# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  What are you eating RIGHT NOW ?

## jimmyinkedup

Im sitting here plodding through a what feels like a bucket of oats and cream of wheat with a scoop of vanilla protein powder mixed in, splenda , cinnamon and a splash of fat free half and half. Its a late post work out meal ..normally i eat it immediately pwo but had some work to get done. Im pinning slin but my intra workout shake got me through fine and now im eating this. 
Post up what you are eating.

----------


## --->>405<<---

im on a 11hr fast (starts when i wake up)  :Smilie: 

so im drinking the heck out of water! its also a no/green veggie only carb day plus 2 a day cardio day! (90mins total) fun fun fun!

woke up at 0500 so i get to eat at 1600..

----------


## wannabeme

4 egg whites, 1 yolk, scrambled in 5 grams of monounsaturated spread. 2 very small oranges (cuties), 1 banana, 1 scoop whey shaken not stirred

----------


## marcus300

Just came back from the gym from a good back workout and need food so had 6 whole eggs, a baked potato and 2 bananas. In 2.5 hours time I will have a shake oats,whey raspberries Mmmmmmm

----------


## baseline_9

I just ate 24oz chicken (Cajun rub recipie is on here) , 200g basmati rice and 2 kiwis 

I'd normally split the chicken up but was hungry...

Fuk, in going to go catabolic now in 2.5 hours... I need to Get me a protein shot

Haha  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> I just ate 24oz chicken (Cajun rub recipie is on here) , 200g basmati rice and 2 kiwis 
> 
> I'd normally split the chicken up but was hungry...
> 
> Fuk, in going to go catabolic now in 2.5 hours... I need to Get me a protein shot
> 
> Haha


lol.  :LOL: 

Very similar to you Jimmy: 1/2 cup oats + scoop protein powder, splenda/cinnamon/splash of fat free half and half topped with blueberries, and 3 whole eggs. Yum.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I just ate 24oz chicken *(Cajun rub recipie is on here)* , 200g basmati rice and 2 kiwis 
> 
> I'd normally split the chicken up but was hungry...
> 
> Fuk, in going to go catabolic now in 2.5 hours... I need to Get me a protein shot
> 
> Haha


recipe section??

----------


## gbrice75

^^ yup

----------


## Back In Black

The longer whiskers of my, for Movember only, moustache!

----------


## baseline_9

> recipe section??


bumped

----------


## --->>405<<---

cool gonna have to chek that out!

----------


## gbrice75

I still have a tupperware container of the stuff sitting in my cabinet. Used it quite a bit... fish, chicken, etc.

----------


## baseline_9

I love it on chicken... Like the cornflake trick tho with it... Egg it, bread it, bake it... Chicken comes out great

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I love it on chicken... Like the cornflake trick tho with it... Egg it, bread it, bake it... Chicken comes out great


if it turns out that good i may have to switch to boneless breasts here and there. been eating bone-in skin on for a couple months. much better IMO than boneless.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> if it turns out that good i may have to switch to boneless breasts here and there. been eating bone-in skin on for a couple months. much better IMO than boneless.


Dont get me started 405 ..i ate half a smoked chicken on this past sat at one of the best BBQ joints i have ever eaten at in my entire life. It was amazing ! I like bonelss / skinless but you cant beat the flavor and juiciness of bone in skin on !

----------


## gbrice75

> I like bonelss / skinless


Really? I would say that I 'tolerate' boneless/skinless, but LOVE a full chicken, skin and all.

----------


## baseline_9

> Really? I would say that I 'tolerate' boneless/skinless, but LOVE a full chicken, skin and all.


Gotta agree with u on this one...

TBH tho chicken breast can be made quite nice... U just have to put crap on it lol

I eat so much skinless boneless chicken breats, it's simply a case of rotating the flavour combos...

Cajun, peri peri, plain etc....

Once in a while I will carry a bottle of BBQ sauce and have a lil treat  :Smilie:

----------


## Perseverance1

10oz egg whites and 2 pieces of whole wheat pita bread....mmmmmmm....



At least it's not oats.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Gotta agree with u on this one...
> 
> TBH tho chicken breast can be made quite nice... U just have to put crap on it lol
> 
> I eat so much skinless boneless chicken breats, it's simply a case of rotating the flavour combos...
> 
> Cajun, peri peri, plain etc....
> 
> Once in a while I will carry a bottle of BBQ sauce and have a lil treat


Its all in how you make it. I make a boneless skinless ckn breast / brown rice casserole that is amazing man. Im sure at some point I posted in the recipe section . The key is not overcooking it and drying it out...at last for me thats the key

----------


## sgt2jay

warming up my 7 oz chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and a cup of green beens.

----------


## baseline_9

> Its all in how you make it. I make a boneless skinless ckn breast / brown rice casserole that is amazing man. Im sure at some point I posted in the recipe section . The key is not overcooking it and drying it out...at last for me thats the key


Get me involved jimmy

I will give it a bash...


I like chicken breast chili too  :Smilie:  goes down a treat

----------


## gbrice75

Amen - overcooking chicken breast (which is relatively easy to do... seeing as you do NOT want to eat undercooked and personally I prefer to err on the side of caution) is about the worst thing you can do. Cooked properly, it's moist and flavorful if seasoned.

----------


## baseline_9

Call me strange but I actually prefer to eat over cooked chicken (when cold) vs cooked right chicken...

I don't like it most when it's cold... It kind of makes me feel a bit sick... I eat most of my food cold in the day and always aim for the chicken to be a little over cooked....

If I'm cooking it to eat right then I would cook it perfect but I rarely ever eat chicken breast cooked fresh...

----------


## marcus300

On my agenda today is 
m1 -shake - oats, banana, whey pro, creatine
m2 - 2 chicken breast (sweet chilli) - 1 yam, asparagus
m3 - 6-8 eggs - baked spud ,banana
m4 - oats,whey pro, banana
m5 - 2 smoked haddock -small brown rice, broccoli
m6 - 2 chicken breasts, salad, mixed with chilli,garlic,peppers cider vinegar
m7 - cottage cheese & 6 eggs - peanut butter for taste 

I will add either more carbs or pro to suit how I feel but on most occasions I will eat 7 small meals daily.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh my wife does all my cooking and shes a chikn breast expert at this point! i prefer all my meat on the grill but thatd be asking a bit much of her (even though shed do it) so i let her bake them in the oven. 

u cant compare skinless to an actual real breast (as if boneless was fake  :Wink: ). 

i do remove the skin 95% of the time but the meat is just way better! id also like to note i have had no adverse effects with regards to fat gain or a slowing of fat loss so i see no upside whatsoever to eating skinless/boneless..

----------


## jpowell

> On my agenda today is 
> m1 -shake - oats, banana, whey pro, creatine
> m2 - 2 chicken breast (sweet chilli) - 1 yam, asparagus
> m3 - 6-8 eggs -* baked spud* ,banana
> m4 - oats,whey pro, banana
> m5 - *2 smoked haddock* -small brown rice, broccoli
> m6 - 2 chicken breasts, salad, mixed with chilli,garlic,peppers cider vinegar
> m7 - cottage cheese & 6 eggs - peanut butter for taste 
> 
> I will add either more carbs or pro to suit how I feel but on most occasions I will eat 7 small meals daily.


this is your current diet? what are the things in the bold?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Call me strange but I actually prefer to eat over cooked chicken (when cold) vs cooked right chicken...


I dont disagree with this. Cold i dont mind it cooked so its "stringy"..(overcooked). Also if im gonna make a ckn salad ceasar or ff mayo based ckn salad i dont mind it overcooked either. But if im eating the chiken with a side ..i like it cooked perfectly. The casserole with brown rice is good because it cooks covered with low fat cream of chicken soup and its really hard to dry it out. BTW it tastes amazing cold as well. you can even add broccoli for an all in one meal.

----------


## marcus300

> this is your current diet? what are the things in the bold?

----------


## jpowell

lmao--fish and potatoes, guess im fn dumb!

----------


## --->>405<<---

never was a big fan of the baked potato but that thing looks pretty damn good right about now! 

although i have enjoyed them cold (not cold but room temp) eaten like u would an apple.. esp with some salt on hand

----------


## gbrice75

On to meal 2: 1 bag of mixed baby lettuce, large can of tonno (tuna) in olive oil, drizzled with 50/50 red wine and balsamic vinegar. Protein/fat FTW!!!

----------


## LiL P

I think Chicken Thighs would be a good alternative if you enjoy chicken w/ Skin and bone the meat is alot darker and juicy plus they are cheaper than actual chicken breast

----------


## SlimmerMe

*pancakes!*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I think Chicken Thighs would be a good alternative if you enjoy chicken w/ Skin and bone the meat is alot darker and juicy plus they are cheaper than actual chicken breast


the chikn thigh (and wing depending) is one of my favorite pieces of meat to eat (not just on chikn but in general). they do have the most fat apart from the wing but dang good and juicy and tender!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *pancakes!*


hey slim i have made em with banana and strawberries in the and they are very good this way!

----------


## gbrice75

> the chikn thigh (and wing depending) is one of my favorite pieces of meat to eat (not just on chikn but in general). they do have the most fat apart from the wing but dang good and juicy and tender!


I'm not a huge fan of the thigh itself... I find the meat too 'soft' due to the higher fat content. I LOVE the wings though... so much bone = flavor. Love the drumsticks. Sometimes i'll just buy a whole roaster from Costco and feast.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I think Chicken Thighs would be a good alternative if you enjoy chicken w/ Skin and bone the meat is alot darker and juicy plus they are cheaper than actual chicken breast


I often pick up the family packs of thighs when they go on sale. As you said they are cheap and i love them with some hot sauce on them. Good tip !

----------


## Lunk1

4 egg western omlette/hashbrowns/toast @ the local greasy spoon. Now a trip to the throne!

----------


## --->>405<<---

fried chikn thighs or bbq chikn thighs are great! popeyes spicy  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> 4 egg western omlette/hashbrowns/toast @ the local greasy spoon. Now a trip to the throne!


Im not sure if its envy or hatred coming into my head right now ! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love it on chicken... Like the cornflake trick tho with it... Egg it, bread it, bake it... Chicken comes out great


i do this with ground almonds, cashews, or peanuts.

----------


## RaginCajun

> fried chikn thighs or bbq chikn thighs are great! popeyes spicy


don't forget the biscuits!

----------


## Perseverance1

Now I'm forcing down 10oz of the worlds driest chicken with some Ezekiel bread...no sauce...mmm mmm....

----------


## Perseverance1

Ever catch your subconscious lying to you and telling you what your eating actually tastes good? That happened to me today....

----------


## Lunk1

> Im not sure if its envy or hatred coming into my head right now ! LOL


Jimmy, the 2 are often easily confused lol

----------


## JWP806

One cup of oats, 6 egg whites and 1 scoop of protein blended together with ice.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Skinless chicken thigh, bone in. Broccoli.  :Smilie:  (cant do chicken breast anymore)

----------


## Shsm

8 oz Starkist Chunk Light Tuna in water
2 cups Whole Grain Brown Rice
12 oz Coke Zero

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 4 egg western omlette/hashbrowns/toast @ the local greasy spoon. Now a trip to the throne!





> Im not sure if its envy or hatred coming into my head right now ! LOL


envy for sure! the only thing missing lunk is a double order of *corned beef hash!*

----------


## jimmyinkedup

10 oz of ground turkey with 1 /12 cups cooked brown rice and half a bag of steamed broccoli. All mixed together with ample chipolte tabasco applied.

----------


## Back In Black

Whole wheat pasta, organic skinless chicken breast, mushrooms, yellow pepper and red pesto!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 T natty pb on 1 slice of WW bread. 40g vanilla protein shake.

----------


## gbrice75

> *corned beef hash!*


omg, a favorite of mine!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> omg, a favorite of mine!


have u ever made it into the shape of a bowl and put it in the broiler for about 9mins then pulled it out and cracked an egg so it lays in the bowl and put it back in for about 3 mins and then pull it out again and put a thick slice of extra sharp cheddar cheese on there and back in for about a minute then remove and put some hot sauce on it? 

if not u gotta try it dude! i may have this for breakfast thursday am!! i usually have em 2 at a time! put the hash on aluminum foil..

----------


## Brohim

Whole wheat pasta, Salmon, and 2 cups dark green veggies 10 oz green tea

----------


## Brick

25mcg clomid
10mcg nolva
2gram vit c

----------


## gbrice75

> have u ever made it into the shape of a bowl and put it in the broiler for about 9mins then pulled it out and cracked an egg so it lays in the bowl and put it back in for about 3 mins and then pull it out again and put a thick slice of extra sharp cheddar cheese on there and back in for about a minute then remove and put some hot sauce on it? 
> 
> if not u gotta try it dude! i may have this for breakfast thursday am!! i usually have em 2 at a time! put the hash on aluminum foil..


Never have!!! I'd probably forego the cheddar though. Don't get me wrong, I love cheddar... but I love the taste of the hash so much I don't even wanna mess with the flavor profile lol

----------


## baseline_9

Right now I'm drinking a PWO shake of 60g protein blend (whey, casein, egg) with 100g of oats in water...

Cooking are my spuds in the microwave to have with a 300g rump steak  :Smilie: 

Pictures to follow

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Never have!!! I'd probably forego the cheddar though. Don't get me wrong, I love cheddar... but I love the taste of the hash so much I don't even wanna mess with the flavor profile lol


i usually eat the cheddar with the egg yolk..

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Right now I'm drinking a PWO shake of 60g protein blend (whey, casein, egg) with 100g of oats in water...
> 
> Cooking are my spuds in the microwave to have with a 300g rump steak 
> 
> Pictures to follow


Yes Base take it to the next level with pics bro !

----------


## --->>405<<---

nowi have broken fast (20hrs/11 since waking) with a very big salad:

baby spinach, tomato, onion, chikn breast, cucumber, egg, turkey pepperoni, almonds, balsamic vinegar

----------


## baseline_9

> Yes Base take it to the next level with pics bro !


Won't be long now.... Here are a few sexy things to look at for now tho

----------


## jasc

7oz slow cooked chipotle chicken
1 cup brown rice
16 oz black coffee

After workout:
1lb beef tenderloin - grilled
Garlic n horseradish mashed potatoes (the gf is a pro at makin these)

----------


## Abdulla

> Im sitting here plodding through a what feels like a bucket of oats and cream of wheat with a scoop of vanilla protein powder mixed in, splenda , cinnamon and a splash of fat free half and half. Its a late post work out meal ..normally i eat it immediately pwo but had some work to get done. Im pinning slin but my intra workout shake got me through fine and now im eating this. 
> Post up what you are eating.


Just had cup of beans, Chicken breast and some walnuts!! gonna hit some whey oats and pb in a bit!

----------


## Lunk1

I like a little more fat on both of em ^^^^^^lol (I said "a little more fat")

----------


## baseline_9

I'm eating this right now...

11oz rump steak
400g skin on mash with grass fed butter



Cooked perfectly of corse

----------


## Abdulla

> I like a little more fat on both of em ^^^^^^lol (I said "a little more fat")


Lol! i totally agree with you there  :Wink:  !

----------


## gbrice75

Base.... this is absolutely fckin GORGEOUS!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Base.... this is absolutely fckin GORGEOUS!!!


Almost all gone

----------


## austinite

Steamed chicken and broccoli with brown rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

sipping on green tea and sugar-free peppermint mocha cream!

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm!

baseline, i like the pic of that 'rump' roast, hard to get full off of that!

----------


## gbrice75

> Almost all gone


Love the bloody mashed potatoes!!




> Steamed chicken and broccoli with brown rice.


Yum... Chinese food!  :Smilie: 

You guys are killing me. BUT i'll be going home to a sort of Mexican casserole:

Bed of brown rice mixed with fat free sour cream, layered with ground beef, tomatoes, and spices, topped with melted cheddar.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

^ now I'm hungry again! that sounds gooooood!! Love cheddar.

----------


## baseline_9

> sipping on green tea and sugar-free peppermint mocha cream!
> 
> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm!
> 
> baseline, i like the pic of that 'rump' roast, hard to get full off of that!


It was good... That's pretty much my go to meal on the nights PPWO.... Except I usually just have baked potato and no butter.... Thought I'd add a bit of fat tho 2nite...


Keep the pics coming guys.... I will post some 2moro.... I'm on Cajun chicken tortilla wraps 2moro with salad low fat mayo... I'm on the move so they are perfect food for that  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> ^ now I'm hungry again! that sounds gooooood!! Love cheddar.


Gotta be sharp baby!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Love the bloody mashed potatoes!


If I was serving steak for friends or family I'd leave it to rest for 5-10 mins on a warm board and allow and excess blood to run away.... However when it's in the week for myself I just wack the steak on my plate, I don't care... Less washing up and a bit more juice  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> If I was serving steak for friends or family I'd leave it to rest for 5-10 mins on a warm board and allow and excess blood to run away.... However when it's in the week for myself I just wack the steak on my plate, I don't care... Less washing up and a bit more juice


I usually cook my steaks medium rare and only allow 2-3 mins to rest... I like em' fairly bloody!  :Wink:  OMG - my birthday is coming up and I have a Rodizio dinner coming my way. Gonna be EPIC

----------


## baseline_9

> I usually cook my steaks medium rare and only allow 2-3 mins to rest... I like em' fairly bloody!  OMG - my birthday is coming up and I have a Rodizio dinner coming my way. Gonna be EPIC


Didn't know what that was untill I just looked it up.... Sounds good... Like an all u can eat steak house/ grill?

----------


## Dpyle

About to sit down to some of the rump roast and potatoes that a stuck in the slow cooker this morning. Gonna be a great dinner!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> It was good... That's pretty much my go to meal on the nights PPWO.... Except I usually just have baked potato and no butter.... Thought I'd add a bit of fat tho 2nite...
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming guys.... I will post some 2moro.... I'm on Cajun chicken tortilla wraps 2moro with salad low fat mayo... I'm on the move so they are perfect food for that


Base that looked amazing! 
I have a pork tenderloin trimmed of all visible fat an salted and peppered with a little garlic powder resting now. It will go into the oven shortly. It will eaten with a sweet potato and some broccoli cauliflower mix ... Im debating on a side of romaine lettuce with fat free ceasar dressing ....

----------


## --->>405<<---

since we're posting pics  :Smilie: 

one word: yummaroosky!!!

----------


## Dpyle

> since we're posting pics 
> 
> one word: yummaroosky!!!


Is this a cheeseburger with a glazed donut for a bun?!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Is this a cheeseburger with a glazed donut for a bun?!


not just "a" glazed doughnut, a krispy kreme glazed doughnut my man! and its a bacon cheddar burger!  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

> Is this a cheeseburger with a glazed donut for a bun?!





> Base that looked amazing! 
> I have a pork tenderloin trimmed of all visible fat an salted and peppered with a little garlic powder resting now. It will go into the oven shortly. It will eaten with a sweet potato and some broccoli cauliflower mix ... Im debating on a side of romaine lettuce with fat free ceasar dressing ....


Sounds good

I used to eat a lot of pork tenderloin since it was cheap at Costco And they vac packed them individually which made them gr8 to freeze


Have u tried the broccoli soup I posted?

----------


## baseline_9

> Is this a cheeseburger with a glazed donut for a bun?!





> since we're posting pics 
> 
> one word: yummaroosky!!!


Bizarre but interesting... I'll try anything once

U ever had one?

A sweet bun with a burger is knock out..... But a donut it taking it to the next level... Not sure what to expect from this... Maybe a heart attack

----------


## --->>405<<---

yes ive not only tried it but also made one at home. well actually 3.. ate em all and cant wait to do it again! maybe tomorrow! LOL

theyre freaking awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

> yes ive not only tried it but also made one at home. well actually 3.. ate em all and cant wait to do it again! maybe tomorrow! LOL
> 
> theyre freaking awesome!


where do you buy such an artery clogger at?

i made bread pudding once with glazed donuts

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Sounds good
> 
> I used to eat a lot of pork tenderloin since it was cheap at Costco And they vac packed them individually which made them gr8 to freeze
> 
> 
> Have u tried the broccoli soup I posted?


Not yet. I definately will though. I love broccoli man.

----------


## zaggahamma

cream of wheat here too

albeit 330 in the morning

came out perfect though...enjoyed next to newly lighted Christmas tree  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

Up at 3am last night for the toilet - 2 scoops of whey protein blend & peatnut butter - back to sleep

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^Thats hardcore right there big man!
Im eating a banana with a vanilla protein shake (40g) that has 2T of ground flax meal and 1T wheat germ mixed in it.

----------


## marcus300

6-8 whole eggs, asparagus, brown rice - just finished

----------


## sgt2jay

6 egg whites one whole egg 1/2 banana

----------


## marcus300

> ^^^Thats hardcore right there big man!
> Im eating a banana with a vanilla protein shake (40g) that has 2T of ground flax meal and 1T wheat germ mixed in it.


There are 24 hours in a day  :Wink:  feed the furness lol - 

old school all the way

----------


## SlimmerMe

wonder how much turkey will be in this thread soon.....along with......yummmmmm.......

----------


## marcus300

Just ate 2 chicken breast, walnut oil, tomatoes,garlic, chilli peppers, broccoli and sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon, eggs, toast, ginger peach jelly 

orange juice

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> wonder how much turkey will be in this thread soon.....along with......yummmmmm.......


It the "along with" that im personally concerned about. lol
Right now eating oats with liquid egg whites , splenda , scoop of vanilla pro powder, cinnamon, splash of ff half and half .....

----------


## --->>405<<---

In less than an hr: hooters chikn wings! Let the games begin baby!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It the "along with" that im personally concerned about. lol
> Right now eating oats with liquid egg whites , splenda , scoop of vanilla pro powder, cinnamon, splash of ff half and half .....


that is precisely why I commented such.....the "along with" confessions will be coming soon I suspect....

meantime., more pancakes!

----------


## gbrice75

Just finished my latest concoction:

Chicken breast, stuffed with sun-dried tomatoes, garlic, herbs (fresh basil and oregano), red bell pepper, artichoke, and goat cheese. Seasoned and seared, then finished in the oven. WIN!!!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Just finished my latest concoction:
> 
> Chicken breast, stuffed with sun-dried tomatoes, garlic, herbs (fresh basil and oregano), red bell pepper, artichoke, and goat cheese. Seasoned and seared, then finished in the oven. WIN!!!


Sounds amazing G !

Just did 3 whole eggs / 3 egg whites with 2 pieces of WW toast with that zero cal spray butter on the toast. meh i though it tasted pretty ok ..then i saw what gbrice was having ! LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds amazing G !
> 
> Just did 3 whole eggs / 3 egg whites with 2 pieces of WW toast with that zero cal spray butter on the toast. meh i though it tasted pretty ok ..then i saw what gbrice was having ! LOL


lol! My go-to sandwich when I want to keep carbs down is:

2 whole Xlarge eggs + 3-6 slices lean Canadian bacon on a light English muffin, salt, pepper, and sugar free ketchup. Add a slice of cheese if you can handle more fat. Winds up providing roughly 25-36g protein (depending on how much bacon you opt to use) and about 13g fat (sans cheese) with only about 15g carbs. Not too bad and gives me my 'taylor ham egg n' cheese' (Jersey only sandwich) fix.  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

I'm eating my mid week cheat meal  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm eating my mid week cheat meal


1,000 calories?

----------


## jasc

pics look amazing guys.. keep em comin

Base, I could hear your roast still moo'in..gotta cook that bad boy longer

----------


## baseline_9

> 1,000 calories?


Fuk knows.... Possibly higher

----------


## baseline_9

> pics look amazing guys.. keep em comin
> 
> Base, I could hear your roast still moo'in..gotta cook that bad boy longer


Don't be such a b*tch

That's a sweet medium rare  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> Don't be such a b*tch
> 
> That's a sweet medium rare


Lol

you'd be callin a plumber if I ate that

the ol stomach would knock out your bowl before I could even clean that plate  :Smilie: 

love me a med steak but the stomach will only tolerate med-well

on that note, when's dinner? lol

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm eating my mid week cheat meal


O....M....F....G!!! That looks amazing... and I JUST finished eating!! Ironically, I also just had my midweek cheat (whose counting though!?) - A big ass Italian hot dog!!! Peppers, Onions, Potatoes, ketchup and mustard all on a toasted sub roll. Awesomeness. Oh, macro wise we're probably looking at 15/50/35 (P/C/F)  :Frown: 




> pics look amazing guys.. keep em comin
> 
> Base, I could hear your roast still moo'in..gotta cook that bad boy longer


Hell no! That thing was a work of art!

----------


## jasc

> Hell no! That thing was a work of art!


haha sure was.. charles manson would be proud  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> haha sure was.. charles manson would be proud


 :LOL:

----------


## wh1spa

> I just ate 24oz chicken (Cajun rub recipie is on here) , 200g basmati rice and 2 kiwis 
> 
> I'd normally split the chicken up but was hungry...
> 
> Fuk, in going to go catabolic now in 2.5 hours... I need to Get me a protein shot
> 
> Haha


You ate two whole kiwis? Most of them fvckers weigh 200+lbs!!!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Damn i had to see this thread right now???

Ritz crackers with natty smuckers peanut butter and whole fat milk straight from the jug. Amazing  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

Just had 1 tablespoon p.b. and sitting here chasing it down w/cottage cheese and pineapple chunks. That's my favorite late night snack.

----------


## MickeyKnox

8 large prawns (16-21 count)with garlic, and broccoli with brown rice. I should have taken a photo.  :Frown:

----------


## MuscleInk

15 oz of thin flank steak. Cut into strips. Rolled with carrots, onion, and garlic. Marinated and broiled. A side of broccoli and sweat potatoes.

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ Not too shabby bro  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

> ^^ Not too shabby bro


Delicious! Did a salmon steak 4 hours ago and some tuna and cottage cheese as a snack.

The hot Asian wife bought a pumpkin pie for the family and Turkey day tomorrow....but I swear I can hear that damn pie calling to me!!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> 25mcg clomid
> 10mcg nolva
> 2gram vit c





> Delicious! Did a salmon steak 4 hours ago and some tuna and cottage cheese as a snack.
> 
> The hot Asian wife bought a pumpkin pie for the family and Turkey day tomorrow....*but I swear I can hear that damn pie calling to me!!!!*


Dont give in!!! lol!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Dont give in!!! lol!


Unless the HAW parades around in some lingerie or is naked, me and that pie are having some alone time!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

lol!

----------


## < <Samson> >

I gave in, I have not eaten shit in weeks, maybe even more. It's thanksgiving, I always eat shit. This one isn't too bad. The damn pies are the worst. . . . It's just looking at me. lol

It's all good. . . How long will it take to work off? One day of shit eating. . . I say a week, sounds like a fair trade.

----------


## marcus300

Up at 5.50am cooking my food for the day

----------


## baseline_9

> Up at 5.50am cooking my food for the day


Marcus the blogger ehhh....

This place is more like Facebook already

----------


## baseline_9

Let's see some pics

----------


## baseline_9

Just eating the backbone to my diet... Chicken and rice

----------


## Back In Black

Bagel, mushroom omelette, brussel sprouts!!!

----------


## milky01623

Whole wheat pasta and tuna with ff cott cheese hmmm yummy

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

6 whole eggs scrambled with bits of honey baked ham, a pile of grits and 2 toast.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

6 eggs with 6 slices of turkey bacon and 2 slices WW toast and the oddball addition..an apple.

----------


## Back In Black

Skinless chick breast in smokey BBQ sauce, natty PB and more Brussel sprouts.

----------


## LiL P

> 6 whole eggs scrambled with bits of honey baked ham, a pile of grits and 2 toast.


What is grits?

----------


## LiL P

3 whole eggs 3 egg white Omelette with BBQ chicken breast and 2 pieces of sliced lunch ham

----------


## Gronkowski

4 whole eggs, cup of egg whites, 8 oz ground turkey and spinach omelette

----------


## MickeyKnox

4 egg whites + 2 whole eggs. 4oz smoked salmon. 1 slice ezekiel bread. Handful of black berries. 8oz of 0% milk.

----------


## baseline_9

100g of oats
60g of protein blend
7.5g creatine

PWO shake All gone  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Homemade beef stew, mini baked potatoes, roast parsnip!

----------


## baseline_9

> Homemade beef stew, mini baked potatoes, roast parsnip!


Stew looks good man... Gotta love a nice beef stew... What cut of beef do u use?

----------


## Back In Black

> Stew looks good man... Gotta love a nice beef stew... What cut of beef do u use?


No idea! Comes in a packet from Sainsburys, it's organic. Super lean, about 2% fat. Needs a 4 hour slow cook but its quite a delicious stew. Onions, carrots, beef, chopped tomatoes and some beef stock with a few mixed herbs! I could eat it twice!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Im having the same thing as last night.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Man I dont know if it the stretched out stomach from Thanksgiving , the leg workout this am, the ghrp6 or the slin but i am ravenous this am. Woke up , pinned peptides , 30 minute later pinned slin and ate bowl of cheerios with skim milk/. hit gym , intra workout carb / pro shake. Great lefg workout 30 mins cardio post. Came home .. now devouring oats and cream of wheat , 7 egg white + 1 whole eggs , prob 1/2 lb of home made turkey sausage made with 97/3 ground turkey. I feel great !!

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

[ATTACH=CONFIG]129579

Egg white omelet & pancakes!!

Omelet-1 cup egg whites, crushed red pepper/oregano, and baby spinach.
Pancakes-1 cup egg whites, 1 cup rolled oats, cinnamon!

Deliciousness.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Drenched in Walden Farms pancake syrup ^^^

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Leftover time!
Huge pile of leftover turkey and a baked sweet potato and a pile of cauliflower A 1 liter diet mountain dew to wash it all down..

----------


## zaggahamma

done with leftovers finally...loved it day and night for 2 days

boiled beef short ribs and lil potato salad

----------


## baseline_9

Flank steak, pork, prawns stir fry

----------


## sgt2jay

Steak green beens and mixed green salad

----------


## qscgugcsq

I'm eating a mix of oat and protein that I made yesterday. BIG OAT/PROT COOKIES. It taste chocolate  :Smilie:  I love chocolate  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Just ate bowl of oatmeal with protein powder and liquid egg whites mixed in along with 2 tablespoons flax meal and cinnamon and splenda.

----------


## stpete

Finishing up the turkey, mashed potatoes and stuffing. Pumpkin pie for dessert.

----------


## Booz

Right this min umm Jaffa Cakes lmao....

----------


## MuscleInk

7 course Vietnamese beef lunch.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just mauled some homemade venison and turkey chili with fat free sour cream and reduced fat sharp cheddar!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^ damn ragin ...thats what im talking about. that looks amazing.
As I sit here eating a cold philly soft pretzel and drinking a warm protein shake ! lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ damn ragin ...thats what im talking about. that looks amazing.
> As I sit here eating a cold philly soft pretzel and drinking a warm protein shake ! lol


hey jimmy, i am headed up to philly in a few weeks and wondering where to get the best tasting cheesesteak at?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> hey jimmy, i am headed up to philly in a few weeks and wondering where to get the best tasting cheesesteak at?


Jim's , Pat's or Tony Lukes. 
I prefer Tony Lukes.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...d=0CLEBEPwSMAA

----------


## stpete

Here ya go jimmy. Eating this for dinner twice a week. Yep, that's 4 hard boiled eggs and 2 cans of tuna in all that whipped fat(mayo). hahaha...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jim's , Pat's or Tony Lukes.
> I prefer Tony Lukes.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...d=0CLEBEPwSMAA


Thanks bud!!!!

----------


## MuscleInk

Korean beef, salad with tuna, carrots, cauliflower.

----------


## Lunk1

A stupid big bowl of half Mint/Chip and half cookie dough ice cream hahahahahahhahah!

----------


## MuscleInk

> A stupid big bowl of half Mint/Chip and half cookie dough ice cream hahahahahahhahah!


You big FATTY.

----------


## Lunk1

> You big FATTY.


Hater!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Here ya go jimmy. Eating this for dinner twice a week. Yep, that's 4 hard boiled eggs and 2 cans of tuna in all that whipped fat(mayo). hahaha...


Looks damn good brother!

----------


## capetown

Im eating an animal cracker right now. I love stealing my kids snacks

----------


## jimmyinkedup

WELL I just got back from going out to dinner with the wife. BUT I behaved to a T. Had a grilled chicken ceasar salad with extra chicken , low fat ceasar dressing on the side and around 3 diet cokes and 3 waters to wash it down.

----------


## Armykid93

> Here ya go jimmy. Eating this for dinner twice a week. Yep, that's 4 hard boiled eggs and 2 cans of tuna in all that whipped fat(mayo). hahaha...


I love cooking eggs and tuna together. Tastes so good and there's tons of protein in it

----------


## Armykid93

> WELL I just got back from going out to dinner with the wife. BUT I behaved to a T. Had a grilled chicken ceasar salad with extra chicken , low fat ceasar dressing on the side and around 3 diet cokes and 3 waters to wash it down.


You must be pissing like a race horse after that

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> You must be pissing like a race horse after that


Yeah I was.


So this am I woke up, ate bowl of cheerios with skim milk , pinned 15iu's slin, hit gym , had pro/carb shake during workout. Right now Im eating a BIG bowl of oatmeal and cream of wheat with vanilla protein powder , cinnamon and splenda mixed in. I also threw a small handful of raisins in. Im taking slin and upped it 15ius - thus the addition of the raisins ...i was feeling a little shaky and check BG and it was on the low side.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Steamed chicken with broccoli and brown rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

beans and rice puerto rican style

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Steamed chicken with broccoli and brown rice.


Exactly the same 15mins ago.  :Wink: 

But at the same time i was cooking Jasmine rice in the steamer. My whole place smells like Jasmine rice..mmmmm..

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Exactly the same 15mins ago. 
> 
> But at the same time i was cooking Jasmine rice in the steamer. My whole place smells like Jasmine rice..mmmmm..


Love jasmine rice ...jasmine tea too....

BTW Im eating leftover steamed chick and broccoli with brown rice right now as my post workout meal .....

----------


## Back In Black

Dry fried egg sandwich with ketchup,2 fish fingers and 2 Tunnock's caramel wafers!!!

----------


## Lunk1

2 eggs (over easy), 1 cup brn rice and 5 pieces of Turkey bacon  :Wink:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Had appointment - eating on the fly - a banana , tablespoon peanut butter and a choc 40g protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had appointment - eating on the fly - a banana , tablespoon peanut butter and a choc 40g protein shake


i just had the same thing in alomond milk!

----------


## zaggahamma

vegetable beef soup and cornbread

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

8oz chicken, Brussel spouts, 10oz sweet potato mashed with walden farms pancake syrup and cinnamon  :Smilie:

----------


## canesfan804

8oz lean ground beef, cup of broccolli, 2 slices cheese.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

pork tenderloin in oven , broccoli , sweet potato ....smells delicious btw ...

----------


## Lunk1

> *pork tenderloin in oven* , broccoli , sweet potato ....smells delicious btw ...


Is that breaded with anything???

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Is that breaded with anything???


No ..i salt and pepper it and sprinkle with a little garlic powder and let it sit for 20 mins at room tempo before putting in oven ...no breading or anything.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

4 chicken breast sprinkled with season salt and mixed veggies(broccoli, asparagus, onions, mushrooms, bell peppers in olive oil).

----------


## Lunk1

> No ..i salt and pepper it and sprinkle with a little garlic powder and let it sit for 20 mins at room tempo before putting in oven ...no breading or anything.


I love me a big breaded Pork Tenderloin sandwich with mustard, onions and pickles lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

10oz - 97/3 gorund turkey mixed with brown rice with a LOT of chipolte tabsco mixed in.

----------


## gbrice75

8oz 95/5 lean ground beef (burger) on a 'light' English Muffin. Not extravagant - but damn good.

----------


## --->>405<<---

*pre-workout*
1 bowl PB capn crunch
1 recipe blueberry oat pancakes
1 recipe blueberry oat pancakes
1 ham sandwich
1 cup oats with brown sugar and 1 banana mixed in

*PWO*
whey isolate protein shake zero carb
1 pound bone in chikn breast (bone and skin removed after cooking)
1 pound 96%ff ground beef
baby spinach salad, tomato, onion, bell pepper, cucumber, almonds, 2 whole eggs, turkey pepperoni, balsamic vinegar

bout 3500cals, 300-350g carbs, 400g pro, 60g fat (or so)

 :Smilie:  funny im hungrier this day than i am when i only eat one meal at 18:00..

----------


## Lunk1

> *pre-workout*
> 1 bowl PB capn crunch
> 1 recipe blueberry oat pancakes
> 1 recipe blueberry oat pancakes
> 1 ham sandwich
> 1 cup oats with brown sugar and 1 banana mixed in
> 
> *PWO*
> whey isolate protein shake zero carb
> ...


Holy shyt...I may rething this thing with Atomini...that is a shyt ton of food and makes me want to puke tinking about it  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Holy shyt...I may rething this thing with Atomini...that is a shyt ton of food and makes me want to puke tinking about it


LOL.. amateur, i could eat twice that amount before 5pm and still be hungry when i got home from work!

u do realize this is the entire days diet rite Job??  :Wink:

----------


## Lunk1

> LOL.. amateur, i could eat twice that amount before 5pm and still be hungry when i got home from work!
> 
> u do realize this is the entire days diet rite Job??


More than enough for me...I'm telling you. I am the fat guy that eats very little  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> More than enough for me...I'm telling you. I am the fat guy that eats very little


i bet part of the problem is not the quantity but the content!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> *pre-workout*
> 1 bowl PB capn crunch
> 1 recipe blueberry oat pancakes
> 1 recipe blueberry oat pancakes
> 1 ham sandwich
> 1 cup oats with brown sugar and 1 banana mixed in
> 
> *PWO*
> whey isolate protein shake zero carb
> ...


damn!

seems like i only eat your PWO!

----------


## Lunk1

> i bet part of the problem is not the quantity but the content!


Are you insinuating there is something wrong with DQ Blizzards? How dare you!

----------


## canesfan804

8oz Ranch chicken breast, sweet potatoe and 24oz H2O

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Are you insinuating there is something wrong with DQ Blizzards? How dare you!


did u know (and prob a dumb question considering ur reputation with DQ  :Wink: ) that u can get double toppings/stuff in ur blizzard for an additional $.59 ?? 

i went there the day before thanksgiving (right after hooters for dessert) and got a large blizzard with a whole serving of butterfinger and a whole serving of reeses PB cups in one! 

good as a mother &%^&&@!

----------


## RaginCajun

> did u know (and prob a dumb question considering ur reputation with DQ ) that u can get double toppings/stuff in ur blizzard for an additional $.59 ?? 
> 
> i went there the day before thanksgiving (right after hooters for dessert) and got a large blizzard with a whole serving of butterfinger and a whole serving of reeses PB cups in one! 
> 
> good as a mother &%^&&@!


i now have a puddle of drool on my desk!

ice cream is my weakness

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL.. amateur, i could eat twice that amount before 5pm and still be hungry when i got home from work!
> 
> u do realize this is the entire days diet rite Job??


You and I need to get together sometime and go to a buffet. I KNOW I can out-eat you, lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You and I need to get together sometime and go to a buffet. I KNOW I can out-eat you, lol!


i would like to see a lot of people on this site go to a buffet!

----------


## Lunk1

I'll bet we could get kicked out of a buffet lol

----------


## gbrice75

I'm going for Rodizio tomorrow night for my birthday dinner. I can't WAIT!!! I'm gonna throw down at least 5lbs of meat. Oh, and a few quarts of Sangria!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You and I need to get together sometime and go to a buffet. I KNOW I can out-eat you, lol!


LMAO! itd be a good contest for sure! what kind of food u thinking?? pizza??

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'll bet we could get kicked out of a buffet lol



that would be something wouldnt it? i actually single handedly (is that a word  :Wink: ) brought a buffet down.. i convinced a seafood restaurant owner to put on an all u can eat crableg buffet. i went there for the first night and hit em as hard as i could! 

it was the last night they had that buffet! LOL..

----------


## RaginCajun

> that would be something wouldnt it? i actually single handedly (is that a word ) brought a buffet down.. i convinced a seafood restaurant owner to put on an all u can eat crableg buffet. i went there for the first night and hit em as hard as i could! 
> 
> it was the last night they had that buffet! LOL..


hahahahahaha!

----------


## gbrice75

> LMAO! itd be a good contest for sure! what kind of food u thinking?? pizza??


Nah... too 'isolated'. I'm thinking one of those buffets that has EVERYTHING.... not sure what you have by you, but if you're familiar with 'Old Country Buffet' or 'Old Towne Buffet' ... those type. Or, we can just go to a Chinese buffet and go nuts!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm going for Rodizio tomorrow night for my birthday dinner. I can't WAIT!!! I'm gonna throw down at least 5lbs of meat. Oh, and a few quarts of Sangria!


happy early BDAY big fella!

----------


## --->>405<<---

MMMMMMMMMMMm sesame chikn! and sweet and sour meatballs! and eggrolls!

----------


## gbrice75

> happy early BDAY big fella!


Thanks brother!




> MMMMMMMMMMMm sesame chikn! and sweet and sour meatballs! and eggrolls!


General Tso's Chicken... Spicy Beef and Broccoli... Boneless Ribs.... omg I can eat that shit all day.  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

sushi- spicy tuna roll made with brown rice ...

----------


## gbrice75

^^ nice. Also love the Philadelphia rolls!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

i suppose we would have to bring a scale with us and have a required amount of grams per plate and we would count the plates at the end! LOL..

----------


## --->>405<<---

dont get me started on sushi! it costs me alone 50-60bucks when we go to the jap joint! 

and how about the hibachi grill with the "shrimp sauce" or "yum yum sauce" as ive heard it called!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> dont get me started on sushi! it costs me alone 50-60bucks when we go to the jap joint! 
> 
> and how about the hibachi grill with the "shrimp sauce" or "yum yum sauce" as ive heard it called!


Oh man now we are talking 405 !

----------


## RaginCajun

> dont get me started on sushi! it costs me alone 50-60bucks when we go to the jap joint! 
> 
> and how about the hibachi grill with the "shrimp sauce" or "yum yum sauce" as ive heard it called!


i could eat sushi every day

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Oh man now we are talking 405 !


struck a chord did i jimmy?!  :Wink:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Had to eat breakfast out real early this morning. Ordered 8 scrambled eggs, turkey bacon, 4 wheat toast and a fruit bowl. I was by myself and the waitress asked me if someone was gonna be joining me if i wanted the eggs put on 2 separate plates lmao. I told her they were all for me and she looked at me like I was crazy then muttered something about bbers, so at least I got my ego stroked a little  :Smilie: . 

For pwo just finished 1 cup oats, 50g protein, and banana.

----------


## Soar

Pre dinner snack of 4 hard boiled eggs and a cup of almonds

----------


## Lunk1

This post is starting to kill me...this buffet talk...OH MY LORD! 

When I played college ball we got kicked out of an all ya can eat taco night lol. They said "no more taco's for you" lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Had to eat breakfast out real early this morning. *Ordered 8 scrambled eggs, turkey bacon, 4 wheat toast and a fruit bowl.*  I was by myself and the waitress asked me if someone was gonna be joining me if i wanted the eggs put on 2 separate plates lmao. I told her they were all for me and she looked at me like I was crazy then muttered something about bbers, so at least I got my ego stroked a little . 
> 
> For pwo just finished 1 cup oats, 50g protein, and banana.


How much $$? Just curious Sarge. That would cost a lot i would think..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Right now i'm eating some Reeces peanut butter cup pieces...just a couple.. Yum!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> How much $$? Just curious Sarge. That would cost a lot i would think..


Nah it was like 12 bucks.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Nah it was like 12 bucks.


Hey thats pretty good! 

Anytime i have had more than three eggs in a restaurant for breakfast, its because i had a coupon to buy one and get one free..and i ate both breakfasts..lol

----------


## Dpyle

Sweet sweet slow cooker lovin.

----------


## kronik420

protein bar, made it myself  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ein-bar-recipe

----------


## MickeyKnox

Just pulled a small roasted chicken out of the oven..ill take a photo, nothing fancy though.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

Just cleaned the slow cooker and dropped in 3lbs of chicken breast that will be ready to pack for meals tomorrow when I wake up. Should be a nice change from the steady supply of baked I've been living on.

----------


## MickeyKnox



----------


## Dpyle

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129972"/>


Now I'm hungry again Mickey! Thanks for that.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Now I'm hungry again Mickey! Thanks for that.


It was delish! I slow cooked it on the slow cooker for 4hrs then put it under the broiler for 20 mins to brown it. Made a gravy (green bowl) from the drippings..yum!

----------


## Mike177

8 oz chicken (I use these seasonings called "shan" I heard about from an Indian friend - look into them)
0.5 Cup Oats
Almonds
Ice Tea w/ Spenda

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Chili garlic prawn & tuna salad, mixed with shredded lettuce,celery, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, oregano, and red pepper flakes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate Cookie crumble truffles!

----------


## MuscleInk

14oz of beef tenderloin, bean sprouts, eggs.

----------


## Mostly-fat

2 blackened tilapia fillets.. A Cup of steamed broccoli, 1/2cup cottage cheese.. Green tea with stevia in the raw..

Dieting has to be easier in my house since my girl is a health nut most of this stuff is on hand I just never ate it,.

I'm starting to jones for sweets any suggestions I already tried fruit sorry not the same..

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Just finished bowl of cheerios with skim milk and a 40g vanilla protein shake......

----------


## auswest

Just finished a whole nandos chicken with mild sauce, I've blown my cals out now and considering wether or not to eat my cottage cheese pre bed in a hour or two. :/ decisions decisions....

----------


## alexx123

Just had sweet potatoe chicken breast and a chunk of broccoli. Went down a treat  :Smilie:

----------


## auswest

This should be called what do you WISH you were eating right now!!

Dominos pepperoni pizza, with a side of a double quarter pounder and large fries....

Yup it's been a while since I had a treat day!!!! ><

----------


## --->>405<<---

this is what i usually eat every night for my last meal (about 20:00)

1 pound ground beef, i enjoy cooking it in chunks to slightly less than medium rare with liberal amount of salt, garlic powder, pepper + a big baby spinach salad.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> this is what i usually eat every night for my last meal (about 20:00)
> 
> 1 pound ground beef, i enjoy cooking it in chunks to slightly less than medium rare with liberal amount of salt, garlic powder, pepper + a big baby spinach salad.


I could do that..looks good to me. In fact ive been eating so much ground turkey its time to get some lean ground beef ... I might even be tempted to mix the beef into the salad ....
btw Im ALWAYS down for the diet dew i see in the upper left corner !

----------


## RaginCajun

eating sweet & spicy tuna out of the pouch with a little creole mustard

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I could do that..looks good to me. In fact ive been eating so much ground turkey its time to get some lean ground beef ... I might even be tempted to mix the beef into the salad ....
> btw Im ALWAYS down for the diet dew i see in the upper left corner !


LOL yeh i love my diet dew man! i usually drink 3-4 of em per day everyday! i have mixed the beef into the salad. thats how i started out but have switched to doing it like this when i figured out i could undercook the beef. using 96% fat free beef it gets pretty dry and not very tasty when cooked all the way. keeping the beef in chunks or balls allows the outside to cook and the inside to stay somewhat raw which i like a lot! melts in ur mouth. especially with liberal amounts of sea salt and garlic powder. i may switch to fresh garlic.. very good! if u like ur beef like i do, medium rare - rare.. 

id also like to note i forgot to include almonds in the salad. goes very well. i have this on my fasting/veggie only carb days. training days i usually leave the almonds out.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done having breakfast for dinner!

Had 3 over easy eggs, one chocolate banana protein pancake, and some smoked jalapeño cheddar deer sausage, yummy!!!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Just got done having breakfast for dinner!
> 
> Had 3 over easy eggs, one chocolate banana protein pancake, and some smoked jalapeño cheddar deer sausage, yummy!!!


Love doing that myself from time to time!
I devoured 1/2 a smoked chicken with a side of garlic mashed potatoes for dinner.....from my new favorite BBQ joint ...sweet lucys smokehoue...

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Love doing that myself from time to time!
> I devoured 1/2 a smoked chicken with a side of garlic mashed potatoes for dinner.....from my new favorite BBQ joint ...sweet lucys smokehoue...


cheat meal??  :Smilie:  or are u actually allowed that? bulking?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> cheat meal??  or are u actually allowed that? bulking?


Wasnt really that bad ....ptut me around 200-250 cals over daily macros...no biggie....

----------


## --->>405<<---

i always think in terms of fat and sugar- bbq sauce, garlic mash (butter)  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> i always think in terms of fat and sugar- bbq sauce, garlic mash (butter)


No BBQ sauce..just smoked and no butter on potatoes...cmon now !

----------


## --->>405<<---

> No BBQ sauce..just smoked and no butter on potatoes...cmon now !


hey man i dont know! LOL.. why i askd. u said u got it at a restaurant. u know they load them dang potatoes with butter when they make em..  :Smilie:

----------


## Mostly-fat

Loaded with cream and butter.. You'd be surprised on the fat in restaurant mashed potatoes smoked meat was prolly as good baked ..

----------


## canesfan804

Salmon stuffed with crabmeat about 2 hrs ago and just downed a Choc &PB casein shake with 8oz 1% milk.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> hey man i dont know! LOL.. why i askd. u said u got it at a restaurant. u know they load them dang potatoes with butter when they make em..


yeah I hear that.... but only 178 cals in potatoes - 7 g fat.....pretty ok i thought ...

----------


## MickeyKnox

1 cup cottage cheese, half cup Greek yoghourt, a handful of berries.  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

bowl of oatmeal with cinnamon, splenda, 20g of vanilla pro powder and 2 egg whites ..all mixed together. Splash of fat free half and half...

----------


## --->>405<<---

entire oat blueberry pancake recipe + 4-5servings pb capn crunch with skim milk! (i love carb days!)  :Smilie: 

in an hr another recipe of oat pancakes but this time with banana and strawberries. 

followed by a ham sandwich on wheat bread and a cup oats with a banana.. 

then upper body workout followed by NO carbs til thursday am again..

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> entire oat blueberry pancake recipe + 4-5servings pb capn crunch with skim milk! (i love carb days!) 
> 
> in an hr another recipe of oat pancakes but this time with banana and strawberries. 
> 
> followed by a ham sandwich on wheat bread and a cup oats with a banana.. 
> 
> then upper body workout followed by NO carbs til thursday am again..


Ahh the sheer joy of carb load or carb up days .. lol ....

----------


## --->>405<<---

i love my (slimmer me's) pancakes!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ahh the sheer joy of carb load or carb up days .. lol ....


yeh i get em EOD now! lovin it! and droppn body fat

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^ Nice....

Snacking on some home made beef jerky at the moment .....

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^ Nice....
> 
> Snacking on some home made beef jerky at the moment .....


i need to learn how to make that stuff. i love beef jerky!

 :2offtopic: 
BTW on a side note i have and am still considering running Mod GRF (1-29) + either IPAM or GHRP-2 primarily to reduce bodyfat and see what it could do for LBM gains. wondering if u have noticed any significant losses/gains that u can attribute directly to these 2 things (which i think u are running).

i know ur running slin as well and maybe some other stuff too. part of the diet im doing actually would work well with slin but im a bit scared as im not that experienced and dont wanna screw with blood sugar esp after reading what dec 11 said about hypo sides 12months after stopping slin.

i am using injectable L-Carnitine right now. curious to see if it holds up to what ive read about its fat mobilizing properties.. id like to note i just did a 2mL inject into glute this am and it is a bit tender! much moreso than ive ever had with .5mL test!

feels like i got kicked in the butt by a horse! LOL

----------


## Soar

1 can lentils. 1 can black beans, 1 can chick peas, 4 breakfast sausages, 5 whole eggs, 1.5lb lean ground beef and a tablespoon of cream cheese. 

Oh and some franks cause I put that $hit on everything!

----------


## pjliftsalot

Im drinking a protein shake with a banana and some peanut butter in it. Chocolate protein for the record.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> i need to learn how to make that stuff. i love beef jerky!
> 
> 
> BTW on a side note i have and am still considering running Mod GRF (1-29) + either IPAM or GHRP-2 primarily to reduce bodyfat and see what it could do for LBM gains. wondering if u have noticed any significant losses/gains that u can attribute directly to these 2 things (which i think u are running).
> 
> i know ur running slin as well and maybe some other stuff too. part of the diet im doing actually would work well with slin but im a bit scared as im not that experienced and dont wanna screw with blood sugar esp after reading what dec 11 said about hypo sides 12months after stopping slin.
> 
> i am using injectable L-Carnitine right now. curious to see if it holds up to what ive read about its fat mobilizing properties.. id like to note i just did a 2mL inject into glute this am and it is a bit tender! much moreso than ive ever had with .5mL test!
> 
> feels like i got kicked in the butt by a horse! LOL


Well I can say this..I have gotten away with things diet wise in the last month i know for sure i would not have were i not on ghrp6 and mod 1-29. Ive been bombarded with weddings , birthdays , family gathering etc where diet diet was off track on a weekly basis yet still manged to lose a small amount of bodyfat. that would not normally happen. As far as slin - thats a personal choice. i incorporated it with my pep cycle as i had done it with an hgh cycle years ago...i just tweeted the protocol to work with peps. So far im liking the results. Im simply cruising as I have been on low dose test and very low dose deca . Ive been doing that for months sothese effects can def be attributed to peps and slin as I am well familiar with my response to cruising. In fact i'll tell you (off topic) for those considering it - its a little disappointing. At first you make gains etc..then it just becomes normal. All evens out - sex drive etc. Its like not being on at all.


ANYWAY - I just finished off the remainder of the smoked chicken and some broccoli.

----------


## --->>405<<---

gotcha. thx for sharing  :Smilie: 

when u say "its a little disappointing" are u talking about the cruising or the peps? or both? when u said u make gains then it just becomes normal do u mean u gain for a little while and then the gains stop? and then u just maintain where ur at?

----------


## Dpyle

2 tilapia filets and roasted red potatoes.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> gotcha. thx for sharing 
> 
> when u say "its a little disappointing" are u talking about the cruising or the peps? or both? when u said u make gains then it just becomes normal do u mean u gain for a little while and then the gains stop? and then u just maintain where ur at?


The cruising. Initially I felt great. extremely high sex drive, sense of well being, etc. I suppose the body adapts now i just feel like i did previously when off cycle. I carry some size but nothing crazy.

So far with the peps I find them promising enough that i invested in another 14 weeks worth so ill be running them for 6 full months. Definitely not disappointing. When i started the plan was like 12 weeks .... revisit and decide. I decided so far , based on some of what i shared with you , its worth the additional time and monetary investment to find out what they can offr in the long haul.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good deal man.. thx for the clarification. ive been following u and sgt's log. will continue  :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

Turkey burgers with home made buns.

----------


## gbrice75

Saturday night: Rodizio! Probably ate upwards of 4lbs of meat, no lie. Top sirloin. Short Ribs. Bacon wrapped sausage. Chicken hearts. Prime rib. And a bunch of other meats I can't remember due to the booze taking over. Thew up on the way home too.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Saturday night: Rodizio! Probably ate upwards of 4lbs of meat, no lie. Top sirloin. Short Ribs. Bacon wrapped sausage. Chicken hearts. Prime rib. And a bunch of other meats I can't remember due to the booze taking over. *Thew up on the way home too*.


LOL.. then it didnt count!  :Wink:

----------


## stevelifts

Turkey Jerky. Pretty good. Picked up it by mistake but I like it.

----------


## mootyroonks

STOMACH growling  :Frown:  WAT DO?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> STOMACH growling  WAT DO?


1.5 cup cottage cheese w/ 2 tablespoon natty pb

----------


## mootyroonks

already had two rice cakes with natty pb on them, still hungry.

----------


## wmaousley

Egg McMuffin Meal, Large Coke, Medium Coffee and a few cigarettes

----------


## MuscleInk

12 oz chicken stir fried in red, yellow, and green peppers. 1.5L of H2O!

----------


## Lunk1

> 12 oz chicken stir fried in red, yellow, and green peppers. sleeve of Holiday oreos and a PP pop tart, 1.5L of H2O!


Bad bad bad

----------


## MuscleInk

> Bad bad bad


I knew that Blue color was a very bad idea. Lol

----------


## MuscleInk

> Bad bad bad


Now I'm craving Oreos you wiener!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lunk1

> Now I'm craving Oreos you wiener!!!!!!!!!


Your welcome!

----------


## --->>405<<---

whenever i think i am addicted to getting on this site all i have to do is look at ur guys post time stamps and i feel all better! LOL

----------


## jimmyinkedup

A zone bar and a protein shake(40g vanilla). Hectic, busy am!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

pork tenderloin , brown rice and broccoli all cooking as we speak (well the pork and rice - broc not yet!)

----------


## Armykid93

About to be eating baked potato asparagus and chicken. Yummmmmm

----------


## MuscleInk

12 oz beef tenderloin, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, 2L of water.

----------


## Mostly-fat

8oz grilled chicken breast

Brown rice and ground beef, broccoli and a bunch of srarachi hot sauce pretty good mix..

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> pork tenderloin , brown rice and broccoli all cooking as we speak (well the pork and rice - broc not yet!)


This was amazing!

----------


## gbrice75

Yesterday (yes, now i'm giving full days):

Meal 1:
3 whole eggs, 6 whites
3 slices Canadian bacon
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup blueberries

Workout

PWO Shake:
2 scoops protein powder
1/2 cup oats

Meal 2:
8oz pork tenderloin
medium sweet potato

Meal 3:
Whole chicken roaster
medium sweet potato

Meal 4:
12oz Top Sirloin
homemade veggie juice (beets, carrots, apple, lemon, kale, broccoli, celery, spinach)

Meal 5:
1 scoop protein powder
1tbsp natty PB
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1/4 cup oats
1/4 cup plain nonfat Greek yogurt
3/4 cup almond milk
3/4 cup egg whites
(All blended into a shake with ice, stevia, instant coffee, and cacao powder)

MUSCLE FOOD FTW!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

what does FTW stand for?

----------


## gbrice75

For The Win!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

7 eggs / WW toast / turkey bacon (2 pieces) / 1/4c blueberries ...coffee ...

----------


## juststartingnow

> lol. 
> 
> Very similar to you Jimmy: 1/2 cup oats + scoop protein powder, splenda/cinnamon/splash of fat free half and half topped with blueberries, and 3 whole eggs. Yum.


is that good for cutting body fat

----------


## gbrice75

> is that good for cutting body fat


If it fits within your daily caloric/macro allowance, then yes, absolutely.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

post 5 day cruise  :Frown:  

not enough character spaces to list the shit i stuffed down my gullet for those days

----------


## Tron3219

1scoop peanut butter chocolate whey

1scoop chocolate whey

4 tbsp pb

1/2 cup egg whites

Blend and drink

18oz 96% ft free beef

1 cup brown rice

2 whole grain tortillas

1 cup pinto beans

Mix roll eat

-TroN

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Egg white omelet 
Pancakes with walden farms pancake and strawberry syrup
1 slice cinnamon raisin ezekiel bread
Coffee 
20oz water

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^Ok im making that (minus the cr ezekial bread). It look freaking amazing right now! I was gonna post that im gettineg ready to make oatmeal/cream o wheat with protein added....but not now Im def gonna get cooking! Thanks!

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Jimmy- it was unbelievable I eat it every morning!! Sometimes twice a day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Jimmy- it was unbelievable I eat it every morning!! Sometimes twice a day


I agree, it was amazing. It will be added to my "staples"list of meals for sure. Thanks!

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

How did you make yours? My recipe is 1cup egg whites,1 cup rolled oats, cinnamon, and stir with fork and then onto pan!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got maulin some protein flap jacks.

I had two huge ones and layered the middle with natty PB!

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

I've completely let myself go this week. Just ordered a large New Orleans Cajun Pizza from Panago. For myself. With 2 jalapeño dips. I'm sick in the head.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> How did you make yours? My recipe is 1cup egg whites,1 cup rolled oats, cinnamon, and stir with fork and then onto pan!


I made them exactly the same....cause I got your recipe in this post and copied it! LOL http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...35#post6272335

----------


## likelifting

2 homemade chocolate chip cookies.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Crab legs! So many crab legs!!! Rib eye steak, shrimp and fried rice!!!

----------


## >Good Luck<

4 hard boiled eggs, 250g (low sodium) bacon, 3 toast, 600ml whole milk

----------


## Squats33

Crab cakes and football! That's what Maryland does! Broiled of course...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Crab cakes and football! That's what Maryland does! Broiled of course...


and a CLOSE ASS GAME...damn they lettem tie it up

just coffee here

----------


## Squats33

Yeah I'm a ravens fan but that was a good game by the skins. Terrible by the ravens standards.

----------


## zaggahamma

roast pork on pan sabao sandwiches n more NFL

----------


## >Good Luck<

Half chicken dark meat, 1.5 cup rice, 1 cup cauliflower, peas.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> 8oz grilled chicken breast
> 
> Brown rice and ground beef, broccoli and a bunch of *srarachi hot sauce* pretty good mix..


I love that stuff!




> For The Win!!!


I know a dude here in town (he's a heavy hitter) that walks around with FTW on his hat, but it means something totally different to him....F**k The World. He's different..lol


Pasta and home made meatballs.

----------


## likelifting

I broiled some sliced eggplant with sliced onions on top. I put a little red sauce in the bottom of pyrex dish, layered eggplant, onions, spinach, ricotta, eggplant, etc and toppped it with some red sauce. Baked it for 30mins and ate it.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1/3 cup oats (measured uncooked)
1/3 cup pumpkin with pumpkin spice
1 1/2 cup skim milk
25g whey
1/2cup 1% cottage cheese

No more pizza for this guy :0

----------


## pjliftsalot

Oats and protein shake for breakfast.
Lunch - Apple, chicken breast and steamed broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummmmmmmmmmm

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Two cups scrambled egg whites with a little salsa. Crap, I am out of oatmeal.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

3 hard sourdough pretzels and a 40g protein shake (vanilla)

----------


## Armykid93

A ton of whole wheat spaghetti with some meat sauce my wife made. So good!

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

2 pop tarts and brown rice shrimp sushi from whole foods. Post HIT leg workout.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 2 pop tarts and brown rice shrimp sushi from whole foods. Post HIT leg workout.


What up with everyone and pop tarts?? Am I missing something like some bb'ing secret of the poptart!

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Haha nope! Just an easy as* way to get over 75+ carbs and 400 cals lol. I eat clean 95% of the week I only eat these on my high carb leg days. It's hard hitting 450g with rice and oats. Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

delicious spring green and romaine salad with avacado lime soutwestern dressing and small serving of spaghetti and italian sausage...best meal in a week including the cruise  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Blueberry pie..for real. lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Venison smoked sausage and crackers and 2% cheddar cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

BEC sammich before gym(550 cals)

just finished pwo shake after(650 cals)

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken breat topped with spinach and articoke dip

1.5 cups of steamed broc

1/2 cup of apples and cinnamon

----------


## gbrice75

12oz top sirloin, grilled to perfection, and a sweet potato w/ cinnamon.  :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 12oz top sirloin, grilled to perfection, and a sweet potato w/ cinnamon.


Jealous... May need to see the steakhouse tonight now

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken gizzards awaiting

----------


## mootyroonks

chicken breast with 1 cup of brown rice. franks red hot sauce all up on it.

----------


## kronik420

need to go shopping no food in the house  :Frown: 

just had a scoop of whey, half cup egg whites, water.. for breakfast. (low carb day so no oats..)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

pork tenderloin , mashed sweet potato , green beans ...diet dew ....

----------


## MuscleInk

A whole roasted chicken and grilled asparagus.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> A whole roasted chicken and grilled asparagus.


I love those precooked walmart chickens!!! Ever tried it? Soo good and cheap

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

-3oz chicken/3oz tuna
-10oz sweet potato topped with walden farms chocolate syrup & 1tbsp PB2. Mind was blownnnnn

----------


## zaggahamma

cosco and sam's club rotisserie chickens are real good..the walmart ones always look so dried out and anorexic

----------


## MuscleInk

> I love those precooked walmart chickens!!! Ever tried it? Soo good and cheap


I get mine at the organic grocers.....because I love getting ripped off! I'll have to check Walmart next time I go!!!!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I get mine at the organic grocers.....because I love getting ripped off! I'll have to check Walmart next time I go!!!!


Yea a chickens a chicken. I was buying grain fed organic and it seemed to be the same... Im gonna die of something so might as well save a few bucks along the way! Organic ain't worth the price

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Nature Valley Protein bar (peanut,almond and dark chocolate) and a 40g vanilla protein shake.

----------


## --->>405<<---

half pound stir fried (rare inside) meat balls and 1 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg 

all in a big bowl with reduced sugar ketchup eaten with a spoon! 

i must say i have found rolling the beef into balls makes cooking them a lot easier to get em all about the same "done ness" plus since theyre round little pieces dont break off and float around in the bottom of the pan and dry out.

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammich  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

8oz beef meat balls + 1/2 cup (dry) brn rice + low sugar ketchup + tobasco

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^pretty similar. Brown rice with ground turkey ...liberal amounts of chipolote tabasco ...

----------


## canesfan804

Neighbor brought me some home made cheese cake! Ate it post wo with my shake this am. Just finished 8oz Chicken with 1 1/2 cups rice with some bbq sauce.

----------


## SMACKADUCK

8oz grilled chicken....can of low sodium green beans and 6 quail eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

turkey ham, eggs, and swiss sandwich

----------


## ANIMAL

2 scoops metabolic nutrition protein and 1.5 cups bob red mill rolled oats for post workout meal which will be followed by ppw meal of 7oz grilled chicken veggie and 200g sweet potato. 30min before bed. Carb monsters are going to get me and make me fat for eating so late. Lol

I miss flavor  :Frown:  haven't tasted flavor in months. the things we do!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

MetRx Big 100 bar. Peanut butter pretzel.

----------


## Lunk1

Had a melt down and had a 12" Big Philly Subway sandwich...now I feel horrible and am curled up in a corner, rocking back and forth with a loaded pistol.

----------


## likelifting

I really ****ed up and had 2 butterfinger candy bars. They were bite size.

----------


## zaggahamma

cream o wheat now

dinner was italian marinated baked salmon, poached shrimp with ginger peach sauce, spring green salad with avocado lime dressing

2400 calories for the day

----------


## Armykid93

> MetRx Big 100 bar. Peanut butter pretzel.


Those are pretty good considering they are protein bars.

Just had two pieces of toast with two tablespoons of all natural peanut butter

----------


## --->>405<<---

cup oats, 2 servings PB capn crunch, skim milk, 4oz beef, 1whole egg, cup egg whites

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Those are pretty good considering they are protein bars.


They def are!

Nature Valley Protein Bar (peanut,almond,dark choc) and a 40g vanilla pro shake.

----------


## RaginCajun

Eating a Philly cheesesteak at tony lukes!

----------


## Perseverance1

10 egg whites and 5g creatine mono.....kill me now

----------


## Perseverance1

> cream o wheat now
> 
> dinner was italian marinated baked salmon, poached shrimp with ginger peach sauce, spring green salad with avocado lime dressing
> 
> 2400 calories for the day



I will be SO happy when I start cutting....the scale keeps climbing though!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Eating a Philly cheesesteak at tony lukes!


say WHAT? No shit? awesome .....
Lemme know the verdict.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Post workout: 1.5 cups multi grain Peanut butter Cheerios
Mixed with 2 scoops of PB whey isolate(replacing milk)

Now: 8oz chicken breast, 12oz yam, Brussel sprouts, asparagus.

----------


## RaginCajun

> say WHAT? No shit? awesome .....
> Lemme know the verdict.


We ordered pretty much every cheesesteak they had. The original one was prob the best

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Steamed ckn breast and steamed white rice ....

----------


## Armykid93

Good old rice and chicken

----------


## >Good Luck<

Rice & beans, jerk chicken, fruit-juice! Mmmmmmm

----------


## leather daddy

garlic chilli chicken, Rice, Mushrooms and cottage cheese.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Eating a Philly cheesesteak at tony lukes!


Had a better cheesesteak at Dinics!

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of granola w/milk for brunch

cilantro lime shrimp from cosco (only about 2oz.)

gonna be hungry soon...prolly chicken/yellow rice and cabbage...

...nope had more shrimp then two strips bacon..

low carb at least

----------


## RaginCajun

Eating at butchers and singers!

Filet and stuffed hash browns!

Baked Alaska desert!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I am at a wedding that I was dreading but the food is good. 8 oz. steak, small amount of scalloped potatoes, asparagus and carrots. If I skip the cake I won't even need to consider it my cheat meal.

----------


## rooftop

8 oz spicy garlic and lime shrimp ( sparks recipe app ) with 2 cups baby spinach 1 roma tomato and cup mushrooms . Goodstuff

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

3oz jumbo shrimp, 3oz tuna, shredded lettuce, baby spinach, kale , Evoo & balsamic vinegar. With sweet chili lime sauce.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast 31 almonds and a big romain salad with broccoli, cucumber and cut up radishes for dinner

----------


## zaggahamma

traditional thanksgiving style dinner (estimated 900 calorie plate)

only ate twice all day with bacon, eggs, grits, toast for brunch

workout in between

less than 2k cals for the day

good OLD FASHIONED type day

----------


## likelifting

Eggplant parmesan.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oameal,cream of wheat and 40g vanilla pro powder.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked Gouda sirloin burger with mushrooms

----------


## Soar

400ml 2% cottage cheese and a big ol chicken titty

----------


## Lunk1

potatoe crusted cod fillet broiled to perfection with a splash of lemon, steamed and seasoned mixed veggies, 1 cup steam brn rice.

----------


## wmaousley

Just washed down an egg McMuffin meal from McDizzles with a med coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey sandwhich/sub

----------


## HeadAndArm

Baseball steak sautéed mushrooms and onions sooooo good

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Man was I off the last couple days! Couldnt keep anything down - not even oatmeal!
Anyway eating Oatmeal with vanilla pro powder added. Cinnamon,splenda and ff half and half added.

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos (whole wheat tortilla) with 4 whole eggs, bacon, cheese, and homemade salsa

----------


## Shsm

> two breakfast tacos (whole wheat tortilla) with 4 whole eggs, bacon, cheese, and homemade salsa


Sounds damn good.

16 oz boneless, skinless chicken breast with salt and pepper
~300g sweet potatoes
2 cups broccoli florets
16 oz water

Gonna work out in an hour...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oatmeal, cream of wheat , 40g vanilla pro powder. Cinnamon, splenda,fat free half and half.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oh and a Dunkin Donuts coffee, black with splenda.

----------


## canesfan804

Had a bowl of Frosted Flakes with the kids this am. 1st bowl of cereal in about a year and it was GOOOOOOOD!!!! Then my typical bfast 2 whole eggs with 8 egg whites, 2 pcs turkey bacon, 1 cup oatmeal with sliced peaches, and coffee and water.

----------


## Zodiac82

subway 2 dollar 6" meatball

----------


## Armykid93

> Had a bowl of Frosted Flakes with the kids this am. 1st bowl of cereal in about a year and it was GOOOOOOOD!!!! Then my typical bfast 2 whole eggs with 8 egg whites, 2 pcs turkey bacon, 1 cup oatmeal with sliced peaches, and coffee and water.


Damn that sounds good lol
I did fasted cardio then had some oatmeal and eggs

----------


## >Good Luck<

1.5 cups whole milk
2 scoops chocolate whey (33g pro)
1/2 cup steel cut oats
1 banana
1 tablespoon peanut butter 

PWO SHAKE MMMMMMMM!

----------


## HeadAndArm

Sautéed Onions and 150 g steak mmmmm

----------


## MickeyKnox

> subway 2 dollar 6" meatball


Subway has 2$ meatball subs?? Not here  :Frown: 

Im having shepherds pie..again. I made a big tray  :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

Attachment 130885

464g steak (probably 300g eatable)
300g russet potato 
2 massive cauliflower

----------


## stpete

8 whole scrambled eggs w/cheese and onion. 1 medium banana pancake. O.J.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 8 whole scrambled eggs w/cheese and onion. 1 medium banana pancake. O.J.


U ever hear that rant about the yolk and whites oxidizing cholesterol or whatever the heck they say... I don't quite remember exactly what it was but I remember reading it in a heart health article

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Attachment 130885
> 
> 464g steak (probably 300g eatable)
> 300g russet potato 
> 2 massive cauliflower


Rib steak..my favorite.  :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Rib steak..my favorite.


Also my favorite! Ever had one from Lone star Texas grill? This is the epitome of flavor

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Also my favorite! Ever had one from Lone star Texas grill? This is the epitome of flavor


Nope. But ive had many from the Mickey Knox grill that were outstanding! 


Im now having Buster Bar from DQ...dont tell Lunk.

----------


## stpete

What's up guys? Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! 

Are you guys getting all your protein, carbs and fats? I know i am. Tomorrow's dinner is even better.

The mason jars is a little thing between my wife and i and it goes back to our first date. We pull em out occasionally. Don't ask. haha...

----------


## >Good Luck<

> What's up guys? Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!
> 
> Are you guys getting all your protein, carbs and fats? I know i am. Tomorrow's dinner is even better.
> 
> The mason jars is a little thing between my wife and i and it goes back to our first date. We pull em out occasionally. Don't ask. haha...


Loving it bro. Merry Christmas !

----------


## Zodiac82

> Subway has 2$ meatball subs?? Not here 
> 
> Im having shepherds pie..again. I made a big tray


yeh only for the month of Dec : (

----------


## stpete

> Loving it bro. Merry Christmas !


Yeah, it was pretty good.

Merry Christmas!

----------


## BIGGUNSWANTED

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Just crushed some tomato noodles (low carb) with chopped up chicken, fresh spinach and 1/4 cup sauce!! whoop whoop..............and i'm still hungry! Lol

----------


## Armykid93

Just had breakfast, 4 slices of turkey bacon, 3 eggs and 2 pieces of toast

----------


## Ghosty

Its X-mas and i had the following today:

Breakfast: 3 blueberry muffins and expresso, roughly an hour later half a french loaf of garlic bread and more coffee. and a slab milky bar

Lunch: Turkey, 3 bean salad, normal salad, roast beef, roast lamb and gammon. Desert was blueberry cheesecake ice cream, death by chocolate cake and lots of custard.

Tomorrow another big dinner with friends and then New Years Eve we having a spitbraai!!! Cant wait for the spitbraai.

My 3 days of pigging out. Before the hitting it hard again....

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Ham, bacon, biscuits and eggs....ready to get all this behind me!!

----------


## Armykid93

> Ham, bacon, biscuits and eggs....ready to get all this behind me!!


That sounds so good

----------


## milky01623

> What's up guys? Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!
> 
> Are you guys getting all your protein, carbs and fats? I know i am. Tomorrow's dinner is even better.
> 
> The mason jars is a little thing between my wife and i and it goes back to our first date. We pull em out occasionally. Don't ask. haha...


Hmmm nice big guy 
I daren't post mine as I doubt it would fit in the camera lens
On the Xmas day menu
Turkey crown
Pork
Mash pots
Roast pots
Mushy peas
Red cabbage 
Pigs in blanket
Leeks
Broccoli
Parsnips
stuffing balls
Carrots 
Then followed by Christmas pudding and brandy sauce then came the cheese board

Well all I can say is its a good job I'm bulking :-)

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Breakfast of champions:

15 egg-white omelet w/ a serving of tulum cheese (traditional Turkish goat's milk cheese ripened in a goatskin casing, amazing sharp taste), seasoned with various ground peppers and some thyme. 

100gr oats prepared with hot water, 1/2 tbs of organic honey, seasoned with ground cinnamon. 

1 cup of Black Ceylon Tea, followed by 1 cup of Turkish Coffee. 

Oh yeah  :Haha:

----------


## boxingfan30

I ate.. well to much today in general lol. Right now however I just downed a 20 oz. of water with 50 mg's chlorophyll after changing my brita filter. Tastes like spinach a little tbh.

----------


## Gaspaco

I am jumping into my 3rd meal.

Chicken breast 200g, brown rice 200g, almonds 20g, veggies.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein Shake , an apple , hand full of almonds ....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Breakfast of champions:
> 
> 15 egg-white omelet w/ a serving of tulum cheese (traditional Turkish goat's milk cheese ripened in a goatskin casing, amazing sharp taste), seasoned with various ground peppers and some thyme. 
> 
> 100gr oats prepared with hot water, 1/2 tbs of organic honey, seasoned with ground cinnamon. 
> 
> 1 cup of* Black Ceylon Tea*, followed by 1 cup of Turkish Coffee. 
> 
> Oh yeah


hahahaha

glad to see you back around!

hope everything is well with ya

----------


## zaggahamma

cream o wheat pre workout

time to stop the bleeding

----------


## MickeyKnox

Chinese food! I have the best diet..lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Handful of peanuts and a protein shake(40g - vanilla).

----------


## >Good Luck<

200g chicken boob
300g potatoes
Cheddar cheese
Sour cream 
Salad

Back at it

----------


## East Coast Kid

Had about 20 ounces of Ribeye, a couple sweet potatoes, and some Caesar salad. Also, had a sliver of red velvet for dessert. It's time to get back on track tomorrow! This is the first time I've taken a full week off of lifting since I can't remember when, but I'm really ready to get back home and get back at it.

----------


## Zodiac82

chikn quesadilla....chikn burrito....chikn strips....cheeseburger

----------


## pjliftsalot

A Little Debbie Swiss cake roll and a banana added to a vanilla protein shake. Swiss cake roll right out of freezer into blender. Same with banana (i peel and break in half and freeze). 2 Scoops vanilla protein powder and water.

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast: 3 flap jacks with syrup and two chorizo breakfast tacos

yup, i feel fat and happy!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

breakfast was 5-6 oz n.y. strip and coffee

----------


## Dpyle

Honey,Rosemary, dill glazed salmon, long grain and wild rice, with steamed veggies and a light cheese sauce. 

BOOM!!! Better than Emeril.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Honey,Rosemary, dill glazed salmon, long grain and wild rice, with steamed veggies and a light cheese sauce. 
> 
> BOOM!!! Better than Emeril.


Looks sweet

----------


## Armykid93

A burrito with olives, beans and beef. Very good

----------


## Armykid93

> Honey,Rosemary, dill glazed salmon, long grain and wild rice, with steamed veggies and a light cheese sauce.
> 
> BOOM!!! Better than Emeril.


Yum!

Also the post above about putting a little Debbie in with the shake sounds good lol

----------


## Dpyle

> Looks sweet





> Yum!
> 
> Also the post above about putting a little Debbie in with the shake sounds good lol


The glaze is super simple. Just chop desired amount of Rosemary and dill add desired amount of honey and juice of 1-3 lemons depending on the number of filets you have. 

Made 2 filets tonight and used about 3tbsp of honey, 1 1/2 tbsp finely diced Rosemary, and 1 tbsp fine diced dill with the juice of 2 whole lemons and baked for about 30 mins at 375.

----------


## Wolv256

P*ssy.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

2 cups egg white omelette
1 cup oats with sugar free fat free butterscotch pudding mix  :Smilie:  YUM
2 cups coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

potato skins....Turkey and gravy over bun rolls....lasagna

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Lamb loin over couscous  :7up:

----------


## MuscleInk

Just finished 14oz of steak, 8oz of carrots, 6oz of broccoli.

----------


## APower

ate 600grams of Bulgur (Turkish whole wheat rice) and 350gr of lean beef 6 hours ago.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

5 slices of thick cut bacon with a 5 egg omlette with low fat cheese and 2 slice WW toast.

----------


## Zodiac82

popeyes

----------


## Henryhill470

5 dollar hot and ready !!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

cream o wheat before

----------


## >Good Luck<

3 breasts
1.5 cups rice
Broccoli
Water

Booooooorrrrriiiiinnnnnngggg!!! Compared to these recent Xmas feasts

----------


## Turkish Juicer

8oz baby lamb chop (boneless), pan seared w/ couscous salad.

----------


## MuscleInk

Damn TJ. I just finished 14oz of red snapper and a green salad and you're making me hungry!!!!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Damn TJ. I just finished *14oz of red snapper* and a green salad and you're making me hungry!!!!


Damn, big boy can eat! lol  :Big Grin:  

Yup, I love my Mediterranean cooking, amateur BB chef over here  :Wink:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Damn, big boy can eat! lol 
> 
> Yup, I love my Mediterranean cooking, amateur BB chef over here


I swear some days I think I have a tape worm! Lol

I need to slow cook a lamb soon. Haven't done that in a while!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I swear some days I think I have a tape worm! Lol
> 
> I need to slow cook a lamb soon. Haven't done that in a while!


Lambs not to baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad lol I had to

----------


## Zodiac82

2 cans tuna mix wit bread and turkey

----------


## Soar

We gotta keep this semi G rated so ill get back to you in a second 

Om nom nom nom nom

----------


## jimmyinkedup

2 nature valley protein bars - almond peanut dark chocolate.

----------


## zaggahamma

same as yesterday

cream o wheat b4

pwo shake after

ended yesterday with fried chicken yellow rice and black eyed peas

and a few cheetos while watching a movie  :Frown: 

but still 2300 cals for the day

----------


## zaggahamma

mid day snack

medium taco salad

spring greens mix, pace picante(medium), avacado lime dressing, sour cream, cheddar cheese, taco ground beef, onion
(600 calories approx)

outback giving away free bloomin onion tonight so prolly end with a little steak(6oz), tater, and steamed veg tonight

usually get full around 1,000 calories lol so for the day approx 2,666

----------


## pjliftsalot

Protein Shake 
Apple
Natural Peanut Butter

----------


## RaginCajun

just devoured 8oz pulled pork, green beans, and cucumber/tomato salad from a BBQ place

its hard to figure out the macros

the green beans are to die for, i think i could eat a gallon of it!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

8oz chicken breast and a dozen of egg-battered vegetable frittatas with grated squash, chives and dill -pan fried in EVOO

----------


## bigpapabuff

> 8oz chicken breast and a dozen of egg-battered vegetable frittatas with grated squash, chives and dill -pan fried in EVOO


Looks damn good!

----------


## MuscleInk

> 8oz chicken breast and a dozen of egg-battered vegetable frittatas with grated squash, chives and dill -pan fried in EVOO
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131249"/>


Damn it TJ! You make me want to lick my phone screen! That food looks delicious. Way better than the mountain of chicken I'm about to dive into.  :Frown:

----------


## jasc

> 8oz chicken breast and a dozen of egg-battered vegetable frittatas with grated squash, chives and dill -pan fried in EVOO
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131249"/>


Those look amazing. I'd take a pic of my meal but somehow plain chicken n rice in tupperware just doesn't compare.

If you get a minute would you mind posting that recipe for us?

----------


## Zodiac82

> 8oz chicken breast and a dozen of egg-battered vegetable frittatas with grated squash, chives and dill -pan fried in EVOO
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131249"/>


everyone's already commented but damn that made my mouth water

----------


## Zodiac82

> We gotta keep this semi G rated so ill get back to you in a second
> 
> Om nom nom nom nom


I've wondered why more ppl actually havent done this more in this thread

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> *If you get a minute would you mind posting that recipe for us?*


Sure thing! Mucver is a great BB meal that mainly consists of vegetables, animal protein and a healthy oil. Very easily digestible food it is. Great accompany for chicken breasts, easily stored, transportable, re-heatable, and frankly, quite easy to make once you get it right. Most importantly, it is freakin' delicious! Italians have a very similar recipe too, I would call it an intercontinental recipe, thus. 

Mucver is like a fritter or a vegetable pancake. It is a Turkish favorite and is served as a hot appetizer, accompanied by a yogurt dip. Try Turkish yogurt garlic sauce as dip for mucver.

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 5 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes

Ingredients:

2 zucchini, grated (about 4 cups)
2 carrots, grated (about 1/2 cup)
2 tablespoons dill weed, finely chopped
3 tablespoons grated yellow onion
1/2 cup feta cheese
1 cup flour
3 eggs
1 teaspoon salt
Olive oil for frying

Preparation:
Grate zucchini and place in a cheese cloth or absorbent paper towel. Squeeze out excess water. Place zucchini in a large bowl and add carrots and onions and toss gently.

Add dill weed, feta, flour and eggs. Mix well. The mixture will become a thick batter.

Heat 1/2 olive oil in frying pan. Pour 2 tablespoons of batter for each fritter. Fry on each side until golden brown.

Drain fritter on paper towel and serve while still warm. 

Notes: 

1. Mucver doesn't go bad when kept in the refrigerator for days. It won't have the same fresh taste it has the day it is made; however, it will still taste great the next day and day after once warmed in the microwave. Do NOT heat it up too much, as this will mess with its texture and taste, make sure it is warm when re-heated, not hot. 

2. I don't bother with a dip. Frankly, it tastes great as is, and most places in Turkey won't serve it with a dip. It has bunch of flavors that come from all the vegetables, herbs and cheese in it, a garlic-yogurt dip may mask these flavors, hence making it unnecessary IMO.

Watch the youtube video provided by the link below for visual instructions, obviously you don't need to know Turkish in order to make sense of the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NOdrU51fzY

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds delish

reminds me of potato pancakes as a kid with left over mashed taters

obviously the mucver more nutritious having several veggies and eggs...the feta sounds great

----------


## zaggahamma

break from cream o wheat today

3bacon 2eggs grits 1 dry wheat toast

coffee , 2 oz oj

guessing around 600 cals

----------


## bigpapabuff

1 cup of pineapple and a pro shake.

----------


## RaginCajun

just ate two huge whole wheat pancakes, 6 oz grilled chicken, bowl of oatmel w/ blueberries, and 6 egg whites!

i just totaled this meal: 1500 cals!!!!!!!!!! i will have to do 2 hours of cardio now so that i can eat later on! DOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Soar

7 sunny side up eggs, 1 English muffin and four strips of bacon. Followed by 1L water.

----------


## Back In Black

White mashed potato topped with minced beef, carrots and gravy!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

WW pasta with pork tenderloin

----------


## MuscleInk

Chili & lime tilapia with 2 fresh mangos and a large fresh green salad.

----------


## bdos

6 scambled eggs 4 mushrooms and a load of potato salad

----------


## Zodiac82

8 scrambled eggs 6 pieces of scrapple potatoes and 4 pieces of bacon

----------


## MuscleInk

24 homemade chicken egg rolls!!!!!

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

1 cups oats
5g SF/FF cheesecake pudding mix
12g PB2
.5 cup berries
Walden farms chocolate and pancake syrup
2 cup egg whites with FF mozz not shown  :Smilie:  

Happy happy man.

----------


## Zodiac82

> 24 homemade chicken egg rolls!!!!!


yum....

----------


## Zodiac82

last day before I get back to the gym soooo big mac and fries

----------


## MickeyKnox

Pizza!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just had half pound of homemade turkey burgers with onions and bell pepper chunks in it, followed by a protein shake with cottage cheese, egg whites, Greek yogurt, chocolate protein powder, honey, and a banana.

----------


## MuscleInk

12oz of beef tenderloin with pineapple, mushroom, cucumber, and celery. 3 eggs as a side.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

10oz pork tenderloin with 15 bean soup.

----------


## Zodiac82

> 12oz of beef tenderloin with pineapple, mushroom, cucumber, and celery. 3 eggs as a side.


damn Muscle ur meals be lookin or better yet soundin tasty

----------


## MuscleInk

> damn Muscle ur meals be lookin or better yet soundin tasty


I'm trying to keep up with Turkish Juicer. That guy works magic in the kitchen!

----------


## likelifting

Homemade Pizza. Thin, thin crust, grilled chicken, onions, mushrooms, artichoke hearts, low fat cheese. 

^ Satisfies.

----------


## Ajc330

eatin 2 whole eggs, pretty upset cuz im tryin to lose weight and i dont want to eat this close to bed, readin these forums makes me so hungry tho lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> I'm trying to keep up with Turkish Juicer. That guy works magic in the kitchen!


I kno thats right lol....thats what I actually thought too....I was like man his meals are startn to look like TJs....I was actually gonna go pick up some of that stuff he used to make those mucver thingys today

----------


## jimmyinkedup

3 buckwheat pancakes and a protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

20 Buffalo chicken bites and fries

----------


## Ajc330

whole wheat pasta w/ xtra virgin olive oil / tomato sauce , grilled salmon fillet

----------


## RaginCajun

2 quarter pound ground turkey burgers and a protein shake (protein powder/cottage cheese/honey/almond milk)

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

back to weekday eating...need to chose a sat OR sunday to stray NOT BOTH  :Frown:

----------


## Ajc330

one can tuna fish, one table spoon of mayo, diced onions, one whole avocado

----------


## Soar

Jelly Bellys....

Fml these things are good. :'(

Attachment 131502

----------


## >Good Luck<

250g beef steak
300g baked potato (+ cheese and sour cream)
Broccoli and cauliflower mix
Corn
.5L water

1 teaspoon creatine mono (first time ever)

----------


## RaginCajun

10 oz grill chicken and 1.5 avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast....pot roast....hashbrown....fries....tea....eggs....buns ....spicy sausage sauce 

Attachment 131508

----------


## zaggahamma

> chicken breast....pot roast....hashbrown....fries....tea....eggs....buns ....spicy sausage sauce 
> 
> Attachment 131508


pretty big meal bro.....1500-1600 calories?

----------


## Amery

Hi All,
Just finished 2 boiled red potatoes with 8 ounces of top round steak and a cup of cottage cheese before reading this post otherwise I would share picture of my meal with you guys.

----------


## Zodiac82

> pretty big meal bro.....1500-1600 calories?


lol somewhere around there I didnt figure it out but now that uve said somethin im intrigued....will post later

----------


## jimmyinkedup

shake with oats and 1/2 banana and 1 T natty pb.

----------


## zaggahamma

big breakfast pre w/o

3bacon, 3eggs, grits, 1 slice dry wheat
4oz oj
coffee
750 cals approx

pwo shake now
650 cals approx

----------


## bigpapabuff

^^That sounds pretty damn good. Im eating some oatmeal with protein powder mixed in. I do have a good cup of coffee with it.

----------


## zaggahamma

should be done for the day

8oz of rib eye steak on the grill just lightly brushed with evoo, lawry's season salt, pepper
rican beans and white medium grain rice (small portion)
fresh green beans(normal portion)

guessing 2200 cals for the day

saved about 5 oz steak for my breakfast sandwich on pan sabao bread  :Smilie:

----------


## likelifting

Grilled pork chop, cauliflower and some brown rice. I cheated and threw some butter on the brown rice and Cauliflower.

----------


## RaginCajun

10 oz grilled chicken

1 cup raw broccoli 

2 tbsp of Zea's sweet chili sauce

Washed it down with 1/2 cup cottage cheese, egg whites, chocolate protein powder, 1/2 cup Greek yogurt, and peanut butter powder!

BAM!!!

----------


## likelifting

^ I'm saving the cottage cheese, yogurt and peanut butter for later when I get hungy.

----------


## Zodiac82

> pretty big meal bro.....1500-1600 calories?


did the count and it came out to about 1200 cals for that meal

----------


## Zodiac82

> big breakfast pre w/o
> 
> 3bacon, 3eggs, grits, 1 slice dry wheat
> 4oz oj
> coffee
> 750 cals approx
> 
> pwo shake now
> 650 cals approx


wheres the scrapple

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^ I'm saving the cottage cheese, yogurt and peanut butter for later when I get hungy.


I should have saved something, I'm hungry again!

----------


## zaggahamma

> wheres the scrapple


never had that pretty much have only heard faint stories about it and just now wiki'd it lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> did the count and it came out to about 1200 cals for that meal


maybe i figured more in that sausage sauce? and u did count the fries/ketchup right?

----------


## Zodiac82

> maybe i figured more in that sausage sauce? and u did count the fries/ketchup right?


yeh I counted the fries....but only what I ate not all that was in the pic....actually forgot ketchup so I would say add another 30 cals....ah man scapple is where its at....cant stand my breakfast without scrapple lol

----------


## zaggahamma

well there u go i was spot on if you didnt eat all

so is there a better brand of scrapple on the market or is it only one kind...idk, maybe i saw it in the store...by the bacon, etc.?

fixin to mow down on that steak sandwhich!

and coffee #2

600 cals

----------


## Zodiac82

> well there u go i was spot on if you didnt eat all
> 
> so is there a better brand of scrapple on the market or is it only one kind...idk, maybe i saw it in the store...by the bacon, etc.?
> 
> fixin to mow down on that steak sandwhich!
> 
> and coffee #2
> 
> 600 cals


its all kinda of brands, cant remember the brand I eat but its ina red white and blue package it should be by the bacon

----------


## Zodiac82

its all kinds like spicy, bacon etc....but I just like original I like it best cut 1/4" thick

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummmmmm

1250 cals for the day

----------


## bikeral

Just had a 6.4oz pouch of tuna with light mayo.

----------


## Ajc330

grilled premio sweet basil sausage, eggplant zucchini and asparagus fried in olive oil with pepper and salt

----------


## zaggahamma

8 chickfila nuggets

small serving white rice with 3 times blackeyed peas over top

mid day snack  :Smilie: 

1888 cals for the day thus far

----------


## likelifting

My wife's mom bought some crab. She's asian and knows how to clean or what parts to pull out of the body and which to keep. I love it. She puts the good stuff back in the shell and then I take the crab she has cleaned and put it backin there with all that....'stuff' and add a little bit of soy sauce and a good amount of lemon. It is so friggin good. I don't know or care about how many calories or fat or cholesterol or whatever. Its too good.

----------


## Naïf23

A ham sandwich I bought at 7/11.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> My wife's mom bought some crab. She's asian and knows how to clean or what parts to pull out of the body and which to keep. I love it. She puts the good stuff back in the shell and then I take the crab she has cleaned and put it backin there with all that....'stuff' and add a little bit of soy sauce and a good amount of lemon. It is so friggin good. I don't know or care about how many calories or fat or cholesterol or whatever. Its too good.


Dietary cholesterol is proven to be harmless as long as it doesn't get oxidized by glucose.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> A ham sandwich I bought at 7/11.


Not good.

----------


## MuscleInk

> A ham sandwich I bought at 7/11.


That is terrible!

----------


## zaggahamma

ended the day with 

one medium homemade burrito with 85/15 rican seasoned ground beef, sour cream, guac, mex blend cheddar, spring greens, salsa

slice wheat toast w/ natty pb

2500 cals for the day approx

coffee now

----------


## RaginCajun

having two breakfast tacos: bacon, eggs, cheese, and salsa

and getting hopped up on diet mountain dew! thanks 405!

about 644 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

oatmeal with cinnamon, splenda, milk

bananna

2 oz juice

500 cals

----------


## Zodiac82

lean turkey and ham club....pepperoni cheese and h2o

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Little Odd but 1/2 a sweet potato cold and a protein shake (vanilla - 50g).

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 650 cals

1150 day

ended with 2888 cals for the day

had 2 dinners totaling 1700 cals within 4 hour range...guess my workout made me hungry

fried chicken, stuffing, cabbage, rican rice/beans, cranberry sauce

homemade rican corned beef hash, rican rice, beans, sweet plantains

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken breast, grilled onions, and raw cabbage w/ feta cheese and balsamic vingerette

----------


## Zodiac82

grilled chicken breast....asian glazed talapia....shrimp and as u can see a lil somethin familiar....Turkish Juicers mucver....which is pretty tasty....thanks TJ 

Attachment 131683

----------


## >Good Luck<

> grilled chicken breast....asian glazed talapia....shrimp and as u can see a lil somethin familiar....Turkish Juicers mucver....which is pretty tasty....thanks TJ
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131683"/>


Once you fry those Things doesn't it kill the nutritional benefit?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Once you fry those Things doesn't it kill the nutritional benefit?


im pretty sure it loses some....but how much I really dont kno

----------


## Zodiac82

do u mean nutritional benifit as in depletion or nutritional benifit as in what kind of oil ur usin to fry it

----------


## >Good Luck<

> do u mean nutritional benifit as in depletion or nutritional benifit as in what kind of oil ur usin to fry it


Both I guess... I'm sure oil choice helps but frying in general is not good IMO and I try to stay away... Maybe i should lighten up lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Both I guess... I'm sure oil choice helps but frying in general is not good IMO and I try to stay away... Maybe i should lighten up lol


lol.

----------


## Ajc330

grilled asparagus + grilled shrimp

----------


## >Good Luck<

1 can tuna
1/4 English Cuecombre
2 tbsp raspberry vinaigrette 
12 crackers
Water

----------


## zaggahamma

rushing around a lil today

coffee

15oz can chef boyardee mini raviolis  :Smilie:  (pre workout)

475 cals for the day

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat mayo, green beans and potato cakes with a nice cuppa :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

Grilled turkey breast, bean sprouts, banh cuon.....delicious!!!!

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Just had 6 eggwhite omlettes on Whole wheat bread from subway.....now eating 2 pieces of grilled chicken and cucumbers. Then going home to eat dinner. lol

----------


## Tron3219

Salmon pan seared with lobster bisque over brown rice

----------


## DigitalGorilla

damn im jealous over what some of you get to eat lol

----------


## Armykid93

1 can of tuna 1 full egg and some potatoes

----------


## Ajc330

grilled wild alaskan salmon burger 1 whole avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake around 3pm 
650 cals



Big plate of rican chicken and yellow rice , red and black beans, sweet plantains 
900 cals

est. 2100 for the day

weighing in on new scale in morning to assess /make goals for valentine (1month goal) then end of april(birthday goal) have only weighed at doctor visits...last was 247 on doc scale with clothes lol

----------


## auswest

3 cups of spinach, 500-600 grams of kangaroo in herb and garlic wrapped in 2 whole grain tortillas, oh and a chopped tomato and a litre of water

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, a big bowl of leafy greens, 1 cup broccoli, sliced cucumber and sliced radishes

----------


## kelkel

Chicken with rice, greet tea, yogurt. Cruising here stuck on Auswest's avi and icing down my radialis. Multi-tasking.

----------


## warlockjmr

Steak, best thing in the world.

----------


## Ajc330

wild king salmon fillet grilled + wild fresh sea scallops + babry peas in garlic & mushroom

----------


## Henryhill470

lol 


.

----------


## Zodiac82

four whole eggs....protein shake and granola bar

----------


## Ajc330

3 hard boiled eggs , low salt mixed nuts

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Moose Roast with a little Dijon mustard (the fancy stuff with the seeds), brown rice and a huge pile of steamed broccoli, beans, and carrots.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done eating some homemade Ezekial bread French Toast!

----------


## Zodiac82

I was wonderin what happened to this thread....couldn't even find it with the search....
eggs steak and chickn

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I was wonderin what happened to this thread....couldn't even find it with the search....
> eggs steak and chickn


Protein overload!

----------


## >Good Luck<

5x pork schnitzel , mashed potatoes & corn, broccoli and water!

----------


## Ajc330

2 fried eggs and a quarter cup of almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

8 oz venison meat loaf and a protein shake to wash it down

----------


## carib102

2 eggs + 6 whites
1/2 cup oats w/ splenda and cinnamon
1 apple
1 cup skim milk

----------


## Soar

Plane old protein shake... And a few jelly Bellys.. Fak I love these things

----------


## cj111

Ground beef n rice with diced veg in a lettuce wrap. Delish

----------


## dep30

16 oz ribeye, sweet potato and unsweet tea. Mmmm i love bulking

----------


## Soar

1 cup oats with 2%milk

----------


## Ajc330

grilled boneless skinless italian seasoned chicken breast + whole wheat linguine and 1/4 cup of francesco rinaldi tomato sauce - PWO meal

----------


## zaggahamma

Cream o wheat

made with half water half whole milk and splenda

coffee

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1 cup oats, 1 scoop cookies & cream whey, 3 whole eggs, 1 banana, ice and water all blended into a cookies and cream smoothie. Mayhap's I'll add this ti the recipe forum....

----------


## Zodiac82

3 boiled eggs....3 wheat waffles....glass of milk

----------


## Ajc330

water, grilled shrimp, steamed broccoli

----------


## ElDude

Spinach and mixed green salad with cucumber, tomato, broccoli, kidney beans, green peppers, carrots, some edamame, 6oz of grilled chicken with a little bit of red wine vinegar and olive oil... Delish

----------


## ElDude

> 3 cups of spinach, 500-600 grams of kangaroo in herb and garlic wrapped in 2 whole grain tortillas, oh and a chopped tomato and a litre of water


wtf does kangaroo taste like?! What is nutrition info on it?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein shake mixed with oats. 45g vanilla protein.

----------


## Soar

6 hard boiled eggs and 500ml 2% milk

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 6 hard boiled eggs and 500ml 2% milk


Sounds heavenly! I <3 milk

----------


## Lunk1

6 grilled shrimp, half chicken breat covered in sauteed mushrooms, small amount of wild rice and a baked sweet potatoe! Friggin wonderful after a great fukin day at the gym!

----------


## Brick

Cut open Lunk. Ate partially digested shrimp, chicken, and mushrooms. Carb cycling so I left the carbs inside.

----------


## Soar

2cups five grain oats with cranberries 300ml 2%milk

----------


## Psaletta

1 Tbls natty peanut butter 8oz NF Greek yogurt with gala apples. So good! And my 5 liter of h20... So tiered of pissing!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> cut open lunk. Ate partially digested shrimp, chicken, and mushrooms. Carb cycling so i left the carbs inside.


real lol!

----------


## MuscleInk

14oz of ground beef, 97% lean!

----------


## Soar

> 2cups five grain oats with cranberries 300ml 2%milk


Again followed by 6 hard boiled eggs

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein shake (40g) with oats (3/4c)

----------


## likelifting

NOTHING! Fasting.

----------


## zaggahamma

heavy breakfast today

3 slice homemade french toast with skinny sandwhich white bread, 1/5 cup maple syrup

2 thin sausage patties

coffee

650 cals

2 hours before gym

----------


## bigpapabuff

Grilled cheese (yeah I know) made with 2% cheese and whole wheat bread and a bowl of chicken soup with extra chicken added.

----------


## Brick

Fat day. 

Chicken cordon bleu made with havarti cuz I hate Swiss with white wine cream sauce. Mashed potatoes with butter and gravy. Corn on the cob!

Damn that was good. 

Extra fasted cardio tomorrow  :Frown:

----------


## bigpapabuff

Pancakes and 5 eggs.

----------


## Zodiac82

chickn breast in asian glazed sauce....waffles

----------


## Zodiac82

> heavy breakfast today
> 
> 3 slice homemade french toast with skinny sandwhich white bread, 1/5 cup maple syrup
> 
> 2 thin sausage patties
> 
> coffee
> 
> 650 cals
> ...


ahhgh....still no scapple jpkmmmm....im mean zagga lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Enjoying the hell out of a diet mt dew right now...

----------


## zaggahamma

> ahhgh....still no scapple jpkmmmm....im mean zagga lol


LOL
no..forgot to look for that
besides french toast had plenty of carbs and sausage goes better with it

Today gonna be a cream o wheat day

coffee atm

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 smoked chicken

Green and pinto beans

----------


## Zodiac82

> LOL
> no..forgot to look for that
> besides french toast had plenty of carbs and sausage goes better with it
> 
> Today gonna be a cream o wheat day
> 
> coffee atm


ha thats cool gotta let me kno when u try it

----------


## ironman1982

250g chicken breast boiled, rice, sweetcorn,

handful of unsalted cashews, mug of green tea.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Enjoying the hell out of a diet mt dew right now...


Those things are like crack!!!

----------


## Dpyle

2 little Debbie honey buns and a monster zero ultra.

----------


## austinite

Going to Flemings Steak House tonight and ordering the usual...

_Bone-in Ribeye.
Sweet Potatos.
Asparagus. 
Carpacio._

----------


## < <Samson> >

Yumm. . . . 

Fastest 1k cal delivery. 10oz's of broiled chicken, 1 cup of brown rice and 2oz's of walnuts.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummmmmm

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

2 slices ezekiel bread, 1 can skipjack in water, 1 tbsp N/F mayo, 1/2 tbsp dijon mustard, 1 cup green beans.

----------


## ElDude

99% FF Ground Turkey breast mixed in a bit of quinoa and whole grain rice w/ cumin and chili powder in a bowl with cilantro, tomato, avocado and of course... Sriracha.

----------


## Armykid93

> 99% FF Ground Turkey breast mixed in a bit of quinoa and whole grain rice w/ cumin and chili powder in a bowl with cilantro, tomato, avocado and of course... Sriracha.


Dayummmm sounds good

----------


## Zodiac82

chickn breast....spaghetti

----------


## >Good Luck<

Quarter chicken dark, chicken breast, rice, broccoli + corn

----------


## ElDude

7 oz chicken breast, boneless/skinless
.5 cups whole grain rice
bit o broccoli
Sriracha... I put it on everything

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 7 oz chicken breast, boneless/skinless
> .5 cups whole grain rice
> bit o broccoli
> Sriracha... I put it on everything


Is that your bike in the avi? Looks bad ass!

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl kashi go lean for breakfast pre workout

pwo shake

chickfila sandwich snack

1450 cals before dinner

----------


## Zodiac82

in a pinch soo Popeye's

----------


## >Good Luck<

> in a pinch soo Popeye's


I would sooner starve! F popeye's! I'm a hater

----------


## Soar

One very large Cesar salad with two chicken breasts

----------


## >Good Luck<

> One very large Cesar salad with two chicken breasts


Good old pair of boobs in a salad... Sounds delightful

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pieces of chickn....2 whole eggs....homemade ham turkey bacon and cheese on Lavash bread(flax oats and whole wheat)

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 pieces of chickn....2 whole eggs....homemade ham turkey bacon and cheese on Lavash bread(flax oats and whole wheat)


run out of scrapple???

sirloin steak here right off the grill....just steak....i'll prolly eat 9 ounces

coffee X2

----------


## Zodiac82

> run out of scrapple???
> 
> sirloin steak here right off the grill....just steak....i'll prolly eat 9 ounces
> 
> coffee X2


ha.... actually yeh....been out of scrapple for a few weeks : (

----------


## zaggahamma

lol...dayam that sirloin was good...see if i can figure out how to load a pic...

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 132500

2 oz oj too

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132500"/>
> 
> 2 oz oj too


damn thats big and juicy....literally made my mouth water

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1 cup oats, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey, 3 whole eggs, ice, water, blended.

----------


## Soar

1.25cup macaroni 0.25lb extra lean beef

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

----------


## Zodiac82

whey egg banana oats blended

----------


## MuscleInk

8 eggs. 

12 oz steak in another 90 mins.

----------


## Zodiac82

steakums....potato skins....fries....good ole glass of rum

----------


## zaggahamma

> steakums....potato skins....fries....good ole glass of rum


dude me and you are not good for this thread lmao...minus the scrapple, we r like brothers..night before i had a steakum sammy for last snack of the eve...still keeping under 3,000 cals for the day (my goal 2000-2900)
and tonight 2 capn morgan n cokes pre dinner

small brisket dinner at a blues bbq joint small delicious sides white mac n cheese and green beans small lil corn muffin...all good and heavy but small portion...and only ate half the brisket...seriously ate about 600 calories..thats my saving grace is my portion control...weekends i allow 2900-3500

ended today at 2350 if i can get my as% to sleep lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> dude me and you are not good for this thread lmao...minus the scrapple, we r like brothers..night before i had a steakum sammy for last snack of the eve...still keeping under 3,000 cals for the day (my goal 2000-2900)
> and tonight 2 capn morgan n cokes pre dinner
> 
> small brisket dinner at a blues bbq joint small delicious sides white mac n cheese and green beans small lil corn muffin...all good and heavy but small portion...and only ate half the brisket...seriously ate about 600 calories..thats my saving grace is my portion control...weekends i allow 2900-3500
> 
> ended today at 2350 if i can get my as% to sleep lol


lol I was thinkin the same....I was like man me zagga meals are high in calories....its one of my cheat meals....plus yesterday I was pretty busy....hadn't eatn since my first post around 10ish so I had an unplanned partial IF goin on....had to carb up lol

----------


## Soar

Two cups five grain oats 500ml milk and a glass of water.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 eggs over easy....American cheese....lettuce....lean deli turkey heated on stove....and SCRAPPLE wrapped in wheat Lavash bread....mmmmmm

----------


## Zodiac82

Yum

Attachment 132539



Attachment 132540

----------


## EverettCD

> 3 eggs over easy....American cheese....lettuce....lean deli turkey heated on stove....and SCRAPPLE wrapped in wheat Lavash bread....mmmmmm


What is Wheat Lavash Bread? I see you using it like a tortilla.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China



^^^^ lol nice signature bro

----------


## jimmyinkedup

5 eggs/hash browns/thick cut bacon ......

----------


## >Good Luck<

Beef, rice and cheese burrito with guacamole and veggies! 

And a can of coke :Wink:  just thought I'd make you all drool a tad

----------


## Zodiac82

> What is Wheat Lavash Bread? I see you using it like a tortilla.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China


pretty much like a tortilla but its made from flax oats and wheat

----------


## Zodiac82

> 5 eggs/hash browns/thick cut bacon ......


love me some thick chewy bacon

----------


## Back In Black

Lasagne :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lasagne


probably my favorite dish

----------


## Zodiac82

beef brisket taco

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake: 1/4 cup blueberries, 4oz egg whites, 8oz almond milk, 1/2 cup of ground oats, 1 scoop of blueberry mufin protein powder, and a teaspoon of local honey!

----------


## Zodiac82

eggs....sausage....ham....scrapple....oj

----------


## zaggahamma

Rode into Tampa for 24 hours yesterday hotel has free drinks dinner out...best piece of chocolate cake EVER...Needless to say got to my 3500 cals easily yesterday

----------


## Zodiac82

rotisserie chickn....ribs....pulled pork....corn bread muffins

----------


## -KJ-

sweet potato mash w/ piri piri! large tuna and broccolli all mashed up like a giant baby dinner  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

Just had 6eggs and 1cup oatmeal for bfest. My meal i just ate was hreen beans and chicken breast.

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken, egg, little cheddar burrito

coffee

4 oz oj

500 cals total breakfast

----------


## MickeyKnox

2 cannolis..

----------


## Back In Black

Potato cakes :Smilie: 

Tuna :Frown: 

Apple :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

running late going to the gym today

snack before

coffee

1/2 cup fresh blueberries

----------


## Soar

3 chicken breasts diced with tomato sauce with one egg cooked into it. 1.5 cups of pasts and 800ml water.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

White Chili with extra chicken and green chilis...mmmmm great day for it here. On my second bowl.

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

1200 calories for the day

dinner is going to be a fat tuna sandwich and bowl chunky new england clam chowder (prolly 1,000 cals there)

----------


## Lunk1

Back on the fasting train...after 18 hours fasted (counting sleeping) lean ground beef mixed with venison, 3 eggs and a bagged of steamed mixed veggies!

----------


## T_Dubp

Can of tuna + brown rice + pinto beans + sriracha for the pwo meal

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Can of tuna + brown rice + pinto beans + sriracha for the pwo meal


What the f is this sriracha stuff?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> What the f is this sriracha stuff?


Thai hot sauce..yumm! 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=sriracha&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=avz&tbo=u&rls=org.mozilla:en-US :Embarrassment: fficial&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=JRAHUaqGAdHD0 AH3rIHIDA&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=822

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 132705Attachment 132706

changed my mind...i'll eat about half that steak so calories still bout the same

----------


## Soar

> What the f is this sriracha stuff?


The Asian hot sauce with the green rooster on it. Aka Rooster Sauce or Cock sauce l

----------


## Soar

2 boneless skinless chicken breasts and a large Cesar salad

----------


## Dpyle

Tilapia, 3 small crab cakes and jasmine rice

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Tilapia, 3 small crap cakes and jasmine rice


Ew, why would you tell people you're eating crap cakes...  :Wink:

----------


## EverettCD

> Ew, why would you tell people you're eating crap cakes...


Sounds like he's recycling.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## Dpyle

> Ew, why would you tell people you're eating crap cakes...


Crab cakes. It would appear as though I've been the victim of auto correct.

----------


## EverettCD

> ^^^^ lol nice signature bro


Grassyassmiamigo !!!

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## >Good Luck<

> The Asian hot sauce with the green rooster on it. Aka Rooster Sauce or Cock sauce l


Aaaaahhh that stuff. Portuguese have a similar one called pimenta... I put that on many foods.

----------


## EverettCD

> pretty much like a tortilla but its made from flax oats and wheat


Sounds good. I'll have to find them next run I make to the grocery store.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Grassyassmiamigo !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China


That took me several attempts to read... Like mad-gab  :Wink:  I always win mad gab

----------


## EverettCD

Lmao !!!

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## Soar

> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China


All iPhones should instantly sign everything like that

----------


## JWP806

12 oz chicken breast (seasoned with Frank's Red Hot wing sauce) and two cups of rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sounds good. I'll have to find them next run I make to the grocery store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China


I think I got it from the dollar store lol....maybe aldi

----------


## Zodiac82

chickn slow cooked in Buffalo sauce mixed with bacon potatoes shredded cheese and chives

----------


## -KJ-

Grilled Chicken, some green beans with a little mustard

----------


## ElDude

1/3 cup plain oat bran...  :Chairshot:

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1/3 cup plain oat bran...


not even splenda?

----------


## Gaspaco

Whole wheat pasta + eggs

----------


## gbrice75

A casserole of sorts:

Brown rice, black beans, tomatoes, green chilies, 95/5 lean ground beef (seasoned Mexican style), fat free sour cream, low fat shredded cheese blend (cheddar, mont. jack)... slammin'!

----------


## Lunk1

Nothing  :Frown:

----------


## Back In Black

I'm gonna give crap cakes and cock sauce(!!!!) a miss today! Chicken breast, broccoli, potato cakes with raspberry preserve and an apple.

----------


## Soar

2cups five grain oats with 500ml 2% milk.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein shake with oats. Vanilla.

----------


## -KJ-

> Protein shake with oats. Vanilla.


PWO/Pre???

----------


## RaginCajun

fat free greek yogurt with apple/melon isopure mixed in it!

consistency of pudding! 

its banging!

----------


## Soar

1cup pasta 6oz steak

----------


## Gaspaco

4 tortillas, 200g breasts, salad

----------


## T_Dubp

scrambled eggs w/ ham and 1 cup oats for a pre workout meal

----------


## T_Dubp

..and post workout 99/1 ground turkey, brown rice, and pinto beans

----------


## gbrice75

3 whole eggs, 3 slices Canadian bacon, light English muffin, 8oz tilapia fillet, and bunch of asparagus.

----------


## Soar

> 3 whole eggs, 3 slices Canadian bacon, light English muffin, 8oz tilapia fillet, and bunch of asparagus.


What exactly is Canadian Bacon? Cause up here we have bacon, bacon and more bacon. Lol

----------


## Soar

Two romaine hearts and two chicken breasts.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> What exactly is Canadian Bacon? Cause up here we have bacon, bacon and more bacon. Lol


It's grade Eh bacon!

----------


## Soar

> It's grade Eh bacon!


Lol makes sense

----------


## >Good Luck<

12oz top sirloin w/ crispy fried onions
250g sweet potato fries
Cesar salad w/ parmesan flakes

1,000,000 calories

----------


## Soar

> 12oz top sirloin w/ crispy fried onions
> 250g sweet potato fries
> Cesar salad w/ parmesan flakes
> 
> 1,000,000 calories


Sh!t man that your one large meal for the day?

----------


## gbrice75

> What exactly is Canadian Bacon? Cause up here we have bacon, bacon and more bacon. Lol


Trust me, I love me some 'real' bacon! 

Canadian bacon is just a much leaner cut of ham, and it's not smoked like our bacon. 3 slices is roughly 11g protein and only 1.5g fat. Compare that to bacon and you'll see why it's a staple in my diet.

----------


## EverettCD

> What exactly is Canadian Bacon? Cause up here we have bacon, bacon and more bacon. Lol


I asked the Canadian guys I work with the same question. They looked at me like I was smoking dope lol. They had no clue what Canadian bacon is.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## Soar

> Trust me, I love me some 'real' bacon!
> 
> Canadian bacon is just a much leaner cut of ham, and it's not smoked like our bacon. 3 slices is roughly 11g protein and only 1.5g fat. Compare that to bacon and you'll see why it's a staple in my diet.


This still makes no sense to me. We have smoked bacon, maple bacon, thick bacon, thin bacon. Either way I won't argue it's delicious lol

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I asked the Canadian guys I work with the same question. They looked at me like I was smoking dope lol. They had no clue what Canadian bacon is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China


It's nicknamed Canadian bacon, but it's REALLY called PEAMEAL (sounds like female with a p) and it's delicious. IMO, the thinner the better, and the yellow cornmeal crust is to die for...



And don't you DARE say it's some sort of turkey bacon... It's 100% pork

----------


## Soar

> It's nicknamed Canadian bacon, but it's REALLY called PEAMEAL (sounds like female with a p) and it's delicious. IMO, the thinner the better, and the yellow cornmeal crust is to die for...
> 
> And don't you DARE say it's some sort of turkey bacon... It's 100% pork


That is this so called "Canadian Bacon"?? That good sir is a slice of ham lol.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> That is this so called "Canadian Bacon"?? That good sir is a slice of ham lol.


Negative sir! When examined closer, it is in fact peameal bacon. I shall show you it in it's whole form...

----------


## >Good Luck<

Here is something you will probably trust more than me ad it is an American source for peameal bacon and the written facts of what it is and what makes it different than a regular slice of ham.

P.s. I hate ham, ham sucks

http://www.realcanadianbacon.com/

----------


## Henryhill470

Cheese burger

----------


## EverettCD

> It's nicknamed Canadian bacon, but it's REALLY called PEAMEAL (sounds like female with a p) and it's delicious. IMO, the thinner the better, and the yellow cornmeal crust is to die for...
> 
> And don't you DARE say it's some sort of turkey bacon... It's 100% pork


And it's AWESOME on pizza !!!

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## Soar

Hmm learn something new everyday

----------


## Zodiac82

3 pieces of talipia potatoes and meatloaf

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade lean beef in cheese meatloaf 

Spinach salad

Protein shake (egg whites/ cottage cheese/ protein powder/almond milk)

----------


## thehaas10

6oz. chicken boneless skinless tenders. Sprinkled with fiery 5 pepper seasoning by mcormick. 1 package of chopped spinach with light pepper. followed by 1 sugar free popsicle.

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

Buffalo chickn bites black forest ham scrapple and oj

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Buffalo chickn bites black forest ham scrapple and oj


What is scrapple? Some kind of knock off Canadian bacon??

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> What is scrapple? Some kind of knock off Canadian bacon??


lol I've been tryin to get Zagga on the scrapple bandwagon too....no its not bacon at all its kinda hard to explain but it's pretty much pork scraps made into a loaf....cut em a quarter inch thick and cook em on the stove and u sir..... have urself heaven

----------


## Zodiac82

two scoops of whey a banana oats two eggs and milk....blended

----------


## yourmom

Ran out of creamer this morning. So stopped and got a cup o' joe, and picked up a small bag of chocolate donuts. DAMMIT!

----------


## Psaletta

4oz whole wheat pasta 97% lean ground meat and home made sauce. Leg day!! Gotta get those cals in!!!

----------


## Gaspaco

6eggs, oat-bread with mustard cheese and ham

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy and an orange

----------


## 951thompson

Homemade Dali lentil soup MMmm

----------


## cj111

3/4cup oats 1 cup egg white with spinach bok choy and mushrooms

----------


## Zodiac82

shredded pork and a baked potato

----------


## >Good Luck<

> shredded pork and a baked potato


Lol sounds like cereal

----------


## Soar

> lol I've been tryin to get Zagga on the scrapple bandwagon too....no its not bacon at all its kinda hard to explain but it's pretty much pork scraps made into a loaf....cut em a quarter inch thick and cook em on the stove and u sir..... have urself heaven


Sounds like Spam. Lol

----------


## Soar

1.5 boneless chicken breasts and 1.5cups pasta..


All this pasta is going to my gut.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lol sounds like cereal


???? lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sounds like Spam. Lol


ewww no....I dont like spam

----------


## zaggahamma

> ewww no....I dont like spam


that just help sell it...a little...spam-ewwwwwwwwwwww is right

----------


## Zodiac82

> that just help sell it...a little...spam-ewwwwwwwwwwww is right


lol my grandfather used to eat it all the time and I couldn't stand it....liverwurst and potted meat is a different story though....yum

----------


## zaggahamma

grosssssssssssssssssss

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

3 eggs, 3 sausage patty, 2 toast,

4oz oj

 :Smilie: 

Attachment 132891

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> lol my grandfather used to eat it all the time and I couldn't stand it....liverwurst and potted meat is a different story though....yum


Haha...meat in a can is some good stuff. Vienna sausages with ritz crackers are my favorite. 

But I'm too vain to let myself look like someone who eats meat from a can all the time so I'm about to slam 1/2 pound chicken breast and 1.5 cup basmati rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

> coffee
> 
> 3 eggs, 3 sausage patty, 2 toast,
> 
> 4oz oj
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132891"/>


ur presentation is nice lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Haha...meat in a can is some good stuff. Vienna sausages with ritz crackers are my favorite.
> 
> But I'm too vain to let myself look like someone who eats meat from a can all the time so I'm about to slam 1/2 pound chicken breast and 1.5 cup basmati rice.


ah....how could I forget vienna sausages....my son gets mad bcuz I steal his when he opens a can lol

----------


## Soar

> ewww no....I dont like spam


Lmao! Worst invention ever!!

----------


## T_Dubp

Pre-workout meal of rice, pinto beans, scrambled eggs w/ham, and salsa

----------


## 951thompson

Piri piri chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy

----------


## gbrice75

Just had my Friday cheat meal - Chipotle FTMFW!!!

Went for the bowl instead of burrito today. Figured I could at least save on a few calories:

Chicken and Steak (yea, I get double meat), cilantro-lime brown rice, black beans, medium salsa, lettuce, sour cream, cheese, and corn. Heaven!!!

----------


## energizer bunny

Dominos cheese and tomato stuffed crust pizza.........

----------


## largerthannormal

Attachment 132899

This is what has to happen when your LTN...............

30+ ounces ea

cook over fire on all 4 sides seared! finish in oven...........

I have a add fascination with taking pics of all my meals ?

----------


## twitz

> Attachment 132899
> 
> This is what has to happen when your LTN...............
> 
> 30+ ounces ea
> 
> cook over fire on all 4 sides seared! finish in oven...........
> 
> I have a add fascination with taking pics of all my meals ?


Yummers... that looks amazing  :Smilie: 

I'm having: 
6 oz chicken breast
2 cups spinach
1/4 cup brown rice 
Balsamic vinegar & hot spice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 132899
> 
> This is what has to happen when your LTN...............
> 
> 30+ ounces ea
> 
> cook over fire on all 4 sides seared! finish in oven...........
> 
> I have a add fascination with taking pics of all my meals ?


nice new yorkers

i take pics of a lot of the din din too  :Smilie: 

dont forget the blessings

----------


## >Good Luck<

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132899"/>
> 
> This is what has to happen when your LTN...............
> 
> 30+ ounces ea
> 
> cook over fire on all 4 sides seared! finish in oven...........
> 
> I have a add fascination with taking pics of all my meals ?


Nice lookin cow... One for me and one for you??

----------


## Zodiac82

pizza....its my daughters bday party

----------


## likelifting

Rice cake with peanut butter.

----------


## Zodiac82

two gyros with two sunny side eggs with shredded cheese

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished 5 whole eggs and 5 whites with a little salsa and cheddar cooked in, and about to put down some cream of wheat w/ cinnamon and splenda.

----------


## zaggahamma

> two gyros with two sunny side eggs with shredded cheese


so u had egg and cheese pitas not gyros right....no scrapple tucked in there, wtf?

Attachment 132966
dont be a pita

----------


## Zodiac82

> so u had egg and cheese pitas not gyros right....no scrapple tucked in there, wtf?
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132966"/>
> dont be a pita


lol no it had the meat as well....I ran out of scrapple or u kno it woulda been in there lol....u got that pic from wikipedia lol

----------


## Zodiac82

pullin a page from Zagga....good ole chicafila sammy

----------


## Dpyle

Had homemade chicken fajitas, and splitting a bottle of red wine with the wife in an impromptu in home date night since my inlaws wanted to keep the baby.

----------


## cj111

steak salad with strawberries and cilantro..washin er down with a glass of wine

----------


## kitstreasure

Steak, baked sweet potato, steamed asparagus and cheesecake for my birthday dinner!

----------


## kitstreasure

> steak salad with strawberries and cilantro..washin er down with a glass of wine


*looks at you paranoid* Are you stalking me?

----------


## >Good Luck<

A 45LB plate

----------


## Zodiac82

> Had homemade chicken fajitas, and splitting a bottle of red wine with the wife in an impromptu in home date night since my inlaws wanted to keep the baby.


sweet deal

----------


## zaggahamma

> A 45LB plate


that was funny aS SHIAT

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol no it had the meat as well....I ran out of scrapple or u kno it woulda been in there lol....u got that pic from wikipedia lol


i WIKIPITA'd it scrapple man...good call on the chickfila sammy...wheat bun right

----------


## largerthannormal

> Yummers... that looks amazing 
> 
> I'm having: 
> 6 oz chicken breast
> 2 cups spinach
> 1/4 cup brown rice 
> Balsamic vinegar & hot spice


Thanks, lol although your meal is along the lines of what i normally eat... this was def a huge cheat day!!

----------


## largerthannormal

double post my bad

----------


## largerthannormal

> Nice lookin cow... One for me and one for you??


lol i aint that way bro, stop ova!

----------


## largerthannormal

> nice new yorkers
> 
> i take pics of a lot of the din din too 
> 
> dont forget the blessings


Yes i agree, and yep for some reason i at least take a pic a day of a meal... odd??

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes i agree, and yep for some reason i at least take a pic a day of a meal... odd??


not odd around here bro

----------


## >Good Luck<

> not odd around here bro


Nobody takes a picture of a big Mac meal... But some of the food we make is worth the picture... I love food :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

2 x 6oz steak sandwiches w/ sautéed onions, fresh tomatoes and Italian dressing... I'm honestly drooling a little

----------


## jimmyinkedup

4 oat bran pretzels and a vanilla protein shake.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 cup brown rice mixed with 8oz ground turkey splashed liberally with chipolte tabasco.

----------


## zaggahamma

big breakfast(brunch) to start but gonna b dialing it down for the week...long superbowl weekend fri and sat were around 3500 cals...goal was met for end of january new weigh in valentines day 

3 eggs 3 sausage 2 toast

4oz oj

2 cups coffee 

700 cals approx

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake now 650 cals (1350 day)

dinner steelhead trout, hashbrowns, cabbage 700 cals (2050) day

----------


## Back In Black

Venison casserole

Brown basmati rice

Nice cup of tea

----------


## RaginCajun

> Venison casserole
> 
> Brown basmati rice
> 
> *Nice cup of tea*


you and your tea!

----------


## smeeto

A cup of green tea, one glass of water and another of diet coke, and four of these. Their bacon egg and cheese 'muffins,' and their as good as they look. I also drink a ton of liquids on cuts, hence the three different drinks.

----------


## zaggahamma

> A cup of green tea, one glass of water and another of diet coke, and four of these. Their bacon egg and cheese 'muffins,' and their as good as they look. I also drink a ton of liquids on cuts, hence the three different drinks.


we cant see em they must be really low calorie

----------


## >Good Luck<

> we cant see em they must be really low calorie


Click the blue word "these"


Kinda looks like an omelet cooked in a muffin tray

----------


## Soar

2 heads of romaine and 2 chicken breasts.

----------


## Dpyle

About to throw down on the stir fry and fried brown rice I just threw together.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Click the blue word "these"
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like an omelet cooked in a muffin tray


thanks i didnt see a link earlier lol

those DO look good

----------


## Soar

> 2 heads of romaine and 2 chicken breasts.


Just finished that salad.... Currently driving to Fort McMurray. Bah I hate that place!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Just finished that salad.... Currently driving to Fort McMurray. Bah I hate that place!


Fort mac?? I thought people only go there to work on the rigs?

----------


## >Good Luck<

Just ate 1/4 chicken dark with 1 cup rice, carrots and garden salad 

2cup oj

----------


## Soar

> Fort mac?? I thought people only go there to work on the rigs?


Got a call to do a heating job for the week. And no lol there's tons of jobs up here. The rigs are only a small part of the working population

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Venison casserole
> 
> Brown basmati rice
> 
> Nice cup of tea


Where do you get venison in UK?

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished bed time snack of 1c Greek yogurt, whole milk, and a little chocolate whey for flavor.

----------


## Psaletta

> Just finished bed time snack of 1c Greek yogurt, whole milk, and a little chocolate whey for flavor.


^^^ love this bit with strawberry whey!! It's almost like pudding... But not.. ?

----------


## Dpyle

> ^^^ love this bit with strawberry whey!! It's almost like pudding... But not.. ?


Normally yes, but tonight I'm a bit late to bed so I just tossed it in the blender and chugged.

----------


## sixfootseven

~10 oz chicken breast w bacon. No carb diet currently

----------


## human project

8oz beef 
4 oz chicken 
1 cup rice 
Hot sauce 
Diet coke "prob about a gallon"

----------


## Back In Black

> Where do you get venison in UK?


Supermarket or butchers. It's reared predominantly in Scotland, wild not farmed.

----------


## auswest

My mrs..

----------


## >Good Luck<

> My mrs..


Pics or it didn't happen

----------


## EverettCD

> Supermarket or butchers. It's reared predominantly in Scotland, wild not farmed.


I wish we could buy venison at the local grocery store. That sure is less time consuming than hunting lol but hunting is the fun part.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## kitstreasure

2013-02-05 07.37.50.jpg

----------


## Back In Black

Venison casserole

Brown rice

Cup of tea

Again :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

Two tilapia filets over rice. Love tilapia. Greek yogurt.

----------


## human project

> Venison casserole
> 
> Brown rice
> 
> Cup of tea
> 
> Again
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133031"/>


What's your portions look like??? That meal looks a little more reasonable to eat.... No wonder it takes me over an hr to eat meals.... I can't keep one meal on one plate..... I've been thinking about doing smaller portions and more meals but I'm so afraid to loose any more size while I'm dieting for this comp... I think ill give it a try between my march and July show.... I got the idea of five huge meals two shakes from Ronnie.... I think there's somethin to force feeding... And after you force feed its impossible to eat again in three hours. I sometimes can get a shake in sound the 2hr mark and then I can eat again at the three hour since my last meal mark. How many meals you eat a day stem??? What's your portions look like??

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs

3 strips om bacon

1 and half dry toast

1/2 cup cooked grits

6 oz oj

700 cals

gym in 2 hours

----------


## Back In Black

HP I'm a proper lightweight at the minute, slowly rectifying that. That meal was approx 600cals 50g pro, 70g carbs and 15g fat, give or take. 5 meals like that a day at the minute. 

Similar macro's for this meal of

Chicken breast with green beans and broccoli
Blueberries
Potato farls (jam to be added)
Smudge of natty PB
Cup of tea

----------


## Lunk1

4 eggs and a large venison burger!!!

----------


## smeeto

> thanks i didnt see a link earlier lol
> 
> those DO look good


trust me, they are. If you;re interested here is the recipe 

It doesn't give the macros but when i calculated it i got:
64 Cal each 
4g fat 
1g carbs 
6g protein
obviously varies a little based on what you use 

not the very best in terms of macros, but for how damn good they are they're worth it, especially if your cutting with low carbs.

----------


## Soar

4 hard boiled eggs... Workin the bowels to make the drive back to camp a living hell for my boss

----------


## bigpapabuff

Vanilla protein shake with almonds, 1/2 an orange, and a drizzle of honey,ice,water, blend.
Delcicious!

----------


## ElDude

> 4 egg western omlette/hashbrowns/toast @ the local greasy spoon. Now a trip to the throne!


ahhhhhh! God that omlette sounds good! plus the hash browns and toast! nom nom nom

----------


## ElDude

Grilled chicken salad with a whole lot of spinach, edamame, kidney beans, balsamic vinegar 8oz baked chicken breast (boneless skinless) sliced up, broccoli.

1.5 hours from now a can of tuna with just a drop of fat free mayo

----------


## zaggahamma

> trust me, they are. If you;re interested here is the recipe 
> 
> It doesn't give the macros but when i calculated it i got:
> 64 Cal each 
> 4g fat 
> 1g carbs 
> 6g protein
> obviously varies a little based on what you use 
> 
> not the very best in terms of macros, but for how damn good they are they're worth it, especially if your cutting with low carbs.


preciate!

pwo shake 650 cals

1350 running total

----------


## Soar

4 more hard boiled eggs and a roast beef sammmich

----------


## Zodiac82

eggs bacon turkey and cut potatoes....again no scrapple : (

----------


## T_Dubp

96/4 ground beef, brown rice, and pinto beans pwo

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

preworkout, having me some whole grain bagels, a couple of them too ; ]

----------


## zaggahamma

2 boiled eggs

5-6 oz oj

2 coffee

333 cals

----------


## Gaspaco

4eggs, 4eggwhites and veggies

----------


## Soar

Ten hard boiled eggs and 2 roast beef sammmmiches.... Barf. Camp life sucks

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana and a vanilla protein shake - around 45 grams of protein.

----------


## jasc

Chicken/brocc/rice with hotsauce

same meal I eat 3 times a day while at work

----------


## Lunk1

lettuce salad
9 oz of tuna
handfull of roasted almonds and cranberries
90 cal yoplait light apple turnover yogurt (dessert)

----------


## cj111

> Ten hard boiled eggs and 2 roast beef sammmmiches.... Barf. Camp life sucks


I used to pack about 16 of em a day and just eat the whites, guys in the lunch room thought I was nuts, the food was shit at the camp I was in so I feel your pain dude!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

620 cals

950 day

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of chili and two whole eggs with crackers

----------


## zaggahamma

2 deviled eggs so basically another boiled egg but with a lil mayo salt pepper

hot tea w/splenda

111 cals

1060 total

dinner at 6 gonna be 2 fried chicken thighs small serving mashed potatoes, stuffing, green steamed peas

940 cals

2000 for the day

hoping can get by with that til tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

lol love the hell outa some devil eggs

----------


## >Good Luck<

> lol love the hell outa some devil eggs


Hey maybe you can put some deviled eggs as your avi? Its about time you get one lol

----------


## Shsm

Chipotle

13in tortilla
Steak
Black beans
Double brown rice
Sour cream
Cheese
Romaine Lettuce

Heaven

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hey maybe you can put some deviled eggs as your avi? Its about time you get one lol


lol Im on my phone and dont know how to do it....I've tried

----------


## Soar

> I used to pack about 16 of em a day and just eat the whites, guys in the lunch room thought I was nuts, the food was shit at the camp I was in so I feel your pain dude!!!


Yea man it's brutal lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hey maybe you can put some deviled eggs as your avi? Its about time you get one lol





> lol Im on my phone and dont know how to do it....I've tried


ha ha got it

----------


## redz

Just had a nasty green apple No xplode drink, before that had 1/2lb of lean ground beef in a couple soft tacos and had the same for lunch.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> ha ha got it


There we go! Now the name has a face... With a mask on  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy (half bun)

1 small orange

2 coffee

450 cals

----------


## Soar

1/4cup phlegm and a few gallons of snot... Sodium intake will be high today.  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

shit chaser?

----------


## Soar

> shit chaser?


Bloody girlfriend got me sick.. Sometimes I hate women lol. Feels like the ultimate head cold, my nose is literally on constant drop mode haha

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh i figured you had a cold...feed a cold? scrapple?

----------


## Zodiac82

> yeh i figured you had a cold...feed a cold? Scrapple?


lol.

----------


## Soar

That doesn't sound appetizing at all lol


Got a dozen hard boiled eggs and a roast beef sammmmmich for the trip home

----------


## Zodiac82

u guys gotta try it im pretty sure u wont be disappointed....goin to the store today to load up one food and scrapple is the first on my mind lol

----------


## bigpapabuff

Oatmeal with liquid egg whites.

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna mixed with light mayo and ketchup

Broccoli

Home made organic rye, spelt and walnut bread

Lovely cup of tea

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake lite

400 cals

850 day

----------


## Gaspaco

200g breasts, mexico seasoned veggies.

----------


## Back In Black

> 200g breasts, mexico seasoned veggies.


Lady breasts?

----------


## cj111

cell tek with a spoon

----------


## stevelifts

Curried shrimp made with light coconut milk with jasmine rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

can of sardines crackers and mustard

----------


## redz

2 Large chicken breasts and a big chunk of brocoli.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Sole brother..sole..

----------


## likelifting

Cheddar Goldfish crackers. And no, it doesn't fit into my macros.

----------


## zaggahamma

rican chicken and yellow rice red beans plantains

6 oz pepsi

1200 cals

chickfila sammy and hot chocolate earlier for snack 500 cals

2550 for the day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Curried shrimp made with light coconut milk with jasmine rice.


that sounds really good

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade salad with a glass of oj

Attachment 133127

----------


## zaggahamma

lol wendy's cup nice lookin chef salad though yuk on the fat free dressing though

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats+milk  :Frown:  2oranges

----------


## Armykid93

Tuna melts

----------


## stevelifts

bran flakes and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

2 coffee

5 oz oj

and 6 oz sirloin on grill for breakfast

475 cals

pic is of a 16oz steak but i only ate half ...the other half cut up and awaiting a grilled/buttered bun and thin layer of mayo  :Smilie: 

Attachment 133150

----------


## redz

2 Large chicken breasts and brocoli....again lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Pro Shake- 40 grams

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol wendy's cup nice lookin chef salad though yuk on the fat free dressing though


lol I know right....I started to turn it....then I had to wait for my son to get his hand out the pic....what u dont like blue cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2 coffee
> 
> 5 oz oj
> 
> and 6 oz sirloin on grill for breakfast
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133150"/>


juuuuuicyy

----------


## Gaspaco

200g breasts, grilled veggies.

----------


## cj111

Whole box of KD and a pound of ground beef

----------


## Zodiac82

2 boiled eggs 4 panacakes 2 waffles 4 pieces of bacon honey roasted turkey 2 onion rings and 4 pieces of scrapple <== yeh baby

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol I know right....I started to turn it....then I had to wait for my son to get his hand out the pic....what u dont like blue cheese


no dont like fat free blue cheese lol

----------


## Back In Black

Lasagne

55g carbs
55g pro
18g fat

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 boiled eggs 4 panacakes 2 waffles 4 pieces of bacon honey roasted turkey 2 onion rings and 4 pieces of scrapple <== yeh baby


so glad u r in this thread..lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 650 cals

1100 running

----------


## Gaspaco

200g breasts, 200g rice, salad

----------


## dannypefc1878

2 x 150g seared tuna steaks, 200g brown rice, fine cubed tomatoes and spring onions with green chilli, coriander, fresh mint, lemon and lime juice

----------


## cj111

Perogies, sautéed with onions and mushrooms and cheddar sausage. Smothered in cheese and baked, and sour cream to boot

----------


## >Good Luck<

Just had fried turkey, rice with almonds pine nuts chicken and pork, potato, salad, & gravy baby!!! I can hardly walk

----------


## MickeyKnox

Pizza.

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage cheese and strawberry whey isolate 'milk' shake

Home made organic rye, spelt and walnut bread.

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken breast dipped in egg then coated in oats (with sage,pepper,garlic powder and chilli) fried in 1 calorie olive oil spray. Followed by blue berry oat pancakes. (yummy)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cottage cheese and strawberry whey isolate 'milk' shake
> 
> Home made organic rye, spelt and walnut bread.


that bread looks real nice

----------


## 951thompson

> that bread looks real nice


Does don't it, i may have to try my hand at making some.

----------


## Back In Black

> that bread looks real nice


It's sooooo good, I can't stop making and eating it.

----------


## Back In Black

> Does don't it, i may have to try my hand at making some.


I'll post up the recipe in the relevant section :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

2 chicken breasts with the leftover fried rice from the hibachi restaurant last night.

----------


## 951thompson

> I'll post up the recipe in the relevant section


Nice one mate, that would be brilliant  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Does don't it, i may have to try my hand at making some.


yeh i have a bread maker and have maken a couple nice loaves...one wheat and one cinnamon raisin...turned out good

----------


## redz

I was out for a bit so I treated myself to a delicious peanut butter and choclate protein bar (garbage sugar I know!).

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Chicken Salad with green and red peppers, onion, tomato, avocado, light ranch, cayenne and regular pepper. 1 cup Cott Cheese and water.

----------


## 951thompson

Salad, 200g of cod fish with spices, followed by a muesli pancake (pancake made using muesli)

----------


## zaggahamma

n.y. strip (got full ate approx 4 oz)

4oz oj

2 coffee

approx 444 cals

gonna watch the carbs for 11 days see if i can hit 239 by then

Attachment 133258

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

650

1100 running

----------


## Gaspaco

Breasts and veggies

----------


## T_Dubp

ham and eggs and oatmeal to follow shortly

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished a 6oz round steak with some romain hearts, and about to dive in to 6 oz chicken breast and 1.5 cups barley before I hit the gym.

----------


## bdos

Running extremely late for work a coffee and 3 rice crackers  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

can of sardines in mustard liverwurst and crackers

----------


## MuscleInk

> can of sardines in mustard liverwurst and crackers


I just barfed in my mouth a little.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I just barfed in my mouth a little.


^^^^ was it the liverworts ?

----------


## Zodiac82

> I just barfed in my mouth a little.


lmao

----------


## MuscleInk

> ^^^^ was it the liverworts ?


Pretty much all of it. Lol
Thankfully the 16oz beef tenderloin that's melting in my mouth hide the yack taste.

----------


## Soar

6 hard boiled eggs and some beano...

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^ was it the liverworts ?


pretty much pig liver veal and other meats....I think its a German sausage

Attachment 133294



Attachment 133295

----------


## Zodiac82

> pretty much pig liver veal and other meats....I think its a German sausage
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133294"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133295"/>


wups misread ur post Goodluck

----------


## >Good Luck<

> wups misread ur post Goodluck


Lol I cant spell.

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy minus bun for snack 250 cals

rican style chicken thigh no skin breaded with rican black beans and a lil rice mashed taters and a lil orange chicken 800 cals

2400 for the day

few more carbs than i intended i'll try harder the rest of the week

----------


## >Good Luck<

I've not been able to eat, but I'm starving. Fvckin gawd damn stomach flu!!! Better be gone by tomorrow :Frown:

----------


## Soar

> I've not been able to eat, but I'm starving. Fvckin gawd damn stomach flu!!! Better be gone by tomorrow


I feel your pain... Hoping its gone tomorrow.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I feel your pain... Hoping its gone tomorrow.


Thanks brother

----------


## RaginCajun

fat free cottage cheese with protein powder mixed in

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

half a chickfila egg n chicken burrito

250 cals

sirloin steak 4 oz

6oz oj

350 cals

600 running

----------


## marcus300

tin of tuna, low fat mayo and 3 boiled eggs mixed together oh and a bit of pepper

----------


## Soar

> tin of tuna, low fat mayo and 3 boiled eggs mixed together oh and a bit of pepper


Sounds amazing! Mid morning snack here we come!

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken livers with mushroom (taste abit yuk, but think of the benefits I tell myself)

----------


## redz

Downed 2 greek yogurts and now 2 more chicken breasts. Probably not enough carbs in there.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 eggs over easy 3 pieces of bacon shredded Buffalo chicken 5 slices of fried apple couple slices of cantaloupe banana and strawberries a 5 pieces of scrapple
and a cup of apple juice
Attachment 133330

----------


## Gaspaco

Beasts&veggies

----------


## EverettCD

> Beasts&veggies


How do you prepare beasts ? Are they hard to catch & kill ?

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## zaggahamma

cancer that scrapple looked questionable but the whole plate in all looked manly

----------


## Gaspaco

a LOT of NIGIRI  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

> How do you prepare beasts ? Are they hard to catch & kill ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China


 :Big Grin:  its not easy, but if you'll finally kill them you are g2g for a year!

----------


## EverettCD

> its not easy, but if you'll finally kill them you are g2g for a year!


Sounds like I should go on a beast hunting trip & make room in the deep freezer lol. 

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## Zodiac82

> cancer that scrapple looked questionable but the whole plate in all looked manly


haha thanks....lookn at the pic it does look burnt and cripsy(bad angle) but it was very meaty....im still waitn for the day u post it lol

----------


## bigpapabuff

Chicken, broccoli and brown rice stir fry.

----------


## redz

Just ate a pound of lean ground beef in 5 soft tacos, too much sodium but delicious.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Strip loin, Basmati rice, Ripe tomato.........and a Kit-Kat for dessert.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs 2 and 1/2 thin sausage patties (1/2 to my black retriever)

no toast

4 oz oj

1 and 1/2 lowfat homemade lattes with splenda

pre work out 

633 calories

ended yesterday at 1700 cals and low carbs no gym

Attachment 133361

Attachment 133362

----------


## Frontrow12

Chicken, green veg, almonds....no kit kat  :Frown:

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef (cooked)

----------


## Back In Black

Pancakes with maple syrup :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Buckwheat waffle and vanilla protein shake. 40gr.

----------


## zaggahamma

choc/pb pwo shake 666 cals

1300 running

----------


## Blitz777

16 oz. 99/1 ground turkey breast flavored with taco seasoning, garlic powder, onion powder, and hot sauce along with 2 cups chopped raw kale and oil free garlic tahini dressing.

----------


## zaggahamma

5/6 chickfila sammy..prolly half bun (shared with dog again)

333 cals

1633 running

----------


## Frontrow12

Rump Steak - best meal of the day!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Rump Steak - best meal of the day!


Why do they call it rump steak and not ass?

----------


## Zodiac82

4 pancakes and 4 waffles alternating stack with syrup and strawberries....bet u cant guess what wonderful food I had stuffed between the stacks....starts with a S.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

lmao scrappy doo

spaghetti and meat sauce 

small choc shake

1000 cals maybe 1050

so 2666 running

----------


## >Good Luck<

200g chicken boob
1.5 cups rice
1.5 whole wheat pita
Water--- Soooooo much water!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> lmao scrappy doo
> 
> spaghetti and meat sauce
> 
> small choc shake
> 
> 1000 cals maybe 1050
> 
> so 2666 running


we have a winner!!!!
and hate to have a duplicate post but....spaghetti and meatballs with toast lol

----------


## zaggahamma

other than that denny's sounding pancake/waffle/scrapple sammy u had we r very similar.....lol

i swear though it is working...averaging 2lbs a month weight loss for the last 4 months 250 down to 242

----------


## m_donnelly

2 scoops of Chocolate Muscle Milk and creatine mixed with vanilla soy milk.

----------


## zaggahamma

needed a lil snack

3/4 cup rican rice n chicken

2999 for the day

should sleep well

----------


## Blitz777

Peanut butter protein smoothie. Two scoops Elite XT Banana nut protein powder, three tablespoons pb2 peanut butter powder, one cup unsweetened flax milk, 12 ice cubes. Blend 'til thick! Yeahhhhh buddy.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Pringles..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Blitz,

If that's you in your Avy, youre doing it RIGHT....im jealous.

----------


## likelifting

Mix of broccoli and cauliflower with bacon bits and a lil butter melted in the microwave. Didn't have a lot other than that today besides Rum n Diet Cokes.

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats + milk & banana

----------


## Blitz777

> Blitz,
> 
> If that's you in your Avy, youre doing it RIGHT....im jealous.


Yes, that's me in my avy. Thanks for the props!

Looking right yourself. It's like a mutual admiration society in here...

----------


## Zodiac82

> other than that denny's sounding pancake/waffle/scrapple sammy u had we r very similar.....lol
> 
> i swear though it is working...averaging 2lbs a month weight loss for the last 4 months 250 down to 242


lol very true my man....kudos on the weight loss as well.... havent been able to get to the gym in the past couple if weeks so im enjoying a little bit more before I tune it up

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol very true my man....kudos on the weight loss as well.... havent been able to get to the gym in the past couple if weeks so im enjoying a little bit more before I tune it up


but your fasting today??????

chick fila breast

1 biscuit/gravy

strawberries

4oz OJ

2 coffee

666

1/2 pulled pork sammy 4 french fries all with sonny's sweet bbq sauce

2oz coke

444

1111 running

----------


## RaginCajun

just had a stuffed bbq beef spud and green beans

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake

----------


## >Good Luck<

My words...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My words...


How are they?

----------


## Dpyle

Tacos with fat free Greek yogurt to substitute sour cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

corned beef

3/4 cup cabbage

1/2 cup augrautin taters

1/2 cup green beens

666

1777 running

----------


## kelkel

Tilapia filets and rice. Love it.

----------


## Dpyle

> Tilapia filets and rice. Love it.


Had that night before last

----------


## >Good Luck<

> How are they?


Heavy on the fat, shy on the protein...so I just ate a steak and baked potato to make up

----------


## Blitz777

> Tacos with fat free Greek yogurt to substitute sour cream.


That's a favorite of mine. Usually make them up as lettuce wraps

----------


## MickeyKnox

> My words...


I did that once. What are the macros for yours?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I did that once. What are the macros for yours?


LOL I'd say 600cals 0pro 0carb 66.66g fat

----------


## Lunk1

Just had a HUGE ribeye steak after a nice lettuce salad! This piece of meat looked like something off of the fukn Flinstones!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Just had a HUGE ribeye steak after a nice lettuce salad! This piece of meat looked like something off of the fukn Flinstones!


Haha a Brontosaurus Burger..lol

----------


## redz

Just snacking on a few baby carrots, was thinking of getting a whole bunch of junk food and sulking at the fact I`m home alone on Vday but I thought better of it.

----------


## Zodiac82

> but your fasting today??????
> 
> chick fila breast
> 
> 1 biscuit/gravy
> 
> strawberries
> 
> 4oz OJ
> ...


actually I did fast....howd u kno

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chickn sandwhich

----------


## Bmwgirl11

Baked lemon pepper asparagus and zucchini, baked garlic turkey breast fillet, green tea YUMS!!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Chinese food..yum! (and a coca cola with a pile of empty calories..lol)

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Baked lemon pepper asparagus and zucchini, baked garlic turkey breast fillet, green tea YUMS!!!!


Wow, that sounds awesome!

----------


## Bmwgirl11

> Wow, that sounds awesome!


It's so yummy. Lol best part is thirty five min including prep time to cook great way to end a day

----------


## MickeyKnox

> It's so yummy. Lol best part is thirty five min including prep time to cook great way to end a day


And an even better way to end that day would be to share that with a swell guy like myself - badda boom! (couldn't resist..lol)

----------


## Rwy

Just had a tablespoon of almond butter to hit my fat macros for the day

done eating for the day. Day 1 of my cut went pretty well. I am shot from morning cardio though.

----------


## Rwy

> Just snacking on a few baby carrots, was thinking of getting a whole bunch of junk food and sulking at the fact I`m home alone on Vday but I thought better of it.


I used to be big on the junk at 7-11. Like the hostess and all that shit but I decided if I am going to cheat its going ot be with a proper desert form th ebakery

----------


## zaggahamma

> actually I did fast....howd u kno


no scrapple talk or pics

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of frosted mini wheats 444

2222 for the day

----------


## human project

[QUOTE="zaggahamma"]lmao scrappy doo

spaghetti and meat sauce

small choc shake

1000 cals maybe 1050

so 2666 running[/QUOTE

Other then when strict dieting of coarse I've started every dinner with a huge bowl of pasta.... Usually red sauce.... I loooooovvvvveeeee pasta and miss it more then anything right now

----------


## Soar

A Budweiser... Because FU Valentins day

----------


## zaggahamma

2, 2, 2

eggs, sausage patty, coffee

4oz oj

500 cals

----------


## redz

Handful of unsalted almonds, Yum!

----------


## Zodiac82

two whole eggs oven roasted turkyley and and protein shake

----------


## >Good Luck<

150g chicken breast with garlic cream sauce and chives, 1.5 cup rice and a delux pizza slice ... there was not enough chicken.

Can of pepsi to drink cuz my water froze :Frown:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

An apple and a protein shake. 40 gram vanilla.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

650

1150 running

----------


## zaggahamma

approx cup of campbell's bean and bacon soup

183 cals

1333 running

----------


## redz

Just ate a big chunk of peperoni yum. Definitely not the best choice but ive been painting and fixing up the house today.

----------


## zaggahamma

bean and bacon and pwo shake making for the most wonderful air freshner

----------


## Gaspaco

400g cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #3

1375 cals for the day

----------


## Soar

8oz sirloin and some Cesar salad

----------


## Shsm

Chipotle

13 inch burrito
2 servings brown rice
Romaine lettuce
Steak
Black beans
Sour cream
Cheese

----------


## >Good Luck<

Chouriço w/ Papo seco

----------


## MickeyKnox

Left over Chinese...mmmm

----------


## redz

Just had about 375g of lean ground beef in 4 soft tacos, couldnt quite get the whole pound down this time around lol. I guess Ill have the last one after hockey tonight.

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy half the bun

----------


## Bmwgirl11

Small roasted Cornish hen, roasted green peppers, red peppers, onions, .5 oz steamed garlic broccoli, .5 cup of brown rice.... Gal of water

----------


## songdog

> 150g chicken breast with garlic cream sauce and chives, 1.5 cup rice and a delux pizza slice ... there was not enough chicken.
> 
> Can of pepsi to drink cuz my water froze


Where do you put a cup and a half of rice?Sh1t thats 2 much rice for me.

----------


## likelifting

Just had a Old Timer Burger from Chili's. First real cheat 'meal' I've had in quite a while. So friggin good. I do cheat with ice cream from time to time, but not a meal.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Where do you put a cup and a half of rice?Sh1t thats 2 much rice for me.


The only time I can eat that much rice is lunch time at work. I get so darn hungry that I just Hoover it down and barely breath until it's gone. The guys at work make jokes and say I'm like that asian kid who eats 100 hot dogs in 15 minutes or whatever it is lol. Mind you this is an estimate because I measured the rice after cooked and is always 3 cups from this place.

----------


## likelifting

^ Truth is, for me anyway, about a half hour later I'm content no matter if I eat a cup of rice or a steak. It all feels the same an hour later or so.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> ^ Truth is, for me anyway, about a half hour later I'm content no matter if I eat a cup of rice or a steak. It all feels the same an hour later or so.


Yes, it feels hungry again lol

----------


## likelifting

lol...no kidding.

----------


## zaggahamma

1oz corned beef

pbj sammy yum

cup of rican rice/beans/lil chicken yum

2500 day

----------


## >Good Luck<

1cup milk in Protein shake w/ 1/2 cup oats & 2 tbsp pb!! Yummmmmm first shake in weeks

----------


## zaggahamma

good idea

gonna make a hot bowl of oats for bedtime snack apple cinaminanamon and splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

4 porkchops 2 pieces of corn on the cob salad and protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> chickfila sammy half the bun


hey zagga do u have stock in chicfila.... lol

----------


## zaggahamma

wifey works there  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> wifey works there


lol my other thought was that u worked there....chicken sanswhiches galore....gotta love it lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol my other thought was that u worked there....chicken sanswhiches galore....gotta love it lol


lol

yup

always my go to snack

eat more chiken

----------


## cj111

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/prot...y-recipes.html
Eating leftovers from last night, and if anyone likes to cook, these chocolate balls are probably the best thing I've ever put in my mouth, no pun intended

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats + milk & banana

----------


## MuscleInk

Grilled rib eye, Kobe beef, ahi tuna, salmon, octopus.

----------


## human project

Walking around Walmart eating a met rx protein bar, drinking on a gallon of water, and eating black berries out of a container... Would be eating some Greek yogurt..... But.... I just dropped it all over the floor..... And it was literally the last container of the kind I like!!!!

----------


## Java Man

What am I eating RIGHT NOW?

I'm picking at the meat left on the carcass of one of those grocery store rotisserie chickens with a protein shake that o've been nursing for a few hours. I like to constantly be eating SOMETHING, no matter when it is. Sometimes i much dry spaghetti but that wans't your question.

----------


## human project

> good idea
> 
> gonna make a hot bowl of oats for bedtime snack apple cinaminanamon and splenda


I love oats :Frown:  to bad they make me blow up with water retention.... You ever notice this?? Or anyone else for that matter

----------


## zaggahamma

> I love oats to bad they make me blow up with water retention.... You ever notice this?? Or anyone else for that matter


i hadnt noticed...i thought i felt that way with eating grapes once...i'm fat either way and i have been eating cream o wheat more for my closest to healthy carb moreso than oatmeal this last year but that post above made me choose oats last night but i've always loved them and never understood the gripe about having to wash em down

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef

----------


## Shsm

1 cup Dreyer's Slow Churned Coffee icecream

200 calories
7g fat
30g carbs
4g protein

So damn good

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

5oz OJ

chickfila breast

biscuit/gravy

fresh strawberries

600

----------


## zaggahamma

sad about the yogurt btw  :Frown:

----------


## Dpyle

Just had 3 whole eggs, 5 whites, and a 7oz round steak.

----------


## krugerr

It's my birthday! So lots of shit!

----------


## Gaspaco

> It's my birthday! So lots of shit!


Happy bday!

I made hamburgers  :Smilie:

----------


## likelifting

Happy Birthday Kruegerr!

----------


## Back In Black

> It's my birthday! So lots of shit!


There's not a bag of mini eggs big enough for my liking matey. Happy Birthday buddy!

----------


## Back In Black

Baked eggs followed by chilli. Maybe followed by some chocolate. Definitely followed with a nice cup of tea.

----------


## energizer bunny

> It's my birthday! So lots of shit!


nice!!!!!

ive got a few treats stashed for my next cheat day!......got a pack of creme egg splats waiting!

----------


## krugerr

> There's not a bag of mini eggs big enough for my liking matey. Happy Birthday buddy!


Agreed. I love them things!
Thanks for the wishes, SteM, why is your username showing as Back in Black?!

----------


## Back In Black

> Agreed. I love them things!
> Thanks for the wishes, SteM, why is your username showing as Back in Black?!


That would be my new name sir. Sometimes we have to move in mysterious ways :Wink:

----------


## Soar

> It's my birthday! So lots of shit!


Happy Barfday!!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Happy Barfday!!


x2........happy birthday!...........are you doing anything for it?

----------


## cj111

I wish it was p*ssy...but I just have an apple and a piece of cheese  :Frown:

----------


## Aziz

> I wish it was p*ssy...but I just have an apple and a piece of cheese


Lmfao this

----------


## Zodiac82

at Outback....so bloomin onion and a filet focaccia with au jus

----------


## redz

2 big ass chicken breasts with a big pile of brocoli. Have another 4 chicken breasts ready for tomorrow.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Pizza..

----------


## krugerr

> That would be my new name sir. Sometimes we have to move in mysterious ways


I don't understand, where has my SteM gone?!





> x2........happy birthday!...........are you doing anything for it?


Yes, I've just gotten home from the nightclub I work at. I'm smashed! More JD&coke than I've seen in a long time!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I don't understand, where has my SteM gone?!
> 
> Yes, I've just gotten home from the nightclub I work at. I'm smashed! More JD&coke than I've seen in a long time!


JD and coke is pretty good, but JD and GINGER ALE is better!

----------


## Back In Black

Mushroom omelette

Casein shake

2 Rolo's

Nice cup of tea

----------


## >Good Luck<

3 medium-boiled LARGE eggs

10 slices bacon

2 slices toast w/ mayo

500mL 1% milk

I want potatoes or something with this... Too late!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Mushroom omelette
> 
> Casein shake
> 
> 2 Rolo's
> 
> Nice cup of tea


Rolo's as in the chocolate caramel pieces of heaven??

----------


## Back In Black

> Rolo's as in the chocolate caramel pieces of heaven??


Ohhhhhhhh yes :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ohhhhhhhh yes


ha....u actually had the will-power to stop at two? That whole bag woulda been gone....maybe even thrown a few in that protein shake lol

----------


## Soar

2cups oats and 500ml 2% milk

----------


## >Good Luck<

> ha....u actually had the will-power to stop at two? That whole bag woulda been gone....maybe even thrown a few in that protein shake lol


He's the anti-sugar president of the world... I'm surprised he ate ANY! LoL

----------


## Zodiac82

> He's the anti-sugar president of the world... I'm surprised he ate ANY! LoL


lol I was surprise to see it in his post too

----------


## >Good Luck<

> lol I was surprise to see it in his post too


Yeah I was assuming "rolo's" was some muscle building super-food from the UK underground... Turns out Stem is dead and has been inhabited by this new "back in black" person

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, it was the last 2 in the pack. I have such a sweet tooth, cutting is a nightmare for me. My Mrs is sat next to me right now and has just had a whole but choc bar and is now on a Bounty. B1tch ha ha

----------


## Shsm



----------


## londog

Tuna with hot sauce yum

----------


## cj111

why shsm....why :[

----------


## Zodiac82

> 


Shsm....is that last one a Juicy Lucy

----------


## Zodiac82

5 pieces of scrapple 4 waffles 3 eggs over easy 5 pieces of bacon and a glass of oj

----------


## Shsm

> why shsm....why :[


IIFYM lol




> is that last one a Juicy Lucy


I don't know, but shit doesn't all of that look like Heaven?

----------


## zaggahamma

2 egg , turkey ham, swiss wrapped in tortilla then panini'd or foreman'd rather.....yum

2 coffee

3 oz OJ

555 cals

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup

Brussel sprouts

Home made rye & honey bread toasted 

Cup of tea

----------


## bstacked

Cottage cheese

----------


## mmnjtwa

4oz low sodium turkey with mayo on wheat bread, washed down with a V8.

----------


## krugerr

Breakfast! 300g of cottage cheese and 1 can of tuna. Yummy!

----------


## Back In Black

> Breakfast! 300g of cottage cheese and 1 can of tuna. Yummy!


Revolting :Frown: 

Venison casserole with new potatoes

2 caramel rice cakes

Nice cup of tea

----------


## Henryhill470

Egg whites

----------


## krugerr

> Revolting
> 
> Venison casserole with new potatoes
> 
> 2 caramel rice cakes
> 
> Nice cup of tea


It's quite yummy, I have a pint of water with it to help wash it down. SteM you would be so proud of my new diet!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Nature Valley Protein Granola Bar and a protein shake (40g).

----------


## Synergy1

Smoked a 3lb beef tenderloin and about 10 chicken tenderloins for the week. Apple and cherry wood chip combo!

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup

Red bell pepper

Potato farls

Caramel rice cakes

Cup of tea

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup
> 
> Red bell pepper
> 
> Potato farls
> 
> Caramel rice cakes
> 
> Cup of tea


I had to google what the heck a potato farl was ....

----------


## gbrice75

> Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup


Tuna and ketchup!? That sounds absolutely fcking disgusting!!!

----------


## krugerr

Tuna mayo and chilli powder is great. 

Lots of chilli powder will clear you right out. First thing in the morning gets the nose clear, and the bowels!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Tuna mayo and chilli powder is great. 
> 
> Lots of chilli powder will clear you right out. First thing in the morning gets the nose clear, and the bowels!


Tuna with chiplote mayo ..mmmmmm

----------


## Back In Black

> Tuna and ketchup!? That sounds absolutely fcking disgusting!!!


Ha ha, try it. Half of each. I like it, plus it beats tuna straight from the can or mixing it with cottage cheese.

----------


## Back In Black

> I had to google what the heck a potato farl was ....


Good for bulking mate, carb dense. And amazing toasted with a little raspberry jam on them.

----------


## Back In Black

> Tuna mayo and chilli powder is great.
> 
> Lots of chilli powder will clear you right out. First thing in the morning gets the nose clear, and the bowels!


I have no issue with either passageway :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> I have no issue with either passageway


Neither do I anymore!  :Wink:

----------


## human project

Still drinking my morning blender full of random shit.... Today's random shit... 1 cup egg whites, I scoop whey, 1 cup frozen blueberries, 1 cup frozen strawberries, 2/3 cup grits, beers, cabage, a ratash, two carrots, kale, half cup fat free yogurt, 4 tbl spoons peanut butter

----------


## human project

> Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup
> 
> Brussel sprouts
> 
> Home made rye & honey bread toasted
> 
> Cup of tea


I swear with what everyone eats over there I would starve to death... Thank god I'm here in the states where I can get my grits!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

8oz 95/5 lean ground beef w/ spices. 1/2 cup tomato sauce. 2oz (dry) whole grain pasta. 2tbsp parmesan/romano cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Still drinking my morning blender full of random shit.... Today's random shit... 1 cup egg whites, I scoop whey, 1 cup frozen blueberries, 1 cup frozen strawberries, 2/3 cup grits, beers, cabage, a ratash, two carrots, kale, half cup fat free yogurt, 4 tbl spoons peanut butter


beers or beets?

----------


## Zodiac82

> beers or beets?


haha I saw that and was like....uhhhhhhh beer???? I didnt even think of a typo

----------


## zaggahamma

> haha I saw that and was like....uhhhhhhh beer???? I didnt even think of a typo


lol yeh imagine you wouldnt...especially a veggie...lmao

what up cancer...how many waffles today?

fixin to bake up some thick bacon 

2 strips

2 eggs

1 toast

oj

coffee

bananna

575 cals

31 degrees in orlando overnight...already 60 now and that shiat all gone thankfully

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol yeh imagine you wouldnt...especially a veggie...lmao
> 
> what up cancer...how many waffles today?
> 
> fixin to bake up some thick bacon
> 
> 2 strips
> 
> 2 eggs
> ...


haha none today unless the lady fixes breakfast for dinner....i TRY to be a lil more disciplined during the week

----------


## jimmyinkedup

chicken with broccoli and brown rice stir fry. Its delicious btw the little lady outdid herself.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken

Sugar snap peas

Large bowl of Shreddies

Natty PB

----------


## human project

> beers or beets?


Lol beets..... Funny thing is I had a discussion with by far the most knowledgeable person I personally know with regards to bodybuilding and he swears by drinking a beer with meals containing a lb or more of red meat... He swears it helps with absorbson and since alcohol sugar can only be used for immediate energy and cannot be stored its really not all that bad... That being said the person who I would say is second on overall bodybuilding knowledge says that's stupid.... He says that one beer will keep your body from having the ability to use fat for energy for up to 6 hrs..... Now I don't know if either of these statements are fact but I do know that I look wayyyy bwtter with three beers in me...... But so do chicks over 135....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lol beets..... Funny thing is I had a discussion with by far the most knowledgeable person I personally know with regards to bodybuilding and he swears by drinking a beer with meals containing a lb or more of red meat... He swears it helps with absorbson and since alcohol sugar can only be used for immediate energy and cannot be stored its really not all that bad... That being said the person who I would say is second on overall bodybuilding knowledge says that's stupid.... He says that one beer will keep your body from having the ability to use fat for energy for up to 6 hrs..... Now I don't know if either of these statements are fact but I do know that I look wayyyy bwtter with three beers in me...... But so do chicks over 135....


I heard that last statement. Lol.

----------


## gbrice75

3 whole eggs, tbsp mayo, tsp mustard, salt, pepper, onions, celery (egg salad)

1.5 cups liquid egg whites

1/2 cup oats

1 cup vanilla coconut unsweetened almond milk

----------


## human project

> lol yeh imagine you wouldnt...especially a veggie...lmao
> 
> what up cancer...how many waffles today?
> 
> fixin to bake up some thick bacon
> 
> 2 strips
> 
> 2 eggs
> ...


I literally just moved from Orlando.... I can't believe how many ppl on here are from there... I tried out personal training down there for the first time.... It didnt last long... I can't help ppl who don't have a certain amount of drive in them.... When you get somwonw to cut there bodyfat in half in 6wks and then they disappear for 3-4 and come back fatter then they started; then come back to me and ask me to fix them I really just want to strangle them... I really think I would make a really good trainer if I could find legit ppl who really want to be the best there genetics could be but everyone has stupid excuses,,, work, school, kids,.,,,,, stupid bs... So many ppl want to spend a portion of every day doing something for there body and still look like shit.... Why not just do shit correctly and actually get somethin out of it... You woildent believe some of the transformations I've had ppl get that I just met and I knew they had potential so I asked them to train with me... Now if I could just get one of those ppl to pay me

----------


## human project

> Chicken
> 
> Sugar snap peas
> 
> Large bowl of Shreddies
> 
> Natty PB


Ok now this one I could see eating

----------


## human project

> Chicken
> 
> Sugar snap peas
> 
> Large bowl of Shreddies
> 
> Natty PB


Wait.... Chicken....?????? I don't eat birds!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> Wait.... Chicken....?????? I don't eat birds!!!!!


You don't eat chicken? Really? Or duck? Pheasant? Wood pigeon?

Or oats?

Venison for dinner, you eat that, right?

----------


## human project

> I heard that last statement. Lol.


Girly I have a feeling your gonna vote for Dan and I'm gonna have to pose in a bikini with my shit tucked.... I don't know if we can be friends anyway :Wink:

----------


## human project

> You don't eat chicken? Really? Or duck? Pheasant? Wood pigeon?
> 
> Or oats?
> 
> Venison for dinner, you eat that, right?


I've literally never eaten a duck in my life.... And I hate chicken.... Really I hate anything that isn't red... Bison or beef really... I eat at least 3 sometimes 3.5lbs of beef or bison a day and about .5-1lb of tilipia.... That's about It and really I woildent even eat the tilipia bc I really don't like it but I really can't take in more then 3.5lbs of red and 300-350g of protein is no where near enough for my metabolism... I almost wish I could take something in the off season to slow it down.. I force feed every meal

----------


## Back In Black

Duck is red, you can eat it rare. Goose is amazing too but can be quite fatty and really not a standard BB food. There's nothing to dislike about chicken, kinda tastes like chicken!

----------


## Blitz777

Psyllium husk...

----------


## zaggahamma

> I literally just moved from Orlando.... I can't believe how many ppl on here are from there... I tried out personal training down there for the first time.... It didnt last long... I can't help ppl who don't have a certain amount of drive in them.... When you get somwonw to cut there bodyfat in half in 6wks and then they disappear for 3-4 and come back fatter then they started; then come back to me and ask me to fix them I really just want to strangle them... I really think I would make a really good trainer if I could find legit ppl who really want to be the best there genetics could be but everyone has stupid excuses,,, work, school, kids,.,,,,, stupid bs... So many ppl want to spend a portion of every day doing something for there body and still look like shit.... Why not just do shit correctly and actually get somethin out of it... You woildent believe some of the transformations I've had ppl get that I just met and I knew they had potential so I asked them to train with me... Now if I could just get one of those ppl to pay me


i hear ya
then u see those that sit from machine to machine for 15 minutes each machine ..do a set then rest for 5 min but get there THREE SETS IN! lmao

i like the facebook funny post/pic that says.."oh no i forgot to post on facebook that i went to the gym, now i just wasted a workout"

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

625

1200 running

----------


## cj111

500ml milk
200g quinoa
60g cheese
can of sockeye
2 tbsp. p butter
garden salad with cilantro and mushrooms

----------


## baseline_9

225g flank steak
200g mushrooms
150g broccoli
70g rice
2 eggs

With hot sauce and soy sauce.... Tastes great

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 133641

orange chicken

w/stir fry snow peas/onions/peppers

1/4 cup white rice3

spicy kidney beans

ate about 1/4 of the plate....looked good but rice mushy chicken not hot through...beans fvcking shitty.....

disgruntled chef i think

gonna open my valentines 8lb hickory smoked sliced brisket later and make a sammy  :Smilie: 

250cals  :Frown: 

1450 running

----------


## MickeyKnox

Wendy's Canadian Classic - with Poutine.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

Post WO shake with 1 1/2 c whole milk, 2c ground oats, 1c fat free Greek yogurt, 1 scoop whey. 

Oh yeah and washing it down with 2 chicken breast with melted cheddar

And if the wife comes through, I should have some chicken strips and a baked potato here in about an hour.

----------


## Henryhill470

Enough Said

----------


## >Good Luck<

8oz top sirloin
2 Atlantic lobster tails
1 large baked potato 
Mixed veggies
Cesar salad
1/2 large fresh roll

20oz pepsi

----------


## zaggahamma

> Enough Said


steak looks great...whats the mold? sweet tater?

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 133654

hickory smoked beef brisket on grilled sesame seed bun with light smear of mayo  :Smilie: 

650 cals

2100 day

----------


## Zodiac82

oven baked chicken in southwest caribbean breadcrumb crust....2 pieces of flounder 1 piece of talapia a small salad and a protein shake with a 1/2 banana in it

----------


## zaggahamma

ended the days feedings with a bowl of frosted mini wheats

455

2555 for the day

----------


## human project

> Duck is red, you can eat it rare. Goose is amazing too but can be quite fatty and really not a standard BB food. There's nothing to dislike about chicken, kinda tastes like chicken!


I'm literally eating my f'ing words right now... Ok so I only brought one meal with me this morning bc I was some how out of meat; so my girlfriend brought me a chicken Cesar salad. I was laughing to myself about it all day bc it seems every time I say something on this blog I frekin eat my words.... Well it gets even better.... I get home and guess what I get.... I was so pissed I ate a half a jar of peanut butter and two apples instead. Not I'm having terrible regret for what I just did.... I'm like for weeks out right now.... Uhhhhh!!!!! Chicken you got me again.... Damn birds

----------


## human project

> Enough Said


Nice!!

----------


## human project

> 8oz top sirloin
> 2 Atlantic lobster tails
> 1 large baked potato
> Mixed veggies
> Cesar salad
> 1/2 large fresh roll
> 
> 20oz pepsi


Really nice!!!

----------


## likelifting

A beer and some wasabe flavored almonds. Wasabe(sp?) the Japanese stuff for sushi. Hot. Good. Spicy. Weird on Almonds but still good, especially with beer.

----------


## zaggahamma

cream of wheat

2 coffee

400 cals

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana and a protein shake. 40gram vanilla.

----------


## Zodiac82

oven roasten chicken sandwhich on nut bread with a slice of cheese and a can of sardines in mustard

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 650

1050 running

----------


## 951thompson

300g of jerk chicken breast with 100g broccoli.

----------


## 951thompson

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133654"/>
> 
> hickory smoked beef brisket on grilled sesame seed bun with light smear of mayo 
> 
> 650 cals
> 
> 2100 day


That looks well tasty!

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken casadias

----------


## zaggahamma

> That looks well tasty!


it was pretty damn good...the brisket is very smokey

----------


## 951thompson

> it was pretty damn good...the brisket is very smokey


I love brisket, it's one of my fave cuts of meat. Love the texture, really stringy strands that just fall apart. Nice work bud!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I love brisket, it's one of my fave cuts of meat. Love the texture, really stringy strands that just fall apart. Nice work bud!


thank you...thank u very much....lol

----------


## zaggahamma

homemade on grill bacon cheeseburger on toasted seasame seed bun (slight swipe of mayo/ketchup)

2 oz pepsi

666cals

1717 running

----------


## >Good Luck<

150g pork tenderloin
300g mashed potato
Peas and carrots 
Water

----------


## T_Dubp

In my bowl: 99/1 ground turkey, brown rice, 1 egg scrambled

----------


## zaggahamma

smaller brisket sammy 

505 cals

2222 day

----------


## Blitz777

Meatloaf made with 96/4 ground beef and baked Brussels sprouts.

----------


## Back In Black

10g BCAA'S

----------


## Frontrow12

^^ what Stem said

----------


## Back In Black

Mushroom omelette

Casein shake

Hot cross buns

----------


## milky01623

> Mushroom omelette
> 
> Casein shake
> 
> Hot cross buns


On a cut????
Hot x buns u should b ashamed

----------


## Back In Black

> On a cut????
> Hot x buns u should b ashamed


Meh, priming really, not really cutting but losing fat. Anyway, they fit my macro's. so there :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast

Green beans

Rice cakes

Potato farls

Cup of tea

----------


## gbrice75

8oz grilled chicken tenderloin w/ homemade honey mustard sauce

1 cup (cooked) spanish style rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 133803

2 and 1/2 eggs

2 strips bacon

2 toast

.5 tbsp natty pb yum

4 oz oj

1 & .5 coffee

666 cals

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade turkey and ham sandwhich on nut bread with mustard cheese and picante sauce....1 whole egg

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana and a chocolate protein shake. 40grams of protein

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup

Cauliflower

Natty PB

----------


## MickeyKnox

My fingernails..

----------


## Back In Black

> My fingernails..


Nervous about the competition?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Nervous about the competition?


Yes lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300 cals /day

----------


## Back In Black

Homemade burgers with mushrooms and cheese in a sandwich thin bread.

Homemade organic rye, spelt and honey toast.

Cup of tea

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Handful of almonds

----------


## Gaspaco

400g cottage cheese mixed in milk with frozen berries

----------


## Soar

6 hard boiled eggs

----------


## Aziz

Big Mac with medium fries and a large drink today is cheat day :Smilie: 

Aziz

----------


## smeeto

Giant spring mix salad with two grilled chicken breasts, onions, plain tofu, feta cheese, olives and some garbanzo beans dressed with 4tsp vinegar, with one glass of water, one glass of diet orange soda and a cup of tea brewing to top it all off.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 lightly fried chicken drumsticks

2/3 cup augratin potatoes

1 cup crab/corn chowder

700

2000 cals

that was 2 hours ago

hungry again and eyeballin the brisket

----------


## likelifting

Pigs in a blanket....old school.

Hamburger, chopped green bell peppers, onions and rice mixed together. Take about 2 heaping tablespoons of mix and put it inside a cabbage leaf. Put those in a pan. Cover with tomato sauce and cook it. Then eat it.

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^sounds good^^^^

tapeworm today but i listen to my body...i eat when i'm hungry...trying to keep as much muscle while losing weight

had the brisket (sammy) 500 cals

then

bowl of frosted mini wheats 400

2900 day

----------


## cj111

Gf surprised me with zucchini sticks with home made taziki and chicken, and a big ol glass of red wine! score

----------


## auswest

My staples, about 3-4 days worth.

Missing a few things but you get the idea..

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 133835

3, 3, 2

1/2 tbsp natty pb

2 oz OJ

2 coffee

777 cals

----------


## Zodiac82

protein shake w/blueberries strawberries and a banana and bowl of cereal

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## kitstreasure

Salmon fillet, baked sweet potato, and spinach.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana, handful of almonds and a 40gr vanilla protein shake.

----------


## LevMyshkin

6 oz beef fajita meat, grill asparagus, and wilted baby spinach with goat cheese.

----------


## Zodiac82

whole rotisserie chicken and some lemonade

----------


## T_Dubp

Egg and ham omelette

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&rice

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

623 cals

1400 day

----------


## >Good Luck<

> breast, breast and breasts.


Fixed

----------


## 951thompson

Just had half a low fat meatfeast pizza with fries, a glass of milk and a bag of candy(yum) (carbing up)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Girly I have a feeling your gonna vote for Dan and I'm gonna have to pose in a bikini with my shit tucked.... I don't know if we can be friends anyway


No way. GGR and Dan. No. Not happening. So pose away. Btw it's called a speedo. Lol.

----------


## Blitz777

Carton of egg beaters, baby kale "salad" with liquid amino-based garlic tahini dressing.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

just had half an Italian hoagie grinder. It was delicious...

----------


## Gaspaco

Cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

small srping green salad 

w/avacado lime southwest dressing

150 cals

1550 day

----------


## 951thompson

100g chicken breast, followed by 2 bowls of honey nut cornflakes.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 oz n.y. strip

cup rican yellow rice and chicken
1/2 cup rican red beans

2 onion rings

600 cals

2150 day

----------


## redz

2 large chicken breasts and a ceasar salad.

----------


## cj111

taco salad with greek yogurt instead of sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy half bun

3 pepperidge farm nantucket choc chip cookies

778 cals

2828 day

----------


## Zodiac82

> chickfila sammy half bun
> 
> 3 pepperidge farm nantucket choc chip cookies
> 
> 778 cals
> 
> 2828 day


haha....2 spicy chickfila (payin homage to zagga lol)

----------


## zaggahamma

> haha....2 spicy chickfila (payin homage to zagga lol)


those are 2 spicy my brutha

----------


## zaggahamma

double egg/sausage muffin

coffee

550

pwo shake

650

1200

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade deli meat turkey and cheese w/ jalapenos and picante sauce and mustard with sardines and crackers with aa protein smoothie

----------


## Zodiac82

> double egg/sausage muffin
> 
> coffee
> 
> 550
> 
> pwo shake
> 
> 650
> ...





> homemade deli meat turkey and cheese w/ jalapenos and picante sauce and mustard with sardines and crackers with aa protein smoothie


I think were the only ones on today  :Shrug:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Some triple fiber whole wheat pasta with a tablespoon of olive oil and some garlic powder. A 40 gram vanilla protein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I think were the only ones on today


thought it was just me til u and jimmy

maybe IF started???

and i get hungrier....law of physics.....

hmmmmmmmm...can of tuna or brisket???????????????

----------


## Zodiac82

> Some triple fiber whole wheat pasta with a tablespoon of olive oil and some garlic powder. A 40 gram vanilla protein shake.


Jimmy do u do a shake with every meal....if so have u seen benifits from that

----------


## Zodiac82

> thought it was just me til u and jimmy
> 
> maybe IF started???
> 
> and i get hungrier....law of physics.....
> 
> hmmmmmmmm...can of tuna or brisket???????????????


briskets....I signed on over two hours ago and only one thread besides this one that id subscribed to had a response....kinda eerie lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Jimmy do u do a shake with every meal....if so have u seen benifits from that


Lately I do 3/day. 2 are incorporated into meals the other is post workout.
I dont see a benefit but I dont see a cost either. In other words shakes are easier and I see no difference in results. Years before I tried to have just one shake per day. This is so much easier.

----------


## zaggahamma

man my shake was delish today

i occasionally will have 2 but its quite rare

u were right cancer it was indeed brisket

brisket(sammy)

2oz oj

550

1750 day

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther coffee

1777

----------


## 951thompson

Yogurt with blueberries and banana,

----------


## redz

Just powered down a lb of lean ground beef again on 5 soft tacos. YUM!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Just powered down a lb of lean ground beef again on 5 soft tacos. YUM!


Those are some heavy tacos! LoL

----------


## redz

> Those are some heavy tacos! LoL


Yeah they are stuffed, no room for veggies lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 boiled eggs couple snickerdoodles and a piece of my sons taco

----------


## zaggahamma

tall captain and coke

chickfila boob

cup of hot chocolate

1 slice of pizza with extra pepperoni

2700 for the day

----------


## cj111

500ml milk
2 slice toast with peanut butter
1/2 cup oats
1 cup egg white
2 eggs
4 cups spinach

----------


## redz

8 egg whiets
2 eggs
oatmeal
250ml OJ
Bottle of water
2 multi vits

I`m feeling good lately, eating to match my goals!

----------


## Zodiac82

protein shake....about to head to a seafood buffet....yummm

----------


## Gaspaco

Sausage&mustard&bread&leftover beef

----------


## Blitz777

Two cups dry curd cottage cheese with unsweetened almond milk and pb2 mixed in, 1/2 cup oatmeal.

----------


## Frontrow12

Two tins of Tuna Steak. Damn cutting sucks on game day!

----------


## Zodiac82

hush puppies....fries....flounder....shrimp....stuff shrimp....scallops and crab cakes

----------


## redz

Can of Tuna plain and a glass of 1% milk. Nice light snack.

----------


## Gaspaco

400g cottage cheese mixed in milk with berries.

----------


## 951thompson

Homemade Oat,lentils,sardine fish cake, salad, 50g chicken.

----------


## smeeto

Whey pancake made with 2 eggs and 45g of whey powder topped with banana and some peanut butter.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast

Cauliflower cheese

Choccy bar

Cup of tea

----------


## zaggahamma

headin back from casino life stuck in walmart waiting for 4 new tires....in a blimpie...ordered a pepsi bought captain morgain at the liquor store...havin a fat drink...wife gettin us some wings from the deli so i can be a lil less carb snacking while waitin.....left $285 up not too bad at the black jack tables

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake: scoop of chocolate protein, cocoa, PB2, almond milk, instant coffee, and egg whites

And an apple

----------


## zaggahamma

ended up spitting the bbq boneless wings out and trading for popocorn shrimp which were also disgusting...dont know how all the welfare babies eat that shit...ended up just having another capn n coke and a few cheetos on the way home where roast pork and mashed potatoes awaited..nice hot plate of that and a small serving of flan and pistachio almond ice cream (sat and sunday cheat days one and or both days lol) hit the muther fvking cash 3 for $500 as well i kid u not..still ended up around 2400 calories for the day...kind of a pick and nibble kind of day...back to biz tomorrow

----------


## MickeyKnox

4 hotdogs..and i may have some cookies later..lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

Just had 4 home style chocolate chip/almond chewy cookies and a large milk. Im priming for the upcoming Conditioning Classic.. :Smilie:

----------


## smeeto

Toasted wheat bread sandwhich with turkey, roast beef, bacon, mozzarella, pickles and tomatoes. Delicious.

----------


## stpete

2 "Pure Protein Bars, Chocolate Deluxe", about 16oz skim milk and banana for dessert.

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats&milk&banana

----------


## stpete

> Oats&milk&banana


I'm sure the oats are covered in sugar and butter....I can't eat em any other way. haha...

----------


## 951thompson

Salad with light salad cream dressing, 25g salted peanuts(over the top of the salad) with a dollop of cottage cheese on top.

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken, egg, cheese, onion/pepper burrito (half)

half a biscuit and sausage gravy

1/2 cup strawberries

2 coffee

1 oz OJ

500 cals

----------


## Armykid93

Edamame

----------


## Zodiac82

banana and water

----------


## Zodiac82

sardines

----------


## Blitz777

> Toasted wheat bread sandwhich with turkey, roast beef, bacon, mozzarella, pickles and tomatoes. Delicious. Attachment 134019


Damn that looks good. I'm going to have to fix one of those less the bacon and mozzarella while adding egg whites, low fat mayonnaise (1g per tbsp.), and pickled jalapenos.

What sort of bread did you use? I'm going to try Ezekiel.

----------


## Blitz777

Oh, and I just finished 2 cups of dry curd cottage cheese with 1 cup of kefir and three tbsp. of chocolate pb2 mixed in. Delish.

----------


## zaggahamma

no pwo shake today ..pulled a damn back muscle in the gym after a few sets

left over roast pork/mashed taters

2 small pieces of pan sabao bread with a a little natty pb on one and a lil grape jelly on the other

1111 cals for the day

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken breast, with spicy lentil mash.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

banana and 40gr choc protein shake.

----------


## Gaspaco

100g beef
150g chicken
Have no idea how manny g of potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of pizza

----------


## Zodiac82

> no pwo shake today ..pulled a damn back muscle in the gym after a few sets
> 
> left over roast pork/mashed taters
> 
> 2 small pieces of pan sabao bread with a a little natty pb on one and a lil grape jelly on the other
> 
> 1111 cals for the day


out of curiosity was it on the row machine

----------


## smeeto

Spring mix salad with tuna salad, turkey, chicken breast, mushrooms and garbanzo beans. Much better tasting than it sounds.

----------


## iSwanson

Cup of Joe (1 cream - no sugar). I may have slept in a little today :AaGreen22: 

0 cals getting ready to do some fasted cardio

----------


## stevelifts

2 microwaved potatoes and a medium sized chicken breast. Fat free sour cream (very little like 1 1/2 Tablespoons) on potatoes. Just light salt and pepper on chicken breast. Cooked in non stick fry pan with no oil. 6 almonds.

----------


## zaggahamma

> out of curiosity was it on the row machine


no bro...first when getting up from db pullovers( i lie perpendicular to the bench) hurt so bad i fell to the floor...walked it off then tried a set of incline fly's and just couldnt go no more

FVCK!

----------


## Back In Black

Rump steak

Broccoli

Home made rye bread

Caramel rice cakes

----------


## Zodiac82

> no bro...first when getting up from db pullovers( i lie perpendicular to the bench) hurt so bad i fell to the floor...walked it off then tried a set of incline fly's and just couldnt go no more
> 
> FVCK!


ahhh that sucks man

----------


## Zodiac82

popcorn ( Orville Redenbacher smartpop kettle corn) taste sugary sooo good

----------


## 951thompson

Cod fish with broccoli

----------


## cj111

salad with spinach kale cilantro mushroom onion covered with quinoa,ground beef and fat free cheese,plus a can of salmon...heaven!

----------


## zaggahamma

> ahhh that sucks man


yup

was on a good roll hope it doesnt last long

coffee

1150/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Chocolate Peanut Butter Zone Bar

----------


## 951thompson

Salad with dressing, topped with salted peanuts. Followed by a chicken breast.

----------


## Zodiac82

potted meat and crackers

----------


## zaggahamma

3 glasses red wine

while grilling a n.y strip

1555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3 glasses red wine
> 
> while grilling a n.y strip
> 
> 1555/day


buahha im on 2 cups of coke and rum makin some fish tacos lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> buahha im on 2 cups of coke and rum makin some fish tacos lol


we da same brutha

----------


## Zodiac82

indeed

----------


## zaggahamma

lol..

nuther captain and sprite this time

1750 running

3 oz of that said ny strip

1919 cals running

cup of rican rice/bacon/onion/red beans

2222 running

small piece of flan ala mode

2666 day

hope the back is ok to workout manana

night bros

----------


## stpete

Met-rx bar and banana. Diet coke.

----------


## austinite

2 Salmon Burgers.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 swai fish tacos with shredded cheese lettuce picante sauce jalapenos and a little italian dressing and some tuna patties coocked thinly(like chips)....topped with ketchup and a lilttle shredded cheese....OMG so good
and a glass of coke and rum

----------


## MickeyKnox

Pizza and a cold Pepsi.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 134060

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 134060


tuna patties look same as your scrapple pics

----------


## smeeto

> Damn that looks good. I'm going to have to fix one of those less the bacon and mozzarella while adding egg whites, low fat mayonnaise (1g per tbsp.), and pickled jalapenos.
> 
> What sort of bread did you use? I'm going to try Ezekiel.


To be honest I'm not sure. I'm working at my university to pay off student debt so I'm eating almost all my food at their cafeteria (which is actually very good with lots of clean choices) 

Toasting it makes it 2x as good also, and leaving the mayo on before toasting my sandwhiches was a game changer for me

----------


## smeeto

I gave in today after cutting for 3.5 weeks without a single cheat meal. Thin mint doughnut (chocolate doughnut covered in mind and chocolate frosting with crumbled thin mint cookies) and a 'kind leonidas' crepe filled with nutella, chopped almonds and shaved coconut, one scoop of ice cream and topped with whipped cream. Words aren't enough to describe them.

----------


## Zodiac82

> To be honest I'm not sure. I'm working at my university to pay off student debt so I'm eating almost all my food at their cafeteria (which is actually very good with lots of clean choices)
> 
> Toasting it makes it 2x as good also, and leaving the mayo on before toasting my sandwhiches was a game changer for me


I wanted to make them thinner this time to get a better crisp out of them....last time I made them they were a bit chewy lol

----------


## 951thompson

25g wholemeal cous cous, mixed with Chinese curry sauce powder. 100g chicken breast.

----------


## Zodiac82

cereal....
uhh dont kno why it quoted smeeto when I quoted zagga lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana,40gr protein shake (choc), Half handful of peanuts.

----------


## zaggahamma

> cereal....
> uhh dont kno why it quoted smeeto when I quoted zagga lol


prolly the mercury in the tuna  :Shrug:

----------


## Zodiac82

cup of noodles and three whole eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

> prolly the mercury in the tuna


lol.

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef potatoes

----------


## smeeto

> I wanted to make them thinner this time to get a better crisp out of them....last time I made them they were a bit chewy lol


Yeah i actually had physical trouble eating it lol. You could get those 100 cal super thin circular sandwhich buns that are getting popular, you can probably find them at most any supermarket now.

----------


## zaggahamma

breakfast usual chicfila fare

minus the juice

1 1/2 coffee

400 cals

brisket sammy lunch

500 cals

900 running

Attachment 134100

----------


## Zodiac82

pasta w/shrimp and protein smoothie

----------


## Zodiac82

> breakfast usual chicfila fare
> 
> minus the juice
> 
> 1 1/2 coffee
> 
> 400 cals
> 
> brisket sammy lunch
> ...


did u buy brisket in bulk from a market or at ur basic store....I cant seem to find it....looks delish

----------


## zaggahamma

> did u buy brisket in bulk from a market or at ur basic store....I cant seem to find it....looks delish


yes...7 or 8lb fully cooked/sliced (hickory) at sam's club...only place i can find it too....its a once a year treat but lasts around 4 months ...3 -5 sammies a month

your diet is so varied and random it seems

----------


## Zodiac82

> yes...7 or 8lb fully cooked/sliced (hickory) at sam's club...only place i can find it too....its a once a year treat but lasts around 4 months ...3 -5 sammies a month
> 
> your diet is so varied and random it seems


yeh nothin set in stone yet....also just tryin to get new things to tryout/eat here and there

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeh nothin set in stone yet....also just tryin to get new things to tryout/eat here and there


yeh i like to keep a variety as much as i can

hated missing the gym the last 2 days though

makes the diet worse than it is already...at least it was working..oh well..could be worse

spagehetti/meat sauce was dinner

----------


## Zodiac82

> yeh i like to keep a variety as much as i can
> 
> hated missing the gym the last 2 days though
> 
> makes the diet worse than it is already...at least it was working..oh well..could be worse
> 
> spagehetti/meat sauce was dinner


I've missed the last 4 well....technically the last 2 (weekends off) so I've been a little lax in my diet
....u takin the week off to heal

----------


## zaggahamma

> I've missed the last 4 well....technically the last 2 (weekends off) so I've been a little lax in my diet
> ....u takin the week off to heal


i sure hope not bro

hopin i can make it through a workout tomorrow...gonna get a massage tonight and see how the muscle feels...killed me to miss 2 weekdays in a row

----------


## Zodiac82

> i sure hope not bro
> 
> hopin i can make it through a workout tomorrow...gonna get a massage tonight and see how the muscle feels...killed me to miss 2 weekdays in a row


yeh I think ill be back at it tomorrow too....headache from hell

----------


## Zodiac82

pre-dinner snack

Attachment 134116

----------


## zaggahamma

> pre-dinner snack
> 
> Attachment 134116


bbq or terriaki? looks good...id get full if i ate both those boobs

----------


## MuscleInk

18 oz of beef tenderloin and quinoa rice

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Pecan crusted salmon, basmati rice, broccoli, and skim milk.

----------


## Zodiac82

> bbq or terriaki? looks good...id get full if i ate both those boobs


neither actually....old bay seasoning....some chicken rub then slow cooked with honey on top....thanks it was really good

----------


## Zodiac82

salad....chicken....sweet and sour chicken in rice and corn beef hash.
...I know....(one of these items do not belong) lol and pineapple juice

Attachment 134117

----------


## smeeto

spring mix salad with chicken, mild salsa, tomatoes, mozerella cheese and corn. With a cup of green tea and coffee, gonna be a long night.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast

Broccoli

Natty PB

Damn I'm looking forward to bulking soon....

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Choc peanut butter zone bar
banana
25gr pro shake - vanilla

----------


## smeeto

one large whey pancake with banana. 

You know you've been cutting for too long when you start really looking forwards to having whey pancakes.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken, egg, lil cheese, tortilla

4 oz juice

2 coffee

444 cals

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna mixed with ketchup and low fat mayo.

Green beans

Sunflower & pumpkin seeds

----------


## redz

2x 6oz steaks with 1/2 cup or brown rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

protein shake
4 waffles
1 whole egg

----------


## gbrice75

An Italian Hot Dog. *GASP*!!! Hey, i'm enjoying myself a few days before starting a brutal cut.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> An Italian Hot Dog. *GASP*!!! Hey, i'm enjoying myself a few days before starting a brutal cut.


You just helped me discover what my next cheat will be. Havent had one in so long...love them. I cant lie I will probably eat more than one though!

----------


## smeeto

1 egg scrambled with 1/2 cup of egg whites with beef, chicken sausage and mozzarella. 

It started off as an omelette, but scrambled eggs are just as good in the end i guess

----------


## gbrice75

> You just helped me discover what my next cheat will be. Havent had one in so long...love them. I cant lie I will probably eat more than one though!


lol, I already have another one planned from a different joint for Friday!  :Wink:

----------


## redz

Not really eating I guess but just had some NoXplode to get me amped for my workout in a few minutes. Taste awful but it works lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

black forest ham and cheese on nut bread

----------


## gbrice75

> Not really eating I guess but just had some NoXplode to get me amped for my workout in a few minutes. Taste awful but it works lol.


People still use NoXplode!?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## redz

> People still use NoXplode!?


Lol why not?

----------


## gbrice75

> Lol why not?


Meh... I just think better products have come out over the years. Personally, I don't use any preworkout supps these days... caffeine, that's it!

----------


## redz

> Meh... I just think better products have come out over the years. Personally, I don't use any preworkout supps these days... caffeine, that's it!


They changed the formula at some point seems to have a lot of kick.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> They changed the formula at some point seems to have a lot of kick.


I still poop blue/green if I take that stuff. 

I was using a good one recently called "vitargo s2" by gener8. 0sugar 0fat 0protein 70g carb

----------


## redz

Just finishing downing another lb of lean ground beef in my usual 5 soft tacos. Love these things, I bet I could eat 2lbs a day but that would probably destroy my cholesterol.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Just finishing downing another lb of lean ground beef in my usual 5 soft tacos. Love these things, I bet I could eat 2lbs a day but that would probably destroy my cholesterol.


LoL I can't imagine eating that. I guess it's just meat fried and rolled in a tortilla lol. I'd probably roll it cone shaped and try to light it up

----------


## stpete

Carbs...And plenty of them.

Pizza and french fries.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Burger and fries :Frown:  I wanted red meat, and this is what I get

----------


## MuscleInk

Green salad with boiled eggs and turkey breast. Im not sure I'd actually call this food.  :Frown:

----------


## austinite

salmon burgers. Again  :Frown:

----------


## Tron3219

Better then this dry albacore tuna steak I'm nibbling on!

-TroN-

----------


## austinite

lol, no one seems happy with their meal right now. well, maybe stpete! I want pizza!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MuscleInk

> lol, no one seems happy with their meal right now. well, maybe stpete! I want pizza!!!!!!!!!


I have Oreos.....hidden deep in the closet. Not sure why Oreos need to hide in the closet. That's no way to treat an Oreo.

I want a box of cookies!!!!!

----------


## Tron3219

Lol my highlight of this meal will b a handful of unsalted cashews lol pizza sounds all sorts of bad aas! This whole no carbs thing is for the birds! Lol but it works.......
.......so I'll do it...... Grrrrrrr

-TroN-

----------


## Tron3219

> I have Oreos.....hidden deep in the closet. Not sure why Oreos need to hide in the closet. That's no way to treat an Oreo.
> 
> I want a box of cookies!!!!!


Ur right it's not! Nose in the corner mister

-TroN-

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I have Oreos.....hidden deep in the closet. Not sure why Oreos need to hide in the closet. That's no way to treat an Oreo.
> 
> I want a box of cookies!!!!!


Someones been into the 420 bag I see! LoL

----------


## cj111

> Damn I'm looking forward to bulking soon....


I second that motion, while I sit here and eat my dry broccoli and can of tuna...yum....

----------


## MuscleInk

> Someones been into the 420 bag I see! LoL


Only on days ending in Y.  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Ur right it's not! Nose in the corner mister
> 
> -TroN-


Had a milk bath with HAW on the weekend. As I sat in a tub of 10 gallons of whole milk feeling like a damn fruit loop, all I could think of was how bad I wanted a box of Oreos floating in the tub with me.

My HAW was covered in milk with me and I wanted Oreos. Who says gear doesn't fvck up your brain??? Lol

----------


## MuscleInk

> Lol my highlight of this meal will b a handful of unsalted cashews lol pizza sounds all sorts of bad aas! This whole no carbs thing is for the birds! Lol but it works.......
> .......so I'll do it...... Grrrrrrr
> 
> -TroN-


I'm eating about 50g of carbs or less right now......and I hate the world and everyone in it.

I'm guessing serial killers are people who carb depleted too long!

----------


## Tron3219

> Had a milk bath with HAW on the weekend. As I sat in a tub of 10 gallons of whole milk feeling like a damn fruit loop, all I could think of was how bad I wanted a box of Oreos floating in the tub with me.
> 
> My HAW was covered in milk with me and I wanted Oreos. Who says gear doesn't fvck up your brain??? Lol


Throughout that whole story all I could think about was "man, where do you get that much milk?!"...

-TroN-

----------


## MuscleInk

> Throughout that whole story all I could think about was "man, where do you get that much milk?!"...
> 
> -TroN-


You should have seen the look on the cashier's face when I said, um, Im a little thirsty.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

> I'm eating about 50g of carbs or less right now......and I hate the world and everyone in it.
> 
> I'm guessing serial killers are people who carb depleted too long!


Yeah I'm eating about 48g (including dietary fiber) so yeah I feel ya...this is how I'm bulking too...I've realized I get fat in carbs and I have just as much energy with a high fat diet

-TroN-

----------


## Tron3219

> You should have seen the look on the cashier's face when I said, um, Im a little thirsty.


How many gallons was it?!

-TroN-

----------


## MuscleInk

> Yeah I'm eating about 48g (including dietary fiber) so yeah I feel ya...this is how I'm bulking too...I've realized I get fat in carbs and I have just as much energy with a high fat diet
> 
> -TroN-


I had to start adding a bit for preworkout. Hit a hypoglycemic wall on the weekend. No good when you're trying to lift and you get dizzy, light headed, tremors and feel nauseous. No bueno.

----------


## Tron3219

> How many gallons was it?!
> 
> -TroN-


Nvm 10! Lol

-TroN-

----------


## Tron3219

> I had to start adding a bit for preworkout. Hit a hypoglycemic wall on the weekend. No good when you're trying to lift and you get dizzy, light headed, tremors and feel nauseous. No bueno.


I always take preworkout....it's a placebo thing for me I think! Thinkin bout converting from jacked3d to suspension lol fvck it

Yeah I used to b like that...my body adapted tho. How long u been carb depleted

-TroN-

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Had a milk bath with HAW on the weekend.


What's the point in that other than a waste of perfectly good milk?

If that were me the tub would have been a couple gallons short by the time I got out.  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

> How many gallons was it?!
> 
> -TroN-


10. I have a big soaker tub. I just need a really big spoon now. Lol

----------


## Tron3219

> 10. I have a big soaker tub. I just need a really big spoon now. Lol


Or several boxes of fruity pebbles lol

-TroN-

----------


## Zodiac82

fish tacos again

----------


## MuscleInk

> I always take preworkout....it's a placebo thing for me I think! Thinkin bout converting from jacked3d to suspension lol fvck it
> 
> Yeah I used to b like that...my body adapted tho. How long u been carb depleted
> 
> -TroN-


End of this week will be 4 weeks. Saturday was the only time I really hit a wall. 30 mins into my workout and my energy levels took a nose dive. At 45 mins I walked off the floor. Told the trainer, "that's it. I'm done!"

----------


## MuscleInk

> What's the point in that other than a waste of perfectly good milk?
> 
> If that were me the tub would have been a couple gallons short by the time I got out.


Supposed to be good for the skin according to my HAW. I don't know about that but seeing a naked Asian girl with fake boobies in a tub of milk set my brain on fire!!!

Next time I'm adding Oreos and bobbing for whatever I find in the milk!

----------


## Tron3219

> End of this week will be 4 weeks. Saturday was the only time I really hit a wall. 30 mins into my workout and my energy levels took a nose dive. At 45 mins I walked off the floor. Told the trainer, "that's it. I'm done!"


Do anything different that day? Maybe it was a situational hypoglycemic fit?

-TroN-

----------


## MuscleInk

> Or several boxes of fruity pebbles lol
> 
> -TroN-


That would be my carbs for the whole week!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just ate breakfast for dinner:

3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, peppers, spinach, fat free cheese, and BACON!

Washed it done with a protein shake

----------


## smeeto

Spring mix salad with mango salsa, diced tomatoes, grilled chicken, boca and shredded cheese with a side of Mongolian beef and tofu w/vinegar. With obligatory diet coke.

----------


## Back In Black

Omelette - 2 whole eggs plus 2 whites

Small pollock fillet

Home made rye bread - toasted with marmalade

Potato farl

Cup of tea

----------


## kronik420

nothing  :Frown: 

i ate all the food in the house.. there's none left...

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Blitz777

Right now I'm "eating" psyllium husk powder but wish I were eating these:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Right now I'm "eating" psyllium husk powder but wish I were eating these:
> Attachment 134213Attachment 134214


nice lookin sammies...what r they called i see pulled pork and bacon and slaw?

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 134216

Attachment 134217

2 eggs

2 & 1/2 bacon

1 1/2 toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

1/2 bananna

2 oz OJ

666 cals

----------


## MickeyKnox

Kraft Diner..

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of cereal....didnt feel like cooking

----------


## Blitz777

> nice lookin sammies...what r they called i see pulled pork and bacon and slaw?


First one is a Cuban pulled pork with slow roasted pork shoulder, aioli, cilantro, pickled jalapenos, romaine, and caramelized onions on a toasted baguette. 

Second one is pulled pork, bacon, grilled ham, melted provolone, chipotle BBQ sauce, with apple-jalapeno slaw on a telera roll. 

I'm a damn sandwich connoisseur so if anyone's in the Seattle area and needs a recommendation hit me up.

----------


## Zodiac82

> First one is a Cuban pulled pork with slow roasted pork shoulder, aioli, cilantro, pickled jalapenos, romaine, and caramelized onions on a toasted baguette.
> 
> Second one is pulled pork, bacon, grilled ham, melted provolone, chipotle BBQ sauce, with apple-jalapeno slaw on a telera roll.
> 
> I'm a damn sandwich connoisseur so if anyone's in the Seattle area and needs a recommendation hit me up.


everytime of go to Margaritaville at Broadway at the Beach in SC I always get there Cuban....its so good

----------


## Gaspaco

Cottage milk babana

----------


## Blitz777

> everytime of go to Margaritaville at Broadway at the Beach in SC I always get there Cuban....its so good


A good Cuban sandwich is damn hard to beat. The one I posted a pic of is from Paseo's in Seattle. Just a little sandwich shack with a 28 Zagat rating!

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade turkey and fat-free cheddar meatloaf and a granny smith apple

----------


## Soar

6 hard boiled eggs

----------


## redz

Can of tuna and 250ml of 1% milk.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Can of tuna and 250ml of 1% milk.


Tuna milkshake?

----------


## redz

Lol not together, drinking the milk.

----------


## zaggahamma

> First one is a Cuban pulled pork with slow roasted pork shoulder, aioli, cilantro, pickled jalapenos, romaine, and caramelized onions on a toasted baguette. 
> 
> Second one is pulled pork, bacon, grilled ham, melted provolone, chipotle BBQ sauce, with apple-jalapeno slaw on a telera roll. 
> 
> I'm a damn sandwich connoisseur so if anyone's in the Seattle area and needs a recommendation hit me up.


looks damn good...jalapeno a little too much heat for my sanwhiches...i'd have to work my way up to that

pwo shake here

1300 cals for the day

----------


## gbrice75

Cuban sandwiches are AMAZING. Around here, we get some damn good authentic Cuban food too.  :Wink: 

I'm starting my cut on Monday, just had my last Chipotle meal for a while:

bowl - brown cilantro-lime rice, black beans, peppers, onions, pulled pork and steak (I always order double meat), corn, medium salsa, cheese, sour cream, and lettuce. So fcking good!!!

----------


## Back In Black

(Fvcking hot) Chilli and whole grain basmati rice.

----------


## redz

Just had a casein protein shake, out of iso protein gotta go grab more.

----------


## 951thompson

Cereal, and some fruit pastel candy chew  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

Just downed another Noxplode shake and through 4 large chicken breasts in the oven with a little olive oil and oregano with a pinch of seasoning salt.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast some cornbeef hash and slice of nutbread toast with jam

----------


## MickeyKnox

Left over Kraft Dinner and a mix of x lean burger with Basmati rice.  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

Rice pudding

----------


## redz

2 delicious large chicken breasts with a whole bunch of broccoli.

----------


## Zodiac82

smart pop popcorn

----------


## MickeyKnox

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup..

----------


## stpete

Chef salad w/ 2 cans tuna and 2 chili cheese dogs w/onion. 2 diet coke's.

----------


## zaggahamma

7 chickfila nuggets

6oz hot chocolate

3/4 of a 1/4 lb beef hotdog with sauerkraut at cosco

2100 day

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of bean/bacon soup by campbell's with a lil bit of bacon and onion cooked in/added

300 cals

2400 day

----------


## ChiveOn

> 4 egg western omlette/hashbrowns/toast @ the local greasy spoon. Now a trip to the throne!


Kinda jealous. Beats my 12oz of egg whites and a Greek yogurt

----------


## Back In Black

Omelette - 2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites

Pollock fillet

Potato farls with raspberry jam

Cup of tea

----------


## stpete

4 whole eggs
3 sausage links
1/2 cup oats
2 slices whole wheat toast
16oz skim milk

----------


## >Good Luck<

3 eggs 3 bacon 2 toast 1 potato 500mL milk and a honey bun :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast

Broccoli & green beans

Natty PB

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken pasta followed by a choc mousse  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## ElDude

large chicken breast, brown rice and spinach topped with sriracha and a dash of soy sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 1/2 bacon

2 toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

2 coffee

3 oz juice

650

----------


## cj111

Cant upload a pic for some reason..
http://postimage.org/image/4avuell3r/
Got down with a shit load of pancakes this morning!!

----------


## cj111



----------


## redz

Had a big breakfast 2 hours ago, just chowing down on 2 chicken breasts now.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

650

1300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Had a big breakfast 2 hours ago, just chowing down on 2 chicken breasts now.


redz is that you lately....i remember u had blown up a bit a while back?

----------


## redz

> redz is that you lately....i remember u had blown up a bit a while back?


Yeah I was bulked up to a hefty 265 just over a year ago but my bf% was a bit high. 1 divorce and a hellish year later I`m still sitting at about 240lbs. and feeling great.

----------


## Gaspaco

Cottage cheese  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah I was bulked up to a hefty 265 just over a year ago but my bf% was a bit high. 1 divorce and a hellish year later I`m still sitting at about 240lbs. and feeling great.


glad for you...thats where i'm sittin...goal by summer 229  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

2 x homemade burgers in wholemeal buns

Slice of home made rye and spelt bread, toasted with jam

Cup of tea

----------


## Zodiac82

few pieces of chicken

----------


## cj111

Nothing apparently..cause my woman decided to eat the last of my ground beef and quinoa!!

----------


## zaggahamma

captain and cokes(2)

366

salad, lil spinach dip/totilla, lil onion petals, over seasoned gamey pork chop at longhorns(5oz), bite of steak(dry), bite of cheezy chicken(yum), baked tater s/c & butter

water

1000

2666/day

----------


## MuscleInk

8 oz of thinly sliced beef tenderloin. Dropped in blender with warm water and spices and pulverize!!!! Just like a bowl of beef soup!

----------


## kronik420

a whole chicken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage cheese and strawberry whey isolate blended shake.

Rice Krispies with skim milk.

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp fondue....chicken with bacon and a little shredded cheese on top

----------


## Back In Black

Is this food?

----------


## Gaspaco

Pizza with chicken

----------


## Blitz777

One cup unsweetened vanilla kefir, one cup raw milk. I live by a farmer's market so I'm trying something new. Just went in 50% on two cows with a buddy there so I'm excited to have some serious meat rolling in soon. Bought an extra large chest-style freezer in anticipation.

----------


## redz

Just downed my 1lb lean ground beef in 5 soft tacos again. Funny thing here is my calorie intake is way up and I havent gained any weight. Must be my cardio and working out. Just over 1 week in to my cycle.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is this food?
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134327"/>


some of the best nutrients ; )

----------


## cj111

PWO shake
200g sweet potato
175g greek yogurt
2tbsp p butter
250ml milk
1 scoop whey

First time throwing sweet potato in a shake, gotta say, its boss

----------


## 951thompson

Pasta with tomato sauce and pork steak

----------


## thedeerhunter

Basa fillets and steamed broccoli and yellow pepper

----------


## Back In Black

I'm pretty sure Goose is full of protein?!?!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I'm pretty sure Goose is full of protein?!?!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134343"/>


40% protein!

----------


## Back In Black

> 40% protein!


Good enough for me :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

2 chicken enchiladas, salad w/1 can tuna, small portion brown rice and diet coke.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Cotton Candy..

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken sandwhich

----------


## Back In Black

Baco, sausages, fried egg, bread & butter, ketchup & black pudding. Yum yum :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

4 eggs over easy, 2 biscuits covered in sausage gravy, 16oz milk, oj.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs OMW

2 bacon

1 dry toast

4 oz oj

coffee

----------


## >Good Luck<

Frosted flakes and spaghetti! Sounds disgusting but I'm having a weird craving day lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

Fried eggs, hash browns, and Canadian bacon..lots of bacon..mmmmm

----------


## energizer bunny

broccoli, asparagus, turkey mince, whey isolate,nut oil,fish oil

----------


## redz

Vanilla Casein Protein shake
1 can tuna
1 glass of 1% milk

6 large chicken breasts baking in oven too.

----------


## cj111

200g quinoa
200g chicken
300g brocolli

----------


## >Good Luck<

15 Alaskan crab legs
25g~ steak
50g~ chicken
100g~ salmon
25g~ duck
Chow mein


Chocolate Ice cream with smarties on top


That's right, I went out for Chinese!

----------


## redz

> Chocolate Ice cream with smarties on top


Bastard!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Bastard!


I keep trying to post pictures but i think my privileges have been revoked.

----------


## Soar

> I keep trying to post pictures but i think my privileges have been revoked.


iPhone app? I don't think you've been revoked. 

500ml water. On a fast day. Why? I dunno.

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon burger

few lays chips

blue bell ice cream...spiced pumkin pecan...i think they shoved a pecan and a pumpkin pie in ice cream (2 small cones)

i'm 'round 2500 cals for the day...

come on monday

----------


## MickeyKnox

Wendy's Canadian Classic Combo/includes poutine....about 1500 cals.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken/egg/cheese burrito

1/2 biscuit and gravy 

4 strawberries

4 oz oj

coffee

444


pwo shae

656

1100 day

----------


## zaggahamma

everybody fastin?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> everybody fastin?


Glass of water...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Glass of water...


i guess so then

----------


## 951thompson

Pork chop

----------


## Zodiac82

hamburger

----------


## >Good Luck<

Pork schnitzel, smashed potatoes and mixed veggies comin right up!!

----------


## austinite

Late night, raw beef. Carpacio!

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

sirloin

OJ

Attachment 134536

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 134538

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake


yum

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134538"/>


that looks juicy as hell....where do u get it from....I can never find anything like that

----------


## gbrice75

2.5 cups liquid egg whites, 1 cup unsweetened almond milk, 3 fish oil caps. FML.

----------


## zaggahamma

> that looks juicy as hell....where do u get it from....I can never find anything like that


it was just aight

cosco

sirloins arent nearly as good as the ny strips

whats on my boy cancers menu today

nobody eatin these days geeeeez

----------


## 951thompson

Can of Mackerel (in tomato sauce) mixed in with 15g oats and hot sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

> it was just aight
> 
> cosco
> 
> sirloins arent nearly as good as the ny strips
> 
> whats on my boy cancers menu today
> 
> nobody eatin these days geeeeez


not sure lol fiancée hasn't told me what was for dinner....havent really eaten anythin today worth mentioning :'/

----------


## krugerr

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134497"/>


That looks like 5 eggs fried together on too of bacon... I think I just got hard....

----------


## austinite

> 2.5 cups liquid egg whites, 1 cup unsweetened almond milk, 3 fish oil caps. *FML*.


LOL. just think of the results!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> not sure lol fiancée hasn't told me what was for dinner....havent really eaten anythin today worth mentioning :'/


feast or famine i see


1/2 chickfila breast snack around 5:30

taco salad 8:00

2,000 for the day might be a light day if i can get to sleep before the tapeworm calls

----------


## RaginCajun

Steak, deer roast, squash, and collard greens

----------


## Zodiac82

the ol tried and true never fails last ditch effort breakfast for dinner
4 eggs over easy
4 pieces of scrapple
4 homemade waffles
6 pieces of bacon
glass of lemonade

----------


## zaggahamma

> the ol tried and true never fails last ditch effort breakfast for dinner
> 4 eggs over easy
> 4 pieces of scrapple
> 4 homemade waffles
> 6 pieces of bacon
> glass of lemonade


u must be a big boy

i didnt make it

bowl of homemade chili  :Smilie: 

400 more

2400 /day

----------


## Zodiac82

> u must be a big boy
> 
> i didnt make it
> 
> bowl of homemade chili 
> 
> 400 more
> 
> 2400 /day


no 189....just can engorge sometimes lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> no 189....just can engorge sometimes lol


dang i reckon so

i always laugh at the 4 waffle plus posts...no syrup with those?

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 134615

----------


## >Good Luck<

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134614"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134615"/>


Bro, where's the chicfilla??

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bro, where's the chicfilla??


I know right

not this morn

do it yourself kind of day

even made chili yesterday

----------


## Back In Black

I have a viral infection in my throat :Frown:  I am struggling to even drink some calories at the moment but.

Blended together into a frothy shake cottage cheese, strawberry whey isolate & powdered oats.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

> I have a viral infection in my throat I am struggling to even drink some calories at the moment but.
> 
> Blended together into a frothy shake cottage cheese, strawberry whey isolate & powdered oats.


that sucks bro get well soon

----------


## Zodiac82

> dang i reckon so
> 
> i always laugh at the 4 waffle plus posts...no syrup with those?


lol oh it was on there....it was more like waffles with my syrup....thats why it was no pic because the big jug o syrup was on the table

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol oh it was on there....it was more like waffles with my syrup....thats why it was no pic because the big jug o syrup was on the table


lol...yeh i use a lot of syrup when eating pancakes, waffles, french toast....thats why its a once every 2 month thing....i'm an easy gainer lol

----------


## zaggahamma

i need to get peanut butter cuz my pwo shake just isnt the same without it...i had to endure one yesterday without  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol...yeh i use a lot of syrup when eating pancakes, waffles, french toast....thats why its a once every 2 month thing....i'm an easy gainer lol


lol thats the only way to eat em

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti....ran out of parmesan cheese....so I tried somethin a little different....cinnamon....actually taste really good

----------


## zaggahamma

> spaghetti....ran out of parmesan cheese....so I tried somethin a little different....cinnamon....actually taste really good


ewwwwwwwwwwww
3/4 pwo shake

3 captain n diets

outback special the small one with tater and salad yes with the fat on tater and salad

water

hot chocolate at chicfila

2400/day  :Smilie: 

i need a i'm lovin it shirt with the legs for arches

----------


## Back In Black

> that sucks bro get well soon


Thanks mate, but 3rd day liquids only. Managed less than 1500 cals each of the last 2 days!

Skim milk
Whey isolate
Powdered oats
Fish oils

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

> Eggs


same as before without the bread

chicfila day today

heavy

600 cals

----------


## kitstreasure

5 egg whites
1 egg
6oz BSCB.... My standard breakfast.

----------


## gbrice75

9oz tilapia fillet coated in egg whites and seasoned flour, lightly fried in coconut oil, 2 cups broccoli. Low carb day.  :Frown:

----------


## cj111

Sautéed mushrooms,red onion,spinach and cilantro, mixed with 1 cup egg white. topped with salsa
3 slices flax bread, covered with 60g cheese and minced garlic, stuck under the broiler.bit o ketchup

----------


## gbrice75

> Sautéed mushrooms,red onion,spinach and cilantro, mixed with 1 cup egg white. topped with salsa
> 3 slices flax bread, covered with 60g cheese and minced garlic, stuck under the broiler.bit o ketchup


looks awesome!

----------


## Zodiac82

coffee....waitin to go hit the gym....switching routines to very heavy hit style

----------


## redz

2 large chicken breasts with a big pile of broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

> coffee....waitin to go hit the gym....switching routines to very heavy hit style


wheres the protein bro but glad your getten er done...howd it go...i feel like shiat cuz i missed a another weekday...hit the casino during the week and had a cupcake that WAS THOUGH HOWEVER to die for



2444 cals for the day...had a couple cups of clam chowder and a half corned beef sammy which was also DELISH.....couple homemade tater chips

prolly gonna be hungry again before bed....gonna be a cheat day fo sho

----------


## Zodiac82

> wheres the protein bro but glad your getten er done...howd it go...i feel like shiat cuz i missed a another weekday...hit the casino during the week and had a cupcake that WAS THOUGH HOWEVER to die for
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134726"/>


ha looks good....I only had coffee because I was gettin my oil changed so I was sippin on their coffee while waitin lol....man it felt nice was starting to sweat during my first exercise....and I had a lil pre-puke cough goin on lol (didnt puke though) but it was nice

----------


## zaggahamma

> ha looks good....I only had coffee because I was gettin my oil changed so I was sippin on their coffee while waitin lol....man it felt nice was starting to sweat during my first exercise....and I had a lil pre-puke cough goin on lol (didnt puke though) but it was nice


lol...w2g bro

u goin for a lil gain in lbm?

----------


## Zodiac82

most definitely ; )

----------


## zaggahamma

nice

well, went with some leftover chili so if i can stop the bleeding i can stay under 3K

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp
lobster tail
rice pilaf
a baked potato
swai fish fried in cornflakes for crunch(yum)
protein blend w/blackberries and blueberries

----------


## 951thompson

Fried egg sandwich in toasted bread, choc mousse.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Nature valley protein granola bar with a 40gr vanilla protein shake.

----------


## 951thompson

This may sound weird, but I love crisp sandwiches, not very healthy mind you, but im carbing up so I can get away with it  :Smilie:  just had two beef and crisps sandwiches (walkers low fat oven baked cheese and onion flavor crisps)

----------


## Gaspaco

200g beef
200g rice

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of cereal

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs under those grits over medium well

sausage patties

no bread

3 oz oj

700 cals

big breakfast...xtra hungry prolly from the sugar the day before

coffee x 2

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134761"/>
> 3 eggs under those grits over medium well
> 
> sausage patties
> 
> no bread
> 
> 3 oz oj
> 
> ...


late start today? at first when I saw the pic I thought...scrapple?lol....I had to stop eating grits....I just loved adding sugar to them lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> late start today? at first when I saw the pic I thought...scrapple?lol....I had to stop eating grits....I just loved adding sugar to them lol


yes..a bit late...a lot of times i do a brunch anyway...

i just read up on scrapple again then called moms and asked if she had it thinking since she's from the country and she indeed said if it was done right DELISH...her mom used to make it homemade she said


sounds like it has the bread in it already..i guess its inevitable before i try it...but nope...other pork fat(small sausage patties) was on my plate today...what ratio of protein is it anyway...same as bacon sausage?

----------


## Squats33

1/2 cup brown rice smothered by chili. Ground turkey in the chili of course

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken balti curry with rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> yes..a bit late...a lot of times i do a brunch anyway...
> 
> i just read up on scrapple again then called moms and asked if she had it thinking since she's from the country and she indeed said if it was done right DELISH...her mom used to make it homemade she said
> 
> sounds like it has the bread in it already..i guess its inevitable before i try it...but nope...other pork fat(small sausage patties) was on my plate today...what ratio of protein is it anyway...same as bacon sausage?


mmmmm homemade scrapple :Drool: 
man I think I've said it before....breakfast isnt breakfast for me without scrapple lol....I wanna say its about a 2:1 ratio of carbs/fat :Stick Out Tongue: rotein

----------


## bigt405

1 lb of deer steaks  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> mmmmm homemade scrapple
> man I think I've said it before....breakfast isnt breakfast for me without scrapple lol....I wanna say its about a 2:1 ratio of carbs/fatrotein


thats not bad

same as the shiat i eat...when i eat eggs and not just a steak for breakfast(think i'll do that more soon)

----------


## marcus300

8 whole eggs and large sweet potato, black pepper

----------


## zaggahamma

> 8 whole eggs and large sweet potato, black pepper


big man meal

666 cals?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

666

bout 1400/day

----------


## Etbthree

:LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

Kitkat and aero

----------


## Etbthree

chicken

----------


## Etbthree

& asparagus

----------


## Etbthree

andd

----------


## jasc

3 Girl Scout - Macaroons, a Mrs. Fields cookie, and a protein shake

Mmmmmm

----------


## Etbthree

eggs

----------


## Etbthree

Frozen Thin Mints >

----------


## Shsm

Frozen Frosted Strawberry Pop Tart, Chipotle, and ~48 ounces water

----------


## Etbthree

rice

----------


## Etbthree

spice

----------


## Etbthree

agua

----------


## Zodiac82

papa Johns steak and cheese pizza....and wings....

----------


## MuscleInk

12oz of catfish......but I'd much rather be eating a pizza too!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## cj111

What's a catfish taste like? 

Fish obviously, I've just never had it

----------


## MuscleInk

> What's a catfish taste like?
> 
> Fish obviously, I've just never had it


Pvssy. Lol. It's a bit mild actually. Normally I like it prepared Cajun style but tonight it's just broiled with ginger and onion. Ratio of fats :Stick Out Tongue: rotein is about 30:70 in cat fish.

Catfish is rich in niacin, B12,and has average levels of zinc, iron, potassium, as well as vitamins A, D, E, and K.

----------


## cj111

Honestly I've never even seen it in the store.. I stick to canned salmon. 4g of omega 3 can't complain. Send some catfish up to Canada!

----------


## zaggahamma

pulled pork sammy

half order of ff

3/4 ear of corn

3 oz root beer

tbsp ketchup

1/3 cup sweet bbq sauce

1/4 cup hot chocolate

950
2350 day

----------


## Back In Black

Whey isolate & skim milk

Potato farls topped with a little jam

Cup of tea

----------


## marcus300

whey 
oats
blueberries
morning shake  :Smilie:

----------


## fishizzle0927

treadmill dust..........

----------


## RaginCajun

> treadmill dust..........


Hahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake: 1 scoop chocolate protein blend, cup of egg whites, 3/4 cup almond milk, cocoa powder, PB powder, banana, instant coffee, and a dash of cinnamon

Macros: 424 cals. 49g pro 35g carb 7g fat

----------


## bikeral

Protein pancakes

----------


## Back In Black

Cadbury's Mini Eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cadbury's Mini Eggs


Damn you!

I gave sweets up for lent, along with pizza!

Bock bock bock

----------


## redz

> Cadbury's Mini Eggs


I think I was almost as bad with the chocolate peanut butter protein bar i just downed.

----------


## Back In Black

My last cheat day for a long time and the first time I've eaten solid food really in almost 4 days! I'm gonna have a humongous ziti for dinner tonight :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> My last cheat day for a long time and the first time I've eaten solid food really in almost 4 days! I'm gonna have a humongous ziti for dinner tonight


Glad you're back on the solids buddy!

----------


## Zodiac82

protein blend....whey....blue/blackberries....almond milk and oats

----------


## Back In Black

> Glad you're back on the solids buddy!


Me too, thanks bud :Smilie: 

Large bowl of Rice Krispies with skim milk

----------


## energizer bunny

lean minced beef, brocoli,asparagus..........pint of water.

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs

----------


## Back In Black

Some outstanding gruyere cheese

----------


## Back In Black

Baked ziti

----------


## RaginCajun

> Baked ziti


yum

what is it? 

looks like a baked spaghetti of some sort

----------


## RaginCajun

for lunch:

had pulled chicken and bbq beef, no bun, along with some boudin stuffing (rice, pork, ground meat, and maybe chicken livers -but this was wholefoods so i doubt it had the chicken livers)

----------


## kitstreasure

I'm cooking something MI probably gets a lot of, but is a special treat around here: Bun Thit Nu'ong (Honey Grilled Pork with Noodles). I'm subbing chicken for the pork though so I guess it would actually be Bun Ga Nu'ong. Love me some Vietnamese food!

----------


## 951thompson

Pancake made with muesli.

----------


## 951thompson

> I'm cooking something MI probably gets a lot of, but is a special treat around here: Bun Thit Nu'ong (Honey Grilled Pork with Noodles). I'm subbing chicken for the pork though so I guess it would actually be Bun Ga Nu'ong. Love me some Vietnamese food!


Sounds nice  :Smilie:

----------


## kitstreasure

> Sounds nice


It is one of the dishes I consider "Heaven in a Bowl"!

----------


## kitstreasure

> I'm cooking something MI probably gets a lot of, but is a special treat around here: Bun Thit Nu'ong (Honey Grilled Pork with Noodles). I'm subbing chicken for the pork though so I guess it would actually be Bun Ga Nu'ong. Love me some Vietnamese food!




Mine looks kinda like this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## 951thompson

> It is one of the dishes I consider "Heaven in a Bowl"!


I've never tried Vietnamese food, sounds nice, I love Chinese,thi, and Indian food, so probs would be up my street  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134834"/>
> 
> Mine looks kinda like this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Mmm looks delish

----------


## Soar

Just made some chicken thighs, 6x boneless 1.5 table spoons of cayenne, 1 table spoon chili powder and some franks! Man I love my spices!

----------


## 951thompson

> Just made some chicken thighs, 6x boneless 1.5 table spoons of cayenne, 1 table spoon chili powder and some franks! Man I love my spices!


Me too, love spicy food, don't like it on the way out tho lol (ring sting)

----------


## Zodiac82

man at a buffet so just chowing down lol lemme see....
steak
chicken breast
some type of cornbread
sauerkraut and sausage
ribs
pulled pork
some type of carrot, raisin and pineapple mix
shrimp
2 rounds was deeeelish

----------


## MuscleInk

12oz Kobe steak. Grilled asparagus.

----------


## Back In Black

> yum
> 
> what is it?
> 
> looks like a baked spaghetti of some sort


Pasta, provolone cheese, sour cream, ground beef in tomato sauce, mozzarella, Parmesan. Different layers and baked.

It's about a billion calories per mouthful so it tastes amazing :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Bacon & mushroom sandwich

Cup of tea

----------


## Back In Black

Pizza

Fresh cream chocolate sponge

Cup of tea

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Eatin' out!

----------


## austinite

> Eatin' out!


Dang that looks good! Shish-tawook?

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Shish-tawook?


Yep!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Here is another.

----------


## austinite

^ That's it. I know what's for lunch now. I might settle for Shawarma though if my favorite place isnt open!

----------


## Frontrow12

200g wholewheat pasta, 200g chicken. Big bowl!

----------


## Zodiac82

some hunan Lamb
shrimp fried rice
chicken and pecans
and some chicken dumplings

Attachment 134873

----------


## MuscleInk

16 oz steak, asparagus, 1.5L of BCAAs.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Chinese food earlier...now its pizza time. 

Im following a revolutionary diet called, Take Out.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shsm

> Chinese food earlier...now its pizza time.
> 
> Im following a revolutionary diet called, Take Out.


Dieting is a b*tch. Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> some hunan Lamb
> shrimp fried rice
> chicken and pecans
> and some chicken dumplings
> 
> Attachment 134873


looks good

thats a healthy meal for me

----------


## Turkish Juicer

12oz chicken breast, steamed veggies drizzled w/ EVOO and white rice.

----------


## austinite

Brown rice with steamed chicken and broccoli.

----------


## riotz0r

Oatmeal, peanut butter, vanilla whey and splenda... So good if made right

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna

Yellow bell pepper

Gruyere cheese

----------


## Gaspaco

> Brown rice with steamed chicken and broccoli.


The SAME, but my rice is white!

----------


## austinite

Yeah that's right! Carrot cupcake!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> Yeah that's right! Carrot cupcake!!!


So you like carrots! And don't call me cupcake!

----------


## austinite

> So you like carrots! And don't call me cupcake!


haha! i actually don't like carrots at all. But I love carrot cake!

----------


## Back In Black

Spaghetti bolognese

1 slice home made malted bread with butter & jam

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

----------


## zaggahamma

> Spaghetti bolognese
> 
> 1 slice home made malted bread with butter & jam


i had lasagna bolognese on my last cruise....never had bolgnese before....was so unique and rich and bold and delish

----------


## zaggahamma

steelhead trout yum

stouffer's mac n cheeeeeeeeeese double yum

if u havent tried stouffer's mac n cheese u might shouldnt

1888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

a couple chicken breast
4 biscuits
mashed potatoes
red beans and rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> a couple chicken breast
> 4 biscuits
> mashed potatoes
> red beans and rice


popeyes?

----------


## Zodiac82

> popeyes?


lmao yeh....I after I posted it I was like I shoulda just said Popeye's

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao yeh....I after I posted it I was like I shoulda just said Popeye's


sounded like something i would get there but only one breastage and havent tried their mashed taters but love the beans and rice....like kfc biscuits better..bout the only place i like biscuits without gravy

----------


## Zodiac82

> sounded like something i would get there but only one breastage and havent tried their mashed taters but love the beans and rice....like kfc biscuits better..bout the only place i like biscuits without gravy


love red beans and rice....I think I still have some homemade in the fridge....we had kfc too....my fiancées grandparents were in town from NC so everyone(same Apple as buffet) was over tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

> love red beans and rice....I think I still have some homemade in the fridge....we had kfc too....my fiancées grandparents were in town from NC so everyone(same Apple as buffet) was over tonight


i havent had too much of popeyes since i get my beans and rice fix like 3-4 times a week at the in-laws...rican style

i'm getting hungry..prolly gonna have a snack soon..still got chili left...wifeys bringing home a sammy so i have a choice

----------


## Zodiac82

> i havent had too much of popeyes since i get my beans and rice fix like 3-4 times a week at the in-laws...rican style
> 
> i'm getting hungry..prolly gonna have a snack soon..still got chili left...wifeys bringing home a sammy so i have a choice


lol sounds good

----------


## OnTheSauce

Large chicken finger plate with extra toast from zaxbys

----------


## youngsamuel

Lentil and turkey soup

----------


## Turkish Juicer

10 oz of greasy meatball assortment with traditional dipping sauce in the center.

----------


## MuscleInk

> 10 oz of greasy meatball assortment with traditional dipping sauce in the center.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134974"/>


Your food always sounds so damn good TJ!!!!

You make my 12 oz beef in a red wine reduction sauce with grilled onions sound so boring!!!!!!!

----------


## Gaspaco

3eggs, some ham. Bread
Protein powder in milk
Pineapple

----------


## Frontrow12

200g egg whites
180g Rump
88g waxy maize
Cookies and cream whey

----------


## Back In Black

Pollock fillet

2 whole eggs & 2 egg white omelette

Home made malted bread, toasted with jam

Cup of tea

----------


## Gaspaco

200g chicken
250g potatoes

----------


## ElDude

spinach salad with 150g chicken, 4 hard boiled egg whites, flax seed, pumpkin seed, tomato, broccoli, little bit of dressing (EVOO, fresh garlic, lemon juice, very finely crushed basin and balsamic vinegar)

----------


## Gaspaco

Two cans of sardines in water + bread

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna 

Green beans

Natty PB

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shrimp in rice
and beef and brocoli

----------


## baseline_9

My 15 min chilli....

Yes those are baked beans.....

Yes there is cheese in there.....

And yes, it fits my mother Fukin macros  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Penne pasta whole wheat

Extra lean mince bolognese

No cheese  :Frown: 

Caramel rice cake

Cup of tea

----------


## baseline_9

> Penne pasta whole wheat
> 
> Extra lean mince bolognese
> 
> No cheese 
> 
> Caramel rice cake
> 
> Cup of tea


My m8 made me try a caramel rice cake the other day.... Bloody hell, really good....

----------


## Back In Black

> My m8 made me try a caramel rice cake the other day.... Bloody hell, really good....


That's my self imposed only type of sweet treat for the next 12-13 weeks. All within macro's, of course :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

> That's my self imposed only type of sweet treat for the next 12-13 weeks. All within macro's, of course


Of course

I may join you,.....


However I have a better option....

Pancakes made with a powder mix (decent macros) and a protein powder.... With walden farms pancake syrup (calorie free) all over it

And yes, that walden farms stuff is the absolute dogs bollocks..... AMAZING!

----------


## Back In Black

I love me some pancakes. Made the proper British way OR the old cottage cheese and oats American style. My 2 year old has started loving the British style too.

Sugar free syrups give me terrible wind though :Frown:

----------


## baseline_9

> I love me some pancakes. Made the proper British way OR the old cottage cheese and oats American style. My 2 year old has started loving the British style too.
> 
> Sugar free syrups give me terrible wind though


They give me wind too.... But not this one  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

This is the stuff

----------


## Back In Black

I'll look into it. I think it's sucralose that fvcks me up. Big time!

----------


## baseline_9

> I'll look into it. I think it's sucralose that fvcks me up. Big time!


I have had it terrible with lots of zero sugar stuff.... But I seem ok with this....

I have some sugar free maple syrup which is the shit but that gives me killer wind.....really bad

----------


## MickeyKnox

Warm Italian Porchetta with an Italian fresh baked bun, lots of mustard, and more Porchetta on the side with large olives, and to top it off.....two cream filled custard cannoli's.  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

Just waiting for my chicken breasts to finish baking with a big pot of broccoli. YUM lol.

----------


## 951thompson

Salad with 200g cottage cheese on top with two boiled eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken and fish tacos
2 beef tacos
a little salsa and spaghetti sauce and 
banana peppers
a sprinkle of parmesan cheese

Attachment 135063

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 chicken and fish tacos
> 2 beef tacos
> a little salsa and spaghetti sauce and 
> banana peppers
> a sprinkle of parmesan cheese
> 
> Attachment 135063


ole' !!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken and fake egg and light cheese burrito

coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

> ole' !!!!!!!


lololol

----------


## Zodiac82

> chicken and fake egg and light cheese burrito
> 
> coffee


lol when u say fake egg do u mean the kind that u pour in

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol when u say fake egg do u mean the kind that u pour in




i think

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken and spinach  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

4 oz OJ

----------


## fishizzle0927

muscle milk and bcaas........

----------


## Lunk1

6oz top sirloin
1 cup spanish rice

----------


## Lunk1

1 1/2 cup cottage cheese
handfull of sliced almonds and cranberries

----------


## Tron3219

7oz bourbon glazed salmon
Chocolate covered almonds

-TroN-

----------


## Tron3219

I'm impressed lunk...how's te battle between you and good going?

-TroN-

----------


## Lunk1

> I'm impressed lunk...how's te battle between you and good going?
> 
> -TroN-


It is an every minute battle indeed~

Feel like if I can get a perfect week in then I will have it on the back pedel~!

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken sardines bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Brisket, turkey breast, and green beans

----------


## XstabberX

4oz roast beef
Apple
2 salmon fish oil capsules 
1 ephedrine 
Cup of black coffee
Trying to lose a little BF before I start my first cycle

----------


## Tron3219

> It is an every minute battle indeed~
> 
> Feel like if I can get a perfect week in then I will have it on the back pedel~!


Good luck to us big guy! I'm having a hard time not over eating right now. I'm desperately trying to eat withing 500-700 surplus...but it's been an uphill battle to not eat 1000+...

-TroN-

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## Turkish Juicer

More chicken for me...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> More chicken for me...


Damn TJ - that looks awesome ....

----------


## Gaspaco

^^^ it does!

Cottage cheese 400g mixed in milk with berries.

----------


## trenhead1

I just had 4 chicken breasts loadsa brown rice and roasted veg smothered in mayo

----------


## trenhead1

> Damn TJ - that looks awesome ....


X2 looks class

----------


## zaggahamma

about 5 oz of this

baked tater butter/sour cream

steamed corn/lil butter

2 cap n diets

2100 cals for the day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 and a half cap n diets

----------


## zaggahamma

only took a couple sips of the 3rd

then cake/ice cream (moms birthday 70)

2555 /day

----------


## MickeyKnox

More Porchetta on a fresh bun with mozzarella and a large glass of skim milk. 

And maybe a couple more choc filled cannoli's for good measure.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> only took a couple sips of the 3rd
> 
> then cake/ice cream (moms birthday 70)
> 
> 2555 /day


gettin sloshed down the zagga? lol....on the run so mcd sausage mcmuffin and 2 sausage burritos

----------


## zaggahamma

> gettin sloshed down the zagga? lol....on the run so mcd sausage mcmuffin and 2 sausage burritos


damn u 3 sammy eatin mofo

3 in 1 here with a brisket sammy


4 oz oj

coffee

----------


## human project

> More Porchetta on a fresh bun with mozzarella and a large glass of skim milk.
> 
> And maybe a couple more choc filled cannoli's for good measure.


I miss cannoli's :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## krugerr

Peanut butter, with peanut butter. For dessert I'm having... Peanut butter. 

I need to get so much of it in before the Comp so I won't crave it for a while.

----------


## Back In Black

> Peanut butter, with peanut butter. For dessert I'm having... Peanut butter.
> 
> I need to get so much of it in before the Comp so I won't crave it for a while.


Don't forget to sprinkle some extra peanuts on top :Wink:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Peanut butter, with peanut butter. For dessert I'm having... Peanut butter. 
> 
> I need to get so much of it in before the Comp so I won't crave it for a while.



OMFG sounds like peanut butter heaven! I'm said adios to my pb ... I don't trust myself around it. Instead I bought Almond Butter which is good, but I can stop at 1 tbsp..... enjoy your PB sir, I'll live vicariously through you  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

Just finished a powerlifting workout. Been on low carbs for the Last 4 days, just starting my carb refeed. Just had bowl of cornflakes, a fruity bagel with lemon curd, a pint of powder milk and a low fat choc mousse  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Just finished a powerlifting workout. Been on low carbs for the Last 4 days, just starting my carb refeed. Just had bowl of cornflakes, a fruity bagel with lemon curd, a pint of powder milk and a low fat choc mousse


*drool* enjoy!! Re-feeds are godly!!

----------


## 951thompson

> *drool* enjoy!! Re-feeds are godly!!


Carb refeeds feel wrong, yet tastes so right lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> *drool* enjoy!! Re-feeds are godly!!


 is that a recent pic GB looking pretty lean my man

----------


## Zodiac82

Pizza the doctors office ordered for me

----------


## 951thompson

2 Peri peri chicken with lettuce sandwiches and a low fat choc mousse.

----------


## MuscleInk

12 jumbo shrimp, 6 oz chicken breast, red, yellow, and green peppers. 2L of BCAAs.

----------


## bigpapabuff

i browned 10oz of 97/3 ground turkey breast in little crumbles, added in 1 cup of precook brown rice i had in fridge, put some of the green tabasco sauce on it. It tastes ok.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 5pm

dinner at 8

chicken club

chicken tortilla soup minus tortillas

cole slaw

2 oz cherry coke

4 oz hot chocolate

2200/day

----------


## krugerr

> Don't forget to sprinkle some extra peanuts on top


Shit, I didn't think of that! Thanks BiB!




> OMFG sounds like peanut butter heaven! I'm said adios to my pb ... I don't trust myself around it. Instead I bought Almond Butter which is good, but I can stop at 1 tbsp..... enjoy your PB sir, I'll live vicariously through you


Ditto, I have just eaten a jar! All I have now is chocolate cereal or more peanut butter.... PB cereal? /runs to kitchen/

----------


## human project

1lb strip steak
1 apple 
Half jar peanut butter

----------


## 951thompson

Cornflakes 1 pint of milk powder and a fruity bagel with lemon curd.

----------


## Armykid93

Powerbar

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

1 and 1/2 sausage

1 and 3/4 dry toast

1/4 tbsp natty pb

2 oz OJ

coffee


600

----------


## Zodiac82

frosted flakes and medicine :-(

----------


## VTX1800

Pork tenderloin with squash, zucchini, and some other exotic veggies the wife cooked up. (Left overs FYI) and an apple for dessert. Had me a banana and peanut butter 12grain sammich for breakfast. Orange for a mid workday snack and will be rushing home for 60 grams of whey then another peanut butter sammich, then to the gym for shoulder Fridays!!!! Then it's more whey an whatever the wife has whipped up, with a side of rough sex!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 jumbo grilled shrimp

1/2 sweet pot

Pineapple and strawberries

----------


## Zodiac82

> 5 jumbo grilled shrimp
> 
> 1/2 sweet pot
> 
> Pineapple and strawberries


hey hey we cant talk about recreational drugs ;-)

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/2 sweet pot


hey hey we cant talk about recreational drugs ;-)

----------


## Back In Black

Pork tenderloin in jerk seasoning

Carrots (ran out of green veg :Frown:  )

Home made organic malted bread buttered and a slice with jam :Smilie: 

Cup of tea with caramel rice cake

----------


## fishizzle0927

6oz diced grilled chicken breast half head romain lettuce bell peppers black beans and 3 tbsp hot homemade fresh salsa

----------


## fishizzle0927

> Pork tenderloin in jerk seasoning
> 
> Carrots (ran out of green veg )
> 
> Home made organic malted bread buttered and a slice with jam
> 
> Cup of tea with caramel rice cake


just bought a tenderloin and a new grill ...................... cant wait!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1234 cals/day

----------


## kfizzle187

[ATTACH]135320[/ATTACH

Yep!

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken sandwhich and baconator from Wendy's (hey i havent eatin anythin but cereal today lol)

----------


## Frontrow12

Steak
Egg whites
Peanut butter protein balls

----------


## Zodiac82

4 eggs]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
4 pieces of bacon]]] on bread
2 link sausages]]]]]]]

4 protein waffles

Attachment 135380

----------


## zaggahamma

2 egg, 1 slice deli ham, swiss, paninni

2 oz grape juice

coffee

500

----------


## 951thompson

100g Chinese curry flavored wholemeal cous cous with 200g chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chicken club

sf lemonaide

300

800/day

----------


## ironbeck

WE just devoured a large x cheese double pepperoni pizza and a couple of ice cold beers!

----------


## Zodiac82

cereal....Krave

----------


## Back In Black

> WE just devoured a large x cheese double pepperoni pizza and a couple of ice cold beers!


Bastard :Wink: 

Japanese rice crackers

Jerked pork loin, broccoli, dry baked potato

Coke Zero

Carmel rice cake

Cup of tea

----------


## 951thompson

Sardines on toasted wholemeal bread, with a splash of hot sauce, covered in cottage cheese, then grilled.

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp pasta

----------


## ironbeck

> Bastard
> 
> Japanese rice crackers
> 
> Jerked pork loin, broccoli, dry baked potato
> 
> Coke Zero
> 
> Carmel rice cake
> ...


Now we r eating large Blizzards from DQ

----------


## Back In Black

> Now we r eating large Blizzards from DQ


I don't know what they are, which is probably a good thing :Smilie:

----------


## ironbeck

> I don't know what they are, which is probably a good thing


A huge cup of your favorite ice cream wipped with your favorite candies and nuts in a thick frozen delight lol.......I still manage to stay under 13%bf and no zits lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> A huge cup of your favorite ice cream wipped with your favorite candies and nuts in a thick frozen delight lol.......I still manage to stay under 13%bf and no zits lol


u eat this while I have to eat a boiled egg....not fair lol

----------


## clarky.

Just had a shake  :Tear:

----------


## zaggahamma

fried chicken breast

1/2 cup potato salad

1 Hawaiian roll

slice carrot cake

coffee

1700/day

----------


## OnTheSauce

Peanut butter sandwich, girl scout cookies, protein shake

----------


## Tron3219

> Peanut butter sandwich, girl scout cookies, protein shake


Tagalongs?

-TroN-

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Tagalongs?
> 
> -TroN-


Creepy that u knew that

----------


## Tron3219

> Creepy that u knew that


Haha duuuuuuude I love me some tagalongs...beyond jealous at the moment!

-TroN-

----------


## losieloos

Steak and yams.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast w/pineapples
shrimp
side salad w/fatfree bluecheese dressing
glass of tea

Attachment 135450

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken tortilla soup

2 slices toast natty pb

2444 day

----------


## Zodiac82

chocolate icecream....midnight snack

----------


## Perseverance1

Nothing cause my life sucks and I made myself pregnant for that competition

----------


## kfizzle187

> 135320[/ATTACH
> 
> Yep!






And leftovers from last night!

----------


## Perseverance1

Just slammed 8oz grilled chicken boobs...I think I'm hungrier now than before I ate.....sigh

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats + milk

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage cheese

2+2 omelette with mushrooms

Bran flakes with skim milk

----------


## Back In Black

6 medallions of smoked bacon with ketchup on 2 white muffins (English)

Cup of tea

----------


## 951thompson

2 slices of high fibre toasted bread, topped with pilchards in tomato sauces, splash of hot sauce, 100g of cottage cheese smothered over the top, then grilled. Cup of green tea.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## OnTheSauce

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135493"/>


That's what im talking bout.

----------


## Gaspaco

> That's what im talking bout.


 :Big Grin:  the waitress said I can pick 5sides to my hamburger i picked up 5 eggs  :Big Grin:  

Two are inside!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Teriyaki pork loin and broccoli

Slice of home made malted bread, toasted with raspberry jam

Crunchie choc bar

Cup of tea

----------


## OnTheSauce

Im at Ihop, wait til my order gets here. Same thing I always get. Sirloin tips with eggs, hashbrowns, and cinnastack pancakes

----------


## Dpyle

> Im at Ihop, wait til my order gets here. Same thing I always get. Sirloin tips with eggs, hashbrowns, and cinnastack pancakes


Love the tips and eggs with hashbrowns, but I usually add the spinach omelet and harvest grain pancakes with mine.

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished a quick and easy breakfast of 3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 1c rice all cooked together in the pan, and topped with 2 slices fat free cheddar, and franks hot sauce.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pieces of chicken 2 whole eggs and a boatload of shrimp and a glass of tea

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna mixed with low fat mayo and ketchup

Savoy cabbage

Home made protein flapjack

----------


## OnTheSauce

Moes chicken joey burrito

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti

----------


## >Good Luck<

> spaghetti


X2... Add a leafy green and red salad with EVOO and red wine vinegar


I NEED PROTEIN BRO!

----------


## Zodiac82

> X2... Add a leafy green and red salad with EVOO and red wine vinegar
> 
> I NEED PROTEIN BRO!


I was gonna add some whole eggs....but ill eat them with the chicken breast ill eat in a few

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I was gonna add some whole eggs....but ill eat them with the chicken breast ill eat in a few


Man we are on the same wave length bud, just dropped 6 eggs in the water

----------


## MuscleInk

Screw the trainer. Screw cutting. I'm eating pizza today!

----------


## Tron3219

> Screw the trainer. Screw cutting. I'm eating pizza today!


I had donut holes :-/

-TroN-

----------


## Dpyle

I blew it out today. Had half a fried chicken with rice and beans for lunch and half a 16" pizza for dinner.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man we are on the same wave length bud, just dropped 6 eggs in the water


lol....

----------


## Perseverance1

Bout ta crush 12oz of chicken breast with some 'delicious' brown rice.....

----------


## auswest

500g sliced kangaroo steak
120g fresh spinach leaves
1 chopped onion
Dozen pitted kalamatta olives
Table spoon extra virgin olive oil
Splash of Tabasco

----------


## Tron3219

> 500g sliced kangaroo steak
> 120g fresh spinach leaves
> 1 chopped onion
> Dozen pitted kalamatta olives
> Table spoon extra virgin olive oil
> Splash of Tabasco
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135611"/>


Kangaroo steak huh? How's that? Lean?

-TroN-

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs oats

----------


## auswest

> Kangaroo steak huh? How's that? Lean?
> 
> -TroN-






That is the macro breakdown of 500g roo steak  :Wink: 
As lean as it gets

----------


## Tron3219

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135612"/>
> 
> That is the macro breakdown of 500g roo steak 
> As lean as it gets


I wonder what the macro of horse is...?

Wtf? It has sugar in it?!

-TroN-

----------


## MuscleInk

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135612"/>
> 
> That is the macro breakdown of 500g roo steak 
> As lean as it gets


Sounds delicious. I haven't eaten kangaroo yet.

----------


## auswest

Roo tastes great IMO, I like to thinly slice it,

2grams of sugar mmm maybe that's why it tastes so good  :Smilie: 

It's amazing how such simple recipes can taste so good, I'm in love with this dish ATM, could be too much protein for some people in one sitting however

Alternatively I will half the meat and add 250g of cooked brown rice

A couple of handfuls of chopped mushrooms is another favourite I add, sadly none in the fridge today

----------


## MuscleInk

> Roo tastes great IMO, I like to thinly slice it,
> 
> 2grams of sugar mmm maybe that's why it tastes so good 
> 
> It's amazing how such simple recipes can taste so good, I'm in love with this dish ATM, could be too much protein for some people in one sitting however
> 
> Alternatively I will half the meat and add 250g of cooked brown rice
> 
> A couple of handfuls of chopped mushrooms is another favourite I add, sadly none in the fridge today


Damn.....this protein shake before bed sounds like crap now!

----------


## austinite

A handful of pistachios! Yum!

----------


## Tron3219

> A handful of pistachios! Yum!


Ur nuts r green! Might wanna check that out!

-TroN-

----------


## MuscleInk

> Ur nuts r green! Might wanna check that out!
> 
> -TroN-


My nuts are still blue from last night, but I'm not complaining!  :Smilie:

----------


## auswest

> Damn.....this protein shake before bed sounds like crap now!


Haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Went down way to quickly still hungry, gonna have to go heat up some brown rice, enjoy that shake won't ya

----------


## MuscleInk

> Haha 
> 
> Went down way to quickly still hungry, gonna have to go heat up some brown rice, enjoy that shake won't ya


Ok, I don't like you anymore tonight.  :Frown:

----------


## Tron3219

I had a whataburger earlier. Austinite! I know u know about the a1 thick and hearty!

-TroN-

----------


## auswest

> Ok, I don't like you anymore tonight.


Hahaha  :Frown:

----------


## MuscleInk

> I had a whataburger earlier. Austinite! I know u know about the a1 thick and hearty!
> 
> -TroN-


I have no idea what that is but I think I want one!!! 

Must be a Texas thing.  :Wink:

----------


## Tron3219

It is only the best burger place EEEEEEEVER!


A1 thick and hearty is double meat double cheese grilled onions and bacon with a1 sauce...I add japalenos

-TroN-

----------


## MuscleInk

> It is only the best burger place EEEEEEEVER!
> 
> A1 thick and hearty is double meat double cheese grilled onions and bacon with a1 sauce...I add japalenos
> 
> -TroN-


I just got a boner. Sure sounds better than InNOut.  :Frown:

----------


## MuscleInk

I think I want a kangaroo burger soaked in A1, piled high with bacon and jalapeños!

----------


## Tron3219

> I just got a boner. Sure sounds better than InNOut.


It is...ppl aren't as nice as inNout tho lol

-TroN-

----------


## auswest

Can't remember the last time I ate bacon and cheese, they are 2 things that have no place in my diet, in fact that's a bit of a lie once a month I eat pizza as my treat for the month, deffernatly contains cheese, and it's a supreme so no doubt has bacon :/

----------


## Tron3219

> Can't remember the last time I ate bacon and cheese, they are 2 things that have no place in my diet, in fact that's a bit of a lie once a month I eat pizza as my treat for the month, deffernatly contains cheese, and it's a supreme so no doubt has bacon :/


Haha I'm bulking and Sundays don't count

-TroN-

----------


## auswest

> Haha I'm bulking and Sundays don't count
> 
> -TroN-


Hahaha  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Protein shake

Japanese rice crackers

Home made organic bread with lemon curd

Cottage cheese

2+2 scrambled eggs

Cup of tea

----------


## auswest

> Protein shake
> 
> Japanese rice crackers
> 
> Home made organic bread with lemon curd
> 
> Cottage cheese
> 
> 2+2 scrambled eggs
> ...


Haha nice 5 course meal

----------


## Back In Black

> Haha nice 5 course meal


That was brekko, one of the 5 most important meals of the day!

----------


## Back In Black

200g chicken breast with broccoli

Potato farls with raspberry jam

Cup of tea

----------


## krugerr

> 200g chicken breast with broccoli
> 
> Potato farls with raspberry jam
> 
> Cup of tea


So far im on 3 cups of tea, caffeine, T3 and Ephadrine... another hour until lunch!

----------


## Zodiac82

oven roasted chicken breast marinated in three seasonings and two whole eggs

----------


## djdirtyshawa77

lucky charms lol all marshmellows

----------


## kfizzle187

Wtf? It has sugar in it?!

-TroN-[/QUOTE]



Lmao

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup

Soda bread with butter and jam

Caramel rice cake

Cup of tea

----------


## Gaspaco

Pork
Rice

----------


## -KJ-

Oat Pancakes.. 

Oats
Egg
Whey
Optional: Blueberries and Crushed Cashews/Almonds

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast with green beans and red bell pepper

Home made protein flapjack

----------


## 951thompson

300g chicken in a balti curry, with 100g rice.

----------


## Perseverance1

Sippin on some diet v8 splash...drink about 8oz each morning if I feel like cheating on my diet.

10 cals, 2g sugar

----------


## austinite

Sushi @ 5pm. hooray!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

microwaved a large red potato sprinkled with no salt seasoning and drinking a 40gr vanilla protein shake (75% milk pro isolate/25% whey protein conc)

----------


## zaggahamma

boiled chicken

vigo yellow rice

cabbage

coffee

crystal light

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken
Salad

----------


## Dpyle

> boiled chicken
> 
> vigo yellow rice
> 
> cabbage
> 
> coffee
> 
> crystal light


Tasty tip if you don't already. Use the water you boiled the chicken in to cook your rice. Adds some natural flavor to it.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Tasty tip if you don't already. Use the water you boiled the chicken in to cook your rice. Adds some natural flavor to it.


oh buddy

that IS INDEED THE KEY  :Smilie: 

LOL

no throwing that away...i'd bathe in it before i poured it out

----------


## Zodiac82

some peanut butter

----------


## Back In Black



----------


## jimmyinkedup

> 


Looks damn good!

----------


## austinite

> 


Laaaaaamb?

----------


## Back In Black

> Laaaaaamb?


Kinda! Lambs liver. Mashed potato, carrots and proper British gravy :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Raw fish. Yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Looks damn good!


x 2 !

pwo shake here

----------


## Back In Black

> Raw fish. Yum.


I hope that's not the crazy lady!!!

----------


## austinite

> I hope that's not the crazy lady!!!


Hell no! Haha

----------


## 951thompson

100g cottage cheese mixed with 100g muesli and two spoons full of spenda.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 protein waffles
3 eggs over easy
1 bloomin onion
1 piece of Monterey chicken
mashed potatoes
homemade apple/orange juice from juicer

Attachment 135657

----------


## austinite

^ looks good. You sure overcooked your over "easy" eggs  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol i was thinking the same thing...thats how i cook mine but i would call those over med/well

i dont like over easy eggs yuk

looks like a lil leftover outback add eggs and taters

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^ looks good. You sure overcooked your over "easy" eggs


 thanks....lol my fiance did but it was a lil runny




> lol i was thinking the same thing...thats how i cook mine but i would call those over med/well
> 
> i dont like over easy eggs yuk
> 
> looks like a lil leftover outback add eggs and taters


that was the theme she was going for lol....but she made it all....except the waffles I did those bad boys lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks....lol my fiance did but it was a lil runny
> 
> 
> 
> that was the theme she was going for lol....but she made it all....except the waffles I did those bad boys lol


Pic just made me hungrier than ever dont know if i can wait for my chicken strips to arrive at 10:15

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther plate of chic and yellow rice n cabbage


2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> nuther plate of chic and yellow rice n cabbage
> 
> 2222/day


only 30 mins left for strips lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> only 30 mins left for strips lol


lil full though

----------


## Zodiac82

ham sandwhich....I dont kno what's wrong wit me lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> ham sandwhich....I dont kno what's wrong wit me lol


whats wrong with ham

----------


## Back In Black

Pre workout breakfast shake:-

Oats
Cottage cheese
Strawberry WPI

----------


## Perseverance1

Just smashed 8oz lean beef and a little noodles...yup I only have meal 1 and meal 2 and rarely switch it up....day in and day out. Once I bulk again I'll have 4 meals though I think, haven't fully decided.

----------


## Back In Black

Post workout 

2 +2 omelette with mushrooms

Pollock fillet

Bran flakes with skim milk

----------


## Gaspaco

Post workout

Chicken 200g
Rice 250g
Veggies

----------


## Back In Black

Stir fried chicken and Savoy cabbage with a splash of teriyaki sauce

Brown soda bread with raspberry jam.

Cup of tea

----------


## Zodiac82

> whats wrong with ham


oh no nothin....I just meant I had just eaten only an hr earlier lol

----------


## Zodiac82

cereal and and egg

----------


## zaggahamma

> oh no nothin....I just meant I had just eaten only an hr earlier lol


gotta eat!

----------


## zaggahamma

smoked brisket (3.5 oz)

3/4 cup publix ny style tater salad  :Smilie: 

crystal light

coffee x 1.5

555

----------


## 951thompson

150g mackerel in tomato sauce mixed with 100g of brown pasta

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135729"/>
> 
> smoked brisket (3.5 oz)
> 
> 3/4 cup publix ny style tater salad 
> 
> crystal light
> 
> coffee x 1.5
> ...


damn thats plentiful....

2 toasted turkey eggs and scrapple sandwhiches

----------


## OnTheSauce

Taco bell. Bean Burrito and double decker

----------


## slfmade

Sri Lankan Chicken, brown rice, roasted bell peppers, low fat cheese, protein shake, diet coke!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat may and ketchup

Green beans

Potato farls

Cup of tea

----------


## slfmade

> Tuna with low fat may and ketchup
> 
> Green beans
> 
> Potato farls
> 
> Cup of tea


You and your tea. Try and man's drink and have some coffee. Anti-American!!! LOL

----------


## ElDude

slfmade, love the avi...

I am eating a can of plain tuna...

I am making ground beef patties (7% fat) tonight on some romaine lettuce. What should I mix in the ground beef to make them awesome.

----------


## Back In Black

> You and your tea. Try and man's drink and have some coffee. Anti-American!!! LOL


Ha ha, I'm English dammit :Smilie: 

Waiting to select a new coffee machine, can't really be drinking instant.

Anyhow, coffee is an Italian thing :Wink:

----------


## Soar

7 hard boiled eggs

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

50g protein powder 1 cup oats and a banana.

----------


## zaggahamma

turkey eggs?? r u for real?

do u mean turkey, eggs, scrapple??

gotta be

pwo shake here

1200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> turkey eggs?? r u for real?
> 
> do u mean turkey, eggs, scrapple??
> 
> gotta be
> 
> pwo shake here
> 
> 1200/day


lmao....yeh with the commas in between

----------


## memphisman123

20 oz Chicken Breast 
8 oz 90/10 beef 
8 oz steamed green beans

----------


## Back In Black

Chilli with brown basmati rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao....yeh with the commas in between


i thought after seing sandwich then that was prolly it but u never know with a scrapple eater u mighta happened on some turkey eggs i wonder if anybody has had em

----------


## Gaspaco

Cottage

----------


## Zodiac82

> i thought after seing sandwich then that was prolly it but u never know with a scrapple eater u mighta happened on some turkey eggs i wonder if anybody has had em


lol....call me crazy but I kinda wanna try balut eggs....keyword id kinda

----------


## OnTheSauce

Chicken and pineapple pizza with cinnastix

----------


## memphisman123

2 cups of egg whites
4 large whole eggs
Steamed green beans an salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol....call me crazy but I kinda wanna try balut eggs....keyword id kinda


had to google that'n

ewwww


dinner #1
bowl chicken tortilla soup

hot chocolate

sf lemonaide

cup strawberries
1700/day

dinner#2

rican rice and red beans

publix ny style tater salad

chickfila breast

prolly eat 3/4 of the plate

think i'll take a pic

----------


## zaggahamma

damn that was good...bout ate all of it

2666 cals for the day

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn that was good...bout ate all of it
> 
> 2666 cals for the day


looked filling

----------


## zaggahamma

> looked filling


twas

forgot..it had plantains as well

----------


## memphisman123

Can't eat until 2 p.m. ( IF) so drinking a couple cups of black coffee and downing a few litters of water haha.

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken in tomato sauce + sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage patties

coffee

crystal light

had to skip the toast after the carb coma last night...for some reason i miss the toast more than i have before today

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Post workout - A banana and a vanilla protein shake - 45 grams 75% milk pro isolate and 25% whey pro conc.

----------


## ElDude

Ground turkey, cucumber, onion, spinach and kindly beans with some brown rice all mixed together. And topped with sriracha!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Again. Steamed chicken and broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

n.y. strip

baked potato b/sc

crystal light

----------


## Zodiac82

hand full (a little more) of cinnamon roasted almonds....shouldnt have gotten those they are waaaay too good

----------


## MuscleInk

> hand full (a little more) of cinnamon roasted almonds....shouldnt have gotten those they are waaaay too good


Damn!!! Where have these been hiding!?!?!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn!!! Where have these been hiding!?!?!


I came across them at walmart....it was the first time I ever saw them and thought....oh these look good....they will be my undoing lol

----------


## zaggahamma

i love those

got em at disney once

lil chicken/yellow rice/cabbage

2 natty pb toast 

2500/day

----------


## MuscleInk

> I came across them at walmart....it was the first time I ever saw them and thought....oh these look good....they will be my undoing lol


I'm gonna have to find these! The trainer won't be pleased! They sound delicious.

Muscle Ink - Sent from my iPhone

----------


## MuscleInk

16oz of stripped bass. 1L of BCAAs.

Muscle Ink - Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Tron3219

Nothing! But I want to!

-TroN-

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats 
Milk
Banana

----------


## Perseverance1

Just knocked out a cardio session and followed it up with 3 scoops natty pb and 2 scoops whey.....best meal I've had all week!

----------


## Dpyle

2nd cup of coffee for the morning, but this one has a shot of espresso added in.

----------


## Perseverance1

> 20 oz Chicken Breast 
> 8 oz 90/10 beef 
> 8 oz steamed green beans


Wtf???

That's a lot of meat. You said you were doing IF though, right?

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken
Sweet potatoes
Veggies

----------


## sawyer86

6 egg whites, 1 scoop protein powder, 100grams of oats mixed in the blender and baked in the oven in a cake tin!

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Turkish Juicer

^^^ This.

----------


## -KJ-

> ^^^ This.


Do tell me how them skewers were made....

----------


## Back In Black

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135894"/>
> 
> ^^^ This.


Restaurant or home?

----------


## -KJ-

> Restaurant or home?


I hope at home could use them to make dinner more exciting lol

----------


## Tron3219

Pound of chicken and 2 oz walnuts and prolly some pb cuz I'm still hungry

-TroN-

----------


## Soar

500ml unsweetened almond milk And 6 hard boiled eggs

----------


## Tron3219

> 500ml unsweetened almond milk And 6 hard boiled eggs


I bet ur ass stinks!

-TroN-

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken breast, brown rice, and broc!

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey sandwhich
boiled egg
handful cinnamon walnuts

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## jimmyinkedup

banana and a 45 gram vanilla protein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Reuben sammy

3-4 hot wings

few homemade tater chips

2 oz coke

water/lemon

thinkin of ending with a skinny cow ice cream sammy 

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Boston market
chicken
2 pieces of cornbread
mac n cheeses
mashed potatoes

----------


## kelkel

Man. I love Boston Market Chicken! 

Pounding down steak and peas at the moment...

----------


## Soar

> I bet ur ass stinks!
> 
> -TroN-


Lmao yea... The girlfriend is getting used to it but my roommate still gags haha! On average I clear ten eggs a day lol

----------


## Soar

1lb ground beef, 1/4 onion, 4 pickles, one head of romaine Lettuce! Mmm

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Restaurant or home?


I ate this at a local restaurant called ''Chicken Last Stop''.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

smoked brisket sammy

2 oz oj

2 coffee

666 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1333/day

----------


## kitstreasure

My second greek yogurt of the day...

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man. I love Boston Market Chicken!
> 
> Pounding down steak and peas at the moment...


yeh its good....im not a big mac n cheese guy....at all really....but theirs is really good

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135980"/>
> 
> smoked brisket sammy
> 
> 2 oz oj
> 
> 2 coffee
> 
> 666 cals


man the things u eat looks like they may cost quite a bit

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast cubed up....with a little shredded cheese and tomato sauce and a sprinkle if parmesan

----------


## Times Roman

A large salad, 1/4 chicken (leg/thigh) cut up, smidgen of shredded cheese, and chive infused olive oil tossed in

breakfast was 1 cup oats and 2 scoops of protein powder mixed in after it was cooked.

----------


## zaggahamma

> man the things u eat looks like they may cost quite a bit


really?
naw...bulk and freeze..yes brisket is not cheap
bulk big feller
lotta free chickfila too

about mac n cheese TRY STOUFFER'S! but to be warned...its like saying TRY CRACK  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> really?
> naw...bulk and freeze..yes brisket is not cheap
> bulk big feller
> lotta free chickfila too
> 
> about mac n cheese TRY STOUFFER'S! but to be warned...its like saying TRY CRACK


lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

dinner 6:30

chicken salad sammy

cup of chic noodle soup

sf lemonaide

hot chocolate

lil soft serve ice cream

10:30 snack

vegetable beef soup

ny strip steak 3oz

2900/day

----------


## cj111

3 slices of baked sweet potato, covered in 4 fried eggs.... If you haven't tried eggs on sweet potato I suggest you give it a go

----------


## austinite

Bone in.

----------


## MuscleInk

24oz of ribeye. Cutting cycle? Ya, screw that. Bring that cow flesh over here and stand back.

MuscleInk

----------


## Turkish Juicer

^^^ This.

----------


## Back In Black

TJ you eat some good looking healthy food.

----------


## alex.mitev

TJ , what`s that on top left hand side?

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef
Rice
Broccoli

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Bone in.....the cleavage in the background


Fixed

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fixed


Hahaha, that's what I was thinking

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3 slices of baked sweet potato, covered in 4 fried eggs.... If you haven't tried eggs on sweet potato I suggest you give it a go


I like to make sweet potato hash browns, with onions, green n red bell pepper, and mushrooms! Then over easy eggs right on top

----------


## Soar

2L lemon water

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> TJ , what`s that on top left hand side?


White onion salad, raw.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> TJ you eat some good looking healthy food.


Always  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

Brown pasta
Chicken

----------


## austinite

Steamed. No rice today.

----------


## -KJ-

Sweet Potato fries and chicken yum....

----------


## Zodiac82

> Fixed


lol....I was ask....the meat ot the mrs? lol

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club sandwhich with some smartpop popcorn

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage patty

2 toast

2 oz oj

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy

2 oz chips, 1oz dip

1 minature kitkat, 1 miniature snickers

2 oz coke

(saw a chick flick at the cinema...the new paul rudd movie)

1444/day

roast pork in the oven now slice in about an hour

----------


## Zodiac82

beef brisket taco
rice


Attachment 136079

----------


## zaggahamma

> beef brisket taco
> rice
> 
> 
> Attachment 136079


sweet

what r those homemade shells or something they look 3 ft high

bout time somebody else ate something lol

i'm getting hungry again...shouldnt have put the roast away

only at 2200 and can feel it

----------


## zaggahamma

actually naw thats not your table and no wendys cup in sight lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> actually naw thats not your table and no wendys cup in sight lol


lmao lmao....yeh we went to Carlos o Kelly's after we took our son to see Oz....I dont know if they have one down there

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao lmao....yeh we went to Carlos o Kelly's after we took our son to see Oz....I dont know if they have one down there


not that i know of...how were them tacos...look amazing

----------


## Zodiac82

> not that i know of...how were them tacos...look amazing


good as shit....second time I've had em....they call them brisket tacos but they don't use a taco shell....go figure....I dont know what they use though but its good

----------


## zaggahamma

so thats not a shell....must be cheese?

----------


## MuscleInk

Lobster bisque and Chilean sea bass.

MuscleInk

----------


## Zodiac82

> so thats not a shell....must be cheese?


had to look it up....lol....so they do use a flour tortilla and u were right they bake cheese into it

----------


## zaggahamma

> had to look it up....lol....so they do use a flour tortilla and u were right they bake cheese into it


but delish it is

----------


## Zodiac82

> but delish it is


that it is

----------


## austinite

Just ate my protein pancakes with almond butter. YUM!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just ate my protein pancakes with almond butter. YUM!


does sound yum

i had a whole birdseye steamer bag of corn...lil butter and salt

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> *Lobster bisque and Chilean sea bass.*
> 
> MuscleInk


Livin' large!  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats
Milk
Banana

----------


## sawyer86

geting ready to try austinites chicken and brocolli pie.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Grilled Rib eye steak with roasted sweet potato and tomato.

----------


## austinite

^ ok that's it! I'm coming over tonight... WE EAT!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Grilled Rib eye steak with roasted sweet potato and tomato.


super presentation

saw a little brown sugar on that tater

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage

2 toast

2 oz OJ

coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

2 homemade blue/straw/raspberry protein waffles
4 pieces of bacon
4 eggs
glass of tea
5 pieces of scrapple
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X50S...e_gdata_player
48 secs in lol


Attachment 136147

----------


## RaginCajun

Blueberry protein pancakes: cup of oats, cup of egg whites, dash of cinnamon, 1/4 cup of wild blueberries, and a scoop of blueberry protein powder.

One cup of almond milk

Delicious!

----------


## MuscleInk

Two tuna melts on Ezekiel Flax bread, cup of granola, 1G BCAAs

MuscleInk

----------


## MuscleInk

Raspberry chocolate frozen yogurt protein smoothly with extra egg whites and almond milk.

MuscleInk

----------


## zaggahamma

3 CAPTAIN N DIETS

Order of beef flautus from tijuana flats....YUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

1600 CALS/CHANGE/DAY

----------


## bikeral

Just had my cheat meal for the week

grilled octopus salad
12oz Filet Mignon Medium Rare
Mashed potatoes with manchego cheese
grilled asparagus

----------


## Zodiac82

corned beef sandwhich w/sauerkraut

----------


## Times Roman

green tea with stevia and a squirt of lemon

----------


## DB1982

Confetti cake with a glass of milk mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## austinite

Salmon/Cranberry burger.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Salmon/Cranberry burger.


That sounds like something the tree huggers in NoCal would eat! Lol

MuscleInk

----------


## austinite

> That sounds like something the tree huggers in NoCal would eat! Lol
> 
> MuscleInk


 I shot the salmon with my XDM 40 caliber. I ate the bullet, too.

----------


## Times Roman

a pound of BBQ tritip
big plate of asperagus
and a cup and a half of refried beans
5 beano....

----------


## austinite

> a pound of BBQ tritip
> big plate of asperagus
> and a cup and a half of refried beans
> *5 beano*....


have mercy!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

^^^ Speaks for itself.

----------


## austinite

> ^^^ Speaks for itself.


Stop posting in this forum. You are making me eat more than I need to. 

Let's have lunch tomorrow!

----------


## Quebec.

How can I send you message?

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs
Bread

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small bowl cream o wheat

bananna

----------


## 951thompson

(Pre workout) 200g chicken breast with 100g lettuce and a large mug of extra strong black coffee.

----------


## 951thompson

Stir fried onion and red peppers with 200g spiced chicken breast.

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken
Brown pasta

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of oatmeal and two slices of pizza

no food in this stupid house

----------


## cj111

Lil pwo shake.
250ml milk,
100G baked sweet potato
scoop prot
125G Cottage cheese
Cinnamon
Creatine 
dash of coco powder
14G Almond butter

heaven

----------


## Back In Black

Jerked pork loin

Broccoli

Mashed white potato (skins on)

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

great wo btw...first time incorp'n clock pushups in my circuit

----------


## 951thompson

300g Pollock (white fish) with 100g broccoli

----------


## kitstreasure

24oz "Jet fuel"

----------


## cj111

Sautéed chicken breast with mushrooms red onions and cauliflower, poured over a bed of quinoa mixed with smoked salmon and cilantro.
Who said eating clean had to be boring

----------


## bikeral

Just knocked off a double batch of protein pancakes

----------


## 951thompson

Onion omelet, caramelized some onion in a frying pan then added two eggs mixed together with 100g cottage cheese. Cooked for 5 mins.
result a lovely cheesy onion omelet.

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef
Broccoli
Half of avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

mini wheats for breakfast just a while ago

444/cals

----------


## JAB1

5 oz beef
2 slice wheat bread
cup brocolli
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 fish/flax caps

----------


## jimmyinkedup

banana and 40 gram vanilla protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

roast pork

mashed taters

red beans

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

10oz marinated teriyaki chicken breast and 1 cup jasmine rice.

----------


## sawyer86

lean mince mushrooms onions tinned tomatoes chilli powder and rice.

----------


## Back In Black

> lean mince mushrooms onions tinned tomatoes chilli powder and rice.


Chilli then?

----------


## 951thompson

300g chicken stir fried with chopped onion, served on a bed of lettuce.

----------


## cj111

Garden salad with 30g cheese,carrots and cilantro. 1oz pistachio and 1oz peanuts with balsamic vinegar dressing.
222grams sweet potato, covered in 4 eggs and 1 cup egg whites with sautéed mushrooms/garlic/onion.

----------


## Sfla80

No pic, but did a spin off of austinites spinach and ground turkey pasta. Found a sauce that had similar macros. Got spinach and zucchini pasta. And 1.2# turkey ground. And fat free mozzarella. Had for dinner last night and just finished the left overs.

----------


## Sfla80

> Garden salad with 30g cheese,carrots and cilantro. 1oz pistachio and 1oz peanuts with balsamic vinegar dressing.
> 222grams sweet potato, covered in 4 eggs and 1 cup egg whites with sautéed mushrooms/garlic/onion.


That sounds awesome! Did u mash the potatoe? And what type of cheese?

----------


## cj111

Nope, I just bake the sweet potato in the oven in like little disks... slice em like 1- 1.5 inch long and just put em on a cookie sheet and bake.
Just shred the cheese into the salad. I don't mash the potato no, just stick it on a plate, warm it up in the microwave, and dump the eggs on top....its awesome.
Sometimes when I just cook eggs normally, not scrambled, and the yolk is all runny and it mixes in the with the sweet potato...fml is good

----------


## sawyer86

yea, lovely!

----------


## cj111

> No pic, but did a spin off of austinites spinach and ground turkey pasta


We made pasta sauce the other night with ground kale,spinach,greek yogurt and garlic and some parmesan cheese. Was pretty intense

----------


## Sfla80

> We made pasta sauce the other night with ground kale,spinach,greek yogurt and garlic and some parmesan cheese. Was pretty intense


Sounds awesome too.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1700/day

----------


## ImSore

mashed pinto beans cooked with celery, onion, bell pepper, red pepper and basil; poured over lemon- basil chicken breast. salsa as a garnish

----------


## 951thompson

Cottage cheese omelet

----------


## blake170

4 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup steamed broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

4oz boiled chicken

3/4 cup yellow rice

2100/day

----------


## memphisman123

3 large eggs + 2 cups liquid egg whites 
Salsa on top of eggs 
Large bag of Tuna in water ( 3 servings)

----------


## 951thompson

120g beef with sprouts and broccoli, gravy over the top.

----------


## zaggahamma

pancakes w/natty pb /tbsp syrup

coffee

----------


## ghettoboyd

im about to take down a big ass bowl of my daughters honeycombs cereal....that's right bitches, come at me...

----------


## ghettoboyd

ooh I should mention I have eaten 4 time today but im still hungry...I need carbs...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^your killing me BUT I'll have the last laugh. Ive hardly eaten anything at all today .....because the wife has an 8 lb prime rib roast in the oven as we "speak" and i am going to eat my ass of at dinner tonight! Prime rib, baked potato, salad, roasted brussel sprouts and green beans!
BTW good to see you ghetto ...

----------


## cj111

PWO Shake, 250ml milk, scoop prot, 125G 1% cottage, 62G 0% cottage, 128G Sweet potato, scoop of creatine and some cinnamon.
2 slice flax bread with almond butter
Spinach salad with mushrooms,cilantro, 30G cheddar cheese, mini carrots, and black/pinto beans.

1200cal, 97 pro, 128 carb, 22 fat.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> ^^^your killing me BUT I'll have the last laugh. Ive hardly eaten anything at all today .....because the wife has an 8 lb prime rib roast in the oven as we "speak" and i am going to eat my ass of at dinner tonight! Prime rib, baked potato, salad, roasted brussel sprouts and green beans!
> BTW good to see you ghetto ...


my god man that sound amazing...now whatever I eat will not be good enough, you win...its good to see you as well my friend...

----------


## 951thompson

Diced turkey breast, cottage cheese, peanuts, iceberg lettuce, all chopped up and mixed together.

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken club

lays chips

700/cals

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 1/2 eggs

2 sausage patty

2 dry toast tsp natty pb

4 oz oj

coffee

650/day

----------


## Zodiac82

quadrupled egg sandwhich on wheat....made protein waffles but burnt them....lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> quadrupled egg sandwhich on wheat....made protein waffles but burnt them....lol


maybe a sign from the God or ancient aliens ??

----------


## wannabeme

whole chicken leg BBQ'd, corn, green beans, protein shake, apple, macadamia nuts

----------


## Zodiac82

> maybe a sign from the God or ancient aliens ??


lmao

----------


## cj111

Lunch, 1300 cals. Kabooya kabooya!!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Eating out: 12oz Grilled Sea bass Fillet w/ red onion, rocket and quarter of a potato, stuffed and baked. All drizzled with EVOO at 0.3 acidity before eaten!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Eating out: 12oz Grilled Sea bass Fillet w/ red onion, rocket and quarter of a potato, stuffed and baked. All drizzled with EVOO at 0.3 acidity before eaten!


super lookin fish

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## cj111

1 cup oats
1cup egg white
2 eggs
1/2 mixed berries
steamed broccoli

----------


## 951thompson

Fried egg sandwich in toasted bread, with ketchup. Followed by a low fat choc mouse, a bowl of cocopop cereal and some jelly candy  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy homemade burrito (ground beef taco'd up, spring greens, 2 and a half dallops o daisy sour cream, pace med picante, mexi blend cheddar), tortilla

434

1666/day

----------


## 951thompson

Cereal, strawberry jam on toast. Cherry yogurt, grapes.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cereal, strawberry jam on toast. Cherry yogurt, grapes.


you caught a sweet tooth

----------


## Sfla80

Snacking on Baked kale chips, while waiting for shredding flank steak to cook. Then it will be Shredded beef, brown rice, and salad. Might add this new salsa to the mix i found. No added fats, sugar or carbs.

----------


## 951thompson

> you caught a sweet tooth


Im carbing up  :Smilie:  im on a low carb diet, once per week I carb up, have to eat a 1000g carbs, im not moaning mind you im loving it. Im in carb binge heaven  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Im carbing up  im on a low carb diet, once per week I carb up, have to eat a 1000g carbs, im not moaning mind you im loving it. Im in carb binge heaven


holy potato 1000g

----------


## zaggahamma

.........

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Eating out: 12oz Grilled Sea bass Fillet w/ red onion, rocket and quarter of a potato, stuffed and baked. All drizzled with EVOO at 0.3 acidity before eaten!


That fish looks perfectly cooked/grilled. Is that green some type of large basil leaf, or spinach? 

Half a large pizza with a Pepsi. Apple pie is in the oven.  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> holy potato 1000g


Yeah in a 30 hour window, loving it  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

Turkey sandwich. Meh.

----------


## Soar

1lb extra lean ground beef, one romane heart and some sour cream

----------


## MajorPectorial

My current meals during the day are this.

Lean ground beef
(I figure easier for body to break down and use the protein)

One x large onion
3 x cloves garlic.
One mug stuffed of spinach. Fresh.
3 x small new/salad potatoes (nuked 4 min)

I feel this gives me a good all-round bulk building block to work on. Adding amounts. Or protein shakes where needed.

Cheers

----------


## zaggahamma

3 chickfila strips/bbq sause

1999/day

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I wish I was eating... Right now  :Frown:

----------


## austinite

> 3 chickfila strips/bbq sause
> 
> 1999/day


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  :Smilie:

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> That fish looks perfectly cooked/grilled. Is that green some type of large basil leaf, or spinach?


Rocket. 

It is a ''bitter green'' if you haven't tasted it yet.

----------


## 951thompson

Baked beans on toast followed by strawberry jam on toast

----------


## Sfla80

Might not look good, but I've eaten this for about 3 years straight for bfast. Size of eggs change if I'm at work or home.

Here is:

10 reg egg whites
2 whole reg eggs
1 cup oats
1 small packet Splenda.

----------


## sawyer86

just tried gb's homemade morning shake, mmmm!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee not pictured

----------


## 951thompson

Homemade ham and chicken pizza, followed by low fat cake.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Homemade ham and chicken pizza, followed by low fat cake.


ur still within the 30 hours?

do u make the dough homemade or what?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

protein, choc, bananna, pb

1300/day

----------


## cj111

Pwo shake/meal

1200 cal , 112 prot 97 carb 27 fat

----------


## 951thompson

> ur still within the 30 hours?
> 
> do u make the dough homemade or what?


Yeah, still at it, stuffing carbs down my neck, im not enjoying it this week, I feel so full, feel like im gonna bust, still got 250g to go in 2 and a half hours before I go to bed  :Frown: 

Yeah I make the dough, everything from scratch. Reason being I have to keep my fat intake low, so making it homemade myself I can keep it low fat  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> Pwo shake/meal
> 
> 1200 cal , 112 prot 97 carb 27 fat


Wowza 112g pro, that's some power shake you got there  :Smilie:

----------


## andyknown

Whole carton eggs

----------


## cj111

Lol,, wasn't all in the shake, like I said I had a shake, then a meal. shake probably around 40grams all said and done

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah, still at it, stuffing carbs down my neck, im not enjoying it this week, I feel so full, feel like im gonna bust, still got 250g to go in 2 and a half hours before I go to bed 
> 
> Yeah I make the dough, everything from scratch. Reason being I have to keep my fat intake low, so making it homemade myself I can keep it low fat


yeh i guess some doughs have a lot of oil....i usually buy a publix dough or the pillsbury can and then top it with fresh ingredients

2 orange juice and chamborg vodka

fried catfish tonight ...about 5 oz

small serving of white mac n cheese

couple bites of hush puppy

small piece of the wifes country fried chicken

2400/day

----------


## sawyer86

360ml liquid egg whites
100 grams oats
tablespoon cottage cheese
tablespoon plain non fat greek yoghurt
tablespoon natty pb2 teaspoon cocoa powder

----------


## Back In Black



----------


## oatmeal69

Coffee. Every time I see this thread it's coffee!!

----------


## 951thompson

100g Brown pasta mixed with a can of sardines in tomato sauce. Glass of milk.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 pieces of thick bacon
2 link sausages
4 scrambled eggs w/a little shredded cheese
cubed potatoes
5 pieces of scrapple
glass of tea

----------


## zaggahamma

> 4 pieces of thick bacon
> 2 link sausages
> 4 scrambled eggs w/a little shredded cheese
> cubed potatoes
> 5 pieces of scrapple
> glass of tea


somebody went shopping


coffee only here SO FAR

----------


## Zodiac82

> somebody went shopping
> 
> coffee only here SO FAR


haha yeh....my fiance

----------


## austinite

Waiting for protein muffins to bake.

----------


## sawyer86

> Waiting for protein muffins to bake.


what is your recipe for these muffins?

----------


## austinite

> what is your recipe for these muffins?


This one, except I blended everything. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.UVdBNRyG2pc

----------


## sawyer86

ive been doing something similarbut ill give this a try. just got liquid egg whites aswel so trying some shakes out.

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade smoked Gouda meatloaf and some hummus

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila chicken club on wheatberry bread

small coleslaw

sf lemonaide

coffee

(brunch)

brisket sammy

(linner)

1250/day

----------


## Times Roman

just back from the gym so it's an apple

----------


## cj111

PWO shake, 250ml milk,scoop prot,cottage cheese,sweet potato, cinnamon,creatine
Meal, 111g ground beef, 4 eggs,1 cup EW, 4 slice flax bread, 2 tbsp almond butter, 357G asparagus

1693 cal 165 pro 121 crb 55 fat

----------


## Times Roman

three string cheese and a banana

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Standing rib roast cooked on grill, mashed potatoes, green beans, salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Standing rib roast cooked on grill, mashed potatoes, green beans, salad.


that just made my mouth water

----------


## Zodiac82

pizza and chicken salad

2 coke and rums....mmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

3 small slices of pizza (2 white pizza, 1 saus/pepperoni)

4 buffalo wings 1/2 tbsp blue cheese

5oz coke

water

2300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

meatballs
honey baked ham
chicken and bacon
some macaroni shell stuffed meat thing

(easter gathering)

Attachment 136519

----------


## zaggahamma

2/2/2

eggs, sausage, toast

coffee

oj

HAPPY EASTER  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2/2/2
> 
> eggs, sausage, toast
> 
> coffee
> 
> oj
> 
> HAPPY EASTER


happy easter

----------


## Dpyle

Weekly food prep today so this is my answer for the next few days. 

3lbs boneless skinless chicken thighs
3.25lbs (6oz each) homemade 93/7 meatballs

----------


## Rusty11

Going to the in-laws. Whatever is served, there will be tortillas, beans, and rice...lots of it. I'm screwed. They serve up mountains of food on my plate and get insulted if any is left. It'll take all week for me to recover.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

cran n vodka

----------


## zaggahamma

1 sierra nevada beer

2-3 corona/lime

3/4 country style bbq rib

1/2 cup AMAZING potato salad

1/2 cup bacon rice and red beans

2 choc chip cookies

small slice pecan pie

coffee

sip of red wine

2222/day

----------


## RipOwens

Grilled salmon and a lil bit of salad with avocado

----------


## cj111

1 cup oatmeal with cinnamon
1/2 cup berries
2 cup egg whites
sautéed mushrooms/onion/garlic/cilantro
30g cheese
green beans

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^^ Even blurry, that looks good.  :Smilie: 

I just stuffed myself with Chinese food, again. And now im gorging myself on Chinese fortune cookies. Its my last sh1tty meal for a long time. 

My diet starts tomorrow..along with Tren .  :Smilie:

----------


## cj111

Was my 2nd meal of the day, and she was a beauty!

You startin a cut ?

----------


## sawyer86

lying in bed eating last nights pizza and chips!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Was my 2nd meal of the day, and she was a beauty!
> 
> You startin a cut ?


Im going to attempt a re-comp. Fingers crossed..lol

----------


## Lunk1

Protein bar and a whey shake for Bfast

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chicken and liquid egg scramble light cheese tortilla

2 oz OJ

350/DAY

----------


## cj111

> Im going to attempt a re-comp. Fingers crossed..lol


You can do it, especially on tren . I just did a recomp and if I can then you sure as hell can to  :Big Grin:  Might have to limit all that delicious Chinese for a while though  :Frown:

----------


## cj111

1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup berries, mixed with 1/2 serving cottage cheese and greek yogurt covered in cinnamon
4 eggs sautéed with onions/mushroom/garlic , cilantro and a bit o ketchup!

----------


## Lunk1

10+ o*. grilled sirloin, bag of steamed veggies, 2 yoplait light yogurts and a diet coke (cause I can eat whatever as long as the soda is diet) lol

----------


## 951thompson

200g chicken breast, 100g broccoli, covered in gravy.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake lite  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken and egg salad

----------


## Lunk1

PWO shake and protein bar

----------


## MuscleInk

Big bowl of greens with cooked egg whites, turkey, and tomatoes.

MuscleInk

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila club

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Boneless skinless Chicken breast 6oz, 1 serving of almonds, huge bowl leafy greens with one cup broccoli, 1 cucumber 2 radishes and fat free Italian dressing just enough to taste

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
salmon
cubed potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken tortilla soup

cheetos

2150/day

----------


## Soar

12oz sirloin and onion diced and cooked in olive oil. Mmm

----------


## Zodiac82

> 12oz sirloin and onion diced and cooked in olive oil. Mmm
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136605"/>


looks good....kinda reminds me of corn beef hash

----------


## austinite

Spinach Salad with sunflower seeds, light honey mustard vinaigrette, boiled eggs and grilled chicken!

----------


## cj111

Cauliflower,asparagus and kale soup. Mixed with chicken and smoked salmon

----------


## sawyer86

200ml liquid egg whites
1 scoop whey
100 grams oats
tablespoon greek yoghurt
tablespoon cottage cheese
tablespoon natty peanut butter
100ml almond milk
teaspoon cocoa

----------


## RipOwens

Just oatmeal and a Greek yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

5 boiled eggs and a pear

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila sammy no bun

coffee

sf lemonaide

300/day

----------


## 951thompson

Lamb balti

----------


## cj111

Big ol salad, tomatoes romaine red onion cilantro and fresh dill
100g Ground beef, can of tuna
1/2 oz almonds, 1/2 0z pistachios, 1/2 oz peanuts
olive oil/ balsamic for dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake lite (strawberry)

700/day

----------


## MajorPectorial

> My current meals during the day are this.
> 
> Lean ground beef
> (I figure easier for body to break down and use the protein)
> 
> One x large onion
> 3 x cloves garlic.
> One mug stuffed of spinach. Fresh.
> 3 x small new/salad potatoes (nuked 4 min)
> ...


Reading back on messages. Dang. I do exactly this. Now swapping meat for turkey/chicken breast. N will swap back again after. Still. Finding it different to break away from 17 stone pffft

----------


## knuckles69

Chicken breast brown rice and broccoli with a glass of diet dr pepper

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl chicken tortilla soup no tortilla

1150/day

----------


## cj111

Pork tenderloin.
Bean salad...Kidney/black beans, olive oil/balsamic dressing and mustard. Mixed with fresh cilantro and fresh dill.

----------


## austinite

Carpacio. Smoked salmon, ribeye and wilted spinach.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Carpacio. Smoked salmon, ribeye and wilted spinach.


Yum!

----------


## RaginCajun

Dirty rice (venison, onions, peppers, tomatoes, and brown rice)

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken and yellow rice

2 pineapple greek yogurts( first time trying...definitely different)

1888

----------


## MickeyKnox

Drained cottage cheese with cinnamon. But im dying for a cookie or some other sweets!  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken breast
1 egg
big plate of salad w/ ham....shredded cheese....tomatoes....fat free thousand island

Attachment 136667

----------


## austinite

> 2 chicken breast
> 1 egg
> big plate of salad w/ ham....shredded cheese....tomatoes....fat free thousand island
> 
> Attachment 136667


ketchup on chicken? Tell me thats not ketchup!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

1 sausage patty

grits

coffee x2 

4 oz oj

500/cals

----------


## Sfla80

Boiled chicken, greens, mango, avocado. Basalmic.

----------


## Zodiac82

> ketchup on chicken? Tell me thats not ketchup!


whaaaaat uve never put ketchup on chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

5 pieces of scrapple
2 protein waffles w/ blue/strawberries
2 boiled eggs
bowl of oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

apple

pwo shake choc/pb

1250/day

----------


## gbrice75

Last night - this. Posted in my log but figured I'd share it here as well... cause' it was that fvcking good.

marinated cod fillet stewed in coconut sauce. Amazing!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Last night - this. Posted in my log but figured I'd share it here as well... cause' it was that fvcking good.
> 
> marinated cod fillet stewed in coconut sauce. Amazing!!


does sound/look gret

----------


## Sfla80

10oz beef tenderloin. 

1cup short grain brown rice

1tbsp peppercinnis.

----------


## 951thompson

Tuna fishcakes

To one tin of tuna I added one egg, some chopped fried green pepper and some chilli con carne powder, 
Shape into two patties, fried them for 5 mins on either side.

Served with salad

----------


## zaggahamma

5 chickfila nuggets

homemade burrito (ground beef , cheddar, guac, sc, pace picante, lil avacado lime ranch dressing)

2000/day

----------


## cornfedboy2000

I'm actually not too sure what it was... The hospital menu said it was 4oz salmon and a salad with chicken and egg... But I'm thinking their idea of food and my idea are totally different lol

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slow cooked chicken breast in Buffalo sauce
shrimp
salmon
bowl of salad w/ shred cheese.... bacon bits.... turkey....egg.... and FF blue cheese
and some peas



Attachment 136733

----------


## zaggahamma

brisket tortilla

and too many fritos....had a bad night..

2999/day

----------


## Knockout_Power

handful of dark chocolate covered Acai berries

----------


## shogun1234

1lbs of ground lean beef one cup of brown rice and tomato sauce all mixed together.

----------


## sawyer86

tin of makeral basmati rice pint of water

----------


## austinite

Agi tuna

----------


## gbrice75

> handful of dark chocolate covered Acai berries


Trader Joe's?

----------


## cj111

Had a lil cheat day yesterday.. 10 pancakes 3 donuts 26 chicken wings mini eggs and a dq blizzard...
I've never felt like such a bag of crap! Haven't touched that stuff since last year sometime now I remember why

----------


## gbrice75

> Had a lil cheat day yesterday.. 10 pancakes 3 donuts 26 chicken wings mini eggs and a dq blizzard...
> I've never felt like such a bag of crap! Haven't touched that stuff since last year sometime now I remember why


Omg, I hate you right now!

Yea man, I know the feeling afterwards... the 'aftershock'. You'll be right again in a matter of days though.

----------


## cj111

It boggles my mind how people eat like that on a daily basis... Does the body just get used to junk after a while I guess kind of like how I'm used to cleaner foods?

----------


## gbrice75

> It boggles my mind how people eat like that on a daily basis... Does the body just get used to junk after a while I guess kind of like how I'm used to cleaner foods?


I guess so man. I used to be one of them, for the better part of 15 years. Looking back, I have NO IDEA how my body tolerated that amount (and quality) of food daily. It's amazing I don't have more issues than I already do from all that abuse. A typical day would look something like:

Wake up

Breakfast: buttered roll OR bagel OR taylor ham, egg and cheese, plus a pint of whole milk, plus a package of mini-donuts

or another favorite breakfast was McDonalds - 2 sausage biscuits w/ cheese and a coke or sprite. Yep, gotdamn soda at 7am


Lunch: Some kind of horrendous deli sandwich (fatty processed meats/cheeses, mayo, russian dressing, etc), OR pizza, OR Chinese food (the worst fried shit... we're not talking steamed chicken and vegetables here lol). Huge soda or iced tea. Bag of chips or cookies/cakes

Dinner: In the rare instances we cooked, the best it got was either Hamburger Helper (Cheeseburger Macaroni was a favorite) or Tacos, sometimes chicken parm (breaded/fried w/ cheese, etc). Or, again, Chinese food or pizza, VERY often, fast food - McDonalds/Wendy's/Burger King/Taco Bell. Typical meal from any of the burger joints would be a value meal super sized, chicken nuggets, plus an additional 'smaller' dollar menu type item. 

On top of those horrendous 'meals', it was constant snacking on junk. Chips, doritos, cookies, ice cream, cakes, sugary cereals, etc etc etc. Amazing that I never got over 255lbs. /shiver

----------


## cj111

I'm hoping you feel a lot better about what you put in your body now.. I never thought I'd see the day when I say to myself I'm looking forward to a big bowl of salad or some broccoli lol.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm hoping you feel a lot better about what you put in your body now.. I never thought I'd see the day when I say to myself I'm looking forward to a big bowl of salad or some broccoli lol.


Lmao, I do. I mean, I still get cravings, and when I allow myself to go overboard a bit too much, I tend to EASILY slip back into bad habits. That's the main reason I don't advocate full blown cheat days for everybody. People like me would be better off without them, because food addiction/issues is a real thing.

----------


## zaggahamma

l lol'd at the "when we cooked the healthiest was hamburger helper..

i used to ADD cheese to the already cheeseburger maccaroni or any of them as a matter of fact

----------


## gbrice75

> l lol'd at the "when we cooked the healthiest was hamburger helper..
> 
> i used to ADD cheese to the already cheeseburger maccaroni or any of them as a matter of fact


Lmao, it's true man. It's not that we didn't know what eating healthy was - we knew we weren't, we just chose to ignore the obvious. But still, Hamburger Helper was about as good as it got, only downhill from there, lol!

MMmmmm... but cheese is SO good!

----------


## cj111

I was so poor growin up we ate the hamburger helper without the hamburger  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

> I was so poor growin up we ate the hamburger helper without the hamburger


lol... we weren't much better off bro. I was the kid with the shitty brown paper bagged lunch everyday while the other kids were buying pizza. Even the ones bringing their lunch had cool themed lunch boxes. Nope, I had a brown paper bag with a crappy sandwich and a half-rotten banana lol!

----------


## cj111

And your mom made you reuse that bag or you got a lickin  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> And your mom made you reuse that bag or you got a lickin


Lmao, well, it wasn't *that* bad.  :Wink:

----------


## sawyer86

lean beef mince
brocolli muchrooms
onions
4 wholeweat pittas

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol... we weren't much better off bro. I was the kid with the shitty brown paper bagged lunch everyday while the other kids were buying pizza. Even the ones bringing their lunch had cool themed lunch boxes. Nope, I had a brown paper bag with a crappy sandwich and a half-rotten banana lol!


lmao aint nothin wrong with a half rotten banana....I still eat lil rotten banana here and there lol

----------


## 951thompson

Coco pops (cereal)

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti

----------


## zaggahamma

grits and one egg

3 oz juice

apple

coffee x2

500/cals

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136817"/>
> 
> grits and one egg
> 
> 3 oz juice
> 
> apple
> 
> coffee x2
> ...


did u put sugar in those grits....I cant have em ill be too tempted to dump sugar on them (childhood habit) lol

----------


## Zodiac82

handful of almonds

----------


## sawyer86

sirloin steak
mushrooms onions 
hashbrowns

----------


## zaggahamma

> did u put sugar in those grits....I cant have em ill be too tempted to dump sugar on them (childhood habit) lol


uh hail no
my abuela in law used to do that til i civilized her 

the only thing i put sugar in is baked goods

damn i was still hungry after that breakfast though...shouldnt have gave the rest of my grits to the dog

all good

pwo shake 

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

wheres the waffles and scrapple

----------


## Zodiac82

> wheres the waffles and scrapple


lol didnt feel like cooking....plus I knew I was eatin out tonight so didnt wanna indulge too much....eatin a little cleaner now(during the week anyway) so I gotta cut back

----------


## Zodiac82

beef brisket tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

i hear ya

chicken tortilla soup no tortilla

2 chicken strips

2 all beef hot dogs no bun

bowl bran flakes/milk

2555/day

----------


## austinite

Avocado Kama
Spicy Spider Roll
12 Salmon Nigiri
Giu Tataki
Tuna Tataki

----------


## 951thompson

Blueberry porridge oat pancakes, with a sprinkle of Stevia over the top.

----------


## 951thompson

> Avocado Kama
> Spicy Spider Roll
> 12 Salmon Nigiri
> Giu Tataki
> Tuna Tataki


Is this sushi? I love sushi  :Smilie:

----------


## ironbeck

AS soon as the litle lady wakes up we are having eggs, shredded steak with roasted red peppers on the side, maybe a small portion of homefrys.

----------


## austinite

> Is this sushi? I love sushi


All but the Avocado Kama.

----------


## ironbeck

with onions..

----------


## austinite

> with onions..


You sober up yet buddy?  :Wink:

----------


## ironbeck

> You sober up yet buddy?


At the moment, but one I go to the gym its a whole nuda ball game hoha

----------


## 951thompson

> All but the Avocado Kama.


Sounds nice, I like your style  :Wink:

----------


## 951thompson

(Post workout) homemade chicken liver pate, on 6 slices of whole wheat toasted bread. (90g protein)

----------


## zaggahamma

2 hungry jack pancakes

1tbsp natty pb

1/2 tbsp butter

1/5 cup maple syrup

coffee

----------


## 951thompson

Two chicken kababs in wholemeal pitta bread

----------


## zaggahamma

small hotdog couple chips lil coke at the lake earlier

now sliced roast pork sammy

1666/day

----------


## austinite

Spinach salad with eggs chickens and sunflower seeds.

----------


## gbrice75

Grilled pork chop, sweet peppers, and asparagus. 12 hours until carb refeed ensues... nomz!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Spinach salad with eggs chickens and sunflower seeds.





> Grilled pork chop, sweet peppers, and asparagus. 12 hours until carb refeed ensues... nomz!!


nice....mix those two together ; )

----------


## zaggahamma

2 capn diets

3 bud drafts

3 samples soft serve frozen yogurts

2/3 brisket sammy

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2 capn diets
> 
> 3 bud drafts
> 
> 3 samples soft serve frozen yogurts
> 
> 2/3 brisket sammy
> 
> 2666/day


watching a game at a bar?

----------


## auswest

2 cans of smoked tuna and green tea

----------


## zaggahamma

> watching a game at a bar?


the 3 drafts yes...not intended...lil michigan vs. syracuse

----------


## 951thompson

Blueberry oat pancakes

----------


## sawyer86

chicken
basmati rice 
brocolli 
fish oil

----------


## 951thompson

Omelet with peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

mini wheats/milk

coffee

couple lil baby back ribs
couple sesame chicken appetizer like pieces

1/2 of 2 different cupcakes

liter and a half water

thru 6pm

(spouse company picnic)

630 roast pork sammy

coffee

1777/day

----------


## cj111

2 cups of my bean mix, spinach, and diced tomato and baby carrots

----------


## austinite

Frying some jalapeno salmon burgers!

----------


## Sfla80

8oz grilled chx breasts. 

One half avocado

Half mango

2oz cucumber.

----------


## gbrice75

Friday night (low carb) - grilled pork chop, grilled asparagus and sweet peppers

Sunday (carb refeed) morning - Taylor Ham (Pork Roll), Egg and Cheese

Sunday night (last carb refeed day meal) - Pescado Encocado (fish in coconut sauce) w/ coconut curry jasmine rice  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

^ I'm inviting myself to lunch at your place GB. One of these days!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Friday night (low carb) - grilled pork chop, grilled asparagus and sweet peppers
> 
> Sunday (carb refeed) morning - Taylor Ham (Pork Roll), Egg and Cheese
> 
> Sunday night (last carb refeed day meal) - Pescado Encocado (fish in coconut sauce) w/ coconut curry jasmine rice


good lookin food

----------


## zaggahamma

scrambled egg and swiss paninni on pan sabao

red grapes

coffee

water

600cals/day

----------


## gbrice75

> ^ I'm inviting myself to lunch at your place GB. One of these days!!!


lol, anytime brother!  :LOL: 




> good lookin food


Thx Zag!

----------


## 951thompson

200g seasoned chicken breast with peppers.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake lite (strawberry)

288/cals

888/day

----------


## 951thompson

100g cottage cheese, 20g of salted peanuts, 200g pork chop, 150g broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna and onion hoagie

3 1/2 oz oj

600

1500/day

----------


## JSumma

8 oz of pesto pasta. Parmesan (Kraft) Cheese. Frank's Hot Sauce. Yup, sodium glore!!

----------


## cj111

Pork T Loin
Baked sweet potatoes with ketchup

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pork T Loin
> Baked sweet potatoes with ketchup


Ketchup on the sweet potatoes??

----------


## Zodiac82

lettuce wraps w/ shredded cheese, bacon bits, almond slices, picante sauce, chicken breast, FF blue cheese on one and FF thousand island one the other....side of mashed potatoes

Attachment 136994

----------


## Zodiac82

oh and a little bit of pigs in a blanket on the side

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small fried chicken thighs

1999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2 small fried chicken thighs
> 
> 1999/day


u lowered ur cals more?

----------


## zaggahamma

> u lowered ur cals more?


its always my intention

but i get so damn hungry

i'll be real happy if i can sleep on that much but history says i will have one more snack

prolly averaging 2700 a day for the whole 7 day week

and guessing maintenance is 2900-3300...maybe 3500 if a real busy day...so/and i've lost about 10 pounds since this thread....closing in on 20 in the last year

----------


## Zodiac82

> its always my intention
> 
> but i get so damn hungry
> 
> i'll be real happy if i can sleep on that much but history says i will have one more snack
> 
> prolly averaging 2700 a day for the whole 7 day week
> 
> and guessing maintenance is 2900-3300...maybe 3500 if a real busy day...so/and i've lost about 10 pounds since this thread....closing in on 20 in the last year


sweet....keep it up man

----------


## zaggahamma

> sweet....keep it up man


ty bro

----------


## 951thompson

Tin of sardines mixed with 50g of oats and peri peri sauce, then pan fried into crispy crumbs (my only starchy carb meal of today)

----------


## human project

> Tin of sardines mixed with 50g of oats and peri peri sauce, then pan fried into crispy crumbs (my only starchy carb meal of today)


Where are you from?

----------


## 951thompson

> Where are you from?


The United Kingdom. Why do you ask?  :Smilie: 

200g Pork and 200g peppers in balti sauce (curry)

----------


## human project

> The United Kingdom. Why do you ask? 
> 
> 200g Pork and 200g peppers in balti sauce (curry)


Just wondering.... I always find it interesting how people's food varies from one region to another.

----------


## 951thompson

> Just wondering.... I always find it interesting how people's food varies from one region to another.


Yeah I find it interesting seeing the food folks eat in this thread, I notice alot of the guys from the states are influenced by Latin America and Mexico.

Meanwhile here in the UK we have a very diverse population, Chinese, Indians,Asians,Africans and places from all over the commonwealth (the british empire) all influence our food choices.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Apple and a protein shake (45gram vanilla)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah I find it interesting seeing the food folks eat in this thread, I notice alot of the guys from the states are influenced by Latin America and Mexico.
> 
> Meanwhile here in the UK we have a very diverse population, Chinese, Indians,Asians,Africans and places from all over the commonwealth (the british empire) all influence our food choices.


do any in particular that you see yourself trying or look really good?

i would eat more cuisine if it were offered/made for me...i've had african food once and asian food is available everywhere

----------


## 951thompson

> do any in particular that you see yourself trying or look really good?
> 
> i would eat more cuisine if it were offered/made for me...i've had african food once and asian food is available everywhere


We have everything over here, we have American food, Italian, Spanish, French, Asian, Indian, thi, Japanese,Mexican, you name it, we eat it lol my fave is Indian food. I read a savory recently that Britains favorite dish (most eaten fast food) is an Indian dish "chicken tikka" I ain't fond of it tho, my fave curry is balti. I love Chinese curry too.

----------


## zaggahamma

> We have everything over here, we have American food, Italian, Spanish, French, Asian, Indian, thi, Japanese,Mexican, you name it, we eat it lol my fave is Indian food. I read a savory recently that Britains favorite dish (most eaten fast food) is an Indian dish "chicken tikka" I ain't fond of it tho, my fave curry is balti. I love Chinese curry too.


yeh i tried a few curry's and one i liked and one not so much

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

Pound of tilapia.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Pound of tilapia.


eat all at once?...wow

lots of protein

i need to do something similar more often

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of oatmaleal....and a hotdog w/sauerkraut

----------


## RaginCajun

5oz brisket, 1/4 cup cheddar cheese, and 4 deviled eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 bowlchicken tortilla soup no tortilla

chickfila club sammy on wheat bun

sf lemonaide

so the new low T ad makes the whole thread a half screen on my laptop...wondering if gliche

1250/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz oven baked tilapia breaded with egg whites and whole wheat bread crumbs and a whole bag of steam in bag broccoli.

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

> eat all at once?...wow
> 
> lots of protein
> 
> i need to do something similar more often


Yeah man I'm cutting right now so I'm only doing 3 meals a day. I tried the 5-6 meals but I'm miserable and starving all day long during a cut. Doing 3 meals I still hit all my macros and each meal holds me over to the next.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah man I'm cutting right now so I'm only doing 3 meals a day. I tried the 5-6 meals but I'm miserable and starving all day long during a cut. Doing 3 meals I still hit all my macros and each meal holds me over to the next.


thats badass 

good luck with the cut...ive never made it far carb free..maybe one day

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

> thats badass
> 
> good luck with the cut...ive never made it far carb free..maybe one day


I eat most of my carbs in the morning with breakfast and very little bit of ground up oatmeal in my post workout shake. Carbs equal to about 100g a day. But thanks man I appreciate it.

----------


## 951thompson

200g Pork balti

----------


## sawyer86

250 grams cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

rican chicken stew (drumstick & wing)/few taters/broth...YUM

rice and black beans...yum

sweet plantains...yum

1,999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pork chops
mashed potatoes
peas
sweet potatoes fries

----------


## 951thompson

2 whole egg omelet (cooked in microwave) 50g oats made up with boiling water, added some stevia to sweeten (porridge)

----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner: Coconut Curry Chicken Breast!! Didn't take a pic of the salad that accompanied it, because I was so fcking excited over this dish!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Last night's dinner: Coconut Curry Chicken Breast!! Didn't take a pic of the salad that accompanied it, because I was so fcking excited over this dish!


I wouldn't even have used a fork on that....just picked it up and ate it like a candy bar lol....looks good

----------


## gbrice75

> I wouldn't even have used a fork on that....just picked it up and ate it like a candy bar lol....looks good


 :LOL:  I have to say - it was pretty fckin good!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hots dogs and sauerkraut
2 toasted wheat bread w/rasp jam

----------


## zaggahamma

small tuna sammy

4 oz oj

bananna

coffee

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

tbsp natty pb  :Smilie: 

100

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chic tort soup

club sammy

sf lemonaide

yep same as yesterday...need to go shopping tonight...even out of protein for shakes  :Frown: 

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

hot tea

1222/day

----------


## JoshP8687



----------


## JoshP8687

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137090"/>


With Walden Farms Barbeque Sauce
Sweetened With Splenda!
No Carbs, Sugar Free And Calorie Free!

----------


## 951thompson

100g Chinese roast pork, 100g cottage cheese.

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

Decided to have my weekly cheat meal a few days early and ate my fav fast food, Taco Bell. I actually feel a little sick now. Fml

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=(Cock-Diesel);6491049]Decided to have my weekly cheat meal a few days early and ate my fav fast food, Taco Bell. I actually feel a little sick now. FmlOTE]


did/do u really enjoy it?

i also get sick from that place...but i dont enjoy it either

i always regret it but its usually a time when i'm stuck with a group that LOVES that place..thankfully its a once a year thing

LOVE good tex mex though...tijuana flats, chipolte...

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 pound beef hotdog at cosco

sauerkraut, onion, must, ketchup

2 oz coke

1777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken fajita wraps
some raspberry tea

----------


## austinite

I demolished my diet today. And now I sulk.

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/4 pound beef hotdog at cosco
> 
> sauerkraut, onion, must, ketchup
> 
> 2 oz coke
> 
> 1777/day


lol I had hotdog and sauerkraut earlier

----------


## dumpslugzz

jumbo donair extra cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol I had hotdog and sauerkraut earlier


lol
it was so good...wish they toasted the buns though..the only think i would change...kinda chewy

just had a homemade burrito...pic coming..i kind of liked the way it looked



2200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> jumbo donair extra cheese


had to google that 

gyro we call them

learn something new everyday

----------


## zaggahamma

> I demolished my diet today. And now I sulk.


come on couldnt have been that bad

----------


## Soar

1lb extra lean ground beef with 4tables spoons cayenne and a healthy squirt of mustard

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

Oh absolutely. I love that place. Before I started dieting correctly, I ate there at least 4-5 times a week. I just haven't had it in such a long time so it kinda got to me if you know what I mean. 




> I demolished my diet today. And now I sulk.


Yeah same here man. I feel so guilty about that Taco Bell last night that I'm going to fast all day today.

----------


## 951thompson

2 whole eggs, with one slice of toasted oat bread.

----------


## gbrice75

> Decided to have my weekly cheat meal a few days early and ate my fav fast food, Taco Bell. I actually feel a little sick now. Fml


Used to love Taco Bell in my fat days... but now, for a similar cheat, I'll go with Chipotle which is at least fresh and just 'feels' generally healthier.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

pro shake 45gr vanilla with banana and 1 T natty PB

----------


## krugerr

black coffee.... *Cry*

Instead of start another thread, I thought I would pick the brains of the foodies here. I used the search function but couldnt find anything. Whats a good dairy alternative? I literally want something to just whiten my coffee or tea. We have a few things like Coffee-Mate but they're quite high in carbs. Almond milk? Or just man up and drink it black?

----------


## 951thompson

200g chicken breast with peppers and broccoli

----------


## 951thompson

> black coffee.... *Cry*
> 
> Instead of start another thread, I thought I would pick the brains of the foodies here. I used the search function but couldnt find anything. Whats a good dairy alternative? I literally want something to just whiten my coffee or tea. We have a few things like Coffee-Mate but they're quite high in carbs. Almond milk? Or just man up and drink it black?


A splash of milk won't hert you lol a splash of milk will only have about 15cals or so.

----------


## krugerr

> A splash of milk won't hert you lol a splash of milk will only have about 15cals or so.


Im trying to avoid dairy altogether, its been going good so far, but now im really craving lattes and tea! I was just looking for alternatives, Almond milk stats look ok, I may just try some and see if it taste ok.

----------


## 951thompson

> Im trying to avoid dairy altogether, its been going good so far, but now im really craving lattes and tea! I was just looking for alternatives, Almond milk stats look ok, I may just try some and see if it taste ok.


Are you lactose intolerant?

----------


## zaggahamma

> black coffee.... *Cry*
> 
> Instead of start another thread, I thought I would pick the brains of the foodies here. I used the search function but couldnt find anything. Whats a good dairy alternative? I literally want something to just whiten my coffee or tea. We have a few things like Coffee-Mate but they're quite high in carbs. Almond milk? Or just man up and drink it black?


if i wanted to be strict i guess i would drink just black and splenda and HAVE done so but funny u mention coffeemate...thats what i use...

i knew it had some cals but didnt know it was that high in carbs...what are we talking carb wise?

..we ran out a few days ago and have been splashing milk in like you mentioned...i always estimate my normally 25 calorie drink gets doubled

btw, having coffee right now and coffeemate is way better...must be bad

----------


## krugerr

> if i wanted to be strict i guess i would drink just black and splenda and HAVE done so but funny u mention coffeemate...thats what i use...
> 
> i knew it had some cals but didnt know it was that high in carbs...what are we talking carb wise?
> 
> ..we ran out a few days ago and have been splashing milk in like you mentioned...i always estimate my normally 25 calorie drink gets doubled
> 
> btw, having coffee right now and coffeemate is way better...must be bad


It has something like 9g carbs per serving, but you know what those servings are like, they're ridiculously small normally. But I have a 150g carbs/day, so 3-4 coffees is ~36g carbs, thats 20% of my daily allowance from my hot drinks :P
I always loved Coffee-Mate, its got such a great taste. 

No lactose intolerance, im just trying zero dairy whilst cutting!

----------


## 951thompson

> It has something like 9g carbs per serving, but you know what those servings are like, they're ridiculously small normally. But I have a 150g carbs/day, so 3-4 coffees is ~36g carbs, thats 20% of my daily allowance from my hot drinks :P
> I always loved Coffee-Mate, its got such a great taste.
> 
> No lactose intolerance, im just trying zero dairy whilst cutting!


What's your problem with dairy? It's good source of protein, No cottage cheese? Yogurt? Eggs? Where do you get your calcium?

100 questions lol don't eat dairy for me  :Smilie:  im just curious?  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> It has something like 9g carbs per serving, but you know what those servings are like, they're ridiculously small normally. But I have a 150g carbs/day, so 3-4 coffees is ~36g carbs, thats 20% of my daily allowance from my hot drinks :P
> I always loved Coffee-Mate, its got such a great taste. 
> 
> No lactose intolerance, im just trying zero dairy whilst cutting!


i hear you...i like that i have been losing a few pounds a month and i still have so much room for diet improvement...

i'm gonna read the coffeemate can and see exactly what i'm doing every morning..

i think you will learn to like the coffee black bro especially giving you a good conscience about it

i'm gonna go have a second cup and drink it black

----------


## Back In Black

Black coffee is much easier to get used to than black tea. Almond milk is pricey over here and you may struggle to find it unsweetened. Soya milk or oat milk are alternatives. Most soya milk curdles if you put it in cold, you'd need to warm it first.

Be interesting to see how you feel dairy free. I just dropped almost all gluten from my diet this week.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Black coffee is much easier to get used to than black tea. Almond milk is pricey over here and you may struggle to find it unsweetened. Soya milk or oat milk are alternatives. Most soya milk curdles if you put it in cold, you'd need to warm it first.
> 
> Be interesting to see how you feel dairy free. I just dropped almost all gluten from my diet this week.


i enjoy tea without milk

it always struck me as unusual seeing ppl put cream/milk in tea

guess its all where your from /what your used to

notice anything since cutting gluten?

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs

2 sausage

3oz oj

left half a piece of toast...sometimes i'll put natty pb on the rest...dont feel like stirring the new jar

700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hotdogs w/sauerkraut
handful of almonds
a couple newton fruit thins

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137134"/>


im gonna have to ship u some scrapple since u havent made the leap yet lol

----------


## Back In Black

> i enjoy tea without milk
> 
> it always struck me as unusual seeing ppl put cream/milk in tea
> 
> guess its all where your from /what your used to
> 
> notice anything since cutting gluten?


Not really mate, it's only been 3 days and I was quite bloated after the weekend anyway. Bread is really convenient though. My trick is to exclude grains for 2 or more weeks then try eating some and see how it makes me feel.

----------


## zaggahamma

> im gonna have to ship u some scrapple since u havent made the leap yet lol


i know right

see u gotta finish up the frankfurter pack

----------


## Zodiac82

> i know right
> 
> see u gotta finish up the frankfurter pack


lol I kno....one left

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not really mate, it's only been 3 days and I was quite bloated after the weekend anyway. Bread is really convenient though. My trick is to exclude grains for 2 or more weeks then try eating some and see how it makes me feel.


yeh i figured it was early but the gluten thing is real interesting to me

yes it is real convenient...i only try to limit it...like i rarely will eat bread WITH dinner or with pasta...like when at a restaurant when salad is served 99% of the time i wont eat bread

good luck with it

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol I kno....one left


all beef?

----------


## baseline_9

Sweet potato mash with coconut oil...

Broccoli mash

Chicken with nandos garlic sauce and no fat mayo

----------


## Zodiac82

> all beef?


yep....ballpark

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sweet potato mash with coconut oil...
> 
> Broccoli mash
> 
> Chicken with nandos garlic sauce and no fat mayo


yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

> yep....ballpark


those r my fav

tried the kirkland(cosco) not bad

nathans not bad

----------


## Zodiac82

> those r my fav
> 
> tried the kirkland(cosco) not bad
> 
> nathans not bad


I gotta get a membership so I can buy in bulk....never had those though

----------


## zaggahamma

> I gotta get a membership so I can buy in bulk....never had those though


its not only the bulk that i enjoy its really quality products

besides food...jewelry, furniture, household items, movie/restaurant tickets/cards at discounted prices, and we get 1% cash back that for us pays for the membership...if a good year and u buy a lot of high end stuff (big tv, jewelry, furniture) you can get a nice check in the mail

----------


## Zodiac82

> its not only the bulk that i enjoy its really quality products
> 
> besides food...jewelry, furniture, household items, movie/restaurant tickets/cards at discounted prices, and we get 1% cash back that for us pays for the membership...if a good year and u buy a lot of high end stuff (big tv, jewelry, furniture) you can get a nice check in the mail


yeh they have a lot of good things in there....I looked around one time I went there to "get something to eat" ( because u know they dont let u in without a card lol)

----------


## JAB1

4 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli
1/2 cup cot cheese
3 fish/flax

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey burger on wheat with fruit side

----------


## Sfla80

Second time today.

6oz grilled chicken breast
6oz diced sweet potato
Drizzle basalmic

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

YUM

1350/day

----------


## 951thompson

Fried egg sandwich in toasted bread, with ketchup. Followed by a large bowl of golden crunch cereal.

----------


## 951thompson

Beef sandwich in oat bread

----------


## Zodiac82

salmon burger w/cheese
mini meatloaf balls

Attachment 137143

----------


## zaggahamma

dayam...finished the bottle

lil bit extra bite of steak

then serving of bread pudding/flan at the in laws

3200/day (weekend totals)

fn ate pistachio frozen yogurt too...damn

damn slight binge

3666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

black coffee

ny strip sammy on sesame seed bun

crystal light

600/day

----------


## amcon

steak sub with pickles, bananna peppers, pepper jack cheese, lettus, tomato, 2x mayo on a flat bread
two bags of chips (one reg, one salt and vin)
snickers 
and two red bulls...

;-)

----------


## Zodiac82

mini meatloafs w/scrabbles eggs and a little shredded cheeses mixed in a bowl

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1250/day


chicken wings

chicken tortilla soup

skinny cow ice cream sammy

2666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

scrambled egg, turkey ham, swiss, tortilla panini

YUM

orange

coffee

550/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of pepperoni pizza

4 sam adams boston lagers

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

One more slice and 4oz oz coke

1750/day

another sam adams

arbys

butterfinger

FVCK!

3222/DAY

----------


## MrMayhem

oatmeal made of 100% organic rolled oats with a banana sliced up in it.

and an amino shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

burger beer doritos/ salsa, cake, cappacino

final round of masters

was an awesome tournament

loved it

can of coke

2600/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Boneless pork loin, white beans (cooked all day in the crock pot) grilled asparagus.

----------


## MrJabsBrah

Two PB sandwiches glass of 0 fat milk and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

roast pork

roast turkey

yucca/onion/pepper

flan

crystal light

3333/day

hail monday

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken egg lil cheddar burrito

1/4 cup strawberries

coffee

water

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

guess i'm the only one with groceries

bananna on bike ride to gym

pwo shake yum

1111/day

spaghetti sauce(red) simmering and smelling devine for later

----------


## 951thompson

Salad with fried chilli chicken with peppers, with salted peanuts sprinkled over the top.

----------


## Zodiac82

> guess i'm the only one with groceries
> 
> bananna on bike ride to gym
> 
> pwo shake yum
> 
> 1111/day
> 
> spaghetti sauce(red) simmering and smelling devine for later


lol I didnt eat yesterday til late at night

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast and 2 biscuits w/jam

----------


## RipOwens

Chicken breast, slice white bread and a protein shake... not the best combo but good enough

----------


## zaggahamma

and a butterfinger while i watched ancient aliens on dvr  :Smilie: 



1900/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137333"/>
> 
> and a butterfinger while i watched ancient aliens on dvr 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137335"/>
> 
> 1900/day


that ep was kinda grasping for straws

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast in sweet and sour sauce w/ shrimp

----------


## zaggahamma

> that ep was kinda grasping for straws


lol

well i dont watch them in order...it was the bigfoot/alien ep....i enjoyed it

added 2 slices of pepperoni pizza slices and a lil flan

i'm staring at 2777/day

RUFFLES/DEANS ONION DIP  :Frown: 

3222 END

gotta tighten up

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol
> 
> well i dont watch them in order...it was the bigfoot/alien ep....i enjoyed it
> 
> added 2 slices of pepperoni pizza slices and a lil flan
> 
> i'm staring at 2777/day


lol oh my mistake....thought it was the one with the Vikings

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol oh my mistake....thought it was the one with the Vikings


yeh i figured you werent guessing right cuz THIS ALL MADE SENSE...LOL

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small serving spaghetti

bananna/natty pb smear

2 oz OJ

444/day

----------


## gbrice75

Pork loin stuffed with spinach, provolone, and roasted red peppers. Sides of grilled sweet peppers and asparagus.

----------


## Times Roman

8 scrambled eggs
salsa
and a small smathering of grated cheese

----------


## Dpyle

Couple of cookies and cream power bars and a 0 cal red bull per workout. Wanted something sweet and my chicken and rice wasn't gonna cut it.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

whole wheat pasta and 12oz ground turkey..1 1/2 teaspoon olive oil .....

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1100/day

----------


## MickeyKnox

Homemade chili:

Red Kidney Beans (in bag not can)
Black Eyed Beans (in bag not can)
Extra Lean Beef
Carrots
Celery
Spanish Onion
Tomatoes (fresh)
Tomato paste
Tomato juice

Cumin (lots)
Spanish Paprika
Cayenne Pepper
Freshly ground black pepper

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 chickfila sammy

1200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 eggs
4 pieces of bacon
8 pieces of scrapple
some breakfast potatoes

----------


## RipOwens

Chicken Caesar salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 eggs
> 4 pieces of bacon
> 8 pieces of scrapple
> some breakfast potatoes


seriously

serious scrapple makin up

hamburger no bun with mustard

cup potato salad

butterfinger

2777/day

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

same brunch/pre workout meal as yesterday

spaghetti, bananna/natty pb

oj

coffee

500/cals/day

gave 1/4 to the dog

----------


## Zodiac82

> seriously
> 
> serious scrapple makin up
> 
> hamburger no bun with mustard
> 
> cup potato salad
> 
> butterfinger
> ...


lol yeh....pack was gonna go bad plus I hadn't eaten much

----------


## Zodiac82

small bowl of cereal

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol yeh....pack was gonna go bad plus I hadn't eaten much


nice feast

not a lotta eatin goin on...lol..guess i'm eating for an army

pwo shake now yum

1150 /day

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice feast
> 
> not a lotta eatin goin on...lol..guess i'm eating for an army
> 
> pwo shake now yum
> 
> 1150 /day


yeh I've noticed not so many post over the last couple of days

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeh I've noticed not so many post over the last couple of days


very sad

i know jimmy is eatin pwo shakes

and a lot of chic/broccoli eatin goin on

----------


## zaggahamma

:Smilie: 

maybe a lil tater salad on the side

gonna start sippin a 3rd beer now

prolly be at 2222 after dinner....be nice to bed down there but tapeworm will probably be calling

----------


## Zodiac82

salmon platter
general tso's chicken
teriyaki stir-fry
cup of tea

Attachment 137435

----------


## zaggahamma

chic tortilla soup

ice cream

2888/day

----------


## tigerspawn

I know that Im going to catch alot of crap from posting this but here it goes. I have had very strict diet in the past and had my BF% down to 8%. Problem is I was farm raised on meat and potatoes. I always have large supply of meat because we process our own beef, lambs, chickens, deer and pork. My parents and grandparents every year have a large garden. They always can vegetables and they send me enough to last all year. I weigh 265lbs and have 12. 5% BF at last testing. In order to eat like I do and keep my BF% down I do a lot of cardio.

----------


## austinite

Grilled chicken, sour cream, Corn tortilla.

----------


## ksingh93

Cottage cheese mixed with almonds and peanut butter with half scoop of whey

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Chicken Piard with cucumbers

----------


## DigitalGorilla

damn you guys are so lucky you get to eat that stuff ...lol....I gotta stay under 2000 cal a day ....no whites - no cheese - no cheating lol..... everyday its grilled chicken and egg whites!

----------


## MrMayhem

Im eating..... NOT SHIT :P

----------


## DigitalGorilla

im jealous!

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner: Coconut curry chicken breast, part 2: Green curry paste version, w/ added veggies (red bell pepper, baby portabella, white onion)

Loving both the green and red... can't decide which I like better!

----------


## austinite

> Last night's dinner: Coconut curry chicken breast, part 2: Green curry paste version, w/ added veggies (red bell pepper, baby portabella, white onion)
> 
> Loving both the green and red... can't decide which I like better!


 :Chairshot: 

I'm hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Flagg

I've got 240g of turkey steaks cooking in the oven as we speak and I will probably be having it with some low fat fine egg noodles!

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


lol... I was waiting for you to show up... didn't think it'd be so soon though!!  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

^ I'm watching you gb! I'm grocery shopping this evening so I'm going to be visiting the recipe section for some new ideas.

----------


## gbrice75

> ^ I'm watching you gb! I'm grocery shopping this evening so I'm going to be visiting the recipe section for some new ideas.


Awesome, cause' I'm always looking for something new. REALLY wanting to work out a good pork recipe... *hint hint*

----------


## austinite

> Awesome, cause' I'm always looking for something new. REALLY wanting to work out a good pork recipe... *hint hint*


Good idea! I'm really trying to switch gears. I mean... I make sandwiches, pasta, etc.. the basics. I'd love to start making a dish that both tastes good AND visually pleasant. Practice practice practice!

----------


## jasc

> Last night's dinner: Coconut curry chicken breast, part 2: Green curry paste version, w/ added veggies (red bell pepper, baby portabella, white onion)
> 
> Loving both the green and red... can't decide which I like better!


That looks incredible!





> Awesome, cause' I'm always looking for something new. REALLY wanting to work out a good pork recipe... *hint hint*


Try pulled pork. I make it on occasion and it's excellent. 

- 3 pounds boneless pork shoulder roast, trimmed

- 1 package McCormick® Slow Cookers BBQ Pulled Pork Seasoning

- 1/2 cup low/no sugar ketchup

- 1/3 cup cider vinegar 

Slow cook it for 4 hours.

It's great with some veggies or on a wg tortilla.

Does have a fair bit of sodium, but not terrible.

----------


## kelkel

Angel hair pasta with low-fat hamburger, bagel w butter. Every day.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 1/2 eggs

2 1/2 sausage

2 toast

1/4 tbsp natty pb

4oz oj

coffee

750/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Apple and a 40gr protein shake (vanilla)

----------


## gbrice75

> That looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try pulled pork. I make it on occasion and it's excellent. 
> 
> - 3 pounds boneless pork shoulder roast, trimmed
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Pork shoulder is a pretty high fat cut though, right? Think there's ANY way to interpret this recipe using a leaner cut? I guess then it wouldn't be all soft and tender...  :Frown:

----------


## Back In Black

Slow cooked Pork and beef bolognese with gluten free pasta

----------


## Gaspaco

Going for SUSHI in a bit  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

smartpop kettlecorn and handful of almonds

----------


## 951thompson

Baked Beans on toaste

----------


## zaggahamma

rican corned beef platter

bacon/rice and beans

plantains

1/2 cup grape juice

2222/day

----------


## Times Roman

Wine..........................

wtf, I don't ALWAYS have to be sober on the board, do I????

----------


## zaggahamma

seconds of my rican platter

2666/day

yay no dessert finally

----------


## Zodiac82

steak strips
shrimp
little bloomin onion
side salad
tea

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Just ate a whole small carton of Egg Beaters in two shots....lol - I think thats 7 servings Im not sure...

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Osso buco (traditional Italian dish); pan-searing phase.

----------


## auswest

Just trained back

600ml low fat milk,
Got ready for work (1hour later)
Just polished off 300g lean steak 1 whole grain bread roll, and about 5 serves of greens (broccoli and Asian greens)

Am now stuffed, off to work, next meal cup of brown rice and a chicken breast..

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137488"/>


is that chicken....or some type of pork chop?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Osso buco (traditional Italian dish); pan-searing phase.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137486"/>


TJ u have to post u grocery list or somethin lol

----------


## gbrice75

Just finished my protein pudding!

----------


## zaggahamma

quaker oats done just right 

(cooked in 1/4 milk 3/4 water, lil salt, cinaminamon,splenda)

nanna with natty pb

will share nanna with pup

coffee x2

444/cals/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

nature valley protein bar. peanut and almond plus vanilla protein shake (40g) ..

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of oatmeal with almond slices
and a handful of almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

> bowl of oatmeal with almond slices
> and a handful of almonds


copying again...lol

pwo shake yum

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> copying again...lol
> 
> pwo shake yum
> 
> 1100/day


lol nah....I laughed right before I posted

----------


## Gaspaco

Almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey and cheddar sandwhiches
coke zero and rum

----------


## jasc

> Thanks!! Pork shoulder is a pretty high fat cut though, right? Think there's ANY way to interpret this recipe using a leaner cut? I guess then it wouldn't be all soft and tender...


Yeah, it's definitely not the most lean cut, but a good trimming definitely helps. Also, if you let it cool afterwards a good portion of the fat will form a hard layer at the top that can be removed easily. 

A leaner pork would probably be nice as well and very juicy, it just won't pull apart like the shoulder.

When I was younger my parents used to make pork chops in the slower cooker with stuffing and it was excellent. Hands-down the most moist porkchops I've had. Ya might give those a shot, minus the stuffing, sub celery and sweet potatoes or something.

----------


## Gaspaco

Little bit cheat meal

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pancakes w/ bluberriers
1 waffle
side of slow cooked chicken breast
glass of sunny d 
mmmmm

----------


## CMB

Right now, I am eating...
a nice big bowl of kashi go lean with skim milk, 
3 hard boiled eggs 
and a cup of natural tea

----------


## zaggahamma

scrambled eggs

turkey ham and swiss panini on pan sabao

1 oz grape juice

coffee black

550/day

----------


## Sicko

black coffee and 1cp cinnamon toast crunch w/ unsweetened almond milk. (cheat day)

----------


## zaggahamma

> black coffee and 1cp cinnamon toast crunch w/ unsweetened almond milk. (cheat day)


that cereal was on sale at target and i had to fight it....lol...enjoy

----------


## Sfla80

9oz salmon

3oz almonds.

Almond crusted salmn  :Smilie:  delicious!

----------


## zaggahamma

> 9oz salmon
> 
> 3oz almonds.
> 
> Almond crusted salmn  delicious!


very nice looking and unique

----------


## zaggahamma

1 sam adams

----------


## Back In Black

This weeks cheat meal

Not unhealthy flavoured rice crackers



Chicken and prawn paella



Raspberry panna cotta

----------


## Zodiac82

> 9oz salmon
> 
> 3oz almonds.
> 
> Almond crusted salmn  delicious!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137521"/>


at what point do u add the almonds?....I tried to add cornflakes to porkchops and it came out mushy : (

----------


## Zodiac82

> This weeks cheat meal
> 
> Not unhealthy flavoured rice crackers
> 
> Chicken and prawn paella
> 
> Raspberry panna cotta
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137527"/>


I can only see the last pic....is that some kind of yogurt fruit-type dessert?

looks good

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> 1 sam adams


You wanna update that now? Lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> You wanna update that now? Lol.


lol

actually only one today i swear

but ended around 3200 cals and 50% bad

----------


## Zodiac82

2 ballpark turkey hotdogs w/ sauerkraut

coke zero

----------


## Gaspaco

5eggs
Cup of oats + milk
Fresh veggie and fruit juice

----------


## Zodiac82

slow cooked chicken on two hotdog buns w/ a little shredded cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl frosted mini wheats/milk

coffee

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef
Potatoes
1/2 avocado

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## gearbox

Just had some chicken that was in crock pot with bbq sauce. First time trying this recipe, it was ok
Wife is next to me eating cookies n cream ice cream and double stuff oreo's.

----------


## Dpyle

> Just had some chicken that was in crock pot with bbq sauce. First time trying this recipe, it was ok
> Wife is next to me eating cookies n cream ice cream and double stuff oreo's.


Next try cooking in the crock pot with a water and bourbon mix. When it's done pull it out and baste with BBQ sauce and finish it in the oven on low heat till the sauce is nice, thick and cooked on. 

Did this with some ribs last week and it was awesome. 1 slab of ribs cooked in 2cups water and half cup of small batch bourbon.

----------


## Back In Black

> I can only see the last pic....is that some kind of yogurt fruit-type dessert?
> 
> looks good


Vanilla cream. 37g of pure, unadulterated fat :Smilie: 

Other pics now work :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> Next try cooking in the crock pot with a water and bourbon mix. When it's done pull it out and baste with BBQ sauce and finish it in the oven on low heat till the sauce is nice, thick and cooked on.
> 
> Did this with some ribs last week and it was awesome. 1 slab of ribs cooked in 2cups water and half cup of small batch bourbon.


Ill try it thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Vanilla cream. 37g of pure, unadulterated fat
> 
> Other pics now work


lmfao

brand?

wanna live vicariously  :Smilie:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

About to steam and eat these.

----------


## zaggahamma

danish and 2nd coffee before the pics and there were 4 of the beverage

2,000/day

laker /spurs game was a mere scrimmage but the golf went playoff  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> About to steam and eat these.


oh hell yeh

----------


## EKFitness

eggs whites with sriracha, oregano and garlic, oats and a protein shake.

----------


## Sfla80

> at what point do u add the almonds?....I tried to add cornflakes to porkchops and it came out mushy : (


Ok, with salmon it's very easy. Egg whites in one bowl, almonds in another. Let the salmon soak in the whites for a minute. Then u have to firmly press the salmon into almonds. 

Have your sauté pan, with evoo in it on med-high heat. Place salmon almond side down. If pan is not hot enough the crust wiill fall off. 

As for the pork chops I've never done this but I do a almond crusted chicken breast. This time, one bowl with wheat flour (your choice), beaten eggs in another bowl, and I grind the almonds into another bowl. Then place chicken in flour first, then eggs, the firmly press almonds. This process will work with any protein and any crust.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> eggs whites with sriracha, oregano and garlic, oats and a protein shake.


What types of oats are those? almost look like rice krispies in the bowl. lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just had some chicken that was in crock pot with bbq sauce. First time trying this recipe, it was ok
> Wife is next to me eating cookies n cream ice cream and double stuff oreo's.


thats what I made a day ago....about 6 pieces of chicken breast....been eating here and there....bouta to go drop 6 more

----------


## Zodiac82

> Vanilla cream. 37g of pure, unadulterated fat
> 
> Other pics now work


tasty

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ok, with salmon it's very easy. Egg whites in one bowl, almonds in another. Let the salmon soak in the whites for a minute. Then u have to firmly press the salmon into almonds.
> 
> Have your sauté pan, with evoo in it on med-high heat. Place salmon almond side down. If pan is not hot enough the crust wiill fall off.
> 
> As for the pork chops I've never done this but I do a almond crusted chicken breast. This time, one bowl with wheat flour (your choice), beaten eggs in another bowl, and I grind the almonds into another bowl. Then place chicken in flour first, then eggs, the firmly press almonds. This process will work with any protein and any crust.


gotcha ill give it a shot soon....if it looks good ill post pic....if not just txt : (

----------


## Sfla80

> gotcha ill give it a shot soon....if it looks good ill post pic....if not just txt : (


Forgot one thing. With the chicken/pork chop. After you do that breading process. Stick it in the freezer for 20 mins. Helps in adhere to the protein better.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Forgot one thing. With the chicken/pork chop. After you do that breading process. Stick it in the freezer for 20 mins. Helps in adhere to the protein better.


will do....thanks

----------


## Zodiac82

4 slices of pizza
coke zero

----------


## zaggahamma

1 jamaican spicy beef patties(empanadas)(ate only one... didnt like...either cuz they got cold while picking our netflix movie or they suck)


2999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs omw

2 sausage patties

2 small hungry jack pancakes (natty pb / jemimah syrup)

coffee

700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1 ballpark beef hotdog
1 ballpark turkey hotdog
both w/ slow cooked bbq chicken....sauerkraut...mustard/ketchup and picante salsa....was really good and looks like a chili dog

Attachment 137634

coke zero

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1 ballpark beef hotdog
> 1 ballpark turkey hotdog
> both w/ slow cooked bbq chicken....sauerkraut...mustard/ketchup and picante salsa....was really good and looks like a chili dog
> 
> Attachment 137634
> 
> coke zero


NICELY DONE

good proportion of toppings to dog

is that just a snack?

----------


## RaginCajun

10 oz of baked chicken breast

1/2 cup brocoli

1/2 cup brown rice

boring!

----------


## Zodiac82

> NICELY DONE
> 
> good proportion of toppings to dog
> 
> is that just a snack?


nah it was my "breakfast"....gotta late start

----------


## Back In Black

> lmfao
> 
> brand?
> 
> wanna live vicariously


Marks & Spencer's, that only works if you're in the UK of course :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal



----------


## zaggahamma

> Marks & Spencer's, that only works if you're in the UK of course


I see no can do

have to settle for Blue Bell homemade vanilla...makes me cry so good

----------


## zaggahamma

> 


champion meal

and nice background

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

corona/lime

steelhead trout
( on the grill wrapped in foil lightly seasoned marinated in zesty italian)

couple spring rolls

(costco)

1888/day

----------


## redz

2 Large chicken breasts and a ton of broccoli. Yum

----------


## zaggahamma

and who am i kiddin...had two coronas

2000/day

----------


## zaggahamma

homemade chicken sammy

2444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti and a couple spears of asparagus
coke zero

----------


## cj111

Big ol salad with a can of salmon,peanuts,almonds and 300g brown rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

natty peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwhich....side of liquid eggs and a glass of sunny d

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee x 1.5

3 oz oj

can of chef boyardee mini raviolis

600/day

----------


## 951thompson

Chicken in mascarpone sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

bananna

1333/day

not much eatin out there today

----------


## Zodiac82

tub of slow cooked bbq chicken-pwo

Release the Kracken!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> tub of slow cooked bbq chicken-pwo
> 
> Release the Kracken!!!


explain that please

workout/beast mode?

----------


## zaggahamma

3 corona / lime

2 slices deep dish pizza

2444/day

----------


## Twin

Avocado with salt

----------


## Zodiac82

> explain that please
> 
> workout/beast mode?


lol....I figured I needed a catchy signature....that just happened to be the first post since makin it....
no relation lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

hamburger helper
side salad....turkey,bacon bits, FF blue cheese, tomatoes
coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol....I figured I needed a catchy signature....that just happened to be the first post since makin it....
> no relation lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


i like it

wow that deep dish pizza was goooooooooooood 

first time trying...costco of course

----------


## Zodiac82

> i like it
> 
> wow that deep dish pizza was goooooooooooood
> 
> first time trying...costco of course


thanks....deep dish pizza???? its not the weekend yet ; )

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks....deep dish pizza???? its not the weekend yet ; )
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


weekday attempted strategy is no dessert(s)  :Smilie: 

it was so damn good i am damn proud i didnt eat the whole thing

did end up with a bowl of frosted mini wheats about 20 minutes ago....yum

2888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> weekday attempted strategy is no dessert(s) 
> 
> it was so damn good i am damn proud i didnt eat the whole thing
> 
> did end up with a bowl of frosted mini wheats about 20 minutes ago....yum
> 
> 2888/day


ahhh I assumed u ate the whole thing

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Seabass Skewer, grilled.

----------


## Gaspaco

Salad

----------


## zaggahamma

cold deep dish (only gonna eat one)

apple

hot tea

coffee an hour and a half ago

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Seabass Skewer, grilled.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137681"/>


TJ I told you, you have to list your grocery list ; )




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137702"/>
> 
> cold deep dish (only gonna eat one)
> 
> apple
> 
> hot tea
> 
> coffee an hour and a half ago
> ...


 nice mug

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

1 beef 1 turkey hotdog w/ sauerkraut....must/ketchup....1 egg and liquid eggs and a lil bit of Texas Pete hotsauce....on one hotdog bun
cup of Hawaiian punch

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Apple and protein shake - 45gr vanilla

----------


## zaggahamma

> TJ I told you, you have to list your grocery list ; )
> 
> nice mug
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


thank you

thank you verry much

lol

pwo shake

650

1150/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Healthy pizza  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmy726

Porkloin broccoli and brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq chicken-pwo

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

snack

1 slice deep dish pizza

coffee

dinner

1 oz cilantro lime shrimp (costco)

3 oz rotisserie chicken (costco)

3 oz stove top stuffing (tweaked with celery and onion)

2 oz rican red beans /rice

1oz cranberry sauce

2100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> snack
> 
> 1 slice deep dish pizza
> 
> coffee
> 
> dinner
> 
> 1 oz cilantro lime shrimp (costco)
> ...


yummy dinner

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

vanilla almond crunch cereal
2 pieces of toast w/ rasp jam

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## redz

Somehow i lost 10 lbs yesterday seriously dont know what happened. Drinking choclate milk and tons of water. I`m 228lbs as of a few hours ago.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Somehow i lost 10 lbs yesterday seriously dont know what happened. Drinking choclate milk and tons of water. I`m 228lbs as of a few hours ago.


diuretics????

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## redz

> diuretics????
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


No my diet has been thrown off the last couple days and I only ate a bagel with cream cheese, a foot long tuna sub at subway and 1 chicekn breast with brocoli yesterday so my cals were way under. Not sleeping is taking a toll too might be time to back off on the tren .

----------


## Zodiac82

> No my diet has been thrown off the last couple days and I only ate a bagel with cream cheese, a foot long tuna sub at subway and 1 chicekn breast with brocoli yesterday so my cals were way under. Not sleeping is taking a toll too might be time to back off on the tren.


ahhh....until u said tren I was like....that shouldnt cause 10lbs

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs
Oats+milk+honey
Fresh juice

----------


## Dpyle

3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 4 slices Ezekiel bread, and 2 slices fat free cheddar. 

Lovely breakfast sandwiches they are!

----------


## Back In Black



----------


## auswest

250g fat free cottage cheese
50g mixed nuts

Then zzzzz......

----------


## zaggahamma

> yummy dinner
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


yeh and best part i kept it at 2100 for the day

pretty happy bout that

thinking of using shrimp as late snack from now on most of the time

just a homemade latte now

88/cals/day

----------


## kelkel

Pan fried top sirloin. 4 eggs and a bagel. 

Breakfast #2 or lunch number 1. Not really sure.

----------


## Zodiac82

> yeh and best part i kept it at 2100 for the day
> 
> pretty happy bout that
> 
> thinking of using shrimp as late snack from now on most of the time
> 
> just a homemade latte now
> 
> 88/cals/day


yeh noticed the cals....shrimp part not a bad idea....that was one of my reasons I got the turkey franks

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

natty pb&jam sandwhich w/ chopped bananas on it...almond crunch cereal and some liquid eggs

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 1/2 eggs

2 sausage 

2 toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

5 oz oj

689/cals

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1400/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Mixed nuts

----------


## MACKATTACK

My one beast meal of the week..........I had already ate one piece of chicken.....

----------


## Zodiac82

> My one beast meal of the week..........I had already ate one piece of chicken.....


looks good....is that cinnamon on it

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq chicken-pwo

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 of these

and



and a baked tater b/sc and s/p

2500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137771"/>
> 
> 2 of these
> 
> and
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137772"/>
> 
> and a baked tater b/sc and s/p
> ...


are u a sponsor for corona.... ; )

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MACKATTACK

> looks good....is that cinnamon on it
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-



Nope just grilled with spices and fresh lemon. Got some garlic and oil on the broc. That was actually at cheesecake factory, they make it amazingly!!!

Here is a better photo:

----------


## Sfla80

Some damn good grill marks for home cooking. What r u cooking on?

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Some damn good grill marks for home cooking. What r u cooking on?


It's cheesecake factory. But I order the meal to the specifics I like. 

Pretty easy to get those marks on a grille, put a little VOO on the chicken then grill it, then squeeze some lemon onto it. Garlic on some broc and then just plain rice.

----------


## Sfla80

> It's cheesecake factory. But I order the meal to the specifics I like.
> 
> Pretty easy to get those marks on a grille, put a little VOO on the chicken then grill it, then squeeze some lemon onto it. Garlic on some broc and then just plain rice.


Meant most home grills don't get those marks lol. Looks great though.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Meant most home grills don't get those marks lol. Looks great though.


Its AMAZING!!! Like if u put that or a cheeseburger with fries in front of me, its a toss up.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 eggs
4 pieces of bacon
breakfast potatoes
3 scrapple
glass of oj

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> are u a sponsor for corona.... ; )
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


well in a sense

i really enjoy it

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 eggs
> 4 pieces of bacon
> breakfast potatoes
> 3 scrapple
> glass of oj
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


doin breakfast now so u dont have to wake up? nice no bread but lil carbs in the scrapple right?

----------


## zaggahamma

had on more lil drink (1oz vodka/2 oz oj) just before the steaks

2666

now cilantro lime shrimp snack

2777

----------


## Zodiac82

> well in a sense
> 
> i really enjoy it


corona's used to be my fav beer....then I tried negra modelo....and I love those




> doin breakfast now so u dont have to wake up? nice no bread but lil carbs in the scrapple right?


haha....thats what my fiancée fixed....lil in the scrapple....potatoes....and oj....I couldn't resist the oj w/breakfast

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## kronik420

chicken & sweet potato

----------


## 951thompson

Raspberry,blueberry and strawberry oat pancakes

----------


## Gaspaco

Healty pizza  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmy726

Second meal of the day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz tilapia and a red potato ....

----------


## zaggahamma

fn donut and coffee

rushin having a garage sale

 :Frown: 

chickfila breakfast burrito on the way home  :Smilie: 

ate half

600/day

----------


## cj111

Breakfast
1cup oats, 1/2 cup fiber1, 1/2 cup blue berries.
Scrambled eggs, Sautéed onion garlic mushroom, 2 whole eggs, 1 cup whites

Bon appetit!

----------


## redz

Going away in a few days not much around the house just had 2 greek yogurts, some black berries and some beef jerky lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

too much to name lol

Attachment 137833

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> too much to name lol
> 
> Attachment 137833
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


quite the bounty

----------


## Zodiac82

> quite the bounty


yeh....at a repast after a funeral

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

yellow rice
baked potato
pork chops

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

wow quiet thread while 

zagga has birthday weekend

lol

lets just say i fell bloated but kept it under 4k cals every day  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

raw beef.

----------


## FONZY007

> raw beef.


Who's?

Lol j.p.

----------


## austinite

> Who's?
> 
> Lol j.p.


funny guy.

----------


## FONZY007

> funny guy.


Lmao was seeing how long it would take for you to see.. I'm just playing, if I didn't Lunk might of chimed in

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats
Milk
Eggs

----------


## austinite

> Lmao was seeing how long it would take for you to see.. I'm just playing, if I didn't Lunk might of chimed in


lol, i know. Who is lunk?

----------


## Zodiac82

banana and water

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slice french toast

2 small sausage patty

coffee x 2

pre w/o

pwo shake now

1400/day

----------


## austinite

Couscous chicken and peas.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Couscous chicken and peas.


looks great

----------


## Bio-Active

Boneless skinless chicken breast and sweet potato.

----------


## Gaspaco

Whey+casein
Nuts

----------


## Blitz777

9 o.z. of smoked king salmon that I caught and smoked myself. The only way to do it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> 9 o.z. of smoked king salmon that I caught and smoked myself. The only way to do it!


wow seriously...on a fly? or what? smoked the whole fish?

duh...saw the 9oz after lol

----------


## Sfla80

> Couscous chicken and peas.


Is Cous Cous a good carb source?! I love it! Just never eat much anymore cause wasn't sure

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished pesto shrimp and quinoa with steamed veggies.

----------


## Sfla80

About to eat this. 

1cup crispy brown rice
6oz marinated flank steak
1/2 cup marinated roasted red bells
3 large grilled shiitake mush.





And some for tomorrow.

----------


## likelifting

Wasabi Almonds...soooooo good.

----------


## Zodiac82

slow-cooked chicken on wing sauce w/bacon..cubed potatoes and fried egg bake

coke zero

Attachment 137978

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## bstacked

Bison on couscous with veggies

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is Cous Cous a good carb source?! I love it! Just never eat much anymore cause wasn't sure


it sure is....no/low fat...good carbs...ok amount of protein

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> slow-cooked chicken on wing sauce w/bacon..cubed potatoes and fried egg bake
> 
> coke zero
> 
> Attachment 137978
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


that only looks like about half i mean one third your normal meal

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy and soup

lil coleslaw

lil ribeye steak leftovers

2300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small a&w rootbeer pulled pork sammy

2777

----------


## Zodiac82

> that only looks like about half i mean one third your normal meal


funny u should say....after I ate it I thought....man was that it lol....cutting back and watching what I ate more

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

two turkey dogs w/sauerkraut....must/ketchup

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> funny u should say....after I ate it I thought....man was that it lol....cutting back and watching what I ate more
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


good good luck with it...i had a decent monday after the long weekend


coffee only atm yum

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana and 40gr vanilla protein shake...

----------


## cj111

1 cup oats
1/2 cup fiber1
1/ cup blue berries
2 eggs
1 cup whites

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage patty

hot dog bun toasted

4 oz oj

another coffee

700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

toasted pb&jam sandwhich
liquid eggs
cup of sunny d

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Blitz777

> wow seriously...on a fly? or what? smoked the whole fish?
> 
> duh...saw the 9oz after lol


Not this particular fish, no. Caught this guy on a cut plug off the western coast of the Queen Charlottes. I have a few around that I picked up with fly gear, though.

----------


## Blitz777

> wow seriously...on a fly? or what? smoked the whole fish?
> 
> duh...saw the 9oz after lol


I'd post a pic but smoked salmon is so run of the mill. I'll be sure to put some up when I prepare the shark, though! Sorry, no blood 'n guts as he's already cleaned.

----------


## Zodiac82

raspberry cheesecake oatmeal
piece of wheat bread

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not this particular fish, no. Caught this guy on a cut plug off the western coast of the Queen Charlottes. I have a few around that I picked up with fly gear, though.


that must have been badass...nothing more relaxing than fishing to me

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

large plate of spaghetti/meat sauce (homemade) yum

parm cheese sprinkled on top

777

2100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

tilapia w/sliced almonds
teriyaki stir fry w/water chestnuts
sweet peppers
side salad w/ turkey..bacon bits..tomatoes..FF thousand island
Pepsi next

Attachment 138025

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

half hamburger and one and a half hebrew national hot dogs no buns

1/2 cup tater salad

butterfinger 

3030/day

----------


## austinite

same crap again. Brown rice, steamed chicken and broccoli. ugh.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## LEO78

love Cous Cous!!! it is a perfect replacement for rice...imho...

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage patty

toasted hot dog bun

orange

1 oz oj

1/2 tbsp natty pb

coffee x2

600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 beef franks w/ must&ketchup..sauerkraut..and scrambled eggs on it
glass of sunny d

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 beef franks w/ must&ketchup..sauerkraut..and scrambled eggs on it
> glass of sunny d
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


no bun? way to go

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yum

1250/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> no bun? way to go


gotta be strict lol....

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Turmeric+mixed spice rice. Boiled/rinsed

mixed veg. 

Greeeeeeeeen beeeeeeeeeeans

Chicken breast shredded cal spray fried in dried basil. Mixed spice. Turmeric + chilli powder.

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken club

chicken and rice/black beans

few plantains

5oz cherry coke

2488/day

----------


## Zodiac82

tilapia
shredded chicken
Buffalo nuggets
coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Quaker oats. Protein shake so not to heavy for pre-workout. But takin my.above meal down there

----------


## Zodiac82

1 1/2 homemade turkey sub
smart pop popcorn
coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## conorh08

pound of chicken breast! with organic milk

----------


## zaggahamma

RICE with a lil chicken lil ham lil plantains

orange

2 coffee

1 oz OJ

555 cals

shared with dog

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^gettin ready to workout?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^gettin ready to workout?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


yes that was pre workout...didnt feel like cooking so just reheated leftovers and cut and orange into fours

yum

pwo shake at 2

now couple coronas and off to dinner somewhere

1500/cals b4 dinner

----------


## Stubbs8

8 oz chicken breast with brown rice, sweet potato, and broccoli. Cottage cheese and a shake before and after gym

----------


## zaggahamma

restaurant style chicken pot pie

small shake

small slice pecan pie

not proud

3333/day

----------


## RipOwens

2 chicken breasts with lil rice and spicy green beans.

----------


## MACKATTACK

Protein Pancakes, little no sugar syrup and 2 strawberries......

----------


## Zodiac82

sausage egg and cheese sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

So most know by now I'm a chef. So I have four of the coolest Mexican women cooks in the morning. So 20 mins after we arrive today, I get brought my 12 eggs and cup of oats this morning, and now three hours later sitting in the office and this is what was brought to me. 

I don't even have to cook for myself at work anymore lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> So most know by now I'm a chef. So I have four of the coolest Mexican women cooks in the morning. So 20 mins after we arrive today, I get brought my 12 eggs and cup of oats this morning, and now three hours later sitting in the office and this is what was brought to me. 
> 
> I don't even have to cook for myself at work anymore lol.


r those red peppers? barely cooked? waahts that with the grill marks?

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage

2 toast

orange

1oz oj

2 coffee

600/day

ate only 1 toast

and saved 1/4 of one sausage patty for the dog

----------


## Sfla80

> r those red peppers? barely cooked? waahts that with the grill marks?


Those are roasted peppers. Roasted under a broiler. Then I will marinate with balsamic vin. 

Grill marks are for the sweet potato chips. Cooks quicker. Done in about 2 mins.

----------


## 951thompson

Baked beans on toasted bread with two fried eggs (post workout meal)

----------


## Zodiac82

2 homemade turkey subs w/mustard.....pickles....cheese
coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Those are roasted peppers. Roasted under a broiler. Then I will marinate with balsamic vin. 
> 
> Grill marks are for the sweet potato chips. Cooks quicker. Done in about 2 mins.


i thought they would have been roasted sweet taters i couldnt tell they didnt look orange in the pic...guess theother was chicken lol...must b nice to have those nice mexican ladies helpin out

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 homemade turkey subs w/mustard.....pickles....cheese
> coke zero
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


u havent been feelin it picture wise lately i see

2 subs huh....lotta bread amigo?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

2 ribs

1oz stouffers mac n cheese

1600/day

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

8 oz chicken breast and 2 cups of broccoli. Fell off my diet hard the past 2 weeks. Back on the grind.

----------


## Zodiac82

> u havent been feelin it picture wise lately i see
> 
> 2 subs huh....lotta bread amigo?


lol I've been on the job site....nothin too "fancy"....I've been tryin to get my carbs in early or before workout and limit them later....sometimes I cant help the later as my fiance makes dinner and sometimes it's too late to let her know what not to make lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

Steak and eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma

butterfinger (went to movies)

8 lil drummies/buffalo sauce 2 oz blue cheese

cup of chicken/rice soup

2500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> butterfinger (went to movies)
> 
> 8 lil drummies/buffalo sauce 2 oz blue cheese
> 
> cup of chicken/rice soup
> 
> 2500/day


IM 3??

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> IM 3??
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


no....too long of line and we gonna rewatch the first 2 first...not sure we saw...lol

saw the big wedding

decent laugh

----------


## Zodiac82

> no....too long of line and we gonna rewatch the first 2 first...not sure we saw...lol
> 
> saw the big wedding
> 
> decent laugh


lol....yeh I took my boy for the 7:30 showing that was sold out....really....and I didnt want to wait for the 10:30 showing so I was suckered into gettin 3d at 8

it was pretty good

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol....yeh I took my boy for the 7:30 showing that was sold out....really....and I didnt want to wait for the 10:30 showing so I was suckered into gettin 3d at 8
> 
> it was pretty good
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


we r definitely gonna see it

got a lot of movies coming out this summer

gonna have to chop up some watermelon and stock grapes and cherries so i can get out of this chocolate rut

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

8 oz chicken with a cup of brown rice this morning for breakfast.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken egg lil cheese burrito

tbsp sausage gravy

5 oz OJ

coffee





2/3 jamaican beef patty w/salsa, sour cream, guacamole

666 /day

----------


## cj111

PWO shake almond milk scoop prot sweet potatoes blue berries cinnamon and some flax

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

12 oz tilapia 1/2 cup of brown rice. Zero gluten ketchup and tapatio for flavor.

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chickfila sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## bigsparky84

> spicy chickfila sandwhich
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


God those are soo Fkkin good!! lol

right now some shredded chicken tacos

----------


## Zodiac82

> God those are soo Fkkin good!! lol
> 
> right now some shredded chicken tacos


yep love em....

couple pieces of Popeye's chicken

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats
Eggs
 :Frown:

----------


## austinite

180 calories worth of supplements.

----------


## Tron3219

> 180 calories worth of supplements.


Lets see....some fish oil, aminos maybe....ummm...d3? Those r the only supplements that I can think of that do or may have calories. What r they aus?

----------


## austinite

> Lets see....some fish oil, aminos maybe....ummm...d3? Those r the only supplements that I can think of that do or may have calories. What r they aus?


Here you go.

----------


## zaggahamma

finished the day yesterday

2 corona's 

with Sonny's Real deal combo pulled pork on garlic bread/fries

ear of corn

4oz soda

peach milkshake

2666

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade turkey sandwhich
w/FF mayo...pepperoni...pickles

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 sausage

1 & 1/4 toast

coffee

3oz OJ


555/cals

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake super yum

695cals

1250/day

----------


## austinite

Just made baseline_9's quesadilla. Delicious! 

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/52...la-bbvlog.html

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade turkey sub
coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## anabolicphreak

3 whole eggs and cream of wheat, with a glycoject/ creatine shake Prewo!!! Yeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

> homemade turkey sub
> coke zero
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


somebody bake a turkey and got bunch leftovers?

----------


## Zodiac82

> somebody bake a turkey and got bunch leftovers?


lol no....its the low fat deli meat

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol no....its the low fat deli meat
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


oh fooled me with the handmade talk

----------


## Zodiac82

pizza wasn't my idea : (

Attachment 138303

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

9oz grilled salmon. With a little Dijon 
1.5cups whole wheat pasta and basil pesto

----------


## zaggahamma

> pizza wasn't my idea : (
> 
> Attachment 138303
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


tater looks super

pizza looks like tombstone  :Frown: 

whats the side dish hiding in upper left corner

i'm having deep dish from a place in kissimmee called bj's brewhouse....they specialize in pizza and handcrafted beers 

but its from yesterday....reheated in toaster oven

3 slices and 3 coronas  :Smilie: 

4oz pepsi

2555 cals/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Kashi go lean cereal! 2 fat scoops of choc protein!

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

10 oz salmon. 2 cups broccoli.

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

Not sure why my phone posted my lunch from earlier today. But yeah I had 1/2 cup brown rice and 8 oz chicken haha

----------


## Zodiac82

> tater looks super
> 
> pizza looks like tombstone 
> 
> whats the side dish hiding in upper left corner
> 
> i'm having deep dish from a place in kissimmee called bj's brewhouse....they specialize in pizza and handcrafted beers
> 
> but its from yesterday....reheated in toaster oven
> ...


just plain rice w/ a lil hotsauce...
I think its just giant brand pizza which are surprisingly good....
lol deep dish pizza AND coronas and still under 2600 for the day....cant beat that....have u tried Negra Modelo yet?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> just plain rice w/ a lil hotsauce...
> I think its just giant brand pizza which are surprisingly good....
> lol deep dish pizza AND coronas and still under 2600 for the day....cant beat that....have u tried Negra Modelo yet?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol...they were small pieces from a 9" pizza....moderate to light cheese...same for the toppings....nothing like that badass costco pie..prolly half the cals of that bad boy

i think i had a modelo and thought it was same as corona....i will try again...i really like the lime i guess i could prolly drink a bud and have the same taste? idk...cuz i had a couple the other day and didnt have lime and didnt like as much....had my 3 during the first half of the bulls destruction of the shitty heat tonight...loving life

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Beef Kabob made w/ ground sirloin & saffron basmati rice.

----------


## alex.mitev

^^ this looks unbelievable. You don`t have to feel like dieting.....

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> ^^ this looks unbelievable. You don`t have to feel like dieting.....


It is delicious indeed; however, I am not sure what you mean by ''you don't have to feel like dieting.'' This dish is pretty clean, especially considering that the rice is dry and I wouldn't call the ground Sirloin greasy.

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol...they were small pieces from a 9" pizza....moderate to light cheese...same for the toppings....nothing like that badass costco pie..prolly half the cals of that bad boy
> 
> i think i had a modelo and thought it was same as corona....i will try again...i really like the lime i guess i could prolly drink a bud and have the same taste? idk...cuz i had a couple the other day and didnt have lime and didnt like as much....had my 3 during the first half of the bulls destruction of the shitty heat tonight...loving life


ahhh ok....no the bud and lime doesnt taste the same imo....be sure to get negra modela....they have another one thats amber color....I didnt care too much for that....the one I like is dark....for me 6 pack of Corona to get a buzz....the modelas 3-4....and hell yeh about the heat....cant stand em

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> ahhh ok....no the bud and lime doesnt taste the same imo....be sure to get negra modela....they have another one thats amber color....I didnt care too much for that....the one I like is dark....for me 6 pack of Corona to get a buzz....the modelas 3-4....and hell yeh about the heat....cant stand em
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lime or no lime with the modela

----------


## zaggahamma

2, 2, 2

lil natty pb

5oz oj

coffee

650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 chicken strips lil bbq sauce

1500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> lime or no lime with the modela


I do no lime

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138338"/>
> 2, 2, 2
> 
> lil natty pb
> 
> 5oz oj
> 
> coffee
> 
> ...


how do u cook ur eggs....they always look plump/"meaty"

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> how do u cook ur eggs....they always look plump/"meaty"
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


over medium/well...I like the whites done, yellow soft but too runny...either a lil tiny bit runny or just cooked til they stopped...thats the goal anyway

usually use the fat from the sausage to cook it in but that costco sausage doesnt yield much in the pan...50% of the time i add a pat of butter to pan

lil salt and pepper

thats it

----------


## zaggahamma

mc cafe caramel frappe medium no whipped cream

2 bbq spare ribs 

3/4 cup tater salad YUM

1/3 cup white rice with 2/3 cups red beans

2 oz grape juice

2444 day


bowl of mini wheats and couple ice cream novelties  :Frown:  couldnt beat the tapeworm to sleep

3200/day

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

8oz chicken breast and 1 cup of broccoli. Haven't had a cheat day in about 2 weeks. Thinking about destroying my diet tomorrow.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 spicy chic filaments sandwhiches
Pepsi max

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## cj111

Can of red kidney beans and a chicken tit

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef
Potatoes
Salad

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey sandwhich w/relish..FF mayo...cheese

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken wraps

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hardboiled eggs

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 coffees

----------


## zaggahamma

yum

2 eggs

homemade hashbrowns(taters/onions sauteed)

1 sausage patty

OJ

666/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1 cup of oats with cinnamon and milk.

7 eggs (2 whole) sprinkled with chedder cheese.

COFFEE!

 :Coffee:  :Hungry:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

PBJ and Protein shake with milk. Yum

2nd meal and already at 1400 cals.  :Smilie:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

5 oz potato

9 oz Cod

Ice water

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

yum city

667

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz sirloin

baked tater b/sc
l
house salad 1,000 isl

1oz coke
5oz water

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz ny strip

1/2 cup hashbrowns

water

2800/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Chicken bowl from samurai sams

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138426

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 138426
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Cant make out he sammy...bacon, cheese...... hot dog underneath?

wait...its a baked tater?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1 cup of oats with cinnamon and milk.

7 eggs (2 whole) sprinkled with chedder cheese.

COFFEE!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cant make out he sammy...bacon, cheese...... hot dog underneath?
> 
> wait...its a baked tater?


lol no that just a BIG ass piece of chicken....lil cheese and bacon

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138429

chicken....rice...beans...bread and hotsauce

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol no that just a BIG ass piece of chicken....lil cheese and bacon
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol...glad u didnt say lil cheese lil bacon...lmao

no dry boob there!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee x 2  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

quaker oats

made with half milk half water pinch salt tbsp cinaminamon

2oz OJ

444 cals/day

----------


## slfmade

Shredded BBQ chicken breast. Mmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111 day

----------


## ironbeck

Beef stew made from scratch.........kinda lol

----------


## Nestor Otto Sewell

2 cans of whole white tuna in water, tablespoon of italian dressing, three pickled brussels sprouts

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished some eye of round roast that cooked all day in a pint of Guinness, and oven roasted potatoes, squash, and zucchini.

----------


## zaggahamma

interesting recipes fellas


1 and a half chickfila strips 
medium mcCafe caramel frappe
1555

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of this

2222/day

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Spaghetti Bolognese w/ trimmed ground sirloin.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Spaghetti Bolognese w/ trimmed ground sirloin.


nice presentation...funny we had same thing

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicke&rice

----------


## --->>405<<---

bacon egg and cheese sandwich plus 

bacon eggs (over easy) cheese and grits all in a big cup! very good  :Smilie: 

needless to say im not starting the diet back proper until monday! LOL

----------


## cantstopkane

Subway 12 inch double meat roasted chicken breast with mustard and a load of veggies on a honey oat bun

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 of turkey/cheese sandwhich on oatmeal bread

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138475

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> Chicke&rice


^^^again

----------


## cj111

4 Eggs 1 cup whites
1Cup oatmeal mixed with 1/2 cup fiber1

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs

Grits

ate 3/4...dog ate 1/4

5oz oj

coffee

500/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Spaghetti&beef

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^again


was that for me? lol. if so yeh I made two Tupperware one yesterday and other today

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

Mac and cheese bacon burger with sweet potato fries.

----------


## Back In Black

> Mac and cheese bacon burger with sweet potato fries.


Bastard!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Bastard!


lol...

----------


## Gaspaco

> was that for me? lol. if so yeh I made two Tupperware one yesterday and other today
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


No  :Big Grin:  I was eating chicken&rice again!!

Your meat looks delicious tho...

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Spicy chicken over rice w/ chickpeas. A traditional Turkish dish.

----------


## AnonMass

a cold can of beefaroni...  :Big Grin: 

ya... for real.

----------


## Gaspaco

Waiting for my pizza to arrive  :Smilie:  


CHEAT MEAL TIME BABY!!!!

----------


## EKFitness

crock pot 4lbs of chicken prepping

----------


## Brazensol

Just finished a lunch of salmon, asparagus and a shrimp salad!

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

1155/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

banana and 45gr vanilla protein shake.

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> Im sitting here plodding through a what feels like a bucket of oats and cream of wheat with a scoop of vanilla protein powder mixed in, splenda , cinnamon and a splash of fat free half and half. Its a late post work out meal ..normally i eat it immediately pwo but had some work to get done. Im pinning slin but my intra workout shake got me through fine and now im eating this.
> Post up what you are eating.


Greek Yogurt

----------


## cj111

2 cup rice 1 can of salmon and I put 3 tbsp of PB in it, weird right

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> 2 cup rice 1 can of salmon and I put 3 tbsp of PB in it, weird right


You mix it all together?? 

Does it taste good?

Honestly doesn't sound too bad..

Just high in fat..

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Power shake!

2 scoops ON Choc Protein
2 tbsp PB
1 Cup oats
1/2 banana

----------


## cj111

Mixed it all together and stuck it in the microwave and topped with cilantro...

It was good actually, just sounds weird lol. High in good fats, so I'm not to worried about it.

----------


## zaggahamma

a breast

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 coronas

glass or white wine

2121/day

thinkin of eatin mexican  :Wink:

----------


## Brazensol

> 3 coronas
> 
> glass or white wine
> 
> 2121/day
> 
> thinkin of eatin mexican


Tequila margaritas? lol.

----------


## cj111

PWO shake, scoop prot, 150g sweet potato, 1cup blue berries, 1oz peanuts, almond milk.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Tequila margaritas? lol.


lol..i forgot there was other margaritas  :Smilie: 

1/2 glass wine

2222/day

----------


## Brazensol

Black beans and chicken! Now I got margarita on the brain...must resist.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Black beans and chicken! Now I got *margarita* on the brain...must resist.


The absolute worst alcoholic beverage for a BB or athlete. Tons of calories and sugars! Also one of the best alcoholic beverages imo.  :Smilie:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Whole wheat pasta topped with a 1/2 lb of beef and bertolli sauce.
Garlic bread
Tall glass of milk

----------


## Zodiac82

couple slices of papa Johns

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

brisket sammy

1.5 oz ruffles

2929/day

----------


## Brazensol

> The absolute worst alcoholic beverage for a BB or athlete. Tons of calories and sugars! Also one of the best alcoholic beverages imo.


Therein lies the conundrum! I settled for one Blue Moon while watching the Spurs play. Puts me over 80 calories for the day. I know, I'm so bad...

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Therein lies the conundrum! I settled for one Blue Moon while watching the Spurs play. Puts me over 80 calories for the day. I know, I'm so bad...


lmao. 80 calories over... We gotta live sometimes, right.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1 cup nonfat plain greek yogurt
1 scoop choc protein (casein)

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Penne Bolognese prepared w/ ground Sirloin, parsley & Parmesan.

----------


## Gaspaco

Post WO Shake

1banana
25g glucose
25g maltodextrin
10g glutamine
5g creatine mono
Water

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of vanilla almond cereal

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Brazensol

Three eggs with 2 oz of peppered ham. Got to get some egg beaters today and cut the fat. But I do love the yolks!

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

turkey ham and swiss panini

2 scramble eggs

2 oz grape juice

coffee

600/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Oatmeal Pancakes

Coffee

DBOL  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol dbol 

2 hebrew national hot dogs

1 and a half buns

1.5 oz ruffles

3 oz NSA cranberry juice

1250/day

----------


## cj111

4 eggs, 1 cup whites
1 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup fiber1
protein shake with blue berries,sweet potato,almond milk and 1oz peanuts

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Yummy Smoothie:
2 scoops whey
8 oz OJ
Handful of mixed berries
3/4 c oats
creatine
ice

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

9 oz tilapia, 1/2 cup brown rice, 4 fish oil pills, 2 green tea extract pills.

----------


## Brazensol

Baked wild salmon (185 grams) and brown rice (75 grams dry) with a hint (3 grams) of brown sugar. Good stuff!

And now I need to update my food log...

----------


## zaggahamma

2 glasses red

1 glass white

5oz boiled picnic shoulder ham

cup mashed taters

corn on cob

small piece of mothers day cake

coffee

2600/day

----------


## Brazensol

> 2 glasses red
> 
> 1 glass white
> 
> 5oz boiled picnic shoulder ham
> 
> cup mashed taters
> 
> corn on cob
> ...


Are you saving the big piece of Mother's Day cake for tomorrrow? lol.

Also, I see you mix red and white wine. Is there a benefit to doing this? Do you mix them together and drink at the same time or separately?

----------


## Brazensol

> 9 oz tilapia, 1/2 cup brown rice, 4 fish oil pills, 2 green tea extract pills.


Is the green tea extract for weight loss and if yes do you notice it helping any?

----------


## Brazensol

I'm still 142 calories under... total for the day 2078. I see carbs are still short so perhaps a beer.... lol. I gotta stop it.

----------


## Zodiac82

some girly drink
tall glass of bluemoon

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138544

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138548

lol rotate

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Are you saving the big piece of Mother's Day cake for tomorrrow? lol.
> 
> Also, I see you mix red and white wine. Is there a benefit to doing this? Do you mix them together and drink at the same time or separately?


...

no...off to beach tomorrow for the night.. leaving cake behind...i swear it was a small piece...

and if there was a drop of red left in the glass when i poured the white then i mix but not intentionally...the white tasted so much sweeter after drinking the cab sav...i drank wine cuz i ran out of coronas..

but get this bro...was in line buying the cake and an older gent was behind in line with a 6 of modelo negro....lmao! i talked to him briefly about it he said HE JUST tried it the day before for the first time and LOVE IT! i may get a 6 for the beach if i can get the idea of needing to portray the corona beach commercials...lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 138544
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


looks real good

----------


## zaggahamma

snickers ice cream bar

2800/day

----------


## Turkish Juicer

My Sunday breakfast: Omelet with mushrooms, spinach and goat's cheese.

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta&beef

----------


## Zodiac82

> ...
> ..
> 
> i talked to him briefly about it he said HE JUST tried it the day before for the first time and LOVE IT!


 lol told u....that shoulda made u go grab some then




> looks real good


 it was a Cajun jumbalaya pasta....chicken...shrimp...and sausage mixed....so good

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> My Sunday breakfast: Omelet with mushrooms, spinach and goat's cheese.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138569"/>


yum

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138585

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 138585
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lmao...love your varieties..

check this out...

had 6...on/around the beach  :Smilie: 



then hit up a local bbq joint in ormond beach

brisket sammy

fries

corn on cob

root beer

couple donuts and coffee for dessert

3131/day ....SO FAR

----------


## Brazensol

Just finished some chicken breast and a can of black beans. May have overdone it with the black beans.... I feel a little bloated now. lol.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Gaspaco

Rump

----------


## Zodiac82

> lmao...love your varieties..
> 
> check this out...
> 
> had 6...on/around the beach 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138611"/>
> 
> then hit up a local bbq joint in ormond beach
> ...


lol mothers day breakfast for my fiance....
thats what im talking about....what did you think

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138624"/>





> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138625"/>
> 
> Rump


looks tasty

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> looks tasty
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Delicious!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

coke zero

Attachment 138628

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

SHAKE

250g cottage cheese 
1 scoop WHEY
60g ice cream
200ml milk

----------


## Turkish Juicer

People often ask me if I precook my meals and eat it throughout the week. 

Yes I do. 

Meatballs & Potatoes in the oven, Turkish style. Will be portioned into separate plates and warmed up in the microwave when needed to.

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol mothers day breakfast for my fiance....
> thats what im talking about....what did you think
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


tbh...just another decent dark beer...i guess i like the smooth of the corona/lime
now i got 6 left...they wont go to waste

----------


## zaggahamma

pea soup

crackers

2 oz cranberry juice (nsa)

----------


## Sfla80

6oz 93/7 ground beef
1.5 cups whole wheat pasta
Low cal/sugar marinara 
Fat free mozzarella

----------


## zaggahamma

4 modelos

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138675

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> tbh...just another decent dark beer...i guess i like the smooth of the corona/lime
> now i got 6 left...they wont go to waste


cool....at least u tried it....now its time for scrapple lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> cool....at least u tried it....now its time for scrapple lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


yeh, true...its inevitable that i will

what was your dinner? it looked real hearty...lil mini meatoafs or saisburys? looks like stouffers meatloafs...lol

imma have brisket sammy, and some more shiat tonight and get back to biz manana

long weekend...i was good saturday though...missed the gym today but will go tues-saturday to make up for it

think i ended last night around 3900 wow!

today prolly gonna be mid 3's too

gettin lots of sun though and u know wut they say about tanned fat lmao

----------


## Zodiac82

lol....

yep mini meatloafs

3900....wow....hey we gotta indulge here and there lol

yeh I cant wait til aug....thats beach time for me

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol....
> 
> yep mini meatloafs
> 
> 3900....wow....hey we gotta indulge here and there lol
> 
> yeh I cant wait til aug....thats beach time for me
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


august? damn....i was in the drink yesterday....loved it..screamed a lil...but love it...lol

gonna be a long hot summer here in central Fl

man i'm glad my binges are 3900 nowadays about 6months-year ago we're talkin 4-5k days

lot easier when i keep it 2200-2900 during the week makes it VERY hard to even go over 3500....the booze is the worse

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Low carb day lunch: Chicken on the skewer & Green Salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Low carb day lunch: Chicken on the skewer & Green Salad.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138704"/>


yum yum yum....if thats u in ur avy....great job man

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138715

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> yum yum yum....if thats u in ur avy....great job man
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


No, thats me  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138716"/>


pork chops?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> No, thats me


then who's in urs?????? lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Low carb day lunch: Chicken on the skewer & Green Salad.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138704"/>





> yum yum yum....if thats u in ur avy....great job man
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol just to clarify the yum yum was meant for the food

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> pork chops?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Turkey  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

> then who's in urs?????? lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


You  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco

> lol just to clarify the yum yum was meant for the food
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


LMFAO 

Yeah right!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

Greek yogart

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Brazensol

Just finished some oatmeal and eggwhites. Now off to bike for an hour. It's already in the low 80's too... Damn!

----------


## zaggahamma

lmao...i was gonna kid cancer about the yum then the avy talk but he saw his own mistake

then had greek yogurt...geeeeeeeeeeeez bro

lol/jk

chickfila sammy

5oz OJ

coffee

555 day

but mad props to TJ

----------


## Zodiac82

> lmao...i was gonna kid cancer about the yum then the avy talk but he saw his own mistake
> 
> then had greek yogurt...geeeeeeeeeeeez bro
> 
> lol/jk
> 
> chickfila sammy
> 
> 5oz OJ
> ...


yeh after I re-read it I was like ummmm maybe I SHOULD point out what im talkin about lol.....

oh and the Greek yogurt wasnt from yoplait lol....j/k

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Brazensol

Greek yogurt with blueberries and creatine. Yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## Zodiac82

half of turkey and cheese sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

1/6 of a chickfila sammy

coffee #3

1250/day

----------


## human project

1 snickers bar

2 pop tarts 

2 cans of coke 

1lb strip steak 

I feel like shit..... Maybe this will make me feel better

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> 1 snickers bar
> 
> 2 pop tarts 
> 
> 2 cans of coke 
> 
> 1lb strip steak 
> 
> I feel like shit..... Maybe this will make me feel better


Dang little sugar craving. haha

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1/3 lb of beef
whole wheat pasta
garlic bread
milk

----------


## MajorPectorial

after one of the laziest days of my life. 

Earlier ate my emergency ration

4*Chicken burger
4*fish finger
3*Hash browns

Oven cooked (on grill pan)

N it was lush lolol

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon cheeseburger

baked potato b/sc

1 oz coke

2 oz water/lemon

2444/day

earlier the last 2 modelos

----------


## MickeyKnox

> 1 snickers bar
> 
> 2 pop tarts 
> 
> 2 cans of coke 
> 
> 1lb strip steak 
> 
> I feel like shit..... Maybe this will make me feel better


Haha i thought i was bad. Your diet makes me feel good about myself..lol

Tonight was KFC and Tren . Mmmmm..

----------


## austinite

Once Again. Couscous, ground chicken and peas.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Chicken Saute /w homemade Tomato Sauce over White Rice

----------


## Gaspaco

^^^looks good guys!

Eggs+leftover homade whole wheat pizza+milk

----------


## cruzetor

sunnyside up eggs with cheese melted on top whilst cooking them. dat proteins.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## human project

> Haha i thought i was bad. Your diet makes me feel good about myself..lol
> 
> Tonight was KFC and Tren. Mmmmm..


Lol.... I want tren back in my life.... This common off supps shit is for the birds..... And I don't even eat birds..... No seriously I hate chicken too...

----------


## Sfla80

My Breakfest for the past couple years lol.
And prepping the wife's snacks  :Wink: 

5 extra large eggs (two whole)
1cup oatmeal.
Recently added 3oz strawberry

Delicious

----------


## Zodiac82

> My Breakfest for the past couple years lol.
> And prepping the wife's snacks 
> 
> 5 extra large eggs (two whole)
> 1cup oatmeal.
> Recently added 3oz strawberry
> 
> Delicious
> 
> ...


nice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138770

coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Hünkar Beğendi (Sultan's Favorite): A Traditional Ottoman-Turkish Dish. Chopped baby lamb, slowly cooked in sauce and simmered; served over pureed eggplant prepared w/ butter, milk & flour.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

7 eggs (2 whole) with cheese and pepper
cup of oats with banana, cinnamon, and milk

----------


## Brazensol

Oats and eggs of course... But not necessarily in that order. Got to add a little variety from time to time.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon , eggs, toast

oj

555/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken wraps homemade

----------


## Gaspaco

Steak&pasta

----------


## JAB1

Just stole a french fry from a coworkers lunch when they werent looking!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## Zodiac82

pwo shake

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

curry based 

ChickenSpiced with turm/pap/herb/chilli
spinach
onion
loadsa garlic

Yum yum. 

With.rice tomorrow!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 138783

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

3 and a half fried thighs

stuffing

crystal light

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

approx 3oz brisket

cup of tater salad with smear of mustard  :Smilie: 

2888/day

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Zodiac82

couple pieces of Marcus's peanut butter and protein baked in oven....I sprinkled a few almonds on it

Attachment 138809

im sure his looks better lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138785"/>
> 
> approx 3oz brisket
> 
> cup of tater salad with smear of mustard 
> 
> 2888/day


cute smiley face lol....

that looks like a liiiiiiiitle more than a cup ; )

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138808"/>


nice grill lines

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> cute smiley face lol....
> 
> that looks like a liiiiiiiitle more than a cup ; )
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


LOL...yes i was wondering the same thing...that was a liberal ass cup...the dog always gets some

----------


## Zodiac82

coke zero

Attachment 138818

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> nice grill lines
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Tried my best buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs+leftover steak+beans+pasta! 

Nothing else in fridge :Frown:  got to do some shopping to night.

----------


## Gaspaco

> coke zero
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138818"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Is there only chicken with your rice?? I see one dark piece of meat!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MajorPectorial

As pretty much all the time. Curry based

Chicken
Rice larger portion pre/wo
spinach
onion
garlic

Yummy?

----------


## Gaspaco

HUNGRY  :Frown:  nothing in fridge!!! HELP

----------


## zaggahamma

> HUNGRY  nothing in fridge!!! HELP


healthy-chinese delivery pepper steak and/or shrimp chow mein????????

other choice pizza delivery?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

Lasagna

crystal light

650/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Banana and 45gr vanilla protein shake

----------


## austinite

2 eggs with a slice of cheese on wheat rounds.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Protein shake. Juss done hour bivep n lat workout. Half hour break. (Just over), then ab att class.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## Gaspaco

> healthy-chinese delivery pepper steak and/or shrimp chow mein????????
> 
> other choice pizza delivery?


Was thinking of it!  :Big Grin:  

Just got back from grocery store!! Fridge is PUMPED UP.

----------


## Gaspaco

These grill lines are just for you cancer!  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

lb of lean ground beef on soft tacos with 1L of fat free choclate milk. YUM!

----------


## Brazensol

Shrimp salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138831"/>
> 
> These grill lines are just for you cancer!


lol I wasnt bein funny when I said it the first time

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and protein shake PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Live for the PUMP

A true Man's meal. Left over spaghetti meat and baked potato with cheese.

----------


## MajorPectorial

chucken curry..glass ofmilk

----------


## RipOwens

Dal and chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

small portion of lasagna

3 chickfila strips/bbq sauce

mini pwo type shake for dessert

2600/day

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Big ass tuperware of tuna with onions a little low fat mayo and 1 tablespoon of relish about to get off of work and hit the sack, HIT training DY style earlier delts and triceps and last meal for the gas tank. (Much needed)

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> Eggs


Your the guy with egg farts at the gym hate that dude lol jk I have 8 whites and 2 full raw when I wake up I know them well lol.

----------


## auswest

The most gaggable shake ever...

Cbf cooking and had Fk all to choose from in the fridge... This was post w/o btw

2x 95g smoked canned tuna
2x whole eggs
50g oats
20g dextrose
250ml water

All blended up......I gagged on every mouthful but got it all down, was in a rush and had little to work with as far as ingredients that didn't require cooking......should have just had a shake with oats!!!!

----------


## auswest

Now I have some time I'm about to cook up a chicken breast thinly sliced in a wok with 200g of Asian greens and 250g brown rice and a handful of almonds and a glass of low fat milk....much tastier!!

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and rice
coke zero

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2, 2, 2

sausage patties, eggs, toast

1/4 tbsp natty pb

4oz OJ

coffee

650

----------


## Sfla80

Ahi tuna mango salad

----------


## austinite

Brown rice pasta. Green chile chicken. Vodka sauce and mozzarella.

----------


## Zodiac82

looks good....someone hungry lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## 3day

Deli thick sliced butterball turkey with 3 pieces of baby swiss cheese melted in the middle.

----------


## Zodiac82

2turkey dogs w/sauerkraut ...must/ketchup and deli turkey

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

chiken (currybase) with onion, garlic +spinach
Egg noodles

And ill be avin it later toooooooi

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> The most gaggable shake ever...
> 
> Cbf cooking and had Fk all to choose from in the fridge... This was post w/o btw
> 
> 2x 95g smoked canned tuna
> 2x whole eggs
> 50g oats
> 20g dextrose
> 250ml water
> ...


Really? Lol

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Sesame lemon ginger chicken and brown rice mmmmmmmmmm  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of peperoni pizza

half hot dog

hand dipped ice cream bar with choc and almonds

all at costco

2400/day

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Does anyone here eat the same thing everyday ? I yea an I'm having my tuna again idk why I'm so fing hungry lately I can literally eat all day!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Does anyone here eat the same thing everyday ? I yea an I'm having my tuna again idk why I'm so fing hungry lately I can literally eat all day!


not everyday but most common would be pwo shake(5 days) and eggs and sausage(4-6 days) on average

i would assume your body is craving nutrients that you are not getting

----------


## austinite

I tend to repeat a meal if I love it for several days, until I get sick of it. lol.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> not everyday but most common would be pwo shake(5 days) and eggs and sausage(4-6 days) on average
> 
> i would assume your body is craving nutrients that you are not getting


I get most of my nutrients but I have to watch what I eat fruit and veggies add up so I don't have alot of them but vitamins help lol. It kicked up a couple notches since I started the DY HIT training a week and a half ago lol.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> I tend to repeat a meal if I love it for several days, until I get sick of it. lol.


Only thing I change is beef to chicken or chicken to turkey and vise versa for the most part I have a demanding job that doesn't allow the time to come up with new menus with same macros all the time. So I change it semi monthly or monthly and still not to many variances.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> I tend to repeat a meal if I love it for several days, until I get sick of it. lol.


Same here!  :Wink:

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Does anyone here eat the same thing everyday ? I yea an I'm having my tuna again idk why I'm so fing hungry lately I can literally eat all day!


tend to eat same thing for several days..silar to aust. But then swap it for another type and then eat that for several days. Etc etc

----------


## slfmade

Blueberry Bagel with Blueberry sugar free jam. Tasty

----------


## zaggahamma

egg sammy

coffee

2 oz OJ

crystal light

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl o cereal

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> bowl o cereal
> 
> -release the kracken!!!-


cap n crunch?

----------


## Zodiac82

> cap n crunch?


no fruity pebbles( ah dammit....keep the comments in please lol)

I refrained from typing a sentence about my turkey dogs yesterday because it wouldntve sounded to good(well for dsm and sholva yeh lol)

it went something like this....man that first one was so good I practically swallowed it....lol

I havent been on a good innuendo streak here lately  :Frown: 

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

LOL^

PWO SHAKE

1100/DAY

off to disney after nap  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

just ate 200g pistachios (inc shells in weight), so prolly close 150-160gs

Blue rump steak green beans n few noodles later

----------


## Zodiac82

> LOL^
> 
> PWO SHAKE
> 
> 1100/DAY
> 
> off to disney after nap


sweet


spicy chickfila sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

chickfila sammy then just the filet from another sammy

1777

late dinner prep

while cranking grill-glass of white whine

now pina colada waiting to pull ribeyes off grill

2100 cals before dinner.....

pics or maybe not later

----------


## zaggahamma

yup one more pina colada...

lil one

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

no pics but yum

5 ozribeye and 1/2 cup taters & onion hashbrowns

2828/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> no pics but yum
> 
> 5 ozribeye and 1/2 cup taters & onion hashbrowns
> 
> 2828/day


so was that 1/2 cup more like 2 cups
; )

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> so was that 1/2 cup more like 2 cups
> ; )
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol

no...more accurate this time but was thinking you would say something if i measure in cups....rofl

good one  :Smilie:

----------


## cj111

2 cups brown rice
A newyork steak the size of Rosie odonnells leg

----------


## austinite

3800 calories today. Zero activity. Getting grouchy. I'll be on the treadmill for a while tonight...

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&ground lean beef omelet

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

rootbeer slow cooked bbq sauced pulled pork

open face sammy on slice of honey wheat

3/4 cup tater salad

coffee, 1 oz grape juice, 1 oz OJ

488/day

----------


## Brazensol

Not enough...

----------


## Zodiac82

coke zero

Attachment 138989

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> coke zero
> 
> Attachment 138989
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


pulled pork and almonds?

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 coffee

1 toast 

1 sausage patty

400/day

think i ended my cheat sunday with 3333-3555 yesterday  :Frown:  thanks to blue bell

----------


## Gaspaco

> coke zero
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138989"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Dude, what is that black snake you got there?
It looks like...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

lmao

snake and scrapple?

black mamba snapple?

----------


## Zodiac82

> pulled pork and almonds?





> Dude, what is that black snake you got there?
> It looks like...





> lmao
> 
> snake and scrapple?
> 
> black mamba snapple?


lmao....rice....almonds...chicken cooked in stove then shredded....the black is bbq that cooked onto the chicken

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

banana pre workout

pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## austinite

My version of fried brown rice. With mushrooms, carrots, green beans, Lima beans, corn, onions and whole eggs and ground beef.

----------


## zaggahamma

> My version of fried brown rice. With mushrooms, carrots, green beans, Lima beans, corn, onions and whole eggs and ground beef.


looks good

makin me crave dirty rice

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> My version of fried brown rice. With mushrooms, carrots, green beans, Lima beans, corn, onions and whole eggs and ground beef.


looks real good....reminds me of corned beef hash....ooooomgggggg

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast and French vanilla shake....PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## 3day

8oz 96/4% lean beef grilled with 8 asparagus spears and a baked sweet potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

zesty italian marinated steel head trout 

mac n cheese

pic later

1888/day

----------


## austinite

Cant stop eating. 4 hot dogs with mustard and sauerkraut.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Couldnt actually find the laat one. But was

Turkey breast. Three slices
green beans
mixed veg

Ignore last pic. Was previous

----------


## MajorPectorial

> My version of fried brown rice. With mushrooms, carrots, green beans, Lima beans, corn, onions and whole eggs and ground beef.


Tasty?, ground lean beef (less n 12%), not so bad price wise here

----------


## Zodiac82

just a random post but if anyone has a Wegmans near them I got 36 eggs for 3 bucks....man this sounds like spam lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

> Tasty?, ground lean beef (less n 12%), not so bad price wise here


Yeah real good.

----------


## Zodiac82

taco hamburger helper....some scrambled eggs and a yogart

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Brazensol

Chicken breast and brussel sprouts... yum! Next up a can of tuna. And since we are naming sources and spamming (zaggahamma started it)...Starkist!

----------


## Soar

Meat...

----------


## zaggahamma

makin me hungreeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila strips and bbq sauce

2222/day

----------


## RipOwens

^^^ uh, yum.

----------


## SexySweetheart

red organic wine...
does that fall under fruit group? lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> red organic wine...
> does that fall under fruit group? lol


yeh from now on imma just say grapes  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> yeh from now on imma just say grapes


yea buddy, THATS my kinda thinkin~cheers!

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&lean beef burritos

----------


## cj111

15 bacon wrapped scallops and 2 cups rice.
drooooooool

----------


## Zodiac82

just a few of those eggs not all lol....coke zero

Attachment 139072

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> just a few of those eggs not all lol....coke zero
> 
> Attachment 139072
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


u eat all those eggs at one sitting?

wow

how many dem diet cokes u drinkin a day?

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs, sausage, homemade hashbrowns, toast (dog got 1/6)

hot tea

1 oz of OJ (pictured more but thats all that i drank)

600/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Hash-browns YUMMMY!!!!^^^^

----------


## MajorPectorial

Wth!!!, id probaby save money mail ordring them. Wish i had a huge garden. Chickens n eggs on tap haha. Or maybe get some geese. Those eggs must pack more of a punch

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hash-browns YUMMMY!!!!^^^^


yeh i could eat those every day

just a rough dice/chop, onions, salt/pepper,canola

----------


## Gaspaco

> yeh i could eat those every day
> 
> just a rough dice/chop, onions, salt/pepper,canola


Yeah bro!

All day long!! Love them!

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of cream o wheat

lil bad weather/postpone the gym/pre dinner snack

950/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> u eat all those eggs at one sitting?
> 
> wow
> 
> how many dem diet cokes u drinkin a day?


one at that point....two on the way to the gym

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attach]
> 
> 1 oz of OJ (pictured more but thats all that i drank)


lol...looks good

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

French vanilla protein shake....chicken breast diced and an egg....PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

made the gym yay

had mojo roast pork, baked beans, corn on cob after

1550/day

saving shake for game time  :Smilie: 

2200/day after shake

----------


## SexySweetheart

*cauliflower pizza for dinner* / the crust is just shredded cauliflower egg cheese
veggie (Spanish, zucinni, onion, garlic, basil, chive) for me , pepperoni for the teenager


Attachment 139109Attachment 139113

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 139114

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 139114
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


1/ wtf is that?

2/ hoping that glove is UNDER the plate

guess: peroagies?

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/ wtf is that?
> 
> 2/ hoping that glove is UNDER the plate
> 
> guess: peroagies?


lol....ha had to look at it twice myself....does look a lil illusionistic(pretty sure thats not a word) 

chicken and dumplings

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol....ha had to look at it twice myself....does look a lil illusionistic(pretty sure thats not a word) 
> 
> chicken and dumplings
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


its a word to me...well done

wheres the chicken..the little diced pieces?
lol

----------


## zaggahamma

1more small piece of mojo pork & a tablespoon & a half of mac n cheese

before my shake

2550/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

10oz Chicken
Brown Rice
Broccoli
Water

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

8oz of chicken again  :Frown:  need to change this up soon haha.

----------


## cruzetor

tuna. feels good, man

----------


## Zodiac82

> its a word to me...well done
> 
> wheres the chicken..the little diced pieces?
> lol


lol yeh the cubed ones...

Attachment 139175

no pictured a lil Texas Pete
coke zero(first one zagga)

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

LOL

brisket sammy light smear of mayo/horseradish

3 oz OJ

coffee

666/day

----------


## MajorPectorial

Same as last meal lasr night. Steak. Green beans. Mixed veg. 
As always.

No salt
Just paprika

----------


## zaggahamma

> Same as last meal lasr night. Steak. Green beans. Mixed veg. 
> As always.
> 
> No salt
> Just paprika


lil rare for me  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

> lil rare for me


Id of had it blue but went for a wee lolz

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Yeah real good.


Pm me a recipee pleeeeeeeeeeeez. ;-), Always lookin for new options. Steak gives me jaw ache so ground beef is both cheaper n easier lol. How u droo more fat?, ive heard ppl boiling there mince but cant see that being tasty. Wish there was a way of suspending the mince to cook it. Ha. Maybe a gap in the market there. 

Meshed mince fryer. ;-)

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

8oz chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice and a cup of broccoli with teriyaki sauce. Tastes like Chinese food.

----------


## Gaspaco

Rice&beef

----------


## Gaspaco

...my GFs dinner  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

7 of these

 1/4 of this minus bun

999/day

----------


## chi

cup of rice cup of 95% lean ground beef

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139186"/>
> 
> ...my GFs dinner


what is that?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139189"/> 7 of these
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139190"/> 1/4 of this minus bun
> 
> 999/day


lol thats my saturday meal

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

peppered chicken
one egg
shake
PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol thats my saturday meal
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


every saturday?

lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

shot of coffee before

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> every saturday?
> 
> lmao


roughly lol....go to the mall thats one of the better cheaper things

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> roughly lol....go to the mall thats one of the better cheaper things
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


mall eating is always bourbon "chicken" for me....the mall chickfila's usually dont make there food as good as my wifes store and bourbon chicken is healtier  :Smilie: 

game one tonight bro...go pacers

----------


## Zodiac82

> mall eating is always bourbon "chicken" for me....the mall chickfila's usually dont make there food as good as my wifes store and bourbon chicken is healtier 
> 
> game one tonight bro...go pacers


lol I used to work in the mall and thats all I ate was the Bourbon chicken...orange chicken and crab rangoon....I got so tired of it lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> game one tonight bro...go pacers


hell yeh....hope they get demolished.....im assumin there'd be a post from u with a few coronas lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Dpyle

2 baked tilapia filets, Tuscan style veggies, and jasmine rice. 

First full meal since my tooth went rogue on me.

----------


## zaggahamma

> hell yeh....hope they get demolished.....im assumin there'd be a post from u with a few coronas lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


u assumed correctly

had a lil rican rice and beans and a squash and pepper medley (very small plate) that brought me to 2,000

now on second corona.........

2300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

8 oz deer sausage patty, broc, and watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

whipped up a plate of leftovers at halftime



mojo pork covered in baked beans

corn on cob

slaw

ate most

3100/day

----------


## Gaspaco

> what is that?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Hot dogs with cheese inside wrapped up in bacon.

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs+beef tortillas

----------


## IronDave

Thanks for the insight, very much appreciated.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 5 oz deer sausage patty, and a protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq slow cooked chicken in rice
2 eggs

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## krugerr

> Hot dogs with cheese inside wrapped up in bacon.


I think I just had an orgasm...

----------


## Gaspaco

> I think I just had an orgasm...


Lmao!!!

That was my GFs dinner yesterday!!! I was just looking at that and eating mine rice&beef  :Big Grin:

----------


## krugerr

> Hot dogs with cheese inside wrapped up in bacon.


I think I just had an orgasm...

Im about to go and make these Mug Brownies!

Rich Chocolate Protein Mug Brownie | Muffin Topless

----------


## Zodiac82

> whipped up a plate of leftovers at halftime
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139202"/>
> 
> mojo pork covered in baked beans
> 
> corn on cob
> 
> slaw
> ...


looks plentiful....stupid Pacers lol




> Hot dogs with cheese inside wrapped up in bacon.


they looked huge as sh*t

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## SexySweetheart

2 eggs sausage patty green tea and avocado for the road
Attachment 139242

----------


## Gaspaco

> looks plentiful....stupid Pacers lol
> 
> they looked huge as sh*t
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


They are 30g fat a piece!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco

> 2 eggs sausage patty green tea and avocado for the road
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139242"/>


Thats a lot of fat sexy!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=cancer82;6550259]looks plentiful....stupid Pacers lol



yes...i was so full and must have been emotional eating during that game...yes stupid pacers but what a fn game that was...damn those 2 seconds

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

small brisket sammy

coffee

3 oz OJ

550/day

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Thats a lot of fat sexy!!!


thanks for the heads up , i need to pay more attention to macros

----------


## Brazensol

Mesquite marinated chicken breast and brown rice...

----------


## Gaspaco

> thanks for the heads up , i need to pay more attention to macros


 :Big Grin:  or punish yourself in gym!  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1200/day

----------


## chi

cup of rice, cup of ground beef 95% ff, and half an avocado for pre workout meal

----------


## zaggahamma

half 1/4 hot dog with kraut, ketch, mustards

half slice pizza

1oz pepsi

12 oz hot chocolate

1900/day

----------


## Girly Stacked

Rice cake Mmm Mmm lol

----------


## zaggahamma

rotiss chicken breast yum

mac n cheese yum

2600/day

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

93/7 lean ground beef with cheese and as much spinach as I could fit in the skillet which ended up being a $hit load as we all know how it cooks down to nothing.

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer sausage patty with fat free cheddar mixed in with sweet baby rays, two over easy eggs, raw broccoli with a lil sweet chili sauce, and a chocolate protein shake to wash it down

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&lean beef

----------


## Java Man

Beef Tip roast, onions, potatoes carrots celery collard greens in broth. 
Deviled eggs. 
Fruit juice in tea
Jujy fruits

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake:

1 cup egg whites, 1.5 cups of spinach, 1/4 cup kale/collard greens, 1/3 cup Greek yogurt, 1.5 scoops of vanilla protein powder, 1/4 cup almond milk, and a pinch of salt. Delicious!!!

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and rice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> chicken and rice
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Me too

----------


## Zodiac82

> Me too


ha

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

Salmon 

Sweet potato

Ginger sticky rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Salmon 
> 
> Sweet potato
> 
> Ginger sticky rice


nice plate whats the sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

waitin on toast

also 

coffee

oj

natty pb yum

650/day

----------


## Sfla80

> nice plate whats the sauce



Thanks
Horseradish cream. 

Sour cream and horse.....it's my 13 peice of salmon this week. Needed something to add to it lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks
> Horseradish cream. 
> 
> Sour cream and horse.....it's my 13 peice of salmon this week. Needed something to add to it lol.


i understand...i wish i would eat more fish..i always enjoy it...

ive been eating steelhead trout when i do...ever try it....just like or better than salmon...i wrap in foil marinated with zesty italian lil season and bake or bbq no sauce needed

and btw...i use sourcream and horseradish too on usually steak or brisket

----------


## Sfla80

> i understand...i wish i would eat more fish..i always enjoy it...
> 
> ive been eating steelhead trout when i do...ever try it....just like or better than salmon...i wrap in foil marinated with zesty italian lil season and bake or bbq no sauce needed
> 
> and btw...i use sourcream and horseradish too on usually steak or brisket


Never had that steel head before. Sounds great the way u prepare. 

That sauce we serve in the restaurant with our prime rib sandwich. Great sand, covered in basalmic camarmalized red onion and harvarti cheese and that dipping sauce  :Smilie:

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Chicken, broccoli, and ground turkey with cheese and alot of spinach for the week  :Smilie:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

2 cans of tuna
40 almonds
kiwi
water

----------


## zaggahamma

> Never had that steel head before. Sounds great the way u prepare. 
> 
> That sauce we serve in the restaurant with our prime rib sandwich. Great sand, covered in basalmic camarmalized red onion and harvarti cheese and that dipping sauce


yep i think ive had that same sammy...lmao...havarti har har  :Smilie: 

pwo shake yum

 :Smilie: 

1300/day

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Chicken and veggies no carb day with some exclusive imported oolong tea pretty good stuff.

----------


## zaggahamma

one and a half roast beef and cheddar

1/2 small curly fry

butterfinger (saw great gatsby tonight) booooooooo

now 2 coronas with 2 in freezer during halftime

2500/day if i dont go for those other 2 or get the munchies....big IF

----------


## Zodiac82

2 homemade burgers
homemade potato skins
2 leinenkugel summer shandys

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

on that second corona that was in the freezer..and wtf r those? drinks?

gonna finish watchin the pacers vs. floppers

----------


## zaggahamma

large brisket sammy

2 snickers ice cream novelties

3888/DAY

whatever

gn

----------


## Zodiac82

> on that second corona that was in the freezer..and wtf r those? drinks?
> 
> gonna finish watchin the pacers vs. floppers


leinenkugel is the name brand....and its SUPPOSED to have a taste a lemonade....but it taste just like reg beer....very dissapointed

sidenote love the outcome of the game

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 139378

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 139379

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

2

Attachment 139381

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 139387

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

no fn way bro...totally went to applebees today!!!!!!! got those chicken tacos too! those r da bomb!!!!!!!!! always the pretzels and cheese but first time trying the tacos

now this/these

----------


## probuild42

Went out to Chinesse food with the fam. I was good only at the meat and veggies. Still ate to much. But damn it was good. First cheat in 2 weeks. Need to update my profile. Now down to 180lbs 17.5%bf

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs/beef

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## gbrice75

It's 3am... haven't been able to sleep for over an hour now... my son is in his crib with a bad cough, and it's about the worst sound in the world, yet there's nothing I can do for him. 

So.... got out of bed, now eating pop tarts and a protein shake. Fuk it... starting carb-up early today!

----------


## Java Man

1/2 lb ground sirloin
+Bun, Lettuce, mustard, pickles, onions
blueberry juice mixed.with apple
Pinto beans 
Low fat sour cream and chives on potato chips (shame on me I know)

----------


## Gaspaco

Bee&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> no fn way bro...totally went to applebees today!!!!!!! got those chicken tacos too! those r da bomb!!!!!!!!! always the pretzels and cheese but first time trying the tacos
> 
> now this/these
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139389"/>


lol....we hadn't gone in a while so we figured wth

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> It's 3am... haven't been able to sleep for over an hour now... my son is in his crib with a bad cough, and it's about the worst sound in the world, yet there's nothing I can do for him.
> 
> So.... got out of bed, now eating pop tarts and a protein shake. Fuk it... starting carb-up early today!


its not whooping cough is it

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> its not whooping cough is it
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Not sure man... only seems to bother him overnight. During the day, he seems to feel fine, playing, laughing, etc.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Not sure man... only seems to bother him overnight. During the day, he seems to feel fine, playing, laughing, etc.


damn that sucks man....one of the worst feelings when ur kid is suffering and ur helpless to do anythin....sounds like maybe mucus might be settling at night
dry or wet cough

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

BP turkey frank quartet

Attachment 139408

all w/ketch...mustard and sauerkraut

one had chipotle sauce
one had low fat sour cream
one had low fat sour cream and horesradish sauce and picante sauce
one had horseradish sauce and picabte sauce and relish

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## probuild42

coffee, egg whites, dry wheat toast and blueberrys.

----------


## zaggahamma

> BP turkey frank quartet
> 
> Attachment 139408
> 
> all w/ketch...mustard and sauerkraut
> 
> one had chipotle sauce
> one had low fat sour cream
> one had low fat sour cream and horesradish sauce and picante sauce
> ...


u awakened your pallet for sure

sorry bout all the low fat

----------


## SexySweetheart

green tea nothing added
home made chicken soup (boiled chix breast/ buk choy / onion/ red pepper flacks /water chestnut / shredded carrots)

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 medium belgian waffle (tbsp aunt jemimah maple syrup)

2 eggs omw

3 strips of oscar mayer bacon

coffee

.5 oz OJ

667/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> u awakened your pallet for sure
> 
> sorry bout all the low fat


lol yeh some had quite a bite to it....good as shyt though

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3/4 medium belgian waffle (tbsp aunt jemimah maple syrup)
> 
> 2 eggs omw
> 
> 3 strips of oscar mayer bacon
> 
> coffee
> 
> .5 oz OJ
> ...


lol quick eat somethin to change that number

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol quick eat somethin to change that number
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


done...but might stay in the quote boxes FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

lmao

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

Just had a huge sloppy joe:


Corned beef and Swiss on rye with cole slaw and Russian dressing. Awesome!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sloppy joe AND a corned beef sammy?

lol

or are u calling a corned beef sammy a sloppy joe  :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

Late start this morn.
1 cup oatmeal with apples and bananas, 1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 scoop casein in 16oz 1% milk
4 egg whites, 2 yolks

----------


## Java Man

Beef pot roast (5oz) roughly
1.5 med potatoes
4 carrots
Collards
Celery

2 slices bread 
2 eggs 1 yolk
Juice and tea

----------


## baseline_9

> Just had a huge sloppy joe:
> 
> 
> Corned beef and Swiss on rye with cole slaw and Russian dressing. Awesome!


But does it fit your macros  :Wink: 

Sloppy joe.... I'm gonna give that a go... I figure I could use extra lean mince and then it's like BBQ sauce and mustard and beans or something... Basically a lot of carbs... Which is no biggie for me right now..... Think I may do this for my next re-feed day and wrap them in tortillas...

Thanks for the idea G

----------


## baseline_9

I think I will do a day of my food for u guys 2moro with pics.... Show you how I IIFYM....270c 55f 215p so we will see how it goes

----------


## Java Man

1/2 broccoli crown
Ranch dip
2 egg whites
1 Apple
Juice and tea

----------


## ghettoboyd

I just took down 2 racks of baby backs ive been bbqing for a few hours and some corn on the cob...the family now thinks im god...yea they where that good.... :Afro:

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished up some bourbon ribs with home made Mac and cheese.

----------


## MajorPectorial

im bot eting

Um pissed

:fail"

----------


## Java Man

2 sirloin and pinto bean burritos with salsa
2 egg whites
1 scoop casein in 12oz 1% milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pretty much same as last night corona and homemade pizza

----------


## MuscleInk

Plain ribeye steak. Pan fried. No seasoning. I hate cutting  :Frown:

----------


## MACKATTACK

Hero with salami, peperroni, cheese, mayo and letuce. 8 oreos and 1pct milk. feel like im gonna throw up.......

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&beef

----------


## Java Man

Chicken breast sandwich
2 eggs

----------


## baseline_9

Meal 1

Numbers are in this order..... Cals - carbs - fat - protein - sugar - fiber


FOODS	
Meal 1
Asda - Kiwi Fruit, 100 g 2 Kiwi Fruit - 51	11g	1g	1g	15g	3g
Sainsburys - Frozen Raspberries, 80 g	- 26	4g	0g	1g	4g	2g
Ben & Jerry's - Core - Dough-Ble Whammy, 100 g - 270	29g	15g	4g	0g	0g
Kirkland - Fish caps, 3 g -	27	0g	3g	0g	0g	0g
Myprotein - Impact Whey Protein - Strawberry Cream, 30 g	- 118 2g	2g	23g	0g	0g
Generic - Milk 1.0%, 150 ml - 65 7g	2g	5g	7g	0g
Sainsbury's - Choco-Hazelnut Squares, 60 g	- 274 44g	8g	3g	17g	4g

Total macros (myfitnesspal rounded off) - 813 cals, 97 carbs, 31 fats, 37 protein, 9 fiber.....

----------


## baseline_9

> Meal 1
> 
> Numbers are in this order..... Cals - carbs - fat - protein - sugar - fiber
> 
> 
> FOODS	
> Meal 1
> Asda - Kiwi Fruit, 100 g 2 Kiwi Fruit - 51	11g	1g	1g	15g	3g
> Sainsburys - Frozen Raspberries, 80 g	- 26	4g	0g	1g	4g	2g
> ...


And that shake is rated GAF.... 100g kiwi, 80g frozen raspberries, 30g strawberry whey, ice....

Blend the fruit together first with just a splash of water.... This will pulverise the kiwi skin and break some of the seeds down in the raspberries if u have a good blender.....

----------


## baseline_9

Meal 2 
Cals, carbs, fat, protein, sugar, fiber

Nandos - Garlic Peri Peri Sauce, 10 g - 6	1g	0g	0g	1g	0g
Nandos - Double Chicken Breast Burger, 279 g - 447	40g	7g	54g	6g	3g
Nandos - ""Corn on the Cob"", 2 ear (regular) - 138	30g	4g	8g	17g	6g

My fitness pal rounded macros - 591 cals, 71 carbs, 11 fat, 62 protein, 9 fiber

----------


## baseline_9

Meal 3

Chilli, 354 g	343 cal	29g carbs 8g fat 39g protein 9g fiber

----------


## baseline_9

Meal 4

Tesco - Basmati Rice, 50 g	180 cal	39g carbs 1g fat 4g protein 0g sugar 1g fiber
Sainsbury's - Baked Beans, Reduced Salt & Sugar, 210 g	169 cals	34g carbs	1g fat 11g protein 7g sugar	11g fibre
Generic. Nutrition Data - Chicken, Breast - Raw, 220 g	242 cals	0g carbs	3g fat	51g protein	0g	0g


My fitness pal rounded macros - 591 cals, 73c, 5f, 66p, 12 fiber



On top of my daily intake I also had 10g of BCAAs which count in my protein macros...


Macros for the day.... 270c 55f 215p.... Bang on  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

late start to day(eating-wise anyway)

bad weekend

bowl of frosted mini wheats bite size

coffee

pre workout

not good but being accountable 

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

waitin for some food to be cooked on the grill

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## SexySweetheart

salmon sashimi pickled ginger wasabi carrot ribbons celery ribbons diakon ribbons

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummy yum yum

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Meal 3
> 
> Chilli, 354 g	343 cal	29g carbs 8g fat 39g protein 9g fiber


looks REAL good

----------


## zaggahamma

> salmon sashimi pickled ginger wasabi carrot ribbons celery ribbons diakon ribbons


fancy schmancy

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of cereal
2 hotdogs
1 hamburger
4 slices of pizza
2 breadsticks
6 chicken wings

for today

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Brazensol

Going to have Cornish Game Hens tonight. Not sure how much actual meat I'll get off of the thing...

----------


## zaggahamma

> bowl of cereal
> 2 hotdogs
> 1 hamburger
> 4 slices of pizza
> 2 breadsticks
> 6 chicken wings
> 
> for today
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


2,999?

----------


## zaggahamma

4.88 oz ribeye steak

baked tater b/sc & s/p

2 ears of corn

lil s/c & horseradish like .33 oz

3 coronas

2555/day

----------


## Brazensol

Squeezed out 9 ounces from one cornish hen. Who knew? 1836 on the night. Err... day.

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2,999?


2,999.2....lol sike idk....I would say at least....cut loose a tad bit too much....gotta kill it this week though

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 turkey sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and rice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2,999.2....lol sike idk....I would say at least....cut loose a tad bit too much....gotta kill it this week though
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


i hear u i started the week off yesterday with a 24 set-er due to my fri-sunday over indulgence where i averaged 3700

coffee now

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

1 and 1/2 sausage patty

2 toast

1/3 tbsp natty pb yum

5 oz OJ

600/day

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 139459

3 egg whites with some scallion and peppercorns and a slice of sharp cheddar cheese in each

----------


## MajorPectorial

Meal one



meal two

----------


## RaginCajun

7oz chicken breast, some sweet baby rays BBQ sauce, and a green protein shake (egg whites, vanilla protein, almond milk, and a 1.5 cups of spinach.

----------


## Java Man

3 eggs
Oatmeal w apples / bananas
2 slices toast, with butter
1 scoop casein in milk

----------


## MajorPectorial

> 7oz chicken breast, some sweet baby rays BBQ sauce, and a green protein shake (egg whites, vanilla protein, almond milk, and a 1.5 cups of spinach.


used to eat alotta.spinach. but soooo difficult to get ur 'weights worth", used it in curry n bolognese.based.dishes.

----------


## RipOwens

Chicken breast and some cheese....and a banana for the hell of it.

----------


## Gaspaco

Whole chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1234 cals/day

----------


## zaggahamma

rican chicken croquets

red beans and rice

squash,pepper, carrot medley

lil plantains

yum

2050/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast and shake PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

Chicken, peppers, onions, and sugar snap peas stir-fry. Awesomeness!

----------


## MuscleInk

Chicken breast. Cooked in 1/2 tbsp of olive oil (pan fried). 2Ls of BCAAs.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Chicken, peppers, onions, and sugar snap peas stir-fry. Awesomeness!


looks SPICEY!!!!!!!!

----------


## 3day

10oz rib-eye fresh off the grill w/cup brown rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 tacos w/little shredded cheese...low fat sour cream and chipotle pepper....tasty

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## SexySweetheart

throwing myself a lill party for completion of my nieces birthday painting of sleeping beauty sooo Im splurging :Smilie: 
~ red organic wine 
pumpkin and spaghetti squash seeds with garlic powder 
spaghetti squash with tomato sauce and ground beef with a whole bud of garlic toasted with oil mmm mm mmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd corona in freezer

2500/day

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Chicken, peppers, onions, and *sugar snap peas* stir-fry. Awesomeness!


these are such a great snack!

----------


## chi

just had my waxy maize with 2 tbsp of fish oil and some honey roasted turkey breast.

----------


## zaggahamma

think thats a first waxy maize in this thread

----------


## SexySweetheart

> just had my *waxy maize* with 2 tbsp of fish oil and some honey roasted turkey breast.


curious... what is this?

----------


## chi

> think thats a first waxy maize in this thread


woohoo  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## zaggahamma

YUP w2g

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken breast w/ sweet chili sauce, and this no carb casserole I made ( needs a little work)

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> curious... what is this?


Waxy maize is a very simple carb great for after workouts at least that whe I take mine.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Chicken again and maybe some peanuts too if I'm lucky to get the time lol.

----------


## chi

> curious... what is this?


restores muscle glycogen and is a form of carb which aids in muscle recovery and "fast transport" protein to your muscles  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## chi

one 3.2 oz salmon burger, one 6 oz mahi burger, one cup of rice, and roasted sweet potatoes with brussell sprouts

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> restores muscle glycogen and is a form of carb which aids in muscle recovery and "fast transport" protein to your muscles


Do you buy it as just waxy maize or do you get a supplement ?

----------


## chi

> Do you buy it as just waxy maize or do you get a supplement ?


i have monster muscle waxy maize right now but i usually get it from truenutrition.com

----------


## probuild42

half a small steak and green salad.

----------


## chi

subtract the cup of rice did not eat that because the roasted sweet potato was my source of carbs

----------


## Turkish Juicer

^^^ This!

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> i have monster muscle waxy maize right now but i usually get it from truenutrition.com


So it has nothing else in it cuz I used mass fusion forever but it's not cheap just want something for post workout.

----------


## Java Man

Milk duds! Wth it's 1am  :Smilie:  why not?

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&beef tortilla

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO shake- Vanilla protein powder, cup of spinach, cup of watermelon, 1/3 cup toasted oat bran, raspberries, egg whites, and almond milk.

----------


## Java Man

Chicken and pasta with broccoli
Corn tortilla chips (homemade, not store bought)
Salsa

----------


## austinite

rice cakes topped with peanut butter. ugh..

----------


## Java Man

Apple

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 turkey sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein flapjack and a glass of almond milk

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

ground chicken and rice w/hotsauce and chipotle pepper

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Some of this twice.so far.( coyldnt be assed to take.a.pic)



to feed.this



haha. Feeling.the steaks though. Done 24 hour steak binge ooof.

Back to 

Boiled egg x 5(whole) n oats am

Turkey breast/green beans/mixed veg
afternoon
or
chicken breat/green beans/mixed veg
Afternoon
or
boiled eggx5(whole) inc light mayo
afternoon

Steak/green beans/mixed veg evening

Hooya!! happy eating ppls!

----------


## Zodiac82

ooo oooo and watermelon

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs OM

grits (1/2 cup uncooked)(yield cup & 1/4)

tbsp butter between both

4oz OJ

coffee

550/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> ooo oooo and watermelon
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


need to find some good watermelon this weekend

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 650

1200

----------


## Zodiac82

> need to find some good watermelon this weekend


shoot I think this is giant brand or somethin....I aint picky lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Tupperware of ground chicken
shake
PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

Coconut curry shrimp with lime!

----------


## Sfla80

> Coconut curry shrimp with lime!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139552"/>


Looks great. What do you use for coconut flavor?

----------


## hingey242

lemon and crackedd pepper tuna

----------


## hingey242

that actually looks awesome....




> Coconut curry shrimp with lime!

----------


## gbrice75

> Looks great. What do you use for coconut flavor?


Coconut milk!!!  :Big Grin: 




> that actually looks awesome....


It tastes it too! Forgot to buy the damn cilantro though... grr

----------


## Dpyle

Chicken and beef tenderloin kebobs with a couple glasses of red wine.

----------


## hingey242

> Coconut milk!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> It tastes it too! Forgot to buy the damn cilantro though... grr


might have to whi something like that up for myself this week!

----------


## zaggahamma

> shoot I think this is giant brand or somethin....I aint picky lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


i see u been eatin a lot of chicken and rice too...lol and 1/2 turkey sammies  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> that actually looks awesome....


x2 gonna have to look that recipe up

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 3/4 chickfila filets (dog got the quarter)

1/2 cup coleslaw

1700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> i see u been eatin a lot of chicken and rice too...lol and 1/2 turkey sammies


gotta stay consistent lol....thats my staple throughout the day bein at work then goin straight to the gym afterwards....Tupperware is my friend

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Coconut curry shrimp with lime!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139552"/>


:drool

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 139559

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## ironbeck

Chicken Alfredo with extra butter, Parmesan cheese, and garlic bread.

----------


## ironbeck

> Attachment 139559
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


I tried coke zero loved it , bought a case then it started to give me heartburn?

----------


## Zodiac82

> I tried coke zero loved it , bought a case then it started to give me heartburn?


yeh its not too far of from regular coke....u can taste the subtle difference but still good enough.....not too sure about the heartburn....maybe the artificial sweetener

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 139559
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


pot roast

----------


## zaggahamma

i have to be dying of thirst or drinking rum to drink diet coke


crystal light is my staple beverage

----------


## Sfla80

Compromised with the wife. 

So bought pre marinated flank at Costco. 

So this is what we have. 

Flank 
Twice baked sweet potato ( cinnamon, fat free cream cheese, I can't believe it's not butter, topped with slithered almonds)

Was delicious.

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^what compromise did u have to make to eat good food lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Compromised with the wife. 
> 
> So bought pre marinated flank at Costco. 
> 
> So this is what we have. 
> 
> Flank 
> Twice baked sweet potato ( cinnamon, fat free cream cheese, I can't believe it's not butter, topped with slithered almonds)
> 
> ...


yum

i just today bought their pre marinated st. louis spare ribs gonna fire up the barbie in the next day or so....maybe a good game 5 food for tomorrow

----------


## Sfla80

> ^^^^what compromise did u have to make to eat good food lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


She wAsnt gonna eat another plain sweet potato so we started googling. This is what we found and I made minor changes so it wouldn't kill me lol. She loves food. So have to keep her happy while trying to eat clean.

----------


## Zodiac82

touche lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> pot roast


slow cooked flank steak w/ soysauce...brown sugar and peppers

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> slow cooked flank steak w/ soysauce...brown sugar and peppers
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


hmmmm sounds good

----------


## Zodiac82

yep it was tasty

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz ribeye

1999/day

----------


## TattedZach

South Western Style stew with corn, carrots, potatos, roast with santa maria seasoning(cajun would be a good comparison)

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half tbsp natty pb

2150/day

----------


## TattedZach

oops didnt mean to repost wah

----------


## Zodiac82

small pack of trailmix

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> small pack of trailmix
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


good idea hiking for cardio early morning nice

not me coffee always first

----------


## Zodiac82

> good idea hiking for cardio early morning nice
> 
> not me coffee always first


im not sure if I get that one zagga lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> im not sure if I get that one zagga lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


it was dumb...sorry

trailmix-hiking

----------


## human project

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139559"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


No plates???

----------


## Zodiac82

> it was dumb...sorry
> 
> trailmix-hiking


lmao I thought thats what u were suggesting....but then u said nice....I wasnt sure if u actually thought I went hiking

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Postw shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> No plates???


lol its a clear plate on the mat

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao I thought thats what u were suggesting....but then u said nice....I wasnt sure if u actually thought I went hiking
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol

wish there were mountains here

----------


## Zodiac82

> Postw shake


early morning workout huh

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> early morning workout huh
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


I am in Europe it is 4:30 pm here  :Big Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

GB's Meatloaf:

20oz 95/5 lean ground beef
1 small onion, diced
2 stalks celery, diced
1/4 cup fat free sour cream
1/4 cup low sugar BBQ sauce
1tsp dry mustard
1 egg
1/2 cup Italian seasoned breadcrumbs
1 packet meatloaf seasoning
Worcestershire sauce, to taste. 

65g protein, 45g carbs, 15g fat





Might not be pretty on a paper plate at work, but still delicious!!

----------


## Tron3219

Is that ketchup on it?

----------


## gbrice75

> Is that ketchup on it?


Yup!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> GB's Meatloaf:
> 
> 20oz 95/5 lean ground beef
> 1 small onion, diced
> 2 stalks celery, diced
> 1/4 cup fat free sour cream
> 1/4 cup low sugar BBQ sauce
> 1tsp dry mustard
> 1 egg
> ...


Btw - the ingredients listed make two servings (for me), macros listed are for a single serving.

----------


## Tron3219

> Yup!


I just made some meatloaf too, I used tomatoe sauce as a topper. A little runnier then ketchup but no much different on taste. Less calories and sugar then ketchup. Cuz well I'd need more ketchup then u hve on there lol

----------


## zaggahamma

big ole hot bowl cream o wheat

pre workout

coffee

475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> I am in Europe it is 4:30 pm here


oh :facepalmed

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

Chicken stir fry. 

Peppers 
Snap peas
Bean sprouts
Mixture of mushrooms
Ginger
Garlic
Low sodium soy
Hosin
Oyster sauce 
Vinegar

Came out good. Still working on sauce. Orange segments next time will be in there.

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila club

cup of chic noodle soup

diet lemonaide

1750/day

3 coronas chilling for game time

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Earlier.

Turkey breast slices *3
Oniond
branston beans (cuz i just fancied em)

half hour ago

Turkey breast slices *3
green beans
mixed veg (carrot/cauliflower/peas/brocoli)

now. Oats n green top milk (am i the only one who prefers oats cold?)

----------


## zaggahamma

3 coronas gone

2200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey dogs w/ketch...must...sauerkraut...horseradish...chipotle and LF sour cream
lemonade

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## etownfit

4oz grilled chicken
Broccoli cauliflower steamed
Roasted Brussels sprouts and sweet potatoes 
half avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

TACO SALAD

2999/day

----------


## redz

Just had my ON vanilla casein protein shake headed to bed now!

----------


## Java Man

Chicken breast sandwich
Eggs
Spanish rice

----------


## Java Man

1/2 scoop whey in 16oz 1% milk
Empty sourdough bread bowl
Broccoli in pasta
Milk duds

----------


## RaginCajun

Green smoothie: 1.5 cups of spinach, 1.5 scoops of vanilla protein, 1/2 cup egg whites, and 1/2 cup of cottage cheese

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
flank steak
and taco beef
-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

> Green smoothie: 1.5 cups of spinach, 1.5 scoops of vanilla protein, 1/2 cup egg whites, and 1/2 cup of cottage cheese


How r u breaking down the spinach? A normal blender will do this? Not "stringy"?

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl mini wheats 11am

2 chickfila strips 330pm

800

pwo shake in a minute

1450/day

----------


## warlockjmr

Grilled Steak, bit late but stops hunger pangs!

----------


## gbrice75

Beef stir fry!

----------


## Sfla80

> Beef stir fry!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139661"/>


Did u see my chicken stir fry? Still working on the sauce. Curious what's in urs? Looks amazing

----------


## thehor

> Beef stir fry!


Yummy.

----------


## gbrice75

> Did u see my chicken stir fry? Still working on the sauce. Curious what's in urs? Looks amazing


Just checked it out, looks great!!!

Mine's really simple. 

I marinate 10oz flank in a really dark, quality soy plus some sherry wine. 

I stir-fry my veggies (in this case, just peppers, onions, and sugar snap peas) in EVOO for about 3 mins, add a clove of garlic (minced) and cook for another minute, then remove and set aside. 

I add my marinated beef (no additional oil needed - use a very good non-stick pan!) and stir-fry for about 2 mins. Add the veggies and cook another minute. Add a tbsp prepared stir-fry sauce (I buy it from an Asian market) and cook 30 secs. Plate and enjoy!

----------


## austinite

Whole wheat pasta with ground turkey and sauce.

----------


## Sfla80

> Whole wheat pasta with ground turkey and sauce.


Vodka sauce? :Smilie:  you eat that a lot

----------


## Sfla80

Finally cancer82,and for whoever else was interested in this lol, made some almond chicken again. Will make a new thread of step by step with pictures so who ever want to try this. It is by far one of my fav meals. Just a little work involved. I might not be able o make the thread tonight but will defintley be up tomorrow.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Finally cancer82,and for whoever else was interested in this lol, made some almond chicken again. Will make a new thread of step by step with pictures so who ever want to try this. It is by far one of my fav meals. Just a little work involved. I might not be able o make the thread tonight but will defintley be up tomorrow.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139664"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139665"/>


lol I was just thinkin two days ago that u hadn't put up ur almond chicken thread yet....looks good....waitin for step by step....so I can screw this one up too lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

This

----------


## Sfla80

> This


What's tthe sauce???

----------


## Brazensol

I'm being bad so I'm not saying...

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> What's tthe sauce???


Cilantro,jalepeno,onion,and a little garlic it's really good but spicy.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 steakums w/egg

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## redz

Big bowl of Harvest crunch with 1% milk yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

3 small bbq spare ribs

3 reeses cups (saw "now you see me")

ate the ribs and the reeses in the theater

2333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

nothin  :Frown:  gotta get bloodwork

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

So heres the recipe for the almond chicken. LEt me know if anyone tries it.

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...d-chicken.html

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade blueberry protein flapjacks and a tall cold glass of almond milk

----------


## warlockjmr

Frozen berry protein smoothie, finally got a recipe that doesn't turn into ice-cream...

----------


## Fcarey32

> Green smoothie: 1.5 cups of spinach, 1.5 scoops of vanilla protein, 1/2 cup egg whites, and 1/2 cup of cottage cheese


How incredibly sh1tty does that taste? Haha

----------


## Zodiac82

Frisco sandwhich and steak egg and cheese
hashbrowns

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Fcarey32

Sweet potato pancakes with vanilla whey mixed in batter for a slightly sweet taste

----------


## RaginCajun

> How incredibly sh1tty does that taste? Haha


Tastes good as the matter of fact. 

Has a nice creamy texture and I add fruit in it on workout days.

Don't knock it til ya try it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Frisco sandwhich and steak egg and cheese
> hashbrowns
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


steak n shake? or waffle house?

----------


## zaggahamma

had this incredible sample at cosco today

they were showing those vitamix blenders

it was "green apple ice cream" she called it spinach ice cream

but it WASNT dairy it was more like a smoothie...

frozen apple concentrate
spinach
banana
lemon w/zest
handful spinach
2oz agave
ice

YUM

----------


## RaginCajun

> had this incredible sample at cosco today
> 
> they were showing those vitamix blenders
> 
> it was "green apple ice cream" she called it spinach ice cream
> 
> but it WASNT dairy it was more like a smoothie...
> 
> frozen apple concentrate
> ...


Lemon is what I am missing in mine! 

Thanks!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lemon is what I am missing in mine! 
> 
> Thanks!


yw

man it was sooooooooooo good

im gonna make a lot of smoothies this summer

----------


## redz

2 baked large chicken breasts with 1 cup of brocoli/carrots steamed.

----------


## Zodiac82

> steak n shake? or waffle house?


Hardees

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila breakfast and lunch

costco samples as mentioned above

now pwo shake (mini) w/o the workout...just to cool off

1999/day

----------


## Misery13

Chicken 
Rice
Green tea

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chickfila sandwhich
and a Dos Equis...stay thirsty my friends...

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

hot ham and cheese
chili dog
2 more Dos Equis

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> hot ham and cheese
> chili dog
> 2 more Dos Equis
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


basketball dont start til 8:30?

now its half time

3400 cals here

couple diets and cap n morgan and a couple schnaaps shots

homemade burger

snickers novelty ice cream

----------


## Java Man

pinto beans and flour tortilla
pretzels
chocolate dipped in peanut butter
Pre-workout whey in milk
3/4lb bacon fat

----------


## italianstallion85

Went to Chili's! Drank 5 glasses of water and had grilled salmon with extra brocoli!

----------


## gearbox

Dinner  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> basketball dont start til 8:30?
> 
> now its half time
> 
> 3400 cals here
> 
> couple diets and cap n morgan and a couple schnaaps shots
> 
> homemade burger
> ...


lol was playing cards with the family

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey franks

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Cottage

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

chickfila n egg burrito and coffee earlier

1050/day

out of corona for tonites game...wife was asking how i was doing on corona yesterday while at costco and i said imma cut back...i should have paid the 6 bucks for a watermelon but im too cheap...maybe i'll find myself a produce store before the game

----------


## bigpapabuff

steamed chicken and steamed brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

spaghetti and meatsauce and meatballs

ate most...dog got 3 meatballs and a lil sketti

1700/day

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Ground turkey with a ton of spinach,egg,and a little chese.

----------


## zaggahamma

decided on a cup of coffee for the game

and a tbsp of natty pb

1888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
bread
turkey
almonds 



-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake

coffee earlier

600/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&pasta

----------


## warlockjmr

Lambs heart fried with a bit of salt and lots of pepper, absolutely lovely. Was skeptical but its like the tastiest lamb if somewhat chewy.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lambs heart fried with a bit of salt and lots of pepper, absolutely lovely. Was skeptical but its like the tastiest lamb if somewhat chewy.


I'd eat it!

----------


## chi

had a banana nut quest bar delicious

----------


## warlockjmr

> I'd eat it!


Experimenting with different meats is helping keep me sane!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200

----------


## Gaspaco

Waiting for PIZZA to arive!! 

Buhahahahaha

----------


## Dpyle

> Waiting for PIZZA to arive!!
> 
> Buhahahahaha


I'll be placing my order soon !

----------


## 3day

10oz pan fried tilapia w/brown rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

4.5 oz breaded cubed steak

3/4 cup rice

3/4 cup black beans

couple sweet plantains

750

1950/day

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of leftover spaghetti and meatballs/sauce

2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Sautéed onions, 3 diff color bell peppers, shrimp, and two over easy eggs.

Only thing missing is grits!!!

----------


## Java Man

Nothing! Actually going the other direction ATM ha! I'll say tmi before anyone else  :Ukliam3:

----------


## chi

4 eggs 4 oz of smoked salmon and sweet potato fries 

Derish

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## RaginCajun

2 3oz homemade venison meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

big bowl of cream o wheat 3/4 milk 1/4 water dash salt 7 splendas

500

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Granovich

i got one of those fat free greek yougurt the whole bucket ( 4 cups) mixed it with 2 scoops chocolate whey protein. taste like chocolate pudding
100g protein over all but i split it into 2 meals. just snacks between my meals. so 50g protein each snack  :Big Grin:  . awesome stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

> i got one of those fat free greek yougurt the whole bucket ( 4 cups) mixed it with 2 scoops chocolate whey protein. taste like chocolate pudding
> 100g protein over all but i split it into 2 meals. just snacks between my meals. so 50g protein each snack  . awesome stuff


great idea....fat free huh...how much sugar does that bucket have..yogurt isnt usually a high fat item anyway is it

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake in the makin

1150/day

----------


## warlockjmr

Just ordered a Pizza. God damn do I need some junk food in me!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

A banana and a 40gram protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

pulled BBQ chicken and a venison meatball

----------


## Zodiac82

popeyes

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Dpyle

1 c Greek yogurt, 1 scoop choc whey, 2tbsp natty PB, 1cup oats, 1/2 cup rasberries, and couple splashes of milk. All stirred into a nice pudding type concoction washed down with 8oz whole milk.

----------


## Sfla80

My fav almond chicken
Roasted Brussels with garlic, mustard and evoo
Roasted Cali flower with garlic
Quinoa 
And a little sweet chili

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 139864
> 
> My fav almond chicken
> Roasted Brussels with garlic, mustard and evoo
> Roasted Cali flower with garlic
> Quinoa 
> And a little sweet chili


very nice plate

----------


## zaggahamma

dinner at 7pm 

pulled pork sammy

one ear of corn

2 oz rootbeer

2k/day

now chickfila sammy

444

2,444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

6 oz venison, 3 whole eggs, and a green smoothie

----------


## RipOwens

Had a bit of steak with some pasta & veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

2 oz leftover spaghetti

stem of red grapes

2600/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1 cup cottage cheese mixed with one scoop choc protein

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Dukkit

Greek yogurt.

----------


## Gaspaco

Apple

----------


## Live for the PUMP

cup of oats with cinnamon and milk
5 eggs w/cheese and green chilies

----------


## zaggahamma

9/10 of a chickfila sammy

coffee

3 oz oj

500/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

My favorite 600 calorie meal!

PBJ and Milk

----------


## TattedZach

> 6 oz venison, 3 whole eggs, and a green smoothie


I would kill for some venison!!

----------


## Gaspaco

Post workout shake!

Today was CRAZY chest day! 

50g glucose
50g maltodextrin
60g WHEY
5g creatine mono
5g glutamine
500mg vit. C

Sitting on the toilet with cramps like a beach and shaking after workout!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sfla80

Looks bad but taste great! 

9oz Blacken salmon.
1.5 cup quinoa
Little horse radish sauce

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Ham sandwich

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Monster Shake

handful of blueberry's
1/2 c oats
4 servings of egg whites
1 huge scoop of choc protein
2 TBSP PB
A hint of apple juice

FN YUM

----------


## zaggahamma

bananna

lil mac n cheese

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

bacon/eggs
scrapple
toast/jam

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

small slice carrot cake

tryin to stay awake for 9pm tip off

1888/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Breakfast Scramble

5 eggs (2 whole) 
cheese
potatoes
onions


Milk

----------


## Sfla80

6 raw oysters  :Smilie:

----------


## auswest

> 6 raw oysters 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139899"/>


Yummm

----------


## auswest

4 pieces whole grain toast
20g natural organic pb on each
50g oats
Scoop of syntha6
Litre of water
500ml low fat milk
4g vitamin c

Good morning!

----------


## auswest

> 6 raw oysters 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139899"/>


I count 8, I'll take the other 2 with a fresh squeeze of lemon mmmmm!!

----------


## Sfla80

> I count 8, I'll take the other 2 with a fresh squeeze of lemon mmmmm!!


Lol already ate the 6 the rest will be for the staff if I don't finsh them  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

8oz venison, two over easy eggs, black bean n corn salsa, and a green smoothie.

And I am having an after dinner drink, Dogfish Head 90 minute imperial Ipa!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 6 raw oysters 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139899"/>


Yummy!

----------


## zaggahamma

half a small pot pie

cooked it too long

stem of red grapes

2111/day

----------


## Sfla80

Filet with truffle shiitake Demi  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4cup of clam chowder and a couple crackers

2400

----------


## RaginCajun

> Filet with truffle shiitake Demi 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139901"/>


Oh damn!

I licked my screen!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3/4cup of clam chowder and a couple crackers
> 
> 2400


Is that the red or the white?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Is that the red or the white?


white...ive never had the guts to try manhattan style

----------


## zaggahamma

4oz vanilla milk shake

2600

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1.5 oz of Almonds

6oz Fresh Dover Sole Filet topped with mango salsa

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Filet with truffle shiitake Demi


NOt sure what that really is... but looks good.

----------


## zaggahamma

few ruffles and Lil more carrot cake

3111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> NOt sure what that really is... but looks good.


In layman's terms, its a Steak with fancy mushrooms served with a brown gravy

----------


## Bmwgirl11

At work again.... Eating fresh natural almonds. It's 2am and i can't wait till breakfast lol

----------


## austinite

> At work again.... Eating fresh natural almonds. It's 2am and i can't wait till breakfast lol


dang. Working late!

----------


## MajorPectorial

Steak.green beans. Mixed veg. Low fat.mayo (its am!!)

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake!

Milk
Oats
Whey
Frozen banana and berries

----------


## krugerr

Just had my lunchbox of chicken stew. 
2kg chicken, 1kg broccoli, 1 bag rocket salad, 500g green beans, stewed until the vegies have disolved and the chicken has shredded. Loads of garlic and a few dashes of hot spices, split over 4 lunchboxes. Yum!!

----------


## auswest

10 prawn sushi rolls

10 piece of sashimi

Teriyaki chicken with rice

Miso soup

Mmmm...

----------


## Flagg

Just scrambled 4 whole eggs with a dash of milk, chopped onions and grated cheese on three bits of toast.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey/cheese fajitas w/bacon and almonds and mustard....homemade

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

finally got on the site

anyone else have trouble today?

breakfast :

2 eggs 
1 and 1/2 sausage (dog got 1/2)
1 toast
stem of red grapes
coffee
5oz oj


now pwo shake YUM

1150/DAY

----------


## Sfla80

First time with this. Came out pretty damn good.

Pistachio crusted salmon

Green beans and shallots

Roasted fingerling potato

Treated myself to a stuffed clam.

Glass of vino

And a little honey garlic mustard

----------


## Zodiac82

> First time with this. Came out pretty damn good.
> 
> Pistachio crusted salmon
> 
> Green beans and shallots
> 
> Roasted fingerling potato
> 
> Treated myself to a stuffed clam.
> ...


pistachio huh....that seems oddly tasty

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

cantina burrito

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

> pistachio huh....that seems oddly tasty
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Don't knock till u try it  :Smilie: 

Pistachio and salmon are classic style

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh ive heard of that ..havent tried it yet...

one thing i know i dont like on my fish is parmesean crust...love it on pasta/pizza, etc. but something about it doesnt work with fish for me

small pork steak on grill

1 ear of corn

9 sweet potato fries

uber small piec of choc mousse cake

1/2 cup coffee

1888/day

----------


## austinite

Yeah that's right...

----------


## zaggahamma

pork steak sammy

couple ritz chips

2300/day

----------


## probuild42

Celery and plain greek yogurt.. Its whats for dinner.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> -Release the Kracken!!!-


think i see jelly under dem eggs

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Power Berry Shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 of a 1/4 pound all beef hotdog at costco

half of a chocolate and almond covered ice cream bar also costco

coffee

1 oz pepsi

.5 oz OJ

500/day

----------


## krugerr

40g peanut butter blended with my vanilla protein shake! 

I'm craving an egg sandwich!

----------


## Gaspaco

Post w shake

----------


## Flagg

Four pieces of chicken with 2 pieces of crusty wholemeal bread, soy butter and a pint of water.

----------


## Zodiac82

> think i see jelly under dem eggs


lol sugar free raspberry jam

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol sugar free raspberry jam
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol 

coffee #2 and a half

waitin for the rican chicken rice and beans hopefully plantains  :Smilie: 


600/day

----------


## ironbeck

Just snacked, fried up 2 chicken breast in a tablespoon of olive oil, with no salt greek seasoning.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

10oz of chicken breast

2oz of almonds

cold water

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken and yellow rice and red beans and tater salad

brought me to 1250

then red grapes at the movies 1350

now a few ritz chips 1500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 10oz of chicken breast
> 
> 2oz of almonds
> 
> cold water


u didnt like ur other av????

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139959"/>
> 
> chicken and yellow rice and red beans and tater salad
> 
> brought me to 1250
> 
> then red grapes at the movies 1350
> 
> now a few ritz chips 1500/day


nice....whatchu see?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

one slice of pizza

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## JWP806

Fish tacos!

----------


## zaggahamma

> nice....whatchu see?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


internship....decent...lil funny lil cutesy/feel good type family movie

----------


## Zodiac82

> internship....decent...lil funny lil cutesy/feel good type family movie


looked like it....The Purge....blah....had potential but never reeeeeally got there

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> internship....decent...lil funny lil cutesy/feel good type family movie


The Conjuring looks promising

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

damn...had a lil choc mousse cake

1900 /day...still good for a zagga weekend , eh?

----------


## austinite

Ice cream!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Ice cream!


Is it.......protein ice cream!?!?!

----------


## austinite

> Is it.......protein ice cream!?!?!


28 grams baby, and dairy free!

----------


## Doom44

cheat day !!! Sushi baby !!!

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs
Oats

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Blueberry Pancakes made with 
Eggs
Oats
Cinnamin

Little jam on top

----------


## Gaspaco

> cheat day !!! Sushi baby !!!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139967"/>


How much $$ is that in your country? ^^^

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Coffee!!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

^^x2

----------


## Gaspaco

Lmfao^^^

just finished mine  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

2 pancakes with natty pb and maple syrup

1 egg

crystal light

500/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

2 Salmon Burgers with cheese on whole wheat bread with mayo.

----------


## Java Man

Oatmeal
Banana
Eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=zaggahamma;6571633]Attachment 139959

chicken and yellow rice and red beans and tater salad

smaller plate of leftovers

999/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP

PWO shake

Blueberry's
grahm crackers
protein
ice
apple juice

----------


## zaggahamma

cheeseburger off grill

few ritz ships

1800/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.................

----------


## austinite

Rice cakes topped with natural peanut butter.

----------


## auswest

4 pieces of whole grain toast
20g natty organic pb on each
500ml low fat milk

----------


## CHUDmac

Monster Rehab energy drink and a Marlboro Light. It's my off day and the Monster only has 20 cals and 6g sugar, and good stuff like caffeine, coconut water, and L-Carnitine.

----------


## austinite

> Monster Rehab energy drink and a *Marlboro Light*. It's my off day and the Monster only has 20 cals and 6g sugar, and good stuff like caffeine, coconut water, and L-Carnitine.


Does the cigarette fit your macros?

----------


## MuscleInk

Nothing. Fasting  :Frown:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

10 oz Chicken breast

1.5 oz Almonds

Ice Water

----------


## zaggahamma

small piece of carrot cake alamode

2333/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Just got back from tho butcher and putting my chefs hut on  :Big Grin:

----------


## bdos

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140012"/>
> 
> Just got back from tho butcher and putting my chefs hut on


Well done? Medium rare? Rare?

----------


## Gaspaco

> Well done? Medium rare? Rare?


Medium rare.

I do 1min on each side on grill pan and than put it in the preheat oven at 80'C for 8mins.

----------


## bdos

> Medium rare.
> 
> I do 1min on each side on grill pan and than put it in the preheat oven at 80'C for 8mins.


Gotta try that sounds good

----------


## Gaspaco

> Gotta try that sounds good


If your meat is thicker 4-5cm do 3min on each side and than 12-15min at 80'C.

----------


## bdos

> If your meat is thicker 4-5cm do 3min on each side and than 12-15min at 80'C.


Pro at this lol

Chocolate cake mix! Cakes in the oven

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey sandwhich on potato wheat
w/cheese...chipotle mayo
banana

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

1 pancake w/natty pb and lil syrup

1 egg

1/2 sausage patty

coffee

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

same as earlier minus banana(gotta get more chicken)

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Breasts in eggs with cheese!

YUMMY AS HELL

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^yum

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Sprouts
Porridge
Fish oil

----------


## zaggahamma

cheeseburger no bun

dog got a bite

888/day

----------


## CHUDmac

6oz pan-seared salmon, a spinach/arugula salad topped with avocado slices and a jalapeno/garlic/lime juice/cilantro dressing. And water.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Well. Went out last night for birthday. 

30Shot rack of sambuca vodka tequila sourz rum n some other godawfull shite. (Done 3 minutes) had to prove a point haha
6Double shots of strong foul crap
2Pints
4Jugs of (70mlbacardi 70mlvodka 70mlarchers 70ml Malibu + coke in each jug)
Fish bowl of **** knows what
vodka n redx at home.

And that ko'd me. haha. Then got a hangover b4 sleeping so ate noodles n can of baked beans (it made sense at the time)

birthday today so.

Cheese sarnies x 2 track brown bread (I just really like them)
Cheerios x 2 Inc 1%fat milk
And pizza in a minute haha 

Then it's back on the bandwagon!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of frosted mini wheats about an hour and a half ago

1400/day

----------


## bdos

Hot dog with sour kraut mustard and tomato sauce

----------


## Sfla80

> Well. Went out last night for birthday.
> 
> 30Shot rack of sambuca vodka tequila sourz rum n some other godawfull shite. (Done 3 minutes) had to prove a point haha
> 6Double shots of strong foul crap
> 2Pints
> 4Jugs of (70mlbacardi 70mlvodka 70mlarchers 70ml Malibu + coke in each jug)
> Fish bowl of **** knows what
> vodka n redx at home.
> 
> ...


Wow^^^ happy bday man

----------


## Sfla80

Grilled chicken

Roasted Cali 

Homemade pico









Edit: Sorry bout four pics. It only shows I posted two on phone. I edited the pic to flip them around.

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140044"/>
> 
> cheeseburger no bun
> 
> dog got a bite
> 
> 888/day


lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

not pictured FF sour cream
little honey drizzled on shrimp



-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> not pictured FF sour cream
> little honey drizzled on shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


nice plate ...is that a piece of mahi mahi

----------


## zaggahamma

brisket sammy

i ate 6/7th of it dog got the rest

2100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef shoulder filets with some couscous with sautéed onions/3 diff color bell peppers/raw pine nuts

----------


## skaz915

Can of tuna, tall glass of skim milk, cup of oats and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

cookies n cream shake and 3 nuggets from chickfila

2888/day

----------


## Back In Black

Porridge
White fish
4 egg whites scrambled
Fish oil

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice plate ...is that a piece of mahi mahi


correct

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Post workout

----------


## Zodiac82

> Post workout
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140079"/>


tasty

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club....homemade

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> turkey club....homemade
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


With fries?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> With fries?


nah lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Greek yogart added

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

Milk
Oats
Frozen 1/2 banana
Frozen berries
Whey

----------


## Back In Black

Brown rice
Sprouts
Chicken breast
Walnut

----------


## zaggahamma

cream o wheat pre workout

----------


## Gaspaco

> cream o wheat pre workout


Cream for feet?? Is it good?  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cream for feet?? Is it good?


lol

lazy man's breakfast

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef shoulder filets with some couscous with sautéed onions/3 diff color bell peppers/raw pine nuts

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Gaspaco

> pwo shake
> 
> 1111/day


Nice number!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nice number!


 thanks...i do that a lot with numbers

even when microwaving i'll cook stuff for 44 seconds, 55 seconds....1:11......lol

----------


## Gaspaco

> thanks...i do that a lot with numbers
> 
> even when microwaving i'll cook stuff for 44 seconds, 55 seconds....1:11......lol


Codes?? Lol

----------


## Java Man

1 whole rotisserie chicken -bones and skin
2 cups rice pilaf chicken flavored
1 8oz glass 1% milk with ca scoop of casein
Broccoli
2 eggs
Water

----------


## Java Man

Going for the gh gut look  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1 whole rotisserie chicken -bones and skin
> 2 cups rice pilaf chicken flavored
> 1 8oz glass 1% milk with ca scoop of casein
> Broccoli
> 2 eggs
> Water


thats gotta be the biggest meal ive seen in this thread...maybe ever...lol

----------


## Sfla80

Blacken salmon

Blacken roasted brocc

And a few fresh lychee

----------


## Zodiac82

^^nicely done

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Blacken salmon
> 
> Blacken roasted brocc
> 
> And a few fresh lychee


whats lychee....fruit?

----------


## Sfla80

> whats lychee....fruit?


I believe it's an oriental fruit. 

It's my favorite treat now. Very sweet. And there is a farm we pick them at right down the street from us.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I believe it's an oriental fruit. 
> 
> It's my favorite treat now. Very sweet. And there is a farm we pick them at right down the street from us.


they look like cherries only a little bigger and like the skin of a kiwi or potato from the pic....thats cool

or i mean sweet!

i looked again on my desktop (better pic quality...they look more like figs here)

----------


## zaggahamma

couple chickfila nuggets 

coffee

1300/day

----------


## MajorPectorial

1 Cal spray x 5 pumps
Turkey breast diced small
Frozen green beans
Frozen mixed veg
Mixed spice
Turmeric
Mixed herbs
Teaspoon olive spread
Pinch salt

First time I've added salt in months. Literally. I do wonder if my lack of salt contributes to just how much I sweat down the gym.

----------


## Sfla80

> they look like cherries only a little bigger and like the skin of a kiwi or potato from the pic....thats cool
> 
> or i mean sweet!
> 
> i looked again on my desktop (better pic quality...they look more like figs here)


That's just skin. Ill open one up and take a pic in a minute

----------


## Sfla80

> That's just skin. Ill open one up and take a pic in a minute














Small seed inside. Absolutely delicious though.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chinese chicken & beef?? thats what my fiance said  :Shrug: 



chicken/beef slow-cooked with a little cinnamon sugar w/veggies

added and couple dashes of parmesan cheese

tea

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> small seed inside. Absolutely delicious though.


that is sooooooo coool

----------


## zaggahamma

> chinese chicken & beef?? Thats what my fiance said 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken/beef slow-cooked with a little cinnamon sugar w/veggies
> 
> added and couple dashes of parmesan cheese
> 
> tea
> ...


nice dinner

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket

rican rice and beans

couple slices plantains

700

2000/day

thinking of a second pwo shake for dessert for 2nd half of game....easy, cool, and refreshing....yeh..i'm gonna

600

2600/day

----------


## Java Man

> thats gotta be the biggest meal ive seen in this thread...maybe ever...lol


It says 'what are you eating...' Not 'what did you just finish eating...'  :Smilie: 

I couldn't finish it. Ate everything except a breast and leg, and about half the rice but finished the rice over the following hour. I'm still holding steady at 226. New plateau? Not getting fatter at least. Leaner actually. I have to eat at least 4500 cal per day or I shrink.

----------


## Java Man

> Chinese chicken & beef?? thats what my fiance said 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken/beef slow-cooked with a little cinnamon sugar w/veggies
> 
> added and couple dashes of parmesan cheese
> 
> tea
> ...


Oh now I'm having chinese for dinner! Love chinese food. Wait... 

I love food!  :2taco:

----------


## zaggahamma

> It says 'what are you eating...' Not 'what did you just finish eating...' 
> 
> I couldn't finish it. Ate everything except a breast and leg, and about half the rice but finished the rice over the following hour. I'm still holding steady at 226. New plateau? Not getting fatter at least. Leaner actually. I have to eat at least 4500 cal per day or I shrink.


lol...i remember when i could eat 4,000 a day..years ago....lmao..that's awesome

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice dinner


 thanks yeh I was good as pish lol




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140116"/>
> 
> Brisket
> 
> rican rice and beans
> 
> couple slices plantains
> 
> 700
> ...


loaded plate....love it

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Oh now I'm having chinese for dinner! Love chinese food. Wait...
> 
> I love food!


lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

second one mixed

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## marcus300

7 whole eggs 2 hand fulls of oats, pepper..................

----------


## Sfla80

> 7 whole eggs 2 hand fulls of oats, pepper..................


Wow love to see what you eat Marcus. First time I seem you post in here  :Smilie: .

----------


## marcus300

> Wow love to see what you eat Marcus. First time I seem you post in here .


Ive posted in here before  :Smilie: 

I scrambled the lot and all gone now

----------


## austinite

> Wow love to see what you eat Marcus. First time I seem you post in here .


He lives alone, and this is his lunch from yesterday...

----------


## Zodiac82

> He lives alone, and this is his lunch from yesterday...


lmao

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## krugerr

300g cottage cheese (Low Fat) and coffee. Love my afternoon snack!

----------


## zaggahamma

1, 1, 1

4OZ OJ

Coffee

333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140127"/>
> 
> 1, 1, 1
> 
> 4OZ OJ
> 
> Coffee
> 
> 333/day


whats wrong u sick??? or was that just to get the triple 3???? if so u should log that in the OCD thread lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Sfla80

Chicken and brocc

----------


## austinite

> Chicken and brocc


chip in the plate. Presentation RUINED!

jk. looks great!

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef shoulder filet, couscous, and two whole eggs

----------


## SnatchLvr

tilapia fried up with a splash of olive oil, salt & pepper; a small scoop of rice and a plate full of broccoli. I'm eyeing an apple for dessert.

----------


## Sfla80

> chip in the plate. Presentation RUINED!
> 
> jk. looks great!


Lol, good eyes. Will be rotating the plate next time :/

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140133"/>


well done ....grapes?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> whats wrong u sick??? or was that just to get the triple 3???? if so u should log that in the OCD thread lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


i know right...was just telling the wife i had an old persons breakfast....lmao

nope not sick..only had one egg and wanted eggs and havent been wanting 2 pieces of sausage and never eat 2 toast unless add peanut butter

also always TRYING to keep calories low...key word TRYING...been a good week/week and a half though after a pretty heavy week before...i feel /look like i'm under 240...i may weigh in tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

> tilapia fried up with a splash of olive oil, salt & pepper; a small scoop of rice and a plate full of broccoli. I'm eyeing an apple for dessert.


very nice...i need to eat more fish

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

988/day

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Broccoli
Brown basmati rice
Meager portion of walnuts

----------


## Sfla80

Salmon

Green beans

And a two mustard and garlic sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

rotisserie chicken breast

1/2 cup taters/onion(hash)

1388/day

----------


## Java Man

> 7 whole eggs 2 hand fulls of oats, pepper..................


Lol what?? Not mixed together I hope!

----------


## Java Man

> 1, 1, 1
> 
>   40 OZ OJ 
> Coffee
> 
> 333/day


Lol. Step it up man! Where do you find cups that small!

Fixed.  :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

Pot roast, carrots, potatoes, onions, portion size unknown. Bowl spilling over though  :Smilie: 

French bread

Whey pre shake

Water

2 eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol. Step it up man! Where do you find cups that small!
> 
> Fixed.


lol

i was proud of that small meal

i just dont drink a lot when im not working out or watching sports

drink about 2-5oz usually with meals

spicy food maybe 16-22 oz  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Pot roast, carrots, potatoes, onions, portion size unknown. Bowl spilling over though 
> 
> French bread
> 
> Whey pre shake
> 
> Water
> 
> 2 eggs


love me some pot roast

im gonna have to live vicariously through your hefty meals

----------


## Java Man

Haha. We shall see. I was fat last year and had been out of circulation for 10yrs. I'm still experimenting with my 43yo metabolism. So far so good though I am surprised I can still eat.like this.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha. We shall see. I was fat last year and had been out of circulation for 10yrs. I'm still experimenting with my 43yo metabolism. So far so good though I am surprised I can still eat.like this.


wow simillar in age....just turned 44



beautiful black seedless grapes from costco of course

and 3/4 chickfila sammy

1777/day

long time caloric low

----------


## Java Man

I wish I could eat lighter and still gain. I'm trying to find the happy place between results maximized at the least fuel cost. Eating like this is expensive!

your arm looks like it has good size there. Good for you man! Our generation has to keep the gyms full of old farts that look better than the 'beach bod' kids for the next 40.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

thanks

no wanting gain here...tired of carrying 240 plus around

----------


## Back In Black

Brown basmati rice
Pork loin
Sprouts
Fish oil caps

----------


## Zodiac82

> Brown basmati rice
> Pork loin
> Sprouts
> Fish oil caps
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140167"/>


looks good except the sprouts bring back horrible HORRIBLE childhood memories lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

> well done ....grapes?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


BBQ sauce  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> BBQ sauce


ahh I see it now

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

mixed in the Greek yogart....looks uhhh kinda nasty but taste good : )



-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## kelkel

Pizza. I feel bad yet satisfied at the same time.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Broccoli
Porridge with water and stevia

----------


## Gaspaco

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140171"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140172"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Is that BBQ sauce on your strawberries??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco

Sardines

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is that BBQ sauce on your strawberries??


grapes lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Back In Black

Pork loin
Sprouts
Brown rice
Natty PB for dessert

----------


## lstbred

Tuna on wheat with chipotle mayo, romaine, onion, pickles
Baked cheddar chips 1 1/8oz
Low cal gatorade

----------


## Sfla80

2 scoops whey ISO

1/2 c skim milk

Shot a espresso 

My new favorite protein shake! Have to try it with water soon, and cut out the milk.

----------


## zaggahamma

all day only coffee

chickfila sammy

4 beers

1,000/day

goin into cookout tonight

steelhead trout, shrimp(prawns), corn on cob, green beans, rican rice and beans, italian sausage

2 cakes

 :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

> Sardines


Aw dammit gaspaco, why'd you have to do that?

----------


## Java Man

Half chicken
Rice
3 eggs
Whey in milk
Water

----------


## zaggahamma

> Half chicken
> Rice
> 3 eggs
> Whey in milk
> Water


half chicken farm?

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Green beans
Brown basmati rice
Walnuts
Rice cake

----------


## austinite

> Chicken breast
> Green beans
> Brown basmati rice
> Walnuts
> Rice cake


dang. That looks good. Love the presentation.

----------


## Back In Black

> dang. That looks good. Love the presentation.


Thanks buddy. It's boring, no salt or seasoning, so you have to make it look good :Smilie: 

Approx 610cals
80g carbs
50g protein
11g fat

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

Milk
Oats
Frozen banana and berries
Whey

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 turkey sandwhich
coffee

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Back In Black

A sense of déjà vu here

Chicken breast
Brown basmati rice
Broccoli this time
Fish oils
Rice cake
Smidgen of natty PB

----------


## bikeral

Had a nice egg white omelette with fat free cheddar and turkey bacon.

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

chicken and wheat

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Back In Black

This plus a rice cake and 3 halves of walnut

----------


## austinite

> This plus a rice cake and 3 halves of walnut


how often do you eat BIB?

----------


## Back In Black

> how often do you eat BIB?


About 3 hours usually. Depends what's on the menu really. I eat 5x per day unless I'm having a bucket of cereal then I can get most of my macros in 3 meals. But I'm doing my comp photos over the weekend so food is 'clean' for a few days :Frown:

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&pasta

----------


## Back In Black

Last one, hoofookinray.

Chicken
Brown basmati rice
Sprouts
Rice cake 
3 walnut halves

----------


## Sfla80

About to cook these  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

Finished. Was one of my best meals I've had. 

It was

Flank steak rolled up with low fat mozz and fresh spinach.

Then some roasted Brussels.

----------


## Zodiac82

> About to cook these 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140255"/>





> Finished. Was one of my best meals I've had.
> 
> It was
> 
> Flank steak rolled up with low fat mozz and fresh spinach.
> 
> Then some roasted Brussels.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140262"/>


lol....two of a kind...looks good though

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## bdos

Eggs and hot sauce sleeping on the couch tonight!

----------


## Back In Black

> Finished. Was one of my best meals I've had.
> 
> It was
> 
> Flank steak rolled up with low fat mozz and fresh spinach.
> 
> Then some roasted Brussels.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140262"/>


Excellent mate, think ill try this :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Small protein shake
4 rice caked
Morning 'vitamins'

----------


## austinite

No chicken!! Argh!!!

----------


## Gaspaco

> No chicken!! Argh!!!


I wouldn't eat that even for blow job!!^^^

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Back In Black

> No chicken!! Argh!!!


Man needs meat!

I think that plate would make me think that I had more broccoli than I did.

----------


## Java Man

> No chicken!! Argh!!!


Kryptonite? You eat it??

----------


## austinite

had too much already today

----------


## Java Man

Chechen breast
Whey in milk
Exemestane (I smell like estrogen after.doing stiff deads)

I was going to edit the phone version of 'chicken' but I'll leave it  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Real mans food. And there was a pint of tea to go with it :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&potatoes

----------


## Sfla80

Yum

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140274"/>
> 
> Yum


damn yum is right

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

sisters grad picnic

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140288"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140289"/>
> 
> sisters grad picnic
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


I haven't had a hot dog in years, and u guys keep freakin posting them!! Date night with the fiancé tomorrow might have to be at a hot dog joint lol!

----------


## Zodiac82

> I haven't had a hot dog in years, and u guys keep freakin posting them!! Date night with the fiancé tomorrow might have to be at a hot dog joint lol!


lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Java Man

> Real mans food. And there was a pint of tea to go with it


Oh man that looks good!

----------


## Java Man

Chicken and rice
Tea
Out of eggs!!! Off to the store...

----------


## austinite

> Chicken and rice
> Tea
> Out of eggs!!! Off to the store...


Me too! Bring me 10 dozen please!

----------


## Java Man

Dinner time! They had a USDA Prime Sirloin, 1.3lbs. On the clearance rack... 5.99. Had my name on the label!

----------


## Java Man

> Me too! Bring me 10 dozen please!


I only bought 6 dozen. You can have one.


Egg..whole.

----------


## Zodiac82

fathers day breakfast 



oj

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

scrapple dapple

----------


## Zodiac82

> scrapple dapple


u kno it

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Ha. Don't know if its a good thing or a bad thing me bestie owns Chinese restaurant. Two x plates stacked "dry" satay chicken and spicy beef with half fist rice noodles.

----------


## Sfla80

Cheat meal has now turned into cheat day. Just finished nice big chipotle burrito. And then date night tonight. Can't be at home right now, it's 93 degrees outside, probably 105 with hunidity, so it was the perfect time for the AC to break. And won't be fixed for 2-3 days  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cheat meal has now turned into cheat day. Just finished nice big chipotle burrito. And then date night tonight. Can't be at home right now, it's 93 degrees outside, probably 105 with hunidity, so it was the perfect time for the AC to break. And won't be fixed for 2-3 days


that sucks

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Java Man

Nothing! Grrr. Waiting for my FD breakfast!

----------


## zaggahamma

Had a nice bacon and cheeseburger at fudruckers thats it all day

and a coke

'round 850 til now

corona/lime

----------


## Zodiac82

> Had a nice bacon and cheeseburger at fudruckers thats it all day
> 
> and a coke
> 
> 'round 850 til now
> 
> corona/lime


they closed all them around here....man they made some good ass burgers

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

FD dinner



-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

nice....wassup wit da strawberries....like a veggie for u?

lol

i love em

i buy em frozen and blend with milk and splenda

yup...still a few fudruckers around....first time in a while....was impressed....our last visit something was off

we'll be back

4th corona

1450/day

----------


## Java Man

> nice....wassup wit da strawberries....like a veggie for u?
> 
> lol
> 
> i love em
> 
> i buy em frozen and blend with milk and splenda
> 
> yup...still a few fudruckers around....first time in a while....was impressed....our last visit something was off
> ...



Fixed  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice....wassup wit da strawberries....like a veggie for u?
> 
> lol
> 
> i love em
> 
> i buy em frozen and blend with milk and splenda
> 
> yup...still a few fudruckers around....first time in a while....was impressed....our last visit something was off
> ...


needed some pizzazz to the plate lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey and cheese sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

> FD dinner
> 
> 
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


dang! whippin out the big guns!

----------


## Zodiac82

> dang! whippin out the big guns!


lol special occasion meal. 

so I wont be gettin too many of these. :''(

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken 
shrimp
couscous



-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fixed


lol

actually ended with 4

not too bad

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&potatoes

----------


## Back In Black

> 200g chicken breast steamed
> 
> 250g sweet potato steamed
> 
> 1 cup broccoli
> 
> Scott


Scott are you from Warwickshire by any chance?

----------


## Sfla80

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140360"/>
> 
> Chicken and sweet potato


chicken looks juicy as hell

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Scott are you from Warwickshire by any chance?


ah shyt lookin good BIB....well done

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half eggs

1 and a half sausage

1 toast

1 pancake w/ natty pb /maple syrup

coffee

crystal light

555/day

----------


## DuggyPhresh

> FD dinner
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140320"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


That looks delicious.... Must get lobster and shrimp now.

----------


## Back In Black

> ah shyt lookin good BIB....well done
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Thanks buddy, 'bout time though :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

large tiger shrimp/prawns thawing for din din  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thanks buddy, 'bout time though


np

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken/shrimp
shake
pwo

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Eating nothing! I am so hungry!

My wife and I are meeting friends for Thai food in two hours and I am skipping some meals so I don't go over my limits. I think I might die before then.

----------


## MuscleInk

Two tuna melts on Ezekiel and Vietnamese cafe su da!!!!

----------


## Chx beach 79

2 grilled chicken breasts and organic whole beets!

----------


## zaggahamma

4 tiger prawns scampi style

large baked tater loaded (only ate half ...i didnt cook it long enough in microwave)

corn on cob (one bite only...was from the other day and reheating made it tough)

small serving of green beans

3 oz ns added cranberry juice

1666/day

----------


## Sfla80

Seeing a lot of shrimp today. So here's mine with some roasted brocc and Cali

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140400"/>
> 
> 4 tiger prawns scampi style
> 
> large baked tater loaded (only ate half ...i didnt cook it long enough in microwave)
> 
> corn on cob (one bite only...was from the other day and reheating made it tough)
> 
> small serving of green beans
> ...


yummy

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Seeing a lot of shrimp today. So here's mine with some roasted brocc and Cali
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140405"/>


I see a dogs foot lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

tea



-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

> tea
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140414"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Forgot to say, lovin the glass plates man. (Sounds weird lol) but notice that stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

> yummy
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol...yes..the shrimp were super yummy


funny about seeing the dog foot in sfla's post...i went back...lmao...surprised mine never has dog feet ..lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> tea
> 
> 
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


dude what did u do to that steak and i know dem beans r right out da can....salad and corn look yummers

----------


## Sfla80

> lol...yes..the shrimp were super yummy
> 
> funny about seeing the dog foot in sfla's post...i went back...lmao...surprised mine never has dog feet ..lol


Lol I see u feed your dog half ur food too. I do people food but only proteins, and sometimes he will eat the brocc.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Forgot to say, lovin the glass plates man. (Sounds weird lol) but notice that stuff


lol....a little....im gonna break out the plastic plates next time haha

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> dude what did u do to that steak and i know dem beans r right out da can....salad and corn look yummers


yeh I kno....kinda looks like a rock....and HELL YEH they straight from the can lol....easy peasy

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

glass plates and tupperware is your motif  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^dont forget fruit and yogurt

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

3 chicfila strips

4 deviled eggs(halves of course)

2222/day and still hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 cup chicken salad

1/2 banana and 3/4 tbsp natty pb

2444/day

----------


## austinite

Not me! But thought this was funny!

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO- 3 chicken tamales with salsa and a choc/peanut butter protein shake

----------


## kronik420

Kfc..

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## bdos

> Kfc..


Damn you.

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&tuna

----------


## krugerr

I just had a wholemeal tortilla covered in tuna and a little low fat grated cheese, grilled, then rolled and demolished!!

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## austinite

> 


yum!

----------


## Sfla80

> yum!


Little too much. But definitely yum  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140440"/>


nice colors

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna&avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 2 of each

coffee

1oz OJ

350/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140442"/>
> 
> dog got 2 of each
> 
> coffee
> 
> 1oz OJ
> 
> 350/day


whaaat wheres the paprika on them eggs????!?!?!?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## SexySweetheart

ground turkey patty with goat cheese and avocado with brochili sprouts, between 2 slices of pear ~ soooo good

----------


## RaginCajun

> ground turkey patty with goat cheese and avocado with *brochili sprouts*, between 2 slices of pear ~ soooo good


what in hell is that? never heard of them

----------


## SexySweetheart

i use them a lot instead of leafy greens like lettuces... they are the sprouts of broccoli, we also get alfalfa sprouts and other veggy sprouts. they have a delicate taste and a snap/ crunch to them- great on tacos or as a base for scallops etc
super easy to grow to  :Smilie: Attachment 140443

----------


## tripmachine

oatmeal with stevia, cinnamon, + 1 banana
7egg whites 2 eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked BBq chicken breast, some smoked Gouda slices, and a green smoothie

----------


## zaggahamma

> whaaat wheres the paprika on them eggs????!?!?!?
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


lol....this aint no party this is eat and go getter done

lmao

pretty grapes huh?

----------


## zaggahamma

> oatmeal with stevia, cinnamon, + 1 banana
> 7egg whites 2 eggs


oatmeal looks good

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

999/day

----------


## tripmachine

> oatmeal looks good


it was gooood!! yummm


Right now I am having 8oz. choc milk (reduced sugar/fat + 30% more protein) mixed with 8oz. liquid egg whites. 

38g protein 17g sugar i forget how much fat. it's 2% milk though


MAN I LOVE LIQUID EGG WHITES TO DRINK!!!! MY NEW EASY SOURCE OF REAL FOOD PROTEIN!!!

----------


## Sledgehammer1

That's my breakfast to a tee Tripmachine. Lately I have not been scrambleing the eggs. Just cooking in pan with yokes whole over easy. While Im cooking it all I have one scoop of whey isolate to get some protein in me fast. The protein content in eggs isn't what I thought it was. I didn't realize the yolk held half of it. One whole egg with yolk =6gr. One egg with white only=3gr. That's a total of 33gr (7eggs/2yolks). Since we just came off a fast all night, I like to add another 25 grams in a scoop of protein.

----------


## Lunk1



----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=tripmachine;6584894]it was gooood!! yummm


Right now I am having 8oz. choc milk (reduced sugar/fat + 30% more protein) mixed with 8oz. liquid egg whites. 

38g protein 17g sugar i forget how much fat. it's 2% milk though


*MAN I LOVE LIQUID EGG WHITES TO DRINK!!!! MY NEW EASY SOURCE OF REAL FOOD PROTEIN!!![/*QUOTE]

me too! 

everyone in my office really doesn't like it!

they make me shut my door and burn a candle!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i use them a lot instead of leafy greens like lettuces... they are the sprouts of broccoli, we also get alfalfa sprouts and other veggy sprouts. they have a delicate taste and a snap/ crunch to them- great on tacos or as a base for scallops etc
> super easy to grow to Attachment 140443


that is what I was thinking

or that you made a chili from broccoli! hahaha

I may have to get some of those, I like the texture of alfalfa sprouts

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol....this aint no party this is eat and go getter done
> 
> lmao
> 
> pretty grapes huh?


lol true....lol I actually thought they were blueberries....I was like damn they big but yeh nice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken 
shake
pwo

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

tacos done nacho style

broken in half w/tomatoes..chives..ff sour cream..refried beans

tea

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy on the way to a moving job

1375/day

corona in hand for game 6

game 6 baby

GO SPURS

----------


## Sociabear

Just had my cheat meal after legs

6 egg whites
8 pancakes with Jiff silk chocolate peanut butter (1.5oz)
2 bananas
5tbsp syrup drizzled over it all. 

Still hungry  :Frown:

----------


## tripmachine

8oz. Choc milk +8oz egg whites

----------


## RipOwens

Flank steak, brown rice & corn I cut off the cobb for some reason.

----------


## zaggahamma

ate this taco salad at half time

3 coronas altogether

small stem of them yummy black grapes

and a few ritz flatbread chips

2600/day

----------


## sweatymoo

I just had that new "sack lunch" deal from Hardees!!! Freaking delicious

----------


## cruzetor

chicken kebab and a lamb kebab. bulkin'

----------


## austinite

Lasagne!

----------


## Grizzly Live

> Lasagne!


Damn that looks good

----------


## Java Man

Bacon and sausage (fd breakfast leftovers)
3 eggs
Pwo shake
cranberry apple juice

Not healthy! So!

----------


## Java Man

> lol
> 
> actually ended with 4
> 
> not too bad


Just messin. I used to kill 20 per day on weekends. 

Here's me last year:
Attachment 140515

----------


## Gaspaco

Looking pumped java  :Big Grin:  ^^^

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna&rice&mayo

----------


## Java Man

> Looking pumped java  ^^^


Lol. Michelin man pumped!

How bout those breasts?  :Baby:

----------


## Java Man

Gummy worms
Chewing tobacco
Juice

----------


## Gaspaco

> Gummy worms
> Chewing tobacco
> Juice


...and a shotgun  :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

> ...and a shotgun


Something I picked up when I lived in Missouri. Still haven't kicked it.  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just messin. I used to kill 20 per day on weekends. 
> 
> Here's me last year:
> Attachment 140515


yeh i knew

but didnt know about the b4 you ....wow w2g

been there done that...lol

although i dont keep the b4's

----------


## krugerr

Just finished 300g cottage cheese topped with loads of tabasco... yummy! Except I can already feel thunder farts brewing!

That Oatmeal+Cinnamon looks really yummy! Is it made with milk or water?

----------


## Gaspaco

2eggs
150g cottage
100g chicken 
Berries

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken/rice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

Top round, rolled with spinach and low fat mozz

Fingerling potato

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 1/2 egg salad sammies

coffee

crystal light

500/day

----------


## Gaspaco

2eggs
Hamburger patty 
Cottage cheese
Veggies

----------


## krugerr

> 2eggs
> Hamburger patty
> Cottage cheese
> Veggies


That sounds good!!

----------


## Gaspaco

> That sounds good!!


Very good my friend, another half is waiting for me 2,5hours later! 

I"ll take a pic!

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Flagg

5 egg whites, 500g of low fat natural yoghurt, cup of oats, runny honey.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
2 boiled eggs
protein shake
pwo

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1 and 1/2 egg salad sammies
> 
> coffee
> 
> crystal light
> 
> 500/day


man its been a min since a had egg salad mmmmmmmmm

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> man its been a min since a had egg salad mmmmmmmmm
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


bout a half min for me....lol...long time but prolly a year or 2...the wife loves them

they were good too bro...on nice fresh natures valley butter bread white  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 6

3pc fried chicken

cup of tater salad at 8:30

crystal light

2200/day

still hungry

----------


## krugerr

200g spicy chicken with 150g cottage cheese. Covered in hot sauce!!!

----------


## Back In Black

130g chicken breast
80g broccoli
2 white bagels with low fat cream cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken and half biscuit

tbsp sausage gravy

couple hashbrowns

1.5 oz OJ

stem of beautiful black grapes

coffee

500/day

----------


## Back In Black

2 boiled eggs
200g cottage cheese
Red grapes and blueberries

----------


## MR-FQ320

> 2 boiled eggs
> 200g cottage cheese
> Red grapes and blueberries


Have you had your fish n chips and a pint of tea yet ?

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 costco quarter pound all beef dog

8oz pepsi

1,000/day

----------


## krugerr

Just finished my pint of jelly. Think ill have a teaspoon of peanut butter before I head to work. Bloody boring shift, but it pays!

----------


## Back In Black

> Have you had your fish n chips and a pint of tea yet ?


An hour after I took my final photos :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of a chickfila sammy...(dog)

1333/day

----------


## pawn master

Bbq meat period. No better way in my opinion. And less mess..

----------


## Sfla80

Almond chicken

Quinoa

Curried veggies (cabbage, carrots, brocc, snap peas) 

Yum!

----------


## Zodiac82

^^nice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

> -Release the Kracken!!!-


OK. I see eggs and bacon, what else is on that plate?

----------


## zaggahamma

thats it

coffee earlier

crystal light

might take a swig of OJ on the way to gym

199/day

dropped to 237 yesterday...weighed in at doc visit 238 and 1/2 with clothes and breakfast within

happy about it

the slow and steady weekly calorie reduction is working

----------


## Zodiac82

> OK. I see eggs and bacon, what else is on that plate?


cornbread and scrapple....dont tell me I gotta put u on to scrapple too lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

corona x 2

half a baked tater

corn on cob

1777/day

LIFE-GOOD

----------


## RaginCajun

Just swallowed a piece of gum

----------


## RaginCajun

> cornbread and scrapple....dont tell me I gotta put u on to scrapple too lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


What is this scrapple you speak of?

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140712"/>
> 
> corona x 2
> 
> half a baked tater
> 
> corn on cob
> 
> 1777/day
> ...


fire it up!!!!!!

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> What is this scrapple you speak of?


pretty much its a who's who of meat scraps lol....sounds disgusting....but oh my goodness its soooo good

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## RaginCajun

> pretty much its a who's who of meat scraps lol....sounds disgusting....but oh my goodness its soooo good
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Sounds like something I would mix up! 

Meat scraps, onions, bell peppers, and eggs?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sounds like something I would mix up!
> 
> Meat scraps, onions, bell peppers, and eggs?


I was actually surprised u didnt know....definitely figured u would've...

I've never homemade it, just store bought and cut into 1/4 in pieces....but I don't see why that wouldn't work....even if u bought the pack, mashed it up and added it, then remold it

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^gettin there Sfla....not quite but almost

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> -Release the Kracken!!!-


fan tail shrimp?

imma big fan  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 slice pizza

bowl of chicken stew w/rice n beans

2 whitman turtles  :Smilie: 

2444/day

----------


## sweatymoo

Sjiaiwjejdididiejejdififoforme. The food stuck between my teeth

----------


## sweatymoo

What the hell is that before my comment

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140732"/>
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Looks good though man!!! As long as it tastes good, that's all that matters!

----------


## Zodiac82

> fan tail shrimp?
> 
> imma big fan


yeeehh buddy

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks good though man!!! As long as it tastes good, that's all that matters!


I was ok....the chicken was done...this time lol....but I probably left it on the stove for maybe 30 secs too long....next time for sure

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sjiaiwjejdididiejejdififoforme. The food stuck between my teeth


type with your teeth?

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila chicken biscuit

3oz OJ

coffee

555

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^lol....spicy chickfila sandwhich
8 piece nugget

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

grilled chicken on flatbread

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

Oh yeah!

----------


## brazuka

steak cut into little pieces... cant wait for the rice cooker to finish  :Frown:

----------


## Sfla80

My Breakfest for the past few years lol.

----------


## austinite

> My Breakfest for the past few years lol.


9 out of 10 score. 

Perfect presentation but -1 for chipped plate.

----------


## Sfla80

> 9 out of 10 score.
> 
> Perfect presentation but -1 for chipped plate.


Throwing this damn plate away now! Always catch me on it!  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> Throwing this damn plate away now! Always catch me on it!


LMAO! I kid I kid! keep it.

----------


## Back In Black

Sunday Lunch
Roast lamb
Duck fat Roast potatoes
Veggies
Gravy

----------


## austinite

> Sunday Lunch
> Roast lamb
> Duck fat Roast potatoes
> Veggies
> Gravy


omg. That looks incredible! 

Nice hardwood floors, too!

----------


## erjomia

great. .

----------


## Back In Black

> omg. That looks incredible!
> 
> Nice hardwood floors, too!


Bahahaha, I must stop taking pics of my food on the floor :Wink: 

Followed it up with rhubarb and custard Eton mess. Occupational hazard, my Mrs needs to do market research in dining pubs quite frequently :Smilie:

----------


## Misery13

Homemade fried pickles
Ham, turkey, and cheese sandwich
Green tea

----------


## Misery13

> omg. That looks incredible! 
> 
> Nice hardwood floors, too!


Damn you have a good eye... I could use a spotter.

----------


## MajorPectorial

4 medium sized white fish (I would say fillets. But. More like oversized fish fingers. I am NOT. Buying these again). Ugh. Ate three. The fourth is giving me dirty looks.

I must take up sea fishing again.

----------


## MR-FQ320

I'm eating a classic shepherds pie nom nom

----------


## brazuka

6 whole eggs scrambled, slice of provolone cheese, side of ketchup, 1 cup ezekiel sprouted cereal, 1 cup OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

slice of pepperoni from costco

half of a ice cream with choc/almond bar

1.5 oz pepsi

NS added cranberry juice with vodka..a lot of vodka

888/day

----------


## Sfla80

BBQ chicken and salad. Employe meal lol  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> BBQ chicken and salad. Employe meal lol


no way u ate all that

----------


## Sfla80

> no way u ate all that


No you misunderstood my comment. 

Working today. So this is what I cooked for the employes. "Employe meal"

Ate 3 breast and a nice salad. Out of that lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 140801

-Release the Kracken!!!-

thats bread in the background

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 140802

YAAAAAHTZEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! sfla 

chicken for tomorrows meals

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140802"/>
> 
> YAAAAAHTZEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! sfla
> 
> chicken for tomorrows meals
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


That's awesome man perfect chicken right there!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> No you misunderstood my comment. 
> 
> Working today. So this is what I cooked for the employes. "Employe meal"
> 
> Ate 3 breast and a nice salad. Out of that lol.


I thought maybe so but thought u might have got the javaman hunger

nice low carb eatin there!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 140802
> 
> YAAAAAHTZEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! sfla 
> 
> chicken for tomorrows meals
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


LOVE cornflake chicken and/or fish! Nicely done!

----------


## zaggahamma

spare ribs

one more cran/vodka

2 coronas

3/4 cup tater salad

1/4 cup rice

2/3 cup red beans

2400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> That's awesome man perfect chicken right there!!!


thanks man




> LOVE cornflake chicken and/or fish! Nicely done!


yeh I haven't had since my grandma made for me as a kid some 20 years or so ago....and everytime I tell ppl about it they look at me like....

Attachment 140804

with the help of Sfla....and about 5-7 tries I finally got it lol....

im gonna tackle fish(no pun) next

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks man
> 
> yeh I haven't had since my grandma made for me as a kid some 20 years or so ago....and everytime I tell ppl about it they look at me like....
> 
> Attachment 140804
> 
> with the help of Sfla....and about 5-7 tries I finally got it lol....
> 
> im gonna tackle fish(no pun) next
> ...


i think pun WAS intended and i'm roflmao about it  :Smilie:  did u use a net?

----------


## Zodiac82

> i think pun WAS intended and i'm roflmao about it  did u use a net?


lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Just got done with:

Coconut fried jumbo shrimp with a piña coloda dipping sauce
Fried okra 
Steak cut French fries 

Should have taken a pic damn it was good.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> Just got done with:
> 
> Coconut fried jumbo shrimp with a piña coloda dipping sauce
> Fried okra
> Steak cut French fries
> 
> Should have taken a pic damn it was good.


Def need a pic of that next time!

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chicken breast and 1/2 a wing (dog)

medium bowl frosted mini wheats  :Smilie: 

3111/day

----------


## mikefree

Was kinda in a jam...so...Subway, double roast beef on 9 Grain Homey oat. No cheese or sauce. Loaded veggies.

----------


## MuscleInk

Nearly 2lbs of ribeye.  :Smilie:

----------


## mikefree

> Nearly 2lbs of ribeye.


I don't like you very much right now lol.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast and pork loin
Home made bread (blend of white and rye)
Dulce de lecce

----------


## RaginCajun

2 breakfast tacos - bacon, egg, cheese, potato, and salsa

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chicken breast and pork loin
> Home made bread (blend of white and rye)
> Dulce de lecce


had to google last one....looks good....is it similar to pudding

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Back In Black

> had to google last one....looks good....is it similar to pudding
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


It's a caramel spread I guess. Big in South America. Good on toast :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> It's a caramel spread I guess. Big in South America. Good on toast


nice



Attachment 140822

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## krugerr

250g of super spicy chicken, covered in 300g low fat cottage cheese! Yummy!!

----------


## sweatymoo

6 scrambled eggs, salsa, left over sirloin from the weekend.... Blah and not fancy but suuuuure is good

----------


## zaggahamma

2 scrambled eggs

1 and 1/2 strips of bacon

half a pancake with natty pb and maple syrup

half banana

.5 oz OJ

coffee

550/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Just demolished Prawn and Mackeral Green leaf Salad 

Strawberries and cream to finish off with.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

powerade mixed with 40gr vanilla protein. orange powerade for the record.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Lol. Trying to strike a deal with my best mate to order in n pre cook all my weekly meals. (Runs Chinese restaurant. Well. Technically two amongst other things). Ah. To have everything all set out. N done. Hi Carb days n low Carb days. No prep. Nothing.

Epic.
;-);-) if only there was a company that actually did this end masses huh? Gap in the market?

----------


## MajorPectorial

Ahh. Low fat lasagne. Beefed up (literally).

And marinating in a home made BBQ sauce nearly 3kg sliced n diced turkey breast. Will have with jasmine rice over next couple days.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished 2 of these rad brownies I made today.

----------


## Sfla80

So out of veggies and basically most ingredients in the house, too lazy to go to the store tonight after an intense leg workout. So me and the fiancé tried this and was amazing!!

Shrimp fried quinoa. Yum!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of chicken soup

homemade corned beef hash (canned corned beef, sauteed potatoes, red peppers, cilantro, onion, rican seasoning)

couple slices of plantain

3oz ns added cranberry juice

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 140840

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 140840
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


NICE lookin tilapia

eggs too

cant eat that much protein...too filling

nice din din

----------


## zaggahamma

one eggo waffle

natty pb and a drizzle of honey

2400/day

----------


## sweatymoo

Chocolate protein powder / mixed with natty peanut butter... Put in freezer for 15-20 minutes... Eat it like a cold Reece's peanut butter cup (that's been melted and frozen)

----------


## Zodiac82

> NICE lookin tilapia
> 
> eggs too
> 
> cant eat that much protein...too filling
> 
> nice din din


thanks bud....yeh I had 1/2 fish leftover

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey and cheese sandwhich

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO - English muffin, small hash brown, 2 whole eggs, 3 pieces of bacon, and a teaspoon of jam

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 140883

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chicken club

sugar free lemonaide

bananna

pre workout

650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 bites of pepperoni pizza from costco

pwo shake

1444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

PWO shake

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 coronas

lime

smart portion of above pic (bone in ribeyes from publix)

3/4 baked tater butter/sc

fresh green beans

2400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

^^ yum

spaghetti
2 pieces italian toast

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga on fire  :Wink:

----------


## shneeblee808

3 slices peperoni pizza little ceasers

----------


## zaggahamma

had a 3rd beer with dinner

2550

----------


## austinite

Getting lazy...

----------


## zaggahamma

omg love me some HH

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I use to live off HH a few years ago! Stuff is awesome and so filling!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Chicken Pasta with Marinara
Water

----------


## zaggahamma

> I use to live off HH a few years ago! Stuff is awesome and so filling!


i cant believe i still dont eat it ...it is THAT good....damn i may have to get a box or 2

in my super fatty years i used to ADD cheddar and/or montery jack and/or parmesean cheese to the cheeseburger macaroni which is already cheesy as hell

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Getting lazy...


Ahh. I'm sure its healthy enough for most ppls standards!!!

Been eating my home marinated sliced n diced turkey approx 2.5kg prepped. Fridged in a cleaned protein tub. Perfect for it!!!!

Had three lots of it with rice yesterday. Damn I gotta sleep. Like nearly 5am. Still not tired

----------


## zaggahamma

2 boiled eggs

1 tbsp mayo

chopped up

angry with myself...shelled 6 eggs and tried rinsing them altogether instead of one by one meticulously and because of it did not enjoy my final snack of the day because almost every other bite there was every so tiny shell but it doesnt matter how fvcking tiny the shell is...IT RUINS IT

2777

----------


## brazuka

1/2 cup cottage cheese

----------


## sweatymoo

Cottage cheese and goodnight!!!

----------


## kronik420

1 cup egg whites 170 cals 0 carbs 40 protein 0 fat
1/2 cup oats 150 cals 27 carbs 5 protein 2.5 fat
1 scoop chocolate whey 140 cals 2 carbs 30 protein 1.5 fat
water


total
460 cals 29 carbs 75 protein 4 fat

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 banana, 8 almonds, 40 gram vanilla protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2 boiled eggs
> 
> 1 tbsp mayo
> 
> chopped up
> 
> angry with myself...shelled 6 eggs and tried rinsing them altogether instead of one by one meticulously and because of it did not enjoy my final snack of the day because almost every other bite there was every so tiny shell but it doesnt matter how fvcking tiny the shell is...IT RUINS IT
> 
> 2777


did u kno u can blow the egg right out the shell

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 140948

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

> did u kno u can blow the egg right out the shell
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


i read that somewhere

----------


## SexySweetheart

> i read that somewhere


 I have the video instruction on one of my blogs here...



munching on some grapes

----------


## SexySweetheart

> i read that somewhere


 I have the video instruction on one of my blogs here...

http://forums.steroid.com/blogs/sexy...ortlessly.html

munching on some grapes

----------


## Back In Black

Home made low calorie brownie :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

tuna fish and spicy mustard (mid morning snack)

----------


## zaggahamma

thanks sweet

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 1/2 eggs

1 sausage

3/4 pancake with natty pb/maple syrup

1 toast

coffee

swig of milk

500/day

----------


## Joseph956

drinking the second half of my daily shake:

3/4 cup - almond milk
3/4 cup - unfiltered apple juice
3/4 cup - fruit
3/4 cup - fat-free yogurt
3/4 cup - oatmeal
2tbs - whey protein
1tbs - flax seed (split)
1 tbs - liquid multivitamin
1 tbs - coconut oil
1 tbs - noni juice

 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## zaggahamma

> drinking the second half of my daily shake:
> 
> 3/4 cup - almond milk
> 3/4 cup - unfiltered apple juice
> 3/4 cup - fruit
> 3/4 cup - fat-free yogurt
> 3/4 cup - oatmeal
> 2tbs - whey protein
> 2tbs - flax seed (split)
> ...


ftr, bananna too?

----------


## Joseph956

> ftr, bananna too?


you can use any fruit, today I used peaches but I couldn't find a dancing peach  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

steelhead trout

trying something new (marinated it in ginger peach jelly...bout a tbsp)

got that in fridge along with 

2 coronas chilling

rican rice and beans for side dish

----------


## austinite

Pasta.

----------


## kelkel

Just got done 8 eggs (4 & 4) with a bagel.

----------


## Heath48

Post workout meal...... lol 

1 rotisserie chicken
3 servings of whole grain pasta
2 servings of broccoli 
and a nice cold glass of ice water

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^wow

3 small braised short ribs 

and another corona with the steelhead trout dinner

now hot chocolate

2400/day

----------


## Sfla80

Once again, Breakfest, to the right is the fiancée

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 140979

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

> Once again, Breakfest, to the right is the fiancée


Are you for hire?

----------


## Sfla80

> Are you for hire?


Make a deal for you...u help with my supplements and ill cook  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

3 egg salad sands on Ezekiel whole wheat bread, hot sauce, couple pickles and green tea

----------


## jimmyinkedup

DELICIOUS post w/o shake:

Fresh Pineapple
Fresh Bluberries
1/2 Banana
3 scoops vanilla pro powder.
4 ice cubes
ice cold water

Fruit is all pre cleaned and frozen in individual servings in freezer. Gives that milkshake consistncy.

Throw in bleder and blend and enjoy mmm Tastes like a damn tropical drink sans alcohol.

----------


## austinite

> Make a deal for you...u help with my supplements and ill cook


deal!

----------


## austinite

First bowl of cereal in years. Probably 3 years. Honey bunches of oats with almonds. Used almond milk.

----------


## Sfla80

> First bowl of cereal in years. Probably 3 years. Honey bunches of oats with almonds. Used almond milk.


Couldn't do that! That whole box would be gone in one sitting lol. Been a few years for me too.

----------


## austinite

> Couldn't do that! That whole box would be gone in one sitting lol. Been a few years for me too.


Yeah, I think this box will be empty in a few hours. Sooooooooo good. I miss it.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Broccoli
Home made bread (rye and white blend) with marmelade
Home made, low calorie, chocolate brownie.

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 egg salad sands on Ezekiel whole wheat bread, hot sauce, couple pickles and green tea


egg salad is making a comeback

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 lunch portion cajun shrimp pasta

2 coffees

666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3/4 lunch portion cajun shrimp pasta
> 
> 2 coffees
> 
> 666/day


lol ^^^^ again zagga

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

> lol ^^^^ again zagga
> 
> -Beast Mode-


i like it when i get signatures changed.....beast mode huh

alrighty then

----------


## zaggahamma

missed the gym today sadly fortunately a rareity

second and final meal about 2 hours ago

3/4 slice pizza

1/2 of 1/4 all beef dog with kraut

ice cream bar with choc/almonds

now vodka cranberry

1950/day

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther vodka cran

2100

----------


## crazy mike

My first time posting on this thread. It's 12:40 am at my house and I just broiled two Pork Loin center cut boneless pork chop. All beautiful white meat, only approx. 6 oz. due to $$$ I have to save the other piece for breakfast.
With that I am having a vanilla protein shake with three whole eggs and 30 g's of whey protein. ....crazy mike


My wife is in bed zzzzzzzzzzzzz . She'll get up in the afternoon just to see me when I'm off to the gym  :Frown:   :Frown: 

But I like the chop I ate also yogurt I share with Buddy. He loves to share yogurt with me. He knows the word yogurt, heee, heee ....crazy mike

----------


## zaggahamma

> My first time posting on this thread. It's 12:40 am at my house and I just broiled two Pork Loin center cut boneless pork chop. All beautiful white meat, only approx. 6 oz. due to $$$ I have to save the other piece for breakfast.
> With that I am having a vanilla protein shake with three whole eggs and 30 g's of whey protein. ....crazy mike
> 
> 
> My wife is in bed zzzzzzzzzzzzz . She'll get up in the afternoon just to see me when I'm off to the gym  
> 
> But I like the chop I ate also yogurt I share with Buddy. He loves to share yogurt with me. He knows the word yogurt, heee, heee ....crazy mike


lol...buddy the cat...good stuff...if my memory serves my wife and my first cat shared yogurt with my wife....my cat now loves all dairy and all meat of course....did a test on the dog today...had a whole chicfila fried breast and about 4oz of steelhead trout i made a few days ago (both cold leftover in fridge)...dropped em both on tile floor and the dog sniffed the chicken first (identifies with it more....has it often) sniffed the fish second and ate the fish first then the chicken

lol

cant sleep tonight

hopin not to eat

----------


## RaginCajun

last night's meal: parmesan almond encrusted pork chop with couscous n sweet peas

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> DELICIOUS post w/o shake:
> 
> Fresh Pineapple
> Fresh Bluberries
> 1/2 Banana
> 3 scoops vanilla pro powder.
> 4 ice cubes
> ice cold water
> 
> ...


Eating this again and loving it.

----------


## RaginCajun

toasted wheat English muffin, 3 strips of bacon, and 3 whole eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141148

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=cancer82;6596787]Attachment 141148

-Beast Mode-[/QUOTE

hope u lose the stems first

----------


## Zodiac82

lol damn u....yeh nibble and spit then eat  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

rice bed under that

-Beast Mode-

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=zaggahamma;6596790]


> Attachment 141148
> 
> -Beast Mode-[/QUOTE
> 
> hope u lose the stems first


it just adds fiber!

haha

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^all the nutrients are in there lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

lol...does that stem from the truth



ate most of this

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

just had smoked turkey breast, pulled pork, tomato and cucumber salad, and some mashed sweet potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

fixin to blend up my pwo shake

----------


## zaggahamma

double vodka and ns added cran

1444/day

----------


## Sfla80

Steak and chicken kabobs. 

Stir fried quinoa

----------


## zaggahamma

> Steak and chicken kabobs. 
> 
> Stir fried quinoa


super nice!

btw, i got the same cookie sheet  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> super nice!
> 
> btw, i got the same cookie sheet


Lol this things abut to go too. It's been through hell lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Steak and chicken kabobs.
> 
> Stir fried quinoa
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141162"/>


impressive....ur skewers look way better than the wooden one I used lol




> super nice!
> 
> btw, i got the same cookie sheet


lmao mine has been through the ringer too

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> impressive....ur skewers look way better than the wooden one I used lol
> 
> lmao mine has been through the ringer too
> 
> -Beast Mode-


I don't know where u are. But we just picked up the skewers at the local supermarket. (Publix)

I'm sure Walmart or somewhere has the same. Or send the wifey to bed bath and beyond lol  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

i like the wooden skewers...lighter...i'm lazy  :Smilie: 

last call vod/cran

1919/day

had a slice of pizza in between

----------


## zaggahamma

rice and beans

small rejeno (taters & cheese)

1/3 cup bread pudding

2525/day

----------


## kelkel

Low fat hamburger chopped up and mixed with rice and seasoning. Very good actually.

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl o cereal  :Frown: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## sweatymoo

Waffle house's three egg cheese omlet and loaded hash browns

----------


## MuscleInk

Steamed beef and broccoli. Plain, plain, plain. Not very tasty but when you're cutting, food sucks!  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chickfila sandwhich
4 piece chicken strip

-Beast Mode-

----------


## austinite

Steamed chicken and broccoli with brown rice

----------


## Sfla80

Leftovers  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

Oven Chicken breast. Marinated in homemade sauce. n homemade oven chips

----------


## Back In Black

Homemade beef bolognese pizza

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Homemade beef bolognese pizza


What the hell is that ? 

Like a ragu on a pizza base ? Any cheese ?

----------


## Sfla80

> What the hell is that ?
> 
> Like a ragu on a pizza base ? Any cheese ?


Type of meat sauce. Picture marinara with meat in it. Typically ground heef

----------


## Back In Black

> Type of meat sauce. Picture marinara with meat in it. Typically ground heef


Pretty much this. You know, spaghetti bolognese without the spaghetti. Cheese on top, of course :Smilie:

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Pretty much this. You know, spaghetti bolognese without the spaghetti. Cheese on top, of course


Yep thought so. I'm sure they call that sauce Ragu. Is the base home made / whole meal. ?

----------


## zaggahamma

> spicy chickfila sandwhich
> 4 piece chicken strip
> 
> -Beast Mode-


lol

chickfila club

small chic noodle soup

diet lemonaide

coffee

cran and vodka

corona

small bowl of mini wheats

not in order

1350/day

grabbin 2nd beer

1500

----------


## Java Man

Bowl of Oatmeal
2 eggs
Half of a turkey sandwich with lettuce and mayo
24oz juice and iced tea mix
8oz milk with 1 whey scoop

Don't know the calories but I am fulllll!

----------


## Chx beach 79

Just made these for tomorrow and eating one from yesterday. Same everyday accept switches from baked fish to baked chicken breast with fat trimmed off. Everything weighed out, every calorie accounted for. Only have to cook once a day!

----------


## zaggahamma

had one more corona

and one and a half of those Italian sweet sausage

2222/day

still hungry

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^me too let's go get some ice cream.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

and pizza

----------


## MajorPectorial

Chicken. Tato

----------


## Java Man

------------------

----------


## Java Man

Half of a broccoli crown dipped in ranch
3 eggs
1/2 cup oats
Tablespoon of pnut butter
Whey scoop in milk

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


nice plate

is that homemade bread..interesting shape

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled BBQ chicken and couscous wit sweet peas

----------


## zaggahamma

wow slow eating/posting day

weird day for me too

coffee

small hotdog for brunch

3 coronas 2 cran/vodkas

1 and 1/2 Italian sausage links with onion/peppers on hotdog bun

1777/day

----------


## Java Man

1/4 lb pasta with olives, olive oil, parmesan
Cottage cheese
1 egg
Water
Whey shake in milk

----------


## Zodiac82

popeyes

-Beast Mode-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Mildly soft spiced chicken. Not over powering so goes with anything. But smells n tastes good. Chicken stays moist too

Own recipes for a mass marinade haha


Ingredients

2.5 kilograms chicken breast
Sliced little fingernail thin crisp shape. This us easier then to use as shish. Grilling. Stuffing Anything. Simply frying. Home made chicken balls with cheesy centre. Whatever u like

Blending sauce with blender for marinade 
red onion x 2
spinach one bag (missed this. Buying tomoroow
Spicy chicken seasoning tblsp x 2
Curry (tikka)powder tblsp x1
Basil (or dried mixed herbs) tabs x 2 two hand -----------------fulls fresh
Turmeric tblsp x 1
Paprika tblsp x 2
Garlic one bulb (yes all of it)
Wholegrain mustard
500ml best ketchup u can put ur hands on.
And couple lashes of (good) rich extra virgin olive oil

Salt & pepper to taste if u wish. I didn't.

I simply lay this in bits on the grill. Ready in 20-25 minutes at 180°c


Uncooked pic

----------


## zaggahamma

junk

glad its almost monday

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon eggs and toast

lil ginger peach jelly -tsp

lil natty pb -tsp

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141267

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Gaspaco

> nice plate
> 
> is that homemade bread..interesting shape


From store!! Tastes very good, but is SOOOO FVCKING EXPENSIVE!!!

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef & rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Beef & rice


looks yummy

red grapes here 

600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

not enough for pre workout

tsp natty pb

650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## Sfla80

Yum!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141281

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yum!


that just made me go to the kitchen

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 141281
> 
> -Beast Mode-


I too had breakfast food

nice omelet cancer is that your skills or the fiancé

3 eggs
2 sausage
2 toast
4oz oj

1950/day

got a 4 strip on the way home with bbq and buffalo sauce

hopefully i'll end 2444-2555/day

----------


## gbsteroid01

who know Godbull company? its company sell the steroid powder

----------


## Zodiac82

> I too had breakfast food
> 
> nice omelet cancer is that your skills or the fiancé
> 
> 3 eggs
> 2 sausage
> 2 toast
> 4oz oj
> 
> ...


lol ill say me....but we both kno the truth  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade chocolate protein muffin broken up I to a bowl with some cold almond milk. Green protein smoothie: spinach, pineapple, raspberry, banana, vanilla protein powder, egg whites, and almond milk.

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## RaginCajun

> who know Godbull company? its company sell the steroid powder


you are not going to last long around here.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled BBQ chicken and couscous with sweet peas

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141327

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141320"/>


nicely done

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken and half a biscuit

3 oz oj

coffee

caramel mcfrappe

750/day

----------


## Zodiac82

PWO shake

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^bastard  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141340

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> ^^^^bastard 
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Lol it was good

I need me some corn on the cob

----------


## Zodiac82

lol it looked good....I couldn't eat that much asparagus though....maybe 3-4 sticks

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> lol it looked good....I couldn't eat that much asparagus though....maybe 3-4 sticks
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Green beans, and I hate them both too

----------


## Zodiac82

man I need glasses lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

1lb publix chicken tenders
1 giant baked potato with salt and pepper only
i thought about some broccoli but decided against it  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

> 1lb publix chicken tenders
> 1 giant baked potato with salt and pepper only
> i thought about some broccoli but decided against it


Publix has some good ass chicken tenders too. Even better made into a sub!

----------


## zaggahamma

awesome rican bbq ribs rice and black beans and potato salad 

omg so good

couple grape juice and vodkas

ice cream bar at Costco

2666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

last night's dinner: new York strip cut thin (fajita style), peppers/onions, homemade hummus (needs work! and need to find a recipe), and couscous with sweet peas.

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^moist

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141373

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

Broiled chicken and beets...

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## kelkel

Nothing. But that'll end soon.

----------


## zaggahamma

quite the contrary here

----------


## bazzaman

steak skewers, with spinach!!

----------


## Chx beach 79

Pre prepared meal: 7 oz. chicken. 1/4 cup wild rice, 1/4 cup beans. 2 small boiled potato's, 1/2 cup steamed broccoli, and canned fake gravy (only 25 cals. Per serving but grose!)

----------


## kelkel

Looks quite good CB.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141407

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

Just ate 1lb. Of wild caught salmon and a cup of organic beets with apple cider vinegar. I eat tons of beets to keep the liver healthy.

----------


## Sfla80

One giant cheat meal:

----------


## Chx beach 79

> One giant cheat meal:
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141419"/>


Looks worth it!

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks worth it!


Lol it was, as u can tell started eating before I could take a pic  :Wink:

----------


## Chx beach 79

> Lol it was, as u can tell started eating before I could take a pic


Haha! Nice, better late then never.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just ate 1lb. Of wild caught salmon and a cup of organic beets with apple cider vinegar. I eat tons of beets to keep the liver healthy.


u really cant beat their nutritional value  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> u really cant beat their nutritional value


a couple coronas before that comment zagga lol  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141421

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> a couple coronas before that comment zagga lol 
> 
> -Beast Mode-


yes, yes in deed, couple coke and spiced rums as well....not a good few days calorically speaking either hence the lack of posting...thinking hovered in the 5k range yesterday and today maybe 4  :Frown: 

not funny though?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 141421
> 
> -Beast Mode-


low carb huh...looks yummy too..wut exactly u got there ....filets?

----------


## Chx beach 79

I have been hammering these lite Greek yogurts... 90 calories and 16 grams of protein, that can't be right...

----------


## Zodiac82

> yes, yes in deed, couple coke and spiced rums as well....not a good few days calorically speaking either hence the lack of posting...thinking hovered in the 5k range yesterday and today maybe 4 
> 
> not funny though?


yeh it was comical lol but just knew there was a little partaking in the devils water lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

sirloin steak on top of some type of somethin....cant remember lol...with various sauces ontop....was very good

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

Just ate my mid morning meal... 6 egg whites, 2 regular eggs, 4oz. Grilled chicken, peppers and onions(grilled not sautéed) and 1/4 avacodo... Eggs are cooked with no oil or butter.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

3/4 left over hamburger patty

3/4 cup watermelon

3/4 bananna

crystal light

450/day

----------


## redhawk01

Yesterday's feast

----------


## Sfla80

> Just ate my mid morning meal... 6 egg whites, 2 regular eggs, 4oz. Grilled chicken, peppers and onions(grilled not sautéed) and 1/4 avacodo... Eggs are cooked with no oil or butter.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141429"/>


That looks great! Curious how many cals u eat a day?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

guess a lot of IF today?

----------


## Chx beach 79

> That looks great! Curious how many cals u eat a day?


2,750-3,000 a day

----------


## bdos

It all starts with V

----------


## Sfla80

Starting to be a house favorite. Shrimp fried quinoa.

----------


## Chx beach 79

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141443"/>
> 
> Starting to be a house favorite. Shrimp fried quinoa.


Damn that made my mouth water!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small bbq beef ribs yum

3/4 cup tater salad

1/2 ear corn

1700/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

Just ate 1 lb. wild caught salmon (browned) and 1/2 sweet potato plain...





And I just made meals for tomorrow...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just ate 1 lb. wild caught salmon (browned) and 1/2 sweet potato plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> 
> And I just made meals for tomorrow...


awesome job....meatloaf, chicken, taters, green beans, gravy???

----------


## Chx beach 79

Not quite lol.. Grilled chicken, wild rice, potato's, asparagus, and canned fake gravy(only because its only 20 calories) oh yeah and a few beans...

----------


## Dpyle

Just finished a lengua huerache and a margarita, now it's time for a couple more.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just ate 1 lb. wild caught salmon (browned) and 1/2 sweet potato plain...
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141446"/>
> 
> And I just made meals for tomorrow...
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141447"/>


nice on both

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141448

-Beast Mode-

----------


## austinite

Couscous with ground turkey, peas and carrots.

----------


## Chx beach 79

^^^^ looks good!

----------


## Java Man

PB and Apple Butter sandwich
Green beans
Choc milk with pb mixed in
2 eggs

----------


## Chx beach 79

> PB and Apple Butter sandwich
> Green beans
> Choc milk with pb mixed in
> 2 eggs


Damn! Must be nice. :Wink:  the chocolate milk that is... How do you get the peanut butter dissolved in the milk?

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 cup white rice

rican red and black beans(2/3 cup combined)(peppers, cilantro, sofrito, onion.......etc., etc., yum)

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

waitin patiently for the pb disolving answer

----------


## Java Man

> Damn! Must be nice. the chocolate milk that is... How do you get the peanut butter dissolved in the milk?




Scudders all natural. The one with the oil that settles on top. After you open it, mix the oil back in. it gets runny enough that you can put the lid back on and shake it - like oil based paint (no I don't eat paint chips!). After that, this stuff mixes easily with milk - even refrigerated. Tastes like a peanut butter cup when mixed in chocolate milk.

----------


## Java Man

Bush's chili beans mixed with black beans
1 whole egg, 2 whites
Pwo milk n pb (out of whey)

----------


## kronik420

3 boiled eggs

----------


## Gaspaco

Post workout

----------


## Java Man

Cheese and onion quesadilla topped with black beans
Water

----------


## Chx beach 79

Pre Made Meal:

----------


## Zodiac82

tuna...eggs...oatmeal

Attachment 141465

was a good idea until I saw it..then I was like....ummm maybe I should've rethought this...

BUT..is was good as fffffffff(censored)

-Beast Mode-

----------


## knuckles69

Protein shake with 3 raw eggs, teaspoon of taurine and a scoop of phyto greens in 1% milk

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Ground turkey, brown rice and kidney beans with a splash of chiplote tabasco.

----------


## Chx beach 79

Big A** bowl of: 3 regular eggs, 3 egg whites, 3 oz. grilled chicken, peppers and onions (cooked with no oil or butter) and 2 tablespoons of ketchup (no fructose syrup ketchup)

----------


## Java Man

Oatmeal, mueslix, mixed dried fruits and nuts ('mueslix mush')
3 eggs
2 slices of toast
Choc milk n peanut butter
OJ

----------


## austinite

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...-brownies.html

----------


## Chx beach 79

> http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...-brownies.html


Those look so good!!! I am going to have to try making some...

----------


## thehor

Eating some awesome fish with some broccoli!

----------


## Java Man

> http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...-brownies.html


I'm going to add peanut butter mmmmmmmm

----------


## Chx beach 79

3/4lb. Cod broiled with lemon and NO butter

----------


## Chx beach 79

> I'm going to add peanut butter mmmmmmmm


Haha! Do you put peanut butter on everything?

----------


## austinite

Good idea with peanut butter!!

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Spoon full of dry protein powder straight.... mmmmm DESERT....

----------


## Zodiac82

Buffalo chicken
some beers(watchin fights)

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Java Man

Steak
Rice
Green beans
Tea

No peanut butter!

----------


## Java Man

> Haha! Do you put peanut butter on everything?


Lately, yeah lol. Mostly just when something has chocolate in it though.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141493

chicken queso bdubs

-Beast Mode-

----------


## kronik420

1 chicken breast

1 boiled egg

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141499

yum

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^oh Zagga....those are myyy eggs lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^oh Zagga....those are myyy eggs lol
> 
> -Beast Mode-


damn wut did dem eggs ever do to u????

lol

here....

2 eggs 

4 small crisp oscar mayer bacon

1 small toast

1/2 pancake with natty pb n syrup

3 oz OJ

coffee

667/day

new phone not allowing my pics to go to email so thats why the lack of pics

----------


## Chx beach 79

> damn wut did dem eggs ever do to u????
> 
> Lol
> 
> here....
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> 4 small crisp oscar mayer bacon
> ...


peanut butter!!!!! Lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn wut did dem eggs ever do to u????
> 
> lol
> 
> here....
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> 4 small crisp oscar mayer bacon
> ...


lol I knew that was comin

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> peanut butter!!!!! Lol


i'm like java i'll put dat shit on anything lol

haven't tried the milk trick but I WILL.....I WILL

----------


## sweatymoo

I have my 2 year old thinking peanut butter is a necessity!!! I just chowed down on an egg bacon tomato sammich

----------


## Chx beach 79

> i'm like java i'll put dat shit on anything lol
> 
> haven't tried the milk trick but I WILL.....I WILL


I am going to start getting crazy with the peanut butter too... I'll post pics if I come up with anything good!

----------


## zaggahamma

I only like natty pb unless its hidden in a pwo shake where I cant notice but the normal jif, skippy, etc with that lil bit of extra sugar and a lot of crap is soooooooooooooo gross on bread anything else

----------


## Zodiac82

2 roastbeef subs w/ au jus

-Beast Mode-

----------


## sweatymoo

Mixin peanut butter and chocolate protein powder... Freeze for 15 minutes... Did someone say heaven? Yes it is!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

-Beast Mode-

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein Shake:
Mango, orange, pineapple and TBS almond butter with 40 gr vanilla pro powder.
Delicious!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Ground turkey, brown rice and kidney beans with a splash of chiplote tabasco.


This again and im eating it so often i swear i dont even taste it anymore....

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141518

-Beast Mode-

----------


## RaginCajun

tuna, spices, dill pickles, spicy n sweet creole mustard, and 4 whole boiled eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

3 strips small oscar mayer bacon

1/2 top of hamburge bun toasted

1/2 pancake with tbsp natty pb and tbsp syrup

crystal light

555/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

> coffee
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> 3 strips small oscar mayer bacon
> 
> 1/2 top of hamburge bun toasted
> 
> 1/2 pancake with tbsp natty pb and tbsp syrup
> ...


PB !!!!!!! Just kidding.. I know it's getting old but I had too!

----------


## marcus300



----------


## zaggahamma

> PB !!!!!!! Just kidding.. I know it's getting old but I had too!


i think i'm missing something...not unusual  :Smilie:

----------


## Chx beach 79

> i think i'm missing something...not unusual


I nave been responding to the peanut butter trend on here a lot. That's what I meant to "gettin old"

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ brisket and couscous with pine nuts and sweet peas

----------


## warlockjmr

6 scrambled eggs with 60g Philly cream cheese! Starting to really cool like a poor student...

----------


## Sfla80

Costco bought quinoa salad

Cimmicurri marinated chicken breast

----------


## Chx beach 79

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141523"/>
> 
> Costco bought quinoa salad
> 
> Cimmicurri marinated chicken breast


Damn that looks good!

----------


## Back In Black

Homemade pork and beef burgers (4% fat) on wholemeal buns with a few leaves and a slither of extra mature cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

lookin like some good eatin goin on this week

pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

i see we got another costco fan....imma try that quinoa salad...how is it lebron?

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> i see we got another costco fan....imma try that quinoa salad...how is it lebron?


Lmao, love costco. Almost as much as much as publix. Salad was great actually. Wish it didnt have cucumbers but still a good addition to any protein choice. 

Me and the fiance have dinners planned all week since we went shopping at costco, stay tuned for some new ideas  :Wink: 

PS dont hate!  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao, love costco. Almost as much as much as publix. Salad was great actually. Wish it didnt have cucumbers but still a good addition to any protein choice. 
> 
> Me and the fiance have dinners planned all week since we went shopping at costco, stay tuned for some new ideas 
> 
> PS dont hate!


at least we like the same grocers lol

bout the only 2 places i buy food

love costco's manufacture rebates

fixin to eat the last of the leftover chicken and rice and red beans

1666/day

----------


## Sfla80

> at least we like the same grocers lol
> 
> bout the only 2 places i buy food
> 
> love costco's manufacture rebates
> 
> fixin to eat the last of the leftover chicken and rice and red beans
> 
> 1666/day


Do not know how I would survive without a publix honestly

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do not know how I would survive without a publix honestly


i have one publix walking distance next one 5 min drive

costco only 10 min  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

phone email working

heres the beans and rice pic

not much chicken in there  :Frown:

----------


## Sfla80

Seared salmon
"Mango" pico

And chicken for the dog.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Seared salmon
> "Mango" pico
> 
> And chicken for the dog.


one salmon looks different and cant quite tell if thats bell pepper or jalapeno on top but the mango pico topped one looks heavenly as well as its side salad the other salad looks dry

my dog would get some salmon  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> one salmon looks different and cant quite tell if thats bell pepper or jalapeno on top but the mango pico topped one looks heavenly as well as its side salad the other salad looks dry
> 
> my dog would get some salmon


Mine has extra jalapeño. And I used ginger dressing on my salad. Cant do the salad with out dressing. Although she said she loved the pico as dressing.

Dog had no complaints as well, he would have had salmon but had extra chicken so.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141535

little dressin added to the salad

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 141535
> 
> little dressin added to the salad
> 
> -Beast Mode-


u ok bro?

----------


## Gaspaco

Post workout

----------


## Zodiac82

> u ok bro?


????

im assumin thats because of the leaner food choices.???

turkey club

-Beast Mode-

----------


## sawyer86

8 egg whites 2yolks 60 grams of oats and a black coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

> ????
> 
> im assumin thats because of the leaner food choices.???
> 
> turkey club
> 
> -Beast Mode-


yeh leaner and a lot less...good job

----------


## Zodiac82

> yeh leaner and a lot less...good job


lol yeh....gotta trim it down a bit...thanks

Attachment 141544

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol yeh....gotta trim it down a bit...thanks
> 
> Attachment 141544
> 
> -Beast Mode-


look beastly in the avy big man w2g

----------


## Zodiac82

> look beastly in the avy big man w2g


thanks man!!!! although I wouldn't call myself big lol....I was trying to get a back shot but man....those things are hard

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks man!!!! although I wouldn't call myself big lol....I was trying to get a back shot but man....those things are hard
> 
> -Beast Mode-


keep reaching for the next goal thats all we can do

----------


## krugerr

120g porridge oats with 250ml hazelnut milk! With cinnamon and 10g of golden syrup...orgasmic  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol ^^^

----------


## Sfla80

Mixture of leftovers.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee earlier

not sure if it was the olive oil i'm using but wishing i didnt put in my egg pan  :Frown: 

650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Mixture of leftovers.


looks real nice

----------


## sweatymoo

Ground beef cabbage and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

tuna/dill pickles/spices/4 whole eggs/creole mustard -sweet n spicy

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

Big Egg beaters omelet, no oil, peppers, onions, and ham. only ate 1/2 piece of dry rye toast... This was a couple hours ago.

----------


## johnC80

1 cup of non fat greek yogurt with a scoop of whey protein and 3/4 cups of oats

----------


## Chx beach 79

1 lb wild caught salmon, 3/4 cup of organic beets...

----------


## Sfla80

1/2 cheat 1/2 clean meal

Shrimp and roasted brocc

And dim sum.....was starring at me in the freezer. Could not resist

----------


## Java Man

Pizza
3 eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/2 cheat 1/2 clean meal
> 
> Shrimp and roasted brocc
> 
> And dim sum.....was starring at me in the freezer. Could not resist
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141566"/>


whats the sauce??? I see u using that a lot

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141567

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

a little preperation for tomorrows meals 

Attachment 141568

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

^^^^* that is officially BEAST MODE!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^* that is officially BEAST MODE!!!!


lol thanks bud....I was just gonna post per meal but I said DAMN this looks too good....gotta post a pic lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## johnC80

8 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup mashed sweet potatoes and a green salad with bleu cheese dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

small spring green/spinach salad with avacodo lime ranch dressing

rican corned beef hash, chicken/rice, red beans, plantains

TWICE

once at 6:30 and then 10:00

2888/day

----------


## Java Man

Beef and rice
Peas
3 eggs
Choc. Mill w/pb
Water

----------


## Java Man

I'm eating right now and reading this thread is still making me hungry!

----------


## johnC80

8 oz. 2% fat lactose free milk.

----------


## Java Man

Banana
2 slices of Pizza
2 more eggs

----------


## Doom44

250g brown rice and 4 whole eggs .

----------


## Chx beach 79

Another egg beater omelet (no cheese) grits no butter, 1/2 a piece of rye toast...

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

1 5/6 suasage patty

2 toast

tsp. natty pb

2 oz OJ

600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141574

-Beast Mode-

----------


## krugerr

Remaining meals, 400g chicken and 110g dry couscous split, and 6litre of water. 

Also have oatmeal as my last snack for later. Yummy!!

----------


## Sfla80

> whats the sauce??? I see u using that a lot
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Sweet chili. Think its Japanese. Kinda high in sugar but delicious. And I dint use it that much :/ lol

----------


## Gaspaco

> Remaining meals, 400g chicken and 110g dry couscous split, and 6litre of water.
> 
> Also have oatmeal as my last snack for later. Yummy!!


6l of beer??  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> 6l of beer??


Water with vitaminC tablets dissolved in. I hate beer!  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

> Water with vitaminC tablets dissolved in. I hate beer!


What did you just say?

----------


## krugerr

> What did you just say?


Beer... It serves no benefit to my godly body, and tastes foul. Give me a real ale or a Guinness! Or better yet, a nice spiced rum!

----------


## Gaspaco

Beer is holly 

CZECH and SLOVAK tho...

I dont like the british version.

----------


## krugerr

> Beer is holly
> 
> CZECH and SLOVAK tho...
> 
> I dont like the british version.


I can't drink it, it's too gassy, it's not nice at all in my opinion. 1pint of beer makes me gag and burp!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila boob (fried)

1444/day

on second spiced rum and coke (1888 when done with it)

grill fixin to get sparked for burgers

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled BBQ brisket and chicken

----------


## kelkel

Two tilapia filets with white rice. Ice Tea.

----------


## Sfla80

About to cook the steak for tonight and prepping mango pico for tomorrow

----------


## Chx beach 79

> About to cook the steak for tonight and prepping mango pico for tomorrow
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141590"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141591"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141592"/>


DAMN!!!!!!!! That is official^^^^^^

----------


## Sfla80

Finished product

And what it was: flank steak wrapped with low fat mozz, baby spinach, and home made almond pesto. Finished with some basalmic glaze. And it was delicious!

Pico done. Took step by step pics too. Might add in recipe section soon.

----------


## Chx beach 79

^^^^^ that literally made my mouth water!

----------


## Sfla80

> ^^^^^ that literally made my mouth water!


It was good man. And ine more piece for lunch tomorrow. Very essy to make too if u or anyone else wants me to break it diwn let me know  :Smilie:

----------


## Chx beach 79

I will have to take you up on that sometime! Thanks...^^^^

----------


## < <Samson> >

Pancakes(made with just 1 banana to 2 eggs, blueberries & strawberries, nothing else) with Greek yogurt and cal free syrup. Actually tastes good.

----------


## Chx beach 79

> Pancakes(made with just 1 banana to 2 eggs, blueberries & strawberries, nothing else) with Greek yogurt and cal free syrup. Actually tastes good.


How is that calorie free syrup? Who makes it?

----------


## kelkel

> It was good man. And ine more piece for lunch tomorrow. Very essy to make too if u or anyone else wants me to break it diwn let me know


It did look damn good, but I drool more over your avi. I'm coming over next time you cook it up.


Samson those pancakes look great as well. Making my eggs look rather boring....fvker.

----------


## Zodiac82

> It was good man. And ine more piece for lunch tomorrow. Very essy to make too if u or anyone else wants me to break it diwn let me know


u kno im down

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Pancakes(made with just 1 banana to 2 eggs, blueberries & strawberries, nothing else) with Greek yogurt and cal free syrup. Actually tastes good.


shyt that LOOKS good

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken sandwhich
hamburger
tea

-Beast Mode-

----------


## < <Samson> >

> How is that calorie free syrup? Who makes it?


Very good tasting, no funky flavor at all. Just a little thin.



Yeah, I found this along a with other shit on another board. No juice talk, but good recipes for healthy crap. I make this things at least once every day. Can't beat eggs & bananas. < I would never think that would make a pancake.

----------


## kelkel

I usually just use eggs, oatmeal, protein powder and a banana. Sure don't look that good though!

----------


## < <Samson> >

I was thinking of adding a little oatmeal, but eh. I eat enough oats already as it is though.

A hell no on the powder.

----------


## kelkel

Don't even taste the powder!

----------


## zaggahamma

lookin good guys

big burger with colby jack med rare on toasted sesame seed bun

order of chips

2888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## Chx beach 79

I ate so much stinking chicken today, I feel like if I smell chicken I will dry heve!!!!

----------


## Sfla80

Blackened slamon with pico
Couscous 
And left over flank steak

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

> Blackened slamon with pico
> Couscous
> And left over flank steak
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141612"/>


Seriously this becoming to much!!!! Lol

Looks amazing as usual!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

3 slices pan pizza

6 oz coke

2777/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

> 3 slices pan pizza
> 
> 6 oz coke
> 
> 2777/day


No peanut butter? Haha

----------


## zaggahamma

> No peanut butter? Haha


that would have been a great idea on the crust....dayam

had some in the shake earlier...rare is a day i go without

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141615

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 141615
> 
> -Beast Mode-


lmao

----------


## Zodiac82

^ tad hungry lol

cereal and turkey club

-Beast Mode-

----------


## austinite

8 eggs over medium

----------


## austinite

> About to cook the steak for tonight and prepping mango pico for tomorrow


Need a roommate?

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout

coffee first

667/day

----------


## austinite

Rice ground beef and broccoli

----------


## cj111

1 cup oats with blueberries
1 cup whites
2 whole eggs

----------


## ashleyp133

Ground turkey w/ rotel tomatoes, peppers and onions and a side of broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

yup natty pb in it  :Smilie: 

1313/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

> PWO shake
> 
> yup natty pb in it 
> 
> 1313/day


Haha! PEANUT BUTTER TIME!!! lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141665

shake

PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## johnC80

20 oz grilled top sirloin and a salad with bleu cheese dressing

----------


## MajorPectorial

> 20 oz grilled top sirloin and a salad with bleu cheese dressing


Blue I hope!! ;-).

Homemade red wine beef bolognese n pasta 

N its bloody tasty as hell;-p

----------


## zaggahamma

cajun shrimp and chicken pasta(linguine)

pretzel sticks and beer cheese 

yum

yum

8oz coke

1/2 ice cream bar with choc/almonds

yum

tgifridays

costco

2500/day

----------


## johnC80

8 oz tilapia, sauteed mushrooms and zucchini, a salad with blue cheese dressing and 16 oz of lowfat lactose free milk

----------


## beerdogg

Just drank 2 cups of egg whites.

----------


## cj111

Baked sweet potato covered in 4 fried eggs, and ketchup!

delish

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141675



Attachment 141676



Attachment 141678



Attachment 141677

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Gaspaco

^^^ thats what Im talking about!!!


Beast style

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^ thats what Im talking about!!!
> 
> Beast style


lol....pre-birthday dinner(turned 31 today)  :Frown:  ...fiance took me out lastnight,man it was good.

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Gaspaco

> lol....pre-birthday dinner(turned 31 today)  ...fiance took me out lastnight,man it was good.
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Grandpa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

^^lol feels closer and closer

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Gaspaco

> ^^lol feels closer and closer
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Increase the test dose and youll be younger than ever  :Smilie: 

BTW HAPPY BDAY BRO!!!

----------


## Chx beach 79

Happy bday! 31 was when things just started getting good for me! Have a good one

----------


## zaggahamma

happy b day youngen

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chickfila breakfast

now lil snack of leftover beef chuck neck bones and rican rice and beans

2 oz OJ

1 more tramadol  :Smilie: 

999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1234/day

this is my homemade pea soup btw  :Smilie:

----------


## MajorPectorial

Not right now but ima be eating fresh Mediterranean style chopped salad with balsamic vinegar n piri piri pork pieces. 

Can't wait... arrgghhh

----------


## Zodiac82

> Increase the test dose and youll be younger than ever 
> 
> BTW HAPPY BDAY BRO!!!


lmao thanks man



> Happy bday! 31 was when things just started getting good for me! Have a good one


appreciate it




> happy b day youngen


thanks a lot dude

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

hungry but want a rum and coke 

so gonna have a keebler saltine with natty pb 

goin over to a friends for pot roast tonight

hopin to stat 3200 or less

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141687

-Beast Mode-

----------


## johnC80

3 whole eggs + 5 egg whites, cooked in 2 tbl spoons of olive oil 

16 oz lowfat lactose free milk

----------


## GrimmReaper

4 shredded roasted chicken soft tacos with corn shells and big glass of skim milk

----------


## Zodiac82

was gonna be 1-2 spoonfuls of natty pb to hold me over for an hr....but that quickly turned in to 5-6....had to put that down quick

-Beast Mode-

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Not right now but ima be eating fresh Mediterranean style chopped salad with balsamic vinegar n piri piri pork pieces.
> 
> Can't wait... arrgghhh


Omg this was so lush.

----------


## Zodiac82

meatball sub...subway

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> meatball sub...subway
> 
> -Beast Mode-


birthday WEEKEND its lookin like

----------


## zaggahamma

had said pot roast dinner

and 2 coronas

now leftover cajun chicken pasta (ate all the shrimp out of it last night)

4oz coke

3666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> birthday WEEKEND its lookin like


ha yeh....a little over that 3200 mark huh??

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

yes...hard to keep it there when i booze up

havin a lil candy bar now too

3777 oh well...its a cheat day

----------


## Zodiac82

> yes...hard to keep it there when i booze up
> 
> havin a lil candy bar now too
> 
> 3777 oh well...its a cheat day


lol might as well throw another slice of pizza in there make it 4000

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

dont have any  :Frown:  and i'm finally full

----------


## Zodiac82

> dont have any  and i'm finally full


lol....ill see an icecream post in a few hours

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol....ill see an icecream post in a few hours
> 
> -Beast Mode-


lmao

----------


## johnC80

Steak fajitas

----------


## Java Man

1/3lb burger
Beans
3 eggs
Choco milk w/pb
Handful of oats

----------


## Cuz

4oz tuna/ 1 banana and wishing I had some icecream

----------


## Java Man

Attachment 141709

1/2lb mixed beef (ground chuck and sirloin) wet burrito covered with black beans, greenn chili sauce, tomatoes and onions, and cheese.

V8 juice

2eggs

----------


## Sfla80

So last day if vaca for me and the fiance. Woke her up with this. She should be returning the favor all day  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein shake ....

----------


## Java Man

2 cups oatmeal with a banana
Milk w/pb
3 eggs
V8

Nm. Grape juicer... But I coulda had a V8!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Steak sandwich

----------


## Zodiac82

potato somethin in some kind of.... pita bread?

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

also protein shake

----------


## johnC80

breakfast this morning:

shake with 2/3 cups oats, 2.5 scoops of whey, 4 egg whites, 8 oz lowfat milk.

followed by:

steak and egg scramble with chopped bell pepper added and a home made bran muffin

----------


## Chx beach 79

Just had my cheat meal: big ass burrito with double chicken and a piece of chocolate mouse cake.... Back to my diet in the morning.

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^nice

----------


## Zodiac82

BP hotdog....no bun
3 pieces of scrapple
4 scrambled eggs w/ natty pb cooked in

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

^^^^^ scrapple is the tits! I haven't had it in years... How was it?

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^ scrapple is the tits! I haven't had it in years... How was it?


lol finally...someone else who can vouch for scrapple...

always good...unless its burnt

its essential when I eat breakfast

-Beast Mode-

----------


## pawn master

2 chicken breasts, pork chop, smoked beans, peas, milk, oj.

----------


## Chx beach 79

> lol finally...someone else who can vouch for scrapple...
> 
> always good...unless its burnt
> 
> its essential when I eat breakfast
> 
> -Beast Mode-


I used to mix into my scrambled eggs! That sh*t was amazing, oh yeah and a little hot sauce...... So freaking good!

----------


## Zodiac82

lol yep...thrown together with eggs..bacon in a fajitas/burrito...

add some corned beef hash....and u gotta meal  :Smilie: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

5/6 of a 1/4 lb beef dog 

2 bites of cheese pizza

1 oz pepsi

chocolate and almond covered ice cream bar

all at costco

now one rum and coke and the booze is gone

1900/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

> lol yep...thrown together with eggs..bacon in a fajitas/burrito...
> 
> add some corned beef hash....and u gotta meal 
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Hell yes! Corned beef hash!

----------


## Sickyston

I had 12oz of chicken breasts, and a whole baked egg plant.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Chicken n Rice with Salsa

----------


## Java Man

What's scrapple?

----------


## Java Man

Steak and beans
Choc milk n pb
2 slices of toast with butter
3 eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

lil chicken n rice w/ lil corn

now quarter chicken

lil watermelon but wasnt sweet so very little

lays bbq chips

2800/day

glad its monday manana

----------


## Zodiac82

> What's scrapple?


 http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple



Attachment 141733



Attachment 141734

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141733"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141734"/>
> 
> -Beast Mode-


KEEPIN IT REAL!!!! Lol...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141735

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz of ground venison and spinach

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

and chicken biscuit

lil honey and strawberry jam for last 2 bites of bisuit

3 oz OJ

600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake

1000/day

----------


## zaggahamma

everybody out lookin for scrapple?

pwo shake

1650/day

----------


## austinite

So a few weeks ago I had my first bowl of cereal in years. Today, I had MILK for the first time in over 5 years. 2 cups total with cereal. This is an experiment. I've been using Almond milk for everything, broke all the rules today. 

Black in Black would be so proud.

----------


## Back In Black

> So a few weeks ago I had my first bowl of cereal in years. Today, I had MILK for the first time in over 5 years. 2 cups total with cereal. This is an experiment. I've been using Almond milk for everything, broke all the rules today.
> 
> Black in Black would be so proud.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Chx beach 79

1lb. Wild caught salmon with organic spinach and walnuts tossed in olive oil, and a tiny bit of feta!!!

----------


## Chx beach 79

> So a few weeks ago I had my first bowl of cereal in years. Today, I had MILK for the first time in over 5 years. 2 cups total with cereal. This is an experiment. I've been using Almond milk for everything, broke all the rules today.
> 
> Black in Black would be so proud.


Next thing you know you'll be eating cap'n crunch!!! Lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> So a few weeks ago I had my first bowl of cereal in years. Today, I had MILK for the first time in over 5 years. 2 cups total with cereal. This is an experiment. I've been using Almond milk for everything, broke all the rules today.
> 
> Black in Black would be so proud.


ooooo milk in 5 years??? hows the stomach taking it?

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

> everybody out lookin for scrapple?
> 
> pwo shake
> 
> 1650/day


time for u to add that to ur costco basket  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

shake
PWO
forgot my dang chicken

-Beast Mode-

----------


## austinite

> 


 haha!




> Next thing you know you'll be eating cap'n crunch!!! Lol


 Never!




> ooooo milk in 5 years??? hows the stomach taking it?
> 
> -Beast Mode-


So far so good!

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^i remember a few years back I cut milk out for about a year....then went back...took me about 2 weeks to put 2 and 2 together...

interesting times lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> time for u to add that to ur costco basket 
> 
> -Beast Mode-


if they got it i aint seen it..if they do I WILL get it

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna have a couple of these and an ear of white corn on cob

2222/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141750"/>


What is that? Barbecue chicken?

----------


## zaggahamma

> What is that? Barbecue chicken?


bbq country ribs

----------


## Chx beach 79

> bbq country ribs


Easy living at your house!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Easy living at your house!!!


u think?

----------


## Chx beach 79

> u think?


All that good food and a abundance of natural peanut butter!!! Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> All that good food and a abundance of natural peanut butter!!! Lol


lmao

and milk...never go long without milk

----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz brisket, 5 oz ground venison, almond milk, and two homemade chocolate peanut butter banana muffins

----------


## ZenFitness

I gotta get on the almond milk bandwagon, great stuff but haven't dragged my ass over to it yet

Tonight is homemade grass-fed beef lean hamburgers with a shit-ton of broccoli

----------


## Chx beach 79

I like the coconut milk too.

----------


## Cuz

something low in carbs  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

> something with no ****ing carbs, jeezus


u aight?

----------


## Cuz

> u aight?


just staring at my gut makes me angry, i didn't mean to get out of line. do i need to edit?

----------


## zaggahamma

> just staring at my gut makes me angry, i didn't mean to get out of line. do i need to edit?


NO..lol...

i could sense the passion though...wanted to know the root of it


sorry bro

feel you pain though

defiinitely worse feature for me too

----------


## Cuz

> NO..lol...
> 
> i could sense the passion though...wanted to know the root of it
> 
> 
> sorry bro
> 
> feel you pain though
> 
> defiinitely worse feature for me too


lots of passion lol

----------


## zaggahamma

tbsp natty pb  :Smilie: 

cherries

2444/day

good monday

----------


## austinite

3 eggs, sour cream and cheese in a spinach wrap.

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&pasta 
No veggies = bad boy  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO shake - 2 scoops protein, 1.5 cups spinach, 1 cup egg whites, and 3 strawberries

macros - 64g protein, 16g carbs, 4g fats

----------


## Gaspaco

> PWO shake - 2 scoops protein, 1.5 cups spinach, 1 cup egg whites, and 3 strawberries
> 
> macros - 64g protein, 16g carbs, 4g fats


Cutting?

----------


## Chx beach 79

One of my per made meals.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cutting?


more of a recomp

I have more carbs to come!

PPWO meal is coming up, dirty rice! (venison, onions, bell peppers, mushrooms, and brown rice)

----------


## krugerr

> 3 eggs, sour cream and cheese in a spinach wrap.


That looks really yummy Aust!

----------


## Gaspaco

> more of a recomp
> 
> I have more carbs to come!
> 
> PPWO meal is coming up, dirty rice! (venison, onions, bell peppers, mushrooms, and brown rice)


Gotcha!

----------


## austinite

> That looks really yummy Aust!


It was! I'm still hungry though!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141783

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

ate most

coffee

OJ

2 eggs

2 sausage 

bowl grits

toast

700/day

----------


## austinite

> Attachment 141783
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Nice mix!




> ate most
> 
> coffee
> 
> OJ
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> 2 sausage 
> ...


Man that sounds good, zag! I need to start going back to basics with breakfast.

----------


## ZenFitness

Two wild caught salmon patties on two pieces of fantastic multigrain bread from Trader Joe's.

Was out of eggs this morning, so had an offbeat breakfast for me: protein shake, banana, two cups watermelon, half cup pistachios. Not many calories but we're low on food... need to hit the store  :Smilie:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

chicken n rice with salsa

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nice mix!
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sounds good, zag! I need to start going back to basics with breakfast.


thanks it was...its working real good for me

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice mix!
> .


thanks...little bit of a weird craving I had lol


slow cooked chicken
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 fried memphis bbq chicken breasts (yup publix) (and yup, yum)

rican rice and red beans.....DOUBLE YUM

crystal light

2333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

eggs 
bacon
and of course......  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Pot roast

Shoulder of lamb. Stabbed so juices n heat run

4 large piri piri marinated pork steaks fat trimmed. Put in pot on top of veg.

Quarter bottle red wine. Italian fruity. N good for meaty dishes n stocks. Chk labels!!!
Bunch of celery finely chopped
Bunch of spring onion finely chopped
Two onions finely chopped
Whole garlic finely chopped
Whole cucumber finely chopped 
Cheery tomatoes. Whole around 25-30
Leek. Finely chopped
Stock cube
Dash of sea salt
Half cup of rice (added around hour n half in)
Use the steaks to cover the rest. Mixed in after you add the rice and put back in for half hour thickening the sauce slightly.

2 hours later

Food heaven. Load of veg. Bit of lamb n bit of pork. Sprinkle the juices.

Bloody gawjus

----------


## ChiveOn

> lmao
> 
> and milk...never go long without milk


I used to swear by milk daily. But I tried a two months without it and once I drink a glass now, I get the worst gas in the world! I'm just gonna stay off of it, lost a few lbs anyway when I stopped drinking it

----------


## ChiveOn

Oh, and .75lbs of medium rare, low sodium, thin sliced, deli roast beef! Man cutting is fun!

----------


## Chx beach 79

Egg beaters omelet with ham and peppers (no cheese), grits plain (no butter or sugar), coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

> I used to swear by milk daily. But I tried a two months without it and once I drink a glass now, I get the worst gas in the world! I'm just gonna stay off of it, lost a few lbs anyway when I stopped drinking it


must be why I have the worse gas in the world STILL  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake!

Oats 
Water
Cottage
Banana frozen
Berries frozen

----------


## zaggahamma

> eggs 
> bacon
> and of course...... 
> 
> -Beast Mode-


reckon scrappie doo had scrapple  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

only coffee now

finished the day last night with 3/4 cup of fresh cherries

2 days in a round around the 2444 threshold

havin a good week  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

i had what austinite had for breakfast yesterday.

two small spinach wraps, two eggs, 2 tbsp of lite sour cream, and a spoon full of salsa!

also had a shake: 1/4 cup of pineapple, 1.5 cups of spinach, scoop of vanilla protein, 3 strawberries, and 1/2 cup egg whites.

macros: 53g pro/ 55g carb/ 22g fat about 639 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

half the bun and 1/6 of the chicken and one grape went to doggy

coffee

crystal light

444/day

----------


## krugerr

300g of cottage cheese and red hot sauce!

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

> half the bun and 1/6 of the chicken and one grape went to doggy
> 
> coffee
> 
> crystal light
> 
> 444/day


you sure love your chickfla!

----------


## Chx beach 79

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141841"/>
> 
> half the bun and 1/6 of the chicken and one grape went to doggy
> 
> coffee
> 
> crystal light
> 
> 444/day


Do you ever have there diet lemonade? It is good.

----------


## Zodiac82

> reckon scrappie doo had scrapple


yep yep  :Smilie: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do you ever have there diet lemonade? It is good.


i do....OFTEN

have to add a little ice water to it otherwise a lil too tart/strong for me...kind of makes me thirstier if i dont dilute it a little

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

lemon chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## RaginCajun

dirty rice!

5 oz venison, onions, garlic, bell peppers, mushrooms, and brown rice!

----------


## ChiveOn

4egg whites/2 with yolks. Scrambled with 2 pieces of low sodium bacon and a Monster Absolute Zero.

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of cheese pizza 

3/5 of a 1/4 all beef dog with kraut 

1/2 ice cream bar covered with choc and almonds

(the costco trio)

1oz pepsi

1999/day

----------


## krugerr

300g cottage cheese with hot sauce. Again. 


1am snack before bed!

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade fried rice
steak


Attachment 141861

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb and fresh cherries

2222/day

----------


## brazuka

yumm

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs
Oats

----------


## austinite

Rice, ground beef, broccoli, cauliflower and cheddar cheese.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Rice, ground beef, broccoli, cauliflower and cheddar cheese.


LOVEEEEEE cheddar!!!!

----------


## austinite

> LOVEEEEEE cheddar!!!!


Meeeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooo!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## krugerr

Post workout 

3 eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast and coffee!

----------


## austinite

4 grams L-Citrulline
3 grams L-Arginine
3 grams L-Carnitine
2 grams L-Lysine
2 grams Vitamin C
5 mg Cialis
600 mg NAC

_Fruit Punch flavoring.
_

----------


## kronik420

pizza and strawberries

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna
Apple
Soft boiled egg
Bran flakes with skim milk

Too hot for tea!

----------


## Back In Black

> LOVEEEEEE cheddar!!!!


Hmmm, is it cheddar if its not from cheddar?

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 bbq chicken breast
3 egg omelet w/ turkey meat
homemade fried rice
small glass of oj
strawberries  :Smilie: 

Attachment 141877

edit: 2 small glasses of oj....I crushed the first one

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

> 1/2 bbq chicken breast
> 3 egg omelet w/ turkey meat
> homemade fried rice
> small glass of oj
> strawberries 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141877"/>
> 
> edit: 2 small glasses of oj....I crushed the first one
> ...


^^^^^ that looks so good!

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^^^ that looks so good!


x2^^

does look like a nice plate

when u say turkey.....deli slices or like roasted breast/chopped?

crushed means downed/chugged???

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^ that looks so good!


thanks...it was. I even sent the pic to my fiance sayin I was proud of myself lol



> x2^^
> 
> does look like a nice plate
> 
> when u say turkey.....deli slices or like roasted breast/chopped?
> 
> crushed means downed/chugged???


thanks...deli slices all the way..even though high in sodium, its convient and doesnt through of your diet

lol crushed= chugged

did your phone auto correct chugged...to chuffed<== wtf lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks...it was. I even sent the pic to my fiance sayin I was proud of myself lol
> 
> 
> thanks...deli slices all the way..even though high in sodium, its convient and doesnt through of your diet
> 
> lol crushed= chugged
> 
> did your phone auto correct chugged...to chuffed<== wtf lol
> 
> -Beast Mode-


lol

chumped

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol
> 
> chumped


lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Chx beach 79

> thanks...it was. I even sent the pic to my fiance sayin I was proud of myself lol
> 
> thanks...deli slices all the way..even though high in sodium, its convient and doesnt through of your diet
> 
> lol crushed= chugged
> 
> did your phone auto correct chugged...to chuffed<== wtf lol
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Yeah I eat about a 1lb of sliced turkey a day. Just roll it up and eat it.. Straight protein

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yeah I eat about a 1lb of sliced turkey a day. Just roll it up and eat it.. Straight protein


lol when I ate Bologna...thats how I used to eat it...with a slice of cheese in the middle

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

prolly be a good late night go to snack for me

----------


## zaggahamma

sammy (1/4 going to dog)

red grapes (couple going to dog)

coffee

not picutred 1/3 cup chic noodle soup, 2 oz OJ

500/day

----------


## warlockjmr

Frozen berry protein smoothy! Only choice in this weather!

----------


## Chx beach 79

Lunchtime omelet: 2 regular eggs, 3 egg whites, ham, peppers, no cheese. Tons of ketchup!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lunchtime omelet: 2 regular eggs, 3 egg whites, ham, peppers, no cheese. Tons of ketchup!


like mine a lil more yellow guess since i ditch the ketchup i can have the yolk  :Wink:  looks great though

whom i kidding...never have abs like dat...lol

closer than i've ever been now though

pwo shake YUM!

1150/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## brazuka

> 1/2 bbq chicken breast
> 3 egg omelet w/ turkey meat
> homemade fried rice
> small glass of oj
> strawberries 
> 
> Attachment 141877
> 
> edit: 2 small glasses of oj....I crushed the first one
> ...


Wow are you serious dude??????? That looks so freaking good!! I wish I could make food like that!! Just the other day I started adding shredded cheese to my 6 egg omelets and I thought I was a genius... LOL

----------


## zaggahamma

Pastalone (spanish shephards pie..meat,taters,moss,ricotta)YUM

Rice AMD black beans YUM

lil chickfila cole slaw

4/5 Chickfila sammy

2 servings lays BBQ chips

3/4 cup fresh cherries

2777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

cream o wheat

coffee earlier

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> That looks so freaking good!! I wish I could make food like that!!


 thanks...sure u can..im FAR from a cook

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141904"/>
> Pastalone (spanish shephards pie..meat,taters,moss,ricotta)YUM
> 
> Rice AMD black beans YUM
> 
> lil chickfila cole slaw
> 
> 4/5 Chickfila sammy
> 
> ...


damn thats a pretty hefty meal...looks good

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141910

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> damn thats a pretty hefty meal...looks good
> 
> -Beast Mode-


it was divine

was hungry again and hour and a half later 

hence the sammy and chips

still well under maintencance cals

the first 3 days 2200-2400 caught up to me...think i needed a few extra...i'm listening to my body  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> it was divine
> 
> was hungry again and hour and a half later
> 
> hence the sammy and chips
> 
> still well under maintencance cals
> 
> the first 3 days 2200-2400 caught up to me...think i needed a few extra...i'm listening to my body


oooooooh I assumed that was all one meal lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141916"/>


nice




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141918"/>


hey is the tupperware I see  :Wink: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

2 eggs
oatmeal
banana
raisin bran
deli meat cooked in stove
oj


Attachment 141920

damn...should've made 4 eggs..it was good

-Beast Mode-

----------


## warlockjmr

Homemade frozen berry and mango protein yoghurt.

----------


## zaggahamma

> nice
> 
> hey is the tupperware I see 
> 
> -Beast Mode-


lol...wondering if u would see that

yup

i'm letting myself go 

 :Frown: 

lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 eggs
> oatmeal
> banana
> raisin bran
> deli meat cooked in stove
> oj
> 
> 
> Attachment 141920
> ...


eggs r started to look perfect...even better than mine

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

triple YUMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!

1100/day

----------


## Back In Black

Home made beef and pork burgers on wholemeal buns with sautéed red onions and extra mature cheddar.

Coke Zero

Homemade low fat brownie

----------


## warlockjmr

> Home made beef and pork burgers on wholemeal buns with sautéed red onions and extra mature cheddar.
> 
> Coke Zero
> 
> Homemade low fat brownie


This is food porn

----------


## Back In Black

> This is food porn


And only 13g of fat :Smilie:

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

pizza

----------


## Zodiac82

> eggs r started to look perfect...even better than mine


 appreciate it...I was pissed because I bust the yolk on the flip lol




> Home made beef and pork burgers on wholemeal buns with sautéed red onions and extra mature cheddar.
> 
> Coke Zero
> 
> Homemade low fat brownie


yum...im glad im not the only one that indulges in a coke zero lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

PWO shake

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

Rum and diet

Same dinner as last night

Rican Sheppards pie black beans

But yukka instead of coleslaw

Costco ice cream bar

2777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141933

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141933"/>
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Is that a lobster tail?? Nice man!!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

PWO. Kashi cereal and protein shake.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is that a lobster tail?? Nice man!!


lol....u kno I just looked at the pic before I saw your post..and said to myself it kinda looks like shrimp...but nah its tatter tots.

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> lol....u kno I just looked at the pic before I saw your post..and said to myself it kinda looks like shrimp...but nah its tatter tots.
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Im talking about the white thing?? what is that? Lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Im talking about the white thing?? what is that? Lol


lmao...oh thats mashed potatoes

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

> lmao...oh thats mashed potatoes
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Lmao ok. Ill take a pic of a lob tail tomorrow maybe u will see then what I saw lol

----------


## sawyer86

8 egg whites 2 yolk omlette
Oats
Raisons
Black coffee

----------


## bdos

6 beers

----------


## zaggahamma

cancer...your food is going unrecognizable again! 

lmao

whats that meat that u also attacked with the ketchup? beef jerky?

signed,
jerkey
 :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> cancer...your food is going unrecognizable again!
> 
> lmao
> 
> whats that meat that u also attacked with the ketchup? beef jerky?
> 
> signed,
> jerkey


I took it in my room so in didnt capture the essence of the plate...lol

its steak strips... and its a liiitle ketchup and a loooot of hotsauce..lol

-Beast Mode-

----------


## MajorPectorial

Hoooyaaaaa!!!!

----------


## cj111

4 eggs a bowl of oatmeal and an avocado.

----------


## Back In Black

Homemade pizza.

Less than 25g fat in all of the above :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

w/o the w/o 

did mow the grass and vacuums  :Smilie: 

and no booze...yet  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

1275/day

----------


## Cuz

grilled chicken again

----------


## zaggahamma

fixing to grill a NY strip

and scampi some nice tiger prawns

both from costco

probably baked taters 

not sure if the in laws are making some rican sides or not

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken chickfila

-Beast Mode-

----------


## ZenFitness

Rotisserie chicken, broccoli, and sweet potato. Plus several hoppy high alcohol content beers  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Homemade pizza.
> 
> Less than 25g fat in all of the above


recipe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> recipe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Second this! That is pizza looks great

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141951"/>
> 
> Homemade pizza.
> 
> Less than 25g fat in all of the above


woah how did I miss THAT ...third for recipe

-Beast Mode-

----------


## DuggyPhresh

USDA Prime rib eye and asparagus...

----------


## zaggahamma

pics of dinner earlier

3200/day

----------


## Chx beach 79

^^^^^^ boom!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half scrambled eggs

2 toast

2 bacon strips

stem of grapes

2 oz oj

coffee

tsp natty pb  :Smilie: 

667/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 141973

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141960"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141961"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141962"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141963"/>
> 
> pics of dinner earlier
> 
> 3200/day


nice

-Beast Mode-

----------


## austinite

2 rice cakes with peanut butter.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 141973
> 
> -Beast Mode-


those DONT look like ball parks

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chickfila chicken biscuit...lil honey...lil strawberry jam...very little

fresh strawberries

bananna

peach

now pwo shake

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> those DONT look like ball parks


ha-HAAA....they actually are...except turkey dogs...fat free

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

> ha-HAAA....they actually are...except turkey dogs...fat free
> 
> -Beast Mode-


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## zaggahamma

bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dirty rice with italian and smoked sausage, taco beef, tiger shrimp

sauteed onions and bell pepper

2000/day

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142023"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142024"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142025"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142026"/>
> 
> bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dirty rice with italian and smoked sausage, taco beef, tiger shrimp
> 
> sauteed onions and bell pepper
> 
> 2000/day


Thats good stuff right there! Nice man!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thats good stuff right there! Nice man!


it was good bro

----------


## zaggahamma

so in order to make the pics big do i have to post them to a host site or something? any advice?

----------


## austinite

Yay.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yay.


is that kryptonite on the plate?

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


lol...honestly with the condiments on it..u really cant tell the difference




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142023"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142024"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142025"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142026"/>
> 
> bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dirty rice with italian and smoked sausage, taco beef, tiger shrimp
> 
> sauteed onions and bell pepper
> 
> 2000/day


niice




> so in order to make the pics big do i have to post them to a host site or something? any advice?


lmao...u kno how many times I was gonna ask about ur pic size




> Yay.


yum yum




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142030"/>


good deal


spaghetti  :Frown: 

-Beast Mode-

----------


## austinite

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...re-omelet.html

----------


## austinite

Amino acid and cialis blast with 3 grams vitamin c

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

6 whoppers then headed over to tacobell for crunch wrap supreme I am seriously packin on the pounds with this dirty bulk

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey and cheese club
banana

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

hazelnut lattee

chickfila breast and a 1/4

1/2 a small fry

3 oz hot chocolate

600/day

----------


## cj111

Breakfast

Pork tenderloin, peanuts/almonds and a brocolli crown

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake and bananna

1300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
spaghetti.  :Smilie: 
shake
PWO

-Beast Mode-

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slices of homemade thin crust pizza

glass of sweet red moscato wine

2,000/day

----------


## Zodiac82

cantaloupe

-Beast Mode-

----------


## Sfla80

Few oysters  :Smilie:

----------


## Necromanncer

Filet
Broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of left over dirty rice

Half cup granola

2666/day

----------


## Java Man

6 eggs scrambled with 4oz prime ribeye, ground sirloin, onions, cheese
1/2 cup oats, 1tbsp pb, 2 scoops whey in 16oz milk
2 slices of 7 grain bread
Water
Tea

Cycling again, got to step it up!

----------


## Java Man

> so in order to make the pics big do i have to post them to a host site or something? any advice?


After you upload or attach a pic, double click it in the editor. You'll get am options screen. Thumb, medium, large, original

----------


## Gezzz

FULL ENGLISH BREAKFAST!!! yum yum

----------


## zaggahamma

> FULL ENGLISH BREAKFAST!!! yum yum


tea and crumpets?

----------


## zaggahamma

> After you upload or attach a pic, double click it in the editor. You'll get am options screen. Thumb, medium, large, original


thanks java

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

cant figure out the pic sizing

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

are u holding ur phone vertically or horizontally when u take a pic

----------


## zaggahamma

> are u holding ur phone vertically or horizontally when u take a pic


usually horizontally

----------


## zaggahamma

i send them to email then download to computer then post

----------


## Zodiac82

oh I thought u were sending from ur phone

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142091

----------


## zaggahamma

> oh I thought u were sending from ur phone


I guess i can try that....i tried actually within the site on my phone but when i click the insert image icon, etc. it fails to load

----------


## Zodiac82

I hardly ever go to the site...hence nothin ever being done to my profile page...the app is just waay to convenient

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142091"/>


edit: could NOT finish the oatmeal....wheeew

----------


## zaggahamma

thats what i was thinking i need to do...download the app to my phone? but i dont see it as an option

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs..wish i made one more

2 bacon

1 and half toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb  :Smilie: 

4 oz OJ

latte

bananna

750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1400/day

----------


## cj111

PWO Shake
1 cup whites, 2 whole eggs, an orange, a banana, blue berries, 100g sweet potato, 1tbsp p.butter

----------


## Zodiac82

> thats what i was thinking i need to do...download the app to my phone? but i dont see it as an option


android or iphone

----------


## Zodiac82

shake
PWO

----------


## zaggahamma

> android or iphone


Android

----------


## zaggahamma

In addition to my android pic woes my laptop fell a few days ago so pic posting has been slow anyway...been adding them in later in some cases..gotta get the screen fixed...hoping $100 less

Ny strip (5 oz)
Cup tater salad 
Rican rice and red beans
1 slice sweet plantain
YUM
Choibani non fat Greek strawberry yogurt
Ehhh
2800/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142106

----------


## Zodiac82

its in the app store...type in steroid ...not steroid.com

----------


## zaggahamma

shouldnt i be able to size pics from any source though

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

> shouldnt i be able to size pics from any source though


I would assume

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142110

----------


## kelkel

Pasta with low-fat hamburger and a bagel. Almost daily.

----------


## austinite

> Pasta with low-fat hamburger and a bagel. Almost daily.


Are the the hamburger helper himself !?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

almost daily

----------


## austinite

Ummm. Yeah.. don't try to mix Vitamin C and D powders into your coffee. Doesn't freaking work. Clump City over here..........

----------


## slfmade

Nothing and it sucks. Dropping almost a 1000 calories while transitioning from bulk to cut is NO BUENO!!!! (lol...you heard it here first....slfmade is bi-lingual) 

I'm going to bed so I don't think about food. Maybe I'll buy me some of those ZERO calorie miracle noodles. Anybody tried them?

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Ummm. Yeah.. don't try to mix Vitamin C and D powders into your coffee. Doesn't freaking work. Clump City over here..........


Lol. N l-citrulline n msm powder in ur gym water bottle ain't much cop.

But I do it anyways!!! (L-citrullines on too of my 3g dose half hour before)

I'm on my chicken breast fillet. Sweet potato. Spring onion. Low fat mature cheese. Yuummmmyyyy

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta&eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

sloppy joe on toasted sesame seed bun YUM

2/3 cup tater salad

1800/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Another protein shake 2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

omelette with bacon, cheese, onions, bell peppers, and mushrooms

----------


## zaggahamma

left one bacon and one toast

600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and fried rice

----------


## Gaspaco

Burgers

----------


## Sfla80

Been awhile on this thread...todays lunch

----------


## zaggahamma

> Been awhile on this thread...todays lunch


Looks REAL good...what is it

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks REAL good...what is it


Seared salmon with some sticky rice and cherry peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

> Seared salmon with some sticky rice and cherry peppers


Damn awesome

Was thinking chicken or fish and couldnt tell the sides but sure looks 

Hella good

What's in sticky rice like coconut milk or something? 

Man sounds amazing

----------


## Sfla80

> Damn awesome
> 
> Was thinking chicken or fish and couldnt tell the sides but sure looks
> 
> Hella good
> 
> What's in sticky rice like coconut milk or something?
> 
> Man sounds amazing


Sticky rice is what we serve with our tuna.

Its sushi rice steam with vinegar and chopped ginger itsbgood stuff!

Thanks man!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142172

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 142172


eggs are looking much better

nice plate

----------


## zaggahamma

costco night

4/5 slice of cheese pizza

1/2 quarter lb beef dog with kraut

1/2 ice cream bar with choc/almonds

2 oz pepsi

forgot to post my pwo shake earlier

2100 /day

bought at cosco 

ground beef
corned beef brisket
country style ribs
chicken thighs

cookin this week

thinking shepphard's pie one night

----------


## Zodiac82

> eggs are looking much better
> 
> nice plate


thanks...im becoming like chef Ramsey with them eggs lol

----------


## zaggahamma

I don't follow that chef but I'm sure he can cook eggs since he's a chef...lol

Either way they look good..steak too...man I got some nice cuts of meat today

Just finished a chickfila Sammy and half a can of coke classic 

2600/day

Great week

----------


## Java Man

Mac n creese with ground beef
Pre shake
Tea

----------


## FONZY007

Shredded chicken tacos with lettuce tomato and a little bit of avacado..and for the side a cup of brown rice seasoned like Mexican rice... Wife said it takes almost an hour and half to make the rice alone.

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats&eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

> I don't follow that chef but I'm sure he can cook eggs since he's a chef...lol
> 
> Either way they look good..steak too...man I got some nice cuts of meat today
> 
> Just finished a chickfila Sammy and half a can of coke classic
> 
> 2600/day
> 
> Great week


yeh I saw....looks like your meals are gonna be good next week...

whats your maintenance cals?

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta&beef

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeh I saw....looks like your meals are gonna be good next week...
> 
> whats your maintenance cals?


3200 was maintenance for the last year...it could be a lil less now since i lost 20-25lbs

my goal is to eat in moderation ...mostly what i want when i want with some logic and try to keep carbs low when i can but mostly portion controlled science is what i've been following

its been working and my end goal is 13-15% bf and i'm guessing that i'll be between 220-225 hoping for 222 and thinking by Christmas  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

just nescafe coffee atm  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 bacon

1 toast

1 pancake w maple syrup

600/day

----------


## Back In Black

Beef and pork low fat burgers
Wholemeal bagels
Beet root
Low fat mayo

----------


## Gaspaco

Cheeseburgers  :Smilie: 

^^^ almost the same BIB!!!

----------


## FONZY007

Shredded chicken on a green salad with a cherry coke zero

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3200 was maintenance for the last year...it could be a lil less now since i lost 20-25lbs
> 
> my goal is to eat in moderation ...mostly what i want when i want with some logic and try to keep carbs low when i can but mostly portion controlled science is what i've been following
> 
> its been working and my end goal is 13-15% bf and i'm guessing that i'll be between 220-225 hoping for 222 and thinking by Christmas


good job

----------


## Zodiac82

ham/turkey/cheese sub
Buffalo chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

> good job


tysm

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of yummy ripe watermelon

700

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup cherries

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

been a while for this

2nd corona in hand

2 to go

shephard's pie in the making

chocolate cake with nutella for frosting

----------


## zaggahamma

started a glass of wine as well but barely sipped it

2500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon 

2600

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^yum yum yum

two post above...NOT the watermelon zagga....thats stereotypical lol
;-)

----------


## Zodiac82

cereal earlier....

oatmeal now w/ banana

----------


## zaggahamma

happy that ive been eating the watermelon stereo type or not  :Smilie: 

mcdonalds for brunch  :Frown:  (you wont see too many of those posts from me)

fruit in movie theater (watermelon, peach, grapes)

1/2 costco quarter pounder beef dawg w/ kraut

ice cream bar with choc/almonds

1666 

before this glass of wine

1818

gonna have 2

1950

prolly gonna have leftover shep pie for final nom nom'n

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142211
tore that up... southwest picante sauce on the side

Attachment 142212
didnt eat much but a little



Attachment 142213
couple meals for tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

Omelette looked super

Never saw one with an additional fried egg on top...dessert!

----------


## zaggahamma

I had a small piece of shep pie and 

a couple pieces of publix fried chicken

Crystal light to drink 

2800 ish/day

Idk maybe 2888 

Either way not bad for a Sunday

Good end for a good week

----------


## Zodiac82

> Omelette looked super
> 
> Never saw one with an additional fried egg on top...dessert!


somethin that came to mind....was delish...

turkey club

----------


## Jax2Swol

I just put down 1 whole egg and 4 whites and a cup and a half of oats with a half cup of chopped strawberries thrown I'm for flavor! That omelet looks fire lol. I'd rather be eating protien pancakes smothered in natty Peanut Butter.  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142231

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
shake
PWO

----------


## Sfla80

Some grub.

----------


## zaggahamma

wow quiet eating day yesterday

here was dinner 

i ate half that

then 

pwo shake at 10pm for dessert

workout was at 7:15 pm unusually

2300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and rice
water

----------


## MACKATTACK

Cottage cheese and cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 of this ^^

crystal light

coffee

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO YUMMER SHAKE

1200 /day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
shake
PWO

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled BBQ chicken and spinach

----------


## MajorPectorial

Fish n chiiiiiips haha. Yummzy

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee before second workout 



Then 

Leftover shepherds pie
Red beans
Plantains 
Crystal lite

2100/day

----------


## ali.jones

Steamed chicken with vegetables

<Sad Jones>

----------


## kronik420

Subway

Honey oat foot long
2x chicken 
cheddar
lettuce
tomato
carrot
cucumber
s&p
toasted

12.95

----------


## -KJ-

Ive just had a 12oz fillet steak, medium rare and some fries (Im allowed on vacation)  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken drumsticks

----------


## freddie84

Jus finished breakfast :Big Grin:  eggs tilapia, rice and beans, with some hot sauce and a glass of milk  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## jimmyinkedup

banana, pineapple, strawberries and blueberries blended with vanilla pro powder-40 gr

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and rice
turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

still shepphards pie left

coffee

crystal light

----------


## SexySweetheart

taking a much needed break from studying for finals week. Glass of organic red wine and sliced cucumber with salt & paper :-) mmmm mm good

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo yummer shake

1100/day

----------


## krugerr

200g Cajun spiced chicken.

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Gaspaco

Sushi

----------


## pjliftsalot

Ground turkey and brown rice and hot sauce.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
shake
PWO

----------


## wrcat

12oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, and an apple.

----------


## zaggahamma

7oz ny strip
Rice
Black beans
Tater salad
Plantains

Grape juice/vodka

2300/day

----------


## austinite

My trial pre workout blend. I call it the 'Pump of Death'. So much crap packed in here, I probably won't be able to drive home. Gym in 30 minutes, back and biceps day! Bring it on!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142296

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142297

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy (3/4)

grapes 

coffee

water

450/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta&tuna&egg

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

YUM

1177/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken and yellow rice

Lil black beans

Lil Plantains

Lil tater salad

Crystal light

1650/day

----------


## Brazensol

Six ounces of salmon and some veggies... on track for a 2,646 calorie day.

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 chickfila Sammy

Bowl o watermelon YUM

2,000/day

Nuther good week

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs

2 and a half bacon

1 and a half toast

small stem o grapes

4 oz OJ

coffee

650/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Gaspaco

Pork&salad

----------


## austinite

> Attachment 142286


L-Citrulline right there! Nice!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142352



Attachment 142353

----------


## ChiveOn

6egg whites, 2 yolks. 
Monster Energy Protein Shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo.shake 650
1300/day

Big juicy delicious bacon cheeseburger off grill
.5 oz BBQ chips
Screwdriver
3 oz coke
1144
2444/day

Lil Rican stewed chicken 
222
2666/day

1/2 cup watermelon
61
2727/day

----------


## MajorPectorial

Its 6am... n I'm gunna go eat.... some.... scrambled eggs and whole wheat multi grain cereal.
Cuz I likes it!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chiken biskit
strawberries
coffee
water
444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142385

----------


## Brazensol

Nice bowl of cottage cheese with blueberries, raspberries and peaches... Today is a non lift day and wouldn't you know it - I feel like eating lots of food today! Go figure.

----------


## zaggahamma

I always am hungrier when I don't lift/exercise/lay around

----------


## austinite

As is... No bread.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

> As is... No bread.


One of my favorites. The strawberry preserves or raspberry jam never sticks around for very long with me in the house. Wife gets pissed when looking to make a PB & J and finds it all gone. lol 

Question Austinite if you don't mind: Are u connected to Dana Lynn Baily, a fan, husband? Just curious. I noticed the ever changing pics of her and was curious.

----------


## Brazensol

Crab Cakes! Doh! 1,565/day... so far. Maybe save some room for a rum and coke. Maybe not.

----------


## Zodiac82

sweet frog ice cream

----------


## austinite

Rice, ground chicken, peas and broccoli in cheddar sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Jack Daniels flat iron steak
Mashed taters
5oz coke

Pillsbury chocolate chip cookies
Blue bell century sundae ice cream

3666/day

----------


## ppwc1985

I been looking for some good rice, picked up this bag today and just tried it. It's gtg, really nice but a little expensive at 12.00 for this bag. But worth it, American rice sucks.

----------


## zaggahamma

Never been a big connoisseur of rice it all seems the same to me just depending on how u season or cook it with

----------


## ppwc1985

> Never been a big connoisseur of rice it all seems the same to me just depending on how u season or cook it with


That would be wrong, I never knew the difference till I married a Filipino. I always used success or one of them, idk what the difference is but when I eat rice in Asia it taste better than anything I ever ate in the states. So I started looking for rice not grown or packaged in the states. This kind is one of the best I've tasted.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh I eat a cross cultural diet too and my Puerto Rican in-laws use medium grain white rice and I've always used long grain....either white or the seasoned Vigo "yellow" rice which I believe is a white rice as well ...I just give more credit to the ingredients/seasoning/stock/cook than the actual grain but I guess it has to matter

----------


## ppwc1985

> Yeh I eat a cross cultural diet too and my Puerto Rican in-laws use medium grain white rice and I've always used long grain....either white or the seasoned Vigo "yellow" rice which I believe is a white rice as well ...I just give more credit to the ingredients/seasoning/stock/cook than the actual grain but I guess it has to matter


To be honest idk what makes the difference but there is one because it just taste so much different. :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

scrambled egg ham and swiss burrito YUM

watermelon

2 coffees

699/day

----------


## zaggahamma

boiled corned beef
Corn bread
Cabbage
Red beans and rice

6 oz malt liquor beverage 
4 oz coke

1777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142415

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

finished the cheat weekend off with

blue bell

kit kat

crunch de la nestle

2777

just coffee now

back on track

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&basmati

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142431

----------


## Brazensol

Ran out of sweet potatos (don't know how the hell that happened). Used a regular Russet instead and even with a little butter, cheese and bacon bits it's just not the same...

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
two hard boiled eggs
shake
PWO

----------


## Sfla80

Yum!

----------


## Brazensol

Turkey sausage with Thai peanut sauce, bell peppers, red onions and 2 servings of brown rice! Not bad at all!

----------


## ali.jones

200 g chicken 

Fresh Vegetables

1/3 cup rice

<Sad Jones>

----------


## ali.jones

Cheat meal

<Sad Jones>

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade meatball sub

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300

----------


## Zodiac82

flank steak
salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimp broccoli onion red pepper olive oil over yellow rice and chicken 

Second workout

Pwo shake

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

^^nice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142491

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy

coffee

crystal light

bite to dog

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sup eaters?

Thread been fasting

Pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
shake

----------


## Sfla80

Anniversary dinner I just cooked for the fiance. Little cheat meal. Not too overboard lol. Dessert soon though.

----------


## Sfla80

Dessert

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash
Black beans n rice
Plantains 
Egg

Flan

Cheese raviolis

2800/day

----------


## starscream

1cup steel cut oats with about 3 packets of stevia, cinnamon and 1 scoop of protein powder (vanilla) yummm!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142578

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee x 2

7 oz OJ

half of this



555/day

----------


## Brazensol

Just polished off 1 whole egg, 150g egg whites wtih tomatos, onions, mushrooms, sausage, bell peppers, salsa and hot sauce. Also 100g steel cut oats with 15g dried apple, 6g brown sugar, lots of cinnamon and a slice of double fiber multi-grain bread and another turkey sausage link... Washed down with some good old coffee! ~850 calories. I like lifting days!

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just polished off 1 whole egg, 150g egg whites wtih tomatos, onions, mushrooms, sausage, bell peppers, salsa and hot sauce. Also 100g steel cut oats with 15g dried apple, 6g brown sugar, lots of cinnamon and a slice of double fiber multi-grain bread and another turkey sausage link... Washed down with some good old coffee! ~850 calories. I like lifting days!


i like good fresh coffee better  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

Last meal before my vacation ends:

16OZ fillet steak
Gratinated potatoes
Roasted vegetables 

:/)

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Salad

----------


## bigstack88

Chicken and broccoli baby

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## Zodiac82

[attach]142636

----------


## Zodiac82

^^dont kno whats that about lol

----------


## Gaspaco

> ^^dont kno whats that about lol


Are you cloning your food canc??

----------


## austinite

Peanut butter jelly time.

----------


## Dpyle

Just downed 5 hot Krispy Kreme donuts.

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila sammy

crystal light

coffee earlier

450/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

> Are you cloning your food canc??


haha apparently....I wish it was that easy though

----------


## zaggahamma

5/6 all beef dog at costco

ice cream bar w/choc/almonds

1,999

1 choc chip cookie

2100

few slices rotisserie chicken breast

2300

----------


## FONZY007

Tri tip, veggies 

Coke zero

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142675

----------


## irlkev

Love this thread so ill join in.
280g grilled chicken breast
250g green beans.
Ltr of water

Aiming for 2800 cals today, 1440 so far 3 meals in.

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef

----------


## Brazensol

Getting ready to have one of my current favorites; 150g of low fat cottage cheese with blueberries and peaches. I swear it makes me feel like I'm cheating! Here I go...!

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats&eggs

----------


## Gaspaco

Pwo meal!

100g rice
3 chicken thighs
4 chicken drumsticks

----------


## Str8Bootz

Omelette, 1 whole egg 5 egg white's, 2 tblespoons almond milk, ham, red onion, green/red bell peppers, topped with mozzarella cheeese & tblspoon of sourcream! Fold/flip n serve! 

Roughly 470 cals

----------


## irlkev

280G chicken
200g green beans.

----------


## RipOwens

Chick pea salad, chicken breast, and 1 whole wheat tortilla

----------


## austinite

Spinach salad with boiled eggs, avocado, canned chicken, honey mustard sauce, sunflower seeds and chopped apples.

----------


## irlkev

110 g oats, 40g whey protein.

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## irlkev

Pwo meal:
60g oats, 6 egg whites, 2 yolks.

----------


## marcus300

8 whole eggs,

----------


## Brazensol

One cup of coffee before a *short* fasted cardio bike ride (today is leg day afterall...) Does coffee break my fast?

----------


## -KJ-

> One cup of coffee before a short fasted cardio bike ride (today is leg day afterall...) Does coffee break my fast?


I don't think coffee does break it but have now sugar / milk etc

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, grits, and 4 slices of Canadian bacon!

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
potatoes
spaghetti sauce

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


fancy!

chicken wrapped around what?

olive oil and what?

r those crustinis i just wanted to say crustinis

----------


## zaggahamma

scrambled egg ham and cheese tortilla/paninni

2 coffees

666/day

----------


## starscream

Grilled chicken breast and broccoli!

----------


## starscream

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142731"/>


That looks delicious!

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast

----------


## Gaspaco

> fancy!
> 
> chicken wrapped around what?
> 
> olive oil and what?
> 
> r those crustinis i just wanted to say crustinis


It is ham and cheese sticked in chicken breast!! Very juicy.

100g of ciabatta

Olive oil with balsamic vinegar.

----------


## Gaspaco

> That looks delicious!


You cant even imagine  :Smilie:

----------


## starscream

> You cant even imagine


Do you have a recipe? I mean it looks pretty simple but I'm sure I could mess it up haha.

----------


## bigstack88

Post workout

----------


## Gaspaco

> Do you have a recipe? I mean it looks pretty simple but I'm sure I could mess it up haha.


Take breast cut it in half but just on one side, stick ham, cheese or whatever you like inside and string it up.

Spray you pan with olive oil, add some salt and pepper on them, grill them on each side on high temp(2min each side) and than throw them into oven for 15-20min on 150°

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Lil sad I forgot peanut butter and doesn't taste as good

But saved 100 cals

1200/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&salad

----------


## austinite

Peanut butter and cottage cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

weak as$ chef i am today

overcooked my burger (ate 3/4)

1/2 cup baked beans

1/2 serving lays bbq chips

1999 day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142768

----------


## austinite

Spinach salad with boiled eggs. Chicken thigh meat, avocado, apples, toasted nuts and honey mustard dressing.

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## starscream

> Eggs&oats


I made my oats mixed with eggs like we talked a little about yesterday. 

It's really not bad! 
Added a couple pinches of shredded cheese to help the flavor a bit

3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, about 2 cups of oats (cooked), 2oz lean turkey sausage. And a little cheese..

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142806

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila sammy

coffee

diet lemonaide

400/day

----------


## Gaspaco

> I made my oats mixed with eggs like we talked a little about yesterday.
> 
> It's really not bad!
> Added a couple pinches of shredded cheese to help the flavor a bit
> 
> 3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, about 2 cups of oats (cooked), 2oz lean turkey sausage. And a little cheese..
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142803"/>


Have to try it!

----------


## Gaspaco

Bread&chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

tbsp natty pb

500/day

----------


## Sfla80

Finished a costco run. Freezer is set. Fridge is stocked

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&bread

----------


## austinite

Brown rice with steamed chicken and broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken parm sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

ny strip (6oz)

baked beans

corn on cob

1717/day

----------


## Zodiac82

tacos

----------


## austinite

Cottage cheese with diced apples and sugar free syrup.

----------


## Sfla80

> Cottage cheese with diced apples and sugar free syrup.


Aust can we get a pic of this sugar free syrup?

----------


## zaggahamma

Another protein shake 

After 33 min cardio

Half serving chocolate w/hazelnuts

2500/day

----------


## austinite

> Aust can we get a pic of this sugar free syrup?


i dont feel like getting up. lol but here...

Sugar Free | Mrs. Butterworth'sÂ®

----------


## MajorPectorial

Ahem... ummm... icecrea..ahem...... lolZ

----------


## irlkev

180 g of boiled chicken, and off to bed now.

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142856

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon

eggs

toast

natty pb

coffee

crystal light

600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142860

----------


## starscream

1 grilled chicken breast 

About 2 cups steemed broccoli

----------


## Back In Black

Omelette Arnold Bennett

14oz ribeye, rare, with mashed potato

Some of my other halfs chocolate ganache cake

Large glass Malbec

Espresso

----------


## Brett N

5 oz lean burger on Healthy Life Original 100% Whole Wheat Bread (wonder if it's really better?)
1.5 cups steamed broccoli
2 cups fresh cut green beans
Spray butter and lots of pepper on everything

Bought some almonds for tonight (can't find unsalted at local grocer)

----------


## zaggahamma

protein shake

3 spare ribs

rice n red beans

couple slices plantains

water

crystal light

2,000/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, cheddar cheese grits, chopped onions n bell peppers, and Canadian bacon.

All mixed up in a bowl with some Cajun spices and Tiger sauce!

----------


## likelifting

no salt pistachios.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila Sammy 

3/4 large nestle crunch

2666/day

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Chicken and brown rice with peas.

----------


## austinite

Desert. Cottage cheese. Apples. Apricot preserves. Peanut butter and sugar free syrup.

----------


## likelifting

^ That looks awesome.

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 3/4 eggs

1 sausage patty

1 and 1/2 toast

1/3 tbsp pb

2 oz OJ

coffee

500/day

----------


## bass

3/4 of an egg! LOL!

right now I am eating two microwave heated frozen burrito  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142943

----------


## Trevtrev

8oz grilled chicken breast and a bag of green peas

----------


## Brazensol

> Desert. Cottage cheese. Apples. Apricot preserves. Peanut butter and sugar free syrup.


What's the calories in that? Sure does look good!

----------


## Brazensol

Eggs (1), 150g southwestern egg beaters with peppers, onion, cherry tomato's, salsa, turkey sausage and hot sauce. And a 60g bowl of steel cut oats with dried apple and one piece of double fiber bread with 3g cinnamon/sugar butter. I love breaking my fast after fasted cardio!

Comes in at 592 calories which is about 125 calories under my normal lift day breakfast. I am going to make 12% bf before the 9th of Sept! 

Almost forgot - one large cup of coffee!

----------


## Brett N

Breakfast Omelette

7 oz liquid egg whites
1 large egg
3 oz lean ham (diced)
1 cup brown rice

443 calories

----------


## austinite

Edemame

----------


## bass

> Edemame


is that your hand in the pic? nice nail polish  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> is that your hand in the pic? nice nail polish


lol. You wish! That's my sushi buddy. She's pretty hot.

----------


## teezer33

Beef kidney sauteed in Tabasco, Mrs. Dash, and grey poupon, and one cup of brown rice with teaspoon of coconut oil. Amazing!!!!!

----------


## SEOINAGE

fml i am eating chicken and broccoli with olive oil, no salt or any seasoning, it sucks, cutting water weight for weigh ins tomorrow.

----------


## Brazensol

> fml i am eating chicken and broccoli with olive oil, no salt or any seasoning, it sucks, cutting water weight for weigh ins tomorrow.


Contest prep?

----------


## Brazensol

One ounce of almonds, 1.25 oz of cheese and 4 oz of red wine... Sorry Seoinage!

----------


## Beyazit

Fat Free Yogurt

----------


## ali.jones

Half of this has already been eaten  :Smilie: 

<Sad Jones>

----------


## starscream

Gotta love summer time cooking!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Gotta love summer time cooking!


light snack?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142970

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## Brett N

Egg white omelette with lean ham and brown rice + tons of jalapenos. Hot stuff. 

Wish my rice cooker did better, seems to always overcook it on auto setting - mushy

----------


## JohnnieWalker

Tomato, zukinni, roast (with some of the juices which has some nice fats in it.).

----------


## RaginCajun

english muffin, two whole eggs, two pieces of bacon, hash brown, and some watermelon

----------


## sawyer86

Egg white omlette 
Oats 
Black coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 142979

----------


## starscream

> light snack?


Hahahaha you betcha!
No I was cooking for a few other people 

Ended up chopping the chicken up and putting it in a penne marinara pasta. 

Steaks weren't mine

----------


## starscream

2 boiled eggs minus 1 yolk with a little Sriracha :-)

----------


## austinite

Eggs, spinach, mushrooms, chicken, sour cream, salsa and cheese.

----------


## Brett N

What started out as Grilled Chicken turned into almost chicken jerky. Taste like crap but hate to waste the protein. Very chewy with a burnt aftertaste.

I know, gotta clean the grill too.

----------


## zaggahamma

breakfast:

yummy scrambled egg, swiss, deli ham burrito/tortilla panini

.5 oz apple juice

water

now: glass of wine with grill started

1/2 pound burgers seasoned and awaiting the flame

blue bell in freezer awaitin later  :Smilie: 

stoked i reached 229 lbs this morning ....down around 30lbs in a year

----------


## gearbox

> breakfast:
> 
> yummy scrambled egg, swiss, deli ham burrito/tortilla panini
> 
> .5 oz apple juice
> 
> water
> 
> now: glass of wine with grill started
> ...


congrats bro that Is awesome! How much more to go?

----------


## zaggahamma

> congrats bro that Is awesome! How much more to go?


thanks bro....222 was the goal and was thought to be made by holidays so i can either enjoy a lil more or reach it sooner lol

----------


## Sfla80

A nice appetizer before dinner.

----------


## Sfla80

Ok u o probably seen this before. But tried making it this time without the flour added to the mix. Came out of perfect. Might be a staple meal in my carb cycling adventure.

----------


## ali.jones

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142979"/>


Recipe please  :Smilie: 

<Sad Jones>

----------


## ali.jones

> A nice appetizer before dinner.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143019"/>


Fat? 
Protein? 
Carbs? 
Total cal per serving ? 

 :Smilie:  please

<Sad Jones>

----------


## Gaspaco

Pwo shake

----------


## Sfla80

> Fat?
> Protein?
> Carbs?
> Total cal per serving ?
> 
>  please
> 
> <Sad Jones>


Lol ali...sorry dint have the break down for this. For one, I really did not want to know  :Smilie: . But it was delicious.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

> Recipe please 
> 
> <Sad Jones>


oh thats nothin special...just good ol chicken breast..mashed potatoes...broccoli...with hot sauce and Ans sprinkle of parmesan cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

trying to post a pic of my food..but it says exceeds your quota by 36.6kb...I tried to post another random pic and it said the same thing...

any idea anyone?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Turkey sandwich with homegrown tomatoes!! Can't beat'em and my garden is FULL of maters!!

----------


## Robalo

Turkey breast steak with brocolli

----------


## ironbeck

Getting ready to make My famous chicken and sausage alfredo, with extra garlic!!

----------


## austinite

> 


whats under that egg?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143061

----------


## zaggahamma

> trying to post a pic of my food..but it says exceeds your quota by 36.6kb...I tried to post another random pic and it said the same thing...
> 
> any idea anyone?


your not eating enough

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 143061


*scrapple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## austinite

:Dancing Banana: 

Peanut butter cookie time...

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/54...r-cookies.html

----------


## ppwc1985

Chicken adobo

----------


## Zodiac82

> scrapple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol...been a awhile

----------


## Zodiac82

> Peanut butter cookie time...
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/54...r-cookies.html
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143067"/>


ummm YUM!!




> Chicken adobo


lol im cooking my chicken meals for tomorrow...seasoned with adobo

----------


## Sfla80

> whats under that egg?


Cup of oats. 3 strawberries. And a slice of low fat cheddar. 

Basically my staple breakfest for a long time.

----------


## Cuz

12 oz tuna and 1 1/2 cup brown rice before that 5 egg whites 1 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## austinite

> Cup of oats. 3 strawberries. And a slice of low fat cheddar. 
> 
> Basically my staple breakfest for a long time.


Looks gooood!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143081

----------


## ppwc1985

> ummm YUM!!
> 
> lol im cooking my chicken meals for tomorrow...seasoned with adobo


Yes yesterday was first time I cook my chicken in Filipino way, their adobo chicken. My wife Filipino , do I figured I would try it. It came out amazing, only ate a little cause it is my daily meals during the week. Very nice.

----------


## ali.jones

Tri week cheat meal, half gone already  :Smilie:  I know right

<Sad Jones>

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yes yesterday was first time I cook my chicken in Filipino way, their adobo chicken. My wife Filipino , do I figured I would try it. It came out amazing, only ate a little cause it is my daily meals during the week. Very nice.


yeh its really good....just gotta watch the sodium in it

----------


## Zodiac82

1 ham and cheese
1 egg salad sandwhich
homemade

----------


## zaggahamma

my wifes abuela uses adobo a lot in her cooking

----------


## RaginCajun

half of a homemade bacon burger (i chopped the bacon into small pieces and added it to some ground sirloin and green onions), 3 whole eggs, and some cheddar cheese grits!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143096

----------


## Gaspaco

Soup

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Contest prep?


Powerlifting meet. And made weight by two lbs. Cut water weight from 230 ish to 218. I was 228 less than 24 hours from weigh in, but covered up with some blankets and cranked the heater.

----------


## Zodiac82

cubed chicken

----------


## Sfla80

Pwo shake

2scoops whey iso
Bag of "fresh" frozen strawberry, blue and raseberrys. (Costco bought and portion myself)
Medium banana
1 tbsp natty pb
Water

----------


## Sfla80

Dinner.

Both have a "fried qunioa" with brocc and eggs.

Left is chili glazed seabass

Right is teriyaki chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dinner.
> 
> Both have a "fried qunioa" with brocc and eggs.
> 
> Left is chili glazed seabass
> 
> Right is teriyaki chicken breast


nice bro

----------


## zaggahamma

house of beer to celebrate the 229 lb weigh in

chickfila sammy just before....

prolly some chicken and stuffing now

roughly 3333 cals on the day as friday thru sunday was so 4 day weekend to celebrate the success ....why not...doing good

----------


## Brazensol

Good 'ole chicken (6 oz marinated 24 hours in caribbean jerk) and 180g of brussel sprouts. I have such simple tastes! But that is probably for the better.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Good 'ole chicken (6 oz marinated 24 hours in caribbean jerk) and 180g of brussel sprouts. I have such simple tastes! But that is probably for the better.


carribbean jerk is simple? ok? good ....brussel sprouts plain? even better and impressive

----------


## Sfla80

> Good 'ole chicken (6 oz marinated 24 hours in caribbean jerk) and 180g of brussel sprouts. I have such simple tastes! But that is probably for the better.


Love Brussels! 

I broil and crisp mine up. Delicious

----------


## Brazensol

I'll have to try 'em that way. I also want to get some fresh ones and grille them.

----------


## skaz915

Omg nasty reheated fish and brown rice. I made the fish wayyy too spicy so I didn't eat it all. I put it in the fridge, its just horrible too spicy and rubbery (from micro) but I refuse to throw out good food lol

----------


## starscream

Turkey sausage and eggs with some oats

----------


## Sfla80

> Omg nasty reheated fish and brown rice. I made the fish wayyy too spicy so I didn't eat it all. I put it in the fridge, its just horrible too spicy and rubbery (from micro) but I refuse to throw out good food lol


Fish is only leftovers I refuse to eat.

----------


## Sfla80

PWO Shake
2 scoops whey iso
1 tbsp. natty PB
Frozen cup of pineapple
1 medium frozen banana
water

Best one so far.

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 chickfila sammy

coffee 

water

whole small orange

450/day

----------


## starscream

2 boiled egg whites, 1 honey made "gramfull" (gram cracker with peanut butter)

----------


## Zodiac82

earlier...homemade egg salad sandwhich

later....homemade ham and cheese sandwhich

now...cubed chicken and mashed potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken breast and grilled portobello mushrooms

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111 day

----------


## kelkel

Left-over blackened steak and a bagel. Just started using this blackening seasoning and it's pretty good. Nice change of pace.

----------


## starscream

Broccoli and grilled chicken breast

----------


## T_Dubp

Egg-white scramble with ham and green bell peppers

----------


## Zodiac82

couple grapes
couple pineapples
2 scoops of pb

----------


## Aleksandro

I just ate some chinese food and it's only a Tuesday. I feel bad now.  :Nopity:

----------


## madmuscler

Nothing bc I'm on a cut :-(

----------


## ZenFitness

Beef stroganoff with sour cream in it plus beer and ice cream for dessert  :Smilie:

----------


## madmuscler

Thanks a lot zen lol

----------


## austinite

Halibut with my new sauce.

Sauce recipe: http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/54...ing-sauce.html

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
shake
PWO

----------


## Sfla80

> chicken
> shake
> PWO


I see this alot from u. So r u just eating a chicken breast and drinking a shake?

----------


## Zodiac82

> I see this alot from u. So r u just eating a chicken breast and drinking a shake?


that would be correct sir  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Dinner fn amazing

ny strip

bacon mashed taters

bacon green beans

2 corona w lime

 :Smilie: 

2222/day

----------


## Sfla80

> that would be correct sir


Interesting. No carbs pwo?

----------


## Sfla80

> Dinner fn amazing
> 
> ny strip
> 
> bacon mashed taters
> 
> bacon green beans
> 
> 2 corona w lime
> ...


Mmm love bacon lol. Vaca last week and went to a tapas bar. This is what they had. 

Check out the honey bbq chipolte drink

----------


## Zodiac82

> Interesting. No carbs pwo?


I do carbs pre workout...sometimes ill do a little after...but it really depends on how much I've had throughout the day...but for the most part it protein

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143140

----------


## zaggahamma

4 deviled eggs YUM 

2444/DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

1 ham and cheese
1 egg salad sandwhich

----------


## Sfla80

Ran out of oats. Costco run today. Ezekiel bread it is then.

----------


## zaggahamma

costco run in store here too pun intended

just coffee atm  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143157

----------


## zaggahamma

4 deviled eggs

water

gym in an hour

----------


## irlkev

120 g oats
50g whey.
Training in 2 hours.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe YUMM

911/day

----------


## austinite

3 fried eggs. I think this is the first time I ever eat eggs only, without throwing anything else in there.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 slice deluxe pizza after Costco run from their cafeteria

1150/day

----------


## austinite

1 Chicken thigh. Ugh. STILL HUNGRY!!!! 

stupid deficit.

----------


## FONZY007

so far today was a PWO shake, and soon a burrito from the taco truck!!

----------


## baseline_9

Almost all gone... Dammm it was good... Just rounding off the day... Had a lot of fats left so went with ranch sauce rather than tomato....

Chicken breast, WM Pasta, Corn, Courgette, Johhnys ranch dressing....

46 Protein 43 fat 168 carbs 20 fiber

----------


## austinite

Had to. Was still hungry.

----------


## baseline_9

> Had to. Was still hungry.


When your hungry vomiting your last meal up and eating it again doesn't help with hunger....

In brofact you have to count the macros twice too... Because you have eaten it twice, so it's twice as fattening.... Simple maths

----------


## austinite

> When your hungry vomiting your last meal up and eating it again doesn't help with hunger....
> 
> In brofact you have to count the macros twice too... Because you have eaten it twice, so it's twice as fattening.... Simple maths


lmao. I bet it taste better than your nondigestible corn contraption!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## baseline_9

Lol

But seriously WTF is that man...

----------


## austinite

> Lol
> 
> But seriously WTF is that man...


Cottage cheese, peanut butter, chopped apple.  :Smilie:  Tastes a lot better than it looks .

----------


## Zodiac82

cubed chicken
shake
and POTATOES (sfla80)
PWO
 :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> cubed chicken
> shake
> and POTATOES (sfla80)
> PWO


Lmao! What made the change?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lmao! What made the change?


lol...I didnt eat it from my lunch...so I ate it pre/post workout

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cottage cheese, peanut butter, chopped apple.  Tastes a lot better than it looks .


i swear vomit came to my mind as well but thought cottage cheese and something...sounds good...do u like cottage cheese by itself or need this mix?

----------


## Sfla80

Taco night....homemade chalupas and homemade pico

----------


## zaggahamma

1 delicious as$ sweet bbq'd rib 

bacon rice and black beans

double yum

1&1/2 screwdriver

2200/day

----------


## austinite

> i swear vomit came to my mind as well but thought cottage cheese and something...sounds good...do u like cottage cheese by itself or need this mix?


Can't do cottage cheese alone, but love it when combined with something.

http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...-required.html

----------


## JimAdler

Kinda cheated today.. ChicFilA grilled chicken nuggets (24), 2 side salads no dressing, and large fruit bowl. Unsweet Tea. 2 cups multigrain rice.

Post WO meal

----------


## zaggahamma

> Can't do cottage cheese alone, but love it when combined with something.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...-required.html


that's what i thought and a great idea i may try one of those mixes cuz i haven't tried cottage cheese twice in my life...once was plenty

----------


## zaggahamma

> Kinda cheated today.. ChicFilA grilled chicken nuggets (24), 2 side salads no dressing, and large fruit bowl. Unsweet Tea. 2 cups multigrain rice.
> 
> Post WO meal


where's the cheat with that lol

----------


## zaggahamma

2oz ny strip 

3/4 cup bacon mashed taters

1/4 cup bacon green beans

leftovers from last night

2666/day

----------


## Iron Mind

100g oats
20g whey
500ml yoghurt
few vit + omega 3 tabs

----------


## Zodiac82

> where's the cheat with that lol


lol same thing I thought

----------


## Zodiac82

2 ham and cheese sandwhiches w/sugar free raspberry jam

----------


## JimAdler

> where's the cheat with that lol


The Honey Roasted BBQ sauce I dipped them in lmao. JK, I thought it was relatively decent

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143201

lil hamburger helper w/ sugar free syrup

----------


## JimAdler

> Attachment 143201
> 
> lil hamburger helper w/ sugar free syrup


That looks bomb!

----------


## Zodiac82

> That looks bomb!


ha...I just threw it together because I didnt have my norm

----------


## JimAdler

6 egg (6 whites, 2 yolk) omelette with spinach
Bowl of Kashi Berry Fruitful with skim milk

Just beginning the mountain of food I must consume today...

----------


## zaggahamma

> The Honey Roasted BBQ sauce I dipped them in lmao. JK, I thought it was relatively decent


A HA... u didnt mention that in the post...now thats full blown cheat meal there cuz of the sauce u smothered them nuggets in....i'd rather have the fried breading than the sugary sauce lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 143201
> 
> lil hamburger helper w/ sugar free syrup


sweet tooth huh

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chickfila sammy

1 medium and 1 small whole orange

water

coffee

333/day

----------


## JimAdler

> A HA... u didnt mention that in the post...now thats full blown cheat meal there cuz of the sauce u smothered them nuggets in....i'd rather have the fried breading than the sugary sauce lmao


LMAO.. I try to use it sparingly!!

Just ate my usual omelette with some good cereal... Off day today, wishing it was training day....

----------


## Zodiac82

> sweet tooth huh


lol...hey hey hey...its sugar free

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


salmon looks super

what else is on the plate...looks like balloon weights

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe YUMM 

999/DAY

bacon n cheddar burger on the grill later

on toasted sesame seed bun

might make bacon baked beans as well

----------


## Sfla80

> salmon looks super
> 
> what else is on the plate...looks like balloon weights


Leftover pico from tacos last night.

Other things are "lemon wraps" its just a way so u can juice them without worries of the seeds

----------


## Sfla80

Left over lean ground from tacos last night. And sime curry chicken from the staff meal at work. 

1450 for the day.

----------


## Iron Mind

Night shake 45g gram

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143201"/>
> 
> lil hamburger helper w/ sugar free syrup


continuation from earlier
PWO

----------


## austinite

I want to hire sfla80.

----------


## austinite

Just chicken. Total carbs today: 7


Woohoo!

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 slice deluxe pizza

1/2 beef dog

3/4 ice cream bar

2/3 cup bacon rice n black beans

cup strawberry smoothie

2222/day

----------


## Sfla80

> I want to hire sfla80.


Im sure we can work something out lol  :Wink:

----------


## JimAdler

4 grilled chicken tenderloins, whole broccoli crown, 1/2 cup of diced carrots, handful of grapes. Last meal of the night while at work

----------


## Sfla80

When I work in the morning. The mexican ladies cook my breakfest, dont even have ti ask. Cup of oats, 12 eggs...4 yolks. Some berries

----------


## RaginCajun

just had some grits topped with pulled wild hog

----------


## RaginCajun

had this last night:

bbq pulled wild hog, with a bleu cheese slaw, on wheat buns

----------


## jimmyinkedup

protein shake. pineapple, banana waternmelon and vanilla protein powder (40gr) with some ground flax meal added. Pretty tasty actually.

----------


## Sfla80

Figured a lot of people browse this thread so would just ask it here instead of opening a new thread....

Would a carbonated water like...pellegrino be ok fir total water intake for the day?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Figured a lot of people browse this thread so would just ask it here instead of opening a new thread....
> 
> Would a carbonated water like...pellegrino be ok fir total water intake for the day?


yeah, i don't see why it wouldn't. do you feel hydrated?

----------


## Sfla80

> yeah, i don't see why it wouldn't. do you feel hydrated?


Its got some sodium in it. Thats what iam curious about.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## irlkev

250 g boiled chicken breast
litre of water.

----------


## Bedford

3/4 cup of sweet potato- just finished 12oz of tuna.

----------


## zaggahamma

> 


ny strip n mango n salsa??

----------


## austinite

> 



yum!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

oatmeal w raisins preworkout 

pwo shake 

1010 cals/day

----------


## DCI

Steak fried in garlic butter nom nom, with steamed broc and sweet potatoe

----------


## Sfla80

> ny strip n mango n salsa??


Actually same dish I had yesterday. It was so good I had to have it again. And just added sone mango  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

going to smokeybones

on second and last screwdriver 

1300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

heading to Counch Cafe in myrtle beach...12 day vacay

food to come

----------


## 3day

1lb ground sirloin,squash and broccoli fresh off the grill.

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp quesadilla appetizer

Attachment 143280

----------


## Sfla80

> shrimp quesadilla appetizer
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143280"/>


Nice...myrtle is in so calorina right? Friends that are fire fighters go there for competitions. And heard lots of crazy stories from that olace lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143281

reuben sandwhich...probably wont eat a lot of fries

nutty monkey drink
mudslide

oh YEH!! vacation baby

----------


## zaggahamma

couple drafts

bacon cheddar burger on pretzel bun

6 French fries

1 & 1/2 small fried donuts with raspberry sauce

cup of hand made nitrogen nutellla & oreo ice cream

2800

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice...myrtle is in so calorina right? Friends that are fire fighters go there for competitions. And heard lots of crazy stories from that olace lol.


yep sc....we go every year...take the kids and dogs

they might go during beach week...or bike week

----------


## Zodiac82

4 eggs
shake

----------


## Str8Bootz

2 salmon fillets with some steamed broccoli(cooking as we speak)

----------


## austinite

Coffee. No food till noon.

----------


## baseline_9

> Coffee. No food till noon.


Sounds catabolic....

----------


## austinite

> Sounds catabolic....


It's actually catastrophic.

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila breakfast n coffee 

Costco lunch

1111/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, half cup brown rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143297

----------


## austinite

> Attachment 143297


LOVE fried pickles!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 screwdrivers

1 corona 

pulled pork sammy 

ff's

corn on cob

3 oz root beer

2666 day

----------


## Zodiac82

> LOVE fried pickles!!!!


they were pretty good...most fried pickles I've eaten had too much seasonin or salt...but these were nicely done

----------


## Brazensol

175g of low fat cottage cheese with some dried apricot, blueberries and a bit of peaches. 2414 for the day. Good night!

----------


## austinite

Chicken and green beans. Not feeling creative.

----------


## irlkev

Breakfast of oats and egg whites. Gym in an hour and a half.

----------


## zaggahamma

nescafe

----------


## Sfla80

PWOshake

2scoops
cup frozen pineapple
1 medium banana
1 tbsp. Natty Pb

yum!

----------


## Zodiac82

protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

costco brunch

slice pizza

3/4 ice cream bar

no grill getting hot

2 coronas getting cold

lime cut

burger patties forming


baked beans baking

wish was regular season nfl already

 :Smilie: 

prolly be around 1666 after dinner

----------


## austinite

4 boiled eggs.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Nathans hotdog

----------


## austinite

> 2 Nathans hotdog


Why don't you get your own hotdogs? Nathan is not going to be happy.

----------


## austinite

Some sort of casserole contraption that I made with some left over crap.

----------


## JimAdler

Herb/Garlic/Olive Oil roasted red potatoes, sautéed green beans, and a 10 oz (feta/celery/onion/tomato) stuffed pork chop with (cream of mushroom soup/celery/tomato/onion) over the top.... It was alright

----------


## JimAdler

> Some sort of casserole contraption that I made with some left over crap.


Looks pretty good. Sometimes those easy ones are the best. I came up with an awesome casserole.

-dredge some cubed up chicken in flour and brown. set to the side.
-in a pyrex dish pour a can of cream of mushroom and french onion soup. (low sodium if possible)
-over the soup pour 1.5 cups of wild rice and 1 cup of milk
-layer chicken over the top
-cover the top of chicken with a sliced squash and a sliced zucchini

Cover with foil and bake for 45 mins to an hour at 350.. Easy and covers all the bases

----------


## Zodiac82

> Why don't you get your own hotdogs? Nathan is not going to be happy.


lol .....



Attachment 143317

----------


## tarmyg

Home made Protein bars!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol .....
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 143317


u must have been a happy camper

----------


## Zodiac82

> u must have been a happy camper


it was good...although I didnt eat much of the rice and beans...

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp lo mein
protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> it was good...although I didnt eat much of the rice and beans...


i find the restaurants dont season beans/veggies to my liking either

usually mexican places i just get the entree (burrito or flautas)

----------


## base4291ball

8 oz. of Egg Whites International & 2 pieces of toast! That was breakfast 2 hours ago lol about to eat again here in 5 min

----------


## starscream

There is this funny game the guys at work have been playing where they put nametags on all the food in the fridge.. I just ate a sandwich named Jeff

----------


## JimAdler

Cooked breakfast. 

4 egg omelette with red onion, grilled chicken from last night, a little parmesan cheese, and fresh spinach. 1.5 cups oatmeal with honey, and fresh strawberries and blueberries

Grilled chicken and broccoli up next for snack..

----------


## zaggahamma

scrambled eggs swiss and one thin slice of ham tortilla/panini

bananna

coffee

450/day

preworkout 1155 am


workout 2:15

pwo shake 4pm yum

1111/day


now italian sausage , shrimp, onions, red pepper, green pepper, snow peas, olive oil stirfry

over dirty rice

1616/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143367

bojangles

----------


## zaggahamma

2 & 3/4 chickfila strips

sonnys sweet bbq sauce

1950/day

----------


## zaggahamma

cream o wheat

383

2333/day

----------


## human project

> cream o wheat
> 
> 383
> 
> 2333/day


I'm loving cream of wheat lately..... How much you eat per serving??? I can't believe the 1/3 a cup I eat each morning turns in to the huge bowl..... Great with honey or cheese

----------


## austinite

*One of these days, I will make one. One of these days...*

----------


## Iron Mind

@ austinite: hahaha, nice one.

Eating 125g (uncooked grams) brown rice with 25g coconut oil and some spices. Nomnom

----------


## ali.jones

400 gms Turkey with hot sauce

<Sad Jones>

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm loving cream of wheat lately..... How much you eat per serving??? I can't believe the 1/3 a cup I eat each morning turns in to the huge bowl..... Great with honey or cheese


i wish i still loved it...i now think its JUST ok

kind of just wanted something smooth....think i'm getting a sore throat  :Frown: 

i actually dont measure tbh ...the calories i put up are rough estimates

havent tried with honey or cheese...sounds good....

only with milk and splenda here...pinch of salt when cooking or inedible just like oats

----------


## starscream

> One of these days, I will make one. One of these days...


Haha that looks awesome! What is that above the pizza?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha that looks awesome! What is that above the pizza?


just for fun i'm guessing a piece of fried fish

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 strips bacon

1 and 1/3 toast

few red grapes

coffee

water

444/day

----------


## JimAdler

> *One of these days, I will make one. One of these days...*


Damn... now THAT is a Bloody Mary!!

Ill take 2 very dirty and 2 pints of Guinness.. done

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143385

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 143385


that's a classic cancer lookin plate

tuna fish ?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe yumm 

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

large screwdriver 

olive garden night

bowl pasta fajoli

bowl potato gnoki(spelling?)

1 breadstick

tbsp Alfredo sauce

2 small slices chicken Alfredo pizza

2400/day

----------


## ObviousDecoy

Tesco pre-cooked piri piri chicken strips (I live on these things)
Sweet potato
A tone of romaine lettuce

----------


## austinite

4 egg chicken omelet with sour cream, salsa and cheddar.

----------


## Sfla80

4oz filet and 4 oz green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

> that's a classic cancer lookin plate
> 
> tuna fish ?


lol vacation plate

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 chickfila sammy

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143402



Attachment 143403



Attachment 143404

----------


## zaggahamma

nice lookin Cuban sammy

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup craklin oat bran 

2828/day

----------


## Brazensol

150g of chicken, 47g of cheese, 24g of almonds and 5.1 oz. of wine. 1,974/day. Was supposed to be a "bulk" (+250) day but was so busy it turned into a -300 cut day. Oh well... One step closer to 11%!

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice lookin Cuban sammy


love it....been the past three years and thats what I've been gettin

----------


## zaggahamma

> love it....been the past three years and thats what I've been gettin


your havin too much fun

----------


## Zodiac82

> your havin too much fun


yeh im dreading gettin back home and steppin on the scale lol

2 hot dogs

----------


## austinite

FARK!!!!!!!!! 20 carbs today...... MUST.......... ACCOMPLISH............. KETOSIS...............

8 eggs.

----------


## RaginCajun

> FARK!!!!!!!!! 20 carbs today...... MUST.......... ACCOMPLISH............. KETOSIS...............
> 
> 8 eggs.


Doing a Keto type diet or carb cycling?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

deli corned beast sammy w/light smear of mayo and guldens

2 oz OJ

550/day

----------


## belva

I eat this  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Home made pork and beef chilli with mushrooms and green peppers, served on a mix of brown and white basmati rice. Just under 600cals and less than 10g fat.

Austin, please note my new work top :Smilie:

----------


## belva

^Shit, this make me hungry again  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

Seared salmon.

Fried brown rice with egg and green beans  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

spaghetti with meat sauce

red beans n rice 

tater salad 

Italian sausage

2 screwdrivers 

pic tomorrow

was greaaatttt!!!!!!!

2500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 3 forgot to post

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq sandwhich
grilled chicken sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup craklin oat bran

2777/day

----------


## austinite

An apple. For some reason, I noticed that I've been eating one every time I wake up. Not sure why.

----------


## austinite

> Doing a Keto type diet or carb cycling?


Just killing carbs till September 6th. BodPod day  :Smilie:

----------


## ali.jones

Half cup rise. 

300grms turkey

<Sad Jones>

----------


## austinite

Something I made.

----------


## Back In Black

Read it and weep boys and girls :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

^ Damn that looks good. I want a muffin  :Frown:

----------


## Back In Black

> ^ Damn that looks good. I want a muffin


Raspberry and white choc flavour. Stop eating apples and I will let you have one :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

heck with the muffin i want the latte

----------


## Zodiac82

ill take both...im on vacay  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hot dogs

----------


## zaggahamma

i dont wanna cook...wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## zaggahamma

corned beef sammy

coffee

water

450/day

----------


## bstacked

3 whole jumbo eggs
4 jumbo egg whites
5 slices turkey bacon
2 slices Ezekiel bread
1 glass milk
1 glass grapefruit juice
*all organic*

1 pack animal pak
1 pack animal flex

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1100/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## austinite

^ Again? Blasphemy!

jk. Looks goooooood  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Sfla80

> ^ Again? Blasphemy!
> 
> jk. Looks goooooood


Lmao. Trying to build up. When I diet I usually eat 3 straight meals of the same thing lol.

Edit..should say when not around the fiance.

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143477"/>


Looks good!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143478

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143481

----------


## zaggahamma

2 screwdriver

6 oz ribeye

1&1/2 tbsp tater salad

1/2 cup baked beans

ear of corn

6pm


corner beef and provolone sammy

too many chips and dip

extra hungry today

31111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 cup vanilla ice cream

3333/day

early weekend crimes

----------


## Brazensol

150g marinated/grilled chicken breast. 1693 day. Going to bed so I can get up early and ride 25 miles... goodnite!

----------


## belva

Post workout meal: plus 60g of proteins

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Tonight's dinner consists of steak, broccoli, cauliflower and brown rice. Nothing to write home about but i always get a feeling of satisfaction after having a healthy dinner, despite tasting like leaves or cardboard.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80



----------


## gbrice75

It's a Jersey thing...

----------


## Gaspaco

> It's a Jersey thing...


That looks VERY good! ^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee and small plate spaghetti n meat sauce pre workout brunch

444

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## gbrice75

> That looks VERY good! ^^^


It's awesome. Sausage, bacon, Taylor ham, eggs, cheese, and potatoes, with salt, pepper and ketchup on a Kaiser roll. Easily 70g fat. :\

----------


## austinite

Mmmm.

----------


## probuild42

> It's a Jersey thing...


Im imagining the chicken, rice, snap peas and nuts Im eating is that^^^!!

----------


## austinite

> It's a Jersey thing...


Well, then I fvcking love Jersey.

----------


## cj111

PWO shake.
1 cup black beans, 1 cup blue berries, a banana, 1/2 cup milk, 1 scoop whey, 5G creatine, 5G maca powder. Blend!

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of peperoni pizza 

half polish dog

3/4 ice cream bar w chop n almonds

1.5 oz Pepsi

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

cup pf red beans and chicken rice

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143535

----------


## austinite

> Attachment 143535


Do you even diet bro? lol.  :Stick Out Tongue:  damn that looks good.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 143535


time to split

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do you even diet bro? lol.  damn that looks good.


seefood diet

----------


## LVCat

2 filets of beef....rare

----------


## Zodiac82

> Do you even diet bro? lol.  damn that looks good.





> time to split


yeh I kno...I've been bad on vacation lol...oh man but that was good...Drownie Brownie w/strawberry icecream..hot fudge and milk chocolate fudge...with almonds <==had to keep it healthy :rolleyes
easily over 1500 probably

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143541

and a bowl of cereal

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## bass

fried tomatoes and eggs, hot tea with honey!

Home Page

----------


## Aaron330

I eat the same exact things every day for months now. A fruit and veggie shake in the morning, chicken&brown rice with coconut oil, Tuna, lots of lactose free whole milk, mass gainer shakes, banana and almond butter, beef, raw nuts, and of course lots of WATER.

----------


## Back In Black

Samosa, onion bhaji, poppadom




Chicken masala
Pilau rice
Naan

----------


## Sicko

roasted turkey breast, avocado, raw cabbage, steamed broccoli and a shiteload of home made salsa

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## ali.jones

> Samosa, onion bhaji, poppadom
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143549"/>
> 
> Chicken masala
> Pilau rice
> Naan
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143551"/>


Is this your cheat meal  :Smilie: 

<Sad Jones>

----------


## Super-Chump

Chicken (pan-fried w/o EVOO + chilli) - 160gm
Brown rice - 250gm
Green beans - 100gm?

Yes I am a bro

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&beans&rice

----------


## austinite

Haha. 2 boiled eggs and a slice of cheese. I really need to go to the store  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaspaco

Gastronomy  :Big Grin:  ^^^

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143572

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs

----------


## Ginger84

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143541"/>
> 
> and a bowl of cereal


That gravy for the biscuit looks delish

----------


## Sfla80

Filipino pot luck at the in-laws.

Sweet n sour whole red snapper. And at the bottom of the pic..the real dark cubes is beef blood.

----------


## Brazensol

150g of chicken breast, 100g of fried rice and 100g of steamed broccoli. Still 660 calories down even though today is a 500 calorie cut day... Perhaps some wine, cheese and almonds for later and then some cottage cheese, apricots, peaches and blueberries before bed...

----------


## austinite

4 egg and cheese omelet

----------


## Zodiac82

lil bowl if oatmeal w/ strawberries and sugar free syrup

hot dog

vacations over  :Frown:

----------


## madmuscler

Pollo Tropical ribs and chicken

----------


## Brazensol

London broil sammy on high fiber bread.

----------


## austinite



----------


## zaggahamma

breakfast

scrambled eggs
small ham and swiss sammy on rican bread

coffee

red grapes


now

pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## Dpyle

A bit of liquid apple pie and a couple cold ones to end my last day of vacation.

----------


## DB1982

Top Sirloin Filet 
Sweet corn on the cob
Garlic herb roasted red skin potatoes.
Giant tub of water

----------


## DCI

Scrambled eggs and watermelon nom

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq pulled pork
shake
PWO

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti

----------


## Brazensol

7 oz. baked salmon, 170g sweet potato and 165g brussel sprouts.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila club

2 1/4 chickfila strips

1/2 cup creamed corn

2200/day

----------


## Brazensol

Glass of red wine and off to bed...lol. I'm beat! 1754/day. I expect to wake up in the morning (which is a good thing) and weigh 172 or less.

----------


## austinite

Food.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Glass of red wine and off to bed...lol. I'm beat! 1754/day. I expect to wake up in the morning (which is a good thing) and weigh *172* or less.


wow thats svelte

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 3/4 eggs

1 and 1/2 small sausage patties

1 toast

crystal light

450/day

----------


## gbrice75

Yea, I've been going a little nuts lately. What you're looking at here is a gorgeous 20oz (raw weight) 80/20 ground beef, cheddar, lettuce/tomato/onion/pickles w/ BBQ sauce. 

Roughly 120g protein, 50g carbs, 100g fat - about 1600 calories. Hungry 2 hours later.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> Is this your cheat meal 
> 
> <Sad Jones>


Yes it was :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> Yea, I've been going a little nuts lately. What you're looking at here is a gorgeous 20oz (raw weight) 80/20 ground beef, cheddar, lettuce/tomato/onion/pickles w/ BBQ sauce.
> 
> Roughly 120g protein, 50g carbs, 100g fat - about 1600 calories. Hungry 2 hours later.


Shoulda got fries, less hunger :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yea, I've been going a little nuts lately. What you're looking at here is a gorgeous 20oz (raw weight) 80/20 ground beef, cheddar, lettuce/tomato/onion/pickles w/ BBQ sauce. 
> 
> Roughly 120g protein, 50g carbs, 100g fat - about 1600 calories. Hungry 2 hours later.


youre a beast

----------


## zaggahamma

peach while mowing yard then gym

now pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## gbrice75

> youre a beast


A fat beast.  :Frown:

----------


## starscream

Chicken and broccoli

----------


## Gaspaco

> Chicken and broccoli
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143653"/>


Grill or oven?

----------


## starscream

> Grill or oven?


Grill!

----------


## Gaspaco

> Grill!


 :Frown:  sucks not living in house.

----------


## starscream

Yeah I grill about 6 lbs of chicken breast every Sunday night for my girlfriend and my lunches all week long. 

Not looking forward to the fast approaching winter months the George Foreman grill just isn't the same and I hate the oven.. But beats standing out in the Idaho winters.. I need to build a little hut out back for grilling under!

----------


## austinite

> Yea, I've been going a little nuts lately. What you're looking at here is a gorgeous 20oz (raw weight) 80/20 ground beef, cheddar, lettuce/tomato/onion/pickles w/ BBQ sauce. 
> 
> Roughly 120g protein, 50g carbs, 100g fat - about 1600 calories. Hungry 2 hours later.


Fvck it. I'm getting me a burger today. Damn that looks good. That's half my TDEE though.

----------


## Back In Black

Here's mine

Home made burger on bed of lettuce and tomato
Home made buns
Gruyere cheese
Low fat mayo and ketchup

----------


## austinite

> Here's mine
> 
> Home made burger on bed of lettuce and tomato
> Home made buns
> Gruyere cheese
> Low fat mayo and ketchup


Ok enough. You and GB suck. Go to your rooms. I'm over here burning chicken all day... ugh.

----------


## Back In Black

> Ok enough. You and GB suck. Go to your rooms. I'm over here burning chicken all day... ugh.


Bahahahahaha

Macro's

Carbs 110g
Pro 48g
Fat 15-20g

Bargain :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Another dose of chicken milk. 


Pound of chicken with a cup of brown rice and water. 

Standard issue food substitute



.

----------


## t-dogg

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143618"/>






Just ate a medium smoothie king protein shape. Gladiator with peanut butter and bananas.

Before that was a turkey wrap on wheat. Extra turkey, and a muscle milk.

----------


## austinite



----------


## bass

salmon, figs and grapes from my yard. oh yea ibuprofen  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

also went the burger route

big bacon cheddar homemade burgers on grill

grilled same see buns

sliced red onion

wish i could load pic from this phone 

3/4 loaded ce cream bar

2400/day

----------


## tdoe11

This is dinner tonight with some left overs. No bs the best tri tip I have ever made. So moist and delicious. Guy Fiery marinated tri tip for Costco! Try it you won't be disappointed.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup crab corn chowder

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

kit kat 

2799/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon and egg toasted sammy

400/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

just crushed some home made fried rice...nutrigrain bar..lil protein shake and lil pack of gushers...pre-workout

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1050

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
fried rice
shake
PWO

----------


## zaggahamma

rican corned beef hash

red beans and rice

sweet plantains 

crystal light

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^uh ooh....somebody might be inching close to that 3000 mark

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^uh ooh....somebody might be inching close to that 3000 mark


last night was the closest at 2800

can have another kit kat tonight and still be sub 2500 lol

hoping sandman comes before the cookie monster 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> last night was the closest at 2800
> 
> can have another kit kat tonight and still be sub 2500 lol
> 
> hoping sandman comes before the cookie monster


lol I was gonna say...a couple kit Kats and a couple beers will put u pretty close

----------


## bikeral

Pint egg whites scrambled 
diced potatoes with peppers and onions

----------


## Zodiac82

drizzled in sugar free syrup 
Attachment 143725

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol I was gonna say...a couple kit Kats and a couple beers will put u pretty close


true dat

last week was screwdrivers but kept in check 

think one beer last week is all

no alcohol thus far this week

and calories lookin good

u still on vacation?

----------


## zaggahamma

2 chickfila strips

2444/day

zag out

----------


## Lunk1

6 oz 93% ground beef
2 cups steamed broccoli
1 cup brn rice

*Post w/o*

----------


## zaggahamma

> drizzled in sugar free syrup 
> Attachment 143725


guess this pic with clear plate tells me vacation over and back to that bottle of maple syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

> lil bowl if oatmeal w/ strawberries and sugar free syrup
> 
> hot dog
> 
> vacations over





> guess this pic with clear plate tells me vacation over and back to that bottle of maple syrup


yep  :Frown:

----------


## Lunk1

4 oz steak
3 eggs 
1/2 cup brn rice

My life sucks

----------


## Gaspaco

> My life sucks


 :Big Grin: 

Does it fits your macros?  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta&beef

----------


## zaggahamma

> yep


lol....sorry missed that post

SMACK!!!!! lol

they go too fast

----------


## Zodiac82

yes they do...was down there for a good 10 days...didnt even feel like it


turkey club
bowl of cereal

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

1/2 bacon cheddar burger

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small peach

450/day

gym in hour

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

shake pwo

Attachment 143782

----------


## Sfla80

Diet has been off recently because of dental issues...so havent been posting much here. But this was a great dinner tonight.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 beef hot dog at sams club with sauerkraut

1.5 oz coke

1600/day

now ny strip on grill (i'll have 5oz)

creamed corn

sweet taters baked in evoo

2333/day

----------


## austinite

Dang! Hydrocodone, an appetite suppressant! Haven't eaten anything all day.  :Frown: 

Time to force feed.

----------


## Sfla80

> Dang! Hydrocodone, an appetite suppressant! Haven't eaten anything all day. 
> 
> Time to force feed.


Is it really aust? Im on it too plus another prescribed pain med and I didnt even think that was the reason fir loss of appetite

----------


## Dpyle

> Dang! Hydrocodone, an appetite suppressant! Haven't eaten anything all day. 
> 
> Time to force feed.


Haha!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143789

----------


## austinite

> Is it really aust? Im on it too plus another prescribed pain med and I didnt even think that was the reason fir loss of appetite


Has to be. Yesterday and today I started using. Both days killed my diet. Annoying. I need it during the day so I might just wait and have a massive breakfast or something tomorrow.

----------


## redz

Just downed a delicious Vanilla ON casein protein shake after a killer leg workout.

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Chicken and broccoli... and I really want something sweet!!!

----------


## MajorPectorial

Polished a 40OZ blue is an understatement steak
. Inc peas. Onion rings. Chips(fries whateva)

Because I wanted to...


Furcking lurrrvley!!!

----------


## austinite

Food

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
egg salad

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

ny strip

sweet taters

crystal light

now gym

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100

----------


## zaggahamma

> chicken breast
> egg salad


weekend manana

i wanna see scrapple pics

----------


## Zodiac82

> weekend manana
> 
> i wanna see scrapple pics


lol...its the weekend so u might see a chic fila post

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## Zodiac82

ahi tuna?

----------


## austinite

Yup  :Smilie:  yum!

----------


## Zodiac82

I wanna get some...but it been a little expensive when I've looked lol

----------


## gearbox

2 chicken breasts low Fat mozzarella. Cooked in a korean chili sauce (3 carbs)

----------


## austinite

> 2 chicken breasts low Fat mozzarella. Cooked in a korean chili sauce (3 carbs)




Mmmmmm. Delicious!

----------


## gearbox

> Mmmmmm. Delicious!


First time trying out that korean red chili sauce.it was phenomenal.especially if you like spicy

----------


## Zodiac82

piece of popeyes chicken and red beans and rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143889

----------


## madmuscler

Sushi.... Samarai Roll

----------


## Sfla80

Vip concert food...gonna have to work this off tomorrow. Chili cheese fries, fried mac n cheese, fried oreos, funnel cake. ...:/

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 143889


love me some marble rye

and or rueben sammies

----------


## austinite

*JIMMYINKEDUP! 

Thanks for NOTHING. I am ALWAYS hungry thanks to this thread. WHY!? Why did you do this to me??!! 
*
I want my money back.

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## Cuz

tuna and mixed veggies

and its a lot, 9 solid ounces of tuna and a bowl size of veggies which is only 35 carbs

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO

3 whole eggs, 3 strips of bacon, cheese grits, and watermelon.

----------


## Zodiac82

> love me some marble rye
> 
> and or rueben sammies


thats my go-to...when im not sure what I want on the menu...lol

turkey club
grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 1/2 coffees

chickfila breakfast

700

now gym in an hour

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1350/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 steak and cheese sub

----------


## Zodiac82

gettin ready to put on 5lbs of water weight lol...hope its worth it

Attachment 143941

GO SKINZ!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

that's more than water weight broski 

sisnt know u were a skins fan

i might watch some

alcohol free til Friday/sat here... if that...need a new bottle of vodka

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of great northern beans

with half cup of bacon rice

1700/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> cup of great northern beans
> 
> with half cup of bacon rice
> 
> 1700/day


Bacon rice! Do explain

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 143946

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bacon rice! Do explain


more less seasoned with bacon

my wifes grandma makes rice several different ways and thats one of em

went real well with the northern beans

----------


## zaggahamma

ended the night with 6 small meatballs in pepper sauce

over 1/2 cup mashed taters

2222 /day

----------


## RaginCajun

> more less seasoned with bacon
> 
> my wifes grandma makes rice several different ways and thats one of em
> 
> went real well with the northern beans


northern beans, white beans?

----------


## zaggahamma

> northern beans, white beans?


yes great northern beans are white beans

used to eat them all the time

i enjoyed them a lot

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

one egg

2 strips bacon

1/2 dry toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 oz simply orange OJ  :Smilie: 

400/day

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## Zodiac82

im fvckin starvin!!!

Attachment 144004

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144009

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 2

Spaghetti at 6

Northern n beans amd bacon rice at 9

Kit kat at 10

2333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small plate of spaghetti and meat sauce w/ lil parm shake

450/day

----------


## Zodiac82

shake and chicken breast

----------


## austinite

1/4 of an apple. 
1 large banana.
Handful of almonds.
Strong coffee.

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## Sfla80

Flank steak marinated in basalmic vin
Some shrimp with ms dash
Sautéed onions

And ended up having about 4 oz of my fiances sea bass.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144040

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 230

Slice pepperoni pizza and 1/3 ice cream bar w choc/almonds at 6

Bacon sammy at 8

3/4 cup spaghetti and meat sauce sprinkle of parm

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 144040


The like button didnt appear or I would have clicked it

----------


## Zodiac82

lol.

----------


## austinite

This....



http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/54...h-so-good.html

----------


## probuild42

cottage cheese. ^^^but Id rather have that^^^

----------


## MuscleInk

Chicken breast stuffed with sun dried tomato and artichoke and prosciutto wrapped asparagus in a chile rub.

----------


## austinite

> *Chicken breast* stuffed with sun dried tomato and artichoke and prosciutto wrapped asparagus in a chile rub.


hold the Chicken!

----------


## MuscleInk

> hold the Chicken!


Was too hot to hold but was delicious!!!!

----------


## Beast_03

just ate a bowl of tuna with mayo, about to eat 1 cup of oats in water (blended)

----------


## MuscleInk

Cajun-chile crusted talapia.

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## austinite

Chicken thigh, broccoli, cauliflower.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 tuna sandwhiches w ff mayo and ketchup<==shouts to BIB! yum

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144052

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs 

2 bacon

1 toast

444/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## austinite

> 


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm on my way..........

----------


## Sfla80

> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm on my way..........


It was great. Havent had tuna in a long time either. Well over due.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummers

1100/day

----------


## starscream



----------


## Sfla80

4oz salmon
4oz sea bass
Salad with feta and peperrcinis

----------


## probuild42

Tuna, rice and brocilli salad.

----------


## Brett N

Just had filet mignon with red potatoes. Cooked some buffalo burgers and chicken with it on the grill.

----------


## MACKATTACK

7oz of 90% Lean Beef, 2 pieces of Ezekial Bread, 1 slice of Non Fat Cheese

(literality grilling it right now, both the beef and the bread a little)

----------


## austinite

Had mexican food and dessert for lunch today. Probably 3500 calories. F!%$#[email protected] me.

----------


## zaggahamma

3 glasses moscato

rican corned beef hash

red beans and rice

plantains

2800

----------


## Sfla80

> Just had filet mignon with red potatoes. Cooked some buffalo burgers and chicken with it on the grill.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144064"/>


Where do you get the buffalo?

----------


## Trevtrev

Working on a tub of hummus with some 100% natural whole grain crackers.

----------


## Biological Hazard

Just had a nice chicken breast and some brown rice.
Nice avatar SFLA, Alexis rules!

----------


## probuild42

I was bad tonight. Washed down my fajita's with a couple margarita's!

----------


## Zodiac82

1 pb and sugar free jam
1 tuna sandwhich

----------


## Gaspaco

Ham sub

----------


## Brett N

> Where do you get the buffalo?


I just happened to be in a different area and they had pre made buffalo burgers which were $3 each. Never had them and I knew that they were pretty lean protein so I bought some. It was at a HyVee grocery store in Columbia, Mo. I asked the butcher if he ever gets Elk and he said no but his son in laws dad owns a 1600 acre ranch where he does "canned" hunts. He normally has whitetail deer but occasionally he gets elk. 

Long story, unfortunately, this guy gets way too much money from rich guys to shoot these Elk on his property so I would never be able to do it there. It would be cheaper for me to go out to Colorado mountains and hunt one. Right around $9K for a trophy elk. Crazy.

----------


## Sfla80

> I just happened to be in a different area and they had pre made buffalo burgers which were $3 each. Never had them and I knew that they were pretty lean protein so I bought some. It was at a HyVee grocery store in Columbia, Mo. I asked the butcher if he ever gets Elk and he said no but his son in laws dad owns a 1600 acre ranch where he does "canned" hunts. He normally has whitetail deer but occasionally he gets elk.
> 
> Long story, unfortunately, this guy gets way too much money from rich guys to shoot these Elk on his property so I would never be able to do it there. It would be cheaper for me to go out to Colorado mountains and hunt one. Right around $9K for a trophy elk. Crazy.


Very cool! Still wanting to find a source for wild game I can order.

Could never do the hunting....just nit for me. But ill eat it lol.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## teezer33

2 cups of egg whites, 2 reg eggs (all scrambled) and 1/2 cup plain old fashion oats, scoop of coconut oil and handful of almonds.

----------


## Zodiac82

same ad before

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

^^^ didn't u say u didnt have money to fix ur teeth???

ur meals look pretty expensive lol

----------


## Sfla80

Lmao...forget im a chef....most everything is free my friend.  :Smilie: 

And teeth are being fixed...just not permently. I have the money but would be just like having another car payment. Getting married soon, so kinda just putting it off

----------


## Zodiac82

lol gotcha

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^just make the food more tender^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

spaghetti n meat sauce (medium plate)

crystal light

500/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna sub

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Can of tuna and a cup of broccoli florets...

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144090

----------


## bdos

nothing! doctors half hour late

----------


## brazuka

5 slices of a large size pizza hut pepperoni pizza with cheese crust  :Frown: 
oh well felt sick today and couldn't eat much, definitely needed the calories!

----------


## austinite

> 5 slices of a large size pizza hut pepperoni pizza with cheese crust 
> oh well felt sick today and couldn't eat much, definitely needed the calories!


I hate you. I want pizza.

----------


## brazuka

> I hate you. I want pizza.


No you do not!
Dwayne The Rock Johnson exclusive workout 2013 (Part 3) #FOCUS - YouTube

----------


## austinite

lol. I hate that guys physique.

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## bdos

gummie bears

----------


## Java Man

Lol. Me too! 

Post WO meal:

Stack of 3 protein powder pancakes
Butter, a little syrup
Grilled chicken breast
Beans
Orange juice
Gummy bears

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Rida5d

:Smilie: 
This makes me hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

just cranked the grill

got country ribs for 1pm football and 

bmw fedex cup tourny 

and maybe some baseball playoff heat

 :Smilie:

----------


## cj111

ground beef and rice, covered in ketchup

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## austinite

4 egg +1/2 cup egg white omelet with spinach, jack cheese, sour cream and salsa.

----------


## austinite

I WANT...........

----------


## Back In Black

> I WANT...........


Excellent choice of starter, what's the main course and dessert?

----------


## austinite

> excellent choice of starter, what's the main course and dessert?


*main course:*



*dessert:*

----------


## Back In Black

I like it :Smilie: 

Of course, that dessert isn't for sharing!

----------


## Rida5d

> I WANT...........



Mercy

----------


## Cuz

8 oz tuna, 1 cup oats

----------


## Back In Black

my non stick pans are no longer non stick so I cooked my 'pancakes' in my Yorkshire pudding trays

----------


## Zodiac82

> my non stick pans are no longer non stick so I cooked my 'pancakes' in my Yorkshire pudding trays
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144153"/>


u can make some nice protein snacks outta that

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
tuna and chips

----------


## Back In Black

> u can make some nice protein snacks outta that


Tasted shite lol too soggy :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

oatmeal w raisin banana cinnamon and splenda and 2% milk

450/day

----------


## austinite

I can't stop eating pistachios. This sucks. I wish I never bought this stupid bag.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 3

Rican beef stew lil rice and

Bacon tater salad at 630

1750/day

----------


## cj111

Ground beef black rice and a diced tomato

----------


## Sfla80

> Ground beef black rice and a diced tomato


Black rice?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144176

----------


## zaggahamma

Looks like a lil gravy on dem sammies

Cant believe im goin to sleep well under 2k

----------


## MajorPectorial

Damn shoulda took a picture. I will tomorrow done a turkey stir fry with turkey breast, broccoli and rice as a base with mixed veg added. Tasted nice enough

----------


## starscream

Turkey sausage and egg breakfast sandwich on a ciabatta roll

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

scrambled eggs 

and

ham and swiss panini

1 oz grape juice

555/day

----------


## kiruf

Protein Iso, chicken and oats

----------


## starscream

Grilled chicken breast and broccoli

----------


## DCI

500g of turkey mince burger homemade with broc and brown rice was yummy

----------


## Gaspaco

Mozarella&tomatos

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks like a lil gravy on dem sammies
> 
> Cant believe im goin to sleep well under 2k


nah just provolone melted

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm 

2 cheddar wurst links

Cup tater salad

1/2 cup red beans n rice

9pm

2nd protein shake

2500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade cheeseburger
baked lays

----------


## Zodiac82

holy crap..my fiance put an over easy egg on it...didnt see that...yum

----------


## 4drol

4 whole eggs, 2 slices ham, hash brown sandwich on ezekiel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930am

Noon

1 potato and beef rejeno

1/2 pork/beef/yuca rejeno

1oz OJ

4PM 

PWO shake

630 PM

slice pepperoni pizza

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

830 pm

1 cheddarwurst link

3/4 cup tater salad

2 tbsp red beans/rice

(Leftovers)

But yum

1919/ day

----------


## bigstack88

> 830 pm
> 
> 1 cheddarwurst link
> 
> 3/4 cup tater salad
> 
> 2 tbsp red beans/rice
> 
> (Leftovers)
> ...


Ok so rice and beans ok at nite?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ok so rice and beans ok at nite?


Dont learn from me...i eat whatever I want and only count/estimate/worry about /try to keep calories into a zone

----------


## austinite

4 eggs, mushrooms with avocado/salsa sauce.

----------


## Fcastle357

> 4 eggs, mushrooms with avocado/salsa sauce.


Mmmm that sounds good.

----------


## starscream

Made some protein powder pancakes for dinner tonight. Not bad!

----------


## RipOwens

Just a small shake before bed...yawn

----------


## gearbox

> Ok so rice and beans ok at nite?


matters your goals! and your macro split.

----------


## austinite

Mind your macros!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaspaco

My GF  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> My GF


If it fits your macros!

----------


## Gaspaco

> If it fits your macros!


Im bulking  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

I am so over this thread! Blocking!

~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## kronik420

2 slices wholemeal bread
1 slice cheese
1 porterhouse steak
2 bowls of chicken and corn soup

my dinner so far.... still hungry....

add about a cup of yogurt and about 15 strawberries..

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 chicken biscuit

3oz OJ

475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

3 whole eggs, cheese grits, and a link of deer sausage

----------


## Zodiac82

> My GF


did she get mad when u stopped to post that lol

----------


## Zodiac82

big chicken breast
baked lays

----------


## Gaspaco

> did she get mad when u stopped to post that lol


 :Smilie:  ..

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 6am

8am

3/4 chicken biscuit

1030 am

1/2 quarter lb beef hot dog

2pm

3/4 cup cracklin oat bran

950/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Tea.

----------


## GSXRvi6

A god damn doughnut... 

I know, fell off the wagon this morning

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna

----------


## DCI

5 egg omelte with fresh tomatos and lean ham with some melted cheese nom nom

----------


## Zodiac82

smear of pb

Attachment 144233

----------


## zaggahamma

Crappy eatin day no gym

Gonna switch today and saturday

Carrot cake with coffee #2

2 chickfila strips 3 oz cherry coke

Small cookie n cream shake

Spinach dip w club crackers

2777/day

----------


## probuild42

steak and salad

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## krugerr

> Eggs&oats


Sounds gross...

----------


## DecaKid

large PH pizza for 6.55 (special promo deal)
4 cups milk
3 scoops whey
half a chocolate cake
whiskey and grapefruit juice

capping off 9.3k cals and benching 315x17

----------


## zaggahamma

> large PH pizza for 6.55 (special promo deal)
> 4 cups milk
> 3 scoops whey
> half a chocolate cake
> whiskey and grapefruit juice
> 
> capping off 9.3k cals and benching 315x17


Wow^^

----------


## austinite

Just a troll, he'll be gone soon. Ignore him, Zag.

----------


## kronik420

probably not old enough to buy whiskey anyways lol...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just a troll, he'll be gone soon. Ignore him, Zag.


yeh who drinks whiskey with gf juice

----------


## t-dogg

> yeh who drinks whiskey with gf juice





1cup oatmeal, and 4eggs for bfest. 



Next meal up soon.

----------


## austinite

^ No brownies for you, T-dogg!! haahhahahaha

----------


## t-dogg

> ^ No brownies for you, T-dogg!! haahhahahaha



True story.



I like testing waters when using new stuff. But yes no brownies now lol

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

ny strip grilling now 11am (brunch)

no sides

6oz

333/day

pre workout  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> large PH pizza for 6.55 (special promo deal)
> 4 cups milk
> 3 scoops whey
> half a chocolate cake
> whiskey and grapefruit juice
> 
> capping off 9.3k cals and benching 315x17


And now look where you are... dummy.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

love gym days

999/day  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

950 was more correct earlier cuz no peanut butter in the zagga household

Now 2 glass moscato

Lil spin dip

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gross as$ dive restaurant

Lil fish lil burger lil philly lil fries lil okra

2222/day

----------


## Biohazard74

8oz turkey burger 93% lean, brown rice with red beans.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144253

----------


## zaggahamma

Steak sammy

Carrot cake

3111/day

----------


## cj111

I was only going to eat 1, but I ended up eating about 14 cookies my gf just baked...

YUM

----------


## brazuka

1 cup uncooked jasmine rice (cooked), 0.5 cups goya beans, 1 chicken breast (quick pre-workout meal)


Sorry about the picture making you tilt your head, forgot to rotate it  :Confusion: 
Calories: ~650
Protein: ~35g
Carbs: Good amount

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## sawyer86

200grams chicken breast
70grams brown paste
Mushrooms
Onions
Stock cube
Hand full of cashew nuts

----------


## nicehaxor

Homemade hamburger 400gr+ of 100% red meat with 1 egg to hold it together.

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 Slice of combo pizza

350

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO - 3 Whole eggs, cheddar cheese grits, Canadian Bacon, and a shake (frozen strawberries, banana, cottage cheese, and egg whites).

----------


## zaggahamma

sample of sliced applewood ham at target deli

picnicking tomorrow  :Smilie: 

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pork chop w gravy n onions

999/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Sushi

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sushi


??? is that a pun  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> Homemade hamburger 400gr+ of 100% red meat with 1 egg to hold it together.


That's the best looking burger on a paper plate I've seen in awhile.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

1040/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila club sammy

1/4 cup chic noodle soup

2 oz cherry coke

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

baking oatmeal cookies for the picnic now  :Smilie: 

smelllin goooooooooooooooood in heya

----------


## zaggahamma

didnt measure anything just tossed in the normal oatmeal cookie ingredients

so nibbled the corner off one cookie to test em...at least theyre half healthy  :Smilie: 

1700/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Just got done eating 6oz tri tip steak from the BBQ. Big leafy green salad with broccoli, cucumbers, radish and 1/2 an avocado. Yum

----------


## austinite

Cooking up some chicken thighs. Boiling eggs. Will chop up and combine with my special avocado/sour cream/salsa sauce.

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken from Wendy's

----------


## zaggahamma

2oz ny strip

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 slice of applewood smoked deli ham

1900/day

----------


## austinite

Chocolate banana peanut butter souffle.

----------


## Gaspaco

> ??? is that a pun


Have no idea whats pun  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&bread&banana

----------


## brazuka

24oz. Mashed Potatoes, Half Pound Chicken Breast, 1 Cup Whole Milk

1100 Calories
75g Protein
110g Carbs
Low/Moderate Fats

----------


## zaggahamma

> Have no idea whats pun


pun means feeding on a non edible source

----------


## Gaspaco

> pun means feeding on a non edible source


Oh, thanks bud

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&rice

----------


## Bio-Active

10 Egg whites one yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and 16 oz glass of fresh oj

----------


## redz

7 eggs, plus 250Grams of egg whites with some ketchup.

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## austinite

Egg, chicken, cheese omelet.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Small Ham and provo sammy on sweet rican bread

2 oatmeal raisin cookies

700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 large glasses moscato

1313/day

----------


## probuild42

Egg white protein shake. Getting ready to smoke a chicken, pork roast and beef roast. Estimated cook time 6 hours. Low and slow!!

----------


## austinite

^ Cooked eggs are more nutritious than raw  :Smilie:

----------


## probuild42

Pasteurized eggs from carton. If that makes a difference?

----------


## probuild42

Food for next couple days.

----------


## Back In Black

> Pasteurized eggs from carton. If that makes a difference?


it does :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Home made Thai green curry with chicken
White basmati rice
2 home made protein brownie muffins
Cup of tea

----------


## probuild42

I should've anwsered that difference. I dont drink raw eggs. I know that pasteurized eggs excellent soucre of protien and amino acids. Better then over cooked eggs.

----------


## austinite

WTF Shrimp?? I put a huge load of them in a pan to cook... I come back after 10 minutes and they all SHRUNK. WTF. This isn't going to feed me. Ridiculous.

Fvcking Shrimp Atrophy over here...

----------


## Sfla80

> WTF Shrimp?? I put a huge load of them in a pan to cook... I come back after 10 minutes and they all SHRUNK. WTF. This isn't going to feed me. Ridiculous.


Over cooked them sir

----------


## austinite

Here it is... Baby food. Tried to make an SFLA presentation but totally failed...

----------


## Zodiac82

this is what happens when the stupid Redskins play

Attachment 144299

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## MuscleInk

Last night:
- shrimp cocktail
- lobster bisque
- crab cakes
- stone crab claws
- 10 oz center cut fillet mignon
- steamed asparagus
- key lime pie








Right now:
- 12oz shaved eye of round beef bowl with fried onions and hot sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

3 glasses moscato

bowl of chili yum

spinach dip and club crackers

1 oatmeal cookie

2300/day

ribs goin on grill soon

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil too much today but only 1900 yesterday

One rib

Ear of corn

1/4 cup green beans

Small ham and provo sammy on sweet bread

2 oatmeal cookies

3333/day

----------


## probuild42

With rice and green beans.

----------


## MuscleInk

Home made Jambalaya!

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice curry

----------


## zaggahamma

> this is what happens when the stupid Redskins play
> 
> Attachment 144299


answer is:

you eat as shitty as they play?

----------


## sawyer86

7 egg whites 2 yolks
50 grams lean ham
50 grams raw oats
15 grams raisons
Black coffee

----------


## starscream

Olive garden salad minus the croutons with Italian dressing and 4 oz of chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 1030

1130am (preworkout)

1&1/2 eggs

1 strip bacon

4pm 

Pwo shake deluxe

1188/day

1small biscuit

----------


## zaggahamma

Omg soooooooo full!

Bowl of chili

Spinach dip

Club crackers

So gooood!

1900/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> answer is:
> 
> you eat as shitty as they play?


im gonna let that one slide lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Spanish rice
1/2 green pepper

----------


## zaggahamma

2 oatmeal cookies (the last 2 thank God)

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 small chickfila strip

2222/day

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

expresso

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club w/pickles
tuna and crackers
tea

and fruit bowl

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs and 2 strips of bacon on rican sweet bread

2 oz grape juice

525/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe

1212/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Wheres all the eatin?

Gaspaco what u snackin on?

----------


## sawyer86

200 grams steak
1 large potatoe
Mushrooms
Onions

----------


## zaggahamma

Nice meat n taters

----------


## zaggahamma

3 chicken mc nuggets and 1/3 small fry appetizer 630pm

7pm

Rican corned beef hash

Black beans and rice

Plantains

2 oz coke

2333/day

----------


## probuild42

cottage cheese before bed.

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## MuscleInk

4 plates of Kobe beef at Korean BBQ.

----------


## austinite

Ramen noodles, anyone??

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ramen noodles, anyone??




No im good

----------


## Gaspaco

> Ramen noodles, anyone??
> 
> YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8mE0qfr8Bo


 :Smilie:  he can make a bird nest there

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## MuscleInk

Make that 6 plates of Kobe!  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

spaghetti and meatballs  :Stick Out Tongue: 

id take a pic but its already gone...

----------


## Zodiac82

tea

Attachment 144374

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

corned beef hash , black beans n rice, plantain (leftovers)

small apple

crystal light

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

thread slowin down a little

pwo shake yum

1144/day

----------


## Gaspaco

> tea
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144374"/>


Tuna, with what?

----------


## Gaspaco

Risotto&chicken

----------


## sawyer86

Steak and chips

----------


## DCI

4 egg omelete some home cooked ham bout 40g with 15g of white cheese as flavour and one tomato from the vine will be yummy

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

2 frozen bananas
100g oats
Whey
Almond milk

----------


## probuild42

pork roast, brown rice and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

1 medium bbq chicken thigh

1 medium bbq spare rib

1444/day

----------


## austinite

Chicken and green bean casserole.

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the chili 

w/club crackers

2100/day

Gonna sleep goooood tonight

----------


## MuscleInk

Black chicken. Yes, it really is a black chicken!

----------


## Sfla80

> Black chicken. Yes, it really is a black chicken!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144390"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144391"/>


Heard it's really good.

Theres also a blue chicken I heard of once that u can actually eat raw

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz chicken, 1 serving avocado, Bowl of leafy greens with broccoli, cucumbers and radishes. Dinner  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> 6oz chicken, 1 serving avocado, Bowl of leafy greens with broccoli, cucumbers and radishes. Dinner


So what mr healthy

----------


## zaggahamma

Handful ghiardelli choc chips

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> So what mr healthy


lol that's a cheat meal  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Heard it's really good.
> 
> Theres also a blue chicken I heard of once that u can actually eat raw


It's quite tasty. Has a subtle sweetness to it as well. Reported to have libido enhancing effects.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Brussel sprouts
Home made cheesy bread roll
Home made malted roll with blueberry jam
Cup of tea

----------


## zaggahamma

jam and tea are back  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Tuna, with what?


pickles and turkey meat

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, cheddar cheese grits, 4 strips of bacon, glass of OJ, and a coffee with sugar-free caramel cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 whole eggs, cheddar cheese grits, 4 strips of bacon, glass of OJ, and a coffee with sugar-free caramel cream.


ever eat shrimp and grits...had that at the cheesecake factory and loved it...been wanting to recreate it at home ever since...doesnt seem hard to make

----------


## RaginCajun

> ever eat shrimp and grits...had that at the cheesecake factory and loved it...been wanting to recreate it at home ever since...doesnt seem hard to make


I love the stuff!

I will do that as soon as I find some fresh shrimp!

Def not hard to make and there are a few diff flavors you can go with.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I love the stuff!
> 
> I will do that as soon as I find some fresh shrimp!
> 
> Def not hard to make and there are a few diff flavors you can go with.


think i'm gonna try to copy theres or what i think i remember

couple cheeses

grits

green onions

BACON

salt of course

pepper

finely chopped red pepper

nice tiger shrimps

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 and 3/4 eggs

2 bacon

1 toast

crystal light

444/day

----------


## Back In Black

Pork and beef chilli with brown basmati rice

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100/day

EAT

----------


## irlkev

250g chicken breast
glass of water
Off to bed now.

----------


## austinite

Brown rice with steamed chicken and broccoli.

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz chicken breast boneless skinless, 300 grams sweet potatoe and leafy greens, 1 cup broccoli, 3 chopped radishes and chopped up cucumbers

----------


## irlkev

10 egg whites, 2 yolks.
coffee.
off to work now sadly.

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm

4oz italian sausage

rican black beans and rice

2 tbsp homemade augratin/bacon taters
4oz coke

10:13pm

bacon sammy

2300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Handful ghiardelli choc chips

2444

----------


## brazuka

mashed potatoes ground sirloin steak fresh sautéed mushrooms topped with shredded cheese+cup OJ  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Chicken thigh and cauliflower.

----------


## austinite

First homemade soup ever:

- Chicken Broth
- Soy Sauce
- Mushrooms
- Spinach
- Eggs
- Chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks, Ezekiel muffin and 16 oz glass of oj

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

pork steak onion n gravy

crystal light

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small apple

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

530 am post workout quest bar

7 am 10 egg whites 2.5 prices of Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites white sugar free maple syrup.... Yum 3 meals down already

----------


## zaggahamma

feed that furnace bro w2g

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe

1200/day

----------


## starscream

Cafe Rio grilled steak burrito :-)

----------


## Bio-Active

1015am 6oz chicken breast 1 cup of brown rice and my big bowl of greens, broccoli, radishes, cucumbers 115pm 6oz chicken breast and 300 gram sweet potato's 5 meals down so far

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144443

----------


## zaggahamma

Scrappy doo!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Scrappy doo!!!!


lol...not in sometime actually...that was sausage patties

lookin lean!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144449

----------


## MuscleInk

8 oz of chile crusted talapia.

----------


## austinite

4 Scrambled eggs. Just found out that water makes them fluffy, and loved it  :Smilie:

----------


## Venom

> 4 Scrambled eggs. Just found out that water makes them fluffy, and loved it


I like adding a little milk to mine for some fluff  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## austinite

Half of a Hershey's Chocolate bar with Almonds.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Half of a Hershey's Chocolate bar with Almonds.


Can I have the other half?

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken deluxe...chickfila

----------


## sportsman23

Just ate 8 oz steak and 1 cup rice with 1tbs coconut oil

----------


## austinite

1 large orange.

----------


## MuscleInk

Bacon wrapped chicken breast stuffed with cream cheese and asparagus with a side of cottage cheese, tuna, and grated apples.

----------


## austinite

This: http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/54...-zero-fat.html

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Chickfila chic n bisc

2oz OJ

Roast beef n provo sammy


3 oat cookies

Coffee #2

2 screwdrivers
1 glass moscato

2 slice combo pizza

2500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

BBQ having tri tip steak and greens for dinner

----------


## >Good Luck<

300g rib steak medium
Large russet baked potato 
Broccoli
Cheddar cheese

And a pepsi...last one I swear lol

----------


## Bio-Active

I am sneaking in a diet rum and coke while I watch the game. Don't tell anyone lol....

----------


## austinite

Caramelized apples drizzled with natural peanut butter and powdered sugar.

----------


## Zodiac82

couple pieces of popeyes chicken
red beans and rice
biscuit

----------


## zaggahamma

5 deviled eggs

Handful ghiardelli choc chips

2888/day

----------


## MuscleInk

Pasta salad with tuna, peppers, onions, cucumbers, and beats.

----------


## EverettCD

15 large gulf shrimp boiled & a cup of mixed veggies.

----------


## MuscleInk

14oz filet mignon

----------


## austinite

Half of an apple and coffee. 

33 calories so far today. yay.

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee


1/4 /lb beef hot dog 1/2 bun

450

Costco samples 327

777/day

2 screwdrivers

2 jack n diets

2 spare ribs

1/2 cup homemade augratin taters 

1/2 cup bc green beans

1 hawaiin roll

2000/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Carrot cake

1 more small rib

3/4 ice cream bar w choc n almonds

2888/day

----------


## RipOwens

Protein shake before bed

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## Fllifter

Badger milk

----------


## MuscleInk

> Food...


As opposed to???? Non food????  :Wink:

----------


## MuscleInk



----------


## austinite

> As opposed to???? Non food????


lol. I do that whenever I'm on the phone, it requires some text to post  :Stick Out Tongue: 

eggs/onions/cheese/tomatoes/orange

----------


## MuscleInk

> lol. I do that whenever I'm on the phone, it requires some text to post 
> 
> eggs/onions/cheese/tomatoes/orange


There, see....now my mind is at ease.  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

Sea bass and mushrooms

----------


## Beast_03

tuna and oats. yummy.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, cheese grits, 4 strips bacon, glass OJ, and coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
biscuit

----------


## redz

1.1 lbs of extra lean ground beef in a delicious meat loaf with some oats and onion in it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Egg salad sammy

Couple grapes

Crystal light

450/day

----------


## starscream

Chicken and broccoli. 

Had go lean crunch for breakfast for the first time! Pretty damn good!

----------


## Cuz

2 scoops whey, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 cup dry oats - 800 cals give or take

----------


## Gaspaco

Breast

----------


## austinite

1 Plum.

----------


## MuscleInk

> 1 Plum.


1 whole plum? By yourself? Way to go balls to the wall crazy you beast!  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> 1 whole plum? By yourself? Way to go balls to the wall crazy you beast!


I'm getting to 11% BF no matter what!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MuscleInk

> I'm getting to 11% BF no matter what!


1 plum a day should get you there quick I'd say.  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> 1 plum a day should get you there quick I'd say.


In my Plums Full Version - YouTube

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
2 biscuits

edit: oh and a shake

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chili dogs on buns....ended up being 2 chili dogs on buns thrown in a bowl and mashed up....yummy

----------


## redz

Downed a big protein shake after the gym just chowing down on a chicken breast now.

----------


## zaggahamma

Half banana just before gym at 130

Pwo shake at 430

8pm

Dozen lil neck clams

3 slice peperoni

Cup o pasta fajoli

2000/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple o spare ribs

2350/day

----------


## probuild42

over cooked chicken, over cooked rice and old salad. FML! I'm going shopping tomorrow or maybe just have a giant burrito from the gut truck. That will make me feel better.

----------


## austinite

A busted up omelett that wouldn't flip.

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## austinite

Gross, Gaspy!

----------


## probuild42

> Gross, Gaspy!


I've lost a few omeletts. I try to never use a spatula when cooking eggs or omeletts. The wonders of a non-stick pan. It's all in the wrist. lol

Eggs and oats are a staple! Eat away.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, cheese grits, 4 strips bacon, glass OJ, and coffee

----------


## ngeorge

biscuits

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken&rice

----------


## Sfla80

pwo shake

NOW 100% pure protein, non flavred
1 large banana
1 tbsp. natty pb
ice
water

Cooking 5# chicken breasts
2# shrimp
3 cups brown rice

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

5 deviled eggs

350/day

----------


## spiralkut

5 mcdoubles

----------


## zaggahamma

had half a pear after breakfast

now pwo shake yum

1050/day

----------


## austinite

Absolutely NOTHING. Because I turned the WRONG BURNER ON.

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie

Red beans n rice

1 oatmeal cookie

1/4 piece fresh baked banana amd oat bread

1800/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Seconds of shep pie

2222/day

----------


## O P

680 grams of penne and 2 cups of tomato sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

Large red seedles grapes

2300/day

----------


## austinite

1 orange.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144547

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 handful ghiardelli choc chips

2350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 &1/2 oat n raisin cookies

2600

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

5 deviled eggs

cup watermelon

400/day

----------


## EverettCD

Half gallon of green ice tea & 8 baked organic chicken drumsticks.

----------


## Zodiac82

pb&j...grapes and shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 330

Bacon cheddar burger on sesame seed bun

1/2 cup arbys fries

1/4 piece banana bread

1900 day

----------


## zaggahamma

2& 1/4 chicfila strips..lil sonnys bbq sauce

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 oat n raisin cookies

2444/day

----------


## austinite

5 scrambled eggs. 2 whole tomatoes. 1 slice of Ezekiel bread. 

Pow!

----------


## starscream

> 5 scrambled eggs. 2 whole tomatoes. 1 slice of Ezekiel bread.
> 
> Pow!


Where do you buy Ezekiel bread? I can't find it anywhere locally where I'm at.

----------


## EverettCD

> Where do you buy Ezekiel bread? I can't find it anywhere locally where I'm at.


I had to search around for it also. Most grocery stores that have a "natural" or "organic" section carry it. It is in the freezer, that's what had me doing circles around the store.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I had to search around for it also. Most grocery stores that have a "natural" or "organic" section carry it. It is in the freezer, that's what had me doing circles around the store.


yes i was going to ask if he looked in freezer but thought that was a given but you never know....

i've never tried it...my wife has tried it cuz she tried to go non gluten and i guess they either have mostly non gluten or at least a few varieties

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

leftover grilled/bbq'd burger (no bun)

small apple

crystal light

450/day

----------


## Cuz

Ezekial bread is n the freezer? No wonder I cant find it.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ezekial bread is n the freezer? No wonder I cant find it.


i believe so...in most chain markets...

u may find in a fancy whole food or organic like place non frozen but idk

yeh check around frozen bagels, cakes, lol

----------


## Sfla80

Always in the freezer from my experience

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## gbrice75

Authentic shishkabob (chicken):

w/ salad, pita, homemade hummus and tzatziki sauce. That's the beauty about living in such a multicultural part of the US... THE FOOD!!!

----------


## starscream

> yes i was going to ask if he looked in freezer but thought that was a given but you never know....
> 
> i've never tried it...my wife has tried it cuz she tried to go non gluten and i guess they either have mostly non gluten or at least a few varieties


I actually had no idea it was in the freezer.. I'll have to look. I've only checked the organic section and bread isle..

----------


## redz

4 tilapia fillets, some almonds, celery and cherry tomatoes.

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&rice

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken breast
potatoes
shake
pwo

----------


## zaggahamma

330 

pwo shake 


630

Small piece shep pie

Small serving of red beans n rice

1600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Handful toasted coconut cashews

3/4 cup Coffee con leche

1933/day

----------


## Sfla80

> Handful toasted coconut cashews
> 
> 3/4 cup Coffee con leche
> 
> 1933/day


Coconut cashews???

Sounds awesome...pics or describe?

----------


## MuscleInk

Dijon crusted baked chicken.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Where do you buy Ezekiel bread? I can't find it anywhere locally where I'm at.


Sprouts in SoCal.

----------


## Docd187123

> Authentic shishkabob (chicken):
> 
> w/ salad, pita, homemade hummus and tzatziki sauce. That's the beauty about living in such a multicultural part of the US... THE FOOD!!!


That looks like what I make lol. Have you ever tried making your own hummus?

----------


## Docd187123

And my menu currently looks like: tabouleh, hummus, baked chicken cutlets, and oven roasted potatoes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

light and fit dannon greek non fat 2x protein yogurt. blueberry flavored. yummy!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Coconut cashews???
> 
> Sounds awesome...pics or describe?


Yeh bro got em at our fav store

Guess very similar to a candied toasted almond

But cashews

Taste like a toasted coconut donut

But cashews

Lol

----------


## Sfla80

> Yeh bro got em at our fav store
> 
> Guess very similar to a candied toasted almond
> 
> But cashews
> 
> Taste like a toasted coconut donut
> 
> But cashews
> ...


Have to find some of those man...sounds great

----------


## zaggahamma

Gravy and onion pork chop

Put a fork in me im done 

Better yet take my fork away

Lmao

2444-2555/day

----------


## austinite

On the stovetop...

Brown rice cooking in chicken broth, will mix in veggies when done.

----------


## Docd187123

> On the stovetop...
> 
> Brown rice cooking in chicken broth, will mix in veggies when done.


add the nargeeleh for dessert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

maple syrup ham sammy
v8

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 oat n raisin cookie

coffee

111/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

roast beef sammy

555/day

----------


## t-dogg

Chicken breast, sweet potatoe

----------


## austinite

LUNCH: 5 scrambled eggs delicious-style. 1 apple.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

2 screwdrivers

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 qtr lb beef dog

Couple pieces of cheese and pepperoni picked off

3/4 ice cream bar w choc n almonds

2200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken with cheese..and bacon
salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n cheese cuban panini

Handful toasted coconut almonds

2900/day

----------


## Docd187123

Sirloin steak cut up and sautéed with sweet peppers, hot peppers, and onions in olive oil and pomegranate syrup with tabbouleh on top

----------


## austinite

> Sirloin steak cut up and sautéed with sweet peppers, hot peppers, and onions in olive oil and pomegranate syrup with tabbouleh



LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Tabbouleh. Next, I wanna see Shish Tawook!

----------


## Docd187123

> LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Tabbouleh. Next, I wanna see Shish Tawook!


Lol I'll snap pics when I make it. If you love tabbouleh you should try making it. It's extremely easy and quick, besides chopping the parsley. I'll send you a recipe if you don't have one

----------


## austinite

> Lol I'll snap pics when I make it. If you love tabbouleh you should try making it. It's extremely easy and quick, besides chopping the parsley. *I'll send you a recipe if you don't have one*


Yes please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Docd187123

> Yes please


Syrian style or Turkish style? Be a little daring and do both?  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

^ Whatever style is in that pic!

----------


## Docd187123

> ^ Whatever style is in that pic!


Turkish! The only difference is the one I made, Turkish, has pomegranate syrup added and is usually a bit "drier"

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

4 chickfila minis 

Fresh strawberry s

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chickfila sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

245 pm

1/4 lb all beer dog w kraut

1 piece pepperoni w cheese off a slice

4oz coke

1050/ day

530 pm

Carrot cake w coffee

1500/day

615pm

Glass of shiraz

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more shiraz

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

And just a tad more shiraz

1888-1919

----------


## austinite

Boy did I screw up today. 

Lunch was 5 hot dogs and 1 burger with chips. A Venti iced quad-shot latte and 2 large packages of peanut M & M's. 

Guilty............................

----------


## zaggahamma

pot roast with mashed potatoes and carrots

potato salad

Rican black beans and rice

1 ounce Pepsi

2777/day

----------


## Gaspaco

What are the macros of 4 chicken thighs(oven cooked) ??

----------


## bartman314

whey shake + 2 bananas

triple shot latte (a tiny amount of natural sugar...)

----------


## zaggahamma

> What are the macros of 4 chicken thighs(oven cooked) ??


with the epidermis:

92

4

60

----------


## Gaspaco

> with the epidermis:
> 
> 92
> 
> 4
> 
> 60


Thanks bro! 

P/C/F ??

----------


## Back In Black

Popcorn. Lots and lots of popcorn.

----------


## t-dogg

Chicken breast, sweet potatoe, and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks bro! 
> 
> P/C/F ??


yeh i mixed that up

i listed p/f/c

forgot which came second...lol

u prolly didnt eat the skin so idk bout that prolly 92 / 4 / 16 would be my guess

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 small pancake with natty pb and maple syrup

1 egg

small apple

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1pm gametime til now

2 glasses red wine 

777/day

----------


## austinite

Quarter pound of water.

----------


## Back In Black

Whole wheat pasta with beef bolognese
2 protein brownies
2 chocolate rice cakes
Cup of Rosie Lee

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&veggies

----------


## Zodiac82

lobster covered talapia

----------


## austinite

Eggs n' Green Beans.

----------


## Cuz

3 flounder fillets, 1.5 cups brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

By 630

More wine

Lil spin dip w club crackers

Slice of pizza

1666/day



10pm


Leftovers

Pot roast 

Taters carrots n gravy

2500/day

11 pm

another slice

1 oat n raisin cookie

2900

----------


## bass

I am eating something but can't say, its against the rules  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oats

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO- 4 whole eggs, 3 strips bacon, cheese grits, and OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 all beef dog w half bun

1.5 oz coke

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

pre workout

500

----------


## austinite

1 plum. I want 10 more.

----------


## Zodiac82

couple slices of pizza

----------


## gbrice75

Balsamic spicy chicken bruschetta.  :Smilie:

----------


## Docd187123

> Balsamic spicy chicken bruschetta.


That looks delicious. Did you buy it or make it yourself? Care to share a recipe if the latter?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef soup

----------


## austinite

5 eggs.

----------


## gbrice75

> That looks delicious. Did you buy it or make it yourself? Care to share a recipe if the latter?


I don't have a recipe per se, I've just been playing around with it recently. 

Boneless skinless chicken breast, pounded, seasoned with salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper. Marinate (as long as you like) in balsamic vinegar

diced Roma tomatoes 
diced onion
fresh cilantro, chopped
few cloves of garlic (I like lots of garlic), sliced large
2 tsp fresh lime juice
tbsp EVOO
'dash' balsamic vinegar
salt
pepper
cayenne pepper


Grill the chicken breasts and set aside. 

Heat EVOO in a pan and add the onion and garlic, let it sweat for a few minutes. Add the tomatoes and cook another minute add Add the lime juice and vinegar, reduce down until thickened (just a minute or two), remove from heat, season to desired flavor. Spoon 'bruschetta' (it's not really bruschetta, but my take on it anyway!) over breasts and bon appetit!

----------


## Docd187123

All I've had so far today is a nectarine and a peach. Guess I'm on "dat dere" IF diet today haha

----------


## Docd187123

> I don't have a recipe per se, I've just been playing around with it recently. 
> 
> Boneless skinless chicken breast, pounded, seasoned with salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper. Marinate (as long as you like) in balsamic vinegar
> 
> diced Roma tomatoes 
> diced onion
> fresh cilantro, chopped
> few cloves of garlic (I like lots of garlic), sliced large
> 2 tsp fresh lime juice
> ...


Awesome! Many thanks for that recipe. I'm planning on trying it sometime this week!!!

----------


## MuscleInk

Angus beef and lobster.

----------


## gbrice75

> Awesome! Many thanks for that recipe. I'm planning on trying it sometime this week!!!


My post got fcked up somehow, but hopefully you get the idea. I'll fix it tomorrow when I'm in front of a PC.

----------


## austinite

Docd, stop taking Gbrice's attention away from me.

----------


## Docd187123

> Docd, stop taking Gbrice's attention away from me.


I still need to get you that tabouleh recipe! Making stuffed grape leaves, cabbage, squash, and zucchini tonight  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> I still need to get you that tabouleh recipe! Making stuffed grape leaves, cabbage, squash, and zucchini tonight


Mmmm. Stuffed grape leaves in olive oil! Yum! Also sambusa.

----------


## Docd187123

> Mmmm. Stuffed grape leaves in olive oil! Yum! Also sambusa.


^^^if it's what I think you're trying to say p, I think it's got a k at the end lol but that's one of my favorites. Basically a middle eastern 'empanada'. I make the grape leaves in the pressure cooker, no OO, just water, salt, garlic, and a tomato.

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken and yellow rice

cabbage

1650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

spinach dip with club crackers

2150

----------


## Docd187123

Austin, this is for you  :Big Grin: 

Stuffed squash, cabbage, and zucchini and a salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144730

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 144730


damn how many sammies did you eat where's that from

----------


## Venom

> damn how many sammies did you eat where's that from


 Hmm after doing some investigatory work it appears those sammiches are from Arby's  :Big Grin: 

And I'm going to guess he ate all three because I'm fat and would do that lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked chicken tenderloins, cous cous with peas, and some natty PB with sugar free chocolate syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice pizza

1 chiclfila strip

2600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO- 4 whole eggs, 3 strips bacon, cheese grits, and OJ

----------


## austinite

> Austin, this is for you 
> 
> Stuffed squash, cabbage, and zucchini and a salad.


Holy crap! I'm on my way............

Do you boil it in broth? How long?

----------


## Docd187123

> Holy crap! I'm on my way............
> 
> Do you boil it in broth? How long?


Bring Rudy's with you  :Stick Out Tongue: . Boiled in water with spices for about 35-45min. Probably a bit too much since they started falling apart but ooooooo were they good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn how many sammies did you eat where's that from


1 sammy
2 subs
from arbys....was in a pinch so had to get fast food....had just finished shopping

----------


## Zodiac82

pb&sugar free jam..raspberry earlier

chicken breast w/melted mozzarella cheese now....yum

----------


## gbrice75

> My post got fcked up somehow, but hopefully you get the idea. I'll fix it tomorrow when I'm in front of a PC.


Fixed.  :Smilie:

----------


## Docd187123

Thanks GB! Can't wait to try that recipe out. Been making the same chicken recipes lately and need a good alternative!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 and 1/2 eggs

1 and 1/2 toast

2 small sausage patties

1 tsp natty pb

3 oz OJ

666/day

----------


## Trevtrev

Just finished half a grilled chicken and a cup of red beans from pollo tropical. 

......wish I would have just got the whole chicken.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## Sfla80

Yum!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yum!


looks nice and low carb too

----------


## Sfla80

Dont know what kind of seasoning she put on it but it was great. Im going to be eating this a lot more lol

----------


## likelifting

My heads all clogged up so I'm having some grilled chicken breast with a bunch of horseradish sauce. Nose is dripping now. Head is clearing up. 

Oh, thats not very appetizing for this thread. my bad.

----------


## probuild42

subway chicken sandwich and an almond joy.

----------


## Sfla80

> My heads all clogged up so I'm having some grilled chicken breast with a bunch of horseradish sauce. Nose is dripping now. Head is clearing up.
> 
> Oh, thats not very appetizing for this thread. my bad.


Actually do this alot but with salmon. I love it. Horseradish cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

Love horseradish on roast beef sammies

And sometimes steak ...horseradish/sourcream

----------


## Sfla80

French wine dinner tonight

----------


## DCI

Omelete and tuna exciting lol.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

swordfish steak
green beans
srirachi sauce
oj with strawberries

Attachment 144757

yum

----------


## zaggahamma

U guys b fine dining

And chicflila club and soup here

Tiny lil sundae

2200day

----------


## zaggahamma

Spin dip n club crackers

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chic n yellow rice

2750

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Yummy breakfast for dinner.

----------


## RipOwens

Just some plain 'ol oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144776

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 144776


need a grocery run?

----------


## Zodiac82

> need a grocery run?


not at all lol....chicken with cheese and swordfish steak....working so I cant be too extravagant lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> not at all lol....chicken with cheese and swordfish steak....working so I cant be too extravagant lol


shiat i thougt it was left over frozen pizza my bad....damn swordfish with ketchup

oh well i get the point  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> shiat i thougt it was left over frozen pizza my bad....damn swordfish with ketchup
> 
> oh well i get the point


damn zagga u usually on point...0 for 2...sriracha sauce and hot sauce lol

----------


## Zodiac82

edit: chocolate pudding and baked lays

----------


## zaggahamma

> damn zagga u usually on point...0 for 2...sriracha sauce and hot sauce lol


i'm old bro

lol

did u get the pun though

i got the "point" ?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee too

left a half toast

650/day

----------


## Sfla80

2 6oz pattys...93/7 ground
Sprouted ekeziel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Hella yum

1313/day

----------


## Docd187123

Forgot to take pictures but lunch today was:

A Lebanese salad called 'fattoush' with chicken shish tawouk and falafel.

----------


## Zodiac82

> i'm old bro
> 
> lol
> 
> did u get the pun though
> 
> i got the "point" ?


lol...I cant say that I get that one...maybe im gettin old too

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol...I cant say that I get that one...maybe im gettin old too


No im just a goofball

Point- swordfish

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

Red beans n rice

Plantains

.5 oz pepsi

2020/day

----------


## ghettoboyd

I just ate a big ass bowl of luckcharms lol.....what?...... there magicly delicious.....

----------


## Zodiac82

> No im just a goofball
> 
> Point- swordfish


ahhhhhh lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144795

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o chili

Spin dip n club crackers (dip from sunday finally gone)

2444/day

----------


## MuscleInk

Just finished a big bowl of pasta salad. Another Quest bar and steak and chicken still to come.

Might have to eat some frozen yogurt - fvck my trainer. He can suck it!!! Lol

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna
Boiled egg
Apple
Cornflakes with skim milk

----------


## Sfla80

3 extra large whole eggs
3 extra large whites
Low fat cheddar
Cystals hot sauce
Sprouted ekeziel

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and mozz
1/2 pulled pork sandwhich
baked lays

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

rican corned beef hash

red beans n rice

plantains

2 oz OJ

crystal light

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Delicious pwo shake
> 
> 1234/day


holy shyt..what was in that shake....u went up like 700 cals

----------


## Zodiac82

add a banana and pineapples

Attachment 144824

PWO

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage pie

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cottage pie
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144825"/>


oooo yum

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1 cup of cottage cheese and wheat thins.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 fried chicken breasts

1/2 ice cream bar w choc n almonds

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> holy shyt..what was in that shake....u went up like 700 cals


Chocolate and peanut butter gives most of the cals

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144828

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 144828


New plates?

Is that chicken...has an interesting coating...

Shrimps and rice look good

----------


## zaggahamma

1&1/2 strips bacon

2300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> New plates?
> 
> Is that chicken...has an interesting coating...
> 
> Shrimps and rice look good


nah the plates are old....and it slow cooked pork...or maybe even brisket...I didnt ask lol

----------


## Zodiac82

leftover pulled pork......or brisket????

----------


## zaggahamma

> leftover pulled pork......or brisket????


??????

lol

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

and 2 oz OJ also

ate 2 and 1/2 of the eggs

1 and 1/2 of the sausage

1 toast

600/day

----------


## gbrice75

Chicken 'Shawarma'. Rice, salad, pita, hummus, and tzatziki sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Nice!

Opah! (Sp?)

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum 

Coffee, youre on the bench..vodka suit up

1250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 double screw drivers

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144860

----------


## Docd187123

> Chicken 'Shawarma'. Rice, salad, pita, hummus, and tzatziki sauce.


Oh man, thats my kind of food GB!!! I make that at home but there are amazing places to get it in NYC and Jersey. You just reminded me of the old country lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

Pulled pork sammy

Crinkle fries 

Corn on cob

Root beer 

Lil ice cream sundae

3111/day

----------


## MuscleInk

Sticky lemon chicken and green beans.

----------


## RipOwens

Grilled chicken and one cheese stick

----------


## 1tuffmudder

Garlic pepper chicken and green beans

----------


## matcos

100 grams of oats 5 egg whites 1 egg

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of cereal

----------


## Zodiac82

chickfila spicy chicken

----------


## Giggle

Strawberry cranberry protein powder ice cream mmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila breakfast

3 screwdrivers

1/2 cinnabon 

Brazilian churrascaria buffet

2444/day

----------


## austinite

Squash.

----------


## austinite

Food

----------


## Docd187123

Country fried steak



Prime rib

----------


## zaggahamma

Football Sunday 2555

coffee

all beef dog

small portion guacamole w/ chips

5 beers /2 screwdrivers

big bowl chili w/ a few saltines

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chickfila breast

3 and 1/2 mini buns

1/2 cup oatmeal

600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple baby back ribs preworkout

850/day

----------


## Docd187123

Middle eastern 'inspired' chicken cutlets, my favorite!

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas rib

950

----------


## zaggahamma

Small Bartlett pear

1010/day

----------


## austinite

White rice and veggies.

----------


## matcos

White rice 100 gr vegetables and chicken 150 gr

----------


## kelkel

Grilled chicken Caesar Salad with extra chicken, green tea and a yogurt.

----------


## Back In Black

Cheeky little bowl of whole wheat spaghetti with pork, beef and vegetable bolognese. One of my homemade protein brownies

----------


## austinite

^ yum. Perfect meal. Love pasta. Love brownies. Guess I have to make your recipe again.

----------


## Back In Black

> ^ yum. Perfect meal. Love pasta. Love brownies. Guess I have to make your recipe again.


If you do, sub the oats for vanilla protein powder :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum yum

1555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

Hearty bowl of beef and bean CHILI

No crackers  :Smilie: 

2050/day

----------


## MuscleInk

Turkey breast with an arugula, spinach, mango, avocado salad with pine nuts.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 fresh plump juicy chickfila strips

2300/day

Lights out

----------


## likelifting

Air popped gluten free popcorn. Didn't even read the nutrition facts.

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with cinnamon and a dash of vanilla extract. And a cup of joe with sugar free caramel cream

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

2 bacon

Bartlett pear

1 dry toast

crystal light

500/day

----------


## tarmyg

Butter

~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

Parkay

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken club yum

1550/day

----------


## Bedford

Ezekiel 4:9 Almond Cereal ,1/2 cup skim milk & 1/2 cup of blueberries

----------


## cj111

baked sweet potato covered in ground beef and ketchup

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144931

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 144931



Nice fall table cloth

----------


## zaggahamma

Boiled chicken

Yellow rices

Few small shrimp

Red beans

Ice cream

Chocolate

Almonds

3133/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal pancake topped with natty pb and sugar free syrup.

Coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144934



Attachment 144935

----------


## tarmyg

> Attachment 144934


Is that meatballs on Ground Beef?

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

3 strips bacon

1 toast

crystal light

450/day

----------


## Back In Black

My first Christmas lunch of the year.

----------


## zaggahamma

> My first Christmas lunch of the year.


Looks delicious

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee con leche

1200

----------


## austinite

Turkey sammich

----------


## CookiesNCream

Sweet Potato Pancakes w/ Walden Farms Syrup and a glass of OJ, it's about the only thing I can keep down because of this damn stomah flu. Bleh.  :Clap:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice fall table cloth


thanks...unless thats sarcasm lol



> Is that meatballs on Ground Beef?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


yes...its a special sauce my wife cooked it in(she wont tell me) w/ ground beef and a pork chop underneath

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144951

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks...unless thats sarcasm lol
> yes...its a special sauce my wife cooked it in(she wont tell me) w/ ground beef and a pork chop underneath


Yw...It was all nicety not even a leaf of sarcasm

----------


## zaggahamma

Ny strip 

Black beans over bacon and onion rice

2 glass of red wine (cashmere cline)

Sliver of carrot cake

2666

Birthday dinner

----------


## tarmyg

Bacon and eggs

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee



3/4 of this ^^

crystal light

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 3 strips bacon, an apple, cup of OJ, and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

banana w natty pb

couple sips of coffee

555

----------


## Docd187123

Stuffed grape leaves and cabbage with some kibee

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yw...It was all nicety not even a leaf of sarcasm


ooooh the horrible pun  :Wink: 



> coffee
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144965"/>
> 
> 3/4 of this ^^
> 
> crystal light
> 
> 444/day


now that looks good

----------


## Zodiac82

roast beef sammy...hittin the gym

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## MuscleInk

Making a curry peanut butter beef. This should be interesting. Never tried THIS combination before.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144969

----------


## Bodacious

> Sweet Potato Pancakes w/ Walden Farms Syrup and a glass of OJ, it's about the only thing I can keep down because of this damn stomah flu. Bleh.


Sweet potato pancakes? More info on this please?
Can someone tell me how to make these? Thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

Wings

Ham amd cheese sammy

Small sundae

2555

----------


## tarmyg

> thanks...unless thats sarcasm lol
> yes...its a special sauce my wife cooked it in(she wont tell me) w/ ground beef and a pork chop underneath


Now that sounds AWESOME :-) HAHA, have got to try this (except the secret sauce of course  :Smilie: )

~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## tarmyg

Bacon and eggs

Thanks
~T
"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal- banana, vanilla extract, cinnamon, and honey.

3whole eggs

Glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 oz ny strip

3/4 cup black beans and rice

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1111/day

----------


## tarmyg

Chicken

----------


## pitchindude

Turkey, Bacon sammich on homemade bread. 6 slices of bacon, 12oz turkey. Damn tasty

----------


## probuild42

What ever I can to get the taste of clomid and nolva out of my mouth!! Just started pct.

----------


## zaggahamma

> What ever I can to get the taste of clomid and nolva out of my mouth!! Just started pct.


i think gaspaco has the answer for that one

----------


## probuild42

> i think gaspaco has the answer for that one


Dont want what he is cooking! Let me rephrase "What ever I have in my fridge!"

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dont want what he is cooking! Let me rephrase "What ever I have in my fridge!"


sorry to hear bro....hope the cycle went well...never tried nolva or clomid...first of hearing about the taste/after taste

----------


## probuild42

> sorry to hear bro....hope the cycle went well...never tried nolva or clomid...first of hearing about the taste/after taste


First cycle went well. All except the PIP. I was walking like a peg leg pirate for most of the cycle. Gained 20lbs! I am hoping to keep 10 LBM. 

Anyway back to OP. Just ate Tuna sandwhich.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144983

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 144983



Shrimps look good

Golden corral?

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 1/2 screwdrivers

Turkey n provolone on ciabatta with light pesto mayo(costco)..eh

Sip o pepsi

Pork chop n mashed taters

Gravy

2666

----------


## zaggahamma

Vanilla amd toasted coconut covered cashew

Yum

2929/day

----------


## matcos

Quinoa and eggs...

----------


## tarmyg

Avocado.

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

> Shrimps look good
> 
> Golden corral?


nah...buffet at a hotel in Atlantic City...

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Ham and cheese on sweet Puerto Rican bread yum

650/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 144994

----------


## zaggahamma

pork chop

mashed taters

gravy n onions

 :Smilie: 

4oz OJ

650

1300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple glasses red wine

Pulled pork sammy 

Small salad

Few french fries

Corn on cob

Lil coke

2666

----------


## austinite

I ate everything that I shouldn't have today. Including a 1200 calorie frosty. 

Fuk it.

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of a choc and almond ice cream bar

3100/day

----------


## austinite

Looking muscular, Zag!

----------


## tarmyg

Coffee, Water, and my morning pills which is almost a meal in itself.

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

water

2 small short ribs

3333

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145002

----------


## probuild42

3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 2 slices of toast, 3 turkey sausage links and sliced up half a mini watermelon I will snack on tell next meal.

----------


## austinite

Food...

----------


## zaggahamma

Small ham and cheese sammy

Scrambled egg

Coffee

2 glass red wine

Roast pork


1 lil Hawaiian roll

3/4 chicken breast

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Captain and coke

1515

----------


## DL_grrrl

250g of Quark and 25g Raspberries just before I head to bed 10.35pm in the UK

Cal 180
Pro - 33g
Cho - 10g
Fat -1g

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a quarter lb beef dog plain

1888

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145010



Attachment 145011

----------


## austinite

Cancer, you ruined my day. Going to get a cupcake now.

----------


## zaggahamma

Half serving vanilla and coconut cashews

Spinach dip w club crackers

2424/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream novelty

2777

----------


## tarmyg

4 hard-boiled eggs

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## AlphaMike

Boiled chicken breast and broccoli

----------


## MDK1

chocolate milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cancer, you ruined my day. Going to get a cupcake now.


buahaha....I actually had two..it was so good

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145025

----------


## Docd187123

Fatoush salad with chicken and beef shawarma

----------


## austinite

> Fatoush salad with chicken and beef shawarma


I hate you. 

I'm making Mansaf soon. Or Makloobeh.

----------


## AlphaMike

Teryaki shrimp and rice

----------


## Docd187123

> I hate you. 
> 
> I'm making Mansaf soon. Or Makloobeh.


I was hoping you'd see that  :Stick Out Tongue: . You have recipes for those brother or should I send some more your way  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> I was hoping you'd see that . You have recipes for those brother or should I send some more your way


haha. I have youtube recipes. Looks so good. I miss the stuff. The Laban I just cant figure out. Is it just hot yoghurt?

----------


## Docd187123

> haha. I have youtube recipes. Looks so good. I miss the stuff. The Laban I just cant figure out. Is it just hot yoghurt?


Laban is just yogurt. Labne is like a spread you put on pita bread. Sort of like cream ch**se but it's not real ch**se I don't think n

----------


## austinite

> Laban is just yogurt. Labne is like a spread you put on pita bread. Sort of like cream ch**se but it's not real ch**se I don't think n


So I can heat up yogurt then I assume. It just looks soup-like consistency. I need to get to the mediterranean store for the Shrak bread. The super thin bread that lines the bottom. 

thanks for the info man!

----------


## tarmyg

400g of chicken

----------


## Docd187123

> So I can heat up yogurt then I assume. It just looks soup-like consistency. I need to get to the mediterranean store for the Shrak bread. The super thin bread that lines the bottom. 
> 
> thanks for the info man!


Yes you can certainly do that. My mom makes her own yogurt from her mom's recipe and it is already made with a thinner souplike consistency. Another way if you prefer it cold is chop up some mint and cucumbers and mix them with yogurt. Add in a few ice cubes. After the ice melts a bit it will thin out as well. I use that style to put on top of stuffed grape leaves too

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145028

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chicken breast

Slice papa johns pizza

Cake and ice cream  :Frown:  darn bday partys

1400 and feeling nappable

----------


## austinite

> Yes you can certainly do that. My mom makes her own yogurt from her mom's recipe and it is already made with a thinner souplike consistency. Another way if you prefer it cold is chop up some mint and cucumbers and mix them with yogurt. Add in a few ice cubes. After the ice melts a bit it will thin out as well. I use that style to put on top of stuffed grape leaves too


This is great. Thanks man.

----------


## Back In Black

This in the top 3 of my fave meals 
Whole wheat pasta 
Red bell pepper 
Mushrooms 
Chick breast 
Red pesto 
Low fat cheese grated and run through

----------


## probuild42

Brown rice with tuna on top and a baby spinach/spring mix salad.

----------


## austinite

> Attachment 145028

----------


## Zodiac82

lmao

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## kelkel

Half fat vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I try really hard to like you but with posts like this, you are ruining it for me  :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:  I am drinking a green tea. blahhhhhhhh




> Half fat vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup.

----------


## kelkel

I'll share my ice cream with you G!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

saboteur  :Drool: 




> I'll share my ice cream with you G!

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 all beef dog w mustard only

Pwo shake

2650/day

----------


## redz

Can of tuna and 2 pickles.

----------


## MuscleInk

5 ribeye steaks and 7 pieces of prosciutto wrapped grilled asparagus. I think I need to explain to HAW the difference between bulking and death by cholesterol!!!!!!!!

----------


## MuscleInk

> I'll share my ice cream with you G!


Hey, that better be frozen Greek yogurt Mister Kel!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

in one sitting... how do you do that. Can your HAW cook for me....I don't require much tho. LOL



> 5 ribeye steaks and 7 pieces of prosciutto wrapped grilled asparagus. I think I need to explain to HAW the difference between bulking and death by cholesterol!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145046

----------


## MuscleInk

I'm starring at the last steak now. This was supposed to be a pre-workout meal, not a meat-induced coma!!!!!She's a great cook but I swear she needs glasses because she feeds me like I'm 400lbs not 185lbs!!!!!!




> in one sitting... how do you do that. Can your HAW cook for me....I don't require much tho. LOL

----------


## kelkel

> Hey, that better be frozen Greek yogurt Mister Kel!!!!!!


Oh hell no. I need the calories. And invite me over, I'll help with the steaks....

----------


## zaggahamma

1 chickfila strip

Lil bbq sauce

2800

----------


## likelifting

Pigs in the blanket. The old Polish or German dish. But I did the lazy mans PitB. Sliced up some cabbage and put it on the bottom of a 9x13. 2 pieces of bacon. Sliced some onions and layered them over the cabbage. Poured one small can of tomato sauce over it. Then took a pound of lean ground beef, mixed in some brown rice, chopped green bell peppers, 4 eggs and a little seasoning. Mixed it up and spead it over the onions and cabbage. Poured one more small can of tomato sauce over the top and sprinkled some low fat cheese on top. Baked it at 375 for an hour and then ate it. Prolly blew the diet, but I'm only eating a square a day.

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs and hot sauce

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Sfla80

Tuna fish salad..ekeziel bread. Tuna has gala apples. A quater of pickle and evo mayo.

Left over sirloin too

----------


## zaggahamma

prolly eat half this

coffee earlier

----------


## zaggahamma

stuffed

550 /day

----------


## Back In Black

> prolly eat half this
> 
> coffee earlier


Looks good, care to share?

----------


## Back In Black

Out for lunch. I barely touched the chips.

2 x 4oz beef patties
Pulled pork shoulder
Fried egg
Cheese
Salad
BBQ sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

> Looks good, care to share?


Lol

It is

Soooo good...one of my fav nom noms...the inlaws (abuela) makes it

Corned beef hash (puerto rican)

Not gonna be a good pro/fat ratio though..prolly why I like it lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## Back In Black

> Lol
> 
> It is
> 
> Soooo good...one of my fav nom noms...the inlaws (abuela) makes it
> 
> Corned beef hash (puerto rican)
> 
> Not gonna be a good pro/fat ratio though..prolly why I like it lol


Ahhh, corned beef hash. Yummy :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ahhh, corned beef hash. Yummy


I second that  :Drool:

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
French toast
PWO

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna finish the second half tomorrow morning

maybe with an egg  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

ham and swiss on sweet rican bread...good size sammy  :Smilie: 

2 oz pepsi

1977/day

----------


## Live for the PUMP



----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef hash leftovers

Didnt make it til breakfast

Small hanful toasted coconut cashews

2500/day

----------


## RipOwens

Grilled chicken, string beans, and half pita

----------


## tarmyg

2 eggs and some mayo.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## AlphaMike

scrambled eggs

----------


## tarmyg

Protein Shake!

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145085

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 145085


chicken with cheese?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chickfila strip and a half

black beans and rice

2 oz OJ

500/day

----------


## AlphaMike

Baked potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1200/day

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken with red bell pepper and mushroom in black bean sauce with basmati rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

> chicken with cheese?


yep...melted mozz...yummy

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee #2

3/4 glass o red

1400/day

----------


## Sfla80

So just tried these for first time. High protein pack snack for on the go. Can be eaten cold or hot. (Not my creation either) but a great idea. Next time will use deeper pans to cook them. 

Its an "egg muffin" and any ingredients you want. These are...

Eggs
Bell peppers
Red onion
Chicken
Low fat skim mozzarella

Next time will be doing turkey ground.

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz ny strip

3/4 cup taters n gravy

1888

----------


## Sfla80

Tonight was a test night in our kitchen....this is califlower "bread". Basically just cali, cheese and garlic.

Also ate 7 oz ny strip and 6 oz ribeye.

----------


## Zodiac82

> So just tried these for first time. High protein pack snack for on the go. Can be eaten cold or hot. (Not my creation either) but a great idea. Next time will use deeper pans to cook them.
> 
> Its an "egg muffin" and any ingredients you want. These are...
> 
> Eggs
> Bell peppers
> Red onion
> Chicken
> Low fat skim mozzarella
> ...


looks good




> Tonight was a test night in our kitchen....this is califlower "bread". Basically just cali, cheese and garlic.
> 
> Also ate 7 oz ny strip and 6 oz ribeye.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145110"/>


cauliflower....I just had a horrible flashback of my grandma makin me eat a whole bowl of cauliflower because I threw up one...NO THANKS lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145111

----------


## zaggahamma

Spin dip/club crackers

Few coconut cashews

2222/day

----------


## Anxnymous

14oz T-Bone Steak, salad, sweet potato fries-baked-, 4 slices cinnamon whole wheat bread

----------


## Combat Vet 11B

Hard boiled eggs.

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Sweet potato pancakes? More info on this please?
> Can someone tell me how to make these? Thanks


Here's the receipe that I used ....

- 1/4c rolled oats
- 1/4c baked sweet potato
- 1/2c egg whites
- 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Almond Milk
- 1 Scoop VPnilla Protein Powder (if using whey protein powder like I do, use 1/2 scoop and add 2 tbsp coconut flour)
-1/2 tsp baking powder
- 1/2 tsp cinnamon
- 1/2 tsp maple extract (you can also use butter extract if you don't have maple)

Blend everything except the protein powder and almond milk. Mix in protein powder with spoon. Add your almond milk. The batter should be thick but not too thick you can't pour. If you add all the ingredients together in the blender from the start sometimes it gets too runny. Then just cook like pancakes. I topped mine off with some PB2 mixed with a splash of almond milk to make it peanut butter-like and Walden Farms Pancake Syrup.


Macros (using 1/2 scoop pure protein vanilla, not including the PB2 I put on top)- 
- 5g fat, 
- 48g carbs (10g fiber)
- 37g protein 


ENJOY!!  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Hungry. But sleep wins.

----------


## tarmyg

2 eggs and some rice pudding. Yeah, that is carbs you mofo's ;-)

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Sfla80

> looks good
> 
> 
> cauliflower....I just had a horrible flashback of my grandma makin me eat a whole bowl of cauliflower because I threw up one...NO THANKS lol


I used to feel the same...it was actually delicious....can use it as a crust for pizza, and multiple other things we are gonna try now.

----------


## Sfla80

> Here's the receipe that I used ....
> 
> - 1/4c rolled oats
> - 1/4c baked sweet potato
> - 1/2c egg whites
> - 2 Tbsp Unsweetened Almond Milk
> - 1 Scoop VPnilla Protein Powder (if using whey protein powder like I do, use 1/2 scoop and add 2 tbsp coconut flour)
> -1/2 tsp baking powder
> - 1/2 tsp cinnamon
> ...


Sounds awesome

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 bacon strips

toast

OJ

coffee

450/day

----------


## Sfla80

And some of the left over cali bread

----------


## Zodiac82

enchilada chicken
rice
PWO

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small beef burrito 

Turkey ham/rican seasoned rice and black beans YUM

couple small slice sweet plantains

1850/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Carb-Heaven 

Attachment 145144

----------


## zaggahamma

Guess ur on a carb refeed? Lol

Looks like ny texas garlic toast

I wonder whats gonna b calling me from the kitchen later

Aint no way sandman gonna come with out sacrificing 2k 

Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple chickfila strips

Dry cereal (cracklin oat bran)

2444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Guess ur on a carb refeed? Lol
> 
> Looks like ny texas garlic toast
> 
> I wonder whats gonna b calling me from the kitchen later
> 
> Aint no way sandman gonna come with out sacrificing 2k
> 
> Lol


lol more like thats what my wife slapped in front of me lol...good as ish too

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145171

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

coffee first

crystal light

500

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

525

----------


## tarmyg

Moose Steak!



Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

breast......

chicken that is..

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yummers

1200

----------


## noitangidni

All the dry lean proteins  :Frown:  turkey etc. catabolic days suck  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145220



Attachment 145221



Attachment 145218



Attachment 145219

and the salad make it a healthy meal  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Captain n coke and captain and diet coke

2 pretzel sticks w beer cheese

3/4 tennesse whiskey cake ala mode

2 chickfila strips

1/2 cup soft serve w choc syrup

2650/day

----------


## Docd187123

Munooshe and falafel

----------


## austinite

> Munooshe and falafel


bitch. Zatar?

----------


## Docd187123

> bitch. Zatar?


No. Onions and hot pepper. This is payback for the BBQ you're having  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Docd187123

> bitch. Zatar?


How do you know how to spell these words In English better than I do lmao? I want to throw in the numbers like they write with over there not knowing how best to write it out in English

----------


## RaginCajun

Pancake (made with one egg, banana, 1/4 cup of oats, cinnamon, vanilla extract, and a pinch of salt) topped with two tbl spoons of natty pb, and sugar free syrup.

Cup of yogurt with honey and raspberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila breast 

4 mini buns

Coffee

OJ

555

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham and cheese sammy

Half a can of Pepsi cola

1313/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Back In Black

> 


Salmon?

----------


## Back In Black

This evenings starter

Coke Zero
Japanese style rice crackers



Main course

Thai red curry with chicken
Basmati rice

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^^^yummy

I was guessing blackened salmon too

----------


## Sfla80

> Salmon?


Yes sir...blacken...little tarter sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon cheddar burger

3/4 ice cream bar w choc n almonds

2222

----------


## almostgone

On a quick break at work....pretty sure this was a turd disguised as a protein bar...

----------


## zaggahamma

Coconut cashews

Couple pretzels w lil beer cheese

2777

Lights out

----------


## Cone

500g minced chicken 400g rice whole red pepper

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ pork loin and whole wheat Mac n cheese

----------


## Cuz

6 egg, 3 whole 3 white, bout 2 cups of brown rice maybe more  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

Now hopefully a diet guru is around. Yes this "fast food". Pollo tropical...but brown rice chicken grilled pepper and onions. 

Could this be a bad meal?

----------


## Cuz

> Now hopefully a diet guru is around. Yes this "fast food". Pollo tropical...but brown rice chicken grilled pepper and onions. 
> 
> Could this be a bad meal?


id eat it  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

> id eat it


Lol its good as hell. Just feels weird being take out and all

----------


## austinite

> Now hopefully a diet guru is around. Yes this "fast food". Pollo tropical...but brown rice chicken grilled pepper and onions. 
> 
> Could this be a bad meal?


Hell yeah. Looks good to me. Brown rice all the way.............. Better than white rice.

----------


## Combat Vet 11B

Tuna and mixed veggies.

----------


## Sfla80

> Hell yeah. Looks good to me. Brown rice all the way.............. Better than white rice.


Good cause I got 2  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

1.1lbs of extra lean ground beef in a meat loaf.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 chicken breast

----------


## Combat Vet 11B

Eggs and blueberries, with black coffee.

----------


## Sfla80

4 egg and turkey ground muffins

1cup cottage cheese
1 splenda
1/2 cup strawberry

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila breast 

4 mini buns

1/4 cup strawberries

2 coffees

Water

555

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## mummra

Brown Rice 4oz of Tilapia and some asparagus!!!! mmmmm YUM

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of deli ham

small bananna

650/day

----------


## tarmyg

Cottage Cheese - Chili Chipotle.


Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Sfla80

Pwo shake for a killer leg session

----------


## zaggahamma

Great workout here too

Pwo shake at 430 

Ham and cheese sammy at 7

1850/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145337

----------


## zaggahamma

Laugh my scrapple off

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 1/2 chickila strips

1/2 rice

1/2 cup tater salad

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

preworkout shake

699/day

----------


## Sfla80

Well was gonna eat .5# lean ground beef. But cant freaking find it lmao. Must have thrown it away when I was empting groceries. ..no other explanation :/

So now its a cup of cottage cheese with peaches. Delicious but not a meal...

----------


## probuild42

Eggs and oats.

----------


## Phoenix18

10oz of grilled BBQ chicken, and 3/4 cup of oats and raspberries

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

not much eatin goin on

must be a food shortage

----------


## Back In Black

Spaghetti and meatballs

----------


## Little_John

Chicken broccoli and rice

----------


## zaggahamma

4 oz baked ham

3/4 cup tster salad

1/3 cup creamed corn

1888/day

----------


## Lipid

200g Kangaroo Mince
2 Egg Wholes
200g Egg Whites

----------


## zaggahamma

Small piece pumpkin pie

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145383

----------


## Zodiac82

found out what the secret sauce was....chili sauce and jelly....I kno righ sound horrible but my god is it good

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 and 3/4 eggs

2.22 oz smoked sausage

1 toast

3/4 pat butter all day

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

gonna go for an early workout

375

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145388

----------


## tarmyg

Smoked Horse Sausage.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yummeroo

1050/day

----------


## AlphaMike

boiled chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chicken club

Coffee 3

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple o captain n cokes

1717

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slices pepperoni

2333

----------


## likelifting

Piece of ham.

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad sandwhich

----------


## DCI

Protein and cottage cheese going to bed in a while fun fun lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small ham amd cheese sammy

2777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

hamber helper
mashed potatoes
couple mozz sticks

----------


## RaginCajun

Stuffed bell peppers (stuffed with ground beef, ground turkey, mushrooms, onions, peppers, garlic, and parm cheese)

Baked Sweet pot fries

----------


## RipOwens

Shake then sleep

----------


## Megalodon6

Taco bell.... don't judge me  :Frown:

----------


## tarmyg

3 eggs and a Tortilla Bread.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## likelifting

peanut butter on a piece of sourdough toast and a half glass of milk.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pancake (made with a ripe banana, 1/2 cup oats, one whole egg, vanilla extract, and a pinch of salt)

Topped with a dollop of crunchy natty pb and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145422

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

pre workout shake

put about 3/4 cup raw oats in the shake today...YUM

650/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Small ham n cheese sammich

1600/day

----------


## likelifting

^ We just bought a small ham and are doing the ham n eggs, ham sammich too. Can't always eat it, but good once in a while.

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken chow mein with courgette, mushroom, orange pepper and wholemeal basmati rice.

----------


## Sfla80

Have had two of these today and breakfest....2 cups of brailla omega 3 pasta...8oz chicken.

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^ We just bought a small ham and are doing the ham n eggs, ham sammich too. Can't always eat it, but good once in a while.


Yup same here

Gonna make pea soup and northern beans and a few sammiches

 :Smilie:

----------


## likelifting

Love pea soup.

----------


## Zodiac82

Hawaiian pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

4 oz ny strip

1 eggo w natty pb

2121/day

I may need another snack before sandman  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

pepperoni pizza

fark!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> pepperoni pizza
> 
> fark!!!


Much better than pineapple on pizza...lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Cream o wheat

Put a fork in me

2444/day

----------


## frighteous

I am eating a turkey burger, that I made with finely chopped jalapeno peppers and a little olive oil kneaded into the meat with 1 piece of white American cheese, light blue plate mayo, and a tiny bit of mustard on a toasted whole wheat bun...for the last 3 days I've been eating herring and a small bit of wheat pasta for dinner with a small salad. I really enjoy that, but omg...I decided to turkey burger it up for Halloween.....so... it tastes BEYOND good. it's unbelievable.UNBELIEVABLE.

----------


## austinite

Cottage cheese with peanut butter.

----------


## almostgone

Grilled chicken and Brussel sprouts.....the machine shop is going to be smelling rough in a little while.... :2fart:

----------


## likelifting

Air popped popcorn.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 can corned beef hash w/ketchup

coffee 

3.91 oz OJ

555/day

----------


## Phoenix18

Chicken chicken and chicken. Green beans and some cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Much better than pineapple on pizza...lol


whaaaaat u aint living til pineapple is on a pizza lol

----------


## Zodiac82

couple ham sandwhiches

----------


## zaggahamma

> whaaaaat u aint living til pineapple is on a pizza lol


Lol

Never liked the combo of savory and fruit

Sure looks good though

----------


## Back In Black

> Lol
> 
> Never liked the combo of savory and fruit
> 
> Sure looks good though


I'm with you on that.


Wild Salmon
Green beans
Baked potato
Home made chocolate protein muffin

----------


## Little_John

Avocado mixed with a can of tuna

----------


## austinite

Sweet stuff and Pizza.... not for me either.

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple o captain morgan n cokes

Bbq ribs few french fries 

Ear o corn

2400/day

----------


## Awesome_Archy

It''s Friday, huge plate of lasagna, garlic bread, Caesar salad and a protein shake.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lol
> 
> Never liked the combo of savory and fruit
> 
> Sure looks good though





> I'm with you on that.
> 
> Wild Salmon
> Green beans
> Baked potato
> Home made chocolate protein muffin





> Sweet stuff and Pizza.... not for me either.


u guys are my sworn enemies now lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145480



Attachment 145482



Attachment 145481



Attachment 145483

last nights dinner

----------


## ZaLkeN

10 green peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

> 10 green peppers


Thats a first

----------


## austinite

lol. Pepper head  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken biscuit (half the biscuit)

.5 oz OJ

Breakfast in bed

333/day

----------


## probuild42

Eggs, Toast, Sausage and Grapes.

----------


## zaggahamma

1 beer

couple vodka/teas

couple shots flavored moonshine  :Smilie: 

cup of northern beans and rice

coffee #2

1350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Single malt scotch

Chicken and cheddar n jalapeño deer sausage Alfredo with whole wheat pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

Captain n coke

2 pbr's 

Slice pepperoni

1/2 waffle/syrup

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

scrambled egg swiss n turkey ham tortilla

Yum

575/day

----------


## austinite

in about 30 minutes I'll be eating the best Kolaches ever.

----------


## tarmyg

5 eggs, Tortilla Bread, and Caviar!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee #2

Small captain n coke (glad its all gone)

Shepherds pie

1234/day

----------


## zaggahamma

A fn donut

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bbq ribs

Few ff

Ear of corn

Sweeeeet sauce

Ice cold coke prolly 22oz

2555/day

----------


## redz

Chewing my way through another dry baked chicken breast.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Quest protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream bar

2888

----------


## tarmyg

3 eggs, Tortilla Bread, hot sauce.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Back In Black

It's daddy/daughter day. So that always means skinny latte and muffin at our fave coffee shop. But holiday in 2 weeks means no muffin :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, cheese grits, and a glass of tangerine juice

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

scrambled eggs

lil ham and swiss sammy

2 oz OJ

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pad Thai chicken

----------


## probuild42

3 eggs, a bowl of oatmeal ceareal and alka seltzer cold! I fell SH!TTY!

----------


## zaggahamma

^^sorry to hear bro^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1255/day

----------


## Back In Black

Wild Alaskan salmon
Large baked potato
Green beans

Higher carb day (500g) done :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Rice veggies chicken.

----------


## zaggahamma

only 7 eaters today

IF diets?

----------


## RaginCajun

> only 7 eaters today IF diets?


Hahahaha!

----------


## zaggahamma

ravioli lasagna bolognese(sp?)

premade by costco in my near future

first time trying

wonder if sfla has tried it if they sell at his costco?????

prolly a cheat meal though....lol

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## redz

About 1.2lbs of delicious extra lean ground beef meatloaf.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145578

----------


## kronik420



----------


## RaginCajun

Deer backstrap wrapped in bacon stuffed with jalepeno and cream cheese

Roma tomato, cucumber, and mozzarella cheese with balsamic ving/olive oil salad

----------


## probuild42

whole wheat Spaghetti and extra lean meatballs with a side baby spinach salad.

----------


## austinite

Chicken sandwich.

----------


## jdpeters

Protein shake meal replacement shake, combined. 7am

JP

----------


## Back In Black

PPWO

Cottage cheese
Boiled egg
Pineapple
Bran flakes with skim milk

----------


## RaginCajun

4 whole eggs, cheese grits, 3 strips bacon, a dollop of sour cream, and glass of OJ

Granny Smith apple and coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145612

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Brussel sprouts
2 white bagels with jam and cream cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

ravioli lasagna bolognese 

pre workout

550/day

----------


## 3day

NY strip potato and asparagus fresh off the grill.

----------


## teezer33

Can of tuna, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, and some Parmesan cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1200/day

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken c.ow me in with brown basmati rice
2 x protein muffins

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145632

----------


## mk19gunner

I hear the dinner bell ringing at the Y. I will be having the bearded clam on a 5'07-130 pound lady with a beautiful body.

cheers!

----------


## zaggahamma

Tough act to follow there mr tuna taco

Slice (of pizza) geez

1/2 of a 1/4 lb hot dog w/kraut

1 oz pepsi

Sample of lo mein n veggie at costco

1800/day

----------


## 1tuffmudder

Some good old fashion chicken and wait for it......... broccoli. I know very original.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila breast

Serving of choc covered peanuts

2222/day

2 days in a row

----------


## LbforLb152

Chicken breast mashed potatoes. Brown rice. Lean ground beef, spaghetti. white rice. Whey protien, protien isolate. Milk. Water. Haha this is pretty consistent right now. It could be cleaner, but not getting ready for a competition it it would be a lot more strict and cleaner eating.

----------


## tarmyg

Protein shake, the only way to fly!!!

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## RaginCajun

4 whole eggs mixed with ground venison

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145633

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chic breast

1/2 biscuit lil gravy

1/2 scram egg

2 oz OJ

500

----------


## redz

Just fighting through 800g's of ham.

----------


## tarmyg

400g of Chicken breast.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

hot dog

1 oz pepsi

ice cold water

serving of choc peanuts

coffee #2

1275/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and meatballs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145648

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef hash

Black beans n rice

Plantains

Pepsi 6 oz

Choc almonds

2700/day

----------


## tarmyg

Protein shake with Milk!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145668

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

ravioli lasagna

crystal light

525/day

----------


## tarmyg

Drinking some Wine to celebrate my wife's job offer :-)

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

> Drinking some Wine to celebrate my wife's job offer :-)
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


Congrats bro

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1234/day

----------


## Back In Black

Pork and beef chilli
Brown basmati rice
Protein muffin
Rice cake

----------


## austinite

Fuk it. I'm going for fast food...

----------


## Zodiac82

breaded chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

large ham and provolone sammy

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Half chickfila breast

Few chocolate almonds

2222/day

----------


## tarmyg

2 eggs and caviar!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

breaded chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

pork steak

apple

444/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum 

Down the hatch

Nuther good week

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Down the hatch


thats a title of of "movie" series lol

----------


## Zodiac82

bbq pulled pork and cheese 

Attachment 145697

----------


## Back In Black

Brown basmati rice
Green beans
Teriyaki salmon

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

3 small bbq spare ribs w/ bbq sauce

Few ff w/bbq sauce

Corn on cob

4/5 piece of garlic bread

1950

----------


## tarmyg

"Daddy, can we get up, can we get up, CAN WE GET UP, DAAAAAAADY"

05.45am 

C O F F E E!!!!!!!

Thanks
~T

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 ham sammy

2 coffees

1.5 oz OJ

399/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4 bites chicken tortilla soup

1 spare rib

599/day

----------


## zaggahamma

glass of red

2 glasses of white

1111/day

----------


## Megalodon6

Green beans 2 chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 glasd white

12 chickfila nuggets

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon cheeseburger

Couple ff

3 oz coke

Choc chip cookie

2666

----------


## tarmyg

Had a BAD day, ate everything in sight. I stopped recording it in myfitnesspal around 5pm.

~T

----------


## almostgone

Some grilled skirt steak that the wife had put into some hybrid low carb/cardboard based wrap.....so the wrap hit file#13 and I'm now eating the skirt steak sans wrap.
On a side note she put a tad of horseradish and mashed avocado on the skirt steak when she made the wrap. It is semi-decent.

----------


## kronik420

ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

> Some grilled skirt steak that the wife had put into some hybrid low carb/cardboard based wrap.....so the wrap hit file#13 and I'm now eating the skirt steak sans wrap.
> On a side note she put a tad of horseradish and mashed avocado on the skirt steak when she made the wrap. It is semi-decent.


still alive?

----------


## Cuz

8 eggs. cup of raw oats. hard to eat to say the least.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Scrambled egg turkey ham amd swiss burrito

Water

555/day

----------


## probuild42

Coffee, 3 whole eggs and 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup cooked oatmeal with blueberries, 2 slices mini watermelon, 1/4 of a banana and a few chunks of fresh pineapple. yum


I'm Full!!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 light beers

2 glasses moscato

hamburger

small portion arbys curly seasoned fries

crystal light

1919/day

----------


## almostgone

> still alive?


Me...yes, sir!....The wife...so far...lol.

Eating a chicken breast and a 2 tablespoons of pepitas (pumpkin seeds).

----------


## zaggahamma

Few club crackers w spin dip

1/2 almond joy

2222

----------


## redz

Massive cheat day, I slept most the day and then had a medium peperoni pizza and im baking cookies. Gotta get my head straight and I figured 1 down day is better than keeping my head in the gutter.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Just got done eating chicken wings on the charcoal grill. Buffalo sauce on some, hawaiin on some, and teriyaki also. 

Corn on the cob and fresh green beans to go with them. 

Good stuff.

----------


## zaggahamma

Choc peanuts

2888

----------


## probuild42

Carne Asada, rice and beans with flour tortilla. Yum

----------


## austinite

Kolaches!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chickfila breast

1/2 cup strawberries

H2o

350/day

----------


## gbrice75

10oz roast pork loin, sauteed broccoli rabe, garlic, mushrooms, and sun-dried tomato.  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

Just downed 1.5lbs of meatloaf.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee #2

Small apple

425

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of homemade chicken soup

2 oz OJ

650

----------


## probuild42

split pea soup and bratwurst

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

sad its gone

1300/day

----------


## Fcastle357

> pwo shake yum
> 
> sad its gone
> 
> 1300/day


Hope it tastes like poop  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

granny smith apple

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hope it tastes like poop


lmfao

a lot better...i think

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145828

----------


## zaggahamma

few club crackers and spin dip

few choc peanuts

1700/day

----------


## Trevtrev

Two scoop protein shake with 2 tbs of natty PB. Yum, but still hungry, headed to fridge now.....

----------


## zaggahamma

hamburger no bun

maybe a lil mustard

grillin at 9:30 pm had a pic but pics havent been loading i keep getting the exlamation mark when i click upload  :Frown: 

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 chickfila breast

2400

----------


## tarmyg

50g Bacon, 1 egg.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## tarmyg

Protein shake! ~T

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, jalepeno n cheddar deer sausage, grits, tangerine juice, and fresh ground coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

hamburger no bun

crystal light

small apple

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

what r u eatin dtrain?

----------


## zaggahamma

wow no eaters again today

pwo shake YUM

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

afternoon coffee

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken soup (american version but lil cilantro)

Rice n beans and chicken stew (puerto rican)

1 oz pepsi

1800/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eaters today on the forum

Club crackers n spin dip

2200

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 145907

----------


## Live for the PUMP

1 cup cottage cheese mixed with half scoop choc whey.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Attachment 145907


I'm jeoulus. That looks delicious.

----------


## almostgone

2 grilled chicken breasts and a cup of green beans....1/2 teaspoon of sesame seeds sprinkled atop all of it to add a little extra flavor....

----------


## tarmyg

Turkey!!!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

> I'm jeoulus. That looks delicious.


lol it was....thats the fail-safe dinner lol

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
1/2 turkey sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

5 bites cream o wheat (found the milk was spoiled)  :Frown: 

now mini raviolis

crystal light

pre workout

550/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey egg bacon and cheese sandwhich

pre-workout

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Subway Tuscan Chicken Melt Footlong

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Yum city

1111/day

----------


## Back In Black

Pizza :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
turkey bacon egg cheese sammy
pwo

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

1155/day

----------


## kronik420

a chicken, rice, sweet potatoes, chocolate milk

----------


## zaggahamma

2 cans bud light

2 slice homemade thin crust pizza pie

Club crackers w spin dip

Such a bb diet I know 

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Choc peanuts

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Spanish rice and eggs
potatoes

----------


## Megalodon6

Two chicken breast green beans yumm

----------


## almostgone

A cup of chili made with 90/10 ground beef, 93/7 ground turkey, black beans, kidney beans, and a smidgen of grated Muenster cheese. Rest of the shop is gonna catch h*ll here in a little while.

----------


## tarmyg

Eggs and Bacon!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Back In Black

Carbtastic

----------


## zaggahamma

holy bagel batman

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast with taco seasoning 
1/2 egg salad sandwhich

----------


## tarmyg

Schwartauer Werke - Corny Big Schoko-Banane, 50 g

~T

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chicken stew

crystal light

350/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 eggs salad sandwhich

pre-workout

----------


## Zodiac82

1 1/2 chicken breast
1 egg salad sandwhich
pwo

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

yummeroo

1010/day

----------


## DAAS

Instant mash potatoes, 2 multi vitamins and in 30 mintutes Ill eat 2 bagels with cinnamon for PWO carbs

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef shepherd pie slice

Couple slices rotiss chic breast

Lil steamed corn

Crystal light

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the choc peanuts yum

1777/day

Longtime low if I can get to sleep

----------


## Megalodon6

Tuna fish

----------


## thatoneguy24

1/2 cup brown rice 1 cup mixed vegtables and a protein shake.

----------


## tarmyg

Whey Protein Shake with 200g of Heavy Cream!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

cream o wheat

350/day

----------


## Zodiac82

7 pieces of pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 2:30

coffee #2 now

1050/day

----------


## thatoneguy24

Brown rice, chicken breast and protein shake. PWO

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad sandwhich

----------


## redz

1.1lbs of extra lean ground beef in some tacos.

----------


## zaggahamma

5 ribs

Few ff's

Corn on cob

6 oz coke

Small ice cream novelty (mounds)

All yum

2300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146036



Attachment 146035

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 146036
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 146035


Fine lookin mexican canc

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 kit kat

2500

----------


## Zodiac82

yep took the wife out for our anniversary(albeit a couple days early)....

----------


## zaggahamma

Happy Anniversary

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila 

Chick biscuit

Few waffle ff

Fresh strawberries

6oz cherry coke

3 toasted coconut cashews

667/day

----------


## thatoneguy24

3 eggs, 1cup oatmeal, 2 peices of whole wheat grain-wheat toast.

Just woke up....breakfast. haha

----------


## Zodiac82

> Happy Anniversary


thanks..

pancho burrito

----------


## BG

Burger King

----------


## zaggahamma

3 screwdrivers

3/4 slice pizza

1/2 jumbo beef dog

1.5 oz pepsi

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chickfila sammy

Too many choc chip macadamia cookies

3300

----------


## austinite

Tuna sandwich.

----------


## tarmyg

400g Chicken, 400g Broccoli. 

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## almostgone

1 huge grilled chicken breast, 1/2 cup of uncooked oats w/cinnamon, and a boatload of water.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Scram eggs

Ham and swiss panini

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples

800

----------


## zaggahamma

Screwdriver

963/day

----------


## zaggahamma

screwdriver #2 and a half

1200

----------


## zaggahamma

uno mas

1375/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Knob creek and lemon lime soda with pure cane sugar

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade cheeseburger

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 slice canoli cake

wasnt what i thought

1/2 cup coffee

2333/day

----------


## almostgone

2 cups of lettuce and broccoli mixed together with a drizzle of olive oil and another grilled chicken breast.

----------


## tarmyg

Eggs and Bacon!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO - protein shake and coffee

Post WO - 3 whole eggs, cheese grits, and 1/3 grapefruit 2/3 tangerine juice

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad sandwhich
tortilla chips

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila breast

hazelnut cappuccino

fresh strawberries

1 oz OJ

450/DAY

ended hi yesterday 3900 sadly...been a while for that...kind of felt it coming...glad its monday

----------


## Back In Black

Paella

When in Spain.......

----------


## tarmyg

Ground beef and Mayo!

~T

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken, brown rice, and broc

----------


## austinite

Pistachios.

----------


## zaggahamma

tbsp natty pb preworkout

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

hamburger no bun

mustard 

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

mary calendars pot pie in the nuke right now

 :Shrug:

----------


## zaggahamma

Reeses big cup 

Cheetos

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple coconut peels

2600

----------


## tarmyg

3 eggs and 50g of Bacon!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146115

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

corned beef hash (canned)

lil ketchup

550/day

----------


## Back In Black

Paella
Swordfish
Sea bass
Spaghetti with sauce
Small piece chocolate cake

----------


## Zodiac82

6 Jr ham and cheddars
arbys

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 1/2 screwdrivers

W v8 splash

----------


## zaggahamma

4 eaters all day

Guess theres gonna b some ripped up ppl

And damn stuck at the train waiting to feed myself

Pan fried chicken drumsticks

Red beans and seasoned rice

----------


## zaggahamma

2050 day

Small plate of above food

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146132

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 146132


Catfish? Tilap?

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chickfila breast

2 resses big cups  :Frown: 

2600

----------


## tarmyg

3 eggs and 50g Bacon

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## almostgone

Just ate 47 teriyaki chicken wings.... bad day....

----------


## zaggahamma

dayam ^^^^^^^^^

----------


## almostgone

Yeah....not the ideal lunch @ 3:00 a.m. Guess it's gonna be an 3 egg white and whey protein shake as my meal before crashing....then a lot of sweating on the treadmill as my penance... :LOL:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Catfish? Tilap?


think tilapia...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146147

----------


## almostgone

I did something to tweak my spinal erectors. Not sure what. I did SLDL last Thursday everything was fine. Stretched afterwards. No problems for 3 days and then suddenly ...Blammo...I was taking baby steps and walking bent over at about 15 degrees from vertical....Anyway, went to the Dr., she confirmed the muscles were locked in spasms and have me 2 shots and a.couple of scripts.
Shots seemed to help almost within a couple of hours. Must have been corticosteroids, because the appetite has been insane. Think I would literally tear the bottom out of the fridge to get to the moldy @ss end of a rotten yak......but feeling better....and ashamed :LOL:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 146147


left over?

----------


## Zodiac82

> left over?


yeppers....along with homemade fried rice...

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 egg salad sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1/2 egg salad sandwhich


are you on any training strategy..bulk, cut, recomp, ...etc.?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

tuna on toast

425/day

preworkout

----------


## Zodiac82

> are you on any training strategy..bulk, cut, recomp, ...etc.?


lol probably not the most strategic of regiments....but ad of right now just more focus on eatin and not restricting so much...and let my work out/cardio focus on the deficit..

probably somewhere in between a bulk and a recomp...if I start to get a bit jiggly then ill reaccess some things diet-wise..or hell I might just crank up the cardio more lol

right now just playin around with things and see where that takes me

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 eggs sandwhich

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad sandwhich
1/2 turkey and cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol probably not the most strategic of regiments....but ad of right now just more focus on eatin and not restricting so much...and let my work out/cardio focus on the deficit..
> 
> probably somewhere in between a bulk and a recomp...if I start to get a bit jiggly then ill reaccess some things diet-wise..or hell I might just crank up the cardio more lol
> 
> right now just playin around with things and see where that takes me


yeh i here you i guess my crazy plan is more like a recomp

where obviously my food choices arent the greatest to say the least

and i only monitor calories is my only strategy 

although i do try to cut carbs in some circumstances

but its working the last year i lost 2lbs a month almost to the T

and now i'm thinking i'll be happy with 1lb a month for the final 7-9 lbs

----------


## zaggahamma

company in from puerto rico so

gonna have a couple more of them orange and red vodkas

in a minute

hot black tea now

pwo shake a lil earlier

11/50/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 of said drinks (on #2)

1500/day

----------


## thatoneguy24



----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 pork chop (was dry)

2/3 of my serving or red beans n rice (also lil dry)

1919/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146174

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 chickfila breast

reeses big cup  :Frown:  (all gone now)  :Smilie: 

2400/day (wednesday total)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146185

----------


## zaggahamma

hot tea

tuna on potato bread toast

delicous mcintosh apple

500/day

----------


## AlphaMike

bbq chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 turkey sandwhich
banana

----------


## thatoneguy24

2 eggs, 2 whole grain-wheat toast, 1 cup oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## Fcastle357

> pwo shake
> 
> 1150/day


Hope it tastes like cat piss.......

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
1/2 turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hope it tastes like cat piss.......


thanks...what did you have btw...moldy cheese :1hifu: 

rodgers!

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm upgrading to grill class

serving vokdas with juice

1st one make it a double...a discount double

check

 :2nono:

----------


## Fcastle357

> i'm upgrading to grill class
> 
> serving vokdas with juice
> 
> 1st one make it a double...a discount double
> 
> check


Lmfao!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146194

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more corned beef hash

Few choc peanuts

2800

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast a big bowl of leafy greens with broccoli, cucumber, radishes and 2 servings of cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146224

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee x2

red beans n rice

half banana

small apple

450/day

----------


## Fcastle357

> coffee x2
> 
> red beans n rice
> 
> half banana
> 
> small apple
> 
> 450/day


hmmmm...half a banana and small apples...... are your sure that's what you ate or are you describing something else.......

----------


## zaggahamma

> hmmmm...half a banana and small apples...... are your sure that's what you ate or are you describing something else.......


produce

something

gb fails to do

 :Wink:

----------


## Fcastle357

> produce
> 
> something
> 
> gb fails to do


Very nice!

----------


## zaggahamma

Good preworkout exchange

whats on your plate wisconsin

----------


## Fcastle357

> Good preworkout exchange
> 
> whats on your plate wisconsin


Cheese and Brats ....I eat one whole egg, five whites and two pieces of whole wheat toast every day for breakfast. 2700 a day.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cheese and Brats ....I eat one whole egg, five whites and two pieces of whole wheat toast every day for breakfast. 2700 a day.


Thats about what I average

And a friend o mine that lives in WI said yall eat brats ALL the time its like a staple

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 egg salad sandwhich ...
pre workout

this


Attachment 146247

pwo

----------


## zaggahamma

Screwdriver

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas and a small bite of talapia

1444 and starving

----------


## Zodiac82

couple shots of fireball whiskey

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146262

----------


## zaggahamma

2 ribs 

Corn 

Lil rice

2 rejenos

1&1/2 kk glazed

1/4 chickfila sammy

Serving of choc peanuts

3300

----------


## tarmyg

It's Saturday and 6am, *C O F F E E*

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## almostgone

Huge grilled breast from a chicken that must have been on one hell of a cycle and a [email protected] salad made of broccoli florets, lettuce, pumpkin seeds, and just a pinch of sesame seeds to kick up the flavor a notch or two.

----------


## kronik420

rice, chicken, broccoli 

still hungry..

----------


## zaggahamma

cafe bustelo

 :What?:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146271



Attachment 146272



Attachment 146273

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila chicken biscuit yum

Small turkey ham and swiss sammy w lil mayo/mustard smear

888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146293

----------


## zaggahamma

Alcohol

1555

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146297

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146298

----------


## kronik420

2 bread rolls, 3 eggs, 4x short cut bacon, cheese, BBQ sauce, and a plate of left over pasta and meatballs from last night..

Mum said "are you going to eat all that?"

Kronik replies "Ma, how long have you known me for?"

lol..

----------


## zaggahamma

ended with a medium ravishing of bbq 

few ribs

few ff

delish serving of steamed broccoli

2 oz coke

2333/day

overall a good 6 days friday being my high day and prolly today will threaten or surpass the 3k

weigh day thanksgiving goal 229

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 bacon

1 and 1/4 toast

tsp natty pb

small apple

1 oz oj

2 expressos

500/day

----------


## tarmyg

250g of Ground Beef and 45g of Mayo.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146326

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 146326


that is beautiful

----------


## Zodiac82

> that is beautiful


lol thanks...credit goes to wifey though

edit: on second thought......

----------


## zaggahamma

5/6 of a 1/4 lb beef dog mustard only at 430

615
Rican beef stew black beans n rice 

Dallop of mashed yukon golds

1600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

penne
lil bit if tuna and ketchup

----------


## Zodiac82

lil bit of deer meat

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

Impressive end to my sunday

2400

2 & 1/2 pretzel sticks w beer cheese

3 buffalo wings

Couple toasted coconut cashews


Today

Scrambled eggs n turkey ham tortilla panini

Coffee

1 oz grape juice

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^ 1oz ??? u just need a lip moistener or somethin??? lol

good job

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 steak n cheese sub

----------


## Zodiac82

strawberry wafers
tuna/chicken/fish w ketchup and crackers

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^^ 1oz ??? u just need a lip moistener or somethin??? lol
> 
> good job


yeh if its not water or crystal light i will only take sips

usually breakfast time i've had coffee and water 

so usually only a few ounces of oj

dinner time is when i will drink a bit with meals (crystal light)

dont like to waste calories on beverages

if i didnt drink alcohol, i'd be even more ahead of the game

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake about 30min ago

yummmmmmmmmmmmm

1250 /day

----------


## bikeral

Gerber baby food sweet potatoes mmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

1 pretzel stick lil beer cheese yum

4 wingettes

1666/day

----------


## Chel.Rae

SHAKE, RICE CAKES TOPPED WITH PB & SUGAR FREE CHOCOLATE CHIPS. Thumbs up!

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

> SHAKE, RICE CAKES TOPPED WITH PB & SUGAR FREE CHOCOLATE CHIPS. Thumbs up!


Sugar free chocolate chips! Where did you find these, I want them for my pancakes!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancake and two whole eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

3 ribs

3/4 of a tater/ground beef rejeno

2333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sugar free chocolate chips! Where did you find these, I want them for my pancakes!


thats what im sayin!!

----------


## Zodiac82

ahhh wth...mcdonalds
2 mcdoubles
 :Shrug:

----------


## Zodiac82

> yeh if its not water or crystal light i will only take sips
> 
> usually breakfast time i've had coffee and water
> 
> so usually only a few ounces of oj
> 
> dinner time is when i will drink a bit with meals (crystal light)
> 
> dont like to waste calories on beverages
> ...


I see I see....
a lil discipline I see

edit: I've said I see a lot

----------


## almostgone

Ate a cup and a half of 90/10 ground beef/93/7 ground turkey chili with black beans and kidney beans earlier. Was going to lift tonight, but the chili isn't cooperating.  :Frown:

----------


## Chel.Rae

They sell them at Walmart & Giant Eagle.

----------


## Chel.Rae

Walmart or Giant Eagle! =)

----------


## zaggahamma

Eggo with a lil natty pb

2444/day

----------


## tarmyg

Protein Shake with Milk and 4 eggs.

Welcome to the forums!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## kronik420

Toblerone

----------


## Zodiac82

ham egg and cheese
sausage egg and cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

nescafe  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

1 and 1/2 toast

1/1 tbsp natty pb

2 small bacon strips

small apple

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

not much eatin happenin


pwo shake here yum city

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

nescafe 2

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

6 bbq wing pieces

1600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146406

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila Chicken tortilla soup 

Yum but woooooooo SPICY! !!!

Couple coconut cashews

1950/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a chickfila sammy

2150

----------


## zaggahamma

1 eggo with natty pb

Yum

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

sun's coming up

TIME TO EAT!

bacon 

eggs

toast 

pb

coffee

555/day

----------


## tarmyg

Cabanos, 300g, 990kcal, ohh yeah!!!!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## CrookedBones

Bowl of oatmeal with papaya, raisens, prunes, and a scoop of Nesquick. I top it off with 1% milk to increase the protein. I also have a glass of milk and whey every morning--before I do anything, even go pee.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chickfila Chicken tortilla soup
> 
> Yum but woooooooo SPICY! !!!
> 
> Couple coconut cashews
> 
> 1950/day


man up!!! lol...it is good though

----------


## Zodiac82

meatloaf/porkchop sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

Early today

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 chickfila breast

1300

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## sawyer86

Omlette 
Oats
Coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

chocolate wafers
turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 bowl chicken tortilla soup

Chickfila sammy

Small ice cream sundae

2222/day

----------


## Megalodon6

2 chicken breast and a baked potato

----------


## DCI

200g Cottage cheese, protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 vanilla latte

2300/day

ended 3200

----------


## tarmyg

Milchreis, yeah, German stuff!!!


Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

Happy Thanksgiving

----------


## sawyer86

Coffee
Protein shake
Fish oil

----------


## Back In Black

Boiled egg
Cottage cheese
Shreddies with skim milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Nescafe at 1030

Chicken salad sammy on wheatberry bread yum

1oz OJ

500/DAY

Small turkey in a 350 degree peanut oiled commercial cooker cooking nicely

Inlaws got one in oven rican style

Nice red wine eyeballin me

----------


## Zodiac82

couple pieces of chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Glass #2 of 

14 hands hot to trot

well solo cup now (traveling)

888/day

----------


## austinite

Turkey, green bean casserole, sweet potato, brisket, mashed potato's, gravy, cheesecake, other cake, some other stuff. 

6000/day

----------


## Back In Black

> Turkey, green bean casserole, sweet potato, brisket, mashed potato's, gravy, cheesecake, other cake, some other stuff. 
> 
> 6000/day


Good boy :Smilie: 


Baked potato
Salmon fillets
Green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Glass of sangria


Well solo cup traveling back (grinning)


1010

----------


## austinite

I wonder if Zagg logged a million calories to date! I bet he did! Someone go back and count...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146454

another plate of chitterlings and turkey

----------


## zaggahamma

Lmao. 

Hopefully not a mil today

Ll turkey 

Long bacon rice. 

Lil mash taters

Looks lil stuffing

Lil cranberry sauce

Lil sweet peas

Lil black beans

2 bites pecan pie

Bite and half coconut flan

Lil more red

2400 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

4oz ice cold coke

2444

----------


## austinite

Poster stats for this thread....

What are you eating RIGHT NOW ? - Who Posted?

----------


## Zodiac82

lol big drop after mine and zaggas...

----------


## zaggahamma

always gotta be a leader  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Thanksgiving ended in a pumkin pie and ice cream coma

and 3666 cals

my big days are at least under 4k

----------


## zaggahamma

lil turkey 

lil stuffing

coffee

404/day

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of potato bread toasted

with tuna fish and mayo 

one bite to old bella

650/day

----------


## tarmyg

Pumpkin Pie, Cream, Gingerbread cookies, Chocolate covers fruit, wine and cognac dessert drink

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of coco puffs

----------


## zaggahamma

> bowl of coco puffs


Been a while since I enjoyed yummy sugar cereal

Love those

But nobuddy beats capn crunch

----------


## zaggahamma

lead getting greater

coffee #2 

i am mc steamy

 :7up:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Been a while since I enjoyed yummy sugar cereal
> 
> Love those
> 
> But nobuddy beats capn crunch


had to offset the senses....gettin ready for thanksgiving #2...first was at my sis....this one home with with family

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146480

----------


## zaggahamma

> had to offset the senses....gettin ready for thanksgiving #2...first was at my sis....this one home with with family


Kinda like smellin the coffee beans between fragrances lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 146480




Nice glass o red I see

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of peperoni

----------


## Zodiac82

indeed

----------


## zaggahamma

Wendys chili

1919/day

----------


## tarmyg

Back on 100 kcal below maintenance and keto so eating 5 eggs.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^best of luck with that bro^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

ended day after thanksgiving at 2666

with a tuna sammy and choc peanuts  :Smilie: 

coffee only now

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila breast

3 mini buns

Fresh strawberries

499

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pancake (2 whole eggs, one scoop vanilla protein powder, one med banana) topped with 2 tbl of natty pb and sugar free syrup

Cup of 1/3 grapefruit 2/3 tangerine juice.

Macros: 28g fat/ 72 carbs/ 42g Protein, About 691 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

Food and alcohol

Wedding

3333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of a chickfila sammy

3666/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

papa Johns

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs & 15g of Mayo.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## kronik420

chicken and rice

how original..

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee x2

Scrambled eggs n ham n swiss tortilla

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 slices pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

Ribs and sides

1555

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146549

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs & 15g Mayo

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## David PvP

Fish,and some ass hopefully my wife got home....

----------


## zaggahamma

fish and ass right around the corner thats like a package next to the grocery store

pwo shake

1100/day

damage control this week (thurs, sat, and sun the monster came out)

----------


## Zodiac82

morning: 3 deviled eggs

later: Turkey..meatballs...deviled eggs

now: same as "later"

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of honey bunches if oats

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna n crackers

6 bbq wingetts

Pumpkin pie no crust

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

A few chickfila nuggets

2400 & done

----------


## tarmyg

Drinking water, YUMMY!!!!!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scrambled eggs

2 wheatabix biscuits in a cup of almond with a scoop of protein powder

Coffee

OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146607

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

3 bacon strips

1 and 1/2 toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

crystal light

550/day

----------


## DCI

Cashewnuts 50g and protein shake

----------


## CrookedBones

Big bowl of spinach & lettuce Salad with croutons and dressing, and 2 roast beef sandwiches with goat cheese on wheat.... and probably a protein shake for desert.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken n meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 coffee

Ham & provolone on pan sabao bread

Lil mayo/mustard

Handful choc peanuts

2222/day

----------


## 1tuffmudder

8 oz ground turkey 10 oz steamed broccoli and some hot sauce. Good times

----------


## Zodiac82

tacos
brownie

----------


## Hazard

Rabbit and veggie pasta

----------


## Hazard

....

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple chicken strips 

Few more choc peanuts

2700

----------


## tarmyg

4 fried eggs and water.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken n meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small egg ham and provolone sammy

475/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146663

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Fcastle357

> pwo shake
> 
> 1111/day


mmmm.....cat piss.... :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

bwahahahahahha ^^^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz filet mignon on grill

3/4 cup homemade ff

lil ketchup

1/2 glass red wine/sangria

crystal light

1700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146672

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd shake 3/4 version

Yum

2222/day

Good week start after holiday weekend

----------


## Ericjay

Egg protein shake- 2 raw eggs, 1 scoop protein powder, 1 scoop ground oats, some natty peanut butter and milk!

----------


## tarmyg

4 fried eggs

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146695

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

bacon

toast

natty pb

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef hash

Black beans n bacon rice

Plantains

2222/day

----------


## David LoPan

2 Beers . . . after a small bowl of brown rice and extra spicy chicken. (still sweating)

----------


## zaggahamma

1 eggo w natty pb

2400/day

----------


## tarmyg

Muesli and 200ml of Milk

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Reiid13

4 egg ommlette , 2 whole , 2 whites. With mushroom (2) and onion (1/4) 
Coffee with a splash of skimmed milk and 1 teaspoon of sweetner !

----------


## Zodiac82

penne

----------


## army_cobra

1 cup of oatmeal and 6 eggs

----------


## tarmyg

Chocolate Santa Claus!

~T

----------


## zaggahamma

small ham and cheese sammy

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna on a slice of toast

550/day

pre workout

----------


## Reiid13

Skinless chicken breast with peri- peri and teriyaki marinade 
Broccoli & Green beans too ! 

( half chicken for work tomorrow )

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1200

----------


## sawyer86

Cottage cheese and water

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

havin a screwdriver

then prolly uno mas

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Tom Collins.....keep the jokes to urself

Hardy har haaaar!!

----------


## zaggahamma

- 3/4 of the screwdrivers 

Roast pork
I
Black beans n bacon rice

Yum

2500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 dbl chzbrgrs
fries

----------


## zaggahamma

1/6 pork roast sammy 

2650 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolates at movies

2888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Chickfila breast

Few waffle fries

Fresh strawberries

1.5 oz cherry coke

444/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

zagg…you are always eating lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

> zaggyou are always eating lol


you are sooooooooooo right...lol

and if i aint i'm thinkin bout it  :Smilie: 

or drinkin

 :7up:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

475

----------


## Zodiac82

dbl cheesburger

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of sbarros pizza

----------


## bartman314

dim sum

----------


## zaggahamma

Screwdrivers 

Coctail peanuts

Beer

Pretzel sticks w Wisconsin bacon green onion and beer cheese 

Shot of Jaeger

Whopper

Coconut cake w pistachio ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites choc and almond ice cream

2777/day

----------


## tarmyg

2 1/2 days of cheating and now I am having a *cup of coffee* while watching *Maya the Bee*

~T

----------


## Reiid13

4 egg omlette 2 whole 2 white ! 
Coffee with splash skimmed milk and a sweetner !

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs

~T

----------


## kronik420

quiche 

has sweet potato in it..

----------


## kronik420

still hungry

Vegemite and cheese roll

----------


## zaggahamma

*coffee!*

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bacon n eggs

1 dry toast

375

----------


## tarmyg

500g of Ground Beef.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz bonless skinless chicken breast shredded and wrapped in a Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples and snack bar sharing

888/day

Bottle of white chilling 

Probably drink all 750 ml

----------


## Back In Black

> 500g of Ground Beef.
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


Really?

----------


## Back In Black

Roast skinless chicken breast
Baked potato
Green beans roasted in balsamic vinegar

----------


## Bio-Active

Just had a cheat meal... Roasted chicken breast sandwich from subway, Baked bbq lays chips and a cup of water

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just had a cheat meal... Roasted chicken breast sandwich from subway, Baked bbq lays chips and a cup of water


Reported.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Reported.


Lol.... 6oz bbq chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## base4291ball

8oz Filet, cup of rice & a mixing bowl size salad!

----------


## zaggahamma

Christmas party outback catered 

So lil steak

Lil caesar salad 

Lil mash taters

To many cookies

2999/ day

Yay monday soon

----------


## sawyer86

Glutamine
Bcaa
Coffee

----------


## kronik420

5 weet bix
2 bananas
milk
honey

----------


## almostgone

Grilled chicken, sweet potatoes, green beans.....

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs for breakfast

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## tarmyg

> Really?


Yes. Almost every night now!

~T

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chickfila breast

Strawberries

3 oz diet lemonade

303/day

----------


## Zodiac82

hot pockets

bleh

----------


## zaggahamma

> hot pockets
> 
> bleh


Yeh I don't care for those

----------


## Zodiac82

yeh...gotta go shopping

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal w cinnaminamon n raisins

Lil 2% milk

600/day

Preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites, 2.5 pieces of Ezekiel bread and 2 yolks

----------


## Zodiac82

fried rice
turkey
hot chocolate

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Yum city

1275/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef shoulder filets, Roma tomato, and an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

caesar salad

1444/day

----------


## kronik420

baked beans

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey breast
mashed potatoes
peas

----------


## zaggahamma

spaghetti w/ meat sauce

made with sauteed onions and celery and bell peppers

2121/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of protein powder, Greek yogurt, cottage cheese, and a spoon of natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

Half banana

Serving of peanuts (salted cocktail) yum

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate and coconut almonds

2500/day

----------


## sawyer86

Protein shake
Oats
Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of OJ

3 whole eggs scrambled, left over beef shoulder filet, and two pieces of Ezekiel breaf.

----------


## zaggahamma

5/6 chickfila sammy

4 oz oj

coffee

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

cinnamon toast crunch

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146864

6flappers
5eggs
shredded turkey meat
oj

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummeroo

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken tortilla soup

SPICY!

1555/day  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Gotta eat

----------


## Zodiac82

tuna & crackers

----------


## Zodiac82

cup o noodles

----------


## zaggahamma

Peanuts

Raisins

Dark chocolate coconut almomds

2000/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites Rotiss chicken

2200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more chocolate coconut almonds  :Frown: 

2300

----------


## tarmyg

Herzberger - Proteinbrot, 75.6 g
Egg - Medium - Medium Egg, 2 egg	
Müller - Milch Reis - Original, 200 g

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey and meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chicken breast

Half a biscuit

2.5 oz OJ

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey and meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 3

Now all beef dog at costco

Couple bites cheese pizza

1 oz pepsi

1700

----------


## zaggahamma

Wendys chili

1850

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna on toast

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

Coctail peanuts

&

Raisins


2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

couple. kfc chicken breast and wings

----------


## tarmyg

2 eggs, 4 egg whites, 25g rolled oats

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

oats with raisins cinnamon splenda n milk

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1000/day

----------


## Back In Black

Venison casserole
Boiled Anya potatoes

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

got talked into subway again. Even their "healthiest" sucks. oh well - can't undo it now.

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey, mayo, lettuce, tomato, bacon? ^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 lb beef dog half bun

1/3 slice cheese pizza costco

1oz pepsi

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken 

mashed taters

cabbage

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Turkey, mayo, lettuce, tomato, bacon? ^^^^


just turkey and ff mayo and cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 146926

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga trail mix

Peanuts

Coconut

Raisins

Chocolate cocered coconut almods

2400

----------


## tarmyg

2 eggs, 4 egg whites, 25g rolled oats

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

3 pancakes
3 scrapple
raisin bread
chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 pancakes
> 3 scrapple
> raisin bread
> chicken breast


almost same as dinner pic

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half coffees

5/6 chickfila sammy (dog)

444/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

cheeseburger. no bun. 2 fries (i had a weak moment)

----------


## zaggahamma

banana on way to gym 2 hours ago

now

pwo shake yummeroo

1155/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> almost same as dinner pic


pretty much..+chicken-eggs&bacon lol

----------


## bikeral

Gerber sweet poatatoes

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Gerber sweet poatatoes


Baby food??? So u really wired your jaws shut and using a straw. Omg.

----------


## bikeral

> Baby food??? So u really wired your jaws shut and using a straw. Omg.


I love this stuff. Bought it when I had dental work done. Now I always keep in work refrigerator.

----------


## DPTUK

....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just had whole Pizza from Pizza Hut, pepperoni feast and can of coke. Boom


peperoni 

good eats

w2g

medium?

----------


## zaggahamma

gettin hungry

got homemade split pea soup heatin up 

and leftover spaghetti and meat sauce ready for microwavin

BOOM

----------


## DPTUK

....

----------


## zaggahamma

> No man it was large, buy one get on free on offer, the second one is in the fridge. I really have to stop this sh-t now, I know its Christmas but this is bad. 
> 
> Going downstairs to get another slice.
> 
> I am not gonna pin my GH tonight cos I am scared of all the crap I have eaten


DAMN that is badass a whole large peperoni lovers

i havent done that in 20 years lol

good cheat day youl get back on track

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of yummy split pea soup

few keebler crackers

1444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

tortilla soup chickfila

----------


## zaggahamma

Good size plate of spaghetti n meat sauce lil parm shake on top

Handful coconut and choc covered coconut almonds

2222/day

Great week

----------


## Zodiac82

12 piece Buffalo bites

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chickfila sammy

----------


## sebaco2011

spaghetti and meatballs.

----------


## tarmyg

Coffee, eggs, oats

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila breast 

Half biscuit

Couple waffle fries

Strawberries
I
1 oz coke

Coffee

525/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples and snack bar fare

1300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half small fried chicken thighs

1/2 cup stuffing

1/5 cup peas

1/5 cup green beens

hunk of chocolate cake (pepperidge farm chocolate fudge)

1 and a half christmas sugar cookies

1/4 cup milk

2444/day

----------


## tarmyg

1000mg of Vitamin C.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## David PvP

cabbage with beef

----------


## Zodiac82

coco captain crunch

----------


## Lunk1

1 cup cottage cheese  :Frown:

----------


## DPTUK

....

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 1130 am

1pm

scrambled egg

bacon

couple canned biscuits

tbsp honey

tsp strawberry jam

230 pm

crangrape juice and vodka

850/day

----------


## C3RB3RUS

quinoa and chicken breast with salsa, avacado oil and walnut oil. coffee

eating is a never ending need

yogurt, unsweetened tea, t bone steak, brussel sprouts (lots potassium,) omega 3 oils, asparagus (lots potassium,) skinless chicken breasts, sun dried tomatos (shit ton of potassium,) broccoli, brown rice, bell pepper, carrots, green beans, skinless salmon steak, milk, eggs, water, flax seeds, 15 types of beans, frozen blueberries/raspberries/strawberries and a shit ton of spices 

i needa buy a fukin juicer so i can get crazy

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd and 3rd drink

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Sweet potato and grilled chicken..... Had tri tip salad with avacodo and cucumber for lunch  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sweet potato and grilled chicken..... Had tri tip salad with avacodo and cucumber for lunch


Always good eats from u buddy

Well deserved abs poppin

Merry Christmas amigo

----------


## zaggahamma

530pm Pea soup w crackers 

7pm 1 & 6/7 slice hummy pizza hut pan pizza

5.5 oz ice cold coke from classic glass bottle

2121/day

----------


## brazilian10

drinking coffee lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Okay yyyyyyy

Serving choc covered coconut almonds

2444/day

Not bad for weekend nomming

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn ate a doughnut

Smack

Ouch

2700

----------


## tarmyg

2 eggs, 4 egg whites, 25g rolled oats

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

bacon

1/2 biscuit

oj

500/day

----------


## tarmyg

Lettuce, peppers, cheese, chicken, mayonnaise!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147011

----------


## gbrice75

Blackened, thick-cut pork chop, sauteed green beans, grilled asapragus. All classed up on a paper plate, lmao.  :Smilie:

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

a big hand full of dry-ass turkey breast - nom,nom,nom

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## CrookedBones

Eating sessions:

Creatine/protein shake

Egg whites, whole wheat toast, cheese, OJ

Coffee

Whole wheat toast, cottage cheese, tangerines

(Workout)

[NOW] PWO Creatine/Protein shake and banana

----------


## zaggahamma

> Eating sessions:
> 
> Creatine/protein shake
> 
> Egg whites, whole wheat toast, cheese, OJ
> 
> Coffee
> 
> Whole wheat toast, cottage cheese, tangerines
> ...


NICE paragraphs

 :Smilie:

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

3 oz of tuna and an apple

----------


## Zodiac82

> Blackened, thick-cut pork chop, sauteed green beans, grilled asapragus. All classed up on a paper plate, lmao.


what do u.put on ur food to make it glisten and look moist...and not all dry lol

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 turkey sandwhich
chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of leftover pizza hut pan pizza

Cold

Yum

1444/day

----------


## bartman314

pistachios

----------


## Lunk1

4oz. lemon pepper Talapia and large cup of Tuscon seasoned steamed broccoli, 1 cup low fat cottage cheese. *5 p.m 1st meal*

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade beef burrito

2500

Noshing on black grapes while watching MNF

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

A few peanuts

couple raisins

and a bite of coconut

3/4 serving of choc covered coconut almonds

2777 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast, Big bowl leafy greens, Broccolli, Cucs, Radishes and 50 grams of roasted salt free cashews.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon

eggs

1/2 canned biscuit

6 oz OJ

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

.25 cup of oats, banana, scoop of protein powder , 1/2 cup almond milk and a dash of cinnamon

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
1/2 turkey club

----------


## bikeral

8 Egg whites/3 whole eggs/5 Turkey sausage links/4 slices Whole wheat bread/Diet coke

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

down the hatch

1177/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chili and chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Fixin to nom on some chicfila

Fried chicken club on wheat

Yummy bacon 

provolone and 

crisp green romaine

1650

----------


## zaggahamma

vodka and diet cran

1700

----------


## Bio-Active

Sweet potato, chicken and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Bbq wings

Lil red beans n rice

Lil sweet plantains

Black grapes 

couple peanuts

couple raisins

handful choc covered coconut almonds

2777

----------


## kronik420

chicken and rice..

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs whites, 2 eggs, 25g oats

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and chili

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

one egg

couple bacon strips

atop a canned biscuit

few ounces OJ

475/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

the turkey (again).

On the bright side, I had some great salmon last night with a salad. The night before was rotissary chicken with quinoa and bulger wheat and a huge pile of kale. The quest to keep it clean continues...

----------


## tarmyg

Thüringer bratwurst, köstritzer schwarzbier, Glühwein, cookies and just about anything else they put on the table.

Christmas Party at work!

~T

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Thüringer bratwurst, köstritzer schwarzbier, Glühwein, 
> ~T


not sure what those are, but they sound dangerous.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and chili

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

Yum

1177

----------


## Zodiac82

peanut butter n crackers

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and cranberry

Soon vodka and OJ

1500/day

----------


## bass

product of Thailand! 1/2 of pound anchovies coated with caramel, honey and sesame seeds. only 18 cals for the whole can, 0 fat and 36 grams of protein! haha only in lala land. LOL,

----------


## bass

^^^ BTW steroids and peptides coming from Thailand have the same label!  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

2 cans of tuna with 2 table spoons of light mayo. Great snack to load protein.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 cheesburgers

----------


## Bio-Active

6 Oz Rotisserie chicken, leafy greens, asparagus, broccoli, radishes 50 grams of Unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Double breast chickfila sammy

2121

Burrito

2555

Choc covered coconut almonds

2777/day

3 days in a row same total

Lil high but slighy under maint

Deadline coming soon Christmas. ..last christmas 249

Goal was to be between 222-229 by this Christmas

Was 230 last Wednesday

Gonna be close but loving it

----------


## Zodiac82

> Double breast chickfila sammy
> 
> 2121
> 
> Burrito
> 
> 2555
> 
> Choc covered coconut almonds
> ...


lol quite ur drinkin for a week and ud be good  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147123

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol quite ur drinkin for a week and ud be good


yes...last week was only one day (sunday) and i was happy about that

i am going to address that for resolution as well as the chocolate(s) 

im optomistic that i'm doing well yet still have lots of improvement

----------


## Zodiac82

> im optomistic that i'm doing well yet still have lots of improvement


as we all do on order to keep movin foward

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1/2 egg and bacon biscuit

lil oj

333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 lb beef 
2 eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Half hot dog 

1/4 bun

Lil mustard

Couple bites pizza

1 oz pepsi

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Red beans n rice

Couple slices plantains

Black grapes

Few coctail peanuts n raisins

1888/day

long time low

----------


## kronik420

baked beans and a banana

----------


## Cuz

12oz chicken, cup rice. last one of the day

----------


## tarmyg

Candy! Yeah, Christmas blows!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1 Ezekiel muffin and a 16 oz glass of oj. Yum yum

----------


## Zodiac82

ham sandwhich
pb&j sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

and 2 oz OJ

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

999/day

Great week gym and noms

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz BBQ chicken breast seasoned with kickin chicken. Big bowl leafy greens, broccoli, cucumbers, radishes and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

couple hard boiled eggs
banana

----------


## DrewZ

Salad with;

Baby Spinach, Romaine Lettuce, Kalamata Olives, Tomatoes,
Feta Cheese, 6oz Lean Garlic Roasted Beef from the crock pot,
Dressed with 1 tbsp balsamic Vinegar, 1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil, cayenne pepper, & black pepper.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pork steak

Rice n gravy

Choc covered coconut almonds

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Dinner time 6oz chicken breast fresh of the BBQ. Salad 1 cup broccoli, cucumber, radishes and an avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

couple more boiled eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

1/4 cup oats, banana, scoop of protein powder, and 2 tbl spoons of natty pb.

Cup of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

16oz of beef and sweet pot fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147163



Attachment 147164



Attachment 147165



Attachment 147166

a lil xmas before xmas at my wife's gmas house

----------


## SteveUK

Chicken char-grilled with a hand full of almonds, 8pm meal few min early tho  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

830 am

coffee

1015 am

chickfila breast

Fresh strawberries

Noon

3 screwdrivers (doubles)


3pm

Half bacon burger

Couple bbq ribs

Few fries

Bite of penne mac n cheese yum

Bite of green beens al dente yum

Bite of clrn bread

1 oz coke

Water

1700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pizza

coke

2300/day

----------


## SteveUK

Boiled chicken, boiled rice, Cottage cheese :/

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites, 2 yolks, one cup unflavored oatmeal and 16oz orange juice

----------


## Back In Black

Half pound burger (4.5% fat) in a bagel
Another bagel with raspberry jam
2 satsumas

----------


## Zodiac82

Popeye's

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 10am

Noon brunch scrambled eggs swiss ham tortilla panini

2pm

Brought out tbe vodka/cranberry grape

On #3

1250/day

----------


## DCI

Homemade coleslaw, omelete with tuna and salmon with onions and mushrooms was filling

----------


## Megalodon6

Garbage its the holidays lolz

----------


## Zodiac82

pepperoni cheese roll stuffed with beef

----------


## kronik420

vegemite and cottage cheese on 2x wholemeal toast

----------


## zaggahamma

4th drink

2 yukka,ground beef, and cheese rejenos

Black beans n rice

Few tortilla chips

Guacamole

Salsa

Queso

Lil bit of an ice cream bar with choc n almonds

2700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Tyson's spicy chicken patties
ff mayo ff thousand island and ketchup

----------


## Zodiac82

porkchops

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate covered coconut almonds

2888/day

----------


## Cuz

8oz fish, cup ah rice

----------


## SteveUK

Oats, egg whites, honey. after over a decade you would think i would have some imagination with food by now, Next meal boiled rice, boiled chicken & low salt soya sauce LoL : /

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk and a cup of oatmeal 1 hr pre workout. Post workout quest bar and headed home to eat again  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken Patty
baked zeti

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila brunch

Coffee

Juice

667/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila nuggets

Lil cherry coke

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken sandwhich
turkey sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate covered coconut almonds

1200

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n Juice

Chicken fried steak n eggs hash browns gravy

Pancakes

French silk pie

Carrot cake

Ice cream

4400/day (worse day of the month)

----------


## Zodiac82

pepperoni cheese roll.w/turkey

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila breakfast

Coffee

Juice

699/day

----------


## DCI

Water, brown rice 65g to be exact, 240g of boiled and homemade coleslaw with homade mayo

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple deviled eggs

Couple chips n dip

Couple vodka crangrapes

Sweet potato shepherd pie

Rice n beans

Few Christmas cookies 

2444/day

2500 lot better than 4k

Goes to show that monster always dwells within

----------


## Zodiac82

meatballs
turkey
chicken Monterey
ham
stuffing
mashed potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Merry Christmas Canc

another light day for holiday

SO FAR  :Smilie: 

dinner was traditional turkey, taters, stuffing , peas , cranberry, lil gravy (actually a small plate)

lil red wine earlier 

1 vodka drink with dinner

definitely fittin in a reduction of the booze into the resolution

i feel the guilt when typing it into this site

2222/day

pumkin pie al a mode awaits

----------


## Zodiac82

^^merry christmas(a day late lol)

Monterey chicken w/meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

leftover Christmas dinner plate

turkey two taters stuffing cranbery peas no gravy

water

550/day

----------


## DanB

rare striploin steak

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

Good workout after 5 day rest

----------


## zaggahamma

Half double bacon cheeseburger

Few tater wedges

Lil t bone steak

Few cubes baked sweet taters

Second smaller protein shake

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey sandwhich
couple pieces oh ham

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

last Christmas leftover plate

turkey and trimmings

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

5 chick-fil-a nuggets

1350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Succulent ribs

Steamed broccoli

Corn on the cob

Coke

2400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coctail peanuts n raisins

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

bacon and eggs

----------


## armyranger516862006

12oz Beef Sirloin, Potatoe with Roasted Grapes, Goat Cheese and a little honey.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Breakfast

Chicken biscuit
water

Lunch

Hotdog
2 oz coke

825/day

----------


## DCI

Meal 4

Chicken breasts x2 lean, sweet potatoe 250g and 100g of broc all gone full again for about 2 and abit hrs.

----------


## irlkev

Half a tub of haggen daz pralines and cream. Delicious. Christmas is over as of now. Start counting calories again in the morning.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil vodka 

Lil OJ

Bacon cheese burger

Few fries

2333/day

----------


## irlkev

12 egg whites, 4.yolks, scrambled. 
100g oats 
150 ml freshly squeezed oj
Coffee.

----------


## armyranger516862006

10 Egg Whites
Turkey Bacon 4 slices
1 Cup Oats w/ Almonds and blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Scrambled eggs swiss n ham tortilla panini breakfast

Screwdriver now

----------


## zaggahamma

Second vodka drink

Lil OJ and diet cranberry

888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd drink vodka and v8 splash

1010/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4th and final

1212/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chili

Club crackers n spinach dip

Lil coke

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Carrot cake and pistachio ice cream

2424/day

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey and ham

ham and cheese sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chickfila breast and a half

fresh strawberries

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Just us eatin today canc

Pwo shake at 4pm

Wuz yum

1150

----------


## Zodiac82

lol yeh..and hardly that

turkey breast
baked potato w/ff sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

bella got 2oz of this steelhead trout

i ate whole moderate portion augratin taters

and broccoli 

1717/day

----------


## Zodiac82

that looks good

----------


## zaggahamma

was very good and very healthy for ME  :Smilie: 

2014 GONNA be year of the abs!

----------


## Zodiac82

are u at ur goal yet

----------


## zaggahamma

> are u at ur goal yet


i thought i would be 225 at this time and am at 228 so i'm not too terribly dissapointed

year ago 258 so slow and steady workin

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd protein shake

Lil smaller/lighter but not much

Yum

2333/day

Good start to week

----------


## SteveUK

Its almost 6am bad nights sleep too much trenbolone (lol), egg whites, just drinking them out of the carton. Blended my oats with some cookies and cream flavoring and some frozen spinach.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey
ham sandwhich
pineapples

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO shake (1 cup skim milk, 1 banana, two scoops protein powder, 2 tbl spoons natty pb)

two slices of Ezekiel bread with sugar free blackberry jam 

coffee and sugar free caramel cream

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:30

tuna on toast at 10:50

----------


## Zodiac82

> coffee at 9:30
> 
> toast on tuna at 10:50
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=147361"/>


*fixed* lol

----------


## zaggahamma

lol yup that was a boat load of tuna

fish twice in same days  :Smilie: 

pwo shake an hour ago

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil carot cake

n 

coffee

1350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple vodka cranberry grapes

Mixing 3rd now

Resolution to lessen this luxury

After 3

1818

----------


## zaggahamma

8 small spicy ass buffalo wings

2&1/2 pretzel breadsticks lil cheese

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147372



Attachment 147373



Attachment 147374



Attachment 147375

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 147372
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 147373
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 147374
> ...


ahi tuna?

ive never had it

gonna have to have ahi scrapple

----------


## zaggahamma

or is that figs? lol

----------


## zaggahamma

expresso coffee to start the new year

ran out of nescafe

 :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Spaghetti for breakfast here!

----------


## tarmyg

4 egg whites, 2 eggs, 25g rolled oats

Thanks
~T

Trophy Husband - a countdown timer
Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey

----------


## zaggahamma

1 deviled egg

3/4 chickfila breast

250/day

pantry runnin low...gotta make shake later with no peanut butter again  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1 deviled egg 3/4 chickfila breast 250/day pantry runnin low...gotta make shake later with no peanut butter again


Do you own a chickfla?

----------


## Zodiac82

> ahi tuna?
> 
> ive never had it
> 
> gonna have to have ahi scrapple


lol yeh tuna...the lighting was good in there and I didnt want to have the flash on and look like a douche takin pics of my food lol..

it was prepared seared..so that was an squires taste...the sauce was good...
it was my first time havin it..next will be cooked in some way

----------


## Zodiac82

> Do you own a chickfla?


his misses works there...I asked the same a while back lol

----------


## Zodiac82

pizza...wife's family is comin over

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do you own a chickfla?


Yes what cancer said

Glad they brought the tortilla soup back

Very hearty

Spicy as hell though

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of skimpy but yummy spare ribs

Tbsp tater salad

1/3 cup white rice

Yummy Rican red beans

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

more pizza
bowl of choco capn crunch

----------


## zaggahamma

lil fried chicken  :Smilie: 

1888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

green bean
baked beans
pork ribs

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs whites, 2 eggs, 25g rolled oats.

Thanks
~T


Trophy Husband - a countdown timer
Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey

----------


## marcelh

462g tbone with broc and glass of 200ml pineapple juice

----------


## zaggahamma

expresso w milk n splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1350

----------


## zaggahamma

Gotta eat

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147413

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 147413


Kidney beans rotisserie chicken chicken cutlets? And what's that mystery clump in the corner of the bean Tupperware?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Kidney beans rotisserie chicken chicken cutlets? And what's that mystery clump in the corner of the bean Tupperware?


BAKED bean...turkey breast...and pork ribs

----------


## Zodiac82

spaghetti

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol breaded pork ribs...i was way off

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken rice black beans plantains

3/4 chick-fil-a Sammy lil bbq sauce

2444pm/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lol breaded pork ribs...i was way off


lol no.no...

the right is breaded chicken patties(spicy)

besides the beans is pork ribs..and the other is turkey breast

----------


## tmfsd

Chicken breast and mixed veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol no.no...
> 
> the right is breaded chicken patties(spicy)
> 
> besides the beans is pork ribs..and the other is turkey breast


Ok..gotchu

----------


## zaggahamma

Cream o wheat for my Jan 2 finale

2750/day after amazing 1800 somethin new year day start

But the up and down is good I think...used to be theory that it keeps the body guessing...lol

----------


## RaginCajun

1/4 cup of oatmeal with 1/2 scoop protein powder and 1/4 cup blueberries

4 scrambled eggs

Cup of tangerine juice

----------


## tarmyg

Salmon, Broccoli, Cheese.

Thanks
~T


Trophy Husband - a countdown timer
Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey

----------


## Zodiac82

captn crunch

----------


## zaggahamma

> captn crunch


ummmmmmm bowl of sugar heaven

u r the devil

----------


## zaggahamma

expresso with 2% and splenda

slice toast w tuna n mayo

275/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> ummmmmmm bowl of sugar heaven
> 
> u r the devil


lol the devil that didnt feel like cooking anything

----------


## tmfsd

oatmeal with blueberries

----------


## Zodiac82

3 raisin bread toast w/ sf jam

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147435

----------


## probuild42

Everything in site! :-)

----------


## zaggahamma

Noon noon thirty

Bowl of Black eyed peas

Lil rice
Preworkout

4:15 /now : pwo shake

1150 /day

----------


## tmfsd

5 eggs, pb sandwich and an orange

----------


## Zodiac82

taste waaaay better than it looks

Attachment 147442

----------


## zaggahamma

ribs

corn

broccoli

choc covered peanuts

2333/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

ff sharp cheddar cheese , few almonds and pro shake

----------


## armyranger516862006

Egg Whites, Oatmeal together topped off with a Banana, Raspberries, and Walnuts with a little Honey

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Egg Whites, Oatmeal together topped off with a Banana, Raspberries, and Walnuts with a little Honey


Almost identical except I have blueberries instead of raspberries! Also I threw in a small protein shake with 25g protein.

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with blueberries and 1/2 scoop protein powder

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken and Lamb kabob

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 930

Breakfast chick-fil-a

444

Apple at noon

500

Pizza and half dog at Costco at 330

1050

2 vodka n juices

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd drink

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4th drink and sipping a fifth...doubt ill drink drink much of 5
O
What a game in Indy!

Dinner served

1700

----------


## zaggahamma

Dinner sucked unusually so ended at 1999

Ruffles n french onion dip

2444

Pistachio almond ice cream by blue bell

2888

choc covered peanuts

3300

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147457

----------


## tmfsd

Chicken breast, mixed veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half coffee

french toast

555/day

----------


## tmfsd

oatmeal and blueberries

----------


## Zodiac82

2 spicy chicken patties
ff mayo ff thousand island and ketchup

----------


## zaggahamma

Stouffers pizza

Ruffles/dip

1 &1/2 red wine

Coffee

Carrot cake

A liquor filled chocolate

On second screwdriver

1900

----------


## Mockingbird

1 coffee and toast

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147481

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147492

----------


## zaggahamma

ended last night at 3333 just like saturday

so end of the holiday season today

gonna tighten back up and slowly improve

next weigh day is feb 14

coffee only now

----------


## SteveUK

> Attachment 147481



OMG no no no lol Wtf man, I am on a lean diet here you can not put picks like that up lol.

I'm eating tuna on wholemeal bread "cry", shake to wash it down..

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol...canc, were those scrapple Sammies?

----------


## zaggahamma

Chick-fil-a breast

Scraped half the breading off

1/4 cup chicken tortilla soup

Fresh strawberries

Water

425/day

----------


## tarmyg

Cucumber
Peppers
Lettuce
Edamer, Cheese
Mayo
Chicken


Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Zodiac82

> OMG no no no lol Wtf man, I am on a lean diet here you can not put picks like that up lol.
> 
> I'm eating tuna on wholemeal bread "cry", shake to wash it down..


 make it ur cheat day lol
edit: shyt now that I think about it the only "bad" thing IS the steakum...not bad at all if I do say so  :Wink: 




> Lol...canc, were those scrapple Sammies?


steakums and eggs..w/ff mayo sf raspberry jam...whats missin is the other 1/2 I ate before pic lol

----------


## Zodiac82

same as earlier

PWO

----------


## zaggahamma

lil tuna and bread

and a lil mcintosh apple pre workout

around 130

now pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## ironbeck

It's my B-Day so I'm ordering a double cheese, double pepperoni pizza! and not that fast food crap pizza like papa johns, pizza hut or dominos. I'm talking real pizza lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

happy birthday!!! 

6 oz tilapia and 2 cups coleslaw with light balsamic dressing. absolutely yummy

----------


## zaggahamma

happy bday iron

enjoy

----------


## almostgone

Lettuce and pumpkinseed salad with a smidge of grated Muenster cheese and baked chicken leg 1/4...... hungry today!

----------


## zaggahamma

2020/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> It's my B-Day so I'm ordering a double cheese, double pepperoni pizza! and not that fast food crap pizza like papa johns, pizza hut or dominos. I'm talking real pizza lol


happy b day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147504

----------


## Zodiac82

dbl cheeseburger

----------


## Zodiac82

damn..... grilled cheese

ima lil hungry tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

couple chickfila strips

lil handful choc peanuts

2500/day

decent start to week a few hundred deficit

----------


## tarmyg

Tbsp Butter in Coffee!


Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage cheese
Pineapple
Egg fried basmati rice

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee with coffee mate (might as well be butter) (butter prolly better for me)

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Sprouts
Pumpernickel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of hot quaker oats

w cinamon splenda n raisin


404/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

fixin to blend a yummy pwo shake

1055/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken..rice...bacon bits...eggs

pwo

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147539

----------


## zaggahamma

5-9 pm

Cuban pork

Beans n rice

Yukka

Plantains

Lil mojo chicken

Lil mojo juice

5/6 of a Heineken

Lil left over pork chop n gravy

4 or 5 choc almonds

Crystal light

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

and



ate most

333

----------


## zaggahamma

600

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1250

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
Jambalaya
pwo

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef hash rican style

Red beans n rice

Plantains

Windmill cookies by archway

Coffee



2444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

fish and beef tacos

Attachment 147563

----------


## Zodiac82

fish and beef tacos

Attachment 147563
man my phone is f'n up

----------


## zaggahamma

Seconds of corned beef hash and plantains

2888

----------


## zaggahamma

Handful choc peanuts

2999

----------


## tarmyg

1 Banana, 2 eggs, 200ml milk, cinnamon (All in a shake)

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147569

----------


## zaggahamma

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2:12 pm - 2:44 pm

pwo shake

yummeeeee

1122/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
rice
talapia
tuna

pwo

----------


## zaggahamma

Canc...who's/where's the mean looin avatar from

----------


## zaggahamma

Lot lower carb dinner than usual for me

Couple bbq drumsticks

Small serving broccoli, corn, cabbage

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Canc...who's/where's the mean looin avatar from


lol u just noticed that..it's been up for a month or so

Dragon Ball Z
Majin-boo

----------


## Zodiac82

2 tacos
veggie Burger
rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol u just noticed that..it's been up for a month or so
> 
> Dragon Ball Z
> Majin-boo


Noticed when u changed it prolly the very first day lol

Just now asking lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts and

Tuna on ruffles

I know weird right

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chocolate peanuts and
> 
> Tuna on ruffles
> 
> I know weird right
> 
> 2555/day


lol not as bad as my tuna eatin with Doritos yesterday....no crackers

----------


## Zodiac82

ham in fajitas wraps

----------


## flyguy6661

chicken, brown rice & bowl greek yougart pwo !

----------


## Zodiac82

few roasted peanuts

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol not as bad as my tuna eatin with Doritos yesterday....no crackers


it was actually deliciouos that sounded like magically delicious

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small plate spaghetti and meat sauce

400

----------


## zaggahamma

small apple

450

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

FAJITAS!!! (because its friday and I did heavy legs and back this morning, and i'm sick of fvcking tuna and turkey).

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

vodka and cran grape

1300

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd and final vodka beverage

1500

----------


## zaggahamma

3 slices pizza

1oz Pepsi

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chick-fil-a nuggets

2500

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147597

----------


## sawyer86

Whey
Oats
Raisons

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## BigBen86

left over steak and potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

chickfila at 930 am

breast with 3 mini breads

fresh strawberries

6 oz juice

555 day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 glasses red wine

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slices of cold leftover pizza hut

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee and windmill cookies after nap

3 vodka cran grapes

3000 before dinner......

----------


## BigBen86

iced tea

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended my playoff games weekend binge at 4444

Steak augratin taters green beans

chips

tad of ice cream

Work to do next week

----------


## almostgone

2 Egglands best large eggs, 4 egg whites, 1oz Muenster cheese, 2 oz. frozen spinach, 3.5oz. of grilled 90/10 hamburger...all combined into an omelet.

----------


## tarmyg

Hotdogs!

Thanks
~T

Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Half a large homemade burger with provolone

4/5 large navel orange

475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small plate of spaghetti

800 for the day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 vodka n juices drinks

Appetizers and lasagna Bolognese at macaroni grill

Coke

Frozen yogurt

2800

----------


## sawyer86

Eggs 
Oats 
Bannana

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 10

Chick-fil-a 1030
Breast, half biscuit, Lil honey lil jam 
fresh strawberries
water

130pm
small apple

4pm
pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

7pm Small plate

Pot roast

Mashed taters

Carrots

1800

----------


## zaggahamma

Chick-fil-a nuggets

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
ham/cheese
pork chop

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 egg and a half

1 small sausage patty

1 and a half dry toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

1 oz OJ

whole orange

444/day

----------


## sawyer86

Chicken rice with a sprinkle of spices

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 2pm

yum

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147694

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147697

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 lb Nathan's at Sam's

1 oz coke

at 7pm


Now 

Homemade burrito..lil seasoned beef taco blend cheese sour cream guacamole onions

Crystal light

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3.5 oz pot roast 
Onion n few snow peas
Small apple

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
turkey and cheese sandwhich

----------


## CrookedBones

Oats w/ papaya, raisens, prunes, and a scoop of Nesquik

24 oz coffee

----------


## Mockingbird

coffee and 2 slices of pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee



shared with



net

550/day

pre workout  :Smilie:

----------


## APM

8 eggs ( 3 whole, cooked over med), 5 whites, scrambled
4 slices of Ezekial bread toasted with I can't believe it's not butter, spray butter
4 slices of Trader Joes turkey bacon
3 oz Bobs Remill oat bran (weighed dry), with 1oz raisins, 1/4 cup Waldens Farms pancake syrup, 1 heaping scoop of no sugar added strawberry preserves, sprinkled with cinnamon...

----------


## zaggahamma

I used to love bobs red mill oat bran

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100

----------


## BigBen86

peanutbutter, rice cakes and 2 cups of mllk

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken 50 grams cashiews and a big salad with broccoli, Cucumbers and radishes

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm
Rican corned beef hash 
red beans n rice
plantains
water

830pm
2nd protein shake lil smaller

2500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

pork chops
turkey/cheese sandwhich
salad
pretzels and honey mustard

----------


## zaggahamma

coffe

then 450 calories of this


total 500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1150

----------


## pjliftsalot

whole ham steak
brown rice
head of romaine lettuce with ff cesar dressing

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147737

----------


## zaggahamma

Somebody stole a few of your p epperonis and a WHOLE SLICE!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Somebody stole a few of your p epperonis and a WHOLE SLICE!!


damn wife

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket and coleslaw sammy at 530

Bowl of veg/beef soup at 7

Last of the rican corned beef hash at 830

2222/day

----------


## sawyer86

Chicken and rice

----------


## almostgone

11 oz chicken and 5oz green beans.....1/4c of almonds about 2 hrs. ago....

----------


## sawyer86

Cottage cheese
Peanut butter

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken legs and thighs
turkey and cheese
fruit bowl

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

grits

sausage

toast

natty pb

yum

450 cals i ate

----------


## sawyer86

Shake- 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops instant oats, 1 bannana, grams vit c 250mls water.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake super deluxe

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
queso dip w/fajitas scoops

----------


## DrewZ

*6oz 93/7 Ground Beef* cooked with no fat, seasoned with pepper. Topped w/ Louisiana hot sauce and a splash of red wine vinegar.
*1 Cup Sugar Snap Peas*, quickly blanched - ate most of them while waiting for the beef to be done.
*1/4 cup Organic Short Grain Brown Rice* - w/ splash of soy sauce

Macros;
*572 Calories
50g protein
47g carbs
21g fat
5.5g fiber*

----------


## zaggahamma

Several vodka and juices

Few ounces Bbq chicken

Few fries

Large serving of broccoli

Half an ear of corn

Half pulls pork sammy

4 oz coke

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Light low carb breakfast at 

Chick-fil-a

444

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147779

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade burrito canc?

Chicken n black beans?

----------


## zaggahamma

Bottle of white

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

rum and coke

1500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey burgers stuffed with peppers

Cheddar and jalepeno smoked deer sausage

Grilled portobello mushrooms

Sweet pot fries

Knob creek and diet 7up

----------


## Bio-Active

> rum and coke
> 
> 1500/day


I am having a few of those tonight while watching the fights

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chick-fil-a

Lil more junk

3300

----------


## Bio-Active

Home from the fight and having a muscle milk rtd before bed

----------


## Schwarzenegger

1 cup cooked brown rice
1 tofu chicken breast 25g protein with teriyaki sauce
1 glass of milk

----------


## David PvP

pork with potato red wine,shrooms,cake,apple pie,donuts,ice cream...i admit it i started implementing my cheat meal every sunday this time....so i feel good man.....i am about to cum....

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites, 2 yolks. Ezekiel muffin and 16 oz orange juice. Yummy breakfast

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

cinamon rolls on waffle machine

i ate 2

----------


## Zodiac82

2 cheeseburgers
chicken and ranch

----------


## David PvP

cup of green tea

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and a big bowl of greens,broccoli, cucs and chopped radishes

----------


## jimmyinkedup

45g vanilla protein shake with pineapple, blueberries, strawberries and mango....

----------


## Bio-Active

Subway Roasted chicken breast sandwich on 9grain honey-oat bread. Mustard spinach and cucumbers on the sandwich baked bbq lays chips and 2 choc chip cookies. Yum nice cheat meal before the games. Will curb my sweet tooth for a week!

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ chicken titty and smoked jalepeno and cheddar deer sausage

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Johnsonville low-fat chicken sausage and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka crans

Pretzels n cheese

Pulled pork Sammie sliders on tater rolls

Few ruffles

Crystal light

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 50 grams cashews and big bowl of greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147803

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk and greens before bed  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147818

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and a big bowl of greens post workout

----------


## zaggahamma

2 coffees

Chick-fil-a breast (4/5)

2/3 small waffle fry

Fresh strawberries

2/3 string mozzarella

Small McIntosh

525/day

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of coco puffs

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5 oz tritip steak sliced up in an Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 4pm

yum

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1&1/2 lean country ribs no sauce

2 pretzel breadsticks with cheese(leftover from game day..too yummy to let go to waste

1999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147823

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz chicken with big bowl of greens and 50 grams almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

Quaker oatmeal made with half water half milk raisins..

Cinnamon and splendor

2375/day

----------


## tarmyg

4 eggs, 1tbsp Miracle Whip

Thanks
~T

Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk, Ezekiel muffin and a glass of oj

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 slices Ezekiel bread dipped in effect whites. 8 more egg whites scrambled with one yolk. Sugar free maple syrup on the bread. French toast and eggs mmmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 egg

1 small sausage patty

1 pretzel stick lil beer cheese

small mcintosh apple

475

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of coco puffs

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast 1 cup of rice and greens. The story of my eating life  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

never got to the apple earlier

now pwo shake yum city

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

cup o noodles

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

natural peanut butter - i can't quit eating today. been starving since i finished cardio at 6:30.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147854

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## Trevtrev

A pot roast and a ton of broccoli

----------


## probuild42

Chicken, salad, rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 Glass of red 

Vodka and juice

1400

----------


## redz

3 cans of tuna with 2 table spoons light mayo. 90 grams of protein just like that!

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn redz w2g bro!

----------


## Bio-Active

Rotisserie chicken greens and cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummiest blackened cajun chicken fettucini ever!

2350/day

Same total as yesterday 

Good start to week

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147860

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, jalepeno n cheddar deer sausage, peppers, and portobello mushrooms

I have a protein frostee in the freezer!

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Protein shake 

40g whey protein isolate 
10g creatine monohydrate
10g arginine
2000mg carnitine

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites, Ezekiel muffin and oj for breakfast ore workout. Post workout quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

some of this

and coffee earlier

667/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Breakfast burrito on Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## Zodiac82

4 egg omelet..w/shredded cheese...turkey breast...scrapple

topped w/ff sour cream..picante sauce

side of strawberries and scrapple!! 

Attachment 147893

YUUUUMMMY

----------


## -KJ-

Sweet potatoes mash w/ garlic, shredded chicken breast and asparagus...

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens. Bla......

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

fajitas. probably a little more fat than i should have, but i need the protein and i can't stand the thought of any more turkey or tuna for a few meals.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147898

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5 oz tri tip and sweet potato 200 grams

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small ham sliders

Bowl of yummy split pea soup

1&1/2 pretzel breadsticks 3/4 tbsp beer cheese

2100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147903

----------


## Bio-Active

Finishing off my rotisserie chicken 6 oz greens and 50 grams cashews.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chick-fil-a breast 

Small McIntosh

2350 again

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## -KJ-

PWO shake and handful of blueberries

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO- ground turkey and whole wheat pasta, glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks, half cup steel cut oats and glass of oj

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

yogurt with honey - 11g carbs, 14g protein, 0g fat

----------


## Zodiac82

cheeseburger...same as for breakfast

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk salsa wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortillas. Breakfast burrito on the go  :Smilie:

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> 10 egg whites 1 yolk salsa wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortillas. Breakfast burrito on the go


Haven't been able to find the Ezekiel tortillas yet; but the english muffins are great!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haven't been able to find the Ezekiel tortillas yet; but the english muffins are great!


look in the frozen area. Do you have a whole foods around or a Safeway?

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> *look in the frozen area. Do you have a whole foods around or a Safeway?*


No Whole Foods or Safeway anywhere close. The frozen section has the bread and muffins, but not tortillas. The little town I live in has a small grocery store without much selection. We go grocery shopping about 30 miles away on the weekend. We have a large Hispanic population, so there are 50 kinds of tortillas (including some damn good fresh ones that are really bad for you), but I haven't found Ezekiel yet. I found some whole wheat ones that aren't too bad.

----------


## zaggahamma

i'll eat and drink 550 calories worth of this...ham is a lil salty

preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

> No Whole Foods or Safeway anywhere close. The frozen section has the bread and muffins, but not tortillas. The little town I live in has a small grocery store without much selection. We go grocery shopping about 30 miles away on the weekend. We have a large Hispanic population, so there are 50 kinds of tortillas (including some damn good fresh ones that are really bad for you), but I haven't found Ezekiel yet. I found some whole wheat ones that aren't too bad.


just make sure the whole wheat ones are not enriched or have HFC

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken, 1 cup of rice and a big bowl of greens with an avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

> 6oz grilled chicken, 1 cup of rice and a big bowl of greens with an avocado


i envy you!

----------


## Reiid13

> cheeseburger...same as for breakfast


Lmfao , I love reading your meals , everyone else is like
' chicken , brocoli , brown rice ' 

And your like ' burgers , beers , ice cream' 
Lmfao : p

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Deliscioso

1212/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> And your like ' burgers , beers , ice cream'
> Lmfao : p


beers and icecream??? u may have thrown some if zaggas meals in too 
 :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

I was thinkin the same thing 

Yup im the drinker and dessert dude 

Cancer is the cocoa puff cheeseburger and scrapple one

Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

1300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> I was thinkin the same thing
> 
> Yup im the drinker and dessert dude
> 
> Cancer is the cocoa puff cheeseburger and scrapple one
> 
> Lol


lmao....indeed

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground turkey and whole wheat pasta

----------


## Zodiac82

tacos

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken bowl of greens and an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of pea soup

Chicken salad sammy on wheatberry bread 

Lil coleslaw

Lil waffle fries

Diet lemonade

2150/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed yum yum

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, 1/2 scoop protein, and a lil sugar free lemon pudding powder

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 1/4 chicken strips

2350/day

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks, Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Reiid13

> I was thinkin the same thing
> 
> Yup im the drinker and dessert dude
> 
> Cancer is the cocoa puff cheeseburger and scrapple one
> 
> Lol


Haha are you the one that trys to fit in a daily beer : p ?

----------


## Bio-Active

Qwest bar post training

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein Shake with pineapple, 1/2 banana, mango, papaya, blueberries and strawberries. Vanilla protein - 50grams.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha are you the one that trys to fit in a daily beer : p ?


no 

weekend warrior and its vodka and juice lately

used to be corona w lime

save some calories this way

also something that i want to work on

by limiting to one day instead of 2 or 3 days

but also will have a drink mid week if i want

its very moderate and so far hasnt prevented my recomp

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes (protein powder, 2 whole eggs, banana, dash of cinnamon , and a pinch of salt)

Instead of butter, I spread some natty PB on it! 

And some sugar free syrup!

Glass of milk and OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

ham sandwhich w/pepperoni

2 chicken sandwhiches

----------


## jimmyinkedup

15g glutamine, 250mg red yeast rice and 1200mg NAC Mixed in water and 4 grams of fish oil (taken in cap form)...

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

1 small sausage patty

wheat bagel with natty pb

633/day

1-2 hours preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

French toast on Ezekiel bread 2.5 pieces, 10 egg whites. Sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Reiid13

> vodka and juice 
> 
> its very moderate and so far hasnt prevented my recomp


Yeah , everyone seems to say vodka as its low calories , thats what ima have tonight




> ham sandwhich w/pepperoni
> 
> 2 chicken sandwhiches


Lmfao , dude you crack me up  :Big Grin:  
Are you bulking or anything atm ?

----------


## RaginCajun

ground turkey and whole wheat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken breast, brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy and baked BBQ lays

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

shrimp gumbo - i'm cheating.

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken and sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

330 pm 

Yummiest pwo shake ever

In heaven each sip

1313/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

ground turkey meatloaf using cooked brown rice in place of breadcrumbs in the meatloaf. head of romaine lettuce and 2 green peppers with vinegar and olive oil.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken, greens and 50 grams cashews. 1.5 liter of water with mio

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lmfao , dude you crack me up 
> Are you bulking or anything atm ?


 I wouldn't necessarily say im bulking...im kinda experimenting right now..seeing if I can eat the things I eat and increase cardio to create a deficit in cals...

if any im looking more to recomp...and if I get a added few lbs in muscle...ill take that

strength as gone up on all movements and actually I've lost a few pounds..

I do manual labor so im essentially working out all day..so that helps as well

I do eat a lot of chicken breast and rice..just havent posted that lately 

sidenote: this is too long a post for food thread lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Tough ass turkey

Dry ass stuffing

Mashed taters

Gravy

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk rtd

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chick-fil-a strips

2400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Tough ass turkey
> 
> Dry ass stuffing
> 
> Mashed taters
> 
> Gravy
> 
> 2100/day


lol left-overs?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 147941



Attachment 147942

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol left-overs?


No..fresh....just was not done good....happens

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites, 1 yolk half cup of oatmeal and glass of oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline pre workout post workout 2 Ezekiel tortilla with 6 oz chicken inside

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake with 1/2 cup oats-added a dab of honey and small amount of blueberries and strawberries.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Chick-fil-a breast

Half a small waffle fries

Water

450/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Ground turkey (12oz), brown rice (1cup) and broccoli and cauliflower(whole bag of frozen) , 1 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil and no salt seasoning...

----------


## gearbox

> Ground turkey (12oz), brown rice (1cup) and broccoli and cauliflower(whole bag of frozen) , 1 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil and no salt seasoning...


Good to know your taking this serious  :Smilie: 

myself
shake with 
cottage cheese
strawberries 
spinach
splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken, 1 cup brown rice and the normal greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

2 screwdrivers

3 chocolate liqueurs

1100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil white wine

Can of corona w line

Cheese sausage n crackers

Couple sips of coke

McIntosh apple

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Publix fried chicken breast

Red beans rice

2900

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast, greens, 50 grams cashews and 1.5 liters water

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream bar w dark chocolate

half bagel w natty pb

3333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## solsykness

Pepperoni pizza…cheat meal =p

----------


## tarmyg

3 eggs and Cheddar cheese!

Thanks
~T

Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk, Ezekiel muffin and 12 oz glass oj

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oatmeal with ground flax, wheat germ, large dab of honey (teaspoon),fat free 1/2 and 1/2 and 4 egg whites.
Small 25 gr vanill protein shake.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast sliced up and wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla's

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

all beef dog 3/4 bun plain

1.5 oz coke

2 prunes

coffee

500

----------


## Bio-Active

It's my cheat meal  :Smilie:  at the roadhouse bar and grill. 6oz Tri tip steak salad with greens cucs, avocado, 2 sides of steamed broccoli and gonna eat 2 rolls yum yum

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I packet Quaker Weight Control Banana Bread Oatmeal. 1/2 cup quaker quick oats. small handful walnuts. 1 1/2 scoop vanilla protein powder. Mix with 1/34 cups water - microwave for 4 mins...stir...delicious ...

----------


## zaggahamma

> It's my cheat meal  at the roadhouse bar and grill. 6oz Tri tip steak salad with greens cucs, avocado, 2 sides of steamed broccoli and gonna eat 2 rolls yum yum


Enjoy bro

We all know u deserve. ....how often do u award a cheat meal/day?

----------


## zaggahamma

But dayam reread your cheat is like a god meal for me

----------


## Bio-Active

> Enjoy bro
> 
> We all know u deserve. ....how often do u award a cheat meal/day?


Probably not as often as i should since we know that a cheat here and there done correctly will speed up our metabolism for a little bit. Honestly i shoot to have 1 cheat meal a week but it usually ends up being 1 cheat meal every 2-3 weeks and its usually what i just had at the road house as i don't really crave sweets at all. Been doing this lifestyle to long..... Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Probably not as often as i should since we know that a cheat here and there done correctly will speed up our metabolism for a little bit. Honestly i shoot to have 1 cheat meal a week but it usually ends up being 1 cheat meal every 2-3 weeks and its usually what i just had at the road house as i don't really crave sweets at all. Been doing this lifestyle to long..... Lol


 That is SOOOOO fn super to hear and so envious of that as I live such a delicate line of wanting to have a perfect bod vs soooo loving noms that its a struggle to do as well as im doing now...just hoping to steadily improve and reach towards something like your diet both for health and aesthetics. ..glad u started posting

----------


## Bio-Active

> That is SOOOOO fn super to hear a d so envious of that as I live such a delicate line of wanting to have a perfect bod vs soooo loving noms that its a struggle to do as well as im doing now...just hoping to steadily improve reach towards something like your diet both for health and aesthetics. ..glad u started posting


Bro i am here for the long haul! Here is the deal with food. You have to find items in your meal plan that you really really like and look forward to eating! I use lots of different spices to add different flavors to my chicken and other food to make it less boring and then the weekends is when i change up my food items that i eat cause i have more time to prepare food. Its the only way to stay sane!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bro i am here for the long haul! Here is the deal with food. You have to find items in your meal plan that you really really like and look forward to eating! I use lots of different spices to add different flavors to my chicken and other food to make it less boring and then the weekends is when i change up my food items that i eat cause i have more time to prepare food. Its the only way to stay sane!


Sounds good bro

Thanks

I figured I woukd hit a plateau with my current thing and have to improve as its been too easy and we all learn from each other and I think im at or near that plateau and my goal date is only 3 months away and 8-10lbs more to go and last 3 weeks I've been stymied so gknna have to kick it up a notch

Thanks and gl

Gl to jimmy too and cancer and everybody

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple rum and coke s

Fresh pineapple

913

----------


## Bio-Active

> Couple rum and coke s
> 
> Fresh pineapple
> 
> 913


diet coke right?

----------


## zaggahamma

> diet coke right?


No...half the time I try to use diet with my drinks but only had regular on hand that's why the calories reflected much higher ...the rum was light but the coke wasnt....alcohol is prolly N equal monster to me than anything else no it iS my worse ...not quite N alcoholic but close if that makes sense

----------


## zaggahamma

Last rum and coke (half) 1,000/day

Bbq chicken here we come

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken and 2.27 grams sweet potato

----------


## gearbox

> It's my cheat meal  at the roadhouse bar and grill. 6oz Tri tip steak salad with greens cucs, avocado, 2 sides of steamed broccoli and gonna eat 2 rolls yum yum


This is a cheat meal? Really! 
No a cheat meal is a double cheese extra bacon something with steak fries and a shake. 

Or a burrito smothered In sauce with cheese sour cream and all the fixings inside.

----------


## Bio-Active

> This is a cheat meal? Really! No a cheat meal is a double cheese extra bacon something with steak fries and a shake. Or a burrito smothered In sauce with cheese sour cream and all the fixings inside.


no bro I just cannot do that. I know I said I do not have a sweet tooth but I do not crave things like that either. Lol it's just the way I am. I feel like I am gaining weight just looking at that. I had 2 of those sweet rolls that's about as dirty as I can get  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ounces bbq smoked chicken

Few fries

Broccoli

Corn on cob

3.5 oz coke

1750/day

Chocolate cake small piece

Dark chocolate ice cream bar

Half of a half stouffers pizza

2999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz rotisserie chicken no skin. Big bowl of my usual greens and 50 grams of roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

PreWO - few pieces of watermelon, 1/2 cup oats, protein powder, cup of skim milk, and a coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and 12 oz oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO- 4 whole eggs, banana, and glass of OJ

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr protein shake with 1/2 cup oats,blueberries and strawberries. Added 100mg NAC, 1 tablespoon ground flax and 250mg Chinese Red Yeast Rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout redline energy drink and post work out qwest bar

----------


## -KJ-

Cooked oats, vanilla whey protein, some blueberries. Quick and easy PWO

----------


## Zodiac82

penne

----------


## -KJ-

Tuna salad w/ totaoes, onion, cucumber, peppers, avocado and romaine lettuce.
Handful cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 slices Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites. 10 egg whites one yolk sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chick-fil-a breast

Half small waffle fries

Few fresh whole strawberries

Banana

Diet lemonade

575/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12 oz ground turkey and 1 1/2 cups brown rice 1/2 bag frozen broccoli and 1/2 a green pepper...

----------


## -KJ-

Basmati rice, chicken fillet and some broccoli

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Vegetarian Bean Soup. I made Home made veggie stock then added 6 diff kinds of beans, cut up baby carrots, and cut up fingerling potatoes with one cup of cooked brown rice mixed in after soup was done. Rice + beans = complete veggie protein.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Vegetarian Bean Soup. I made Home made veggie stock then added 6 diff kinds of beans, cut up baby carrots, and cut up fingerling potatoes with one cup of cooked brown rice mixed in after soup was done. Rice + beans = complete veggie protein.


Sounds pretty tasty jimmy?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Sounds pretty tasty jimmy?


It surprisingly good. My Mother had a ton of produce like onions and celery and parsnips and carrots. I visited her yesterday and she asked if I wanted to take some before it went bad. I did and I decided to make the soup since I had a ton of bags of all different beans. Made it last night. Its really good..tastes even better today after sitting overnight.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## WheelieFreakz

Bucket of KFC

Watermelon

Grape kool aid

40 Oz. Malt liquor

momma's makin' sweet potato pie and gritz for supper, i hear

----------


## zaggahamma

lil oatmeal w raisins at 1:45 preworkout

then

pwo shake at 

430pm

steelhead trout 

black beans 

rice

at 7pm


Was SOOOOOOO good

2121/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz left over rotisserie chicken 50 gram cashew and i big bowl of greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148023

----------


## Bio-Active

> Attachment 148023


Man..... That looks good

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ baked chicken breast and spinach

Later, protein ice cream!

----------


## Bio-Active

Chocolate Rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## WheelieFreakz

> BBQ baked chicken breast and spinach
> 
> Later, protein ice cream!


tell me more about protein ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a pulled pork sammy

2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> tell me more about protein ice cream


I blended together 2 scoops of protein powder (I have vanilla), 1.5-2 tablespoons of Godiva Cocoa powder, and a 1.5 cups of skim milk. Freeze it for about an hour or so. Tastes like a frosty!

----------


## -KJ-

> I blended together 2 scoops of protein powder (I have vanilla), 1.5-2 tablespoons of Godiva Cocoa powder, and a 1.5 cups of skim milk. Freeze it for about an hour or so. Tastes like a frosty!


That sounds good! Might try this...

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man..... That looks good


it was..I pretty much inhaled it...lol

2 chicken breast and a couple pieces of bacon

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO shake - (carrots/beets/kale/granny smith apple/ watermelon / pineapple/ scoop of protein powder)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gram vanillla protein shake with pineapple and blueberries. 1200mgs NAC and 250 mgs chinese red yeast rice added in along with 1 tablespoon ground flax.

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread dip in egg whites. Sugar free syrup 10 egg whites and a yolk

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - (flour tortillas, egg, cheese, one piece of bacon on each, and salsa)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Vegetarian Bean Soup. I made Home made veggie stock then added 6 diff kinds of beans, cut up baby carrots, and cut up fingerling potatoes with one cup of cooked brown rice mixed in after soup was done. Rice + beans = complete veggie protein.


Eating more of this plus 3 grams of fish oil in the form of 3 caps.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 and a half chickfila strips

rice n beans

small mcintosh

crystal light

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

ham, turkey, apple, water

----------


## -KJ-

Cooked oats, cinnamon, bluberries, 2 scoops whey = PWO

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and big bowl of greens

----------


## RaginCajun

bout 7 oz of chicken breast and two cups of spinach

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12 oz of ground turkey, bag of frozen broccoli and aa small sweet potato ...drizzle of olive oil on broccoli and sweet potato.

----------


## ghettoboyd

about 10 oz of rosemary lemon pepper chicken I made and corn....ok it was Cheetos...what? its got corn in it...

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake @330

Yum

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef has

black beans and bacon onion rice 

plantains


2050/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken big bowl of greens and and avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148050

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^nice cancer!

----------


## zaggahamma

banana

natty pb

2200

----------


## Bio-Active

> Attachment 148050


That looks good although i like broccoli better than peas  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs and 1/2 cup fat free cheddar cheese

Protein frosty with some natty PB chunks in it

----------


## Bio-Active

RTD Muscle milk Chocolate before bed

----------


## ChrisG217

Chicken (unseasoned), qionoa (yuck), and mixed berries

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12 oz turkey breast, 1/2 bag cauliflower, small new potato (too damn small) drizzled olive oil on veggie and potato

----------


## tarmyg

Cup of coffee and watching Frozen for the one millionth time with my daughter............................

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO shake - (carrots/beets/kale/granny smith apple/ watermelon / pineapple/ scoop of protein powder)

----------


## Bio-Active

Red-line pre work out and quest bar post work out

----------


## -KJ-

6oz chicken breast, broccoli, coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^nice cancer!


thanks



> That looks good although i like broccoli better than peas


lol ...I couldn't stand brocoli as a kid..although now I could get it down with no problem

only problem is...im not much of a cook..so im limited to what the wife makes me lol

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - (flour tortillas, egg, cheese, one piece of bacon on each, and salsa)

----------


## tarmyg

Thuringian sausage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk and 1 cup of oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:30

now(11:00)


ate and drank 600 cals worth

----------


## Sfla80

Figured this meal would be a perfect way to start back on this thread. Been out for a while. 



14oz sirloin
6oz lobster knuckles and claws
Fat free basalmic vin

Lunch  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

^^bastard!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

lil steak
ham and cheese. sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

> Figured this meal would be a perfect way to start back on this thread. Been out for a while. 
> 
> 
> 
> 14oz sirloin
> 6oz lobster knuckles and claws
> Fat free basalmic vin
> 
> Lunch


put a nice sear on that sirloin what did that bull ever do to you miami  :Smilie: 

costco products?

got a nice filet of steelhead from them the other day came out perfect

----------


## zaggahamma

mcintosh apple

650

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8:00 a.m. - yogurt - 11g carb, 14g protein
10:00 a.m. - 2oz each deli ham and turkey - 3g carb, 23g pro, 1.5g fat
12:00 p.m. - tuna w/ olive oil mayo - 2g carb, 16g pro, 3.5g fat

TOTAL: 16g carb / 50g protein / 5g fat 309 calories for the morning

----------


## tarmyg

Tequila Lime Chicken made in a Slow Cooker.



Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Bio-Active

6pz grilled chicken 1 cup rice and greens

----------


## Sfla80

> put a nice sear on that sirloin what did that bull ever do to you miami 
> 
> costco products?
> 
> got a nice filet of steelhead from them the other day came out perfect


Lmao...like a nice seared or Pittsburgh steak my friend. 

And not costco. ..came from work. Cheaper that way.....free lol 

Havent had steelhead in a long time

----------


## -KJ-

Chicken fillet, 150g baked potato, dollop of Mayo and salad.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Figured this meal would be a perfect way to start back on this thread. Been out for a while. 
> 
> 
> 
> 14oz sirloin
> 6oz lobster knuckles and claws
> Fat free basalmic vin
> 
> Lunch


This is all VERY bad for you and not in keeping with any bodybuilding principles. Please have it sent to me and I will gladly send some dry chicken and brown rice in return. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 cup oats with 2 scoops vanilla protein powder, 1Tablespoon ground flax, 250mg red yeast rice and 1200mgs NAC

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8:00 a.m. - yogurt - 11g carb, 14g protein
10:00 a.m. - 2oz each deli ham and turkey - 3g carb, 23g pro, 1.5g fat
12:00 p.m. - tuna w/ olive oil mayo - 2g carb, 16g pro, 3.5g fat
2:00 p.m. - large apple and 1tbs peanut butter - 43b carb, 9g protein, 22g fat 

TOTAL: 59g carb / 51g protein / 27g fat 683 calories so far

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade nachos

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz turkey breast, head of romaine lettuce, vinegar and olive oil and 3/4 cup brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Outback

----------


## zaggahamma

> Outback


Been a while for me

Also kind of craving the bloomin onion and chocolate thunder

----------


## zaggahamma

All beef dog w mustard and kraut

Cup of chicken tortilla

Turkey n cheese wrap

2400/day

----------


## gearbox

Grilled chicken spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Rabbit sauce piquante over basmati rice

----------


## cj111

1 cup quinoa 1 can of salmon and some pickled carrots

----------


## zaggahamma

lil bbq pork

2666/day

----------


## WheelieFreakz

> homemade nachos


you consistantly have the best meals

...except for getting shown up by steak and lobster occasionally

----------


## -KJ-

Basmati rice, tuna, red apple, coffee

----------


## tarmyg

Avocado - trying to bring up fiber content in my macros a bit.

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - 5 strips bacon, 3 egg whites one whole egg, fat free cheddar cheese, and glass of OJ

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oatmeal, 50g protein power,2 Tabesspoons ground flax, 1/3 cup blueberries....
1200mgs Nac and 250mg Chiese Red Yest Rice thrown in ...

----------


## almostgone

1 cup of steel cut oats and an omelet made from 6 whites and 1 oz. mozzarella cheese...

----------


## tarmyg

750g of Tequila Lime Chicken!

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

1 small sausage patty

wheat bagel with natty pb

2.5 oz OJ

700/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6pz grilled chicken greens and 1 cup of brown rice

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

6oz rotissary chicken. 1cup quinoa and bulger wheat.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Been a while for me
> 
> Also kind of craving the bloomin onion and chocolate thunder


we took the kids. out...
not sure what the chocolate thunder is




> you consistantly have the best meals


that could be debatable lol

----------


## Sfla80

8am 7 extra large eggs 
10am shake
12pm 5 oz grilled chx 1 cup quinoa mixed peppers
230pm is this salad. ..ahi tuna, spinach arugula onion and mango. With some basalmic.

----------


## RaginCajun

Rabbit sauce piquante over basmati rice

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> *Rabbit sauce piquante over basmati rice*


you officially suck for posting that, but I knew you would! I was sitting at lunch staring down at dry chicken and wishing for sauce piquante.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 egg sandwhiches with.pepperjack cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

1350/day

chocolate thunder (from down under) its outbacks best dessert imo...(brownie sundae) but heavenly

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148095

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey and cheese wraps. 

Fresh pineapple

Dark chocolate covered ice cream bar

2300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## gearbox

Guys where do you find Ezekiel bread at? I have checked Stater Brothers, Albertsons, and Walmart?

----------


## MODO

autogenous adipose tissue

----------


## jimmyinkedup

2 red peppers stuffed with ground turkey (12oz) and brown rice drizzled in olive oil

----------


## Sfla80

> Guys where do you find Ezekiel bread at? I have checked Stater Brothers, Albertsons, and Walmart?


Are you checking the frozen isle? I get mine at local super market, but took me awhile to figure out it is frozen and not fresh.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Guys where do you find Ezekiel bread at? I have checked Stater Brothers, Albertsons, and Walmart?


Safeway, whole foods are a couple places that have it. It's kept in the chill area or frozen food. 
10 eggs 1 yolk 1 cup of oatmeal and a glass of oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - 3 whole eggs with peppers n onions, bowl of oatmeal with 1/2 scoop protein powder banana cinnamon , and OJ

----------


## jimmyinkedup

3/4 cup oat with cinnamon and a drizzle of honey. Very small handful of walnuts. 50grams vanilla protein powder.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline

----------


## zaggahamma

> autogenous adipose tissue


fish oil?

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

2oz ham / 2oz turkey

23P / 3C / 1.5F / 120cal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla post training

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee x2

and consumed and imbibed 555 cals of these products


dog got the rest

555/day

preworkout

----------


## tarmyg

Raw-beef burgers with cheddar cheese!

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## gearbox

> Are you checking the frozen isle? I get mine at local super market, but took me awhile to figure out it is frozen and not fresh.


I'll check thanks. And thanks to Jim also

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

1/2 barbequed chicken and 1/2 ranch style beans. CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME A MACRO BREAKDOWN ON HALF A BARBEQUED CHICKEN?

----------


## cj111

Big ol bowl of borsch, with greek yogurt instead of sour cream,

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ brisket stuffed spud!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz bbq chicken right off the grill 1 cup brown rice and a big bowl of greens!

----------


## Zodiac82

handful of nuts
banana

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1/2 barbequed chicken and 1/2 ranch style beans. CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME A MACRO BREAKDOWN ON HALF A BARBEQUED CHICKEN?


When do u need that by?

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1200/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> When do u need that by?


lol - no rush. already ate it. no going back now. I see estimates all over the board. I'm going with 70g protein, 0 carb, 18g fat, 457 calories.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup of brown rice, 4 oz. baby spinach....

----------


## zaggahamma

3 vodka n juices

Dry ass overrated bbq ****!!!

2333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks 1 Ezekiel muffin and a glass of oj

----------


## kronik420

beef

rice

grapes

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148130

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline pre work out

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 1 cup of brown rice post work out

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chick-fil-a breast

Half a small waffle fries

1oz cherry coke

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams of sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

Lil hash browns

2 sausage patties

Slice of fresh pineapple

Crystal light

1100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken wrapped up in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd vodka/cran

1414/day

----------


## zaggahamma

a 3rd

1555/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

country ribs on grill

arby's curly fries fixin to be in toaster oven

green beans workin

.........................

----------


## Bio-Active

Having a BBQ and watching UFC. BBQ 6 oz tri tip steak, greens, broccoli, cucumber, radishes and avacado

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt eat much dinner

Then had summer sausage n sharp cheddar on crackers (5-6)

Dark chocolate ice cream bar

2750/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## MODO

chicken breast, sliced and added in to a can of chunky soup. I felt like a genius when I first thought of doing this!

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Mockingbird

coffee and pancakes

----------


## ickythump

4 whole eggs 4 w/yolk (been more but my gf wanted eggs too)
Whole wheat English muffin, tbsp 1/2 of butter
Coffee with cream

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens. Post work out

----------


## Sfla80

Just posted this in marcus diary but figured I would share here as well. Pwo meal.....chicken qunioa and pickled onion and jalapeno.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee x 2

Slice and half pizza

2.5 oz coke

Crystal light

550/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken wrapped up in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla headed to super bowl part and bbq food later  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

enjoying my 4th vodka juice and seeing Seattle beat the s*** out of the overrated Broncos 1900 calories for the day

1919/day

----------


## cj111

Mucho burrito...smothered... droool

----------


## Bio-Active

Smoked tritip roast, smoked turkey and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

5th beverage

2121/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

As usual feel the need to soak up the alcohol with food which in reality should be replacing 

So

Couple more of slices pizza

Slice of coconut cake

Apple

I've had much rose cheat days

3300/day

----------


## almostgone

6 oz skirt steak off of the grill, 9oz. green beans, 1 med. red potato

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 5 strips bacon, grits, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks and oj headed to the gym in 1 hr

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken patties

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee only

pushed the superbowl binge to 3900 so tighten up time

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein shake with mango,banana,ground flax,blueberries 1200mg NAC and 250mg Chinese RYR ...

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple yukka cheddar and ground pork rejenos

lil chicken stew

preworkout

600/day

----------


## DrewZ

1/2 Cup Oatmeal,
2/3rd Cup Fat Free Greek Yogurt,
1 Scoop Vanilla Protein Powder, and Cinnamon to taste.

Coffee with Silk Pure Coconut Milk.

Macros;
Calories 407

Fat 6.2g
Carbs 43.7g
Fiber 4g
Sugars 8.5g
Protein 44.3g

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken pad Thai with sprouts

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Snowed in. Ordered chinese delivery. Steamed chicken and broccoli no sauce at all and brown rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

1.5 Ezekiel tortillas 10 egg whites one yolk and salsa. Wrapped up yummy

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1234/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken 1 cup rice and greens

----------


## Sfla80

Almond crusted shrimp

Mixed greens and spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small beef short ribs

cabbage

1550/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.78 oz grilled chicken and 218 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade deer chili with black beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken greens and an avacado

----------


## zaggahamma

1&1/2 chick-fil-a strips

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cream o wheat

2020/day

Good start to the week

----------


## almostgone

9oz. skirt steak, 2 low carb wraps, 1Tbsp. mayo, 1oz. mozzarella, and 1oz. lettuce.....

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO - 1/2 cup oats, cup of skim milk, and 1.5 scoops of protein powder

----------


## marcus300

Had whey,oats,banana straight after workout and an hour after that ive got 2 chicken breasts in the oven and brown rice, spinach, garlic, chillies and onions ready to sink down.

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - oatmeal with banana and 1/2 scoop protein powder. 3 scrambled eggs topped with Tiger sauce and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## almostgone

6 oz. of skirt steak with a dash of Cholula lime sauce, 1 red potato, 5 oz. spinach.

----------


## Beethoven

Protein shake w half banana strawberries whole wheat kernels

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 930

now boiled egg(s)

half wheat bagel with natty pb

water


half egg to dog

350/day

----------


## Zodiac82

eggs and sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken burrito on Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## jimmyinkedup

leftover steamed chicken with broccoli and brown rice with a 25gr protein shake with a teaspoon of natty pb ...

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## Reiid13

Ate two burger king whopper meals , chilli chese bites , two packs of mccoys .

^^^ That was my cheat meal today after loosing 5lbs in a week ( 3rd week of cutting )

Hope my cheat meal boosts my metabolism !!

----------


## almostgone

8oz chicken breast, 1.5 cups brown rice, 2 oz. baby spinach, 2 oz. lettuce

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz sirloin

half cup arbys curly fries

cup of cabbage

1450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Just went to Texas Roadhouse I had a cheat meal. Grilled chicken salad with broccoli and avacado. I put Italian dressing on it instead of eating it dry  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade deer with black beans

Later, protein frosty!

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd shake for dessert and final meal

2121/day

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. 93/7 turkey burger, 1 cup of broccoli, 1 red potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk rtd before bed

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat. In a couple of hours I'll have a 2 egg, 6 egg white, 4 oz. 90/10 grilled hamburger, 1 oz mozzarella cheese, and 4 oz spinach omelet.

----------


## austinite

Coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^x2^^^^

----------


## Zodiac82

chick club and ham and cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk, Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NaturalUN

Just had a shake, 200ml milk/200ml water, 27 g oats, 28g natty PB, scoop ON whey. Went down a treat!

----------


## zaggahamma

grits

egg

2oz smoke sausage

4oz OJ

400/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

coffee (black with stevis) oatmeal with 3 egg white and 1 scoop (24-25 grams) of protein powder, 1 tablesppon ground flax, 1200mg NAC, 250mg RYR ....about 10-15 blueberries

----------


## ghettoboyd

im about to sit down to my 3rd meal today...10oz teriyaki steak tips approx. 2 cups brown rice...I see some capt' crunch in my near future maybe pre-workout after my 4th meal...but don't worry they are heathy its got crunch berries in it...

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1050/day

----------


## Zodiac82

cinnamon toast crunch

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chhicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## ghettoboyd

> cinnamon toast crunch


yes my brotha', another man who enjoys the decadent taste of a fine breakfast cereal...

----------


## zaggahamma

2 yardbird thighs

red beans n rice

1555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> yes my brotha', another man who enjoys the decadent taste of a fine breakfast cereal...


lol....I've noticed ur cravings as well...sugary cereal..mmmmmmm!!

pork chops
potatoes
peas

----------


## zaggahamma

1 chickfila strip

Second shake and final nom 

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal all mixed together like an omelette. Glass of oj

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

1/4 cup oatmeal and 6oz t-bone.

Following Jim's advice to get carbs AND protein in each meal.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:30

now


boiled eggs

cheddar grits

sausage

1/3 to dog

crystal light

444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> 1/4 cup oatmeal and 6oz t-bone.
> 
> Following Jim's advice to get carbs AND protein in each meal.


Good job! 6 oz chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1177/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## jimmyinkedup

cup of`brown rice w/ teaspoon of olive oil and a 50g vanilla protein shake

----------


## ghettoboyd

fuk you guys are doing it all wrong...I see your getting all your foods from all of the food groups except breakfast cereal......come on people... frickin amatures....

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Trevtrev

A huge salad with two huge grilled chicken breasts

----------


## Zodiac82

2 grilled cheese sandwhiches

----------


## Bio-Active

> fuk you guys are doing it all wrong...I see your getting all your foods from all of the food groups except breakfast cereal......come on people... frickin amatures....


Its will power  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Its will power


im just foolin around bro but I do have a bit of a sweet tooth and raid my daughters cereal at least once a week...she tryes to hide it...ha ha ha(evil laugh)...

----------


## Bio-Active

> im just foolin around bro but I do have a bit of a sweet tooth and raid my daughters cereal at least once a week...she tryes to hide it...ha ha ha(evil laugh)...


My kids always seem to like the favorite foods of mine and then i have to have the food  :Wink:  Of course i know your fooling brother i was too

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 lb Nathans w kraut

1600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148254

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 148254


fish?

R u eating healthy?

----------


## zaggahamma

Red beans and rice

1800/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. flank steak, 1 cup broccoli, 5oz lettuce, 1 oz. pumpkin seeds. 2 dashes of Cholula lime sauce. Machine shop is going to be funky later on.

----------


## CTWEB

Omelette  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> fish?
> 
> R u eating healthy?


yeh its fish....not necessarily "healthy" just throwing a wrench in there

----------


## Zodiac82

ham n cheese
rice w/ black beans...salsa..queso

----------


## almostgone

8 oz 93/7 ground turkey, 1.5 cups of brown rice, 1 cup broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> 10 egg whites 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj


Same as this without the oj. Drove to the gym and it was closed because of bad weather!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Same as this without the oj. Drove to the gym and it was closed because of bad weather!!


1,000 pushups 1,000 situps......

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9:30

now boiled egg(s)

grits

sausage

crystal light

450/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

6:30 cardio
7:30 taco with tortilla, egg sausage and cheese (probably 15/25/15 310 cal)? 
9:00 oatmeal with a tsp of honey (2/13/1/ 75cal)
9:30 protein shake (30/1/1.5 140 cal)

----------


## zaggahamma

> 6:30 cardio
> 7:30 taco with tortilla, egg sausage and cheese (probably 15/25/15 *310 cal)?* 
> 9:00 oatmeal with a tsp of honey (2/13/1/ 75cal)
> 9:30 protein shake (30/1/1.5 140 cal)


nope- 333 cal

----------


## jimmyinkedup

meal1 - pro shake 50g vanilla w/ banana pineapple mango and blueberries, 1 tablesppon ground flax, 1200mg NAC, 350mg RYR

meal 2 - 1 cup oats with 5 egg whites and one whole egg...3 fish oil caps

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> nope- 333 cal


Thanks, Zagg - I like that answer better. Need you counting my macros and calories more often!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

2-6oz grounf trky burger patties. 90% lean with a cup of brown rice with peices of roasted red pepper drizzled with some olive oil.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline

----------


## DrewZ

Tilapia, Cilantro Brown Rice, Green Beans, Avocado with a squeeze of Lemon and a grind of Salt.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens post work out

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

3pm

pwo shake

pre nap

1050

now vodka cran #1 gonna have a few and head to buffet...need to keep it around 1200 cals there

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken meatloaf catfish pizza mashed taters corn chili ice cream pie boom

Tasted good

2777

few doritos when got home watching judge judy on dvr  :Smilie: 

3030

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148330

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc muscle milk before bef

----------


## almostgone

8 oz flank steak, 1 red potato, 3 oz. lettuce, 1 oz. pumpkin seeds.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 148330


cat even thinks it looks good

----------


## Trevtrev

My usual Saturday morning starter:

6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 tomatoes, 1/2 cup ground turkey (pre-cooked), sprinkle of 2% cheddar cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> cat even thinks it looks good


lmao...funny thing about that...when I was done I left the plate on the bed and he came up and started chowin down

----------


## Zodiac82

> My usual Saturday morning starter:
> 
> 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 tomatoes, 1/2 cup ground turkey (pre-cooked), sprinkle of 2% cheddar cheese


looks good

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao...funny thing about that...when I was done I left the plate on the bed and he came up and started chowin down


My cat loves chickfila

Dog too of course

I bite lil bite size pieces for the spoiled cat...dog doesn't even chew...more python like

930

Coffee

1045

Chickfila breast

Half small waffle fries

Few fresh strawberries

Water

450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken 242 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Beer wine and sonnys bbq 

2444

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148346

----------


## kelkel

Applebee's steak, potato, veggies, salad (curbside) and cheesecake from home.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 60 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

couple pieces if popeyes

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

> Muscle milk before bed


I see u have that before bed a lot....ur not concerned with the fat content of that(as if I have a place to talk lol) or do u have a low-fat version

----------


## kelkel

Some New York Port wine. But I'll be taking a protein drink to bed for the middle of the night, as usual.

----------


## Docd187123

A little something my friend threw together for me: rice and mixed veggies with gyro and spicy chicken tandoori

----------


## Docd187123

Some recent and not so recent meals:

Tostones and platanos maduras with fried Dominican salami.

 


Stuffed squash and zucchini




Ribeye steak with Puerto Rican style fried rice and grilled veggies




From a Colombian restaurant in Jackson Heights, Queens. Skirt steak, fried eggs, French fries, rice and habichuelas (beans), and salad.

----------


## Docd187123

Lebanese style hamburgers called kafta: ground beef with chopped onions and parsley mixed in




From an awesome BBQ place in CT: chicken fried steak with white gravy and French fries. 




Can't see much but from the best burger spot in Westchester county NY called Cheeburger Cheeburger. 10oz patty with bacon and usuall toppings




Homemade Cuban picadillo




A little bfast fish with potatoes, eggs, bacon, Dominican salami

----------


## Docd187123

Flank steak, baked potatoes, rice and salad




Protein pancake with bananas, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries




Eggs over easy




Lebanese dish: ground beef with potatoes, squash, and zucchini in a tomato based sauce over rice





My personal favorite, a dessert for two (or more): pancakes and crêpes with PB and Nutella in between layers, homemade whipped cream, homemade strawberry, raspberry, and chocolate syrups, fruits and roasted almonds.

----------


## austinite

^ You slut. Invite me.

----------


## Docd187123

> ^ You slut. Invite me.


I know I should close my legs more...lol

You've got an open invite partner, anytime you want to brave the single digit temps and negative degree wind chills, 10in snowfalls, 30mph winds, etc feel free to come over and I'll cook you up a meal fit for a King!

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. tuna, 2 med. Roma tomatoes, 1 cup brown rice.

----------


## almostgone

100g of plain shredded wheat about 2 hours ago. Just finished 10 oz. 93/7 ground turkey and 1 cup of brown rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolks an Ezekiel muffin and an rtd simply orange juice

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post workout just to get by till I get home

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Just had a killer 6 egg white 2 whole egg omelet with broccoli, red peppers,green peppers. mushrooms. spinach and even a sprinkling of brown rice (was pretty good ill do it again). I had 2 slices of toast made from home made Whole Wheat bread with flax meal and oats added (compliments of my mother who made me 4 loaves of this-three are in freezer) I has a teaspoon of natty pb on each slice which was barely a film but it tasted great. I was actually still hungry after so i made a protein shake with 25 gr of vanilla protein w/1/4 cup oats, tablespoon of sugar free maple syrup substitute made with stevia and a small hanful of pecans thrown in.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 11am

frosted mini wheats 15 min ago

500/day

need the gym tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

Having my cheat meal for the week at road house.
Grilled 4oz tri tip salad with avacado steamed broccoli yum yum and going to have 2 rolls

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n crans 

Corona n limes

1/3 italian pita sammy

2000/day

----------


## Bio-Active

RTD Muscle milk before bed Chocolate of course  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast pork

Augratin taters

Chocolate covered peanuts

2900

----------


## almostgone

8 oz flank steak, 1 red potato, 5 oz. green beans.

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat.

----------


## RaginCajun

PreWO - 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 scoop protein, and 1/4 cup blueberries. Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - 4 whole eggs scrambled. Ezekiel cinnamon raisin English muffin. Glass of OJ

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake with 1/4 c oats, a banana, few chucks of frozen pineaapple and small hanful pecans. took 1200mg NAC and 250mg RYR.

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites and 8 egg white 1 yolk

Meal 3 chicken 6 oz one cup brown rice and greens

----------


## gearbox

Jim- I'm still looking for those shakes you drink at night before bed.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Jim- I'm still looking for those shakes you drink at night before bed.


try Walmart just had 6 oz chicken and 250 grams of sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

----------


## ickythump

Nothing

Nothing since a quarter container cottage cheese and granola bar which I the expelled back out of my stomach immediately....

Yesterday was last injection, anyone got some good words like don't worry make up the weight when you're better? Not eating is not something I expected to be doing!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry bro hope you feel better soon

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## ickythump

Managed half a can of chicken broth (plus was able to watch my son play his Thomas trains that was nice) hoping it's 24hr, don't want to miss work but more importantly I'm days away from pct!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Left over pork steak at 8pm

Now chicken salad sammy on wheatberry

Final noms

1777/day

Close to record low

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn last lil handful of chocolate peanuts were callin 

1900 

Now final

----------


## almostgone

2 wraps, 10 oz. flank steak, 2 oz. lettuce, 1 oz mozzarella cheese....

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout redline and post work out quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
steak
steak burrito

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites white sugar free maple syrup  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee down

----------


## Reiid13

Omlette 1 whole 3 white , brown rice and hot sauce !!

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 pulled pork sammy

apple

400/day

preworkout

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Basically what looks like a bucket of oatmeal with handful of 1/2 pecans-1/2 walnuts and 6 egg whites and a scoop of protein powder with a little honey and a splash of FF half and half and 2 truvia packets.

----------


## RaginCajun

trying to be more like jim23007

4 oz of chicken titty, sweet pot, and cup of spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

> trying to be more like jim23007 4 oz of chicken titty, sweet pot, and cup of spinach


haha

6 oz grilled chicken, 1 cup brown rice, greens, broccoli, cucumbers, radishes. I am down 6 lbs so far bro's

----------


## RaginCajun

> haha
> 
> 6 oz grilled chicken, 1 cup brown rice, greens, broccoli, cucumbers, radishes. I am down 6 lbs so far bro's


i am striving to eat like you! you seem to be very disciplined in the eating category. 

congrats on the 6 lbs!

----------


## Bio-Active

> i am striving to eat like you! you seem to be very disciplined in the eating category. congrats on the 6 lbs!


thanks brother' I have a goal and I am determined to hit it!! 6 % here I come

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks brother' I have a goal and I am determined to hit it!! 6 % here I come


Damn, 6! Power to ya!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Damn, 6! Power to ya!


i am determined brother and as you can see I am strict. Most the people I know think I have an eating disorder.... Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> i am determined brother and as you can see I am strict. Most the people I know think I have an eating disorder.... Lol


hahaha! i have an eating disorder, it is called too much!

trying to get down to 12% here

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 3

1&1/2 vodka and diet juice

1275/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148430

----------


## jimmyinkedup

9 oz ckn breast , 1/2 bag frozen green beans, 1 1/4 cup brown rice drizzled with olive oil

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican shepherd pie

Black beans and rice

Second shake

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time choc muscle milk

----------


## Icy

White rice with a 4oz chicken breast and 7 oz of ground turkey

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline post work out quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel cinnamon raisin muffin and 4 whole eggs. Glass of OJ

----------


## NaturalUN

1 scoop whey, 1 tblspn Natty PB, oats, cinnamon & 200ml milk. To wash down 180g cooked rice & 120g turkey, oh and a banana!

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites, covered in sugar free maple syrup. 8 egg whites one yolk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148439

----------


## zaggahamma

cofee at 945

cream o wheat now

400/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## Artemicon

Chinese food buffet. Co-workers last day.

Mostly chicken and green veggies. The feels... so dry.

----------


## Mockingbird

4 egg, some chicken, brown rice and coffe

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148452

----------


## Bio-Active

> Attachment 148452


What is that?

----------


## zaggahamma

Lmao

Jim eats so damn good he doesnt even know what pancakes and omelets look like

----------


## zaggahamma

7 lil bbq baked drummets/flats

Black beans and rice

lil butterscotch pudding

1800/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lmao
> 
> Jim eats so damn good he doesnt even know what pancakes and omelets look like


I guess you right...Lol i had no idea!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lmao Jim eats so damn good he doesnt even know what pancakes and omelets look like


Hahaha!!!

I'm trying to be like Jim!

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked chicken breast and sweet pot

----------


## Bio-Active

> Baked chicken breast and sweet pot


Now that's my story but it will get you leaner  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Ashamed to say

Serving of doritos

Dark chocolate ice cream bar

2333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time choc muscle milk... Yummy  :Wink:

----------


## ChrisG217

Protein shake with pecan nuts mixed.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> What is that?


chocolate chip pancakes..strawberries banana whipped cream



> Lmao
> 
> Jim eats so damn good he doesnt even know what pancakes and omelets look like


lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148463

----------


## Artemicon

1c plain greek yogurt
.5c(ish) honey granola
banana

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 148463


scrapple is the ufo material on the plate, jim

----------


## Zodiac82

buahaha

----------


## Bio-Active

> scrapple is the ufo material on the plate, jim


lol thanks brother I was going to ask... Just had my Ezekiel French toast and egg whites with maple syrup... So good! Down 7 lbs so far bro's

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol thanks brother I was going to ask... Just had my Ezekiel French toast and egg whites with maple syrup... So good! Down 7 lbs so far bro's


lean and mean!!! good job man

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 10

preworkout shake now

599/day

----------


## 2iron

Cup brown rice 8 oz chicken breast 2 eggs tossed up in a bowl to go

----------


## Bio-Active

> lean and mean!!! good job man


thanks brother... 7pz grilled chicken greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

little bowl of homemade nachos

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 3

1 & 1/2 spice rum and coke

2 slice pizza round 6

2100

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148471

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Great northern beans n rice

1/2 Hershey bar

2500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time choc muscle milk

----------


## almostgone

6oz. flank steak, 1 cup of broccoli florets (uncooked), 8oz of lettuce, 1 Tbs. ranch dressing.

----------


## Icy

Some Casein protein for the snooze time

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk an Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## kronik420

chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout redline

----------


## almostgone

30g WPI and 1/4c oats......

----------


## Schmicc

One cup of egg whites blended with mushroom capsicum and tomato. Omelette styles

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

whole wheat penne pasta, homemade pasta sauce, lean italian sausage, pork shoulder and beef spare ribs.

----------


## Bio-Active

Ezekiel French toast and egg whites with sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Artemicon

2 Flour tortillas
3 Eggs
6 oz spicy sausage
.5 c shredded cheese

out of salsa.


Side note, anyone ever try salsa with cottage cheese? Awesome on tortilla chips!

----------


## Zodiac82

pepperjack cheese and egg
croissant sandwhich

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> 30g WPI and 1/4c oats......


This plus and handful of walnuts thrown in....

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

sushi with my ladies.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

little chicken wing to hold me over til olive garden vday dinner

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz tri tip steak greens and an avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148494

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148495

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Icy

Ground turkey with some penne pasta and tomato sauce

----------


## almostgone

1 oz almonds.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## kronik420

chicken and potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 2.5 Ezekiel Tortilla's with 6 oz chicken

----------


## 2iron

Swordfish rice brocolini

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Cody95

1 cup oats, with 1 chopped banana.

----------


## Icy

Peanut butter sandwich with a Whey Protein Shake

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon wrapped deer tenderloin with jalepeno, pineapple, cream cheese, and pepper jelly drizzled on top

Sweet potato and salad

Red wine

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. 93/7 ground turkey, 1cup of brown rice, a couple of blasts of Cholula chili lime sauce.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Nalga_Smasher

Kashi protein cereal with mootopia and a banana sliced in it

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of apple jacks

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz shredded chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla's

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp fried rice
chicken and cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Headed to Roadhouse for my once a week cheat meal  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148531

----------


## Bio-Active

> Attachment 148531


Now that looks good!!! Getting ready for dinner 6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken n sausage étouffée over brown rice

----------


## gold43

This is typically two of my 8 daily meals for CLEAN BULKING
6am & 9pm

*10oz Grass fed NY Sirloin, freshly ground into a patty with 1/4 cup onion,
pan seared with 1tbsp avocado oil.
*x2 Omega 3 eggs, pan seared with 1tbsp avocado oil.
*6oz Gluten Free pasta, pan seared with 1tbsp garlic, 1/2 cup asparagus and 1/2 cup spinach sauteed with 1tbsp avocado oil.
*1/2 an avocado
*1tsp hot sauce
*2tbsp almond butter
*8oz almond milk

Diet Restrictions: No dairy, no gluten, no added salt or added sugar and NEVER any processed foods.

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

> Now that looks good!!! Getting ready for dinner 6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews


thanks brotha...

sausage egg and cheese sandwhich
turkey club w/left over bacon

----------


## almostgone

30g egg white protein, 1/4c oats..

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

730 coffee

930 chickfila breast
1/2 waffle fries
Water

369 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148583

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 prices Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites 10 egg whites and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake deluxe  :Smilie: 

yum

936/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## flyguy6661

8oz fillet steak, sweet potato chips & spinach with bcaa's & creatine !!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1551/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
salad...bacon..ham
.tomatoes
shake
pwo

----------


## ChrisG217

1/4 cup long grain wild rice and seasoned turkey filet

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148597

----------


## zaggahamma

gravy pork steaks

lil rice n red beans

1 1/2 wheat bagel tbsp natty pb yum

2600/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## sweatymoo

Just polished off some hotwings and a salad

----------


## almostgone

8oz. flank steak, 4oz. green beans, 1c brown rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites Ezekiel muffin 1 yolk and oj

----------


## almostgone

1 oz of almonds....

----------


## Bio-Active

pre work out redline and post work out quest bar

----------


## gold43

^^ redline, Love it!

Beef and rice stuffed pepper (10oz beef, 1 cup jasmine rice, 1/2 green pepper)
x2 Omega 3 eggs
2bsp avocado oil 
2tbsp almond butter
1tsp hot sauce
Vita-Pak

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 prices of Ezekiel bread dipped in egg whites. 10 egg whites total one yolk sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9:45

rican chicken cutlet

lil rican bacon rice

black grapes

pre workout

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

burger

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## irlkev

240g boiled chicken 
Handful of grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

6 oz turkey breast in homemade fat free turkey stock with whole wheat noodles.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chipolte Chicken burrito 1666 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken greens and 1 avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Gravy n onioned pork steak leftover

black grapes

1999/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken sandwhich
3 Jr bacon cheeseburgers
havent eaten since 11:30 am....not good...issues prevented that

----------


## gearbox

is this what your shake is jim?

Muscle Milk Protein Shake RTDs, 11 oz, 4 pk - Free Shipping

----------


## Bio-Active

> is this what your shake is jim?
> 
> Muscle Milk Protein Shake RTDs, 11 oz, 4 pk - Free Shipping


No mine comes in a plastic jug and is a bit bigger. I think you can get those at Costco though and they are pretty good. You may need 2. 10 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline and post work out quest bar

----------


## Mockingbird

200 g chicken, brown rice and coffe

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken breast
spare rib
red beans and rice

----------


## zaggahamma

now

minus half a patty(dog)

coffee at 945

450/day

----------


## 2iron

1 cup brown rice, 2/3 cup black beans, 6 oz extra lean ground turkey.

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread 10 egg whites one yolk and sugar free syrup

----------


## Reiid13

> 2.5 pieces Ezekiel


Jim's ! What is this ezekiel bread ? Im from UK never heard of it lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jim's ! What is this ezekiel bread ? Im from UK never heard of it lol


It is bread made from sprouted grain.

Look for it in your freezer/frozen section of your grocery store

----------


## Reiid13

> It is bread made from sprouted grain.
> 
> Look for it in your freezer/frozen section of your grocery store


Thanks man , what is the benefits of it ? 

Im cutting atm so im very strict on carb intake

Ill check out my local supermarket tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

> Jim's ! What is this ezekiel bread ? Im from UK never heard of it lol


stuff is awesome it really isn't bread it us just sprouted grains.

6 oz chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

7oz strip steak and 1/2 sweet potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

5oz of deli ham and turkey breast.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## flyguy6661

wild alaskan salmon 8oz fillet wrapped in parma ham gently fried in olive oil with asparagus & spinach !

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

whole bunch of chicken
rice and potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm
Plate and a half of yummy spaghetti w meat sauce

Made with ground beef onion zucchini carrot celery and italian spices

930pm

Second shake

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## gearbox

> Thanks man , what is the benefits of it ? 
> 
> Im cutting atm so im very strict on carb intake
> 
> Ill check out my local supermarket tomorrow


It's low gi bread  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

handful of peanuts
rice and beans

----------


## Mockingbird

1 oz of almonds and cup of green tea

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread 10 egg whites sugar free maple syrup

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gram vanilla pro shake with pecans, pineaapple, mango,peaches.

----------


## zaggahamma

9:45 coffee

now this


crystal light

yum

369/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> 9:45 coffee now this <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=148647"/> crystal light yum 369/day


have you tried mio? I completely switched over from crystal light

----------


## jimmyinkedup

9 oz ground turkey, 3 eggs whites, 1 cup brown rice, Tablespoon of olive oil. Made this like a stir fry cooked ground turkey till almost done, rice was pre cooked, put in fry pan with tablespoon olive oil cooked for a couple mins, drizzled egg whites in...seasoned with chipolte tabasco..pretty damn good for a 5 min meal...

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> have you tried mio? I completely switched over from crystal light


Never heard of it

I either buy crystal light when on sale or generic diet mixes similar to crystal light at target

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

rotissary chicken with quinoa and bulger wheat, sauteed kale.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Extra lean eye roast...8 oz , sweet potato and bag of frozen broccoli... 1/2 tablesppon of olive oil on broccoli...

----------


## Zodiac82

> have you tried mio? I completely switched over from crystal light


I had it for a while but I would soak the water with it...too syrupy



> Never heard of it
> 
> I either buy crystal light when on sale or generic diet mixes similar to crystal light at target


whaaaaaa

----------


## Bio-Active

5.87 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## kelkel

Vanilla Ice Cream.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148656

----------


## Zodiac82

even though id prefer kels

----------


## kelkel

Have both.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I had it for a while but I would soak the water with it...too syrupy whaaaaaa


stop soaking down the water bro

----------


## zaggahamma

What did I miss

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef hash rican style

Black beans and lil rice

Cup of pasta fajoli

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

couple of chicfila strips w/lil sonnys bbq sauce

handful of choc and coconut covered almonds

2500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline post work out quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9:10

now

spaghetti


dog got 1/5

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread 10 egg whites and maple syrup

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

05:30 1.5cup steal cut oats
06:00 pwo drink (NO, Creatine, BCAA)
06:45 chest workout
07:45 Shake (30g protein, 1g carb, 1.5g fat)
09:00 Apple, chcken with quinoa and bulger wheat
10:30 4oz ham & turkey, yogurt w/ honey

----------


## jimmyinkedup

59 gr vanilla protein shake with 1/4 cup oats, 1/2 banana, pineapple, mango,peaches, strawberries. Just a few chunks of each of the fruits. I took 3grams of fish oil along with the shake. Still hungry ..next meal not far off...brown rice and ground turkey and egg whites stir fry with chipolte tabasco.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

dam, jimmy - you make me look like i eat like a hummingbird. i really wish i liked eggs more. i eat them on the weekend or whenever i have time to cook them, but its more of a chore than because i like them.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Have both.


I would but im about to clean up my diet a bit




> stop soaking down the water bro


it taste like watered down kool aid if I didnt lol

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

pizza. first time in 5 months. my office ladies insisted. already regretting it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> pizza. first time in 5 months. my office ladies insisted. already regretting it.


I never do anything that don't want to do... When it comes to my nutrition

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> I never do anything that don't want to do... When it comes to my nutrition


i know - i was weak. only had 3 pieces of thin crust. tried to make up for it by cramming down 5 oz of the lean deli turkey afterward. i'll kill the fats for the rest of the day. can't use one screw up as an excuse for the next one.

----------


## Bio-Active

> i know - i was weak. only had 3 pieces of thin crust. tried to make up for it by cramming down 5 oz of the lean deli turkey afterward. i'll kill the fats for the rest of the day. can't use one screw up as an excuse for the next one.


Bro its fine to have a cheat meal once in a while. It's actually good for you as it will speed up your metabolism for a few hrs. You will be fine I just always make sure I do it when I want to in order to curb any if my own cravings. I like to limit it to just once ew though

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Bro its fine to have a cheat meal once in a while. It's actually good for you as it will speed up your metabolism for a few hrs. You will be fine I just always make sure I do it when I want to in order to curb any if my own cravings. I like to limit it to just once ew though


thanks, jim! feeling better about myself already. its been tough to bulk these last few weeks. getting the calories has been tough and seeing my abs that i worked for month to uncover suddenly disappear has been difficult psychologically.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 215

Yum

Good week 

1155/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

> thanks, jim! feeling better about myself already. its been tough to bulk these last few weeks. getting the calories has been tough and seeing my abs that i worked for month to uncover suddenly disappear has been difficult psychologically.


i eat clean when bulking just more of what I have been eating. Keeps my abs year round. 

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried chicken drumsticks

Half cup stuffing

Half cup peas

1/4 cup cranberry sauce

3 maple leaf creme cookies

2121/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

615pm

coffee #2 

2200

815 pm

Hot dog and 4oz coke

2500/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## rp7r

deer pepperonis

----------


## zaggahamma

Rigatoni w meat sauce

Several chocolate desserts

3666/day

----------


## kronik420

chicken and rice

----------


## irlkev

8 am 
125g oats, 60g whey

10am workout 
Post workout 40g whey 

Now cooking 300g sirloin steak, 120g brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline and post workout 1.5 Ezekiel tortillas and 6 oz sliced grilled chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930

1045 
Chickfila breast

1/2 waffle fries

Few fresh strawberries

500/day

----------


## irlkev

250g chicken 
Bowl of broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## mikey hulk

2 tilapia fillet on a bed on bean sprouts cooked with hot pickle slices 
Almonds and rice on the side

----------


## zaggahamma

3pm

lil brisket

couple of ribs

lil tater salad

3-4 oz coke

1100

coffee #2 now

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

BBQing and watching UFC

Tri tip 4 oz big salad avocado broccoli cucumbers radishes and grilled zucchini

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz sliced grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## wicked442

Slow cooked roast with sweet potatos and mixed veggies.

----------


## DrewZ

10 egg whites, half a cup of oats, half an avocado. hot sauce, coffee with a splash of coconut milk

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 1145

3pm
couple pork medallions

empinada with beef

2 oz coke

500

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## TOP

loaf of banana bread......i hate 12 hour shifts

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm 

3/4 country style bbq rib

Compote of salted and buttered corn

850

830 pm

Workout shake w/o the workout 

1500/day

record low albeit didnt do much

----------


## DrewZ

Salad;
Romaine Lettuce, Mixed Greens, Seedless Cucumbers, Cherry Tomatoes, Bell Peppers, Celery.
Seasoned with Oregano, Black Pepper, Cold Press Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Red Wine Vinegar and a little Parm Cheese.
Topped with 5oz Chicken Breast

----------


## Bio-Active

rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites 1 cup steel cut oats and oj

----------


## Reiid13

Turkey , broccoli , pickled chilli ..... Standard cutting food!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

1cup plain yogurt, 1 cup blueberries, 1/4 cup pecans, 1/2tsp honey.

----------


## Bio-Active

2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread 10 egg whites one yolk sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Artemicon

chicken quesadillas
salsa
lettuce and quac.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930

11am
Chickfila sammy 

4pm 

Pwo shake

1100/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

10oz chkn breast, 1 1/2 cup brown rice and 1/2 bag broccoli ....little olive oil on veggies ...

----------


## noon

Green beans. chicken breast ,quinoa with meat sauce and cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

745

2 slices pizza

1717/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 1 avocado

----------


## wicked442

Puzzy then steak. Perfect day.

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal mixed together on the skillet like an omelette

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline and post work out quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 930

1030

bacon sammy (ran out of eggs)

slice pineapple

450/day

----------


## Artemicon

4 eggs
2 pieces wheat toast
1/4 cup shredded cheese
banana
2c milk

----------


## wicked442

Eggs
Sweet potato hash browns
Turkey bacon
Chocolate peanut butter protein shake

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8 oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cup brown rice and 1/2 bag frozen broccoli akk mixed together 1/2 tablespoon olive oil drizzled on top with sprinkling of no salt seasoning.

----------


## RaginCajun

Nothing!

Haven't had a chance to eat all day!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

bowl of cheerios with skim milk and a protein shake. yeah not the best but ill fit it in my macros...

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz left over rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## cuzz6119

6 oz of Blackened Salmon, 1 cup of rice and broccoli spiced with garlic pepper

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm
Bacon cheddar burger

8pm
2&1/2 chicken strips

930pm
Bowl of cream of wheat


2222/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

10 egg whites one told Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline post work out quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

been out for a while...damn flu!!

2 hb eggs
chicken breast
ribs
chicken tortas

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk and an Ezekiel muffin

----------


## zaggahamma

glad feelin better amigo

----------


## zaggahamma

930 coffee

11:11 this


1/2 bacon cheddar burger

crystal light

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

11:22 slice of yummy fresh pineapple

444 /day

preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken 1 cup rice and greens

----------


## Artemicon

1cup brown rice
6-8oz chicken
Broccoli, teriyaki sauce.

M&M Cookie.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Super deluxe

1200 day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 cup of coffee

1222 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> glad feelin better amigo


thanks man

little chicken
little bread
avacado
pwo

----------


## zaggahamma

Few pieces publix fried chicken

Macintosh apple

1oz coke

1900/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148783

----------


## zaggahamma

U eatin ALL o dat

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz chicken greens and avocado for dinner and rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## kelkel

> 5.5 oz chicken greens and avocado for dinner and rtd choc muscle milk before bed


You sure it's not 5.4 oz?

----------


## Bio-Active

> You sure it's not 5.4 oz?


Yep everything I consume is weighed out on my digital scale  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther drumstick

2100

----------


## Reiid13

Turkey steaks , salad and some pickled chillies  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup of oats and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

precious coffee

ahhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Zodiac82

> U eatin ALL o dat


all except one sweet potatoes

2 pieces of talapia
rice and black beans
egg salad

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

500

----------


## wicked442

6egg omelet with shredded chicken and spinach,sweet potato hashbrowns and cottage cheese.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

natty PB on ezekial bread with a 30g vanilla protein shake

----------


## mikey hulk

Tilapia cooked with red onion and hot pickles on greens
Side of yogurt with oats and cut strawberries

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup of rice and greens. I am starving  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

I like it....5.83.....good stuff

----------


## Bio-Active

> I like it....5.83.....good stuff


I can be exact with a digital scale  :Wink:

----------


## Artemicon

6tbsp Almonds.
1scoop whey, 16oz milk.

already hungry I'll have to eat something before workout tonight.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1222/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

talapia
sweet potato
Ezekiel bread w/sf jam

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken greens and 55 grams cashews and yes i am still starving!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> 5.5 oz grilled chicken greens and 55 grams cashews and yes i am still starving!!!


Is that usual...I never heard u say that....I know when I eat lean I get full even faster but im rarely still hungry after eating or r u joking...lol

----------


## zaggahamma

4 lil smoked dry rub ribs from sonnys

Corn on the cob

Few ff

Steamed broccoli

Country crock on broccoli and corn and salt too

Sweet5 sauce on ribs and fries

5-6oz coke

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bef

----------


## Bio-Active

> Is that usual...I never heard u say that....I know when I eat lean I get full even faster but im rarely still hungry after eating or r u joking...lol


no I have been taking food away little by little to get leaner and now I am starving all the time  :Frown:  it's part of the process though

----------


## zaggahamma

Ahhh...I saw the 8 eggs instead of 10 but wasnt sure....good luck with that

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila sammy

Macintosh

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out redline post work out quest bar

----------


## Artemicon

4 Eggs, Toast, salsa.
Plain greek yogurt and granola.

----------


## Zodiac82

couple pieces of chicken
2 biscuits
little beans and rice
egg salad

----------


## Mockingbird

2 pieces of apple pie and a cup of tea

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk and 1 cup oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

dos coffees

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz chicken greens and 1/2 cup rice

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 chickfila sammy at 10:30

pwo shake at 2:30

900/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club on Ezekiel

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

7 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

My boys eatin ezekial wahoo...

Lil rum lil coke

Half an all beef dog w mustard

1600/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> My boys eatin ezekial wahoo... Lil rum lil coke Half an all beef dog w mustard 1600/day


i really like the Ezekiel! 5.63 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> i really like the Ezekiel! 5.63 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews


i am gonna look for it

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 9

chickfila sammy and 2.5 oz cherry coke at 1130

500

----------


## zaggahamma

couple small left over ribs 

from sonny's

mcintosh apple

750/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 6 oz chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla
Meal 3 5.6 oz chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

and fn birthday cake

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Hitting subway for lunch before my daughters soccer game  :Wink:

----------


## wicked442

M&Ms

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz Rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Wingman1

Turkey burger cooked chopped up in pieces then thrown into two eggs 9 tablespoons egg whites. With dome Texas Pete and chilli sauce mixed in whille cooking it. With sweat potatoe fries cooked in oven

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## EveryDamDay

Teriyaki burger from carls jr. These things are so good.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:50

frosted miniwheats/milk at 11:30

500/day

----------


## dredlifter

7 egg whites + 2 yolks and oatmeal

breakfast of champions

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with cucs steamed broccoli and an avacado

----------


## zaggahamma

Brownie brittle sample at costco

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 red grape juice and vodkas

936/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Drink #4

1111/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bbq thighs

1/2 cornbread muffin

1555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## kronik420

banana
milk
whey
cookie

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 egg sammy

Cheetos

Single serve coconut pie

2400/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Mockingbird

brown rice with red beans, 3 egg whites, cup of green tea

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 930

11:11

beef n cheddar

few curly fries

1.5 oz coke

666/day

no workout cuz tweaked my back yesterday  :Frown:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8 egg whites and 3/4 cup brown rice all mixed together with some hot sauce on it...

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

crystal light

post sunning/tanning beverage  :Smilie: 

83 in orlando today thank god for the breeze

700/day  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

burrito

assortment of chips/crisps

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #3

1500/day

----------


## probuild42

Chicken sandwhich and a hand full of blueberries

----------


## RaginCajun

Just picked up some quest bars!

----------


## zaggahamma

half of this

shrimp overcooked and bland and too much rep pepper flakes....rice bland and mushy too

not my day hey hey

1750/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. Skirt steak, 5 oz. green beans, 1 med. red potato

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, Ezekiel muffin, and OJ

Coffee

Trying to be like Jim!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, Ezekiel muffin, and OJ
> 
> Coffee
> 
> Trying to be like Jim!


Yum!!!!!

Post Training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 pieces of Ezekiel cinnamon toast with sugar free jam

----------


## RaginCajun

Cookies and cream Quest bar!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee x 2

mini wheats w milk

2 slice thin peperoni pizza

few fresh strawberries 

1111

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Chicken Provencal over whole wheat penne pasta. Field green salad.

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy on wheat bread with baked lays. (Not Jim-like but on the road today for work)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Grilled chicken poboy on wheat bread with baked lays. (Not Jim-like but on the road today for work)


you have to make things work on the road...

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Grilled chicken poboy on wheat bread with baked lays. (Not Jim-like but on the road today for work)


lol - you did say "grilled" and "whole wheat", so its all good.

----------


## Bio-Active

> lol - you did say "grilled" and "whole wheat", so its all good.


depends on whether it's enriched or has high fructose corn syrup in it

----------


## deltapapatango

Dipping into Keto. Had two pieces of barbaque chicken and a handful of almonds.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> you have to make things work on the road...
> 
> 6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens


you are right, i was not prepared!

----------


## Bio-Active

> you are right, i was not prepared!


lol that's not was I was implying. I just meant that when your on the road sometimes you really do not have a choice. It's better than not eating brother  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol that's not was I was implying. I just meant that when your on the road sometimes you really do not have a choice. It's better than not eating brother


Haha!

I'm still at work now and starving! 

Have to cook tonite, if I ever make it home!

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd coffee at 4pm

tough as wet leather corned beef brisket (so only 2.5 oz)

lil cabbage

1/2 cup augratin taters from box

crystal light
1600/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haha!
> 
> I'm still at work now and starving! 
> 
> Have to cook tonite, if I ever make it home!


I cook off 3 savings packs of chicken every weekend and separate them out in to Tupperware containers to get through the week. Makes life easier

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz chicken greens and 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

About 6-7oz chicken titty

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Medium little caesar's cheese pizza.

184g carbs
80g protein
50g fat

1500 calories 

Bulk season, muhahahaha

----------


## tarmyg

Switched to a *Protein Shake* breakfast as I workout early mornings now. Yummy!!!

~T

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, cup of oats, and a scoop of protein powder.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Post training quest bar

Cup of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:15

now 2 slices thin semi homemade crisp pizza

crystal light

wheres my scrapple bro

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna on toasted wheat bread

Forgot today was Ash Wednesday, no meat today for me

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.73 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna on wheat bread

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz Rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled shrimp tacos

Little chips and dip

----------


## Zodiac82

> coffee at 9:15
> 
> now 2 slices thin semi homemade crisp pizza
> 
> crystal light
> 
> wheres my scrapple bro


been busy with work and stuff...not much time to log on and post and eat before times up lol



Attachment 148910

----------


## dredlifter

Plain spinach... delicious

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. chicken breast, 2 cardboard based wraps, 3 oz. fresh spinach, 1 oz. mozzarella cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, Ezekiel muffin and OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

steak burrito
chicken quesadilla
sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 prices of Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Cookies and cream quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

bacon

toast

natty pb

oj

639/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gr vanilla protein shake with almonds, banana, orange and pineapple.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken titty, half a sweet pot, and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## Zodiac82

2 porkchops
sweet potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken tit and half a sweet pot

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

1400/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

10oz ckn breast , 1 cup brown rice , 1/2 bag frozen broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 148953

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken greens and 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked chicken boob with salad and handful of cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## kronik420

chicken
rice
cookie

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, Ezekiel English muffin, and OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken taco
chicken rice and beans

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50mg vanilla protein shake with chia seeds, banana, pineapple and peaches.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:30

just finished 1 egg, 3 bacon strips, 1 toast

crystal light

369/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake in 15 min  :Smilie: 

693

1062/day

----------


## Zodiac82

pork chops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken seasoned with kickin chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams unsalted cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

cliff bar

----------


## DrewZ

Post chest workout -5oz sweet potato, 8oz NY Strip Steak

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Docd187123

Coffee. Almost done with blood work so I can end this fast lol

----------


## austinite

> Coffee. Almost done with blood work so I can end this fast lol


I assume not lipids! No coffee for you until after!

----------


## Docd187123

> I assume not lipids! No coffee for you until after!


Lol nope not this time. Had them done through insurance not too long ago. If I get in this tren train I will be checking them again for sure!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz sliced grilled chicken wrapped up in 1.5 Ezekiel tortillas

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:30

10:45
chicken club 
few waffle ff
2oz cherry coke

noon
couple fresh fruit samples at costco

2:30
lil pasta n meat sauce and spoon of chicken alfredo

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DrewZ

Salad;
Baby Spinach, red leaf lettuce, seedless cucumber, cherry tomatoes, feta cheese, 5oz taco seasoned ground beef
Dressed with 1 tble spoon EVOO, splash of apple cider vinegar, and a hefty scoop of salsa

----------


## Docd187123

6whole eggs with zaatar on top and pita bread

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

1200

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

3 shredded beef tacos
w/shredded pork

----------


## tarmyg

Eggs with Caviar!

~T

----------


## Reiid13

> Eggs with Caviar! ~T


 Tea and scones with the queen later aswell? .... ;D

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

heavenly coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken sliced and wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## cj111

1 cup oatmeal mixed with Fiber1. Add greek yogurt, nat peanut butter and frozen blue berries.
12 egg whites on the stove as well. 
Bam hello breakfast

----------


## Bio-Active

Cheat meal.... At the road house Tri tip steak salad with cucs avocado and steamed broccoli. Gonna have to rolls too  :Smilie:

----------


## scotty51312

my 2nd PWO meal, 8oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup red quinoa and 1.5 cups lightly steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.65 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## dredlifter

cough drops...for my sore throat  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

> cough drops...for my sore throat


I hate being sick i hope you have a speedy recovery! Some nasty stuff going around

----------


## kelkel

> 5.65 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato


Jim do you really weigh things?

----------


## zaggahamma

ham salami provolone sammy on pan sabao at the lake

fresh pineapple, grapes, orange

several vodka and grape juices

now coffee #2

1212/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Jim do you really weigh things?


You know i weigh everything that i consume brother  :Wink: 

5.64 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## cca

Almonds, Brazil nuts, cheese, and kombucha. Still stuffed from earlier in the day.

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Lasagna with yams and two slices of bread with Garlic butter on em followed by a doughnut :P

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, 1/2 cup oatmeal with blueberries, protein powder, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 prices of Ezekiel bread with sugar free maple syrup

----------


## DrewZ

Blended Greens Drink
Coffee w/ Coconut Milk instead of cream
1/2 cup of Oats with non-fat Greek yogurt and protein powder

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, and about a cup of fruit (strawberries, blueberries, and pineapple)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee and chickfila at 11:00

now natty pb on bread 
and
coffee #2

preworkout

650/day

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken boobie, 1/2 cup brown rice, and some sauteed veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken boobie, 1/2 cup brown rice, and some sauteed veggies

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## dredlifter

1 can of tuna + steamed broccoli

----------


## DrewZ

20oz water,
6oz slice of spicy meat loaf topped with salsa,
5oz white beans,
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 1 avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Small plate of spaghetti n meat sauce lil parm cheese

Pumpkin pudding w Graham cracker crumble

1999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, cup of oats, scoop of protein

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, and a cup of fruit (pineapple, strawberries, and blueberries)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

bacon

toast

natty pb

crystal light

575/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil fresh pineapple

600

preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar - cookies n cream!

----------


## Bio-Active

Just ran labs and had to fast 12 hrs!! Had a quest bar on the way home and eating 10 egg whites 1 yolk and 1 cup oatmeal now!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla pro shake with chia seeds, banana, pineapple,peaches and blueberries...

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

7oz strip steak, 1 cup whole wheat pasta, field green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> 6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens


PETA called - apparently, they are concerned that you are going to cause chickens to become an endangered species.

----------


## NaturalUN

180g chicken, 200g rice (need my carbs), & broccoli washed down with 50g dextrose - Post workout meal.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1250/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> PETA called - apparently, they are concerned that you are going to cause chickens to become an endangered species.


may be true I eat a ton of chicken! 20 5.5-6 oz chicken breasts is what I have to have to get through the work week  :Wink:

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> may be true I eat a ton of chicken! 20 5.5-6 oz chicken breasts is what I have to have to get through the work week


In all sincerity, thanks for all you do. You have really helped me get my diet together.

----------


## Bio-Active

> In all sincerity, thanks for all you do. You have really helped me get my diet together.


i am glad to help bro.... That's what we are all here for.

5.9 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## kronik420

noodles

BBQ pork

eggs

cookie

----------


## David LoPan

One slice of Pizza. Broke down and could not resist the smell.

----------


## anthony69

grapes.. green grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashew

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade bacon cheddar burger

Few ff

At 6pm

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal w cinnamon and raisins 

2222/day

Nighty

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## Beethoven

8 oz tilapia, veggies and salad.

----------


## Placebro

Tuna, with one of those ramen packets=)

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post work out quest bar

----------


## Beethoven

Sludge

1 cup nonfat Greek yogurt
1 scoop protein
1/2 tbsp almond butter

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9:30

now
hamburger patty

couple pineapple spears

414/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Small apple

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Yum

1111/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Docd187123

And again for lunch today

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

1155

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad
chicken
scoop of pb

----------


## Zodiac82

damn...another 2 boiled eggs
scoop of pb
chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pieces if lemon talapia
ride pilaf
baked potatoe

----------


## slfmade

Creamy Cajun Chicken Pasta - 409c/10f/43c/40p

----------


## redz

Just downed 1.1lbs of meatloaf. I stocked up the other day with 22lbs of extra lean ground beef.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ribs

Broccoli

Corn on cob

Slice of garlic bread

6 oz coke

Lil chicken stew

Lil pumpkin dessert

2444/day

----------


## slfmade

> Just downed 1.1lbs of meatloaf. I stocked up the other day with 22lbs of extra lean ground beef.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil handful chocolate peanuts

2555

Nighty

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## DrewZ

6oz beef
half of an avocado
4oz mixed beans
salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake, 2 T chia seeds, banana, pineapple, strawberries...

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken thigh
2 hb eggs
chicken cubed

----------


## zaggahamma

scrapple scarcity?

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk and 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

prolly eat half

pre workout

450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> scrapple scarcity?


lol...nah just havent cooked any up

chicken cubes
hb egg

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake Yum

1111 / day

----------


## redz

Another 1lb of meatloaf yum.

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken cubes
2 hb eggs
1/2 ham club on wheat

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken cubes? Bouillon?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chicken cubes? Bouillon?




Attachment 149086

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 149086


nice

new to me

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple fried fish filets

One hushpuppy

Birthday cake and soft serve

And im wondering why im nauseous

2222 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice
> 
> new to me


I believe costco has their Kirkland brand of it

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149089

----------


## zaggahamma

We've definitely bought costco canned chicken. ..the wife likes it ..especially when I do tuna and crackers

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken burrito
cubed chicken
2 hb eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 prices Ezekiel bread

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50g vanilla pro shake,w/ banana, pineapple and mango with 2T chia seeds

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee and a half

couple chickfila strips

cyrstal light

350/day

pre workout

----------


## probuild42

1 cup cooked egg whites, 1/2 cup oatmeal and a handful of grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

couple slices of pizza
handful of nuts
banana

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake in the sun

yum

and not mentioned after the yukky breakfast i had a tiny bowl of mini wheats w milk pre workout

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

several vodka and grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

Dinner 5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

Night time muscle milk before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

4 hb eggs
tub of cubed chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and a half pieces fried chicken

slice of peperoni pizza

few bites of other meats that werent good on the buffet

Few desserts

2900/day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. 90/10 ground beef and 4 oz. of some crappy Brussel sprouts.

----------


## Friesian

1 cup oats, 1 scoop protein blend.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post work out6 oz grilled sliced chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla's

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 10:30

Costco dog 4/5 & half the bun

And various yummy samples:

Salmon
Thin multi grain crackers
Cheeses
Fruit

1oz pepsi

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

4 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

vegetable beef soup at 4:45

now vodka and grape

1050/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

2chicken thighs
2 wings

----------


## probuild42

tuna fish sandwich and some almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffi and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 5.75 oz grilled sliced chicken with 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla
Meal 3 5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog and sweet potato hash!

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 4 5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato
Meal 5 5.5 is broiled tri tip steak greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

8:45 
coffee

10:45
chickfila fish, few fries, tad of coleslaw, fresh strawberries,
dark chocolate pumkin seeds, 1oz cherry coke

4:00
pwo shake yum ...sad its all gone

1100/day

----------


## diesel101

3:15 ground deer burger,brown rice and broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Normal day
Meal 1 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj
Meal 2 8 egg whites 2.5 preices Ezekiel bread

Meal 3 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens 1 cup brown rice

Meal 4 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gram vanilla protein shake with 1/2 cup oats and handful of pecans some cinnamon added..pretty good

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz Rotisserie chicken, Greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium bowl of northern beans rice and ham

2nd protein shake

2100/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken breast on an Ezekiel English muffin and OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 told 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon

egg

wheat toast

natty pb

crystal light

450/day

preworkout

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake with pineapple, banana and strawberries and chia seeds...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a quest bar earlier.

Having a grilled chicken boob with cup of white beans and cup of grilled veggies

----------


## Bio-Active

> Had a quest bar earlier. Having a grilled chicken boob with cup of white beans and cup of grilled veggies


those quest bars are the best I have found

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake Yum

1111 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8 chicken thighs and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## cuzz6119

Cheat day!!! Where is my Domino's!

M Chicken Buffalo pizza 1520 cals  :0ae86hump:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cheat day!!! Where is my Domino's! M Chicken Buffalo pizza 1520 cals


cheat day or cheat meal???

----------


## cuzz6119

> cheat day or cheat meal???


Well it's like 500 cals shy of my TDE currently so I'm saying cheat day haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 fried chicken thighs

Lil mashed potatoes

Lil cabbage

Lil corn

Sf ginger ale

1818/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken Monterrey
4 egg omelet

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake #2

2400/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Friesian

one cup oats + one scoop protein blend

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken burrito

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## cuzz6119

3 eggs
1/2 cup of egg whites
3 slices of tomato
1 Sausage patty 
and 20 green olives

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

yogurt + cottage cheese + blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

ham and eggs

toast

natty pb

water

450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 /2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

6oz chicken breast, 1 sweet potato, salad looked gross so i'll double up on greens tonight.

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6oz chicken breast, 1 sweet potato, salad looked gross so i'll double up on greens tonight.


you got to choke those greens down bro unless you meant it looked gross because the salad was bad?

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1122/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8 chicken thighs and brown rice (1cup) bag of frozen broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

handful of peanuts

----------


## Zodiac82

big piece of chicken
1/2 ham club

----------


## dredlifter

plain spinach again. I don't know why but I really like it all of a sudden. i like to eat it by balling it up and shoving it the side of my mouth like it's a plug of tobacco... I know, I'm weird.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grillrd chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

damn..a few oven baked cookies...got home and daughter had made some..they were sooo soft and good

 :Frown:  workout down the drain

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken sandwhich

----------


## Bio-Active

> damn..a few oven baked cookies...got home and daughter had made some..they were sooo soft and good
> 
>  workout down the drain


Tisk tisk no cookies.....

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 a country style rib

Cabbage

1/2 cup rice 1/2 cup northern beans w ham

Red grapes

Cream o wheat

1999/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake , Banana, chia seeds , pineapple and strawberries, 1/4 cup of oats ...

----------


## Zodiac82

> Tisk tisk no cookies.....


lol..

couple piece of bbq chicken
chicken burrito

----------


## zaggahamma

ate 2/3 of this

and started metformin today (glucose med/rx)

450 /day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8oz grilled chicken breast, sweet potato, kale and spinach salad.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1122/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

damn! Jim's beating me by 2 chicken breasts again. Gotta get back on my game.

----------


## Bio-Active

> damn! Jim's beating me by 2 chicken breasts again. Gotta get back on my game.


chicken is the story of my life but believe it or not I really do like it as long as it's seasoned and grilled correctly  :Wink:

----------


## BuildingStrength1980

10oz skirt steak, 6 scrambled OMEGA eggs & 1 slice of Ezeikel Bread w/natural peanut butter. I eat 6 times/day, same things each day. No longer look at food as something to enjoy, but more or less fuel for my gains.

- BS1980

----------


## Bio-Active

5.96 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

shake w/ banana...two scoops of pb

----------


## zaggahamma

630

reuben 

1/3 order curly ff

1/2 mozzarella stick

1/2 chicken finger

2 oz coke

945

Cup of Beef short rib stew/soup 

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate peanuts

2600/day

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. chicken breast with a small blast of Woeber's jalapeño mustard and 5 oz. pole beans..

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149312

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post work out quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

pork chop
sausage
chicken burrito

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake , 1/4c oats, 1/2 banana, pineapple, strawberries, chia seeds

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

6:00 - 1.5 cup oats
6:30 - preworkout stuff (NO, Creatine, BCAA)
6:45 - workout
7:30 - post workout shake (30g protein, 2 g carb, 2.5g fat)
9:00 - 7oz chicken breast, 1 sweet potato
9:30 - 12.5mg stane, 600mg NAC, 1,500mcg methyl b12

----------


## zaggahamma

bella gets the rest:

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh

500

----------


## NaturalUN

Beef Casserole with potatoes!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8oz lean beef brisket and a green salad

----------


## diesel101

6 oz chicken,3/4 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Atomicomedy

oatmeal with blueberries, banana, orange juice, and an apple.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Macintosh
> 
> 500


I prefer Dells

chicken cubes

----------


## Zodiac82

cup of noodles

----------


## zaggahamma

> I prefer Dells
> 
> chicken cubes


never heard of em and can barely stand any other apple....are dells (delicious...red/yellow)?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummeroooo

1100/day

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

apple + cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

glass of red

----------


## Zodiac82

> never heard of em and can barely stand any other apple....are dells (delicious...red/yellow)?


lol it was a joke...Macintosh(computers)
Dell

----------


## Zodiac82

it was lame...I kno lol

----------


## Zodiac82

tupperware of cubed chicken w/little cheese and tomato sauce

----------


## kelkel

Grilled chicken pizza.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> it was lame...I kno lol


Damn im slow today lmao...I get it NOW...BWAHAHAHA  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

More red

Couple frozen margheritas

Half beef chimichunga with a lil chips

2444/day

----------


## Machdiesel

I was recently working out 6 days a week and carb backloading 5 days a week. Didn't count cals, just went by the scale. First half of the day chicken breast and veggies. Second half of the day after 5 o'clock was protein shakes, cereal, pancakes, ice cream, pancakes. I recompd very nicely but not looking to get to that magical 10% body fat. I'm 206 right now so starting off at 2600 cals, if I don't Lose atleast a lb a week I'll drop 50 cals. Diet will look something like this 

Wake up and workout
Meal 1- protein shake
Meal 2- chicken breast/veggies
Meal 3- same
Meals 4,5, and 6 is 2 cups of rice and 1lb of diced chicken broken down into 3 glad containers

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149331

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 149331


kfc open already?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## kelkel

> *5.71* oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla


I see the problem. It needs to be 5.72 oz.

----------


## Warrior1700

> Grilled chicken pizza.



I had this on Thursday. Lol. But yours was probably home made...?? 

Just now I had 2 scoops Myofusion Strawberry, 1 cup oats, a banana, MSM, and water and took my Animal pack.

----------


## Zodiac82

> kfc open already?


lol...yeh but its from lastnight..my stupid phone didnt post it

Buffalo chicken bites

----------


## Bio-Active

> I see the problem. It needs to be 5.72 oz.


I almost added more... Lol 
5.64 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup of brown rice and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz chicken 242 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

8OZ Jerked Chicken Breast

Mixed Veggies

----------


## Zodiac82

> 8OZ Jerked Chicken Breast
> 
> Mixed Veggies


well well well...look who it is...sup man

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149335

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Thought I might grace you with my presence  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.81 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats

1/2 a coffee earlier

525/day

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1.5 cups 0% fat Greek Yogurt
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup frozen blueberries
1 cup baby spinach 
Blended

1 cup Kicking Horse coffee
1tbsp Half&Half
1tbsp Coconut Oil

5g Fish Oil
B Complex
250mg Rhodiola
20mg Noopept SL
400mg Aniracetam
16mg Ephedrine

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with cucs and avocado gonna have a roll too

----------


## zaggahamma

Pulled pork sammie

Fries

Lil coke

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time before bed rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken burrito
2 sausages

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 1 8 egg whites Ezekiel muffin and oj

Meal 2 8 egg whites 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread sugar free maple syrup

----------


## kelkel

> Meal 1 8 egg whites Ezekiel muffin and oj
> 
> Meal 2 8 egg whites 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread sugar free maple syrup


come on, drop a yolk or two in there!


Pasta with lean hamburger. Yogurt and grapes.

----------


## CrookedBones

2 cups of low fat cottage cheese...

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of ezekiel bread, cup of egg whites, one whole egg. made french toast style! 1/4 cup of sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

> come on, drop a yolk or two in there! Pasta with lean hamburger. Yogurt and grapes.


it's not gonna happen buddy.... I am just to strict!  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Chickfila filet

Strip of bacon

Fresh strawberries

Water

400 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shake tropical style, Banana, mango, pineapple and chia seeds....

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

Natty pb

550 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

5.3 oz of baked chicken booby and cup of brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

macintosh before

now pwo shake deluxe

yum

1300/day

veggie beef soup stewing atm

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8 chicken thighs , sweet potato, bag of frozen spinach...

----------


## RaginCajun

5.3 oz of baked chicken booby and cup of brown rice

----------


## Mockingbird

cup of red tea and a few cookies

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Spanish rice

----------


## RaginCajun

5 oz chicken booby and cucumber tomato salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn cup o tea too

Cuz fn sore throat

 :Frown:

----------


## noon

Sadly I'm eating frozen tagalongs .. Dam Girl Scouts

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Stouffers mac n cheese

Snickers ice cream bar

2333 / day

----------


## Beethoven

8 oz skinless chicken breast, salad, 1 cup of veggies

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and of

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, one slice ezekiel toast, 3 strawberries, and sugar free syrup. (did up french toast style!)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 cup of oat and a 50g vanilla protein shake with chia seeds

----------


## Zodiac82

cubed chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

ate and drank 500 cals worth

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## jimmyinkedup

6 chicken thighs (skinless) , 1 cup brown and batsmati rice, 1/2 bag frozen broccoli..

----------


## RaginCajun

wild boar meat loaf and cucumber/tomato salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh before gym

Pwo shake at 3pm

1250/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Large cup /small bowl of vegetable beef soup

Yum

Simply orange juice

1700

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
handful of peanuts
glass of milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149435

homemade chicken strips

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of pretzel breadsticks

With bacon beer cheese

2222 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## sweatymoo

Peanut butter and chocolate protein mixed together and thrown in the freezer for 15 minutes.

----------


## Docd187123

Eggs, Domincan salami, topped with zaatar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj 1 hr pre work out

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout quest bar and OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

Post Training Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9am

now this



and a macintosh

500/day

preworkout

----------


## Zodiac82

earlier...Turkey club and 2 hb eggs

now...3 leftover big chicken strips

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

today looks like:

6:00 1.5 cup steel cut oats, 1tsp honey
6:30 Preworkout drink (NO, Creatine BCAA)
6:45 badass leg workout
7:30 Post workout shake (30g protein, 1g carb, 1.5g fat)
9:00 1 apple, 6oz grilled pork tenderloin
12.5mg liquid stane, 600mg NAC, 1,500mcg methyl B12 
12:00 7oz grilled chicken breast, 1.5cup brown, wild, red & white rice, green salad
ranch dressing
2:00 blueberries, 1cup Icelandic yogurt
3:00 1 slice ezekiel bread, 1tbsp natural peanut butter
6:30 7oz pork tenderloin, 1 cup whole wheat pasta, 2 cups broccolli
250i.u. of HCG , 12.5mg liquid stane, 600mg NAC
10:00 shake (30, 1, 1.5)
10:30 bed

comments?

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

> today looks like: 6:00 1.5 cup steel cut oats, 1tsp honey 6:30 Preworkout drink (NO, Creatine BCAA) 6:45 badass leg workout 7:30 Post workout shake (30g protein, 1g carb, 1.5g fat) 9:00 1 apple, 6oz grilled pork tenderloin 12.5mg liquid stane, 600mg NAC, 1,500mcg methyl B12 12:00 7oz grilled chicken breast, 1.5cup brown, wild, red & white rice, green salad ranch dressing 2:00 blueberries, 1cup Icelandic yogurt 3:00 1 slice ezekiel bread, 1tbsp natural peanut butter 6:30 7oz pork tenderloin, 1 cup whole wheat pasta, 2 cups broccolli 250i.u. of HCG, 12.5mg liquid stane, 600mg NAC 10:00 shake (30, 1, 1.5) 10:30 bed comments?


what are your goals?

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> what are your goals?


lean bulk on 12 week 500mg test-e cycle. 6'0 / 205 / 16% / 44yrs. TDEE calculated at about 2,870 cal, but I think it is a little off. I find that I tend to gain pretty well at anything over 2,500; so I try to keep it in the 2,500-2,800 range.

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, one slice ezekiel bread, 3 strawberries, and some sugar free syrup. (french toast style)

----------


## Bio-Active

> cup of egg whites, one whole egg, one slice ezekiel bread, 3 strawberries, and some sugar free syrup. (french toast style)


your meal plan is looking pretty good brother  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## jimmyinkedup

3 center cut, boneless pork chops, bag of frozen broccoli drizzled with olive oil, cup of brown rice ....

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled turkey breast, bbq brisket, cucumber tomato salad, and some green beans.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe

yum

1200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
little milk

----------


## probuild42

hamburger patty, wild rice and a salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 more chicken strips
2 hb eggs
peanut

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

another hb egg

----------


## Hrothgar

Flame broiler chicken bowl

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz Rotisserie chicken greens and an avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild boar meatloaf and green salad

----------


## Zodiac82

2wings
3 thighs
breast
rb&rice
tea

----------


## tarmyg

Whipped Cream and Pineapple.

----------


## wicked442

Peanut butter and a bannanna

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd night time choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried chicken

1/2 serving cheetos

Coconut bar

Snickers ice cream bar

2333 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few strawberries

Toast with natty pb

Handful chocolate peanuts

2600

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50g vanilla pro shake with banana, peaches, pineapple, 1/4c oats, some olive oil and chia seeds...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149475

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 149475


lol...when u change user name?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:15

just finished most of this


500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, one slice ezekiel bread, and some sugar free syrup. (french toast style)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

5oz rotissary chicken with 2cups quinoa and bulger wheat. 1 cup kale.

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek chicken, cucumber/tomato salad, hummus, and two triangles of pita bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh at 11am

Just finished pwo shake

1250 / day

----------


## Mockingbird

7 egg whites, chicken, brown rice, coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol...when u change user name?


lol...at least like a month and a half ago

2 chicken breast
oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol...when u change user name?


good stuff..did u eat ALL those eggs at once!?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> good stuff..did u eat ALL those eggs at once!?


nah..I ate like four

slices of pizza

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog bite size pork chops and green salsd

----------


## zaggahamma

Hot dog half bun only mustard

1.5 oz coke

2 chickfila strips lil bbq sauce

1/2 cup rice w beans

1969/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coconut bar ice cream novelty

2020/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 small ripe banana

1/2 tbsp natty pb

2112/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

toasted coconut donut (dunkin)  :Frown: 

1 egg

couple strips bacon

1 dry toast

6 oz simple orange OJ

crystal light

799/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and OJ

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gram vanilla protein shake with 1/2 and orange and pineapple and chia seeds, Tastes like an orange creamsicle a little bit!

----------


## probuild42

1 cup egg whites, 1/2 cup oatmeal w/pb, big slice of watermelon. Yum

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## kelkel

> 8 egg whites *one yolk* 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup


Look at that! Progress!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Look at that! Progress!


i am down almost 15lbs  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

Yum

1500/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz chicken breast, 6 eggs and 1 cup brown rice all stir fired together using olive oil. Handful of almonds and 1 green pepper

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops tuna salad and a bag of baked Cheetos (on the road today)

----------


## Zodiac82

couple slices of pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 sweet potato

----------


## SEOINAGE

Lets see, last thing I ate was dessert waffles last night. Used an entire cup of butter to make these bad boys. They had blackberries in them, and one kind I made had chocolate chips. Put ice cream on them and strawberry reduction or chocolate sauce. The dough was a rising dough, so it had an even nicer texture and sweet flavor. And of course the ice cream was homemade too.

----------


## RangerDanger830

Fresh placenta straight out of the womb. High in protein, even higher in manliness.

----------


## Zodiac82

burger

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## SEOINAGE

Just cooked, onion/peppers/garlic quinoa, Buckwheat, candied yams, and sweet potatoes. Did some bulk cooking for the next few weeks. Meat was frozen so will cook it tomorrow.

----------


## Bio-Active

rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

steak flatbread
chicken
mozz sticks

----------


## almostgone

100g of small plain shredded wheat that was sprayed with a 2 teaspoons.of low sodium worcestershire sauce and toasted in the oven.

----------


## almostgone

8oz. grilled 90/10 hamburger, 4oz. Brussels sprouts, 4 oz. brown rice.....

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of oats, cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup of sugar free syrup, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

24g Ephedrine

Coffee 1tbsp half&half 1tbsp coconut oil

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken sliced and wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## tarmyg

Creating my own LCHF burger at Friendlys :-)

----------


## probuild42

same old stuff

----------


## noon

Egg whites two cups , two cups old fashioned oats, some left over steak "cold"
And a shake with two scoops protein and half a cup of plain Greek yogurt tbs of PB.

----------


## Mockingbird

I know it's bad, but right now I'm eating fried bacon and eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon n egg here too

However no guilt

2 small oscar mayer strips 4/5 of a jumbo egg

3/4 slice dry toast

4oz simply orange juice

Coffee

333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of chocolate cinnamon toast crunch

----------


## zaggahamma

damn bro ...u ok? not even scrapple on the weekend?

title revoked

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Roasted chicken breast sandwich and a small bag of baked BBQ lays chip. It's my cheat meal for the week.

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn bro ...u ok? not even scrapple on the weekend?
> 
> title revoked


lmao...it has been a while...ill see if I can get wifey to whip me up some sunday breakfast

4 hb eggs mixed in spaghetti sauce with ground beef

----------


## Zodiac82

> Roasted chicken breast sandwich and a small bag of baked BBQ lays chip. It's my cheat meal for the week.


lol thats one clean cheat meal  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol thats one clean cheat meal


No shyt!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and brown rice

----------


## DrewZ

6oz chicken breast slow cooked covered in oregano
4oz brown jasmine rice

----------


## zaggahamma

4oz ribeye

2/3 baked tater with both dairy fats and s/p

Crystal light

5 chocolate peanuts

888

----------


## Bio-Active

5.89 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken quesadilla

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet sugar free ginger ale and knob creek

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

4 eggs
3 pieces low-sodium bacon
1 slice Ezekiel bread with natural, no-salt PB

24mg Ephedrine
100mg Caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

2 bbq ribs

Red beans n bacon rice

1600 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 bbq ribs

Red beans n bacon rice

1600 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams of cashews.

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheetos

Half a chocolate covered ice cream bar

2222/ day

----------


## Biff_Tannen

1slice Ezekiel bread
1tbsp salt free natural PB
30g Whey Isolate in water

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149545

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled sliced chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 149545


theres that appetizing looking scrappalicious side dish

who needs toast when theres cinamon rolls and waffles

----------


## RaginCajun

1 slice Ezekiel toast, homemade guacamole spread, eggs, smoked wild hog sausage, and a glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

> lol thats one clean cheat meal


dont be fooled by subway. There chicken is processed and the bread is garbage but it does taste good and it is pretty low in calories if you choose the right items. I wouldn't want to eat there food very often

----------


## Zodiac82

> theres that appetizing looking scrappalicious side dish
> 
> who needs toast when theres cinamon rolls and waffles


ohhh yeh



> dont be fooled by subway. There chicken is processed and the bread is garbage but it does taste good and it is pretty low in calories if you choose the right items. I wouldn't want to eat there food very often


true...although I will say I did lose a lot of weight eating subway when I was a fat 225

----------


## Bio-Active

> ohhh yeh
> 
> true...although I will say I did lose a lot of weight eating subway when I was a fat 225


Yeah you probably would when you first start dieting but i cant imagine anyone getting below 10 % bf eating subway  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bowl of frosted mini wheats w milk

444/day

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1/2 cup rolled oats
1 1/2 cup palin greek yogurt
1/2 cup blueberries
1cup baby spinach

5g fish oil
3000mcg Vit D3
250mg Rhodiola
B-Complex

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah you probably would when you first start dieting but i cant imagine anyone getting below 10 % bf eating subway


yes...definitely can see that the fat loss has slowed the last month or two with my shit diet even though cals are in check

----------


## Bio-Active

> yes...definitely can see that the fat loss has slowed the last month or two with my shit diet even though cals are in check


The cleaner the food the more hard and dense it is for your body to break down resulting in more calories burned to digest it  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

shake w/
3 scoops of protein
big scoop of pb
2/3 banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of ground beef in tomato sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

2 tuna sammies

1150/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog smoked sausage poboy (wheat) with an avocado spread

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Sugar free diet ginger ale and knob creek (bout to grill up some chicken boobies)

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobie and wild hog sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hamburgers
hotdog
side salad

----------


## zaggahamma

More coffee a lil earlier

1212

Starving

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

Post work out quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1 egg

2 small OM bacon

1 and 1/2 toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

Dasani h20

400/ day

----------


## Mockingbird

Chicken titty, rice, cup of coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

penne and meatballs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, one slice ezekiel bread, 3 strawberries, and sugar free maple syrup. 

and coffee

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gram Vanilla Protein Shake with Chis Seeds, banana, peaches, Pineapple.
1 1/2 Cups of oats with a Handful of crushed Pecans, some splenda and half and half....

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken boobie and green salad

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8oz pork tenderloin, 1cup whole wheat pasta, green salad

----------


## probuild42

Chicken breast, salad, half a bagel, and fun size snickers bar.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> 12oz chicken breast, 6 eggs and 1 cup brown rice all stir fired together using olive oil. Handful of almonds and 1 green pepper


dam, jimmy - 75% of Americans don't have this much food in their refrigerator right now.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

4 xtra large eggs
3 slices low sodium bacon
Sh!t ton of water

----------


## Zodiac82

more penne
pwo

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty

----------


## zaggahamma

few chickfila nuggets around noon

preworkout

5-530pm pwo shake 

1333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats and protein scoop

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken brast greens and 30 grams unsalted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boob and wild hog sausage

Lil later, protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

RTD Choc muscle before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna sammy on toasted

Small compote of coconut flan

1939 / day


3/4 chickfila sammy lil bbq sauce

2300

----------


## Zodiac82

4 soft tacos

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey and cheese wraps w/eggs

----------


## Mockingbird

burger + green tea

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs
granola bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin, one whole egg, one cup of whites and sugar free syrup

----------


## almostgone

2 EB eggs, 6 egg whites, 4 oz. 90/10 hamburger cooked on the grill, 5 oz. spinach, 1 oz mozzarella cheese.

----------


## Sicko

handful of unsalted natural almonds and a medium banana.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla pro shake, chia seeds, banana, peaches, and strawberries and a handful of almonds...

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

northern beans and rice lil hamhock 

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken sandwhich
crab meat

----------


## Bio-Active

5.72 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz beef brisket and 1 1/2 cups brown rice. 1/2 bag of frozen broccoli drizzled with olive oil. 1/2 a red bell pepper.

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, wild hog sausage, and some greens

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1050

----------


## Sicko

8oz turkey breast, 1 large carrot, 1 tomato, tablespoon of hummus with pine nuts and paprika

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty and smoked hog sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

whole pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

> whole pizza


Whats goin on man

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ribs

Lil pulled pork

Few fries

Lil broccoli

Slice of garlic texas toast

2 oz coke

Water

1900/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Turned into a high carb day

3 25oz Budweisers

----------


## Beethoven

Grilled tilapia veggies and salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of yummy quaker oats

Half milk half water

Pinch salt

Cinnamon n splenda n raisins

2222

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and wild hog sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops protein and cup of skim milk

Glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

> Whats goin on man


what do u mean

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pieces of lemon talapia
3 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

> what do u mean


thought u were on track...maybe cheat meal? medium pizza?

lol

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg white 1 yolk and an Ezekiel muffin same as meal one today but no oj for this meal

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

cottage cheese.

its kind of a "go-to" item for me. even if i feel like i can't eat anything, I can usually get a cup of it down pretty quickly.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

tuna and mayo on half slice of toast

simply orange OJ

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

One slice Ezekiel bread, one cup egg whites, one whole egg, and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8oz grilled chicken breast, 1 cup whole wheat pasta, green salad

----------


## Zodiac82

> thought u were on track...maybe cheat meal? medium pizza?
> 
> lol


ahhh...yeh I wasnt able to eat for 9 hrs...had to make up lol...it was just one of those little oven ones from the store..
turned out to be 3/4 of it..went upstairs to change and wife took a piece....uh can u say mad lol

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
crab meat

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and cucumber/tomato salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake Yum

1000 / day

----------


## AngryNR3C4

Mac and cheese (mostly cottage cheese). Eggs are in it too.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz ckn breast, 1 large sweet potato, bag of frozen spinach drizzled in oive oil, handful of almonds, 1/2 a green pepper

----------


## Zodiac82

penne
2 hb eggs
pwo

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops protein powder and cup of skim milk

----------


## Sfla80

The HAW got some classic dim sum from her dad. So cooked that up with some fried brown rice, with shitake mush peppers eggs and bean sprouts

----------


## zaggahamma

rican corned beef hash

black beans and rice

couple slices plantains

crystal light

1950/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz rotisserie chicken 30 grams cashew and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

4 porkchops
corn on the cob
side salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boob with fat free cheddar and cashews

----------


## Beethoven

8 oz sirloin steak, veggies and salad. (Chicken boob nice)

----------


## zaggahamma

I small bbq rib

Slice toast w natty pb

2222 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

A few servings of corn with a lil butta

2626 / day

----------


## Megalodon6

6oz of chicken breast cup of brown rice and two cups of broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1.5 oz dry overcooked leftover ribeye

hashbrowns

banana

399/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

444

preworkout

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Protein Shake 50gram, banana, strawberries,chia seeds handful of almonds 1/4 cup of oats

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and brown rice with chunks of smoked wild hog sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1200/ day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz london broil, 1 1/2 cup brown rice drizzled in olive oil. A whole raw green pepper. 2 TBS Peanut Butter and a glass of orange juice.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
peanuts
black beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## SEOINAGE

Pre work out last night. Had almost half a cake, yellow cake made with applesauce instead of oil, butterscotch frosting homemade. Pretty massive amount of carbs. Looking better every day.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Northern beans w/ham

And

Black beans

Over rice

Couple slices plantains

Small piece coconut flan

2200/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of pizza

to hold me over til wife makes dinner..... ZAGGA

----------


## Zodiac82

F%*k me....well looks like my wife brought pizza home for dinner

----------


## RaginCajun

> F%*k me....well looks like my wife brought pizza home for dinner


Bahahahahahahaha

----------


## zaggahamma

I love pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

More northern beans w/ham and rice

Cuz got hungry again

2555/day

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## Bio-Active

Choc rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bahahahahahahaha


I kno right

2 turkey wraps

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

anti kryptonite beverage 

w/ creamer & splenda

ahhhhhhhh

----------


## Mockingbird

Coffe latte. A very big cup ))) love it.

----------


## Zodiac82

cubed chicken
turkey

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

7oz grilled pork chop, small sweet potato.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar and OJ for breakfast

just had two tacos with egg, cheese, and salsa

high carb day! haven't really had a real high one yet.

----------


## zaggahamma

Breakfast 
1/2 bec biscuit 
Simply orange juice

Lunch
Rueben sammy
1oz coke

999/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 shrimp 1/2 oyster poboy!!!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

chicken and sausage gumbo, boudin.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

5 spoonsful pb

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Grilled shrimp burritos

Chips and queso

Refeed day!

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149700

sorry...tilt to the left lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149701

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk one cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of cereal
oj

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and 2 slices of Ezekiel bread

And OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

bacon egg and cheese bagel

----------


## Zodiac82

dbl qp cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Sugar free diet ginger ale and some small barrel rye whiskey

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato same as last meal  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

handful almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashew

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd night time choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes topped with natty pb and sugar syrup

Scrambled eggs, milk, and OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

5.65 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

2 homemade protein muffins and a protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 homemade protein muffins and a protein shake


Yum yum

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gr vanilla pro shake with banana, 2 tbs peanut butter, some half and half, chia seeds , sugarfree choc syrup.

----------


## Zodiac82

couple pieces of chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

protein muffin and coffee

----------


## prototypex

Homemade blueberry and yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.7 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## Zodiac82

some more chicken

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

2 tbsp natty peanut butter. 2 slices ezekiel bread. looking for a little energy when i hit the gym in an hour.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> 5.93 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens


i don't know, jim - you sure that extra .03 oz won't throw your macros off?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yumeroo

1300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had chicken for lunch and chicken for snack about an hour ago.

Glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149786

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked deer sausage, onions and peppers, and a green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Beethoven

8 oz skinless boneless chicken breast, stir fry vegetables. (Not fried) and salad with olive oil and vinegar.

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of protein powder and cup of skim milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

3 fried chicken drumsticks

Red beans and rice

Crystal light

2222 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Green tea

----------


## Mockingbird

eat some crackers, necessary to suffer with food till home

----------


## RaginCajun

2 protein muffins and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

small ham sammy

simply orange juice

369/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## jimmyinkedup

6 eggs scrambled, 6 oz turkey bacon, 4 slices wheat toast, glass of OJ, protein shake (40 grams) If i can force it ill be eating some cream of wheat and oats mixed together after this

----------


## RaginCajun

2 protein muffins and coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## Zodiac82

3 chicken breast strips
3 hb eggs
bowl of cereal
couple pieces of shrimp

----------


## tarmyg

17oz burger :-) No bun!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty and cucumber tomato salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Delish

1010/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## diesel101

7 oz deer steak 3/4 cup brown rice and kale

----------


## Sicko

2tbsp natty PB celery sticks...
Kinda bummed the Costco in my area stopped selling the Kirkland brand natty PB. It is the best IMO. Just Valencia peanuts & a lil sea salt. They now have a "organic" PB that is basically the same but much smaller and more expensive..

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2tbsp natty PB celery sticks...
> Kinda bummed the Costco in my area stopped selling the Kirkland brand natty PB. It is the best IMO. Just Valencia peanuts & a lil sea salt. They now have a "organic" PB that is basically the same but much smaller and more expensive..


Yup same here

2 big jars for 10 something

no more

Fvck organic

now back to smuckers in the glass jar....love it too

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yup same here
> 
> 2 big jars for 10 something
> 
> no more
> 
> Fvck organic
> 
> now back to smuckers in the glass jar....love it too


lol I kno u were gonna respond once he said costco brand

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken breast strips
2 hb eggs
shrimp
almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty and a lil sweet baby ray's bbq sauce!

----------


## Zodiac82

oh and pumpkin spice flax granola bar

----------


## Sicko

6oz chicken breast, arugula, spinach and kale mix, 1/4 cup pinto beans, lemon juice and hot salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

Eating at the road house having tri tip salad with cucumbers avocado and a side of steamed broccoli..... Yum yum

----------


## Zodiac82

almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty!

----------


## The_Crawfish

bowl full of baby spinach, topped w/ a sprinkle of 2% cheese, 10oz of mesquite chicken breast, a few tbspn of fat-free ranch, and 1/2 an avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149807

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149808

cup of milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol I kno u were gonna respond once he said costco brand


Yup...weird how they took that off the shelf...I eat pb daily and still love it more than joe black

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz sirloin

Tater pancake sauteed in evoo

Corn

2nd pwo shake 

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.62 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake and some cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## RaginCajun

2 protein muffins and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bowl of quaker oats with milk, raisins, cinaminamon, and splenda

2 strawberries

444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## kelkel

> *5.62 oz* rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews


Your positive?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your positive?


hahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

2 protein muffins

----------


## Zodiac82

few spoonfuls of pb
3 hb eggs
chicken breast

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

yum city pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken boobie

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50 gram protein shake 1 1/2 cups oatmeal, handfulalmonds, large glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

handful almonds
cup of milk

----------


## kelkel

Chicken and Rice. I have no friggen clue how much any of it weighs. So there.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chicken and Rice. I have no friggen clue how much any of it weighs. So there.


Cmon Kel you should weigh your food  :Wink: 

5.92 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens.

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty with a piece of pepperjack cheese on top, with some sweet baby ray's bbq sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

lil pb
handful of almonds
3 hb eggs
some red beans and rice
grapes<=== ?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet porato

----------


## Zodiac82

handful of almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila strips

Buffalo wings

6 oz coke

2222 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

4 dbl cheesburgers

----------


## kevy

Pb sandwich n dymatize shake

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Dcparkml

4 chicken tenderloins with bbq sauce and seasoning
And 2.5 servings of Brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Few saltiness w natty pb

Few saltiness w salami

Serving of chocolate covered peanuts

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog/turkey burger with a protein muffin and OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## marcus300

Tin of tuna with 4 boiled eggs and a touch of mayo and pepper

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

and

ate 3/4

600/day

----------


## kelkel

> Cmon Kel you should weigh your food


Nah. Never have, never will. I'm hanging in there without a scale.

----------


## Beethoven

Sludge, (picked up in recipe section)
1 cup non fat Greek yogurt
1 scoop whey protein
1 tbsp nat peanut butter

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nah. Never have, never will. I'm hanging in there without a scale.


Imagine what you could do though if you did though? Mabe i am just to much of a control freak.

6 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## Zodiac82

big bowl of cream of wheat
2 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

2 protein muffins

----------


## jimmyinkedup

12oz ground turkey, 2 cups brwn rice, 1 green pepper, all mixed together with 2 T olive oil mixed in

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1260/day

----------


## kelkel

> Imagine what you could do though if you did though? Mabe i am just to much of a control freak.
> 
> 6 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla


Oh I eat more than enough. Being lean is never an issue, gaining always is. Still seem to have a fast metabolism as an old guy. Overall I guess it's a good thing.

----------


## Zodiac82

protein bar 
cup of oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149862

nevermind whats on tv..im watchin with my wife

*mancard revoked*

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 149862
> 
> nevermind whats on tv..im watchin with my wife
> 
> *mancard revoked*


your best friend looks a lil husky  :Wink: 

the salad takes your mancard not the tv program

----------


## Bio-Active

> Oh I eat more than enough. Being lean is never an issue, gaining always is. Still seem to have a fast metabolism as an old guy. Overall I guess it's a good thing.


Lol fair enough... However i am eating 5.82 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens  :Wink:

----------


## kelkel

How much is 5.82 oz? Serious.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh I eat more than enough. Being lean is never an issue, gaining always is. Still seem to have a fast metabolism as an old guy. Overall I guess it's a good thing.


Reported!

----------


## Bio-Active

> How much is 5.82 oz? Serious.


i wish I could post picks with my phone and this app or I would? Attachment 149866 Haha I figured it out

Attachment 149867

Here's another

----------


## Sicko

6oz chicken breast,kale,tomato lemon juice and habanero mango salsa

----------


## kelkel

> i wish I could post picks with my phone and this app or I would? Attachment 149866 Haha I figured it out
> 
> Attachment 149867
> 
> Here's another


I consider myself enlightened. Thanks.
Apparently I'm a glutton.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.68 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato 

Attachment 149868

----------


## DCI

Loada egg whites and two egg yolks pre bed meal nom  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> your best friend looks a lil husky 
> 
> the salad takes your mancard not the tv program


lol..hey I had meat in my salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149870

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz broiled tri tip greens and 30 grams cashews 

Attachment 149871

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chickfila nuggets

3 slices pizza

Serving of chocolate covered peanuts

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of yummy quaker oats 

Half milk half water

Pinch of salt and 

cinaminamon and splenda

2888/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## Docd187123

Chicken stir fry

----------


## almostgone

3 oz. of dried flank steak about 2 hrs. ago....2 oz. of plain shredded wheat now...

----------


## almostgone

...screw it, I'm hungry.... 8 oz. grilled chicken breast, 5 oz. green beans, 4 oz. brown rice. Had a blast of Woeber's jalapeño mustard on the side.

----------


## zaggahamma

toasted coconut donut 

coffee

379/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two breakfast tacos and OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj



Attachment 149878

----------


## jimmyinkedup

protein shake - 50gr vanilla , 2 Tablespoons peanut butter , 3/4 cup oats, chia seeds, a banana , sugar free choc syrup.

----------


## zaggahamma

1 egg

2 bacon

3/4 toast

tsp natty pb

2 oz simply orange juice

693/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149878"/>


damn that juice is filled to the brim

ham egg and cheese croissant

----------


## Bio-Active

> damn that juice is filled to the brim
> 
> ham egg and cheese croissant


Lol wouldn't want to miss a drop..... Its the only simple sugar i get 

5.92 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## Zodiac82

homemade shrimp fried rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Prepping my food for the week what a chore!!

Attachment 149881

Getting ready for grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato and greens.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Prepping my food for the week what a chore!! <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149881"/> Getting ready for grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato and greens.


Wish the grill at my apartment was that big. I can barely fit 12 chicken boobies on there.

Do you ever shit feathers?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wish the grill at my apartment was that big. I can barely fit 12 chicken boobies on there.
> 
> Do you ever shit feathers?


With as much chicken as i eat i am surprised that i don't but i try to at least eat red meat or fish with dinner once or twice a week  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yumalicious

1350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small chickfila strip

sip of oj

1444

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken breast 30 grams cashews and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coffee

Half an Italian sub

Few italian ff

Couple bites pasta fajoli

Serving of chocolate covered peanuts

Crystal light

2222/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149886



Attachment 149885

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149886"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149885"/>


looks yummy

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149887

----------


## Zodiac82

> looks yummy


it's really good...second time me and the wife has eaten here in 2 weeks...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Attachment 149887


Oh my that would put me in a carb comma  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## almostgone

45 g of egg white protein and 1/4 c of oats.....

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small bowl mini wheats

250/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 grilled cheese w/turkey

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar getting ready to have 6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## almostgone

30g WPI about 3 hours ago....just finished 6 egg whites, 2 Eggland's eggs, 4 oz. spinach, 1 oz mozzarella cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 all beef dog w/kraut

3 large cran and vodkas

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas

1234/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

cheeseburger

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee and few vanilla creme cookies

1777/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken 30 grams cashews and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickfila

Including ice cream

2999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## sweatymoo

Pb&j

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149897

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. grilled 90/10 hamburger, 5 oz. spinach, 3oz. kidney beans...and a blast of jalapeño mustard on the side.

----------


## zaggahamma

mini wheats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## kronik420

chicken and rice

----------


## blemshow

Kale shake 2 egg 8 whites cup of oats gains on gains

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices of Ezekiel bread made up French toast style, sugar free maple syrup, and OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149902

----------


## Bio-Active

> Two slices of Ezekiel bread made up French toast style, sugar free maple syrup, and OJ


looks like a familiar meal  :Wink:  yummy

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1/4 cup rolled oats
1.5 cups 0% greek yogurt
1/2 cup blueberries
1cup baby spinach

----------


## zaggahamma

Scrambled eggs n swiss burrito

Fresh pineapple spears

555/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

5.62 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## AngryNR3C4

250g cottage cheese with garlic, pepper, oregano, ketchup
two small toast breads

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 80 grams avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149906

----------


## Zodiac82

OK got a new phone and these little pics that are being posted are annoyin me lol...any one knows how u change it

----------


## Bio-Active

> OK got a new phone and these little pics that are being posted are annoyin me lol...any one knows how u change it


i been trying to figure that out myself. Are you using the native app?

----------


## zaggahamma

Booze 

Bbq

Blue bell

3333/ day

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. flank steak, 1 red potato, 4 oz. green beans....and a blast of jalapeño mustard on the side.

----------


## Zodiac82

> i been trying to figure that out myself. Are you using the native app?


I'm not sure what the native app is....it's an android phone...I had it backed up on Google and just re downloaded it to my phone

2 turkey wraps

----------


## zaggahamma

ive had android smart phone(s) for 3-4 years now....yup the frame from the pics from this site are barely visible when i click on them then i have to actually shrink it to center and view it on my phone

----------


## zaggahamma

instant pilon coffee with chemicals

66/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin, deer/turkey burger, slice cheddar cheese, and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

mini wheats n milk

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> ive had android smart phone(s) for 3-4 years now....yup the frame from the pics from this site are barely visible when i click on them then i have to actually shrink it to center and view it on my phone


It's weird because I had an android before and it wasn't Givin me small pics...s2 to s4 so I'd figure it'll be the same

----------


## Zodiac82

Cubed chicken
Chicken wings
3 he eggs
Almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh pineapple
622/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

wild hog/turkey burger and grilled portobello mushroom

----------


## Docd187123

Arroz con pollo

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla pro shake, handful of almonds, sugar free choc syrup, banana, 1/2 cup oats, chia seeds

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Handful almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken breast1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake Yum

1255/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Almonds
Pretzel rods w/pb
Flax granola

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty, slice of pepper jack cheese, and a lil BBQ sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

1 chicken strip

Water

1375

----------


## DrewZ

4oz jasmine rice, 5oz broiled chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken n yellow rice

Fresh pineapple

1999/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer/turkey burger, green salad, and sweet pot hash

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

5 slices of pizza

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Str8Bootz

Bahhh sogood

----------


## nameisjd

5.5 oz new York strip 30 grams walnuts and broccoli

----------


## almostgone

Just finished lunch....9 oz. 90/10 hamburger cooked on the grill, 1 red potato, 5 oz. green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, cup of oats, scoop of protein powder, splash of skim milk, and all mixed up in a smoothie and downed. And glass of oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wrap


Then pretzel rods and pb

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 chicken embryo

2 strips pork belly

1 toast

1/2 tbsp natty pb

1/2 banana

400/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and green tea

----------


## Zodiac82

Triple stack
3 hb eggs

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup oats 1.5 scoop of whey 30 grams pb

----------


## jimmyinkedup

60 gram VAnilla protein shake, 1/2 cup oats, banana, peanut butter, sugar free choc syrup, chia seeds...

----------


## RaginCajun

deer/turkey burger with a slice of pepperjack cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## nameisjd

4.5 oz lean ground beef 60 grams pasta 1/4 cup spaghetti sauce with mixed greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

Yum

1111 / day

----------


## Sicko

6oz chicken breast with blackening seasoning, frozen mixed veggies, Kale, Spinach & arugula mix, lemon juice and drizzle of EVOO

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs
Pb
Flax granola

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken boob, slice of pepperjack cheese, and two tablespoons of hummus

----------


## nameisjd

4oz chicken breast 80 grams rice half an egg peas and carrots

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149941

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

Black beans and rice

Plantains

Chicken breast

Crystal light 

Fresh pineapple

2100/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer/turkey burger, slice of cheddar cheese, and green salad

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup greek yogurt 3/4 cup oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## RaginCajun

1.75 scoops of protein and cup of skim milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther piece of chicken

2333/day

----------


## nameisjd

5.5 oz new York strip 15 grams mixed nuts and some spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Chicagotarsier

100g of lean lamb rubbed with homemade gyro seasoning and cooked in air fryer. 

green onion cilantro and garlic pulverized and spread over 1/2 cup cooked rice

50 g white fish + 2 eggs cooked in Korean clay pot in anchovy broth w celery

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149949



Attachment 149948

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread with sugar free maple syrup

----------


## tarmyg

Ostrich egg.

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup oats 1.5 scoops whey protein 2 tbsp pb

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

crystal light

dog got 1/4

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and some hummus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## RaginCajun

turkey/deer burger and portobello mushroom

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## nameisjd

4 oz chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato No greens left =(

----------


## Zodiac82

1 egg eaten 
Handful almonds
A little baked ziti

Attachment 149962

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobies, portobello mushroom, and 2 slices of cheddar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken

Chips

Crystal light

2200

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 149971

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## nameisjd

5,5 oz new York strip about 15 grams of walnuts and a bowl of spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 149971


u must have completed a honey do list...

Sup with the skull?

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl mini wheats

with milk

2444/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> u must have completed a honey do list...
> 
> Sup with the skull?


Lol....Old cup from when we took our son to a monster truck show

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## almostgone

2 EB eggs, 4 egg whites, 4 oz. 90/10 hamburger cooked on the grill and crumbled up, 1 oz. mozzarella cheese, 4 oz. spinach....beat all of it into submission and made an omelet....

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup oats 2 tbs peanut butter 1.5 scoop whey protein

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices Ezekiel bread, smoked deer roast (tastes like ham), slice of cheddar, and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Little bit of egg and potatoes
2 hb eggs
Fruit salad
Almonds

----------


## sgt2jay

3.5 OZ Ground turkey, 1 cup brown rice 2 cup raw broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

and 

quaker oats with milk cinamon raisins splends



some banana and strawberries on the side

450/day

----------


## nameisjd

About 5 lbs crawfish (in shell) potatos and corn

----------


## RaginCajun

> About 5 lbs crawfish (in shell) potatos and corn


I will be doing this all day tomorrow!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer/turkey burger and portobello mushroom

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1155/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple o chickfila strips

1444/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 an Italian hero

ff

Mini wheats

2666/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc muscle milk before bed


Breakfast 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## kronik420

beef and rice and lasagna

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 biscuits, scrambled eggs, and coffee

----------


## clarky.

Nothing I'm starving lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Earlier...turkey wrap

Now...couple cans of tuna
Turkey
2 hb eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1/5 italian sub

small mcintosh

350/day

----------


## Sicko

handful of natty almonds (Costco..of course) and black coffee...Sumatra...yum!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe Yum

1055/ day

----------


## kelkel

Just killed off two Mcdonalds Grilled Chicken Classic's with mustard only.

----------


## zaggahamma

cranberry juice and liquid pain medicine

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb and pretzel rods 
Protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Last cran and vodka in hand

1555 / day

----------


## blemshow

Fish on baby happy Good Friday

----------


## zaggahamma

Whats fish on baby? Typo for barbie (bbq)?

----------


## zaggahamma

Bbq ribs

Ff

1 garlic toast

2oz coke

2222 / day

cookies/milk

2777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews


U like peanuts jim?

----------


## Bio-Active

> U like peanuts jim?


i do but cashews are just so good!

----------


## Beethoven

Salmon, veggies and salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb
2 hb eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150025

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## almostgone

5 egg whites, 4 oz. spinach, 1 oz mozzarella made into an omelet. 1/2 cup of oats...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Docd187123

Tacos from last night

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of oatmeal
Oj

----------


## ngtmarpete

5 egg whites with 2 whole eggs, scrambled with a pat of butter, 1 banana

----------


## nameisjd

1cup oats, 1.5 scoops whey, 2tbs peanut butter

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken burger on Ezekiel bun with 2 oz sweet potato chips and ketchup post training

Attachment 150027

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. 90/10 h'burger, 5 oz. green beans, 1 red potato....and a blast of jalapeño mustard (I swear the stuff is addictive)....

----------


## zaggahamma

Burrito looked good^^^

Several coffees

4/5 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry

Lil diet lemonade

Sample at costco

Small bowl mini wheats

777/day

----------


## nameisjd

Pwo shake

----------


## Kumminui

Rice and chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

Grilled chicken club

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## nameisjd

6 oz. Beef chuck roast 300 grams potato and carrots

----------


## Sicko

un burrito de tripas con todo

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 italian sub

chips

homemade nilla milkshake

18188/ day

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup yogurt 3/4 cup oats

----------


## almostgone

> 1/4 italian sub
> 
> chips
> 
> homem!
> *18188*/ day


Bulking????...... :LOL:

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## nameisjd

6 oz new York strip 225 grams sweet potato and a bowl of spinach

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/4 italian sub
> 
> chips
> 
> homemade nilla milkshake
> 
> 18188/ day





> Bulking????......


Lmao...that has to be a record

----------


## Zodiac82

White chocolate macadamia nut cliff bar
2 hb eggs

----------


## nameisjd

5 oz chicken thigh meat 20 grams walnut halves and a half ounce of cheddar

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## nameisjd

1 whole egg
1 scoop whey protein
68 grams of oats
8 oz orange juice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Happy Easter!!! Should be a lot of egg eating in this thread for a good week or so lol

3 hb eggs
Tuna

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of oatmeal

----------


## nameisjd

99 grams chicken breast 
1 cup cooked rice
Large broccoli floret

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao...that has to be a record


OH SHIAT.....JUST NOTICED

damn phone lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Classic Crunchberries

500/day

----------


## nameisjd

Quarter pounder no cheese a little bit of fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150044

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 150044


picnic on Easter

nice

those dogs look fried though.....lol

and what else on the plate bbq chicken?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> OH SHIAT.....JUST NOTICED
> 
> damn phone lol


don't blame it on ur phone lol... u kno it was those crans and vodkas lol




> picnic on Easter
> 
> nice
> 
> those dogs look fried though.....lol
> 
> and what else on the plate bbq chicken?


/wedding

I had turkey..potatoes. ..popcorn chicken...but chicken legs

The hotdogs were good..I've never seen dogs that big though....they musta been juicin

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150047

Baked potato gone

----------


## AngryNR3C4

2 hard-boiled eggs, 4 small toast breads.

----------


## nameisjd

7 oz filet mignon about 1.5 cups fried rice and stir fried vegetables

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## nameisjd

Protein shake

----------


## rooftop1

8 oz cod
7 oz red potato
2 oz Brussels sprouts

----------


## RaginCajun

6 grilled chicken wings, slice of cheddar, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## nameisjd

1.5 scoops whey 1 cup of oats and 2 tbs of peanut butter

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey sandwiches earlier

Tuna 
4 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## nameisjd

About 4.5 oz filet mignon and half a cup of fried rice with a glass of oj

----------


## Bio-Active

5.62 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy

Coffee

269/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## RaginCajun

had to go run out for work, footlong steak and cheese with baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Ostrich stick
3 hb eggs

----------


## probuild42

2 hb eggs, chicken sandwhich and broccoli salad.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty

----------


## nameisjd

6 oz ground beef
2 slices bread
1 slice of cheese
Lettuce and tomato

----------


## zaggahamma

red beans over a lil bacon rice

baked beans

pineapple

preworkout (3pm)

just now finished pwo shake deluxe

1350/day

think the beans and whey combined are creating something i'm sooooooooo bloated and full on relatively low cals for this time

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150077

----------


## zaggahamma

chicfila strips

and coleslaw

diet lemonaide

1919/day

----------


## nameisjd

6.4 oz chicken breast 400 grams sweet potato and asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle mik before bed

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup yogurt mixed with 1 scoop choc whey

----------


## Hrothgar

watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

> watermelon


got a whole one chillin in fridge too

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer burrito and glass of OJ

----------


## nameisjd

1 cup of oatmeal 1.5 scoops of whey 2 tbsp of pb

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1 and 3/4 eggs

2 sausage links

1 dry toast

small mcintosh apple

450/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb and pretzel rods
2 hb eggs
Chicken breast

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and coffee

----------


## Times Roman

kale and scrambled eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## nameisjd

6 oz 93 ground beef 1/2 cup rice bell pepper onion and tomato sauce combined with 10 oz oj

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe Yum

1155/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Times Roman

chunks of ham left over from easter

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, green salad, and a small bag of baked lays

----------


## nameisjd

2 scoops mass gainer shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150084

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and slice of pepper jack cheese

----------


## john283

Brown rice and a sweet potato with a protein shake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rooftop1

2 scoop whey
1cup blueberries 
20 almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken salad with avocados and broccoli at Texas rd house. Daughters birthday dinner.

----------


## zaggahamma

Spaghetti with meat sauce

Lil parm shake

Fresh pineapple

1888/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Taco pizza
X X steak burrito

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty, avocado, almonds, and a night cap

----------


## zaggahamma

3/5 chickfila sammy

Small bowl of mini wheats

2555 / day

----------


## DiverMike



----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekiel bread and chicken boob

Glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

and 

leftover....

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## nameisjd

1.5 scoops vanilla whey
84 grams of oats
2 tbsp peanut butter
4 oz milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 pieces Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar and coffee

----------


## nameisjd

5.56 oz chicken breast butterflied I find it makes them easier to eat and faster to cook
400 grams sweet potato
1 cup of spinach

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 1/2 cup oats, a banana, handful of pecans, splenda, half and half , and 50gr vanilla protein shake....

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken titty, grilled portobello, and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## nameisjd

5.44 oz chicken breast
2 slice whole grain bread
Spinach leaves and tomato slices

----------


## Sicko

Mediterranean garlic chicken wrap...don't know the macros and honestly don't want to...but it sure was good!!

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken and grilled portobello mushroom

----------


## infinite_loop

On keto diet, just had stuffed crust pizza.

J/k... Spinach salad with chicken meat.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee #2

1133

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimp stirfry (red pepper, onion, snow peas, bean sprouts)

Over half cup of bacon rice

YUM!!

Fresh pineapple

YUM!!

1555/ DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150101

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken 30 grams cashews and greens

----------


## nameisjd

6.02 oz lean ground beef
114 grams frozen peas
14 grams walnuts

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimp stirfry (red pepper, onion, snow peas, bean sprouts)

Over half cup of bacon rice

YUM!!

Fresh pineapple

YUM!!

1555/ DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pimento cheese on lil toasts

Couple chickfila strips w lil bbq sauce

2020 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple lil toasts

w natty pb

2222 / day

----------


## almostgone

50g plain shredded wheat and 3 oz. dried skirt steak.....

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Cialis with a chaser of Chili.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> Attachment 150101


Dem Carbs!

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey sandwiches

----------


## Mockingbird

coffee + m milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## nameisjd

1.5 cup oatmeal
1.5 scoops whey
2 tbsp peanut butter
4 oz milk

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had chicken titty and two slices of ezekiel toast. (one slice had sugar free jam) also had glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Yogart

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil spaghetti

Fresh pineapple

Coffee earlier

Preworkout

450

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and coffee

----------


## nameisjd

6.12 oz chicken breast 
378 grams sweet potato
2 tbsp sf bbq sauce
12 oz orange juice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken titty, grilled portobello, and green salad

----------


## nameisjd

6.47 oz chicken breast
2 slice whole grain bread
Spinach leaves and tomato slices

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 245

1100/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

a luscious chicken titty and grilled portobello mushroom

----------


## nameisjd

Outback 6 oz sirloin sweet potato and grilled vegetables

----------


## RaginCajun

Two catfish filets and sweet pot

Avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150121

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews.

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk before bed  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 150121


Good ole mall bourbon chicken...YUM!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Meatball sub minus half the hero roll (fvckers put 2 meatballs on the entire fvcking sub)

Italian ff

Coconut bar/noveltie

Snickers ice cream novelty

2333/ day

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. skirt steak and 5 oz. green beans....

----------


## wellshii

Just ate 14.88 oz of steak and 11 ounces sweet potato. Water to drink

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Chicagotarsier

600 G Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
6 pieces shashimi roll
gallon of water

Friggin missed all my meals today due to no hunger and life BS.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Good ole mall bourbon chicken...YUM!!!


Yep...I don't think it was bourbon though...my wife brought it home..it was crispy

Big turkey burrito

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

This 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Zodiac82

Another big turkey burrito

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150123

----------


## Zodiac82

Fruit bowl

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb and pretzel rods

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## nameisjd

1.5 scoops whey
120 grams oatmeal
2 tbsp peanut butter
4 oz milk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee earlier

just finishing

1 and 1/2 eggs

1 and 3/4 toast

3/4 tbsp natty pb

1 and a half links sausage

small mcintosh apple

yum / preworkout

555/day

----------


## Sicko

black Sumatra coffee, banana, handful of natty almonds and a few good rips of the Nemesis mod with cotton candy 24mg juice

----------


## nameisjd

5.77 oz chicken
437 grams sweet potato
Bowl of spinach
10 oz orange juice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled smash chicken club sammy and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of a chickfila strip

1300/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of a chickfila strip

1300/ day

----------


## nameisjd

Pwo shake preparing;
5 oz trimmed lamb chop loin
1/2 cup araborio rice
Grilled broccoli florets

----------


## jimmyinkedup

50gr vanilla protein shae, handful of pecans and a banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews.

----------


## nameisjd

5.72 oz ny strip 
20 grams walnuts

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## raeford25

This is how I feel reading this.....

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

4 hard tacos
1 taco burrito

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

mini wheats

watermelon

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150141

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer burrito and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens.

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

One strong mid day screwdriver

679/ day

----------


## Times Roman

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious Nathans hotdog

With kraut lil onion must ketchup

1111/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 1 slice Ezekiel toast with sugar free preserves, 2 slices of jalepeno cheese, and glass of skim milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples

1300

----------


## Bio-Active

5.9 oz grilled chicken tortilla on Ezekiel

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee #2

Rican shepherd pie

Red beans and rice

1850/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Big fat juicy slice of

Fresh pineapple

1919

----------


## RaginCajun

4 Abita Strawberry beers

Bag of honey roasted nuts 

Fresh picked off the vine blackberries!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken greens and 35 grams cashews.

----------


## ironbeck

sirloin meat loaf, mashed potatoes and corn............

----------


## almostgone

3 oz. dried flank steak...

----------


## zaggahamma

1 chickfila strip

1/4 cup fresh pineapple

Slice of coconut pie

2500 / day

----------


## almostgone

5 oz. skirt steak, 3 oz. lettuce, 1 Tbs. pumpkin seeds, 1 Tbs. dressing, 1 red potato.....

----------


## Chicagotarsier

One slice of a tuna sushi roll

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Abita Beer!!!

I lived there for 2 years in an apartment over a garage next to a low dollar hotel (you know the place if you been there). 

Man I could go for some real deal blackberry cobbler....


> 4 Abita Strawberry beers
> 
> Bag of honey roasted nuts 
> 
> Fresh picked off the vine blackberries!

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens. Having a cheat meal later stay tuned  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Just mauled some pizza from wholefoods. Still have two pieces left that won't make it too far

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just mauled some pizza from wholefoods. Still have two pieces left that won't make it too far


Nice!!
Had subway for meal 3 roasted chicken breast sandwich with bbg baked lays chips and 2 choc chip cookies

Time to eat again 6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

left over pizza and glass of OJ earlier (had to get rid of it!)now, coffee and sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 post training quest bar

Meal 3 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread French toast style with sugar free maple syrup

----------


## hawk14dl

Breakfast was 1/2 cup of oats with 1tbsp of brown sugar and 2 scrambled eggs.

I can't keep my mind out of the fridge though, lunch is 2 chicken breasts and a cup of grandmas homemade meat loaf. Yummmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 4 6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

Meal 5 6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken Titty and portobello mushroom

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## AngryNR3C4

2 scoops protein, water

----------


## hawk14dl

3 pieces of extremely greasy nasty pepperoni pizza. It was awesome. 

Just worked out. . So now 2 scoops protein and 2% lactaid

----------


## RaginCajun

Piece of smoke jalepeno n cheddar deer sausage, wild pig round steak, and avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake before bed

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk before bed

----------


## Chicagotarsier

300G Beef Brisket Airfried
2 French Rolls
1 Sushi roll with avocado, lettuce, smoked eel, and imitation crab.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar... Cookies and cream best one i have ha so far hands down  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee and tablespoon of sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## RaginCajun

> Post training quest bar... Cookies and cream best one i have ha so far hands down


Yeah, cookies n cream and the chocolate chip one are two that I rate high. Still have some more to try

----------


## Zodiac82

big turkey burrito

----------


## Zodiac82

another burrito w/wheat poptart

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg white one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread French toast style sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Chicagotarsier

french roll, beef curry, steamed zuchinni and etoki mushrooms, oil free pan fried skinless boneless chicken breast. 2L water.

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 lb cheeseburger
chicken sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

5 fresh blackberries picked off the vine

----------


## zaggahamma

830 am coffee

10am steak

11am small macintosh

404/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummalicious pwo shake

1075/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Great northern beans

With lil rice n lil ham

Watermelon

1600/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 30 grams cashews.

----------


## Zodiac82

baked zitti
cup of noodles
couple hb eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## ChrisG217

spinach & kale mixed with balsamin vinagerette with diced rotisserie chicken and water

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Schedule is a little off today so meal 2 is the same as one but no oj

----------


## RaginCajun

2 weetabix biscuits, 8 blackberries, few chunks pineapple, cup of skim milk, 1/2 scoop protein powder, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 weetabix biscuits, 8 blackberries, few chunks pineapple, cup of skim milk, 1/2 scoop protein powder, and glass of OJ


Isn't that oj in the morning great? I wake up craving it!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Isn't that oj in the morning great? I wake up craving it!!


yes, i crave it!

----------


## zaggahamma

9am coffee

10:43am eggs sausage toast natty pb and lil simply oj

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Half smoked chicken and tomato salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Heavenly pwo shake

1155/ day

----------


## probuild42

Home made Chicken stir fry with veggies only.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar in between meetings today

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy shrimp cup if noodles
5 hb eggs
pb

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 30 grams cashews and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

porkchops
mashed potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

Cottage cheese and greens before bed  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup skim milk, scoop protein powder, blackberries, pineapple, and glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chicken breast

navel orange

2 oz simply orange juice

379/day

----------


## DrewZ

1 cup of oats, 1/2 scoop of vanilla protein powder, 1/3 cup 0%F Greek Yogurt Plain, Cinnamon
1 cup of egg whites
Coffee with a splash of Coconut milk

----------


## Zodiac82

porkchops
talapia
turkey sandwhich
pineapple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken and shrimp pad Thai and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

999/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

cubed chicken
3 hb eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 35 grams cashews and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 6 cottage cheese 1 scoop choc muscle milk and greens.

Meal 1 today 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

Post training quest bar cookies and cream

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty, one slice Ezekiel toast, few pieces of pineapple, and glass of OJ

----------


## Beethoven

Sludge. (Greek yogurt, whey protein and natty pb)

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

8 oz grilled skirt steak and mexican rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150237

----------


## zaggahamma

555 worth

coffee earlier

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken (fresh made to order) and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon cheddar burger

Corn on the cob

Watermelon

1999/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 35 grams cashews and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken tit, slice of jalapeño cheese, and wild turkey whiskey n diet 7

----------


## zaggahamma

Small plate of spaghetti

2333 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats

2666 / day

----------


## Bodacious

> 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup


Where do you get the bread at? I ha e looked at Walmart food lion. Thanks

----------


## austinite

1 boiled egg
hand full of grapes
2 cheese cubes
half an apple
hand full of almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

> Where do you get the bread at? I ha e looked at Walmart food lion. Thanks


Do you have a whole foods around? You will need to look in the organic section at you local supermarket

Night time cottage cheese 1 scoop choc muscle milk and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Ftr...publix carries ezekial but i dont have enough dough

----------


## almostgone

> Where do you get the bread at? I ha e looked at Walmart food lion. Thanks


I may be mistaken, but I think I've seen Ezekiel bread in the frozen food section @ the Food Lion here???

----------


## almostgone

8 oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 5 oz. lettuce, 1 cup broccoli...

----------


## almostgone

> *8 oz grilled skirt steak* and mexican rice


Absolutely..flank steak and skirt steak are a big part of my regular grocery list. We rarely buy T-bones or rib eyes anymore, we prefer the skirt and flank steaks.

----------


## almostgone

40g WPI and a couple oz. of pumpkin seeds....

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, egg whites, one whole egg (made into a pancake), sugar free maple syrup, and glass of oj

----------


## probuild42

6 pack of Corona and left over cold pizza (kidding)! eggs, oats and honey dew.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1/2 cup oats, egg whites, one whole egg (made into a pancake), sugar free maple syrup, and glass of oj


Same as this minus the OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## rooftop1

7 egg whites, whole egg, 3/4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbs sugarfree jelly, 2tbs peanut butter, two slices ezekial bread, two scoops protien! Got up late first two meals combined all went in the blender lol

----------


## Times Roman

seven eggs and a cup of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1 cup egg whites and 1/2 c oatmeal. no fun coffee (black) lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> 1 cup egg whites and 1/2 c oatmeal. no fun coffee (black) lol


That's part of dieting  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty, Ezekiel wrap, slice of jalapeño cheese, dollop of fat free sour cream, and dollop of black bean/corn salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1 cup egg whites and 1/2 c oatmeal. no fun coffee (black) lol


Make a pancake with it like i do

----------


## RaginCajun

Was still hungry, cup of skim milk and scoop of protein powder

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken on Ezekiel hamburger bun with mustard and greens with 2 oz sweet potato chips

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## krask028

Just finished 40 grams of squirrel brains... AKA figs... Mmmmmm. Now I'm grilling up some beef.

----------


## Zodiac82

buffet style:
chicken breast
Bourbon chicken
bbq
seafood salad
bun

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites on yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## < <Samson> >

This was last night, but close enough

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 150264

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 150268

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## krask028

Paleo chipotle salad cheat meal that isn't really a cheat meal. Lettuce topped with double carnitas, pico & hot salsa, grilled veggies with guacamole on top. Only reason I'd call it a cheat meal is because I didn't prepare the meal myself. Now to make some grilled bison with sweet potatoes  :7up:

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 150269

----------


## gearbox

I will continue to look for Ezekiel hamburger bun. I found bread and tortilla. both great tasting.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar.. Cookies and creme yum yum

----------


## RaginCajun

One slice Ezekiel bread, cup of egg whites, one whole egg, sugar free maple syrup, and glass of oj

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Orange to hold me over till dinner.

----------


## kcwebguy

> Paleo chipotle salad cheat meal that isn't really a cheat meal. Lettuce topped with double carnitas, pico & hot salsa, grilled veggies with guacamole on top. Only reason I'd call it a cheat meal is because I didn't prepare the meal myself. Now to make some grilled bison with sweet potatoes


Carnitas! Now THAT's a meal!

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee and 3 hard boiled egg whites (bout to clear out the office!)

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 930

Just finished

Egg bacon toast oj and apple

450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, baked zucchini topped with parm cheese and roma tomato, and green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty and baked zucchini topped with parm cheese and roma tomato

----------


## Sicko

6oz chicken breast, broccoli,kale, brussel sprout and chicory mix with lemon juice and pico pica hot sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 4

Now shrimp stirfry on bacon rice

Black beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Corn 

1666/ day

----------


## austinite

Brisket by the pound. 1.5 down.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog/beef burger, slice of cheddar, and green salad

----------


## DrewZ

Post Leg Workout
- 9.5oz steak(cooked weight)
*dipping sauce; apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, franks red hot sauce, splash of worcestershire sauce.
- 4oz mixed beans
- 4oz broccoli
- water

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 1/2 chickfila strips

1888 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Rice cereal

2200/ day

----------


## DrewZ

4oz shredded braised chicken breast (taco seasoned)
4oz whole short grain brown rice
Sliced cucumber lightly salted
Watered down light cranberry juice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices Ezekiel bread, one whole egg, cup of whites, sugar free maple syrup, and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

tuna
hb eggs
pb

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple strup

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 925am

now





cheddar a lil strong for eggs so dog got 2/3 of that and 1/6 of the bread

simply oj (2.2 oz)

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty and baked zucchini topped with parm cheese and roma tomato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 222pm

1150/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sicko

ultimate chicken salad from El Pollo Loco

----------


## Times Roman

getting ready to eat two bananas as my pre workout snack

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, baked zucchini topped with parm cheese and roma tomato, and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican shepherd pie

Bacon rice and beans

Crystal light

1777 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast avocado and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

apocu shrimp cup of noodles

----------


## zaggahamma

75% seconds of my dinner^^

2222/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

now

Attachment 150300

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried Chicken? Beans? Potato salad? And 4 mystery briquettes? Veggie burgers?

----------


## DrewZ

Post Cardio;
2 Whole Eggs + 1 Cup Egg Whites, 3.5oz whole short grain brown rice - Scrambled together topped with salsa.
BCAA's

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog/beef burger and two boiled eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 Cup of hot oatmeal w cinnamon raisins n splenda

2400

----------


## ironbeck

1 cup oats 2tablespoons peanut butter, 1 banana and a small hand full of blue berries.(all mixed together)...yum!

----------


## DrewZ

I find myself coming here for ideas when I'm hungry, anyone else doing that? haha

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quest bar and coffee


i like that coffee tired today. 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread maple syrup and black coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee round 8:45 

gotta get goin before the heat of the day...lot of 90's in the future

just finished 3/4 of this plate and 1/3 of the juice


mcintosh apple

550/day

----------


## DrewZ

1/2 cup of oats, 1/2 scoop protein powder, 2/3 cup of 0 fat greek yogurt, cinnamon
1 whole egg + 1 cup egg whites
Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, sweet potato, and diet mountain dew

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake (forgot the pb :Frown: )

1155/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

> chicken titty, sweet potato, and diet mountain dew


diet Mountain Dew... That sounds good but I really enjoyed my coffee today with the extra boost was a great way to start off the day!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Fried Chicken? Beans? Potato salad? And 4 mystery briquettes? Veggie burgers?


lol nah...biscuits cut in half w/ jelly

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

tuna
eggs
chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty and sweet pot

----------


## zaggahamma

Small cup of afternoon coffee

1188

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Center cut pork chops (3), mashed potatoes and broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## DrewZ

45min Pre-workout
3/4 cup Fage 0% Fat Greek Yogurt
1/2 scoop of protein powder
1/2 cup cheerios - All mixed together
Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

2 vodka and juices coctails  :Smilie: 

1488/day

sirloin on grill

tater workin

cream corn on low 

WHAT?!?

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pieces chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

> diet Mountain Dew... That sounds good but I really enjoyed my coffee today with the extra boost was a great way to start off the day!


I normally have coffee after my morning work outs if that makes any sense. I like it to kick start my morning at work. Push ally lay off of it on the weekends

----------


## Zodiac82

cookie crisp

----------


## zaggahamma

Sirloin 

Tater

Corn

Like previously warned

2200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150322

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast 35 grams cashew and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 150322


yum

Cool the steak knives match  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of tater bread toasted

w/ natty pb

Yum

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

Do u consume the whole sunkist?

----------


## < <Samson> >

The only way to build muscle & lose fat

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog/need burger, avacado, and bud light (had when hitting golf balls)

Having a protein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

> The only way to build muscle & lose fat


looks like fish?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Wild hog/need burger, avacado, and bud light (had when hitting golf balls)
> 
> Having a protein shake before bed


I pulled a kramer last month hitting golf balls into the ocean AWESOME! !!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Straight cod & broccoli - zero sodium

----------


## DrewZ

Post workout
5oz steak(cooked)
8oz fat free refried beans with salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 cup (last) of the shepherd pie

Fresh pineapple

2600

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk before bed

----------


## KJ63

How do you guys prepare your oats? Being from the North I eat a lot of Moose and not beef as well as salmon?

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, and glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

> How do you guys prepare your oats? Being from the North I eat a lot of Moose and not beef as well as salmon?


I make pancakes out of them, throw them in a shake, muffins, and just plain in the bowl with some cinnamon.

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creme

----------


## testoristo

1 cup egg whites 
4 slices turkey bacon
1/6 c shredded cheddar 
1/2 c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
hb eggs
lean ground beef

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 1 cup egg whitse - Scrambled
1/2 Cup of oats with yogurt, cinnamon, and 1/2scoop vanilla protein powdered mixed in
coffee

----------


## DrewZ

> How do you guys prepare your oats? Being from the North I eat a lot of Moose and not beef as well as salmon?


I cook them plain - and add yogurt, protein powder, cinnamon

I also mix them with eggs and make a big egg white pancake.

Incorporate them into my meatloaf, and put them in shakes.

~
D

----------


## RaginCajun

> I pulled a kramer last month hitting golf balls into the ocean AWESOME! !!


Bahahahahahaha!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummy pwo shake at noon

Slice of fresh pineapple after that breakfast earlier

1200 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, one boiled egg, and baked zucchini topped with parm cheese and roma tomato

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 a Nathans dog with kraut n must

2 samples at sams club

1600

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## DrewZ

4oz shredded chicken boobies
4oz meatloaf
4oz whole grain brown rice
sugarfree redbull (off to the gym in 1hr)

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken titty, boiled egg, and baked zucchini topped with parm cheese and roma tomato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150341

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

Red beans and bacon rice

Plantains

Fresh pineapple

Crystal light

2255/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

banana w/pb

----------


## VegasBody



----------


## zaggahamma

Hot bowl of 

Quaker oats with

Cinnamon raisins splenda milk

2600

----------


## DrewZ

Post Back/Bi's

8oz steak
10 brussel sprouts

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk before bed

----------


## DrewZ

2 hard boiled eggs
1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese before bed

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 1 8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

Meal 2 post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel tortilla, sweet potato, wild hog/beef burger, slice of cheddar, and glass of OJ

----------


## Chicagotarsier

pork shoulder from air fryer, french roll, green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
chicken

----------


## < <Samson> >



----------


## DrewZ

1 cup of oats, mixed with 1/2 scoop protein and cinnamon
1 whole egg + 1 cup of egg whites scrambled, topped with salsa (cooked w/ sprits of olive oil)
coffee

440 Calories

50g Prot - 48%
32g Carb - 30% 
10g Fat - 22%

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

just finished

small plate leftover rican corned beef hash

lil red beans rice plantains

450/day

preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

peanuts

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Times Roman

had six eggs and coffee for bfast.

getting ready for lunch, then the gym in 2 hours.

so I imagine more eggs, and now need to add some complex carbs, so I'm thinking oatmeal, probably about a cup

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Yum

1111

----------


## Sicko

just ate 1 item combo of coconut shrimp & lo mein noodles covered in sirracha.
YUUUMMM!!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Times Roman

a big piece of BBQ brisquette and a protein/milk shake

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashew

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of cocktails

couple pcs fried chicken

3/4 cup DELISH ny style tater salad

Sweet delicious cup of watermelon

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd yummy shake

2555 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 ehh whites or yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 150368

----------


## KJ63

8 ishoz moose bacstrap. 1/2 cup brown rice, cup brussel sprouts mmmm hmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 9 ish

just finished mini wheats w milk

404/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil fresh watermelon

444

----------


## zaggahamma

Deviled eggs

Fresh watermelon

777

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## zaggahamma

Several cocktails

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Several plates of chicken and rice and beans and tater salad

2333/ day

----------


## probuild42

Getting ready to go to Olive Garden. I'm going to do some damage! Its my cheat meal and I'm hungry! They might just have to cut me off!

----------


## zaggahamma

Mo melon

2424/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Few homemade oatmeal and raisin crisps

2666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small snickers ice cream bar

2850

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 730

Just finished

1 egg

1 & 1/2 strip bacon

3/4 dry toast

1/4 cup grits

1/2 cup watermelon

379/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal one 8 egg whites one yolk ezekiel muffin and oj

Meal 2 post training 6 oz grilled chicken wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel Tortilla's

----------


## zaggahamma

couple measley samples at costco

mcintosh apple

555/day

deep dish pizza pie in oven.....

----------


## zaggahamma

...havin a hard time finishing one slice......but i did

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Coctails

Lil ribeye

Lil shrimp scampi

Lil tater salad

Half a red lobster cheddar biscuit (homemade)

1/2 slice german chocolate cake

1/2 cup coffee

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

More dessert

2888

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time muscle milk

----------


## probuild42

1 cup cottage cheese with a sliced up peach on top.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup skim milk , scoop of protein, and coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, few pieces of sweet potato, few pieces chicken tit, dollop of fat free sour cream, lil sirracha sauce, and glass of OJ

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Vanilla protein shake (50 grams), handful of pecans, 1 banana.

----------


## zaggahamma

830 coffee

Now
Macintosh apple

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

Meal 3 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## DrewZ

1 cup of oats, mixed with 1/2 scoop protein and cinnamon
1 whole egg + 1 cup of egg whites scrambled, topped with salsa (cooked w/ sprits of olive oil)
coffee

440 Calories

50g Prot - 48%
32g Carb - 30% 
10g Fat - 22%

----------


## probuild42

1/3 cup eggs whites w/one whole egg, two thin slices of honey dew, 2 slices turkey bacon and 1 rice cake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Half slice deep dish

379 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more pizza

Nuther apple

555/ day

Preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

turkey/beef burger, baked zucchini topped with baby portobellos/parm cheese/roma tomato, and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

YUMEROO pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

turkey/beef burger and baked yellow crooked neck squash topped with parm cheese/portobello mushrooms/roma tomato/wheat bread crumbs

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz ribeye

Cup of heavenly homemade hashbrowns w onions

Corn

1919 / day

----------


## DrewZ

5oz - Meat loaf topped w/ Louisiana hot sauce
5oz - 16 Bean mix

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/burger and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 slice deep dish

Gold fish crackers

2333

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with sugar free jello powder in it.

----------


## DrewZ

8oz grilled chicken breast that was marinated in teriyaki sauce

----------


## DrewZ

> Cottage cheese with sugar free jello powder in it.


What flavor?

I've never sweetened/flavored my cottage cheese- I'll have to try this.

----------


## zaggahamma

Sliver of cake

2555/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites on yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj 1 hr pre work out

----------


## RaginCajun

Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> What flavor? I've never sweetened/flavored my cottage cheese- I'll have to try this.


I did lime. I also have raspberry and strawberry. I also use sugar free preserves.

I like to let it sit in the freezer for a while so I think I'm eating ice cream!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, few pieces of sweet potato, few pieces chicken tit, dollop of fat free sour cream, lil sirracha sauce, and glass of OJ

Also, 4 strawberries and a handful of blueberries

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 830

just finished

4 and 1/2 deviled eggs

strawberry milk and splenda smoothie

550/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

turkey/beef burger, baked zucchini topped with parm cheese/portobello mushroom/roma tomato/wheat bread crumbs, and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake Yum

1200

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pwo shake Yum 1200


get ready for the games tonight

6oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of chickfila strips

1444 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso # 2

1484/day

----------


## RaginCajun

turkey/beef burger and baked yellow crooked neck squash topped with parm cheese/portobello mushroom/roma tomato/wheat bread crumbs

----------


## DrewZ

Post Chest and Tri's

Veggie drink with; 3 huge handfuls of spinach, 2oz raw beets, cucumber, 5 frozen strawberries, 5g Glutamine, 3g Creatine - blended smooth in 12oz water
5oz Brown Rice
5oz Crockpot Beef

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade beef burrito

Fat with the bad stuff

1988/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

long day...havent had time to light on when I ate but had this:

2 turkey clubs
2 chicken breast sandwhiches
3 hb eggs
crab meat/tuna salad
turkey wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

Payday candy bar

2222 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/beef burger and green salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150428

----------


## zaggahamma

Deviled eggs

2444 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage with scoop of protein powder, packet of sugar free raspberry jello, and splash of skim milk. I put it in the freezer for a little while and now devouring it!

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

2555 / day

----------


## DrewZ

4oz shredded chicken breast w/ franks hot sauce
3.5oz black beans

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2cup oats, scoop of protein powder, and cup of egg whites.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of OJ

----------


## ScotsRow1

225g chicken breast
37g brown rice

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 1 cup egg whites
1/2 cup oats with 1/3rd cup plain greek yogurt, 1/2 scoop of strawberry protein powder for flavor
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 830

now

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
tuna crab meat salad
turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 post training quest bar

Meal 3 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious pwo shake

1111 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled steak sammy on fresh ciabatta bread and a cup of fruit with blueberries/strawberries

----------


## Times Roman

still pre gym, and it's around 11:30

so far, I've had 8 eggs and 1/2 cup oats

and I will eat one apple 30 minutes prior, and one apple as I walk into the gym

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Stuck at store b4 dinner

Half serving of cheez-its

and a banana

----------


## Zodiac82

3hb eggs
pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/beef burger and big shot of milk right out the carton

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stuck at store b4 dinner Half serving of cheez-its and a banana


That's dangerous!

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's dangerous!


i know glad i had a piece of fruit

made it home

spaghetti needed seasoning so didnt eat but half

1850/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd protein shake

so full

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashew

----------


## Times Roman

just back from the gym and chewing on an apple

----------


## Zodiac82

spicy chicken sandwhich
burger

----------


## RaginCajun

Green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

Cottage cheese 1 scoop muscle milk mixed and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

2555 again

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage with scoop of protein powder, packet of sugar free raspberry jello, and splash of skim milk. I put it in the freezer for a little while and now devouring it!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, few blueberries, two strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## Wintermaul

225grams chicken breast, 150grams broccoli and 50grams of wholewheat-pasta.

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

then

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wrap
pb
tuna/ crab neat salad
2 hb eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy shake

1144 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

A zagga meal

12 chickfla nuggets, few waffle fries

----------


## nameisjd

6 oz sirloin
378 grams sweet potato
Small green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## DrewZ

5.2oz shredded chicken
3oz fat free refried beans
Wrapped in an ezekiel tortilla with some salsa

----------


## Zodiac82

2hb eggs
pb

----------


## zaggahamma

3/7 italian sub

3/4 cup italian fries

Bowl watermelon

1777/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/beef burger and green salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150494

----------


## zaggahamma

Spaghetti with meat sauce

2155

----------


## DrewZ

Post back/bi workout

Veggie drink with; 3 handfuls of spinach, 3 florets of broccoli, 2oz raw beets, cucumber, 5 frozen strawberries, 4 baby carrots, 5g Glutamine, 3g Creatine, 1g Vitamin C - blended smooth in 12oz water

1 whole egg + 1 cup egg whites scrambled + piece of low fat cheese on top
2 slices of Ezekiel Bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage with scoop of protein powder, packet of sugar free raspberry jello, and splash of skim milk. I put it in the freezer for a little while

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple more bites of the sub

Payday candy bar

2555 for the 4th straight day

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 5 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

Meal 6 cottage cheese 1 scoop muscle milk and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes with sugar free syrup and OJ

Pancakes (cup of oats, cup of egg whites, one whole egg, one scoop protein powder,and cinnamon)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

then 3/4 of this with crystal light

379/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> coffeethen 3/4 of this with crystal light379/day


did your dog get the other 1/4?

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 150523

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150528

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy on wheat hogie and baked Cheetos

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=150528"/>


Reported!

Damn that looks good!

----------


## zaggahamma

> did your dog get the other 1/4?


Yes yes she did

She makes a serious mess with the grits when she laps it up it gets on the base 9f 5he big screen tv and or computer desk depending on where I put the plate but usual comes back to finish/clean up

Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate heaven pwo shake

1050 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Only 4 eaters today

Dont make me eat for everyone

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Started

5oz ribeye

Baked tater fattened and salted

Corn lighty fattened and salted

1800

----------


## Zodiac82

> Reported!
> 
> Damn that looks good!


lol I forgot the damn bacon on it though


Attachment 150532

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1888

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

6 albacore tuna saltine crackers

3 natty pb crackers

2333

----------


## davesah1

twinkies and clen . best combo ever!

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh pineapple

2400

----------


## Bio-Active

Cottage cheese 1 scoop muscle milk mixed and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of cashew clusters

(w/almonds and pumpkin kernels)

2555 again

----------


## DrewZ

Post intense leg workout

Fresh blended veggie drink with 1g Vitamin C, 3g Creatine, 5g Glutamine
3oz of Quinoa Kale Mix
8oz Steak
6oz Pineapple Juice over ice

----------


## kelkel

Cottage cheese with mandarin oranges. My usual pre-bed snack.
Plus taking a protein drink to bed with me for my 0300 piss call......

----------


## gearbox

reese pieces blizzard from dairy queen  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> reese pieces blizzard from dairy queen


Yum.....

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and off to the gym in 1 hr

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. skirt steak, 2 cups of kale, 1 small red potato.....

----------


## Zodiac82

tuna/crabmeat salable
turkey wrap

----------


## DrewZ

Upon waking;
Blended Veggie Drink; spinach, carrots, broccoli, beets, strawberries w/ 1g Vitamin C, 5g Glutamine - 12oz water.

1/2 cup oats, 1/2 scoop of strawberry protein powder, 1/3rd cup 0 fat Greek yogurt

1 whole egg + 1 cup egg whites scrambled

Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken sliced and wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla's

----------


## DrewZ

> 6 oz grilled chicken sliced and wrapped in 1.5 Ezekiel tortilla's


Jim, what do you use for seasonings for your chicken?

Do you use any condiments like hotsause / salsa?

----------


## DrewZ

4oz crock pot shredded beef, 4oz refried beans in a toasted Ezekiel tortilla with Herdez salsa(hot)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Jim, what do you use for seasonings for your chicken?
> 
> Do you use any condiments like hotsause / salsa?


I use kick'n Chicken and yes dressings in moderation.

Meal 3 6 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Cooking as I type:

1/2 cup egg white
2 xl eggs
2 slices low-sodium bacon
Ezekiel Wrap
2TBSP greek yogurt with a TON of chipotle Tabasco mixed in

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930

All beef dog w mustard and kraut at noon

Just fished 1/4 italian sub

750/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## DrewZ

> I use kick'n Chicken and yes dressings in moderation.


Thanks! going to give this stuff a try

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Homemade "Philly Cheese Steak." Lean pot roast, threw it in crock pot with sliced onion and a whole jar of mild banana peppers. Cook it down till it falls apart...enjoy.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks! going to give this stuff a try


You will like it! 
Meal 5 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of skim milk,scoop of protein, and 1/2 cup of ground flax Ezekiel cereal. 

Quest bar and OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 950 ish

just finished 95% of this

475

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Coffee, black.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

1/4cup rolled oats
1.5 cups 0% plain greek yogurt
1/2cup blueberries
2 cups baby spinach
coffee with 1tbsp half&half and 400mg L-theanine

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150561

----------


## DrewZ

Breakfast this morning was:

Blended veggie drink w/ 3oz raw baby spinach, carrots, beets, strawberries, 1g vitamin c, 5g gluteamine w/ 12oz water
1/2cup Oats w/ 1 scoop of strawberry protein powder and 1/3 cup 0% fat greek yogurt.
Coffee x 2

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/beef burger

----------


## DrewZ

meal 2
2 whole eggs, 1 cup egg whites scrambled - couple tablespoons of salsa
2 slices of Ezekiel toast
coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

3 strawberries 

Just saw some hotties by the pool, add beer to this

----------


## Zodiac82

bowl of strawberry oatmeal
bowl of spicy shrimp cup of noodles

----------


## RaginCajun

Pieces of chicken boob, lil flank steak, and smoked wild boar sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, sugar free orange jello, scoop of vanilla protein powder, and lil skim milk. Taste like a cream sicle!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of skim milk,scoop of protein, and 1/2 cup of ground flax Ezekiel cereal. 

And glass of OJ

----------


## Chicagotarsier

21 oz boneless skinless chicken breast. That is 650 grams to the metric peeps. 

Body earned it pushing through the workout today after wanting to go home two reps in due to elbow discomfort. I will never ever forget my Aleve before workout again I promise.

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey and egg wraps
egg salad wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of egg whites, one whole egg, and beef/turkey burger smashed up in it

----------


## RaginCajun

Pieces of chicken boob, lil flank steak, lil smoked wild boar sausage, and green salad

----------


## jimmyinkedup

2 philly soft pretzels and a 50 gram vanilla protein shake...

----------


## austinite

Triscuit and Brie Cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930

Noon brunch.....2/5 rueben, 1/2 catfish sammy, bite of hamburger, bite of french toast, h20

Now pwo shake

1313 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad wrap
2 hb eggs

----------


## Sicko

SSSTTTaaaarving!!! Was running late this morning and only grabbed some celery, cherry tomatoes, banana and had natty almonds at work.
Of course... it turned out to be a Frickin crazy day with no time to go get lunch...waiting for the last sub to leave and then straight to El Pollo Loco for double chicken salad...

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz steelhead trout

Cup and a half broccoli

1777 / day

----------


## DrewZ

Post back annihilation
5oz Lean Meat Loaf
4oz Sweet Potato
Water, 5g glutamine, 3g creatine, 1g Vit C. Omegas+E, Super Enzymes

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150598

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pieces of chicken boob, lil flank steak, and smoked wild boar sausage


This again

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of pretzel breadsticks With beercheese

Lil pineapple

2200 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

2250

----------


## SEOINAGE

lean beef, kale with olive oil and garlic, 230 calories.

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple Moscow mules and two deep fried Mac n cheese balls! There went my cardio for the day!

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
chicken salad

----------


## lovbyts

I know what/who I wish I was eating right now.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sicko

scoop of chocolate protein, heaping teaspoon BCAA's, 1/2 cp dry oats, 1cp unsweetened vanilla almond milk & 2cps water..
Breakfast on the go...

----------


## lovbyts

> scoop of chocolate protein, heaping teaspoon BCAA's, 1/2 cp dry oats, 1cp unsweetened vanilla almond milk & 2cps water..
> Breakfast on the go...


I like the 2 scoops of chocolate protein in your avatar.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sicko

> I like the 2 scoops of chocolate protein in your avatar.


I know..I don't change it because it doesn't get any better than that...picture perfect!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 930

now half rueben with egg atop

crystal light

379/day

----------


## SEOINAGE

> coffee 930
> 
> now half rueben with egg atop
> 
> crystal light
> 
> 379/day


woah, amazing!

----------


## Sicko

celery sticks & 2 tlbs natty peanut butter...Costco brand chunky...did I mention they started selling it again...my kid brought it to me and was like "here Daddy now you can have peanut butter again" ehehehhhh...

----------


## RaginCajun

Bout 10 fresh picked blackberries, straight off the vine and coffee. Only things I have had all day so far.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked sausage, slice of jalepeno cheddar, slice of tomato, few pickles, two slices of bread, and a Gatorade

----------


## zaggahamma

> celery sticks & 2 tlbs natty peanut butter...Costco brand chunky...did I mention they started selling it again...my kid brought it to me and was like "here Daddy now you can have peanut butter again" ehehehhhh...


 


> celery sticks & 2 tlbs natty peanut butter...Costco brand chunky...did I mention they started selling it again...my kid brought it to me and was like "here Daddy now you can have peanut butter again" ehehehhhh...


I hope in orlando stores too

I actually bypass that aisle lately in a boycotting like fashion after they stopped carrying it

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1010 / day

----------


## Back In Black

Banoffee pie. I don't even like banoffee pie.

----------


## Sicko

> I hope in orlando stores too
> 
> I actually bypass that aisle lately in a boycotting like fashion after they stopped carrying it


same here...I had stopped even looking for them.
I had been holding out on opening my last jar till I couldn't take it anymore...PB is definitely a weak spot for me...was stoked to find a real natty pb with no sugars and added hydrogenated oils etc..So needles to say I bought 3 sets just in case.
Now if they would just bring back the Castelvetrano olives I would stop bad mouthing them!!! ehehehhh...
Whole Foods sells them but like $12.99 a pound...Costco had a jar for I think it was $5.99...fricken awesome olives!!!

----------


## Sicko

6oz chicken breast, raw broccoli, raw mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice, drizzle of EVOO covered in El Yucateco Chipotle hot sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

5 hb eggs
pb

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of my homemade taco salad

Made it too big and was spicy but good

1515/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Albacore tuna on crackers

Cashew clusters with almonds and pumpkin kernels

2100/ day

----------


## probuild42

BBQ chicken breast, green beans and broccoli salad.

----------


## Getlean007

> celery sticks & 2 tlbs natty peanut butter...Costco brand chunky...did I mention they started selling it again...my kid brought it to me and was like "here Daddy now you can have peanut butter again" ehehehhhh...


Great story is great

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel cereal, almond milk, scoop of protein powder, 3 strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## Sicko

1/2 cup dry oats, scoop of chocolate protein, teaspoon of BCAA's and 1 cup of unsweetened vanilla almond milk.
Eaten like cold cereal....like having chocolate pudding desert in the morning!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey wraps
tub if chicken salad w/crackers

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 915 am

spaghetti now


ate 1/2.....pre workout

379/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1020/day

----------


## Times Roman

so far today

12 eggs
1.5 cups oats
4 tblspns salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

Clever using a macro to calculate your macros^^^^

----------


## Times Roman

> Clever using a macro to calculate your macros^^^^


PM me with your addy and i'll send you the spreadsheet if you like?

----------


## zaggahamma

Ok...thanks TR

----------


## wellshii

about to eat half cup oats 
3eggs,
9tbsp egg whites with tomato and onion .

----------


## Zodiac82

pb
nutrigrain bar

----------


## zaggahamma

645 pm

chicken boob

Black beans on top turkey ham rice red bean mix (delish rice dish)

Couple slices sweet plantain

1777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple servings of cashew clusters with almonds and pumpkin kernels

Frozen strawberry milk and splenda smoothie thick enough 2 eat w spoon like ice cream

2333 / day

----------


## Times Roman

I hit my daily macros. I'm still high on the fat intake, and just a little short on total protein intake for the day. I'll dial this in a little better as I go along. I guess i'll update my "Comeback Crusade" thread as well....

----------


## SEOINAGE

lean beef and spinach, little olive oil and garlic of course

----------


## ScotsRow1

4 eggs whites
30g avocado
100g banana
40g whey

----------


## Zodiac82

pulled pork wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, 4 strawberries, scoop of protein, splash of almond milk, Ezekiel cereal, and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
hb eggs

----------


## tarmyg

500g burger.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 845 am

just finished half these leftovers

255/day

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 1 cup egg whites scrambled
1/2 cup oats w/ 1/2 scoop protein, and 1/3 cup 0%F plain greek yogurt
coffee

----------


## Sicko

blk coffee, scoop of chocolate protein, heaping teaspoon BCAA's, 1/2 cp dry oats, 1cp unsweetened vanilla almond milk & 2cps water..5am
blk coffee, cantaloupe, handful natty almonds 8am

----------


## SEOINAGE

diet dr pepper.

I swear it is one week only. I never drink any kind of soda and haven't for over 15 years, but if it gets me through this final low cal no carb prime I'm all for it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummalicious pwo shake

937/ day

----------


## Sicko

egg salad:
4 hard boiled eggs ( I eat all the yolks...I know I know but I was raised on whole eggs...that's how I eat them)
10oz frozen mixed veggies (cooked and cooled)
1 tablespoon, or to your taste, spicy brown mustard (this is my go to condiment 0's across the board except for sodium)
no bread just scarf it!!
enjoy....

----------


## tango02

Pu$$y  :7up:  :7up:  :7up: 

0P/0C/0F  :What?:

----------


## Times Roman

I ate myself into a corner. Really haven't had my lunch yet, and only 1165 cals to go for the day

----------


## Zodiac82

4 hb eggs
pulled pork wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

2 cups homemade chicken soup

8 oz simply oj

1500/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sloppy joe(mamwich) on tater bread

Nacho cheese doritos

2 small fun size butterfingers

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

jim lost his chicken farm?

no boobs or eggs?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee only atm

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150723

----------


## Times Roman

first time at the trough:
1/2 cup dry oats
2 cups 2% milk
1 scoop protein powder
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

also just started grazing


ate 4/5 and drank 1/2  :Smilie: 

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy shake

Sad its gone

1111 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple fried yardbird cankles

Semi homemade stuffing

Steamed peas

1888

----------


## Times Roman

4pm, post workout. this is where I am at right at the moment. macros seem to be balanced pretty well so far, although not real excited how I did it..........

----------


## zaggahamma

So u dont input THE NAME of the food just its values? Well pm coming I wanna play around with this I miss excel

----------


## Times Roman

> So u dont input THE NAME of the food just its values? Well pm coming I wanna play around with this I miss excel


No, just input height, weight, bf%, age and activity level on the summary page.

on the meals tabs, just the quantity of what you eat. the spreadsheet will take care of everything else for you

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken soup

Watermelon

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Cashew clusters with almonds and pumpkin kernels

2500

----------


## armyranger516862006

6 whole Eggs and 6 Egg whites 
1cup of Oats with blueberries and a little honey!

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 1`cup egg whites
2 slices of Ezekiel toast
1/2 of an avocado
Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

> jim lost his chicken farm?
> 
> no boobs or eggs?


No brother I am still here. 8 egg whites on yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj meal 1. Meal 2 6 oz grilled chicken breast sliced and wrapped in Ezekiel tortilla. Headed to the gym and getting ready for game night

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150806

----------


## zaggahamma

Nathans all beef dog

2 oz coke

444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple yummy samples of deluxe chicken salad on multi grain crackers at costco

505/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1/2 cup rice

----------


## human project

Post workout meal 

1lb cooked pork steak "sweet baby rays"
1 cup white rice 
2 scoops cell tech.
1 scoop cyto carb2
2 scoops total lean shake pumpkin spice

----------


## Zodiac82

Auntie Anne's pretzel

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 4 subway cheat meal

Meal 5 6oz grilled chicken Brest greens and 35 grams cashews

Meal 6 muscle milk and greens

----------


## Docd187123

A Lebanese dish pronounced Mul-doom





From a friend's restaurant, gyro meat and chicken seekh platter with rice and veggies:




A chicken stir-fry dish:

----------


## tarmyg

Bag of candy! Yeah, had to have some after last cut!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee bacon eggs grits toast coke. ....lil of all that

450

----------


## DrewZ

Meal 1:
Fresh veggie drink
1 whole egg, 1 cup egg whites scrambled
1/2 cup of oats, 1/3 cup of greek yogurt plain, 1/2 scoop protein powder
coffee

Meal 2:
2 slices of Ezekiel toast
5oz lean ground beef meatloaf
1/2 avocado
Apple seltzer water

Meal 3: (Post leg workout)
6.25oz Banana (approx 1.5 medium bananas)
6oz of 93/7 Ground Beef Patties

Supps: 3g Creatine, 5g Glutamine, 1g vitamin c, 5000iu D3

----------


## Zodiac82

couple slices of pizza
chicken
couple cheddar biscuits

----------


## zaggahamma

Caramel frappe at 130-2pm

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

and a vodka cran grape

850

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150831

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 150831


lil catfish? buddy?

----------


## zaggahamma

couple more those coctails while grillin:

ribeyes  :Wink: 

lil o that lil corn on cob lil ny style publix tater salad (tater salad only thing not homemade..just cant beat it..well i cant)

1111 before the dinner so prolly 1999 after  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 1- 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin 1 cup oatmeal and oj
Meal 2- 6 oz grilled chicken breast sliced and wrapped in Ezekiel tortilla
Meal 3- tritip steak salad with cucs and Avocado
Meal 4- 6oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

had another drink and A LOT less dinner than thought

1555 /day

----------


## zaggahamma

fn alcoholic

lil more drinky wtf is wrong w me

1616/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> fn alcoholic lil more drinky wtf is wrong w me 1616/day


No comment on the drinking

Your liver would hurt for me if I told you what I drank from Thursday until now!

----------


## Zodiac82

> lil catfish? buddy?


lol honestly I'm not sure..it just said seafood platter...and fish listed as the fish

shrimp noodles w/ 3 hb eggs

----------


## DrewZ

Fresh veggie drink
1 whole egg, 1 cup egg whites scrambled
1/2 cup of oats, 1/3 cup of greek yogurt plain, 1/2 scoop protein powder
4 thin slices of crispy bacon
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 10am

Just finished a plain old homemade chicken sammy

379/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chili dogs
cheese Burger
egg salad

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 1- 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj
Meal 2- 8 egg whites one yolk 2 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup
Meal 3- 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1/2 cup brown rice
Meal 4- 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Elvis like pwo shake

1111/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

ice cream
2 cup cakes

----------


## zaggahamma

Shitty chicken

Wattered down stuffing

Bland peas

Banana pudding

1999

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 5- 6oz grilled chicken breast greensand35 grams cashews
Meal 6- 1 cup cottage cheese with 1 scoop muscle milk and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of watermelon

2121

----------


## austinite

Brissssssssssssssssssssket.

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 big ass home made sub

----------


## zaggahamma

9am coffee

just finished 4/5 chicken salad sammy

fresh pineapple

488/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150888

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake elvis style

1200

----------


## RaginCajun

today: had coffee, chicken breast, white beans, and grilled veggies.

----------


## Zodiac82

other half of big sub

----------


## zaggahamma

Few slices earlier

Just finished bowl of watermelon

2020/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple chicken strips

Cashew clusters with almonds and pumpkin kernels

2500

----------


## Times Roman

16 oz BBQ steak

total macros for the day as follows:

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 banana w 1/2 tbsp natty pb

2600/ day

----------


## Times Roman

> 2/3 banana w 1/2 tbsp natty pb
> 
> 2600/ day



so that puts your tdee at about 3300 making a 700 calorie deficit
you must be cutting due to bf%

----------


## zaggahamma

> so that puts your tdee at about 3300 making a 700 calorie deficit
> you must be cutting due to bf%


I want to reduce bf yes and have done so this last year and a half but have hit another plateau

Coming down from 258 to 239 then plateaued for 4 months...

..then somehow got to 229/230 about 3-4 months ago and now been stuck there. .

crappy diet so its not unexpected or surprising..

but think as jim stated a few pages back eating clean will make u burn more cals

I think what ive done is slowed my metab down by not eating lean and high protein...mostly based on being plateaued for 4 months even though calories prolly average 2700 a day ..
..im just not burning that much more

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 turkey sub
cubed chicken
salad

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - two small flour tortillas, two eggs, two pieces of bacon, little cheese, and salsa

----------


## jdpeters

Two cups of Fat free Cottage Cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now a lil pre workout bruncharama steelhead trout and pineapple  :Smilie: 

400/day

gotta eat like this 85% of the time

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch - grilled chicken club and bowl of fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake Yum

1111 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a small ff at golden arches

Large caramel frappé minus whipped cream

1500/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

salad with 2 hb eggs
1/2 turkey sandwhich

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150921

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## kelkel

Felt a bit carb depleted so I made home made pancakes:

Eggs
Oatmeal
Banana
Peanut Butter

Blend, chill to thicken and cook on low heat. Add raisens, etc for more flavor.

----------


## zaggahamma

Taco salad

Watermelon

1919/day

----------


## jdpeters

Turkey sausage and egg in a tortilla...

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of fat free cottage cheese, 1/2 cup Ezekiel flax cereal, scoop of protein powder, lil almond milk, and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey wraps
banana
pb

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

watermelon

mini wheats

preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Sante Fe grilled chicken sammy from Jason's Deli with cup of fruit. And dammit, had an ice cream cone!

----------


## SEOINAGE

nice size meal, baked chipotle flavored chicken. Sweet potatoes with brown sugar, butter and walnuts. I'm still hungry of course, but it is more than I have eaten the last couple weeks.

----------


## Zodiac82

pb..

----------


## zaggahamma

Forgot to post my post w/o shake earlier

now 1 &4/5 publix fried boobs

1700/ day

----------


## Trevtrev

Dinner:

A huge chicken breast, bag of Brussels sprouts, one sweet potato, a few slices of watermelon.

----------


## SEOINAGE

Shrimp tacos, with apple cole slaw, guacamole. probably ate a lb and a quarter of shrimp. Think i'll have some prework out cake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chicken (leg)

Watermelon

1999/ day

Ragin where u live that has jasons deli? I thought there were only a few here in cfla

Great sammies and salad bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled pork chop, few onions n bell peppers, two sticks of cheddar cheese, and green salad

----------


## Zodiac82

dbl cheesburger

----------


## Megalodon6

> dbl cheesburger


I raise your dbl cheeseburger. Just had 5 pieces of pizza. Do not judge me... lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lil more chicken (leg) Watermelon 1999/ day Ragin where u live that has jasons deli? I thought there were only a few here in cfla Great sammies and salad bar


I live in Houston, Texas. I have been to them in Baton Rouge and Lafayette, LA also. 

Damn soft serve ice cream is my crack!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ruffles 

Snickers ice cream bar

Reese cup

2600

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage cheese, scoop protein, lil almond milk, and sugar free jello. All mixed and put in the freezer

----------


## austinite

Turkey Jerky!

Hey Cajun, you been to Oakridge Smokehouse in Shulenburg? Worth the drive! Best jerky ever.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Turkey Jerky! Hey Cajun, you been to Oakridge Smokehouse in Shulenburg? Worth the drive! Best jerky ever.


Never heard of it before, but I will have to find my way to it.

----------


## base4291ball

> Turkey Jerky! Hey Cajun, you been to Oakridge Smokehouse in Shulenburg? Worth the drive! Best jerky ever.


When going west always Oakridge!
When going south I like Prasek's in Hillje.

~Base

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, one whole egg, stick of cheddar, 5 strawberries, and small glass of OJ

----------


## austinite

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, with 5 shots of espresso.

----------


## zaggahamma

same here ^^^<<<<

----------


## RaginCajun

> coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, with 5 shots of espresso.


slow down!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## zaggahamma

eggs

bacon 

grits 

toast 

juice

yum

preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n queso

Angus cheesesteak!

Now I need to do some cardio!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Fried boob

1444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple solo cups full of screwdriver s

1 now 1 in 30 min

1800 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana

----------


## zaggahamma

1 &3/4 mcdoubles

2666/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 150956

----------


## zaggahamma

Corned beef hash? 

Biscuits n gravy?

Hot dogs or sausage? 

Where?

Definitely looks filling

----------


## Zodiac82

yeehh buddy...spicy sausage
off of food truck at work..wife didnt pack lunch..shes sick

spicy chicken sandwhich
grilled chicken sandwhich
rum n coke

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeehh buddy...spicy sausage
> off of food truck at work..wife didnt pack lunch..shes sick
> 
> spicy chicken sandwhich
> grilled chicken sandwhich
> rum n coke


dayam

Eater up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - 1/2 cup oats, cup of almond milk, scoop of protein, 5 strawberries, and glass of OJ.

----------


## RaginCajun

Rudi wrap, cup of egg whites, one whole egg, stick of cheddar, and dollop of fat free sour cream

And small glass of OJ

----------


## T_Dubp

Scrambled eggs: 1 cup whites with parts yolk, spinach, bell pepper, london broil 1/2in cubes

Washed down with black coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

2 beef fajita tacos on wheat and one Cuban taco on wheat (has rotisserie chicken,plantains, and black beans) And a fresh squeezed OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

pepperoni and cheese sandwhich
wawa

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

sme at mcdonalds with hasbrown

publix chicken

screwdriver

all day

1234/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 bud lights. Sittin, sweating, waiting on a hog to come out so I can have some the grill tomorrow

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 200g egg whites
2.5 slices of Ezekiel toast
2 slices of crispy BACON!!!
coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Had chicken n waffles for breakfast and an OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

New Belgium wheat beer

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> New Belgium wheat beer


Technically this is not eating. Lol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarmyg

Chapati and brown rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes, sugar free syrup, and glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar fee vanilla

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 200g whites scrambled
1/2 cup oats, 1/3cup 0% plain greek yogurt, 1/2 scoop protein powder
coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

santa fe chicken sammy with baked chips from jason's deli. and yes, had a damn ice cream cone!

----------


## DrewZ

4.5oz chicken titty
4oz brown rice

----------


## Edrick

Hi Jimmy,
Great threat and found lots of healthy eating ideas here so thanks for starting this threat. I am having my egg white omelet with 2 pieces of whole wheat toast. I am eating right and working out daily to stay active and healthy.

----------


## almostgone

9oz. skirt steak, 1/2 c. brown rice, 5 oz. green beans....

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 755 am

now most of this

555/day

----------


## KBD

4 chocolate donuts and a glass a milk, 1200 calories, 1000 more to go, I'll be eating mostly salad throughout the day, IIFYM all day  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 2 strips bacon, english muffin, bag of baked lays, and glass of OJ.

----------


## DrewZ

> 4 chocolate donuts and a glass a milk, 1200 calories, 1000 more to go, I'll be eating mostly salad throughout the day, IIFYM all day


I don't know how you guys hit your protein macro with IIFYM, but more power to you!

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 200g egg whites
1/2 cup of oats, 1/3 cup of yogurt, 1/2 scoop of protein powder
coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> I don't know how you guys hit your protein macro with IIFYM, but more power to you!


i struggle with this!

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg drop soup, general tso's chicken (made fresh to order), broccoli, brown rice, and orange

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

Ribeye steak thawing for dinner

----------


## Times Roman

12.5 oz canned chicken
1 cup cooked white rice (I know, just back from the gym and hungry as fuk)
6 tblspn salsa
1 apple
1 banana

this is where my macros are at right at the moment....

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz ribeye off grill

Steamed buttered corn (1/2 cup

Krinkle cut ff (1/3 cup w ketchup

Sip or 2 of crystal light

1818/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummy bowl of Quaker oats with Cinnamon raisins splenda milk

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of watermelon

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Cashew clusters with almonds and pumpkin kernels and a few unsalted peanuts

2400/day

----------


## SEOINAGE

lunch, almond crusted chicken and broccoli.
snack 75g protein shake 0 carb
dinner
uhhhh. rice, beans, cheese, shredded beef burrito covered in mole, chicken chimichanga covered in mole, pork chimichanga covered in verde, and of course chips and salsa.
I love mole, I really wanted fried ice cream... I might just go chug some water to remind myself my gut is still really full of food.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalepeno deer sausage, homemade sweet potato hash, dollop of fat free sour cream, and glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana and coffee, was still hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

u ever get that hog ragin?

----------


## Times Roman

one pound of scrambled egg whites
salsa
coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
pb

----------


## RaginCajun

> u ever get that hog ragin?


damn thing slipped by me that night! i was not ready for it! it zoomed passed me, no time to ring off any shots. made me mad i was not ready!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> damn thing slipped by me that night! i was not ready for it! it zoomed passed me, no time to ring off any shots. made me mad i was not ready!!!


fvckers r bigger stronger faster must b on roids lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

just finished

eggs bacon dry toast grits

and

WATERMELON  :Smilie: 

500/day

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 175g egg whites
1/2 cup of oats, 1/3 cup of yogurt, 1/2 scoop of protein powder
coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil brisket, pulled pork, smoked sausage, half jalepeno bun, and side of green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1150/ day

----------


## DrewZ

meal 2
4oz lean ground beef
3.5oz red beans
broccoli & cauliflower

meal 3
3 slices of Ezekiel toast
4.5oz shredded chicken breast
1/2 Haas Avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

8 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken/steak fajitas

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon burger

Doritos 

Watermelon

2500/ day

----------


## DrewZ

Meal 4

2 slices Ezekiel toast
4oz lean ground beef
salsa

----------


## DrewZ

Meal 5

1 whole egg, 200g egg whites, 3 tbsp salsa
1 piece of Ezekiel toast
2 slices of crispy bacon

Totals for the day so far;

- 2195 Calories

- 215g Protein - 41%
- 167g Carbs - 32%
- 65g Fats - 28%

- 38g Fiber
- 18g Sugar

----------


## RaginCajun

Wheat wrap, one whole egg, lil cheddar cheese, lil sweet pot, smoked deer sausages, dollop of sour cream, and juice (carrot/cherry/green)

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 830 am

just finished most of this

450/day

----------


## SEOINAGE

lean beef spaghetti with quinoa/corn noodles

----------


## Times Roman

1 cup raw uncooked oats
12.5 oz chicken breast
8 tblspn salsa
coffee

macros for the day so far.......

----------


## Times Roman

^that was dry as hell and I almost couldn't choke it down...
....still working on it!

----------


## DrewZ

Pre workout shake
- strawberries
- 1/2 cup plain greek yogurt
- 2/3 cup oats
- scoop of protein powder
- water

Post workout meal
- 4.5oz chicken breast
- 1 cup brown rice
- half an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy shake

1177

----------


## jimmyinkedup

stuffed green peppers stuffed with ground turkey and brown rice with a small amount if shredded Parmesan cheese and some egg white to hold the ground mixture together. I made 4 large ones and i was going to eat 2 but i can see a third going down as well. These are damn good man.

----------


## zaggahamma

Season that turkey nicely jimmy?

Sounds delish

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken salad sammy

Cup of bean soup Watermelon watermelon

1969/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl mini wheats

2300/day

----------


## SEOINAGE

middle of night unexpected snack, choc, pnut butter, blueberry, banana, protein shake. Better than any dessert I could have, I should probably make them smaller, something like 1200 calories. nearing 100g of protein though.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:09

just finished this light brunch with crystal light


379/day

----------


## tarmyg

Rice - White
Handmade - Chapati
Swad - Paneer Butter Masala
Watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy shake

1010 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a zagga snack pack- 12 piece nugget from chickfla meal. 

Had a few Hopadillo beers by the pool 

Time to start preparing dinner, speckled trout fish tacos!

----------


## DrewZ

4oz ground beef, half of an avacado
Went to the movies and had a little popcorn for my carbs.

A little turned into a lot....  :Smilie:  Time to hit the gym

----------


## zaggahamma

> Earlier had a zagga snack pack- 12 piece nugget from chickfla meal. 
> 
> Had a few Hopadillo beers by the pool 
> 
> Time to start preparing dinner, speckled trout fish tacos!


I like how u live half off the land

Hog huntin and deer sausage and now speckled trout tacos

Good stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple slices of pizza hut pan pizza w extra sauce

5 oz ice cold pepsi

The crust was super fresh and delicious...toppings : peperoni onion bacon italian sausage

Enjoyed

1717/ day

Savin the booze for California chrome tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

Modest plate of bbq chicken and 

Olive oil and onion sweet taters

Watermelon of course

If I hadnt over seasoned my fish this morn it would have been a perfect nom day

2300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Nathan's hotdogs
shrimp noodles w/ 3 hb eggs

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - chocolate cake no icing & blk coffee ( the wife makes custom cakes but all I ever see is the tops that she cuts off to make the tiers even.)
snack - 2 medium oranges and a Kashi chocolate almond & sea salt with chia chewy granola bar.
lunch - ultimate chicken salad no dressing from El Pollo Loco
pretty crappy day so far...didn't plan on having to work today so meal plan was not set up...
probably better than what I would have eaten had I spent the day with the family.
I Was supposed to go to a "going away" part for my niece. She ships out to navy boot camp or whatever they call it.

----------


## Sicko

Ughhh...things went from bad to worse.
The line at El Pollo Loco was crazy long!! like 10 people waiting for their food and at 8 people ahead of me in line and 7 cars in the drive thru...you would think they were giving away free food or something. I waited like 10 minuntes for them to only take two orders so I left...and then I saw the Chinese food place...coconut shrimp with lo mien noodles with Sriracha hot sauce...
epic fail... I ate it all!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

lil Bourbon and orange chicken
egg roll
couple crab ragoons

----------


## kelkel

Big, fat green seedless grapes. Can't stop eating these things. Snack on them every time I open the fridge.

----------


## zaggahamma

COFFEE

lil egg

lil toast

lil sausage

pineapple

natty pb

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151127

----------


## Trevtrev

Two chicken breasts I just grilled, 20 Brussels sprouts, and a sweet potato. 

Then back outside to the pool to chill for the rest of the day. It's hot as hell here today.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Two chicken breasts I just grilled, 20 Brussels sprouts, and a sweet potato. Then back outside to the pool to chill for the rest of the day. It's hot as hell here today.


I just put a pork roast in the crock pot and now chilling by the pool. Yeah, it's getting warm but not too bad for June.

How did you do those Brussels sprouts? I want to start adding them in my weekly diet

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151129

----------


## Zodiac82

shrimp noodles
3 hb eggs

----------


## Trevtrev

> I just put a pork roast in the crock pot and now chilling by the pool. Yeah, it's getting warm but not too bad for June.
> 
> How did you do those Brussels sprouts? I want to start adding them in my weekly diet


I get the Publix brand steam bags of Brussels sprouts. 6 min in the microwave and they come out great. I grab a ton when they are on sale and pack the deep freezer. Grilled the potatoes, olive oil rubdown. 

Feels hotter today because there was no breeze mid day. There's a nice breeze now.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I get the Publix brand steam bags of Brussels sprouts. 6 min in the microwave and they come out great. I grab a ton when they are on sale and pack the deep freezer. Grilled the potatoes, olive oil rubdown. Feels hotter today because there was no breeze mid day. There's a nice breeze now.


Thanks. I am going to have to try them

----------


## RaginCajun

Pork roast, brown rice, and sweet peas

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake, egg whites, one whole egg, and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 915am

1115am

3/4 chickfila sammy and a couple waffle fries

2oz coke

At 1:15

I will consume a bowl of watermelon

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

roasted pork, brown rice, and sweet peas

----------


## RaginCajun

> roasted pork, brown rice, and sweet peas


this again

----------


## probuild42

Spinach Tortilla burrito, with 6 oz grilled thin sliced flank steak, onions, tomatoes, bell pepper, cilantro, baby spinach and hot sauce. Made 2, saving the other one for later.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1200 / day

----------


## Trevtrev

> Coffee at 915am
> 
> 1115am
> 
> 3/4 chickfila sammy and a couple waffle fries
> 
> 2oz coke
> 
> At 1:15
> ...


What did you do with the rest of the waffle fries and the 1/4 of the sammy?

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared them

Usually the dog gets the difference when I post fractions

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks. I am going to have to try them


I remember gdevine or g someone used to say thay baked em in oven witb evoo salt n peppa and they come out tasting better than candy

----------


## zaggahamma

1.77 oz of over cooked steelhead trout

lil over a cup of augratin taters YUM

couple bites of yellow rice....meh

1777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> I remember gdevine or g someone used to say thay baked em in oven witb evoo salt n peppa and they come out tasting better than candy


That's right, gbrice! 

They are on the grocery list!

----------


## RaginCajun

Speckled trout tacos (whole wheat wrap), serving of trader joes reduced fat tortilla chips, and a lil salsa.

Later, fat free cottage cheese, coconut milk, scoop of protein, and sugar free jello. It's in the freezer now, and will be ice cream here shortly. Orange sugar free and vanilla protein powder make it taste like a creamsicle!

----------


## zaggahamma

That's right...brice...sorry for the mix up

1/2 of a fat chicken salad sammy on wheatberry with thick leaf of romaine

2075 /day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon

Lil kettle corn lightly salted lightly sweetened

2222 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin and roasted pork

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeee

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

pineapple
nutrition grain fruit and oat harvest

----------


## [email protected]

Tuna with mayo and a cup of coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of this deep dish pizza pie

half of banana

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar fee vanilla cream

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake (2 scoops protein powder, cup of egg whites, and half cup of coconut milk)

----------


## Zodiac82

triple Burger
fries

----------


## Rwy

> Ezekiel English muffin and roasted pork


Where is there an Ezekiel english muffin!!!!

----------


## Rwy

fat free coattage cheese chicken sausage and 2 slices uncured bacon

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where is there an Ezekiel english muffin!!!!


frozen section, bread. it is right by all of the other Ezekiel stuff

----------


## RaginCajun

roasted pork and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100/ day

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - blk coffee, chocolate protein shake with BCAA's
snack - pink lady apple, medium orange & chocolate almond & sea salt w/ chia chewy granola bar
lunch - 5oz oven roasted chicken breast with season salt, 3/4cup lentils with one hardboiled egg

----------


## SEOINAGE

chicken and barley soup, with carrots and celery. And pizza, and maybe some sugary snacks afterwards. Need more carbs in before my session this evening.

----------


## zaggahamma

3pm had some cilantro lime shrimps 

from costco at abuelas

yum

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> roasted pork and brown rice


this again

----------


## zaggahamma

2 yummy bbq drumsticks

1/2 cup augratin taters

1700/day

----------


## RaginCajun

About 10 oz of fresh yellowfin tuna! Coworker went fishing and had some to spare! 

Made up some sauces, lil spicy mayo, lil sweet sauce, plain soy sauce, and a spicy jalapeño sauce

Ate the whole bunch raw!

----------


## zaggahamma

u ate yellowfin raw?

----------


## zaggahamma

9pm had half a fat chicken salad sammy on wheatberry and romaine lettuce

watermelon

2100

----------


## RaginCajun

> u ate yellowfin raw?


Every bit of it!

----------


## zaggahamma

couple chicken strips

2379/day

----------


## almostgone

50g shredded wheat.

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin and roasted pork

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake (two scoops of powder and 1.25 cups of coconut milk)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 940

now 3/4 of this...only one toast ...1/3 of the juice

444/day

----------


## SEOINAGE

Low calorie day today. Have had plain greek yogurt, small handful of fruit and teaspoon of honey on it. And some beef jerky. Consumed well over 4k yesterday.

----------


## [email protected]

Chili loaded with jalapeños.

----------


## RaginCajun

roasted pork, brown rice, and sweet peas

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake deluxe

1155/day

----------


## Sicko

just about to scarf 5oz oven roasted chicken breast, brussel sprouts and lentils with a hard boiled egg covered in El Yucateco XXX chile habanero....starving today...had to cook dinner for the kids and 3 of their cousins last night when I got home from work.
Summer break... so their is always company in the house and the wife was sick...I barely ate any dinner, by the time I got done cooking and cleaning I just wanted to sit down with my beer and chill..

----------


## Zodiac82

busy day..couldn't post

1...turkey club
2...turkey club 3 hb eggs..oatbar
3....3 hb eggs...pb
4...tuna...crabmeat...grapes...strawberries...oatb ar

----------


## RaginCajun

roasted pork, brown rice, and sweet peas

----------


## Zodiac82

4 tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

Multi grain crackers

Few with cape cod chicken salad

Few with sharp cheddar

Half pork steak w gravy


1/4 cup sweet potato baked in evoo and onions

1750/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Serving of trader joes low fat tortilla chips, lil fat free retried beans and salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

Roasted pork, wheat wrap, lettuce, fat free sour cream, and stick of cheddar

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy

Watermelon

2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cream o wheat

2400/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel golden flax cereal, scoop of protein, and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9:09

eating this now...ate 1 and 3/4 of the eggs (dog)



375/day

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club

tuna/crabmeat/strawberry/pinneapple

oatbar

----------


## [email protected]

Medium rare ribeye steak, potato salad and cole slaw.

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken (made fresh to order with white meat), brown rice, and broccoli

----------


## jay94

New healthy and incredibly tasty breakfast/first meal of the day idea I came up with:

-175g natural fat free greek yogurt (18g protein)
-1 cup blueberries (20 carbs, 1 protein)
-1 tblsp low calorie Garden Fruit fruit spread (5 carbs)
-1 tblsp natural peanut butter (8 fat, 4 protein, 3 carbs)


Mix everything together! There you go! So tasty that I actually look forward to it now... I add to this 190g of egg white, for a total of 45g prots, 28g carbs, and 8g of fat.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
pb
Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

1:45 pwo shake

4:45 fried chicken boob

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

couple spare ribs

1/4 cup tater salad

shrimp rice and red beans

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil brownie

lil blue bell strawberry ice cream 

2333/day

----------


## night06

cottage cheese and tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

lil watermelon

damn shiat is only half ripe

2377

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club w/crabmeat

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin, roasted pork, and few pieces of cheddar

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
strawberries and pineapple

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now 

lil pork chop/gravy and lil sweet taters

crystal light

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier, had protein shake (1.5 scoops of protein and 1.5 cups of coconut milk). 

Also had coffee 

Lunch: salmon and a salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

I use chocolate and peanut butter in mine and last few days instead of peanut butter I been tossing in unsalted dry roasted peanuts straight into the blender with the water, ice, chocolate, and protein...no difference! ..lot easier 2..no sticky spoon to clean later

1020

----------


## zaggahamma

piece of fried chicken

watermelon

1300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Multi grain crackers

with cape cod chicken salad

small brownie

1800

----------


## Times Roman

sipping on some green tea.

I've hit my caloric macros for the day, yet I'm short 53 grams of protein. Looks like I'll find solace in a bottle of protein powder again.........

----------


## Zodiac82

bacon clubhouse
dbl cheesburger

----------


## Times Roman

^well, that's one way to get 2000 calories real quick!

----------


## almostgone

28g of almonds earlier. 50g of plain shredded wheat now.

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^well, that's one way to get 2000 calories real quick!


yeh..last min food choice at 10 after comin from the movies lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 chicken biscuit

2 waffle fries

9oz simply orange juice

Few slices fresh pineapple

Handful butterfinger easter eggs 

888/ day

----------


## Sicko

snack - pink lady apple & Fibre one bar - weak macros but it hit the spot.

Tonight Sushi!!
Uni, Sawara, spicy Toro handroll, Ankimo, Hamachi , Hotate, Suzuki, Kaki & Ikura with a large Asahi
I got a little local spot in van Nuys that the owner who is in his 60's is still slingin sushi 7 days a week.

----------


## Sicko

The go-to lunch when I have to work on Saturday
Ultimate chicken salad, no dressing @ El Pollo Loco..fricken Serrano peppers were on fire today!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein flapjacks, sugar free syrup, apple, and glass of almond milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151299

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole eggs, lil egg whites, and 5 strawberries

----------


## RaginCajun

raisins, walnuts, and pumpkin seeds. also sippin on some green tea

----------


## Gaspaco

Bbq chicken breast & potatoes

----------


## irlkev

10 egg whites, 2 yolks. 100g oats, few sultanas, 150ml milk.

----------


## RaginCajun

baked catfish fillets, spinach, and little lite honey mustard dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

now 
oatmeal w raisins cinamon splenda milk

watermelon

hot black tea

earlier

coffee

all beef hotdog w mustard

777/day

----------


## DrewZ

6oz chicken breast
4.4oz brown rice
6 pistachios

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes

----------


## irlkev

280g chicken breast.

----------


## RaginCajun

spinach and lil lite honey mustard dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

Celery and natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1414/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna fish, mayo, mustard, 2 boiled eggs, and dill pickles

And 4 strawberries

----------


## Zodiac82

salmon
rice pilaf
mashed potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken club no tomato

no dressing

coleslaw

jalepeno kettle chips

watermelon

2200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage cheese, scoop of protein, and splash of almond milk

----------


## irlkev

10 egg whites, 2 yolks. 80g oats, few sultanas.

----------


## tarmyg

Not sure what everything is but it is good.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 whole eggs, lil egg whites, and an orange

----------


## AirborneJake

Turkey kielbasa. Penne. White sauce and broccoli

----------


## jimmyinkedup

small glass coconut milk, 8 eggs (4whole/4whites)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 840

now 1/3 of this

333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

walnuts, pumpkin seeds, and raisins. also sippin on some green tea

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey wraps..

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes

----------


## RaginCajun

baked catfish fillet and spinach with lil lite honey mustard

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - blk coffee & chocolate protein shake with BCAA'S
snack - banana with handful of natty almonds
lunch - 5 oz oven roasted chicken breast with mixed vegetables

----------


## zaggahamma

albacore tuna w/mayo sammy

few jalepeno kettle chips

just as hungry as i was before i ate (out of protein so no pwo shake...super sad)

costco night

----------


## Times Roman

8oz of roast chicken (dark meat)

here is where I am at right at the moment with my macros....

----------


## Times Roman

> albacore tuna w/mayo sammy
> 
> few jalepeno kettle chips
> 
> just as hungry as i was before i ate (out of protein so no pwo shake...super sad)
> 
> costco night


Costco?

you know, the canned chicken is much less expensive than the canned tuna...................

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> Costco?
> 
> you know, the canned chicken is much less expensive than the canned tuna...................


I have tuna and prefer tuna to canned chicken. ..the wife eats that canned chicken sometimes when I eat tuna
Its just ok to me

Costco is more for the protein that im out of....maybe some steelhead trout and some ribeyes

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o chili

1050/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad
oat bar

----------


## Zodiac82

pb..

----------


## RaginCajun

spinach salad with a lil lite honey mustard dressing

----------


## Times Roman

post workout in my shaker cup:
pinch o' cinnamon
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein powder

----------


## Snake-eye

Breakfast
1/2 cup oats. 1/2 cup grape nuts. 1 scoop whey isolate. Cinnamon. Big tablespoon honey. Few raisins. About 750 calories.

Forgot the milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Rushing home for belated pwo shake

Raised the price of ribeye so got chuck roast

1700 after shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> post workout in my shaker cup:
> pinch o' cinnamon
> 1/2 cup oats
> 1 scoop protein powder


That's not dry?

----------


## Zodiac82

pb....

----------


## RaginCajun

Natty PB and celery

----------


## Zodiac82

manicotti

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna fish, dill pickles, avocado, 3 boiled eggs, olive oil mayo, mustard, and spices

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther cup o chili

few multigrain crackers (went well with the chili)

2100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage cheese, 2 scoops protein powder, dash of cinnamon and a splash of almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole eggs, lil egg whites, and 4 strawberries

----------


## Docd187123

Chicken and gyro combo plate



Ribeye from Korean bbq

----------


## RaginCajun

raisins, pumpkin seeds, and walnuts

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey subs
yogart

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 910

now this

ate/drank 450 cals worth

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

550/day

----------


## RaginCajun

baked catfish fillet

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes and peach

----------


## irlkev

280g chicken breast, little bit of sweet and sour sauce, bowl of green beans. Bedtime now.

----------


## zaggahamma

pot roast

yukon golds

carrots

thin beef gravy atop all 3 stated foods

1818/day

----------


## Sfla80

In the process of cooking this

----------


## zaggahamma

> In the process of cooking this


Looks spectacular down to the dasani

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks spectacular down to the dasani


Those Brussels were amazing.

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna fish, 3 boiled eggs, lil mayo, lil mustard, dill pickles, and spinach salad

----------


## Zodiac82

hodgepodge 

Attachment 151401

----------


## zaggahamma

Boursin spreadable cheese (garlic and fine herb)

W/ multi grain crackers

Watermelon

Red grapes

2200/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Reeses cup

Cashew clusters with almonds and pumpkin kernels

2600/ day

----------


## almostgone

9oz. flank steak, 1 cup broccoli, and 1 med. red potato

----------


## RaginCajun

2 whole eggs, lil egg whites, and 3 strawberries

Green tea with lemon

----------


## zaggahamma

> hodgepodge 
> 
> Attachment 151401


finally someone else eating watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

raisins, pumpkin seeds, and walnuts

----------


## RegularBro

1 whole egg, .5 egg white, 2 oz eye of round all wrapped up and topped with sriracha sauce. I love breakfast burritos

----------


## Zodiac82

> finally someone else eating watermelon


lol...opened up a lil too soon though

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey subs

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

937 cals /day

----------


## Zodiac82

egg salad

----------


## RaginCajun

had cheesesteak sammy and chips/queso. damn me

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - blk coffee & chocolate protein shake with BCAA'a
snack - 2tbsp natty peanut butter (crunchy) with celery sticks
lunch - 12oz oven roasted chicken breast & banana had a crane lift at 6am and was running late. grab & go morning!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Some chickfila nuggets

lil dry  :Frown: 

1111 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple

----------


## RaginCajun

> Some chickfila nuggets lil dry  1111 / day


I would complain to the manager! Hehe

----------


## Zodiac82

bacon clubhouse
dbl cheeseburger

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm

lil rican chicken stew

hunk of half ripe watermelon

9pm-945pm 

multigrain crackers with philly cream cheese(onion and chive)

1818/day

----------


## hawk14dl

Chicken breast, broccoli, sweet potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of ripe watermelon

1919/ day

----------


## Docd187123

Chicken, potatoes, brown rice, and salad

----------


## austinite

^ Slut.

----------


## Docd187123

> ^ Slut.


Am I that transparent?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrewZ

6oz top sirloin
3.5oz brown rice

----------


## thisAngelBites

White crab meat! I don't know why I don't buy this more often (price?)?

This is a 100g package (I know it's not much to you guys, but it suits me for lunch plus veg or on salad), with 90 calories, 20.7 g of protein (!), 0.5 g carb, and 0.5 g fat.

----------


## RaginCajun

> White crab meat! I don't know why I don't buy this more often (price?)? This is a 100g package (I know it's not much to you guys, but it suits me for lunch plus veg or on salad), with 90 calories, 20.7 g of protein (!), 0.5 g carb, and 0.5 g fat.


Love crab meat! 

Now I want some boiled crabs!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 830

now 

tuna sammy on toast

few jalapeno kettle chips

watermelon

crystal light

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 turkey clubs

----------


## SEOINAGE

Nothing. Ate well over 6k yesterday, was seeing what it would take to not wake up starving, guess maybe 10k?

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake
1177/ day

----------


## Times Roman

a pound of egg whites, scrambled.
some salsa tossed in for flavor

----------


## Zodiac82

personal pizza with a lil old bay

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nothing. Ate well over 6k yesterday, was seeing what it would take to not wake up starving, guess maybe 10k?


I actually am more hungry upon waking if eating a large meal close to bed than going to bed more empty...its practically automatic. ..or a sweet snack at bed I am hungry even before waking...I guess both related to insulin response

----------


## zaggahamma

Last cup o chili

Few multi grain crackers with chipolte cream cheese

1600 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Red grapes

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of vegetable beef soup

1919/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ragin must of had a few drinks and out on the town or huntin deer with the flashlight

----------


## SEOINAGE

> I actually am more hungry upon waking if eating a large meal close to bed than going to bed more empty...its practically automatic. ..or a sweet snack at bed I am hungry even before waking...I guess both related to insulin response


Yeah I find the same thing. Go to bed starving and I will wake up fine.

----------


## VegasBody



----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon fake egg cheese and half biscuit

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples

450 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

popeyes

----------


## Times Roman

oatmeal with some cinnamon in there. these are my macros right at the moment. Ran out of fruit this morning, and I've been wanting fast burning carbs when I wake first thing, so ate 10 snack crackers instead, which is where the fat intake came from:

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

550 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few multi grain crackers with chipolte cream cheese

couple slices smoked sausage

2 caramel squares

777 / day

----------


## Times Roman

getting ready to scramble up a pound of egg whites........................

----------


## zaggahamma

Few light beers

Few wings

Red beans n rice

Sweet plantains

Coconut flan

1919/day

----------


## Zodiac82

big burrito from pancho villa

----------


## zaggahamma

soft serve ice cream w/ hersheys syrup

small bowl capn crunch w/ whole milk

2888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 845

now brunch

bacon n provolone burger

jalepeno kettle chips

ate 2/3

now watermelon

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bith skinny halves of bagels

Half wheat half egg

Wheat had natty pb

Egg had pineapple philly cream cheese

850/day

Still hungry though. ..

----------


## zaggahamma

Plain hamburger just the meat

1234/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 151475

Yum

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole eggs, lil egg whites, and 5 strawberries

----------


## RaginCajun

raw pumpkin seeds and raisins

----------


## RaginCajun

5oz chicken and spinach salad

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

boiled beef and cabbage

augratin taters

lil crystal light

2150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

WOW RAGIN

JUST US 2 EATIN TODAY

hmmmmmmmmm wonder what ill snack on later

----------


## RaginCajun

This is what I concocted and it's in the freezer: 1 cup fat free Greek yogurt, 1 cup fat free cottage cheese, 3 strawberries, 1 scoop of protein, and 3 squares of chopped peppermint oil infused dark chocolate

----------


## RaginCajun

> WOW RAGIN JUST US 2 EATIN TODAY hmmmmmmmmm wonder what ill snack on later


The others must be fasting.......

----------


## zaggahamma

930pm 

Chocolate almonds

11pm

Watermelon

2400/ day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1/2 cup rice, 1 c. of a mixture of yellow and zucchini squash....

----------


## RaginCajun

2 whole eggs, lil egg whites, 4 strawberries, and green tea with lemon

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + half carton of egg whites
1/2 cup oats, 2/3cup yogurt, 1/2 cup protein powder
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now a few of these  didnt like so forcing a few down just to have a few pro/carbs preworkout

watermelon

333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

pumpkin seeds and raisins

----------


## O-town Beef

Lunch-2 plain beef patties, plain salad, unsalted trail mix, water

----------


## RaginCajun

5 oz of chicken tenderloins, spinach salad, lil lite honey mustard dressing, and 4 tbls of hummus

----------


## RaginCajun

and also a hard boiled egg

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

966/day

----------


## Stolencopy

Two cups of oats with a sliced banana with way to much sugar in the oats.

----------


## RaginCajun

Red grapes

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna fish, 3 hard boiled eggs, olive oil mayo, mustard, dill pickles, sirrachi sayce, and hummus

----------


## zaggahamma

630pm

Bbq chicken and a lil stuffing

9-10pm

Half of a chicken salad sammy on wheatberry with romaine

Lil bit jalapeño kettle chips

Chocolate covered almonds

2222/ day

----------


## Megalodon6

1 chicken breast 1 sweet potato and 1 cup of steamed carrots

----------


## Times Roman

well, I have to admit....
...I'm NOT eating *****!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 whole eggs, half cup whites, and 4 strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 815am

just finished half a chicken salad sammy on wheatberry with romaine

1/2 cup watermelon

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

5oz chicken and some hummus

----------


## Times Roman

banana
12.5 oz chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

3 chicken tamales

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

999

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of red grapes

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - blk coffee, chocolate protein shake with BCAA's
snack - 3 small red plums, 1 small pink lady apple, handful natty almonds
lunch - nothing yet and I am fricking starving!!! 
I forgot my cooler with ice packs yesterday at work. No fridge in the job shack so I couldn't bring lunch. I can't leave the jobsite because I have afternoon inspections.
I don't know how people can fast... I physically get sick if I don't eat something at least every couple of hours.
Literally I get nauseous, migraines and weak as a school girl, my whole body starts shaking.

----------


## Sicko

sad thing is I have my lunches already packaged and ready to go but it would have never lasted in the heat without my icepacks and cooler.
Crockpot chicken with tomatoes & onions
mixed vegetables from Costco
hard boiled eggs
avocados..I should have brought a couple of those!!

----------


## RaginCajun

5oz of chicken tenderloin and hummus

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken patties
turkey club
chicken n steak
7 hb eggs
pb
protein bar

so far today...busy busy..hard to post

----------


## flyguy6661

30g beef protein, 4 amino tabs & 8 grilled prawns before bed (random as hell last meal)

----------


## RaginCajun

More red grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

Black beans and rice

Plantains

3xYUM

1888/ DAY

----------


## zempey

Just finished,
8oz chicken breast
1 sweet potato
swiss chard
papaya salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken tamales

----------


## Zodiac82

stuffed shells

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry and romaine

few jalapeno kettle chips

choc covered almonds

2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Are another piece of chicken, some hummus, and some natty pb. prob ate maintenance today

----------


## almostgone

2 craptacular wraps containing 9 oz. chicken breast, 1oz. fresh spinach, and some jalapeño mustard.

----------


## Wintermaul

350gram elkbeef with garlicbutter(5grams) and 150grams of veggies! Smells like garlic

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of vanilla fat free Greek yogurt, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 5 strawberries, and 1/4 cup Ezekiel flax cereal

----------


## zempey

Hard boiled egg
oatmeal with mixed nuts, dried cranberries, blueberries, scoop protein, mixed frozen fruit, protein peanut butter, cinnamon
cup of coffee

----------


## Docd187123

Beef and okra in a tomato sauce served over rice with salad

----------


## RaginCajun

chorizo breakfast taco and more fruit, mainly apples

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken sandwhich
turkey sandwhich
tuna 3 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy on wheat dressed with mayo, lettuce, tomato, ketchup, and swiss cheese. bag of baked bbq lays.

----------


## Zodiac82

tuna 
4 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

an apple

----------


## RaginCajun

Red grapes

----------


## DrewZ

Post workout
6oz steak (cooked weight)
5.2oz sweet potato
a few brussel sprouts

posting about what you're eating is anabolic right?  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930

noon brunch :

3 slice peperoni pizza

4oz pepsi

5pm

Pwo shake Yum

715pm

Couple bbq short ribs

Corn

Crystal light

2,000/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

2121/ day

----------


## Docd187123

From yesterday but Lebanese kafta with potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of chocolate protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1.5 cup almond milk, and natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 850

now 

2 eggs

1 bacon
1 sausage

lil grits

1 toast

5oz simply orange juice

550/day

----------


## RaginCajun

pumpkin seeds and raisins

----------


## [email protected]

Pizza and a can of tuna.

----------


## DrewZ

3.5oz brown rice
4.2oz crock pot roast

----------


## RaginCajun

general tsoa's chicken made fresh to order and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> general tsoa's chicken made fresh to order and brown rice


love that stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummy and refreshing ....prolly saw 95 today God knows the index was 110

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> love that stuff


the place i go to is awesome! the chicken is all white meat and no MSG. it is the tits!

----------


## davesah1

brown rice, tuna, and heinz beef gravy mixed together. Felt like getting creative today, not bad at all. I like it. Makes eating tuna less like eating tuna so thats one for the home team.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

IndianLife Masala wrap
2 whole eggs
1/2 cup egg whites
1 cup kale blanched
1 cup spinach blanched
1/3 cup shredded skim mozza
2 tbsp marinara

----------


## DrewZ

5oz crock pot roast
2 bananas

----------


## zaggahamma

few vodka juices

beef flautas with guac sour cream salsa lil jalepeno

couple ounces coke

(tijuana flats)

soft serve vanilla ice cream

2999/day

----------


## almostgone

2 whole grain wraps containing 9 oz. skirt steak, 3 oz. fresh spinach, 1 oz. shredded mozzarella, and a small blast of horseradish.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes and sugar free syrup

----------


## oldnsedentary

Breakfast was 3.4 cup of egg whites and 2 whole eggs and a cup of tea with no flavoring. Now I am eating a baked chicken breast, green beans (picked fresh at a local farm near the house), and agonizing over the decision of whether to eat that one half ear of grilled buttered corn that my wife made. 

She said it was half a teaspoon of butter and most of that dripped off in the grill.

Still, it is 18 carbs if I eat it, and today is supposed to be no carb day. Decisions, decisions. I am almost finished with the chicken and green beans, so I am going to have to decide soon . . .

----------


## Mp859

> Protein pancakes and sugar free syrup


x2 plus a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n queso

2 beef fajita tacos and one Cuban taco.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 930

All beef Nathans with kraut must /ketch

1.5 oz coke

Lil chocolate lil kettle light sweet light salt popcorn at movies

Just finished bowl of watermelon

888 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slices of

homemade thin crust

3 meat & onion pizza

Lil diet ginger ale

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

waterYESmelon

1777  :Smilie:

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## DrewZ

2 whole eggs + 2 whites scrambled
1/2 cup oats + 1/2 cup protein + cinnamon
4 slices of crispy bacon
Coffee

----------


## Mp859

8oz filet, asparagus and sweet potatoe

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee round 10

breakfast skillet (seasoned haswbowns lil bacon lil sausage couple eggs onions)

toast

tad jelly lil natty pb

lil simply orange juice

230pm

ham and swiss on pan sabao rican bread

300pm

fresh pineapple

430pm

WATERMELON!!!

1234/DAY

5PM 

gonna start stirrin the vodka up
watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of protein and almond milk

----------


## oldnsedentary

Chicken, rice, and broccoli . . . staples.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 945

1145

8 chickfila nuggets

Half a small cole slaw

Fresh strawberries

Now

Watermelon

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Red grapes and pumpkin seeds earlier

Just ate whole bag of beef jerky and small bag of sun chips

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## jesse4466

Cell tech drink and then protein drink. Off to gym in 30 min.

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked flounder topped with pineapple, cilantro, green/orange bell peppers, onions, and tomato. Sitting on top of some quinoa. Side of guacamole

----------


## zaggahamma

> Baked flounder topped with pineapple, cilantro, green/orange bell peppers, onions, and tomato. Sitting on top of some quinoa. Side of guacamole


DAYAM
that looks good!

----------


## zaggahamma

lil chuck steak t

ougher than wet leather

prolly ate 2 oz .....dog prolly ate 3 oz

chinese green beans even tougher inedible in fact

so chickfila to the rescue tonight!

1388/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> DAYAM that looks good!


Thanks. I could have plated it better for presentation but my ass was hoooooooooooongry!

----------


## zaggahamma

i have to start eating more fish 

i dont know why i dont i sooooooo love it

----------


## RaginCajun

> i have to start eating more fish i dont know why i dont i sooooooo love it


I just started eating more of it. One reason is I was able to go a lot more and catch some. Plan on going again this weekend!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

thats the life

i'm acquiring a surf rod this week!

so maybe some whiting trout reds who knows wtf is out there lol (usually ormond/daytona surf)

----------


## Docd187123

From a bbq on Sunday for my girl's cousin's bday. Bbq Dominican style!!! Veggie fried rice, bbq chicken, ribs, pork, and steak

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a fat chicken salad sammy on wheat berry and romaine

Bbq kettle chips

Crystal light

Big bowl watermelon

1850/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few yummy chocolate almonds

1950/ day

----------


## irlkev

breakfast time. 
Eggs and oats, leg day today so threw a few sultanas into oats for bit of sugar.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151670

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel cereal, 4 strawberries, scoop of protein, almond milk, and a glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 930

now 

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had to get out on the road, had a footlong cheesesteak from subway, and baked lays

----------


## RaginCajun

> Baked flounder topped with pineapple, cilantro, green/orange bell peppers, onions, and tomato. Sitting on top of some quinoa. Side of guacamole


This again

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 3

couple vodka drinks during usa soccer let down

2 slices homemade 2 meat and onion pizza during the same

745pm

watermelon

2020/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Red grapes and a spoon full of natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther slice

1/2 chickfila sammy

chocolate almonds

2666/day

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat with cinnamon and Splenda thrown @ it.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee with no cream at 915  :Smilie: 

oats w cinamon splenda and milk

half banana

swig or 2 or 3 of strawberry ensure

450 cals ....pre workout

----------


## zaggahamma

il watermelon

before biking to gym

499

----------


## oldnsedentary

Chicken, rice, and broccoli, (again). Yum!

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken (made fresh to order, white meat only) and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

couple bbq short ribs

lil chicken rice n red beans

few plantain slices

watermelon

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 reeses/butterfinger cup

Chicken salad

Few multi grain crackers & lil wheat bread

3 or 4 jalapeño kettle chips

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate almonds

2400/ day

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. chicken, 1/2c rice, and steamed yellow/zucchini squash mix.

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples were rockin

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 1030

eggs

grits

bacon

dry toast

simply orange juice

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Nathans hotdogs
spicy shrimp cup o noodles

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 Nathans hotdogs
> spicy shrimp cup o noodles


2? not 61?

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake num num

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2? not 61?


im not that crazy on what I eat lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> im not that crazy on what I eat lol


lol....i was talking bout the contest they have every year joey chestnut downed 61 nathans dogs and buns again for the title ...again

----------


## zaggahamma

few multigrain crackers w/ lil garlic herb cheese

watermelon

2200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 5 strawberries, and green protein smoothie

----------


## zaggahamma

wow weekend slow here

hope all had nice 4th

C O F F E E !

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow weekend slow herehope all had nice 4thC O F F E E !


yeah, i was fishin! now i have fresh speckled trout for the week!

----------


## zaggahamma

eggs

bacon

grits

dry toast

550/day

----------


## Times Roman

in the blender, I put

1 apple
8 oz egg whites
dash of cinnamon

----------


## oldnsedentary

> wow weekend slow here
> 
> hope all had nice 4th
> 
> C O F F E E !


Ha, ha, ha! About 50 beers, chocolate chip cookies, hamburgers, chips, and so on . . .

Back to the diet today.

----------


## RaginCajun

zoe's grilled chicken dinner. (grilled chicken breast, 6 oz white beans, and grilled veggies)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ha, ha, ha! About 50 beers, chocolate chip cookies, hamburgers, chips, and so on . . .
> 
> Back to the diet today.


dayam that some drinkin!

----------


## zaggahamma

yes back to the diet

pwo shake now

watermelon around 145

1313/day

----------


## oldnsedentary

> dayam that some drinkin!


Yeah, I paid for it, though. 5 pounds heavier in 4 days and noticeably WEAKER in the gym today. Bleh!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah, I paid for it, though. 5 pounds heavier in 4 days and noticeably WEAKER in the gym today. Bleh!


ouch

ok..no more holidays til november!

----------


## Sicko

Jamba Juice - medium tropical greens smoothie with 2 scoops whey protein and a shot of 3G (caffeine)

----------


## zempey

Homemade cereal bar with protein powder.

----------


## zaggahamma

scrumptious

cup of norther bean soup with smoked porkchop(ham practically)

yum city

1650/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked speckled trout topped with a lil parm cheese, onions, and bell peppers.

Protein shake with natty pb for dessert

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil over a serving of kettle popcorn 

Lightly salted lightly sweet

1955/ day

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Big ole peach and chicken breast stir fried.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151765

----------


## almostgone

1 oz. habanero almonds.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

peach and some leftover pressure cooked lamb. Not feeling the protein love today.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs with onions n bell peppers, 5 strawberries, and green protein smoothie

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant 

cafe bustello

 :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

orange chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

ate half this sammy and all the melon  :Smilie: 


444/DAY

----------


## Sicko

perfectly ripe juicy Rainier cherries...killin them!!!

----------


## SEOINAGE

BBQ CHICKEN, large breast, 3 small/med potatoes, and broccoli. likely finish it with some whole milk and some type of sweet.

----------


## zaggahamma

> perfectly ripe juicy Rainier cherries...killin them!!!


sam's club was sampling those over the weekend...YUM!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo yummalicious shake

1100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 spare ribs

3/4 cup tater salad

3/4 cup rice/beans

Ehhh

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1818

----------


## Zodiac82

tacos de Carne asada

----------


## zaggahamma

Pork steak w lil gravy

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy

Kettle corn 

2600

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Chicken pressure cooked with 

guac, sour cream, lettuce, onion, tomato

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, onions n bell peppers, 5 strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## oldnsedentary

It is no carb day, so 3 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, and 6 oz of grilled chicken with tea (no sugar or milk).

----------


## zempey

Hard boiled egg, oatmeal with protein powder, nuts, and fruit.

----------


## zaggahamma

lil watermelon (finishing the big bowl gettin ready to cut new one)

99 cals/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151800

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - blk coffee & chocolate protein shake with BCAA's
snack - banana with handful of natty almonds
lunch - 3 hard boiled eggs with spicy mustard and a green salad with tomato, lime juice and a drizzle of EVOO
snack - peach, Fiber One bar
dinner - 8oz oven roasted chicken & steamed mixed veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

just had a grilled chicken poboy with swiss and a small bag of baked lays

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken strip and a quarter after watermelon

for just a lil pre workout somethin somethin

now pwo shakealicious

909/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4 oz of porterhouse

3/4 cup green beans w/ bacon

oreida crinkle cut ff with lil sonnys bbq sauce

1400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

big bowl of W A T E R M E L O N at 9pm

and just finished 1/2 of a chicken salad sammy on wheatberry with romaine

both yummy

1777/day (super close to record low)

----------


## tarmyg

Eggs
Peppers
Onion
Tomato chutney

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with nuts, craisens, protein, fruit, cinnamon, and a cup of black coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, onions n bell peppers, 5 strawberries, and green smoothie

----------


## Zodiac82

turkey club
4 hb eggs
shredded chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now northern bean w/lil ham lil rice

watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

northern beans with lil ham

with rice

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry with romaine

1919/day

2 days n a row under 2k

----------


## Zodiac82

roast beef sandwhich
bacon wrapped chicken..wife made...yum

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## DrewZ

5oz Ribeye (cooked weight)
2.5oz Cooked pasta (about 3/4 of a serving)
Steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

QUOTE=DrewZ;6897568]5oz Ribeye (cooked weight)
2.5oz Cooked pasta (about 3/4 of a serving)
Steamed broccoli[/QUOTE]

u look 5-7 % bf in ur avy...am I close?

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with nuts, fruit, protein, cinnamon, and nutmeg, with black coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, onions, bell peppers, Greek yogurt, strawberries, pineapple, and a glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9am

egg salad sammy

watermelon

lil simply orange juice

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

chicken
eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo yumeroo shake

1155/day

----------


## Sicko

breakfast - blk coffee & chocolate protein shake with BCAA's
snack - Fiber One bar....picked these up at Costco for my kids and I am hooked on them now!!!
lunch - 5oz roasted chicken breast, 8oz lima beans, 1 cup raw broccoli & spicy brown mustard
snack - Bing cherries
dinner - crock pot Balsamic beef roast and steamed veggie mix

----------


## zaggahamma

> breakfast - blk coffee & chocolate protein shake with BCAA's
> snack - Fiber One bar....picked these up at Costco for my kids and I am hooked on them now!!!
> lunch - 5oz roasted chicken breast, 8oz lima beans, 1 cup raw broccoli & spicy brown mustard
> snack - Bing cherries
> dinner - crock pot Balsamic beef roast and steamed veggie mix


think i'll check those fiber one bars out

----------


## RaginCajun

> breakfast - blk coffee & chocolate protein shake with BCAA'ssnack - Fiber One bar....picked these up at Costco for my kids and I am hooked on them now!!!lunch - 5oz roasted chicken breast, 8oz lima beans, 1 cup raw broccoli & spicy brown mustardsnack - Bing cherriesdinner - crock pot Balsamic beef roast and steamed veggie mix


see about trying some quest bars, i think they sprinkle crack in them

----------


## zaggahamma

only bars ive ever eaten but was a long time ago was the zone perfects

i never get in a position to need to eat bars but i need fiber so thats y i wanna try em

----------


## zaggahamma

3/7 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry

1350

----------


## zaggahamma

few vodka juices

buffalo wing appetizer wil lil blue cheese

1 mozz stick

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicfila sammy

2 snickers ice cream novelties

2888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 1130 am

just finished brunch


888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

4pm 3 sips of cold pepsi

540 bagel w/ lil strawberry preserves

1444/day

----------


## zempey

Way too much shit, I'm swollen up like a water balloon. Kid's b-day bbq.

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple vodka juices 

Bbq short ribs

Green beans w bacon

Couple bites of the womans new microwave in a mug chocolate/Nutella cupcake

2500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bologna sammy

Watermelon

2900/ day

----------


## Docd187123

A salad with chick peas and think they're called 'foul mudammas' in English. Not quite sure lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

wow no eaters today minus the 131 am eater


eggs bacon coffee toast sip of juice natty pb watermelon

samples costco

few chips

burrito

vodka drinks

black beans and bacon rice

1999/day....waitin on pot roast dinner to finish up

----------


## CanadaStrong88

Oatmeal/eggs/p28 toast for breakfast
Rice/chicken/tuna for lunch(2 lunches)
Spaghetti/ground beef sauce for dinner
More oatmeal and protein powder before bed

Total macros hit: 56 fat ~300carb 200protein about 2700cal

----------


## zaggahamma

beef chuck pot roast

taters

carrots

onions

gravy

bacon rice

watermelon

2900/day

----------


## austinite

Chicken. Too much chicken. Can't stop. Won't stop.

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat sprinkled with.cinnamon and.Splenda.

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. grilled 90/10 hamburger, 1 cup of steamed yellow squash and zucchini squash, 1/2c. rice...

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, onions, bell peppers, spinach, watermelon, and glass of OJ

----------


## lovbyts

Grapefruit, mixed nuts and smoked turkey.

----------


## Sicko

> only bars ive ever eaten but was a long time ago was the zone perfects
> 
> i never get in a position to need to eat bars but i need fiber so thats y i wanna try em


They really are not that "good" for you. I think its more like a candy bar with nutritional perks.
But I figured they taste good so I try and get my kids to eat these instead of a snickers when they want something sweet.
140 cals./ 35 cals from fat/ total fat 4g/ trans 0/ 0 cholesterol/ 90mg sodium/ 29g carbs/ 9g fiber/ 10g sugar/ 2g protein.

----------


## zaggahamma

> They really are not that "good" for you. I think its more like a candy bar with nutritional perks.
> But I figured they taste good so I try and get my kids to eat these instead of a snickers when they want something sweet.
> 140 cals./ 35 cals from fat/ total fat 4g/ trans 0/ 0 cholesterol/ 90mg sodium/ 29g carbs/ 9g fiber/ 10g sugar/ 2g protein.


i might as well stay away from them then as i dont really need to have these...just need to eat more salads

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 830

now 

bacon egg on toast sammy

soon

watermelon

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky and dill pickled flavored sunflower seeds

----------


## almostgone

6 egg whites, 2 EB eggs, 1 oz. mozzarella, 5 oz. grilled 90/10 ground beef, 3 oz. frozen spinach....all beaten into submission and cooked as an omelet.

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway- chicken breast on wheat.

----------


## flyguy6661

1 onion fried in 1cal spray olive oil & 6 egg whites. cutting sucks !!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1175/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade meatloaf

----------


## zaggahamma

leftover plate

pot roast taters carrots onions gravy

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

W a t e r m e l o n

1818

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of chocolate protein powder, almond milk, and natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke up some meatloaf and scrambled with 3 eggs

Watermelon

Cup of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now

400/DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
Papaya

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy on wheat hoagie

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried chicken

Black beans n rice

Crystal light

1966/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

2100

----------


## Zodiac82

2 dbl cheeseburgers

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash snack plate

2555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade meatloaf and spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. chicken w/ a smidge of Woebers horseradish, 1/2 cup of rice, 4 oz. pole beans.

----------


## RaginCajun

Watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

Hamburger

----------


## zaggahamma

late coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken clubs
2 he eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

half chicken salad on wheatberry/romaine

watermelon 

again

404 /day

----------


## diesel101

Lean beef,brown rice and asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Cup o coffee

1100/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken club
3 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Few bud lights, protein shake, few pieces of pineapple and some bing cherries

----------


## Sicko

lunch - 7oz grilled boneless pork chop, lima beans, raw mushrooms, raw broccoli with spicy brown mustard

----------


## MuscleInk

Sea bass, cauliflower puree, baby spinach, finished with a drizzle of fresh purred raspberries.

----------


## Sicko

> Sea bass, cauliflower puree, baby spinach, finished with a drizzle of fresh purred raspberries.


I just ate and you still made my mouth water with that meal!!

----------


## MuscleInk

It's pretty bomb I gotta say!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 151934

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket sandwich 

Oreida Crinkle cut ff

Watermelon

2077/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolat covered almonds

2222/day

----------


## MuscleInk

> Chocolat covered almonds
> 
> 2222/day


Yellow bell peppers stuffed with turkey, onion, red peper, cucumber seasoned with tumeric and cayenne pepper.

----------


## austinite

Pumpkin bread.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Pumpkin bread.


Fatty, lol.

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. flank steak, 1 cup yellow and zucchini squash, 1/2 cup rice......

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 845

now 
1/2 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry w romaine

black grapes

1 oz simply oj

424/day

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had half a leftover beef schwarma wrap, watermelon, and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## Sicko

> coffee at 845
> 
> now 
> 1/2 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry w romaine
> 
> black grapes
> 
> 1 oz simply oj
> 
> 424/day


Zagg you got some serious will power or was that all that was left... " 1oz of OJ" that is a frickin shot..that would barely get the tongue wet...ehehhhehh....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Zagg you got some serious will power or was that all that was left... " 1oz of OJ" that is a frickin shot..that would barely get the tongue wet...ehehhhehh....


maybe he had vodka in there? he loves his screwdrivers!

----------


## zaggahamma

lol guys

yeh

if im having like grapes or watermelon some type of fruit with breakfast i really dont need much to drink with my meals...thats why u may see some of my dinners/snacks/meals on the run will be like 2-6 oz of coke...i just never am thirsty just from eating and i when away from home i dont like many diet beverages so i like coke so i just sip on em...

-unless like stated above-im having vodka then i drink away....lol

yup todays breakfast i just sipped enough to take my meds with breakfast and that was it...put the whole bottle of oj back in the fridge

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1055/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 baked chicken tenderloins and few pieces of sausage.

----------


## Zodiac82

pb
Banana

----------


## Zodiac82

Zaggamelons

----------


## Rusty11

Huge mistake eating all that chinese food for dinner...

----------


## Zodiac82

Tacos w/ cubed ham

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos and watermelon

----------


## noon

Pound of bacon black coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9am

now 
bbq beef short ribs

watermelon

few sips diet canada dry ginger ale

404/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Shredded chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork, brisket, and smoked sausage on a jalepeno bun, and some mashed sweet pots

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna sammy

few jalepeno kettle chips

couple sips of oj

888/day

small cup of soft serve coming soon to cool the palate after the spicy chips...last watermelon not so ripe so gotta costco tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

lil watermelon

few multigrain crackers with rondele garlic and herb cheese

1055/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pistachios. .alot of them

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef chuck roast

Taters

Carrots 

Onions

Gravy

Meat tough tonight but carrots were like candy

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Black grapes

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chocolate covered almonds
> 
> 2200/day


U gonna make me go grab a bag of them

Shrimp

----------


## Zodiac82

Stuffed flounder

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

chicken breast and a lil biscuit

costco samples

workout shake without the workout

1300/day

----------


## MuscleInk

> coffee
> 
> chicken breast and a lil biscuit
> 
> costco samples
> 
> workout shake without the workout
> 
> 1300/day


Chicken with rosemary, ginger, and lime. Garnished with fresh asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

on my second cranberry/grape and vodka beverage

1555 after

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd

1666/day after

----------


## Zodiac82

Nachos and 3 long islands

Attachment 151993

----------


## MuscleInk

> Nachos and 3 long islands
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151993"/>


Prime rib and sweet potatoes.

----------


## zaggahamma

All day

Hot coffee

Pancake with natty pb & syrup

Iced french vanilla coffee

All beef dog w mustard

Watermelon

777/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Prime rib and sweet potatoes.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151994"/>


Yum...

Is that kind of like.."I'll see ur chicken bacon and shrimp burrito and raise u my ribs and sweet potatoes? Lol

----------


## jesse4466

4lb lobster, shortly

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, lil meatloaf, watermelon, and glass of oj

----------


## Docd187123

Chicken stir fry with salad

----------


## gamble14

8 egg whites, oatmeal, and a protein shake. Mornin

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152011

----------


## flyguy6661

100g salmon fillet, 150g cottage cheese with pinapple chunks, 25g whey protein & bag of asparagus (post workout cutting diet)

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes and bing cherries

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

French toast lil syrup

Half an egg

Small sausage patty

Watermelon

Sip of milk

550/day

----------


## gamble14

Spinach and chicken salad with green peppers and Swiss cheese.

----------


## RaginCajun

baked turkey breast and baked zucchini n squash, topped with smoked turkey sausage

----------


## Zodiac82

Same as earlier

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake elvis style

1275/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Same as earlier


i bet you are having scrapple withdrawal

----------


## Times Roman

a banana of all things....

----------


## flyguy6661

5 egg whites & scoop chocolate casein made into large pancake. 50g protein 1g carbs 1g fats ! last meal

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade chicken salad

----------


## jesse4466

Two cans of tuna. Spinach salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

> a banana of all things....


Lmao....just a tad
Funny thing is I have a whole pack in the fridge..just haven't had Sunday breakfast or breakfast for dinner 



Attachment 152028

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao....just a tad
> Funny thing is I have a whole pack in the fridge..just haven't had Sunday breakfast or breakfast for dinner 
> Stuffed flounder on there? Crabcake? And whats the cheesey thing?
> 
> 
> Attachment 152028


Stuffed flounder on there? Crabcake? And whats the cheesey thing?

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup/bowl of northern beans n ham

Lil rice stirred in

1717

----------


## zempey

Scoop of casein protein with a scoop of BCAA in water, bed time.

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2020

----------


## Zodiac82

> Stuffed flounder on there? Crabcake? And whats the cheesey thing?


No stuffed flounder this time...that was at a restaurant

Wife made stuffed chicken..crabmeat.cheese

Crab cakes...rice..shrimp

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club w/queso

Couple crab cakes

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with protein powder, fruit, and nuts. 
Coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, watermelon, and glass of OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Watermelon
More crab cakes

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 830

now half this with 1/2 serving of kettle jalapeno chips

----------


## zaggahamma

475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

pumpkin seeds and raisins

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg + 1 cup whites
1/2 cup oats, 1/3 cup yogurt, 1/2 scoop protein powder
coffee

Last few days I've really had to force myself to eat the oatmeal, feel so full.
Not sure what happened

----------


## RaginCajun

baked turkey booby and baked squash topped with smoked turkey sausage

----------


## zempey

salad with a ton of veggies, chicken breast, and nuts.

----------


## MK1

Dinner last night
1 slice whole grain wheat toast
1 whole egg plus 4 whites
2 3oz lean steaks


I'm not sure what I'm doing here!

----------


## zaggahamma

elvisWO shake

1199/day

----------


## RaginCajun

hard boiled egg, red grapes, and bing cherries

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club 
Egg salad

----------


## zaggahamma

fat homemade beef burrito

1800/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Grip of chocolate covered almonds

2100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple bites of homemade chicken salad and some homemade meatloaf

----------


## zaggahamma

bbq kettle cooked chips

2333/day

----------


## zempey

Scoop casein protein with scoop of BCAA in water.

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 cup steamed yellow and zucchini squash, 1/2 cup rice.....and some diet ginger ale....just getting over some kind of weird stomach bug.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, watermelon, and glass of OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with protein peanut butter, nuts, fruit, whey protein, cinnamon, nutmeg, and a coffee. Also my multivitamin pack.

----------


## jesse4466

10 egg whites & fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

2 breakfast tacos (egg, bacon, cheese, and salsa, on small flour tortillas)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 845 am

now 
chicken salad sammy(1/2) on wheatberry with beautiful leaf of romaine
few jalapeno kettle chips
crystal light

404/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Stuffed chicken

----------


## jsam

8 oz fresh turkey breast with a cup 1/2 of bell pepper 1/2 cup snow peas stir fried 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil

----------


## RaginCajun

baked turkey breast and baked squash topped with smoked turkey sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

red grapes and bing cherries

----------


## Zodiac82

Crab
Chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Lasagna

1717/day

----------


## zempey

Homemade hamburger, corn on the cob, and cucumber salad from cucumbers out of my garden. Made guacamole for the burgers too.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lasagna
> 
> 1717/day


Can't go wrong there



Attachment 152072

There ya go RC lol

----------


## zaggahamma

2 servings of watermelon

1900/day

----------


## Juced_porkchop

Pad Thai : P and spring rolls! YUMMY!! : P

----------


## RaginCajun

> Can't go wrong there <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152072"/> There ya go RC lol


Scrapple daddy!!!


Had protein pancakes for supper

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2121/day

----------


## Megalodon6

2 chicken breast and 2 packets of oats.

----------


## almostgone

2 wraps containing a total of 8oz. flank steak, 8 oz. chicken breast, 2 oz. mozzarella, 2 oz. spinach, and a couple of blasts of Woeber's jalapeño mustard.

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with almond milk, protein peanut butter, whey protein, nuts, fruit, cinnamon, and nutmeg with a coffee.

----------


## jsam

1/2 cup oats 40g whey shake coffee black with splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich
Crab
3 hb eggs

----------


## flyguy6661

200G topside beef slices & 200g brocoli with 4 amino acid tabs & pint of water

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had 3 eggs, and a few pieces of watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 of a chickfila n egg burrito

2 sips of cherry coke

Now mixing up a post furniture moving shake

1000/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway footlong cheese steak with baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Pb

----------


## zempey

Pad Thai from the Vietnamease. place down the street.

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef brisket sammy

1/2 serving of bbq kettle chips

3 multi grain crackers with 

3 slices of cracker barrel sharp white cheddar cracker slices

1818/day

----------


## MuscleInk

> Beef brisket sammy
> 
> 1/2 serving of bbq kettle chips
> 
> 3 multi grain crackers with
> 
> 3 slices of cracker barrel sharp white cheddar cracker slices
> 
> 1818/day


Stripped bass wrapped in lettuce and rice paper stuffed with baby spinach and sliced orange bell peppers! Vietnamese stink sauce as dipping sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

H20 melon

1,919 fer the day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 4 oz. pole beans, 1 red potato.....50g plain shredded wheat about 3 hours ago.

----------


## jsam

40oz whey shake 1 1/2 table spoons olive oil Carb cycling No carb day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 830

just finished a lil lasagna

333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

just got back from gym 

and bout to bust down

a coool refreshing 

chocolatey

pwo shake

 :Smilie: 

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb
Raspberries

----------


## zempey

About to go out and get a burrito, as close to California as I have found up here.

----------


## jsam

8 oz of fresh salmon and 1 cup of green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Jasons deli salad

Bite of an Arby's beef and cheddar

1/2 order arbys curly fries

2 sips pepsi

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lycopene melon

1818

----------


## zaggahamma

chocolate covered almonds

2000/day

----------


## Wintermaul

4 whole eggs, handfull of nuts and 170g tenderloin-grilled  :Smilie:

----------


## flyguy6661

4 egg whites, 15g whey & 15g casein made into pancake, first meal of the day post workout (cardio & abs) strict cutting for my last week

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

brunch at sam's (nathan's dog)

lunch at costco (free samples)  :Smilie: 

777/day

----------


## MuscleInk

> coffee at 9
> 
> brunch at sam's (nathan's dog)
> 
> lunch at costco (free samples) 
> 
> 777/day


What the heck is a Nathan dog, lol.

I'm eating eggs, sunny side up layered on a chicken breast and a sweet potato patti. All home made.

----------


## zaggahamma

> What the heck is a Nathan dog, lol.
> 
> I'm eating eggs, sunny side up layered on a chicken breast and a sweet potato patti. All home made.


Nathans (popular brand) all beef hot dog

Popular Saturday brunch(1st meal of the day) for me and the wife

----------


## zaggahamma

Over medium is as raw an egg I will do...dont like the gelatinous embryotic white part under cooked...I wish I could cuz it seems so cool almost like drinking coffee with no sweet or dairy..lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and cran grape o'clock

999/day

----------


## MuscleInk

> Nathans (popular brand) all beef hot dog
> 
> Popular Saturday brunch(1st meal of the day) for me and the wife


Interest. New to me. I gave up hot dogs years ago. Love them, but cut them out of my nutrition.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Over medium is as raw an egg I will do...dont like the gelatinous embryotic white part under cooked...I wish I could cuz it seems so cool almost like drinking coffee with no sweet or dairy..lol


Yes, generally I like the egg cooked a bit more, and this one was a little over easy. Yolk still runny but all whites cooked. Only egg white in uncooked form I eat is in a morning shake.

No booze for me. Maybe one or two glasses a year, if even that.

----------


## zaggahamma

yes booze and hotdogs are certainly not foods and drinks of champions

well i guess unless we're talking bout babe ruth

lol

thats the one thing i admire most about bb'ers is their discipline with the fork

----------


## MuscleInk

> yes booze and hotdogs are certainly not foods and drinks of champions
> 
> well i guess unless we're talking bout babe ruth
> 
> lol
> 
> thats the one thing i admire most about bb'ers is their discipline with the fork


Well avoiding alcohol is more a necessity than a desire. I used to drink like a fish in university but it causes a lot of acid reflux for me now - as does some types of gear. I take PPIs for some cycles as necessary but decided to not over use it with alcohol and it's just easier to avoid it.

My wife loves her wine. I may have one or two glasses a year, if that even, just so she's not drinking alone on occasion when we are out dinning at fine establishments.

I have no problems with others consuming alcohol. Wish I could do it more often but I most certainly do not miss the dehydration and hang overs! Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Margaritaville

----------


## MuscleInk

Looking forward to Kangaroo meat tonight. Looks like a great alternative to beef, though much more expense here in the US.

Anyone here a regular consumer of kangaroo? I'm sure some of our Aussie members have had the experience. Thoughts on it???

----------


## DrewZ

4oz ground beef, 3oz brown rice, salsa, cucumber slices w/ salt.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nathans (popular brand) all beef hot dog
> 
> Popular Saturday brunch(1st meal of the day) for me and the wife





> Interest. New to me. I gave up hot dogs years ago. Love them, but cut them out of my nutrition.


oh man Nathans is one the best if not the best tastin hot dogs




> Margaritaville


South Carolina ?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152127

----------


## zaggahamma

i saw rueben

----------


## MuscleInk

> i saw rueben


Kangaroo cooked medium rare, on a bed of cauliflower puree. Delicious!!!!!

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with protein peanut butter, whey protein, fruit, nuts, cinnamon and nutmeg, with a coffee and fried egg.

----------


## jesse4466

> Stripped bass wrapped in lettuce and rice paper stuffed with baby spinach and sliced orange bell peppers! Vietnamese stink sauce as dipping sauce. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152099"/>


Love the pics. Food looks awesome.

----------


## jesse4466

Dozen egg whites -coming up.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 1030

fixin to make french toast w/ bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

booze at a pool party

tiney bit of beer tad red wine

normal 3 brisk vodka /cran grapes

ate when got to inlaws (chicken rice and red beans)

home chips and dip

2121/day

crap food day

----------


## MuscleInk

> Love the pics. Food looks awesome.


Thanks, my wife spoils me. Retired model (she's only 31 years old though) so she has nothing better to do than feed me  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Thanks, my wife spoils me. Retired model (she's only 31 years old though) so she has nothing better to do than feed me


Now it's veal stuffed with onion, red pepper, cilantro and havarti wrapped in prosciutto in a white wine and peppercorn reduction.

Fantastic!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks, my wife spoils me. Retired model (she's only 31 years old though) so she has nothing better to do than feed me


Does she have a twin sister?

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs and watermelon

----------


## lovbyts

> Thanks, my wife spoils me. Retired model (she's only 31 years old though) so she has nothing better to do than feed me





> Does she have a twin sister?


I have dibs on the little/younger sister.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9am

11:15

bacon eggs no toast

2oz simply oj

watermelon

444/day

----------


## flyguy6661

100g oats mixed with 23g protein powder, 300g cottage cheese, 150g chicken breast & 5 heads brocoli (post workout) 80g protein, 70g carbs & 15g fats. too much protein at once post workout ???? was after leg session ! 85kg hitting about 280g protein a day.

----------


## jsam

1 cup brown rice 8 oz chicken breast 1 cup broccli

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken avocado club on whole grain and sweet potato fries.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich
Egg salad mixed with chicken
Pb

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

1101/day

----------


## Mp859

12oz lean ground beef, broccoli, 1 1/2 cups brown rice.meal #4

Don't bother me I'm bulking.

----------


## zempey

Salad with a ton of veggies, chicken breast, nuts, hard boiled eggs, and a homemade dressing of apple cider vinegar with mother, red wine vinegar, and olive oil. Eat this a couple three times a day, it's tasty.

----------


## zaggahamma

Steelhead trout

2 tater pancakes

1850/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Boiled shrimp and cocktail sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil sharp white cheddar

Few multigrain crackers

Watermelon

Chocolate covered almonds

2400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, steamed yellow and zuchinni squash, 1 red potato...

----------


## RaginCajun

One protein pancake and two scrambled eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

And some watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 930

now this

brisket sammy

dog got couple bites

550/day

----------


## DrewZ

2 whole eggs, half a can of chicken breast chunks
1/2 cup of oats with cinnamon and protein powder
coffee x2

----------


## RaginCajun

sante fe grilled chicken sammy from jason's deli, baked lays, and damn soft serve ice cream crack cone!

----------


## zaggahamma

i still never had their soft serve even though its free....lol

and i LOVE ice cream!

eat the hell out of chickfila soft serve now that the wifes store got a good machine...makes it with little to no air i cant stand that and theres is perfect

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake as i'm typing

1111/day

----------


## Roughneck82

1cup B-rice, 8.4oz turkey breast, 1/2c chopped onions, 1/2c chopped bell peppers, chopped jalapeños, flavored with roasted salsa verde

----------


## nutrition7771

2 brown bread, banana & honey sandwich for late snack on my refeed  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb
Tuna/turkey
Protein snack

----------


## zaggahamma

cheddar burger on a pretzel bun

few jalapeno kettle chips

crystal light

1777/day

----------


## zempey

BBQ pork chop, green beans from the garden and garlic bread.

----------


## redz

1lb baked chicken breasts with 1 cup broccoli.

----------


## RaginCajun

Dogfish Head 60 min

Boiled shrimp and cocktail sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dogfish Head 60 min
> 
> Boiled shrimp and cocktail sauce


u catch the shrimps bro?

----------


## RaginCajun

> u catch the shrimps bro?


Sure didn't bro, we bought them at the seafood market and then boiled them up bro style!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152214

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sure didn't bro, we bought them at the seafood market and then boiled them up bro style!


Not to b confused with BROiled?

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

Small burger patty

Few chocolate covered almonds

2222/day

----------


## almostgone

1 oz. jalapeño almonds...

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with protein peanut butter, whey protein, nuts, fruit, craisens, cinnamon, nutmeg, with a coffee and hard boiled egg.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs and watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

still hungry. two breakfast tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee and this



few jalepeno kettle chips

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

A zagga meal

12 chickfla nuggets n waffle fries

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Carb bar
Pb
Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

4 slices of cracker barrel sharp white cheddar cracker slices

on

4 multigrain crackers (costco)

1313/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Watermelon and lil Greek yogurt

----------


## zempey

pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

also pizza

2 slices thin crust peperoni bacon plantain

small serving watermelon

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152234

----------


## FiLL

How have I missed this thread, will be participating from now on!

This thread makes me hungry.

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin with sugar free jam, lil watermelon, and 3 eggs over easy

----------


## Wintermaul

6eggs and a small proteinbar. Getting ready for WO in 2hours

----------


## zempey

My typical oatmeal mix and a coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9am

now this

didnt like the egg on the pizza so only ate a lil egg and 1 and 1/2 of the pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

lil somethin to cool off from spicy peperoni

450/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> coffee 9am
> 
> now this<img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152238"/>
> 
> didnt like the egg on the pizza so only ate
> a lil egg and 1 and 1/2 of the pizza


Damn looks good..that's somethin I would (will ) do lol

Meatloaf 
3 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn looks good..that's somethin I would (will ) do lol
> 
> Meatloaf 
> 3 hb eggs


trying to use all leftovers and was thinking bout it the other day

the wife was right i didnt like the egg atop...actually dont like the plantains on there either...lol

dont think i'll ever try the egg on top a burger either now

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway chicken footlong with baked lays

----------


## Zodiac82

> trying to use all leftovers and was thinking bout it the other day
> 
> the wife was right i didnt like the egg atop...actually dont like the plantains on there either...lol
> 
> dont think i'll ever try the egg on top a burger either now


Funny...last night meatloaf I had...I told her...man this what look good with a nice egg over easy on here

3 hb eggs
Pb
1/2 turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm finding out i like my eggs as a separate entity lol

pwo shake at 245pm

1111/day

wife and i are making a rican shepherds pie tonight...usually her abuela makes it....prolly be my breakfast too minus the huevos  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherd's pie as promised

Corn

Watermelon

1717

----------


## zempey

BBQ chicken breast and Swiss chard with some nuts thrown in, and a nectarine.

----------


## zaggahamma

Greedy gut went back for lil more meat and taters n cheese

1919/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152260

----------


## zaggahamma

ruffles and ginger snaps  :Frown: 

2666/day

----------


## Wintermaul

One slice wholewheat bread with 250g lowfat ham and 3 whole eggs. Little low on carbs today. Upping carbs on workout days

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with protein, nuts, and fruit with a coffee or two.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

bacon

toast

lil strawberry jam

couple sips simply OJ

575/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Early lunch and it is awesome. Grilled chicken breast (10oz) seasoned with some olive oil and no salt seasoning. Whole bag of veggie mix that is broccoli, snow peas, carrots and cauliflower. A fresh nectarine.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich
Turkey club
Egg salad

----------


## zempey

Spinach salad with red onion, bell pepper, carrots, mushrooms, tomato, cilantro, avacado, craisens, mixed nuts, all bran, hard boiled egg, chicken breast. Dressing is apple cider vinegar, red wine vinegar, olive oil, garlic powder, onion powder, oregano, salt, pepper, and dill. I added the all bran to up the complex carbs and it made the flavor so much better, this is my favorite meal.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## zempey

Heading out for Friday night Pad Thai, best place I have ever had it, even the ones in Thailand didn't compare.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152277

----------


## zempey

Casein/whey/BCAA shake before bed.

----------


## [email protected]

Fish, fries and hush puppies. Wash it down with water.

----------


## zaggahamma

good quantity of vodka and oj

lil noms at france at epcot centter

shepherds pie after getting home after changing flat tire on the way home....LOVED THAT!

LMFAO

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152278

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more shep pie

2929/day

----------


## Wintermaul

3whole eggs, 3egg whites, 1slice whole wheat bread and a fibre-proteinbar for breakfast! Ofcourse some coffee with it  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Milk, Protein Powder, Oats.

----------


## zempey

Protein shake, homemade cereal bar, coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast (homemade with regular white bread my fav)

lil syrup

small serving oscar mayer bacon

555/day

----------


## jesse4466

Two filets of tilapia, sliced zucchini stir fried w veg oil

----------


## Times Roman

in the blender:

24 ounces of whole apple
16 oz of liquid egg whites
and a dash of cinnamon

(and a banana and a half earlier)

here are the macros:

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

Egg salad sammy (boiled egg mayo salt pepper fresh white bread)

950/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152291

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152292

----------


## Gettingstronger!

> Attachment 152292



..Marry me.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few beef short ribs cooked in slow cooker

and More junk food watching delivery man earlier

Now watermelon

----------


## DrewZ

5.4oz lean shredded beef from the slow cooker
2.5oz cooked pasta
sprinkle of parm cheese

----------


## DrewZ

3 whole eggs scrambled
1/2 cup of oats w/
- 1/3 cup plain 0% fat greek yogurt
- 1/2 scoop protein powder
coffee w/ a splash of coconut milk

----------


## MuscleInk

Rib eye with seasoned crab meat, spinach salad with vinaigrette and sliced dragon fruit.

----------


## DrewZ

Spinach Salad w/ Tuna
- 2 heaping handfuls of raw spinach, chopped
- 2 cans of tuna in water, drained
- seedless cucumber, chopped
- 2.5oz of cooked pasta
- 1/4 cup of 0% fat plain greek yogurt turned into tzatziki sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152309

----------


## zaggahamma

> Rib eye with seasoned crab meat, spinach salad with vinaigrette and sliced dragon fruit.


how is that dragon fruit. ..never had or heard...just see in grocery. ...
just found out it looks like kiwi on inside? But white instead of green

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 5 strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## Wintermaul

Preworkoutshake and a banana!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 chicken egg cheese burrito

Couple sips cherry coke

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## DrewZ

Half can of chicken (27g protein)
1/2 scoop oats, 1/3cup yogurt, 1/2 scoop protein + cinnamon
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

550/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pre workout shake yum

1212/day

----------


## RaginCajun

For lunch I had 8oz of brisket/pulled pork, half a dill pickle, and few cheddar cubes.

----------


## DrewZ

4.6oz chicken titty
2.5oz pasta
2 heaping tablespoons a parm tomato pasta sauce
a couple shakes of parmesan cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Blackened Flounder, fresh corn on the cob (mutha shucked them myself!) and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

baked chicken

black beans and rice yum

crystal light

1818/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake (chocolate protein powder, 1/2 cup Greek yogurt, lil natty pb, and almond milk)

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1919

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152331

----------


## DrewZ

3:30pm more chicken and pasta

6:30pm had breakfast again;
- 2 whole eggs, 1/2 carton egg whites
- 1/2 cup oats, yogurt, protein powder, cinnamon

8:00pm
- Banana while driving to the gym - Best leg day to date, new PR's again!

10:00pm my take on a deconstructed chicken Gyro;
- 5oz chicken strips
- 2 slices Ezekiel bread
- sliced Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Jalapenos
- 1/2 cup Homemade Tzatziki Sauce (0%F Greek Yogurt + Seasonings)

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, banana, 4 strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## Wintermaul

Handfull of blueberries, proteinbar and a cup of coffee. Just getting in something before workout.

----------


## zaggahamma

delicious pwo shake

1075/day

----------


## Sicko

3oz barbeque crock pot chicken breast mixed with 3oz tuna salad with just enough olive oil mayo to give some moisture, over mixed green garden salad with tomatoes & cucumber...and of course Serrano chile for some heat...

----------


## RaginCajun

scoop of chicken salad, scoop of egg salad, and green salad.

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Bag full of Steak N Shake but I'm gonna barf it back up as soon as I'm done.
(I'm cutting right now.)

----------


## zempey

Wife made Panang Curry with chicken breast and Jasmine rice. Almost as good as the one I had in Thailand earlier this year.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bag full of Steak N Shake but I'm gonna barf it back up as soon as I'm done.
> (I'm cutting right now.)


joking or not?

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple slices homemade pizza

Watermelon

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

> joking or not?


I'm hoping he is joking

----------


## RaginCajun

Blackened flounder and spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

OTE=00ragincajun00;6910381]I'm hoping he is joking[/QUOTE]

yeh ...good question though? Or should it b obvious? I know ppl do it and ive been full and wanted too especially when I ate garbage but hate to vomit...anyone know ppl that do?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Blackened flounder and spinach salad


caught flounder? Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> caught flounder? Lol


You know it!

Aaaaaayyyyyyyeeeeeeee!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> Originally Posted by 00ragincajun00
> 
> 
> I'm hoping he is joking
> 
> 
>  yeh ...good question though? Or should it b obvious? I know ppl do it and ive been full and wanted too especially when I ate garbage but hate to vomit...anyone know ppl that do?





Nope

I have only done it from drinking too much 

I love food waaaaay to much to barf it back up

----------


## zaggahamma

Junk food watching the news

Sharp cheddar

Few multi grain crackers

Few ruffles

Few ginger snaps

2300/day

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

> I'm hoping he is joking


Of course.

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Made this tonight. ****ing delicious.
Tilapia
Dijon Mustard
Almond Flour
Tablespoon of Olive Oil

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, banana, 4 strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## Roughneck82

Pre w/o 3:30am. 1 quest bar, 1/2c oats, 2 splenda, 1c black berries, 6egg whites 1 yoke.
Post w/o. 6am 6egg whites 1 yoke, 1/2 oats, 1/2 cup blue berries, 1 sc pro

114 pro, 73 carbs, 22 fat. 120oz water

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

pork

rice

onion

crystal light

watermelon

400/day

----------


## Roughneck82

1/2c brown rice, 4oz chicken breast, handful of raw almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli ranchero wrap, chips, salsa, and an damn soft serve ice cream cone. yup, no more carbs for me today, only protein!

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried boob

Sautéed organic green beans

Watermelon

Crystal light

1616/day

----------


## zempey

Pork chop, broccoli, and sweet potato. Couple pieces of pineapple for dessert.

----------


## jesse4466

Tilapia fish tacos. Zucchini , potatoes

----------


## zempey

Oreo cookie ice cream.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oreo cookie ice cream.


Reported

----------


## zempey

What can I say, I love my ice cream. I can keep a 6 pack and still eat it, so phuk it, I'm eating it, lol. I gave up beer that killed the 6 pack.

----------


## RaginCajun

> What can I say, I love my ice cream. I can keep a 6 pack and still eat it, so phuk it, I'm eating it, lol. I gave up beer that killed the 6 pack.


I might have to give up beer for ice cream!

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/cheese meatloaf and green salad

----------


## zempey

Casein protein shake with scoop of BCAA, helps offset the ice cream  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Also gave in at the end to temptation

1/2 chicken salad sammy

1/3 serving jalapeño kettle chips

Ginger snaps

Crystal light

2400/day

----------


## GT_IRONMAN

Cottage cheese and almonds.. Yumm

----------


## zempey

oatmeal and coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake, banana, and glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

walnut piece and pumpkin seeds

----------


## DrewZ

Egg whites, oatmeal with yogurt and protein
coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey meatloaf and spinach salad

----------


## GT_IRONMAN

Salmon cakes and cantelope

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 845am

945 am

3/4 burrito 

crystal light

now

pwo shake

950/day

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky

----------


## RaginCajun

> Turkey meatloaf and spinach salad


This again, still hungry

----------


## RaginCajun

Pan fried some turkey sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

730pm 

Nathans all beef dog 

lil mustard lil ketchup lil kraut lil relish

3 oz ice cold coca cola

930pm - now

Bowl of delicious homemade pea soup w/ham

Few saltines few too many rather

Watermelon

1888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier, had a protein shake (2 scoops chocolate and chocolate almond milk), 5 strawberries, and glass of OJ. now, just inhaled a breakfast taco (small tortilla, egg, bacon, cheese, and salsa)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 1020

just finished

2 small eggs

2 small stips bacon

1 dry white toast

4 oz simply OJ

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

everybody too busy doin curls for the girls friday to eat i guess

lol

pwo shake.....looks super chocolatey today....sad yesterday i didnt put enough

1075/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had chips n queso, texadelphia pizza chicken philly, and a hopadillo

----------


## zaggahamma

went into the tool box for a screwdriver

----------


## RaginCajun

> went into the tool box for a screwdriver


Haha!

Hope it was tasty

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha!
> 
> Hope it was tasty


was is correct

numero dos

definitely gettin the job done

dirty rice with beef and shrimp workin too  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd beverage

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey/cheese meatloaf

----------


## [email protected]

Protein bar dipped in peanut butter. Yum!

----------


## zaggahamma

I quit at 3

Then enjoyed a small bounty of dirty rice

Folowed by a few chips and dip

And a bowl of watermelon

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy 

2350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

few ginger snaps

2555

----------


## Wintermaul

250g salmon, 1egg and a cottage cheese.. Buttload of protein. Low-carb

----------


## zempey

Pasta with rabbit, brocoli, and a salad for dinner last night, carb load for leg day this morning.

Oatmeal with the works and a coffee for breaky today.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Pre workout meal- Oats with blueberries, 4 whole eggs 4 egg whites. I will be having a glass of OJ closer to workout time. Ate with a passion this am, cant wait to hit the weights.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein Pancakes!

(Chocolate cake protein powder, banana, two eggs, 3/4 cup of oats, dash of cinnamon, pinch of salt, and pinch of cayenne.). Made 3 big flapjacks, I topped them with 2 tbl spoons of natty pb instead of butter, and sugar free maple syrup!

----------


## zaggahamma

i love natty pb on my pancakes with syrup

instead of sugar free i just dont put a lot ....i like some sf products but havent found a syrup that i did

----------


## RaginCajun

> i love natty pb on my pancakes with syrup instead of sugar free i just dont put a lot ....i like some sf products but havent found a syrup that i did


I really like straight cane syrup but can't afford all those cals at the moment

----------


## zaggahamma

> I really like straight cane syrup but can't afford all those cals at the moment


nothing tastes as good as bein skinny lol

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 8am

breakfast 10am
chickfila assortment

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> nothing tastes as good as bein skinny lol


I've never been skinny, hahaha

----------


## jimmyinkedup

brown rice with black beans and 8 oz ground turkey - post wo meal btw

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey meatloaf and 4 strawberries

----------


## RaginCajun

Bourbon n coke

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bourbon n coke


Zagga????

Lol

No he's a cap n coke

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zagga????
> 
> Lol
> 
> No he's a cap n coke


lol

Yeh used to b capn n coke

Been a vodka drinker of late including tonight

prolly ended under 3k tonight not much appetite

night fellas

----------


## almostgone

50g shredded wheat dusted w/ cinammon and Splenda.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

chicken and yams what a surprise! but this batch is actually really good.

----------


## zempey

Protein shake and a coffee, just woke up.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Chicken, basmati rice, flavoured with Cayenne pepper

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, coffee, hand full of vitamins.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Oatmeal with the works, coffee, hand full of vitamins.


Yellowtail amberjack.

----------


## zaggahamma

wedding yesterday

casino today

so vodka and junk

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oats with blueberries & 4 egg whites, 40gram protein shake, 3g fish oil caps

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, 5 strawberries, and glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein Shake

----------


## RaginCajun

brown jasmine rice and crock pot pork loin

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake mocha style

999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> brown jasmine rice and crock pot pork loin


This again

----------


## zaggahamma

got the oven preheating for my 

STEELHEAD TROUT pwo meal...prolly garnish with a lil leftover dirty rice

OUT OF WATERMELON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Undercooked the trout

so dog got half cat got few pieces

rice overcooked in process of trying to nuke the fish...too lazy to put on diff plate to reheat

so ate about 300 cals...gonna need a chickfila rescue or something

only at 1300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna and Spinach salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate and peanut butter protein shake

1950/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9am

now ham sammy

375/day

----------


## Roughneck82

So far this morning, quest bar, 10 egg whites 2 whole eggs scrambled, 1 1/4c oats, 1c black berries 1c blue berries, 60oz water and 1 cup coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast i had (1.5 scoops of chocolate protein, a banana, 2 heaping tbl spoons natty PB, 10 oz of skim milk, and glass of OJ)

----------


## DrewZ

Eggs and Bacon + Habanero Hot Sause
Oats with Yogurt Protein and Cinnamon
Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

general tsoa's chicken made fresh to order and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of vodka crangrapes

Ribeye and augratin potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

> Couple of vodka crangrapesRibeye and augratin potatoes


damn, i want steak now

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of vodka crangrapes

Ribeye and augratin potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Spinach salad and tuna

Later on, protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Few saltines with palmetto jalapeño cheese

And a bacon sammy

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

piece o dark chocolate almond sea salt bark

finally full...

..mistake having alcohol on a tuesday

2600

----------


## DrewZ

Getting those live colorful micros in with a few oats.

Blended up 1/4 cup Oats + Spinach, Carrots, Strawberries, and Fresh Ginger Root with 5g Glutamine and 1g Vitamin C

4oz broiled chicken titty

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1/2 cup rice, 3 oz. pole beans....

----------


## zaggahamma

most of this

coffee earlier

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

First meal of the day, been in hot sun since 7

9 chicken wings and a banana

----------


## biggamestop

LMAO at Zag... sounds like my kind of diet ur on there.

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin and roasted pork loin

And 3 strawberries

----------


## zempey

BBQ pork chop, asparagus, and some garlic bread.

----------


## DrewZ

Post workout
4.2oz chicken breast
3.5oz yams
Broccoli
Omega3, Vit C, Glutamine
water

----------


## zaggahamma

nathan's all beef dog with kraut onions mustard ketch 

2 oz coke

as an appetizer at 639pm

just finished now

bbq chicken, yellow rice, green peas

2150/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152506

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving of watermelon (I grabbed a not so ripe batch)

Dark chocolate almond and sea salt bark

2400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

3 nabisco fig newtons

2555/day

----------


## GGot FFina?

3 pieces of grilled chicken and a half cup of steamed broccoli.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey
Pb
Chicken

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works and a coffee. Handful of vitamins.

----------


## RaginCajun

Zagga breakfast, 12 chick fla nuggets

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zagga breakfast, 12 chick fla nuggets


at least low/to no carb  :Smilie: 

just the breading...lol

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 7am

just finished most of this and small serving watermelon only 1/4 of the OJ


450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> at least low/to no carb  just the breading...lol


Yup, only did one packet of sauce so some carbs and a lot fat!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yup, only did one packet of sauce so some carbs and a lot fat!


oh I never use sauce on the nuggets or the sammies just the strips cuz gotta cut that marinated flavor with something

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 handfuls of mixed nuts, mainly pumpkin seeds and wasabi peas

----------


## RaginCajun

Brown jasmine rice and roasted pork

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8-10oz london broil, 1/2 bag of frozen green beans, sweet potato. Veggies drizzled in olive oil

----------


## RaginCajun

10 chicken wings and one IPA

----------


## zempey

Rib eye, portabelllo mushroom with fetta, salad, glass of wine.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pork spare rib

Beef stew

Black beans n rice

Few Ritz & jalapeño palmetto cheese

Pepsi

2200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152524

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 chicfila sammy

Watermelon

Ginger snaps

2600/day

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. flank steak, 3/4 cup of kidney beans, 8 small steamed Brussel sprouts.

----------


## pushit_05

10oz ground beef, 4 whole eggs, 2tbs grass fed butter

----------


## RaginCajun

Ezekiel English muffin topped with sugar free jam, roasted pork loin, and glass of OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, coffee, and handful of vitamins.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

large bowl of oats with 2 TBS ground Flax and blueberries with 8 egg whites mixed in. Glass of OJ. Oh and cup of coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 945am

now

----------


## Roughneck82

3:30am - quest bar, 5 egg whites 1 whole egg, 1/2c oats 1c black berries.
4am- 5:45gym 80oz water
6:15- 5 egg whites 1 whole egg, 1/2c oats, 1c blue berries, 4oz fresh salmon
8:45- 7.5oz chicken breast, 1/2c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken Philly sammich, few chips n salsa, and 2 beers. Damn coworkers!

----------


## zaggahamma

yummeroo pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## leanmachine6

8 boiled egg whites & 2 sweet potato's followed in 2 hours with 300g cottage cheese, 100g oats & tablespoon peanut butter then off to bed for the night to recover for tomorows training !

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152535

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, onions, bell peppers, cheese, protein shake and Ezekiel English muffin with sugar free jam

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152568

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat sprinkled w/ cinnamon and Splenda.

I posted the info below elsewhere, but thought I would throw out the info here, too. Hope you don't mind, Jimmy!  :Smilie: 

For those of you that eat flank steak, Sam's has a case price on it. It saved me about $2.50 a lb. .... 66.9# cost $413.44 sans tax; they'll also sell chicken and other meats @ case prices.

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops of protein powder and water

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs and 3 strips of bacon.

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## jimmyinkedup

4 whole eggs, 4 egg whites
whole wheat toast with sugar free strawberry preserves
small glass of OJ
I just finished this and feel like I could eat another one no problem. Really hungry this am.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4 whole eggs, 4 egg whites whole wheat toast with sugar free strawberry preserves small glass of OJ I just finished this and feel like I could eat another one no problem. Really hungry this am.


Same here. I feel like I could eat a T-bone right now!

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb sandwhich
Turkey and bacon club

----------


## RaginCajun

1/4 cup of raw pumpkin seeds

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade wild hog/deer cheddar burger (no bread) and half of an avocado

----------


## DrewZ



----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey bacon club
3 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

mozzarella stick

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two squares of sharp cheddar

----------


## zaggahamma

last lil piece of shep pie 

w lil rican black beans a top

tasty

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

jumbo shrimp and hamburger rice

lil snow pea/onion stir fry

2100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken wings, spinach salad, cheddar square

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152578

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate almond bark

Fair trade

2300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops protein and 1 cup almond milk

----------


## jimmyinkedup

oats with walnuts and blueberries and a 40gram vanilla protein shake.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
2 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 3 strips of bacon, 2 tbls of sour cream, sirrachi sauce, and garlic salt. cup of joe with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 930

now gonna eat 3/4 of this

crystal light

----------


## RaginCajun

avocado and deer/wild hog cheese burger (NO BREAD)

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## RaginCajun

> mozzarella cheese stick


this again

----------


## RaginCajun

2 sharp cheddar squares

----------


## zaggahamma

630pm 

Delicious loaded Nathans all beef hot dog

2 oz ice cold coke

745pm

Bowl of red ripe watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

Spinach salad and chicken wings

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ritz crackers

With palmetto(pimento) jalapeño cheese

1888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon and pancakes (2oz cream cheese, 2 whole eggs, cinnamon, Splenda, and pinch of salt). Topped with sugar free syrup!

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Black coffee with Splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

3 strips of bacon, 3 whole eggs, and sour cream.

----------


## RaginCajun

Raspberries and almond milk with a splash of sugar free vanilla creamer.

Coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee heavenly coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

3/8 chicken salad sammy on wheatberry

few jalapeno kettle chips

big bowl watermelon

few sips crystal light

450/day

----------


## kelkel

Pasta with lean hamburger and a bagel. Pretty much lunch #1 everyday.
Plus a coffee I-V.

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub of tuna with eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

wild hog/venison cheeseburger (no bread) and an avocado

----------


## jimmyinkedup

On the go today. Handful of almonds and a 40 gram vanilla protein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake with added banana

1155/day

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Pb

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## zaggahamma

Small hazelnut iced coffee

2 slices semi homemade pizza (peperoni bacon onion xtra cheese thin crust)

1930/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two sharp cheddar squares

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 serving of pepperoni slices and one square of sharp cheddar

----------


## RaginCajun

Caesar salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

2002/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pancakes (2oz cream cheese, two eggs, cinnamon, and a pinch of salt) topped with a splash of sugar free syrup

----------


## FiLL

Some of my latest meals.

1st; egg, salami and cheese sandwhich

2nd; home made burgers with some home made olive dip and other trimmings

3rd; big bowl of oats with home made granola, berrys and some maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, dollop of sour cream, sirracha sauce, and a lil mozzarella. 

Coffee with Splenda and sugar free vanilla creamer.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 845am

Just finished

Norther beans w ham n lil rice

Lil watermelon

444/day

----------


## Docd187123

Chicken shawarma salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of chicken salad, scoop of tuna salad, green salad, and half avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake w/banana

1144/day

----------


## RaginCajun

two mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Whole Wheat pancakes, ham steak , vanilla protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Slow cooker boneless bbq rib

1/4 cup augratin taters

1.1 oz ice cold coca cola

1555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Slow cooker boneless bbq rib1/4 cup augratin taters1.1 oz ice cold coca cola1555/day


shooting coke again?

----------


## RaginCajun

Serving of pepperoni slices and 3 sharp cheddar squares

----------


## zaggahamma

> shooting coke again?


 yup

Just a sip or 2

Just dont get thirsty 

And hate wasting calories with beverages anyway

----------


## zaggahamma

Club crackers with jalapeño palmetto cheese

Lot better than ritz

Crystal light

Worse watermelon of the summer

1999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Spinach and bacon salad

----------


## MuscleInk

Quick snack cuz I is hungry!

Fresh squeezed grapefruit juice
Quest bar
Apple with almond butter.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake (1.5 scoops protein, 4 oz cream cheese, and one cup almond milk)

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ruffles

Few too many chocolate almonds

2444/ day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of steamed yellow/zucchini squash, 1 med. red potato, and a tsp. of horseradish sauce.

----------


## Wintermaul

600grams of quarg low-fat vanilla with an apple.

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 3 strips bacon, serving of sour cream, and coffee with splenda and sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 850

now 1 jumbo egg 1 large egg

4 small stips bacon

1 dry toast

dog got bite of bacon and egg

crystal light

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer/wild hog cheese burger (no bread) and dill pickles. Had a lil ketchup, need to buy some sugar free ketchup

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Scrumptious soup (hearty homemade veg beef)

Lil hazelnut iced coffee

1500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Nice chicken steak and cheese sub

----------


## zaggahamma

Crangrape, oj, vodka

2200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther bowl of delish veg beef soup

2 mini corn bread

2666/day

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. skirt steak, 1 med. red potato, 6 oz. pole beans.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee only now

finished off the night with a couple ice cream novelties

ended round 3111 (not good but better than last weekend)

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast

bacon

syrup

sip of milk

693/day

----------


## rookie1983

2 servings of brown rice w/ hot sauce, 1 lb of ground turkey with 1/2 cup of organic tomato sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham sammich

Cheddar cheese pringles

Dasani

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Vegetable beef lil pork soup

Lil corn bread

1414/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1500

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie

1930/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Booze and dark chocolate

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

Booze and dark chocolate

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 serving shepherd's pie

2800

----------


## zaggahamma

2 ice cream novelties

3300

----------


## almostgone

1 wrap w/ 6 oz. chicken breast, 1 wrap w/ 8 oz. flank steak. 1/2 oz. mozzarella cheese per wrap.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

and 

lil carrot cake

----------


## zaggahamma

2 & 1/2 slices cinamon french toast

with reg white bread

lil aldi maple syrup yum

666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ham and provolone on french

organic ruffles

ice cold coke

1414/day

----------


## Khazima

Just finished 100g oats with 300ml milk, 30g Peanut butter and 25g honey before a big leg session ^.^

----------


## zaggahamma

6 buffalo wings

3 or 4 crinkle cut ff

Chocolate pie

2222/day

----------


## miken68

Casein w/flax meal...mmmm

----------


## Khazima

Butter chicken 100g chicken 100g (uncooked weight) rice, with a diet water because I'm nawty.

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops protein and almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips bacon, and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## leanmachine6

250g 10% lean homemade mince meat burger, 100g brown basmati rice, 150g broccoli & 2 slices brown bread with honey. PWO !

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 915am

just finished

1 egg

2 strips bacon

3/4 dry toast

cup of watermelon

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

hamburger patty and guacamole

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Yum

1020/day

----------


## RaginCajun

mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## jimmyinkedup

brown rice with red beans and ground beef with some chipolte Tabasco....

----------


## leanmachine6

100g oats, 1 scoop ON gold whey, tablespoon PB, 20g raisens tablespoon of honey all mixed with water & downed before bed  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> mozzarella cheese stick


this again

----------


## Docd187123

Hummus, tabouleh, grilled asparagus and chicken. No pics this time  :Frown:

----------


## austinite

^ Yum. 

Turkey sammich here.

----------


## Docd187123

> ^ Yum. 
> 
> Turkey sammich here.


Did a picnic for the girl on Sunday and there were leftovers lol. I need to tease you with more food porn pics  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken club

Lil chicken noodle soup

Hazelnut iced coffee

1777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

6 chicken wings and spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie

Watermelon

2255/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pringles

Dark chocolate almond bark

2555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, 3 sharp cheddar squares, and a dollop of sour cream

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Mcdonald s

666/day

----------


## DrewZ

^ McDonalds is the devil.

8oz egg whites+2whole eggs,
1/2c Oats, 1/2scoop protein, cinnamon
Banana
Coffee

----------


## [email protected]

Steak and rice with steamed veggies.

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout shake

1333

----------


## RaginCajun

6 oz ground beef, tblsp mayo, and avocado

----------


## jimmyinkedup

2 PB sandwiches on whole wheat bread....

----------


## leanmachine6

3 small sweet potatos & 200g grilled chicken breast & apple

----------


## DrewZ

Lean ground beef, stirfry veggies, a little pasta
was still hungry so had a banana with a tablespoon of natty peanut butter.

Leg day today, gonna earn those extra calories

----------


## RaginCajun

mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## RaginCajun

> mozzarella cheese stick


Had another one

----------


## Times Roman

Chinese food, so don't fuk with me
and screw my macros today too....

I'm friggin hungry!!

----------


## RaginCajun

6 chicken wings and protein shake (almond milk, 1 scoop of protein, and a dollop of sugar free caramel syrup)

----------


## zaggahamma

6 oz ribeye

club crackers with jalapeno pimento cheese

2 oz coke

2600

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

2777

----------


## DrewZ

4oz chicken breast
5 good sized brussel sprouts
2 whole eggs, hot sauce
2 slices of Ezekiel bread

----------


## kyawookie

I just had my beef stir fry. 8 ounces of 90% lean beef (I buy in bulk they don't have leaner) one tomato, one onion, one green pepper, one pack of mushrooms, 100 grams of broccoli and carrots. Throw in a little freshly chopped Italian seasonings and it's pretty tasty.

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, 3 sharp cheddar squares, and a dollop of sour cream

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## jimmyinkedup

40 gram vanilla protein shake with pineapple, blueberries and banana

----------


## zaggahamma

> coffee, black


x2 ^

----------


## zaggahamma

391/day

----------


## RaginCajun

6oz cheese burger, dill pickles, and tbl sp of mayo

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Huge bowl (some might call it a bucket) of fresh cut fruit, cantaloupe, honeydew,pineapple, watermelon, blueberries, orange wedges. 
40 gram vanilla protein shake.
Handful of almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

3 squares of sharp cheddar and one serving of pepperoni slices

----------


## zaggahamma

5 oz ribeye

3/4 cup taters

1/2 cup corn

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 chicken salad sammy

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

8 baked chicken wings and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham and provo on pretzel bun

Yum

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate almond bark

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few organic ruffles tater chips

2444/day

----------


## Wintermaul

120grams oats, apple and a huge proteinshake. Should have been chicken-breast instead of shake but was in a hurry this time.

----------


## kyawookie

Just had a quick shake before the gym. Almond milk, plain greek yogurt, 1 scoop unflavored whey (I buy in mass quantity up to 100 pounds at very discounted prices they have concentrate and isolate if anyone wants the link just ask) 1 banana, 1 tbsp natty peanut butter and 1/2 cup (40g) old fashioned oats all blended up in a smoothie.

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 930 am

just finished

eggs 

bacon

dry toast

5oz simply OJ

455/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

4 whole eggs / 4 egg whites scrambled with chipolte hot sauce on top
2 piece WW toast
Glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

Flank steak topped with cheese and mushrooms. Side of double green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

never had double green beans...r they twice green or branch out into another bean?

lol

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Lifted1

2 scoops ISO 100 with 5g creatine in 12 ounces water/ice.

93% lean ground beef tacos (2) with romaine lettuce, reduced fat Mexican cheese blend, avocado and fresh salsa. I ate one before I could snap a pic lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Pea soup

1313/ day

----------


## Lifted1

1/3 cup steel cut oats, 2 teaspoons sugar, fresh raspberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of a chickfila sammy

3 club crackers with jalapeño pimento cheese

6 oz ice cold coke

1888/day

----------


## Lifted1

Chicken breast baked with low fat Italian dressing, mashed potatoes, broccoli/carrot/black bean medley with a coors light. Keepin it classy!

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1999

Thats all folks

----------


## kyawookie

8 ounces grilled chicken and steamed veggies

----------


## Lifted1

1 scoop ISO 100 and a bottle of water

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast had this: low-carb tortilla (4 net carbs), 2 strips bacon, 2 squares of sharp cheddar, 2 eggs, dollop of sour cream, dollop of guac, and a dollop of salsa. coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

eggs

bacon 

dry toast

simply oJ

----------


## Lifted1

Pre workout and a gallon of water at gym. 

2 scoops ISO 100 with 5g creatine. 5 egg whites, 2 whole eggs and a half cup of hashbrowns topped with tapatio.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1139/day

----------


## RaginCajun

carb load!!! had a hopadillo ipa and chips n queso. first time i had over 30g of carbs the whole week!

----------


## Lifted1

Spicy Szechuan chicken with veggies and sriracha sauce on top. bottle of water

----------


## Lifted1

That didn't last long

1 natty pb, oats, protien and hunny ball topped with cashews

----------


## Lifted1

1/3 cup steel cut oats, 2 teaspoons sugar and 1 small banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Leg day^^ ? Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil homemade spaghetti w meat sauce

3.3 oz coke

1515/day

----------


## Lifted1

> Leg day^^ ? Lol


hahaha i was wondering if anyone would notice the time between meals. i did hit back/legs today

----------


## zaggahamma

More of the same spaghetti

Watermelon

1888/day

----------


## Lifted1

Chicken breast topped with fresh salsa and rice. Bottle of water

----------


## Lifted1

My wife's best friend is coming over with her husband so it's snack time!!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 and 1/2 chickfila strips

Lil bbq sauce

2300/day

----------


## DrewZ

2 whole eggs + 3 whites.
7.2oz beans, hot sauce.

Ended the day with;
3075 Calories,
90g Fats (26%)
297g Carbs (37%)
290g Protein (38%)

----------


## Khazima

5 whole eggs before dinner, 1300 calories left

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup of oatmeal and oj pre workout.

----------


## DrewZ

2 whole eggs
4.25oz shreadded chicken breast
1/2 cup oats, with banana and 1/2 scoop vanilla protein powder
coffee

606 calories: 54g protein, 63g carbs, 17g fats

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

French toast w bacon

Lil syrup

Few sams club samples

Including a shot of jack Daniels

Half of a nathans hot dog

Sip of coke

----------


## zaggahamma

Nice and sweet pink

WATERMELON

931/DAY

----------


## DrewZ

5.3 oz chicken
1 cup pasta
1 tablespoon parm cheese
1/3 cup Tomato Basil sauce

532 Calories;
44g protein, 63g carbs, 13g fat

----------


## zaggahamma

..........

----------


## zaggahamma

No eaters?

Aight.

2 bbq ribs 

Lil yellow rice

Lil black beans

Round 6pm 

Then

Vodka and juices

2100/day

----------


## Khazima

> No eaters?
> 
> Aight.
> 
> 2 bbq ribs 
> 
> Lil yellow rice
> 
> Lil black beans
> ...


Hahaha, everyone's on that starvation grind? 

80g oats

20g peanut butter

25g natural honey

40g whey protein

300ml skim milk, I'm out of full cream  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

Blue bell ice cream 

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Organic Ruffles tater chips

Skinny cow ice cream sammy

Bwahaha

2999/day

----------


## Khazima

125g (uncooked weight) white rice

250g (uncooked weight) beef mince

----------


## Khazima

2 scoops chocolate whey

400ml full cream milk to top off macros

Days total 2800 cal

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast

sryup

555

----------


## RaginCajun

6 oz ground beef, 2 eggs, lil chedda, and lil salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil steak off the grill

Red beans and rice

Lil Mashed taters

1313/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb tortilla, egg, 2 strips bacon, chedda, dollop of sour cream, and dollop of salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked speckled trout, topped with a tomato bacon and veggie sauce. Money!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Khazima

80g oats

30g peanut butter

25g honey

2 scoops whey 

400ml full cream milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Oj and vodka

Doritos

Rice krispy treat

Dark chocolate almond bark

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

bbq spare ribs

couple ice cream cone novelties

3333/day

----------


## kyawookie

Nonfat greek yogurt plain 1 cup (225g), 8 fl Oz almond milk unsweetened, 1 cup blueberries and 1 scoop whey. Shake before I went to bed. 4g fat 25g carbs 48 protein. Ending the day on 314 protein 180 carb and 60 fat.

----------


## Khazima

300g rice
150g mince

----------


## Khazima

175g chicken kiev 
W/
Broccoli, peas and corn.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 930-10am

----------


## zaggahamma

just finished this noms



still hungry but will satisfy that with pwo shake soon

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Flapjacks (2oz cream cheese, 2 eggs, 1/2 scoop protein, pinch of salt, and cinnamon) topped with a lil sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

3 sharp chedda squares

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100

----------


## RaginCajun

Two apple Gouda chicken sausage links

And some more chedda squares

----------


## zaggahamma

Breast

Leg

Red beans and bacon rice

1888/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152766

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade low carb pizza!

Toppings: Apple Gouda sausage, pepperoni, green olives, and roasted red peppers!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil More breast

Lil leg

Chocolate almonds

2333/day

----------


## MikeNXG

scrambled egg whites with 2 whole eggs in for flavor. 2 mouth fulls of tuna salad (low fat mayo, curry and pepper corns) a jug of water...then bed.

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. chicken breast, 4 oz. Brussels sprouts, 4 oz. kidney beans...

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 3 slices of bacon, 3 sharp cheddar squares, and 2 tbl sp sour cream

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 9am

1145am

1 and 1/2 jumbo eggs

3 small strips bacon

2 dry white heels toasted....strawberry jam on half of one 

crystal light

465/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Homemade low carb pizza! Toppings: Apple Gouda sausage, pepperoni, green olives, and roasted red peppers!


This

----------


## Joco71

Chicken breast wrapped in slice of grain bread with mustard yum!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo chocolate heaven shake

1144/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Egg salad
Chicken sandwhich
Pb

----------


## CanadaStrong88

Just finished up 200g of 95/5 ground turkey and a cup of basmati rice.

----------


## Joco71

Grilled Chicken breast on top of Romaine and baby spinach leaves with brocoli and 1 chopped up boiled egg and 1 tbl spoon of Cesar vinagrette dressing. Man it is really good!! Almost a dream haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

1777/day

----------


## kyawookie

Ground turkey stir fry. 93% lean ground turkey tomatoes mushrooms onions peppers kale and some broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

Strawberry smoothie

Cup of Beautiful red ripe frozen strawberries

Cup of whole milk

Splenda

Yum

1999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152770

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 3 strips bacon, 2 cheddar squares, dollop of sour cream, and dollop of salsa.

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

now 

coffee earlier

----------


## Zodiac82

3 turkey clubs
Pb
Grapes

----------


## RaginCajun

2 bacon cheese hamburger patties and side salad

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

my m-f scrumptious pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs
Chicken breast
1/2 turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

Make that whole turkey sandwhich ..and add another piece of chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein/carb bar

----------


## MikeNXG

Nothing  :Frown:  gonna go get some chicken!

----------


## zaggahamma

Boob and a leg

1.39 oz cold coke

1650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple double screwdrivers

1900

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152785

----------


## Khazima

50g oats 20 peanut butter 15g natural honey 200ml skim milk

2 scoops whey protein 5g creatine 400ml skim milk

----------


## RaginCajun

3 chedda squares and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

2 chickfila strips

2300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

2666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple club crackers with jalapeño pimento cheese

Wahoo...HOT STUFF

2777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

2950/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ruffles

3111/day

----------


## KingB

160g cashew nuts, bulksnack

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup of mixed yellow and zucchini squash, 1 cup of rice.....

....on a side note, it's about time to make up some meals with fall veggies. Fresh summer veggies are starting to wind down.

----------


## musclesmuscles

Pork chop cut up into bits in some ramen...
love this shit for some reason, it looks exactly like the picture on the ramen with the pork all up in that bitch haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## zempey

Been away for a bit but back at it. Diet has been less than stellar this past couple weeks. 
Oatmeal with all the fixings and coffee black.

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade breakfast taco - low carb tortilla, 4 strips bacon, dollop of sour cream, 2 chedda squares, and dollop of salsa. coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 9

Just finished 3/4 of a fat chicken n egg burrito

1.93 oz of simply oj

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 eggs salad sandwiches
Pretzels

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of chicken salad, scoop of chicken salad, avocado, and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

ham sammy 

777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Egg salad sandwhich
Pb
Chicken breast

----------


## DrewZ

4.5oz brown rice, 5oz lean ground beef, some green beans.

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

Small cup coffee

888

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## zaggahamma

1 o my fav dinners

Rican corned beef hash

Black beans and rice

Sweet plantains

1700/day

----------


## Machdiesel

2 cinamin swirl toaster strudels over breyers lactose free vanilla ice cream, with the icing poured ontop. This is usually the last "meal" of the day for me. Sometimes it's 3 Oreo Klondike sandwiches

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 cinamin swirl toaster strudels over breyers lactose free vanilla ice cream, with the icing poured ontop. This is usually the last "meal" of the day for me. Sometimes it's 3 Oreo Klondike sandwiches


Nice...the natural vanilla i love....only thing compares is blue bell homemade vanilla. ..i tried tne lactose free breyers and didnt notice a difference

----------


## zaggahamma

Slow cooker corned beef (3. 19oz)

Lil french's mustard 

1888

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152803

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1950/day

----------


## MikeNXG

Small Donair with lettuce, tomato, banana peppers, and light sauce!

----------


## zaggahamma

ginger snaps

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

choc chip cookies  :Frown: 

2626

----------


## kyawookie

Coffee black with one packet splenda. Extra lean ground turkey with veggies.

----------


## almostgone

2 low carb wraps containing 6 oz. of chicken breast per wrap, lettuce, and a smear of Woeber's spicy mustard.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 845

just finished

1 and 1/2 jumbo eggs

3 strips bacon

lil simply OJ

450/day

----------


## Machdiesel

> Nice...the natural vanilla i love....only thing compares is blue bell homemade vanilla. ..i tried tne lactose free breyers and didnt notice a difference


 I actually prefer the lactose free taste wise, it's really good and I don't destroy my bed room afterwards and upset the wife. Been losing 1-2 lbs a week so it's staying In untill I stall, that will be the first thing to go

----------


## Machdiesel

My first three meals are always chicken breast with alil Guacamole or a side salad, today decided to have 3 eggs and 4 strips of bacon with my son. More fat and less protein but cals are pretty close, ill survive

----------


## jimmyinkedup

2 Einstein Bagels Power Bagels with peanut butter. Large Coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

Oktoberfest beer, chips n queso, and a Philly pizza cheesesteak

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken cheese steak
Cheesburger

----------


## zaggahamma

amazing pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 mcdoubles

2020/day

----------


## MikeNXG

2 chicken breasts, sweet potato, greens...I even skipped ice cream today when I took the kids out.

----------


## zaggahamma

3 screwdrivers

3 halves of desserts from norway in epcot

2929/day

----------


## zaggahamma

couple ice cream novelties

3333/day

----------


## MikeNXG

1 cup oats, 100g greek yogurt, 1 cup egg whites( drunk em) 1/2 bananna

2940/day

----------


## zaggahamma

7-11 Pumpkin spice coffee 

All beef Nathans hot dog plain

1.93 oz coke

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil shepherd pie(lil black beans atop)


Canada dry diet ginger ale
700

----------


## Lifted1

4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 cup hashbrowns with hot sauce. 2 scoops of iso whey and 5g creatine.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 butterfinger peanut butter cups (frozen)

913/day

----------


## ghettoboyd

I just had a large bbq chicken pizza...it was sex on a plate...yea it was that good I haven't had a pizza in months...

----------


## RaginCajun

Just shot a wild hog!

Pulled pork and cutlets for football tomorrow!

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2 butterfinger peanut butter cups (frozen)
> 
> 913/day


U bulking again




> I just had a large bbq chicken pizza...it was sex on a plate...yea it was that good I haven't had a pizza in months...


That pizza is so damn good

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152830

----------


## Lifted1

93%lean ground beef, diced red/green peppers, guacamole, lettuce, reduced fat cheese and fresh salsa.

----------


## zaggahamma

> U bulking again
> 
> 
> That pizza is so damn good


never bulkin i just eat crap food often but try to keep calories in check

some good foods mixed in

actually lost 5-7 lbs this year this way

down to 226/227

----------


## zaggahamma

Workin on bout 30 oz of simply orange juice

And 13 oz vodka

After 1 mcdouble and 3/4 of a small ff and 1.93 oz coke

1930 /day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beers, few of them.

Pizza later on thanks to ghetto

It's nice to carb load on the weekend!

----------


## Zodiac82

> never bulkin i just eat crap food often but try to keep calories in check
> 
> some good foods mixed in
> 
> actually lost 5-7 lbs this year this way
> 
> down to 226/227


Yeh I kno but I though u were tryin to keep cals under 2100 or somethin like that

----------


## zaggahamma

Hell fn no...at 230? 

Chocolate liquors

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 Pepperidge farm cookies

1 Sausalito

2 tahoes

2626

----------


## zaggahamma

ground beef and jumbo shrimp

dirty rice/stir fry 

snow peas onion red pepper

yum

2900/day

Thought i updated

2 ice creams

3333/day

Same total fri/sat

Kind of where i allow weekends could b better could b worse

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 1030

Now half ham n cheese sub

555

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152847

----------


## zaggahamma

ice cold coke (lil more than half the can)

639/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken, rice, red beans

1010/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak burrito

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more coke

Watermelon

1177

----------


## zaggahamma

choc chip cookies

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/8 of a sub

more coke

2020/day

come on monday

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream

2222

Come on Monday

----------


## RaginCajun

1 scoop of protein, 1 cup of almond milk.

Coffee, black

----------


## MikeNXG

Drank a carton of egg whites..1 cup oats with greek yogurt & 1 bananna.

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb tortilla, 2 eggs, 5 strips bacon, dollop of salsa, and dollop of sour cream.

Coffee with sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken club 
Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 10

just finishing watermelon now

ate 4/5 of this 

and sip of OJ to take meds

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's deli cup of chicken chili and a salad with 3 boiled eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

yum city usa pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> jason's deli cup of chicken chili and a salad with 3 boiled eggs


you did it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> you did it!


yup, no ice cream this time! first time ever!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 Gouda cheese squares

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple spare ribs

2/3 cup flake taters lol

2/3 cup steamed corn

1666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pan fried Almond crusted wild hog backstrap!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152870

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake (found some dark chocolate cocoa powder, yummy!)

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken strips at 1030

just finished hot bowl of cream o wheat

made with half water and half coconut milk

2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal and a coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb tortilla, 2 eggs, 2 sharp cheddar squares, 5 strips bacon, dollop of sour cream, and dollop of salsa

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

two mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken club
Ham sandwhich
2 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

nathans all beef dog w mustard

1.39 oz coke

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

just had something called a Hanover plate. it consisted of ground beef, chicken, hummus, avocado, and some other veggie deal. i mixed it all up and woofed it down.

----------


## GGot FFina?

Just had an avocado, 3 pieces of grilled chicken, and a half cup of broccoli..

----------


## Lifted1

multi grain pasta with chicken and marinara sauce (leftovers) heated in a skillet with some virgin olive oil.

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb
3 hb eggs
Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

chocolatey heaven pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## zempey

Pork chops, beans from my garden, roasted peppers from the garden, and a couple beers.

----------


## Lifted1

steak fajitas with grilled onions, green pepers, tomatoes, guacamole and hot sauce. 1 beer.

----------


## zaggahamma

1500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog backstrap!

----------


## Lifted1

little piece of brownie and a scoop of vanilla ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 1/2 chickfila strips with tad sonnys bbq sauce

watermelon

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ruffles

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 a piece of dark chocolate almond bark

1950/day

YES! A SUB 2K CAL DAY  :Smilie:

----------


## kyawookie

Extra lean ground turkey a medium sweet potato and mixed veggies. How you guys eat 1800-2000 calories blows my mind. I'm gonna be a little under 4k on the day and I'm starving.

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of rice, 1 cup of yellow and zucchini squash...

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/2 a piece of dark chocolate almond bark
> 
> 1950/day
> 
> YES! A SUB 2K CAL DAY


Lol

Bowl of chili

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal and a coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Extra lean ground turkey a medium sweet potato and mixed veggies. How you guys eat 1800-2000 calories blows my mind. I'm gonna be a little under 4k on the day and I'm starving.


yeh i used to be the same....just gradually cut back and its still rare to only eat 2k...i average closer to 3k....if i ate more of a bb'ers diet i could prolly do it easier

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


undercooked steak and over cooked beans over white rice?

----------


## Docd187123

> undercooked steak and over cooked beans over white rice?


It's a Lebanese dish called loubie. Two different ways to make it but This one has green beans and top round steak cooked in a pressure cooker with a tomato based sauce served over rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 5 strips bacon, 2 sharp cheddar squares, dollop of sour cream, and dollop of salsa, all wrapped up in a low-carb (3g net) tortilla

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's a Lebanese dish called loubie. Two different ways to make it but This one has green beans and top round steak cooked in a pressure cooker with a tomato based sauce served over rice.


i am going to have to try that! i am eating low carb so no rice.

----------


## Docd187123

> i am going to have to try that! i am eating low carb so no rice.


It's one of my favorites!!! I can get you a recipe if you'd like or you can find some good ones online also. 

The other recipe to make it involves no meat and no rice. You use oil for the fats instead of the meat and you eat it with pita bread typically but could just use a fork. IMO this way tastes better bc if the oil but if I make it this way I make sure to add a cut of meat on the side since it's not part of the dish for protein.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 tuna sandwiches 
2 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

11:30

1 egg

2 bacon

1 dry toast

1/2 cup grits 

1.39 oz OJ

450/day

----------


## Schwarzenegger

1.5 cup steel oats in 2% milk with cut strawberries. Ran out of blueberries.

About 750 calories

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100

----------


## RaginCajun

had shrimp, beef, and chicken stir fry. no rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna sandwhich
Tin of tuna with 3 hb eggs

----------


## Joco71

4 whole eggs scrambled with 1/3 chopped chicken breast and 3tbl spoons of fresh salsa

1 slice grain toast w/pb

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein/carb bar 
Pb

----------


## Lifted1

peanut trail mix

----------


## zaggahamma

2 stiff ass rum and diets

Hungry as f

1313//day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pepperoni slices and cheddar squares

----------


## Zodiac82

2 tilapia
Spanish rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Caesar spinach salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

2 mcdoubles

3/4 small ff

Extra ketchup

4 oz coke

2600/day

----------


## kyawookie

10 ounces 93% lean beef, one large sweet potato and one large banana.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil ice cream

2999/day

----------


## kelkel

Big load of cottage cheese. No, not Haz's girlfriend.

----------


## Lifted1

Chicken breast, baked beans and white corn

----------


## zaggahamma

serving of ruffles and half a coke

finally full

3222/day

----------


## Wintermaul

120g oats and proteinbar with 52g protein

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now 

eggs bacon toast

lil strawberry preserves

crystal light

515/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich
Pb&j sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had homemade breakfast taco (low carb wrap, 2 eggs, sour cream, 5 strips bacon, 2 sharp cheddar squares, and salsa)

----------


## RaginCajun

Blackened shrimp, pumpkin seeds, feta cheese, roasted red peppers, spinach, and balsamic vingerette dressing

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb..

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1175

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken club
Was gonna have some chili as well but forgot my spoon  :Frown:

----------


## Joco71

1/2 a chicken breast on a slice of grain bread with jalapeno mustard. Yum!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pepperoni slices and 3 smoked Gouda squares

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie

Bacon n onion rice

Black beans

Sweet plantains

Crystal light

Delicious dinner top to bottom

1818/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Burrito chips and salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

Kettle popcorn

Lightly sweet/salt

1999

----------


## Zodiac82

> Kettle popcorn
> 
> Lightly sweet/salt
> 
> 1999


^^ ; -)

Chicken club

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^ ; -)
> 
> Chicken club


  :Smilie:  2 days this week low ...shame i had the 3200 day

weigh in manana

coffee now

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast taco - one egg, 5 strips bacon (i like bacon), 2 sharp cheddar squares, dollop of sour cream, salsa, all wrapped up in a low-carb tortilla.

----------


## RaginCajun

before i left for work this morning, i put on some garlic/onion/bell pepper stuffed wild hog roast in the crockpot!!! can't wait to get to home this evening!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oatmeal with cinnamon and splenda with a 40gr protein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

> before i left for work this morning, i put on some garlic/onion/bell pepper stuffed wild hog roast in the crockpot!!! can't wait to get to home this evening!


also been using crockpot a lot more lately

so easy not having to stand stirring and or changing the heat

----------


## RaginCajun

> also been using crockpot a lot more latelyso easy not having to stand stirring and or changing the heat


i need to use my mine more. hopefully with hunting season coming up, i will!

----------


## zaggahamma

shepherds pie

last piece  :Frown: 

dog got last 2 bites

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> shepherds pielast piece dog got last 2 bites444/day


what is your dog's macros? he eats well!

----------


## RaginCajun

just ate the insides of some kolaches!

----------


## zaggahamma

> what is your dog's macros? he eats well!


He does at that. ..macros similar to mine lil less sugar that must be why she stays round 8-10% and me 15-16....bwahahaha..

And she can eat more the little bitch

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ brisket and double order of green beans

----------


## GGot FFina?

2 pieces grilled chicken, brown rice, a little olive oil on it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Butterfinger mini on way yo gym

Cuz weather delayed my bike ride there

And shepherds pie was wearing off

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO shake, added in some coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slice pan pizza

Sip of water

1900

----------


## MikeNXG

8oz tenderloin (med rare) sweet potato, veggies....cooked by wife  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

Rum and diet cokes

Prolly 4

2200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb tortillas filled with pulled wild hog!

Protein shake

----------


## Lifted1

Tri tip, yellow potato, brown rice mixed with kale, peas and carrots.

----------


## zaggahamma

Toppings off 2 slices 

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple club crackers w

Jalapeño pimento cheese

Top of a banana nut muffin

Too many crispy choc chip mini cookies

2929/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Jalapeño pimento cheese


Say that 5x fast lol

Steak and chicken strips 
Brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## jesse4466

> Coffee


That's not eating. lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's not eating. lol


Some would argue the food i consume isnt either lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> Some would argue the food i consume isnt either lol


I see you like muffin tops......

----------


## Joco71

Coffee EAS protein Shake and Necterine

----------


## RaginCajun

Carb load day!

Just had pulled wild hog on an Ezekiel English muffin and in a low carb wrap.

Protein shake with raspberries

----------


## zaggahamma

> I see you like muffin tops......


Bwahahaha...on rare occasion...never thump the stump

----------


## zaggahamma

Nathans all beef hot dog

Couple sams club samples

Lil ice cold fountain coke

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Bacon and egg sandwhich
Biscuit

----------


## RaginCajun

Ginger ale and knob creek

----------


## RaginCajun

Frozen jack n coke, tastes like an icee!

Chicken n jalapeño slider, beef slider

----------


## zaggahamma

Pumpkin spice coffee from 711 @ 4pm

Cheddar cheese pringles at 7pm

Now rum and coke

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 screwdriver

1200/day

Just sat down at golden corral however

----------


## RaginCajun

Few more jack n cokes Oats, scoop of protein powder, sugar free vanilla cream, and raspberries

Hopadillo beer

----------


## zaggahamma

> Few more jack n cokes Oats, scoop of protein powder, sugar free vanilla cream, and raspberries
> 
> Hopadillo beer


lil bit of a buzz today it looks....i ran out

----------


## zaggahamma

2666/day after the buffet

fried chicken...lil meat loaf...lil pot roast over mashed taters n gravy carrots peas..lil corn..lil chic noodle soup...lil clam chowder...

..lil carrot cake..lil ba.. pudding...tad bit of ice cream....few baby choc chip cookies....and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast

bacon

lil syrup

550/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a steak n cheese subway with chips and OJ 

End of carb loading  :Frown:

----------


## Lifted1

Pancakes, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 chicken sausages, and hashbrowns...I <3 Sunday!

----------


## RaginCajun

About to eat a slice of this! Keto-pizza!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## zaggahamma

Beautiful lookin pizza pie

----------


## zaggahamma

Samples at costco 777

Bottle of white merlot while watching the superbowl of golf and lol football

1400/day

Panini pleasure soon

Half the panini we made i have it @500

And was sooooo good (ham & provolone)

So 1900/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 boiled eggs and another sliver of pizza pie

----------


## zaggahamma

So low/no carb crust cagin? Good? Id like to try that recipe!

----------


## RaginCajun

> So low/no carb crust cagin? Good? Id like to try that recipe!


Yup, low carb but high fat. I found it on a keto site call ruled me I think.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein ice cream!

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a couple Morrocon appetizers

Guess a dessert now too as if thats a big surprise...

Aguita

Ridiculously small portions

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pumpkin pie a la mode

& 2 cookies

2666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black

----------


## RaginCajun

3 scrambled eggs topped with pulled wild hog

Coffee with sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 930

now shepherds pie

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of Keto pizza, 2 boiled eggs, and spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Nij

Oats w/. whey & some cottage cheese  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 cups oats and 40 gram vanilla protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

one boiled egg and one mozzarella stick

----------


## Lifted1

1/4 cup of grits with handful of raspberries. still hungry...

----------


## Lifted1

3.25oz bag of Krave garlic chili pepper all-natural beef jerky

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ounces of butterball turkey thigh

1/ cup taters

3/4 cup stuffing

1/3 cup steamed peas

1&1/2 Tbsp turkey gravy/broth

Water

1818/day

----------


## DrewZ

protein shake.

45cal Unsweetened Coconut Milk,
Heaping scoop of natty peanut butter,
Strawberries, Ice, 2 scoops vanilla protein powder.
1 tsp. of psyllium husk, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine, 1g vitamin C.

Smooth and thick like soft serve ice cream.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 scrambled eggs topped with pulled wild hog

And it's soooooo good

----------


## RaginCajun

Yummy dark chocolate protein shake

----------


## Lifted1

1.5 chicken breasts, big pile of broccoli and some angel hair pasta. finally full.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pumpkin pie a la mode yum

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil ham and provo panini action

2777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

3 scrambled eggs with onions/peppers/garlic, sour cream, salsa, and cheddar

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coke and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Nathans dog

Lil coke

505/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

H20

575

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

700/day

----------


## Joco71

Protein shake + bowl chilli

----------


## RaginCajun

a slice of keto pizza, one boiled egg, and a mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## zaggahamma

left over turkey and sides

couple sips of caramel iced coffee

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

One boiled egg

----------


## Domraise

Sardines with olive oil and some whole grain bread.

----------


## Megalodon6

2 chicken breast and a sweet tater.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

just finished a bowl of

oatmeal with cinnamon and splenda

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 1/4 chicken strips

lil bbq sauce

2400

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152949

----------


## uhit

1/2 Cup of brown rice + Chicken Breast + 1/4 cup of cucumbers

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Large bowl of home made Chicken Noodle Soup that is packed with chicken. Perfect for the weather here as we have fall like temps. Good timing.

----------


## RaginCajun

had 3 scrambled eggs topped with pulled wild hog, dark chocolate protein shake, and coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of Keto pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

(last of the turkey leftover(s)

first meal of the day since the cant sleep oatmeal and chicken finger snack at 4am

me and the bitch split it...got my half first  :Smilie: 

coffee around noon

450/500 day

----------


## RaginCajun

another slice of keto pizza

----------


## uhit

Half chicken from nandos with a crap load of sauce and one serving of spicy rice

----------


## RaginCajun

3 boiled eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

3 chedda squares

----------


## Sfla80

Crock pot ...chicken and cabbage. Came out great. 

But basamati rice I can not get done cooking....rice cooker. Freaking over cook every time. Ate one cup and threw rest away. I made 3 cups (dry measure)

But definitely going to do crock pot more often. Friday will be flank and cabbage

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 5pm

630pm half a small coffee at McDonald's

1150

----------


## RaginCajun

Caesar salad and 4 strips of bacon

Yummy protein shake for later

----------


## zaggahamma

corned beef hash

rican style

couple slices sweet plantains

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

skinny cow ice cream sammy

few cape cod kettle cooked chips

few ginger snaps

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

3 mini crispy choc chip cookies

2333

----------


## Khazima

Proton shake with milk post-deadlift session

----------


## Nij

Whole wheat wrap with 3 tbs of peanut butter. Mmm

----------


## RaginCajun

3 scrambled eggs topped with pulled wild hog and coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey sandwhich es
3 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 1015

11:15 ham and provolone panini (1/2)

500/day

----------


## uhit

Just indulged myself into a 16 oz steak..

Kinda messed up my fat macros because now I can't eat my chicken thighs. Steamed chicken breast it is.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken tenderloins, wrapped in bacon and stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeno!

----------


## RaginCajun

ate the toppings off of two pieces of pizza, one pepperoni and the other sausage/mushroom (no crust)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152976

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ounces of thin ribeye off grill

Mashed taters

Corn

1750/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg n avocado bacon salad!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 scrambled eggs

3 strips bacon

1 dry toast

2200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark Chocolate almond milk shake

----------


## zaggahamma

choc almonds

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

Cape cod kettle cooked chips

2555/day

----------


## almostgone

Another couple of flank steak wraps w/ a smear of horseradish...

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## Alexisss

Egg whites

----------


## RaginCajun

3 scrambled eggs, onions/garlic/peppers, mozzarella cheese, sour cream, salsa, and 4 strips of bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 9

now 3/4 of this dry a$$ pos turkey sammy


crystal light

333/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1.5 cup oats with stevia and cinnamon and a 40 gram vanilla protein shake.

----------


## RaginCajun

carb load day! had a dirty blonde (beer, haha), chips n queso, and a pizza philly cheesesteak!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 152987

----------


## zaggahamma

730pm

coffee black with a dark choc almond biscotti

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 730pm coffee black with a dark choc almond biscotti 1200/day


Coffee, this late! You crazy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Wholefoods pizza!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Coffee, this late! You crazy!


wild man yeh

lol

had planned on going to epcot but rained like hell

----------


## zaggahamma

8pm northern beans n ham n rice

9pm-1am 

ice cream chips cookies

3333/day

----------


## Narkissos

waffles and almond milk  :Smilie:

----------


## uhit

2 wholemeal toast with peanut butter splattered over them and 3 egg whites <3

----------


## RaginCajun

Carb loading still, two pieces of wholefoods pizza (whole wheat crust, peppers, black olives, pepperoni, and bacon!)

----------


## Zodiac82

4 eggs
4 pieces of bacon
Hash brown

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO- Last slice of pizza and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

scrambled eggs

bacon

dry toast

water

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coke zero and knob creek

----------


## zaggahamma

my stomach is eating itself  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> my stomach is eating itself


Reported

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky stick and cheddar stick

7up and knob creek

----------


## RaginCajun

Pan frying some venison backstrap for LSU game!

----------


## zaggahamma

Latin buffet

3.19 oz coke

1551/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n grape juice

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more

2020/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Half chic salad sammy

Cape cod kettle chips

Ice cream cones

3333/day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 small red potato, 3-4 oz. Brussels sprouts...

----------


## Zodiac82

Big chicken breast 
2 wings
Red beans and rice 
Fries

----------


## zaggahamma

all day

coffee x2

ham and provo sammy

vodka and grape juice

couple ribs

black beans and rice

cake and ice cream

2800

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153018

----------


## zaggahamma

Rice cereal

300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Rice cereal300/day


you ok? what you doing up that early  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 5 stirps bacon, lil mozz cheese, sour cream, salsa, and wrapped up in a low carb wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky stick and cheddar stick. also have coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

> you ok? what you doing up that early


thanks for asking

threw my back out in the afternoon

woke temporarily for an hour or 2

chronic back issues and about 2 times a year it knocks me completely down and out though for 2-5 days usually

icing back as i type and 

COFFEE

----------


## marcus300

Toasted oats
banana 
6 whole eggs
cinnamon

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs 
Baked lays 
Grapes

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks for askingthrew my back out in the afternoonwoke temporarily for an hour or 2chronic back issues and about 2 times a year it knocks me completely down and out though for 2-5 days usuallyicing back as i type and COFFEE


damn, get well man

----------


## zaggahamma

preciate bro

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 of a lil bbq pork steak

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

venison bacon wraps (piece of venison backstrap, jalapeno, and cream cheese, wrapped up in bacon) and caesar salad

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 3/4 chic strips

lil bbq

1.93 oz cherry coke

666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Damn...did pack a pwo. .so some Pb

----------


## zaggahamma

pringles and cherry coke

999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky stick and cheddar cheese stick

----------


## RaginCajun

Bleu cheese salad and two pieces of sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and grape juice s

1400

And back might b fixed for gym manana

----------


## zaggahamma

Piece of a cream puff at epcot

1500

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham and provolone sammy yum

1999

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein frostee

----------


## zaggahamma

Frostee?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Frostee?


It has the consistency of a frostee. Almond milk, protein powder, dark chocolate cocoa, ice, and a lil cream. Blend it all up, place in freezer, let it get about half way frozen, and then break it up all up evenly and demolish!

----------


## zaggahamma

Cake and coffee

2444/day

Gym tomorrow thank God..back recouped faster than thought

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 5 stirps bacon, lil mozz cheese, sour cream, salsa, and wrapped up in a low carb wrap

----------


## uhit

200g of steak and 1/2 cup of brown pasta

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
2 hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee black

french toast

bacon

lil syrup

water

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had beef jerky and chedda sticks earlier

Now, enjoying a chicken/beef mix, it's called a Hanover plate.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo frostee  :Wink: 

1100/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

8oz ground turkey and brown rice with black beans

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Spoonfuls of pb

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky stick and cheddar cheese stick

----------


## zaggahamma

shepherds pie in oven

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of shepherd's pie

2oz ice cold coke

1555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon wrapped venison backstrap stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeño

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Vanilla Soft serve

2333/day

----------


## Joco71

Man I have been falling off the wagon like 4 days now. I' m so dissapointed. I need to get my shit together. So if anyone else is having trouble get your shit together.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153033

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 5 stirps bacon, lil mozz cheese, sour cream, salsa, and wrapped up in a low carb wrap

----------


## Juced_porkchop

A measly bowl of HOT Meso soup because Im sooo &$%king sick! :, (

----------


## Joco71

> Bacon wrapped venison backstrap stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeño


Man that sounds good!! I will be filling my freezer with fresh venison here in a couple weeks. Cant wait!!

----------


## tripmachine

yum. BEAT YOUR EGGS WITH COTTAGE CHEESE THEN SCRAMBLE! :b (you will be glad you did... ALSO get pineapple cottage cheese to beat them with as well!)

----------


## zaggahamma

10:15 coffee

now 2/3 of this 

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky stick and cheddar stick a little earlier

----------


## RaginCajun

Just mauled some chicken fingers, French fries, and Texas toast. Damn me to hell!

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
Fruit bowl

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100 day

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub o' egg salad
Pb

----------


## tripmachine

PWO shake - 

1 scoop isopure strawberries and cream - 25g protein
egg whites - 25g worth of protein
3/4 scoop Karbolyn
1 banana
Ice

blend it up in the vitamix. yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham and provolone

On puerto rican pan sabao bread

Lil mayo/must smear

Pringles

1888/day

----------


## Little_John

Butternut squash and deer meat mash

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

2100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> PWO shake -
> 
> 1 scoop isopure strawberries and cream - 25g protein
> egg whites - 25g worth of protein
> 3/4 scoop Karbolyn
> 1 banana
> Ice
> 
> blend it up in the vitamix. yum


Is it creepy that my pic is up in the background lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153048

----------


## zaggahamma

> Is it creepy that my pic is up in the background lol


i saw me too

felt like a celebrity

coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade breakfast taco - low carb wheat wrap, 4 strips bacon, two eggs, sour cream, mozz cheese, and salsa.

----------


## zaggahamma

mine



black dog

422/day

----------


## RaginCajun

just had the insides of a few kolaches

----------


## zaggahamma

Black coffee #2

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

general tsoa's chicken with brown rice made fresh to order

----------


## tripmachine

> Is it creepy that my pic is up in the background lol


lolol.... you just happened to be the last person that posted in this board as I took the pic of my PWO shake! lol...

----------


## tripmachine

> i saw me too
> 
> felt like a celebrity
> 
> coffee, black



hahahahahaha! Hey how much effort does it take for you to count your calories each time you eat something? Do you have a template of all their macros already? It seems very hard to calorie / macro count but maybe after the first week or two it gets easy if you save the data?

----------


## RaginCajun

> hahahahahaha! Hey how much effort does it take for you to count your calories each time you eat something? Do you have a template of all their macros already? It seems very hard to calorie / macro count but maybe after the first week or two it gets easy if you save the data?


Myfitnesspal app

----------


## zaggahamma

> hahahahahaha! Hey how much effort does it take for you to count your calories each time you eat something? Do you have a template of all their macros already? It seems very hard to calorie / macro count but maybe after the first week or two it gets easy if you save the data?


Guestimates 4 me

I figure to be off anywhere from 100-300 calories per day

But as long as i am close i am happy 

Not a bb'r so i dont need to be strict or accurate

But has really helped with accountability and luckily weight/fat loss 

15-20 lbs in the last 15-20 months

----------


## zaggahamma

Kettle cooked mesquite chips on the way home

Now lil shepherds pie pre workout

931/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> i saw me too
> 
> felt like a celebrity
> 
> coffee, black


Lol I kno right




> lolol.... you just happened to be the last person that posted in this board as I took the pic of my PWO shake! lol...


lol

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
3 hb eggs
Pb

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo chocolate and peanut butter slushie

1616/day

----------


## Zodiac82

6 slices of pizza
Watching stupid game  :Frown:

----------


## Lifted1

^i hate the feeling of shame after eating too much pizza, but i do it all the time lol

2 big bowls of homemade chicken and dumplings!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> i hate the feeling of shame after eating too much pizza, but i do it all the time lol
> 
> 2 big bowls of homemade chicken and dumplings!!!


Well the sad face was because the redskins are losing not the pizza
Lol

----------


## Lifted1

hahaha

i just watched them finally score a few mins ago.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil ham

Lil black beans n rice

(Leftovers) and were just a bit too leftover to eat much

1800

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 chickfila sammy

1931/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate almonds

2020/day

----------


## uhit

300g of chicken breast
75g of brown pasta

YUM

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

ham and provolone sammy

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 banana

460

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## Docd187123

Kafta, tabouleh, and potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

kofta or kafta

----------


## zaggahamma

Bite of whole grain bread with evoo (costco sample)

1222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Rotisserie chicken

1600

----------


## Little_John

Sweet taters

----------


## Nij

Gluten free pizza. Not nearly as bad as I was expecting it to be.

----------


## zaggahamma

Soft serve vanilla

Pringles

M&m's

2400

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153075

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153087

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153089

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153090

----------


## < <Samson> >

Chicken, brown rice & Coke Zero

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Vanilla protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast taco - low carb wrap, two eggs, 5 strips bacon, sour cream, mozz cheese, and salsa.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 medium boiled eggs

bowl watermelon

1.39 OZ simply OJ

319/day (PRE WORKOUT)

----------


## RaginCajun

one scoop of chicken salad, one scoop of tuna salad, and romaine salad with 1,000 island

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Carb bar
Peanuts
3 hb eggs

----------


## uhit

Pre bed snack with leftover steak and cashews dipped in peanut butter.

Omnomnomnom

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Peanuts
1 hb egg
Crabmeat
Pb

----------


## Lifted1

chicken, red mashed potatoes and gravy. half an apple.

i was still hungry so i had half a natty pb and jelly on whole wheat. still hungry...

----------


## Lifted1

handful of cashews and 1/3 cup of steel cut oats with some raspberries.

----------


## RaginCajun

stick of beef jerky and stick of chedda

----------


## zaggahamma

> chicken, red mashed potatoes and gravy. half an apple.
> 
> i was still hungry so i had half a natty pb and jelly on whole wheat. still hungry...


eat slower

well unless you want the cals

----------


## Lifted1

> eat slower
> 
> well unless you want the cals


i did a full body workout today so i think my body's just refueling. i dont mind the cals tho as long as i gain muscle without fat lol

----------


## zaggahamma

3 spare ribs that ive had in crock pot since noon

3/4 cup mashed taters made with said rib reduction water and milk

1/2 cup steamed corn with butter and salt

1800/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3 spare ribs that ive had in crock pot since noon 3/4 cup mashed taters made with said rib reduction water and milk 1/2 cup steamed corn with butter and salt 1800/day


Mmmmmm......ribs

----------


## RaginCajun

5 chicken wings and a breakfast taco

----------


## kelkel

> 5 chicken wings and a breakfast taco


Living on the edge!

----------


## headkick

> Gluten free pizza. Not nearly as bad as I was expecting it to be.


good GF pizza is hard to find. Luckily I found a place just a couple of minutes from home that has pretty good GF pizza for when I get the urge. 

I had spaghetti today for the first time since going GF over a year ago. Brand was Heartland and it was actually pretty good

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon

1850

----------


## Lifted1

chicken breast, yellow potato with carrots and broccoli.

scoop of vanilla with two reese's minis and a brownie bite mixed in.

----------


## almostgone

2 more chicken & spinach wraps...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153103

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Carb bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Pulled pork sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 chicken egg cheese burrito

391/day

----------


## Joco71

Protien shake and yogurt

Cup of coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - low carb wrap, 4 strips bacon, two eggs, lil mozz, sour cream, and salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

lunch - spinach/romaine salad, 3 boiled eggs, lil bacon n chedda. cup of fire roasted tortilla soup.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 hb eggs
Pb

----------


## RaginCajun

sliced turkey breast, mustard, and a pickle

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 444pm

yum

1133/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate protein milk shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153114

----------


## zaggahamma

3 chickfila strips

lil bbq sauce

cole slaw

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

Yum

1850

Back on track

----------


## zaggahamma

Mb egg

1919

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, two eggs, 4 strips bacon, sour cream, and salsa

Dark chocolate protein shake 

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zempey

Loaded oatmeal and coffee. Chicken wings last night and feel like crap today.

----------


## Zodiac82

Pbj sandwhich

----------


## kelkel

Pasta with lean hamburger & chicken in it.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

eggs

bacon

toast

lil natty pb

OJ

550/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Egg salad
Pb
Apple

----------


## zaggahamma

super chocolatey pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had philly cheese steak from subway, chips, and lemonade for lunch. was feeling like i needed some carbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

two really super thin sugar cookies, beef jerky, and chedda stick

----------


## RaginCajun

3 beef fajita tacos, made from a real live mexican

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry ragin

Made u sound like a piggy with 3 straight posts

Lol

Few vodka and juices

Mcdouble

Pringles

Sip of OJ

Watermelon

2400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple pepperidge farm cookies

2666/day

----------


## almostgone

1 oz. of roasted almonds.

----------


## Zodiac82

4 slices of the Devils pie (pizza)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry ragin Made u sound like a piggy with 3 straight posts Lol Few vodka and juices Mcdouble Pringles Sip of OJ Watermelon 2400/day


Haha!

I love to eat so no worries, oink oink!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, sour cream, smoked Gouda, and salsa

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs mixed in slow cooked chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

few large shrimp

watermelon

boiled egg

crystal light

275/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smash burger and sweet pot fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Shredded chicken
2 hb eggs
1/2 turkey club
All mixed in a bowl with sriracha sauce
Yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

931/day

Chili been working in crock pot all day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky and chedda stick

----------


## zaggahamma

Ritz bitz pb

Lil ginger ale

1144

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153144

----------


## RaginCajun

2 beef fajita tacos on wheat, 1 rotisserie chicken taco on wheat, and chips and queso

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Grilled cheese sandwich with fries hah

----------


## zaggahamma

Knew the hospital visit was gonna cause a McDonald's visit

Couldn't wait til 9 for my chili

Mcdouble

Small ff

Water

Large cup chili (yum)(brewed all day)

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffe

then 3/4 of this



and crystal light preworkout

500/day

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Big bowl of oatmeal with some stevia and fat free half and half added and a 40 gram vanilla protein shake. I also had a few grapes and a few almonds too.

----------


## RaginCajun

had 3 eggs, 4 strips bacon, salsa, and a dark chocolate protein shake for breakfast

----------


## jimmyinkedup

AN amazing sirloin steak. They were on sale buy one get one free so I stocked up big time. This one is 17oz and i cooked it medium rare and am having 2 large red potatoes with it. I also put some butter on the potatoes.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 333pm

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket sammy

3 curly fries

2 oz coke

3 rum & diets

Vodka and grape

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eaters today

lemme look around for some snacks

----------


## zaggahamma

rotisserie chicken boob

tad red skin tater salad

2400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil chocolate ice cream w/ lil 2% milk

(shake in a tub)

2700

----------


## zaggahamma

chips and cookies

3333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

small ham and provolone panini

scrambled farm fresh eggs

2 oz simply OJ

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 cheeseburgers
3 hotdogs
Moonshine

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 hot dog loaded

3 oz coke

888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Rum lil vodka lil cran lotta diet coke

1234/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 chickfila sammy

2 & 1/2 mozz sticks

1/2 cup chili

Few saltines

Coke

2200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

& lil cookie & lil cake

2900/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Mcdouble

Sm ff

Coke

Coke

750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

fal of the bone spare ribs from 6 hour crock pot cooking

1/4 cup cream corn

couple swiss rolls and couple cookies

coke

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Carribean chicken

This was dessert 

Attachment 153201

Wife and I's first anniversary

----------


## zaggahamma

Congrats bro  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka & juice

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chips cookies ice cream

Wtf

3666

----------


## Zodiac82

> Congrats bro


Thanks man!

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, 2 eggs, 2 chicken breakfast patties, salsa, and sour cream


Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

jalapeno mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## RaginCajun

> Carribean chickenThis was dessert Attachment 153201Wife and I's first anniversary


congrats cancer!

----------


## RaginCajun

Caesar spinach salad and armadillo egg (jalapeño pepper stuffed with cream cheese, stuffed inside some ground meat)

----------


## RaginCajun

mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## uhit

250g of chicken breast with a dab of hot peri peri sauce to dip it in as well as 37.5g of brown rice  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> congrats cancer!


Appreciate it RC! 

Turkey club
Chicken breast 
Chopped up in bowl w/grapes

----------


## jimmyinkedup

There are these carmel green apple candies. They are like salt water taffies. They are my freaking weakness. The wife bought 2 bags and i just ate around 1/2 a bag of the ****ers. Downed a protein shake after but its not good these things will be around.

----------


## Zodiac82

> There are these carmel green apple candies. They are like salt water taffies. They are my freaking weakness. The wife bought 2 bags and i just ate around 1/2 a bag of the ****ers. Downed a protein shake after but its not good these things will be around.


Lol I kno. .they are good

----------


## RaginCajun

another armadillo egg (cream cheese stuffed jalapeno, covered in ground meat)

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pepperoni slices and mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## RaginCajun

Avocado and 2.5 pieces of chicken sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs
1/2 turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

turkey and provolone panini

crystal light

400/day

glad the 3 day junk food eating is ending

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - low carb wrap, 4 strips bacon, 2 egss, sour cream, and salsa. lunch - jimmy johns gargantuan (take bread out) with salt vinegar chips

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hb eggs
Turkey club mixed together

Lil Pb
Carb bar

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake at 444pm

yum

1050/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil ny strip

lil tater salad

1515/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153220

----------


## RaginCajun

Helped out a neighbor

Few slices of pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1600

----------


## zaggahamma

up p chili 

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 banana

With natty pb

Yum 

Finally full

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Turkey n cheese panini

Sip of OJ

450

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - low carb wrap, 2 stips bacon, 2 eggs, sour cream, and salsa. 2 breakfast chicken patties and coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Sante Fe grilled chicken sammy and baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100

----------


## Zodiac82

4 hb eggs mixed in with jelly meatballs

Ooooh myyy gosh

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana 
Pb

----------


## Zodiac82

Blueberry break biscuits 

Damn it feels like everythin I'm eatin is goin into a black hole

----------


## zaggahamma

few ounces of cold leftover ny strip

1400

----------


## RaginCajun

Two armadillo eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg salad sammy

Few pringles

1/2 cup (last) of the chili

2/3 banana w natty pb

Couple servings of litely salty lightly sweet kettle corn

2333

----------


## kelkel

Cottage Cheese with Mandarin Oranges.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein frosty and handful of vit A and vit E

----------


## clarky.

Tin of tuna wee drop mayo and whey

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast - low carb wrap, chicken breakfast patty, 3 strips of bacon, mozzarella cheese, sour cream, and salsa

Coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 eggs

3 small strips bacon

1 dry toast

6 oz simply OJ

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

smashburger with sweet pot fries, and a lemonade

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hb eggs
Bbq chicken
Potato skins

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153274

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil slow cooked pork

Lil baked in evoo sweet tater

1500

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious multi grain crackers

Sharp white cheddar

Red grapes

1999

----------


## RaginCajun

> Delicious multi grain crackers Sharp white cheddar Red grapes 1999


No vino?

----------


## RaginCajun

Two armadillo eggs (cream cheese stuffed jalapeño wrapped in ground meat) and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> No vino?


Not tonight bro

Been ridiculous with the sugar lately

Needed to stop the bleeding 

Crystal light had to do it

----------


## Lifted1

^ hahaha i feel that! i woke up today feeling fat from eating too much of the damn Halloween candy my wife put out on the table...ate one every time i walked by it for 3 days, but luckily they are minis.

nighttime chocolate fudge protien shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more cheese & mg crackers

Sip of oj

2222

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153279

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, 2 eggs, 2 strips bacon, chicken patty, mozzarella cheese, sour cream, and salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## [email protected]

Pork chops and mixed veggies.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 lawnmower beers, chicken Philly sammy, chips and queso

Yes, I feel fat

----------


## Lifted1

.....

----------


## Lifted1

^hahaha but it tastes sooooooo good!

2 chicken breasts, 2 cups brown rice, avacado and fresh salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

Late start...lil chest cold and restin a lil extra

Coffee 11ish

12:30

4/5 chickfila sammy

Orange juice

Preworkout

4pm

Pwo shake yum

1199/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple small homemade bbq pulled pork sammies

Lil cole slaw

Crystal light

1991/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 of a medium banana

3/4 tbsp natty pb

2121/day

----------


## Lifted1

Whole grain pasta, organic olive oil marinara and chicken breast with a side of broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

Dark chocolate peanut m&m's

Water

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon

eggs

toast

oj

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1188

----------


## zaggahamma

Come on cajun...armadillo eggs? Whats that whiskey u drink?

Cancer...9 hard boiled eggs?

Small bbq pulled pork sammy...lil larger than a slider

1550/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and grape juice

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple hours left...dont make me the only eater today...

Dos mas vodkas

1919/day

----------


## zempey

Thanks Giving dinner, feel like I am going to explode. Thank goodness it is bulk season for me. Have to do it all over again tomorrow.

----------


## zaggahamma

W2g zempey!

Late night dinner comin up for me hopin i have instant potatoes!

----------


## zaggahamma

Had instant tater but was a fiasco

Tried stirring it into the slowcooker with the leftover pulled pork and juice/fat

Wasnt good!

But ate a lil of it

With yummy farm fresh creamed corn

Cole slaw

2300/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Blue bell cherry vanilla ice cream

2666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cookies

2999

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

French Toast

Bacon

666/day

----------


## Wintermaul

250g chicken breast, 300g broccoli and 100g babycarrots

----------


## jesse4466

Hooters wings lol

----------


## djs2224

Egg shake with pb oatmeal a banna mixed all in and some honey

----------


## RaginCajun

Two homemade breakfast tacos

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cancer...9 hard boiled eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 1550/day


Had to go back and see...I saw where I put 3 down ..and my phone doesn't ley me see pics posted after a while..but that sounds close to what I have 6-7

Pb sandwhich
Big bowl of tuna

----------


## RaginCajun

hamburger steak, green beans, and diet mtn dew

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee round noon

chickfila strips

coleslaw

simply OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Big piece if chicken
Pb
Carb bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky and chedda cheese stick

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken boob

Tater salad

Crystal light

1100

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more boob

Lil leg

1666

----------


## RaginCajun

Someone say boob?

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple pieces of blackened speckled trout and bleu cheese salad

----------


## tice1212

Cottage cheese with semi sweet chocolate chips

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate protein frostee

----------


## zaggahamma

A red pear

Cream of wheat

2020

----------


## Lifted1

scoop of french vanilla ice cream with a reese's cup mixed in. sooooooo good.

----------


## zaggahamma

Thigh

Miniature butterfinger

2333

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 med. red potato, undetermined amount of Brussels sprouts. Small blast of Koops horseradish mustard on the side.

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - 2 low carb wraps, 5 strips bacon, mozz cheese, 2 eggs, sour cream, and salsa. coffee with sugar free fat free pumpkin spice creamer. snack at 10, sweet baby ray beef jerky

----------


## RaginCajun

had zoe's for lunch, grilled chicken breast and double grilled veggies

----------


## Lifted1

2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup hashbrowns, slice of whole wheat toast with natural jam and a protien shake.

----------


## Joco71

2 grilled chicken breasts chopped and wrapped in corn tortilla with avocado. Yum!!

----------


## Lifted1

Chicken & steak in wild rice with kale

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and chedda stick

----------


## Lifted1

Banana and a scoop of protien

----------


## DCI

2 breast of chicken, 100g of rice and 150g of peas

----------


## Lifted1

1/3 cup steel cut oats with a handful of blackberries and cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153364

----------


## Lifted1

talapia fillet, brown rice, carrots, kale and peas with a coors light.

----------


## RaginCajun

Two blackened speckled trout filets and Caesar salad

----------


## Lifted1

Popcornopolis caramel corn...dangerously delicious!

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate n peanut butter protein shake

----------


## Lifted1

Scoop of orange dreamsicle ISO 100 and a bottle of water

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - two low carb wraps, 5 strips bacon, mozz cheese, 2 eggs, sour cream, and sirracha sauce. snack now - jalapeno beef jerky

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

bacon

egg

dry toast

orange juice

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Zoe's steak roll ups and side of fruit

----------


## Schwarzenegger

- 1.5 cup steel cut oats cooked with milk
- coffee

650 calories

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1122

----------


## Lifted1

8:15: pre workout drink

8:30~10:15: gallon of water with bcaa

10:30: 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup hashbrowns, slice of organic whole wheat with natural jam and a protien shake.

12:30: apple with natural peanut butter

----------


## Lifted1

chicken linguine with red pepper alfredo sauce and a bread stick. mini pack of milk duds for desert

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and cheddar stick

----------


## Lifted1

banana and a scoop of protien

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken caesar salad appetizer

1300

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked sausage and green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of pasta fajoli soup

Couple breadsticks

Both olive garden products left over/take home

1750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

1950

----------


## Lifted1

4:30: 1/3 cup steel cut oats with blackberries

6:30: spicy jalapeño chicken breast, yellow potato, cauliflower, carrots and pea snaps with a shock top

----------


## RaginCajun

Pumpkin spice dark chocolate protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

2100

----------


## Lifted1

Handful of cashews and protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - two low carb wraps, 5 strips bacon, mozz cheese, 2 eggs, sour cream, and sirracha sauce. snack now - jalapeno beef jerky

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 1/2 cup oats, banana, handful of almonds and 40 gram protein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2 and 1/4 chicken strips

large golden delicious apple

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken
Pb
Carb bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of a 1/4 lb all beef dog

3 sips pepsi

1339/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gravy pork steak

Sweet potatoes baked in evoo

Ny style potato salad

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

2400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast: two homemade breakfast tacos. coffee with sugar free pumpkin spice creamer

----------


## jimmyinkedup

bowl of raisin bran with whole milk and 40 gram vanilla protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1/2 chicken salad on wheatberry and romaine

few kettle bbq chips

large golden delicious apple

crystal light

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had two lawnmower beers, chicken philly cheesesteak and chips/queso.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken steak egg /bacon and cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1122/day

----------


## Lifted1

Super taco salad with cantina thins, 93/7 ground beef, lettuce, low fat Mexican cheese, fresh salsa, guacamole and jalapeños.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cappuccino

Slice of combo pizza

3 sips Pepsi

1555/day

----------


## Lifted1

Sweet and sour chicken stir fry with snap peas, peppers, carrots and green onions on a bed of white rice topped with sriracha chili sauce.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153392

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 pork steak

Garlic breadstick

3/4 serving sour cream and onion chips

I small square slice sharp white cheddar 

Couple multi grain crackers

2 oz pepsi

2100

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier - had a cheddar cheese and sausage kolache and one peanut chocolate donut! And chocolate milk!

Just stuck a doe with my bow, about to go track her. So pumped!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Earlier - had a cheddar cheese and sausage kolache and one peanut chocolate donut! And chocolate milk! Just stuck a doe with my bow, about to go track her. So pumped!!!


Found her!!!

Heading to the processor!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

French toast

Bacon

475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

perfect pear

555

----------


## zaggahamma

Cappuccino

Dark chocolate almond biscotti

777/day

----------


## DrewZ

7oz chicken titty with 1tbl spoon EVVO + 0 cal BBQ sauce.
2 hand fulls of pumpkin seeds

----------


## Zodiac82

Dbl quarter pounder

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh homemade egg salad sammy 545pm

Crockpot chicken stew 7pm

1550/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 burgers

----------


## zaggahamma

3 screwdrivers

3 Pepperidge farm tahoe cookies

2200

----------


## zempey

Beer.

----------


## zaggahamma

Blue bell rocky road binger

2999  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

3200

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken 
Steak shoulder

----------


## zaggahamma

Cappuccino

French Toast

Bacon

Water

550

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153424

----------


## zaggahamma

111 oz bud and bud lt

1444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153433

----------


## RaginCajun

For breakfast, had 3 left over whole wheat pepperoni pizza from wholefoods.

Coffee with sugar free pumpkin spice creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

Twice
Attachment 153452

----------


## jimmyinkedup

10oz chicken breast and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb and carb bar

----------


## RaginCajun

had steak rollups and a fruit cup from Zoe's for lunch

----------


## zempey

Home made Panang Curry with chicken and steamed rice, damn I miss Thailand.

----------


## Zodiac82

Pork slow cooked

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, 2 eggs, sour cream, mozz cheese, 3 strips bacon, and salsa

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pull pork sandwhiches

----------


## zempey

Roasted chicken, poutine(fries with cheese and gravy), and home made fresh rolls, Thai style.

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil kfc 

Attachment 153463

----------


## Lifted1

large herb crusted tilapia fillet with carrots, broccoli and cauliflower.

----------


## Lifted1

1/3 cup steel cut oats with handful of blackberries topped with honey.

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of steamed broccoli, 1 med. red potato....

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with casein protein, nuts, craisens, and an apple, with a cup of coffee.

----------


## DCI

Brown rice and chicken my favourite

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
3 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast had a mini marcus special - 3 eggs, handful of oats, and natty pb, all mixed in a skillet and topped with sugar free syrup. dark chocolate protein shake to wash it down.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

4/5 egg salad sammy

5.5 oz simply OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl full egg salad
Bowl of tuna
2 hb eggs
Lil bit of pork roast

----------


## Lifted1

Wife brought this lil Carmel apple trail mix treat home

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wife brought this lil Carmel apple trail mix treat home <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153471"/>



That looks like it has crack like properties

----------


## RaginCajun

4 whole eggs and protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Carb bar
Turkey club
Lil bit of tuna
1 hb egg

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

ham and swiss panini

crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

Super ripe yummy bartlett pear at noon

----------


## ghettoboyd

a big bowl of frosted flakes then chased it with a bowl of fruit loops....ohhh yeaaa don't I love me the breakfast cereal...what? it has the word fruit in it lol...don't worry it all fit into my macros so im good lol...

----------


## zaggahamma

mcdouble and small ff on way home

now strong cup of coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried wild hog backstrap!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n grape

2 rum n Pepsi

----------


## Lifted1

cashews an a protien shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Eggs

Grits

Bacon

Pear

Water

400

----------


## zaggahamma

Sample of hot apple cider w cinamon stick

----------


## Zodiac82

Triple bacon egg cheeseburger
Country burrito

----------


## Lifted1

Behind on my posts so here is breakfast and lunch.

Breakfast: 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, low fat cheese, 1/2 cup hashbrown and whole grain toast with natural jam. Protein shake


Snack: Apple with natural peanut butter 

Lunch: 2 cups brown rice, chicken breast, guacamole and fresh salsa.


Snack: Banana and protien shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1122/day

----------


## Lifted1

1/3 cup steel cut oats with blackberry/raspberries topped with natural honey.

----------


## jesse4466

16 oz rib eye, 2 cups of risotto, grilled string beans, shrimp cocktail, red beer, & NY cheesecake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1200

----------


## Lifted1

3 chicken tacos with lettuce, fresh tomatoe, avacado, salsa topped with low fat Mexican cheese. Corona light

----------


## zaggahamma

Pork steaks gravy/onions

Rice

1999

----------


## almostgone

2 EB eggs, 6 egg whites, 3 oz. 90/10 grilled h'burger, 1 oz. mozzarella cheese, some shredded kale, and a tablespoon of black bean and corn salsa. (The Publix store brand of black bean and corn salsa is pretty decent and is approx. 20 cal. for 2 tbsp.).

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pork steak 

Beautiful delicious macintosh apple

Coffee

333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at /between 245/330

999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee w cream

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken thighs

----------


## zaggahamma

Lasagna

Deviled eggs

1700/day

----------


## Lifted1

4 slices of deliciousness

----------


## Zodiac82

Cantina burger

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak w/ a blast of horseradish/ mustard, 1.5 cup of turnip greens, and a med. red potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

Cream o wheat

Made w coconut milk water splenda

2100

----------


## Zodiac82

2 dbl cheeseburgers

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153523

----------


## Lifted1

protien shake and banana

----------


## almostgone

2 wraps containing 6 oz. flank steak, lettuce, 1 oz. mozzarella cheese, lettuce, and a little horseradish.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

Same

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

2 turkey n swiss sliders

Water

499/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111

----------


## Zodiac82

While turkey breast
Pb
Carb bar

----------


## zaggahamma

3 rotisserie chicken sliders

YUMMMMMMMM

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Mozz sticks n marinara

Deviled eggs

Chicken soup

2444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, 3 eggs, sour cream, and some sirrachi sauce

Coffee with sugar free pumpkin spice creamer

----------


## Docd187123



----------


## tarmyg

Jealous like fck right now.

----------


## RaginCajun

daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummm docd187123!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and chedda stick

----------


## Docd187123

> daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummm docd187123!!!!!!!!!!


Lol. The girl and I went on a short trip for her bday to Boca Chica, Domnican Republic. The pics are food from the buffet, then a churrasco steak with fries, more buffet food, and a 1.25lb lobster with tostones.

----------


## Zodiac82

> 


Niice...but hey doc....can u turn ur camera in panoramic mode next time lol

----------


## Zodiac82

1/2 pound burger

----------


## Docd187123

> Niice...but hey doc....can u turn ur camera in panoramic mode next time lol


Roger that lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Turkey n swiss slider

1/2 boiled egg

Macintosh apple

475

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken cheesesteak salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

Yum

1177/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, lil sour cream, and salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

Green salad with honey mustard dressing

----------


## DrewZ

1 whole egg+egg whites and lean ground beef topped with real parm cheese inside a low carb high fiber tortilla with hot sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake (dark chocolate cocoa, cake batter protein powder, lil natty pb, almond milk, and ice)

----------


## zaggahamma

Northern beans n ham n rice

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

4 pieces of scrapple
6 scrambled eggs
Potatoes

----------


## Lifted1

tilapia fillet and rice with kale, carrots and peas.

----------


## zaggahamma

Addictive cheddar cheese pringles

1900/day

----------


## almostgone

> Lol. The girl and I went on a short trip for her bday to Boca Chica, Domnican Republic. The pics are food from the buffet, then a churrasco steak with fries, more buffet food, and a 1.25lb lobster with tostones.


Doc....you're killing me, buddy!  :Smilie:  I don't think they make food like that here in SC.  :Frown: 

Proud for you, man. Hope you and your lady had a great trip.

----------


## almostgone

9oz. of grilled chicken breast, 1 cup of yellow squash, 1/2 cup of egg noodles with a 1 tablespoon of watered down Ragu.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast

bacon

525/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Low carb wraps, 3 eggs, sour cream, and some sirrachi sauceCoffee with sugar free pumpkin spice creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and chedda stick

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club 
Chicken n cheese burrito

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1150

----------


## RaginCajun

zoe's - greek chicken marinara and salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Whole turkey breast
Pb

----------


## almostgone

1 scoop whey and a 1/2 cup of oats. Headed to the shop to lift.

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade fried chicken breast strips

----------


## zaggahamma

Juicy Nathans all beef 1/4 hot dog

With kraut mustard ketchup and mayo

1.5 oz ice cold coca cola

1600

----------


## zaggahamma

Pringles

3 caramel pecans

Macintosh apple

1991/day

----------


## Lifted1

chicken breast with salsa and some jalapenos, cashews and a protien shake

----------


## almostgone

Couple of lower carb wraps w/chicken breast, spinach, kale, a smidgen of mozzarella cheese, and spicy mustard.

----------


## almostgone

2 EB eggs, 6 egg whites, 4 oz. grilled 90/10 burger, 1 oz mozzarella, and a small amount of spinach and kale all cooked up together. Didn't really come out neat enough to call it an omelette, but it's still good.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Nutri grain bar

----------


## Iceberg

Grapes

----------


## RaginCajun

had left over homemade fried chicken breast strips and a dark chocolate protein shake. coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## gainz4dayz17

9 oz chicken breast w/ 1 cup brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast

bacon

1 oz milk

555/day

----------


## Mp859

2 turkey sausage and egg white sandwiches. And a protein shake. Mmmmm.

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken and avocado sammich, and mixed fruit cup

----------


## zaggahamma

Perfect macintosh apple

650

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and chedda stick

----------


## RaginCajun

Moscow mule

----------


## Lifted1

steel cut oat with raspberries/blackberries topped with honey

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger (no bun ) topped with roasted peppers, onions, and mushrooms. French fries

And Hopadillo beer

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm

2 pineapple and vodkas

Pot roast dinner

Now

Pwo shake  :Smilie: 

2333/day

----------


## Lifted1

chicken fajitas with red/green bell peepers, onions, lowfat mexican cheese, guacamole, fresh lime juice and a corona light

----------


## Lifted1

Homemade rice crispy treats with Reese's pieces!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, 3 eggs, sour cream, and sirrachi sauce. Coffee with sugar free cream

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

french toast

bacon

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n queso

Lawn mower beer

Chicken cheesesteak salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken fingers

Ff

Chili

Coke

1515/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153617

----------


## Lifted1

Bat wings, pumpkin puke, monster eyes, mummy fingers and some witches brew. Happy Halloween!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pineapple and grape juice with vodka x4

Sample at epcot food and wine festival

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Crock pot chicken

Mint cookies n cream shake

3500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Breakfast

Coffee

Eggs bacon toast lil homemade jelly

Lunch

Pot roast plate

Crystal light 

850

----------


## Times Roman

3/4 of a whole chicken

handful of shredded cheese

5 corn tortillas

2 cups of coffee


Breakfast!

oh yeah. a handful of dried banana chips

----------


## zaggahamma

3 lucious red ripe strawberries

888

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and pineapple

Vodka and grape

2 spare ribs

Lil black beans n rice

Succulent pear

Sharp white cheddar cheese

Few multi grain crackers

Crystal light

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coffee

Scram eggs

Crisp yummy bacon

Creamy buttery grits

Dry toast

Macintosh apple

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 costco all beef dog

Few sips pepsi

888

----------


## Iceberg

My sons bday party. Cake and pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd double vodka and juice

1313/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 3rd double vodka and juice 1313/day


lmbo.

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas

Few club crackers w spinach dip

Rican beef stew lil rice lil yukka

Slice of pumpkin pie al a mode

2666

----------


## Lifted1

teriyaki chicken with a barley, carrot, corn and split pea medley plus an egg roll.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few multi grain crackers

With sharp cheddar

1 pc of dark chocolate pumpkin seed bark

2950

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat dusted w/ cinnamon and Splenda...

----------


## Gaspaco

Nothing

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal

3300

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - cup of watermelon and protein shake (1 scoop and 1 cup almond milk)

Coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

Post-WO - wheat hoagie, smoked jalapeño n cheddar smoked deer sausage, and glass of low-sugar OJ

----------


## Docd187123

Grilled calamari, dragon shrimp, banger steak, and pork wrapped in bacon. Wish I had a pic of the red curry with chicken and coconut rice....

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 10am

now

3/4 of the eggs bacon toast

all of the macintosh

crystal light

404/day

----------


## Docd187123

> coffee at 10am
> 
> now
> 
> 3/4 of the eggs bacon toast
> 
> all of the macintosh
> 
> crystal light
> ...


A breakfast of champions lol. That my go to breakfast right there. On the weekends I'll add some homefries!

----------


## zaggahamma

yup i add grits occasionally  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Hanover plate (chicken, beef, avocado, onions, hummus, and pita bread)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

10oz Pork Tenderloin and 1 cup brown rice. 1/2 bag frozen broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1050

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried lil tit

Fried lil leg

1515/day

----------


## DrewZ

6oz chicken breast, banana, tea w/ stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of venison chili topped with sour cream, cheddar, and green onions

----------


## jesse4466

A lot of lamb chops

----------


## zempey

Casein shake and off to bed.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Bib juicy Bartlett pear

1616

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed & sea salt bark

1900/day

----------


## Lifted1

dinner: steak with honey roasted corn, bell peppers and scalloped potatoes. corona light

snack: gala apple with some natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of venison chili topped with 2 scrambled eggs, sour cream, cheddar, and green onions

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works and a coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

venison jerky

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 turkey, egg, swiss croissant

7 strawberries

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of venison chili topped with sour cream, cheddar, and green onions

----------


## RaginCajun

more venison jerky and pepperjack cheese stick

----------


## ghettoboyd

frosted flakes bitches, there grrrrrrrrrrrrate....

----------


## zempey

Plain ruffles, grilling rib eyes for dinner.

----------


## Lifted1

Freebird "Monster" burrito with chicken, lime rice, spanish rice, pinto beans, tomatoes, onions, hot sauce and guacamole. 

#HellaFull

----------


## zempey

I miss Cali burritos, I had one today up here in Canada and it just isn't the same. Burrito King in Ceres was my favorite, the hot sauce was so good I would drink it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 4pm

Apple at 6pm

Now a vodka and cran grape

1333/day

----------


## zempey

Rib eye steak, brussel sprouts, roasted potatoes, and acorn squash.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I miss Cali burritos, I had one today up here in Canada and it just isn't the same. Burrito King in Ceres was my favorite, the hot sauce was so good I would drink it.


Nice!

Reminds me of one of my crazy roommates in college

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd beverage

1500/day

----------


## Lifted1

> I miss Cali burritos, I had one today up here in Canada and it just isn't the same. Burrito King in Ceres was my favorite, the hot sauce was so good I would drink it.


ya theres something about authentic mexican food, especially salsa, I've drank some good stuff plenty of times lol. for reference here's a pic...these are some serious burritos!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried boob and leg

1/ 2 cup mash taters

Cabbage

Poured out a lil of the 2nd coctail from earlier

Crystal light

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 small pc of dark chocolate pumpkin seed and sea salt bark

2222/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of watermelon and protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Pull pork sandwhich
Pulled pork burrito
1 hb egg

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1 & 1/2 leftover chiken thighs

Lg macintosh

Sip crystal light

3/4 juicy pear

450

----------


## RaginCajun

venison chili and whole wheat hoagie, topped with cheddar cheese and mustard (it was like a sloppy joe! yummy!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken on wheat hoagie with baked Cheetos

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey and cheese burrito
2 hb eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and chedda cheese stick

----------


## zaggahamma

Modest plate of

Spareribs

Taters carrots onions

All seasoned w lawrys season salt lightly

Cooked in slow cooker 7 &1/2 hours  :Smilie: 

1666

----------


## marcus300

Spinach, potatoes and 7 eggs with a sprinkle of curry powder

----------


## Lifted1

chicken salad with carrots, cabbage, spinach, tomatoes, low fat mozzarella, crotons, jalapeños and Olive Garden Italian dressing.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Few club crackers

With spinach dip

1 bark of dark chocolate, pumkin seed, and sea salt

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 slice of thin sharp white cheddar cheese

4 lil multi grain crackers

2100

----------


## Zodiac82

Spaghetti
Big bbq burrito

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Rice Krispies and milk. 

Snap Crackle Pop

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works and a coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

4 eggs and bacon venison backstrap (wholly hell is this tasty!)

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 845

now leftover dinner

ribs taters onions carrots

and

a macintosh apple

450-550

----------


## RaginCajun

oh yeah, coffee with sugar free fat free pumpkin spice creamer

----------


## Jesusbrah

Oatmeal-and-Eggs-pancake
Protein shake
Leftover pizza
Broccoli 
And a cup of tea

----------


## DrewZ

Egg+ 1 cup egg whites, parm, salsa
Oats with plain 0%F Greek yogurt, Protein Powder and cinnamon.
Banana
2 Cups coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

egg drop soup, general tsoa's chicken (all titty meat) made fresh to order and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Love general tso chicken!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Love general tso chicken!


the place i go to is the shyznit!

----------


## zaggahamma

Hamburger

1700

----------


## Lifted1

trail mix

----------


## zempey

Homemade pea soup, garlic bread.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1750

----------


## zaggahamma

2 chicken strips

2050

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chili topped with cheddar, sour cream, and green onions

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153731

----------


## zaggahamma

Cilantro lime shrimp (cold coctail style)

1/2 slice sharp white cheddar

4 club crackers

2333/day

----------


## Lifted1

scoop of Breyers all natural vanilla ice cream with a reeses pb cup. yum!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil dark chocolate pumpkin seed and sea salt bark

2500

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - cup of watermelon and protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Post-WO - 2 low carb wraps, 3 eggs, cheddar, venison bacon backstrap (the tits!), sour cream, and sirracha sauce.

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Iceberg

Chicken and brown rice.

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

1 and 1/2 eggs

few strips bacon

1 dry toast

1/2 cup grits

425/day

----------


## zempey

Salad with a bunch of veggies, nuts and a chicken breast.

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef cheesesteak, chips n queso, and a Christmas Ale

----------


## zaggahamma

Also an apple shortly after breakfast

Now pwo shake

1200

----------


## zaggahamma

Modest plate of pot roast

Taters carrots onions

Lil gravy

1750

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka cran-grape sippin

----------


## zaggahamma

.......

----------


## zempey

Pad Thai, calamari.

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey and mozz panini

Spreadable garlic n herb cheese few crackers

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed bark

Lil more pot roast

Pepsi

3200

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153753

2 helpings....yum

----------


## uhit

75g of brown rice (200g when cooked)
240g Chicken Breast
All dabbed in some hot peri peri sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

French toast

Lil bacon

600

----------


## zempey

Chicken salad samich x 2.

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka coctails

Pulled pork sammy 

Lil jalapeno kettle chips

Coffee

1 cookie

1/2 brownie

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried Chicken thigh

2/3 cup stuffing

1/4 cup peas

Crystal light

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed n sea salt bark

2666

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. flank steak, 4 oz. steamed asparagus, and a medium red potato.

----------


## Gaspaco

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153753"/> 2 helpings....yum


Hey brother!

You should fix me one of these!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaspaco

Nothing at the moment waiting for cancers breakfast invitation.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium bowl of

Hot quaker oats

Lil cinaminaminamon, splenda, baby cow food

2999

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hey brother!
> 
> You should fix me one of these!


lol what up man...long time since I've seen u on here




> Nothing at the moment waiting for cancers breakfast invitation.


 Well I'm in the Poconos with the wife. ..I don't think she'll like that invite lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153763

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 153763


Nice lil piece of fish? Did u eat 2?

----------


## zaggahamma

Breakfast

Coffee

Hb egg

Grits

Strip o bacon

350

Lunch

2 mini pot roast sammies 

1/2 can pepsi

1010/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Haagen daz

Dulce de leche

1616/day

----------


## zempey

Chicken fingers.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice lil piece of fish? Did u eat 2?


Lol..that was my wifes....we said the same thing. .."man that fish is lil" 

Unless ur talkin about what's on the first plate...which is stuffed fried chicken breast

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153764

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 a large choc chip cookie

3 vodka crangrapes

2200

----------


## zempey

Chicken fingers again, salad.

----------


## Lifted1

large chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, guacamole and some fresh salsa.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 dry ass baked pork chop

Lil red beans n rice

Sip of pepsi

2666

----------


## zaggahamma

Marie callenders

Individual coconut pie

2929

----------


## Jesusbrah

Ground beef and buttermilk biscutts

----------


## zaggahamma

Another half of above dessert  :Smilie: 

3100

----------


## kelkel

Washing down pepperoni pizza with vanilla ice cream. So there.

----------


## DrewZ

3/4lb cheese burger from Wendy's, large fry

----------


## Gaspaco

> lol what up man...long time since I've seen u on here Well I'm in the Poconos with the wife. ..I don't think she'll like that invite lol


My iphone app start working again! 

So I am back!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with oats added in

----------


## RaginCajun

4 eggs, lil bacon backstrap, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

3/4 of the pictured smoked brisket sammy

large macintosh apple

sip or 2 or 3 of crystal light


500/day

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo yummy shake

1177/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> My iphone app start working again!
> 
> So I am back!


Lol I here that

----------


## Zodiac82

Turley club
Pbj sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

Muscle Maker Grill - The Godfather

----------


## Gaspaco

Pasta and pork chops

----------


## Lifted1

pwo meal~1 slice whole wheat toast with natural jam, 2 whole eggs, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1/2 cup shredded potatoes, sprinkle of low fat cheese, all mixed together and topped with tapatio. 1 scoop of protein with 5g creatine added.

----------


## Zodiac82

Cheese steak
Pbj
Trail mix

----------


## RaginCajun

Muscle Maker Grill - Texas-style chicken nuggets

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh delicious fried tit

2/3 cup super stuffing

3/4 cup amazing ny style tater salad

1777

----------


## zempey

Pork chops and grilled veggies.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Pringles

Crackers

Cheese

Banana

Crystal light

2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, banana, protein shake, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free white chocolate mint mocha creamer

----------


## zempey

Salad with chicken breast.

----------


## Zodiac82

Dbl quarter pounder
Trail mix

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 Breakfast burrito (potato, eggs, bacon, and cheese) and two scrambled eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 9am

Small brisket sammy 1230

Pwo shake now

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

other half of burrito

----------


## zempey

Pasta with home made sauce, meat balls.

----------


## uhit

Peanut butter.. omnomomnom

----------


## zaggahamma

Few slices of 

mesquite smoked thin sliced brisket

1/2 cup shrimp stir fry (3 lg yummy shrimp)

1555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 3/4 chicken strips

Macintosh apple

1 & 1/2 servings kettle corn

2150

----------


## zaggahamma

Mozzarella

2333

----------


## zempey

PWO protein shake with Vitatgo and BCAA's.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO - protein shake with oats and coffee

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage, Ezekiel English muffin, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

Antibiotic and homemade cereal bar.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
Grapes

----------


## uhit

Snacking on like 500g of celery sticks and about 2teaspoons of peanut butter

----------


## RewardingLabor

cheating hard. Turkey bacon mayo sammich followed by a bunch of fried vegetables and meats in sugar sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

> cheating hard. Turkey bacon mayo sammich followed by a bunch of fried vegetables and meats in sugar sauce


turkey bacon....today's diet coke  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

egg

lil bacon

lil grits

dry toast

crystal light

macintosh apple for dessert  :Smilie: 

379/day

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy on wheat bun

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb
Trailmix

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1055/day

wahoo

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky and cheddar stick

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

Spoon of rice

2 spoons beans

2 slices sweet plantains

5oz simply OJ

1717/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison fajitas and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Strawberries

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

1919

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas bark

1999

----------


## Zodiac82

4 tacos

----------


## zempey

Nothing, I'm fasting for blood work and I am starving. Going to have an extra large breakfast after I get back.

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, 3 eggs, smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## RewardingLabor

6 eggs fried in oil with 1 strip of bacon for flavor served over refried rice

----------


## RaginCajun

steak n cheese footlong from subway and baked lays. was in a pinch

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
Trail mix
Big apple

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffees

Fried club sammy

2 waffle fries

Large cole slaw

Crystal light  :Smilie: 

777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb
Nutri grain bar

----------


## RaginCajun

miniature twix and heath bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican hash

Fried boob

Ny style tater salad

1717

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh pineapple

1850/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

1999

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of egg white noodles w/ a bit of watered down Ragu, and an unknown qty. of steamed asparagus.

----------


## Zodiac82

Big plate of lasagna

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs and oatmeal

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

2/3 chicken boob

macintosh apple

crystal light

361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153861

----------


## zaggahamma

^^chicken ribs Italian sausage red beans n rice what and one mystery lump?

----------


## zaggahamma

pot roast

carrots

rice 

onions

lil gravy

crystal light

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka cran grapes

Macintosh

2/3 cup chicken stoup

2 servings chocolate ice cream

2666

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^chicken ribs Italian sausage red beans n rice what and one mystery lump?


It's 2 of each. ...2 pieces of chicken and 2 ribs...fries in the side...I think ur talkin about the top leftish that's the other piece of chicken...

Lol good eyes

----------


## Zodiac82

Medium sausage and pepperoni pizza

----------


## jolter604

a cup of coffee and rotisserie chicken.greasy.......

----------


## Lifted1

1/2 cup egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1/2 cup potatoes, handful of diced peppers and a slice of whole wheat toast.

----------


## zaggahamma

945 coffee

1045

Scram egg

1/2 turkey swiss croissant

Chunk fresh pineapple

Macintosh apple

Few sips crystal light

444/day

----------


## Gaspaco

TAPAS and BEER!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket sammy

Coffee

1111/day

----------


## zempey

Chicken breast shredded with bell pepper, red onion, avocado, cilantro, mayo, and mustard.

----------


## Times Roman

never imagined a post whore thread in the nutrition section, but viola! here it is =)

----------


## zempey

Gotta catch up some how,  :Wink:

----------


## jolter604

puss why......

----------


## Times Roman

> ^^*chicken ribs* Italian sausage red beans n rice what and one mystery lump?


chicken ribs?

how many of those you gotta eat to fill up?

----------


## Gaspaco

Paela

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153875

----------


## Lifted1

Teriyaki beef and mixed vegetables on a bed of brown rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

lays bbq chips

small choc shake

1900/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> chicken ribs?
> 
> how many of those you gotta eat to fill up?


i was guessing what he pictured so dont ask me how much but i often think the same thing

cancer how many chicken ribs u usually eat in a sittin

----------


## zempey

Omelette with veggies and toast, with a few beers.

----------


## zaggahamma

lil left over pot roast w accouterments 

lil sample of corn souffle

2300

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup of rice, and 6 oz. zucchini earlier. Having 1/2 cup of egg white noodles and a bit of watered down Ragu now.

----------


## Lifted1

Large chicken breast, fresh salsa and guacamole on a bed of white rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

2555/day

----------


## almostgone

1oz. toasted low sodium almonds.

?/ day.... :Smilie: 


 :LOL:

----------


## Lifted1

homemade minestrone soup with whole rotisserie chicken added.

scoop of vanilla ice cream, reeses pb cup and 3 brownie bites. #fatty

----------


## zaggahamma

1 egg

Grits

1/2 banana

Coffee

333/day

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## zaggahamma

1145 am

Nathans all beef hot dog

1245-now

Vodka n pineapple juice

1300

----------


## Gaspaco

Tapas

----------


## zempey

Home made cereal bar and an apple.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1360

----------


## zaggahamma

Amazing shepherd pie

Corn

Crystal light

2200/day

----------


## zempey

Home made Panang Curry with chicken and rice. Damn it was good.

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

2300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate and vanilla blue bell ice cream

DEEEELICOUSSSSOOSOOOO!!!

2900

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheetos

Glad tomorrow is Monday

3200

----------


## zempey

Casein protein shake with BCAA's, magnesium and zinc supplement.

----------


## Iceberg

Miller light

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

shepherds pie

crystal light

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

pre WO - protein shake with banana

----------


## RaginCajun

post WO - 2 eggs, smoked jalapeno and chedda deer sausage, and glass of low sugar OJ. coffee with sugar free peppermint mocha creamer

----------


## Creech

Lamb steak, sweet potato wedges, half avocado, a couple florets of broccoli and for desert 0% fat Greek yoghurt with fruit.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Crab meat and green beans.

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken on wheat hoagie and kettle chips

----------


## Gaspaco

Fried beef steak

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

Yum

1063/day

----------


## Docd187123

Dinner last night

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dinner last night


yum! what is in that 3rd pic? i eat something at a place, and they have that stuff, hummus, chicken, beef, and mushrooms, all on a plate served with pita bread. i think it is called a Hanover plate but not sure if that is the correct name for the plate or not.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small turkey n swiss panini

Bite of sauteed swai (fish) filet

1436/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153909

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage

----------


## Docd187123

> yum! what is in that 3rd pic? i eat something at a place, and they have that stuff, hummus, chicken, beef, and mushrooms, all on a plate served with pita bread. i think it is called a Hanover plate but not sure if that is the correct name for the plate or not.


The bowl with the green salad looking stuff?

If so that's tabouleh or tabouli. It's a salad made from parsley, wheat germ, tomatoes, scallions, and a homemade dressing of salt, lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil, and pomegranate syrup.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The bowl with the green salad looking stuff? If so that's tabouleh or tabouli. It's a salad made from parsley, wheat germ, tomatoes, scallions, and a homemade dressing of salt, lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil, and pomegranate syrup.


Yup, that's the stuff!

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

Small serving of leftover shepherd's pie

1850

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2075

----------


## Lifted1

Parmesan crusted chicken breast and 1 1/2 cups white rice topped with siracha.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and protein shake

----------


## thisAngelBites

> The bowl with the green salad looking stuff?
> 
> If so that's tabouleh or tabouli. It's a salad made from parsley, wheat germ, tomatoes, scallions, and a homemade dressing of salt, lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil, and pomegranate syrup.


hey Doc,

I didn't know that tabbouleh had pomegranate syrup (people call it pomegranate molasses in the UK, 
for some reason) in it - is that typical? I thought all the other bits were the mainstay of the dressing.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1/2 turkey/swiss

Scrambled egg

Sip of pineapple juice

1/2 banana

369/day

----------


## kelkel

Chicken mixed with rice and BBQ sauce. Yogurt and Crystal Lite.

----------


## zaggahamma

The other 1/2 turkey croissant 

525/day

----------


## Zodiac82

4 slices of pizza

----------


## zempey

Greek yogurt plain, 0%, with cashews, bran kernels, some peanut butter chips for flavor. Bowl of pasta sauce with chicken breast, piece of rye bread with butter. Need the yogurt for probiotics due to antibiotics, and the sauce was leftovers.

----------


## RaginCajun

hot and sour soup, and general tso's made fresh to order with brown rice.

----------


## Lifted1

7:00am 1 scoop iso~100, 1/3 cup steel cut oats topped with blackberries and honey

8:00am 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, sprinkle of low fat cheese, half whole wheat english muffin

TRAIN + 1 gallon water with bcaa's

10:30am 1 scoop iso~100, 2 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, handful of diced peppers, 1/2 cup hash browns and a slice of whole wheat toast with natural jam

12:30pm 1 large gala apple with natural pb

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake a lil over an hour ago

B4 that tiny bit of shepherd's pie b4 the gym

1333/day

----------


## Lifted1

Teriyaki beef, mixed stir fry veggies and 2 cups brown rice topped w/siracha

----------


## zempey

Going for pad Thai soon.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153921

----------


## zaggahamma

Pot roast

Few carrots

Lil mash taters

Onions

Gravy

Cole slaw

1999/day

----------


## Lifted1

4:00pm 1 scoop iso100 and a banana 

5:30pm chicken tarrito (taco so big it looked like a burrito lol) with romaine, cheese, tomato, guacamole and fresh salsa. 

chocolate cookie for dessert.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Big juicy perfectly ripe

Macintosh apple

2100

----------


## zempey

Casein protein with Greek yogurt.

----------


## Lifted1

Parmesan crusted chicken breast and 2 cups white rice topped with siracha

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, two slices of Ezekiel bread (done up French toast style), topped with sugar free syrup, and glass of low sugar OJ 

Coffee with sugar peppermint mocha creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

lil left over pot roast , rice, onions, gravy, stray carrot or 2

404/day

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## RaginCajun

two small kolaches

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - grilled chicken on wheat hoagie, salt n vinegar chips, and bout to get all hopped up on diet mtn dew!

----------


## RaginCajun

two more kolaches

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 330-4pm

1111/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burritos

----------


## zaggahamma

Thin sliced mesquite brisket

1/4 cup homemade augratin taters

1/2 cup ny style tater salad

3/4 cup cole slaw

Few ounces crystal light

1777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate bark

1999

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 153952

----------


## zempey

Protein shake with scoop of plain Greek yogurt.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs topped with ground venison, slice of Ezekiel toast, and glass of low sugar OJ 

Coffee with sugar free peppermint mocha creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

egg

bacon

dry toast

grits

lil simply orange OJ


400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

zoe's steak rollups and a side of fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burritos

----------


## zaggahamma

2 glasses of pinot grigio

1400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pudding

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie

Corn

Cole slaw

Crystal light

2121

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh pineapple

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate bark

2500

----------


## Docd187123

Stuffed grape leaves, cabbage, squash, and zucchini

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with oats

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 2 slices of Ezekiel bread (done up French toast style) topped with sugar free syrup, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

tuna

toast

apple

crystal light

550

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 venison burritos

----------


## zempey

Chicken salad samich.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy shake

1250/day

----------


## Lifted1

Chipotle burrito with steak, brown rice, pinto beans, poco, hot sauce and guacamole

----------


## RaginCajun

half bag of small bag of miss vickie's jalapeno chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee and sample of cake

1444

----------


## Lifted1

> half bag of small bag of miss vickie's jalapeno chips


i love those things!

----------


## zaggahamma

QUOTELifted1;6959937]i love those things![/QUOTE]i do too but gave to drink so much

----------


## zaggahamma

Speaking of drinking

Vodka and cran grape juice

1888

----------


## zempey

Pad Thai with beef.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few Small pieces of Fried Chicken

Lil rice and beans

Cake n ice cream

2992/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1 egg

1/2 cup grits

Slice of portugese bread

Lil grape jelly on half the bread

Couple chunks fresh pineapple

399/day

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works.

----------


## zaggahamma

3 Pepperidge farms double chocolate milano cookies

600

----------


## RaginCajun

Just shot a wild hog!

Bringing it to the processor!

Wooooo doggie!

----------


## Docd187123

Steak, rice with peas, and platanos maduros



Oxtail, rice with peas, platanos maduros

----------


## zempey

Lasagna and beer.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just shot a wild hog!
> 
> Bringing it to the processor!
> 
> Wooooo doggie!


U mean woooooo piggie!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154008

----------


## zempey

Fish and chips with poutine.

----------


## Iceberg



----------


## zaggahamma

Earlier round 2pm

Lil chicken

Lil crackers

Lil cheese

Lil cheetos

Lil jalapeño kettle chips

Lil puerto rican cake

Lil coffee

Now 2nd crangrape n vodka

After my 4th beverage 1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Tuna

Toast

Apple

475

----------


## zempey

Steak, potatoes, and brussle sprouts.

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had - 4 eggs, two low carb wraps, and glass of low sugar oj

----------


## RaginCajun

General Tso's chicken made fresh to order, egg drop soup, and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1199/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## zempey

Chicken and veggie pasta.

----------


## zaggahamma

3oz of ny strip

Few homemade french fries

1616/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

Chocolate covered almonds

2100/day

----------


## Iceberg



----------


## RaginCajun

Venison meatloaf and protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheetos

2400

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154041

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO - protein shake with oats

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO- venison meatloaf, two slices of Ezekiel bread, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, 3 fried eggs.

----------


## Iceberg

Tuna wrap with mustard

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled smash chicken avocado club on wheat bun and smash fries

----------


## zempey

Chicken and veggie pasta.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200

----------


## zaggahamma

Pot roast taters onions carrots

Light gravy

Crystal light

1818

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o grapes

7 chocolate almonds

Piece of dark chocolate pumpkin seed bark

2100

----------


## TFAMILY

Greek Yogurt with a spoon of PB smashed into it... holy moses. heaven.

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1/2 cup squash, 1 med. red potato......

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekiel bread with venison meatloaf

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, two fried eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma

&

Apple

coffee

crystallight

450

----------


## kelkel

Chicken thighs over rice with A1 sauce. Yogurt, green grapes.

----------


## zempey

Salad with a ton of veggies and chicken breast, apple.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 4pm

Double rum & diets 

1444/day

And HUNGRY!!!!

----------


## almostgone

12 oz. turkey ( just pulled 2 birds off the smoker about an hour ago) and a half of a small sweet potato...

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate leftover pot roast onion tater carrot gravy

While grilling a perfect ny strip medium

Had 3.3 oz of the strip

Red grapes

2300/day

----------


## Iceberg

Wine

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, 3 fried eggs.

----------


## Iceberg

6 egg whites, 2 Ezekiel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Happy Thanksgiving All!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Large ripe golden delicious apple

150/day

Stoked. ...weighed in this morn....

223.6  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Boiled egg

Couple sips oj

275/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken soup (cup) yum

425/day

----------


## zempey

Salad with a ton of good stuff in it and a chicken breast shredded into it. Had this for both lunches.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yellow cake with scoop of half fat I've cream. It's been along time since I had a piece of cake. Almost too sweet!!!!

----------


## derekkpapa1

Turkey 
stuffing 
mashed potatoes 
corn
Broccoli 
rolls
Gravy 
ham
apple pie with ice cream 
chocolate cream pie 

A shitload of calories and I feel like a fat ass with means a lot of cardio tomm  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Turkey 
> stuffing 
> mashed potatoes 
> corn
> Broccoli 
> rolls
> Gravy 
> ham
> apple pie with ice cream 
> ...


This 

Minus the ham and brocolli 

Sub peas

And sub apple for pumpkin

2 glasses wine

2888 only though

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, 3 fried eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zempey

Salad loaded with veggies, nuts, crunchy bran cereal, chicken breast, and pork chop.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee&

450

----------


## Zodiac82

3 plates of
Turkey
Ham
Stuffin w Italian sausage 
Candied yams
Corn bread
Yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1144/day

----------


## zempey

Same salad as earlier.

----------


## zaggahamma

1&3/4 pretzel bread sticks

Beer cheese

Sip of coke

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Leftover turkey day cornucopia

2 sips crystal light

2100

----------


## derekkpapa1

10 Oz of chicken and broccoli dinner

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154104

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 small pecan sticky bun

2300

----------


## Lifted1

slice of pumpkin creme pie

----------


## derekkpapa1

Cup of plain oatmeal with cinnamon 
2 scrambled eggs 
Bowl of coco puffs (dam kids and weekend )

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1 hb egg

Bite of bread

Few bites of runny gtits  :Frown: 

Few red grapes

1/2 of a small pecan sticky bun

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 2pm

6pm

Couple slow onion cooked spare ribs

black beans n rice

2 sips of coke

1551/day

----------


## zempey

Pasta with rabbit, chicken cutlet, peas and mushrooms, salad, and bread. Couple of alcoholic beverages.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small Bartlett pear

1616/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chic fila sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Immoderate portion pumpkin pie and soft serve

2727/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Small Bartlett pear

123/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

3 boiled eggs 
cup of oatmeal 
a banana 
water

----------


## Lifted1

2 bowls of homemade chili with 3 slices of honey cornbread. 

#rainydayfood

----------


## jolter604

turkey,stuffing,mashed potates,and some cranberry.....like a fat kid loves cake.....

----------


## Iceberg



----------


## derekkpapa1

12 Oz filet 
baked potato 
broccoli 
Garden salad
lemon water

3440 calories today

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Half Kilo Chicken cooked in air cooker. Not hungry but forcing it.

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal with the works, 2 fried eggs, coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

two slices Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free strawberry jam, 3 whole eggs, and glass of low sugar oj.

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free peppermint mocha creamer

----------


## almostgone

Egg white omelette w/ 1 oz. mozzarella cheese and 2 cups of oats.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre WO - had a small protein shake

Post WO - grilled chicken wheat poboy with baked chips

----------


## RaginCajun

Red beans with ground venison

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pudding

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal, chicken, coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

two slices Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free strawberry jam, 3 whole eggs, and glass of low sugar oj.

----------


## RaginCajun

red beans/ground venison and brown rice

----------


## DCI

80g of oats pre workout and a crazy strong coffee which was a mistake tipped too much into the mug lol

----------


## derekkpapa1

10 Oz chicken 
Broccoli and spinach 
Brown rice 
3 hard boiled eggs

----------


## Iceberg

Candycane

----------


## RaginCajun

two slices Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free strawberry jam, 3 whole eggs, and glass of low sugar oj.

----------


## Iceberg

Ugh hate to say it. Mcdonalds burritos. No meal prep today.  :Frown:

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal, coffee, cold medication. FML.

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free peppermint mocha creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oatmeal, coffee, cold medication. FML.


damn that sucks. get well!

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

red beans/ground venison and brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison backstrap wrapped in bacon stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeño

And Caesar salad

----------


## RaginCajun

two slices Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free strawberry jam, 3 whole eggs, and glass of low sugar oj.

----------


## Zodiac82

3 steak egg a bacon burritos 
Homemade

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Venison backstrap bites, wrapped in bacon stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeño

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/4 chicken boob

3 or 4 brussel sprouts

1/4 cup streamed cabbage

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee
> 
> 3/4 chicken boob
> 
> 3 or 4 brussel sprouts
> 
> 1/4 cup streamed cabbage
> 
> 361/day



been fasting this whole time?

----------


## zaggahamma

Quite the contrary

Been a lil sidetracked since Sunday

The woman and I had our real wedding and lil honeymoon

Wasnt counting any calories

----------


## RaginCajun

red beans/ground venison and brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

> Quite the contrary Been a lil sidetracked since Sunday The woman and I had our real wedding and lil honeymoon Wasnt counting any calories


Congrats my man!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ty rc

Killin at gym now

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Super yummy

1063/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Quite the contrary
> 
> Been a lil sidetracked since Sunday
> 
> The woman and I had our real wedding and lil honeymoon
> 
> Wasnt counting any calories


Congrats!! man

2 dbl cheeseburgers for zagga

----------


## RaginCajun

few more bacon wrapped venison backstrap bites stuffed with jalapeno and cream cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

2.5 oz steelhead trout

2/3 cup rich mac n cheese

1444

----------


## derekkpapa1

Ground turkey with wheat tortillas 
black beans and brown rice 
Tomato 
Cheese 
light sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious sharp white cheddar

Delicious n crunchy multi grain crackers

1693/day

----------


## RaginCajun

red beans/ground venison and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> red beans/ground venison and brown rice



Sounds good

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark


1993/day

----------


## RaginCajun

two slices Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free strawberry jam, 3 whole eggs, and glass of low sugar oj.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Ham n swiss tortilla panini

Scrambled egg

Amazing

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherd's pie

Corn

1750/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pizza
Long island

----------


## Iceberg

Lean beef meat loaf, brown rice, peas and carrots.

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of another pwo shake

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

2 scrambled eggs

Small ham n swiss tortilla panini yum

Small banana

444/day...preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1136/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie

Corn 

1.36 oz pepsi

1777

----------


## Zodiac82

Big burrito 
Triple meat
Wow

----------


## derekkpapa1

Turkey burger with bacon lettuce tomatoes pickles 
(Cheat day)
Fries
alot of calories about 45 mins worth treadmill tomm.

----------


## Iceberg

Lots of beers

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple vodka n grape juices

2163/day

----------


## Docd187123

Food from the last week or so:


Chicken stir fry over rice and a Lebanese bean salad 



Some leftover homemade pie and whipped cream my uncle (he's a chef) made for Turkey day: pumpkin pie and chocolate pudding pie



Dinner Friday night with the chica: Hennessy wings, she had a steak Caesar salad and I had baby back ribs and honey chicken combo

----------


## Docd187123

Tacos

----------


## Gaspaco

Nothing, but dreaming about bbq ribs

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

5/6 of a jumbo all beef hot dog

2 sips coke

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Few multi grain crackers

2/3 large bosch pear

700

----------


## zaggahamma

Few handfuls of dry roast unsalt peanuts

Vodka n grape juice

1200/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Had to take kids to movies 
popcorn and snow caps

----------


## zaggahamma

Chuck roast

Onions

Sweet tater (1/4 cup

Carrots (1/3 cup

Rice (half cup

Gravy (1/2 cup

Onions 1/4 cup

Crystal light

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Soft serve vanilla

2666/day

----------


## Lifted1

large chicken taquito with guacamole and fresh salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate almonds

2929/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, two slices of Ezekiel bread, link of wild hog sausage, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal, 2 fried eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Eggs benedict 

Few pieces seasoned tater

Couple bites Belgium waffle

Cappuccino

888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Flat iron steak and sweet pot fries

----------


## derekkpapa1

Breakfast 
3 eggs 
oatmeal
Banana 
coffee

----------


## Iceberg



----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1515/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of a small fried tit

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

Red beans/ground venison, smoked green onion n pepper jack cheese wild hog sausage and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Red beans/ground venison, smoked green onion n pepper jack cheese wild hog sausage and brown rice


Nice soundin way dirty rice

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice soundin way dirty rice


It's heavenly

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate and natty peanut butter protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the shepherd's pie

Half cup red grapes

Watchin nfl hopin a linebacker flattens erin

2200

----------


## Docd187123

Chicken cutlet With potatoes, rice and salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

2444

----------


## DrewZ

240 cals worth of cashews

days totals;
2709 Cals 
265g Protein (39%)
269g Carbs (40%)
62g Fat (21%)

G'night

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with greens powder

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, two slices of Ezekiel bread, link of wild hog sausage, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

6.13 oz ny strip

396/day

----------


## RaginCajun

banana

----------


## krugerr

Large hot chocolate and 2x white chocolate chip cookies. 

?

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled steak stack from Zoe's and cup of fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake between 1-2pm

1063/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

10oz grilled chicken salad homemade oil and vinegar dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

1255/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple vodka n grape juices

1631

----------


## Zodiac82

Big bowl of slow cooked chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

2261/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Red grapes

2333

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154229

----------


## derekkpapa1

After gym tonite (takeout)
10 oz filet 
Mashed sweet potatoes 
Broccoli 
White rice 1 cup 
Carb'ed up

----------


## Mp859

8oz elk filet sautéed veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

Bite of fried tit

Few pringles

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2633/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked wild hog sausage and protein shake

----------


## DrewZ

bed time snack
5 brazil nuts, 2 string cheese

days totals:
2792 calories
279g protein (38%)
261g carbs (36%)
85g fat (26%)

----------


## derekkpapa1

3 boiled eggs
1cup of oatmeal 
Coffee
Banana

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices Ezekiel toast, two links of smoked wild hog sausage, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Eggs

Lil bacon

2 dry toast

Sip of crystal light

397/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 Nathans beef dog

2.2 oz ice cold coke

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy on wheat with baked chips

----------


## Lifted1

slice of pizza, breadstick, turkey sandwich, a few baked lays, 6 oz diet coke, an oreo and a hershey kiss.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 415

1300/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Lunch
Grilled chicken salad
With tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash yum

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Great northern beans

W/lil ham n lil rice

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 coffees

1 egg

1 pancake

Lil syrup

333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - link of smoked wild hog sausage, slice of exekial toast, red grapes, and glass of low sugar oj. just had two cookies, heading to the gym

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken wheat poboy with baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Bistro noms again

Fresh guacamole

Fresh tortillas

.5 bacon burger

2 or 3 fries

6-7oz pepsi/coke

Few sips cappacino

Couple bites carrot raisin muffin

1111/day

----------


## Juced_porkchop

Thai food ! yummy!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Brownie

----------


## Lifted1

homade chili with some cornbread

----------


## zaggahamma

Tender chuck roast

Lil rice lil onion

Carrots

Very lil mash taters

Gravy

Lil pepsi

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheddar pringles

Pepsi

2200

----------


## derekkpapa1

Pork chops 
Mushrooms 
Rice
Big glass of wine

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground venison n quinoa pasta

----------


## Lifted1

chicken breast, white rice and broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

blue bell banana split ice cream in a small coffee mug

today was an unusual weekend like day

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cookies

2800

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked wild hog sausage

banana

slice of Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free jam n natty PB

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

most of this

379/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Call me a fatty!

Chips n queso, a cervasa, and a chicken quesadilla

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yumeroo

1075/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Breakfast 
3 eggs 
Oatmeal banana 

Snack

Protein shake

Lunch
10 oz chicken
Potatoes 
Rice 
Broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving leftover potroast taters carrots

1500/day

Poured a couple vodka pineapples which will put me round 

1919

----------


## DrewZ

Wish I took a pic!
Just devoured:
8pc hot wings w/ ranch
Large thin crust pizza w/ pepperoni, spicy italian sausage, bacon, ham, onions, black olives, mushrooms and jalapenos

calories ????? cheat meals dont have calories!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lifted1

half a xl pizza and a corona light

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil fireball whiskey half pint

Small bowl chicken Alfredo penne

2500

----------


## derekkpapa1

Eggs benedict.
Coffee
Wheat toast

----------


## derekkpapa1

Left overs 
Pork 
Rice 
Potatoes 
Salad

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lil fireball whiskey half pint
> 
> Small bowl chicken Alfredo penne
> 
> 2500


Whoa whoa WHOA!!stop the presses...
No vodka and cran?????

That fireball sneaks up on u lol

----------


## derekkpapa1

Pizza and fries

I had such a good week and friends and family mess me up.

God dam peer pressure

----------


## zaggahamma

> Whoa whoa WHOA!!stop the presses...
> No vodka and cran?????
> 
> That fireball sneaks up on u lol


Yes had couple vodka and pineapple b4 the fireball

Ended up calories wise shamefully round 3700

Super low 2day

Im around 1122 only at 8pm

----------


## zaggahamma

1379 cuz needed lil more medicine

----------


## zaggahamma

Crockpot ribs

Cream o wheat

1937/day

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast (reg white sammy bread)

Bacon

Expresso instant coffee

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

PBR pints x 6

Lil amaretto

2 chicken fajitas

Lil Pepsi

Nacho cheese doritos

Lil pepsi

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

Creme brule

2222

----------


## zempey

Salad with chicken breast.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream novelties and bite of a cinnamon roll 

2888

----------


## lovbyts

Peas.

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - 3/4 cup of oats, 5 raspberries, 1/2 scoop protein powder, tbl spoon of local honey, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

an apple

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Most of an Nathans all beef hot dig

Mustard only

2 sips coke

369/day

----------


## RaginCajun

ground venison and quinoa pasta

----------


## derekkpapa1

Yesterday was tailgating at patriots game so it was really bad and now I got clean it up.
Breakfast 
2 eggs 
Oatmeal 
Banana 
Toast

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

2 small macintosh apples

Couple bites cottage cheese

Trying a new food (new since havent had any in 30 years..hoping to have change of taste..but gonna need 2 add pineapple)

575/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Lunch
Chicken 
Salad 
Shake 
Potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

639

----------


## jesse4466

> Pizza and fries I had such a good week and friends and family mess me up. God dam peer pressure


I been eating pizza all week with new baby.. But managing to get to gym which is awesome. Just ordered from papa johns again. Hard to cook with a newborn in your arms.

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of Pumpkin seeds and walnuts

----------


## zaggahamma

2.5 oz steelhead trout

1/2 cup sweet taters

Preworkout

963

----------


## RaginCajun

String cheese and smoke jalapeño n chedda deer sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekial toast, sugar free jam, 2 egg whites 1 whole egg, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## < <Samson> >

Delicious 

One carton of egg beaters & half a cup fresh plain beans

----------


## derekkpapa1

> Delicious 
> 
> One carton of egg beaters & half a cup fresh plain beans


Looks good definitely going that one a try

----------


## derekkpapa1

a bowl (2 packs) oatmeal with cinnamon and 2 bananas
1 pack of sweet and low

----------


## RaginCajun

A gala apple

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Small macintosh

Couple watermelon chunks

139/day

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Looks good definitely going that one a try


Can't get more clean & whole

50g's of protein, 350 cal & 10g's+ of fibre

----------


## RaginCajun

ground venison/quinoa pasta and raw veggies (carrots, broc, celery)

----------


## zaggahamma

6.9 oz ny strip 

fresh off the grill

preworkout

505/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1177/day

----------


## RaginCajun

String cheese and smoke jalapeño n chedda deer sausage

----------


## derekkpapa1

Chicken with rice and broccoli for diner
Pwo shake 
2375 cals today

----------


## zaggahamma

3.9 oz chuck roast

Cup of carrots

3/4 cup mash taters

1/2 cup gravy

Crystal light

1717/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Lifted1

whole wheat rigatoni pasta, chicken breast and organic olive oil/garlic marinara.

2 fresh baked peanut butter chocolate chip cookies with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

3.69 more oz chuck roast

2050/day

----------


## < <Samson> >

Chicken & Lintels

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

9 chocolate almonds

2333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Oats with almond milk, walnuts, scoop of protein, cinnamon, and tbl spoon of honey

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## derekkpapa1

Oatmeal banana 2 eggs coffee

----------


## jimmyinkedup

7 scrambled eggs , an apple and WW toast

----------


## Irishpunk

1.5cup steamed broccoli 
1/2cup jasmine rice 
6oz venison meatball

----------


## RaginCajun

gala apple

----------


## < <Samson> >

Banana pancakes

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

2/3 small turkey/mozz panini

Watermelon

Banana

Water

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 kolaches and ground venison/quinoa pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple and kolache

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 5pm

Now 2 hamburger patties

Mustard

Pickle spear

1888

----------


## derekkpapa1

Tuna fish
Beans
Peanut butter and celery

----------


## Lifted1

4 tacos with 93/7 beef, lettuce, guacamole, low fat cheese and hot sauce.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño deer sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious quaker oats

Half milk half water made

Cinnamon raisins splenda added ...pinch of salt in water of course

2300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Multi grain crackers

2525

----------


## zempey

# fried eggs, oatmeal with fruit, decaf coffee.

----------


## Irishpunk

3 boiled eggs 
1/2 cup Oatz 
banana 
24oz water

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Watermelon

150

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna on slice of toast

Macintosh apple

369

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154353

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast - 2 slices ezekial toast (topped with sugar free jam) and 2 egg whites/1 whole egg

----------


## RaginCajun

lunch - general tso's chicken made fresh to order

----------


## derekkpapa1

Lunch 
Chicken and steamed broccoli with brown rice

----------


## zempey

Chicken breast sandwich on whole grain.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1050/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Macaroni with fried steak strips

----------


## zaggahamma

Cancer 2?

----------


## RigPig

> Cancer 2?


Ahhh ummmm?....have to say I don't see the benefit of this choice haha...why not just another Apple Z?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Cup of beans & a pound+ of straight chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

2 chicken drumsticks

3/4 cup cabbage

1444/day

I did consider an apple for dessert but cant believe how full from the small meal

----------


## Lifted1

*Todays Food*

7:00am wake up breakfast~steel cut oats with natural honey and blackberries. 1 scoop protien

10am pwo breakfast~2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 cup shredded potatoes, hot sauce and ww english muffin. scoop of protien.

12pm snack~gala apple with natural pb

1pm lunch~chicken breast with guacamole, fresh salsa and 1.5 cups of brown rice

3pm snack~1 banana 1 scoop of protien

4:30pm late lunch~1 tilapia fillet and 1.5 cups brown rice

6pm snack~1 scoop protien

7:30pm dinner~chicken breast with teriyaki sauce and 1.5 cups white rice

9:30pm snack~ 1 whole/2 egg white omelette with low fat cheese and 1/2 ww english muffin. 

10pm bedtime~1 scoop protien

----------


## zaggahamma

Another drumstick and a half

Small macintosh

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

1888

----------


## derekkpapa1

Bowl of Cheerios (running late no time to cook this morning) with banana

----------


## zempey

Oatmeal, 3 fried eggs, decaf coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

Oats, honey, walnuts, banana, cinnamon, and almond milk.

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cancer 2?





> Ahhh ummmm?....have to say I don't see the benefit of this choice haha...why not just another Apple Z?


????

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154369

----------


## zaggahamma

> ????


i'm not sure what he meant but i was refering to derek's food post as it sounded like one of your type snacks and i havent seen u post a lot lately

but not sure what he meant but thought have another apple was funny

----------


## RigPig

> i'm not sure what he meant but i was refering to derek's food post as it sounded like one of your type snacks and i havent seen u post a lot lately but not sure what he meant but thought have another apple was funny


I scrolled right past Cancer 82, it all makes sense now....from my perspective I saw 
"What are you eating right now..." 
Z posts : Cancer...

I figure an apple was a better choice then cancer...

----------


## zaggahamma

> I scrolled right past Cancer 82, it all makes sense now....from my perspective I saw 
> "What are you eating right now..." 
> Z posts : Cancer...
> 
> I figure an apple was a better choice then cancer...


i thought that could have been it

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

3/7 beef flautas at TIJUANA FLATS

Couple sips coke

333/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Lunch
Greek yogurt 
Almonds (snack)
Shrimp with 1/2 cup brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple cran & vodkas

700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more drinky

777

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 french dip

Couple ff

4oz coke

Small slice carrot bread (cake)

Bite of pot roast

1/2 caramel cappacino

1414/day

Corrected 1369/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

I feel like a fat bastard

----------


## zaggahamma

> I feel like a fat bastard


All u can eat lo mein and duck sauce?

----------


## Iceberg

Captain and coke. X 3

----------


## Zodiac82

> i'm not sure what he meant but i was refering to derek's food post as it sounded like one of your type snacks and i havent seen u post a lot lately
> 
> but not sure what he meant but thought have another apple was funny





> I scrolled right past Cancer 82, it all makes sense now....from my perspective I saw
> "What are you eating right now..."
> Z posts : Cancer...
> 
> I figure an apple was a better choice then cancer...


Lol I see now..other than the macaroni maybe lasagna and steak fries lol



Attachment 154377

----------


## underdog29



----------


## derekkpapa1

> All u can eat lo mein and duck sauce?


No it was a sushi bar but Im not sushi fan-wife got sushi I just got everything else

----------


## zaggahamma

Small turkey/mozz panini

Cheetos

6oz pepsi

2020

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil creme brulee

2300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Oreo ice cream sammy

2555

----------


## derekkpapa1

Stole idea from cancer

Eggs bacon cheese wrap into a burrito 
Banana x 2
Coffee
Off to the gym to burn off msg for last night

----------


## Iceberg

7 egg whites 1 whole egg 3 black coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154386

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple and slice of Ezekial toast with sugar free jam

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 154386


Gorgeous plate

Fries interesting 4 mex

Nathans all beef here minus 1 bite of the bun

3 sips coke

Coffee

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 venison tamales

----------


## Lifted1

hey zag you mind giving me a calorie estimate on my day of food a few posts back? I would guess around 3800, but im not a calorie counter. my calculated tdee is 3335.22

thanks brotha!

----------


## zaggahamma

> hey zag you mind giving me a calorie estimate on my day of food a few posts back? I would guess around 3800, but im not a calorie counter. my calculated tdee is 3335.22
> 
> thanks brotha!


Np

I dont see 3,000 definitely not more or equal to your tdee

Nice food choices btw

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1100 day

----------


## swolehead

homemade flatbread wrap layed flat with olive oil chicken steak and cheese in the oven

----------


## Lifted1

> Np
> 
> I dont see 3,000 definitely not more or equal to your tdee
> 
> Nice food choices btw


tdee and those meals are somewhere close to each other cause ive been waking up at 190lbs for several weeks, but it seems like im eating a shitload of food/calories.

thanks man...im definitely trying to eat clean. thats my usual daily food when im not eating pizza, mexican food or ice cream lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small/medium plate of spaghetti n meat sauce

1650/day

----------


## Lifted1

banana and chocolate mint protien shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> Gorgeous plate
> 
> Fries interesting 4 mex
> 
> Nathans all beef here minus 1 bite of the bun
> 
> 3 sips coke
> 
> Coffee
> ...


I'm not really a beans and rice guy when I'm out..I usually just stick with fries...unless my wife wants somethin..then I'll give her my side

Attachment 154400



Attachment 154401

----------


## zempey

Homemade healthy cream of cauliflower soup.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm not really a beans and rice guy when I'm out..I usually just stick with fries...unless my wife wants somethin..then I'll give her my side
> 
> Attachment 154400
> Christmas party
> 
> That would create extra eating later for me
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 154401


Proud to b booze free on a Saturday. ...might make my Christmas weigh in goal of 222 Thursday

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^^weird...half my post went into the quote box

----------


## zaggahamma

More spaghetti and meat sauce

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Hot bowl of quaker oats

With raisins cinnamon splenda milk

2424/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

I failed again 
Rum and diet for dinner
A lot of them

----------


## Lifted1

> I failed again 
> Rum and diet for dinner
> A lot of them


isn't that the new trending diet? hahaha

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of whole wheat pasta and a tbs. of watered down Ragu, 1.5 cups of asparagus...

----------


## Gaspaco

5g glutamine
5g BCAA

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^weird...half my post went into the quote box


Lol I didn't notice it until u said it...early Christmas dinner

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Small ham n mozz panini

6oz pepsi

500day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup coffee

Small pc o birthday cake

850

----------


## zempey

bufalo chicken wing dip with tortilla chips.

----------


## zaggahamma

100% pineapple juice

Vodka

1313/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 spare ribs

3/4 cup mash taters

2/3 cup corn

1850

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas small rib

Small apple

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

Few multi grain crackers

Lil sharp cheddar 

Few sips pepsi

Chocolate covered almonds

2400

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna and egg salad

----------


## zempey

3 fried eggs, loaded oatmeal.

----------


## almostgone

3 egg whites, 2 EB eggs, 1/4/cup of chopped spinach, and 1 oz mozzarella cheese cooked in an omelette. 5. oz. flank steak on the side.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

5oz of chicken and rice...quick lunch...

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Preworkout shake

425

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef flautas from tijuana flats

Double rum and coke

Pint of pbr

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas .5 pint

2150

----------


## zaggahamma

Small plate spaghetti n meat sauce

Hot bowl oats

2777

----------


## Gaspaco

Water

----------


## Zodiac82

Popeyes

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

666/day

----------


## Lifted1

chicken/steak monster burrito with salsa, guacamole, pinto beans, lime/mexican rice and hot sauce. half a brownie for desert.

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to have similar. ...chicken fajitas with fresh guacamole

----------


## derekkpapa1

Zaggahamma your staying strong good
Cancer you eat like a dam king
This last few days been hard party after night out
Breakfast 3 eggs oatmeal banana 
Snack was almond
Lunch chicken and broccoli with salad 
Snack celery and peanut butter

----------


## kelkel

Pasta with lean hamburger
Bagel
Grapes
Coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Big peice of salmon
Shrimp
Mashed potatoes 
Peas

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zaggahamma your staying strong good
> Cancer you eat like a dam king
> This last few days been hard party after night out
> Breakfast 3 eggs oatmeal banana 
> Snack was almond
> Lunch chicken and broccoli with salad 
> Snack celery and peanut butter


tryin

yesterday didnt end well thats why last post was pwo shake....best part is binges arent as crazy when they occur....i think i pushed 4k yesterday

was the wifes birthday so somewhat of an excuse ....lol

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

roast beef n swiss sammy

450/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Breakfast -fruit bowl and oatmeal 
Snack- 2 bananas homemade peanut butter crackers
Lunch- tuna fish on wheat with salad

----------


## noon

I am eating some cookies that some one left by the xmass tree and a giant glass o milk

----------


## derekkpapa1

Prime rib
Loaded mash potatoes extra bacon 
Snail salad
Clams casino 
Buffalo dip
Broccoli casserole 

Carvel ice cream cake (shape of Santa)

----------


## Gaspaco

Coffy 

Not hungry after yesterdays xmas feast

----------


## derekkpapa1

Eggs bacon home fries coffee toast

----------


## zaggahamma

amazing coffee

3/4 ham and mozz panini

1 srambled egg

2 pineapple slices (fresh)

water

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

----------


## derekkpapa1

1 1/2lb Lobster and shrimp right out of New England ocean

----------


## < <Samson> >

> 1 1/2lb Lobster and shrimp right out of New England ocean



I hate you - gawd that sounds fvcking good


I'm eating more tamales - my guts hurt(dat dere masa)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154444



Attachment 154445



Attachment 154447



Attachment 154448



Attachment 154441



Attachment 154442



Attachment 154443

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Egg

Ham 1 toast

Slice fresh pineapple

Water

400

----------


## derekkpapa1

Snail salad



I made these (see I have talent)

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon wrapped teal breast with smoked Gouda cheese and banana peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1093/day

----------


## zempey

Leftover turkey dinner, red wine with ginger ale.

----------


## derekkpapa1

Leftovers 
Prime rib and loaded mash potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Black coffee 3 splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade manicotti!

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Christmas leftovers! Yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Leftovers here too

Ham and yams

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Beans n rice w/lil ham

1 pc dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2222/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Oatmeal with blue berries 
coffee 
2 egg whites

----------


## Zodiac82

Raisin bran

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of spaghetti noodles, two meatballs n meat sauce, and a powerade

----------


## Gaspaco

Xmas goodies

----------


## Lifted1

rotisserie chicken (breast) and garlic mashed potatoes. mr goodbar mini for desert

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## zempey

Sausage, beans, chicken, bread, and a salad.

----------


## Zodiac82

Bacon cheesesteak

----------


## Bio-Active

Getting ready to have a tri tip steak salad with steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Order of beef flautas (tijuana flats)

Yum

Silver rum and coke sippin

1777 after sippin done

----------


## Bio-Active

> Order of beef flautas (tijuana flats) Yum Silver rum and coke sippin 1777 after sippin done


 rum and coke..., yum sounds good brother

----------


## tdoe11

I ate a whole pint of Ben and jerry peanut butter cup ice cream yesterday. Today I am feeling guilty  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> rum and coke..., yum sounds good brother


Still got a few sips left

Lol...someone just bumped your bball thread

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still got a few sips left Lol...someone just bumped your bball thread


My fantasy bball team is finally healthy!

Noticed his name is now bio-active Jim!

Sip away bud!

----------


## derekkpapa1

Dinner
Veal Parmesan 
red wine
Caesar salad
slice red velvet cake

----------


## Bio-Active

> Still got a few sips left
> 
> Lol...someone just bumped your bball thread


Thats my bball thread  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> My fantasy bball team is finally healthy!
> 
> Noticed his name is now bio-active Jim!
> 
> Sip away bud!


Whats up brother  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein protein shake before bed

----------


## Lifted1

rest of the white meat from the rotisserie chicken on a bed of tortilla chips topped with low fat cheese, guacamole and fresh salsa. cotton candy for desert.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended with a tad more beverage

Then roast beef n swiss sammy

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk oatmeal and a glass of oj. Hitting the gym so going to have preworkout neon

----------


## Zodiac82

2 bowls of cup of noodles

----------


## Bio-Active

250 grams sweet potato and 5.83 oz grilled chicken breast post work out

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Bacon cheddar burger

1/2 chocolate thunder from down under

1050

----------


## Lifted1

2 whole eggs, 1 cup whites, 1/2 cup shredded potatoes, 2 chicken sausages and 2 pancakes. 

#Sundayfunday

----------


## Silvercrank

4 eggs, home made weight gainer (1 cup oatmeal, blueberries, Natty PB, Whey protien, eggnog+Milk.)

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4 eggs, home made weight gainer (1 cup oatmeal, blueberries, Natty PB, Whey protien, eggnog+Milk.)



Mmmmmm, egg nog

----------


## Lifted1

protien shake, rice cake and gala apple with natty pb.

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars and 20oz dasani water. Out shopping in a pinch and not going to eat garbage!

----------


## derekkpapa1

3 eggs and wheat toast 
With oatmeal and a banana

----------


## Lifted1

8oz smoked tri tip, garlic mashed potatoes, baked beans, fried pickles and 1/2 sugar biscuit with apple butter. Moist chocolate cake for desert. Sooooooo full.

----------


## Zodiac82

Mushroom portobello 
Cheeseburger

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast leafy greens 1 cup chopped broccoli 1 cup chopped radishes sliced cucs and 40 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

639pm

Shepherds pie and corn

3.69 oz pepsi

830-1030pm

Rum and diet coke

1130pm

Oatmeal w cinnamon n raisins n Splenda

Water

2369/day

----------


## Silvercrank

Cottage Cheese
Hemp Hearts

----------


## RaginCajun

3 egg whites, one whole egg, 1/2 cup fiber one bran cereal, 1/2 scoop protein, cup almond milk, 1/2 glass low sugar OJ, and 1/2 glass of green juice

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## GirlyGymRat

coffee with some milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1&1/2 eggs 

2 Bacon

1 Dry toast

Red grapes

1/2 banana

444/day

----------


## *mikro*

Salmon and rice. Again ??

----------


## *mikro*

> Salmon and rice. Again ??


 I see that when I use emoticons that it comes up as "??"

----------


## Venom

Chicken breast, sweet potatoes, broccoli, and water. 

Boring!

----------


## *mikro*

> Chicken breast, sweet potatoes, broccoli, and water. Boring!


 that's a staple for me too and yes very boring lol

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken titty and sweet pot with cinnamon and splenda

----------


## VoRTeXO77

eggs / olive oil.

----------


## Silvercrank

Brown rice /w chicken + Veggies
Whey protein
Fish oil

----------


## < <Samson> >

This thing

----------


## RaginCajun

> This thing


damn, 5 cups of goodness!

----------


## zaggahamma

Golden corral

1800/day

----------


## Juced_porkchop

one of these MOFO's! > California Sandwiches
:P

----------


## RaginCajun

> one of these MOFO's! > California Sandwiches
> :P


looks good!

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken breast and mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## < <Samson> >

> damn, 5 cups of goodness!


Indeed 

Cup & a half of oats, cut and a quarter of milk, strawberries, a banana and almost 3 scoops of whey

----------


## derekkpapa1

Breakfast 3 eggs and oatmeal 
Snack almonds 
Lunch 8 oz chicken and broccoli 
Snack tuna fish 
Dinner ground lean turkey and corn whole wheat taco

----------


## derekkpapa1

> This thing


Where is the umbrella??

----------


## zaggahamma

3 white or silver rum & Diets

2200

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3 white or silver rum & Diets 2200


Haha 'or'

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, salsa, and 3 strips bacon

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops protein and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Interesting night time noms 4 my cajun bro...huevos n bacon

Lil more rum n diet

2300

----------


## < <Samson> >

A light snack - pound and a half of chicken with broccoli & about 2 cups of beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154505

----------


## derekkpapa1

egg and cheese on a wheat bagel and coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## lovbyts

Desert.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj


2 yolks, are you ok?

----------


## < <Samson> >

I'll take the yolks

6 whole eggs & 2 cups of beans

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 yolks, are you ok?


 lmao.... Next meal 8 egg whites 2 yolks 2 slices ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## < <Samson> >

Fvck it, I'll take the fat & I kicked my fibre close to 75g's a day


My woman hates me, the house smells like a farm :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fvck it, I'll take the fat & I kicked my fibre close to 75g's a day
> 
> 
> My woman hates me, the house smells like a farm



haha! my office hates me for that reason also!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tilapia and steamed broccoli.

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 6oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


You changed your screen name?

----------


## Bio-Active

> You changed your screen name?


 lol I did. Old one wasn't very catchy  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Roast bbeefn thin slice cheddar sammy

Macintosh apple

522/preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Lifted1

pink lady apple and natty pb

----------


## zempey

Huge plate of chicken and veggie stir fry over rice, wifey mad a kickass stirfry tonight with plenty of left overs.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## Silvercrank

Steak /w mushrooms
brussel sprouts
Banana
Almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 40 grams roasted unsalted cashews and greens. Pre workout Neon

----------


## Zodiac82

> lmao.... Next meal 8 egg whites 2 yolks 2 slices ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup





> 6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato





> 6 oz grilled chicken breast 40 grams roasted unsalted cashews and greens.


These meals are familiar....is this Jim00237...I'm not sure what the numbers were lol

----------


## Zodiac82

......

----------


## Zodiac82

Uh how do I get that down....hit wrong pic

----------


## derekkpapa1

> ....


Want to she more

----------


## Bio-Active

> These meals are familiar....is this Jim00237...I'm not sure what the numbers were lol


Brother that was jim230027  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Brother that was jim230027


Lol..damn I was close...what's goin on man...

Hey would u happen to know how to get that down

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol..damn I was close...what's goin on man...
> 
> Hey would u happen to know how to get that down


Can you just delete the attachment?

----------


## Zodiac82

Tried..it deleted the food...and doesn't let me do anything with that...matter of fact that's not even in the post...only the "......"are

----------


## zaggahamma

cancer you've improved your diet

w2g!!!!!

----------


## BG

LOL All you have to do is go to edit post, manage attachments and click the box. I got it though.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chuck roast

Potatoes

Carrots

Gravy n onions

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Small steaming hot coffee w splenda

2121/day

----------


## frostfire

Brown rice
Chick Peas (boiled)
Whey protein

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Casein shake before bed


How do you stomach casein? 


Ewwwwww

----------


## < <Samson> >

Why not

----------


## Bio-Active

> How do you stomach casein? Ewwwwww


 I like it. Has the texture of a milk shake. After all these years honestly I don't eat for the taste anymore. I eat to adequately fuel my body  :Wink:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> After all these years honestly I don't eat for the taste anymore. I eat to adequately fuel my body



I wish I could think like this - Who knows wtf I'd look like

----------


## Bio-Active

> I wish I could think like this - Who knows wtf I'd look like


 lmao all I can say is that it's worth it

----------


## < <Samson> >

> lmao all I can say is that it's worth it


It's a tough balance

If I feel like going out to get faded & get a pizza so be it :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> It's a tough balance If I feel like going out to get faded & get a pizza so be it


 it's important to be able to do the things that you enjoy. Just keep it in moderation brother

----------


## lovbyts

Chicken and rice with a Wired 344 energy drink to wash it down.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more of the same pot roast yums from earlier

2444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> cancer you've improved your diet
> 
> w2g!!!!!


Lmao...nah that's been a part of my diet...just wasn't supposed to let it be known lol



Attachment 154533

Let's get this one back up

----------


## Gaspaco

Pre workout

----------


## Bio-Active

8egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2. 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> lol I did. Old one wasn't very catchy


I agree.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I agree.


 thank you  :Wink: 

6oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Eggs

Bacon

Dry toast

Preworkout


396/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zempey

beer.

----------


## Lifted1

10oz chicken breast, guacamole, fresh salsa and 1.5 cups brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and an avocado pre workout neon

----------


## zempey

Ribs, and more beer. Will be getting into the bourbon soon.

----------


## derekkpapa1

Chinese food (what else on New Years eve)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein protein shake before bed post training

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 small smoked turkey leg

2 rum and diets

1515/day and starved

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!, BTW!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Dry roasted peanuts yum

1717

----------


## Silvercrank

Greek yogurt before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Mozzarella sticks

Marinara

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1/2 turkey/swiss panini

1 egg

Small macintosh apple

Water

396/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 slices of Ezekiel toast done up French toast style, 4 slices of bacon, and glass of OJ.

Merry New Year everyone!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 3 slices of Ezekiel toast done up French toast style, 4 slices of bacon, and glass of OJ. Merry New Year everyone!


 looks familiar. That was my meal 2. Meal 3 6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup of rice brown and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops protein and cup of almond milk

----------


## Lifted1

pwo meal~whole wheat bagel, 2 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, diced bell peppers, chicken sausage and 1/2 cup potatoes. scoop of protien

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO- chicken titty, fat free chedda, and slice of Ezekiel toast

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154548

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn cancer that looks delicious 

Homemade venison n black bean chili topped with green onions, chedda, and sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Black eyed peas w lil ham

A top

Vigo yellow rice

Small pc corn bread

Golden delicious apple

Coffee

1818/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 5 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avacado.

Meal 6 casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef n swiss sammy

Nacho cheese doritos

Lil salsa

Chocolate covered almonds

2777

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison chili with black beans, topped with fat free chedda cheese, sour cream, and green onions

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## fitnesstrainer

High fat taco pie.

----------


## Bio-Active

Egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Vanilla protein shake post fasted cardio workout.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

one small tortilla, one whole egg, salsa, and one strip of bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Turkey n swiss panini

Macintosh apple

404/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n queso

Grilled chicken sammy on wheat

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn cancer that looks delicious
> 
> Homemade venison n black bean chili topped with green onions, chedda, and sour cream


It was man!! Lol

Didn't eat much that day...body was screaming for food

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.89 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops protein, 5 raspberries, and cup of almond milk

----------


## Zodiac82

3 tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd night in a row

Black eyed peas with a lil ham

Over vigo yellow rice

Lil corn bread

Few sips crystal light

1600/day

----------


## kelkel

Pan fried steak and rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154604



Attachment 154605



Attachment 154606

----------


## zaggahamma

My boy feastin at olive garden? 

Lil coffee here

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium bowl

Steaming hot oats

Lil milk splenda cinaminamon

1850

----------


## kelkel

Steak and rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Homemade cheddar burger off the grill

Few sips crystal light

639/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> My boy feastin at olive garden?
> 
> Lil coffee here


Lol....U kno it....

Chicken breast sub

----------


## Lifted1

chicken with brown rice

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Post WO shake:
1 scoop whey
3 slices pineapple 
1 tablespoon hot chocolate mix
1 tablespoon peanut butter
1 cup milk
Half a banana

----------


## Lifted1

rice cakes w/natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

mozzarella sticks

1122/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal cookies

1639/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o homemade chili

Few saltines

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 oreo ice cream sammies

2666

----------


## almostgone

2 multigrain wraps with 5 oz. flank steak, a dash if horseradish, and 1/2 oz. spinach each...

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

McNuggets

3 or 4 ff

Macintosh apple

631/day

----------


## < <Samson> >

Straight buckwheat & 2% milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## derekkpapa1

Egg white and ham omelette 
Coffee
starting cut today so this going to suck want to get to 12% bf before spring run ---so I got to drop 4-5% 
Going to aim for 1800 calories a day

----------


## derekkpapa1

> Attachment 154604
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 154605
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 154606


I am starting a cut today and your good looking meals don't help

----------


## Lifted1

> Cup o homemade chili
> 
> Few saltines
> 
> 2222/day


i had some jalapeno chili and cornbread yesterday too!

----------


## Lifted1

2 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, 1/2 cup potatoes w/bell peppers, 2 slices turkey bacon and a waffle.

----------


## *mikro*

Cup of cottage cheese w peanut butter and blueberries

----------


## *mikro*

Peanut butter was on sale today.

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka 

Pineapple juice

Chardonnay

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken breast salad with avocado and 2 rolls

----------


## zaggahamma

More pineapple/vodka
1666/day

----------


## < <Samson> >

Real home made chili

----------


## derekkpapa1

> Real home made chili


I would not want to work in the cubical next to u tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Lifted1

handful of buttery kettle corn while i wait for my white rice and chicken breast to cook.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed. Chocolate of course

----------


## Lifted1

Had this tilapia, potatoes and broccoli with siracha a few hours ago

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving of pot roast

Carrots

Taters

Lil onion n gravy

Nuther drink

Couple oatmeal cookies

2999/day

----------


## Nicky1010

Just had two wraps. 

Whole wheat wrap
Chicken breast (BBQ)
Brown rice 
Moza cheese 

Toasted then sriracha sauce and ranch. Not sure how many calories but was delicious.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup of oats, scoop protein, and cup of almond milk

----------


## joe10

mts cookies and cream whey with a scoop of myprotein oats and 600ml of skimmed milk

----------


## derekkpapa1

3 eggs and banana 
340 calories

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO - 2 slices of Ezekiel toast, sugar free jam, 4 eggs ( 1 whole egg, 3 whites), and low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## derekkpapa1

Peanut butter and celery 
220 calories

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Kale and shredded cabbage with 6oz grilled chicken, splash of balsamic and Greek yogurt.

----------


## Dpyle

6 eggs (3 whole, 3 whites) with salsa and a sprinkle of shredded cheddar.

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken titty and sweet pot with cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Nathans all beef dog w mustard

3 sips coke

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

Gym soon

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars post work out

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken titty and handful of pumpkin seeds

----------


## zempey

Home made pea soup with extra ham, garlic bread. Damn that was good, wife makes a killer pea soup the day after we cook a big ham.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy shake

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Home made pea soup with extra ham, garlic bread. Damn that was good, wife makes a killer pea soup the day after we cook a big ham.


We do that a lot too....love it

----------


## derekkpapa1

Lunch chicken and broccoli with little cheese
440 calories

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil nasty coffee

1166

----------


## kelkel

3/4 rack of ribs.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154681

Great minds kel lol

----------


## derekkpapa1

Oatmeal with cinnamon before gym. 
210 cals
Dinner chicken with tomatoes and cheese and 1/2 cup brown rice. 550 cals

1760 calories for day
1 gallon of water

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oatmeal with cinnamon before gym. 
> 210 cals
> Dinner chicken with tomatoes and cheese and 1/2 cup brown rice. 550 cals
> 
> 1760 calories for day
> 1 gallon of water


Do u have a target caloric goal?

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving pot roast taters carrots

1555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## Lifted1

tereyaki chicken and white rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with cottage cheese n natty PB

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup (last) of the chili

Few saltines

Crystal light

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

I am hungry no more food tonight just water with mio

----------


## Lifted1

> I am hungry no more food tonight just water with mio


hahaha youre cut off!! you could always eat some eggs/whites if you got the munchies. im about to make an omelette in a few mins myself. 

i noticed you posted early morning 1ish on the last page...do you wake up and eat at night?

----------


## Bio-Active

> hahaha youre cut off!! you could always eat some eggs/whites if you got the munchies. im about to make an omelette in a few mins myself.
> 
> i noticed you posted early morning 1ish on the last page...do you wake up and eat at night?


I work long hours brother and I am just way to strict to eat in between meals  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 1/2 toast with tuna n mayo

2200/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 hard boiled eggs and 1/3 c oatmeal with stevia and cinnamon

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zempey

Ham, eggs, and oatmeal.

----------


## RaginCajun

4 eggs ( 3 whites 1 whole) , 2 slices of Ezekiel toast done up French toast style, sugar free syrup, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Silvercrank

1 cup of oatmeal, whey, almonds, blueberries, 3 eggs

----------


## Gaspaco

6 whole eggs and veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee only

----------


## zempey

Ham samich, chicken samich.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chopped cabbage with 6 oz chic and splash balsamic vinaigrette.

----------


## Gaspaco

Salmon

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread

----------


## derekkpapa1

2 eggs oatmeal and banana 
405 Calories

----------


## RaginCajun

bout 11 had a small pouch of tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## marcus300

2 chicken breasts, 6 rice cakes and broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of raw pumpkin seeds

----------


## Gaspaco

Beer and almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken boobie, homemade crackers from cheese and nuts, and sweet tater

----------


## zaggahamma

230pm

1/2 of the whimpiest punk ass corned beef sammy

Few sips coke

430pm 

Apple

475/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast 
Mixed nuts

----------


## < <Samson> >

A fresh afternoon toss salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

couple pieces of chocolate and baked chicken boob

----------


## derekkpapa1

Snack celery and peanut butter
Lunch pork and rice and apple 
Snack shake
Dinner chicken with pasta 
1975 calories day

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade roast beef n cheddar

6 fresh plump red ripe strawberries

999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154692

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison n black bean chili topped with sour cream, fat free chedda, and green onions

----------


## < <Samson> >

Cause if you ain't eatin' - you ain't swellin'

----------


## RaginCajun

100 cal apple pie Greek yogurt cup

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cause if you ain't eatin' - you ain't swellin'


You have to be a gassy person

----------


## < <Samson> >

> You have to be a gassy person



Bro, you don't even understand


75+g's a day of fibre makes my house smell like a farm

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Lifted1

steak fajitas with pico and guacamole. large corona

----------


## Bio-Active

> steak fajitas with pico and guacamole. large corona


 yum now that sounds good! I am starving on the treadmill!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

8pm-10pm pineapple juice and vodka 

1600

----------


## Bio-Active

> 8pm-10pm pineapple juice and vodka 1600


 how many calories do you eat Ed?

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^^hahahahaha

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

3 egg whites, one whole egg, slice of Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free jam, 4 strips bacon, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

> how many calories do you eat Ed?


Tdee is between 2700-3000 and i try to average 2500/day for the whole week

Until im 215-222lbs & 12/13%

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh sometimes too many cals from beverages

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh sometimes too many cals from beverages


 lol I was just curious cause you usually list how many cals with each meal

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh i very seldom forget to list final numbers.....yesterday ended at 2800  :Smilie: 

was a non workout day which usually makes me consume (or drink) more

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee atm

----------


## Bio-Active

> coffee atm


 I had a 5hr energy to get going  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken titty and sweet tater

----------


## Dpyle

As soon as I get to work I'm gonna put down a whole chicken. Bought 2 to eat tonight.

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef n swiss sammy

Water

Preworkout

444/day

----------


## fitnesstrainer

About to eat one and a half cups of pinto beans and a half cup of beef. Yum pre workout meal.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 dark chocolate peppermint patties

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and 242 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Mixed nuts
Turkey club 
Grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1133/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Breakfast Oatmeal and a banana 
Snack tuna fish
Lunch 8 oz steak with brown rice and green beans
Snack. Almonds
Dinner. Pork and little necks

----------


## fitnesstrainer

A tilapia recipe my wife is making as I type. Yummmmm

----------


## zempey

Chicken stir fry with sticky rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154698

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Spaghetti w meat sauce

1600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee w splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison n black bean chili topped with sour cream, fat free chedda, and green onions

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna on toast

Lays bbq chips

Crystal light

2400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered almonds

2666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 egg whites, one whole egg, slice of Ezekiel toast topped with sugar free jam, 4 strips bacon, and glass of OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zempey

2 fried eggs, chicken breast, oatmeal.

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken cheesteak
Onion rings

----------


## Dpyle

Just woke up so I'll start with 20g whey and 1c oats in a shake. Then when I get them cooked it'll be 3 whole eggs and 3 whites.

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast taco - one small tortilla, one whole egg, 1 strip bacon, sprinkle of chedda, and salsa.

coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## < <Samson> >

Banana pancakes / strawberries & bananas

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

McNuggets

6 ff

Sip of sprite

Small apple 

700

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

Meal 3 6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO -2 grilled chicken boobies and a sweet tater

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&potatoes again

----------


## RaginCajun

3 dark chocolate peppermint patties

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Gaspaco

6eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1369/day

----------


## derekkpapa1

Oatmeal and berries 
Banana 
Almonds
Steak brown rice 
Tuna fish
Chicken broccoli 
Pwo shake
1890 calories total day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams roasted cashews and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison n black bean chili topped with sour cream, fat free chedda, and green onions

----------


## < <Samson> >

If you ain't eatin', you ain't swellin'

----------


## zaggahamma

Spaghetti w meat sauce yum

Crystal light

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> If you ain't eatin', you ain't swellin'


 lmao ..... Can't wait to get home and eat. Casein shake after 40 minutes cardio

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee w splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese protein shake

----------


## Lifted1

i wish i took a pic cause i had an epic meal!

garden salad w/balsamic vinaigrette, 2 large chicken breasts lightly battered w/country gravy, mashed potatoes, mixed veggies and a biscuit w/apple butter.

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple dry roasted peanuts

1900

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef n swiss sammy

With a perfect horsey sauce

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple
2424/day

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, 1.5 scoops protein, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggwhites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

nathans all beef dog

few sips coke

400/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.92 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Gaspaco

Tuna patties and zuchini

----------


## RaginCajun

ate terrible today

chips and queso, and philly cheesesteak.

i need a spanking

----------


## < <Samson> >

Cup and a half of smashed fresh beans with a little pepper jack cheese + a chicken breast

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shakeALICIOUS

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak and cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison n black bean chili topped with sour cream, fat free chedda, and green onions

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and an avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154728



Attachment 154729

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka 

Pineapple juice

Few other similar

Small plate (last) spaghetti

Toast with tuna

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 lil amos cc cookies

2333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk and 1 cup oatmeal oj

----------


## fitnesstrainer

3 eggs 3 whites

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline pre workout and 2 quest bars post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes and small glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast and 275 grams sweet potato

----------


## bobbypump



----------


## Gaspaco

Beef&veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Roast beef n swiss sammy

499/day

----------


## Lifted1

2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup potatoes, bell peppers, 4oz steak and a whole wheat bagel. Protien shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

425pm 

Pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham n cheese sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

3 grilled pork tacos topped with black bean hummus, Arbol chili glaze, goat cheese, pickled red onions, jalapeño cilantro cream, and queso fresco!

So amazing!

Rum and diet coke -2

----------


## jolter604

habanero lean beef burger,broccoli,fresh cut pineapple,brown rice with chicken stock.....

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken mcnuggets

1666

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chicken mcnuggets 1666


Reported to your wife!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## MHK

Cellucore cinnamon swirl shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Nother Bacardi n diet coke

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken salad with steamed broccoli

----------


## *mikro*

My girlfriend.

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp white cheddar

Few multi grain crackers

Small macintosh apple

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini raviolis

2300

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 roast beef cheddar sammy

2/3 choc chip muffin top

2626/day

----------


## zaggahamma

......

----------


## Gaspaco

Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154768

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline pre workout

----------


## RaginCajun

2 beef fajita tacos on wheat, 1 ropa veija taco on wheat, chips n queso, and glass of fresh squeezed OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Bacon eggs dry toast

Water

400/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast 237 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and steak fajitas with corn tortilla yum yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple bout an hour ago

505/day

----------


## < <Samson> >

Post workout 

Half a pound of chicken & half a pound of beans with home made salsa & a little pepper jack cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 154779

Cooked up a little chicken to get me by for a day or 2  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple spare ribs

913/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pumpkin spice almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with cheddar cheese, onion, roasted red bell pepper, and banana peppers! I made a sweet chili pepper and BBQ glaze and topped it with it. 

So delicious!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Lifted1

tilapia fillet with brown rice, peas, carrots and kale.

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka pineapple from 7-9pm

Now turkey swiss panini

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc casein protein before bed

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein n cottage cheese shake

----------


## zaggahamma

pbj sammy

Lil chicken soup

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

Chips n cookies  :Frown: 

2900

Gn

----------


## Gaspaco

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of fiber one cereal, almond milk, and scoop of protein

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekiel toast, 4 eggs (1 whole), link of smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage, and glass of homemade juice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with sugar free hazelnut creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

4/5 nathans all beef dog

3 sips coke

369/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chicken boobies and a sweet tater

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna turkey and crabmeat wrap

Egg salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum yum

1075/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Same as last meal chicken and sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

5 dark chocolate covered hazelnuts

----------


## Bio-Active

5.72 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

5 Bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with cheddar cheese, onion, roasted red bell pepper, and banana peppers! I made a sweet chili pepper and BBQ glaze and topped it with it. 

And a link of smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

Amazingly delicious smoked brisket sammy

Lil mayo n horse radish

GOOOOOOOD N TENDER

1515/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Dry roasted peanuts

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving chicken n rice casserole bake

1919/day

----------


## jstone

2 cups of brown rice, 2 baked chicken tits, with 2 tablespoons of coconut oil.

----------


## jstone

> 5 Bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with cheddar cheese, onion, roasted red bell pepper, and banana peppers! I made a sweet chili pepper and BBQ glaze and topped it with it. 
> 
> And a link of smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage


I'm jealous that you have back strap!

----------


## likelifting

Bean soup 

Fry onions, celery and carrots. Add a pound of navy beans to heat them up. I pre-boil some water. After warming up the beans a little bit, I dump the hot water over the beans and veggies. Bring to a boil and simmer. 

Add some ham or anything about a half hour before done. 

Probably not all that healthy but I use it as a cheat meal. It freezes fine if you make a large amount.

----------


## bcc94

150g Boiled Chicken Breast
150g Sweet Potatoes sliced and cooked in coconut oil

Yeah...  :Wink/Grin: 

Plain & gain ahah!

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther brisket sammich

2400

----------


## [email protected]

Can of tuna with mayo along with a smoothie made of spinach, pineapple, blueberries, celery and carrot juice.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein protein before bed

----------


## Gaspaco

Coffee

----------


## Dpyle

Just pan seared an 8oz steak I cut from a rump roast. Cooked rare lightly peppered and smothered in hot sauce.

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops of protein, scoop of greens powder, and cup almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekiel toast, 4 eggs (1 whole), link of smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage, and glass of homemade juice

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free hazelnut creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

Normal breakfast 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato and Neon pre workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 60 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato and Neon pre workout.


wholly hell, 60 oz of chicken, you're gonna be shytin feathers!

----------


## Bio-Active

> wholly hell, 60 oz of chicken, you're gonna be shytin feathers!


 damn fingers!! 6oz brother  :Wink:  fixed

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chicken boobies and a sweet tater

----------


## Bio-Active

Another 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Mcdouble

Ff

3 sips coke

Macintosh apppe

750

----------


## Zodiac82

HR nuts
Turkey club
2 carb bars

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato again feeling pretty lazy today.

----------


## zaggahamma

General tso chicken

Fried rice

Few sips pepsi

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

2 large vodka pineapples

1844/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Trip tip steak salad with avocado and steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5 Bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with cheddar cheese, onion, roasted red bell pepper, and banana peppers! I made a sweet chili pepper and BBQ glaze and topped it with it. And a link of smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage


This again!

No more wraps left, man were they amazing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese n dark chocolate protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154807

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein protein shake before bed. Choc of course

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket sammy

2 miniature snickers

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

3333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg, 3 egg whites, bacon, and glass of homemade juice

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## < <Samson> >

BuckWheat, Greek Yogurt & Coffee

----------


## davidtheman100

Shake w 8 oz milk, 1 banana, 3 scoops of no bake cookie whey, 1 cup of old fashioned oats, scoop of smuckers natural peanut butter.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Turkey n swiss panini

Slice of fresh pineapple

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

egg drop soup, general tso's chicken and brown rice made fresh to order

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet tater

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast on an Ezekiel Hamburger bun with sweet tater chips

----------


## < <Samson> >

This thing :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo skakelicious

1100

----------


## Bio-Active

5.8 oz grilled chicken 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

Rican corned beef hash

1700

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coffee w splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken greens and avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage and broccoli and cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket sammich

2200

----------


## Gaspaco

Coffee

----------


## Wintermaul

2 chicken breasts, 1 slice of bread and a banana.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154822

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Neon pre workout

----------


## RaginCajun

2 whole eggs 2 whites, 1 slice Ezekial toast, few strips bacon and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

538 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> 538 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato


DAYYYYUMMM 538 oz of grilled chicken, must be bulking  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

greek yogurt, key lime pie!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Eggs

Bacon

Dry toast

400/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 154827

Just cooked off more chicken. 

Next meal chicken and sweet tater

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Grilled chicken boobies and sweet tater

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken breast and 242 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Shaken not stirred

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket sandwich

Slice of fresh pineapple

1600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Steaming hot black coffee w splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Brisket tacos

Chips n salsa

One margarita

----------


## zaggahamma

......

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 154833

Dinner

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154834

----------


## RaginCajun

Kentucky mule

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of fresh natures own white butter bread

With smuckers natural peanut butter

OMG GOOD! 

I want another

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of a perfectly ripe banana

1850

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Also protein shake

3/4 of my usual pwo shake

2400/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Whey&oats

----------


## RaginCajun

1 slice of ezeikal toast and link of smoked jalapeno n cheddar deer sausage

glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

Two breakfast tacos

----------


## Zodiac82

Jersey Mikes
Steak and cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal one 8 egg whites one yolk and oatmeal

meal two 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Oatmeal

350/day

----------


## < <Samson> >

Buckwheat & milk(it's an acquired taste :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## austinite

String cheese bitches!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Hamburger helper

1700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bagel with natty pb

1991/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Small piece of dark chocolate pumkin seed sea salt bark

2100

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. grilled chicken breast, 1/2 cup whole wheat penne pasta mixed with 1 cup of steamed zucchini and yellow squash, a little watered down Ragu on top of the pasta and squash.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and 16 oz glass of oj

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 8am

10am
Bacon n egg sammy

1pm
Few Mcnuggets
Few ff

Now 

Pwo shake

1666/day

----------


## Iceberg

10oz Ground sirloin meatloaf with celery,peppers and onion chopped in it. Along with fresh garlic and some cayenne pepper. 

White rice

Green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Hamburger helper

Cheeseburger mac

Better than yesterday so ate more bwahaha

2626/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet tater

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 5 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

Meal 6 casein shake

Meal 7 quest bar

Meal 1 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> Meal 5 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews
> 
> Meal 6 casein shake
> 
> Meal 7 quest bar
> 
> Meal 1 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


No exotic noms for the games tonight j? Cut that sweet tater into fries? Fried food prolly make u sick?

Headin over to disney for couple hours this morn to get a lil walk in on non gym day

Roast beef n swiss w horsey sauce will be 1st in the trough

Coffee earlier

499/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> No exotic noms for the games tonight j? Cut that sweet tater into fries? Fried food prolly make u sick? Headin over to disney for couple hours this morn to get a lil walk in on non gym day Roast beef n swiss w horsey sauce will be 1st in the trough Coffee earlier 499/day


lol no I never get to far away from my plan but watch this post

Meals 2-3 chicken breast 6oz and 250 grams sweet potato

Meal 4 6 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel hamburger bun with sweet potato chips and ketchup.

How's that look zagga?

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol no I never get to far away from my plan but watch this post Meals 2-3 chicken breast 6oz and 250 grams sweet potato Meal 4 6 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel hamburger bun with sweet potato chips and ketchup. How's that look zagga?


Oh no you didn't!

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol no I never get to far away from my plan but watch this post
> 
> Meals 2-3 chicken breast 6oz and 250 grams sweet potato
> 
> Meal 4 6 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel hamburger bun with sweet potato chips and ketchup.
> 
> How's that look zagga?


If u enjoyed it i like it!!!

Weirdest game since ray allen hitting the 3 pointer after the no foul calls i know different sports but similar type game

But i like these results better

Oh sh$ t wrong thread

----------


## Bio-Active

> If u enjoyed it i like it!!! Weirdest game since ray allen hitting the 3 pointer after the no foul calls i know different sports but similar type game But i like these results better Oh sh$ t wrong thread


lmao yeah I was pretty full from that meal. Meal 6 6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 45 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

After my pineapple n vodkas

Couple ribs

Rice n beans

Few pringles

Pecan sticky bun

Ice cream

2777

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc casein before bed

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj. Headed back to work  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - 1/2 cup oats, almond milk, and protein powder

Post WO- whole wheat pasta and venison meat sauce

----------


## bartman314

spinach cheese omelete - tabasco for flavor.

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and 5hr energy

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs. Half avocado. 1 slice Canadian bacon. 1/2 c blueberries. Yummy!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Lil scram eggs

Small piece rican bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil sf strawberry on half the bread

Slice of deli roast beef

Macintosh apple 

424/day

----------


## RaginCajun

whole wheat pasta, venison garlic meat sauce, and a slice of ezekial toast

----------


## Dpyle

3whole eggs, 3 whites, 20g whey, and 1c oats.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lil sf strawberry on half the bread Slice of deli roast beef Macintosh apple 424/day


You and Bio eat all the time,,,,, continuously.lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> You and Bio eat all the time,,,,, continuously.lol


 I have to.... I would shrivel up to nothing without my food intake and there is no way I could consume that much food in a day if I tried to get in the calories in less meals

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have to.... I would shrivel up to nothing without my food intake and there is no way I could consume that much food in a day if I tried to get in the calories in less meals


Your metabolism is your friend and enemy. I'm just jealous.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Your metabolism is your friend and enemy. I'm just jealous.


 5.95 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup girly if i only ate the same macros lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yup girly if i only ate the same macros lol


I noticed. LoL. Yours are ugly some days. Hahahahaha.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol

Very VERY good word for it

If i dont reach my goal this spring ill try something but honestly im close to my goals

On a workout high right now...typing this on treadmill dreaming of my pwo.shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quest bar


 I sure like those bars

----------


## RaginCajun

> I sure like those bars


There is no way they ink have a few grams of sugar!

I'm on the road and was starving

Plan on doing some cardio when I get to my hotel

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lol Very VERY good word for it If i dont reach my goal this spring ill try something but honestly im close to my goals On a workout high right now...typing this on treadmill dreaming of my pwo.shake


What's your goals?

----------


## zaggahamma

> What's your goals?


215-220lbs @12-14%

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 6

1100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee w splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked brisket, sweet pot fries, cream of spinach, and local beer

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast pork

Mashed taters

Corn

1777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> There is no way they ink have a few grams of sugar! I'm on the road and was starving Plan on doing some cardio when I get to my hotel


 Na the carbs are from fiber bro I wouldn't be concerned with the little bit of sugar. In a pinch I pound down 2 of those bars at a time and if I wake up at night hungry I pound one down to get by

----------


## zaggahamma

Imma google these quest bars

I used to eat zone perfect bars many years ago until i saw they were really crap

----------


## Bio-Active

> Imma google these quest bars I used to eat zone perfect bars many years ago until i saw they were really crap


 best bar on the market

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef n swiss sammich

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk oatmeal and oj

----------


## zempey

More than yesterday.

----------


## RaginCajun

Eggs, salsa, yogurt, and glass of OJ

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> best bar on the market


Have you tried 'think thin' brand. Luv them.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs, half avocado, 2 slices extra lean ham.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Have you tried 'think thin' brand. Luv them.


 yeah they are ok but they have that sugar alcohol which is fine in a pinch

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and 5hr energy

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Back In Black

200g chicken breast and sprouts.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Macintosh apple

111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.......

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon

Eggs

Toast

Lil natty pb

500/day

----------


## Back In Black

Liver with bacon & onions in gravy. New potatoes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier, I had a zagga meal (12 chick fla nuggets and half order of fries

Post - WO - quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 615pm

1188

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Big bowl of broccoli and cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out Noen

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> Protein shake


 be having one soon. Walking on the treadmill now and starving  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> be having one soon. Walking on the treadmill now and starving


I don't see how you took a pre WO supp this late. I would be up for hours

----------


## Bio-Active

> I don't see how you took a pre WO supp this late. I would be up for hours


 I am not real sensitive to stims and by the time I am done training I am spent! I leave no rocks unturned at the gym  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Wiped out here too...looking forward to no workout tomorrow

830pm steaming hot cup black coffee w splenda

930pm leftover roast pork bacon rice lil black beans and corn

Crystal light sipping

1888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am not real sensitive to stims and by the time I am done training I am spent! I leave no rocks unturned at the gym


Get some!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Get some!


 can barely move got to get home and refuel now  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake i feel much better

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef n chedda sammy

Dry roasted legumes

2424/day

----------


## KJ63

moose burger (spices, garlic,jalapenos) and quinoa, some asparagus, 16 oz of water

----------


## Gaspaco

Just coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Spaghetti with 4 eggs over easy on top

----------


## Pushem out

180 gm chicken breasts w/ lemon pepper
1/4 cup quinoa
4 broccoli florets
Water and more water

There Are Two Ways to Do Something ... the Right Way, and Again

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## almostgone

6 egg whites and 1 oz mozzarella cheese omelette w/ a teaspoon of black bean and corn salsa on top, 5 oz. flank steak.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of egg whites, 2 whole eggs, lil mozzarella cheese, salsa, 2 slices of Ezekial toast, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken sammy on wheat and a scoop of chicken salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 1045am

1pm
Chicken n bacon penne n cheese

Lil tiny baguette

Lil slice carrot bread

Lil caramel cappuccino

1/2 a beautiful ripe juicy navel orange

555/day

----------


## *mikro*

Lamb and mixed veggies.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Another massive toss salad 

Cause still - if you ain't eatin', you ain't swellin :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ripe strawberries

Few pringles

Vodka n pineapple

Now rum n diet

999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 big avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Another diet n rum 

And a lil vodka n grape

1300

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat pasta and venison meat sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

845pm

2 homemade soft tacos 

Sip of coke

2 coffee cups full of blue bell banana pudding ice cream

2555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate peanut butter protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 pecan cinnamon roll

2777

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices Ezekial toast, chorizo venison patty, and glass of OJ

----------


## < <Samson> >

Coffee & treadmill

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread maple syrup and 5 hr energy shot

----------


## bigrich4

Cinnamon roll..... not joking

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

chorizo venison patty and sweet tater

----------


## Gaspaco

Deeeeeeeer

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154960

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Roast beef n swiss sammy

Navel orange

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## zempey

home made cabbage rolls.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## stationrasa

Baby Chinese green cabbage
400grams dory fish
Pasta
Bangkok sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

6-630

Pwo shake

1234/day

----------


## Pushem out

Just woke up
1/3 cup Steel cut oats with 6 blueberries, a teaspoon of natty peanut butter, and a dash of cinnamon. 
Also, whey shake.
Water, water, water...

There Are Two Ways to Do Something ... the Right Way, and Again

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 154994

----------


## zaggahamma

Smoked beef brisket sammy

With horsey sauce

Bbq chips

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake chocolate of course

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Bagel

Lil icbib on half

Lil natty pb on half

2222

----------


## Wintermaul

2 chicken breasts and 4 eggs - coffee

----------


## likelifting

I nuked a potato. Then lightly fried an egg (no oil). Then opened the tater, drizzled a lil olive oil over it, added the egg on top and topped with a tablespoon of cheddar cheese. Tasted like a friggin New York strip steak.

----------


## Gaspaco

Just coffee

----------


## Pushem out

1/2 cup shrimp, 1/2 cup crab over raw spinach, baby greens, and romaine. 
Squeezed a lemon wedge over the top of it with a tblspn of olive oil.
1\2 cup of skim cottage cheese.

There Are Two Ways to Do Something ... the Right Way, and Again

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## stationrasa

Tenderloin with teriyaki sauce
Yogurt low fat
1 Banana
White rice
Broccoli

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had a chorizo vension patty on 2 slices of ezekial toast with a glass of low sugar oj.

just devoured a quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

General Tso's chicken made fresh to order and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

As a new yorker would say:...i just had a slice

Few sips pepsi

400

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken bread 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake deluxe

1234/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Black coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Chuck roast

Taters

Carrots

Gravy

Crystal light

2020/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake choc

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more

Chuck roast

Carrots

Gravy

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

Small piece of dark chocolate bark

2525

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

250 grams sweet potato and 6 oz grilled chicken breast

----------


## jolter604

egg whites and diced onions,nothing major.....oh and some left over peruvian fried rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Cheeseburger macaroni

Navel orange

550/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## DrewZ

5oz chicken titty, couple table spoons of turkey chili w/ beans, guacamole

----------


## kelkel

Farfalle (sp) pasta with chicken, cheese and sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## jolter604

chorizo chili!!!!!with ground lean turkey and soy rizo.......tomato ,anaheim chili ,onion,and kidney beans,and black beans......spicy....

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato watching ufc and having fajitas later  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Just had 2 chicken and beef heart fajitas on whole sheet tortillas 38 carbs yikes

----------


## zaggahamma

Heart? Ewwwee

----------


## Bio-Active

> Heart? Ewwwee


 it's lean brother. You don't really taste it anyway it's the salsa and chicken that give it flavor

----------


## zaggahamma

> it's lean brother. You don't really taste it anyway it's the salsa and chicken that give it flavor


Only organ meats I've been able to eat is chicken gizzards. ..guess i haven't beef heart but chicken heart is very bitter

----------


## zaggahamma

Spaghetti w meat sauce

Yummy love celery cooked in the sauce

1818/day

----------


## likelifting

It does have stronger flavor IMO. Not like liver at all but still very good. Chicken gizzards are great. 

All of it is good in stuffing.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cheeseburger macaroni

2121

----------


## zaggahamma

3 small pieces dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2375/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## Iron Mind

150g chicken
500g broccolli
4 tablespoons of olive oil

----------


## Bio-Active

> 150g chicken
> 500g broccolli
> 4 tablespoons of olive oil


That Broccoli is a fantastic addition to anyone's nutrition and like like it cause you can eat it raw

----------


## < <Samson> >

Omelet with a few glasses of low fat milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with broccoli avocado yum yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Nathans all beef hot dog

And drinks of vodka pineapple

All day

1414/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherds pie serving

Mexi corn serving & a half

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

Ridiculous portion of blue bell ice cream

2777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Night time casein shake

----------


## bigrich4

German chocolate cake..

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1.5 cups of yellow and zucchini squash, 1 med. red potato

----------


## Wintermaul

3 eggs and a chicken breast.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest Barr woke up to hungry to sleep  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Two eggs with 1/2 avocado. Really hungry this morning!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, almond milk, scoop of protein, 3 strawberries, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

greek yogurt and a navel orange (picked right off the tree)

----------


## Bio-Active

rotisserie chicken an sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

chorizo venison patty and sweet tater

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken ceaser salad with avocado and steamed broccoli

----------


## Wintermaul

2 chicken breasts and 2ts of Udos Choice

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## bigrich4

2 chicken breast and some green beans.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggwhites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, almond milk, scoop of protein, 3 strawberries, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## almostgone

5 egg whites, 2 EB eggs, 5 oz. 90/10 hamburger cooked on the grill and crumbled up into the eggs/egg whites, 2oz. chopped spinach, 1 oz. mozzarella cheese and cooked as an omelette. 1 TBS. of black bean and corn salsa from Publix.

----------


## RaginCajun

greek yogurt

----------


## major34

White rice - chicken breast - Yogurt

----------


## major34

Tomatoes - Chicken breast 

no Carb day

----------


## major34

2 yolk- 6 egg whites - Borocolli

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Macintosh apple

123/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tomatoes - Chicken breast 
> 
> no Carb day



no carb day but you posted an earlier pick of rice???

----------


## RaginCajun

navel orange

----------


## major34

> no carb day but you posted an earlier pick of rice???


it was for a few weeks ago while i was bulking man 
and forgotted the title what u are eating right now  :1hifu: 

i take pics and keep em

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried mammary gland

Navel orange

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - chorizo venison patty and sweet tater

----------


## kelkel

Sirloin Filet and white rice.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Protein Shake and had 1Tbsp Flax, yay me!

----------


## Iron Mind

500g quark
40g nuts
10g cocoapowder
2g cinnamon

Nomnomz and going to bed dreaming about my gains.

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

More chicken

1700/day

----------


## Sfla80

Been a very long time since posting in this thread....but thought I would share tonight's dinner for me and the wife. Maybe give some new ideas. 

Crispy shrimp fried brown rice. 

Peppers, onion, two types mushrooms, bean sprouts, green beans, scallions. ( forgot to put the eggs like I normally do) low sodium soy, tbl spoon hosin. Sesame oil.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Been a very long time since posting in this thread....but thought I would share tonight's dinner for me and the wife. Maybe give some new ideas. 
> 
> Crispy shrimp fried brown rice. 
> 
> Peppers, onion, two types mushrooms, bean sprouts, green beans, scallions. ( forgot to put the eggs like I normally do) low sodium soy, tbl spoon hosin. Sesame oil.


Looks AMAZING!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks AMAZING!!!


Thanks zag...came out great. Maybe a little high in sodium. ...but all.in all a good meal.

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast greens and 59 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> Protein shake


 flavor?

----------


## RaginCajun

> flavor?


Chocolate and I added some dark cocoa n natty pb

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chocolate and I added some dark cocoa n natty pb


 lol choc is my favorite

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beast n cheddar sammy

With horsey sauce

2150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake choc

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar choc chip cookie dough  :Wink:

----------


## major34



----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, almond milk, scoop of protein, 3 strawberries, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Sfla80

Protein shake, 1 cup oats with honey natty pb, and a "half" banana. .

----------


## Sfla80

And this is why I said "half" banana. ..tried to compare how big these things are the best I could. Yes normal sized wine bottle and yes bananas are bigger then it.

----------


## Wintermaul

4 slices of wholegrain bread with 300g of ham no fat, and coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## jimmyinkedup

1 1/2 c oats and a 40 gram vanilla protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> And this is why I said "half" banana. ..tried to compare how big these things are the best I could. Yes normal sized wine bottle and yes bananas are bigger then it. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155084"/>


That's what she said!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Ham egg swiss tortilla panini(3/4)

Navel orange

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Juicy navel orange

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Hamburger patty with cheese and few fried potatoes

----------


## Bedford

2 slices of low sodium Ezekiel Bread , 2tbs Natty PB & 1/3 cup of Blueberries.

The best daily "PB&J" I can get. After that an 8oz Serloin.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155087

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Chocolate heaven

1175/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Hot black coffee

Lil splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155094

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef stew

1666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## < <Samson> >

This thing with real Rusky Kwas

Cause if you ain't eatin' - u kno u ain't swellin'

----------


## zaggahamma

Looks like a dog bowl samson but looks good with all those croutons lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Looks like a dog bowl samson but looks good with all those croutons lol


It pretty much is

I swear I eat so much my sides hurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

1750

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beast n cheddar sammy

With horsey sauce

2222/day

----------


## almostgone

Beef broth ( low sodium/no added MSG) and a medium red potato. Fighting a stomach bug.  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, almond milk, scoop of protein, 3 strawberries, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155096

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chicken strips and 4 wings

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 ezekiel toes and eggs

Meal 3 chicken rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1/2 roast beef n cheddar sammy

Small macintosh apple

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Navel orange

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Shredded chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake a laka

1044/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast greens and cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o chili

1400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage and broccoli with cheese

And now a yummy dark chocolate n mint protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake choc

----------


## < <Samson> >

Ezekiel Bread French Toast, made with egg beaters & Walden Zero cal syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ezekiel Bread French Toast, made with egg beaters & Walden Zero cal syrup


Ezekiel bread is my favorite

----------


## zaggahamma

More chili

Few saltines

Tomorrow will be fun

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil natty pb on a couple saltines

1750/day

----------


## txnhb



----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Wintermaul

chicken and oats!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zempey

My 3 lunches from yesterday.

----------


## zempey

3 fried eggs, couple oz of chicken, and loaded oatmeal.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 3 fried eggs, couple oz of chicken, and loaded oatmeal.


What's loaded oatmeal?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 scrambled eggs and half avocado. I always start out strong!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 scrambled eggs and half avocado. I always start out strong!


 keep it going all day  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar and glass of OJ 

Didn't have time to cook this morning, going to grab a breakfast taco when I get to work

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 scrambled eggs and half avocado. I always start out strong!


But how do you finish?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> keep it going all day


 I am pretty good except for evenings. I am running low calories. 1000 - 1200 daily. The Paleo diet is very hard to stick to. It's sooooo restrictive. My body is adjusting to low carbs 15% from leafy veggies and higher fat from healthy sources but I do miss the no fat Greek yogurt and glutton free crackers. 

My body seems to like the food. No digestive issues but my taste buds are very angry!

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - two tortillas, two eggs, two strips bacon, salsa, and sirracha sauce

----------


## Brazil

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am pretty good except for evenings. I am running low calories. 1000 - 1200 daily. The Paleo diet is very hard to stick to. It's sooooo restrictive. My body is adjusting to low carbs 15% from leafy veggies and higher fat from healthy sources but I do miss the no fat Greek yogurt and glutton free crackers. My body seems to like the food. No digestive issues but my taste buds are very angry!


 how many carbs are you eating a day and how are they timed out?

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Ezekiel bread is my favorite


Hells yes

Ezekiel bread is straight money

It's like oats in a bread

Just costs a fvcking grip

----------


## < <Samson> >

Banana Pancakes with Walden Zero Cal syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

1/2 ham egg swiss/mozz "quesadilla"

Apple

350/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## major34



----------


## major34

this is for when i was bulking 

needed like 5k calories

so huge amount of carbs

----------


## major34

on no carb day

----------


## major34



----------


## major34



----------


## major34

last weeks no carb day lunch

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

999//day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil beef brisket stew

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and cashews

----------


## zempey

GGR, I put tablespoon of protein peanut butter, handful of mixed nuts, handful of craisens, mixed fruit, and cinnamon.

----------


## zaggahamma

4 small choc chip cookies

Dunked in coffee

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

4 drummettes

Small apple

1800/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chili

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj bagel

2400

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

Milano cookies

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak burrito
Spicy chicken burrito

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee at 1130

Now
Egg ham swiss/mozz quesadilla (the other half from yesterday left)
&
Navel orange

444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Roasted chicken breast sandwich from subway. My cheat meal for the week. One choc chip cookie too

----------


## < <Samson> >

Straight 800+ cal of goodness

----------


## Bio-Active

> Straight 800+ cal of goodness


 what is that?

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Yum

1144/day

----------


## zempey

Home made cabbage rolls.

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Black coffee

Splenda

1175

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155135

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the chili

Bosch pear

1631/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 roast beef n cheddar sammy

Dry roasted peanuts

2050/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dark chocolate pumpkin seed sea salt bark

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zempey

Pre and post shakes earlier, 6 fried eggs and loaded oatmeal now.

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

3 slices pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

chicken sweet potato and greens

----------


## < <Samson> >

> what is that?


A big ass PWO shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155149

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

My normal first couple meals egg whites one yolk oatmeal with meal 1 and ezekiel bread with meal 2

----------


## zempey

10 oz chicken, sweet potato, rice, veggies.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Patriotic patriot celebratory brunch

Scram eggs
Bacon
Dry toast
Quinoa toaster waffle 
Tsp mrs buttersworth syrup
1/2 tsp sf strawberry preserves
Water

Coffee brewing now  :Smilie: 

555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar and neon pre workout

----------


## zaggahamma

Navel orange

Floridas bounty

650

----------


## zempey

10oz chicken, rice, sweet potato, veggies.

----------


## Zodiac82

Buffalo chicken n sauce
Pita chips

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zempey

Home made chicken fingers and a salad.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken greens and roasted cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

6 oz chicken and it was so tasty!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6 oz chicken and it was so tasty!


nice now your eating  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> nice now your eating


Ate that chicken straight out of the pan. Too cold to be grilling outside. 

850 cal for the entire day and just pushed myself thru an hour cycle class. Still got this sinus cough crap that's been with for nearly 3 weeks! My new strategy is to sweat it out. LoL

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ate that chicken straight out of the pan. Too cold to be grilling outside. 850 cal for the entire day and just pushed myself thru an hour cycle class. Still got this sinus cough crap that's been with for nearly 3 weeks! My new strategy is to sweat it out. LoL


what are you seasoning it with or marinating it? I hope you get feeling better! Being sick sucks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> what are you seasoning it with or marinating it? I hope you get feeling better! Being sick sucks


Thanks. Feeling better now that I got a workout! 

 and a little EVOO  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks. Feeling better now that I got a workout! <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155164"/> and a little EVOO


I use the same brand kikn chicken. Sometimes I marinate my chicken in Italian salad dressing too

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I use the same brand kikn chicken. Sometimes I marinate my chicken in Italian salad dressing too


I have a plethora of spices. That one happened to be at the end! 

Normally I microwave previously prepared food. I would love to eat just cooked meals nightly but doesn't fit into my lifestyle and no one cooks for me  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I have a plethora of spices. That one happened to be at the end! Normally I microwave previously prepared food. I would love to eat just cooked meals nightly but doesn't fit into my lifestyle and no one cooks for me


I have to do the same thing. I cook off all my food on the weekend an separate it all in to containers. I just don't have time to be cooking every day 6-8 times. We have to do what works and it's much better than eating garbage :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have a plethora of spices. That one happened to be at the end! Normally I microwave previously prepared food. I would love to eat just cooked meals nightly but doesn't fit into my lifestyle and no one cooks for me


I'm always looking to cook for someone........

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm always looking to cook for someone........


^^^^ lmao

----------


## Zodiac82

Meatloaf 
Mashed potatoes 
Rice pilaf

----------


## < <Samson> >

Lentils / by the pound - lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade bacon cheddar burger

Off the grill

Minus 1 big bite for dog

Sip or 2 crystal light

1963/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake choc

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar s'mores flavor

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of another chocolate protein shake

2500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb small tortillas, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup mozzarella, dollop of light sour cream, sirrachi sauce, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## zempey

3 fried eggs, 3 oz chicken, loaded oatmeal.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake....

while cooking my next 3 meals....

Whole wheat pasta, grilled chicken (frozen Tyson lol), and natural tom sauce.

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky

pickle

pickled okra

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Half of sweet bell pepper stuffed with hamburger and about 10 grains of rice. I bought at the store. Not bad but is huge!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Half of sweet bell pepper stuffed with hamburger and about 10 grains of rice. I bought at the store. Not bad but is huge!


that's what she said!

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 left over bacon cheddar burger

navel orange

coffee soon

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked green onion wild hog sausage and Caesar salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

chocolate heaven pwo shake

1025/day

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## Sfla80

Hour ago....2 cups raw spinach, 1/2 cup boiled eggs, red onion, tbcp goat cheese, balsamic vin....5 oz filet mignon

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef n swiss sammy on small bagel

Few lays mesquite bbq chips

1555/day

----------


## zempey

Pizza, chicken fingers, homemade cereal bar, wife went out to dinner and I worked late and pillaged what little leftovers I could find in the fridge.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## < <Samson> >

A whole lot

----------


## RaginCajun

Teal breast wrapped in bacon and broccoli n cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more chips

1700

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155182

----------


## Sfla80

> Teal breast wrapped in bacon and broccoli n cheese


Teal?

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155182"/>


That looks good...what's the sauces

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Teal?


 probably veal???

----------


## zaggahamma

Definitely veal

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Casein shake


 soon a casein shake thru a wind pipe lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> soon a casein shake thru a wind pipe lol


 I will have to eat again in about 3 hrs  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Teal?


Duck, blue wing teal to be exact

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chocolate protein shake


 I have an addiction to chocolate  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have an addiction to chocolate


I don't have an addiction but I do like it

----------


## Bio-Active

> I don't have an addiction but I do like it


 any protein I get just had to be choc but I did just get some new quest bars. S'mores yum yum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I will have to eat again in about 3 hrs


Still thru a wind pipe. You won't be released in 3 hours.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> any protein I get just had to be choc but I did just get some new quest bars. S'mores yum yum


Haven't tried those yet

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haven't tried those yet


 you better get some. Best one I have tried

----------


## RaginCajun

> you better get some. Best one I have tried



Will do!

----------


## zaggahamma

A 2nd smaller shake

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar s'mores flavor

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zempey

Whey, oats, creatine first thing, 4 fried eggs, 2oz chicken, loaded oatmeal.

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb small tortillas, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup mozzarella, dollop of light sour cream, sirrachi sauce, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

> Two low carb small tortillas, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup mozzarella, dollop of light sour cream, sirrachi sauce, and glass of low sugar OJ


sounds like a good breakfast!

----------


## rahulsingh265

Pre workout shake: One cup oats,one scoop syntha 6 and 8oz milk......

----------


## Zodiac82

> That looks good...what's the sauces


Thanks..that chicken was sooooo...soft and juicy...

Ketchup...buffalo sauce...spicy mustard sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155187

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

> sounds like a good breakfast!


it is and really fills me up.

i add in some garlic salt to the eggs while they cook and toast up the tortillas in the pan before the eggs.

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar, cookies n cream

----------


## Bio-Active

> quest bar, cookies n cream


 my second favorite bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> my second favorite bar


so far, i like the cookies n cream, double chocolate chunk, and cookie dough

----------


## Sfla80

Whole wheat pasta 2 cups....and 5 oz chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

> so far, i like the cookies n cream, double chocolate chunk, and cookie dough


 just wait till you try the s'mores. Gonna pick up another case this weekend. Not nearly as chewy. A much softer bar

----------


## Sfla80

> Duck, blue wing teal to be exact


Had a feeling...was thinking like a quail of some sorts.

----------


## Sfla80

> Thanks..that chicken was sooooo...soft and juicy...
> 
> Ketchup...buffalo sauce...spicy mustard sauce


Spicy mustard sounds good...

----------


## Panzerfaust

7oz Chicken, 1/2c Rice, Kale down the hatch...don't forget

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 coffee

1 egg

1 bacon

1/2 dry toast

1 toaster quinoa waffle

1/2 tsp mrs buttersworth syrup

Navel orange

Water

400//day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had a feeling...was thinking like a quail of some sorts.


Teal is a very good tasting duck

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobies and pickled veggies

And diet mt dew for 405

----------


## Zodiac82

> Spicy mustard sounds good...


It's a lil more than spicy mustard....I can't remember the whole name but when I get home I'll have a look at it....but it's really good...I put it on a lot things..probably more so than ketchup

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club 
Peanuts

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

grilled chicken breast greens and roasted cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Vanilla protein shake which is dinner. :/

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground venison bowl

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155197

----------


## RaginCajun

Vanilla and mint (comes from the greens powder I have) protein shake.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Vanilla and mint (comes from the greens powder I have) protein shake.


 that sounds pretty good. Whey or casein?

----------


## Panzerfaust

7oz Chicken on a bed of Kale

----------


## RaginCajun

> that sounds pretty good. Whey or casein?


Blend

Elite xt by dymatize nutrition 

21g pro 8g carbs (4g sugar) 1.5g fat per serving (34g one scoop)

I have two at the moment, one Vanilla and one fudge brownie!

You can find them on sale on Amazon

----------


## < <Samson> >

A little earlier

But, you get the point

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Caesar salad

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar cookies and cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bowl mini wheats

1888

----------


## Zodiac82

> Blend
> 
> Elite xt by dymatize nutrition
> 
> 21g pro 8g carbs (4g sugar) 1.5g fat per serving (34g one scoop)
> 
> I have two at the moment, one Vanilla and one fudge brownie!
> 
> You can find them on sale on Amazon


There stuff taste just like milk shakes

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb small tortillas, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup mozzarella, dollop of light sour cream, sirrachi sauce, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Gaspaco

Deer and eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155203"/>


Yum...
Btw..it's sweet and spicy mustard

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155204

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy

----------


## Sfla80

> Yum...
> Btw..it's sweet and spicy mustard


Nice I'm gonna have to find that

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yum...
> Btw..it's sweet and spicy mustard


i like that stuff in my tuna salad and chicken salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal w raisins banana cinnamon milk splenda

Water

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb ground venison wraps

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> i like that stuff in my tuna salad and chicken salad


Hmmm. Might have to give that a go.....BIB turned me on to ketchup in ur tuna though

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hmmm. Might have to give that a go.....BIB turned me on to ketchup in ur tuna though


I'm sure someone's gonna have fun with that edit lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Oh..2 turkey clubs

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

some beef jerky

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nobody ate anything in the last 3 hours!???!!!???!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155209

My mistake...it's sweet and hot mustard Sfla80

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Sfla80

Dinner after a 12 hour shift

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier - Two low carb small tortillas, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup of egg whites, 1/4 cup mozzarella, dollop of light sour cream, sirrachi sauce, and glass of low sugar OJ

beef jerky now

----------


## Panzerfaust



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coffee round 1045

115 pm

Cajun breakfast

Tortilla 

Although with scram egg ham swiss all full figured lol but ate 3/4

Navel orange

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

just did a lil carb loading

chips n queso, beef cheesesteak, and two local double ipas

bedroom gymnastics and cardio later on to burn this off!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

1177/day

----------


## Lifted1

Chicken breast, guacamole, salsa with brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

ate 2/3 of tater (didnt salt it enough either)

4/5 of caesar salad (marie's caesar dressing O M G)


slice of think crust frozen peperoni pizza

1717/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155224"/>
> ate 2/3 of tater (didnt salt it enough either)
> 
> 4/5 of caesar salad (marie's caesar dressing O M G)
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155225"/>
> slice of think crust frozen peperoni pizza
> 
> 1717/day


Both looks scrumptious...but uhhh.zagga is that a cosmo and fingernail clippers??? Oooh zagga nooooooh ....lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155226

What the heck...a lil boys night in with my son

----------


## zaggahamma

> Both looks scrumptious...but uhhh.zagga is that a cosmo and fingernail clippers??? Oooh zagga nooooooh ....lol


Clippers yes but the beverage unfortunately was not a cosmo but crystal light  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

thought i would catch more hell for the sour cream enough for 6 taters didnt even think to hide the pink drink bwahahahahahaha

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155226
> 
> What the heck...a lil boys night in with my son


been craving popeyes for a year....still waiting for it to go on sale lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155226"/> What the heck...a lil boys night in with my son


oh my that looks good. I am having a cheat meal tomorrow. We will be on the road so hopefully something good  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats with milk

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggs whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre work out neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

> thought i would catch more hell for the sour cream enough for 6 taters didnt even think to hide the pink drink bwahahahahahaha


Lol. Well u kno not from me

----------


## Zodiac82

> been craving popeyes for a year....still waiting for it to go on sale lol


12 piece 15 bucks..not bad I guess




> oh my that looks good. I am having a cheat meal tomorrow. We will be on the road so hopefully something good


That's what he wanted to eat for dinner....and I was definitely up for it lol...

All but 2 eaten..yum

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato..... Time to hit the road

----------


## RaginCajun

> Post training 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato..... Time to hit the road


Be safe and enjoy the time with your daughter

----------


## Bio-Active

> Be safe and enjoy the time with your daughter


 we are on the field now warming up. Just had 2 quest bars to get by  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Tortilla ham n swiss quesadilla (3/4)

Navel orange

500 calories pre 3pm workout

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken caesar salad

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

a glass of low fat milk, which i drink every night before bed. i drink a lot of milk actually every week

----------


## < <Samson> >

Mo buck wheat

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo chocolate heaven shake

1166/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Remaining 2 pieces of chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

2 bbq beef ribs

3/4 tater with dairy fats salt n peppa

Corn w dairy fat n salt

Crystal light sippage (my cosmo)

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup coffee splenda

1900

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 roast beast n cheddar on wheat

2121/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats w milk

2555

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

1 egg white +1/2 turkey fillet +1/3 plate (my own measuring) white rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## woody127

Protein shake 300ml of semi skimmed milk and 60g oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Neon Volt

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Scram eggs

Bacon 

Canned biscuits (rare treat)

Sweet cream soft irish butter

Clover honey

Low sugar strawberry jam

777/day prolly an easy 800 but headin casino and like those numbers better

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

Went to gander mountain for mace for the wife.....

Their restaurant was pretty good.

Venison burger with cole slaw

----------


## < <Samson> >

Izekial chicken grilled cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Trtip chicken salad with avocado and steamed broccoli

----------


## Mp859

8 egg whites 4oz lean beef 1/2 cup spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Absolutely nothing plus to bed early shaves 250 cal off my daily. Whoot whoot!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Absolutely nothing plus to bed early shaves 250 cal off my daily. Whoot whoot!!!


girl you have to keep your body running. Be careful  :Wink:  you are gonna wake up hungry

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> girl you have to keep your body running. Be careful  you are gonna wake up hungry


Not a big food day for me. 2 eggs and half avocado, 60 minutes on stair master. It was brutal. Sweat everywhere!!! Little bicep and shoulder cuz I like to see that separation.  :Smilie:  6 oz chicken and broccoli and a think thin bar throughout the day. 

Hungry is s good thing....yes??

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not a big food day for me. 2 eggs and half avocado, 60 minutes on stair master. It was brutal. Sweat everywhere!!! Little bicep and shoulder cuz I like to see that separation.  6 oz chicken and broccoli and a think thin bar throughout the day. Hungry is s good thing....yes??


yes you need to be hungry...

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 Avacado

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Medium coffee and medium red delicious apple.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with 2 Splendas

----------


## monster-ish

Post workout shake including 50g protein 80carbs and a banana !

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted until 11:30, had chicken nuggets from sonic. Was looking for a subway but they didn't have one in this Podunk town.

----------


## zaggahamma

Earlier 2/3 nathans all beef hot dog

Few sips coke

Macintosh apple

2 slices fresh pineapple

1/3 pork n swiss empanada

Now coffee

505/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quest bar


 flavor?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1171/day

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake

And then dinner

----------


## zaggahamma

> Post shake
> 
> And then dinner


nice

good ole surf n turf

is that quinoa?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> flavor?


Chocolate chunk!

Now, two low carb wraps (8 net carbs total), ground venison n lil cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

> Post shake And then dinner <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155274"/>


Yummy

----------


## Sfla80

> nice
> 
> good ole surf n turf
> 
> is that quinoa?


Cous cous.....

----------


## Sfla80

> Chocolate chunk!
> 
> Now, two low carb wraps (8 net carbs total), ground venison n lil cheese


Was wondering where u r from...US? out in the country.....or over seas? always with the exotic meats.

Guessing new Orleans lol but could be way off :/

----------


## Bio-Active

pre workout neon volt

----------


## RaginCajun

> Was wondering where u r from...US? out in the country.....or over seas? always with the exotic meats. Guessing new Orleans lol but could be way off :/


You are damn close!!! 

I can see New Orleans from the duck blind!

I grew up about 20 miles from Nola, in the swamp!

----------


## Sfla80

> You are damn close!!!
> 
> I can see New Orleans from the duck blind!
> 
> I grew up about 20 miles from Nola, in the swamp!


Very cool man. Friends and family in slidell .

----------


## RaginCajun

> Very cool man. Friends and family in slidell .


Nice!

I reside in Houston at the moment

----------


## zaggahamma

Ground pork empanada

Lil pace picante 

Lil dallop sour cream

Caesar salad 

1717/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chocolate protein shake


Man i like Choc

----------


## DrewZ

Cookie Dough Quest Bar + Sourcream and Onion Quest Chips

----------


## Bio-Active

S'mores quest bar

----------


## woody127

Chicken rice and peas followed by a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of a roast beef sammy

Lil bit mini wheats w milk

2400

----------


## Dominic thiago

A can of chunked light tuna and half a can of pineapple tid bits

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## woody127

Chicken rice and lead again ! What a life lol

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, 2 whole eggs, lil egg whites, sour cream, lil mozzarella, and sirrachi sauce

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy

----------


## zaggahamma

lil coffee

lil black tea

and this



300

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

444

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Coffee

----------


## Panzerfaust

7oz Chicken, Rice and Kale.....

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken boobie

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## woody127

Protein flapjack

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews roasted

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and green salad

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Neon Volt

----------


## zaggahamma

lil slow cooked chicken legs

3/4 baked tater with the dairy topping

2 slices fresh pineapple slices

1616/day

----------


## Jekyll vs Hyde

Whole Wheat Wrap
Beans
Chicken
Pico De Guyo
Rice 
Jalapeños 

Big Burrito!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155303

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chicken rice and lead again ! What a life lol


How does the lead taste?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155303


Omellette looks AMAZING!

Pancakes look great too

Scrapple well.....doesnt look good but im sure went well with the meal

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate protein shake (added in some roasted soy beans and dark cocoa)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Half a think thin bar  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 roast beef n cheddar on wheat

2020

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats w milk

2444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> Omellette looks AMAZING!
> 
> Pancakes look great too
> 
> Scrapple well.....doesnt look good but im sure went well with the meal


Credit to the wife....omelet stuffed with bacon..cheese...tomato...turkey...

Lol I said the same about the scrapple when I took the pic...it was more a lighting issue

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, 2 whole eggs, lil egg whites, sour cream, bacon, lil mozzarella, and sirrachi sauce

Glass of low sugar OJ

Coffee and sugar free creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## woody127

Sweet potato tuna and sweetcorn

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, ground venison, sour cream, and a lil cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

another quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 large avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Few french fries and 2 sips of sweet tea round 3pm

3 pineapple vodkas before during and lil after making

SHRIMP AND GRITS for the first time 2nd time eating it...came out nicely

Ate only bout a cup

1600 cals at that juncture
.
8pm

PBJ made with super fresh bread, natty pb, smuckers strawberry jam

1950

9pm
Mini wheats w milk
2333

10pm

Cinnamon pecan roll

2666

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Few cheddar pringles

2828

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Wintermaul

1,5chicken breasts wrapped in 2 corn-torillas with salad. Spices are garlic and chilli.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155324

----------


## RaginCajun

two slices of ezekial toast, link of wild hog sausage, and glass of low sugar oj

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One clementine.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

one tortilla, one slice bacon, one egg, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155333"/>


Looks soooo good!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Salad with grilled chic breast.

----------


## Sfla80

I know this is the healthy what r u eating but thought some might enjoy these pics. 

Last night vday dinner with the wife.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I know this is the healthy what r u eating but thought some might enjoy these pics. 
> 
> Last night vday dinner with the wife.



presentation is superb!

and looks delicious!

----------


## Sfla80

> presentation is superb!
> 
> and looks delicious!


One of the top restaurants on this coast of fla.

And it's just a beach house made into one. It's very cool atmosphere .

Guaranteed action after a date there  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Healthy or not i thought lol

9am caffeine w water

1pm

1 egg
Lil deli ham
Slice swiss
Wrapped in 2 thin slice wheat
Then panini'd

Navel orange

450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

big breakfast burrito (egg, cheese, potato, bacon, and onions) topped with salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> I know this is the healthy what r u eating but thought some might enjoy these pics.
> 
> Last night vday dinner with the wife.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155334"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155335"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155336"/>
> ...


Yuuuuum

----------


## Zodiac82

> One of the top restaurants on this coast of fla.
> 
> And it's just a beach house made into one. It's very cool atmosphere .
> 
> Guaranteed action after a date there


I was gonna ask if u were on a date...U had the casual sleeve roll up thing goin on

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155339

----------


## zaggahamma

I can tell popeyes chicken and red beans and rice when i see it.....YUM!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted cashews.

----------


## zaggahamma

Baked beans with 
onions n beef hot dogs

1616/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Rotisserie chicken, a lot of lettuce, one low carb wrap, and some cilantro ranch dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

> I can tell popeyes chicken and red beans and rice when i see it.....YUM!!!!!!!!


Hell yeah! 

Makes me want some!

----------


## Sfla80

> I was gonna ask if u were on a date...U had the casual sleeve roll up thing goin on


Trade mark  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Frozen protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1969/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small macintosh apple

2040

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> I can tell popeyes chicken and red beans and rice when i see it.....YUM!!!!!!!!





> Hell yeah!
> 
> Makes me want some!


always good in the clutch 




> Trade mark


lol




> 1969/day<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155341"/>


That looks so good...it's simple....but man!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, 1.5 scoops protein, and cup of almond milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

after workout, had two low carb wraps, 1 egg, egg whites, low fat sour cream, lil cheese, and salsa.

glass of low sugar oj

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy drink

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

subway - chicken on wheat with baked lays

----------


## Bio-Active

> subway - chicken on wheat with baked lays


one of my favorite cheat meals

----------


## RaginCajun

> one of my favorite cheat meals


was on the road, some surprise thing came up for work and i had to get out around lunch. i feel like i need a nap!

----------


## Bio-Active

> was on the road, some surprise thing came up for work and i had to get out around lunch. i feel like i need a nap!


 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1414/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef hot dog n baked beans

Macintosh apple

1717/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155379

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj sammich

2050

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Small caesar salad

3 homemade oatmeal cookies

2626

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## woody127

2 eggs with yolk and 5 egg white omelette

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Neon volt pre workout

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Same as last meal getting ready for daughter soccer game  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Caffeine pill and water upon waking

Brunch at Chili's

Chicken fajitas

Few sips coke

1/3 molten dessert

1001/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and steak fajitas with run and diet Pepsi  :Wink:  my cheat meal for the week. You guys won't see that very often

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chicken and steak fajitas with run and diet Pepsi  my cheat meal for the week. You guys won't see that very often


Holy dog shit!

Reported!

Enjoy yourself!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Holy dog shit! Reported! Enjoy yourself!


 I meant to say rum and I have had 2. You have to live a little from tie to time brother  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Cut back on the booze a bit myself

Lil breakfast 4 dinner

Egg n a half 

Couple strips bacon

Couple bites grits (too salty)

Toast 1 dry 1 with half natty pb half raspberry jam

Macintosh apple

Couple sips crystal light

Few homemade oatmeal cookies

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1/2 cup of grilled squash, and 1/2 cup of rice.

----------


## woody127

Protein shake- 40 g carbs- 300ml milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekiel bread, 1 egg, egg whites, sugar free maple syrup, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon volt

----------


## woody127

5 egg whites with 2 whole eggs and I oat cakes

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

3 low carb tortillas, homemade pulled pork, cabbage, and a lil cilantro sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155407

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155408

----------


## RaginCajun

Roasted soy beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Caffeine water upon awakening

Egg ham swiss quesadilla 

1/2 navel orange

Pineapple juice n vodka x 3.3

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 roast beef sammy on a cobblestone mill onion roll WHAT

Dipped in french onion soup (how can u EAT this soup! good to dip but no fn way]

Lil caesar salad

1616/day

What a gorgeous day in Orlando it was btw hi of 71 bright blue sky nice lil walk round one of the theme parks earlier wanted to go tonight too....

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked wild hog n pepper jack cheese sausage and broccoli with cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1.5 cups of grilled zucchini and yellow squash, small red potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3/4 roast beef sammy on a cobblestone mill onion roll WHAT
> 
> Dipped in french onion soup (how can u EAT this soup! good to dip but no fn way]
> 
> Lil caesar salad
> 
> 1616/day
> 
> What a gorgeous day in Orlando it was btw hi of 71 bright blue sky nice lil walk round one of the theme parks earlier wanted to go tonight too....


I had that on v day night but forgot to post pics 

Attachment 155418

Also heading down to Disney world next month with the family..should be a good time



Attachment 155419

----------


## woody127

Cajun chicken Rice and peas

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## bartman314

3 eggs, coffee with soy milk. i need the fat to metabolize the accutaine for my back acne.

----------


## RaginCajun

two low carb wraps, 1 egg, egg whites, dollop of sour cream, and salsa

coffee with sugar fee creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

so far today, here are my macros: 25g fat/ 71g carbs (37g fiber, 31g sugar)/ 89g protein 1,081 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

Water and caffeine

2/5 cheddar burger

Navel orange

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli

Half a turkey/Swiss on wheat and a spinach salad with two boiled egg whites

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 245 grams sweet potato

----------


## swol_je

7oz chicken breast 144g sweet potato

----------


## swol_je

49g protein 27g carbs

----------


## zaggahamma

> Jason's Deli
> 
> Half a turkey/Swiss on wheat and a spinach salad with two boiled egg whites



u did it again

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1080/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> u did it again


yup but no soft serve ice cream this time!

took all the discipline in the world!

my coworkers (bastids! haha) were antagonizing me about it!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 245 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

thats actually what i meant (the non ice cream)

i still never had their ice cream as much as i like ice cream

----------


## RaginCajun

> thats actually what i meant (the non ice cream)
> 
> i still never had their ice cream as much as i like ice cream


it is soft serve and has crack-like properties!

----------


## swol_je

7oz chicken 133g sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked wild hog n pepper jack cheese sausage and broccoli with cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Caesar salad and trying to finish

This roast beef n cheddar on onion roll

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155431

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake choc

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal w raisins banana cinnamon splenda milk

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

Middle of the night quest bar


8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs, 1.5 cups oats, 4 strawberries, tsp honey, tbsp. natty pb

All mixed up together....

----------


## RaginCajun

One low carb wrap, 1 egg, egg whites, sour cream, and salsa.

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155437

----------


## Sfla80

PWO shake, protein iso, natty pb, honey, oats, banana,

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


Only thing identifiable was a few pieces of grilled chicken

Is the rest clumps of quinoa..risotto...?

----------


## zaggahamma

Water and caffeine pill

Ham egg swiss quesadilla

500/day

----------


## Sfla80

> Only thing identifiable was a few pieces of grilled chicken
> 
> Is the rest clumps of quinoa..risotto...?


Left over couscous....shit clumps up like a mother lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Left over couscous....shit clumps up like a mother lol.


Thats what i meant when i said risotto but couldn't think of couscous still never had that or risotto and only tried quinoa in a waffle lol

----------


## Sfla80

> Thats what i meant when i said risotto but couldn't think of couscous still never had that or risotto and only tried quinoa in a waffle lol


Lmao...love couscous...risotto is amazing but very hearty....quinoa been awhile since I've had it

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 cups chopped cabbage with 8 cherry tomatoes, turkey lunch meat and a splash of balsamic vinaigrette dressing.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb tortillas, homemade pulled pork, cabbage, and a lil cilantro sauce

And a spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo chocolicious shake

1175/day

----------


## RaginCajun

cookies and cream quest bar

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## DCI

300g lean steak 90g of rice and 80g of peas yummy

----------


## [email protected]

Chicken fingers and steamed veggies.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked wild hog green onion and pepper jack cheese sausage, and Tuscan veggies

----------


## Sfla80

> Smoked wild hog green onion and pepper jack cheese sausage, and Tuscan veggies


Nice!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155443

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 shared with doggy

1666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon volt

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155443"/>


Stuffed salmon?

----------


## zaggahamma

> 


Steak tartare?

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 mozz sticks lil marinara

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a banana with natty pb with doggy

2075/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Mp859

> Quest bar


 you love those damn quest bars

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 4 oz. pole beans, 1/2 cup brown rice.

----------


## Sfla80

> Steak tartare?


Porcini dusted ahi tuna, with some peppercinis

----------


## Sfla80

> 9 oz. flank steak, 4 oz. pole beans, 1/2 cup brown rice.


Pole beans? gona have to look this one up

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

4 extra large eggs, 1.5 cups oats, 4 strawberries, tsp honey, tbsp. natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

One low carb wrap, 1 egg, egg whites, sour cream, and salsa.

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Deelz

Hey could someone message me, need someone to talk 2 bout roids ASAP

----------


## Zodiac82

> Stuffed salmon?


yes sir...lump crab meat...so damn moist and good....it's the only thing I've really eaten without condiments 




> Steak tartare?


We should rename the thread...guess what we're eating right now lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155448

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155448


I think i recognize that animal.....french toast eggs bacon....and......ham???

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices Ezekial toast and pulled pork

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> I think i recognize that animal.....french toast eggs bacon....and......ham???


Ding ding ding...lol...sorry I don't have a prize though

Turkey and bacon club...
Carb bar ..scooped in pb

----------


## Zodiac82

> I think i recognize that animal.....french toast eggs bacon....and......ham???


Oh and homestyle fries was buried in there somewhere

----------


## zaggahamma

Crap no gym day and hanging w the wife at doctors

Crap eating McDonald's

Publix choc chip cookies n whole milk

1 bbq beef rib lil red beans n rice

All to the tune of around 1551 cals

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled tri tip steak greens and 30 grams roasted cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155452

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155452


Had planned same for Thursdays menu

Bought the corn tortillas tonight and chef blend triple shredded cheddar tonight

Like the fine china and the one nice tupperware bowl

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

> Pole beans? gona have to look this one up


It's another type of green bean that typically is grown upright on a trellis or a teepee vs. bush style green beans. Most people don't have a preference, but I can tell a slight difference in taste.  :Smilie:

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1.5 cups of steamed yellow and zucchini squash, 1/2 small sweet potato.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Had planned same for Thursdays menu
> 
> Bought the corn tortillas tonight and chef blend triple shredded cheddar tonight
> 
> Like the fine china and the one nice tupperware bowl


Lol we share identical meal plans....the roast beef au jus sauce meal was scary similar lol
Oh..not sure if ur a salmon guy...but the stuffed one I've need posting is at costco...not a bad deal imo....3 big ass pieces for 16

----------


## Wintermaul

2chicken breasts, 100g broccoli, 1 apple 2 rice-cakes.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155455"/>


Spanish rice???

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155456

----------


## Sfla80

> Spanish rice???


Lmao way off....eggs, pb, strawberries, honey and oats

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with a splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## rahulsingh265

5 egg white,2 sweet potatoes......

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao way off....eggs, pb, strawberries, honey and oats


All i could identity were the eggs

Was gonna say huevos ranchero 

Strawberries looked more like maters

Very interesting plate/casserole

----------


## almostgone

An 80 calorie Greek yogurt.

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lmao way off....eggs, pb, strawberries, honey and oats


lol..I would lose at this game




> All i could identity were the eggs
> 
> Was gonna say huevos ranchero
> 
> Strawberries looked more like maters
> 
> Very interesting plate/casserole


That's what I thought the strawberries were..

----------


## Sfla80

It's different but mixed all together taste pretty damn good.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Water and caffeine pill

Egg ham swiss quesadilla

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small macintosh apple

500/day

workout at 333pm  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

first meal of the day, two low carb wraps, homemade pulled pork, and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## RaginCajun

the inside of two kolaches

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Name this slop...lol

Attachment 155468

----------


## RaginCajun

> Name this slop...lol
> 
> Attachment 155468


tuna, eggs, lil mayo, lil relish, and maybe mustard?

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> tuna, eggs, lil mayo, lil relish, and maybe mustard?


Pretty good...just a simple lil egg salad with tuna....

No relish. ..no mustard...yellow is the yoke....RC wins lol

----------


## Zodiac82

F-it...I just threw some sriracha in there ...yum

----------


## Zodiac82

> F-it...I just threw some sriracha in there ...yum


Damn...and some pb...so good

Startin to wonder if I'm pregnant

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn...and some pb...so good
> 
> Startin to wonder if I'm pregnant



bahahahahaha, that is one combo for sure!!!!!!!!!

----------


## woody127

5 egg whites and 2 whole eggs, and rice cakes

----------


## zaggahamma

1169/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade pulled pork over grits

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Just tried SUGAR FREE!! Smuckers seedless blackberry jam! 

And LOVED IT!!!

My bagel tasted like a jelly donut!!! So glad i tried it!

2020/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2222/day

----------


## GT_IRONMAN

Salmon cakes and cottage cheese before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

> bahahahahaha, that is one combo for sure!!!!!!!!!


ur tellin me..lol....my brain just said.."put this here..and eat"




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155469"/>
> 
> 1169/day


reminds me of a super big gulp




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155483"/>


pulled pork??or bbq??




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155486"/>


do u microwave ur pb?...man it so damn good




> Just tried SUGAR FREE!! Smuckers seedless blackberry jam!
> 
> And LOVED IT!!!
> 
> My bagel tasted like a jelly donut!!! So glad i tried it!
> 
> 2020/day


It's surprising how good they are being sugar free...the raspberry. .blackberry and strawberry are all good

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggwhites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken$potatoes&broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with a splenda

----------


## Sfla80

Double shot espresso. ...busy ass day :/

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy drink extra strength

----------


## rahulsingh265

Syntha 6......

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I just got 3 hookers in my room, what do you think i am eating...LMAO! its calorie free eating time...

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## kelkel

> I just got 3 hookers in my room, what do you think i am eating..


Tilapia?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I just got 3 hookers in my room, what do you think i am eating...LMAO! its calorie free eating time...


Fish with two knees?

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my 16 hr fast: Chips n salsa, seared tuna tacos (prob not the same ones that MikeXXL is having) and a Hopadillo

----------


## woody127

Sweet potato with chicken and salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> ur tellin me..lol....my brain just said.."put this here..and eat"
> 
> reminds me of a super big gulp
> 
> pulled pork??or bbq??
> 
> do u microwave ur pb?...man it so damn good
> 
> It's surprising how good they are being sugar free...the raspberry. .blackberry and strawberry are all good


those were traditional taco/ground beef in corn tortilla...having same tonight

peanut butter looks like dat cuz bagel still hot during the spreading  :Smilie: 

the only downfall about discovering the sugar free jam is that it will ENCOURAGE bread lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

usual breakfast quesadilla earlier but 3/4

now enjoying pwo shake....chocolate pb of course and threw in 3/4 banana since their getting too ripe  :Smilie: 

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 50 grams roasted cashews and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of these/those

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155486


This again(bagel w pb n sf j)

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 i ate

1/4 doggy got

2333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast
Spanish rice
Mashed potatoes

----------


## [email protected]

Pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats w milk

2727/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Gaspaco

Chicken potatoes

----------


## Sfla80

The usual

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Noen

Post work out 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast on ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## GT_IRONMAN

Whey shake and two bananas.. i probably eat more of those than i should

----------


## zaggahamma

Usual here caffeine water

3/4 Egg ham swiss tortilla and 
navel orange(4/5) couple hours ago

At the gym now

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake choc pb nana

1122/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast on ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## Zodiac82

4 small burritos

----------


## Liftinlarge

Cooffeeeeeeee  :Smilie: 

Shortly to be followed by monster oats topped with deadlifts! <3

----------


## Bio-Active

Had a 5 hr energy drink before my daughters game. Long drive

----------


## zaggahamma

3 nights n a row

1777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with cucs and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Only ate 2 of those tacos now me and dog will share these...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Only ate 2 of those tacos now me and dog will share these... <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155524"/>


 what kind of dog?

----------


## zaggahamma

> what kind of dog?

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155525"/>


 good looking pup. I have a pit

----------


## zaggahamma

> good looking pup. I have a pit


Ty ....we love dogs/cats have 2 each love all animals. ..wish we had a farm. ..lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ty ....we love dogs/cats have 2 each love all animals. ..wish we had a farm. ..lol


 my dog is a super important part of my family it's like having another child  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

Kelkel spec....big dog ate the crust.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^looks dayam good...homemade or no? Chicken on there? Bbq? Im still hungry dammit

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a roast beast n cheddar on whole wheat (im so healthy)

Ill prolly eat 3/4

2k/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Final snack

2444/day

----------


## woody127

5 egg white and two eggs with yolk omelette

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

> ^^^looks dayam good...homemade or no? Chicken on there? Bbq? Im still hungry dammit


BBQ Hawaiian chicken.

Not homemade...dinner after work....California pizza kitchen lol.

----------


## Sfla80

The usual....

Eggs, oats, strawberries, pb, honey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggwhites one you'll Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

Pasta fajoli

Bread sticks

Water and samples red wine (1/3glass n all)

Caffeine pill and water earlier

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

Welcome to Moe's! !

----------


## Bio-Active

Same as last meal

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple red globe grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet tater again

----------


## kelkel

Filet, corn, ice cream.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Grape juice n vodka

1551//day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## doingwork

Core shake!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pizza fries cookies ice cream

3333/day

----------


## woody127

Whey, 100g oats, 300ml semi skimmed milk, 2 egg whites

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggwhites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon volt

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with splenda

----------


## abhi_w92

Strawberries kiwis grapes and pomegranate
An hour and a half to go for weight training ??

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

water, fasting

----------


## Sfla80

> water, fasting


I see u fasting alot....curious why

----------


## RaginCajun

> I see u fasting alot....curious why


throwing back some intermittent fasting (fast for 16 hours, eat for 8) in the routine to switch it up some. 

just throwing some curve balls at the body to see how it responds

----------


## Sfla80

Nice very interesting

----------


## Sfla80

Grilled chicken sand

----------


## GirlyGymRat

However hard I try, I can't overeat leaf salad with grilled chic. LoL

----------


## RaginCajun

> However hard I try, I can't overeat leaf salad with grilled chic. LoL


haha!

with you eating paleo, ever thought of throwing some fruit in there to change up the flavor profile?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> haha! with you eating paleo, ever thought of throwing some fruit in there to change up the flavor profile?


I lost 6 lbs real quick on paleo but it is so restrictive. I had to take a little break but started back up again with 2 minor exception 0fat Greek yogurt - I missed it too much!!! And hummus- just to dip the sweet bell pepper a few times a week. 

I may have to do a fruit inspired salad- good idea!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I lost 6 lbs real quick on paleo but it is so restrictive. I had to take a little break but started back up again with 2 minor exception 0fat Greek yogurt - I missed it too much!!! And hummus- just to dip the sweet bell pepper a few times a week. 
> 
> I may have to do a fruit inspired salad- good idea!!!


apples, mandarin oranges, and raisins are some that i have had before in salads. 

the apples give a little 'crunch' texture

----------


## RaginCajun

baked leg quarter, extra chicken leg, and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Story of my life when i am off work....
6 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## kelkel

Post workout protein drink.

Water, whey, banana, peanut butter, ice cream and creatine.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I see u fasting alot....curious why


Saw zagga posting water  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol^^

My usual earlier

Water n caffeine

Ham egg swiss tortilla

400

At gym now looking 4ward to chocolate paradise

----------


## RaginCajun

about half a cup of roasted soy nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1075/day

----------


## RaginCajun

packet of hickory smoked tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap and homemade pulled pork

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken caesar salad with avocado and steamed broccoli

----------


## Sfla80

> Saw zagga posting water


Lmao  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

> Grilled chicken caesar salad with avocado and steamed broccoli


Curious bio. ....what's ur total macros for a day? If I remember correctly you r 5'6"?

----------


## Sfla80

Guessing game begins

----------


## Bio-Active

> Guessing game begins <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155543"/>


 salmon tri tip and potato salad

----------


## Bio-Active

> Curious bio. ....what's ur total macros for a day? If I remember correctly you r 5'6"?


 3,300 ish is maintenance

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 155544

There it is

----------


## kelkel

> Attachment 155544
> 
> There it is


Wait, where's the entree?

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155544"/>
> 
> There it is


Actually looks pretty damn good...what's the dressing.

----------


## Sfla80

> 3,300 ish is maintenance


Wow....exactly why I asked.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Actually looks pretty damn good...what's the dressing.


 Italian fat free of course

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wow....exactly why I asked.


 oh yeah I am eating all the time

----------


## Zodiac82

> Guessing game begins
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155543"/>


Ahi tuna... and salmon?
The pics come up small on my phone so I really can't make out the other....looks kinda like....some curly noodle (can't think of the actual word lol) pasta?

----------


## Sfla80

> oh yeah I am eating all the time


I've noticed lol...I've been just eating bigger meals...have to. 

I know when theres a will there's a way. but sometimes needs to happen this way.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ahi tuna... and salmon? The pics come up small on my phone so I really can't make out the other....looks kinda like....some curly noodle (can't think of the actual word lol) pasta?


 gotta be potato salad bro

----------


## Bio-Active

> I've noticed lol...I've been just eating bigger meals...have to. I know when theres a will there's a way. but sometimes needs to happen this way.


 how many meals are you getting in Ed?

----------


## Sfla80

> Ahi tuna... and salmon?
> The pics come up small on my phone so I really can't make out the other....looks kinda like....some curly noodle (can't think of the actual word lol) pasta?


Lmao...yeah I just looked at my pic on my phone...Definitely hard to tell...

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wow....exactly why I asked.





> oh yeah I am eating all the time


Was gonna ask Bio...how many times are u eatin to get 3300...bcuz u eat pretty clean

----------


## Sfla80

> Guessing game begins
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155543"/>


Salmon....dry aged (wasn't expecting anyone to guess that part) sirloin steak...and risotto ( wife's wishes)

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lmao...yeah I just looked at my pic on my phone...Definitely hard to tell...


Definitely looks good though

----------


## zaggahamma

> Guessing game begins


Salmon AND ahi tuna. ....and......Couscous or risotto lol

----------


## Sfla80

> how many meals are you getting in Ed?


4 is my normal consistent number. 

But my maintenance is 2600 ish

----------


## zaggahamma

I mean steak not tuna  :LOL:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Salmon AND ahi tuna. ....and......Couscous or risotto lol


I would even say rice pilaf...with some sort of bacon mix?

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap and homemade pulled pork

----------


## Sfla80

Zag if u meant steak u were right on....go back a page (if on phone) I posted what is was

----------


## Bio-Active

> 4 is my normal consistent number. But my maintenance is 2600 ish


 right... I could never make it on 4 meals cause I would have to eat to much in those meals to get the calories in with the good I eat it's hard. I get usually 8 meals in ed

----------


## Sfla80

> I would even say rice pilaf...with some sort of bacon mix?


Risotto with mushrooms  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Salmon....dry aged (wasn't expecting anyone to guess that part) sirloin steak...and risotto ( wife's wishes)


 so I was close! 2 out of 3

----------


## Bio-Active

> Was gonna ask Bio...how many times are u eatin to get 3300...bcuz u eat pretty clean


 pretty clean... What isn't clean that I eat?? Lmao

----------


## Sfla80

> pretty clean... What isn't clean that I eat?? Lmao


LMAO....ive never seen u eat anything that would even be consider not clean




> so I was close! 2 out of 3


U were spot on....risotto would be hard to spot anyways

----------


## Zodiac82

> pretty clean... What isn't clean that I eat?? Lmao


Lol touche

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155545

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155545"/>


Wife's asking IHOP? Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155545"/>


wow you gotta be kidding?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155545


Gettterrrrrr done

----------


## RaginCajun

> pretty clean... What isn't clean that I eat?? Lmao



Bahahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of cottage cheese with sugar free strawberry jam

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar s'mores flavor

----------


## zaggahamma

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wife's asking IHOP? Lol


hit the nail on the head lol




> wow you gotta be kidding?





> Gettterrrrrr done


Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs and water

----------


## Sfla80

530 am....black coffee

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

an orange (medium size) and a big glass of water 3.21 pm

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

Usual

----------


## RaginCajun

> Usual <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155555"/>


Eggs, oats, strawberries, and honey?

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## Sfla80

> Eggs, oats, strawberries, and honey?


And natty pb  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake...same as breakfast replace eggs with whey.

----------


## zaggahamma

Water with caffeine

Shepherds pie

Corn

Gala apple

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked Chicken leg and thigh, low carb wrap, med avocado, and sweet pot

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap and baked chicken thigh

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155559"/>


 that looks good

----------


## Sfla80

> that looks good


I love it...have it a few times a week.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## JohnnyJim

I'm eating liquid milk.

Protein from milk has all the essential amino acids.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl o red night #2

Hard to beat chili

Ate 3/4 eyeballs began to sweat

1550 calories/day

Looking forward to oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155568

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155568


Man u can eat

Wtf is under the eggs? My only guess is roast beef?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man u can eat Wtf is under the eggs? My only guess is roast beef?


That's my guess as well

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man u can eat
> 
> Wtf is under the eggs? My only guess is roast beef?


honestly the second one put a hurtin on me..I had to put half away for tomorrow lol




> That's my guess as well


Steak-ums

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps and homemade pulled pork

Cup of cottage cheese with sugar free strawberry jam

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Sfla80

Ugh wife worked late....she was supposed to get a good dinner...but ran out of time...

Burger King when I got home  :Frown:  and I'm starving

----------


## zaggahamma

1999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with splenda

----------


## almostgone

5 egg whites, 1 oz. mozzarella cheese, 2 TBS. of black bean and corn salsa, and 1cup of oats.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Water & 200mg caffeine

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake...same as breakfast but replace eggs with whey iso

----------


## rahulsingh265

4-egg omelette and 2 boiled potatoes....

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs and water

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 macintosh apple yum

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Sfla80

Pastrami sand with pickled cabbage

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## rahulsingh265

1 cup brown rice,spinach and cottage cheese....

----------


## RaginCajun

7 zagga nuggets (some rep brought chickfla earlier)
1 chicken leg quarter
1 low carb tortilla
1 small avocado
1 sweet pot

----------


## woody127

300g of cottage cheese before bed

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155584"/>


Tasty lookin

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken leg and quest bar

----------


## bsh

This....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Tasty lookin


bro best ribs in the Orlando area (st cloud) Lil hole in the wall bbq place called meat n fire ...ribs like butta

----------


## zaggahamma

Crangrape n vodka

Cookies

1515/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz Sirloin greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## < <Samson> >

A whole lot

Chicken, buck wheat & broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of cottage cheese with sugar free strawberry jam, lil honey, and lil natty PB

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155591

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155587"/>
> 
> This....


nice




> bro best ribs in the Orlando area (st cloud) Lil hole in the wall bbq place called meat n fire ...ribs like butta


lol...they do look juicy as ish..

how far is that from calypso resorts if u kno by chance

----------


## Liftinlarge

> Cup of cottage cheese with sugar free strawberry jam, lil honey, and lil natty PB Chocolate protein shake


Where do u guys get the sugar free jam from? 

Turkey meatballs with sweet potato & broccoli ?

(
"<CALayer: 0xaaf4240>"
)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where do u guys get the sugar free jam from? Turkey meatballs with sweet potato & broccoli ? ( "<CALayer: 0xaaf4240>" )


At the local grocery store, right next to all the other jams n jellies

----------


## Liftinlarge

> At the local grocery store, right next to all the other jams n jellies


Thanks will see what I can find. Haven't seen it in Aus before but probably just because I didn't know about it  :Smilie: 

<_UIBarButtonItemAppearanceStorage: 0xd1e6330>

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks will see what I can find. Haven't seen it in Aus before but probably just because I didn't know about it  <_UIBarButtonItemAppearanceStorage: 0xd1e6330>


Maybe you could try ordering it off of Amazon or the interwebs

----------


## Liftinlarge

> Maybe you could try ordering it off of Amazon or the interwebs


Had just put the trust google to work when I read this  :Wink:  thanks man!

Squat or die - aiming for 500lb!

----------


## Sfla80

> Cup of cottage cheese with sugar free strawberry jam, lil honey, and lil natty PB
> 
> Chocolate protein shake


Used to be my go.to.....cottage cheese jam and pb

----------


## Sfla80

> At the local grocery store, right next to all the other jams n jellies


This....all natural sugar free...right with all the jellys pb, and bread isles for me

----------


## zaggahamma

> nice
> 
> lol...they do look juicy as ish..
> 
> how far is that from calypso resorts if u kno by chance


I think calypso resorts is off 1-92? In Kissimmee? Kissimmee borders st cloud but both cities cover a lot of miles and the same road takes u to and from and a million stoplights so i would guess 20-30 minutes ill mapquest it later...when yall comin?

----------


## zaggahamma

Shepherd's pie and chili mixed

1/2 mine 1/2 doggy

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh rc...sf jam is right by all the jelly a d peanut butter here in Florida too

----------


## zaggahamma

Blue bell new flavor peach cobbler

Eh

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> I think calypso resorts is off 1-92? In Kissimmee? Kissimmee borders st cloud but both cities cover a lot of miles and the same road takes u to and from and a million stoplights so i would guess 20-30 minutes ill mapquest it later...when yall comin?


That sound about righ...I believe we're about 15 mins from DW...
Comin March 20..stayin for about a week...

----------


## woody127

Chicken rice and peas

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites two yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155600

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had some BCAAs and water

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## Lifted1

Steel cut oats, honey, blackberries and some raisins. 1 scoop of whey. 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg and half a ww bagel

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155600


Looks like quite possibly a liter of pepsi to the right of that healthy breakfast?

----------


## zaggahamma

Water and caffeine pill at 1030

Starvin

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Small rican "tortilla" (like a quiche or breakfast casserole...egg tater peppers onion cilantro

Small macintosh apple

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices Ezekial toast and a baked chicken quarter 

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks like quite possibly a liter of pepsi to the right of that healthy breakfast?


Liter???damn zagga give me a lil credit lol . ..20oz I believe it was maybe 16oz

----------


## RaginCajun

> Liter???damn zagga give me a lil credit lol . ..20oz I believe it was maybe 16oz


haha!

a god damn liter of cola!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 slice of MOD pizza

----------


## kelkel

> 1 slice of MOD pizza


One? You ok?

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake0rama

1010/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> haha!
> 
> a god damn liter of cola!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol

Attachment 155603

----------


## RaginCajun

> One? You ok?


I think so.

It was the only slice around, someone's lunch from two days ago. I needed a snack!

----------


## Liftinlarge

So... my local supermarket doesn't stock any sugar free goodies  :Sulk:  online shopping spree it is! Will be good to be able to mix things up a bit!

Coffee
Greek yogurt
Raspberries
Flax/chia/almond/coconut mix
PB2

Squat or die - aiming for 500lb!

----------


## zaggahamma

1234/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

1500

----------


## Bio-Active

pre work out Neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155609

----------


## Lifted1

8oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cups brown rice and peas/carrot blend.

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155609"/>


That looks good!!!

Shredded chicken, potatoes anything else?

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Docd187123

A little snack before tonight's dinner. Pad thai

----------


## Bio-Active

> A little snack before tonight's dinner. Pad thai


nice what's for dinner?

----------


## Sfla80

> A little snack before tonight's dinner. Pad thai


Probably my favorite dinner right there.

----------


## Docd187123

> nice what's for dinner?


Honestly not even sure and it's 10:30pm already here. Just got back from the gym. Maybe I'll heat up some leftover chicken stir fry I made yesterday

----------


## zaggahamma

> 


Nice fat tuna sammy? Looks like a thick ole piece of provolone too

Came close to makin one of those 2night

Bout to boil some water for some yummy oats

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice fat tuna sammy? Looks like a thick ole piece of provolone too Came close to makin one of those 2night Bout to boil some water for some yummy oats


I got burned out on tuna many years ago. I just can't eat it anymore  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

[ATTACH=CONFIG]155620[/ATTACH

Quaker oats lil raisins lil cinnamon lil splendid lil milk lil salt

Lil brown sugar

YUM!!!

1888/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

> I got burned out on tuna many years ago. I just can't eat it anymore


I wont touch the tuna in water

Only oil

HUGE difference

----------


## Bio-Active

> I wont touch the tuna in water Only oil HUGE difference


the only tuna I will eat now are tuna steaks

----------


## zaggahamma

> the only tuna I will eat now are tuna steaks


Never tried and couldn't afford lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Few mozz sticks

2121/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> That looks good!!!
> 
> Shredded chicken, potatoes anything else?


thanks....Bacon and some shredded cheese 




> I wont touch the tuna in water
> 
> Only oil
> 
> HUGE difference


I could never get with the tuna in oil

----------


## Wintermaul

1,5 chicken breast, 80grams oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155621

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Water/caffeine 1030

1245pm
Egg ham swiss quesadilla

Macintosh apple

555//day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

for lunch had, chips n salsa, two fish/scrimp tacos, lil beans, lil rice, and one negra modelo

----------


## Zodiac82

> for lunch had, chips n salsa, two fish/scrimp tacos, lil beans, lil rice, and one negra modelo


Easily surpasses corona imo....I love them..would drink a 6 pack of corona and get buzzed by the 5th...Negra modelas...it's the 3rd lol

----------


## zaggahamma

vodka been my drink the last year but entertain a draft every now and then....alcohol consumption been less the last 6 weeks anyone notice?

pwo shake deluxe

1275

----------


## RaginCajun

> vodka been my drink the last year but entertain a draft every now and then....alcohol consumption been less the last 6 weeks anyone notice? pwo shake deluxe 1275


Yes, and Putin is mad at you!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and roasted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Two grilled fish tacos and one grilled scrimp taco

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of single malt scotch

----------


## Sfla80

Wife's bday tomorriw....so we splurged...take out.

Second pic is amazing. It's called "you gotta try this" plantains tostanoes (spelling ) with shredded beef, pico, guac, beans.....amazing

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wife's bday tomorriw....so we splurged...take out. Second pic is amazing. It's called "you gotta try this" plantains tostanoes (spelling ) with shredded beef, pico, guac, beans.....amazing <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155626"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155627"/>


Yummmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the chili & pbj

1777 if dog gets none

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> vodka been my drink the last year but entertain a draft every now and then....alcohol consumption been less the last 6 weeks anyone notice?
> 
> pwo shake deluxe
> 
> 1275


Yeh it seems longer than that though....cran and vodka had been lonely lol




> Wife's bday tomorriw....so we splurged...take out.
> 
> Second pic is amazing. It's called "you gotta try this" plantains tostanoes (spelling ) with shredded beef, pico, guac, beans.....amazing
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155626"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155627/>


sweet....happy bday to the mrs 




> Yummmmmmm


I second that!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155632

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155632


Tryin out the new bacon cheeseburger pizza? Papa johns is it?

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of oat goodness

2121/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

Coffee black

----------


## Zodiac82

> Tryin out the new bacon cheeseburger pizza? Papa johns is it?


Lmao...yes indeed...I've been craving it for about 3 weeks...I think it's pretty good




> Bowl of oat goodness
> 
> 2121/day


hey man...do me a favor.. how do u make ur oatmeal...meanin how much water do u use or milk....I can never get my oatmeal the consistency of soup...it's always clumpy and stuff...
Like I tell my wife I like my mashed potatoes "runny" not all dry and sticks to the fork lol....she thinks it's disgusting

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon volt

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao...yes indeed...I've been craving it for about 3 weeks...I think it's pretty good
> 
> hey man...do me a favor.. how do u make ur oatmeal...meanin how much water do u use or milk....I can never get my oatmeal the consistency of soup...it's always clumpy and stuff...
> Like I tell my wife I like my mashed potatoes "runny" not all dry and sticks to the fork lol....she thinks it's disgusting


Yeh i hate it dry

I don't measure it bro...i been cooking so long i rarely measure anything even oatmeal cookies...u can add water or milk at any point but ive learned not to put the oats on until water good and boiling but overall its about 2.5 parts milk to 1 part water and DONT forget salt in the liquid to start..i also put raisins in the beginning too so will be nice and soft if apples too cuz i don't want crunchy shit in there lol

----------


## Sfla80

This is that tuna sandwich I posted the other night. 

1000 cals? What else jumps out at you with the break down. I know not 100% clean but this is a good meal for me while working

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Chopped BBQ beef sammy

Soooooooo good!

----------


## zaggahamma

> This is that tuna sandwich I posted the other night. 
> 
> 1000 cals? What else jumps out at you with the break down. I know not 100% clean but this is a good meal for me while working



I looked at that sammy on my phone so didnt notice how big and most noticeable would b is i didnt remember it looking quite that fat i knew it was thick..but...if you used 3 cans of tuna i can see 1k cals

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg ham swiss quesadilla

500/day

----------


## Sfla80

> I looked at that sammy on my phone so didnt notice how big and most noticeable would b is i didnt remember it looking quite that fat i knew it was thick..but...if you used 3 cans of tuna i can see 1k cals


Jimmy johns my friend. That's why I had to.put it into the app. 

The only thing the app won't give me if wheat bread instead of white.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Jimmy johns my friend. That's why I had to.put it into the app. 
> 
> The only thing the app won't give me if wheat bread instead of white.


I doubt it was 1000 but maybe 700-800

----------


## zaggahamma

Usually tuna will have way more protein vs fat even if oil tuna and mayo

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yeh i hate it dry
> 
> I don't measure it bro...i been cooking so long i rarely measure anything even oatmeal cookies...u can add water or milk at any point but ive learned not to put the oats on until water good and boiling but overall its about 2.5 parts milk to 1 part water and DONT forget salt in the liquid to start..i also put raisins in the beginning too so will be nice and soft if apples too cuz i don't want crunchy shit in there lol


lol..thanks




> This is that tuna sandwich I posted the other night.
> 
> 1000 cals? What else jumps out at you with the break down. I know not 100% clean but this is a good meal for me while working
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155639"/>


Sodium? ?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bowl of oat goodness
> 
> 2121/day


Also...are u usin oatmeal. ...or cream of wheat

----------


## zaggahamma

> Also...are u usin oatmeal. ...or cream of wheat


thats oatmeal....quaker 1min old fashion

cream o wheat basically same procedure but i only use milk water salt and splenda for that....NO fruit or cinamon or brown sugar in cream o wheat

----------


## woody127

Protein smoothie

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo chocolate banana peanut butter heaven shake now

1234/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken a sweet potato. Getting ready to go to a friends house to bbq and watch ufc

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155643"/>


 now that looks good.... Sugar free redbull and vodka

----------


## zaggahamma

> now that looks good.... Sugar free redbull and vodka


the drink sounds better....i thought about it tonight but gonna wait til tomorrow....enjoy

----------


## zaggahamma

1600/day

Dog seriously got half the dinner none of the berries

----------


## Bio-Active

> the drink sounds better....i thought about it tonight but gonna wait til tomorrow....enjoy


 watching ufc goes good with it

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chicken a sweet potato. Getting ready to go to a friends house to bbq and watch ufc


should be a good one..I got Cat winning...if not Holly is probably up next 




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155643"/>


yum...hey look damn near close to Rooster legs

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh they were tough as roosters too.....cheap ass chicken on roids lmao

wasted about a buck worth of buttermilk on that shiat  :Smilie: 

wish i was watching the ufc action actually

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz bbq chicken breast greens and avocado another diet Pepsi and rum

----------


## Liftinlarge

Strong coffee and a whole avocado to try and recover after a very rare big night out!!

Squat or die - aiming for 500lb!

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats w milk

2000/day

----------


## JRFitness01

Chicken and stuffing cassarole

----------


## [email protected]

Fajita nachos!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a pb&j sammy

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. Flank steak w/ a tsp. of horseradish, 1 small red potato, 1 cup zucchini and yellow squash.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large whole eggs cup oats, natty pb, 1 banana, honey this morning pre workout. 

Post was shake with basically same sub whey for eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

Preworkout neon volt

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

Hooked on these right now...added some Cole slaw

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 Nathans all beef dog (i ruined it by putting ketchup

1/2 4 berry sundae

299//day

----------


## Bio-Active

Tritip steak salad with avocado and steamed broccoli. Maybe a roll or 2  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tritip steak salad with avocado and steamed broccoli. Maybe a roll or 2


Living on the edge!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pry gonna be the dreaded 10% if that behavior continues

Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Living on the edge!


 lol it's my cheat meal for the week  :Wink:  I told them no butter on my steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 navel orange

375

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 1/4 navel orange 375


What happened to the 3/4?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Alright I had 1.5 rolls

----------


## RaginCajun

> What happened to the 3/4?


Maybe the dog got it?

His dog eats well

----------


## RaginCajun

> Alright I had 1.5 rolls


Redbull n vodka, now rolls!

LIVIN'!

Haha!

Enjoy!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Redbull n vodka, now rolls! LIVIN'! Haha! Enjoy!


 I will have to spend more time on the treadmill.  :Wink:

----------


## zempey

Home made green curry beef with added chicken and rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

> What happened to the 3/4?


I scavenged my in laws orange that was neatly cut already  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Maybe the dog got it?
> 
> His dog eats well


Dog prolly would eat orange

Heffer eats caesar salad

----------


## Bio-Active

> Dog prolly would eat orange Heffer eats caesar salad


 lmao my dog will eat anything he sees me eating

----------


## zaggahamma

Red grapes

Lil red beans n chicken/rice n tbsp mash taters

650/day

----------


## RaginCajun

A Kel special 

BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz chicken and sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Handful dry roasted peanuts

First couple sips pineapple vodka

711calories and counting

1111/day if i consume both my beverages im taking to the patk :7up:

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## mrfit

Is this site legit to get a stack ?

----------


## Sfla80

> Is this site legit to get a stack ?


Lol of all the threads to post this...u choose the what r u eating now one...

----------


## < <Samson> >

Sorry, I have to do it 

God damn it was delicious

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Wish I could get guilty over a slice

Lol

2 milanos

1250/day

Just got home and making taco meat....

----------


## zaggahamma

2 tacos and ice cream o rama

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon Sammy

2900

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl mini wheats for the grand finale

3222/day

----------


## Wintermaul

Bread made of oatmeal with 3whole eggs and 4egg whites.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Just got in from a w/o and ran out of fuel ! I was starved and tiried -Ate huge hunk of spice CAKE and soaked it in vanilla almond milk and devoured it  :Smilie:  I feel good  :Smilie: 

Hello to my good buddy who enjoys following my profile ? You are my # 1 fan SWAK ?G

----------


## woody127

Chicken rice and peas

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just got in from a w/o and ran out of fuel ! I was starved and tiried -Ate huge hunk of spice CAKE and soaked it in vanilla almond milk and devoured it  I feel good  Hello to my good buddy who enjoys following my profile ? You are my # 1 fan SWAK ?G


interesting post workout meal

----------


## woody127

Lol cake is a good idea ehehe

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> interesting post workout meal



I had fruit and yogart and honey but WTF I wanted cake  :Smilie:  Oh and I have not been to sleep all night ! I hate me right now !

OH and it had crean Cheese iceing on it also  :Smilie:  I shit in my mess kit ? ? ? ? All protein today until pre w/o  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I had fruit and yogart and honey but WTF I wanted cake  Oh and I have not been to sleep all night ! I hate me right now ! OH and it had crean Cheese iceing on it also  I shit in my mess kit ? ? ? ? All protein today until pre w/o


 lmao as long as you don't do that often and your not getting ready for a show it's no biggie  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

so far, had BCAAs and black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Apple

----------


## Sfla80

Starving!!

VP is here at work  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

Last slice of BBQ chicken pizza, so sad

And one low carb wrap with baked chicken thigh and half an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

couple bites of a baked guava empanada

111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of an Italian sausage

Triple berry sundae

711/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3/4 of an Italian sausage
> 
> Triple berry sundae
> 
> 711/day


i see you have been on quite the ice cream kick! 

i'm jealous!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## woody127

A protein smoothie

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> i see you have been on quite the ice cream kick! 
> 
> i'm jealous!


sorry

yes i fit it in to my whack diet

thing is as bad as it is it is slowly improving and i am starting to like the healthier choices just as much

----------


## Sfla80

Typical monday dinner....see the little brat waiting to see if he's getting anything lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Neon Volt

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - 1/2 cup of oats, scoop of protein, lil honey, lil cinnamon, and 3/4 cup of almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=Sfla80;7011122]Typical monday dinner....see the little brat waiting to see if he's getting anything lol 


Yup similar look my perro gives

He bats about .888 when i eat

Gotta keep her lil humble

She makes a lil noise sometines so i will remember she there

Now lil red beans n rice leftovers



1 sip coke

1010/day

----------


## Sfla80

The other 9ne is spoiled rotten....trying to keep this one good lol....but it's hard. :/

----------


## Zodiac82

> Typical monday dinner....see the little brat waiting to see if he's getting anything lol
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155688"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155687"/>


Man that looks good....is that ur wifes plate?????uf so she eats just as much as u



Attachment 155690

----------


## Sfla80

> Man that looks good....is that ur wifes plate?????uf so she eats just as much as u
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155690"/>


My wife can eat man lmao.....she's the reason. I can't stick to my diet.....she's a foodie....and I like keeping her happy.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with sugar free like jello mix

Chocolate peanut butter protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Man that looks good....is that ur wifes plate?????uf so she eats just as much as u
> 
> 
> Attachment 155690


Cancer that looks like stouffers am i right ...lasuer peas?

----------


## zaggahamma

Ripe banana

Few huge red ripe strawberries

3 small coconut cookies

1369/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Me and dog gonna snack

----------


## zaggahamma

I ate 3/4

1800/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## DrewZ

Cottage cheese, couple bites of a turkey leg

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

2444/day

----------


## Wintermaul

chicken breast and wholewheat pasta. Some spices ofcourse, and some pesto to make it taste great!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cancer that looks like stouffers am i right ...lasuer peas?


Honestly I have no clue...if any probably giant brand lol

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs, 3 slice ekeziel bread, water

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

Short stack from IHOP

With too much butter and syrup

No sugar til Sunday now

777/day

----------


## Panzerfaust



----------


## RaginCajun

General tso's chicken made fresh to order, brown rice, spring roll, and hot n sour soup

----------


## woody127

200g chicken breast

----------


## NACH3

10oz chicken(breast/sm thigh) yam $ asparagus...

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## NACH3

1cup Tuna salad(w/2 slices of 12 grain multi fiber bread) broccoli, casein shk 30min after

----------


## Sfla80

Had a shake about an hour ago....whey iso, 1/2 cup each strawberries, blue, and raspberry.

Now this. 5 oz filet, 2 cups spinach, strawberries, walnuts, gorganzola, and basalmic vin

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo chocorama shake

1500/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz chck breast 1cup br rice asparagus

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155702

Zagga oats lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155702
> 
> Zagga oats lol


thats wheat bro geeeeeeeeeeeeeez

----------


## NACH3

Sm boneless chick thigh, asparagus, 1 piece of 12grsin multi fiber bread w/Tbl sp of pb

----------


## zempey

Almond encrusted chicken breast, asparagus, and some strawberries.

----------


## kikiboi

bacon breakfast burrito no cheese (mission style)

----------


## zaggahamma

^^great idea...eatin while fvckin^^

thats where makin bacon came from

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

> thats wheat bro geeeeeeeeeeeeeez


Lol oats had a better ring to it

----------


## zempey

Casein shake, headed to bed.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155703

----------


## RaginCajun

2 pieces of cheese, 1 low carb wrap, and two chicken thighs

Cottage cheese with sugar free fat free pistachio jello pudding mix

----------


## zaggahamma

Dof only got a few berries one whole that fell and a few halves

2150/day

----------


## NACH3

1cup Oats 1tbl spn of pb and a casein shk!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats

2525/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dry roasted peanuts

2626

----------


## Wintermaul

Coffee and some nuts. Little snack before lunch

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 1 cup oats, shk

----------


## Sfla80

> Almond encrusted chicken breast, asparagus, and some strawberries.


Did u make this?

I have a thread from a long time ago step by step with pics on almond crusting chciken.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## NACH3

1pl bagel light cr. ch... Added hlf cup of granola w/drizzle of honey...Half hr later pre workout...

----------


## Sfla80

Shake....Quick breakfast before work

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

> Shake....Quick breakfast before work


Look above too... Woke up at 3:00am & stayed up.... Lol

Post w/o shk, 8 egg whites w/ham ch and peppers.... Oatmeal, banana, 1cup OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

> Look above too... Woke up at 3:00am & stayed up.... Lol
> 
> Post w/o shk, 8 egg whites w/ham ch and peppers.... Oatmeal, banana, 1cup OJ


3am damn man....530 here. Glad to see u in this thread too....u eat almost as often/much as bio lmao

----------


## NACH3

> 3am damn man....530 here. Glad to see u in this thread too....u eat almost as often/much as bio lmao


Thx... It's funny I knew about this thread and didn't know why I wasn't posting my meals! Lol dumb a** haha

yeah Bio eats great! Im trying to keep up... Lol as I'm bulking... Glad to be part of this awesome thread... Very motivational!

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155705"/>
> 
> Zagga oats
> 
> 2525/day


lol...U sure it's not wheat  :Wink: 




> Did u make this?
> 
> I have a thread from a long time ago step by step with pics on almond crusting chciken.


yep....along with the protein crab cakes or somethin....lol if I remember correctly I think I asked u to put up the directions for the chicken...Mr Goode.. :Wink: 




> 3am damn man....530 here. Glad to see u in this thread too....u eat almost as often/much as bio lmao


230 here....damn we're some early birds lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Water/caffeine  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy extra strength

----------


## NACH3

> lol...U sure it's not wheat 
> 
> 
> 230 here....damn we're some early birds lol


Man... Whenever I wake up... once I'm up... I'm up! Lol I like it though... Get your meals and water in b4 evening then everything else is xtra(H2O... More food  :Smilie: 

1/2 cup Fat free cottage ch(w/pineapple), 1pc of toast w/PB(1Tbl sp)

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 egg ham swiss quesadilla

Small apple

475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bcaas

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Sfla80

> lol...U sure it's not wheat 
> 
> yep....along with the protein crab cakes or somethin....lol if I remember correctly I think I asked u to put up the directions for the chicken...Mr Goode..
> 
> 230 here....damn we're some early birds lol


Lmao probably did....that's funny

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chick breast, 1cup br rice, asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast after 17 hours and two workouts 

Grilled chicken wheat poboy with baked chips

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked(mix thigh and breast - 3oz ea), yam, 1cup cauliflower broccoli mix

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Sfla80

Hibachi steak and chicken....mix veggies

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1 cup br rice, broccoli and cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155712

----------


## zaggahamma

somebody likes dem shrimps

----------


## NACH3

1/2 cup Cottage ch, 1 Tbl sp PB, fiber bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 of the proceeds went to dog

1818/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk - done! Up at 3:00 again Im sure! Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Had 2 venison and turkey low carb wraps

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat 3/4

2200/night

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

8oz. chicken breast, 1/2 cup steamed squash, and an unknown quantity of pole beans.

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155715"/>
> 
> Gonna eat 3/4
> 
> 2200/night


Arrrgh. Urs still looks better than mine lol

----------


## NACH3

2:30 am 
Apple, 1-cup oatmeal(added granola w/walnuts)

----------


## NACH3

1pl bagel w/light cr ch(2tbl sp) whey shk 30 min later pre-workout

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 whole extra large eggs 1 cup oats, honey

----------


## Sfla80

Black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2egg beaters w/ham peppers spinach & sprinkle of ch

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

had some BCAAs earlier

having coffee black with splenda now

----------


## Sfla80

Plate of mixed beef rice peppers and mushrooms

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chick, 1cup of br rice, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

two low carb wheat wraps, venison/turkey taco meat, avocado, lil cheese, and sweet pot

----------


## NACH3

4oz baked chick thigh, 100g yam, broccoli and cauliflower

----------


## Zodiac82

2 homemade cheeseburgers

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

A little help ? I have been eating clean for 2 year and the past 2 weeks my body has freaked out ? All it craves is shit food ? I don't keep it in my house but have gone to my mom's and she is a GOOD southern cook ? I was dying for sugar so bad I even ate 2 peeps ? Pure sugar & marshmellow Chicks ? I have had no trouble staying on track until recently ?? ? ? 

Do I need BW ? ? ? This is not normal ?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155719

----------


## woody127

Cheat day- peppoeroni pizza, and corn on the cob with onion rings and wedges

----------


## zaggahamma

1230-1pm

3/4 ham egg swiss quesadilla

Gym in 30min

450/day

----------


## NACH3

> Cheat day- peppoeroni pizza, and corn on the cob with onion rings and wedges


Damn sounds good!!!

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> 6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato


Bio I gotta say you do some damn good eating... 

Along w/all you other members it's much easier to do and log when others are doing the same! keeps me on my toes! Thx all!

6 oz baked chicken breast, yam(100g), edamame beans

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio I gotta say you do some damn good eating... Along w/all you other members it's much easier to do and log when others are doing the same! keeps me on my toes! Thx all! 6 oz baked chicken breast, yam(100g), edamame beans


 meal prep and eating has become almost a full time job but it's the only way for me to maintain my appearance  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> meal prep and eating has become almost a full time job but it's the only way for me to maintain my appearance


I agree 100%... And it's the hardest aspect to maintain! But so worth it  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1200 /day

----------


## NACH3

Fat free cottage ch/1pc of power seed bead w/honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Glad i never liked peeps

----------


## NACH3

6 oz grilled salmon, 1/2 cup br rice, asparagus

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155723

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155723


lmao

bout to assemble 2 or 3 tacos myself

and a caesar salad

pic and calorie count likely forthcoming

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps with venison/turkey and a dollop of sour cream 

Cottage cheese, lil almond milk, scoop of protein, and packet of sugar free lemon jello

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, 1/2 cup FF cottage cheese, hand full of almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Went with 2...always a bowl of oats available of tummy grumbles

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat 3/4

Yum

2200/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155724"/>
> 
> Went with 2...always a bowl of oats available of tummy grumbles


Lol.. looks like somebody's in bed

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 1/2 cup granola w/walnuts and honey drizzle

----------


## Wintermaul

1,5 chicken breast with corn-tortilla and babyspinach

----------


## Sfla80

Black coffee...waking up before breakfast and arm day

----------


## NACH3

2 slices power seed bread w/PB(2 Tbl sp)... Whey shk... 30min later pre w/o...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## almostgone

2 EB eggs, 5 egg whites, 3 oz. chopped spinach, 1 oz.mozzarella cheese cooked as an omelette. 2 tbsp of black bean and corn salsa.

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 whole w/ham peppers spinach and a sprinkle of cheese, 1cup oatmeal,

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast(peperika), 1 cup brown rice, steamed Edamame Asian blend

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol.. looks like somebody's in bed


Majority of the nomming is in the lair

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil french toast lil bacon lil egg

Syrup sucks at cracker barrel so tried jelly still wasnt good eggs lil runny too

So ate til just not hungry

Water

400/day

Workout 315pm shoulders

----------


## RaginCajun

half oyster half scrimp poboy with sweet pot fries

1 abita purple haze

----------


## NACH3

1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese, fiber bar

already done am w/o to the beach for a walk :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 100g sweat pot, broccoli cauliflower & carrots

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## almostgone

9oz.flank steak, 1/2 cup of Brussels sprouts, 1 small red potato.

----------


## woody127

> Damn sounds good!!!
> 
> Casein shk


It was mate lol gotta love that one cheat day a week

----------


## Sfla80

> 9oz.flank steak, 1/2 cup of Brussels sprouts, 1 small red potato.


One of my favorite meals right there

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach & Kale w/tuna and 2 Tbl sp of humus(for dressing)

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1075/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155740

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk added a 1/2 cup of almonds/cashew mix...

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## NACH3

1 cup of tuna salad(celery, hard boiled eggs, scallions) and 1 cup broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155741

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats

2050/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a ground beef patty with doggy

2300/day

----------


## Trevis

Chicken & salad

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

----------


## NACH3

Apple, oatmeal, whey shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 ehh whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155742"/>
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155743"/>
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155744"/>


Nicely done

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites w/peppers & cheese, water

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i dunno how , but i ate a 440gram whole wheat bread after my work out today with my white egg. that's 250g carbs 45g pro 10g fat.
i was just freaking hungry. no carbs for dinner fo sho

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nicely done


 thanks

Yall in disney yet. ..weather not like it should be this time o year is usually perfect

----------


## NACH3

Out for breakfast(Ill consider this a cheat meal :Smilie:  )

4 egg white omelette w/ham peppers & cheese, potatoes O'brien, bacon, coffee black w/1 Splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg ham swiss quesadilla(3/4)

Sip or 2 water n caffeine pill

425/day

----------


## woody127

Shake and 4 egg whites

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato, broccoli & Cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> thanks
> 
> Yall in disney yet. ..weather not like it should be this time o year is usually perfect


Nah....not yet..in 2 weeks...hopefully we catch the weather at the right time

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nah....not yet..in 2 weeks...hopefully we catch the weather at the right time


hope u do



pwo shake chocolate beast

1100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

tuna salad(no mayo, hard boiled eggs, scallions, celery, onion) on 2 pieces of Daves Killer Power Seed bread, and edamame beans

----------


## zaggahamma

1300/day

----------


## NACH3

1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese w/cut up pineapple, handful of mixed nuts(almonds, pistachios)

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar & Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Tacos at 10

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats

2200/day

Great week

----------


## Wintermaul

600g low-fat-quarg with vanilla, and raspberry.

----------


## NACH3

Apple, fiber bar...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites w/peppers cheese, Dave's power seeded bread 2 slices, whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon volt

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs and 1/3 avocado

----------


## Docd187123

Hot wild burger from Bareburger. Wild boar meat and fried egg

----------


## Reiid13

Chicken & salmon ! Grilled

----------


## Docd187123

> Chicken & salmon ! Grilled


Grilled salmon is soooooo good.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Reiid13

> Grilled salmon is soooooo good.


Yeah haha reminds me of bbq in the summer ! Crispy skin but tender meat with that charcoal taste !

----------


## NACH3

Pre work out and a 4 oz shot of protein

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pre work out and a 4 oz shot of protein


 what's your pre workout?

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> what's your pre workout?


C4 w/NO3(changing need something a lil stronger!  :Smilie:  have you tried Hyde? I see you take Neon Volt(have to do some more research, never used to use any) lol

8 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> C4 w/NO3(changing need something a lil stronger!  have you tried Hyde? I see you take Neon Volt(have to do some more research, never used to use any) lol
> 
> 8 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato, steamed broccoli


I have tried them all and none of them work well as i build a tolerance to them to fast. The only one that works for me and i do not build a tolerance to is the Neon Volt.

----------


## NACH3

> I have tried them all and none of them work well as i build a tolerance to them to fast. The only one that works for me and i do not build a tolerance to is the Neon Volt.


I'm having the same exact problem where my tolerance is up and not working nearly as well either! I'll have to look up that Neon Volt(can you get it from the supp site?) Thx brother!

----------


## zaggahamma

Water with caffeine pill

Small Orange chicken meal

2 sips pepsi

500/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, hand full of cashews & almonds...

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm having the same exact problem where my tolerance is up and not working nearly as well either! I'll have to look up that Neon Volt(can you get it from the supp site?) Thx brother!


I just get mine at gnc

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> I just get mine at gnc
> 
> 6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato


Thx!

6 egg whites spinach, peppers; plain bagel w/jam

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple pineapple n vodkas

888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Fat free Greek yogurt w/granola and walnuts

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Mozzarella sticks

Red grapes

1234/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Taco 

Cookies

Ice cream

2333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Apple, bagel w/light cr cheese

----------


## NACH3

2tbl sp of Peanut butter w/Daves killer seed bread and a whey shk... 30 min later pre w/o

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters w/peppers, spinach, and cheese, 2slices of Daves power seed bread w/honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## woody127

Chicken rice and peas with water

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today, sipping on some BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## Docd187123

5Guys double with bacon

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, broccoli, almonds and pistachios

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

tomato and basil chicken with eggplant marinara

sweet pot

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

3/4 Ham egg swiss quesadilla

Perfect macintosh apple

425/day

----------


## stu555

Tonight's dinner ,,and my first post ,,

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken w/paprika, sweet potato, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of roasted soy beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Docd187123

Saturday went to Bareburger. This is the Wild Hog: wild boar meat burger, fried egg, onion sticks, habinero mayo

[

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites peppers spinach sprinkle of cheese, oatmeal w/banana

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum yum

1111/day

----------


## Reiid13

Cockles before bed !! Only 85 cals but 16.7 G protein !!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155773

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Neon Volt

----------


## Sfla80

Finally back at it

----------


## NACH3

> Finally back at it


That steak looks nice!  :Smilie: 

6 oz baked chicken breast w/paprika, broccoli, water

----------


## RaginCajun

> Saturday went to Bareburger. This is the Wild Hog: wild boar meat burger, fried egg, onion sticks, habinero mayo [


Yum!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wheat wraps with cheddar and venison/turkey meat topped with a dollop of light sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Crockpot beef short ribs and onions

Dirty rice w ground beef

Mexi corn

1717/day

----------


## NACH3

^^^ looks good! :Smilie:  nice and tender I can see it! 

2 slices of Daves power seed bread w/1tbl sp if Peanut butter, fat free Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Pumpkin cheesecake puddin (homemade) and cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^ looks good! nice and tender I can see it! 
> 
> 2 slices of Daves power seed bread w/1tbl sp if Peanut butter, fat free Greek yogurt


yeh rice actually was spot on same rice i had with the shrimp stirfry 2 days ago

Wish could say same bout the short ribs they were a bit chewy/gristly

But had worse lol

Prolly end with my go to oatmeal and end with a smile

----------


## Sfla80

> yeh rice actually was spot on same rice i had with the shrimp stirfry 2 days ago
> 
> Wish could say same bout the short ribs they were a bit chewy/gristly
> 
> But had worse lol
> 
> Prolly end with my go to oatmeal and end with a smile


How big was the short ribs?

How long did u let it cook?

----------


## zaggahamma

They were tiny i picked em out im a rush few days ago

And the crock pot actually has issues they cooked for 5 hours i think

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of incredibly yummy oatmeal

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## woody127

100g oats with shake and 300 ml milk

----------


## Wintermaul

250gram chicken breast, 1 mexican pita, 70grams broccoli. With some salsa all over.

----------


## NACH3

Apple, yogurt w/granola, oatmeal added whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Sfla80

Eggs, oats, banana, pb,

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o(trying ON GS) anyone like?

----------


## Reiid13

> Pre w/o(trying ON GS) anyone like?


I find it average man 



I've taken c4 today

----------


## woody127

Chicken rice and peas

----------


## stu555

fat free greek yogurt and a banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and oj

----------


## NACH3

Ok I like the ON GS pre w/o better than C4!

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, peppers spinach and a sprinkle of cheese, 2 slices of Daves power seed bread w/sugar free jam!

----------


## Reiid13

> Ok I like the ON GS pre w/o better than C4!!


 I'll give it another go tomorrow maybe at 2 and a half scoops

----------


## NACH3

> I'll give it another go tomorrow maybe at 2 and a half scoops


Ok... So what ones have you tried and like the best? (I also made a post in the pre w/o sec)... I'm gonna try that Neon Volt that Bio takes(said it doesn't make his tolerance go up like the others)...Thx for reply brother!

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy needed a boost this morning  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake....whey, banana, honey

----------


## Sfla80

> Ok... So what ones have you tried and like the best? (I also made a post in the pre w/o sec)... I'm gonna try that Neon Volt that Bio takes(said it doesn't make his tolerance go up like the others)...Thx for reply brother!


Gonna try the volt next too....but loving the gat. No tolerance build up too. Only one I only need one serving for lol.

Customer service excellent too. Had one bottle clumped up...sent an email...within 2 days got a new bottle, 10 samples, and lifting straps

----------


## Reiid13

> Ok... So what ones have you tried and like the best? (I also made a post in the pre w/o sec)... I'm gonna try that Neon Volt that Bio takes(said it doesn't make his tolerance go up like the others)...Thx for reply brother!


Yeah that neon volt sounds good a lot of people have mentioned that to me so ill but that , and I think I'm going to buy GAT nitro flex , a few have said that's a good one too , no probs man thanks for your input !

----------


## NACH3

> Gonna try the volt next too....but loving the gat. No tolerance build up too. Only one I only need one serving for lol.
> 
> Customer service excellent too. Had one bottle clumped up...sent an email...within 2 days got a new bottle, 10 samples, and lifting straps


That's a nice a** deal Sfla! Yeah I'm gonna go w/the Volt too! Heard Hyde is way overhyped, too. Didn't even try it... Thx brother!

----------


## NACH3

> Yeah that neon volt sounds good a lot of people have mentioned that to me so ill but that , and I think I'm going to buy GAT nitro flex , a few have said that's a good one too , no probs man thanks for your input !


No prob buddy....Haha...Sounds like you, Sfla, and I are all thinking alike... lol I'll have to took into the GAT, as well...

----------


## Reiid13

Salmon !!!

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast w/paprika, 1cup of brown rice, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

tomato and basil chicken with eggplant marinara

sweet pot

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## stu555

Brown rice, homemade salsa , spinach ,, turkey strips ,,

----------


## NACH3

Spinach/kale mix w/baked chicken(6 oz)strips and humus(1 Tbl sp) for dressing, protein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine pill

Meatloaf lunch special at cracker barrel

Apple

Water again

888/day......last non gym day til Sunday

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast w/paprika, sweet potato(125g), edamame beans

----------


## woody127

8 egg whites and 2 yolks

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## stu555

pb on brown seed bread(homemade)

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, w/fat free Greek yogurt, banana (feel full and gotta get more water down supplementing some protein), added cashews and almonds 1 oz...whew lol

I'll make up for it, in about 2 more hrs :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## NACH3

changed totally to oatmeal w/blueberries

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## RaginCajun

One low carb wheat wrap with cheddar and venison/turkey meat topped with a dollop of light sour cream

Pumpkin cheesecake puddin (homemade) and cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Cran grape and vodkas to the tune of 1313/day

Big bunch of red grapes

1500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, fiber bar. Bed early tonight! Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheeseburger macaroni BOOOOOM!!!

2050/day

----------


## jackfrost88

chicken breast, potato, rice with onion, skim milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Cream o wheat

Soft serve ice cream

4 small coconut cookies

2855/day

----------


## ftl3116

2 doubles cheeseburgers with a shake

----------


## NACH3

Apple, fat free Greek Yogurt w/granola & walnuts, added 1 cup of oatmeal, & will have a pre w/o whey shk...

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2egg beaters, w/peppers spinach cheese, 2slices of Daves power seed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy drink

----------


## BigMan65

9 egg whites topped w/ salsa
1 cup oatmeal

----------


## stu555

milky fish +spinach

----------


## rahulsingh265

6 egg white and sweet potatoes....

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken, 1 cup brown rice, edamame beans

----------


## RaginCajun

whole MOD pizza, 920 cals

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast w/paprika, sweet potato(200g), broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

My usual water w caffeine 

Just b4 1pm the usual egg ham swiss tortilla (quesadilla

Apple

Now 2/3 done at the gym

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

4-6oz of baked chicken in spinach/Kale w/1 Tbl sp of humus

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yum

1175/day

boiled some chicken while makin shake added vigo yellow rice to stock  :Smilie:  noms for later 

gonna bbq the chicken some more and have peas and a caesar salad  :Smilie:

----------


## stu555

low fat greek yog and a orange

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## kelkel

> whole MOD pizza, 920 cals


^^^Winner^^^

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1oz almonds/pistachio's

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre workout xyience

Just plugged a flat, grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## zaggahamma

caesar salad

1350/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155802

----------


## zaggahamma

Ummmmm sketti^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

Came out perfect

----------


## zaggahamma

> Came out perfect


Ate 4/5 of it

2000/day

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wheat wraps with cheddar and venison/turkey meat topped with a dollop of light sour cream

Pumpkin cheesecake puddin (homemade) and cottage cheese

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk,

----------


## LEO78

Green tea.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 bowl of cream o wheat

2200/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats n milk yum

2555/day

----------


## NYbeastMode

3 scoops of muscle milk protein shake with half a Greek yogurt mixed in it with hot water. 

I love this thread. It put me on the ezekial buns and casein shakes which I plan on buying soon I hope.

----------


## NACH3

Apple, oatmeal w/granola & walnuts, whey shk... Added fat free Greek yogurt

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS(2scoops)... 30 min later GYM TIME!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Trevis

chicken breast

----------


## BigMan65

Black Coffee Pre- cardio

I would recommend everyone have a keurig however its spelled.

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites 2 egg beaters peppers spinach cheese, 2 slices of Daves power deed bread w/honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w 200mg caffeine

----------


## stu555

few slice of watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr Extra strength energy

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, edamame beans

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ummmmm sketti^^^


Yes sir



> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155803"/>
> 
> Came out perfect


damn..looks that way



Attachment 155806

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Large fresh squeezed OJ 

Breakfast burrito with salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

> few slice of watermelon


Got a whole one from Costco day 2 on the counter today im gonna cut er open tonight

Hope its ripe

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg ham swiss tortilla

Water

450/day pre workout

----------


## woody127

Chicken roast dinner

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato (200g), asparagus

----------


## stu555

chicken , brown rice,,trimmed beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of chicken n meatballs 

Couple spoonfuls pb.....crunchy

----------


## zaggahamma

often times the best meal of the day.........

PWO SHAKE  :Smilie: 

1122/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz grilled Salmon fillet, 28g mix of cashews/almonds, 1/2 cup of white rice

Hungrier than I thought lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nothing good for me all day.  :Cry:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nothing good for me all day.


 you better clean that up  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you better clean that up


It's been really rough day. I decided to just start being good tomorrow!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nothing good for me all day.


Reported

----------


## Bio-Active

> It's been really rough day. I decided to just start being good tomorrow!


 I am gonna hold you to that

----------


## stu555

Greek yogurt , kiwifruit

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach/Kale w/4 oz of baked chicken w/1 Tbl sp of Humus for dressing

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am gonna hold you to that


Liked

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Reported


Funny

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## fishizzle0927

8 oz grilled chicken breast on half head of lettuce, tspn chia seed, half cup greek yogurt and homade salsa.

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat pasta with tomato basil chicken and eggplant marinara

----------


## RaginCajun

Pumpkin cheesecake puddin (homemade) and cottage cheese

----------


## BigMan65

tuna on wheat, 4 oz chiken, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummy leftovers

Bbq chicken cut off bone lil more sauce added

Vigo yellow rice

Mexi-corn

1919/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Hot bowl of quaker oats

With milk cinnamon salt splenda brown sugar raisins

BOOOOOM!

FULL!

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## BigMan65

coffee

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 4egg whites 1 egg spinach and cheese, whey shk(shot 4 oz), 1 slice of Daves power seed bread w/honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o(ON GS) hlf hour later gym time!

----------


## BigMan65

8 whites 2 yolks w/ salsa, 1.5 cups oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites 2 egg beaters w/spinach ham peppers cheese, 2 slices of Daves power seed bread w/1 Tbl sp of PB...

Forgot to add post w/o whey shk...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## BigMan65

6 oz chicken, 2 cups rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

leftover cheeseburger macaroni

333/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz rotisserie chicken, 1 cup brown rice, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## stu555

Chicken Phall,,,,feeling the heat,,,

----------


## NACH3

6 oz rotisserie chicken, sweet potato, 28g of almond/cashew mix

----------


## RaginCajun

i may need a spanking

had half a fried scrimp poboy, few fries, and 2 abita purple hazes

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods

1010/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz rotisserie chicken, asparagus, fiber bar

----------


## noballs25

Strawberry, banana, raspberry, unsweetened almond milk, spinach, blue berry shake!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## NACH3

fAt free Greek yogurt w/granola and walnuts

----------


## NACH3

Breakfast for dinner...

6egg whites, 2 egg beaters spinach, peppers, 1 slice of Daves power seed bread w/1 Tbl sp PB

----------


## zaggahamma

Chef zagga pulled out the shrimp n grits stick

Lil appetizer for me n dog

1333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155818"/> Chef zagga pulled out the shrimp n grits stick Lil appetizer for me n dog 1333/day


Hell yeah!

----------


## RaginCajun

Sashimi- salmon and tuna 

Pumpkin cheesecake pudding (homemade) and cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

gave 1/5 that bowl melon to dog

sooooooooooooooooooooooo FULLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!

1400/DAY

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar

----------


## Mr.Anderson

cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of quaker oats

1777/day

Record recent low

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters spinach peppers, 2 slices of Daves power seed bread w/1 Tbl sp of PB and a whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Docd187123

Halal chicken and lamb over rice from a freind's restaurant

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155818"/>
> 
> Chef zagga pulled out the shrimp n grits stick
> 
> Lil appetizer for me n dog
> 
> 1333/day


Yep



Attachment 155826

----------


## NACH3

4egg whites 2egg beaters, 1 slice of Daves power seed bread, 8 oz OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

Ham n swiss & ham n cheddar on

Hawaiian rolls

Lil pineapple juice

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Only had coffee black with Splenda so far

About to drink some BCAAs and hit the gym

----------


## stu555

Whole meal chicken wraps with fat free creme fraiche, salad,pepper etc and a spicy salsa with scotch bonnet pepper in it.

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1cup brown rice, asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat pasta and tomato basil chicken and eggplant marinara

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken sweat 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## wfrancisdart

8oz turkey, 4oz broccoli and 3 oz whole grain pasta

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155828

----------


## DrewZ

7oz chicken titty, 5oz red potato, 5oz pineapple

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken, sweet potato(200g), edemame beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato. I better treat myself to something nice for dinner. I haven't had a cheat meal in a long time

----------


## zaggahamma

> Whole meal chicken wraps with fat free creme fraiche, salad,pepper etc and a spicy salsa with scotch bonnet pepper in it.


damn some like it hot

----------


## zaggahamma

damn wut did cancer post this time is he up to his old shenanigans


 :Yoyo:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake btw 

1075/day

nuther good week (5 days) in da gym

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn wut did cancer post this time is he up to his old shenanigans


Uh...I'm lost too...I coulda sworn I posted Chipotle burrito..next to salad

----------


## NACH3

4-6 oz baked chicken, sweet potato(200g), 28g cashew & almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken ceaser salad with avocado and steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 155838

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155838


Omg a CROUTON!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Omg a CROUTON!!!


 yep and I are all of them

----------


## zaggahamma

A mcdouble 

Needed a lil food b4 this vodka/cran

1555/day before beverage(s)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Omg a CROUTON!!!


Hahahahaha 

I was thinking the same thing!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hahahahaha 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!


It was my cheat meal for this week!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> It was my cheat meal for this week!!


Your discipline is second to none!

RESPECT

----------


## BigMan65

are coutons bad? i eat them alot

----------


## Bio-Active

> are coutons bad? i eat them alot


well your not going to get shredded allowing yourself to eat dirty food in your nutrition plan. Are they bad? Well that depends on your goals I wouldn't eat any processed foods or anything with hfc or enriched. All whole food

----------


## zaggahamma

> are coutons bad? i eat them alot


Empty carbs/bread/maybe even butter...its like toast

Go good in a salad fo sho

----------


## zaggahamma

I consider 12% shredded less stressful

----------


## Bio-Active

> I consider 12% shredded less stressful


lol I am aiming for 6-7 this summer  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol I am aiming for 6-7 this summer


Where r u now and gave u been that low b4 if so how many times

----------


## Bio-Active

> Where r u now and gave u been that low b4 if so how many times


About 10 right now and i get that low almost every summer. I will have to give up my oj in the mornings  :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

> well your not going to get shredded allowing yourself to eat dirty food in your nutrition plan. Are they bad? Well that depends on your goals I wouldn't eat any processed foods or anything with hfc or enriched. All whole food


I was wondering when you would finally have a cheat meal! :Smilie:  good for you... Well deserved!

6 oz baked chicken, asparagus, fiber bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> About 10 right now and i get that low almost every summer. I will have to give up my oj in the mornings


Wish I could see what 10 would look on me!

I miss OJ in the mornings!

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wish I could see what 10 would look on me! I miss OJ in the mornings!


you will get there brother! 

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> About 10 right now and i get that low almost every summer. I will have to give up my oj in the mornings


Avy is 9 aint it? U r also one of the last non inked up bros around? Im afraid even though 8 love seeing it on others

----------


## zaggahamma

Id have to repair the back before considering 10 i would imagine...be funny 10% but can barely walk lmao...just started seeing a chiro again

Well earned couple vodka/crans


2000/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Avy is 9 aint it?


eh 9-10 hard to say. I am in the same shape now

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of steak n shake chili

Lil watermelon


2333/day

----------


## Bertuzzi

Honey Dipped Donut.... I'm weak... thought I'd join the thread.

----------


## zaggahamma

That's an interesting snack

Chocolate covered peanuts

2666/day

----------


## BigMan65

black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves power seed bread, added a whey shk

----------


## BigMan65

9 whites, 4 yolks, salsa topped.

P.S. I did some research on Daves Killer Bread, supposedly of their nearly 300 employees about 1/3 are ex-criminals. That is awesome.

----------


## NACH3

LOLzzz...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

High fiber/protein oatmeal w/sprinkle of walnuts

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## Synhax

ben and jarry's ice cream as im typing right now...clean bulk is going well as u can tell!

----------


## Bio-Active

> ben and jarry's ice cream as im typing right now...clean bulk is going well as u can tell!


I guess as long as that works for you  :Wink:

----------


## woody127

Sunday dinner non nom

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Steak and green beans for breakfast  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

water w caffeine

mornin to all  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites 2egg beaters spinach, banana

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS... 30 min from now

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155855

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155857

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

8 oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, broccoli & cauliflower

Post w/o whey shk...

----------


## RaginCajun

3 wholes eggs, 4 strips bacon, cheddar cheese, and grits. All mixed up then topped with a dollop of light sour cream and green onions

----------


## human project

10oz cooked chicken breast with 3 pieces of cheddar cheese covered with sweet baby rays.... Beverage milk

----------


## Bertuzzi

> 3 wholes eggs, 4 strips bacon, cheddar cheese, and grits. All mixed up then topped with a dollop of light sour cream and green onions


This just gave me a great idea... I eat a similar meal... but I'm gonna mod it after your post... I'll post when I'm eating. Thanks!

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh pineapple 

555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz grilled chicken 226 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

5 oz meatloaf(ground turkey), 1 cup brown rice, 28g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Nathan hotdogs...ketchup..mustard...cheese... sour cream....old bay

----------


## Bertuzzi

8 egg whites, 4 pieces of bacon, a little bit of light cheese, little salsa, and a little low fat sour cream. 

It looks like puke in a bowl but OMG was it ever incredible!!

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli & cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Country style bbq rib & 1/2

Cup o mashed taters

Corn on the cob

2 oz coke

1/2 cup expresso n cookies

1616/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155867

----------


## Bertuzzi

Meatloaf ---->> Extra Lean ground beef.... Salsa, Sour cream, Salt and Pepper. Goooooooddd

----------


## NACH3

1/2 cup Fat free cottage cheese, a slice of Daves Killer seed bread w/1 Tbl sp of PB...

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk as well :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n juice

2000/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few fresh strawberries

2050/day

----------


## LEO78

Not eating at the moment  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl o mini wheats

2450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate covered peanuts

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of ccokies n cream ice cream with a splash of milk 

Lil baby milk shake

2999/day

----------


## NACH3

^^^Nice! :Smilie: 

Apple, high fiber/protein oatmeal, 6 egg whites

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 hard boiled eggs and cup of java

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 hard boiled eggs and cup of java


thats what I need this morning is some caffeine  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

coffee black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters peppers onions spinach, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## Docd187123

So last night I attempted to make Domincan chimichurri myself. Taste was a little different but came out surprisingly well.

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

And wondering wut2do with the proceeds from these from yesterday

----------


## NACH3

5oz meatloaf(ground turkey), sweet potato(200g), broccoli & cauliflower

----------


## jbonza666

2 pork chops, baked sweet potato and broccoli. Bang bang bang!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4oz tilapia and 1/2 cup green beans. Whoop-de-do.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4oz tilapia and 1/2 cup green beans. Whoop-de-do.


You know you can spruce that up!

Add a mango salsa on top of that fish to give it some jazz!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Water w caffeine And wondering wut2do with the proceeds from these from yesterday<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155876"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155877"/>


You can send it to me!

----------


## Zodiac82

> So last night I attempted to make Domincan chimichurri myself. Taste was a little different but came out surprisingly well.


not bad




> Water w caffeine
> 
> And wondering wut2do with the proceeds from these from yesterday<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155876"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155877"/>


how much u win




> You can send it to me!


yeh zagga I'll be down there friday...u can help fund my trip lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol guys

Imma let it ride try to make it a mil

Small chicken sammy on 2 lil Hawaiian rolls

Watermelon



361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Tomato and basil chicken and eggplant marinara on top of some whole wheat pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, broccoli & edamame beans

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You know you can spruce that up! Add a mango salsa on top of that fish to give it some jazz!


I am off the sauce for next 8 weeks. LoL

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club 
Lil piece of honeybee
Pb

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake and 1/2 c blueberries.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Carb bar

----------


## NACH3

5 oz meatloaf(ground turkey), 1cup brown rice, steamed broccoli & cauliflower

----------


## NACH3

4 more oz of baked chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

130 snack wore off just b4 gym time so had 1/2 banana n handful peanuts

Just finishing at the gym

444/day....headed for pwo shake

----------


## NACH3

28g unsalted cashews/almonds, scoop of PB

----------


## zaggahamma

as promised....PWO SHAKE!

YUM

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked wild hog and pepper jack cheese sausage

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake and 16 almonds. 801 total calories to end my 2nd day of new cut.  :Smilie:

----------


## BigMan65

chicken breast and sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and one avocado

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> chicken breast and sweet potato


Suggest u take a laxative too.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> Protein shake and 16 almonds. 801 total calories to end my 2nd day of new cut.


Girly...801 for a cut huh? 

I'm curious for my wife.....I hate asking but would u mind sharing stats...or maybe pm stats. Just for comparing calorie intake....women are a whole different ball game. Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Girly...801 for a cut huh? I'm curious for my wife.....I hate asking but would u mind sharing stats...or maybe pm stats. Just for comparing calorie intake....women are a whole different ball game. Lol


Short answer is most women cut at 1200 - 1400. I am special so I get to drop down to 800 cal. Doctor supervised. I am taking prescription appetite suppressants and phen to help with hunger which makes a huge difference.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155881

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155881"/>


That's my daily caloric intake on your plate! So jealous!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap with baked chicken breast, half avocado, cheddar cheese, sour cream, and lil black bean n corn salsa

Pumpkin cheesecake puddin and cottage cheese

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato, steamed broccoli & cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155881


We dit it again. ..

Dog got a little but not much

1888/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## bsh

> Protein shake and 16 almonds.)


 16 almonds, omg lmao....

----------


## bsh

Sorry didn't want to come across like that... I just enjoy food as much as I do sex and I would never deprive myself to that level... 

New York strip
Red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sorry didn't want to come across like that... I just enjoy food as much as I do sex and I would never deprive myself to that level... New York strip Red potatoes


none of us have the same metabolism some of us need more food than others

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sorry didn't want to come across like that... I just enjoy food as much as I do sex and I would never deprive myself to that level... 
> 
> New York strip
> Red potatoes


I thought the first post was nicer but doubt girly minds either way

Prolly the steak n taters cut like a knife

----------


## zaggahamma

> 6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and one avocado


J 

Do u toss the chicken on the foreman or pre bake a bunch?

season or oil?

----------


## bsh

> Prolly the steak n taters cut like a knife


 touché.... No cut going on here...

----------


## Bio-Active

> J Do u toss the chicken on the foreman or pre bake a bunch? season or oil?


I cook off 3 savings packs every weekend and separate out my food into tupper ware containers. It's the only way for me to stay so strict with my nutrition. I cook it on the BBQ and season my chicken with kickn chicken by weber

----------


## zaggahamma

> I cook off 3 savings packs every weekend and separate out my food into tupper ware containers. It's the only way for me to stay so strict with my nutrition. I cook it on the BBQ and season my chicken with kickn chicken by weber


Microwave to reheat each meal?

----------


## bsh

Kickn is good stuff... Yall doing breast? I love thighs on the Forman coated w/ olive oil too...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Microwave to reheat each meal?


yeah I have to. Sometimes I just eat it cold

----------


## Bio-Active

> Kickn is good stuff... Yall doing breast? I love thighs on the Forman coated w/ olive oil too...


indont like it cooked on the Forman. Yes the only thing I eat is boneless skinless chicken breast

----------


## Bertuzzi

8oz of blacken cajun tilapia... it wasn't bad for a guy who doesn't like fish.... I'll definitely make it again

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Trevis

Salmon & brown rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts for the finale

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> That's my daily caloric intake on your plate! So jealous!!!!


lol sorry ggr




> We dit it again. ..<img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155889"/>
> 
> Dog got a little but not much
> 
> 1888/day


man this is getting scary lol...ur looks better though

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1 cup oatmeal, and an Apple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Noodles.

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda

BCAAs

----------


## NACH3

Post W/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 2 slices of Daves killer bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I thought the first post was nicer but doubt girly minds either way


True no worries. It's my cross to bare.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155900

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken w/paprika, sweet potato(200g), broccoli cauliflower & carrots

----------


## RaginCajun

one low carb wrap, 8 oz chicken breast, 1/2 avocado, lil cheddar, and sweet pot

macros: 779 cals - 86g protein/ 49g carbs/ 28g fats

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine at noon

1pm

Lil orange chicken &lil pork fried rice

Few strawberries lil watermelon

More water

400/day

----------


## NACH3

Tuna salad by itself - 1.5 cup(4 HB eggs, onion, scallions, black olive, celery 2 Tbl sp of Light Mayo), 1 slice of Daves killer Seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), 28g of mixed almonds/cashews/pistachio's...

----------


## Zodiac82

Grapes and pb

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1073/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of wild hog and pepper jack cheese sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of orange chicken lunch special from lunch

1777/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, broccoli cauliflower carrots

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155903

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155903


Just like bio!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

one low carb wrap, 8 oz chicken breast, lil cheddar, sour cream, and salsa

Protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## stu555

Chicken breast with a egyptian spice, beetroot , sweet potato ,, spinach and greens

----------


## Bertuzzi

Spaghetti and bread.... FAIL

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> Spaghetti and bread.... FAIL


Bulking?

Cup of coffee & skim cheese.

----------


## BigMan65

salad: warm chicken breast, lettuce, crouton, pinch of cheese mixed together. vinegar dressing.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bulking?
> 
> Cup of coffee & skim cheese.


My life is bulking LOL....

Trying to cut right now.... not doing so well.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## bsh

> Spaghetti and bread.... FAIL


 lol, same here! Spaghetti w/ meatballs, no bread....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Spaghetti and bread.... FAIL


Hahaha!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 2/3 

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2333/day

----------


## woody127

120g oats, scoop whey protein, 300g a I skimmed milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just like bio!!!


lmao...not quite like Bio lol




> Spaghetti and bread.... FAIL


sounds ok in my book  :Wink: 




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155906"/>
> Ate 2/3
> 
> 2100/day


where do u go for the setting to enlarge pics again

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer Bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Banana added after meal... Pre w/o ON GS

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1 cup oatmeal,

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

coffee black with splenda

hungry this morning!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, steamed mixed veggies

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a smoked chicken, green beans, and potato salad

Iced tea with lemon

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), 28g mixed unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Charlie67

200g of Chicken breast, 1C brown Rice, and about 20 almonds.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

"Fun dip"

Attachment 155921

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

Pasta fajoli soup 

2 &3/4 breadsticks

Alredo sauce

Macintosh apple

777/day

----------


## flyfisher

3 scoops of Gold Standard Whey cookies and cream

----------


## NACH3

2 cups tuna salad(HB eggs, scallions, celery, light mayo - 2 Tbl sp in 2 4 oz cans, onion), 1 slice of Daves killer bread(seeded), fat free greek yogurt w/granola

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of watermelon

A vodka n pineapple

936/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato (200g), edamame beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155926

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon eggs n green beans?

----------


## zaggahamma

Dos mas vodka pineapples

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken, steamed mixed veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

one low carb wrap, 8 oz chicken breast, lil cheddar, sour cream, and salsa

Dark chocolicious peanut butter Protein shake!

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## bsh

Yummy!

----------


## zaggahamma

Caesar salad

Cup o pasta fajoli soup

2 bread sticks

Lil afredo sauce

Crystal light

Blue bell banana pudding ice cream

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cookies n cream ice cream

2888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Coconut cookies

3131/day

----------


## flyfisher

Eating some delicious ketotifen before bed

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bacon eggs n green beans?


Chicken breast...Lil cheese on top w bacon. ....beans

----------


## NACH3

Apple, whey shk, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Irish_muscle

400 grs brown rice
100 grs chicken breast
100 grs steamed vegetables

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

Forgot pre w/o earlier...

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2egg beaters(peppers, onions, spinach, lil cheese), 2 slices of Daves killer seeded bread(Plain)

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Protein pancakes, banana.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155932

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon

Water w caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

Coffee black with Splenda

Starving!

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, edamame beans

----------


## RaginCajun

two low carb wraps, 8 oz chicken titty, lil cheddar, and avocado

----------


## DCI

300g potatoes 1.5 chicken breasts 100g peas and 30g oats and a strong coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato, 28g of unsalted almonds/pistachios

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155936"/>
> 
> Lil watermelon
> 
> Water w caffeine


When u say that...are u talkin caffeine pills or powder in water???

----------


## Zodiac82

Oh crap...

Turkey bacon club....Lil bit of grapes....maybe a couple of pb after..

----------


## RaginCajun

Bag of salt n vinegar chips

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bag of salt n vinegar chips


Bad!!!!Rc Bad!!! Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> When u say that...are u talkin caffeine pills or powder in water???


pills

started about 2 months ago instead of coffee....wasnt enjoying coffee like before so decided to try to work on whitening the teeth  :Smilie: 

didnt want to start getting headaches from quitting coffee/caffeine so just switched to pills...im gonna start cutting those back then be off the whole caffeine in the morning eventually if its possible...i dont really know how much it helps anyway as i'm tired throughout the day anyway

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bad!!!!Rc Bad!!! Lol


he's more like us cancer i should change my user name to diabetes then we will help ppl more  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol

pwo shake deluxe 

1234/day

----------


## NACH3

8 oz Grilled Salmon, 1 cup white rice,

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 217 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed mixed veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

> he's more like us cancer i should change my user name to diabetes then we will help ppl more


Hahahaha!

Quest bar

Later on, adult beverages!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bad!!!!Rc Bad!!! Lol


That's what she said!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half maybe .6

1639/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, Asian edamame mix

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice Zagga!

Jameson n water

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nice Zagga!
> 
> Jameson n water


^Sounds even better^

----------


## Zodiac82

> he's more like us cancer i should change my user name to diabetes then we will help ppl more





> That's what she said!!!!


Lol



Attachment 155949

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 155949


Popeyes!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Popeyes!!!


Yup and I want some!

----------


## RaginCajun

Few abita Purple Hazes

----------


## NACH3

Just had one of those CA specialty cookie(you know the ones that help you relax)... Hahaha(& it's not lawless) 

I'll consider this a cheat meal! Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Yup and I want some!


So do I now...

----------


## Bio-Active

> So do I now...


stay strong brother. You don't need that right now  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> stay strong brother. You don't need that right now


No doubt! Already finished my shk! I'm done... Thanks for lookin out!!!  :Smilie:  and way to late(past 7:00 no good for me)  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> No doubt! Already finished my shk! I'm done... Thanks for lookin out!!!  and way to late(past 7:00 no good for me)


I still get to graze and have a quest bar  :Wink:

----------


## Balley_B

2 eggs plus 2 egg whites mid scramble plus 1/3 tin of tuna with a green chilli and black pepper on a single slice of wholemeal bread

----------


## NACH3

> I still get to graze and have a quest bar


Yeah I'll be up by 2:00 for something(fiber bar, or cliff)  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah I'll be up by 2:00 for something(fiber bar, or cliff)


I love those quest bars just had a s'mores

----------


## bsh

Those are good in microwave for like 12-15 seconds....

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2222/day

----------


## NACH3

> I love those quest bars just had a s'mores


Yeah I see those every night when I wake up!  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## bsh

Chicken breast, green beans and red potatoes

Edit: 3 big ass cookies and a glass of milk! Word!!!

----------


## JohnnyKirk

Quest bar.

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium bowl of mini wheats n milk

Yay FIBER!!!

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Popeyes!!!





> Yup and I want some!


Quick dinner...I Guess She didnt feel like cooking bcuz were leaving today




> So do I now...





> stay strong brother. You don't need that right now


haha...u do too Bio  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Mornin fellas...

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves Killer seed bread

----------


## BigMan65

Morning

Dominos Pizza - light cheese , extra sauce, thin crust, pepperoni, pineapple.

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, oatmeal, banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## RaginCajun

English muffin, 3 eggs, and hash browns

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yesterday was a cheat meal so back on track today. Coffee for now.

----------


## NACH3

> Yesterday was a cheat meal so back on track today. Coffee for now.


Did ya have anything good?? :Smilie:  I actually ate a cookie last night(considered it a cheat)lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155963

----------


## RaginCajun

> Attachment 155963


chess, eh..................

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did ya have anything good?? I actually ate a cookie last night(considered it a cheat)lol.


Not really. We had a potluck at work. Had a hotdog and 2 cookies.  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=cancer82;7021209]Quick dinner...I Guess She didnt feel like cooking bcuz were leaving today
Calypso what? And pm me your name or room. .imma drop off chickfila cards cards at front desk

----------


## 5kids2feed

6 oz chicken breast and an apple.

----------


## NACH3

> Not really. We had a potluck at work. Had a hotdog and 2 cookies.


Well that's not too bad(to you yes) :Smilie:  lol

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5 cups brown rice, Asian edamame mix

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not really. We had a potluck at work. Had a hotdog and 2 cookies.


No cookies for you  :Wink:  I am prepping food for the week now BBQ'ing off 3 saving packs of boneless skinless chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

3/4 ham egg swiss tortilla

Lil watermelon

425

----------


## NACH3

> No cookies for you  I am prepping food for the week now BBQ'ing off 3 saving packs of boneless skinless chicken breast


Me too! I gotta start cooking more chicken at a time...  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna footlong on wheat and a lemonade

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No cookies for you  I am prepping food for the week now BBQ'ing off 3 saving packs of boneless skinless chicken breast


I know. The leftover cookies, hot dogs and choc cake followed me right back into my office area after the pot luck. I was miserable all afternoon. 

6 oz chic breast and 2 cups raw cabbage some dried cherries and tomatoes and splash of balsamic.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know. The leftover cookies, hot dogs and choc cake followed me right back into my office area after the pot luck. I was miserable all afternoon. 
> 
> 6 oz chic breast and 2 cups raw cabbage some dried cherries and tomatoes and splash of balsamic.


Alright that is much better

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Alright that is much better


 :Smilie:  and I am heading to a yoga class and spin class in a couple hours  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> and I am heading to a yoga class and spin class in a couple hours


good job and have a great workout!

----------


## NACH3

> and I am heading to a yoga class and spin class in a couple hours


Awesome :Smilie: 

6 oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, mixed veggies

Added 2oz chicken, and 28g of unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and 220 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## NACH3

edit: instead of tuna salad

6 oz baked chicken, 28g unsalted almonds/cashews, 1/2 cup edamame beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach w/tuna(plain), 1-2Tbl sp humus for dressing

----------


## Zodiac82

> chess, eh..................


oh yeh...love me some chess

@Zagga
Man we just now pretty much leavin...still in va...I kno it's calypso inn...not sure if that helps lol...room I'm not sure yet...I kno we're stopping in sc..then headin out in the mornin...will relay info when I kno more lol...wifey made plans. .I funded

----------


## zaggahamma

> oh yeh...love me some chess
> 
> @Zagga
> Man we just now pretty much leavin...still in va...I kno it's calypso inn...not sure if that helps lol...room I'm not sure yet...I kno we're stopping in sc..then headin out in the mornin...will relay info when I kno more lol...wifey made plans. .I funded


ok lmk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast grens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Same dinner as last night

Bbq chicken

Yellow rice

Caesar salad

Better tonignt

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2075/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken, 1cup brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

2150

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bertuzzi

klondike bar..... I'm not very good at this....

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 banana w natty pb


Serving of pringles


2400

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155983

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/4 banana w natty pb
> 
> Serving of pringles
> 
> 2400


Lol..12:30 snack

----------


## BigMan65

coffee (pre-walk)

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## DCI

190g chicken with mild curry powder mixed with light mayo 62g rice and 100g sweetcorn

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1 cup oatmeal, & 8 oz of some OJ(pullin out the OJ myself this Saturday :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Neon Volt 2 Scoops

----------


## zaggahamma

> Pre-Workout Neon Volt 2 Scoops


weekend workouts morning and weekday is evening?


water w/caffeine

0cals/day....maybe .001?

----------


## Bio-Active

Yes during my workweek I go at night and on weekends I go early

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 190g chicken with mild curry powder mixed with light mayo 62g rice and 100g sweetcorn


DCI in the house!

----------


## DCI

> DCI in the house!


Hey GGR 

Some 170g chicken rice and a bitta sweet chilli sauce and a strong ass perculated coffee intrested in trying the coffee as its not my normal stuff

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 240 grams sweet potato Post training

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5 cups brown rice, 28g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

scam egg and a half

couple strips bacon

lil chunk of baguette w lil apricot/pineapple jam

1/2 cup grits

475/day

----------


## Bertuzzi

8 egg whites.... 4 pieces of bacon...

----------


## rahulsingh265

Casein shake..

----------


## NACH3

> 8 egg whites.... 4 pieces of bacon...


Good Meal right there  :Smilie:  (Referencing your post last night) 

Whey shk w/1/2 banana, Tuna salad 1.5c(celery, hard boiled eggs, scallions, onion, 1 Tbl sp of light mayo/per can) 1 piece of Daves killer seed bread, FF cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal three 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices of Ezekial toast and a link of smoked wild hog sausage

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chic breast on cabbage salad. Yummy.

----------


## Synhax

4 eggs, olives, feta cheese and bread. Love weekend breakfasts.

----------


## NACH3

> Meal three 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato


Starting your cut?? Slowly...

6 oz baked chicken beast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

off day tomorrow  :Smilie: 

1150/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Starting your cut?? Slowly...
> 
> 6 oz baked chicken beast, 200g sweet potato


You got to Bbq that chicken to make it taste better  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal four 6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 155993

----------


## NACH3

> You got to Bbq that chicken to make it taste better


I know... I'm gettin sick of baked  :Smilie:  i actually held off on cooking some packs so itll work out good  :Smilie: 

6 oz baked chic breast, 200g sweet potato, Asian edemame mix

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 155993


Golden corral? ?!!! Love it! !

----------


## zaggahamma

> You got to Bbq that chicken to make it taste better


Fryin even better

Oil is healthy now

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

1818/day

----------


## NACH3

> 


Yum, looks good Zagga... Gotta start grillin like Bio said... Too bland lol  :Smilie: 

Lil 4oz chick breast(left over), brown rice(3/4c), casein shk

Added FF Greek yogurt w/granola & chopped walnuts

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

2163/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## woody127

50g peanuts

----------


## BigMan65

pre-walk coffee

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites peppers onions lil cheese, 1 slice of Daves killer bread w/sugar free Smuckers(awesome btw)

----------


## BigMan65

morning. 5 whole eggs + 4 whites topped with salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Jingle

Salisbury steak with green peas

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout trying mr Hyde today

----------


## NACH3

> Pre-workout trying mr Hyde today


Bio, tell me how that one works too... lol(between that and the Neon)

6 egg whites two egg beaters, 1c oatmeal...

----------


## Zodiac82

> Golden corral? ?!!! Love it! !


Hell yeh...they put a shame to the one we have in va lol



> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155995"/>


yum



Attachment 156007

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hell yeh...they put a shame to the one we have in va lol
> yum
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 156007


Man i love pebbles!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

Ham n swiss tortilla panini no egg today

350/day

----------


## Jalking

Been eating 4 egqwhites/1Wheattoast/25gram of protein. Then i try to snack every so often about 3-4 hours. My lunch consist of either chicken/fish.or steak. with Lettuce/tomatoe/greenbeans(pretty much a salad). Now for dinner is where I've been slacking i usually just try eating my proteins but and hour or 2 after I'm dead hungry starving enough to eat a live horse. My water intake is at atlas 6-8 bottles a day. Feel free to throw anything you guys want let me know if anything is substitutional any feedback would be great.

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 229 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

Macintosh apple

425/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Been eating 4 egqwhites/1Wheattoast/25gram of protein. Then i try to snack every so often about 3-4 hours. My lunch consist of either chicken/fish.or steak. with Lettuce/tomatoe/greenbeans(pretty much a salad). Now for dinner is where I've been slacking i usually just try eating my proteins but and hour or 2 after I'm dead hungry starving enough to eat a live horse. My water intake is at atlas 6-8 bottles a day. Feel free to throw anything you guys want let me know if anything is substitutional any feedback would be great.


There is a diet section/forum on this site that youll get more help if u post your diet there...Also there are educational posts for information

----------


## RaginCajun

A Kel Special

Whole BBQ Chicken Pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast and 223 grams sweet potato

----------


## BigMan65

8 oz tuna mixed with one cup green beans, splashed with basalmic vinigarette.

----------


## zaggahamma

Waitin on my orange chicken. ...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Waitin on my orange chicken. ...


 mmmm that sound good!

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt even eat 1/3 of the rice nor the egg roll

2oz coke

1075/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> 


Oh my i am hungry now!!

----------


## NACH3

> 


Nicely done Once again!  :Smilie: 

8oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nicely done Once again! 
> 
> 8oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), asparagus


I like the way you eat. Thos sweet potatos are my favorite and on my days off i eat them like crazy!!

----------


## NACH3

> I like the way you eat. Thos sweet potatos are my favorite and on my days off i eat them like crazy!!


Thx brother! And same w/you.... I can crush some sweet potatoes too  :Smilie:  def my favorite... We both eat real similar(except I'm sure your BBQ is much better than my baked lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 156009

My chicken for tonight and tomorrow  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> Attachment 156009
> 
> My chicken for tonight and tomorrow


Nice!!  :Smilie:  are they all 6oz cuts?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice!!  are they all 6oz cuts?


No i weigh them after being cooked. I know it goes against what most do but it works for me  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

I way mine after as well... Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> I way mine after as well... Lol


Bro you have to cause eating 6 oz before you cook it would be barely enough food for a bird. It all works out in the wash cause if we weigh it before we would need to be have 8-10 oz. Either way once you figure out how to make your body run based on what you are eating it doesnt make any difference as long as you areconsistent with the food prep

----------


## NACH3

> Bro you have to cause eating 6 oz before you cook it would be barely enough food for a bird. It all works out in the wash cause if we weigh it before we would need to be have 8-10 oz. Either way once you figure out how to make your body run based on what you are eating it doesnt make any difference as long as you areconsistent with the food prep


This is very true lol... It never even crossed my mind to weigh something b4 its cooked(it loses at least a few oz... That was a good point lol abd a real silly one on me ha

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked wild hog n pepper jack cheese sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 217 grams sweet potato and lots of greens  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c of brown rice, asparagus, 28g of unsalted cashew/almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156014



Attachment 156015

----------


## RaginCajun

Yummm Cancer!

Did ya wash it down with a Rita?

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of cab while food prepping

----------


## BigMan65

60 g whey with peanut butter

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=cancer82;7022832]Attachment 156014
Where is that canc?

Whered yall go today....we just keep left epcot

Few vodka drinks

1650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Glass of cab while food prepping


I think this is gonna be good

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think this is gonna be good


Baking some cilantro lime chicken boobies and making turkey/venison taco meat

----------


## Bio-Active

5.62 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

We went to Downtown Disney....

@t-rex cafe

Not bad for a 91° day

----------


## zaggahamma

At least the winds made it nice

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of turkey/venison taco meat 

Bowl of dark chocolate cottage cheese goodness

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, fiber bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Huge bowl of quaker oats w cinamon raisins splenda brown sugar and milk 

Wife got some and dog as well

1963/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> At least the winds made it nice


Not bad at all

----------


## bsh

> Casein shake


 tell me more about these shakes Plz... Where to get? How u make it, etc ??? Thx

----------


## Bio-Active

> tell me more about these shakes Plz... Where to get? How u make it, etc ??? Thx


any vitamin store brother

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream novelty "drumstick"

2200/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Mornin all! :Smilie: 

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## BigMan65

good morning

pre-walk coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj. Getting ready for the gym early today  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> 8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj. Getting ready for the gym early today


Nice... What you workin?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice... What you workin?


arms brother

----------


## NACH3

> arms brother


Same  :Smilie: ... Hate doin chest when everyone in the gym is workin it! Lol

Pre w/o ON GS(1.5 scoops)... 30 min later to the gym!

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole eggs + 6 whites , 1 cup oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

> Same ... Hate doin chest when everyone in the gym is workin it! Lol Pre w/o ON GS(1.5 scoops)... 30 min later to the gym!


getting ready to have pre-workout Mr. Hyde then hit the gym in 30

----------


## RaginCajun

sippin on some BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shake, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters(onions, peppers, lil cheese), 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

Post work out 6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Wintermaul

1 apple and black coffee

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4oz chic breast 1 cup cabbage and 1 cup spring mix. 1/2 c blueberries. 5 saline crackers which is not paleo. Oh well.

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed cauliflower/& edamame mix(1.5c)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 217 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

one low carb wheat wrap, some chicken titty, an avocado.

sweet pot with cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

4/5 egg ham swiss quesadilla

Small macintosh apple

Pre workout of course chest day :1laugh: 

475/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156034

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, handful of unsalted cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), 1c steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

happiness in a 64oz mug

1150/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, cauliflower & asparagus, 28g unsalted pistachios & cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6oz baked chicken breast, cauliflower & asparagus, 28g unsalted pistachios & cashews


looks real close to my next meal  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

bio and nach eat really similar!!!

i mean damn near identical!

----------


## Sfla80

Missed a couple meals today...so making it up for dinner

----------


## Bio-Active

> Missed a couple meals today...so making it up for dinner


looks good brother

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

Curious why bio and nach count in grams??

----------


## Bio-Active

> Curious why bio and nach count in grams??


Because we weigh everything so that we eat the exact same amount of pro fats and carbs every day

----------


## Sfla80

> Because we weigh everything so that we eat the exact same amount of pro fats and carbs every day


Lol I understand that...but why not OZ?

Or is grams more accurate?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tilapia with muffalata ( also spelled muffuletta) and 1/2 med sweet potato.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol I understand that...but why not OZ?
> 
> Or is grams more accurate?


Gotcha it doesn't really matter sweet potato is often measured in grams were protein is more often measured in oz. I have a digital scale so its just the press of a button. 200 grams of uncooked sweet potato is about 40 grams of carbs

----------


## DCI

Just had 200g of steak mince, 62g of rice and 100g of peas with 100g of mixed berries as desert kinda red berries are strong flavoured

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156041

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of Ezekial toast with sugar free black berry jam

Protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tilapia with muffalata ( also spelled muffuletta) and 1/2 med sweet potato.


A whole muffaletta???

----------


## zaggahamma

> Gotcha it doesn't really matter sweet potato is often measured in grams were protein is more often measured in oz. I have a digital scale so its just the press of a button. 200 grams of uncooked sweet potato is about 40 grams of carbs


U cook it though right

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> A whole muffaletta???


 Nooooo. Just the olive spread. But luv muffulettas but can only eat a 1/4 on a good day.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> A whole muffaletta???


Damn id hav a muffin top in no time

----------


## Sfla80

> Gotcha it doesn't really matter sweet potato is often measured in grams were protein is more often measured in oz. I have a digital scale so its just the press of a button. 200 grams of uncooked sweet potato is about 40 grams of carbs


Makes perfect sense now thanks

----------


## Bio-Active

> Makes perfect sense now thanks


I used to use the nutritional data facts site a lot when i first started doing this so i always would measure whatever it listed at first. Man that was a long time ago. I haven't eaten pizza or hamburger or any fast food besides subway in 8 years

----------


## Sfla80

> I used to use the nutritional data facts site a lot when i first started doing this so i always would measure whatever it listed at first. Man that was a long time ago. I haven't eaten pizza or hamburger or any fast food besides subway in 8 years


Holy shit really? Well it shows man. 

I wish I could say the same. That's freaking dedication right there.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Holy shit really? Well it shows man. 
> 
> I wish I could say the same. That's freaking dedication right there.


I am a freak i know  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> I used to use the nutritional data facts site a lot when i first started doing this so i always would measure whatever it listed at first. Man that was a long time ago. I haven't eaten pizza or hamburger or any fast food besides subway in 8 years


It's been quite along time for me too, w/any kinda fast food(if I splurge I'll crush some nasty high sodium Taco Bell, but never muster up enough courage to even have a cheat meal!! Lol Its almost as if my body rejects it anyways - tried a bite of a burger a few wks ago and almost threw up!

Thx RC, Sfla, etc... Having said I eat as well(or close to Bio) is awesome in my book! :Smilie: 

Hey Sfla, I don't know about how many meals you eat(but I shoot for 6-8) 7-8 when bulking and then start slowly cutting w/carb cycling) looks a lot like Bio too... Lol I've noticed he's already started getting ready for a cut... I think  :Smilie: 


6oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed cauliflower/and edamame bean mix

----------


## NACH3

Sorry DP... Phone froze(but sent 2)... Fvker!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Holy shit really? Well it shows man. 
> 
> I wish I could say the same. That's freaking dedication right there.


Once i started doing this i just couldn't bring myself to eat crap anymore. I just do not crave it or like it. What i miss the most is the feeling of being full so when i cheat which isnt very often i just eat more of what i am eating so i can be full

----------


## NACH3

> Once i started doing this i just couldn't bring myself to eat crap anymore. I just do not crave it or like it. What i miss the most is the feeling of being full so when i cheat which isnt very often i just eat more of what i am eating so i can be full


^^ same lol... It seems to be a waste now.... Especially once your dialed in,I never want to go back to how I used to eat(shitty compared & sodium is easily elevated if not watched, and sugars were my ultimate downfall(except natural sugars from fruits/veggies...

----------


## Bio-Active

> ^^ same lol... It seems to be a waste now.... Especially once your dialed in,I never want to go back to how I used to eat(shitty compared & sodium is easily elevated if not watched, and sugars were my ultimate downfall(except natural sugars from fruits/veggies...


right I like being in total control of my body. In all fairness a real cheat every once in a while would be fine but if I am gonna get down to 6 % then you have to cut that out. I am very motivated for this spring/summer

----------


## Sfla80

> It's been quite along time for me too, w/any kinda fast food(if I splurge I'll crush some nasty high sodium Taco Bell, but never muster up enough courage to even have a cheat meal!! Lol Its almost as if my body rejects it anyways - tried a bite of a burger a few wks ago and almost threw up!
> 
> Thx RC, Sfla, etc... Having said I eat as well(or close to Bio) is awesome in my book!
> 
> Hey Sfla, I don't know about how many meals you eat(but I shoot for 6-8) 7-8 when bulking and then start slowly cutting w/carb cycling) looks a lot like Bio too... Lol I've noticed he's already started getting ready for a cut... I think 
> 
> 6oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed cauliflower/and edamame bean mix


Nach with my work schedule...(i know everyone uses these excuses) but sometimes it's hard to eat consistently. 

I used to bring packed meals to work. But my corporate office has a private health inspector that comes as a suprise visit anytime. Last time she came I got a violation for having my Tupper ware in the refrig. So it's very hard. So if I can't eat enough meals. I just make my meals count and eat big.

----------


## Sfla80

Once u (well speak for myself) are dialed into a diet....and then u have that one cheat meal...it throws everything off. Totally out of sync. 

That's what I keep trying to tell my wife.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nach with my work schedule...(i know everyone uses these excuses) but sometimes it's hard to eat consistently. I used to bring packed meals to work. But my corporate office has a private health inspector that comes as a suprise visit anytime. Last time she came I got a violation for having my Tupper ware in the refrig. So it's very hard. So if I can't eat enough meals. I just make my meals count and eat big.


I just bring a big lunch thermos with me to work with the blue ice. Keeps it cold all day so I don't have to deal with the health inspector. I could leave in my rig if I needed to. I work 11 hrs everyday so I have no choice but to pack food

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, turkey/venison taco meat, lil chedda n sour cream

Cottage cheese, sugar free fat free cherry jello, and a lil almond milk

----------


## NACH3

> Nach with my work schedule...(i know everyone uses these excuses) but sometimes it's hard to eat consistently. 
> 
> I used to bring packed meals to work. But my corporate office has a private health inspector that comes as a suprise visit anytime. Last time she came I got a violation for having my Tupper ware in the refrig. So it's very hard. So if I can't eat enough meals. I just make my meals count and eat big.


I see! Iam able to bring mine(Ill weigh it out then put into containers) or like now I'm waiting on a really big job to open up(electrical)... So atm I'm lucky that I have more time, but if I dont I'll also bring it in a big a** cooler w/blue ice as well(sometimes cold, or warm if nuked)...

Awesome Bio... I kinda did it backwards this yr.... But it's still going good... I'll cut later on... If I can be at 10% after a clean bill I'll be more than happy!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I see! Iam able to bring mine(Ill weigh it out then put into containers) or like now I'm waiting on a really big job to open up(electrical)... So atm I'm lucky that I have more time, but if I dont I'll also bring it in a big a** cooler w/blue ice as well(sometimes cold, or warm if nuked)...
> 
> Awesome Bio... I kinda did it backwards this yr.... But it's still going good... I'll cut later on... If I can be at 10% after a clean bill I'll be more than happy!


You can do it brother just keep doing what you are doing

----------


## zaggahamma

Im the same way

My 2 cheat days a week r all i can tolerate

Seriously though im starting to enjoy the better food better so im constantly improving...the whole caesar salad with 75% of meals is the last few weeks

Here is my eggscellent idea for dinner tonight



1750/DAY

----------


## Bio-Active

> Im the same way
> 
> My 2 cheat days a week r all i can tolerate
> 
> Seriously though im starting to enjoy the better food better so im constantly improving...the whole caesar salad with 75% of meals is the last few weeks
> 
> Here is my eggscellent idea for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> ...


2 Cheat days? Really or meals?

----------


## Sfla80

> I see! Iam able to bring mine(Ill weigh it out then put into containers) or like now I'm waiting on a really big job to open up(electrical)... So atm I'm lucky that I have more time, but if I dont I'll also bring it in a big a** cooler w/blue ice as well(sometimes cold, or warm if nuked)...
> 
> Awesome Bio... I kinda did it backwards this yr.... But it's still going good... I'll cut later on... If I can be at 10% after a clean bill I'll be more than happy!


Nach mind me asking what u do for a living...if u want PM me

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Synhax

fried chicken with fries, get get them protein and carbs lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> fried chicken with fries, get get them protein and carbs lol


Just wrong. lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 Cheat days? Really or meals?


I actually dont binge anymore but those 2 days i give the option to drink and/or have cookies/cake/ice cream but correct it wouldn't be all day anyway and like i said now a days a cheat "day" ill max at 3200/3300 cals if even where used to be 3700-5k so huge improvement and just lil improvements here and there...its really working for me the last 2 years i dropped 20-30 of fat

----------


## NACH3

> I actually dont binge anymore but those 2 days i give the option to drink and/or have cookies/cake/ice cream but correct it wouldn't be all day anyway and like i said now a days a cheat "day" ill max at 3200/3300 cals if even where used to be 3700-5k so huge improvement and just lil improvements here and there...its really working for me the last 2 years i dropped 20-30 of fat


Way to be Zagga! Congrats aswell...

Casein shk... - stick an apple in my mouth and call me cooked! Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> I actually dont binge anymore but those 2 days i give the option to drink and/or have cookies/cake/ice cream but correct it wouldn't be all day anyway and like i said now a days a cheat "day" ill max at 3200/3300 cals if even where used to be 3700-5k so huge improvement and just lil improvements here and there...its really working for me the last 2 years i dropped 20-30 of fat


gotcha... That makes a lot of sense

----------


## TrueGoblin

The spokes person for steroids dot com just died of heart failure at age 33. He looked huge in his casket. Be safe and live healthy.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 nuther egg salad sammy

Dog helped

2075/day

----------


## bsh

Awe, life is good....

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2525/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Awe, life is good....


Pretty good char on that piece of beef

Cant make out the side dish whatevers left of it

----------


## flyfisher

2 scoops of 100% Gold Standard Whey cookies and cream (tired of this flavor )

----------


## NACH3

> 2 scoops of 100% Gold Standard Whey cookies and cream (tired of this flavor )


I like vanilla/vanilla ice cream/or EMC(extreme milk chocolate) I've heard is good!

Whey shk(ON GS), Apple, 6 egg whites lil cheese, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## BigMan65

good morning

----------


## Sfla80

Eggs oats strawberries 

550 cals

----------


## DCI

300g potatoes, 100g peas and 170g chicken

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole eggs + 6 whites, 1 cup oatmeal (mix 2 splendas, some ground cinnamon, and 15-20 pumps of i cant belive its not butter spray......you will never eat oatmeal any other way again i promise you.)

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS(2 scoops) building up a damn tolerance pretty quick - gonna be gettin NEON VOLT pre...

----------


## DCI

300g potatoes, 100g peas and 170g chicken

----------


## Wintermaul

Funnbar/ with a cup of coffee

----------


## zeke64

> The spokes person for steroids dot com just died of heart failure at age 33. He looked huge in his casket. Be safe and live healthy.


Whats his name?

----------


## RaginCajun

sipping on BCAAs

black coffee with splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Mr. Hyde  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites & 2 egg beaters, 1c oatmeal, water

----------


## Sfla80

Post workout shake. 

400 cals

----------


## kelkel

Steak and rice.

----------


## workinprogress21

Quest bar

380/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed cauliflower/& asparagus

----------


## Sfla80

6oz chciken...rice..beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156069



Attachment 156069

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

Half handful peanuts

Small apple

Small banana

202/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of Ezekiel toast and 6 oz of turkey/venison taco meat

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

So far 111g protein/ 49g carbs/ 14g fats

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), 28g of unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156071

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156071


Wheres that at canc

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with vanilla creamer and splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wheres that at canc


Rainforest cafe .....inside Animal Kingdom

----------


## NACH3

5.75oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed edamame beans/asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

975/day

----------


## flyfisher

Thai spicy garlic chicken stir fry with steamed rice, a vegetable spring roll, and a cup of wonton soup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and 220 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

quest bar and a lil venison jerky

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek yogurt(5.3oz) w/granola

lil snack b4 next meal

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of Ezekiel toast with sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## DCI

200g lean steak mince, 60g of rice 100g peas with 100g of mixed berries for desert

----------


## NACH3

> 200g lean steak mince, 60g of rice 100g peas with 100g of mixed berries for desert


Man you can eat, DCI!  :Smilie: 

spinach/kale w/Tuna(cat food style) w/1.5 Tbl sp humus for dressing...

----------


## DCI

Lol Nach, the diet is 2789 cals a day so nothing too wild slowly loosing bf and gaining more vascularity but still a good bit behind you man.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 20 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

> Lol Nach, the diet is 2789 cals a day so nothing too wild slowly loosing bf and gaining more vascularity but still a good bit behind you man.


That's Awesome man! I'll say it seems like a lot more lol... Glad to hear your dropping bf while gaining vascularity!!! Keep crushin it as you have been, brother!!

----------


## DCI

> That's Awesome man! I'll say it seems like a lot more lol... Glad to hear your dropping bf while gaining vascularity!!! Keep crushin it as you have been, brother!!


Yeh I'm on a mission to get properly lean I'm 95kg down from 111kg 2 years ago but have kept all my muscle mass lost a lot of fat but still need to get leaner till I'm happy.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh I'm on a mission to get properly lean I'm 95kg down from 111kg 2 years ago but have kept all my muscle mass lost a lot of fat but still need to get leaner till I'm happy.


Nice to see we got another member getting lean  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n pineapple #1

----------


## Bio-Active

> Vodka n pineapple #1


Hey you too brother i know you are watching the daily calories  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, 1.5c steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap with turkey/venison and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## RaginCajun

> Vodka n pineapple #1


I will be having a few later, chick I know's bday

----------


## Bio-Active

Cooking off another 2 savings packs of chicken now.

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> I will be having a few later, chick I know's bday


Sweet

Btw

On #2&1/2 now & think done

1333/day

----------


## NACH3

FF cottage cheese w/pineapple, fiber bar, casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Hopston IPA

----------


## Bertuzzi

Starbucks.... Americano!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Starbucks.... Americano!


Awesome! ! Overpaying for cheap shit coffee!!! That's been in your avy for years..why?

Love the smell going in there but rarely buy. .too thrifty..got too many latin stores selling cuban or latin coffee for half i guess..great marketing!

----------


## zaggahamma

Hit #3 Vodka n crangrape

1414/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg salad sammy

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil half piece strawberry cheesecake

Blah too. ..dog got some


1969/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 ice cream novelties (drumsticks)

2444/day

----------


## NACH3

Morning...

Whey shk, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## DCI

> Nice to see we got another member getting lean


Cheers Bio, had 50g oats 1 banana 3 whole eggs 100ml of supermilk and multi vit, fish oil and vit d big breakfast ha

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cheers Bio, had 50g oats 1 banana 3 whole eggs 100ml of supermilk and multi vit, fish oil and vit d big breakfast ha


 you are making me hungry! Ugg have to wait an hour

----------


## NACH3

> you are making me hungry! Ugg have to wait an hour


Good luck dropping Bio :Smilie: 

DCI, you just made me eat some more  :Smilie: 

Banana, FF Greek yogurt(3oz)w/granola

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## DCI

Haha lads, yeh I'm still hungry here next meal is 300g potatoes 100g peas and 170g chicken

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS(2scoops)

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Mr. Hyde here we go

----------


## NACH3

> Pre-workout Mr. Hyde here we go


So... You like this HYDE better?? I'm buyin 2day!!!

Post W/O whey shk, banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters onions peppers lil cheese topped w/salsa(2 Tbl sp), 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

> So... You like this HYDE better?? I'm buyin 2day!!!
> 
> Post W/O whey shk, banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters onions peppers lil cheese topped w/salsa(2 Tbl sp), 1c oatmeal


I wouldnt say i like it better but yes i do like it. Gonna run it for a week and then Neon for a week. They are both good and changing things up is good.

Post training 5.82 oz grilled chicken breast and 253 grams sweet potato

----------


## workinprogress21

Quest bar 
190/day

----------


## NACH3

> I wouldnt say i like it better but yes i do like it. Gonna run it for a week and then Neon for a week. They are both good and changing things up is good.
> 
> Post training 5.82 oz grilled chicken breast and 253 grams sweet potato


Good to know :Wink:  am gonna buy the NEON first I think(or maybe both :Smilie: )

6oz baked chicken Breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> Good to know am gonna buy the NEON first I think(or maybe both)
> 
> 6oz baked chicken Breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli


I still really like the Neon brother

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed broccoli/cauliflower/carrots

----------


## stu555

chicken breast ,spinach,,sweet potato,

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

Egg salad sammy

Small apple

404/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

Just bought it, Bio! We'll see 2morrow! :Wink: 

6oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## DCI

Pwo shakes 2 scoops of local brand proteun with 25g fast carbz 5g creatine

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156092

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just bought it, Bio! We'll see 2morrow! 6oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli/cauliflower


congrats how many scoops you gonna do? Hyde or Neon?

----------


## NACH3

> congrats how many scoops you gonna do? Hyde or Neon?


NEON!! Going w/2 I want the tingles  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> NEON!! Going w/2 I want the tingles


nice and yeah 2 scoops is were it's at!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156092"/>


Looks delicious!

Strawberry shortcake?

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch - 3 brisket tacos and sweet pot fries

Snack - venison jerky

----------


## zaggahamma

> Looks delicious!
> 
> Strawberry shortcake?


funnel cake with strawberry topping it appears

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

after iron crosses on the bosu, arnolds, front db raises, lunges, leg curls, and planks on the exercise ball

BOOOM

1075 units of energy /day  :Smilie:

----------


## woody127

Casein protein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c of rice, added 30g of unsalted cashews/almonds, & steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks delicious!
> 
> Strawberry shortcake?





> funnel cake with strawberry topping it appears


Bingo....and icecream..and chocolate syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> funnel cake with strawberry topping it appears


Ah, I see it meow

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of Ezekial toast with lil natty PB and sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## NACH3

5.5oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice, steamed broccoli

Just from walkin a few miles on the beach I lost like 3lbs.... Drank water the whole time, didn't miss a meal(actually goin for another after(wtf) :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> meow


Whaaaaaat????lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156093

2 more dogs....yum

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156093
> 
> 2 more dogs....yum


Lil cookout at the hotel?

----------


## zaggahamma

And 7 fresh ripe strawberries

Dog only got a little. ...meow got none

1717/day

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## NACH3

5oz baked chicken breast, 20g unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap with turkey/venison taco meat 

Cottage cheese with chocolate protein powder and natty peanut butter

----------


## zaggahamma

Few incredibly delicious salty n sweet chocolate covered peanuts

1850/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lil cookout at the hotel?


Yes sir...Lil huts outside where we are
Relaxin...lol

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, ff cottage ch w/pineapple, 1slice Daves killer seed bread w/PB & sugar free smuckers...

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken mcnuggets w bbq sauce

Few more choc peanuts

2555/day

----------


## NACH3

Morning....

Whey shk, Apple, 6egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread, FF Greek yogurt w/granola

----------


## BigMan65

morning

pre-walk coffee

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o NEON time... 2scoops 30 min later Gym time!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## NACH3

Loved the NEON, Bio!!!! Much better vascular pump

Post w/o whey shk, 6egg whites 2egg beaters onions/peppers/lil cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

sipping on BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

> Loved the NEON, Bio!!!! Much better vascular pump Post w/o whey shk, 6egg whites 2egg beaters onions/peppers/lil cheese, 1c oatmeal


 nice brother I knew you would like it! You will like the Hyde as well having two to switch between is great.

Pre-workout Hyde

----------


## NACH3

> nice brother I knew you would like it! You will like the Hyde as well having two to switch between is great.
> 
> Pre-workout Hyde


Hey Bio, I was gonna get both... But I don't like creatine in my pre w/o's.... Does the Hyde you have - not have creatine? B/c when I asked(I should've just looked myself) they say it has it... But I know your not a fan of it either??

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hey Bio, I was gonna get both... But I don't like creatine in my pre w/o's.... Does the Hyde you have - not have creatine?


 Hyde has just a little I was worried about that to but it's not enough to matter. It's only one mg

----------


## NACH3

> Hyde has just a little I was worried about that to but it's not enough to matter. It's only one mg


Thx! I knew you weren't a fan either  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thx! I knew you weren't a fan either


 no I don't want the extra bloat but that comes more from the monohydrate. I lost a bunch of weight when I gave that stuff up. Haven't used it in years and never looked back

----------


## NACH3

> no I don't want the extra bloat but that comes more from the monohydrate. I lost a bunch of weight when I gave that stuff up. Haven't used it in years and never looked back


Same! After high school I dropped that sh*t too!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Same! After high school I dropped that sh*t too!


Yeah getting off the mono made me look bigger, Leaner and i dropped almost 15 lbs of useless weight

----------


## NACH3

> Yeah getting off the mono made me look bigger, Leaner and i dropped almost 15 lbs of useless weight


Right! I carried a lot of water w/it but my diet wasn't what it is today...

6oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> Right! I carried a lot of water w/it but my diet wasn't what it is today...
> 
> 6oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, steamed broccoli


Right on brother no looking back now...

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 233 grams sweet potato post training.

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

Orange chicken

Sesame chicken

Pork fried rice

Egg roll

2.5oz coke

575/day pre workout

----------


## NACH3

5.5 oz baked chicken breast, 1c white rice, 28g unsalted cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of pizza

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken boobie, sweet pot, and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

> 5.5 oz baked chicken breast, 1c white rice, 28g unsalted cashews



WHITE rice!!!??????

----------


## NACH3

> WHITE rice!!!??????


I'm tryin not to lose any weight(I went for a 3 mile stroll yesterday and list 3 lbs... lol and I was out of brown rice but cookin some off now  :Smilie: 

6 oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## bikeral

spaghetti bolognese

6oz 1% fat ground turkey
tomato sauce mixed in
half small spaghetti squash

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 2 ice cream novelties (drumsticks) 2444/day


Reported.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Cheers Bio, had 50g oats 1 banana 3 whole eggs 100ml of supermilk and multi vit, fish oil and vit d big breakfast ha


What's super milk?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> funnel cake with strawberry topping it appears


Reported.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am really hungry today!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am really hungry today!!!!


well eat!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am really hungry today!!!!


you know I will encourage you to eat more :Smilie:  I know you like lower carbs so fill up on greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> What's super milk?


Lol...I didn't want to ask

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156110

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 255g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower/broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

> Reported.


wow that was a while back i think i get statue of limitations rule

----------


## zaggahamma

> Reported.


i was decribing not eating (cancer's funnel cake)

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i was decribing not eating


Still reported! When I am hungry......LOL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you know I will encourage you to eat more I know you like lower carbs so fill up on greens


I took an appetite suppressant and drank my dinner (shake) at 330. It's gonna be a long cold hungry nite but going to a late spin class after throw some weights. If(when) get hungry, will have to take your suggestion and heat up some frozen boring no butter on top veggie packets.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i was decribing not eating (cancer's funnel cake)


I reported cancer too. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

few venison jerky sticks

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 222 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

6 oz grilled Salmon, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli and cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6 oz grilled Salmon, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli and cauliflower


sounds good brother. Just got home from the store and picked up some steaks

----------


## NACH3

> sounds good brother. Just got home from the store and picked up some steaks


Nice!!!! Salmon was a nice change :Wink: 

Funny you say that I just bought 5 savings packs of chicken and a whole bunch of fresh broccoli/& cauliflower... But I wanted to buy a big pack of steaks but looks like I may have to wait about wk... Need a change every now and then (I love chicken so it doesn't matter) LOL

----------


## Zodiac82

> i was decribing not eating (cancer's funnel cake)





> Still reported! When I am hungry......LOL





> I reported cancer too. Lol


Lmao.....guilty!!!

Angus cheeseburger

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice!!!! Salmon was a nice change
> 
> Funny you say that I just bought 5 savings packs of chicken and a whole bunch of fresh broccoli/& cauliflower... But I wanted to buy a big pack of steaks but looks like I may have to wait about wk... Need a change every now and then (I love chicken so it doesn't matter) LOL


Cooking some off right now but i will only eat steak a couple times each week so whatever is left over will freeze. Tri tip steak with greens and avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap with turkey/venison taco meat

----------


## zaggahamma

Other half of my 

Orange chicken lunch special

With a rican red bean addition

Dog got a portion

Crystal light

1800/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Courtesy of the ZAGGSTA' and wife
Attachment 156112

Appreciate it my man

----------


## zaggahamma

> Courtesy of the ZAGGSTA' and wife
> Attachment 156112
> 
> Appreciate it my man


Sweet bro

My pleasure

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese and sugar free black cherry jello

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, Oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade strawberry banana smoothie/milkshake

Made with milk n splenda not ice cream

Frozen strawberries& 3/4 banana

Thick enough to need a spoon

BOOM!

2,000 EVEN/DAY

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bertuzzi

I just ordered pizza... is that bad??

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## bsh

> I just ordered pizza... is that bad??


 no! Enjoy...

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Fiber bar


what kind? Brand

----------


## NACH3

> what kind? Brand


Fiber one(oats & chocolate) pretty damn good but not as filling as quest or cliff!

1 piece of mDaves killer seed bread w/1 Tbl sp of PB & sugar free smuckers

----------


## Bio-Active

> Fiber one(oats & chocolate) pretty damn good but not as filling as quest or cliff! 1 piece of mDaves killer seed bread w/1 Tbl sp of PB & sugar free smuckers


sounds yummy...... Before bed snack?

----------


## NACH3

> sounds yummy...... Before bed snack?


Yes sir!!!  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2200/day

----------


## NACH3

Mornin fellas! 

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg wites lil cheese, 2 slices Daves Killer Seed Bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o NEON time! 2scooops... 30 min later to gym!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters onions peppers lil cheese salsa topping(2 Tbl sp), 2 slices of Daves Killer seed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Neon Volt 2 scoops

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156115

----------


## NACH3

> Pre-workout Neon Volt 2 scoops


Man I was chewing my face off this am... LOL(like a real deal stimulant) it hit me a lot harder today brother... I've defo noticed a great pump and way more energy!!! Been moving on to sets faster w/much less rest in between(and I was doing maybe 45s between a whole set finished after drops etc...

----------


## Nick147

Chicken breast, polenta, salad.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Man I was chewing my face off this am... LOL(like a real deal stimulant) it hit me a lot harder today brother... I've defo noticed a great pump and way more energy!!! Been moving on to sets faster w/much less rest in between(and I was doing maybe 45s between a whole set finished after drops etc...


 yes I like switching between the two for sure brother.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 223 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c of brown rice, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Black forrest ham swiss and scrambled egg

Tortilla panini

525/day

----------


## RaginCajun

footlong tuna on wheat, baked chips, and lemonade

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 156118

Food prep



Attachment 156119

Never ending but o love these sweet taters

----------


## NACH3

^^^ Nice!

5.75 oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## workinprogress21

Boiled brown rice, boiled shrimp/broccoli

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 207g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, 28g of unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo brain freeze 

1212/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Abita Purple Haze

Reported!

----------


## NACH3

^^^ hahahaha

6 oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), 28g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156121



Attachment 156122

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach/kale mix w/tuna 3.3oz, 2 table sp humus for dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

2020/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## NACH3

> Abita Purple Haze
> 
> Reported!


Abita & a dozen, at Drago's?!

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek yogurt w/granola & pecans

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh strawberries

2075

----------


## RaginCajun

> Abita & a dozen, at Drago's?!


Damn that sounds good!

Had some half ass Texas crawfish. They don't know how to cook them here

----------


## NACH3

> Damn that sounds good!
> 
> Had some half ass Texas crawfish. They don't know how to cook them here


I can't even imagine lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn that sounds good!
> 
> Had some half ass Texas crawfish. They don't know how to cook them here


Never had crawfish that was close to tasting good

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Never had crawfish that was close to tasting good


It's not rocket science 

These people here dust the outside so your hands get all salty and peppered.

Just need to season the water good, bring to a boil, add crawfish, boil for 5 minutes, let soak until desired hotness , at least 20 minutes

----------


## bsh

Life is good on the ranch...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Life is good on the ranch...


I like the way u talk mister

But only identifiable thing on that plate r carrots

----------


## bsh

Stake and baked potato w/ vegetables

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites 2 slices of Daves Killer seed bread

----------


## Zodiac82

> Never had crawfish that was close to tasting good


Lol..tried crawfish for the first time last night...and had to spit it in a napkin

----------


## NACH3

> Lol..tried crawfish for the first time last night...and had to spit it in a napkin


LOL... See you guys are tryin the crawfish in other states & only LA knows the real deal way! I would never even waste my time outside of LA... Haha! Gotta try it deep down on the Bayou(style)!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel Muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> LOL... See you guys are tryin the crawfish in other states & only LA knows the real deal way! I would never even waste my time outside of LA... Haha! Gotta try it deep down on the Bayou(style)!


Never had it before so I figured what the hell let me try it....noooo thank u lol

Chicken and crab salad mixed

----------


## Bio-Active

Per-workout Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

Goin for a 5 k run(jog)post whey shk(eating at a breakfast joint after...

Egg white scramble w/ham onions peppers(salsa topped) taters O'Brien, wheat toast. My cheater for the wk or two! Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Never had it before so I figured what the hell let me try it....noooo thank u lol Chicken and crab salad mixed


You need to have some cooked properly. 

You prob had imported Chinese crawfish, they taste funny

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs, heading out for a workout

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

3/4 Sesame chicken lunch special

Small macintosh apple

650/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO

Low carb wrap with turkey/venison and a small bag of cheezits 

Protein shake

----------


## NACH3

5.5 oz baked chicken breast, 255g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 211 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio protein brownie and glass of almond milk

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

1300/day

----------


## NACH3

Added a half more cup of brown rice, and 28g of unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed brocolli & cauliflower

I'm sooo full lol

----------


## bsh

TexMex...

----------


## zaggahamma

> You need to have some cooked properly. 
> 
> You prob had imported Chinese crawfish, they taste funny


never had gator or calamari that i liked and i dont like oysters....like just about the rest of seafood

----------


## RaginCajun

> never had gator or calamari that i liked and i dont like oysters....like just about the rest of seafood


I'll eat just about anything!

Gator, I prefer it fried, blackened, or made into a burger.

Calamari, I have it every way, even raw.

----------


## RaginCajun

Tonight's Menu:

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage poboys (bread is tomato hogies) and baked rosemary sweet pot fries.

I picked the rosemary on my bike ride earlier

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar(oats and chocolate)

----------


## zaggahamma

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## NACH3

6 oz chic breast, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk - this is probly the best tasting thing I have all day(banana, ice, splash of skim milk(rest water) and blend).... Mmmmm...........  :Wink:  lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

For the finale

2444

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Steamed salmon, rice.

----------


## Gaspaco

Am aminos

----------


## NACH3

Apple, whey shk, oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Mr. Hyde

----------


## NACH3

1 cup oatmeal(high fiber - high protein)

----------


## zaggahamma

Crystal light w caffeine

No gym today

Need 2 find some fresh fruits to thrwart too much damage

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast and 234 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1cup brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

1 egg

1 bacon

Lil grits

Small apple

333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 of an iced honey bun

555/day

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o NEON VOLT(2 scoops)... 30 min gym time(got BW in AM)

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh strawberries

613/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage poboy

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 156156

My cheat meal... Gonna have 2 rolls too

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156156"/> My cheat meal... Gonna have 2 rolls too


I like how that is your cheat meal!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> I like how that is your cheat meal!


 the rolls are bad! I am nice and full. That's what I look forward tonit ha cheat meal is eating to the point I am actually full

----------


## NACH3

^^^ Right! Why even have one then... Nice brother!

Post w/o whey shk, 6.23oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, 28g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## R.G

hi buddy can you please tell me where to buy legit steroids please i live in london

----------


## R.G

can any one please tell me where to buy legit steroids as am new in this game.

----------


## RaginCajun

> can any one please tell me where to buy legit steroids as am new in this game.


No fukker, read the rules!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of shredded wheat n bran 

W milk n splenda

First time trying the non frosted kind...has absolutely zero sugar so just the milk sugar this time lol

That put me at 1,000 

Sipping a crangrape n vodka atm

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites of the wifes orange chicken n pork fried rice

So not drinkin vodka on an empty

1212/day after this 1st vodka drink is gone

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast
Chicken thigh
2 quesadillas

----------


## stu555

Chicken breast , salsa,, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

With ya Zagga

Had one margarita, few purple hazes

----------


## RaginCajun

Two tacos - one bacon n egg n Gouda, the other sausage

----------


## NACH3

> hi buddy can you please tell me where to buy legit steroids please i live in london


Nice try! Lol

5.93oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli & cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

> With ya Zagga
> 
> Had one margarita, few purple hazes


Cheers

Now pineapple

1500

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach(3c), 3.3oz tuna w/sunflower seeds & 2 Tbl sp humus for dressing

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak burrito
Quesorita 
Chicken soft taco

----------


## NACH3

5.92oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> 5.92oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli


doesnt that look familiar  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n cheddar sammy

1/2 egg roll

Carrot cake a la mode

2500

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage poboy

----------


## zaggahamma

> Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage poboy


Another?

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream sammy

2700

----------


## NACH3

> doesnt that look familiar


Very!  :Wink: 

Casein shk...

----------


## flyfisher

Cookies and Cream whey nightcap

----------


## Bio-Active

S'mores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Few choc peanuts and a nestle drumstick ice cream novelty

For an even

3,000/day

----------


## bsh

Hamburger patties w/ salad

Edit: spiced rum and pineapple juice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole + 6 whites and oatmeal.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## NACH3

Man... I am sooo hungry... After fasted BW(this am) I'm crushin some Chinicken :Wink:  lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Man... I am sooo hungry... After fasted BW(this am) I'm crushin some Chinicken lol


 I hate fasting! Messes me up for like three days. Go eat a big meal brother

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

Coffee black with Splenda 


Yeah Zagga, I was starving and that was my last meal of the day. Ended up over for the day but not by much.

----------


## NACH3

> I hate fasting! Messes me up for like three days. Go eat a big meal brother


Right... I feel like I've lost 5lbs already(I haven't been checking lol)  :Wink:  I'm defo gonna have a nice biggen after!

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast..thigh and leg

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Aaahhhh.... At last  :Wink: 

Whey shk, Apple, 8 egg whites 3 egg beaters w/ham onions peppers, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

Brought it w/me to LabCorp lol. Walkin back for another meal...

----------


## bartman314

2 cups 0%fat greek yogurt, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup sliced almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

5.5 oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato, 28g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## flyfisher

Chicken fried rice, hot and sour soup, spring roll

----------


## RaginCajun

hot n sour soup, general tso's chicken made fresh to order/white meat, and brown rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

Also approx 4 oz rotisserie chicken

1 Hawaiian roll

1.36 oz Pepsi

Mozart station on Pandora playing

Preworkout (4pm)


444/day

----------


## NACH3

5.89oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156167"/>
> 
> Also approx 4 oz rotisserie chicken
> 
> 1 Hawaiian roll
> 
> 1.36 oz Pepsi
> 
> Mozart station on Pandora playing
> ...


U kno I noticed while down there that majority if not all fruit I ate was ridiculously juicy and beyond perfect lol....

I wanna go back so bad

Carb bar
Pb
Water

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach(3c) some kale w/tuna(3.3oz) w/unsalted sunflower seeds 2 Tbl sp of humus for dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

deer jerky and roasted soy bean nuts

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> U kno I noticed while down there that majority if not all fruit I ate was ridiculously juicy and beyond perfect lol....
> 
> I wanna go back so bad
> 
> Carb bar
> Pb
> Water


goes too fast dont it

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

wheres all the eaters?????????

----------


## Bio-Active

> wheres all the eaters?????????


I started eating to early this morning. I only have a couple meals to go

----------


## Zodiac82

> goes too fast dont it


Yup.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156170

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda deer sausage poboy

----------


## zaggahamma

just stirred some minced garlic and fresh cilantro

onto a half pound of fresh jumbo shrimps

sealed em to marinate for 30 min

got the augratin taters in the microwave just about done gonna lettem sit and get all congealed  :Smilie: 

icing my back for 30min

then gonna sear them shrimps

crystal light in hand

pics to come

boooooo yah

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> just stirred some minced garlic and fresh cilantro onto a half pound of fresh jumbo shrimps sealed em to marinate for 30 min got the augratin taters in the microwave just about done gonna lettem sit and get all congealed  icing my back for 30min then gonna sear them shrimps crystal light in hand pics to come boooooo yah


Yummy

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate mint protein shake

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken, 195g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Bella's portion^^^

1555/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/a banana(always)

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156171"/>


Damn I'm hungry again looking at that

----------


## zaggahamma

Only ate half

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 oz (3/4 slice) off a pre sliced fresh mozzarella log

Red grapes

1875

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

And full

1999/day. Been a week or 2 sub 2k i think

----------


## DCI

Breakfast 50g oats 3 whole eggs 100ml milk multivit fish oil vit d3 and a banana

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6egg whites, 2 slices of Daves Killer seed bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o Neon volt(2scoops) 30 min later to gym...

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 300g potatoes 100g peas

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

sippin on bcaas

coffee black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters peppers lil cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Watered down crystal light w caffeine

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

5.94oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## DCI

170g chicken with 300g potatoes and 100g peas and pre workout coffee with 100ml milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Fresh squeezed OJ and breakfast burrito (egg,bacon, potato, onions, and cheese)

Small bag of salt n vinegar chips

----------


## EquilibriumZ

I ll never buy these types of icecream from outside again, always homemade  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

5.87oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Pre shopping snack round 1pm

1oz fresh mozzarella

2 small macintosh apples

Just finished

General tso chicken

Pork fried rice

Egg roll

2oz pepsi

999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Baby spinach pack of tuna unsalted sunflower seeds w/2 Tbl sp humus for dressing

----------


## DCI

200g lean steak mince 62g rice and 100g brocolli amd 100g mixed berries

----------


## workinprogress21

Chicken breast and cabbage/cucumber/tomato salad with olive oil and white vinegar

----------


## NACH3

5.75oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, 30g unsalted cashews/pistachio/almond mix

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

2 scoops Neon Volt Pre-workout

----------


## zaggahamma

Pineapple juice

Vodka

Ice

1414

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156186

----------


## NACH3

4oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156186


For some reason that looks like a restaurant/buffet..yet your clear glass plate

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, one with chicken and the other with venison/turkey taco meat

----------


## RaginCajun

And a chocolate mint protein shake

----------


## jasc

Homemade ckn gyro

6 oz chicken
1/3 cup tabouli 
2 tbsp homemade taziki 
Whole grain wrap

Previous meal: same as above

Previous PWO shake:
1.5 scoops Animal Whey (first time trying it, damn good)
1/2 cup ground up wg oats

----------


## jasc

Next up:

Cottage cheese, chopped fruit, protein powder.

(Hate cottage cheese, trying to disguise n force myself to like it. Suggestions welcome)

----------


## NACH3

> Next up:
> 
> Cottage cheese, chopped fruit, protein powder.
> 
> (Hate cottage cheese, trying to disguise n force myself to like it. Suggestions welcome)


I use pineapple w/it and I can handle that... It's defo a required texture  :Wink: 

Fiber bar/Tbl sp PB, casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

I also been meaning to retry cottage cheese with pineapple as cottage cheese alone is a NO

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Rotisserie chicken sammy

Few pringles

1.5 oz coke

2020/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

Chocolate covered peanuts

2666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> For some reason that looks like a restaurant/buffet..yet your clear glass plate


Nope....We're at home...wifey style of

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 7 egg whites diced squash and a lil cheese, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 300g potatoes and 150g broc exciting stuff there

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt(2scoops)... 30 min later gym time...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with sweet n low

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, banana, 8 egg whites diced squash, & peppers topped w/1-2 Tbl sp of salsa, 1c oatmeal

----------


## workinprogress21

Dreaming of the coconut cashew quest bar I'm about to have in a few minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

5.83 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Scram eggs

Small ham n swiss panini

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of ezekial toast, one with a link of smoked jalapeno deer sausage, and the other, natty peanut butter n blackberry jam time

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Traveling and eating out. At restaurant and menu has select offerings with macro profile. I am shocked to discover the salad has more carbs then the burger. Shocking!!!!

----------


## NACH3

6.07oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, 28g of unsalted cashews/pistacios

----------


## zaggahamma

> Traveling and eating out. At restaurant and menu has select offerings with macro profile. I am shocked to discover the salad has more carbs then the burger. Shocking!!!!


Good reason /excuse. ..ur making a logical choice wit THE BURGER!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good reason /excuse. ..ur making a logical choice wit THE BURGER!!!


My logical conclusion also!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Traveling and eating out. At restaurant and menu has select offerings with macro profile. I am shocked to discover the salad has more carbs then the burger. Shocking!!!!


 you still should get the salad. Just don't use all the dressing and it will reduce the calories big time  :Wink:

----------


## DCI

200g lean steak mince, 62g rice, 150g broc and 100g mixed berries for desert

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you still should get the salad. Just don't use all the dressing and it will reduce the calories big time


Oops. I didn't think about that. I use very little dressing.  :Cry:

----------


## NACH3

> Oops. I didn't think about that. I use very little dressing.


Have you ever tried humus for dressing(only about 2tbl sp at most) and it actually tastes quite good! Just food for thought(healthy fat w/only about 5g total)  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

5.57oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower mix

----------


## DCI

Had a craving for choc so one teaspoon of Nutella that kill any craving for a long time

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Have you ever tried humus for dressing(only about 2tbl sp at most) and it actually tastes quite good! Just food for thought(healthy fat w/only about 5g total)


I  :Heart:  hummus! I buy the little packages to control portion size.

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake yum

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast 
2 legs
Banana dipped in pb

----------


## Bio-Active

5.51 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

> 5.51 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 35 grams cashews


I should just say look above  :Wink: 

5.80oz baked chicken breast, 28g unsalted cashews/pistachios/steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

PB(2tbl sp) 1 slice of Dave's killer Seeded Bread & suckers sugar free jam....

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156196

----------


## Zodiac82

> suckers sugar free jam....


??? Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

3 homemade tostadas

Just like last week

Sd card on phone gonna prevent pics 4 a while I think

2020/day full full belly

----------


## NACH3

5.25 oz baked chicken breast, 15g unsalted cashews 1c steamed broccoli

Edit ate 3/4 + need more H2O  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You don't want to know!!!! Been a rough day. Glad it's OVER!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Salad, squid, brown rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2222/day

----------


## NACH3

FF cottage cheese w/pineapple, casein shk w/banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Oz of fresh mozzarella

2300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bars

----------


## ggerman

5 egg whites, cucumber.

----------


## NACH3

> Quest bars


Multiple, as in plural  :Wink:  (I saw after your w/o you only had casein & Q bars)  :Frown: 

Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 6 egg 2 egg beaters, diced squash, 2 slices of Daves Killer Seed bread

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3 homemade tostadas
> 
> Just like last week
> 
> Sd card on phone gonna prevent pics 4 a while I think
> 
> 2020/day full full belly


What does it say??? If it the problem I think it is where it's telling u u don't have enough data or not enough memory...then u go to ur account...in ur settings.....and... off the top of my head I can't remember but it's in ur pics settings..I think attachments....and u deleted the pics from there...which allows u to post pics

----------


## NACH3

FF cottage cheese(1/2c) +

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Post GH meal, 250ml of egg whites and 1 whole omega-3 egg, plus 15gm of shredded cheese and 2 table spoons of salsa...thats my breakfast...

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt(2scoops) 30min gym time...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

> Multiple, as in plural  (I saw after your w/o you only had casein & Q bars) 
> 
> Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 6 egg 2 egg beaters, diced squash, 2 slices of Daves Killer Seed bread


It really was just one. My thumb must have bumped it

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

> It really was just one. My thumb must have bumped it


LOL I figured... Ha

Post w/o whey shk, banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, diced squash/peppers/cheese/2tbl sp salsa topped, 1c oatmeal(high fiber/& protein

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy

----------


## NACH3

6.12 oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

Edit: steamed cauliflower

----------


## DCI

3 table spoon black coffee and sweetener, 300g potato 170g chicken and 100g peas

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> What does it say??? If it the problem I think it is where it's telling u u don't have enough data or not enough memory...then u go to ur account...in ur settings.....and... off the top of my head I can't remember but it's in ur pics settings..I think attachments....and u deleted the pics from there...which allows u to post pics


Its been saying sd card not inserted for a few days then yesterday it wouldn't let me upload the pic...it allowed me to find and select nut not upload i 4get what the message said imma try in a min

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken

Pork fried rice

Egg roll

Couple sips ginger ale

800/day

----------


## NACH3

Baby Spinach tuna(1pk 3.3oz) w/sunflower seeds(2tbl sp) and 2 Tbl sp Humus for dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

> What does it say??? If it the problem I think it is where it's telling u u don't have enough data or not enough memory...then u go to ur account...in ur settings.....and... off the top of my head I can't remember but it's in ur pics settings..I think attachments....and u deleted the pics from there...which allows u to post pics


"Upload of file failed"

----------


## NACH3

> "Upload of file failed"


All of a sudden I'm havin difficulties uploading as well!  :Frown: . Goin on Hike w/a nice chica  :Wink: 

5.75oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

Bringing more chicken, brown rice/sweet potato(that's mine), watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> "Upload of file failed"


Sounds kinda similar...minus not reading Sd card....it'd let me pick the pic...then while it loaded up at the end it would say ..somethin like not able to upload

U try u settings on website?

Pb
Couple carb bars
2 wings

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sounds kinda similar...minus not reading Sd card....it'd let me pick the pic...then while it loaded up at the end it would say ..somethin like not able to upload
> 
> U try u settings on website?
> 
> Pb
> Couple carb bars
> 2 wings


i didnt have time to reread your other message i will try it a bit later


PWO SHAKE YUM

1500/day

----------


## kelkel

Ice cream.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.80 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> What does it say??? If it the problem I think it is where it's telling u u don't have enough data or not enough memory...then u go to ur account...in ur settings.....and... off the top of my head I can't remember but it's in ur pics settings..I think attachments....and u deleted the pics from there...which allows u to post pics


I deleted 3 pages of pics and still getting the same rejection message

----------


## zaggahamma

2 tostadas

2200/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

5.83oz baked chicken breast, 2c brown rice, unsalted cashews(30g)

----------


## zaggahamma

lot of fasting today

----------


## griim18

Eating a quarter pounder burger right now and chips. Then chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate covered peanuts

2444/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz salmon fillet, 1/2c avocado casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

> 6oz salmon fillet, 1/2c avocado casein shk


Late meal

----------


## Synhax

Salmon filet, rice, and salad

----------


## Dpyle

Post work out cheat from the Waffle House. Just finished a sirloin with 6 eggs and hashbrowns.

----------


## zaggahamma

Late snack here too

1 oz mozz

Stem of red grapes

2555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> I deleted 3 pages of pics and still getting the same rejection message


Hmmm...not sure

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156200

----------


## NACH3

> Late meal


Had to get my other meal in... Lol, came back I was Hungry.... Ya know it was very tasty(just not enough cals)  :Wink: 

Whey shk, apple, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters diced squash, 2slices of Dave's killer seed bread

----------


## NACH3

Fvk me I lost 3.5lbs yesterday(wtf)... Drank over a GL and a hlf, 6-7 meals, but much more active persay...Oh well gotta eat lil more... Lol

Pre w/o neon volt(2scoops) 30min later gym time

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 300g potatoes 100g peas and exciting water

----------


## RaginCajun

> 170g chicken 300g potatoes 100g peas and exciting water


Exciting water, hahaha

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters diced squash/peppers/cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Exciting water as well w caffeine

Small ham n swiss sammy

1 boiled egg

Navel orange

450/day

----------


## NACH3

6.08oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## DCI

Pre workout coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

5.5 oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

Edit: hlf of an avocado and 1/2c watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

Eating some of the best crawfish known to man!!!

----------


## DCI

Pwo shake 2 scoops protein, 25g fast carbs 10g creatine and 5g glutamine and water.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Banana, 5.96oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice,

----------


## Gaspaco

Everything

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## DCI

200g lean steak mince with 45g pasta and sweetcorn for a change

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg salad sammy

Red grapes

1555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

More crawfish and rock crab claws

----------


## Bertuzzi

10 egg whites.... 4 pieces of bacon.... a touch of low fat cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

small tostada 

with NO SALSA  :Frown: 

1717/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar cookies and cream

----------


## NACH3

Didn't miss any meals was just out again

Had: 
5.75 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, watermelon, 

Now: 5.25oz chicken, avocado, casein Shk w/banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

1919

----------


## Gaspaco

Whey

----------


## zaggahamma

1 oz slice fresh mozzarella

Few red grapes

2020

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana, 8 egg whites sliced squash, peppers, cheese, 2 slices of saved killer seed bread, lil watermelon

----------


## Nick147

6 egg whites, low fat cheese, tuna, spinach.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, oatmeal 1 cup, fresh watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 254 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Dammit...now it says it on mine zagga

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dammit...now it says it on mine zagga


Ok maybe its temp i thought was my phone at first maybe ill ask admin 2 look

----------


## NACH3

> Dammit...now it says it on mine zagga


I'm still havin the same damn probs as well! 

Cheat meal - out to breakfast(will post after)...

8oz Chicken fried steak w/country gravy, w/potatoes O'brien, wheat toast, 2 slices bacon... Coffee black 1 Splenda/water / whew that was much needed  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> Ok maybe its temp i thought was my phone at first maybe ill ask admin 2 look


Hey zagga, I asked in the comments sec(for advice) and haven't heard anything back... I too thought it was my phone but even w/my IPad I'm havin the same probs!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey zagga, I asked in the comments sec(for advice) and haven't heard anything back... I too thought it was my phone but even w/my IPad I'm havin the same probs!


It was showing up on mine until I restarted my phone.

----------


## RaginCajun

Today - breakfast - fried pork chop

Lunch - pork Patty on English muffin

----------


## zaggahamma

> Today - breakfast - fried pork chop
> 
> Lunch - pork Patty on English muffin


Zagga diet works huh

----------


## zaggahamma

> It was showing up on mine until I restarted my phone.


I restarted after deleting a few pages but didnt help

----------


## zaggahamma

No piggy today

Only half my sesame chicken lunch special

But the whole egg roll

2 oz coke

550/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 228 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.06oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Gaspaco

Coconut chicken thai soup

----------


## NACH3

> I restarted after deleting a few pages but didnt help


Me too  :Frown: 

Whey shk ON GS VANILLA ICE CREAM W/banana(1/2)

----------


## zaggahamma

When i glanced i thought u meant real ice cream

----------


## NACH3

> When i glanced i thought u meant real ice cream


LOL - Nooo.... I had my first real cheat meal today... Felt good! Abd now back to the grind  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ok maybe its temp i thought was my phone at first maybe ill ask admin 2 look





> I'm still havin the same damn probs as well!
> 
> Cheat meal - out to breakfast(will post after)...
> 
> 8oz Chicken fried steak w/country gravy, w/potatoes O'brien, wheat toast, 2 slices bacon... Coffee black 1 Splenda/water / whew that was much needed





> Hey zagga, I asked in the comments sec(for advice) and haven't heard anything back... I too thought it was my phone but even w/my IPad I'm havin the same probs!





> It was showing up on mine until I restarted my phone.


I even tried uninstalling and still didn't work

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken on ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

5.83oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

> I even tried uninstalling and still didn't work


K imma email da peeps later lol

----------


## NACH3

> K imma email da peeps later lol


Please do Use your pull Zagga  :Wink: 

Been having some unsalted almonds/cashews throughout the day as well(few hand fills in between meals...

----------


## Zodiac82

12" buffalo chicken sub

----------


## NACH3

5.75 oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, edit: 30g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1236/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pics worked just now

----------


## RaginCajun

Deer/beef sliders 

Homemade pork sausage poboy

----------


## Zodiac82

> Pwo shake<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156201"/>


Postin random pics zag....or did u win lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Postin random pics zag....or did u win lol


Lmao...nevermind...I guess I shoulda read the date...

----------


## RaginCajun

And Abita Strawberry lager!

A few

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao...nevermind...I guess I shoulda read the date...


Won 3/15...played that number TWICE ....surprised u didnt see..i snuck it into this thread i think...lol...was hoping to get good vibes cuz played same number for tonight and tomorrow for Easter

----------


## NACH3

5.72oz baked chicken breast, avocado, 1/2+c watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

Tritip salad with avocado and steam broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> Won 3/15...played that number TWICE ....surprised u didnt see..i snuck it into this thread i think...lol...was hoping to get good vibes cuz played same number for tonight and tomorrow for Easter


Yes you did and I am still waiting on you to take us out

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes you did and I am still waiting on you to take us out


 I am going too  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

cottage cheese w/fresh pineapple, 28g unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil leftover sesame chicken n pork fried rice

While watching COLLEGE bball

Believe it or not...tied 1st half

1551/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lil leftover sesame chicken n pork fried rice While watching COLLEGE bball Believe it or not...tied 1st half 1551/day


Good game so far!

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar, casein shk w/banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Grapes

1600

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka pineapple

1750

----------


## zaggahamma

^^Another half of one of them^^^^

1818/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## < <Samson> >

If you have a cheat meal - have one in style

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 egg salad sammy

Serving chocolate covered peanuts

2333

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/1/2 banana, watermelon, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, 2 slices Daves killer seed bread

----------


## Silvercrank

pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

1c oatmeal, 6 egg whites w/cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Litte tired this morning so had a redline to get the day going  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken and 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

shredded wheat n bran

w/milk

400/day

----------


## NACH3

5.96oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(205g),

----------


## Zodiac82

> Won 3/15...played that number TWICE ....surprised u didnt see..i snuck it into this thread i think...lol...was hoping to get good vibes cuz played same number for tonight and tomorrow for Easter


Sending vibes ur way lol



> Yes you did and I am still waiting on you to take us out


yep and yep




> I am going too


Party AR style lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast- 2 English muffins, two over easy eggs, and smoked pork breakfast sausage 

Lunch - jambalaya, BBQ chicken, burgers, and salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sending vibes ur way lol
> yep and yep
> Checking day draw in a min or so
> 
> Party AR style lol


Checking day draw in a min or so

----------


## zaggahamma

No such luck

817 

Still got tonight

Still full from cereal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 201 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> No such luck
> 
> 817 
> 
> Still got tonight
> 
> Still full from cereal


I put the Maloik(Italian horns/cursed the other peops Zagga) it's all yours  :Wink: 

5.83oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, & asparagus

----------


## NACH3

5.75oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Went shopping with the wife and granny n law

So had to open the vodka

Needed a salty snack first so just popped a few (7-8) pringles&a few peanuts first

Then couple vodka drinks

777/day

----------


## NACH3

Tri-tip pot roast, carrots/potatoes(russet), lil gravy, watermelon, 30gunsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios

----------


## Bio-Active

> Tri-tip pot roast, carrots/potatoes(russet), lil gravy, watermelon, 30gunsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios


you know I like that tri tip!! Sounds really good

----------


## jolter604

Eating fat, tried tip sandwich, onion rings and a mocha malt.......from the habit....

----------


## zaggahamma

Bbq ribs

Homemade augratin/bacon taters

Corn

.613 oz coke (sip and a half at most)

Small slice coconut cream pie

1600/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

> you know I like that tri tip!! Sounds really good


Boy was it good! Fell right apart soo tender!  :Wink:  

Had 30g unsalted cashews/almonds b4 dinner....

Had about 8+oz of tri tip(roast) big saute carrots, guessing about 230g of russet potatoes, asparagus, 1c of V8 fusion(Orange-ish), about 2 Tbl sp gravy(too salty but soo good lol)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Boy was it good! Fell right apart soo tender!  Had 30g unsalted cashews/almonds b4 dinner.... Had about 8+oz of tri tip(roast) big saute carrots, guessing about 230g of russet potatoes, asparagus, 1c of V8 fusion(Orange-ish), about 2 Tbl sp gravy(too salty but soo good lol)


you are making me drool  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Light cottage cheese w/pineapple, fiber bar(oats & chocolate), casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 egg salad sammy (dog got rest)

Chocolate peanuts

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

2626

----------


## NACH3

Mornin fellas!

Watermelon, whey shk, 6egg whites 2egg beaters cheese, 2slices of daves killer seed bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2scoops 30 min later it's gym time  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## BigMan65

10 oz chicken breast, 1/2 can green beans, 1 oz cashews

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk(banana), 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters diced squash/peppers/cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

sippin on BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

5.85oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato

Added steamed cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Water with half caffeine pill

Half ham n swiss quesadilla

Tried a pic but not working again

250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

An orange

300/day

----------


## NACH3

> Water with half caffeine pill
> 
> Half ham n swiss quesadilla
> 
> Tried a pic but not working again
> 
> 250/day


Admin said its not us that a lot of people are having problems... They're working on it zagga... 

5.75oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Ate waaaaay to much for lunch!

A biscuit, chicken titty on wheat with sweet pot fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156206

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156207

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156206"/>


Disregard that one....yay..pics work

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> Disregard that one....yay..pics work


Still can't change my Avi or profile pics...

5.89 oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato, lil watermelon(it's gotta go)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Admin said its not us that a lot of people are having problems... They're working on it zagga... 
> 
> 5.75oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus


figured they were/would

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

after 

iron cross day  :Smilie: 

975/day

----------


## bartman314

my wife made this better than it sounds salad: 

kale
apple
canned kidney beans
canned brown beans
olive oil
lemon juice.

----------


## zaggahamma

> my wife made this better than it sounds salad: 
> 
> kale
> apple
> canned kidney beans
> canned brown beans
> olive oil
> lemon juice.


sounds good

----------


## NACH3

5.72ox baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, unsalted almonds/cashews/dry fruit(from trail mix)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna make homemade

Buffalo wings and

A caesar salad for the game

Might be too busy to post yeh right

Hopefully pics will work

Estimating ill eat close to 777 calories worth maybe lil more

1777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Neon Volt 2 scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

Two burger patties and broccoli n cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Fun size snickers and peanut m&ms

----------


## zaggahamma

Had 1 crangrape n vodka while making wings

Didnt have parm cheese so skipped the salad but had lil celery

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Few red grapes

1919/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/banana, some more tri tip(6oz), russet potato, sauté carrots, unsalted cashews(30g)

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs&oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

Reheated the other half of my

Brunch quesadilla 

Still yum

2200/day shoulders still hungry

----------


## NumLock

Brown rice, ground turkey.

----------


## zaggahamma

Not the best shoulder food

I will do better

Almond joy and chocolate peanuts

2666/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, fresh pineapple, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 2 slices of tri tip(4oz)2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## BigMan65

pre-walk coffee

----------


## BigMan65

1 cup oatmeal, 3 whole eggs +6 whites

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2scoops 30 min gym

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## lovbyts

Thai food.



 :Haha:

----------


## Irish_muscle

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

sippin on BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1c oatmeal, some grapes(green)

----------


## Wintermaul

Pre-workout coffee  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

5.89oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

A zagga meal 

12 chickfla nuggets, few fries, and a lemonade 

Have a grilled chicken sammy on stand by

----------


## zaggahamma

> A zagga meal 
> 
> 12 chickfla nuggets, few fries, and a lemonade 
> 
> Have a grilled chicken sammy on stand by


notice zagga hasnt had chickfila in a coons age?

guess it'll always be a zagga meal cuz of '13/'14 lol

----------


## zaggahamma

orange chicken lunch special

too much

1.1 oz coke

850/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> notice zagga hasnt had chickfila in a coons age? guess it'll always be a zagga meal cuz of '13/'14 lol


Haha and I have noticed!

----------


## NACH3

5.92oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower (1.5c)

----------


## RaginCajun

chickfla grilled chicken sammy

----------


## NACH3

5.75 oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice, 30g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake

1515/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## bsh

Salt lick BBQ, driftwood Texas !!!!! Hell Ya....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Salt lick BBQ, driftwood Texas !!!!! Hell Ya....


Yummy!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

5.50 oz baked chicken breast, 3oz tri tip roast, 200g Brusset potatoes, Saute carrots, avacodo

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156227

----------


## zaggahamma

Leftover bbq rib 

3/4 cup homemade bacon augratin taters

Fresh caesar salad

2020/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156227


Theres that mystery salisbury steak or meat loaf

And i see u drank all your capri sun before your dinner

Nice to see pics working again

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^haha

Bbq chicken boobie and burger patty

----------


## Zodiac82

> Theres that mystery salisbury steak or meat loaf
> 
> And i see u drank all your capri sun before your dinner
> 
> Nice to see pics working again


Lol...it's meatloaf....
But that was my son's Capri sun he drank before I even sat down
Yep...ima pic poster lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Few Godiva dark chocolate truffle candies and a Reese's peanut butter egg

----------


## BigMan65

salt lick is the worlds best bbq joint. period.

mixed all my food together tonight, green beens, chicken breast, jalepenos, touch of A1 sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Navel orange

2100/day

----------


## NACH3

5.5 oz baked chicken breast, hlf a russet potato, carrots, avacodo, unsalted cashews/pistachios(28g)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, cottage cheese w/fresh pineaple, fiber bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Tiny bit pork fried rice

2 bites of egg roll

2300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream sammy

2666/day

----------


## NACH3

Mornin fellas! 

Whey shk, 7 egg whites 3 egg beaters, 2 slices of daves power seeded bread, grapes

----------


## BigMan65

morning, coffee

----------


## workinprogress21

Post workout, 200g chicken breast and quest bar

----------


## Wintermaul

1,5chicken breast with 200g broccoli. No carbs for me this time.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops 30 min gym

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole eggs + 6 whites, 1 cup oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy drink extra strength strawberry watermelon

----------


## RaginCajun

sippin' on BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee, hard boiled egg, apple. 

Glad to say I am back on cutting diet. Expecting great results!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee, hard boiled egg, apple. 
> 
> Glad to say I am back on cutting diet. Expecting great results!


get it girly!

are you starting a log?

----------


## NACH3

> Coffee, hard boiled egg, apple. 
> 
> Glad to say I am back on cutting diet. Expecting great results!


Show em how it's done, GGR!!! GL! 

Post whey shk w/banana, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters diced squash/peppers cheese, 1c oatmeal, some grapes(green seedless fresh)

----------


## BigMan65

mix - chicken breast, green beans, jalepenos, a1 sauce

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156232



Attachment 156229



Attachment 156230



Attachment 156231

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## BigMan65

that looks amazing




> Attachment 156232
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 156229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx Nach and RC! 

No log. Just tracking in myfitnesspal. I also started a different training plan this week for next 90 days. Time for a change.  :Smilie: . 

Just finished 6oz chic over shredded cabbage salad. Will eat a yogurt in 3 hours followed by protein shake for dinner. Total cal about 700 cal total. High protein, Low carbs and fat today. I have fat stores that must go!

----------


## woody127

Shake and 120g oats

----------


## Zodiac82

> that looks amazing


Thanks man...

Bowl of raisin nut bran

----------


## NACH3

6.25 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## bsh

> 6.25 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli


 u can eat bro....

----------


## NACH3

> u can eat bro....


Lol... I certainly am tryin  :Wink: 

5.75 oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato,

Added steamed cauliflower...

----------


## RaginCajun

steak roll ups and fruit cup from Zoe's

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 1.5+cup of brown rice

----------


## bartman314

steal cut oats.

----------


## woody127

9 egg whites

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Nutela with a spoon... :-p

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow lotta eatin today nice

Golden corral brunch consisting of u name it

Estimated 1,111 cals

Now pineapple vodka sippin off to the park

----------


## NACH3

5.95oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed asparagus, 50g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistacios

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wow lotta eatin today nice
> 
> Golden corral brunch consisting of u name it
> 
> Estimated 1,111 cals
> 
> Now pineapple vodka sippin off to the park


Man I miss that dang golden corral

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

> Man I miss that dang golden corral


You guys have to stop eating there. I lived and took care of my grandfather for 2 years. And that's all he wanted to eat. It made him happy so I took him maybe 3 times a week. 

He's passed on, but recently forget which state...video of golden coral cooks wheeling speed racks of food out of the restruant and placing them next to the dumpster to hide it from the health inspector....

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Neon Volt

----------


## zaggahamma

> You guys have to stop eating there. I lived and took care of my grandfather for 2 years. And that's all he wanted to eat. It made him happy so I took him maybe 3 times a week. 
> 
> He's passed on, but recently forget which state...video of golden coral cooks wheeling speed racks of food out of the restruant and placing them next to the dumpster to hide it from the health inspector....


Thats one video of a disgruntled worker played over and over again

Probably happens in a lot of restaurants

I only go once every 3 months

And sorry for your loss

----------


## Zodiac82

> You guys have to stop eating there. I lived and took care of my grandfather for 2 years. And that's all he wanted to eat. It made him happy so I took him maybe 3 times a week.
> 
> He's passed on, but recently forget which state...video of golden coral cooks wheeling speed racks of food out of the restruant and placing them next to the dumpster to hide it from the health inspector....





> Thats one video of a disgruntled worker played over and over again
> 
> Probably happens in a lot of restaurants
> 
> I only go once every 3 months
> 
> And sorry for your loss


my condolences sfla...

Ewww...lol...but I was gonna say..if we knew 1/4 of the stuff that happens at alot of establishments....we'd probably stop eatin all together lol...

----------


## NACH3

^^^ right! 

6.05oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, 28g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156233

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156233"/>


 oh my!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> oh my!!!


Lol.

----------


## NACH3

> Attachment 156233


You know what I would do that pizza, Cancer?

EAT THE SHIT OUTTA IT!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nothing. Eating nothing. Hungry but not eating anything more before bed. Stubborn.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> oh my!!!


lol




> You know what I would do that pizza, Cancer?
> 
> EAT THE SHIT OUTTA IT!!!


I'm glad u answered bcuz what I had in my head was disturbing  :Wink: 




> Nothing. Eating nothing. Hungry but not eating anything more before bed. Stubborn.


sorry for the post them ggr lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nothing. Eating nothing. Hungry but not eating anything more before bed. Stubborn.


Sure u dont want some of this orange chicken?

----------


## RaginCajun

Drooling like Homer Simpson Cancer

2 burger patties and chocolate mint protein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sure u dont want some of this orange chicken?


You little tease.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Said orange chicken (half the dinner order & 1/4 the rice)

1 eggroll

2222/day

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese w/fresh pineapple, fiber bar(oats & chocolate), casein shk

----------


## Mr.Anderson

6 egg whites, wheat, and some turkey.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

More junk food

3333/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Oats&eggs

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6egg whites 2 egg beaters, cheese, 2 slices Dave's power seed bread, grapes

----------


## BigMan65

pre-walk coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## BigMan65

trying this ronnie coleman mix today, my version a little diffferent, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZdHsPOZSfw

3 packages of flavored grits, 1 slice skim milk american cheese, 3 whole eggs + 6 whites

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Sweet potato, steamed salmon, avocado and coffee.

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

sipping on BCAAs

coffee black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, 1c oatmeal, fresh pineapple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

1/2 ham n swiss quesadilla

Red grapes

303/day

Need a few low cal days closer to 2k after yesterday

----------


## NACH3

6.05oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, Steamed asparagus

----------


## DCI

Pre workout meal 170g chicken 300g potatoes and 100g peas with strong black coffee for desert

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breat, 225g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

had a steak torta, and two chicken tacos for lunch along with chips and queso.

ate too much!

----------


## Zodiac82

Few carb bars

----------


## zaggahamma

Small golden delish apple

350

----------


## Zodiac82

Fuggit....couple fork fulls of pb

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Weight is going back up  :Wink:  - 192 in am... On my way...

6.05oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## NACH3

5.87oz baked chicken, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1020/day

----------


## NACH3

5.75 oz baked chicken, Steamed asparagus, 30g unsalted cashews/almonds

Edit: added 175g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

6 small buffalo wings 

Leftover from duke's championship

Lil bleu cheese n celery

Bowl o shredded wheat n bran 

With milk

1750/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Fuggit....couple fork fulls of pb


 I had a tiny slip today too :/ but I am doing excellent and already down in last 3 days. I hope the slip doesn't deep 6 for the week.  :Cry:

----------


## NACH3

5.5 oz chicken breast, 1/2c rice, steamed asparagus(3-4c)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> I had a tiny slip today too :/ but I am doing excellent and already down in last 3 days. I hope the slip doesn't deep 6 for the week.


Slip as in...peanut butter???



Attachment 156242

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Slip as in...peanut butter??? <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156242"/>


Sorta. Small peanut butter egg and jelly beans. Errrr Easter candy

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, fiber bar, grapes, some mixed nuts and to bed...

And added cottage cheese w/Pineapple

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Beautiful slice off a fresh mozzarella log

Chocolate peanuts

2100/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sorta. Small peanut butter egg and jelly beans. Errrr Easter candy


Sounds deelish lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> Beautiful slice off a fresh mozzarella log
> 
> Chocolate peanuts
> 
> 2100/day


Mozzarella log?

----------


## DCI

Just had 3 whole eggs

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, 2slices Power seeded bread

----------


## Wintermaul

ham (200g)with low-carb bread (70g)

----------


## BigMan65

high carb day, ronnie coleman grits and egg mix again....mmmm mmmmm.

6 packets grits, 3 whole eggs + whites, 2 slice skim milk cheese, mixed

Edit: that was way too much food, or maybe i shouldnt have paused to type emails while eating it, couldnt finish it.
maybe 3 packets next time.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## BigMan65

> 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


im not suggesting anything when i ask this, just trying to learn from you (i know your known to be very disciplined)

Why OJ? isnt that sugar?

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt(going thru the motions today - gotta work out some stiffness - nothing heavy today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

Two breakfast tacos - eggs, bacon, lil cheese, salsa, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, 1c oatmeal, grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

> Mozzarella log?


Yeh costco sells a brand comes in logs rather than balls

Its just plain fresh mozzarella

----------


## zaggahamma

> im not suggesting anything when i ask this, just trying to learn from you (i know your known to be very disciplined)
> 
> Why OJ? isnt that sugar?


In case he didnt catch it

I noticed 99 days will be sugar free oj and then day 100 a jolt of the real mccoy

Or he just figured it was understood

----------


## BigMan65

oh, sweet, i had no idea there was sugar free OJ. thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

> im not suggesting anything when i ask this, just trying to learn from you (i know your known to be very disciplined) Why OJ? isnt that sugar?


It is the only form of simple sugars/carbs he has all day

----------


## NACH3

> oh, sweet, i had no idea there was sugar free OJ. thanks


Plus to prevent catabolism we eat healthy fats and casein... This slows digestion while we sleep... When we awake... We are depleted of our sugars macros etc so it's always good to have fresh fruit b4 and after your w/o and w/your first meal to give you more energy(sugar turn to glycogen and would be burned as fuel right away due to the period of no food while asleep... Hope that answers it... He'll chime in!

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine

1/2 sesame chicken/pork fried rice/egg roll lunch Special

2oz ice cold coke

525/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled steak fajita panini and small bag of chips

----------


## NACH3

6.05 oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato

Edit: it was 6.05 oz not 6.95...

----------


## BigMan65

cheat day, just ate an extra large pineapple pepperoni from papa johns.

....i feel wretched.... who would have thought cheat day would ultimately bring a distaste for rich foods.

Thanks for the explanations btw, ill grab some OJ next time i get grocerys

----------


## Bio-Active

> cheat day, just ate an extra large pineapple pepperoni from papa johns. ....i feel wretched.... who would have thought cheat day would ultimately bring a distaste for rich foods. Thanks for the explanations btw, ill grab some OJ next time i get grocerys


cheat day or cheat meal?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yummers

1250/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

300g lamb, wholemeal pitta, 0% Greek yoghurt with lemon and mint sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^fancy^^^^

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sounds deelish lol


 It was not won't look good when it shows up on my body. LoL. Never routes to my hips where I need more.

----------


## BigMan65

> cheat day or cheat meal?


starting with my third meal i was intending the remainder of the enitre day to be cheat, but that one XL pizza will be the only cheating today, if i even eat again today. If i do it will be lite and clean.

still feel horrible lol.

----------


## NACH3

6.15 oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed cauliflower

----------


## Zodiac82

> It was not won't look good when it shows up on my body. LoL. Never routes to my hips where I need more.


Lol

Bowl of ice cream
1/2 red baron pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


Ok. Been meaning to ask you about the .75 of that chic. Why not an even 6??!?!??  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

1/2c trail mix(w/dried fruit).... 

Whst you think about a lil personal size pizza?! I Have no cravings for anything except dairy products(I used to drink 12-15 GL of whole milk a month... No wonder I was bloated lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156261

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ok. Been meaning to ask you about the .75 of that chic. Why not an even 6??!?!??


you have to take baby steps when cutting. I reduce it by .25 at a time  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Small caesar salad

Golden delicious apple

Slice of fresh mozzarella

1500/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, cottage cheese w/fresh pineapple, fiber bar, some cashews...

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## woody127

Shake with 100g oats

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of my leftover sesame chicken

Chocolate peanuts

2150

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana, bowl of grapes, oatmeal, water....

----------


## yianni83

Bowl of low fat Greek yogurt with toasted musli

----------


## MR-FQ320

Chicken and fish stir fry

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole eggs + 6 whites

----------


## Bio-Active

> im not suggesting anything when i ask this, just trying to learn from you (i know your known to be very disciplined)
> 
> Why OJ? isnt that sugar?


It's a good time either first thing in the am when you wake or right after you train for your body to absorb the natty sugar without putting on fat. I use it in the am to break the fast from sleeping all night

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites cheese, 2slices Daves Power seeded bread

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre-workout

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## NACH3

After my blood let(hopefully no damn turn down) ... I have 

Drank a whey shk.... 6.5 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown/white rice, 1.5c steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham & swiss quesadilla

Sip and a half coke

Water & caffeine pill earlier

450/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you have to take baby steps when cutting. I reduce it by .25 at a time


Ohhhh. Ohhhhh.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

I'm def doing self blood letting.... Turned down again(after talking to them about this yesterday) ridiculous.... Just need a line to drain from the butterfly or hub of spike...

Had a lil personal pizza from round table last night... To note!

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz of tuna with 8oz white rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yay day off tomorrow

1122/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz baked chicken breast with 8oz of rice. And my favorite chipotles hot sauce.

----------


## Silvercrank

Keeping it small for my pre workout

3 eggs
oats
whey

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

3 homemade tostadas

Minus 1 big bite for dog

Lil crystal light

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Had hlf a sm coffee Splenda 
Edit; did not eat this and look below... Lol lucky 
Casein shk, fiber bar, and a cookie  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Had hlf a sm coffee Splenda Casein shk, fiber bar, and a cookie


no cookies

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156281

----------


## NACH3

> no cookies


Funny I was just coming on to bump that and say Im

5.5 oz chicken breast, 175g sweet potato, steamed broccoli then a casein shk!!

----------


## NACH3

> no cookies


Good thing huh weighed myself and was only 193 at end of day wtf... I'll take these gains gains anyday  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156281


pics from your phone?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## NACH3

> pics from your phone?????????????????????????????????????


Mine still aren't working!?

----------


## zaggahamma

yellow delicious apple

cant post pic from phone or desktop

2155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Mine still aren't working!?


i was more surprised when i couldnt from desktop computer

----------


## NACH3

> i was more surprised when i couldnt from desktop computer


I Tried that also!!!  :Frown: 

PB FEW SCOOPS(im adding at 2 more by end of night) better than a cookie  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese w/pineapple.. 2 more scoops of PB. And I made a. Casein

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving chocolate peanuts

2 small ice cream novelties

Tehe

2555/day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 c. steamed broccoli, and an unknown quantity of sweet potato.

----------


## BigMan65

breakfast blend coffee, 2 splenda's, 2 ice cubes

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Pear, oatmeal....

Edit: added 6 egg whites and lil cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> pics from your phone?????????????????????????????????????





> Mine still aren't working!?


Yes sir...
Mines started working maybe 5 days ago

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156287

----------


## NACH3

Finally over 193 this am...

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato,

----------


## Bio-Active

5.56 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Added a cup of steamed broccoli

----------


## MR-FQ320

Piri piri chicken with mixed veg

----------


## zaggahamma

> Finally over 193 this am...
> 
> 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato,


218.6 on home scale last sunday...prolly means 224/225 on dr scale.....havent been 218 since i was 20  :Smilie:  now 46  :Frown:  lol

Think my avy was early last year some time. ..prolly 233-235  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Just finished brunch at local bbq chain "sonnys"

3/4 pulled pork sammy

2 french fries

1/5 ear o corn (not too yummy)

1/2 small serving broccoli (only half steamed/still raw yukk)

2 bites of the womans thigh  :Wink: 

Sweet sauce  :Wink: 

3.91 oz cold coca cola

693/day

----------


## NACH3

> 218.6 on home scale last sunday...prolly means 224/225 on dr scale.....havent been 218 since i was 20  now 46  lol
> 
> Think my avy was early last year some time. ..prolly 233-235


Damn zagga... How tall are you? I knew you were a good size from that arm shot(nice how your tri extends back to your lats too  :Wink:  I'm on my way to 215-225 at 10% constantly... 7-8 would be nice  :Wink: 

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn zagga... How tall are you? I knew you were a good size from that arm shot(nice how your tri extends back to your lats too  I'm on my way to 215-225 at 10% constantly... 7-8 would be nice 
> 
> 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato


6' 3"

----------


## NACH3

> 6' 3"


Nice man, really lean for that size!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just finished brunch at local bbq chain "sonnys"
> 
> 3/4 pulled pork sammy
> 
> 2 french fries
> 
> 1/5 ear o corn (not too yummy)
> 
> 1/2 small serving broccoli (only half steamed/still raw yukk)
> ...


Damn...man I knew it was somethin that was slipping my mind while down there....I wanted to try that BBQ place u said was a lil hole in the wall.....crap!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nice man, really lean for that size!


For me 15 & below is lean lol....former fatty

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn...man I knew it was somethin that was slipping my mind while down there....I wanted to try that BBQ place u said was a lil hole in the wall.....crap!!


Thats not the one...i wish we went there but opposite direction from our path today

That one is called meat n fire...ribs THE BEST thers but sonnys pulled pork hard to beat...other than french fries no bbq joint does it for me.. (southern roots) lol

Headin home for a pineapple/vodka & masters golf

----------


## Bio-Active

Tritip salad with avocado and steamed broccoli. Gonna have a couple rolls too

----------


## NACH3

> Tritip salad with avocado and steamed broccoli. Gonna have a couple rolls too


Mmmmm.... Tri tip - your turn to make me salivate  :Wink: 

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> Mmmmm.... Tri tip - your turn to make me salivate  6.10oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli


 I had two rolls as well  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156289

----------


## MR-FQ320

Can't sleep ! 

90 g strawberry whey isolate

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka pineapples and an orange

1212/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried saccalait and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fried saccalait and sweet pot fries


Gonna google saccalait cuz never heard of it...looks like fish

Chicken rice black beans and chicken &tater augratin...dont feel like attempting a pic lol

Few sips of coke

1600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Gonna google saccalait cuz never heard of it...looks like fish Chicken rice black beans and chicken &tater augratin...dont feel like attempting a pic lol Few sips of coke 1600/day


It's a white crappie

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> It's a white crappie


Crappie is good eatin down here

Also called specks and white pearch ....guess the color just varies just like bass...which upon research a crappie is in the bass family-not a true perch

Looks good...i love fried pisces

----------


## NACH3

6.10 oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 35g unsalted cashews/pitaschios

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks good...i love fried pisces


I like mine fresh out the shower  :Wink: 



Attachment 156291

----------


## RaginCajun

> Crappie is good eatin down here Also called specks and white pearch ....guess the color just varies just like bass...which upon research a crappie is in the bass family-not a true perch Looks good...i love fried pisces


One of the best!

----------


## Trevis

Broccoli and scrambled eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma

1 and 1/2 tostadas

added black refried beans

eh

made em a lil heavy

dog got a whole half she told me its nacho cheese  :Smilie: 

2100/day

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese w/Pineapple, dinar bar(oats & chocolate), casein shk w/1/2 banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

No sugar ice cream and a serving of brownie brittle

----------


## NumLock

Questbar + cup of coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

Also ice cream

Lots

2777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

More crap 3200

3 gym days straight upcometh thank God

----------


## MR-FQ320

> More crap 3200 3 gym days straight upcometh thank God


Ice cream and vodka ? Lol

----------


## MR-FQ320

Ham and egg cupcake

----------


## BigMan65

Columbian Treadmill Blend

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, pear, 6 egg whites cheese, 2 slices of Daves powerseed bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops 30 min later gym

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole eggs + 6 whites , 1 cup oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with splenda

starving, so ready for lunch!

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 8 egg whites cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6.15 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ice cream and vodka ? Lol


Yeh 1-2 days of that crap...ive cut down on volume of both some

----------


## RaginCajun

8oz-9oz of baked chicken thighs, and cup and a half of brown rice

----------


## DrewZ

1 cup egg whites scrambled + salsa
1/2 cup oats + 1/2 scoop protein
cup of coffee + coconut milk

400 cal
36C (38%)
44P (46%)
6F (16%)

----------


## NACH3

6.20 oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil sesame chicken

Lil pork fried rice

1oz coke

.5 ltr water

500/day preworkout

----------


## GeeDaz

4oz turkey + asparagus w/coconut oil and coarse salt...
Drinking aminos

----------


## songdog

I ate a big piece of chocolate cake.But I got chicken breast ready for the grill.Yes I got lazy over the last yr.I gained 20lbs so I need too get serious.I need one for you die hards to stand over me with a big stick.To deter temptation

----------


## NACH3

> I ate a big piece of chocolate cake.But I got chicken breast ready for the grill.Yes I got lazy over the last yr.I gained 20lbs so I need too get serious.I need one for you die hards to stand over me with a big stick.To deter temptation


Hey Song, 

Just start posting your meals... We all get on each other... It's great its really helped me stay focused(and If I miss it, Bio won't) nor will Zagga or anyone else who knows how serious this is ... I had white rice one day and heard about it - and im on a bulk lol)  :Wink: ... but really you know how goid this thread is! It's why I made myself do it b/c I had a sweet tooth! And I used to drink soda too...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

6 strawberries

----------


## NACH3

6.12oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

few handfuls of roasted soy nuts

----------


## RaginCajun

stick of venison jerky and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods  :LOL: 

1177/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am swapping out my solid food at nite for a protein shake. Part of my caloric reduction plan, shaving 200 cal off my daily. Sux to be me. LoL

----------


## NACH3

6.1 oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds

Added 1/2c brown rice(shouldn't have)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon volt

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156306

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried Saccalait and corn on the cob

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Fried Saccalait and corn on the cob


I have never heard of saccalait. Never.

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon cheddar burger

On onion roll 

Cilantro-mayo-ketch-horsey sauce

Lil raw onion

Be glad no pic capabilities

Ate .55 dog got .45 dont feel like opening that huge bag of dog food she didnt mind

1551/day

----------


## NACH3

light cottage cheese w/pineapple, first bar(oats & chocolate), casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have never heard of saccalait. Never.


It's a south Louisiana word for white crappie. It is a lovely tasting fresh water fish

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 cups of No sugar blue bell vanilla ice cream and 1 serving of brownie brittle

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's a south Louisiana word for white crappie. It is a lovely tasting fresh water fish


Gotcha.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1.5 cups of No sugar blue bell vanilla ice cream and 1 serving of brownie brittle


I need to try that ice cream....the blue bell i pounded down last night was the real mccoy..i tried the breyers no sugar added and it was quite good...brownie brittle gtf outta here..that stuff is the shiat

----------


## RaginCajun

> I need to try that ice cream....the blue bell i pounded down last night was the real mccoy..i tried the breyers no sugar added and it was quite good...brownie brittle gtf outta here..that stuff is the shiat


Yes it is!!!!!

The ice cream works, not as creamy but does the job!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes it is!!!!!
> 
> The ice cream works, not as creamy but does the job!


I could save a few hundred calories 1-2 a week as well as sugar grams obviously of no use

If regular is a 10 and the sf is an 8 ill b satisfied

Just finished a golden apple

1616/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8oz sirloin 1cup green beans.

----------


## zaggahamma

Hot bowl of

Quaker oats

Made with water milk salt cinnamon

Raisins splenda brown sugar

Dog got 1/3 of that too

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Gaspaco

Deer&potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

All but a bite of a 1oz slice of

Fresh mozzarella

1991/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1.5 cups of No sugar blue bell vanilla ice cream and 1 serving of brownie brittle





> I need to try that ice cream....the blue bell i pounded down last night was the real mccoy..i tried the breyers no sugar added and it was quite good...brownie brittle gtf outta here..that stuff is the shiat





> Yes it is!!!!!
> 
> The ice cream works, not as creamy but does the job!


Lol....I was just about to say brownie brittle????? The last time I tangled with those the whole damn bag was gone in one outing...that crap is good

----------


## DCI

3 whole eggs.

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, 2slices of Daves power seed bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## BigMan65

3 packages instant grits, 2 slices skim cheese, 3 whole eggs + 6 whites...mixed

probably last time eating this for a while.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwich

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1c oatmeal

I'm red guys...

----------


## RaginCajun

congrats on going red Nach!

coffee black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

> congrats on going red Nach!
> 
> coffee black with splenda


Thx RC... Now the real getting on me starts hahaha  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

4 chicken wings
Ribs
Potato wedges

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.15 oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

8 oz of chicken thighs and sweet pot

----------


## zaggahamma

Partial sesame chicken and pork fried rice

2 sips coke

450/day

New android layout sucks sorry just sayin

Hope there's a subscribed threads link

----------


## NACH3

> Partial sesame chicken and pork fried rice
> 
> 2 sips coke
> 
> 450/day
> 
> New android layout sucks sorry just sayin
> 
> Hope there's a subscribed threads link


Hate droids.... They are a mess to set up(sono many more options too it seems)...

----------


## Bio-Active

The app works pretty much the same on both. It doesn't really matter if you use an iPhone or droid

----------


## NACH3

> The app works pretty much the same on both. It doesn't really matter if you use an iPhone or droid


I just meant that my not so down w/technology is worse w/a droid lol

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, steamed broccoli(1c)

----------


## zaggahamma

Problem isnt with my android its with this new set up...90% of my posts come from the phone so hope its just the newness it couldn't possibly be this unuser friendly

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.05 oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

fav meal of the day....

the pwo shake  :Smilie: 

1122/day.....was real happy to end yesterday sub 2k.....had been a few weeks i think...i dont really expect to very often

----------


## RaginCajun

6 strawberries and a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

> fav meal of the day....
> 
> the pwo shake 
> 
> 1122/day.....was real happy to end yesterday sub 2k.....had been a few weeks i think...i dont really expect to very often


that is where i am trying to be also, sub 2K

----------


## zaggahamma

> that is where i am trying to be also, sub 2K


for me as long as i AVERAGE 2500-2600 everyday FOR THE WEEK i should be slowly losing and that is how its been going for the last 2 years.....with maintenance prolly around 2700-2900 now where maybe a year or 2 ago it was prolly 2900-3100  :Smilie: 

i'd be too sad to average 2k...not enough nommin

----------


## RaginCajun

> for me as long as i AVERAGE 2500-2600 everyday FOR THE WEEK i should be slowly losing and that is how its been going for the last 2 years.....with maintenance prolly around 2700-2900 now where maybe a year or 2 ago it was prolly 2900-3100 
> 
> i'd be too sad to average 2k...not enough nommin


that is how i feel as well, i can eat!

mainly why i went back to intermittent fasting, so i can eat bigger meals to feel full. eating like a bird every couple of hours left me feeling hungry all the time. now, i sometimes eat 1200 cals or more in one meal, and loving it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> that is how i feel as well, i can eat!
> 
> mainly why i went back to intermittent fasting, so i can eat bigger meals to feel full. eating like a bird every couple of hours left me feeling hungry all the time. now, i sometimes eat 1200 cals or more in one meal, and loving it!


thats one thing i rarely do is eat 1,000 and more at a sitting anymore...probably 3 times a month....now maybe within a few hours with dessert yes

----------


## NACH3

The site is pretty user friendly just weird to look at... So used to the old set-up... + I never had the app b4 till recently 

Whey shk, 5.95oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

1/4 cup of raw almonds and 2 mozzarella sticks

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Neon Volt

----------


## Zodiac82

> Problem isnt with my android its with this new set up...90% of my posts come from the phone so hope its just the newness it couldn't possibly be this unuser friendly


Really?its been the same on all my android phones...even the newest one I got a month ago

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156320

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda wild hog sausage and corn on the cob

----------


## davidtheman100

Steak tips with Hickory smoked BBQ sauce and a grilled chicken salad

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, cottage cheese, fiber bar

----------


## zaggahamma

So there is a subscribed threads link?????

----------


## zaggahamma

> The site is pretty user friendly just weird to look at... So used to the old set-up... + I never had the app b4 till recently 
> 
> Whey shk, 5.95oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds


Subscribed threads link is where? ??

Is the "like" feature gone?

----------


## zaggahamma

Also slower and agree very weird looking

Nach...how bout pics now?

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of my sesame chicken lunch special

1777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

No sugar added low fat blue bell vanilla ice cream and brownie brittle

----------


## C3RB3RUS

...can't remember the cut of beef. Asparagus, white button mushrooms, lots of ground fennel, sun dried tomatoes, olive oil, smidgen of butter, a large glass of blended spinach, daily dose of doctors best 'calcium bone maker' and a ratio of ZMA [zma dosage below]

b6 10.5mg
mag 450 mg
zinc 30mg

----------


## zaggahamma

Found a link saying "full site" and back to normal...

..weird twilight zone shiat

----------


## RaginCajun

> Found a link saying "full site" and back to normal... ..weird twilight zone shiat


Hahahaha

----------


## zaggahamma

A delicious orange

1818 units of energy

----------


## Synhax

footlong smoked meat sub with coke zero and double chocolate chip cookies.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of shredded wheat&bran

Milk n splenda

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate&peanuts

(Mr. Goodbar)

 :Smilie: 

2400/day

----------


## NACH3

Not sure zagga... It is very different! lol It seems easier than w/pics I have no clue....

Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites cheese, 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## BigMan65

good ole eggs n oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops... 

Bio... No tolerance yet... Gonna try some Hyde too!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops... Bio... No tolerance yet... Gonna try some Hyde too!


lol I knew you would like it. The Hyde isn't quite as strong as the 2 scoops of neon but it still works good and feels different. It's nice to be able to change things up. The Hyde tastes better too

----------


## Wintermaul

Ryebread with eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 3.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with splenda

sooooooo ready for lunch, hoooooooooooooongry!

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6egg whites, two egg beaters, 1c oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not sure zagga... It is very different! lol It seems easier than w/pics I have no clue....
> 
> Whey shk, Apple, 6 egg whites cheese, 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread


Ever since i clicked "view full site" the site is back to normal minus the no pic capabilities

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Joco71

3 whole eggs and 2 pieces of 12 grain toast coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar wild hog sausage and grits

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 orange chicken lunch special

Few sips ice 

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

small bag of salt and vinegar chips

----------


## NACH3

5.95oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Cookie dough quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

6 strawberries

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo nectar of the Gods  :Smilie: 

lil core & cardio before day off 

1177/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout neon volt

----------


## NACH3

6.05oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Two bud lights (hitting golf balls)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156344

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^yum scrimps!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Two bud lights (hitting golf balls)


Playing sunday at a disney course

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, light cottage cheese, fiber bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> Playing sunday at a disney course


Nice!

First time at the range in a long time, F'N spanked the ball! Was very pleased with myself!

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar wild hog sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken n vigo yellow rice

Cabbage 

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Trevis

Oats and scrabbled eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma

Red grapes

1950/day

----------


## NACH3

Morning fellas...

Whey shk, Apple, 6egg whites 2 egg beaters cheese, 2 slices of Daves powerseed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

1 & 3/4 donuts from dd

Cafe con leche 

Been 2-3 months For Coffee yum

Donuts been prolly longer especially breakfast..and werent fresh

613/day

Bio...check your old ballin thread

----------


## NACH3

6 egg white 2 egg beaters cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, 1c steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken thighs and sweet pot

----------


## zaggahamma

> chicken thighs and sweet pot


2 or 10?

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 or 10?


twice thighs and one pot

----------


## bina

An apple!

----------


## zaggahamma

Peanuts prolly a serving

3.16 oz coke

850

----------


## bina

> Peanuts prolly a serving 3.16 oz coke 850


What is the number under what you have eaten? Your calorie count so far? I've seen others post it also.

----------


## NACH3

Hey Bina, if you want you can post up everything you eat in a day and everyone in this thread looks out for one another!  :Wink:  I'll let zagga answer your ? Though... Really helps to gave good people on your butt for eating a cookie or something not worth it.... Oh I see you did  :Smilie: 
H
6.20 oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, 1c steamed broccoli

----------


## bina

> Hey Bina, if you want you can post up everything you eat in a day and everyone in this thread looks out for one another!  I'll let zagga answer your ? Though... Really helps to gave good people on your butt for eating a cookie or something not worth it.... Oh I see you did  H 6.20 oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, 1c steamed broccoli


Thank you!! I will do that! I am a boring eater...same thing all the time!! Except my cheat mea!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> What is the number under what you have eaten? Your calorie count so far? I've seen others post it also.


Yes...its calories for the day after what i just post. ...i usually put : #/day but occasionally just the number...welcome 2 the thread/site btw  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Now me on the other hand will have some cookies n such

----------


## zaggahamma

Small navel orange

900/day

----------


## NACH3

> Thank you!! I will do that! I am a boring eater...same thing all the time!! Except my cheat mea!!


Oh me too!  :Wink:  If you look at my meals they're pretty much the same(well exactly the same lol) but my favorite thing is actually my casein shk at night  :Frown:  it's all worth it though!!! Welcome to the thread, as well!

----------


## bina

> Yes...its calories for the day after what i just post. ...i usually put : #/day but occasionally just the number...welcome 2 the thread/site btw


Thank you!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

1oz mozzarella

Golden delicious apple

1050

Sippin the juice soon

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato 

Added steamed broccoli 1c

----------


## zaggahamma

2 fortune cookies & takin my first sip of

Vodka n pineapple

1111/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Got invited to a friend's company crawfish boil!

Mud bugs here I come!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mudbugs, charbroiled oysters, bud light

----------


## C3RB3RUS

burger cooked with many white mushrooms and 4 big tablespoons of mayo. later a very large cup of blended spinach with calcium to offset the oxalate absorption. sounds ridiculous when i write it down.

ground fennel, lots of shredded garlic, hot sauce (sriracha) and shredded almonds. it's like a thai dish called ...forgot. add green beans. Bam! thai food

i want some pork chops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.1oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 35g unsalted cashews/pistachios/almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Yum..yum

Attachment 156360

----------


## zaggahamma

il caesar salad

Lil ribeye steak

Lil tater butter/sc

Lil brownie pie dessert

Lil overated and not un noted

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, light cottage cheese, fiber bar... 

PB 1 Tbl sp

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Icecream :P

----------


## NACH3

Why shk, Apple, 6egg whites lil cheese, 2slices Daves Powerseed bread!

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops 30 min later gym time...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## BigMan65

2 Warm Jalapeno Cheese Kolaches made with the most delightful cheese completely encased inside a steamy baked soft roll.

3 perfectly glazed donuts that are thinnly crisp on the outside and hot and gooy on the inside, almost to hot too hold but perfect for the pallete.

God bless Shipleys and Cheat Meals  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 Warm Jalapeno Cheese Kolaches made with the most delightful cheese completely encased inside a perfectly baked soft roll. 3 perfectly glazed donuts that are thinnly crisp on the outside and hot and gooy on the inside, almost to hot too hold but perfect for the pallete. God bless Shipleys and Cheat Meals


Reported!

Shipleys, you must be in Texas

----------


## BigMan65

Everybody needs a shipleys.

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black 

two breakfast tacos, tortilla, bacon, eggs, lil cheese, salsa, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

> coffee black 
> 
> two breakfast tacos, tortilla, bacon, eggs, lil cheese, salsa, and sirrachi sauce


and a small bag of salt n vinegar chips

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o Whey shk, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters diced squash/peppers lil cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil of my usual Chinese brunch

Saved half for tonight

Few sips pepsi

450/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

small navel orange

off to gym in 30

500/day

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther navel orange

550/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

385g chicken fillet breast, tandoori dry rub, wholemeal pitta.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n queso

Chicken philly sammy

One hoppy beer

----------


## C3RB3RUS

Machine whey / banana cream pie by mts nutrition via marc lobliner

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

happy happy

1222/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Cashews
Cottage cheese
Net 1650 cals a day

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

Budweiser light

----------


## zaggahamma

> Budweiser light


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vvA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Pics seem to be working on mine now  :Wink: 

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

> Pics seem to be working on mine now 
> 
> 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios, steamed broccoli


Oh yeh i guess i cant view em now either then cuz all i see is a sentence

----------


## zaggahamma

Wahoo. ...practice pic...but had 2 earlier

----------


## zaggahamma

Prolly won't eat the egg rolls

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal prep now you guys know what I mean when I say greens  :Wink:

----------


## C3RB3RUS

Blended spinach / not measured

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156421"/>
> 
> Prolly won't eat the egg rolls


Pics???..uh ohhhhhhh



> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156422"/> Meal prep now you guys know what I mean when I say greens


Where the meat bio????

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pics???..uh ohhhhhhh Where the meat bio????


lol that was just my meal prep for my greens

----------


## Bio-Active

There is the protein

----------


## NACH3

> There is the protein


Lol... Now I can start taking pics of my meals too(or just the prep) as it's the same thing lol

Casein shk w/banana ice, skim milk & water(half of each) skim doesn't bloat me + I'm not drinking 12-14GL(vit D) a month either anymore wow...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156423"/> There is the protein


That's a lot of protein!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> There is the protein


Look great

I am going to incorporate a couple lean night meals every week similar to u and nach to help reach my 11-13% goal

Grilled chicken 1 night maybe shrimp or filet

Maybe nice pc grilled fish

Look for it before end of summer

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's a lot of protein!!!


it's only enough to get by for a few days

----------


## Bio-Active

> Look great I am going to incorporate a couple lean night meals every week similar to u and nach to help reach my 11-13% goal Grilled chicken 1 night maybe shrimp or filet Maybe nice pc grilled fish Look for it before end of summer


looking forward to you blasting those goals brother. The key is chicken and finding seasonings that you like to make it taste good  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156423"/>
> 
> There is the protein


Nicely done



> it's only enough to get by for a few days


Yeh.. just skimming through that it looks like about 3 days worth of food.....it's funny how all the time and prep for the week and even for a perticular meal even..and its gone in a instance

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156424

----------


## zaggahamma

Pics workin better than ever

1/2 to 2/3rds of these antioxidants filled goodies

1818/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1 chunk/bite watermelon

----------


## NACH3

> it's only enough to get by for a few days


I know right we make all that food/greens sweet potatoes and 30oz of chicken a day + it goes fast lol

----------


## zaggahamma

.6 oz fresh mozzarella

Chocolate peanuts

2100/day

----------


## Simon1972

scrambled eggs on 1 slice toast- a block of cheese- peanuts- apple- coffee latte- nougat and a banana

----------


## NACH3

Good to have you here Simon  :Wink: 

Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 8 egg whites cheese, 2 slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt... 30 min gym

----------


## Gaspaco

Deef eggs potatoes brocoli

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana... Going for a walk/3k maybe jog a lil 

Then breakfast out(will post it up later)!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Good to have you here Simon 
> 
> Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 8 egg whites cheese, 2 slices of Daves Powerseed bread


What's eggs whites cheese?

J/k...know u mean cheese also but what kind please  :7up:

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 orange chicken lunch special

Few oz crystal light

475/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee. Then onto a workout. So technically my Pre workout coffee with real cream. Yummy!

----------


## C3RB3RUS

1st i ate a 9 stick asparagus and little spinach shake.

'NOW' i'm eating a steak, i cooked, that's been blended because I didn't want to chew it up and eat it with all the other shit I cooked it with. -washed it off in the sink and in-the-blender it went. still tasty

I lack water! 
Needed: -ruler -permanent marker -1 gallon-O-water

----------


## zaggahamma

> Coffee. Then onto a workout. So technically my Pre workout coffee with real cream. Yummy!


No sweet?

My cafe con leche was so yummy the other day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No sweet? My cafe con leche was so yummy the other day


No hon. I am sweet enough! 

just take strong coffee with some heavy whipped cream when I don't have any milk....now I never have any milk in the house. LOL. Whipped cream lasts forever. Milk spoils.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Cheat meal ! Frankie and Benny's 

Loaded potatoe skins

15" Boston 7 pizza

Dessert to follow...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cheat meal ! Frankie and Benny's Loaded potatoe skins 15" Boston 7 pizza Dessert to follow...


 now that's a cheat....  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Denver Omelet(egg whites) w/salsa, potatoes O'brien, wheat toast, 2 slices of bacon, water/coffee w/1 splenda

----------


## bina

> Icecream :P


I'm not sure if I can be your friend! Ice Cream= my Achilles heal...and I can't have any. ? ?

----------


## NACH3

> I'm not sure if I can be your friend! Ice Cream= my Achilles heal...and I can't have any. ? ?


Lmao

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm not sure if I can be your friend! Ice Cream= my Achilles heal...and I can't have any. ? ?


What about low fat low sugar blue bell vanilla with natty peanut butter and crushed brownie brittle on top?

----------


## RaginCajun

Bio, finally a s'mores quest bar!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio, finally a s'mores quest bar!


 how do you like it? I just picked up a couple more cases :Wink: 

Lunch time

----------


## NACH3

> What's eggs whites cheese?
> 
> J/k...know u mean cheese also but what kind please


Lol... I'll use say 1/3c of sharp cheddar(it's the only time I eat cheese is w/breakfast and cottage cheese b4 bed.... And it's just the egg whites and cheese unless I specify  :Wink: 

Way to be on top of me Zag! I like that about this thread

----------


## NACH3

> how do you like it? I just picked up a couple more cases
> 
> Lunch time


Very Nice!I eat a lot of greens and you just put me to shame if you eat that much every time you have em(which I'm sure you do)...

Is it b/c of your cutting(that it's more) and that your carb cycling?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Very Nice!I eat a lot of greens and you just put me to shame if you eat that much every time you have em(which I'm sure you do)...
> 
> Is it b/c of your cutting(that it's more) and that your carb cycling?


Yeah my greens look like that 2 times ed right now but as i drop the carbs i will be bumping them to 3 then 4 times ed with the portions just like that

----------


## NACH3

> Yeah my greens look like that 2 times ed right now but as i drop the carbs i will be bumping them to 3 then 4 times ed with the portions just like that


Makes sense ya gotta fill up  :Wink:  I'm gonna spice mine up w/some cucumber(stolen) lol. Keep grindin, nicely done

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower/broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> Makes sense ya gotta fill up  I'm gonna spice mine up w/some cucumber(stolen) lol. Keep grindin, nicely done
> 
> 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower/broccoli


The greens help you lean out to because your body burns more calories digesting them then what the greens have. That is why i do not count the greens toward my carb needs for the day. The greens are always in addition to

----------


## MR-FQ320

Dessert : Amarettini - luxurious amaretto, strawberries and pomegranate with a layer of cream and crumbled biscuits on top.

----------


## Gaspaco

Whey
Oats
EVOO
Water

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar wild hog sausage and one double protein English muffin

----------


## RaginCajun

> how do you like it? I just picked up a couple more cases Lunch time <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156429"/>


Pretty damn good!

----------


## NACH3

> The greens help you lean out to because your body burns more calories digesting them then what the greens have. That is why i do not count the greens toward my carb needs for the day. The greens are always in addition to


Ok now I got ya on the show idea as well!  :Wink:  When cutting I do the same thing... Except I never counted my greens either now that I think about it, but I don't compete... But I will still try to get to 6-7% ... Plus It's what fills us up when cutting carbs out/down etc

----------


## TheNewSal

Water, tilapia, broccoli, sweet patatoss

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Water, tilapia, broccoli, sweet patatoss


New Sal in the house.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Bio, finally a s'mores quest bar!


I am going to have to find these now!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken and 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am going to have to find these now!


They have crack in them!

My fav are double chocolate chunk, s'mores, cookie dough, and cookies n cream. A girl I know loves the raspberry cheesecake one.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> They have crack in them! My fav are double chocolate chunk, s'mores, cookie dough, and cookies n cream. A girl I know loves the raspberry cheesecake one.


I need to look at nutritional profile. They sounds too delish for my tiny macros!

----------


## NACH3

I keep hearing this hype w/these quest bars I'm gonna go and buy a box of the smores or raspberry cheesecake?! Sounds good I'll buy a couple first 

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Quest bars are good but they are a little spendy I think! And I even get them at a cheap price!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quest bars are good but they are a little spendy I think! And I even get them at a cheap price!


24 bucks for 12 bars. There not that spends and I usually get ten buck off if I spend fifty

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 bucks off isn't a bad deal. Where do you get yours at? 

It's just hard for me to justify It when you can make how many meals for 25$. But that's just my opinion. 

But they are tasty that's for sure.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol... I'll use say 1/3c of sharp cheddar(it's the only time I eat cheese is w/breakfast and cottage cheese b4 bed.... And it's just the egg whites and cheese unless I specify 
> 
> Way to be on top of me Zag! I like that about this thread


figured youd like that

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

1177/day

blended just in time for the 2nd half of the pelican massacre

----------


## Bio-Active

> 10 bucks off isn't a bad deal. Where do you get yours at? It's just hard for me to justify It when you can make how many meals for 25$. But that's just my opinion. But they are tasty that's for sure.


well I have to make those meals anyway. The bars and my night casein shake are in addition to my normal food intake and if you look at how clean I eat you would understand why I look forward to them. It's not about the money for me but I totally understand you saving a buck if you can

----------


## GingerbeardJ

I'm in the same boat with the eating clean. And if I could I would devour them right now being in prep. Every Time a customer brings one up I get a little jealous...and hungry lol! But yeah gotta save every chance you get when your paying for two contest preps :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm in the same boat with the eating clean. And if I could I would devour them right now being in prep. Every Time a customer brings one up I get a little jealous...and hungry lol! But yeah gotta save every chance you get when your paying for two contest preps


I use them as a snack in the middle of the night. Usually 2-4 hours after I go to sleep I wake up so hungry I have to get up and eat. The quest bar gets me by and there is only 160 calories

----------


## bina

> What about low fat low sugar blue bell vanilla with natty peanut butter and crushed brownie brittle on top?


That sound delicious! I will look for that at the store. You add the brownie brittle? I'm not sure what that is

----------


## bina

Apple dipped in natural peanut butter (keeps my sweet tooth in check) and 3oz of chicken. Yum!

----------


## NACH3

> I use them as a snack in the middle of the night. Usually 2-4 hours after I go to sleep I wake up so hungry I have to get up and eat. The quest bar gets me by and there is only 160 calories


My body just jumps up at the same damn time each night needing something to eat to put me back to sleep(usually a fiber bar ATM but gonna go grab some of these quests!

----------


## NACH3

6.2 oz baked chicken breast, 1/2c brown rice, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios, steamed cauliflower & asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6.2 oz baked chicken breast, 1/2c brown rice, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios, steamed cauliflower & asparagus


your making me hungry and I have to wait another 30 minutes to eat

----------


## Bio-Active

There is my little stash

----------


## NACH3

> your making me hungry and I have to wait another 30 minutes to eat


Only decent thing(sometimes) on a clean bulk... Don't have to really count but weigh and eye lol getting this down better now  :Wink: 

Funny b/c sometimes if I forget to eat(b4 you started cutting) I would see when you ate or would've are just b4 you posted lol

----------


## NACH3

> There is my little stash


Lil??? That's nice just walk open door and crush  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lil??? That's nice just walk open door and crush


lmao I take advantage of those sales. Wouldn't want to run out of the s'mores flavor

----------


## NACH3

> lmao I take advantage of those sales. Wouldn't want to run out of the s'mores flavor


Oh I see that lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> They have crack in them!
> 
> My fav are double chocolate chunk, s'mores, cookie dough, and cookies n cream. A girl I know loves the raspberry cheesecake one.


Reported!!! Lol

Chicfila spicy chicken meal
8 ct nuggets

----------


## Bio-Active

Dinner

----------


## NACH3

> Dinner


Grilled chicken looks sooo much better  :Wink:  or I'm gonna start using light Italian dressing to marinate or just the spices(paprika/Italian seasoning or I need a good chicken seasoning?!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Grilled chicken looks sooo much better  or I'm gonna start using light Italian dressing to marinate or just the spices(paprika/Italian seasoning or I need a good chicken seasoning?!


I use newmans ff Italian dressing and kickn chicken to season my chicken by weber

----------


## NACH3

> I use newmans ff Italian dressing and kickn chicken to season my chicken by weber


That's it Kick n chicken... I saw it and didn't pick it up  :Frown: . Actually FF tastes better to me now...

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's it Kick n chicken... I saw it and didn't pick it up . Actually FF tastes better to me now...


stuff is amazing brother

----------


## zaggahamma

ate only half plus a bite

dog got the rest

1616/day

----------


## NACH3

5oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

couple bites of pudding while making an eclair cake

for the family

my own version with vanilla and choc pudding instead of just vanilla

and nutella instead of choc frosting

and homemade whipped cream

1650/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, light cottage cheese, 2 Tbl sp cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Simon1972

hand full of jelly candies- 2 sausages with onion in sliced bread- scrambled eggs 4 shortcut bacon, one toast- coffee with full cream milk. 1 x banana.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1oz fresh mozzarella

Couple chunks fresh pineapple

1755/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Quest bar


I think ur running out of them  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think ur running out of them


Hahahha I am stalked up for a little while at least

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg salad sammy

2150/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Tropical granola
Liquid egg whites

----------


## zaggahamma

Small piece of a 

Mr goodbar

2333

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, 8egg whites 1/3c cheese, 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## BigMan65

5 whole eggs + 6 egg whites, salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Banana, 2 egg beaters 6 egg whites, 1/3c sharp cheddar, 1c oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein English muffin with homemade cheddar n venison chorizo Patty (with onions, red n green bell peppers, and sweet pickled jalapeños) and two eggs

The lady was impressed!

----------


## Bio-Active

Preworkout Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rilled chicken breast 222 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham scrambled eggs & baby swiss

Torrilla panini

3.16 oz cold coca cola

555 calories/day

Lil golf today epcot tonight

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1 egg and 4 pieces of bacon. So tasty! Coffee with whipped cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

Sampled my eclair cake bout an hour ago

Wow yummy

700/day

Tee time 2:04

----------


## bina

Piece of Ezekiel bread with peanut butter

----------


## NACH3

Damn it forgot my food and just hopped on the highway...

Whey shake w/2 scoops and a banana  :Frown:  Gonna find something will post it...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

Grabbed a turkey club on wheat w/provolone

----------


## bignath4607

6 scrambled eggs on 2 protein toast with a pinch of chilli

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

10oz rotisserie chicken breast, edit** white rice :2nono: (1.5c)corazonas heart bar(oatmeal square - choc chip)

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars. Didn't have a choice on the road

----------


## NACH3

> 2 quest bars. Didn't have a choice on the road


12oz rotisserie chicken breast, sweet potato(205g), steamed cauliflower/broccoli

----------


## bartman314

banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple liters of h2o on the golf course

& a golden deicious apple

755/day

Saw these on the course..cajun prolly like 4 dinner

----------


## RaginCajun

> Couple liters of h2o on the golf course & a golden deicious apple 755/day Saw these on the course..cajun prolly like 4 dinner <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156479"/>


Yummmm

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yummmm


They looked tender?

----------


## zaggahamma

On my 3rd large screwdriver

1888/day

----------


## NACH3

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachio mix

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Going to bed hungry!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Going to bed hungry!


no you need to eat  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> no you need to eat


Really?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Really?


yes  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Like a no fat Greek yogurt.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Like a no fat Greek yogurt.


something to get you through the night. When you sleep is the longest period your body goes without food. How about cottage cheese and some healthy fat before bed

----------


## NACH3

> Really?


Something girly... Whst about a shk? Casein if Ya got it is like a milkshake real thick... Is that a no no on your diet? ON GS only has like 5 carbs 24-30g protein  :Wink: 

Casein shk, cottage cheese, fiber bar(30min)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> something to get you through the night. When you sleep is the longest period your body goes without food. How about cottage cheese and some healthy fat before bed


No cottage cheese here. Dannon 2x protein and some raw almonds will have to do  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> No cottage cheese here. Dannon 2x protein and some raw almonds will have to do


ok that's better. Think of it like throwing wood on the fire. Keep that fire burning and you keep burning calories. The last thing you want is your body going into starvation mode. Then it will hold on to anything it can for reserve fuel

----------


## zaggahamma

Wtg guys

Girly prolly asleep so ill post my epcot snack

5 coconut cookies

2333

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ok that's better. Think of it like throwing wood on the fire. Keep that fire burning and you keep burning calories. The last thing you want is your body going into starvation mode. Then it will hold on to anything it can for reserve fuel


I do like to keep that belly fat. Pisses me off.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wtg guys Girly prolly asleep so ill post my epcot snack 5 coconut cookies 2333


get those cookies out of your system before you start your cut

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Something girly... Whst about a shk? Casein if Ya got it is like a milkshake real thick... Is that a no no on your diet? ON GS only has like 5 carbs 24-30g protein  Casein shk, cottage cheese, fiber bar(30min)


I had a whey shake for diner. Actually other then an egg that's all I ate today until a few minutes ago.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wtg guys Girly prolly asleep so ill post my epcot snack 5 coconut cookies 2333


Ha. LoL No cookies for girly.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ha. LoL No cookies for girly.


nope no cookies for you

----------


## zaggahamma

Cut? I thought i been on a cut....lol...

I just said im gonna improve a few dinners a week

Almost home and plenty early for spurs game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cut? I thought i been on a cut....lol... I just said im gonna improve a few dinners a week Almost home and plenty early for spurs game


haha just giving you a hard time

----------


## NACH3

> I had a whey shake for diner. Actually other then an egg that's all I ate today until a few minutes ago.


Wow... Well I'm glad you ate  :Smilie: . You would've done fasted cardio in the am too? You are lucky to have Phen Phen  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> Quest bar


Where do you get yours at(quest bars by box) costco have em?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Where do you get yours at(quest bars by box) costco have em?


no you have to go to a supp store. Seems like we have one on every street corner around here or in each malll

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg salad sammy

2727/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Eclair cake dessert

3300

----------


## Gaspaco

Whey
Oats 
EVOO
water

----------


## bignath4607

Steak 300g 3 whole eggs and i will have a bowl of porridge with a scoop of whey in it too

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

> no you have to go to a supp store. Seems like we have one on every street corner around here or in each malll


Thx brother(was tryin not to go that route  :Wink: 

Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 6 egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1/3c sharp ched, 2 slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## bignath4607

350g chicken with fresh egg noodles and broccoli banana after this is my preferred pre workout meal

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

Hyde pre workout and quest bar post

----------


## RaginCajun

Sipping on BCAAs 

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana, 6 egg whites 2egg beaters 1/4 cup cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## bignath4607

300g turkey breast jacket potato with 100g cottage cheese and 6 asparagus stalks

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


You said you cut back the chicken portion (s) for summer cut? So do u eat cut a small piece of b4 reheating then how do u use the strips

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 orange chicken lunch special

Crystal light

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

about 8 oz of chicken thighs, one sweet pot, and a banana

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, unsalted cashews(20g), steamed asparagus

----------


## GingerbeardJ

2 slices of Ezekiel bread slice of fat free cheese 6 oz of chicken breast and 2 oz turkey breast. And one cinnamon toast rice cake for dessert. :Smilie:

----------


## bignath4607

200g monkfish with 200g wholegrain rice with vegetable medley and lemon drizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Since last night's snack I had one cup of cabbage and 6 oz of grilled tilapia. About to eat a yogurt. In the meantime bio active and Nach, zag have made multiple posts today.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wow... Well I'm glad you ate . You would've done fasted cardio in the am too? You are lucky to have Phen Phen


I do not do fasted an cardio. I start too early to get up any earlier. 

I haven't taken phen for nearly a week. I like to hop off for a few days and then hop back on. I only dose at 15mg, 1/2 pill.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

bowl full of bean stew and some rice... yeah very complicated and interesting i know.... :/ lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> I do not do fasted an cardio. I start too early to get up any earlier. 
> 
> I haven't taken phen for nearly a week. I like to hop off for a few days and then hop back on. I only dose at 15mg, 1/2 pill.


Oh that makes sense... I just saw it in a post a lil while back and I figured it was a form of ephedrine(but had to look it up) and my Pop had mentioned something like that in the military  :Wink:

----------


## Gaspaco

Beef brocoli

----------


## NACH3

6.20oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato,

----------


## RaginCajun

6 strawberries and 2 mozz string cheese sticks

----------


## DCI

200g ground steak beef, 62g rice, 100g peas and 100g raspberries.

----------


## RaginCajun

cookies n cream quest bar and a gala apple

----------


## zaggahamma

Filled Dreamboat Annie to the rim  :AaGreen22: 

1122/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156499"/> Filled Dreamboat Annie to the rim  1122/day


I can see why you call it post workout shake of the gods!

----------


## Gorge

2 burgers fresh off the BBQ and a huge salad! : P

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 burgers fresh off the BBQ and a huge salad! : P


how apprapo your user name to this thread  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, Steamed asparagus, 35g unsalted cashew/almonds/pistacios...

Edit* added 2/3c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz steak 8oz sweat potato.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156500

----------


## RaginCajun

3 left over pieces of fried speckled trout

1 link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage 

One corn on the cob with garlic salt and crushed black pepper

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156499"/> Filled Dreamboat Annie to the rim  1122/day


What is this?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156500"/>


Ok. That's just odd. Over easy on pizza????

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chocolate Shakeology. I know I know. I had to try this. Seriously delish but light on protein. Maybe. Maybe I should have added 2 over easy eggs to the side. LoL  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate protein shake made with almond milk

Few pieces of brownie brittle topped with natty PB 

Right at 2000 cals for the day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1tbl sp PB 1/2 banana, 

Edit** I have not eaten the cottage cheese or fiber bar... 

Think im gonna cut the carbs out but looking for other options(I'm gonna be picking up quest bars now - I know Bio and I eat very similar almost identical lol  :Wink:  throw me some options pls...

----------


## zaggahamma

> What is this?


Lol zagga pwo shake

I just named the cup today

"Dreamboat Annie"

Felt a lil playful biking to and fro the gym kn the rain felt blessed

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Got .5 lb atlantic shrimps marinating

Gonna tossem in with a mix of penne red pepper lil squash lil light cream sauce

Soon as these bulls put the bucks to rest

Pic to follow of course

----------


## zaggahamma

Uh huh

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice looking dish zagga

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Looks delicious I'd kill for some pasta!!! :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Ty RC

Shrimps r sooooo filling especially with pasta lol

Dog got half the pasta i accidentally ate all the shrimps

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

It was pretty good ginger

Easy too...semi homemade...took less than 15 min prep and cook....only 7 min 2 cook....7 min 2 pee&deveinl shrimps

----------


## GingerbeardJ

That's not at all bad!! I would kill to be your dog for a week also with all those scraps it gets! I bet that's a lean dog! :Wink:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken tender 8 oz jasmine rice and of course some sriracha sauce.

----------


## NACH3

Light Greek yogurt(dash cinnamon & dash cocoa)

----------


## bina

Fake ice cream...extra think protein smoothie eaten with a spoon!!

1scoop vanilla Caesin protein powder, cup of almond milk, 1tbs pb2, 1 tbs N-PB, and lots of ice

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's not at all bad!! I would kill to be your dog for a week also with all those scraps it gets! I bet that's a lean dog!


His dog eats well!

----------


## zaggahamma

> His dog eats well!


Leaner than i 

She ate better when the chickfila came home free

She does ok still lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Will also share with dog

1818/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Shake

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 slice toast (heel) w natty pb yum

1919/day yay...sub 2k

----------


## bignath4607

Bow of porridge with 1 scoop pb 1 teaspoon flaxoil and a scoop of whey

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ok. That's just odd. Over easy on pizza????


Yes in deed...Actually pretty darn tasty....I might even add bacon with it next



> Chocolate Shakeology. I know I know. I had to try this. Seriously delish but light on protein. Maybe. Maybe I should have added 2 over easy eggs to the side. LoL


lol




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156501"/>
> 
> Uh huh


Nice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 6 egg whites 2egg beaters 1/4c cheese, 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whey shk w/banana, Apple, 6 egg whites 2egg beaters 1/4c cheese, 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread


your up early Nack


Mr Hyde pre-workout

----------


## Wintermaul

150g pulled pork with 300g broccoli and 50g carrots

----------


## NACH3

> your up early Nack
> 
> 
> Mr Hyde pre-workout


Always... Up at 2:30-300 and starting the day.... Gotta eat b4 gym and I hate going when everyone is there(it's packed by 530am)

Pre w/o neon volt 2scoops

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Always... Up at 2:30-300 and starting the day.... Gotta eat b4 gym and I hate going when everyone is there(it's packed by 530am) Pre w/o neon volt 2scoops


That's dedication!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Always... Up at 2:30-300 and starting the day.... Gotta eat b4 gym and I hate going when everyone is there(it's packed by 530am)
> 
> Pre w/o neon volt 2scoops


I am doing the same now. Got to the gym at about 315 am..... Quest bar post workout to get by till next meal. Off to work

----------


## NACH3

Thx Girly... I'm tryin!  :Wink:  awesome Bio!

Post w/o whey shk w/banana and 1 Tbl sp PB, 8 egg whites cheese(1/4c), 1c oatmeal!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## GirlyGymRat

6 oz grilled tilapia. 2 c cabbage.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(215g), steamed corn/*added steamed asparagus too(2c total)

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 300g potatoes and 100g peas with strong coffee pre workout

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake

666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

breaking my 16 hour fast with:

8 oz of chicken thighs, lil cheddar cheese, homemade raspberry chipotle sour cream, all wrapped in a wheat low carb wrap.

sweet pot with cinnamon and splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

> breaking my 16 hour fast with:
> 
> 8 oz of chicken thighs, lil cheddar cheese, homemade raspberry chipotle sour cream, all wrapped in a wheat low carb wrap.
> 
> sweet pot with cinnamon and splenda


got me beat by 3.5 hours

----------


## RaginCajun

> got me beat by 3.5 hours


didn't know you were fasting

i am following a 16 hour fast, followed by 8 great hours of eating!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> didn't know you were fasting
> 
> i am following a 16 hour fast, followed by 8 great hours of eating!!!!!!!!


i didnt either your post just made me count the hours from my last nomming and mine was 12.5  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6.20oz baked chicken breast, wheat pasta, lil butter(high omega 3's w/fish oil),

----------


## Wintermaul

Oatmealbread with ham

----------


## bina

Spark....to get out of my cranky being right now!

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken tenders no carbs :Frown:

----------


## MR-FQ320

Tuna steaks, baked beans. 

Fat free Greek yoghurt, sugar free jelly.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.20oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

banana, 7 strawberries, and a gala apple

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz of chicken breast and sadly again zero carbs:'(

----------


## C3RB3RUS

fruit nut medley, water, and liver aminos, with a pork-chop and spinach shake coming up. __________ is the best way to cook a pork chop.

----------


## DCI

200g ground steak beef 60g rice and 100g broc with 100g raspberries for desert

----------


## RaginCajun

> fruit nut medley, water, and liver aminos, with a pork-chop and spinach shake coming up. __________ is the best way to cook a pork chop.


Deep fried!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bina

> fruit nut medley, water, and liver aminos, with a pork-chop and spinach shake coming up. __________ is the best way to cook a pork chop.


What is liver aminos? 

I like to cook mine with a small amount of olive oil on in a pan on the stove.

----------


## RaginCajun

smores quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Big bowl of tuna...Lil cheese ...mayo...hot sauce....Lil bit of Italian dressin...

No over easy egg  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Deep fried!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was thinking exact same thing!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil orange chicken

Lil pork fried rice

And Lil of these



1500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus/corn(2c+), light cottage cheese(2/3c) lil unsalted cashews/Almonds(18g)

----------


## GingerbeardJ

50 grams of carbs from jasmine rice 8 oz of 96/4 beef. First carb meal today finally!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156522

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156522"/>


Ox tail?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ox tail?


I guess osobucco

----------


## RaginCajun

> I guess osobucco


That is what popped to mind when I saw it but couldn't tell

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, chicken thigh, lil cheddar, homemade raspberry chipotle sour cream, and half an avocado 

Dark chocolate n natty pb protein shake

Macros for the day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana, 1tbl sp PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna share this with dog

2111/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156529"/> Gonna share this with dog 2020/day


Your dog eats more then I do. LoL

----------


## zaggahamma

> Your dog eats more then I do. LoL


She would love to b bulkin

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .77 of it

2500/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Refeed/carb up day :-))
1. Granola, egg whites
2. Oats, egg whites, 1 scoop isolate
3. Ham egg cup cake
4. Tuna mayo salad
5. Oats, whey isolate 
6. Chicken rice veg
7. Quark, peanuts

Totals: 2911 cals 42/33/25

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream novelty

2650

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate w peanuts

2800

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ox tail?





> I guess osobucco


Lamb..lol..I can't Remember which part though....i looked up ossobuco and it does look exactly like that 



> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156530"/>
> 
> Ate .77 of it
> 
> 2500/day


Looks good

----------


## bignath4607

Bran flakes with bananna and a nut mix follwed by a whey shake

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Morning...

Whey shk, Apple, 6egg whites 2 egg beaters, 2slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

2 scoops neon volt pre workout

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## MR-FQ320

Not another quest bar ???

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk/PB(1tbl sp), 6 egg whites 2egg beaters, 1/4c cheese, 1c oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## bina

Post w/o shake 

1 scoop protein, 6 starwberries, 1/2 banana, 1tbs N PB, 1 cup almond milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

With coke

----------


## NACH3

6.35oz baked chicken breast, 1c+ wheat pasta(high Omega 3), 

Edit** took out asparagus and just had the carbs w/2tbl sp of Parmesan cheese(1.5g fat)

----------


## RaginCajun

breaking my 16 hour fast with:

8 oz of chicken thighs, lil cheddar cheese, homemade raspberry chipotle sour cream, all wrapped in a wheat low carb wrap.

sweet pot with cinnamon and splenda

----------


## bignath4607

Chicken and egg salad with lemon and herb homemade dressing

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 egg whites 1/4 cup fat free cheese. 3 slices of turkey bacon

----------


## Gaspaco

Salad

----------


## zaggahamma

water and whatever grass flew in my mouth mowing the grass  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## CharlesThe4th

Bowl of mix fruit and 8 oz tilapia

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken tenders.

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice(fish oil/Vit D3) handful if unsalted cashews almonds(12-15g)

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 20g unsalted almonds cashews, steamed asparagus


 you need more greens  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Left over ossobuco...I mean lamb

----------


## RaginCajun

7 strawberries, small box of raisins, a gala apple, and a cookies n cream quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil bit of pb....cpl...oreos

----------


## NACH3

> you need more greens


You think?? My next meal will have 2c of asparagus, I'm actually outta veggies to steam atm, gotta go tonight  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a fruit bowl with the wife

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of this orange chicken

& pork flied rice

Lil crystal light

888/day

.
.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 egg whites 1/4 cup fat free cheese. Pre workout meal for posing practice :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, 15g unsalted almonds/cashews

----------


## money0351

1/2 lb of wild boar topped with caramelized onions and jalapeño mustard

----------


## C3RB3RUS

boar, damn. mmm, i'm eating vegetables and f*#king coconut oil. Can't wait until i can get some mayo, avocados, sausage, and eggs. at least i have my 'flavor to go' lemonade...

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1/2 lb of wild boar topped with caramelized onions and jalapeño mustard


Incredible! !! Welcome 2 the thread!

----------


## zaggahamma

Several vodka cran-grapes

1313/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, chicken thigh, lil cheddar, homemade raspberry chipotle sour cream, and half an avocado 

Dark chocolate n natty pb protein shake

Macros for the day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156564

----------


## NACH3

1/2c ff cottage cheese(fish oil)/fiber bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1/2c ff cottage cheese(fish oil)/fiber bar


Fish oil something new?

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna nibble a lil on this

10 hour Slow cooked then bbq spare ribs

Side of also 10hr slow cooked carrots onions and red peppers over a bed of

Mashed taters

Ate about 3/4

2020 /day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Silvercrank

I wish i had a girl right now.

I'm having some cottage cheese, and egg whites before bed.

----------


## NACH3

> Fish oil something new?


Nada, just need to keep track of the fat  :Wink:  and coordinate it w/my more fatty meals  :Wink: 

Casein shk w/Nutella 1 Tbl sp

----------


## NACH3

Finally jumped on the quest bar band waggon(didn't have a box of the smores so I got cinnamon roll) 17g of fiber  :Wink: 

1st and definitely not the last  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Finally jumped on the quest bar band waggon(didn't have a box of the smores so I got cinnamon roll) 17g of fiber  1st and definitely not the last


just had a quest bar s'mores. Haven't tried cinnamon..... How is it?

----------


## NACH3

> just had a quest bar s'mores. Haven't tried cinnamon..... How is it?


Goooood!!!

I'll be gettin a few more boxes but I want a box of the smores too!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Goooood!!!
> 
> I'll be gettin a few more boxes but I want a box of the smores too!


Nutrition look good i just looked em up.... $2 each 

Are they chewy? I never liked the chewy protein bars only the crunchy (zone perfect were my favs)

----------


## NACH3

> Nutrition look good i just looked em up.... $2 each 
> 
> Are they chewy? I never liked the chewy protein bars only the crunchy (zone perfect were my favs)


A lil chewy but good.... Different but I definitely like!!!

I can see these becoming real addicting  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156565"/>
> 
> Gonna nibble a lil on this
> 
> 10 hour Slow cooked then bbq spare ribs
> 
> Side of also 10hr slow cooked carrots onions and red peppers over a bed of
> 
> Mashed taters
> ...


Somebodyyyyys in beeed lol

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## DCI

300g potatoes with 170g chicken and 100g broc with a bannana

----------


## MR-FQ320

Mackerel, lettuce, cherry tomatoes

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dannon 2x protein yogurt and a coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/1/2 banana, 6egg whites 2 egg beaters, 1c oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

Sipping on some BCAAs

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black as well...

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwich 
Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites 2 egg beaters 1/4c cheese, banana

----------


## bignath4607

6 egg omlette with rice and mixed beans

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(215g), steamed cauliflower,

----------


## DCI

300g potatoes 170g chicken and 3 soft boiled eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half only

333/day

----------


## GingerbeardJ

1cup of oatmeal with some cinnamon swirl protein in it. Black coffee.

----------


## Silvercrank

4 eggs, 1 cup of oatmeal, blueberries, whey protien, and some almonds, after i finish i will have my Beast Mode pre workout supplement before i do biceps/triceps.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

> Ate half only
> 
> 333/day


Zag, you really like Chinese food huh?!  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zag, you really like Chinese food huh?!


Yes...quick and easy 

Funny story..the wife is/was a picky eater and wouldn't touch Chinese food so for years i rarely/never had it then she got a hold of some good ny style orange chicken and pk fried rice and can eat it everyday and now we r able to share 1 lunch special at $6 u cant beat it

----------


## RaginCajun

whole meat lovers MOD pizza and a lemonade

i should report myself!

----------


## NACH3

> whole meat lovers MOD pizza and a lemonade
> 
> i should report myself!


I got ya - Reported! LOL

6.20oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta high omega 3(fish oil), 1/4 avocado

Added steamed broccoli/cauliflower(1.5c)

----------


## Silvercrank

I want a chicken bacon ranch pizza with chipotle dipping sauce....

----------


## MR-FQ320

Tuna omelette

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna Ostrim sweet and spicy stick.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

smores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo NOG shake  :Smilie: 

999/day

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


Hey Bio I notice you eat a lot of grilled chicken do you season it or marinate it any way or you just keep it simple?

----------


## NACH3

6.1.oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8oz of chicken tenders 8 oz white sweet potato

----------


## bartman314

2% greek yogurt, nuts raisins.

----------


## zaggahamma

A beautiful caesar salad

I ate .77 dog got the rest

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156589

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Vanilla meal replacement shake for dinner. i wish i was zag's dog. lol

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz 96/4 ground beef and 8 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156589


Eating in bed shame on u lol

----------


## NACH3

7.2oz Salmon, 1/2 avocado, steamed cauliflower/& broccoli

----------


## davidtheman100

5 tablespoon Egg beaters, 2 whole eggs, 2 scoops of whey iso 100 (chocolate brownie) protein powder and 1/5 cup of water blended up taste just like brownie mix before you put it in the oven  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Crystal light

1666/day

----------


## NACH3

> Crystal light
> 
> 1666/day


Simple yet very effective(especially taste)  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Simple yet very effective(especially taste)


Lotta tastebud involvement there 4 sure amigo

And those lil mexi snacks werent so lil lol

1717/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage, one egg, and grits, all mixed together, topped with sirrachi and sour cream

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana, 1tbl sp if natty PB,

----------


## zaggahamma

Zaga oats

Ate half at most ...yup dog got it

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1960

----------


## Silvercrank

half a mango, almonds, salad /w spinach and balsamic vinegar, 8 egg whites, 2 cups of milk

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 oz fresh mozz cheese

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate &peanut bar

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Eclair cake

2666/day

----------


## davidtheman100

Half tub Chocolate ice cream, Bowl of pasta, 3 bags of fritos

----------


## Zodiac82

> Eating in bed shame on u lol


lol.




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156591"/>
> 
> Crystal light
> 
> 1666/day





> Zaga oats<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156592"/>
> 
> Ate half at most ...yup dog got it
> 
> 1919/day





> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156593"/>
> 
> 1960

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6egg whites 1/4c cheese, 2 slices of Daves Powerseed bread,

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS 2 scoops

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am so hungry, gonna break down and have some oatmeal!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i am so hungry, gonna break down and have some oatmeal!!!!


eat!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj.... Happy Friday!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> eat!!!!!!!!


I did!!! I feel much better now  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham egg and cheese croissant 
Spicy Fiesta turkey wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos

----------


## NACH3

1c oatmeal, 6 egg whites 1/4c cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1c oatmeal, 6 egg whites 1/4c cheese


Back is huge and ripped bro

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol.


Lol i know how hypocritical

----------


## zaggahamma

The other half of my cafe con lech from Wednesday reheated

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of this 

525/day

----------


## NACH3

> Back is huge and ripped bro


Thx Zag... Didn't know this(I'm starting to get more veins in my back) and I visited my grandparents and the first thing out they're mouth was "are you takin steroids " LOL of course not!! Haha

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(205g), steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

Hahaha Nach! And back looks thick!

Grilled chicken wheat poboy with salt n vinegar chips

----------


## NACH3

> Hahaha Nach! And back looks thick!
> 
> Grilled chicken wheat poboy with salt n vinegar chips


LOL yeah the grandparents caught me off gaurd

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 3/4c brown rice, steamed cauliflower

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> LOL yeah the grandparents caught me off gaurd 6.10oz baked chicken breast, 3/4c brown rice, steamed cauliflower


Lol grandparents are funny haha!

8oz tuna and a bag of quest chips.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

4 carb bars
Peanuts

Nothin to ear on the ride home from work
 :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

6.05oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g)

----------


## RaginCajun

cookies n cream quest bar

----------


## mind&muscle

What's better for the carbs and calories brown or white rice ?

----------


## GingerbeardJ

4 oz sirloin steak and 4 oz 96/4 ground beef

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156609

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake aka "the nectar"

 :Smilie: 

1122/day

----------


## NACH3

> What's better for the carbs and calories brown or white rice ?


Better how? They're both good but brown rice is healthier lighter white rice is good too, more starchy higher in cals heavier depends on your goals!

Anyone else?

----------


## zaggahamma

imo the whole starch debate comes down to what your eating the said starch with

like whos gonna eat rice alone?

so REALLY the GI difference is neglibible IMO but brown of course has lil more nutrients

me myself i like it pork fried style

----------


## NACH3

> imo the whole starch debate comes down to what your eating the said starch with
> 
> like whos gonna eat rice alone?
> 
> so REALLY the GI difference is neglibible IMO but brown of course has lil more nutrients
> 
> me myself i like it pork fried style


Of course, Im basing it off my meals so their you go :Wink: ... Good point Zag, the whole meal will be dependent on what the person bases his food around / training goals etc ?!

----------


## NACH3

Nibbling on a quest bar - guilty - cinnamon swirl it's goood!

----------


## zaggahamma

Guilty why? i thought they were sound?

----------


## C3RB3RUS

half slab of round steak, with ground fennel; coriander; cloves; cardamom; cumin; and shredded garlic all smothered in Mayo. i had three tablespoons of chunky blue cheese dressing too. -not bad at all -delicious in fact. 

I'm almost certain that i'm still eating <50g of carbs a day. but i think i came close to over doing it. I didn't know cottage cheese had 10g of carbs a cup! i'm about to start counting; today's breakfast and dinner were just too delicious. breakfast was half an avocado, 1 snack stick jalapeno mozzarella cheese, 3 fried eggs, and half 1 hot house tomato all smothered in mayo.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## NACH3

> 5.75 oz rotisserie chicken 50 grams cashews and greens


Ooohhh rotisserie  :Wink: 

6.1oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus/broccoli(2.5c total)/ 2/3 of an avacodo

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken tenders and 8 oz of sweat potatoes.

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef short ribs and veg

For me and the bitch

Lil over 500 calories 4 me...almost same 4 her..ribs lil tough& was still lil full from shake

1630/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1699/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk(made it 15 min ago forgot) lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs game snack

----------


## zaggahamma

I like pace better

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Only ate 1 serving

1888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156616"/>
> 
> Spurs game snack


Wizards doin there thang!!



Attachment 156619

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

^^^ate half at most^^^

Yup dog likes cream o wheat too



2100

----------


## Silvercrank

It's my bday today. Steak, Prawns, Mushrooms.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol HBD!

----------


## Silvercrank

Thanks man

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 golden delicious apple

Lil natty pb

2200/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Nature valley chocolate protein granola, egg whites

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanut bar

2555/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Tuna omelette wi paprika

----------


## Wintermaul

Low-fat ham with broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6 egg whites 1/4c cheese, 2 slices of Daves Powerseed bread

----------


## MR-FQ320

PWO strawberry whey isolate. Protein chocolate cake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Hyde

----------


## [email protected]

Bacon, egg and cheese McGriddle. 2 of 'em.

----------


## NACH3

Ate ^^ already, Banana, lil OJ... pre w/o ON GS 2-3 scoops(gotta get me some more Neon Volt - this sh!t sux) LOL

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

frosted mini wheats with milk

chock full of fiber  :Smilie: 

475/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(205g)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

happy belated birthday! love the presentation!

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks man


Happy happy buddy!!! Nice meal!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## C3RB3RUS

Blended spinach

----------


## zaggahamma

i workout 

therefore

PWO SHAKE  :Smilie: 

LOL

1155/day

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice 1 Tbl sp of Parmesan cheese, steamed asparagus/broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Post cardio and meal replacement shake. Vanilla. Chocolate is better tasting.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## bignath4607

Sorry t moan but i really want some of this ezekial (sorry about spelling) bread we get ****ed in the uk nutrion wise

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

> Sorry t moan but i really want some of this ezekial (sorry about spelling) bread we get ****ed in the uk nutrion wise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I believe you can order it...

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sorry t moan but i really want some of this ezekial (sorry about spelling) bread we get ****ed in the uk nutrion wise Sent from my iPhone using Forum


check the frozen food section in your local supermarket. It's available at almost every store around here

----------


## bignath4607

Whats the chancesof it making it here eatable when i was in florida last year it was like i was in workout heaven golds gym on the doorstep and all the best food at half the price here ...... Yes im jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Zodiac82

5 pieces of chicken
3 hot dogs

----------


## NACH3

> check the frozen food section in your local supermarket. It's available at almost every store around here


Really?! I haven't checked the frozen food section but that's why probly 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(210g), steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

> Really?! I haven't checked the frozen food section but that's why probly 6.10oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(210g), steamed asparagus


yeah it's often kept frozen because it gives it a better shelf life. There are no preservatives in it

----------


## NACH3

> yeah it's often kept frozen because it gives it a better shelf life. There are no preservatives in it


Nice... That's the only section I haven't even been in lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> Really?! I haven't checked the frozen food section but that's why probly
> 
> 6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(210g), steamed asparagus





> yeah it's often kept frozen because it gives it a better shelf life. There are no preservatives in it





> Nice... That's the only section I haven't even been in lol


It's in the organic section in mine...frozen though

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken teriyaki sub

----------


## zaggahamma

1650/day

----------


## C3RB3RUS

1 Tablespoon of Flax oil (7,000 mg of Omega 3s / tblsp) 1 whole avocado, 1 serving of Brewers yeast, (I think it's tasty, but I'm a dog and not picky) and 25g of whey with some H2O.

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/asparagus, avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana, Nutella 1tbl sp

----------


## Buster Brown

A well deserved gin & tonic!

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and crangrape juice 

For the last couple hours

2121 cals/day

----------


## Buster Brown

> Vodka and crangrape juice For the last couple hours 2121 cals/day


Whose counting....,,,lol

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> Nice... That's the only section I haven't even been in lol


What part of the states you in? In AZ here there's only a couple grocery stores that carry it. Kinda spendy too

----------


## NACH3

> What part of the states you in? In AZ here there's only a couple grocery stores that carry it. Kinda spendy too


CA... They should be at Costco huh? Yeah I heard it's more expensive.... Probly the best bread out there, I use Daves Killer/Powerseeded breads like 21 whole grains seeds nuts etc, 

Quest bar lol I'm hooked(1 box and grabbin like 2-3 more tomorrow...

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> CA... They should be at Costco huh? Yeah I heard it's more expensive.... Probly the best bread out there, I use Daves Killer/Powerseeded breads like 21 whole grains seeds nuts etc,


Actually when I checked Costco I didn't see it. I have to go to like sprouts which is an organic store. 

The Ezekiel cinnamon raisin muffins are bomb to make morning breakfast sandwiches with. Just makes the morning great  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

1 big delicious homemade tostada

2500

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken breast. So boring.  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Whose counting....,,,lol


I know right hard2 count when feeling so good

Helps with my soon 2 b 47 yr old joints

Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Actually when I checked Costco I didn't see it. I have to go to like sprouts which is an organic store. 
> 
> The Ezekiel cinnamon raisin muffins are bomb to make morning breakfast sandwiches with. Just makes the morning great


Oh ok... We got Berkeley Bowl all organic, Whole Foods should carry it(IDK - I'll check), trader joes? I'll have to look up Sprouts or other stores owned by them... Thx if I find some I'll be posting it  :Wink:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> Oh ok... We got Berkeley Bowl all organic, Whole Foods should carry it(IDK - I'll check), trader joes? I'll have to look up Sprouts or other stores owned by them... Thx if I find some I'll be posting it


Whole foods should and trader joes do here so I'm sure they would there for sure! Be careful their addicting! :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> Whole foods should and trader joes do here so I'm sure they would there for sure! Be careful their addicting!


Thx man... I already know! lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate n peanut bar

2727/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves Powerseed bread, OJ today

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS  :Frown:  lol 2-3 scoops

----------


## Zodiac82

> Oh ok... We got Berkeley Bowl all organic, Whole Foods should carry it(IDK - I'll check), trader joes? I'll have to look up Sprouts or other stores owned by them... Thx if I find some I'll be posting it


Nach...did u see when I said it should be in the organic section of ur local grocery?



Attachment 156642

----------


## Bio-Active

5.95 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs. Coffee with real cream  :Big Grin:

----------


## bina

Greek yogurt, berries, oats, almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil Chinese food

Lil coke

444/day

----------


## bignath4607

Ive been weak and had a big fat lamb sunday roast with wayyyy too much gravy nom nom nom

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk(ON GS EMC awesome), 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> Nach...did u see when I said it should be in the organic section of ur local grocery?
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 156642


I did Cancer... Thanks budd-I lol. Going today to get some...

Nice Cinnabon sp

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice 1tbl sp Parmesan, steamed broccoli/asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Tritip steak salad with avocado and steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

> Tritip steak salad with avocado and steamed broccoli


Got me drooling now  :Wink:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Got me drooling now


 I am actually full

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156653

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4 oz jerk chic and 2 florets roasted cauliflower

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz of baked chicken breast and 8 oz of white sweet potato.

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of cocopuffs

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 1 avocado, steamed broccoli(2c)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Cheat meal. Chinese take out. I tossed the rice except for a few fork fulls.  :Smilie:  

On aside note. My stomach just can't hold as much food as it once did. I get full quickly. No complaints here!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Super small serving of cheeseburger mac

And now on my 2nd

Vodka/crangrape

After my 3rd & last i will b at

1800/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156655

----------


## Trevis

Questbar.

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar also

----------


## NACH3

Light cottage cheese(1/2c, handful red grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk(ON GS - Frebch Vanilla - awesome) w/1/2 banana, 4oz skim rest H2O ICE

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil shrimp chow mein

2 chicken drummettes

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Nilla ice cream

2727/day same as yesterday

----------


## jolter604

lamb rice and potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of daves Powerseed bread

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Neon Volt

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 Dannon 2x protein yogurt. I forgot my cottage cheese  :Frown:

----------


## Wintermaul

Chicken breast, broccoli and rice cakes. LOTS of spices, chili, garlic just to name a few.

----------


## uhit

12oz of chicken breast with a dash of salt and 10 calories worth of peri peri sauce.
1/2 cup of steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

fasting, black coffee and BCAAs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal/banana

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 egg whites 4 oz turkey breast made into an omelette

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 2/3

475/day

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(205g), steamed broccoli

----------


## uhit

250g sirloin steak plain because macros  :Frown: 
Cup of brown rice
Red bull sugar free drink

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken thighs, low carb wrap, lil cheddar, and homemade raspberry chipotle sour cream

spinach Caesar salad

banana

----------


## NACH3

> 250g sirloin steak plain because macros 
> Cup of brown rice
> Red bull sugar free drink


Good to see you in here uhit!

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli!

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 300g potatoes and 100g broc

----------


## Bio-Active

5.63 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna. Gotta love pre and post workout carbs only :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156666"/>
> 
> Ate 2/3
> 
> 475/day


Fl.....livin huh 

Turkey club

----------


## bignath4607

350g of steak for a change with 2 whole eggs and fresh egg noodles

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato


Reported. LoL

I just had another yogurt. Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shakeroo

1150/day

----------


## RaginCajun

just had about 3 oz of chicken thigh, two sticks of string cheese, and a quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> just had about 3 oz of chicken thigh, two sticks of string cheese, and a quest bar


 are you hooked on those quest bars?

----------


## RaginCajun

> are you hooked on those quest bars?


been hooked on them since you first introduced them to me a while ago!

there has to be crack in there!

----------


## Bio-Active

> been hooked on them since you first introduced them to me a while ago! there has to be crack in there!


lol I just bought another couple boxes today  :Wink:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> lol I just bought another couple boxes today


Standing at working staring at all the boxes drooling. Just think to myself well if I just eat one?? Lol

8 oz tuna again.

----------


## DCI

Some 200g lean steak mince with 100g peas and 65g rice and 100g raspberries

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(200g), steamed cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## uhit

First time trying a quest bar/protein bar

Had 2. Are they meant to be SUPER CHEWY?

----------


## RaginCajun

> First time trying a quest bar/protein bar Had 2. Are they meant to be SUPER CHEWY?


Depends on which ones you get. I personally like the ones with chunks of chocolate in them, adds to the texture!

Some people heat them in the microwave before eating.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> First time trying a quest bar/protein bar Had 2. Are they meant to be SUPER CHEWY?


Did u like it? What flavor pls I didn't find them this weekend locally. Would like to try!

----------


## bartman314

steel rolled oats with gin saturated raisins (the latter is an old korean folk remedy for inflamed joints)

----------


## bartman314

nach, you changed your pic... i really like the lat spread - very WIDE.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156679

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz of chicken with 4 stalks of asparagus

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156679"/>


Bacon???

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bacon???


????????
Ewww...what kinda bacon do u eat girly lol...
Nah...it's slow cook pork roast

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ???????? Ewww...what kinda bacon do u eat girly lol... Nah...it's slow cook pork roast


 I could not tell lol. Girl bacon = turkey bacon. Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> I could not tell lol. Girl bacon = turkey bacon. Lol


That ain't real bacon!

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage

Spinach salad with baselines yummy dressing! (Bio, that's 2 times greens today!)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage Spinach salad with baselines yummy dressing! (Bio, that's 2 times greens today!)


good job brother.... You know how I preach those greens

----------


## RaginCajun

> good job brother.... You know how I preach those greens


I hear you every time I eat those boring things! 

Protein shake with natty PB 

Macros for the day:

----------


## uhit

> Did u like it? What flavor pls I didn't find them this weekend locally. Would like to try!


They were peanut butter chocolate flavor. My cousin literally ordered 10x24 boxes of them and said I can have some whenever I visit. They were pretty good except for being so darn chewy.

Still prefer getting the protein from chicken, but they seem like a good idea for emergencies and for a little snack so most likely I will use them when the opportunity presents itself... because they are dang tasty.

----------


## NACH3

Thx bartman

6.2oz baked chicken breast, steamed cauliflower/broccoli, avocado

Bout 45 min ago...

----------


## zaggahamma

Me and dog gonna share this burger

I ate 2/3

1630/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1700/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Ffs ! 130AM can't sleep 

Granola , egg whites

----------


## NumLock

oats, some rye toast, 2 whole eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

1969/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> I could not tell lol. Girl bacon = turkey bacon. Lol





> That ain't real bacon!


Lol



> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156685"/>
> 
> Me and dog gonna share this burger
> 
> I ate 2/3
> 
> 1630/day


big burger

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites, 2slices Daves killer seed bread, 4oz green machine

----------


## Bio-Active

2 bog scoops Neon Volt

----------


## NACH3

2 scoops neon volt

----------


## Wintermaul

Chicken and oatmeal! Cinnamon for taste

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post work out

----------


## uhit

40g cheerios
150ml skimmed milk
6 egg whites
25g almonds

Breakfast iifym style

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Been on a new nutrition plan recommended to me by a *FEMALE* Fitness competitor  :Smilie: 

Every day until 3:00 , every 3 hrs oats added 1st 2 meals = Spiniach and 8 egg whtie omlette with a cup of oats and iced coffe with vanillia Protein for creamer taste  :Smilie:  *NO PROTEIN SHAKES* . . . . . this prevents bloating . . . . . . After 3:00 pm *chewable protein only* and fiberous veggies and a target 0 fats not forever just for a few weeks ! After 3:00 eat protein & sides clean food and smaller protions had hungar for about a week and now more energy and feel Sooooo good and no bloating !

I have a dumb question what is a casin shake ? ? ?

Leaning up big time and been on this for almost 3 weeks ! 

Now adding a little more fats back and will do this for 3 more weeks + shroons & onions & tomatos & Garlic to egg whites and now a little cheese & some almond milk , Still *NO PROTEIN SHAKES* all *chewable protein only* and ! ! ! ! ! ! ! I am seeing abs at 55 yrs young with little ab work and normal cardio  :Smilie:  - - - - - belly patch and side handles that were not hugh just had hit a wall to loose last 15lbs around my sides , back, and a belly patch about as big as my 2 hands flat but not lean ! ! ! I am amazed ! ! ! Comments welcome and invited  :Smilie:

----------


## uhit

> Been on a new nutrition plan recommended to me by a *FEMALE* Fitness competitor 
> 
> Every day until 3:00 , every 3 hrs oats added 1st 2 meals = Spiniach and 8 egg whtie omlette with a cup of oats and iced coffe with vanillia Protein for creamer taste  *NO PROTEIN SHAKES* . . . . . this prevents bloating . . . . . . After 3:00 pm *chewable protein only* and fiberous veggies and a target 0 fats not forever just for a few weeks ! After 3:00 eat protein & sides clean food and smaller protions had hungar for about a week and now more energy and feel Sooooo good and no bloating !
> 
> I have a dumb question what is a casin shake ? ? ?
> 
> Leaning up big time and been on this for almost 3 weeks ! 
> 
> Now adding a little more fats back and will do this for 3 more weeks + shroons & onions & tomatos & Garlic to egg whites and now a little cheese & some almond milk , Still *NO PROTEIN SHAKES* all *chewable protein only* and ! ! ! ! ! ! ! I am seeing abs at 55 yrs young with little ab work and normal cardio  - - - - - belly patch and side handles that were not hugh just had hit a wall to loose last 15lbs around my sides , back, and a belly patch about as big as my 2 hands flat but not lean ! ! ! I am amazed ! ! ! Comments welcome and invited


First of all just wanted to say thats beastlike progress. Congratulations! I might give it a go during the last weeks of my cut.

To answer the question, a casein protein shake is literally a protein shake that is slow acting within the body so it lasts longer. Ideal for before bed.
But I don't take shakes so I can't really validate it.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

> Been on a new nutrition plan recommended to me by a *FEMALE* Fitness competitor 
> 
> Every day until 3:00 , every 3 hrs oats added 1st 2 meals = Spiniach and 8 egg whtie omlette with a cup of oats and iced coffe with vanillia Protein for creamer taste  *NO PROTEIN SHAKES* . . . . . this prevents bloating . . . . . . After 3:00 pm *chewable protein only* and fiberous veggies and a target 0 fats not forever just for a few weeks ! After 3:00 eat protein & sides clean food and smaller protions had hungar for about a week and now more energy and feel Sooooo good and no bloating !
> 
> I have a dumb question what is a casin shake ? ? ?
> 
> Leaning up big time and been on this for almost 3 weeks ! 
> 
> Now adding a little more fats back and will do this for 3 more weeks + shroons & onions & tomatos & Garlic to egg whites and now a little cheese & some almond milk , Still *NO PROTEIN SHAKES* all *chewable protein only* and ! ! ! ! ! ! ! I am seeing abs at 55 yrs young with little ab work and normal cardio  - - - - - belly patch and side handles that were not hugh just had hit a wall to loose last 15lbs around my sides , back, and a belly patch about as big as my 2 hands flat but not lean ! ! ! I am amazed ! ! ! Comments welcome and invited


start a thread, don't clog this one up

----------


## RaginCajun

black coffee with splenda

sipping on BCAAs

----------


## uhit

250g of chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1/2 cup spinach
250ml diluted orange squash

----------


## Wintermaul

Questbar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, oatmeal, 6 egg whites 1/4c of cheese

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 egg whites 2 oz turkey breast and coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

6-7 oz chicken thighs, spinach with baselines dressing, and a banana

----------


## uhit

6 oz salmon
150g sweet potatoe

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Also a wing

And few sips ice cold coke

444/day

Happy birthday to me  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy Birthday Zagga!

any plans?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Happy Birthday Zagga!
> 
> any plans?


Ty RC

Outback steakhouse and the mall is all

Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Happy birthday zag. Cake and ice cream later???

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ty RC
> 
> Outback steakhouse and the mall is all
> 
> Lol


no bday spankings from the wifey?

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna 4 stalks of asparagus.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Happy birthday zag. Cake and ice cream later???


Yup and probably yup yup

----------


## zaggahamma

> no bday spankings from the wifey?


In progress

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 c cottage cheese. 1 stuffed bell pepper. 1 apple. 1 pure protein bar. Vanilla shake to finish the day  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

few handfuls of roasted soy beans

----------


## NACH3

Happy Happy Zaggs

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

Added some fresh red grapes/and HD melon

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

cookies and cream quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156695"/>
> 
> Also a wing
> 
> And few sips ice cold coke
> 
> 444/day
> 
> Happy birthday to me


Happy bday zagga!!!!

Chicken breast
Turkey club

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken breast 4 stalks of asparagus

----------


## bignath4607

Turkey and chilli omlette with asparagus

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## uhit

5 egg whites with 1 whole egg fried for last meal of the day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Pineapple ham pepperoni cheese omelette

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, avocado, 1/2c mixed fruit(HD/Cantaloupe/red grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chicken

Lil more coke

777/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Pwo meal. 8oz 96/4 beef and 4 oz of jasmine rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Pineapple ham pepperoni cheese omelette


Sounds good...lol...like somethin I'd whip up

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1-2 banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n crangrape

1/2 bacon cheddar 

Few ff

1/4 caesar salad

----------


## zaggahamma

1750/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade chorizo venison/pork burger (stuffed with cheese, red n green bell peppers, and green onions) 

Corn on the cob 

Protein shake

Quest bar

Macros for the day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 of my remaining burger

2020

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream

Fritos

2999

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites, 1/4c cheese, 2 slices of Dave's power seed bread

----------


## MR-FQ320

Green pepper stuffed with tuna and green pesto, followed by strawberries

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt 2 scoops

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1 cup 2% cottage cheese with a teaspoon of grape jelly. Coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Wintermaul

Ryebread with chicken.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6 egg whites, oatmeal, mixed fruit

----------


## uhit

200ml almond milk
2 weetabix biscuits
6 egg whites
25g almonds
100g turkey bacon

Late breakky

----------


## Zodiac82

3 scrumptious pieces of chicken
Honeybun

----------


## uhit

250g chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1/2 cup broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 3 scrumptious pieces of chicken Honeybun


Honeybun. A honeybun?!?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 a turkey wrap from cafe

----------


## zaggahamma

Did someone call me

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did someone call me


yes, time to wake up you old fart  :AaGreen22:

----------


## DCI

170g chicken with 62g rice with 100g peas with bcaa drink and strong pre workout

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken

Pork fried rice

Water

444/day

----------


## uhit

340g sirloin steak
1/2 cup of mixed veggies consisting of broccoli, cauliflower and celery

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower/& broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

whole MOD meat lovers pizza, roughly around 1,000 cals

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> whole MOD meat lovers pizza, roughly around 1,000 cals


Sooooooo jealous.

----------


## RaginCajun

> whole MOD meat lovers pizza, roughly around 1,000 cals


Reported!

----------


## NACH3

> whole MOD meat lovers pizza, roughly around 1,000 cals


How was it? Now ya gotta eat 3 servings of greens  :Wink:  lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did someone call me


No. Honeybun was cancers dessert.  :Smilie:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz of tuna 5 stalks of asparagus. Sipping on some aminos

----------


## bignath4607

350g pork loin with mexican rice with cottage cheese

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> Honeybun. A honeybun?!?


oh yeh....lunchbreak at work...had to get a lil sugary boost lol




> Reported!


Lol

----------


## MR-FQ320

Caramel choc protein, butterscotch angel delight, 90% cocoa chocolate ( grated)

----------


## Mr.BB

200grs grilled salmon
250grs brown rice
300grs steam kale

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(215g), steamed asparagus

----------


## uhit

2x quest bars + oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/1/2 banana and ff vanilla frozen yogurt

----------


## DCI

200g ground steak 60g rice 100g broc with 100g raspberries

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken breast, 5 stalks of asparagus.

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156706"/>
> 
> 200grs grilled salmon
> 250grs brown rice
> 300grs steam kale


Nice

Chicken...no honeybun

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake a laka

1133/day

----------


## NACH3

6.20oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, avocado(1/2)

----------


## C3RB3RUS

round steak with some kind of hispanic seasoning, sun dried tomatoes, viniger, and coconut oil. all blended with spinach. there will be much blending in the tired days. *Pâté*

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## NACH3

5.75oz baked chicken breast, 1/2 avocado, steamed broccoli, asparagus

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156707

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, 

Quest bar

----------


## jolter604

how many grams of protein do quest bars have.i have been eating pure protein bars between breaks at work.looking for a better bar.

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna fish

----------


## zaggahamma

Man that sammy went down easy gotta eat tuna more often

Only 1/4 of this beautiful pear it wasnt ripe

1555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## bina

A boring ol' salad! 

One of my coworkers today said..you always say you are eating this or that for one reason or another but it just sounds like blah blah. I work out to eat hamburgers not all the boring stuff. 

Oh people and their comments. LoL!! She is actually my friend also.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek dannon vanilla(x2 protein), sunflower seeds(unsalted)/lil honey

----------


## jolter604

carne asada tacos ....

----------


## JohnnyKirk

Turkey, brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

..........

----------


## zaggahamma

1616/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> how many grams of protein do quest bars have.i have been eating pure protein bars between breaks at work.looking for a better bar.


Bout 20g

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a fresh egg salad sammy 

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2121/day

----------


## Trevis

casein shake

----------


## Trevis

and an apple

----------


## Zodiac82

> ..........





> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156710"/>
> 
> 1616/day


Stop dbl postin  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Neon Volt pre workout

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer seed bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt...

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## bina

1/2 scoop protein powder, 1/8 c oats blended as a preworkout meal

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Carb bar

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, oatmeal, 2 egg beaters 6 egg whites, 1c mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## bartman314

0% fat greek yogurt and granola

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156714

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(205g), steamed asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken made fresh to order, brown rice, and hot n sour soup

----------


## MR-FQ320

Gammon steak, vegetable omelette

----------


## zaggahamma

404 calories of this

Water

----------


## MR-FQ320

Choc caramel protein dessert w/90% Cocoa (4g)

Macros for day 2253 cals less 750 cardio 60/20/20

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small beautiful ripe florida navel oranges

515/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pineapple/vodka #1 of 2.....3 at most

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Nach avy "BACK" by popular demand

----------


## zaggahamma

999 cals after 3rd & final beverage

----------


## NACH3

6-7oz salmon filet, steamed asparagus/broccoli, 1/2 avocado/30g unsalted cashews...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Outback steakhouse again

1919/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/ff frozen yogurt(dollop) 1/2banana

----------


## zaggahamma

2/5 burger

2222/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Fiber one bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Neon Volt

----------


## uhit

3 egg whites
2x weetabix w/250ml semi skimmed milk

----------


## NACH3

Damn I can't keep up w/you it seems, Bio  :Wink: 

Mixed fruit/ 6 egg whites, 1slice of Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## MR-FQ320

Couldn't sleep, so I ate ! Double cardio tonight

----------


## EquilibriumZ

Get ready to drool on your screen
1 can of light tunA
1 tablespoon chilli sauce
0.5 cup of spinach
1tbsp of mayo
2 toast bread
1 tbsp ketchup
1 tbsp garlic flower dipped in oil
3 napkins
1 toaster preheat to 230c

Mix all, toaster, enjoy

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## uhit

400g chicken breast
1 cup of rice
1/2 cup of spinach

----------


## Zodiac82

> Get ready to drool on your screen
> 1 can of light tunA
> 1 tablespoon chilli sauce
> 0.5 cup of spinach
> 1tbsp of mayo
> 2 toast bread
> 1 tbsp ketchup
> 1 tbsp garlic flower dipped in oil
> 3 napkins
> ...


How'd did that toaster and napkin taste  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## NACH3

> How'd did that toaster and napkin taste


Lol...

0atmeal, 8 egg whites 1/4c of cheese, whey shk(w/dollop of vanilla frozen yogurt)

----------


## Gaspaco

Eggs beef spinach

----------


## Wintermaul

Brownrice cakes preworkout, with turkish coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


Goin w/the brown rice first thing huh?!

----------


## zaggahamma

Water too

450/day

----------


## uhit

400g chicken breast with peri peri marinade (macros are beautiful on it)
100g sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Winny.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Winny.


Awesome!  :Wink: . Where is your log GGR?

6.25iz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, 1/2c light cottage cheese

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Awesome! . Where is your log GGR? 6.25iz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato


In member cycles. I just started last week  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pre workout apple. Me hungry. 190 cal so far today bc girly was bad yesterday. Bad.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> Pre workout apple. Me hungry. 190 cal so far today bc girly was bad yesterday. Bad.


Reporting yourself I see!  :Wink: 

6.20oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Probably not zagga bad

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1cup of steamed yellow and zucchini squash, 1 med. red potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo chocolatey goodness shake

1125/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Crawfish and rebel IPA

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pre workout apple. Me hungry. 190 cal so far today bc girly was bad yesterday. Bad.


Spankin' time!

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/asparagus, unsalted cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Probably not zagga bad


 No. Not that bad. LoL

Just too many carbs. Bad carbs. I am back on track.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> No. Not that bad. LoL Just too many carbs. Bad carbs. I am back on track.


What about Cajun bad? Hehe

----------


## IronClydes

Hey guys, 

New to this thread and can definitely appreciate and use any advice on my diet as I post. Just finished week 3 of my blast and am running a 2900 net calorie diet (after accounting for burned calories in gym). This is about 1000 less than my last, my first, blast; 500 less than what I was at 6 weeks ago, 3400. Trying to cut down to 8-10%. I have NEVER seen my abs. lol

Current Diet follows daily nearly the same:

PreWorkout (Fasted Training)
2 scoops Legion Pulse or Assault
5g creatine
5g leucine

PostWorkout
1.34 scoop whey pro
1.5 cups Rice milk
banana
5g creatine

If I have more time before I need to head to work, then I have meal 1 before heading in and it is more appropriate for a post workout meal:
300g Jasmine Rice
120g chicken
1 tsp garlic

[UIf I am not working out this day, then just:[/U]
2 slices Ezekial Bread with 2 tbsp Natural PB
230g egg whites w/ scoop of whey pro
Coffee, stevia, non-dairy creamer

Meal 2
150g Brown Rice
150g Chicken Breast
1 cup Broccoli
15 almonds

Meal 3
150g Brown Rice
150g Chicken Breast
1 cup Broccoli
15 almonds

Meal 4
150g Sweet Potatoes
150g Chicken Breast
1 cup Broccoli
15 almonds

Bedtime
_I adjust this depending upon what I have left in my daily macros. Usually:_
230g egg whites
1 scoop whey pro
and Maybe some Ezekial bread with Natural PB if I have extra macros

Please let me know your thoughts on this! I will begin posting my meals as I go, but just wanted to set my current meal plan out there beforehand. I basically eat only these meals daily, aside from the occasionally weekly high carb cheat meal to through the metabolism off a bit. That results in one day being about 500 calories over limit.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What about Cajun bad? Hehe


Not that bad neither but I was very disappointed that I was weak. I was having a great week.  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey guys, New to this thread and can definitely appreciate and use any advice on my diet as I post. Just finished week 3 of my blast and am running a 2900 net calorie diet (after accounting for burned calories in gym). This is about 1000 less than my last, my first, blast; 500 less than what I was at 6 weeks ago, 3400. Trying to cut down to 8-10%. I have NEVER seen my abs. lol Current Diet follows daily nearly the same: PreWorkout (Fasted Training) 2 scoops Legion Pulse or Assault 5g creatine 5g leucine PostWorkout 1.34 scoop whey pro 1.5 cups Rice milk banana 5g creatine If I have more time before I need to head to work, then I have meal 1 before heading in and it is more appropriate for a post workout meal: 300g Jasmine Rice 120g chicken 1 tsp garlic [UIf I am not working out this day, then just: 2 slices Ezekial Bread with 2 tbsp Natural PB 230g egg whites w/ scoop of whey pro Coffee, stevia, non-dairy creamer Meal 2 150g Brown Rice 150g Chicken Breast 1 cup Broccoli 15 almonds Meal 3 150g Brown Rice 150g Chicken Breast 1 cup Broccoli 15 almonds Meal 4 150g Sweet Potatoes 150g Chicken Breast 1 cup Broccoli 15 almonds Bedtime I adjust this depending upon what I have left in my daily macros. Usually: 230g egg whites 1 scoop whey pro and Maybe some Ezekial bread with Natural PB if I have extra macros Please let me know your thoughts on this! I will begin posting my meals as I go, but just wanted to set my current meal plan out there beforehand. I basically eat only these meals daily, aside from the occasionally weekly high carb cheat meal to through the metabolism off a bit. That results in one day being about 500 calories over limit.


Hi. You should copy and paste this into a new thread. You'll get better response.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Choc protein shake! Yummy

----------


## IronClydes

Will do, thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Lovey tuna sammy

On cobblestone mills onion roll

Yummmmm

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1600

----------


## bina

Vanilla Casin and 1 tbs peanut butter

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

> Not that bad neither but I was very disappointed that I was weak. I was having a great week.


Went downhill after ur zinger at Haz lol

Chili cheddar burger 
Fries

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1818/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/dollop of low fat(3g) ice cream, wheat pasta(omega 3's) w/lite Parmesan cheese(1tbl sp)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Casein shk w/dollop of low fat(3g) ice cream, wheat pasta(omega 3's) w/lite Parmesan cheese(1tbl sp)


 :Chairshot:

----------


## zaggahamma

1919/day

----------


## IronClydes

> 8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


I like this meal. Yummy!

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> Pre workout apple. Me hungry. 190 cal so far today bc girly was bad yesterday. Bad.


Lol

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> 9 oz. flank steak, 1cup of steamed yellow and zucchini squash, 1 med. red potato.


Drooling...

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> 6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/asparagus, unsalted cashews


You and Bio like those cashews! Why not almonds?

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 of this piping hot bowl of

Quaker oats

+ cinnamon, milk ,salt, splenda, raisins, brown sugar

2200/day

----------


## IronClydes

200g 93/7 beef
300g brown rice
6 tbsp mango salsa

Attachment 156735

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Gaspaco

350g salmon 
Spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana, 8 egg whites, oatmeal(post training)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE="cancer82"] Went downhill after ur zinger at Haz lol/QUOTE] 

LoL. He just likes to pick with me. LoL. I need to avoid someone's candy bowl in the office. My weakness.

Coffee with real cream pre workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^haha!

Two oatmeal double protein English muffins, cheddar cheese, and two venison chorizo sliders

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken thigh
Chicken
Cheeseburger 
Hotdogs

First plate

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, handful of unsalted cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 Scrambled egg ham n swiss tortilla panini

361/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Plate 2

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chicken thigh
> Chicken
> Cheeseburger
> Hotdogs
> 
> First plate





> Plate 2


Guess I shoulda quoted the first one so ppl would kno what...plate 2....said randomly meant lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Guess I shoulda quoted the first one so ppl would kno what...plate 2....said randomly meant lol


Sounds like picnic food!

----------


## MR-FQ320

Toby Carvery:- roast gammon, roast turkey, roast potatoes, mash potatoes, carrots, peas, Yorkshire pudding, gravy, cranberry sauce. Total weight : 1.2kg , yes i took scales into a restaurant ! 

Getting a bit of energy and life back after nearly going hypoglycaemic this aft ;-) lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Toby Carvery:- roast gammon, roast turkey, roast potatoes, mash potatoes, carrots, peas, Yorkshire pudding, gravy, cranberry sauce. Total weight : 1.2kg , yes i took scales into a restaurant ! Getting a bit of energy and life back after nearly going hypoglycaemic this aft ;-) lol


I admire what you are doing. Awesome.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## IronClydes

300g jasmine rice
120g chicken
Garlic powder 
Mich ultra

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

> I admire what you are doing. Awesome.


I think she speaks for us all regarding your progress FQ!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I admire what you are doing. Awesome.


Thanks

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I think she speaks for us all regarding your progress FQ!!!


Thanks bro

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo Poseidon shake

1050/day

----------


## shneeblee808

2 hamburger steaks 2 over easy eggs and half cup white rice brown gravy all over

----------


## NACH3

6.10oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower/carrots, more unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## IronClydes

250g jasmine rice
150g 93/7 beef
Garlic powder 
Tomatoes
Mango salsa

227, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 405, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## GirlyGymRat

3 oz of steak and a side salad with protein shake  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken salad

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/3c light ice cream(3G f / 8c / 2p  :Frown:  but good) and some banana

----------


## bina

A lot of items inspired by bacon at a bacon festival. Now I feel sick. Guess that's what I get!

----------


## zaggahamma

2/5 of this

All of this

1515

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese(light high protein)

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 

Dog snack a lackin on the oats

1888/day

----------


## IronClydes

150g chicken
150g brown rice
1 cup broccoli
15 almonds
Green tea w/ stevia

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2175/day

----------


## IronClydes

150g brown rice
150g chicken breast
15 almonds
1 cup broccoli
Coffee.....lots of coffee (I got held over 8 hours at work....all night long)

----------


## uhit

200ml skimmed milk
1/2 cup oatmeal
4 egg whites (large eggs this time)
25g cashew nuts

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel Hamburger bun. On the road for daughters softball again today. Had to prepare easy food to eat  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> 6 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel Hamburger bun. On the road for daughters softball again today. Had to prepare easy food to eat


Have fun brother  :Wink: 

Whey shk w/Banana... Then gonna hit the gym

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee with cream and cinnamon.

----------


## bignath4607

Zero fat greek yoghurt with 1 scoop of whey mixed in cheers mr fq320 it was lush

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake. 160 calories.

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 all beef hot dog

1.36 oz coke

1/4 cup soft serve berry sundae

361/day

----------


## NACH3

Added another oz of chicken to make it 7.25 post training

----------


## IronClydes

2 Ezekiel toast with natural pb
I cup coffee with stevia and nondairy creamer
I scoop whey with lite coconut milk

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Bio-Active

Last 2 meals 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

Edit... Added handful of unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

422/day

----------


## C3RB3RUS

Machine Whey, Blended Spinach, brewers yeast, avocado oil, olive oil, and flax oil. pork chop for later

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## IronClydes

MetRx Prime Protein Bar

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

Omelet:
125g egg white
1 whole egg 
1 tomato
100g chicken breast 
Feta cheese



Attachment 156767

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 think thin bar. I ordered s'mores quest bars today. I just had to try them. LoL

----------


## Bio-Active

> 1/2 think thin bar. I ordered s'mores quest bars today. I just had to try them. LoL


you will be hooked!

----------


## zaggahamma

3 of these and ill be at only 

1400/day

----------


## NACH3

> you will be hooked!


Yes you will  :Wink: 

6.25 oz baked chicken breast, 45g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios, steamed asparagus

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana, 1/2c ice cream(3g F/7c 3 fiber/3g P), fiber bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 cup of shepherd pie

Water

1650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites only

1777/day

----------


## Player1

tuna salad (tuna, pickles, apple, cayenne) on whole wheat bread with rice and beans, yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream sammy

1919/day

Yay sub 2k

----------


## bina

Vanilla casein protein and peanut butter

----------


## IronClydes

125g egg whites 
1 scoop whey pro

130g chicken
Romaine lettuce 
Feta
Vinegar

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Apple, whey shk, 6 egg whites, 2slices Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde preworkout

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o neon volt

----------


## bignath4607

Chicken and egg noodles and pump hd pre workout

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Wintermaul

1 chicken breast, 200g broccoli, 4 rice-cakes.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## NACH3

Post training whey shk w/banana, 8 egg whites, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156771"/> Few bites only 1777/day


Is this what you call zag bad?  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 cup Chinese chic and Brocilli over bed of cabbage.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower/broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

> Is this what you call zag bad?


Yes that an indulgence i dont resist but i just allowed like 4 small bites

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 all beef dog

3.16 oz coke

1/2 cup berry yogurt sundae

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beck's Prime hamburger with sweet potato fries

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Few cookies

Few more sips coke

613/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar,

----------


## zaggahamma

tomorrow dinner

 tonight and next few days snackin melon. ..sampled one hog piece WAS SUPER RIPE!

----------


## NACH3

> tomorrow dinner
> 
>  tonight and next few days snackin melon. ..sampled one hog piece WAS SUPER RIPE!


Homemade Meat Gravy

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 40g unsalted cashews/almonds/pistachios, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious ripe banana

707

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes that an indulgence i dont resist but i just allowed like 4 small bites


I don't know how you do only 4 small bites. I am so weak. 

Choc protein shake for dinner.

----------


## IronClydes

150g chicken
10 almonds
2 cups baby spinach
2 tbsp vinegar

Yes, on low carb day of my cycle.  :Frown: 

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/asparagus, light cottage cheese(1/2c), unsalted almonds(20g)

----------


## zaggahamma

> I don't know how you do only 4 small bites. I am so weak. 
> 
> Choc protein shake for dinner.


Believe me it was aquired...i savor more now i would say. ...actually enjoy food more than ever having become a responsible eater...lol

Actually i would say i.had an eating disorder and beat it

----------


## zaggahamma

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Believe me it was aquired...i savor more now i would say. ...actually enjoy food more than ever having become a responsible eater...lol Actually i would say i.had an eating disorder and beat it


Understood. I say there's a ginormous girly inside trying to bust out! I hate her!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Understood. I say there's a ginormous girly inside trying to bust out! I hate her!!!!


Need me to tie her up?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Need me to tie her up?


Kill her

----------


## zaggahamma

1250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

^^lol^^ & lmao^^^

----------


## RaginCajun

> Kill her


Hahaha!

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/banana light Ice cream(vanilla/vanilla - 3g F/7g C/3g P/ 1/2c per serving

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple and a quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of shepherd pie

1650

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

1900/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream sammies (2&1/2)

2277//day

----------


## Player1

> Quest bar


Do you ever sleep?!

----------


## IronClydes

150g Chicken Breast
2 cups Baby Spinach
15 almonds
2 tbsp vinegar

----------


## IronClydes

Pure Protein Deluxe bar - chocolate chunk 
Coffee....lots of coffee

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple Whey shk, 6 egg whites, 2slices of Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o

----------


## dep30

O.n. mass gainer... I'm late for work so it's protein and carbs on the go

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 hard boiled eggs and Dannon 2x protein yogurt.  :Smilie: .

----------


## enzo729

3 whole eggs scrambled.
4 slices turkey bacon.
2 beef franks.

Keto.

----------


## NACH3

Post training whey shk w/banana, oatmeal 8 egg whites w/cheese(1/4c)

----------


## RaginCajun

sipping on BCAAs

coffee, black with splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

Sausage mcmuffin w egg

With a hash brown inside

3 sips sprite

Navel orange

666/day

Rc u gotta chica lined up for the holidays?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sausage mcmuffin w egg With a hash brown inside 3 sips sprite Navel orange 666/day Rc u gotta chica lined up for the holidays?


Definitely Zag bad!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sausage mcmuffin w egg
> 
> With a hash brown inside
> 
> 3 sips sprite
> 
> Navel orange
> 
> 666/day
> ...


no sir i do not.

debating now on what i want to do

devil on one shoulder, angel on the other

----------


## zaggahamma

> no sir i do not.
> 
> debating now on what i want to do
> 
> devil on one shoulder, angel on the other


Lol

I knew youd have that on your mind

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol
> 
> I knew youd have that on your mind


especially being in north mexico!

the bars have been setting up for it for about a week

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco sample of...

....first time trying. ...

COUSCOUS!!! Lil tiny sample of couscous spinach roasted tomato salad

Omg soooo good

----------


## RaginCajun

> Costco sample of...
> 
> ....first time trying. ...
> 
> COUSCOUS!!! Lil tiny sample of couscous spinach roasted tomato salad
> 
> Omg soooo good


love couscous!!!

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Cracker barrel chicken and dumplings (1/4)

Taters corn green beans bite of sweet potato

Small chicken finger

Biscuit with honey

Water

1360/day

----------


## RaginCajun

whole MOD pizza, meat lovers!

----------


## NACH3

6.26oz baked chicken breast. 215g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Couple pieces of chicken
Taco

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 35g unsalted cashews/almonds, steamed asparagus

----------


## uhit

Been hectic for me lately, no chance to do anything I wanted to in terms of being online and I totally forgot about this

Anyhow, tried boiled chicken today instead of the normal grill. Tasted great surprisingly!

----------


## RaginCajun

S'mores quest bar

----------


## IronClydes

150g chicken beast
150g brown rice
15 almonds
1 cup broccoli

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Sfla80

Been awhile for me in this thread....and been awhile.since I've made this.....so.figured perfect time to pop in

----------


## IronClydes

> Been awhile for me in this thread....and been awhile.since I've made this.....so.figured perfect time to pop in


Looks very tasty! Recipe?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks very tasty! Recipe?


Tduff...I actually about a year or so ago posted step by step of.the chicken. I'll see if I can find it and post it up. 

Quinoa Is simple...cook...this one's has green/red peppers, red onion, basil, jalapeño, cranberries and pecans.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake. 853 cal for the day. Off to bed before I get hungry and ruin my perfect day.

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, unsalted almonds pistachios, steamed asparagus/cauliflower

----------


## Zodiac82

> Been awhile for me in this thread....and been awhile.since I've made this.....so.figured perfect time to pop in
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156812"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156813"/>


Yum

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...d-chicken.html

There ya go!!
Might see some familiar names in there  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

> Yum
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...d-chicken.html
> 
> There ya go!!
> Might see some familiar names in there


Damm cancer u r on top of it. 

I found it on my phone just could not link it up....

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

O R A N G E 

C H I C K E N!!!

Pork fried rice

Too hungry 4 pic

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damm cancer u r on top of it.
> 
> I found it on my phone just could not link it up....
> 
> Thanks


 No prob 

Lol...I didnt think u were lookin for it THAT quick.....figured "oh I'm sitting in bed doin nothin...I'll help out" lol

Yeh I couldn't link then I had to open in web browser

----------


## Zodiac82

> O R A N G E
> 
> C H I C K E N!!!
> 
> Pork fried rice
> 
> Too hungry 4 pic


Lol.

----------


## IronClydes

> Tduff...I actually about a year or so ago posted step by step of.the chicken. I'll see if I can find it and post it up. Quinoa Is simple...cook...this one's has green/red peppers, red onion, basil, jalapeño, cranberries and pecans.


Thanks!

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small mixed fruit cup

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2222/day

----------


## IronClydes

> Yum http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/53...d-chicken.html There ya go!! Might see some familiar names in there


Thanks Cancer!

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Fvkin just yacked up all my food(something just wasn't sitting right at all)...

Trying some oatmeal now

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## IronClydes

2c Baby Spinach
150g chicken breast
2tbsp vinegar 
15 almonds

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## anabolicsqa

Outside of social meals...

I always catch a little criticism about my diet of basically meal replacement powder (my favorite MRP is "Perfect Rx" by Nature's Best, Vanilla, 20 lbs.), which is my 6 or so meals in a typical day. Nutrition facts say 260 calories, 0g fat, 37g protein, 26g carbs, and the vitamins/minerals are covered. It's useful for cutting because it's easy to count your calories, and lock that 20 lbs. canister in the trunk of my car if necessary.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fvkin just yacked up all my food(something just wasn't sitting right at all)...
> 
> Trying some oatmeal now


Sorry2hear bro hope the oats sit better

----------


## zaggahamma

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna share with dog

2400

----------


## RaginCajun

Had two barbacoa tostadas, lil mexican rice, and a few margaritas

----------


## zaggahamma

> Had two barbacoa tostadas, lil mexican rice, and a few margaritas



Que, the lil mexican was nice?

----------


## bina

Protein and pb2

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## IronClydes

Unsweetened Almond milk 
Whey isolate chocolate 
2 handfuls honey roasted peanuts

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Java Man

Chunks of grilled boneless chicken breast dipped in sweet baby ray's BBQ. Steamed asparagus. Sour cream with onions.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## uhit

2x weetabix
300ml skimmed milk
2scoops whey mixed within the weetabix
3 large egg whites
25g raisins

----------


## NACH3

Had an apple, now Gonna try some oatmeal...maybe try a shk if that works(if not I'll erase it) Been throwing up all night  :Frown:

----------


## LEO78

skimmed cottage cheese and whey protein

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dannon 2x protein yogurt and 8 almonds.

----------


## almostgone

8 egg whites w/ 1 oz mozzarella, 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 cup of plain Greek yogurt with a bit of Splenda and some cinnamon mixed in.

----------


## NACH3

6egg whites w/cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites two yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

was hooooooooooongry today so i had some breakfast tacos: two tortillas, two eggs, lil bacon, lil potato, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## MR-FQ320

Eating through the night is getting stupid now, 1am - nature valley oat bar, 2acoops of whey
4am - granola, egg whites.

----------


## bina

> 6egg whites w/cheese


You must have kept down your other meal from earlier? I hope you start feeling better. Being sick is such a downer and so hard to find any energy.

----------


## bina

Post workout shake

Protein, 1/2 banana, 6 strawberries, 10 almonds, pb2, creatine

----------


## NACH3

> You must have kept down your other meal from earlier? I hope you start feeling better. Being sick is such a downer and so hard to find any energy.


Thx Bina! So true... Yes no energy yet... Getting there!  :Wink:  Gonna try some chicken soon uh oh...  :Wink:  will post if doesn't stay down

8 egg whites cheese, maybe some more oats....

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

2/5 of this the rest went to mans best friend

475/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Post workout shake Protein, 1/2 banana, 6 strawberries, 10 almonds, pb2, creatine


Nice.  :Heart:  your av!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4 oz chic, 1/4 cup rice over 1.5 c cabbage kale mix. 

Still hungry.

----------


## thatyoungdr

Protein pancakes 
Mix the following in blender then pour out as pancake batter :
1 cup egg white (I throw in a few yolks for good fats)
1 cup cottage cheese 
1 cup quick oats
1/2 cup ground flaxseed
1/2 cup wheat germ
Dash of vanilla 
Dash of baking powder
Blend and use milk to thin out (will need 1/2 cup to start)
I like mine with blueberries and bananas  :Smilie: 

For syrup, mix hot water a table spoon at a time with protein powder till desired thickness

----------


## MR-FQ320

Haddock, sprouts, swede, carrots.

----------


## NACH3

FQ - doin awesome bro!

Protein shk w/banana..... Ok so no go on the Burger(yet)..

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## MR-FQ320

> FQ - doin awesome bro! Protein shk w/banana, and I'm going to get something greasy! Lol I need some food and my weight is down  here goes a burger(first time in months)


 Thanks man, I'm taking on more calories and leaning out even more. I'm concerned about this afternoon bloat though.
Check this baby out lmao, no dairy, oats maybe ? Whey isolate ? Mayo ! Tuna ! Mackerel !

----------


## NACH3

Holy sh!t! Lmao 

That's what my bulk has been like this whole cycle! Gained 20lbs(primed down to 175 @ 12ish.... Now 193-195 at 10ish, way more lean) - gotta get a bod pod done...just goes to show the magic is in the diet!!!!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Holy sh!t! Lmao


Lolol haha :-))

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Food stayed down - man am I hooooongry!  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

----------


## uhit

500g chicken breast
1 cup rice
Had guests so had to wait until they left to eat

----------


## bina

> Food stayed down - man am I hooooongry!


That's good that you're hungry! Means your body is healing.  :Smilie:

----------


## bina

> Nice.  your av!!!


Thanks. I couldn't resist the green hotness. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Cajun bad!

Canes chicken box, with fries, and bread!

Looks like it's a twoaday train for me!

----------


## IronClydes

4 cups baby spinach
300g chicken
4 tbsp vinegar
30 almonds

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

> That's good that you're hungry! Means your body is healing.


Thx again Bina! & Your Avi is Sick(good sick)  :Wink: 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 330-4pm

1155/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thanks Cancer!
> 
> 225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.


np




> Fvkin just yacked up all my food(something just wasn't sitting right at all)...
> 
> Trying some oatmeal now


sorry to hear that....errrr but I couldn't look at oatmeal after u threw up lol

----------


## NACH3

> np
> 
> sorry to hear that....errrr but I couldn't look at oatmeal after u threw up lol


Thx Cancer.... LOL - I didn't even think of that haha(just that I needed to get something in there 

Whey shk w/banana

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/asparagus, wheat pasta, handful of unsalted almonds/pistachios

----------


## Zodiac82

Freaking slow cooked bbq chicken....with my f'n fingers...forgot to put fork in lunch box

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/banana, frozen yogurt, 1tbl sp Natty PB

----------


## zaggahamma

Big beautiful breast

Crunchy n fried

1475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

4 small brown eggs, lil cheese, lil sirrachi, two double protein oatmeal English muffins, and a lil sugar free blackberry jam!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Pic after a few bites

1575

----------


## ggerman

Cheesecake  :Big Grin:

----------


## IronClydes

Michelob Ultra and some protein. Thank God for carbs today!

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

1 medium bark

Live this new flavor

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Few red grapes

1717/day

----------


## IronClydes

2 slices Ezekiel Bread
2 tbsp natural pb
La Croix with Mio

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

1.5 cup skim milk
1.25 scoop Casein Protein
Ice blended into shake

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanut finale

1919/day

----------


## IronClydes

> 4 small brown eggs, lil cheese, lil sirrachi, two double protein oatmeal English muffins, and a lil sugar free blackberry jam!


That sounds delicious. Just my style. Wholesome.

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

> Freaking slow cooked bbq chicken....with my f'n fingers...forgot to put fork in lunch box


Haha hate when that happens. Gets particularly nasty for me in uniform. Always end up having someone tell me later I missed a spot.

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## wmaousley

Labna, tomato and boiled egg sandwich. SO good. Then gonna chew on nicotine gum

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Neon Volt

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of broccoli, 1 red potato about 3 hours ago. 1.5 oz. almonds now.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Nach - I think it's refined sugar that causes me stomach bloat.

----------


## NACH3

> Nach - I think it's refined sugar that causes me stomach bloat.


Makes sense... are you trying to deplete your stores(glycogen)....

Whey shk, banana, 6egg whites 1/4c cheese, 2 slices of Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS(3scoops)

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Makes sense... are you trying to deplete your stores(glycogen).... Whey shk, banana, 6egg whites 1/4c cheese, 2 slices of Daves killer seeded bread


In my bro science way of understanding it, I use food first, glycogen stores next then fat reserves. I'm nearly always at depletion, that's how it feels anyway. 40g of pure dextrose experiment was a lot longer lasting bloat. One sugar in coffee ( slept at girlfriends ) did that to me.

----------


## NACH3

> In my bro science way of understanding it, I use food first, glycogen stores next then fat reserves. I'm nearly always at depletion, that's how it feels anyway. 40g of pure dextrose experiment was a lot longer lasting bloat. One sugar in coffee ( slept at girlfriends ) did that to me.


Gotcha... Just know your trying to get that bf way down for your show... Imo I would be talking to MIKE_XXL as he knows how to minipulate what the body is storing and how to deplete those stores while not looking flat... Just a thought bro! 

Post training whey shk w/banana, 8 egg whites 1/4c cheese(maybe more  :Wink: ), oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## Zodiac82

4 scoops of pb

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## MR-FQ320

Sugar free syrup ? Good idea.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sugar free syrup ? Good idea.


 been doing it for years. It's pretty cool having French toast and eggs as my second breakfast almost every day.

----------


## IronClydes

2 slices Ezekial toast 
2 tbsp natural pb
I cup coffee with stevia

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy on wheat and baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Few red grapes

444/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(high protein and omega 3's). Steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Couple carb bars
Pb

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just finished my first food of the day. 5 oz chic and a bagel. 

bagel was unplanned but in my path on the way out....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just finished my first food of the day. 5 oz chic and a bagel. 
> 
> bagel was unplanned but in my path on the way out....


Un toasted bagel?

----------


## Mr.BB

> bagel was unplanned but in my path on the way out....


lmao

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Un toasted bagel?


Untoasted. Unbuttered. Uncreamed cheese. Not even sliced in half. 

But it had raisins. Yummy!

----------


## RaginCajun

s'mores quest bar

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tilapia 6 stalks of asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

> Untoasted. Unbuttered. Uncreamed cheese. Not even sliced in half. 
> 
> But it had raisins. Yummy!


was making sure that it was really in your way on the way out

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo grapes water and zagga shake

1150/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/asparagus, handful unsalted almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Pb

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Vanilla protein shake.

----------


## IronClydes

15 almonds 
2 cups baby spinach
2 tbsp vinegar
150 g chicken

X2

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Had 1/2c light cottage cheese 30min ago 

6oz grilled salmon, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, 1/2c rice, and unsalted almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Awaiting these venison cheeseburgers!

----------


## RaginCajun

The end result!

Venison cheeseburger, sitting on top of an oatmeal double protein English muffin, topped with sweet pickled jalapeños, mustard, and sweet baby rays BBQ sauce!

Sweet potato with low fat sour cream and spices!

----------


## RaginCajun

Now, dessert!

Carb lite vanilla ice cream, topped with a lil natty PB, and brownie brittle crumbs!

----------


## zaggahamma

Thigh leg and a wing

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Those burgers look fantastic rc

----------


## NACH3

, casein shk w/banana, frozen yogurt, 1tbl sp of natty PB, FIBER BAR

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> The end result!
> 
> Venison cheeseburger, sitting on top of an oatmeal double protein English muffin, topped with sweet pickled jalapeños, mustard, and sweet baby rays BBQ sauce!
> 
> Sweet potato with low fat sour cream and spices!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156861"/>


Nice




Attachment 156863

----------


## IronClydes

Trail mix and a Kaski bar.

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek yogurt w/cinnamon

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1800

----------


## IronClydes

Ezekiel toast w/ pb

Casein and isolate shake with skim milk

Handful honey roasted peanuts

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

1999

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Wintermaul

Chicken breast, broccoli, rice cakes

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, banana, 6 egg whites, 2 slices of Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS 3scoops - this sh!t sux lol. Gotta get more neon or Hyde?!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

coffee, black with splenda

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 8 egg whites, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Water

----------


## RaginCajun

smash burger with smash sweet pot fries, and a brew

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato 215g, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Chicken thigh

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

----------


## IronClydes

150g chicken breast
150g sweet potatoes
1 cup french green beans
15 almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO SHAKE

yum

1144/day

----------


## NACH3

Light cottage cheese, fiber bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Carb bar
Grapes
Shrimp

----------


## NACH3

6.20oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## IronClydes

2 cups baby spinach
150g chicken breast 
15 almonds
2 tbsp vinegar

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

1616/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, unsalted almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison cheeseburger on oatmeal double protein English muffin

----------


## BigMan65

whole XL papa john pizza extra sauce -- 1/2 canadian bacon and pineapple -- 1/2 pepperoni and muchroom.

i feel somewhere between wretched and horrible  :Smilie:  

Looking forward to a the usual clean diet regimen tomorrow.

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1tbl sp natty PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156888

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Small bowl of Carb lite vanilla ice cream, topped with a lil natty PB, and brownie brittle crumbs!

----------


## IronClydes

Whey isolate shake

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The end result! Venison cheeseburger, sitting on top of an oatmeal double protein English muffin, topped with sweet pickled jalapeños, mustard, and sweet baby rays BBQ sauce! Sweet potato with low fat sour cream and spices! <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156861"/>


That looks delish!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Now, dessert! Carb lite vanilla ice cream, topped with a lil natty PB, and brownie brittle crumbs! <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156862"/>


Cheat meal???

----------


## GirlyGymRat

For the entire day I had

5 oz grilled chic
1 c kale and cabbage mix
1 tbsp ranch dressing (rare for me)
1 hard boiled egg
1 c 2% cottage cheese
2 oz Irish cheese 
And my very first quest bar - s'mores. 

OMG those are the best protein bars I have ever had. I am in shock. Awesome. I have missed out on all the goodness all this time.

----------


## zaggahamma

2050/day

----------


## NACH3

1/2 piece of blueberry cheesecake WOW...  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving chocolate peanuts

2222/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 1/2 piece of blueberry cheesecake WOW...


Blueberries r my fav! I can turn by back on a cheesecake.

----------


## IronClydes

225g yams
150g chicken
20 almonds
Garlic powder
La Croix with Mio

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Synhax

big bowl of salad with 2 cans of salmon mixed in, so dry..

----------


## Wintermaul

Green tea and BCAA

----------


## MR-FQ320

Pre workout carb load up. 

1 tin baked beans
2 slices white bread
3 small eggs
1 tin tuna
Cookies - amount to be determined by how nice they are and how full I get lol

----------


## NACH3

> Blueberries r my fav! I can turn by back on a cheesecake.


It was soo good  :Smilie:  and yes I ate a lot of blueberries lol

Whey shk, Oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Preworkout Mr Hyde

----------


## MR-FQ320

PWO Toby Carvery time ! 

Large plate of :
Roast turkey
Roast ham
Sausage
Mash
Roast potatoes
Carrots
Brocolli
Parsnips

----------


## NACH3

8egg whites 1/3c cheese, 2slices of Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cheat meal???


Nope!

----------


## MR-FQ320

This is a Toby Carvery ! The Turkey and Gammon is underneath.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.65 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## NACH3

6.2oz baked chicken, steamed broccoli, sweet potato(210g)

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison cheeseburger on oatmeal double protein English muffin

----------


## zaggahamma

Saved some of the sammy 4 doggy

half pear lil later

414/day

----------


## Wintermaul

White bread with cheese and ham, later on gonna throw down a solid shake. Right now im filling up glycogen

----------


## IronClydes

Scrambled eggs: 1 egg w/ 235g egg whites w/feta cheese

2 slices Ezekiel toast with natural pb

Coffee with stevia and nondairy creamer

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on an ezekiel hamburger bun with a handful of baked bbq lays chips

----------


## NACH3

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on an ezekiel hamburger bun with a handful of baked bbq lays chips


Chips?! Lol

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato,

----------


## IronClydes

> Venison cheeseburger on oatmeal double protein English muffin


Sounds delicious.

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chips?! Lol 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato,


 we are on the road for my daughters softball so that was my cheat meal for the week

----------


## NACH3

> we are on the road for my daughters softball so that was my cheat meal for the week


I know you are brother im just bustin your chops(I knew you'd cobsider it/this day a cheat meal day though it's not)  :Wink: 

6.35oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

2 slices of supreme pizza
Stromboli

----------


## NACH3

Hlf of a small vanilla milk shk(will finish by end of day)  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1100/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 2c wheat pasta 2 Tbl sp Parmesan cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know you are brother im just bustin your chops(I knew you'd cobsider it/this day a cheat meal day though it's not)  6.35oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli


 lmao

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## IronClydes

Quest Bar
Plus a generic one

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

> lmao
> 
> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast ezekiel hamburger bun


Glad you gotta laugh  :Wink:  lmao... Did they win?! 

Had the other hlf of my am milk shk! 4oz chicken 1c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got 1/6

1616/day

----------


## IronClydes

Grilling salmon burgers, sirloin steak, turkey burgers, asparagus spears....mmmmm

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Grapes

1717

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk(w/some of the left over milk shk) 1 Tbl sp natty PB

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156909

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156911

----------


## NACH3

^^^ yum!!!!

Ff Greek yogurt w/cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

Man I was just thinking how ribs would be a perfect late night snack

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## IronClydes

After burning my right arm pretty damn good lighting a campfire (gasoline! what a dumbass) I enjoyed the fruits of a good barbecue. 

3 turkey patties
2 small petite sirloins
1 cup grilled asparagus

With a side of cold water, fans, ice packs, and Neosporin. Really got my armpit good lighting it. My wife said I was engulfed in a flash fireball....honestly, I'm lucky to be alive. I was holding a full gas can and the hand holding it had all its hair burnt off...so that can was engulfed too. Damn lucky. Damn dumb too. ?

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn bro glad u just got a lesson

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 tuna sammy

Lil watermelon

Few chocolate peanuts

2222/day

----------


## IronClydes

> Damn bro glad u just got a lesson


Thanks bro

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

12 ounces unsweetened almond milk 
1 scoop casein protein

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 6 egg whites, 1slice Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## uhit

400g of liquid egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o ON GS 3scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj. Time to hit the rd after breakfast for softball  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5 hr energy before hitting the road

----------


## RaginCajun

> After burning my right arm pretty damn good lighting a campfire (gasoline! what a dumbass) I enjoyed the fruits of a good barbecue. 3 turkey patties 2 small petite sirloins 1 cup grilled asparagus With a side of cold water, fans, ice packs, and Neosporin. Really got my armpit good lighting it. My wife said I was engulfed in a flash fireball....honestly, I'm lucky to be alive. I was holding a full gas can and the hand holding it had all its hair burnt off...so that can was engulfed too. Damn lucky. Damn dumb too. ? 225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.


Guess you won't have to shave that side for while!

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison cheeseburger on oatmeal double protein English muffin

Big glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yesterday had a quest bar, handful of grapes, 2 tbsp almond butter, blackened tilapia and roasted veggies, wedge salad with bacon and tomatoes and some creamy dressing ( I ordered a different salad but restaurant messed up order so I took it to help out the waiter we were such a large party) and small piece of birthday cake

That was a big day for me. 

Now having coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yesterday had a quest bar, handful of grapes, 2 tbsp almond butter, blackened tilapia and roasted veggies, wedge salad with bacon and tomatoes and some creamy dressing ( I ordered a different salad but restaurant messed up order so I took it to help out the waiter we were such a large party) and small piece of birthday cake That was a big day for me. Now having coffee.


Any booty shaking?

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 8 egg whites w/cheese, oatmeal, and a banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast ezekiel bun

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Any booty shaking?


We had a group event before dinner so no dancing this time  :Smilie:

----------


## IronClydes

Scrambled eggs:
9 egg whites 
1 egg
Fat free cheddar

2 slices Ezekiel toast 
1.5 tbsp natty pb

Coffee w/ nondairy powder creamer and stevia

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

French Toast

Scrambled egg

Bacon

Bite if grits

Navel orange

Water

777/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato 215g, steamed broccoli

----------


## bignath4607

> PWO Toby Carvery time ! Large plate of : Roast turkey Roast ham Sausage Mash Roast potatoes Carrots Brocolli Parsnips


Loving the sun roast i cant live without mine unfortunately

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices of hot wholefoods meat lovers pizza straight out of their oven

Carb master cup of yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

We have time between games. At the roadhouse having tritip steak salad with steamed broccoli and avocado might have a roll too

----------


## Zodiac82

2 sausage and egg biscuits 
Omelette biscuit

----------


## IronClydes

Vanilla almond quest bar

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, wheat pasta 1tbl sp Parmesan cheese, 

Edit** steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Few club crackers with spinach dip

Vodka & diet cranberry

963/day

----------


## IronClydes

3 cups spinach
115g 93/7 beef
85g tomato
30g feta

Michelob Ultra

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Broast chic with grapes.

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka diet cranberry#2

1063/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli, unsalted almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## Zodiac82

Big ol cheeseburger

----------


## RaginCajun

> Big ol cheeseburger


Same here with some French fries.

----------


## zaggahamma

Started #3 

Cuz the Fvcking Chinese driver took 1:20!!!! FVCK!!!

Lil orange chicken

Lil bourbon chicken

Lil pork fried rice

Chocolate cake w scoop salted caramel ice cream

1818/day ..1919 if I finish this drink...99% probability

----------


## MR-FQ320

Balls ! Only made it to 00:15

On gold standard 2 scoops. 
Almond milk
Unsalted cashews.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 25g unsalted almonds, steamed broccoli(2c)

----------


## AnimeRocks88

green tea and quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1919 / official

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/3/4c double lite ice cream(4.5g F/10c/4.5g P) 1tbl sp natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Carb lite vanilla ice cream, lil natty pb, and half scoop of chocolate protein powder

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars for the ride home

----------


## NACH3

Edit** packed it(the oatmeal) up for the am(easy wake up and eat - made my 8 eggs whites w/1/4c cheese) too... 

1/2 banana/fiber bar

----------


## IronClydes

Low carb whole wheat wrap
100g BBQ turkey breast 
Baby spinach
Honey mustard 
Green tea w/ stevia

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bourbon chicken

Lil fried rice

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Dessert (s)

2666/day

----------


## IronClydes

1.5 c unsweetened almond milk
34g casein protein

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156940

----------


## woody127

Chicken and rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple, whey shk, oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre-workout

----------


## BigMan65

3 whole eggs + 6 whites, topped with salsa

3 packets grits with a little butter substitute powder and pinch salt (amazing IMHO)

btw, look what i found somewhere to my delight:
A cup of cooked grits contains 182 calories and 1 gram of fat, giving you 9 calories from fat. Although the same amount of cooked oatmeal has 166 calories, it contains 3 grams of fat per serving, increasing the amount of fat calories to 27.

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## Wintermaul

Rice cakes with ham. Keeping it simple

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with Splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3 whole eggs + 6 whites, topped with salsa 3 packets grits with a little butter substitute powder and pinch salt (amazing IMHO) btw, look what i found somewhere to my delight: A cup of cooked grits contains 182 calories and 1 gram of fat, giving you 9 calories from fat. Although the same amount of cooked oatmeal has 166 calories, it contains 3 grams of fat per serving, increasing the amount of fat calories to 27.


Love grits 

Remember, grits are just ground corn/hominy

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, banana, 8 egg whites cheese, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## Zodiac82

2 ham and shredded chicken clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got a little but not much

425/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast. 2 tbsp trail mix. And a sugar free throat lozenger.

----------


## NACH3

> 2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast. 2 tbsp trail mix. And a sugar free throat lozenger.


Lol sugar free throat lozenges  :Smilie: 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole MOD BBQ chicken pizza and a lemonade

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake and prolly a lil chapstick

1101/day

----------


## IronClydes

Post workout shake about an hour ago:

1.5 cups rice milk
48g whey isolate
5g creatine

Just now:

Double chocolate chunk Quest bar....my favorite so far!

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Post workout meal. 8 oz chicken one Ezekiel tortilla. 5 oz sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.05oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

> 2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast. 2 tbsp trail mix. And a sugar free throat lozenger.





> Lol sugar free throat lozenges 
> 
> 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli


That made me actually lol too...

Ham and chicken club

2 chicken thighs

----------


## Zodiac82

Throw a carb bar in

----------


## RaginCajun

Red grapes

Weird stuff being consumed today, sugar free throat lozenges and chap stick!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## IronClydes

2 cups broccoli
200g chicken breast
10 almonds
coffee with stevia and nondairy creamer

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, unsalted pistachios

----------


## RaginCajun

Cajun Chicken Alfredo with whole wheat pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

Breast thigh leg wing

Finger lickin good

Watermelon

Red grapes

Sooooooo full

1969/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana, 1/2c double lite ice cream

----------


## RaginCajun

Cup of cottage cheese, lil almond milk, lil natty pb, half scoop protein, and lil sugar free fat free cheesecake jello pudding. All mixed up and eating it like thick pudding, so good

----------


## zaggahamma

I was just thinking about adding protein mix to some pudding some day

----------


## RaginCajun

> I was just thinking about adding protein mix to some pudding some day


It's goooooooooood and really hardly any cals at all!

So many flavor to choose from!

Cheesecake, pistachio, butterscotch, etc............

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## hawk14dl

Just a little while ago, 3 baked chicken thighs, baked in butter and evoo. Along with 2 salads, raspberry vinaigrette dressing. 

the keto diet is ok so far in my books

----------


## bina

Hot vanilla Casin shake with PB2

----------


## kelkel

Just killed two McDonalds double cheese burgers.

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> Just killed two McDonalds double cheese burgers.


Lol I grew up on those things sadly hahahaha

----------


## zaggahamma

Choc peanuts

2200/day

----------


## IronClydes

Post workout whey isolate with a little creatine

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats w milk

Yummy fiber

2666/day

----------


## IronClydes

225g nonfat Greek yogurt
18g chocolate whey isolate
1 stevia packet 

Coconut La Croix 
.5 tsp Mio Black Cherry

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham n chicken club

----------


## NACH3

Apple, whey shk, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

Coffee, black with Splenda

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites 1/4c cheese, oatmeal(like this better than bread lately), banana

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham and chicken club

----------


## IronClydes

1.5 cups rice milk
48g whey isolate
5g creatine

225, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice 1tbl sp Parmesan, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Small delicious fresh rotisserie chicken breast sammy

&

333/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz tuna salad(very little mayo, celery, onions, HB eggs, blk olives) 215g sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my 16 hour fast with this! Pecan encrusted chicken, debris macaroni, and veggies

----------


## sawyer86

Large turkey breast
Boiled potatoes 
Green veg 
Olive oil dressing

----------


## IronClydes

200g chicken breast
100g brown rice
10 almonds
1 cup broccoli

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> pwo shake 1010/day


Any puddin?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Any puddin?


nope....gotta go shoppin....be cool if i like the cottage cheese in it too

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 1/2banana, 1/2c double lite ice cream(3F/7C/3P)

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> Whey shk, 1/2banana, 1/2c double lite ice cream(3F/7C/3P)


Damn nach how many times you eat a day!? :Smilie:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken breast 4 stalks of asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

> nope....gotta go shoppin....be cool if i like the cottage cheese in it too


you can't really taste it when you blend it all up.

i can eat just plain ass cottage, i tell myself it is protein ice cream!

----------


## RaginCajun

carbmaster banana cream pie yogurt and 2 mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken thighs
Ham n chicken club

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil fried chicken

1515/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Spinach dip w a few club crackers

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Big ol heaping plate of spaghetti and garlic bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Cajun Chicken Alfredo with whole wheat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 I ate

1818/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lol sugar free throat lozenges


I am low carb down to my cough drops. Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What did I not eat today! 

I had egg mac muffin. (Yes ur eyes do not deceive you!). 

Subway salad with 6 oz chicken

Smores quest bar 

Applebee's spicy boneless buffalo. I took off most of the breading and ate all but 3 pieces. I just couldn't finish.

----------


## RaginCajun

> What did I not eat today! I had egg mac muffin. (Yes ur eyes do not deceive you!). Subway salad with 6 oz chicken Smores quest bar Applebee's spicy boneless buffalo. I took off most of the breading and ate all but 3 pieces. I just couldn't finish.

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 Cup of cottage cheese, lil almond milk, lil natty pb, half scoop protein, and lil sugar free fat free cheesecake jello pudding.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/ice cream(fell asleep -easy first low(er) carb day)

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats

Chocolate peanuts

2300/day

----------


## sawyer86

5 whole eggs 
4 whites
Ham
Oats with raisins black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8 egg whites w/cheese, oatmeal

----------


## GirlyGymRat

All but the dressing! Num num!

----------


## zaggahamma

Small rotisserie chicken sandwich

Few sips iced caramel Starbucks coffee

350/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice w/1 Tbl sp Parmesan, steamed asparagus

----------


## IronClydes

Whole wheat double protein English muffin with natural peanut butter

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6-6.5oz tuna salad(HB eggs/celery/black olives/onion/2tbl lite mayo) 2slices Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## RaginCajun

General Tso's chicken made fresh to order, and egg drop soup

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato

----------


## dep30

An effin donut

----------


## dep30

An effin donut :-[

----------


## dep30

A glazed donut :/

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, i want a donut now!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> An effin donut :-[


 lol!

----------


## NACH3

What's w/all the "Effie donuts" I want one too lol

Double scoop whey shk w/1/2c ice cream

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club......sorry no effin donuts lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, unsalted cashews/pistachios 

Will have oatmeal later for a lil bit more carbs

----------


## RaginCajun

carbmaster strawberry/pomegranate yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken thighs
1/2 turkey club

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger patty

----------


## RaginCajun

> burger patty


x 2!

----------


## dep30

And for the record I didn't make a mistake by posting donut 3x's I inhaled them jokers so fast it wasn't even funny... But hey it was high carb day

----------


## dep30

8oz lean steak with 1 cup white rice post w.o. meal after working legs and back

----------


## hawk14dl

Double bacon cheeseburger (no buns)

Have i mentioned keto is awesome

----------


## IronClydes

Jumbo Beef Jerky
200g chicken breast
10 almonds
2 cups broccoli
garlic powder

----------


## C3RB3RUS

pork chop. cup of mushrooms and one sliced roma tamato

----------


## zaggahamma

Semi homemade cajun jumbo shrimp pasta

Mouth on fire

Ate almost half but all shrimps

Dog none cuz its cajun  :Smilie: 

crystal light

1444/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> pork chop. cup of mushrooms and one sliced roma tamato


I haven't made pork chops in a long time. I need to get some for the weekend. 

Handful of grapes. May need to take a have some low fat cottage cheese also.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yummy dark chocolate n natty pb protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## IronClydes

Preworkout Psycho w/ 5.6g Leucine....cardio time

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small frozen coconut dairy novelties

to put out the fire

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

A thigh

1888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 156995

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, smores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 156995


Lol lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal w cinnamon raisins milk Splenda brown sugar

Pinch of salt of course

2121

----------


## IronClydes

An hour ago:
Low carb whole wheat wrap w/
100g chicken breast w/
1tbsp honey mustard

Just now:
1.5 cup skim milk
34g casein protein

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2333

----------


## MASSACRE305

I just ate a salad that included boiled eggs, chicken, mushrooms, and spinach. I guess you could say I'm dieting.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 eggwhites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham sandwhich

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post workout

----------


## DCI

I'm a meal behind today so force eatting 40g oats 2 whole eggs 170g chicken 60g rice and 100g peas. 

Will have a shake before the gym and coffee

----------


## dep30

Breakfast burrito and unsweetened tea

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, whey shk, 1 multi grain waffle

----------


## RaginCajun

Only had some BCAAs and black coffee so far

Sooooooo ready for lunch!

----------


## sawyer86

Steak
Rice 
Veg

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 1c+ brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken beast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken

Pork fried rice

Water

425 /day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beck's Prime burger, sweet pot fries, and a lemonade

----------


## IronClydes

230g egg white
1 whole egg
2 slices fat free cheese
All scrambled together

2 pieces Ezekiel toast with natural honey pb 

Coffee

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(2scoops), high protein/fiber oatmeal

----------


## davidtheman100

Drinking carton of eggwhites with my 8oz chicken and 2 tbsp natural peanut butter

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> Drinking carton of eggwhites with my 8oz chicken and 2 tbsp natural peanut butter


Damn that's a good amount of protein.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn that's a good amount of protein.


And I bet he can clear out a room in a heartbeat!

----------


## NACH3

> And I bet he can clear out a room in a heartbeat!


No doubt! I could never muscle em down raw! Ugh F-Dat  :Wink: 

6oz grilled salmon fillet, 1c brown rice, steamed mixed veggies (broccoli/cauliflower/peppers)

----------


## RaginCajun

> No doubt! I could never muscle em down raw! Ugh F-Dat 
> 
> 6oz grilled salmon fillet, 1c brown rice, steamed mixed veggies (broccoli/cauliflower/peppers)


i can but my stomach cannot! 

my coworkers hated me when i was drinking them with my shakes! 

carbmaster key lime pie yogurt!

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> i can but my stomach cannot! my coworkers hated me when i was drinking them with my shakes! carbmaster key lime pie yogurt!


My wife does when she's running behind in the mornings. I dread those night. Puke lol

8 oz chicken breast 5 stalks of asparagus.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 Slice of combo

Few sips ice cold coke

Berry betty yogurt sundae

800/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## IronClydes

2 cups raisin bran 
1.25 cup skim milk 

30 minutes after post workout shake:

48g whey isolate
1 scoop Karbolyn
5g creatine

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken thighs
Pb

----------


## NACH3

5.75oz baked chicken breast, steamed mixed veggies (broccoli/cauliflower/carrots), unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## zaggahamma

Screwdriver

975/day

----------


## davidtheman100

Tilapia and broccoli with whey iso 100 birthday cake 2 scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken Alfredo and whole wheat noodles

Few red grapes

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna mixed with pb

----------


## NACH3

> Tilapia and broccoli with whey iso 100 birthday cake 2 scoops


Your B-Day D? Happy happy if so! If not wait til your turn lol j/k

Casein shk w/1/2c double lite ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

> Tuna mixed with pb


Uh ewwwwwww

----------


## zaggahamma

Screwdriver#2

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Pwo meal. 1/2 cup oats 8 egg whites

----------


## davidtheman100

> Your B-Day D? Happy happy if so! If not wait til your turn lol j/k
> 
> Casein shk w/1/2c double lite ice cream


It's all a party until the protein that isn't chocolate or a basic flavor starts tasting like shit and that's right now about 2 weeks in for me right now haha

----------


## Zodiac82

> Uh ewwwwwww


Lol...knew I get a response like that....that's actually the response I gave the guy that said it to me today...tried it...and it wasn't bad at all



Attachment 157005

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol...knew I get a response like that....that's actually the response I gave the guy that said it to me today...tried it...and it wasn't bad at all <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157005"/>


Haha scrapple daddy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yummy dark chocolate n natty pb protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> Haha scrapple daddy!


Lol...I'm gonna see if my wife will call me that

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol...I'm gonna see if my wife will call me that


Do it!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Wavy lays yummy carbs n sodium

After the buzz

1500/day

----------


## IronClydes

Quest bar - cookie dough

Almond milk unsweetened, blended with ice and 48g whey isolate.

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

1.25 scoop casein protein, 2 tbsp pb2, ice, 2 cups skim milk blended into yummy bedtime shake.

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## bina

Skinny cow ice cream sandwich! Oops!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Skinny cow ice cream sandwich! Oops!!


Aren't those decent?!?

----------


## hawk14dl

Eggplant lasagna. 3 pieces. tastes almost like normal lasagna but fits in the diet. Yes.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken

Pork fried rice

Skinny cow ice cream sammy

2150/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal, whey shk, banana

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar post training

----------


## bina

> Aren't those decent?!?


On the large picture yes but I was eating it about an hour before bed so it wasn't the best decision. But it was yummy!

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - eggs, tortilla, bacon, lil cheese, salsa, and sirrachi 

bag of salt n vinegar chips

cajun was hooooooooooooooooongry!

----------


## RaginCajun

> On the large picture yes but I was eating it about an hour before bed so it wasn't the best decision. But it was yummy!


there isn't anything wrong with eating before bed

people wake up in the middle of the night to eat

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slice ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee with whipped cream

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee with whipped cream


whipped, eh

----------


## Zodiac82

> Do it!!!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157006"/>


Lol



> whipped, eh


Lmao


2 turkey and shredded chicken clubs

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites, 1slice Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil mini ham and swiss sammy (2 kings Hawaiians)

& 1/2 a scrambled egg&



369/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana

465/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Screwdriver#2 1155/day


uT oh.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> On the large picture yes but I was eating it about an hour before bed so it wasn't the best decision. But it was yummy!


Lol. I get hungry right for bed and hate that. Sounds delicious!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> whipped, eh


Yes. It stays longer then milk and I increased fat %. Trying something different.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

I dont sleep good if hungry so I eat more in evening and often within 30-60 min of lights out

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Quest bar(s'mores post training) taking one outta Bio's book  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes. It stays longer then milk and I increased fat %. Trying something different.


I was thinking of a different whipped  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple beer, chips n queso, and pizza Philly cheesesteak

----------


## Wintermaul

Quarg with straberries and a questbar Smores!

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed greens

----------


## davidtheman100

3 cans of tuna in water with 1tbsp mayo

----------


## bina

> there isn't anything wrong with eating before bed people wake up in the middle of the night to eat


I usually have Casin before bed. I though the sugar and carb content was high for a before bed snack but I may have been wrong.  :Smilie:  I do love skinny cow because ice cream is my favorite.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I usually have Casin before bed. I though the sugar and carb content was high for a before bed snack but I may have been wrong.  I do love skinny cow because ice cream is my favorite.


ice cream is the tits!

and everyone loves tits!

----------


## bina

> ice cream is the tits! and everyone loves tits!


True! Do love a good set of tits! 

Chicken breast, brown rice, egg, red bell pepper

----------


## IronClydes

Quest cheesecake bar

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I was thinking of a different whipped


Oooooo. 

2x protein yogurt and heading towards the gym. Happiness!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo heaven shake

1150/day

----------


## NACH3

> True! Do love a good set of tits! 
> 
> Chicken breast, brown rice, egg, red bell pepper


They're a plus for me personally - I'm a leg and ass man lol

About 30min from now 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice 1tbl sp Parmesan

----------


## Zodiac82

> They're a plus for me personally - I'm a leg and ass man lol


Yaaaaaaaahtzeeeee lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil bit of vodak n cran grape

Zaggggga style

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^awe shyt!

Shiner Bock

----------


## zaggahamma

did my boozin yesterday 

enjoy fellers

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashes and greens

----------


## NACH3

> Yaaaaaaaahtzeeeee lol


Yuppers - all else is icing on the cake lol  :Wink: 

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed mixed veggies, unsalted cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^awe shyt!
> 
> Shiner Bock


lol




> did my boozin yesterday
> 
> enjoy fellers


oh yeh




> Yuppers - all else is icing on the cake lol 
> 
> 6oz baked chicken breast, steamed mixed veggies, unsalted cashews


lol



Attachment 157012

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## IronClydes

315g chicken beast 
Corn on the cob

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Quest s'mores bar(idk yet they may be bloating me - a lil)  :Shrug:

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol
> 
> oh yeh
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 157012


Nice looking snack

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got a lil salad

1555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice looking snack


Thanks brother....




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157013"/>
> 
> Dog got a lil salad
> 
> 1555/day


Nicely cooked shrimp..


Attachment 157014

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks brother....
> 
> Nicely cooked shrimp..
> 
> 
> Attachment 157014


I knew u weren't done

----------


## Zodiac82

I was but everybody else got dessert so I said f it lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat 111 calories of this freshly cut by myself watermelon

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Skinny cow ice cream sammy

1818/day

----------


## bina

Cup of cottage cheese!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2020/day

Another good week  :Smilie:

----------


## davidtheman100

half court chocolate ice cream with hot fudge 3 packs drakes coffee cakes and bag of doritos cool ranch #stayshreddmyfriends

----------


## woody127

8 egg omelette

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites, oatmeal w/ON GS(2scoops)

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## almostgone

10 .oz flank steak and 6 egg whites about 3 hours ago. A cup of Chobani plain FF Greek yogurt w/ cinnamon and Splenda now.
Still fighting a respiratory bug and am hungry as hell.

----------


## Bio-Active

Just had a redline. Got to stay awake.... Traveling today and tomorrow for my daughters softball

----------


## jolter604

Last night curry chicken soup and Thai shrimp rolls

----------


## zaggahamma

> 10 .oz flank steak and 6 egg whites about 3 hours ago. A cup of Chobani plain FF Greek yogurt w/ cinnamon and Splenda now.
> Still fighting a respiratory bug and am hungry as hell.


sorry2 hear bro appetite good sign though

----------


## NACH3

> 10 .oz flank steak and 6 egg whites about 3 hours ago. A cup of Chobani plain FF Greek yogurt w/ cinnamon and Splenda now.
> Still fighting a respiratory bug and am hungry as hell.


Get better big guy! Good to see your hungry though 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 egg whites 2 yolks. Black Cinnabon flavored coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil orange chicken 

Lil sesame chicken 

Lil pork fried rice 

1/2 egg roll

575/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun and 1 serving of sweet potato chips

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli, steamed veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

Few sips of sparkling sprite

Chocolate yogurt soft serve

900/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pick me up before friends wedding at 6pm

Danish from Costco was SUPER FRESH!

1150/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk(2scoops), 6oz baked chicken, 1c brown rice, steamed veggies

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157027

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157025"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157026"/>
> 
> Lil pick me up before friends wedding at 6pm
> 
> Danish from Costco was SUPER FRESH!
> 
> 1150/day





> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157027"/>


Man I can't figure out how to enlarge my pics....I did on my other phone but this one I cant...

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, mixed veggies

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Choc protein shake 1scoop. I needed something sweet and this was the only option  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken salad with almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157028

----------


## zaggahamma

> Man I can't figure out how to enlarge my pics....I did on my other phone but this one I cant...


Yeh i just figure if they wanna see they will

Gotta click on it 

more booze and lean pork & parm chicken

Lil garlic mash

Spring green salad

Water

2400

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

8oz grilled salmon

one package frozen spinach, reheated, with onion and hot pepper vinegar

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk 1tbl sp natty PB

Smores quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157030

For me and the wife

Hard day

----------


## zaggahamma

Long as its still hard itll b aight

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 slice wheat toast with natty pb

2525

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

2700

----------


## IronClydes

Cheesecake Factory (date night/cheat meal)

2 servings of scotch (DeWars)
Sourdough Bread
Farfalle pasta with chicken and roasted garlic dressing
Kahlua Cocoa Coffee Cheesecake

Total meal: 3,414 calories. More than my normal day in one meal of awesomeness.  :Smilie: 

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 skinny cows

Doritos

3333/day

----------


## bina

> 2 skinny cows Doritos 3333/day


Skinny cows and Doritos!! Yummy

----------


## NACH3

Banana, oatmealw/2scoops ON GS, 6 egg whites

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Cheesecake Factory (date night/cheat meal) 2 servings of scotch (DeWars) Sourdough Bread Farfalle pasta with chicken and roasted garlic dressing Kahlua Cocoa Coffee Cheesecake Total meal: 3,414 calories. More than my normal day in one meal of awesomeness.  222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.


 Omg. Now that's a cheat!!! LoL

Coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

Oatmeal whey protein and 1 apple

----------


## DCI

200g of lean steak ground beef 250g potato and 100g green beans exciting stuff right there

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs and English muffin. What a nice treat!

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites w/1/4c cheese, oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

Xyience zero cal energy drink, needed a boost before gym!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun and sweet potato chips

----------


## Bio-Active

Vpx redline before the first softball game today  :Wink:

----------


## IronClydes

> Omg. Now that's a cheat!!! LoL Coffee.


I know. First cheat meal on this current cut while cycling low carbs. I still could have ate more lol

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## IronClydes

2 slices Ezekiel toast 
2 tbsp natural pb

320 g egg whites
37 g nitro tech whey isolate 

Coffee with stevia

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with an angry orchard in a very tall glass

----------


## RaginCajun

> Breaking my fast with an angry orchard in a very tall glass


Another tall one

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed veggies

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157042

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Breaking my fast with an angry orchard in a very tall glass


With ice?

----------


## RaginCajun

> With ice?


No ice, it's a beer, so neat

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 157042


I love ihop pancakes 

Fav is plain (no topping)(buttermilk )then butter and warm/hit maple syrup

But ihop is so over priced

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## davidtheman100

Pack of ground turkey and sugar-free ketchup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## RaginCajun

First solid food all day and was so ready for it!

2 chicken tacos, 1 steak, 5 chicken strips, and some fries

----------


## IronClydes

200 g wild rice
150 g chicken breast
Garlic powder to flavor 
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

222.5, 6', 34, 13.8% bf, bench 320, squat 435, dead 465.

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

Bbq rib

red rice and beans 

3.16 oz coke

1300/day

----------


## DCI

250g potatoes 170g chicken and some peas

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## [email protected]

Chili burrito loaded with cheese and jalapeños.

----------


## Zodiac82

> I love ihop pancakes
> 
> Fav is plain (no topping)(buttermilk )then butter and warm/hit maple syrup
> 
> But ihop is so over priced


At home that's how I am...butter/microwave/syrup

I do like the stw/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157047

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple zaggadrivers (sub oj w pineapple)

1666

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more of that danish i pictured Saturday 

1919

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple slices super thin crust peperoni pizza 

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

Skinny cow 

2888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Banana, oatmeal(2 scoops ON GS), 6 egg whites

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Couple slices super thin crust peperoni pizza 2400


High carb day????? 

Coffee. 2 hard boiled eggs.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Wheat waffles, banana, 6 egg whites

Pre w/o

----------


## DCI

2 meals over 4 hrs for me. 

170g chicken 60g rice 100 peas

170g chicken 250g potatoes 100g peas

----------


## zaggahamma

> High carb day????? 
> 
> Coffee. 2 hard boiled eggs.


Not intentionally

----------


## Zodiac82

2 tuna sandwiches
Mayo/cheese/ketchup

----------


## zaggahamma

Sausage mcmuffon w egg

Hash brown 

Crystal light 

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF New York cheeseburger and sweet pot fries

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk(w/banana), 6.50oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Perfect macintosh apple at 1pm

631/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice w/1tbl sp of parmesan

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

8 raw almonds and pre workout coffee

----------


## bina

I've been at Starbucks for 5 hours working on a paper and broke down and got a...

Caramel frap!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've been at Starbucks for 5 hours working on a paper and broke down and got a... Caramel frap!


Reported!

----------


## Zodiac82

> I've been at Starbucks for 5 hours working on a paper and broke down and got a...
> 
> Caramel frap!





> Reported!


 https://youtu.be/rxzaF6-feVk

----------


## Zodiac82

Handful roasted nuts
And apple

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> https://youtu.be/rxzaF6-feVk


Hahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Green apple Gatorade

----------


## MIkeyEl

Two McDonald's Big Macs with large fries

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1+c brown rice, 1tbl sp of Parmesan, steamed asparagus

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken breast 1 cup broccoli and asparagus.

----------


## Zodiac82

Another tuna sandwhich
Chips

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I've been at Starbucks for 5 hours working on a paper and broke down and got a... Caramel frap!


LoL. You were set up.Lol. 

One center cut pork chop grilled, green beans and 1/4 sweet potato.

----------


## RaginCajun

> LoL. You were set up.Lol. One center cut pork chop grilled, green beans and 1/4 sweet potato.


You didn't lie when you said you were going to eat a pork chop!

Pork chop, pork chop, greasy greasy, .............

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz rotisserie chicken 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## bina

> https://youtu.be/rxzaF6-feVk


That's funny and how I felt!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You didn't lie when you said you were going to eat a pork chop! Pork chop, pork chop, greasy greasy, .............


No. I don't lie. And I have never used AAS.  :Smilie: 

Not greasy. A perfect protein!

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken and pork fried rice 

At 330

Now on 2nd zaggadriver (3 day weekend)

1500/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, unsalted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> No. I don't lie. And I have never used AAS.  Not greasy. A perfect protein! <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157095"/>


It's an old saying! Pork chop pork chop greasy greasy, our team beat your team easy easy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Huge hamburger steak, onions, gravy, baked potato, and green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## jolter604

lamb gyro

----------


## zaggahamma

Wavy lays &

 red ripe watermelon 

1777/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, finale bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg salad sammy

Baby ruth

2 skinny cows

2700

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157099

----------


## Wintermaul

Chocolate-protein shake with omegas

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple, oatmeal(2scoops ON GS), 6 egg whites

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs. 1/3 c oatmeal with stevia and cinnamon

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Pre-Workout

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Felt like eating today, no fasting.

Having two flapjacks, sugar free syrup, peanut butter, eggs, and couple sausage patties 

Orange juice

----------


## Zodiac82

2 PBJ sandwhiches

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, oatmeal, and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 157099


Bk???

----------


## NACH3

6oz tuna(2slices of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 egg white omelette

----------


## Gaspaco

6eggs 
Can of tuna with EVOO

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss panini

Banana

500/day

----------


## MR-FQ320

Zaggahamma; prey tell what gives with your diet man

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken nuggets and a tea

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zaggahamma; prey tell what gives with your diet man


Thats what I eat

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz tuna salad, Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken breast asparagus cup of broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bk???


Mcd...

Some "new" sandwhich..which is pretty much the same burger

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil danish
Apple

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 10 egg white omelette


That's 5 days of breakfast for me. lol 

Pre workout coffee and sugar free chewing gum.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1+c brown rice 1tbl sp parmesan,

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> That's 5 days of breakfast for me. lol Pre workout coffee and sugar free chewing gum.


Lol I eat that twice a day! Been making pancakes outta the ones I eat at night by throwing in some guar gum in them with some cinnamon and stevia with a little protein powder. It will change your life haha. The guar gum makes them thick legitimately like pancakes and adds nothing but fiber.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

1177/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Crabmeat
Peanuts

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol I eat that twice a day! Been making pancakes outta the ones I eat at night by throwing in some guar gum in them with some cinnamon and stevia with a little protein powder. It will change your life haha. The guar gum makes them thick legitimately like pancakes and adds nothing but fiber.


I will have to look into guar gum

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites w/cheese(1/4c), 2 wheat waffles(w/honey lil), steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

Just posted this in the diary...but figured it's been long enough I should stop by and say hello  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just posted this in the diary...but figured it's been long enough I should stop by and say hello 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157120"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157121"/>


Looks good stranger  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157122

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157122"/>


The pics on the phone are way to small....what is that lol

----------


## NACH3

Ff Greek yogurt, fiber bar, 

Casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

oreo mint blizzard from DQ (for you lunk!)

that was my supper!

----------


## Zodiac82

> The pics on the phone are way to small....what is that lol


Ur tellin me...it's annoyin the hell outta me...can't figure out how to make them larger...

Spanish rice...3 eggs over easy....ff thousand island...and ff raspberry vinegrette...Oh and a lil shredded cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> oreo mint blizzard from DQ (for you lunk!)
> 
> that was my supper!


Where has he been???

----------


## zaggahamma

> oreo mint blizzard from DQ (for you lunk!)
> 
> that was my supper!


and I get sh$t from the police! !

----------


## RaginCajun

> and I get sh$t from the police! !


Hahahahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where has he been???


Prob harassing someone!

Haven't heard from him in a few months

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

1750/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## bina

White tea!

----------


## zaggahamma

1919/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157124"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157125"/>


Creative

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-workout Mr Hyde

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 250g potatoe and 100g green bean pea mix

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee. 2 eggs. Dannon 2x protein yogurt.

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar post training

----------


## NACH3

Apple, oatmeal(2scoops ONGS), 6 egg whites

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites w/cheese(1/4c), wheat waffles w/PB and honey drizzle

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 50g rice 100g mixed green beans and peas

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157141

----------


## RaginCajun

Bagel, egg, cheese, two turkey parties, and some OJ

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken over 1c rice b4 w/o

Then gym time!

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 egg white omelette

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a Granny Smith Apple and a 40g muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss panini 
&


475/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 250g potatoes 100g mix of green beans and peas. 

Off to the movies tonight so have a shake with choc protein raspberries and teaspoon of peanut butter as a replacement for my laat meal

----------


## MR-FQ320

Haddock, cod, tuna steak, swede and carrot mash, baked beans

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, sweet potato(230g), steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Smores quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

So hungry I will have to have a protein shake before workout. It's gonna be a long one so can't go without and it's all I have in my car.

----------


## flyfisher

2 western omelets, 2 orders of hash browns, 2 biscuits/gravy. Yes I ordered 2 meals...GHRP makes me hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## NACH3

> So hungry I will have to have a protein shake before workout. It's gonna be a long one so can't go without and it's all I have in my car.


Go hit it hard!!!

6oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

Carbmaster key lime pie yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Few sticks of jalapeño beef jerky

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub of tuna
Walnuts

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus/cauliflower, unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## Sfla80

Dinner tonight.....

For guys in Florida and probably even GA....go to publix and pick up a pack of these. 

For those who can't find pre made. Very easy to make.....flank, spinach and choice or cheese....this is provolone.

Brussles are bake crispy with a little evoo, then when finished. ...tossed in low sodium soy and sautéed garlic.

By far one of my favorite meals. 

Pretty sure I have a thread step by step on how to make these from scratch too.

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks delicious SFLA!

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks delicious SFLA!


Try it ragin....it's awesome

----------


## RaginCajun

> Try it ragin....it's awesome


It will be on the list next time i hit the store.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> Dinner tonight.....
> 
> For guys in Florida and probably even GA....go to publix and pick up a pack of these.
> 
> For those who can't find pre made. Very easy to make.....flank, spinach and choice or cheese....this is provolone.
> 
> Brussles are bake crispy with a little evoo, then when finished. ...tossed in low sodium soy and sautéed garlic.
> 
> By far one of my favorite meals.
> ...


Man I miss that publix when I was down there....food pretty cheap and its quality food also...ahhhh...I really miss Florida  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

They have chocolate mint chunk quest bars now, just up a case of those and a case of s'mores!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Go hit it hard!!! 6oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower


I did and I started to stink after 2.5 hours. 

Pork chop and green beans for din din!

----------


## NACH3

> They have chocolate mint chunk quest bars now, just up a case of those and a case of s'mores!


Report back(on choc mint chunk)...

Fiber bar, 2blueberry wheat waffles w/PB and lil honey 

Hlf casein shk(another hlf comin up)

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of homemade zagga chili

----------


## RaginCajun

> Report back(on choc mint chunk)... Fiber bar, 2blueberry wheat waffles w/PB and lil honey Hlf casein shk(another hlf comin up)


Holy hell they are awesome! My new favorite!!!

Just had one of those and 12 chicken wings from Angels farm

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon 

1550/day

Chili was PHENOMENAL

----------


## RaginCajun

> Watermelon 1550/day Chili was PHENOMENAL


Looks good!

Did the dog get any?

----------


## jolter604

seafood soup

----------


## zaggahamma

> Looks good!
> 
> Did the dog get any?


No chili for dog it was sooooo good and wasnt a huge serving and spicy so several things keepin her from partaking 

Oatmeal w raisins at 11:15 which she got a little 

1919/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts to end the day

2100

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, Apple, oatmeal, 6egg whites

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

> Quest bar post training


Found a new fav quest bar, chocolate mint chunk!

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites w/cheese, blueberry wheat waffles w/pb

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/scoop of ON GS - gym time!

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25 oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed veggies!

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy with bacon and swiss

sweet pot fries

----------


## NACH3

Got a hlf Super burrito w/rice, beans, steak, some guacamole, lil sour cream, and I'm going to crush it lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157163

----------


## RaginCajun

half of a smores quest bar. coworker wanted to try.

----------


## NACH3

That burrito didn't stand a chance haha

6.25 oz baked chicken breast, 205g sweet potato, steamed cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## trn123

Homemade Broccoli Rotini and Baked Chicken. Good as ****.

Total Macros= 75 carbs 35 fat 37 protein. 757 Calories Total.

----------


## NACH3

6-7oz salmon fillet, rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157173

Edit:threw a lil pb in the tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

4 tacos - 2 pork, 1 steak, and 1 chicken

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, unsalted cashews/almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157174

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk, banana, 1tbl sp natty pb

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga chili night #2

----------


## zaggahamma

WOOOOOOOO!!!!! CHILI HOT!!!

Watermelon to cool the palate 

1600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

1777/day

Monthly low

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, oatmeal w/on GS, apple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites w/cheese, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB and honey

----------


## RaginCajun

3 egg omelette with sausage, onions, peppers, and cheese, topped with salsa and sirrachi sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

> 8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


i miss that meal!

----------


## Bio-Active

> i miss that meal!


 one of my favorites!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> one of my favorites!!!


and i miss OJ!

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast,1c rice 1tbl sp parmesan and black coffee 

And gym time!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> and i miss OJ!


 live my oj in the morning!

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway Steak n cheese foot long on wheat with some Doritos and half water half lemonade

----------


## NACH3

Post training whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken, 230g sweet potato, steamed broccoli/cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken Caesar salad

Water

Preworkout

333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## davidtheman100

Full court ben and jerry's coffee toffee crunch with smuckers chocolate fudge, rainbow sprinkles and broken up boston creme pie milano's in it... Large cheese pizza coming up next

----------


## NACH3

^^^ Nice way to do it right - if Ya cheat make it worth it  :Smilie: 

6.50oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato,

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Damn I ate slot the past few hrs lol

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, 1tbl sp Parmesan

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo nectar of the Gods  :Smilie: 

1000/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Tangeray n tonic, big one

----------


## Bio-Active

Getting meal prep done

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, unsalted cashews/pistachios

----------


## RaginCajun

Margaritas 

Chips n salsa

Brisket tacos

----------


## trn123

> 6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, unsalted cashews/pistachios


Damn NACH...how much money do you spend on chicken tits weekly?? 

Eating last meal of the day...

BBQ Tuna Sandwich on whole wheat hamburger bun. (2 cans of tuna on this fat bitch)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Damn NACH...how much money do you spend on chicken tits weekly?? Eating last meal of the day... BBQ Tuna Sandwich on whole wheat hamburger bun. (2 cans of tuna on this fat bitch)


I am sure nach is similar to me. I go through 4-5 savings packs of chicken breasts each week

----------


## NACH3

> I am sure nach is similar to me. I go through 4-5 savings packs of chicken breasts each week


Yes sir....  :Wink:  that'll usually do it... Funny I just cooked off about 4 too Bio - I've been much hungrier lately(mast p give you a urg for sweets bio) I never crave em but sure have lately lol 

Casein shk/banana, 1tbl sp batty PB fiber bar(for now)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes sir....  that'll usually do it... Funny I just cooked off about 4 too Bio - I've been much hungrier lately(mast p give you a urg for sweets bio) I never crave em but sure have lately lol Casein shk/banana, 1tbl sp batty PB fiber bar(for now)


eat those quest bars to curb your appetite. I been hungry too.

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Chili

3rd night in a row 

Yum and spicy

1333

----------


## zaggahamma

Me and dog had watermelon 

1400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Me and dog had watermelon 1400/day


Funny your dog eats watermelon 

My parents old Yorkie loved sweets'

----------


## zaggahamma

> Funny your dog eats watermelon 
> 
> My parents old Yorkie loved sweets'


One of the best parts of summer

----------


## RaginCajun

> One of the best parts of summer


My bcaas are watermelon flavored!


Miss that dog so much! 

I would bring him to the bar when I was in college. I trained him so well that people thought he was fake! He like laying on the bar and drinking White Russians!



[AT

----------


## NACH3

> eat those quest bars to curb your appetite. I been hungry too.
> 
> Casein shake


Yeah they do take the edge off! Especially the sweets... Idk why I usually don't crave anything

Sm bowl wheat pasta... For some reason my body us loving these high(er) carb days recently  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> My bcaas are watermelon flavored!
> 
> 
> Miss that dog so much! 
> 
> I would bring him to the bar when I was in college. I trained him so well that people thought he was fake! He like laying on the bar and drinking White Russians!
> 
> 
> 
> [AT


That is hilarious

----------


## zaggahamma

Cute dog too...lotta yorkies in our neighborhood. ...most r related

----------


## zaggahamma

Problem with pics

Zagga oats

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

1919

----------


## almostgone

Getting ready to tear into a bone-in ribeye straight off the grill. [email protected] thing is the size of a hubcap, we'll, almost. It was 23 oz. before it hit the grill.  :Smilie: . A cup and half of steamed broccoli and a small red potato. Had the night off from work and all is well.  :LOL:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8 egg whites, 2blueberry wheat waffles w/PB and lil honey

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, oatmeal(w/1scoop of ON GS)

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee and 2 hard boiled eggs.

----------


## MR-FQ320

It's nearly Toby carvery time again ! 

Trying a red wine for vasodilation purposes.

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230gsweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 265 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## NACH3

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 265 grams sweet potato post training


Re feed day Bio?!

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1+c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

lil orange chicken

lil sesame chicken

lil pork fried rice

1/3 egg roll

water

475/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's nearly Toby carvery time again ! Trying a red wine for vasodilation purposes.



Yeah. Me. Too. Red wind for vasodilation. I like this. Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Yeah. Me. Too. Red wind for vasodilation. I like this. Lol


Lol

6.15oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.56 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 55 grams cashews

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 quest bar and three t spoons cottage cheese and some red wine for vasodilation. Oh this sounds so much better then everything else!!!

----------


## NACH3

Light Greek yogurt w/cinnamon, mixed nuts

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato,

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake in 12 minutes

1150

----------


## Bio-Active

Cookies and creme quest bar

----------


## trn123

8 inch brick oven pizza. SC sausage, roasted corn, and mushroom ragout for toppings. Mexican cake beer on the side. (Vacation meals incoming...still lifting though)

----------


## Bio-Active

Jack and diet coke. I might have 2

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4 oz chic with orange sauce with roasted veggies. Salad and 2 bread sticks. Frozen mango strawberry margarita and a piece of lemon cream cake. Cheat meal was delicious but I am a tad lightheaded. Lol

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, unsalted cashews pistachios

----------


## big g33

12inch pizza with ham chicken and mushrooms, and a chicken fillet burger  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bio-Active

2 chicken steak fajitas

----------


## zaggahamma

1444/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shot(4-6oz 1.5scoops) 

Think I'm gonna have a cheeseburger too... About an hr  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of Fritos

1616

----------


## zaggahamma

1666

----------


## NACH3

Cheeseburger, fries(couple), 1/2 vanilla milk shk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cheeseburger, fries(couple), 1/2 vanilla milk shk


Describe the experience please

----------


## zaggahamma

Lovely bowl of hot cream of wheat

1999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

2200/day

----------


## almostgone

> 4 oz chic with orange sauce with roasted veggies. Salad and 2 bread sticks. Frozen mango strawberry margarita and a piece of lemon cream cake. *Cheat meal was delicious but I am a tad lightheaded.*  Lol


Be safe, young lady!  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8egg whites, oatmeal w/ON GS)

----------


## Back In Black

Bagels, 1 egg, carved ham

Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites w/1/4c cheese, 2 blueberrie wheat waffles w/PB(1tbl sp) lil honey

Coffee black

----------


## Gaspaco

Pork
Eggs
Veggies

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage cheese
1/2 a soy free protein bar

Need more veggies

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 217 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Pre Workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Man I missed out yesterday!

A lot vasodilation going on! (Bio and Girly!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Mint chocolate chunk quest bar

Small glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## trn123

Crab Cake Benedict. Vanilla yogurt, granola, and fresh fruit. And a bowl of Crab Soup. Water to drink.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Be safe, young lady!


All's well. I rarely drink alcohol but I needed that! 

PWO coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Describe the experience please


Funny. NACH didn't see it though. LOL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2x protein low fat yogurt and 5 bing cherries plus another cup coffee pre workout

----------


## woody127

Chicken and broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> All's well. I rarely drink alcohol but I needed that! PWO coffee


I thought you were vasodilating?

----------


## RaginCajun

PWO

Chicken Thai lettuce wraps

Sweet n sour chicken bowl with brown rice

----------


## NACH3

> Describe the experience please


Absolutely needed  :Smilie:  soooo gooood lol - didn't stand a chance  :Smilie: 

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast 264 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites of bland combo pizza from Costco 

Couple sips coke

2 samples cape cod reduced fat potato chips

Few green grapes yuk

Need to turn this frown upside down 

250/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Couple bites of bland combo pizza from Costco Couple sips coke 2 samples cape cod reduced fat potato chips Few green grapes yuk Need to turn this frown upside down 250/day


Why so blue?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Why so blue?


Just the food lol

Got a pecan pie in the oven and heard speak of fried chicken and zaggadriver(s) r calling me

Bout2 see who's leadin the golf tourny

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken breast
Multigrain tagliatelle
Courgette
Red pesto

Home made protein bar

----------


## NACH3

[QUOTE=Back In Black;7056498]Chicken breast
Multigrain tagliatelle
Courgette
Red pesto

*Home made protein bar[/Q*UOTE]

Pls share how lol - I need to start making more things too 

6oz baked chicken breast, 1+c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## Back In Black

Vanilla whey 100g
Natty PB 150g
Powdered oats 250g
Skim milk 30-50ml

I know you don't work in grams but use the ratios and play with them. Textures change the more you start subbing whey for oats.

Mix the PB with the milk (easier if you warm them) then add the dry mix. Mix together and press into a lined tray. Chill for 2 hours and keeps for a couple of weeks chilled.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few sips coke

555/day

----------


## NACH3

> Vanilla whey 100g
> Natty PB 150g
> Powdered oats 250g
> Skim milk 30-50ml
> 
> *I know you don't work in grams* but use the ratios and play with them. Textures change the more you start subbing whey for oats.
> 
> Mix the PB with the milk (easier if you warm them) then add the dry mix. Mix together and press into a lined tray. Chill for 2 hours and keeps for a couple of weeks chilled.


LOL - I can easily convert(so thank you for the measurements)  :Smilie: . You the man BIB!

----------


## zaggahamma

850/day

----------


## trn123

Bowl of She Crab Soup. Crab cake sandwich on focaccia. Bunch of fries. Tall Jack and Sour. 9 Coronas.

----------


## davidtheman100

Half package lean ground turkey + 4 Eggwhites + 2 Whole eggs mixed in a container with ketchup and franks red-hot with a little mustard + my tangerine BCAA's

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bowl of She Crab Soup. Crab cake sandwich on focaccia. Bunch of fries. Tall Jack and Sour. 9 Coronas.
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 157231


Thats some drinkin

----------


## trn123

> Thats some drinkin


On vacation by myself...not much to do but lift, beach, eat, and drink. Don't normally drink as heavily anymore since I actually care about physique now.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> On vacation by myself...not much to do but lift, beach, eat, and drink. Don't normally drink as heavily anymore since I actually care about physique now.


Been there

----------


## NACH3

Gettin ready for some bbq, grilled chicken/shrimp, fruit, and more im sure...

So I weighed my food... 1lb grilled shrimp, 7oz grilled chicken, fresh fruit 1c (watermelon, honey dew, cantelope), Caesar salad(avacodo, feta, lil dressing, cucumbers, tomatoes), 1.5c green beans, water

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Small wing

Small drumstick

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

finally cut the pecan pie

Had 1 small slice and left 1/5

1444/day

No booze but a lil snacky with the junk food

few Fritos
2 mini baby ruths
serving chocolate peanuts 

1999

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## almostgone

6 oz. flank steak and 1 cup of rice and 3 egg whites.

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline by vpx for the caffeine boost before work

----------


## RaginCajun

> Redline by vpx for the caffeine boost before work


Those things get me amped up, almost too much!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

PWO Coffee with sugar free creamer.

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, 8egg whites, 2blueberry wheat waffles w/PB

Black coffee(strong)  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

> Those things get me amped up, almost too much!


 they are nothing compared to Hyde pre workout  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, grits, and two jalapeño beef jerky sticks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> they are nothing compared to Hyde pre workout


Why do u guys take a PWO drink? Similar to cup of coffee?

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 100g green beans 62g rice

----------


## NACH3

> they are nothing compared to Hyde pre workout


Seems you like this Hyde better?! Gonna get some lol

8 egg whites w/1/4c cheese, more fruit coffee black - gym coming up!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Why do u guys take a PWO drink? Similar to cup of coffee?


 yes it gets you amped up for training

----------


## Bio-Active

> Seems you like this Hyde better?! Gonna get some lol 8 egg whites w/1/4c cheese, more fruit coffee black - gym coming up!


 Hyde is by far the strongest ore workout drink I have tried

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, steamed asparagus, cashews/almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n salsa, brisket burrito, and a few margaritas

----------


## zaggahamma

> Chips n salsa, brisket burrito, and a few margaritas


out on the town?

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil orange chicken 

Lil pork fried rice 

Lil coke

500

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> out on the town?


Yes sir, but not hardcore!

Trying to figure out my next drink, moving spots

----------


## RaginCajun

Tangeray n tonic

----------


## NACH3

6.35oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, mixed nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

Few Fritos 

Few sips coke

777

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/banana & whey

----------


## zaggahamma

3 lil ginger snaps 

888

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Baby back ribs, cole slaw and 1/2 corn on cob and a diary cream.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> Baby back ribs, cole slaw and 1/2 corn on cob and a diary cream.


Dairy cream?

Is that morse code for ice cream???

----------


## RaginCajun

Sweet tea vodka n water

(These can be dangerous, doesn't taste like alcohol)

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2+c wheat pasta(parmesan cheese 2tbl sp), steamed broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Dairy cream? Is that morse code for ice cream???


Yes. In a waffle cone.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, cashews almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Chicken/spinach wheat reaviolis w/lil meat gravy(sauce for you non Italians) :Smilie: , side Cesar salad, sm piece garlic bread

----------


## zaggahamma

> Chicken/spinach wheat reaviolis w/lil meat gravy(sauce for you non Italians), side Cesar salad, sm piece garlic bread


U should just call it sauce too 

Any nice parm cheese on the salad or entree?

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chicken

Small pc of cheese n guava danish

Lil pecan pie

Cup of salted caramel ice cream

1950

Back to the gym manana so sugarfest will end

----------


## NACH3

> U should just call it sauce too 
> 
> Any nice parm cheese on the salad or entree?


Lol... Can't - yes had a lil parmesan 1/4c(shredded)  :Smilie: 

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 cup corned beef hash (homemade)

2121

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats 

2777 

rc prolly found a chica

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, 8egg whites/beaters w/cheese, oatmeal w/whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Big cup of black coffee to get the day started

----------


## CharlesThe4th

2 blueberry pancakes/ 4 eggs

----------


## irlkev

90 min since back and biceps workout. 
250g chicken breast, 100g rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bowl of mini wheats 
> 
> 2777 
> 
> rc prolly found a chica


haha!

i did meet a chica, her name is Cheyenne (not a stripper, well, as far as i know)

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites/beaters w/1/3c cheese, 2 blueberry waffles w/PB, more fruit sald

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, grits, lil cheese, and few jalapeño beef jerky sticks

green tea

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230gsweet potato, steamed broccoli

Edit** bumped it to 7oz chicken, added mixed nuts(almonds/cashews/pistachios

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil orange chicken 

Lil pork fried rice 

Egg roll

Water

525/day

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, Parmesan ch(2tbl sp)

----------


## RaginCajun

had a MOD BBQ chicken pizza with pineapple and bacon on it!

definitely will be doing some cardio later on!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## NACH3

Cheese raviolis(16) red sauce, broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1175

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, steamed broccoli cashews/almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Beef jerky sticks

----------


## trn123

Two 6 oz chicken breasts breaded with French dressing/crushed corn flakes. Whole bag of steamed mixed vegetables. Large can of maple bacon baked beans.

Nutty Bar for dessert.

----------


## zaggahamma

chiseled this up for later

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade lettuce wraps

----------


## NACH3

> chiseled this up for later


Love me some watermelon man  :Smilie:

----------


## davidtheman100

Dunkins original blend k-cup with 1/6 cup of milk and 2 sweet-nlows 1 teaspoon hershey's unsweetened cocoa mixed in before bed...I know weird

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157256

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of this spicy ass chili

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1850

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, rice pilaf!

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 Banana

Edit** oatmeal high P/high Fiber

----------


## zaggahamma

Wholesome oatmeal

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Pre Workout

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, oatmeal, 6 egg whites

----------


## GhostHykur7

4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1/2 cup chopped orange bell pepper, 2 pieces of 4:9 Ezekiel bread and 10 oz of black coffee. Bring on the day!

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 wild berry buckwheat waffles with sugar free maple syrup, 2 eggs, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2blueberry wheat waffles(PB 1tbl sp)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Apple, strong coffee(black) , shoulders coming up!

----------


## RaginCajun

green tea

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of roasted soy beans and half serving of raw almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Post training whey shk meal coming up...

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss on wheat panini'd

Few sips Pepsi 1sip water 

375/day

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 245g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade chicken lettuce wraps

----------


## GhostHykur7

7 oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, 2 cups organic spinach, 100g fresh strawberries. Wash it down with a protein shake.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, 1tbl sp Parmesan(couple pumps spray butter(cashews)

----------


## trn123

Can of tuna, one dill pickle, and some low fat mayo with some secret spices. Mixed up and put on two pieces of rye bread.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Can of tuna, one dill pickle, and some low fat mayo with some secret spices. Mixed up and put on two pieces of rye bread.


secret spices?

Reported!

----------


## RaginCajun

s'mores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 fried boob
1/2 cheese 1/2 guava danish 

1000/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 PBJ sandwhiches 
Banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, wild rice, and steamed broccoli

Cashews almonds

----------


## DCI

200g ground steak, 50g rice and 100g peas and 100g strawberries

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar(oats and chocolate) these are quite tasty and good for ya  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

> Fiber bar(oats and chocolate) these are quite tasty and good for ya


You ever make your own buddy there a piece of piss to make

----------


## NACH3

> You ever make your own buddy there a piece of piss to make


Yup just started BIB gave me a recipe for ho made protein bars I'm making this w/e

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You ever make your own buddy there a piece of piss to make


Hmmmm. I don't know the direct translation but thinking DCI rather buy his.  :Smilie:  

Soon enjoying chic shawarma sandwich and fatoosh salad, pita bread with garlic paste perhaps a glass of wine.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157275



Attachment 157276

Bowl of oatmeal
Bowl of raisin nut bran

Yes I kno it's 2 pics...seein if a screen shot one yields a larger pic

Edit:  :Frown:

----------


## DCI

> Yup just started BIB gave me a recipe for ho made protein bars I'm making this w/e


Nom nom nom nom enjoy bud.




> Hmmmm. I don't know the direct translation but thinking DCI rather buy his.  
> 
> Soon enjoying chic shawarma sandwich and fatoosh salad, pita bread with garlic paste perhaps a glass of wine.


Lol its all good nach understands my irishisms lol

----------


## NACH3

> Nom nom nom nom enjoy bud.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol its all good nach understands my irishisms lol


I do indeed!  :Wink:  and I will nam nam nam lol

Force feeding here lol. 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(high P/High O'3s), steamed broccoli

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 oz of chicken with 8 oz sweet potato.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157277

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and one avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 157277


Think i had a dream they opened a Popeyes right down the road bwahHaha

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hmmmm. I don't know the direct translation but thinking DCI rather buy his.  
> 
> Soon enjoying chic *shawarma* sandwich and *fatoosh* salad, pita bread with garlic paste perhaps a glass of wine.


it was like u were typing with your mouth full

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger stuffed with cheese, onions, peppers, and garlic

----------


## RaginCajun

> Venison burger stuffed with cheese, onions, peppers, and garlic


Nutha one

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Ravioli(sausage/cheese), side salad ff Italian, steamed broccoli lil Parmesan

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ravioli(sausage/cheese), side salad ff Italian, steamed broccoli lil Parmesan


With SAUCE?  :7up: 

R we talking homemade?

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

Yummy cookies n cream cheesecake protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Small drumstick 

Small wing

1333

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## NACH3

> With SAUCE? 
> 
> R we talking homemade?


Yes a lil red sauce! Not totally, sauce is, ravioli aren't  :Frown:  too much time(I'd take a pic of that one  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes a lil red sauce! Not totally, sauce is, ravioli aren't  too much time(I'd take a pic of that one


i like pasta....ive made my own semi homemade sauce for years

----------


## NACH3

> i like pasta....ive made my own semi homemade sauce for years


It's the only way to go  :Wink:  

Lil oatmeal(high P/high Fiber) couple shredded Macadamian nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving & half fritos while watching bball

Watermelon on deck

1700 post fruit

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

1919

----------


## DCI

> I do indeed!  and I will nam nam nam lol
> 
> Force feeding here lol. 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(high P/High O'3s), steamed broccoli


Good man keep firing that food into you will explode

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Hyde

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 250g potato and 100g peas

----------


## almostgone

> I do indeed!  and I will nam nam nam lol
> 
> Force feeding here lol. 6.15oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(high P/High O'3s), steamed broccoli


Yes!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

2 flax buckwheat waffles with sugar free maple syrup, 2 eggs, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## NACH3

Apple, oatmeal w/ON GS, 6 egg whites

----------


## RaginCajun

Green tea

----------


## NACH3

Banana, two blueberrie wheat waffles w/PB(1tbl sp)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

> Think i had a dream they opened a Popeyes right down the road bwahHaha


Lol


PBJ sandwhich and bowl of tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

Cafe con leche (3/4 medium dunkin) splenda

77

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o assault(2g beta alanine) 2scoops let's see  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

two chorizo, egg, cheese, and salsa tacos

----------


## ibrahem

Here we go

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(lil parmesan), steamed broccoli

----------


## GingerbeardJ

12 egg whites 1 cup oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil french toast 

Lil bacon

Lil syrup

Water 

2 bites watermelon

613/day

----------


## zaggahamma

More melon

666/day

----------


## Gaspaco

Pork
Veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken made fresh to order, with brown rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

Peanuts

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken thighs(boneless), 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

> general tso's chicken made fresh to order, with brown rice.



U got a rockin china takeout place close by? Do theyy serve it with broccoli..this place i use puts a lil measly chunk of green pepper on their lunch special

----------


## RaginCajun

> U got a rockin china takeout place close by? Do theyy serve it with broccoli..this place i use puts a lil measly chunk of green pepper on their lunch special


yes, it is the tits!!!!!! it has fresh jalapenos and fresh red bell peppers in it.

the orange chicken looks good also, my coworker gets it every time!

it is close by my office, love it! 

it is one of the best chinese restaurants i have ever eaten in!

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 oz chicken 1 cup jasmine rice.

----------


## NACH3

5-6oz baked chicken thigh, 1c brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157295

----------


## RaginCajun

Carbmaster Strawberry yogurt

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar(oats & chocolate) salmon tonight fellas  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Fiber bar(oats & chocolate) salmon tonight fellas


I love salmon! 

Pork ribs and salad

----------


## Bio-Active

5.96 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 55 grams cashews

----------


## davidtheman100

8oz sliced up chicken, 3 whole eggs 2 egg whites mixed into a bowl with olive oil, vinegar, and frank red hot.. BCAA's and tbsp of almond butter as well

----------


## NACH3

7oz grilled salmon, steamed broccoli, cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade lettuce chicken wraps and a cookies n cream protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

> I love salmon! 
> 
> Pork ribs and salad


Me too! 

Casein shk

----------


## bina

On day two of low carbs for my carb cycle and caved by eating 8 strawberries that were donated to my house. Bummer. But so yummy!

----------


## NACH3

oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil rotisserie chicken sammy at 5

Sesame chicken &Pork fried rice at 11

Watermelon at midnight 

1650

----------


## NumLock

chicken breast
brown rice
salad

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

Post training Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

7 egg whites, 1/4 cup chopped spinach, 3 oz. grilled 90/10 hamburger, 2 Tablespoons of Publix black bean and corn salsa. (salsa is only 20 calories but zips it up a bit).

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites 1/4c cheese, oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## RaginCajun

2 flax buckwheat waffles with sugar free maple syrup, 2 eggs, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with french vanilla creamer

----------


## Joco71

Fresh caught walleye and asparagus.

----------


## NACH3

> 2 flax buckwheat waffles with sugar free maple syrup, 2 eggs, and glass of low sugar OJ


Nice redness lol

Blueberry wheat waffles w/PB b4 gym

Pre w/o Assualt(1.5scoops)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## GingerbeardJ

12 egg whites and 1/2 cup oats.

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 ham swiss egg tortilla (saved the other half for tomorrow brunch)

Watermelon 

Few sips water

300/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(lil Parmesan) steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato,

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

975/day

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## davidtheman100

2,500 calorie quart reese's peanut butter chocolate breyer's ice cream with smuckers hot fudge and nacho cheese doritos about 200 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2,500 calorie quart reese's peanut butter chocolate breyer's ice cream with smuckers hot fudge and nacho cheese doritos about 200 cals


d a y a m

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews

----------


## GhostHykur7

Making me and the wifey a few NY Strip steaks, roasted cauliflower, and quinoa.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 bowl of almond crisp cereal 
With raisins

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil sesame chicken 

Lil pork fried rice 

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars 1 choc mint and 1 smores

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157310

----------


## zaggahamma

Grapes 

1444

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal 

CASEIN SHK

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil left over chinese

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8 egg whites, oatmeal

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Egg white omelette with spinach and feta cheese. Yum!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken thighs, 2c wheat pasta, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## davidtheman100

Chicken salad with some franks red hot

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast shredded and wrapped in an Ezekiel tortilla

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

On the road home from daughters softball. Quest bar to get by

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo nectar of the gods  :Smilie: 

had 1/2 of nanner on the bike ride to the gym(office)  :Smilie: 

1050/day

got some split pea soup simmering with a chunk of smoked ham/pork for seasoning  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> pwo nectar of the gods


Your food always seems most interesting. Lol 

PWO protein shake

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, avacodo

----------


## Zodiac82

Cpl burgers

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

1/2c lite cottage cheese, fiber bar... Thinking of my next meal?!?!?!

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2c dbl lite ice cream(3gF 6gC 3gP) 1/2banana

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157322"/>


Under the kitchen light???



Attachment 157323

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Under the kitchen light???
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 157323


Yes and flash as well

Just finished a bowl....i did good

Few saltines with it....dog got the rest

1414/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Under the kitchen light???
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 157323


Wtf kinda dressing? Ff Italian??? Do i need to mail some chickfika combo cards?

----------


## NACH3

Had hlf a cheeseburger, couple fries(not many), 1/2 milkshake it was good I may eat the rest or save it for a snack tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats at 1230

Now watermelon 

1818/day

You dont need chocolate peanuts you don't need chocolate peanuts you don't need chocolate peanuts 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wtf kinda dressing? Ff Italian??? Do i need to mail some chickfika combo cards?


Lol....it is itailain....but even I was like ewww...I don't think I shoulda put this on before I took pic

It looked like semi hardened provolone cheese or something lol



Attachment 157325

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee with sugar free creamer.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken on Ezekiel bun 1 serving of sweet potato chips

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dannon 2x protein yogurt

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 6 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles(plain)

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

Bowl of mixed fruit(cantelope/honey dew/watermelon)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli, 1/2 avacodo

----------


## GirlyGymRat

6 oz tilapia 
Spring mix and shredded cabbage with 4 cherry tomatoes and a sprinkle of blue cheese and splash of balsamic. 

Dark cherry chocolate cashew bar

----------


## NACH3

> 6 oz tilapia 
> Spring mix and shredded cabbage with 4 cherry tomatoes and a sprinkle of blue cheese and splash of balsamic. 
> 
> Dark cherry chocolate cashew bar


Keep eating, Girly - I think it suits you  :Wink:

----------


## Who_Am_I

Deez Nuts!


HA!

----------


## NACH3

> Deez Nuts!
> 
> 
> HA!


I know it's a joke(but she's a very respected member)... Show some respect... Thx

Cup of mixed fruit

Got some chili on the stove(lots of lean ground beef - 93-7)

----------


## Who_Am_I

> I know it's a joke(but she's a very respected member)... Show some respect... Thx


By she I am guessing you mean GirlyGymRat? I am not sure because I do not remember directing my post at anyone in particular. If thought maybe you meant the OP but seeing as he is not a girl I am once again confused? 

Anyway my apologies. This is not the lounge. Got it. 

--------------------------------------------------------

Pork rinds and a Dr. Pepper

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Vanilla protein shake. So yum.

----------


## Zodiac82

Homemade burger

----------


## NACH3

> By she I am guessing you mean GirlyGymRat? I am not sure because I do not remember directing my post at anyone in particular. If thought maybe you meant the OP but seeing as he is not a girl I am once again confused? 
> 
> Anyway my apologies. This is not the lounge. Got it. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pork rinds and a Dr. Pepper


Cool... Thx anyways!

Chili... Mmmmmm been a while(1.25lbs 93-7 lean ground beef, pintos, kidneys, spicy, onions, tomatoes the usual) sm pot so lots of meat  :Smilie:  later...



6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, avacodo

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157332

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## jolter604

Chicken pasole .

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2banana 1/2c ice cream(3p C6 3F)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Pre Workout

----------


## BigMan65

3 packages of grits, mmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc mint quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

> Choc mint quest bar post training


I see you have found the chocolate mint ones!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 buckwheat waffles with sugar free syrup, 2 whole eggs 2 egg whites, and glass of low sugar oj

----------


## NACH3

6egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rivce and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

110

----------


## NACH3

More fruit, another waffle(wheat plain) 

Pre w/o Assualt(2scoops) already sweating lol gym time!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of jalapeno sunflower seeds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Grilled tilapia over spring mix with 6 cherry tomatoes, 1/2 avocado, blue cheese crumbles (very little) with splash of balsamic.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Grilled tilapia over spring mix with 6 cherry tomatoes, 1/2 avocado, blue cheese crumbles (very little) with splash of balsamic.


sounds yummy!

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty and bag of broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice(lil Parmesan), steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice(lil Parmesan), steamed broccoli


i need to pick up some stanky cheese!

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## NACH3

> i need to pick up some stanky cheese!


Feet cheese - sharp provolone - great stuff  :Smilie: 

Oatmeal w/ON GS(choc cake batter)?! Let ya know how it tastes  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2baby carrots and 3 radishes. My pre work out snack. LoL 

If I was zagga, it would be called zagga vegomagic. :P

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2baby carrots and 3 radishes. My pre work out snack. LoL 
> 
> If I was zagga, it would be called zagga vegomagic. :P


hahahahahaha!!!!

----------


## NACH3

Bowl of chili...

----------


## NACH3

Chili x2... 1-2 Pieces of Dave's killer seeded bread(toasted plain)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

PWO Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157352

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade ground turkey lettuce wraps

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

6 oz chic

----------


## zaggahamma

All day thus far

1& 1/2 boiled eggs

Red grapes 

Pwo shake 

and half of this 

Ground beef &short rib mixed!

Now watermelon

1515/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Grits, two whole eggs, two egg whites, dollop of light sour cream, and a glass of low sugar oj

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One egg and 1/2 cup cottage cheese and a coffee

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, 7 egg whites, oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with french vanilla creamer

----------


## alienbeliever2

1/3 avocado
5.6 oz grilled chicken 
Roasted eggplant and roasted radishes.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

2 blueberry wheat waffles, 6 egg whites, black coffee

----------


## NACH3

5.5oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice,

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty and 3 veggie patties

----------


## trn123

Cup of Quinoa, 2 Baked Atlantic Salmon Filets, and a can of black beans.

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, steamed asparagus post training

----------


## davidtheman100

Some holocaust cupcakes...jk protein pancake

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of jalapeno ranch sunflower seeds

----------


## RaginCajun

s'mores quest bar

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Metrx big 100 meal replacement bar. Not best choice but couldn't do legs on empty. :/

----------


## NACH3

Chili w/a slice & a hlf of Daves killer seeded bread(toasted)

----------


## davidtheman100

PWO drink and grilled chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> All day thus far
> 
> 1& 1/2 boiled eggs
> 
> Red grapes
> 
> Pwo shake
> 
> and half of this<img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157355"/>
> ...


Damn....what restaurant is that zagga




Attachment 157382

Homemade chili...with steak added yum

----------


## NACH3

Chili(w/potato), broccoli, 1/2 avocado

Am bowl Mixed fruit in 30...

----------


## Zodiac82

Round 2

Attachment 157383

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk(2scoops ON GS) choc cake batter(awesome w/h2o) ice

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/banana and 1/1c soy

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I just had an unplanned cookie.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I just had an unplanned cookie.


what kind?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> what kind?


Bad kind. Shortbread. It was so good. 

I just got home from the gym. Worked legs (brutal- increased weight reduced reps) and 30 min incline treadmill / will say it was the hardest leg workout I have ever done - like jelly afterwards. I had that protein meal replacement before lifting. I actually stopped at a drug store hoping to find a quest bar. No luck.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bad kind. Shortbread. It was so good. I just got home from the gym. Worked legs (brutal- increased weight reduced reps) and 30 min incline treadmill / will say it was the hardest leg workout I have ever done - like jelly afterwards. I had that protein meal replacement before lifting. I actually stopped at a drug store hoping to find a quest bar. No luck.


I like those cookies as well.... Hard to resist

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade turkey n almond lettuce wraps

----------


## RaginCajun

Cookies n cream protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit - im eating it then I'll deplete it lol I need carbs today  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Blueberry wheat waffle w/PB 1tbl sp and honey drizzle, ff Greek yogurt(5.3pz) 12g protein 9 carbs 8 sugars

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn....what restaurant is that zagga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 157382
> 
> Homemade chili...with steak added yum


My new work lol...had to wait tables again business is slow

----------


## zaggahamma

All day:

130pm

Lil orange chicken 

Lil pork fried rice 

1/2 egg roll 

Watermelon

930pm  i ate 4/5

1230am

Watermelon

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats w milk 

Yum 

1616

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn....what restaurant is that zagga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 157382
> 
> Homemade chili...with steak added yum


Nice presentation

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## MR-FQ320

I'm on holiday ! 
Pigging out on flapjack, granola, cereals, lowered protein intake. 

Off to coast for English deep fried Fish and chips ! Yummy. 

Good news is I can't get fat....yet lol.

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, oatmeal w/ONGS

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar Post training

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

2 flax waffles, sugar free maple syrup, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg white, and glass of low sugar OJ

coffee, with vanilla creamer and splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

> All day:
> 
> 130pm
> 
> Lil orange chicken
> 
> Lil pork fried rice
> 
> 1/2 egg roll
> ...


yum




> Nice presentation


lol..thanks...when I was makin it my wife said...."cute" lol

2 turkey clubs
Grapes

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, 7 egg whites, 2blueberry wheat waffles(PB)

----------


## bina

2 eggs, 3 egg whites, and 1/2 c berries.

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken panini from Jason's deli, baked chips, and a soft serve in a cone!

Reported!

----------


## RaginCajun

> yum lol..thanks...when I was makin it my wife said...."cute" lol 2 turkey clubs Grapes


Haha!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.2oz baked chicken breast, 240g swee potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Tad of Sesame Chicken 

Tad of pork fried rice 

1/2 egg roll

3 bites salted caramel cheesecake with tbsp organic salted caramel ice cream 

Report me

Water

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tad of Sesame Chicken 
> 
> Tad of pork fried rice 
> 
> 1/2 egg roll
> 
> *3 bites salted caramel cheesecake with tbsp organic salted caramel ice cream 
> *
> Report me
> ...


Reported sir!

and that sounds like heaven on a spoon!

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157402

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157403

----------


## kelkel

Nothing but I'm getting ready to pan fry a steak.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 rum and diet cokes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty and two veggie patties

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Man I fell asleep lol - 

Had 2blueberry wheat waffles w/PB and honey drizzle, 
Casein shk w/1/3c ice cream(3F 3P 7C) 1/2banana, water ice

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Quasi Chicken Caesar salad made from whole bag of romaine lettuce, 2 chicken breasts (about 12oz), black olives, 2 hard boiled eggs, large croutons, Fat free caesar dressing. Chased down with about 2 quarts of home brewed green tea with honey.

----------


## NACH3

> Quasi Chicken Caesar salad made from whole bag of romaine lettuce, 2 chicken breasts (about 12oz), black olives, 2 hard boiled eggs, large croutons, Fat free caesar dressing. Chased down with about 2 quarts of home brewed green tea with honey.


Sounds Sooo good... Down to the drink  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 of that at 8pm

Now ordered and started nommin on this tender juicy roast
beast n few dem curlies n coke all gone now...
tossed couple of pieces of the sammy and half to a couple feral kitties  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh apple fritter from krispy kreme 

2222

----------


## Zodiac82

That restaurant looks like it serves some good food

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded wheat with cinnamon and Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre Training

Quest bar Post training

----------


## liftdroprepeat

made my self a cheese and chicken toaste yes i no i am rank ha!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2 med hb eggs pre w/o

 :Multi:

----------


## RaginCajun

grits, two whole eggs, two egg whites, dollop of sour cream, and glass of low sugar OJ

coffee with vanilla creamer and lil splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

Earlier had fruit, whey shk,

Now 6 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## DCI

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 Italian sub. That is my first food for the day!

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## bignath4607

1 pancake with bananna and half a tub of low fat greek yoghurt with one scoop of whey mixed in

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

808/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken bacon and avocado on wheat and a side salad

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 200g potato,

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus , lil rice due to fruit

Bowl of mixed fruit(watermelon, cantelope, honey dew)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Half of the MET-rx bar before workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

s'mores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

ate half that breast

Now dis

1200

----------


## zaggahamma

Small zaggadriver 

1313/day

----------


## DCI

200g gound steak beef 60g rice and 100g green beans and 100g strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd zaggadriver medium this time

1515/day

----------


## NACH3

Lil oatmeal(w/banana)

Got some Grilled salmon coming up mmmmm

----------


## NACH3

6-7oz grilled salmon fillet, steamed asparagus, and 1/2 avacodo

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Poquito mas

1616/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157425

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Small zaggadriver 1313/day


 See. Much more interesting. Let me see. Girlys special with grilled tilapia But no balsamic splash. Dannon 2x protein yogurt for dessert And alcohol free diet barqs!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 200g gound steak beef 60g rice and 100g green beans and 100g strawberries


You and me are so dull in our food descriptions. 

200g DCI beef-o-Rama
Green beans and El speciale strawberries 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## NACH3

> You and me are so dull in our food descriptions. 
> 
> 200g DCI beef-o-Rama
> Green beans and El speciale strawberries


LOL 

casein shk w/1/2 banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Crisp homemade turkey lettuce wraps

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Cookies and cream protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef flautas

Chocolate bar and a miniature 

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## DCI

170g chicken 60g rice and 100g green beans

----------


## MR-FQ320

Alcoholic brandy ice cream ( dreaming )

----------


## RaginCajun

two flax waffles with sugar free maple syrup, two whole eggs, two egg whites and a glass of low sugar OJ

coffee with french vanilla creamer and splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, 6 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg white one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

6am lattee

8am eggs benedict & 1/2 latte

10am 1 mini waffle with a smigeon whipped cream raspberries blueberries caraamel drizzle

Noon red grapes

999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana 1/2c ice cream(3gF 3gP 7C

----------


## RaginCajun

two strongbows, chips n queso, and a chicken philly cheesesteak

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 220g russet potato(spray butter, lil pepper) steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

mini bowl of

MINI WHEATS  :Smilie: 

1250/DAY gym time soon

----------


## NACH3

Lil oatmeal w/1/2 banana(high P(12g)/high Fiber(8g)) no carbs at dinner just greens + ON GS casein(cake batter) mmmm

----------


## DCI

200g gound beef steak, 60g rice 120g green beans and 100g strawberries

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

A nutha cold pop, actually two

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, avacodo, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

> A nutha cold pop, actually two


name of a drink?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shkee

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna nibble on this oriental cuisine till i approach 2500
make that 2600

Barely touched the rice but had another wingette&drummy

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup of rice, and just a few steamed broccoli florets ( got to buy more).

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk Ezekiel muffin and OJ

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Saturday morning coffee. My favorite cup of the week!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Saturday morning coffee. My favorite cup of the week!


 me too black coffee for the road trip. On the way to my daughters softball tournament

----------


## blemshow

2 raw eggs,8 egg whites , cup of Oates scoopof protein blended

----------


## RaginCajun

> name of a drink?


Was drinking apple cider beer, changed it up

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal, natty pb, and a scoop of protein

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites, oatmeal(scoop of whey), black coffee

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta,

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun and sweet potato chips

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Water. I am hungry but no food here. Other then a pizza joint. Not having that!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Found a sugar free cough drop.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Roasted chicken breast sandwich and diet coke

----------


## zaggahamma

Glass of Malbec 

pre triple crown

bout 1 glass imbibed

with breakfast at the restaurant and lunch at abuelas as well...

1212/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 220g potato, steamed asparagus

Added 1/2 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

happy to get 12 sets in after 3/4 bottle of red

2333/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1/2 avacodo, steamed asparagus

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana & 1/2c ice cream(3gF 3gP 7gC)

Sippin on this one

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil sesame chicken 

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken Ezekiel bun post training

----------


## NACH3

7 egg whites, oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yesterday was cheat so tightening back up today. 

Protein shake. Vanilla! Perfectly blended with ice and water! Thick! Yum yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yesterday was cheat so tightening back up today. 
> 
> Protein shake. Vanilla! Perfectly blended with ice and water! Thick! Yum yum.


Love it when the pwo gets blended perfectly

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Apple

Pre w/o Assault 2scoops - tingling already but Gonna add a second scoop haha

30 min Gym time!!!

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, steamed asparagus

----------


## davidtheman100

Who iso shake mixed with natural PB

----------


## davidtheman100

Whey

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheesecake factory brunch

1111/day

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, 1/2 avacodo, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Lil oatmeal w/casein

----------


## zaggahamma

1st quarter snack

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157457

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 1 avacodo

----------


## zaggahamma

1275/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk ice 1/2c diuble lite ice cream(3gF/3gP/7GC) 

Also gotta mix  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss croissant panini

Fritos

6oz coke

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Dessert #2

Lil bit of chocolate truffle cake leftover from brunch 

Scoop of salted caramel ice cream 

1/2 slice coconut cream pie

2666

----------


## almostgone

50g plain shredded wheat and a small handful of habanero almonds.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Pb

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun


For breakfast? Ok.  :Smilie: 

Coffee. One hard boiled egg and 1/2 avocado.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

7 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

Water and caffeine

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Gaspaco

6eggs
Cottage

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Half of a BBQ chopped brisket sammy

----------


## zaggahamma

Half sesame chicken with pork fried rice lunch special 

But wolfed the whole egg roll

Bite or 2 of watermelon 

Water

Iced double expresso w cream 

600/day

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

Other half of BBQ sammy

----------


## NACH3

Hlf cheeseburger(left over not from me), whey shk, h2o(all day) lol

Edit** 1/2 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Alta

No idea how some guys inhale over 6 eggs at once daily. So gross. Over 2 and I start to cluck

Chicken breasts, salad, and a boat load of dry curd cottage cheese. Nothing but greens and protein.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 240g baked potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken, sausage, and green beans 

Beef jerky and pepperjack cheese stick

----------


## kelkel

Chicken and rice with BBQ sauce. 
Wishing it was BBQ chicken pizza.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Chicken and rice with BBQ sauce. Wishing it was BBQ chicken pizza.....


I've never had BBQ chicken pizza. :/ 

Getting ready to eat 3 oz grilled tilapia and 1/4 sweet potato and 1 cup steamed broccoli.

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 oz ground beef 8 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157469

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1 c fresh strawberries. Soooo delic!

----------


## NACH3

6.35oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 1 avacodo

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2% low fat cottage cheese. 1/2 cup.

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple complimentary Budweiser lights

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 3/4c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/double lite ice cream 3gF 3gP 7gC

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Feeling lite...  :Wink: . I am so... Carb time...

Oatmeal w/1/2 banana

----------


## zaggahamma

10pm lil more sesame chicken just a tad of pork fried rice 

1130 rebel draft bout to have a 2nd

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Very small portion of leftover cheesecake factory noms 

(Lil catfish tbsp mash tater tbsp corn tbsp cole slaw)

3/4 cup red grapes 

1717/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Salted caramel ice cream 

Approximately 2 and a half servings 

Approximately because it was just the spoon 

2121 cals/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One hard boiled egg and coffee

----------


## trn123

2 packets of banana instant oatmeal with 10 strawberries and a cup of walnuts. Off to work!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with cinnamon, dried fruit, and sliced almonds. 

Eggs

Glass of oj and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oatmeal with cinnamon, dried fruit, and sliced almonds. 
> 
> Eggs
> 
> Glass of oj and coffee


Funny oats zagga style here

Water

----------


## RaginCajun

> Funny oats zagga style here Water <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157484"/>


Morning fine sir

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black, apple, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, 6 egg whites

----------


## RaginCajun

Two mini cinnamon rolls

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Edit** 5oz tuna salad, w/a piece of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o Assualt 2 scoops, 30min later gym time!!

----------


## RaginCajun

An apple

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Almost 2 of those^^ damn im full

888/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Edit** went in to get yogurt and went with - 

Low F CC w/pineaple(1c)

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 oz baked chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway 6" chicken and baked chips

----------


## NACH3

6oz tuna salad(HB eggs, onions, celery, blk olives, lite mayo(little)), 220g sweet Potato

Added more 2oz of tuna!

----------


## davidtheman100

Pint ben and jerry's cookie core ice cream + 3 twix bars and tons of fudge

----------


## davidtheman100

I don't feel so good...lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157498

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, unsalted cashews, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal(high fiber, high P)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oatmeal(high fiber, high P)


 high p??? How???? 

I had a cookies and cream quest bar for dinner. Those bars are addicting.

----------


## Bio-Active

> high p??? How???? 
> 
> I had a cookies and cream quest bar for dinner. Those bars are addicting.


Try the smores and choc mint!

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157500

----------


## NACH3

> high p??? How???? 
> 
> I had a cookies and cream quest bar for dinner. Those bars are addicting.


Quaker oats high fiber and high P for oatmeal(banana nut, cranberry almond) - idk how but it's got 10+g according(says Protein on side) fiber is 6-9 dietary fib

A blueberry wheat waffle w/PB, 6 egg beaters

Casein shk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Quaker oats high fiber and high P for oatmeal(banana nut, cranberry almond) - idk how but it's got 10+g according(says Protein on side) fiber is 6-9 dietary fib A blueberry wheat waffle w/PB, 6 egg beaters Casein shk


Ok. I didn't know of this high protein high fiber option. Thanks!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Latte at 3pm

Small serving tomato n onion sauteed thin pork chop(830pm

1/2 ham n swiss croissant 9pm

On #2 rebel ipa draft

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Had coffee with French vanilla before workout

Now, two cheese omelettes and two sausage patties, small glass of apple juice

----------


## NACH3

Apple 8 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles,

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

5oz tuna salad, on a piece of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Digest a lil 

Pre w/o Assualt 2 scoops

----------


## Joco71

Oatmeal with blueberries 1 slice 12 grain health w/pb.

----------


## zaggahamma

1200 am was too tired to post

3/4 cup of oatmeal and 3/4 cup of mini wheats w milk

To finish at 2300

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Half sesame chicken with pork fried rice lunch special 

Egg roll 

Watermelon 

Water

555/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of BBQ pulled pork pizza and 6 chicken wings

----------


## hardGrip_88

Im concentrating on my abs development so im following a lean meal diet. Im having 4 whole eggs and pan fried red lean meat and some protein shake.

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Roasted peanuts

----------


## NACH3

5.3oz FF Vanilla Greek yogurt(cinnamon, lil honey)

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Fresh made chips n salsa

3 tacos - barbacoa, chicken fajita, and asada 

And one margarita

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157522



Attachment 157523

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Idk something else tho

----------


## RaginCajun

> Casein shk Idk something else tho


Haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

3pm-115am

Latte

Other half of my sesame chicken 

Tad of the rice

Lil watermelon 

Few strawberries 

3 rebel ipa drafts

1/2 glass of handsome devil cab

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 spicy n tender beef sloppy joe ciabatta slider

Watermelon 

2055 /day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coconut pie 

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate cake & ice cream 

2777

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout zagga oats

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## davidtheman100

T-bone steak and 8oz chicken with italian dressing

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Had a whey shk earlier

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal(high P high fiber) w/1/2c skim/water adds 3g P

Edit** added 5oz tuna salad prior to oatmeal(while it cooked for 3min lol)

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

golden corral buffet 

good eatin pwo

1414/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## SEOINAGE

I'm on my fourth diet mountain dew. 0/0 cals for the day.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1+c wheat pasta

----------


## Zodiac82

> golden corral buffet
> 
> good eatin pwo
> 
> 1414/day


I don't like u right now...lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Peanuts...instead of pb....bcuz my wife didn't put a spoon in my box......AGAIN

----------


## zaggahamma

> Peanuts...instead of pb....bcuz my wife didn't put a spoon in my box......AGAIN


pb where what  :Happybunch:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6-7oz grilled salmon, steamed asparagus,

----------


## kelkel

> Peanuts...instead of pb....bcuz my wife didn't put a spoon in my box......AGAIN


Put her in time out.

----------


## Zodiac82

> pb where what


lol




> Put her in time out.


lol...Oh a punishment is about to take place for sure  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## davidtheman100

4 chicken sausages 2 buffalo 2 asiago with shake 2 scoops chocolate ice cream bio gro, little milk, water, gourmet chocolate whey iso

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

cheddar wurst on potato hoagie roll

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

salted caramel ice cream 

couple scoops

2888/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2 blueberry waffles plain

----------


## Bio-Active

2 scoops Neon Volt Pre Workout

----------


## Zodiac82

Two turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

dunkin donut breakfast 

(coffee roll & 3/4 x strong latte)

2 strawberries 

575/day

----------


## NACH3

Edit** - 6oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee and 1/2 quest bar. Those r addictive!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee and 1/2 quest bar. Those r addictive!


wait until you taste the chocolate mint chunk!

----------


## Alta

"Protein" balls

- 1 cup oats
- 3/4 cup coconut flakes
- 1/2 cup natural peanut butter
- 1/2 cup ground flax
- 1/3 cup honey

Mix in a big bowl, roll em into little balls, refrigerate to harden. They make great snacks.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> wait until you taste the chocolate mint chunk!


I saw them in the store but I am not a huge choc mint fan. I will buy one just to try rather then a whole case.  :Smilie:  

Hard boiled egg

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> "Protein" balls - 1 cup oats - 3/4 cup coconut flakes - 1/2 cup natural peanut butter - 1/2 cup ground flax - 1/3 cup honey Mix in a big bowl, roll em into little balls, refrigerate to harden. They make great snacks.


Did u miss protein powder in ingredients????

----------


## NACH3

> Did u miss protein powder in ingredients????


LOL - pre w/o Assault 2scoops

----------


## Alta

"protein".....peanut butter!

I have a pretty strong addiction to peanut butter. I call them "protein" balls so I can tell myself I'm getting protein, when in reality all I'm doing is feeding the peanut butter monster.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 egg whites walden farms syrup.

----------


## itsmybody

Sweet potato, chicken and power greens. 
Contain your excitement please.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake for lunch.

----------


## RaginCajun

Brft- had 2 whole grain waffles and 3 whole eggs 

Lunch - chips n queso, tortilla chicken soup, and chicken fajita salad. 2 XX's

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pre work out apple

----------


## Blitz777

7oz solid white albacore in water (soaked and drained), 6oz sweet potato, one cup broccoli, two tbsp HOT salsa.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, cashews/pistachios

----------


## NACH3

Lil oatmeal(high fiber/P)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo super zagga shake

2200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken thigh 

red grapes 

2500

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal - really like this banana nut/cranberry almond - high fiber/P it's good too
& since eating it at night(carbs) it's not putting bad weight on - I'm watching closely tho  :Wink: 

I'll cut it/em when I need to  :Smilie:

----------


## davidtheman100

8 oz chicken with hot sauce and 2 bananas dipped in dark chocolate dreams chocolate peanut butter + diet Dr Pepper

----------


## NotNATTY

eating my misses out zero calories and taste amazing.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

On the road for daughters softball so stopping to get 1 big cup of black coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> On the road for daughters softball so stopping to get 1 big cup of black coffee


Good luck to her and her team!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - Protein shake with instant coffee

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, oatmeal, apple. Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

On the road now pounding down the coffe and 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast with Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157614

----------


## RaginCajun

3 boiled eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157614"/>


Yummy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee and zagga oats  :LOL:  


I am not eating zagga oats but always wanted to say zagga oats.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun


Double post??? Or repeat same meal???

I am enjoying grilled chic over beautiful bed of organic spring mix with cherry tomatoes and a splash of fattoush dressing and a peach flavored Dannon 2x protein yogurt for dessert.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta,

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yummy!


It really was 

Oatme............uh zaggaoats

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It really was Oatme............uh zaggaoats


Like

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

> Double post??? Or repeat same meal??? I am enjoying grilled chic over beautiful bed of organic spring mix with cherry tomatoes and a splash of fattoush dressing and a peach flavored Dannon 2x protein yogurt for dessert.


 I am on the road for my daughters softball so grilled chicken sandwiches are the easiest thing to eat. Having another one now

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am on the road for my daughters softball so grilled chicken sandwiches are the easiest thing to eat. Having another one now


 I admire your discipline. Some folks would use this an opportunity to eat hot dogs and cheesy nachos. LoL

Cookies and cream quest bar.

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c+ brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

> I admire your discipline. Some folks would use this an opportunity to eat hot dogs and cheesy nachos. LoL Cookies and cream quest bar.


 lmao... I have way to much will power to do that  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Flatbread with 3 slices lean ham, artichokes and yellow/orange bell peppers.

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar - cookies & cream

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicfila sandwhich
Frosted lemonade

----------


## RaginCajun

> lmao... I have way to much will power to do that


Yes you do!!!

----------


## pitweiler

10 oz grilled lamb medallion. Steamed asparagus and sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, unsalted cashews/walnuts/pistachios, steamed broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

White body and mind tea from Teavana  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

7 oz sirloin with baked potato and veggies

----------


## NACH3

Brother from CO and his wife/& my 3yr old nephew are out here  :Smilie:  he's so fun 
Went out to eat

Fajitas(carne esada) the works  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## wannabebig2

My breakfast a cup of home brew McCafe coffee and 3 fried eggs, then off to the gym for at least an hour of cardio ?

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> My breakfast a cup of home brew McCafe coffee and 3 fried eggs, then off to the gym for at least an hour of cardio ?


no, just water.

----------


## zaggahamma

> White body and mind tea from Teavana


You must really love Teavana  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Black coffee on the road again

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black, mixed fruit, 8 eggs whites/beaters

Added a plain blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## Bio-Active

> Coffee black, mixed fruit, 8 eggs whites/beaters


 I like the coffee on non training days

----------


## NACH3

> I like the coffee on non training days


Me too! I'm off today too! Just something about not having that pre-w/o lol

And once/2x a wk is golden... Unless an extra kick is warranted  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Me too! I'm off today too! Just something about not having that pre-w/o lol And once/2x a wk is golden... Unless an extra kick is warranted


 rest hard brother!!

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Two waffles and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

1030am

ham n swiss panini on wheat

nice n crispy

garnished with red grapes 

water

500/day

ended yesterday at 2,000 cals of my usual type eating including 3 ipa beers one was a double ipa...first few hours i slept like i was dead

----------


## NACH3

> rest hard brother!!
> 
> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and Ezekiel hamburger bun


Will do!!!

5 eggs, yogurt, sm blueberry wheat bagel

Out feeding animals w/my nephew  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with low fat mayo and ketchup

Cinnamon and raisin bagel

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar...

----------


## zaggahamma

Few lays chips very few

Few sips coke

600

----------


## Bio-Active

Ezekiel chicken breast sandwich

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Ezekiel chicken breast sandwich


Do you ever eat read meat?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Do you ever eat read meat?


Yes, he eats tri tip steak as his cheat meal

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta, steamed asparagus

----------


## Back In Black

Chicken thigh in black bean sauce with brown basmati rice

2 chocolate coated rice cakes

Cutting doesn't have to be boring!

----------


## NACH3

> Chicken thigh in black bean sauce with brown basmati rice
> 
> 2 chocolate coated rice cakes
> 
> Cutting doesn't have to be boring!


I was just thinking that w/those rice cakes(choc covered) I gotta look into more recipes for sauces to add flavor  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Do you ever eat read meat?


 if you look I did last night  :Smilie:  Rtd muscle milk choc

----------


## NACH3

> if you look I did last night  Rtd muscle milk choc


And rolls are the cheating if any  :Smilie: 

Steamed asparagus, 6oz baked chicken, 1c brown rice

And a BBQ for later  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> And rolls are the cheating if any  Steamed asparagus, 6oz baked chicken, 1c brown rice And a BBQ for later


 lmao those rolls are total processed garbage but yeah that's my cheat meal. I just figure if your going to put all the effort into training and gear then you better make sure nutrition is spot on  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

sorry cancer

1250 calorie snack at....

GOLDEN CORRAL

Catfish chicken mash taters grits chili turkey n gravy french toast w syrup 5oz coke 4oz water butter pecan ice cream banana pudding

all mini portions but total 1250 approximately...full but not stuffed

1900/day

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^haha

Breakfast burger (bacon n egg), sweet potato fries 

3 apple cider brews

----------


## wannabebig2

Dinner, brown rice and barbecue tofu and a water

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled chicken thighs, 6oz grilled lean beef, 1c brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

game 5 time

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157631"/> game 5 time


 yes sir!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Had oatmeal earlier high fiber/P

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken n cake

2999/day

highest of the month maybe

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Added about 5+ oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, 3/4c brown rice

----------


## davidtheman100

eddy's slowly churned full smores ice cream quart with 12-15 pieces of fudge and chocolate fudge, twix and rainbow sprinkles on top + turkey and cheese sandwhich with fritos and bag of lays... About 3,000cal

----------


## wannabebig2

Kellogs special k protein cereal with almond milk and coffee with cream and stevia

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2 plain blueberry wheat waffles, sm cup mixed fruit

----------


## xcraider37

Two scoops ON Whey isolate + One banana.

----------


## wannabebig2

Lunch, soft taco in veggie wrap with lettuce, tomato and onion, and ice water.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier- 2 waffles with sugar free syrup and 2 whole eggs. Small glass of low sugar oj 

S'mores quest bar

----------


## NACH3

3/4c rice 5oz chicken fueling up a lil more then gym baby

----------


## GingerbeardJ

10 egg whites, walden farms syrup.

----------


## wannabebig2

Meal #3 steamed veggies, whole grain pesto pasta and brown rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6+oz chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

2pm Beautiful small colorful salad

spring greens watermelon raspberries lil bacon feta cheese fig dressing

early this morn (630/7am)

one perfect om egg on top perfectly cooked 3/4 cup grits

hot tea

mid day... an iced latte

777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had about 6 oz chicken topped with sautéed portobello mushrooms with onions and peppers (all homemade)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 230g russet potato(couple pumos of spray butter)

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz of baked chicken.

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of jalapeno ranch sunflower seeds

----------


## wannabebig2

Dinner, barbecue tofu, whole grain pesto pasta and brown rice.

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1/2c brown rice/1/2c wheat pasta, steamed asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo nectar

1444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, unsalted cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

3 boiled eggs and some roasted Brussels sprouts (SFLA, thanks for the recipe!)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Sesame chicken 

pork fried rice 

egg roll

water

saved half for tomorrow 

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

lil watermelon 

2100

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Pre-Workout

----------


## wannabebig2

3 fried eggs and coffee with creamer and stevia.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn bio, do you ever get any rest?

1/4 cup of grits and 2 whole eggs

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, cup fruit, 2 blueberry waffles plain

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz chicken breast, 1c brown rice

Then ASSAULT 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

ham n swiss panini

2oz coke

baileys cake (4 bites)

yummy strong coffee

631/day

----------


## wannabebig2

Homemade oats and peanut butter protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## RaginCajun

3 boiled eggs and a sweet pot with brown sugar Splenda

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Peanuts

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Joco71

Grilled chicken on corn tortilla with black beans and avocado. Pretty killer!!

----------


## wannabebig2

Lunch: 1/2 cup pesto pasta, watermelon and homemade protein bar.

----------


## zaggahamma

iced latte 

717/day

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Quest bar. Pre workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of jalapeno ranch sunflower seeds

----------


## Back In Black

1/2lb 5% fat minced beef with 100g brown basmati rice and broccoli

2 chocolate covered rice cakes

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, cup broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of BBQ sunflower seeds

----------


## RaginCajun

Spoon full of natty pb

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 220g baked potato(lil spray butter)

----------


## davidtheman100

1 half package of ground lean turkey + 7 egg whites with franks red hot low sugar ketchup and 0 cal spray butter...Some broccoli and carrots on the side

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

3 venison cutlets

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, steamed cauliflower, 1c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 1/2lb 5% fat minced beef with 100g brown basmati rice and broccoli 2 chocolate covered rice cakes


Choc covered anything. LoL

Just finished salad with cucumber tomatoes, blue cheese and blackened chic. Delicious.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pistachio protein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pistachio protein shake


Never heard of this. Quite interesting.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Never heard of this. Quite interesting.


I buy pistachio sugar free fat free jello and add a lil to my shakes. 

Not only does it taste amazing but very low cal, especially since you are only adding a little bit.

Lots of things you can add it in (cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, etc...) and lots of flavors to choose from.

----------


## NACH3

7-8oz ground beef patty(90/10), steamed cauliflower, a cup of fruit

----------


## bdos

3pork sausages 2 eggs 2 toast and about a litre of hot sauce because the lid fell off

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I buy pistachio sugar free fat free jello and add a lil to my shakes. Not only does it taste amazing but very low cal, especially since you are only adding a little bit. Lots of things you can add it in (cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, etc...) and lots of flavors to choose from.


Well look at you!!!!

----------


## NACH3

> I buy pistachio sugar free fat free jello and add a lil to my shakes. 
> 
> Not only does it taste amazing but very low cal, especially since you are only adding a little bit.
> 
> Lots of things you can add it in (cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, etc...) and lots of flavors to choose from.


Thicken em up/better taste, RC?? Been adding ON GS(cake batter) to my oatmeal - but like that(learning you can pretty much do anything/& everything when it comes to flavor now(I was eating to damn plain) lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well look at you!!!!


You should see me in the kitchen  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thicken em up/better taste, RC?? Been adding ON GS(cake batter) to my oatmeal - but like that(learning you can pretty much do anything/& everything when it comes to flavor now(I was eating to damn plain) lol


Love adding protein in my oatmeal and have also added it to almond milk when eating fiber one cereal

----------


## NACH3

> Love adding protein in my oatmeal and have also added it to almond milk when eating fiber one cereal


Nice - sounds good! So many combos  :Wink: 

Oatmeal(high P/fiber) banana nut - rice cake w/PB - im hangry(angry Hungry lol)

----------


## zaggahamma

5pm & 8pm finished sesame chicken &lil fried rice

Midnight 1/3 ham cheddar hash brown omelet

Pancakes w butter &syrup

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a chicken boob with dog and cat

Dog got most

Lil spicy so......

Lil salted caramel ice cream

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## thomas8883

10 oz chicken breast with mashed sweet potato and broccoli

----------


## wannabebig2

3/4 cup of kellogs special k protein,with almond milk and coffee with creamer and stevia.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2wheat blueberry waffles(w/PB), cup fruit

----------


## wannabebig2

Post workout protein shake, strawberry flavor

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake with oats and natty pb

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 York 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/ON GS - digest ....

----------


## wannabebig2

Lunch: 1.5 cups whole grain pasta, with tomato sauce, one slice garlic bread, water.

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 

Pre w/o ASSAULT 2scoops gym time 30min

----------


## RaginCajun

smores quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Oats......zagga oats  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange

400/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(w/some parmesan cheese(1tble sp), steamed cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

cajun needs a spanking!

just had cane's - fried chicken strips, texas toast, and fries

----------


## NACH3

Reported ^^ lol you already did but just felt like sayin it hahaha

7oz baked chicken breast, 245g baked potato w/butta, and some cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar

Rice cake w/PB

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Today I had

Scrambled eggs and 3 slivers of mango and 2 fresh strawberries, turkey sausage patty and bagel. 

3" of subway chipotle chic sub for lunch 

The other 3" of chipotle chic sub and 1/2 salad from yesterday's dinner. 

Not the best food day but at offsite meeting and limited food choices.

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken, 1.5c brown rice, steamed cauliflower, cashews

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek yogurt(5.3oz) 12g P 9C 0F - cinnamon

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Fiber bar

----------


## wannabebig2

Protein shake before bed.

----------


## bdos

Fat Costco pizza

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

beer tasting...this one wont be ordered again

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 hard boiled eggs. Bagel with peanut butter. This is a cheat day. 

Lunch will be hamburger no bun and salad. It's potluck day at work. Gonna pass on dessert since had a bagel.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training Quest bar

----------


## wannabebig2

Breakfast: 3 fried eggs and coffee.

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8egg whites/beaters, 2-3 blueberry wheat waffles(w/PB)

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 hard boiled eggs. Bagel with peanut butter. This is a cheat day. Lunch will be hamburger no bun and salad. It's potluck day at work. Gonna pass on dessert since had a bagel.


Doesn't sound like much of a cheat

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## wannabebig2

Post workout protein shake, strawberry.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein shake 

2 whole wheat waffles with natty PB and sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## NACH3

> Chocolate protein shake 
> 
> 2 whole wheat waffles with natty PB and sugar free blackberry jam


Try the blueberry(wheat waffles)  :Smilie: 

8 egg whites, oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

> Try the blueberry(wheat waffles)  8 egg whites, oatmeal


I'll be on the lookout for them

----------


## zaggahamma

water

yummy medium bowl of hot zagga oats 

325/day Preworkout

----------


## NACH3

> I'll be on the lookout for them


They're good plain too!  :Wink: 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g baked potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

999/day

----------


## NACH3

edit** I didn't eat that fiber bar 

6oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken, steamed asparagus, brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

6.00 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz grilled salmon, 1/2c white rice, steamed asparagus, cashews(20g cashews)

----------


## zaggahamma

drank all the beer

ate half the steak with 1/2 cup augratin taters and 1/2 cup steamed sweet corn

red grapes

1955/day

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar


Oatmeal w/ONGS casein

----------


## zaggahamma

few bites of a delicious gourmet mini apple pie with mcdonalds caramel sundae 

2150

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

cheddar wurst sammy 

mini wheats w milk 

2999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

7 egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, whey shk

----------


## william981125

4 whole eggs. 250g of chicken breast. 100g of oatmeal. 1 banana. 1 cup of milk. Eatin these shit as soon as I wake up.

----------


## bdos

More pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Black coffee, 6egg whites, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre-Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## wannabebig2

Post workout protein shake, strawberry flavored

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

water

325/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1010/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk(w/banana), 6+oz baked chicken breast, brown rice(1.5c), steamed asparagus

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g baked potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip salad with avocado cumber and a couple rolls

----------


## NACH3

> Tri tip salad with avocado cumber and a couple rolls


Damn you... I'm jealous of the tri tip - not the rolls(although I'd eat em) lol

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, wheat pasta(1c+), steamed asparagus, cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

> Damn you... I'm jealous of the tri tip - not the rolls(although I'd eat em) lol


 oh bro they were so good. I am out at the softball field now feeling good

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk. W/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

> Casein shk. W/banana


 you are really liking that fruit. Are you replacing some complex carbs with fruit?

----------


## NACH3

> you are really liking that fruit. Are you replacing some complex carbs with fruit?


To a degree, I'm burning through these carbs brother, I tried the other night to hit 200lbs in am at night I was only 201(knew I wasn't but) - next morning 194.5 wtf... So I'm trying in am upon waking, after w/o, and only w/a she(it's actually a hlf banana in the shk)... I'll go on kicks but for most part 1/2 banana in my shk at night

----------


## Bio-Active

> To a degree, I'm burning through these carbs brother, I tried the other night to hit 200lbs in am at night I was only 201(knew I wasn't but) - next morning 194.5 wtf... So I'm trying in am upon waking, after w/o, and only w/a she(it's actually a hlf banana in the shk)... I'll go on kicks but for most part 1/2 banana in my shk at night


I hear you i am heavier then ever right now  :Smilie: 

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

That's awesome! Ive lost nothing/muscles have better shape /& gained 2-3 lbs while off... So Im just gonna prime(but much smarter)  :Smilie:  

Oatmeal high P & fiber

----------


## zaggahamma

rest of the day/night..

iced latte

greek yogurt with granola berries splenda

14oz swamp ape ipa draft beer

1/2 country omelette & pancakes @ ihop

water 

lays potato chips

1.63 oz pepsi

1/3 cup red grapes

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's awesome! Ive lost nothing/muscles have better shape /& gained 2-3 lbs while off... So Im just gonna prime(but much smarter)  
> 
> Oatmeal high P & fiber


Job well done. Looking forward to starting my cut here in a few weeks  :Wink: 

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## NACH3

> Job well done. Looking forward to starting my cut here in a few weeks 
> 
> Mr Hyde pre workout



Nice!  :Wink:  

8egg whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, whey shk

----------


## NACH3

Another day at the softball fields BIO?? 

8 egg whites w/a 1/3c cheese(chedar Zagga), oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

> Another day at the softball fields BIO?? 8 egg whites w/a 1/3c cheese(chedar Zagga), oatmeal


 yes stopping for coffee now and headed out. Only an hour drive. 

Post training 5.4 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> yes stopping for coffee now and headed out. Only an hour drive. 
> 
> Post training 5.4 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato


Just made me some Black Coffee!  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Chinese food 

water

613/day

----------


## zaggahamma

colcafe

666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, 

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Roasted chicken bread sandwich bbq baked chips and 2 choc chip cookies

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1333/ day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 230g baked potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chinese

1666

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(lil earlier - about 1hr ago)

Fiber bar, 1 blueberry wheat waffle(PB)

----------


## zaggahamma

coconut flan

1950

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, unsalted cashews/pistacios/walnut mix(20-25g)

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 of a mini gourmet apple pie and 2/3 caramel sundae

2333/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


We're both eating a lot right now  :Smilie:  lol I keep burning it off - somehow lol - eating later into the night is helping

Oatmeal w/ON GS

Maybe 1/2 a milk shk later -

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites/beaters, 2blueberry wheat waffles, 

Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Off to get a big cup of black coffee

----------


## wannabebig2

Post workout protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o Assault 2 scoops 

Gym time!

----------


## wannabebig2

Lunch: veggie burger topped with ketchup, mustard, lettuce and onion.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## davidtheman100

3 whole eggs, 5 egg whites and 8oz chicken with sugar-free ketchup, franks red hot, spray butter and garlic powder

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(parmesan cheese - 1tbl sp), steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

7am
greek yogurt granola berries splenda

9am latte

1pm beer

130 beer

2pm grapes

3pm water and beer

1300/day

----------


## NACH3

1/4 of cheeseburger(no bun warped in lettuce)

----------


## bignath4607

> 1/4 of cheeseburger(no bun warped in lettuce)


 missed a trick there matey should of wrapped it in chicken lol proper meat sandwich :-)

(
)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> missed a trick there matey should of wrapped it in chicken lol proper meat sandwich :-)
> 
> (
> )


Good idea! I'm eating more chicken now  :Wink: 

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 glass white wine 330

4pm

bback ribs tater salad red beans rice

3.16 oz coke

2121/day

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## CharlesThe4th

2 pints Ben and Jerrys. Chocolate Brownie and Chocolate chip cookie dough. 732 grams of sausage pizza from pizza Hut. 24 12oz bud heavy's.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 7am greek yogurt granola berries splenda 9am latte 1pm beer 130 beer 2pm grapes 3pm water and beer 1300/day


Light on protein today???? LoL

Steelhead trout and steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 pints Ben and Jerrys. Chocolate Brownie and Chocolate chip cookie dough. 732 grams of sausage pizza from pizza Hut. 24 12oz bud heavy's.


Hell yeah!

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> Hell yeah!


Lol, I wish. I've had a mean ass craving for some buds today.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol, I wish. I've had a mean ass craving for some buds today.


That's my kinda cheat!!!

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> Light on protein today???? LoL
> 
> Steelhead trout and steamed broccoli


yes...and your the only other one i see gets steelhead...hows it turn out i love it

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/casein

Edit* added a bowl of Shepard's Pie(ground beef, mashed taters, corn, & cheese, layered)

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

sprite

couple more bback ribs 

lil more tater salad 

lil more red beans

apple pie ala mode

3200

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites/beaters, 2blueberry waffles(w/pb), whey shk w/1/2 banana

----------


## RaginCajun

> yes...and your the only other one i see gets steelhead...hows it turn out i love it


What does steelhead taste like?

How do you usually prepare it?

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ chicken thigh, red beans and rice

----------


## wannabebig2

Mid morning protein shake, strawberry flavor

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

6 oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> What does steelhead taste like?
> 
> How do you usually prepare it?


like salmon

like salmon

i like it better though....and i put the filet on foil, season it (lawrys in my case....my brother would add apples, onions)....pour zesty italian salad dressing over it) , wrap it and marinate it up to 24 hours....i have tried cooking it immediately without any time in the fridge after the marinate just straight on the grill or oven

350 degrees 15-20 min per pound and i like mine JUST done....not a single piece raw but not over cooked so usually 17-18 minutes.....350 in oven or grill makes no difference

yum

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats and coffee

361/day

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o Assault 2scoops

Gym time!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake in minutes....also good workout

1010/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

screwdriver 

1212/ day

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal(high P/fiber) banana nut...

----------


## RaginCajun

> like salmon like salmon i like it better though....and i put the filet on foil, season it (lawrys in my case....my brother would add apples, onions)....pour zesty italian salad dressing over it) , wrap it and marinate it up to 24 hours....i have tried cooking it immediately without any time in the fridge after the marinate just straight on the grill or oven 350 degrees 15-20 min per pound and i like mine JUST done....not a single piece raw but not over cooked so usually 17-18 minutes.....350 in oven or grill makes no difference yum


Thanks

Do you catch steelhead or buy it a market?

I honesty don't like buying fish at the store, rather catch it.

----------


## RaginCajun

After funeral food:

Cracklins, boudin, pastalya, finger sandwiches, rice roast n gravy, and my aunts awesome pineapple cake! 

Stuffed!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks
> 
> Do you catch steelhead or buy it a market?
> 
> I honesty don't like buying fish at the store, rather catch it.


costco 7.99 lb....usually gotta buy 2 filets but sometimes u can find 1

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, cashews/almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Scotch and water

----------


## Sfla80

> Scotch and water


Ok when I was out last weekend for the concert....I saw alot of this not just with scotch. 

Why do u mix with water?? Lol

----------


## Sfla80

But on that note, check this out. So at the concert they had this machine. U get a wrist band. Keep an open tab the entire time...walk up grab a cup of ice, the choose ur drink. Machine does it all for u....and definitely a better pour the the counters. Plus no lines

----------


## Bio-Active

5.63 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast(in a Caesar salad)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ok when I was out last weekend for the concert....I saw alot of this not just with scotch. Why do u mix with water?? Lol


 I usually have it on the rocks but I had a big ass glass so needed to cut it a tad. And it was just a splash! Hahaha

Tried your Brussels sprouts recipe last week, love it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Red beans n rice at the Nola airport

And another scotch!

----------


## Sfla80

> I usually have it on the rocks but I had a big ass glass so needed to cut it a tad. And it was just a splash! Hahaha
> 
> Tried your Brussels sprouts recipe last week, love it!!!


Nice man!!! Haven't done them in awhile. Glad u enjoyed

----------


## Sfla80

Wife's first craving on the pregnancy. We have only eaten spagetti and meat balls once and that was the first time she cooked for me and burnt the shit out of a brand new pot we had to throw It away. So she texted me at work that she was craving it. So here it is. My diet is shit now :/ lmao

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Pre workout shake. 2 scoops wheybolic 60 1 scoop vitargo

----------


## NACH3

Shepard's Pie(ground beef corn mashed taters cheese)

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Top sirloin med rare, broccoli, and a pear.

----------


## Zodiac82

> sorry cancer
> 
> 1250 calorie snack at....
> 
> GOLDEN CORRAL
> 
> Catfish chicken mash taters grits chili turkey n gravy french toast w syrup 5oz coke 4oz water butter pecan ice cream banana pudding
> 
> all mini portions but total 1250 approximately...full but not stuffed
> ...


Lol...no worries



Attachment 157774

----------


## < <Samson> >

Can't get more real

Chicken, buckwheat, brown rice, asparagus, olive oil & Parmesan cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

3oz Salisbury steak ..fvckijg tough but free

macintosh apple

all around 8pm

brought me to 1500 roughly 

now on my 2nd ice cold rebel ipa draft

1777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Arbys beef n cheddar combo small

Few curly ff to dog and only drank 1/4 the coke

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites/beaters, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, apple

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde Post workout Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, almond milk, Splenda brown sugar, and a scoop of cookies n cream protein powder

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

BBQ skinless chicken thighs, broccoli, carrots, sweet potatoes, peppers, and guacomole
breakfast of champions

----------


## NACH3

5.5oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Greek yogurt! 

Black coffee(lil honey) 

Then gettin ready  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

cafe bustelo

macintosh apple 

111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o Assault 2 scoops

Leg day!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sesame chicken 

pork fried rice 

egg roll 

lil skim milk

725/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## davidtheman100

Package of ground turkey with some chili powder and ketchup

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli 

Edit - added Parmesan to my pasta and chicken  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato

----------


## DrewZ

Post chest/cardio meal;

7oz baked chicken breast
5oz baked russet potato
12oz watermelon

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## GirlyGymRat

All day today I've had a quest bar and dannon 2x protein yogurt. Drinking coffee as pre workout drink. If I can find an apple will have that too.

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c+ wheat pasta w/a lil Parmesan

----------


## DCI

200g lean steak mince with 50g rice with 150g green beans and 100g strawberries

----------


## NACH3

2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB and honey (I'm just forcing shit now) hahaha

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157784

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast,, cashews, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

6oz of baked chicken boobie, roasted Brussels sprouts, and sautéed portobello mushrooms

----------


## wannabebig2

Sitting in my apartment with no electricity (storm outage) having my before bed protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Yummy protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6 oz chicken breast, streamed broccoli cashews

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

5pm latte 

7pm lil more chinese

1 bite of filet mignon egg roll 

945pm

1/3 of ihops country omelette 

&short stack pancakes

water

midnight 4 slices fresh pineapple 

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

12-1am

lil chocolate ice cream 

lotta fritos

can of pepsi 

lil mini binge

3333

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## DCI

200g potatoes 150g green beans 170g chicken

----------


## wannabebig2

Breakfast, 3 fried eggs, 2 slices of whole wheat toast and coffee with creamer and stevia.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio - 1/4 cup of grits, 2 whole eggs, and 1 egg white

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8egg whites/beaters, 3 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB honey

----------


## DrewZ

1 cup egg whites scrambled
1/2 cup oats + splash coconut milk + 1 scoop protein powder
coffee

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

s'mores quest bar

----------


## wannabebig2

Post workout protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Roast beef n turkey club and a small bag of salt and vinegar chips

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 club

1/2 cup potato soup

lil caesar salad

small pc corn meal white fish

3.16 oz strawberry lemonade 

few bites chocolate cake ala mode

water

777/day

Preworkout  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o assault(2scoops) earlier...
Post w/o whey shk, 6oz rotisserie(whole chicken I'll eat throughout day) 32oz+,
235g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz rotisserie chicken(white meat lol), 1.5c brown rice, w/Parmesan

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1475

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal (ON GS)

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of BBQ sunflower seeds

----------


## DCI

200g mince 50g rice and 150g green beans and 100g strawberries

----------


## NACH3

7oz rotisserie chicken, 1.5c brown rice, steamed asparagus casgews

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek yogurt, 2waffles(wheat blueberry) w/pb

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 scrambled eggs w/ .5 avocado, diet soda, grilled shrimp with 1/2 c brown rice, quest bar

all day. that's it.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157798

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 157798


Wife mad?

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2 pieces of Dave's killer seeded bread w/PB

Ran outta chicken early lol - just bought some savings pcks whew!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slices pizza

Tbsp tater salad

3 bites pecan pie

Crystal light

2222/day

----------


## NACH3

Shepards pie

----------


## zaggahamma

Grapes

2277

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

Thats all folks

2500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk,8 egg whites, 2 lure berry wheat waffles

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wife mad?


Yes sir....just spanish rice with a bed of eggs...satisfying though...and I don't care much for spanish rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157799

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites, 2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread(sugar free jam)

Started cooking off a few savings pcks of chicken and steaming veggies, baking sweet potatoes  :Wink:

----------


## wannabebig2

Post workout protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

medium macintosh apple 

63/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta, steamed cauliflower

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast - 210g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed cauliflower, cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157812

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, w/steamed asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## < <Samson> >

A few Lbs. of chicken & squash

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/casein(ON GS)

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8 egg whites, wheat waffle plain

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/banana then digest time

30 min later 
Pre w/o Assualt 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake and banana nut bread

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken and 240 grams sweet potato pre workout

----------


## zaggahamma

Cafe bustello

and

ZAGGA OATS

400/DAY

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta(2tbl sp Parmesan), steamed cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake now

watermelon lil earlier just after the oats

1100

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, 1c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

had an Abita purple haze, half shrimp poboy, cup of red beans n rice, and cup of debris macaroni.

----------


## NACH3

6oz bakrd chicken breast, 220g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad with steamed broccoli and avocado 2 rolls yum yum

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of tuna

----------


## Zodiac82

Lo mein 
And 2 pei es of raisin bread with cruchy pb spread on and microwaved....yum

----------


## Sfla80

> Lo mein
> And 2 pei es of raisin bread with cruchy pb spread on and microwaved....yum


That's a weird mix lol...sounds good though lol

----------


## Sfla80

Wagu ribeye. Sweet pot...with I can't believe  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed asparagus, cashews
Edit* added 1c wheat pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wagu ribeye. Sweet pot...with I can't believe  <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157828"/>


Wagu is Merica' Kobe beef, right?

----------


## Sfla80

> Wagu is Merica' Kobe beef, right?


Yes sir....think of it as generic lol.

No where near the quality of kobe, but still better then prime steaks

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia w/3/4c brown rice, asparagus tossed in a frying pan

----------


## DCI

Fcking carb over load tonight had a serious refeed. Made my own homemade curry with 120g rice and my own cookies cider and cream desert lol type 2 is on the way feel great though full of energy been on a serious carb defeicit the last few days

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## Sfla80

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun


Ezekiel hamburger bun???? Have to find these. 

We have been now getting the English muffins...they r so much better then the bread.

----------


## Zodiac82

> That's a weird mix lol...sounds good though lol


lol...actually the raisin bread/pb was a lil hold over while makin the lo mein




> Wagu ribeye. Sweet pot...with I can't believe 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157828"/>


Sweet potato looks delish

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/Casein

----------


## NACH3

Lean ground beef patty(6-7oz), 

Hlf milk shk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ezekiel hamburger bun???? Have to find these. We have been now getting the English muffins...they r so much better then the bread.


 makes convenient when traveling. Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna on toast and watermelon at 430pm

vodka/pineapple 445pm

swamp ape double ipa 8pm&1140pm

wendys chili &watermelon 1am

2400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lot of ice cream 

3333/day

----------


## NACH3

^^ LOL

Whey shk, 8egg whites, 2blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

----------


## Zodiac82

> wendys chili &watermelon 1am
> 
> 2400/day


Wendy's spicy chicken sandwhich at 1230 am....lol

----------


## NACH3

Banana 

Pre w/o Assualt 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

2 hr drive to the softball field so stopped and got black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## zaggahamma

> Wendy's spicy chicken sandwhich at 1230 am....lol


we r bruthas from different muthas...

----------


## DCI

So far today I have had 100g rice 350g greenbeans 340g chicken and 200g mince and 200g potatoes still have another meal to go

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Jimmy johns turkey sandwich and BBQ chips

----------


## Zodiac82

> we r bruthas from different muthas...


lmao




> Jimmy johns turkey sandwich and BBQ chips


how good is there pizza...if uv partakin in the evil that is  :Wink:  lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> lmao how good is there pizza...if uv partakin in the evil that is  lol


 never tried it but the turkey sandwich was really good and I really liked the bbq chips cooked in peanut oil. I nice change from subway

----------


## NACH3

^^^ I don't think Bio eats pizza lol

6oz tilapia, brown rice, and asparagus tossed in the pan ;(

----------


## Bio-Active

> ^^^ I don't think Bio eats pizza lol 6oz tilapia, brown rice, and asparagus tossed in the pan ;(


 I haven't had pizza in over 8 years

----------


## Zodiac82

> never tried it but the turkey sandwich was really good and I really liked the bbq chips cooked in peanut oil. I nice change from subway


I'll have to try it...somethin a lil different from the norm




> ^^^ I don't think Bio eats pizza lol
> 
> 6oz tilapia, brown rice, and asparagus tossed in the pan ;(


deep down I knew ...lol....just was hoping for some feedback




> I haven't had pizza in over 8 years


Dedication

----------


## NACH3

> I haven't had pizza in over 8 years


I figured lol  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast 225g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast steamed asparagus/& cauliflower, cashews

----------


## davidtheman100

> I haven't had pizza in over 8 years


WOW why not? I can not even imagine...

----------


## davidtheman100

starving... 4 scoops cookies and cream whey 1 1/2 cup oats and ribs with hawaiian BBQ sauce

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/casein couple Tbl sp of PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Euroholic

Cheese, tomato, onion, salami sandwiches

----------


## Euroholic

> I haven't had pizza in over 8 years


I'd be close to. i don't really like it.

----------


## zaggahamma

1pm beef flautas 

flan

3oz coke

7pm 6 fresh ripe strawberries 

to getme to 700 cals

745pm-10pm swamp ape ipa draft beer 

to 1313 cals/day

midnight

1/2 pulled pork sammy.. 4 ff .. 2 & 1/2 fresh fried mini doughnuts 2oz coke & 3/4 of a pretzel stick with jalapeño cheese

2100

bout to enjoy red ripe watermelon 

2222/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8 egg whites, 2 blueberry plain waffles

----------


## DCI

120g strawberries 40g oats 2 eggs boiled

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Gaspaco

Post workout shake

400ml milk
20g glucose
20g maltodextrin
1 large banana
Frozen berries
10g glutamin
10g creatin
10g cinnamon

LIGHT WEIGHT BUDDY!

----------


## Gaspaco

^^^ and 70g of whey

----------


## NACH3

7egg whites 2yolks, oatmeal

----------


## DCI

340g chicken with 100g rice and sweetcorn then after that 200g turkey mince

----------


## Sfla80

Not healthy in any way what's so ever. 

But thought I would wake my wife up to one of her favorite meals. 

Sausage egg benedicts..with manchengo hollindaise and ekzeil muffin. 

Cheesey hash browns 

Plain and chocolate vanilla scented waffles mixed berries, whipped cream and sugar free syrup.

----------


## NACH3

> Not healthy in any way what's so ever. 
> 
> But thought I would wake my wife up to one of her favorite meals. 
> 
> Sausage egg benedicts..with manchengo hollindaise and ekzeil muffin. 
> 
> Cheesey hash browns 
> 
> Plain and chocolate vanilla scented waffles mixed berries, whipped cream and sugar free syrup.


Good Man!!!  :Wink: . Keeping er happy

----------


## Sfla80

> Good Man!!! . Keeping er happy


It's my job sir  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## zaggahamma

Cafe bustello

and 

ZAGGA OATS

----------


## davidtheman100

Shake 2 scoops whey iso 100 fudge brownie + 1 tbsp almond butter + 1 tbsp natural pb PWO

----------


## zaggahamma

small macintosh apple

424/day

----------


## NACH3

> It's my job sir


Yes it is - happy wife = happy life  :Wink: 

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, cauliflower

----------


## DCI

Today meal 4 turkey mince cooked with garlic chilli and onion with peeled tomatos and some potatoes weights are 200g turkey and 200g potato.

----------


## DangerDanny

2x baked pulled pork tortilla wraps w/ fresh broccoli&cauliflower & home made coconut oil chocolate for desert!

----------


## ojm3

6 oz chicken tenders and 1 cup of grains 45 minutes before workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I haven't had pizza in over 8 years


Not surprised

I had it twice yesterday for you

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not healthy in any way what's so ever. But thought I would wake my wife up to one of her favorite meals. Sausage egg benedicts..with manchengo hollindaise and ekzeil muffin. Cheesey hash browns Plain and chocolate vanilla scented waffles mixed berries, whipped cream and sugar free syrup. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157857"/>


Wow looks amazing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chicken and waffles this morning (ain't got shyt on SFLA!). But they were tasty!

----------


## Bio-Active

Turkey lettuce wrap with cucumber and mustard

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

936/day

----------


## NACH3

6+oz bakrd chicken breast, 220g sweet potato
FF GREEKYogurt w/cinnamon

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars 1 smores anyone choc mint

----------


## zaggahamma

2 & 1/2 glasses red wine

3/4 fried boob

1630/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia brown rice asparagus olive oil pan fried together

----------


## NACH3

Couple spoon fills of natty PB

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/1/2 banana & 1.5scoops of casein

----------


## zaggahamma

More fried bird

2.2 oz ice cold pepsi

Watermelon

5 Chocolate peanuts

2075

----------


## zaggahamma

3 miniature reeses cups

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Chicken and pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee (cafe bustello)

water

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 whites salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB a lil honey

----------


## krugerr

200g slow cooked chicken thigh (spicy!)
100g couscous. 

Amazing lunch!

----------


## MR-FQ320

Stuffed pepper with garlic tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Pre Workout and Quest bar post

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of almond milk, 2 high protein waffles topped with natty pb and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky from Oakridge Smokehouse

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2yolks salsa(2tbl sp), 2slices of Daves killer seeded bread(sugar free jam)

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg, potato, sausage, and cheese taco

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato, steamed asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of pizza loaded with meat

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey(ON GS 1.5scoops)

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, brown rice asparagus pan fried olive oil

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

Damn SFLA, looks delicious!!!

Blackened chicken sammy, fries, and green beans

----------


## NACH3

8oz grilled chicken over romain lettuce(black beans corn tortilla chips) LITE balsamic vinaigrette, & cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> Not healthy in any way what's so ever.
> 
> But thought I would wake my wife up to one of her favorite meals.
> 
> Sausage egg benedicts..with manchengo hollindaise and ekzeil muffin.
> 
> Cheesey hash browns
> 
> Plain and chocolate vanilla scented waffles mixed berries, whipped cream and sugar free syrup.
> ...





> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157869"/>


Wow.....just wow

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^spaghetti  :Frown:

----------


## Sfla80

I know I'm killing you guys. 

Right now it's dieting or keeping prego wife happy. 

Wife comes first. I eat good at work then go all out for her. And same goes for her. She does good at work. So when it comes time for our time we enjoy it. 

Tonight's wasn't that bad. Steak and potato. ...but still lol

Nach and bio are both putting everyone to shame....lol.

----------


## NACH3

believe me Ima make some homemade red meat sauce(& a lot of pasta one of these w/e's) :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

few o these YUM

1/4 glass cab

homemade ribeye steak dinner

2666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

red grapes

2777

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/casein

----------


## zaggahamma

pecan pie

3030/day

----------


## zaggahamma

reese cup miniatures 

3333

----------


## LEO78

Apple pie. Yeah!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, brown rice(1c), asparagus - pan fried olive oil and smoked paprika

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg, bacon, sausage, mushroom, onion, cheese, and salsa omelette 

Glass of guava punch

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks salsa, 2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Pre- w/o Assualt 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.25oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Few chips and salsa (maybe 12 chips total) Steak fajitas, just used one corn tortilla Retried beans and half of an avocado

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna 8 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Back In Black

100g Brown basmati rice 
220g 4.3% fat ground beef 
Peas 

Cup of Assam tea with 2 toffee pop corn flavour rice cakes

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(2tbl parmesan cheese), steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

2 oatmeal cookies and an apple

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, asparagus pan fried w/olive oil and smoked paprika

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/a few cherries

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz chicken and 8 oz sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n salsa

Corn tortillas, pork carnitas, Charro beans, and a med mint Oreo blizzard (fatty)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta w/parmesan, steamed broccoli

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz 96/4 ground beef and 8 oz rice. Pre workout meal

----------


## NACH3

I'm gonna eat some Chinese food(zagga style) :Wink:  sesame chicken(2pieces - but onions/snap peas/celery) - Cashew chicken ding - pork low Mein - spring roll

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Whey/casein(mix) shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8 whites salsa(2tbl sp) 2blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## NACH3

Mix of whites and beaters(8) salsa(2tbl sp), oatmeal w/2scoops of whey(ON GS)

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 bagels with egg, bacon, sausage, salsa, and cheese

Glass of milk and guava juice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Banana

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill water and 

coffee

zaga oats

preworkout (bobby bonilla breakfast)

----------


## zempey

Not right now, but later today, pork shoulder in the smoker.

----------


## wannabebig2

Lunch: 1\4 pound chic pea veggie burger on a whole wheat bun topped with honey mustard, ketchup, 2 pickles, onion and tomato.

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky

----------


## RaginCajun

An apple

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams red potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips and salsa 

6 mini tacos (3 beef, 3 chicken)

Bowl of Charro beans

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 8oz grilled chicken, over romain spinach black beans corn tortilla chips(balsamic vinaigrette) and a sweet potato(200g)

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia 3/4c brown rice, broccoli pan fried w/pepper/and smoked paprika

----------


## Zodiac82

> Not right now, but later today, pork shoulder in the smoker.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157881"/>


Juicy

----------


## RaginCajun

I think I'm turning into a mexican

Chips n salsa 

2 Margaritas

Big carnitas burrito (meat, lettuce, tomato, and sour cream)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not right now, but later today, pork shoulder in the smoker. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157881"/>


Yummmm

----------


## NACH3

6oz chicken, steamed broccoli, cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein w/1/2 apple(skinless) 1/2banana - like the combo(vanilla casein)

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## hallacam

The cheap man's protein meal! 

Ramin, egg, and tuna
Mix em up in a bowl and get jiggy with it

----------


## davidtheman100

5 rice crispies with nutella on them, whole box of frosted mini wheats

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157894



Attachment 157895

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## wannabebig2

Breakfast: 3 eggs fried with butter, 2 cups of coffee with 1/2 and 1/2
350 calories

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8 whites/beaters, salsa, 2blueberry wheat waffles

Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr. Hyde Post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg, cheese, sausage, and bacon sammy 

Small cup of yogurt

Glass of guava juice

----------


## NACH3

8 more whites/beaters, 2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread w/sugar free jam

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## DrewZ

5 whole eggs
2 pieces of ezekiel toast
banana
coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky and a s'mores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> Breakfast: 3 eggs fried with butter, 2 cups of coffee with 1/2 and 1/2
> 350 calories


similar here 

water

sprite 

caffeine pill

444

----------


## zaggahamma

bottom of the bowl of watermelon 

need to cut another

best part of summer 

488

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens 1 cup brown rice

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

Had a whey shk earlier - man work busy busy trying to eat every break I get lol 

Water lots & apple

----------


## RaginCajun

Chopped beef BBQ sammy

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

zag oats

888/day

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## Euroholic

Call me a gay but im loving baby asparagus. I roll them in extra virgin olive oil a bit of cracked pepper and some himalayan salt and fry them in the pan!!!!!!!!

----------


## DCI

200g of steak mince with 50g of rice and 150g peas and 100g strawberries

----------


## Euroholic

> 200g of steak mince with 50g of rice and 150g peas and 100g strawberries


Do you eat lamb mince?

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled salmon, white rice, side salad(romain tomato onion lil Lite ranch

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake after 12 sets arms  :Smilie: 

bite of watermelon while blending and cutting new melon

1555/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 3/4c brown rice, steamed broccoli pan fried in Olive oil

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

MOD meat lovers stacked high pizza

Two scotch n waters

Some chick just bought me a pickle shot

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Fiber bar

----------


## zaggahamma

It's not a chica payin 4 my pickle but a nice midnight snack nonetheless  :Smilie: 

2121/day

----------


## DCI

> Do you eat lamb mince?


I don't tbh man wouldnt be a fan of lamb I get great quality steak mince for relatively cheap so just stick with that or I eat sirloin or fillet when I have spare cash

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Apple, 8 whites 2tbl sp salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana(1/2)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

water caffeine pill and

cafe bustelo

 :Smilie: 

RED HOT AND BOOM DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

ham n swiss on Italian on the george foreman

few sips sprite

550/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast green and 1 cup brown rice

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6oz tilapia 1.5c brown rice briccoli pan fried

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2 red potatoes roasted in garlic & tossed in olive oil, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

heaven on earth tex mex

lil hops 

lil coke 

1333 fer the day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Euroholic

Crocodile jerky, camel jerkey and emu jerky. Tasted like arse!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Euroholic

I find it weird how some of you use imperial for your meat but metric for your vegetable.

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 215g sweet potato,

----------


## Sfla80

Work sucks, training sucks, diet sucks....but eating good :/.

Cheese forgot to get a pic before we started eating. Baked brie with all natural strawberry jam. The assortment of cheeses. Red grapes, crustinis and truffle honey.

Squid ink pasta, scallops, shrimp, calamari, and sausage with a white wine lemon butter.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Work sucks, training sucks, diet sucks....but eating good :/. Cheese forgot to get a pic before we started eating. Baked brie with all natural strawberry jam. The assortment of cheeses. Red grapes, crustinis and truffle honey. Squid ink pasta, scallops, shrimp, calamari, and sausage with a white wine lemon butter. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157934"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157935"/>


Wow nice spread!!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Wow nice spread!!!!


She was craving cheese. So whole foods I went. Hate that place. Lol.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

fiber bar / 2 rice cakes w/PB

And oatmeal w/ON GS

----------


## Euroholic

Sushi!!!! now im baking a leg of ham in the oven

----------


## NACH3

> She was craving cheese. So whole foods I went. Hate that place. Lol.


Looks good - I love cheese too - it's my weakness lol - too much -

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, 1 red potato(roasted) pan fried

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

just finished a few baby backs

few curly fries

watermelon 

earlier 

few Pepperidge farm Sausalito cookies n coffee

2750

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## davidtheman100

Water and ground turkey with ketchup... Couple blunts, few coronas and a cuban...Threw up after the cuban smoked it too fast

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/cherries/banana(1/2)/1/2 apple, 8 whites salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

On the road to the softball field stopping to get coffee

----------


## NACH3

> On the road to the softball field stopping to get coffee


Enjoy the coffee - I am  :Wink:

----------


## Arete

> On the road to the softball field stopping to get coffee


Bio are you gluten free?

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, brown rice(1c)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio are you gluten free?


 no why do you ask?

----------


## Arete

Just going through what you guys are eating and I didn't notice wheat containing items. Like quest bars or your carb sources. Just curious on how to manage carb intake without eating Gluten for people whom don't tolerate it as well.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just going through what you guys are eating and I didn't notice wheat containing items. Like quest bars or your carb sources. Just curious on how to manage carb intake without eating Gluten for people whom don't tolerate it as well.


 idk my carb sources are sweet potato red potato oatmeal, Ezekiel bread, whole wheat items etc. I stay away from anything processed. I stick with food that was alive or has grown from the ground

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, grits, 3 strips of bacon, lil cheddar, and a dollop of sour cream

Big glass of chocolate milk!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun and a redline

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, 2 red potatoes(roasted & tossed in Olive oil/garlic/s+p) - pan fried

----------


## DCI

Today I was behind on food so made two big meals to hit my cals quicker. 

So it was 640g chicken 120g rice and 140g sweetcorn I cooked off the chicken in a wok with coconut oil and used chilli and garlic mill with a small dash of mild curry powder. When cooked off I put in 2 tins of whole tomatoes with a dash of ketchup was actually really really nice with minimal cals.

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

Another Ezekiel chicken breast sandwich

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole lotta debauchery going on!

Reported!

----------


## NACH3

Sm whey shk w/cherries 1/2banana 1/2apple - made one big enough for tonight but had about 8oz left(2.5 scoops)

----------


## NACH3

> Whole lotta debauchery going on!
> 
> Reported!


LOL what?!?! I looked up and the page is good... You talkin about where your at?! Haha

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157941

----------


## RaginCajun

> LOL what?!?! I looked up and the page is good... You talkin about where your at?! Haha


Debachary, lots of beer and half naked women!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157942

----------


## Bio-Active

Last chicken breast sandwich of the day!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Welp.....I've officially hopped on the Quest bar bandwagon lol

----------


## NACH3

> Debachary, lots of beer and half naked women!


Nice!!! Enjoy that tail!  :Wink:  UnReported 

6oz baked chicken breast, 2 red potatoes(roasted) steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus pan fried(olive oil)

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice!!! Enjoy that tail!  UnReported 6oz baked chicken breast, 2 red potatoes(roasted) steamed broccoli


Reported

Apple cider beer and pickle shots (heavens!)

----------


## NACH3

> Reported
> 
> Apple cider beer and pickle shots (heavens!)


Hahaha

Casein shk 1/2banana

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nothing. Absolutely nada.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz ground beef(93/7), steamed broccoli

----------


## MaxxPursuit

6oz wild caught flounder (garlic & pepper), 2 whole eggs, 3oz grilled asparagus, 4 oz steamed rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(cherries, 1/2banana, 1/2 apple), 8 whites salsa, 2 blueberry waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

----------


## mattybee123

late night 500gram chicken breast with bbq sauce and glass of milk

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breakfast sandwhich

----------


## NACH3

Sm whey shk(finishing from earlier - double serving) 

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of mini wheats n milk n caffeine pill

preworkout

475/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee. 2 eggs. And 6 strawberries.

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of luscious red ripe sweet watermelon 

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chorizo n egg taco, beef fajita taco, and Cuban taco (chicken, black beans, and plantains)

Chips and queso

----------


## Bio-Active

5.80 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk - 6.5ozbaked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum 

1275/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, brown rice olive oil pan fried

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(5 cherries/1/2banana/1/2sm Fuji apple(skinless)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Tasted some venison meat sauce and also tasted some pesto pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Microwave protein cake 

Scoop of protein powder, dash of baking powder, 2 tablespoons cocoa, splash of milk, one whole egg, pinch of salt, big tablespoon of natty pb, and 15 white chocolate chips 

Mix in bowl, pour into coffee mug, microwave for 30 seconds, stir, then microwave for another 30-50 seconds. 

Tastes fantastic!

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus pan fried in olive oil(sticking w/the olive oil til I see any unwanted fat increase) if so Pam it is lol - if not olive oil is a great fat  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

7 large shrimps

sauteed with lil oil butter minced garlic

coctail sauce 

4oz ice cold coke

while watching usa win the cup

1969/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

piping hot bowl of super zagga oats

pre sandman

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 whites, salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles and whey shk

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops 

30 min later gym

----------


## NACH3

> 7 large shrimps
> 
> sauteed with lil oil butter minced garlic
> 
> coctail sauce 
> 
> 4oz ice cold coke
> 
> while watching usa win the cup
> ...


Some real scoring goin on there huh!  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Pist w/o whey shk/1/2 quest bar till I get home

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

8 whites, 1 wheat waffle plain

----------


## RaginCajun

double protein oatmeal english muffin, 2 whole eggs, lil cheddar, 3 strips of bacon, and a glass of almond milk

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

water w caffeine pill at 1010

11am cafe bustelo

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

whole wheat pasta and venison meat sauce, topped with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

ate 3/4 

and one slice fresh pineapple 

sip of oj

444/day

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

2/3rd cup of mixed unsalted nuts. (I'm on the road.)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

whole wheat pasta and venison meat sauce, topped with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese

----------


## NACH3

Another 8 whites(on drive into work) w/1 piece of Daves killer seeded bread

Quest bar(earlier) 

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, lil watermelon lots of water

----------


## RaginCajun

Some more of this 

whole wheat pasta and venison meat sauce, topped with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157971

----------


## DCI

200g sirloin steak 50g rice 100g peas with strawberries 125g as desert

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

3-4 pm

few baby backs

lil watermelon 

ice latte

850/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Apple pie quest bar

New favorite

Edit* oh and some pb

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast 1c brown rice watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 3/4c brown rice/1red potato(roasted) asparagus - pan fried in olive oil added(4oz chicken breast)

----------


## zaggahamma

stouffers mac n cheese

crystal light

1234/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pieces of turkey Italian sausage and whole wheat pasta with sun dried tomato pesto

----------


## NACH3

> Few pieces of turkey Italian sausage and whole wheat pasta with sun dried tomato pesto


RC do you like green Pesto?? I love it... Never had the sun died tomato pesto(did you make it yourself)...

6oz tilapia(liking the fish later in the day), more rice(1c + a roasted red potato) about 10ish stalks asparagus(cut up short) pan fried

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC do you like green Pesto?? I love it... Never had the sun died tomato pesto(did you make it yourself)... 6oz tilapia(liking the fish later in the day), more rice(1c + a roasted red potato) about 10ish stalks asparagus(cut up short) pan fried


Love both kinds and actually mixed both in my pasta. I can say that it is not homemade but want to make it, pretty simple

----------


## NACH3

> Love both kinds and actually mixed both in my pasta. I can say that it is not homemade but want to make it, pretty simple


It is - Ive only had the green pesto(garlicky kind)  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

without the workout 

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

> Microwave protein cake Scoop of protein powder, dash of baking powder, 2 tablespoons cocoa, splash of milk, one whole egg, pinch of salt, big tablespoon of natty pb, and 15 white chocolate chips Mix in bowl, pour into coffee mug, microwave for 30 seconds, stir, then microwave for another 30-50 seconds. Tastes fantastic!


Made this again minus the white chocolate chips Soooooo tasty!

----------


## zaggahamma

shrimps

lil cocktail sauce

1975

----------


## NACH3

Meat/& cheese wheat reaviolis(red sauce) side salad romain w/lite Caesar(2tbl sp) steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

9 of these suckas

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

all she wrote 

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 bowl mini wheats n milk

cafe bustelo

300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8 whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## Zodiac82

Bbq pulled chicken sandwhich

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Forgot to list my pre-w/o(2 scoops as usual) 

Post w/o whey shk, egg whites oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

double protein oatmeal english muffin, 1 egg, half cup egg white, handful of cheese, and a dollop of sour cream

coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and a lil stanky cheese!

----------


## RaginCajun

4 small yummy oatmeal chocolate pecan cookies (one of the guys at work brought them in)

Reported!

----------


## NACH3

> Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and a lil stanky cheese!


Love 'feet cheese' lol sharp provolone?!

Had two quest bars... And some potatoes/w/more tuna earlier

12oz tuna(3 HB eggs/onion/celery/blk olives/lite mayo)/half of it on a Sammy(Dave's killer seeded bread)

Added broccoli :Wink:

----------


## GingerbeardJ

9 oz chicken breast 7 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and a lil stanky cheese!

----------


## NACH3

^^^ now I'm jealous lol

6.25oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red potatoes

----------


## itsmybody

Ultimate Treat/Birthday Meal...tomorrow's session is gonna be PUMPadise!

8oz turkey burger (used eggs n breadcrumbs to keep that sucker tight for grilling) topped with a slice of smoked Gouda, six slices turkey bacon, sliced avocado, fried egg, sautéed mushrooms and onion (sautéed them with Pam n a little water to get them tender once Carmelized) and a slice of tomato. After this....a freaking glazed Krispy Kreme donut. Whaaaaa Hooooooo, gonna sleep like a newborn baby tonight and hopefully only get up once to eat and pee! Baum Chacka Lacka happy happy happy day!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ultimate Treat/Birthday Meal...tomorrow's session is gonna be PUMPadise!
> 
> 8oz turkey burger (used eggs n breadcrumbs to keep that sucker tight for grilling) topped with a slice of smoked Gouda, six slices turkey bacon, sliced avocado, fried egg, sautéed mushrooms and onion (sautéed them with Pam n a little water to get them tender once Carmelized) and a slice of tomato. After this....a freaking glazed Krispy Kreme donut. Whaaaaa Hooooooo, gonna sleep like a newborn baby tonight and hopefully only get up once to eat and pee! Baum Chacka Lacka happy happy happy day!!!!!


you should have used the krispy kreme donut as the bun!!!!

----------


## itsmybody

> you should have used the krispy kreme donut as the bun!!!!


You are correct as I didn't use a bun...next time :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, brown rice, asparagus pan fried

----------


## itsmybody

Serious feeding day...already hungry...now
6 oz grilled chkn breast
2/3 c brown rice
3 cups steamed power greens
2 more meals to go...sure wish it was possible to push the 'previous chapter' button and repeat that burger n donut.

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia(should just make two) 1c brown rice, 2 roasted red potatoes, broccoli all pan fried(olive oil - 2 table sp)

Sm cup of my casein shk(1/2banana, 1/2apple) - 4oz(2 scoops)

----------


## RaginCajun

Nach, get jealous again

Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and a lil stanky cheese!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ultimate Treat/Birthday Meal...tomorrow's session is gonna be PUMPadise!
> 
> 8oz turkey burger (used eggs n breadcrumbs to keep that sucker tight for grilling) topped with a slice of smoked Gouda, six slices turkey bacon, sliced avocado, fried egg, sautéed mushrooms and onion (sautéed them with Pam n a little water to get them tender once Carmelized) and a slice of tomato. After this....a freaking glazed Krispy Kreme donut. Whaaaaa Hooooooo, gonna sleep like a newborn baby tonight and hopefully only get up once to eat and pee! Baum Chacka Lacka happy happy happy day!!!!!


Happy bday

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 157998

----------


## itsmybody

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157998"/>


Share!

----------


## RaginCajun

Microwave dark cooca n natty pb protein cake

----------


## NACH3

> Nach, get jealous again
> 
> Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and a lil stanky cheese!


Hahahaha I am!!!  :Wink: 

Casein shk

Quest bar(cookies & cream)

----------


## AnimeRocks88

turkey + cucumbers

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8 whites + 2 beaters/2 wheat waffles plain, Apple

----------


## Back In Black

Choking down some tuna and some walnuts. MTII really fvcks my appetite for about 18-20 hours

----------


## krugerr

300g chicken
100g couscous
10g powdered greens. 

1litee water.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal, whey shk

----------


## Back In Black

Cottage cheese

Raspberries

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

venison meat sauce and a double protein oatmeal english muffin

coffee

----------


## NACH3

Banana, 

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops. Arms it is!

----------


## RaginCajun

beef jerky

----------


## zaggahamma

water

med bowl oats n raisins

303/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> water
> 
> med bowl oats n raisins
> 
> 303/day


no zagga oats?

----------


## zaggahamma

> no zagga oats?


need to zag to da gym  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> need to zag to da gym


well zig on over there!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams red potato and greens

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast 3 roasted red potatoes steamed broccoli

----------


## Back In Black

Tiger prawns with paprika & lemon

Home made protein banana bread made with oat flour.

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of turkey Italian sausage and pesto whole wheat pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with greens powder

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

Great workout

975/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil beef jerky and one oatmeal cookie

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c rice/2roasted red potatoes, steamed broccoli all pan fried in olive oil

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> Share!


lol




> Choking down some tuna and some walnuts. MTII really fvcks my appetite for about 18-20 hours


Ketchup on the tuna right???

Carb bar

----------


## Back In Black

> lol
> 
> 
> Ketchup on the tuna right???
> 
> Carb bar


Lol, yeah ketchup and low fat mayo on the tuna.

----------


## krugerr

300g cottage cheese 
50g whey
100ml milk

Blended to a super thick shake!!

----------


## qscgugcsq

1 pounds of horse meat
1 pounds of veggies
6 eggs

Lots of sriracha sauce.

Excellent low carbs meal!

Im a fan of low fat high carb diet.
But it is summer and want to shred a bit of water weight :P

----------


## DCI

Steak 200g 50g rice and 200g berriea

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of turkey Italian sausage and pesto whole wheat pasta

----------


## NACH3

Cookies & cream quest bar earlier

6+oz baked chicken breast, 3red potatoes,

----------


## CharlesThe4th

Really though... 4 whole eggs. 4 sausage, 1 piece deer tenderloin and 3 peas.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz talaria, 1c rice brown rice, steamed broccoli pan fried - Pam

----------


## RaginCajun

Nach,

Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and lil stanky cheese

----------


## NACH3

> Nach,
> 
> Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and lil stanky cheese


Fvker hahaha

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

> Nach,
> 
> Whole wheat pasta, venison meat sauce, and lil stanky cheese


This is as close as I can come lol

6oz shredded chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta(w/2tbl sp of Parmesan) steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> This is as close as I can come lol 6oz shredded chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta(w/2tbl sp of Parmesan) steamed broccoli


Hahaha Nice!

Protein shake

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Just finished oatmeal and boiled white eggs.

----------


## zaggahamma

345-545. Fireball whiskey

7pm flank steak n couple bites watermelon

1666

Now cod with coctail sauce lil pepsi

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

2255

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts

2444

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## DCI

200g potatoes 170g chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 8whites, 2 wheat waffles

----------


## itsmybody

1.5 cup oatmeal
20 almonds
1 cup strawberries
2 whole eggs + 6 egg whites

----------


## RaginCajun

double protein oatmeal english muffin, one whole egg, lil cheese, 2 slices of bacon, and some tiger sauce

coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## DCI

50g rice 170g chicken

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta w/sprinkle parmesan

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lol, yeah ketchup and low fat mayo on the tuna.


It's actually pretty good....I tried awhile back after I saw u mention it....my wife still looks at me with disgust when I ask her to put it in




> 345-545. Fireball whiskey
> 
> 7pm flank steak n couple bites watermelon
> 
> 1666
> 
> Now cod with coctail sauce lil pepsi
> 
> 2200


goes down smooth...comes on strong lol


2 turkey/pulled pork sandwhiches

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast taco - egg, lil cheese, bacon, and sirrachi

----------


## zaggahamma

grits n eggs

few strawberries 

3/4 bananas

water

coffee

475/day

----------


## NACH3

Edit** quest bar(choc chip cookie dough)

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, steamed veggies pan fried 2 Tbl sp of olive oil

Edit** decided to take a day off! I've been up saying I'm going to go and can't believe what time it is now... Ah I needed a day - good day to eat and relax as it is raining here(slightly and very overcast)

----------


## RaginCajun

MOD BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 200 grams red potato

----------


## zaggahamma

few chicken nuggets 

lil chili

couple sips of sprite 

888

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta 2tbl sp Parmesan

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna and 7 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## DCI

200g sirloin steak with 200g potatoes and 125g strawberries

----------


## NACH3

7oz grilled salmon 1.5c rice, salad w/romaine and lite ranch little, steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar(choc chip cookie dough

----------


## Zodiac82

Couple hb eggs
Shrimp

----------


## Mountainman360

Chicken fajita MRE hahaha gotta love the Army

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## itsmybody

8 oz tilapia
1c quinoa
1c Brussel sprouts
20 raw almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Rotisserie Lamb and chicken salad

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast(shredded), roasted Red potatoes, broccoli pan fried

----------


## kelkel

Steak, rice, grapes. Contemplating a brownie.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Steak, rice, grapes. Contemplating a brownie.

----------


## itsmybody

Strawberries, cottage cheese, scoop Casien mixed in and walnuts

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with greens powder

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Rotisserie Lamb and chicken salad


cajuns eatin lamb? thats news!

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm ice latte yum

7-9pm fireball whiskey 1/3 pretzel stick

1333

945pm fried yard bird

11pm

cherries 

2222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> cajuns eatin lamb? thats news!


Cajuns eat anything!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## itsmybody

Cat food aka...tuna and almonds

----------


## markedup

Post work out shake with whey and weight gainer with banana and ice cream in it

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy Fiesta turkey wrap

----------


## NACH3

8whites, oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, almond milk, scoop of protein, cinnamon, and a lil Splenda brown sugar

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1/2 cup oats, almond milk, scoop of protein, cinnamon, and a lil Splenda brown sugar


very close to zagga oats

----------


## DrewZ

1 Cup egg whites + hot sauce and ketchup
1/4 cup cream of rice + little drizzle of honey
Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## Zodiac82

Buffalo chicken wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

> very close to zagga oats


i will be getting some regular milk this weekend so will be a little creamier

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sweet n low and a lil french vanilla creamer

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

> i will be getting some regular milk this weekend so will be a little creamier


then it will b one step closer to zagga oats only difference i don't add the protein...i used to but i dont lift heavy anymore so no need 4 the extra

----------


## zaggahamma

Fajita Friday 

yum 

lil coke too

flank was the protein

----------


## zaggahamma

ate 1 & the 1/2

& full

prolly 4oz coke

777

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158021"/> Fajita Friday yum lil coke too flank was the protein


I'm trying to get my coworkers to do mexican today!

----------


## zaggahamma

Fajitas were splendito!!! They had everything!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n salsa and queso 

Brisket tacos

2 amber XX

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6+oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta,

----------


## zaggahamma

> Chips n salsa and queso 
> 
> Brisket tacos
> 
> 2 amber XX


u made it happen amigo!

----------


## RaginCajun

> u made it happen amigo!


That's what they all say!

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's what they all say!


just the chicas wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## zaggahamma

glass of chateau st. michelle red blend

watermelon n grapes

999/day

----------


## itsmybody

Maybe TMI but just choked on my own vomit...oh well at least we know legs were done right and didn't lose valuable nutrients...eeeeewwwww

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> just the chicas wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey Oooooooo!!!!

Fact!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Maybe TMI but just choked on my own vomit...oh well at least we know legs were done right and didn't lose valuable nutrients...eeeeewwwww


Don't be losing those macros!!!

----------


## NACH3

> Don't be losing those macros!!!


That's why I hate puking on leg day - but if I don't - I'm damn near close lol - she just gets to eat more!  :Smilie: 

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, 1red roasted potato pan fried(olive oil)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta w/2 Tbl sp Parmesan

----------


## Arete

2 Hard boiled eggs, slice of bacon and a quart of water with some MCT oil in it. Working on ketosis.

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^yuck!

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia roasted red potato, 1c brown rice, pan fried in olive oil

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158032

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 apple(skinless) 5cherries, ice, and g2g

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread w/almond butter

----------


## zaggahamma

4pm-midnitht

fireball 

1/2 soft pretzel stick

few strawberries

1230 am

2/5 of a country omelette from IHOP

as well as 2 small pancakes with butter and maple syrup

now red grapes

2200/day

ended at

2700/day

----------


## thomas8883

7 egg omelette, cup of baked beans and 4 brown bread. Safe to say my ass is gonna be on fire today lol

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## itsmybody

Breakfast...thank God!
2 whole eggs plus 6 whites
1.5 cup oatmeal
Banana
15 almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with oats and instant coffee in it, giddy up!

----------


## NACH3

8 whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO- whole wheat spaghetti and venison meat sauce topped with a lil stanky cheese

----------


## NACH3

> Post WO- whole wheat spaghetti and venison meat sauce topped with a lil stanky cheese


Damn how much sauce did ya make - prick lol  :Wink: 

Whey shk, w/1/2apple, 1/2banana

Coffee black & FF Greek yogurt w/cinnamon

----------


## Arete

2hb eggs, 2 bacon strips and bulletproof coffe(coffee with MCT oil, grass fed butter and coconut oil - have to blend it for a few seconds)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn how much sauce did ya make - prick lol  Whey shk, w/1/2apple, 1/2banana Coffee black & FF Greek yogurt w/cinnamon


Haha, was awaiting your response! I made 2.5 pounds worth of ground venison

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## itsmybody

Protein shake(2 scoops) 
15 pecans
Apple

----------


## zaggahamma

Sesame chicken 

pork fried rice

water

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus all pan fried

----------


## zaggahamma

strawberries 

666/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Another Ezekiel chicken breast sandwich

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How's everyone! 

Salmon and salad. No dressing.

----------


## itsmybody

6oz chkn breast (shredded, mrs. dash lem pepper)
3 oz sliced avocado 
Ton of baby spinach, chives n diced onion

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Steak, rice, grapes. Contemplating a brownie.


And?

----------


## NACH3

> How's everyone! 
> 
> Salmon and salad. No dressing.


Good - you?  :Wink: 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red potatoes, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good - you?  6+oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red potatoes, asparagus


Good yes. Thankyou. Back to the gym. 

Rice and pecans. Odd little mix. LoL

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's everyone! Salmon and salad. No dressing.


Doing glorious and yourself?

Out by the pool, enjoying bikinis and beer 

Later on, the menu:

Venison Chorizo sliders with spicy mayo, strawberries, avocados, and pepper jack cheese, sitting in a lovely whole wheat honey Hawaiian roll

Dessert- low carb mint swirl ice cream topped with a lil toffee brownie brittle

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus 1 toasted red potato - pan fried(lil olive oil)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158045

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## kelkel

Steak and rice. Followed by a brownie heated up with ice cream on top. Living on the edge.

----------


## NACH3

> ^^^^^^^^^^


Hahaha 

6+oz baked chicken breast - steamed asparagus -

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB & a drizzle of honey

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk...

----------


## zaggahamma

Latte at 5

Fireball 6-8pm

1369

And starving.....

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey n taters

Lil coke

1700

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Reeses miniatures

1999

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black, 8whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain + piece of watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## itsmybody

Unmeasurable amount of water already followed by 15 min of satans spawn aka stair devil and 15 min in sauna due to restaurant chicken breast and steamed broccoli having too much salt on it last night. Body is extremely sodium sensitive after this last year...just a little reminder of how 'healthy' restaurant food is garbage.

----------


## NACH3

Sm piece watermelon, FF Greek yogurt

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.61 oz grilled chicken breast 261 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

water

pre workout

333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158057

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 245g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

1010/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Another chicken breast sandwich

----------


## itsmybody

> Another chicken breast sandwich


You are consistent that's for certain

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158060

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus EVOO pan fried

----------


## leanmachine6

tangyfastic pack of haribo ! 12g protein per pack so got to be good.......... right!

----------


## bignath4607

2x lightly dusted basa fillets and asparagus

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today:

Double protein oatmeal English muffin, venison chorizo slider, lil spicy mayo, lil cheddar, and some egg

G2 Gatorade

Link of Italian sausage, with two honey wheat Hawaiian rolls, and a lil pesto pasta 

5 strawberries and lil fat free cool whip

----------


## Bio-Active

Been a long day of softball last chicken breast sandwich

----------


## RaginCajun

> Been a long day of softball last chicken breast sandwich


They must be pretty good if you are out there all day

----------


## RaginCajun

10 wings and sweet potato fries at pluckers

And a weekend warrior pale ale

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 2 roasted red potatoes, asparagus pan fried

Edit** various trips to the watermelon bowl  :Wink:

----------


## itsmybody

> 10 wings and sweet potato fries at pluckers And a weekend warrior pale ale


I really need to get on your meal plan...all good stuff all day long!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I really need to get on your meal plan...all good stuff all day long!


I like to keep my taste buds tantalized!

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast asparagus

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Three grilled chicken thighs with guacamole.

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes(PB thinly spread) 

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

> They must be pretty good if you are out there all day


 yes played in the championship game. Casein shake

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, about 15 spears of grilled asparagus, 5 oz. grilled eggplant. Eggplant isn't the best, but it isn't terrible.

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## davidtheman100

Very little sleep 2-3 hrs... 2 packets of oats with 2 scoops protein powder 1 java caramel with 200mg caffeine and 1 double chocolate gold standard.. 2 whole eggs 5 egg whites with it

----------


## NACH3

Peach, 8 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Lil watermelon... & water

----------


## bdos

But watermelon is just water and red + seeds

----------


## Arete

Keto Bullet proof coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

> But watermelon is just water and red + seeds


Yup, but it's really good for you + more water can't hurt  :Wink: 

Whey shk, 

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with carbmaster vanilla milk and splenda

one venison chorizo slider with pepper jack cheese and a cookies n cream protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Two venison chorizo sliders with a lil cheddar on two honey wheat Hawaiian rolls

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, steamed asparagus

----------


## dubrovin1012

6 Oz chicken and 1 cup of buckwheat

Sent from my samsung phone

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta(w/sprinkle of Parmesan)

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil beef jerky and s'mores quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice 1roasted red potato, asparagus pan fried

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb mixed with walnuts

----------


## zaggahamma

red grapes

----------


## Sfla80

Ribeye and sirloin

And probably the biggest sweet potato I've seen...lol

----------


## NACH3

> Ribeye and sirloin
> 
> And probably the biggest sweet potato I've seen...lol
> 
> Attachment 158086


Nicely cooked, Sfla(the steak)  :Wink: 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

red wine

----------


## Sfla80

> Nicely cooked, Sfla(the steak) 
> 
> 6+oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, steamed broccoli


Have to go med well now on steaks. Read the wife can't have undercooked meat during prego

----------


## Sfla80

> red wine


X2 on red wine and glasses lol

----------


## bdos

6 slices meat lovers pizza with extra bacon and some chilli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> X2 on red wine and glasses lol


me 2  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

actually lil ribeye too

lil overcooked sadly

coctail shrimp 

also lil over cooked

myself 2 blame 

lil red beans n rice

crystal light 

2666

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, broccoli, 1-2 roasted red potatoes pan fried

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158087
Birthday meal


Attachment 158088

Lil birthday cake and icecream

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy birthday Scrapple Daddy!

Get your wife to call you that tonite!

----------


## RaginCajun

Butterscotch protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 158087
> Birthday meal
> 
> 
> Attachment 158088
> 
> Lil birthday cake and icecream


happy birthday buddy

----------


## zaggahamma

ohhhh the pudding mix???

----------


## itsmybody

> Happy birthday Scrapple Daddy! Get your wife to call you that tonite!


Happy Birthday!

----------


## itsmybody

> happy birthday buddy


Happy born day!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ohhhh the pudding mix???


Yes sir!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

ginger snaps

----------


## NACH3

> Attachment 158087
> Birthday meal
> 
> 
> Attachment 158088
> 
> Lil birthday cake and icecream


Happy happy, Cancer! Enjoy that cake & ice cream for me  :Wink: 

Casein shk

2 Rice cakes w/PB thinly spread

----------


## itsmybody

Ate the usual 7 meals today.

Still starving after legs, topping day off with am extra 6oz grilled chkn and 2 cups steamed spinach.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, lil watermelon

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs, 1 cup oats, 1 table spoon Npb

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post workout quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

Whey shk

----------


## RaginCajun

One double protein English muffin, link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and a big glass of low sugar oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6whites, 1 wheat waffle plain

----------


## Zodiac82

> Happy birthday Scrapple Daddy!
> 
> Get your wife to call you that tonite!


lmao...before I even read the 2nd line..I was gonna say I still haven't gotten that said yet lol...thanks




> happy birthday buddy


Thanks man...enjoy Florida a lil more for me lol




> Happy Birthday!





> Happy born day!


twice ..thanks lol




> Happy happy, Cancer! Enjoy that cake & ice cream for me 
> 
> Casein shk
> 
> 2 Rice cakes w/PB thinly spread


Thanks man!!!I had some for u and Bio lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with carbmaster milk and sweet n low

----------


## zaggahamma

crystal light 

while the philly steak grinds in the oven  :Smilie: 

leftovers for brunch

pre workout dog will get half the sammy so

425/day

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o Assault 2 scoops

----------


## Sfla80

Missed it cancer....happy bday man

----------


## Sfla80

Egg salad using grain mustard and little Evo mayo. Banana peppers and ekzeil sesame bread

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Sfla80

> Egg salad using grain mustard and little Evo mayo. Banana peppers and ekzeil sesame bread
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158093"/>


And another

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken roll ups and side of fruit from Zoe's

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia - 4oz chicken, asparagus, 3 roasted red potatoes - pan fried

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


looks yummy

----------


## zaggahamma

banana 

1200

----------


## Zodiac82

> Missed it cancer....happy bday man


np...thanks man




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158094"/>


Juicy

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1/2c brown rice steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

frozen lime margarita

freshly made guacamole 

tortilla chips 

couple sw egg rolls 

2121

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1 cup brown rice, asparagus pan fried

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of raw almonds

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli,

Added a red potato

----------


## zaggahamma

lil ribeye steak 

crystal light

2444

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

Meh

Attachment 158101

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

5 strawberries and fat free cook whip

----------


## zaggahamma

reeses miniatures 

3030 / day

----------


## NACH3

6+ oz baked chicken breast, more broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## itsmybody

Jiff extra crunchy peanut butter in top of green apple slices. No...Not natural peanut butter. There are some things that can not be compromised

----------


## RaginCajun

Butterscotch protein shake with a lil natty pb

----------


## NACH3

Fiber bar 

2rice cakes w/PB

I want a MILKSHAKE  :Frown:  LOL

----------


## itsmybody

> Fiber bar 2rice cakes w/PB I want a MILKSHAKE  LOL


Where I moved too has a freaking Krispy Kreme and an incredible pizza joint within 800ft of front door. Actually looked to see exactly how far on navigation...this may cause a slight issue at some point. Will power!!! Of course milkshake might make the your leg heal faster :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Day after MTII shot so choking down breakfast of

Protein blend shake
2 x bagels with cup of tea

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and OJ

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2yolks, cup watermelon, 2 blueberry wheat waffles(plain)

----------


## Back In Black

Tuna with mayo & ketchup
Fish oil caps

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

One double protein English muffin, link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and a big glass of low sugar oj

Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6 whites 2 yolks, salsa(2tbl sp) watermelon(1c) 1 wheat waffle plain

----------


## itsmybody

8 whites+2 yolks, cup oatmeal (cooked), strawberries

----------


## Back In Black

> One double protein English muffin, link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and a big glass of low sugar oj Coffee


They are just called muffins over here :Smilie: 

Cottage cheese
Blueberries
Shredded wheat with skim milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

> Day after MTII shot so choking down breakfast of
> 
> Protein blend shake
> 2 x bagels with cup of tea


Seems a lil better - or are you just forcing it  :Frown: 

6+ oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## Back In Black

> Seems a lil better - or are you just forcing it  6+ oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli


Forcing, that meal took 30 mins to eat. Next meal is chicken, broccoli and some popcorn which will be just about ok and then a big chilli and rice for dinner which I will want to eat again as soon as I finish.

----------


## itsmybody

Protein shake mixed with turbo coffee n little vanilla extract (dbl caffeine).
Orange
Almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

> Forcing, that meal took 30 mins to eat. Next meal is chicken, broccoli and some popcorn which will be just about ok and then a big chilli and rice for dinner which I will want to eat again as soon as I finish.


Ooh, it's the only thing keeping me from trying it lol - but it works so well(my buddy is taking it) but he's taking Eq too so that may be helping his appetite?! Idk

2 packs of tuna, 1piece of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## itsmybody

6 oz orange roughy
1c. steamed asparagus 
1/2 avocado 
salsa
All inside whole wheat tortilla

----------


## energizer bunny

200 gram of chicken, wrapped in bacon. 200 gram baby potatoes and mixed veg.

----------


## Back In Black

> Ooh, it's the only thing keeping me from trying it lol - but it works so well(my buddy is taking it) but he's taking Eq too so that may be helping his appetite?! Idk 2 packs of tuna, 1piece of Dave's killer seeded bread


We all react differently mate, just start a small dose and it's only 1 day I feel bad.

The popcorn was easy to eat though lol

----------


## NACH3

> *We all react differently mate, just start a small dose and it's only 1 day I feel bad.
> *
> The popcorn was easy to eat though lol


True! & lol at the popcorn 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Back In Black

Large bowl of chilli with basmati brown rice

2 chic coated rice cakes

----------


## itsmybody

Protein Shake, apple,15 almonds

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, broccoli - pan fried

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal, w/Whey(2scoops)

----------


## zaggahamma

x2

1600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> They are just called muffins over here Cottage cheese Blueberries Shredded wheat with skim milk


Hahaha!

Then what do yall call this?

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158111"/> x2 1600/day


Nice!

I actually like the 60 minute one better

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch - way earlier

Burger and fries (burger was ground ribeye!)

----------


## NACH3

> Hahaha!
> 
> Then what do yall call this?


Haha. I'm curious too, maybe a much 'proper muffin'?! Lol

6+oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, cashew/walnut/almond mix

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haha. I'm curious too, maybe a much 'proper muffin'?! Lol 6+oz baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli, cashew/walnut/almond mix


Hahahaha maybe so!

I'm thinking a crumpet or something fancy like that.

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken thighs 
1/2 pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## itsmybody

6oz orange roughy
2/3c brown rice
1c green beans
15 almonds

----------


## NACH3

> Hahahaha maybe so!
> 
> I'm thinking a crumpet or something fancy like that.


Haha that's a good point... It most likely will be fancy lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nice!
> 
> I actually like the 60 minute one better


i may also...gonna get some more 60 min...think i forgot which i liked better and it may also be the 60...

bacon cheddar sausage sammy

dark cherries

crystal light

2555/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1/2c brown rice broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158113

----------


## itsmybody

Casein mixed with 1c sliced peaches and 15 almonds

Middle of the night meals prepped and in fridge.
1AM meal 4oz chicken breast 15 almonds
3AM meal protein shake blended with peanut butter

One day I WILL SLEEP MORE THAN 2-2.5 HOURS...this part sucks. No need for alarm clock, the growling does it anyway.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk 

2rice cakes w/PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Supper, Finally!!!

Link of smoked jalapeño and cheddar deer sausage and a lovely velvety butterscotch protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

cookies n cream shake from chickfila 

3222

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2yolks, 1wheat waffle, watermelon

Coffee black

----------


## NACH3

6 whites, 2 yolks, 1 blueberry wheat waffle plain

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

One double protein English muffin, link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and a big glass of low sugar oj.

Lil G2 Gatorade 

Coffee

----------


## itsmybody

Oatmeal Protein Pancakes:
(Blended 6 whites+2yolks, cup of oatmeal, tbsp stevia, dash of cinnamon, dash of vanilla)
Used butter flavor Pam
Makes 3 non cardboard pancakes

Topped with 
Tbsp Crunchy Peanut Butter
1/2 sliced peach

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oatmeal Protein Pancakes: (Blended 6 whites+2yolks, cup of oatmeal, tbsp stevia, dash of cinnamon, dash of vanilla) Used butter flavor Pam Makes 3 non cardboard pancakes Topped with Tbsp Crunchy Peanut Butter 1/2 sliced peach


Yummy!

Been a while since I have made those. They shall be on the menu this weekend

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## itsmybody

> 8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


Did you turn it into French toast?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did you turn it into French toast?


He sure does mademoiselle

----------


## itsmybody

> He sure does mademoiselle


Sh*****t, now want French Toast

----------


## Zodiac82

> Oatmeal Protein Pancakes:
> (Blended 6 whites+2yolks, cup of oatmeal, tbsp stevia, dash of cinnamon, dash of vanilla)
> Used butter flavor Pam
> Makes 3 non cardboard pancakes
> 
> Topped with
> Tbsp Crunchy Peanut Butter
> 1/2 sliced peach


Nice

2 turkey clubs

----------


## itsmybody

Pro shake
Other 1/2 of peach
15 almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout shake

350

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Back In Black

200g (7oz) chicken breast
Courgette
Home made banana protein bread

----------


## itsmybody

6oz grilled chkn breast, 5oz sweet potato, 1c garlic oven roasted brussel sprouts

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken club and a bowl of fruit

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o Assault 2scoops

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

999

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## Back In Black

Chilli
Brown basmati rice
2 choc rice cakes

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice + 1 roasted red potato, broccoli pan fried

----------


## NACH3

2 pcks of tuna

Added some cashews/pistachios

----------


## itsmybody

Post w/o shake, plum, 15 pecans

----------


## Zodiac82

2 juicy plump jumbo Nathan hotdogs

W/am..cheese...ket...must...Lil mozz..Lil buffalo wings sauce

Yum

----------


## NACH3

7oz grilled salmon, 1c brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB 

Oatmeal w/whey + 1/2banana

----------


## itsmybody

6oz sautéed shrimp, ton of sautéed spinach, mushrooms n onion. All dumped on top of spaghetti squash. (Sautéed in olive oil n garlic)

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158132"/>


Tasty

Cpl chicken thighs

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 1roasted red potato, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158136

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## itsmybody

Caisen, big ole spoonful of peanut butter and 1/2 banana. 

Hope peanut butter helps headache!

----------


## RaginCajun

G2 Gatorade 

60 min Dogfish Head IPA (loooooooong day at work)

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1 roasted red potato, broccoli pan fried

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga'd up oats

1850

----------


## itsmybody

4oz tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## NACH3

Peach, 8 whites 2yolks salsa(1-2tbl sp), 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6 whites 1yolk salsa, banana

----------


## itsmybody

Egg/Oatmeal Pancakes (posted recipe yesterday), 15 pecans, 1 peach

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

two whole eggs, double protein proper english muffin, and a protein shake

coffee now

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
2 chicken thighs

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o whey shk w/1/2banana/1/2 apple

20min later 
Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

had a breakfast taco earlier, tortilla, egg, salsa, cheese, and a lil sirrachi sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

3 choc chip cookies fresh out of the oven

cafe bustello

3 small cod filets in the oven

will share the fish with dog

666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

dark cherries

750/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6+oz chicken breast, , asparagus

Edit* went w/3 red potatoes instead

----------


## Sfla80

8oz tuna....Multigrain bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Half shrimp half oyster Poboy, lil fries, and 2 Abita purple hazes

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2 red potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

Buffalo style...lil...old bay..Lil hotsauce

Attachment 158154

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia 1c brown rice, asparagus pan fried

----------


## itsmybody

11:00 pro shake banana 15 walnuts
1:00 6oz tuna, whole wheat tortilla, baby spinach
4:00 4oz tuna apple 15 walnuts
Just now 6oz grilled chicken breast, half avocado, 1c steamed broccoli, 2/3c quinoa

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta, lil parm

----------


## Sfla80

Another prego wife craving dinner.

Lobster scampi

----------


## NACH3

^^^ yum!!

12oz tilapia, 3 red potatoes, asparagus pan fried(olive oil-2tbl sp)

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/casein 1/2banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> Another prego wife craving dinner.
> 
> Lobster scampi
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158158"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158159"/>


Yes siiir

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

From 4pm til now

Iced latte

Fireball whiskey

Half bacon cheeseburger burger

few ff kerchup n mayo

2.9 oz sprite

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

coke n

cream of wheat

2300

----------


## thomas8883

Pancakes (7 eggs, cup of oats, banana, teaspoon of honey)

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

Oatmeal w/whey, peach

----------


## Back In Black

Homemade protein banana bread
Cup of tea

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2yolks, blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## davidtheman100

PWO back day - 2 scoops gold standard double chocolate, banana, handful blueberries, tbsp hersheys unsweetened cocoa

----------


## itsmybody

All Day....this entire pan of chocolate peanut butter cup brownies that I literally just pulled out of oven! Jk...heading to pool party in a bit...it's a contribution.

6 egg whites, 1 yolk...exchanging oatmeal, fruit and nuts for a brownie later :Wink:  got to learn to live a smidgen.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Waffles, strawberries, Nutella and toffee syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast 222 grams sweet potato

----------


## Meateater

1 lb of chicken and 1 cup rice.

----------


## itsmybody

Protein Shake....waiting on brownies...update...I'm not messing around.

I did share a few :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Protein Shake....waiting on brownies...update...I'm not messing around.
> 
> I did share a few


Hahaha nice note lol

Denver omelette w/whites only, bacon, potatoes O'brien

Edit* didn't finish(ate 3/4) and had a coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.81 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Wisconsin cheddar smoked sausage link on 2 hawaiin rolls

bunch of red grapes

sippin on coke

1666/day

----------


## itsmybody

> Hahaha nice note lol Denver omelette w/whites only, bacon, potatoes O'brien Edit* didn't finish(ate 3/4) and had a coffee


New roommate needs to learn rules from the start.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

6oz grilled chicken, cup of green beans...almost brownie time!

----------


## NACH3

> New roommate needs to learn rules from the start.


I likes  :Wink: 

6.25+oz baked chicken breast, asparagus, 1c brown rice

Edit I had 1c brown rice not potatoes they werea cookin!

----------


## itsmybody

> I likes  6.25+oz baked chicken breast, asparagus, 3 roasted red potatoes


Commandment....one does not EVER under any circumstances EVER touch anyone's food who lifts and has EVERYTHING planned to a T!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Protein Shake....waiting on brownies...update...I'm not messing around. I did share a few


Hahahahaha!

I would have snuck one!

----------


## itsmybody

> Hahahahaha! I would have snuck one!


And you would die!

----------


## itsmybody

Protein Shake...t-3 hours till BROWNIE!

----------


## RaginCajun

> And you would die!


Have to catch me first!

----------


## NACH3

> Commandment....one does not EVER under any circumstances EVER touch anyone's food who lifts and has EVERYTHING planned to a T!


I dig your fvkin style LOL

6oz tilapia 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## itsmybody

> Have to catch me first!


No problem....before the gym I had to learn to use this gun :Wink:  See...no cardio still!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## itsmybody

> Hahaha nice note lol Denver omelette w/whites only, bacon, potatoes O'brien Edit* didn't finish(ate 3/4) and had a coffee


What is a 'Denver' omelette....too lazy to google :Wink:

----------


## itsmybody

6oz pan fried cod on top of a mountain of spinach, topped with sautéed (in Pam) onion, garlic and tomato...

3.2.1...GO....gettin down with a chocolate peanut butter cup brownie. OoooooLaaaaaLaaaaaa

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

> What is a 'Denver' omelette....too lazy to google


Has everything(onions, peppers, mushrooms etc etc) and ham - something like that

6oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes, asparagus

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB & honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

1/4 breakfast + 1/2(so one full one)pancakes w/sugar free suryp

Casein shk w/banana

----------


## zaggahamma

3pm thru 1130pm 

lots water

few strawberries 

greek yogurt with granola

2 ipa beers

2300

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Almost same. Just swallowed 100 outflour and 80 g Vanilla whey Powder. Rigth after ligth chest/tri homegym workout to prepare for mondays big chest, tri shoulder workout.

But i think i follow up With some bread, egg and milk. Middle of pct Funny thread.-)

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

8whites 2yolks, salsa, 1 wheat waffle, watermelon(cup)

----------


## itsmybody

Brkfst Burrito
6 whites 1 yolk scrambled, sautéed (Pam) green peppers, onion, tomato, 3oz sliced avocado all stuffed into whole wheat tortilla.

Entire pot of black coffee with Stevia

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana

Pre w/o Assualt 2 scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

> no problem....before the gym i had to learn to use this gun see...no cardio still!


like!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein oatmeal proper English muffin, venison chorizo slider, slice of pepper jack cheese, and glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 233 grams sweet potato Post training

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.5oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

getting ready for tritip salad with avocado and steamed broc and a couple rolls

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein oatmeal proper English muffin, venison chorizo slider, slice of pepper jack cheese, and pickles

----------


## itsmybody

1:30...pro shake 20 almonds
Now....
6oz cod (pan fried with Pam), 2 cups baby spinach, 3oz avocado, 2c baby spinach crammed into a whole wheat tortilla.

***leftover cod sucks as usual, glad that's done***

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta

----------


## itsmybody

Protein Shake, Banana, 15 almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews.

----------


## RaginCajun

Limearita 

Gatorade

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, 1c brown rice

----------


## itsmybody

8oz crockpot chicken, steamed asparagus, 5oz sweet potato, 15 almonds...slurp

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158183

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein oatmeal proper English muffin, venison chorizo slider, slice of pepper jack cheese, and pickles

And a Sweetwater Double IPA while I cook garlic pesto chicken and pasta!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158183"/>


Your dog looks hungry  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> *Double protein oatmeal proper English muffin,* venison chorizo slider, slice of pepper jack cheese, and pickles
> 
> And a Sweetwater Double IPA while I cook garlic pesto chicken and pasta!


'Proper muffin' lol

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## itsmybody

Casein pudding (sometimes it's nice to only add a little water n turn it into pudding), mixed in 15 almonds n a cup of strawberries. Can not seem to get past this combo at night.

----------


## RaginCajun

Tasted some chicken and sun dried tomato pesto pasta, came out pretty tasty!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with strawberries, cottage cheese, and some natty pb

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/1/2 banana, 1/2 apple 2scoops+ (some for now - middle of night) 

Oatmeal high P/fiber w/1\2 almond milk/water

----------


## itsmybody

4oz tuna, 15 almonds

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks, blueberry wheat waffle 1plain, watermelon

----------


## itsmybody

6 egg whites 1 yolk, whole wheat tortilla, half cup blueberries, 15 almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein oatmeal proper English muffin, venison chorizo slider, slice of pepper jack cheese, two eggs, and a big glass of low sugar oj

----------


## Arete

Bacon and eggs with cottage cheese. Coffee with coconut oil.

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 

Piece of watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Edit* 
6whites 2 yolks, blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## Zodiac82

> Your dog looks hungry


lol. She was just relaxin with her dad




> Tasted some chicken and sun dried tomato pesto pasta, came out pretty tasty!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158184"/>


Looks good

2 turkey clubs

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake with 5 strawberries

----------


## itsmybody

Crap! Hate when you are an hour late...pay for it all day :Frown: 

Protein shake, banana, 15 almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and sun dried tomato pesto whole wheat pasta topped with a lil stanky cheese

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 3roasted red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## [email protected]

Beef burrito loaded with jalapeños

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus - pan fried

----------


## irlkev

2 chicken fillets and some bbq sauce, grilled on my brand new George foreman.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## GirlyGymRat

6 oz grilled chic breast, cup and half grilled yellow and green squash with balsamic splash

----------


## NACH3

6.29oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, broccoli threw it in a pan for a couple min - Olive Oil(1+ Tbl sp)

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken breast
Fried rice...homemade

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple dill pickles

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia 3roasted red peppers steamed asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobie and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/banana

Oatmeal high P/fiber - cran almond

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, carbmaster high protein milk, and some natty pb all mixed in a shake

----------


## nate10

6oz grilled 96% lean ground beef , cup jasmin rice , half cup spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

U R RIGHT RC

lot smoother

1750 /day

gonna boil some shrimps

lil coctail sauce

1900ish

then cherries

1999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

perfectly cooked

no ketchup left2 make coctail so

Irish butter melted instead 

few ounces ice cold coke 

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

dirty kettle cooked chips

reeses miniatures 

2.2 oz coke

2666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, watermelon, blueberry wheat waffles(2)

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - 2 eggs, sausage, onions/peppers, cheese, and grits

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## itsmybody

> dirty kettle cooked chips reeses miniatures 2.2 oz coke 2666/day


One day when you are ready for a huge carb overload you may like to try this.

Mix 1 package Dunkin Hines Dark Chocolate Brownie Mix as per directions.
Dump in a cup of those Reese's Miniatures.
Bake as per box directions but add an additional 5-7 minutes. 
Holy Sweet Geeeeeeezzzzuuuuuussss!

----------


## itsmybody

Sorry for lack of accountability yesterday...busy as hell but stuck to the usual.

8 egg whites 2 yolks, 15 pecans, handful of blueberries, cup of oatmeal.
All mixed up in bowl...all time favorite. Pecans and Blueberries...ahh it's the little things :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## Zodiac82

PBJ sandwhich

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## < <Samson> >

Not now, this was last night's dinner

Brown rice, asparagus, chicken & olive oil

----------


## NACH3

> Not now, this was last night's dinner
> 
> Brown rice, asparagus, chicken & olive oil


I've been pan frying more(gives the rice texture) and tilapia or chicken can't go wrong) 

6.56oz baked chicken breast, 3roasted red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken thighs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## redz

4 Juicy hot italian pork sausages, definitely not a lean meal lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb..

----------


## RaginCajun

general tsoas chicken made fresh to order (titty meat only), brown rice, and hot n sour soup

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, broccoli pan fried w/2tbl sp olive oil

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

6am -4pm

mini carot muffin

sip of milk

lots water

5 chickfila nuggets

9oz ice cold coke

5 reeses miniatures out the freezer 

777/day

----------


## NACH3

6.53oz baked chicken breast, 3roasted red potatoes

----------


## NACH3

6.27oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## itsmybody

> 6.27oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta, steamed broccoli


I like how you are nailing it down to exactly 6.27oz what's gotten into you today?maybe that competitor said the extra little bits count too?

----------


## Zodiac82

Raman noodles

----------


## itsmybody

11am-now
Protein shake, banana, 15 pecans

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus, 15 pecans

6oz tuna, apple, 15 pecans

Now
6oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato, broccoli, 15 pecans

----------


## zaggahamma

burrito 

beer

and a frosty to cool down the pallette (1st in 15 years)

2222

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> dirty kettle cooked chips reeses miniatures 2.2 oz coke 2666/day


 I've been zagga bad today too. Lol

2 squares of 73% cacao super dark chocolate with almonds.

----------


## zaggahamma

how bad

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158205

----------


## NACH3

> I like how you are nailing it down to exactly 6.27oz what's gotten into you today?maybe that competitor said the extra little bits count too?


I used to like Bio all the time then since bulking just saying 6+ could be almost 7oz sometimes... Just throwin on the scale so my eying gets better  :Wink:  - and I was off today totally - gym /work so just been prepping a lil - decent eating day

6oz(even) tilapia 2 roasted red potatoes broccoli pan fried(olive oil 1.5tbl sp)

& I saw Bio start it up the other day LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> how bad


Yes mademoiselle, how bad???

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titty and whole wheat sun dried tomato pesto pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk 

2 rice cakes w/almond butter spread

----------


## itsmybody

> I've been zagga bad today too. Lol 2 squares of 73% cacao super dark chocolate with almonds.


I wanna be y'all too!!!!

----------


## itsmybody

Casein shake, 15 almonds and 1c strawberries.

Midnight meals ready to go.
Protein shake, 15 almonds

Then 
4oz tuna 15 pecans

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with a lil low sugar ice cream

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2 yolks - salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, sausage, onions/peppers, cheese, and grits

Glass of low sugar OJ

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with a lil creamer and splenda

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken sandwhiches

----------


## zaggahamma

oats a la zagga

400/day

preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon also preworkout

475

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken Poboy and a small bag of cheezits

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6.58oz baked chicken breast, 3 red potatoes, steamed broccoliz

Added another oz of chicken

----------


## itsmybody

7AM...1c oatmeal, 2 scoops whey, tsp vanilla, half a banana (ran out of eggs...ugh), 15 pecans

10AM...2 scoops whey, other half banana, 15 almonds

12PM....8oz crockpot chkn boobs, 5oz sweet potato, steamed broccoli, 15 pecans smashed into the sweet potato.

3PM...6oz tuna, apple, 15 almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

some ole dry ass beef jerky and some raw almonds

----------


## NACH3

6.23oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta 2tbl sp Parmesan

----------


## Zodiac82

Crunchy natty pb

----------


## itsmybody

8oz grilled chkn breast, 2c fresh spinach and garlic w/Pam, whole wheat tortilla, 15 almonds.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobie and whole wheat sun dried tomato pesto pasta

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia + 4oz chicken breast, 2roasted red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## bloodchoke

One skinless chicken leg, one skinless chicken thigh, one cup couscous, 2 cups collard greens. Today is one of those days I want to eat an entire loaf of cinnamon toast.

----------


## NACH3

Steak fajitas.... 1 corn tortilla - ate 3/4 

30min casein w/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Pistachio protein shake

----------


## itsmybody

Casein Pudding, 15 almonds, 1c strawberries

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/pb

----------


## bdos

Roast salmon, generous veggies and cup of pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

crown n diet x2 maybe 3

.5 tom collins

1515/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to nom on a couple roast beef n provo sliders with horsey sauce

lil ny style tater salad

few sips pepsi...

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

reeses miniatures 

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

yogurt and granola

2777

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8 eggs salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## ProStatus

Just made an egg omelette with lean beef & a little cheese on top of whole grain bread , and a banana.
ALTHOUGH....I'm getting ready to hit the grocery store....and.....WHEAT WAFFLES??? Yes please! ^^^ lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal whey shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pancakes with sugar free syrup and natty pb instead of butter

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, brown & wild rice(1.5c) + 1c beans, broccoli

----------


## itsmybody

8:00am, 5egg whites 2 whole eggs, 1c oatmeal, banana, 15 pecans

11:30am, protein shake, apple, 15 pecans

2:30pm, 6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, steamed asparagus, tbsp crunchy peanut butter

----------


## zaggahamma

11am coffee

1145-230

2 roast beef and provolone sliders

1&1/2 frozen strawberryritas

fresh guacamole n chips

1166/day

----------


## NACH3

6.56oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Few chicken strips, French fries, 2 pieces of Texas Toast, and a lemonade

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, broccoli pan fried

----------


## Zodiac82

Oat n quinoa bar
Turkey club
Pb

----------


## itsmybody

6oz tuna, apple, 15 pecans

----------


## davidtheman100

Chicken wings and 2 bananas PWO

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled salmon, 1c rice, side salad(romain tomato onion)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

A dogfish head 60

3.69 oz brisket

couple bites peperoni calzone

couple bites chocolate mousse

lovely crisp red ripe grapes

1919

----------


## zaggahamma

granola 

lots

2333

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 3 red potatoes, steamed broccoli

----------


## itsmybody

> 6+oz baked chicken breast, 3 red potatoes, steamed broccoli


People go to jail for breaking in/stealing stuff, they die for stealing food. GTFO of my apartment and stay away from my fridge!!!!

----------


## itsmybody

8oz roasted turkey breast, 5oz sweet potato, 1c green beans...all smashed together like Thankgiving.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio - 3 eggs, 3 veggie patties, onions/peppers, and lil sausage, topped with sour cream and sirrachi sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

Pistachio protein shake

----------


## NACH3

> People go to jail for breaking in/stealing stuff, they die for stealing food. GTFO of my apartment and stay away from my fridge!!!!


Hahahaha

PB couple scoops

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## ProStatus

Brown rice & grilled chicken w/ low sodium soy sauce.

I grilled up the best chicken ever. 
Used hot sauce & butter as a marinade....
Tastes like buffalo chicken without the sugar. xDDD

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon 

brisket slider

lil coke

2888

REESES MINIS

3100

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles - whey shk

Coffee black

----------


## itsmybody

8 eggwhites, 2 yolks, wheat tortilla, 15 pecans, cup of raspberries...as good as raspberries are they rarely get purchased...too f'n expensive!

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2yolks, salsa(2tbl sp) 2 packets of almond buttery

Added oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with brown sugar and natty pb

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Top sirloin, sweet potatoes, broccoli, carrots

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of oats (didnt use enough salt when cooking and had no raisins so a sad sad bowl of oats)

200 mg caffeine

316/day

----------


## NACH3

2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB $ honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast taco

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast 234 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Roast beast Poboy and a small bag of salt n vinegar chips

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 4 red potatoes, pan fried olive oil(2tbl sp)

----------


## itsmybody

11AM banana, protein shake, 15 pecans
1PM 6oz tuna, mound of spaghetti squash, cup of green beans, 15 pecans
Now: 6oz tuna, orange, 15 pecans

Fridge n cabinets gettin low...time to restock

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz baked chicken breast, 4 red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

chicken breast and sweet potato

----------


## itsmybody

7PM 8oz crockpot chkn 3oz sweet potato 2/3c brown rice, 1c green beans, 2tbsp crunchy peanut butter...still hungry... :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

Roast beef sandwhich

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 225g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Beers

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158259

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken Caesar salad and some of my daughter sirloin steak

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Chicken Caesar salad and some of my daughter sirloin steak


 First time I've seen you eat red meat. Tastes nice right? 

6oz top sirloin and one pound of strawberries for me.

----------


## itsmybody

Casein pudding, 15 pecans, cup of blueberries.

----------


## Bio-Active

> First time I've seen you eat red meat. Tastes nice right? 6oz top sirloin and one pound of strawberries for me.


 really??? I eat a tri tip salad almost every week but yeah chicken and eggs are the staple proteins for me

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

chili... W/lots of ground beef kidney beans onions peppers - bowl

----------


## zaggahamma

2pm -10pm

ice latte

few strawberries

1.93 oz salmon

crown and diets

1/6 glass white wine

888

now couple roast beef and provo sliders and a few dirty kettle sea salt chips

few oz pepsi

1555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

vanilla ice cream 

1888/day

----------


## ProStatus

Ben & Jerry's "American Dream".
Vanilla Ice Cream with Fudge Covered Waffle Cone & Caramel Swirl.

Seems nutritious.  :Shrug:

----------


## ProStatus

> vanilla ice cream 
> 
> 1888/day





> Ben & Jerry's "American Dream".
> Vanilla Ice Cream with Fudge Covered Waffle Cone & Caramel Swirl.
> 
> Seems nutritious.


Posted at same time. lol. Great minds think alike.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zaggahamma

> posted at same time. Lol. Great minds think alike.


sweet! Get it

----------


## zaggahamma

dark cherries 

1950

----------


## zaggahamma

its all nutritious. ..well..cept 4 the reeses miniatures bout to fall prey to the zagga the hut

----------


## zaggahamma

and a baby ruth miniature

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

plain yogurt with quaker granola

small banana 

sip of milk

399/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil watermelon

444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk in middle of night

8 whites 2 yolks salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB honey, FF Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde



Post training 5.83 oz chicken breast and 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Whey shk in middle of night
> 
> 8 whites 2 yolks salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB honey, FF Greek yogurt


have u gained weight in the last month or 2/ strength gains?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

1111

----------


## NACH3

> have u gained weight in the last month or 2/ strength gains?


Yes - went from 193-4 201 currently feel much fuller and pretty much just as lean! Why ya ask... Oh and yes my strength has gone up on all lifts since last cycle! 

7oz baked chicken breast, 4 red potatoes, asparagus

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes - went from 193-4 201 currently feel much fuller and pretty much just as lean! Why ya ask... Oh and yes my strength has gone up on all lifts since last cycle! 
> 
> 7oz baked chicken breast, 4 red potatoes, asparagus


cuz the more eating just makin sure puttin 2 good use

im still losing....down to 219-220

----------


## bloodchoke

CHEAT DAY!! 

6/29 I was 215; today I'm 196.4. Goal is 188. Breakfast was very reasonable AND I added some ketchup. I'm eating a burger this afternoon.

----------


## NACH3

> cuz the more eating just makin sure puttin 2 good use
> 
> im still losing....down to 219-220


Thx man - that's why I love this thread - we all get on each other - good stuff on your part buddy

----------


## Bio-Active

chicken and sweet potato

----------


## testluva

Ground turkey, one cup brown rice and green beans.

----------


## zaggahamma

couple awesome fresh beef flautas

roast beef and provolone slider

ny style tater salad

1717/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

PWO choc chip cookie and vanilla protein shake  :Smilie:  

PWO 2 eggs and 1/2 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## redz

Roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, green beans and gravy yum.

----------


## NACH3

6.96oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey

----------


## Zodiac82

2 pulled pork sandwhiches earlier

Now spicy chicken sandwhich from chickfila

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, asparagus - pan fried

----------


## Mr. Small

boiled salmon with broccoli..........hint of the red sauce or ketchup as some peoples call it......don't know why  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.63 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

8 egg whites 3 yolks, salsa, 2 pieces of Dave's killer seeded bread w/sugar free jam + PB

----------


## NACH3

Pro shk w/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, asparagus, cashews + walnuts

----------


## zaggahamma

> boiled salmon with broccoli..........hint of the red sauce or ketchup as some peoples call it......don't know why


huh??

----------


## zaggahamma

730pm-10pm

crown and diets 

few raspberries 

midnight

1/4 omelette n few ihop pancakes

2600

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef slider

Tater salad

2999

----------


## zaggahamma

vanilla ice cream

3444/day

----------


## NACH3

Apple(1/2) 8 whites 2 yolks, salsa, 2 plain blueberry wheat waffles

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## zaggahamma

Black tea with splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 265 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## NACH3

apple(I forgot to eat this morning) FF Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

refreshing strawberry smoothie (big red frozen strawberries whole milk and splenda)

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> apple(I forgot to eat this morning) FF Greek yogurt


Reported!

----------


## Mr. Small

Chicken, wholewheat cous cous, peppers, mushrooms and a hint of 'soy sauce light'

----------


## davidtheman100

3 met rx protein-plus bars post workout

----------


## NACH3

6.23oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice,

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

12.8oz grilled chicken breast, 1 reheated package of frozen spinach.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.36 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 4 roasted red potatoes, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.60 oz grilled chicken breast 225 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice asparagus pan fried

----------


## zaggahamma

all beef hot dog and a slice of pizza and a few samples at target and costco

3oz pepsi and wendys frosty...all around 1pm

now colcafe instant coffee

1555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6+oz tilapi, asparagus, 3 roasted red potatoes,

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

1888/day

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk w/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake choc

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

2777/ day

----------


## NACH3

Stuffed squash w/sausage and red meat sauce  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One chicken leg. One tiny chic leg. LoL.

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

Coffee w/a drizzle of honey

----------


## zaggahamma

dasani w caffeine pill

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6 whites 3 yolks salsa & a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs and 2 chicken sausage patties

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

whey shk w/banana

----------


## Arete

Bullet proof coffee.

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a handful of almonds

Baked chicken boobie, whole wheat sun dried tomato pesto pasta, and a lil hummus

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 4 roasted red potatoes, asparagus - re-heated in a pan

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with french vanilla creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

grits n eggs earlier 

a small latte and a cocktail mid day 

now lil beef brisket

808/day

----------


## zaggahamma

large chocolate chip cookie from whole foods 

briskets origin same

999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel bread

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of BBQ sunflower seeds

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158343

----------


## RaginCajun

String cheese

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, broccoli 2+c

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Half venison/half beef patty topped with habanero cheese and an avocado

----------


## Arete

Red salmon, broccoli and sweet potatoes.

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast - broccoli cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken Caesar salad

----------


## davidtheman100

3 apple cinnamon rice cakes

----------


## Bio-Active

Oatmeal and 2 scoops whey protein

----------


## RaginCajun

2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil habanero cheese, and 2 chicken patties

----------


## NACH3

Oats & a shk

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2 yolks, 2 roasted red potatoes

----------


## itsmybody

> 6oz baked chicken breast - broccoli cashews


Hey, saw you posted in Marcus Diary about GI flare ups...I have that same issue which is why you will see a lot of repetitive food choices. Have to be really careful with certain veggies and whey shakes. 

You ate broccoli twice yesterday... broccoli does a serious number on my GI along with cauliflower, Brussel sprouts and cabbage...def drink a ton of water to help, still may take a day or so to feel better. You may also want to consider staying away from those things. I love it those veggies but they don't love me back. Sometimes I eat them for variety however same result each time so consumption is def limited. Just a thought.

----------


## zaggahamma

quaker oats w cinamon raisins milk splenda lil brown sugar

375 day

preworkout

----------


## NACH3

> Hey, saw you posted in Marcus Diary about GI flare ups...I have that same issue which is why you will see a lot of repetitive food choices. Have to be really careful with certain veggies and whey shakes. 
> 
> You ate broccoli twice yesterday... broccoli does a serious number on my GI along with cauliflower, Brussel sprouts and cabbage...def drink a ton of water to help, still may take a day or so to feel better. You may also want to consider staying away from those things. I love it those veggies but they don't love me back. Sometimes I eat them for variety however same result each time so consumption is def limited. Just a thought.


Yeah the water flushed me out - I see... same regarding the broccoli b/c I ate way more than usual w/out carbs in two meals - gonna try this for a wk and see if my brother drops doing nothing else - we'll see - feeling much better  :Wink:  - I also ate more veggies than usual -

7oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Half venison/half beef patty topped with habanero cheese, lil sweet baby rays, and an avocado with a lil hummus

----------


## NACH3

Banana

Pre w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

Meal 2 chicken breast and Ezekiel bun

Meal 3 chicken breast and red potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of raw almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo super hamma shake

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast and a small red potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7+oz chicken breast, 4 red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Vanilla n cinnamon protein shake

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, asparagus, 3/4c brown rice

Edit** 12oz not 6oz of tilapia

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158374

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken ceaser salad steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Half venison/half beef patty and broccoli n cheese

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2+(diced)roasted red potatoes, broccoli cashews

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Choc covered rice cakes(2)

----------


## bloodchoke

Yard bird, black beans, collard greens. Wooooooord

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## tarmyg

Morning Vitamins and Water, yeah, that's it :-(

----------


## zaggahamma

1/5 country omelet

Couple pancakes

1969/day

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon 

2050

roast beef n provolone sammy

few chips

few reeses miniatures

2777

----------


## RaginCajun

L-carnitine, green tea pills, chromium pic., and l-tyrosine

----------


## NACH3

5 whites 4yolks(ran outta whites) salsa, 2 plain blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, Cajun trinity, beef sausage, and some habanero cheese

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey & a 1/2banana

----------


## Bio-Active

2 scoops whey protein 1 cup oatmeal and 11 oz oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Black coffee while my daughter has Belgian waffle

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer and sweet low

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek Yogurt! 

Sm whey shot!

----------


## zaggahamma

quaker oats

with cinamon raisins blue agave and lil brown sugar

cooked in water salt and milk

375/day

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## zaggahamma

ate only 3/4 of the oats

and 1/2 small nanner

dog got the rest

400

----------


## RaginCajun

Half venison/half beef patty and hummus

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1050/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk 7oz baked chicken breast, 3+roasted red potatoes. Broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken lettuce wrap

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

roast beef and provolone sammy

1444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of BBQ sunflower seeds

----------


## RaginCajun

Half venison/half beef patty, avocado, and a mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, broccoli, 3/4c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken ceaser salad with avocado and broccoli

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 chocolate chip cookies and a hot chocolate


Zagga bad. LoL

----------


## RaginCajun

Butterscotch cottage cheese puddin'

----------


## NACH3

stuffed squash w/pork sausage topped w/meat sauce

2 choc covered rice cakes

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And a small bag of potato chips. Done being zagga bad.  :Frown:

----------


## itsmybody

> 2 chocolate chip cookies and a hot chocolate Zagga bad. LoL


Baaaa haaaa haaaa...zaggabad!

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/banana

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

2 servings

Attachment 158396

----------


## RaginCajun

L-carnitine, green tea pills, chromium pic., and l-tyrosine

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2 yolks, salsa 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain, 1/2 lrg apple

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, Cajun trinity, 2 apple chicken breakfast patties, lil habanero cheese, and a lil hummus

----------


## Bio-Active

1 cup oatmeal 2 scoops whey protein

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1 cup oatmeal 2 scoops whey protein


How is your daughter's team doing?

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

----------


## DrewZ

9oz egg whites + salsa
Everything bagel
Coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

5whites 2 yolks salsa 1+roasted red potato

----------


## Bio-Active

> How is your daughter's team doing?


 good bracket play starts today we play at 9 am. 5 oz grilled chicken 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## jlf82289

> Handful of BBQ sunflower seeds


Im New to all this and trying to go on a cutting diet could any 1 help me out with a chart

----------


## RaginCajun

> Im New to all this and trying to go on a cutting diet could any 1 help me out with a chart


welcome

look up myfitnesspal . com

----------


## RaginCajun

1.75 scoops of protein powder, high protein milk, and a dash of cinnamon and salt

it tasted like egg nog!

----------


## jlf82289

> welcome
> 
> look up myfitnesspal . com


Ok and thk you.

----------


## jlf82289

8egg whites with 2 yolks

----------


## zaggahamma

grits n eggs 

350

----------


## bloodchoke

black tea, sucralose, ice

----------


## Arete

Eggs with grass fed beef patty tomatoes and avocado. Fresh Alaskan blue berries picked this morning.

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk 7oz baked chicken breast, 3red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli - cup of tortilla soup and salad bar (spinach, lettuce, bacon, hummus, feta, nuts, and balsamic vinaigrette)

laid of the ice cream! it was very difficult, i could hear the soft serve machine calling out to me!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken spinach wrap with sweet potato fries

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 3/4c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

2 dogfish head 60's

handful peanuts

777

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red potatoes

2 rice cakes

----------


## bloodchoke

> 2 dogfish head 60's
> 
> handful peanuts
> 
> 777


Nice! When I'm done with this cut, I'm going to enjoy a four-pack of Palo Santo Marron!

----------


## davidtheman100

Watermelon and steak tips

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled salmon, side salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken

Pork fried rice

Egg roll

4/5 cup salted caramel ice cream

Water

1666

----------


## Bio-Active

5 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled chicken breast, 2/3c rice, & broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

diseno malbec

----------


## RaginCajun

Half venison/half beef patty, hummus, and string cheese

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

2 rice cakes

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## RaginCajun

> diseno malbec


How is it?

----------


## zaggahamma

> How is it?


decent red...nothing to rave about. ...definitely goes down easy

cheddarwurst

kettle brand kettle cooked sea salt chips

.5 can pepsi

homemade cookies n cream ice cream (wife got brand new ice cream machine..first time ever using one too)....was good

3000/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> decent red...nothing to rave about. ...definitely goes down easy cheddarwurst kettle brand kettle cooked sea salt chips .5 can pepsi homemade cookies n cream ice cream (wife got brand new ice cream machine..first time ever using one too)....was good 3000/day


Ice cream machine!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of high protein skim milk with some sugar free chocolate syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## PrettyPlease?

banana

----------


## Bio-Active

1 cup oatmeal 2 scoops whey protein 12 oz oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk. Earlier

6 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles, 1/2 lrg Apple

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, two apple chicken patties, and lil habanero cheese

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes

Coffee black

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with a lil creamer and a sweet n low

----------


## bloodchoke

small chicken breast, oats w/ blueberries and a tsp of maple syrup, ice water, black coffee

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB thinly spread

Pre - w/o assault 2scoops sweating already lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Hopadillo IPA

Cup of red beans n rice

Half a hot roast beast n fried shrimp Poboy

----------


## bloodchoke

skinless baked chicken leg and thigh, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1 cup steamed broccoli, iced tea.

----------


## RaginCajun

Another Hopadillo 

I can feel the carbs, making me sleepy

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 7oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, broccoli(2c)

----------


## Arete

3eggs broccoli and 3oz of smoked brisket with avocado and tomatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> 2 quest bars


Bio you should give Robert Irvines fit elite bars a try. I know you like the quest bars there very similar, macros and all but I think they blow quest away with taste!

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 2-3 roasted red potatoes(diced) lil ketchup, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Euroholic

Went to a black mates house for a barbie and they where eating kangaroo tail. Gross!!!!!

----------


## Euroholic

Its 0800 saturday and im roasting a pork leg

----------


## bloodchoke

> Went to a black mates house for a barbie and they where eating kangaroo tail. Gross!!!!!


What the hell's a kangaroo?

----------


## Euroholic

> What the hell's a kangaroo?


A large plant eating marsupial that can not walk backwards

----------


## bloodchoke

> A large plant eating marsupial that can not walk backwards


Ewww. I don't eat anything that can't walk backwards..

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio you should give Robert Irvines fit elite bars a try. I know you like the quest bars there very similar, macros and all but I think they blow quest away with taste!


 I will look at them. Usually I just have one as a nite snack but being on the road it was much easier to just pound down a couple bars

----------


## Euroholic

> Ewww. I don't eat anything that can't walk backwards..


So no emu then?

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast - 2 rice cakes w/PB cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

5.82 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 45 grams cashews

----------


## Sicko

Flame broiler chicken veggie bowl, no sauce, half the brown rice, extra veggies, lots of red rooster

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 2/3c rice

----------


## bloodchoke

> So no emu then?


If it's served to me a dinner party, I wont be rude; but, typically, I eschew the emu.

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^haha

3 tacos - one ropa vieja, one beef fajita, and one Cuban 

Chips and queso

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## PrettyPlease?

D-Bol

----------


## Sfla80

On vaca in austin tx, food trucks everywhere. So had to hit one up for after dinner treat

----------


## Euroholic

> ^^^^^haha
> 
> 3 tacos - one *ropa vieja*, one beef *fajita*, and one Cuban 
> 
> Chips and *queso*


I thought you blokes use english over there :Smilie:  i had to use google search

----------


## Euroholic

> On vaca in austin tx, food trucks everywhere. So had to hit one up for after dinner treat


What is that? Looks like meat and sauce. Looks good

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> What is that? Looks like meat and sauce. Looks good


Looks like a funnel cake to me

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk w/banana

2 choc covered rice cakes

----------


## Sfla80

> What is that? Looks like meat and sauce. Looks good


Left is funnel cake with whip cream and strawberries and right is chocolate covered bacon lol. 

It's vaca I have no regrets  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks like a funnel cake to me


Lol nailed it

----------


## Euroholic

> Left is funnel cake with whip cream and strawberries and right is chocolate covered bacon lol. 
> 
> It's vaca I have no regrets


I was way off.

----------


## Arete

Moose meat with eggs avocado and tomatoes. Avocado blueberry pudding for dessert.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## bloodchoke

If I could fall asleep at 8p and sleep all night, this diet would be a ton easier. I just want to go in the kitchen and drink all the maple syrup from the bottle. I applaud all of you guys and gals who have done this for years.

----------


## leanmachine6

5 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 60g chicken, 5 cheery tomatoes & grated cheddar all in a pan into an omlet finished with bowl oats & water

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hopadillo IPA
> 
> Cup of red beans n rice
> 
> Half a hot roast beast n fried shrimp Poboy


have to try that one

----------


## zaggahamma

All day friday

grits n eggs

strawberries

corned beef sammy

strawberries

3/4 banana

lots of water

peach vodka (about 7 shots)

1 dogfish head 60 ipa

2 slices papa johns pizza

pwo shake without the wo  :Smilie: 

2555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk oats

----------


## zaggahamma

Grits n eggs 

Few sips milk

396

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Pork tenderloin, carrots, broccoli, mashed sweet potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, cauliflower

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 3 strips bacon, grits, Cajun trinity, lil habanero cheese, lil sirrachi, and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## tarmyg

Absolutely, positively ****ing nothing

----------


## Zodiac82

Fried calamari
Fried ravioli
Salad

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 234 grams sweet potato. No more carbs today

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 234 grams sweet potato. No more carbs today


Are you going to slowly keep dropping your C to none(are you going keto)? 
I see you've been only having some C's early in day(am)...

How's your Daughter and the team doing?

----------


## zaggahamma

at noon/noon 30 lil pizza lil chips lil pepsi

now colcafe instant expresso coffee

1300/day

----------


## Arete

Smoked salmon and espresso with heavy cream

----------


## bitcoinboy2k

> Im sitting here plodding through a what feels like a bucket of oats and cream of wheat with a scoop of vanilla protein powder mixed in, splenda , cinnamon and a splash of fat free half and half. Its a late post work out meal ..normally i eat it immediately pwo but had some work to get done. Im pinning slin but my intra workout shake got me through fine and now im eating this. 
> Post up what you are eating.


I'm eating calories, alot of em.

----------


## bloodchoke

CHEAT MEAL!!

Dined out: Eggs, potatoes, bacon, chicken sausage, avocado, SOUR CREAM, hot sauce and a cup of the worst coffee i've had in a long time. I sure drank it, though!

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

3 chicken thighs, a pear and a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Budweiser light, tall

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c rice, cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

1 wheat waffle, lil natty pb, and sugar free syrup 

Lil high protein milk

----------


## NACH3

2. Rice cakes w/lil PB 

Oatmeal(high P high Fiber)w/whey & 1/2 banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of high protein milk and sugar free chocolate syrup

----------


## davidtheman100

20 oz chicken and tons of rice..Starving

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red potatoes, cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk w/banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Arete

Moose burger with broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Protein shk w/banana


did your back just get bigger!!!!!???????

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

from last calorie post til now

hamburger patty

fireball whiskey

lil swamp ape double ipa

dogfish head 60 ipa

2200

gonna nom on a lil ribeye and augratin taters

2700

----------


## bloodchoke

> 20 oz chicken and tons of rice..Starving


DAAAAAMN, dawg! Go get 'em!

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 

Blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## NACH3

8 whites salsa, 1-2 roasted red potatoes, apple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Preworkout

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice

----------


## zaggahamma

oatmeal

made with water milk salt cinamon raisins

and blue agave nectar

no splenda no brown sugar

"zagga cut"

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal protein pancakes with natty pb for butter and sugar free maple syrup 

Big glass of high protein milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 263 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

1pm a banana

----------


## bloodchoke

oats, blueberries, cinnamon, tsp maple syrup, half a toasted whole wheat bagel, 1 cup of egg whites, ice water, coffee black.
I'm gonna poop and then run some hills with my dogs.

----------


## RaginCajun

Post-WO - protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.63 oz grilled chicken greens and 45 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

the GOD shake

1100/day

----------


## Arete

Coffee with coconut oil and heavy cream.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158430

And bowl of cocopuffs

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6+oz baked chicken breast, 3roasted red potatoes cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice, roasted Brussel sprouts

----------


## NACH3

6oz rotisserie(white meat - breast) - 2roasted red potatoes, roasted Brussel sprouts

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk w/banana

2 rice cakes

----------


## NACH3

@ 7:30pm - (Pot Roast) 7oz of a chuck roast, carrots, onions, celery, 1 big russet potato -

----------


## zaggahamma

Booze

Red beans n chicken rice

Sip or 3 pepsi

Lots of cereal

3900

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Pork tenderloin, sweet potatoes

----------


## bloodchoke

Kidney beans, red potatoes, spinach, Hawaiian Punch

----------


## papathesmurf

2 cups of white rice, 8 oz chicken breast and a two scoops of salsa. Dry :S

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 Yolks, 4-5oz of steak, 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, venison round steak (taste like grilled fajita), lil piece of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, and lil cheese

Big glass of high protein chocolate milk

coffee with sweet n low

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, & oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Rice and beef

----------


## NACH3

5oz rotisserie chicken, 2/3c rice -- fueling up

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Half link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, venison chorizo patty, and some bred n butter pickles

----------


## zaggahamma

Peanuts pizza pepsi

Small latte

777

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o assault 2 scoops(earlier)

Post w/o whey shk, 7+oz rotisserie chicken, 3 roasted red potatoes, cauliflower

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz chicken breast and greens with 50 grams cashews

----------


## tice1212

Mint chocolate chip quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Mint chocolate chip quest bar


 one of my favorites

----------


## tice1212

> one of my favorites


Right bro!! They nailed this flavor. Love getting the huge chucks too in them. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of raw almonds

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 1.5c rice

----------


## RaginCajun

small pepperoni and mozzarella sticks

----------


## Bio-Active

> Right bro!! They nailed this flavor. Love getting the huge chucks too in them. Lol


 try the smores... Not as sweet but still really good.

----------


## NACH3

6oz rotisserie chicken, steamed green beans, 2 roasted red potatoes

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz chicken breast, 2 cups of white rice... again.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz rotisserie chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

About 7 tbsp..of pb

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, green beans /asparagus 2/3c rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Apple pie quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> one of my favorites





> Right bro!! They nailed this flavor. Love getting the huge chucks too in them. Lol





> try the smores... Not as sweet but still really good.





> Apple pie quest bar


Lol...not sure If anyone seen the Seinfeld episode were the guy was selling "non fat" yogurt...which turned out to be loaded with fat

These bars remind me of that...too good...(literally). ...to be true lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Half link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, venison chorizo patty, piece of venison round steak, avocado, and few bread n butter pickles

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Indulgence 

Attachment 158445

----------


## NACH3

Pot roast

And enough for morning

----------


## bloodchoke

In a pan: red potatoes, bell pepper, onion, mushrooms, seitan, kale

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Halibut, snapper, pompano, ocean trout, yellowtail.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Preworkout

----------


## NACH3

5oz steak, 6 whites, potatoes, carrots, onions

----------


## Zodiac82

Turley sandwhich 
Grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar post training cookies and cream

----------


## tice1212

1/4 coconut flour
1/2 cup pumpkin puree
1 1/2 cup egg whites 
1 cup harvest wheat cereal

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol...not sure If anyone seen the Seinfeld episode were the guy was selling "non fat" yogurt...which turned out to be loaded with fat
> 
> These bars remind me of that...too good...(literally). ...to be true lol


seen all episodes no soup for you 

top of the muffin to ya

chocolate protein, with frozen strawberries(cuz out of ice), chocolate, peanut buttter, water,and expresso coffee

NEVER again!!!!!! UNGODLY!

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

Apple

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, venison round steak (taste like grilled fajita), lil piece of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, and lil cheese

Small glass of high protein chocolate milk 

coffee with sweet n low

----------


## RaginCajun

> seen all episodes no soup for you top of the muffin to ya chocolate protein, with frozen strawberries(cuz out of ice), chocolate, peanut buttter, water,and expresso coffee NEVER again!!!!!! UNGODLY!


Haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

ditched said shake for 

slice of cold papa johns

and few sips of pepsi

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup egg whites, 1 cup oat w/ 1 cup blueberries and cinnamon, toast (Dave's Killer Blues Bread), coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken made fresh to order (boobie meat only) cup of brown rice, and egg drop soup

----------


## bloodchoke

4-5 oz chicken breastises, roasted red spuds, light handful of spinach leaves

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 4 roasted red potatoes, steamed green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

2 dogfish head 60 ipa's

ribeye steak

augratin taters

1616/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/banana & whey - 

Crazy a$$ heartburn(agita) sux - hard to eat

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Sodium Monomethyl

----------


## NACH3

6oz chicken breast, 1c rice, green beans

Two blueberry waffles w/PB & honey drizzle

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk w/banana - trying to put some damn cals down

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, steamed green beans, 1c rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> seen all episodes no soup for you
> 
> top of the muffin to ya
> 
> chocolate protein, with frozen strawberries(cuz out of ice), chocolate, peanut buttter, water,and expresso coffee
> 
> NEVER again!!!!!! UNGODLY!


Lol

2 pieces of raisin bread ..top with pb..melted down to gooey goodness

----------


## RaginCajun

Half link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, venison chorizo patty, piece of venison round steak, and a protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich 
Junior bacon

----------


## tice1212

1/4 coconut flour 
1 1/2 cups unsweetened almond milk
1 1/2 cups egg whites
8 oz grilled chicken
1 slice fat free cheese 
2 red velvet cookies 
1 multi grain flat bread 
2 slice of turkey bacon 
1 cup angle hair pasta

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

Coctail shrimp 

Serving of kettle brand kettle cooked sea salt chips 

Water

Yogurt n granola 

2750

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Joco71

Deconstructed pigs in a blanket. Shredded cabbage, brown rice , lean ground beef, onions,chopped carrots. Simmer in water and a cup of low sodium chicken broth until done. Holy crap is it good!!

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/PB 

Oatmeal

----------


## Euroholic

Sauerkraut, mash potato, corn kob with butter and pepper, gravy and a 1kg pork knuckle washed it down with 2litres of apple cider(alcoholic)

----------


## bloodchoke

1/2 cup pintos, 1 cup brown rice mixed with veggies, 6 oz tilapia. 1/2 a NuGo bar and sugar-free Hawaiian Punch 'cause I gots to!

----------


## bloodchoke

> 2 eggs, venison round steak (taste like grilled fajita), lil piece of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, and lil chees


During my dad's last visit, he brought me 20 lbs of frozen elk. I'm saving it for my bulking cycle.

----------


## Euroholic

1kg T bone steak cooked very rare almost blue. A whole white onion and 1 cup of rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, 8oz crystal light

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar post training

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free maple syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

cup of cottage cheese, scoop of protein, and cup of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup oats, 3/4 cup berries, 1 slice toast, protein shake (25g)

----------


## NACH3

30 min pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, creamer, and sweet n low

----------


## Arete

Espresso with heavy cream.

----------


## tice1212

Big 100 metrx apple pie protein bar.. Love these things

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Two eggs, 3 zucchini patties, and some venison bacon backstrap

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk 
6+oz baked chicken breast, 2c wheat pasta w/lil Parmesan, steamed green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz breast, 2 oz grain loaf, 1/2 brown rice

----------


## Joco71

> 8 whites 2 yolks, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, 8oz crystal light


Nach your tater eat machine!! Looks like it works well for ya carry on. LOl

----------


## RaginCajun

more coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

> Nach your tater eat machine!! Looks like it works well for ya carry on. LOl


LOLOL! 

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef and cheddar sticks

----------


## king6 II

Wild Turkey and Coke.

----------


## gbrice75

3 thick cut, very salty, very juicy, very sexy pan-fried boneless pork chops. Super easy marinade and delicious.

----------


## tice1212

5oz 90% lean beef
9 oz 98% fat free fries 
2 slices of turkey bacon
1 slice of fat free cheese 
1 100 cal multi grain bun

----------


## Zodiac82

> 3 thick cut, very salty, very juicy, very sexy pan-fried boneless pork chops. Super easy marinade and delicious.


Hollllllyyyyyy...shiiiiii#t...

GgggggB...

Whats going man?? How's life...u moved to fl or somethin line that righ?

2 turkey clubs

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed green beans

----------


## gbrice75

> Hollllllyyyyyy...shiiiiii#t...
> 
> GgggggB...
> 
> Whats going man?? How's life...u moved to fl or somethin line that righ?
> 
> 2 turkey clubs


What's up bro? Good to see another familiar name! How are things? 

Yep, moved to FL, been here almost 10 months now, currently building a home here.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and one avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

6 am til now

latte and a half

grits n eggs

few strawberries

1/3 salmon club

3 hh martinis

few boneless buffalo strips

post nap dasani water

1250

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 2 roasted red potatoes, steamed asparagus

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Four pieces of fried chicken.
Damn my wife for buying it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Four pieces of fried chicken.
> Damn my wife for buying it!


sounds like a good chick  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon  :Smilie: 

1333

----------


## Arete

Refeed on carbs. 3 cups brown rice 12 oz tilapia 2 cups spinach and cucumber salad, some mushrooms. Maybe this will raise my energy after a while low carb.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> Casein shake


No Quest bar!  :EEK!:

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - pork, chicken, and steak

----------


## NACH3

oatmeal w/whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> What's up bro? Good to see another familiar name! How are things?
> 
> Yep, moved to FL, been here almost 10 months now, currently building a home here.


Goin pretty good...can't really complain 

Sounds good



Attachment 158488

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, banana -

FF Greek yogurt(2x P)

----------


## tice1212

Metrx big 100 peanut butter pretzel

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2 yolks, w/2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## bloodchoke

whites, oats, berries, toast, coffee, water

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had a cup of cottage cheese, cup of high protein low sugar chocolate milk, and a scoop of protein

coffee with creamer and sweet n low

----------


## zaggahamma

half nanner

350/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, steamed green beans

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## bloodchoke

dry roasted, unsalted shelled peanuts.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, lil over 2 roasted red potatoes(2.5 maybe)

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - beef, chicken, and barbacoa

----------


## bloodchoke

veggie chili, brown rice

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, steamed green beans, 

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey -- for now :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

245 pm

5pm berry berry yogurt sundae 

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

pepperoni and mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz of chicken breast 2 cups of rice... same thing every meal every day  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> 245 pm<img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158493"/>
> 
> 5pm berry berry yogurt sundae
> 
> 1200/day


My kind of food 

Turkey sandwich

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Double cheese burger. And man did it hit the spot.

----------


## king6 II

Toonces. The cat who could drive a car.

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast(Cajun seasoned) - steamed green beans/asparagus - cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

5 eggs..topped with fried pb..wow!....
Oatmeal on the side

Attachment 158494

----------


## zaggahamma

Costco samples 

1500/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled salmon, steamed cauliflower, 2/3rdsc brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Big tall Budweiser light

15 wings

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158498

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6 whites 2 yolks, blueberry wheat waffle plain

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Lrg Apple skinless

----------


## bloodchoke

whole wheat bagel, coffee

----------


## NACH3

Had a wheat waffle plain

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## papathesmurf

2 cups of rice 8 oz chicken. Hashtag gainz...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

2 XX's

Chips n salsa

2 Seared tuna tacos

----------


## bloodchoke

talapia, brown rice, spinach, peanuts

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 12oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, broccoli,

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

all day

donut

2 lattes

fresh red ripe strawberries

grits n eggs

lil guacamole n chips

booze

more booze

few boneless buffalo nuggets w lil blue cheese

few pretzel sticks with lil beer cheese

water

2020/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, brown rice, broccoli
+ 4oz chicken breast

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6oz chicken breast, steamed broccoli, mixed nuts

----------


## bloodchoke

CHEAT MEAL!!
Double Giant cheese burger, 1/2 an order of fries.

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## davidtheman100

Tuna, white rice, black beans mixed with low-fat mayo

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

When Shk w/& a blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Dining out for breakfast but already know what I'm getting...

Denver omelette w/whites & and yolk(onions0, bell peppers ham lil cheddar) side bacon(or turkey bacon) 
Short stack that I won't finish but I'll try  :Wink:  sugar free syrup

Are hlf of short stack - I'll get it later  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158524

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 266 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

Added broccoli.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.43 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

3 hamburgers

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.33 oz grilled chicken greens and avocado

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia 2/3rd cup brown rice, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled sirloin steak greens and avocado

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk, 

Rice cakes(2) PB thinly spread

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dining out for breakfast but already know what I'm getting...
> 
> *Denver omelette w/whites & and yolk*(onions0, bell peppers ham lil cheddar) side bacon(or turkey bacon) 
> Short stack that I won't finish but I'll try  sugar free syrup
> 
> Are hlf of short stack - I'll get it later


aka denver omelette  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

not much all day til past few hours

booze

cheddarwurst on one slice bread (made 2 but feeling full)

so gonna have yogurt and granola..............

1555/day

----------


## bloodchoke

Spaghetti and ice cream. Actually, spaghetti THEN ice cream.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Joco71

Grilled chicken breast corn tortilla tacos with corn on the cob!!

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2 yolks, blueberry wheat waffle sugar free syrup 

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

> aka denver omelette


Yep guess so... lmao  :Wink: 

Oats & whey

----------


## bloodchoke

oats w/ berries, toast (Dave's Killer), red potatoes with onions and peppers, 4 oz chicken, 25g whey

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## jnewton86

- 1 cup of unsweetened original almond milk
- 4 strwberries
- 2 blackberries
- 4 raspberries
- Handful of blueberries
- Small piece of pineapple, mango, and peach
- 1 frozen banana
- Scoop of naturally more peanut butter

Blend all that up = what I'm eating.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158537

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 6+oz baked chicken breast, 210g sweet potato, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

7 oz sirloin steamed broccoli and sweet potato fries. My cheat for the week

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## manstrom

Tuna Alfredo... Whole wheat pasta, two cans of tuna and homemade alfredo sauce made with greek yogurt.

----------


## tice1212

Apple pie quest bar 
Peanut butter supreme quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## jolter604

sushi no rice, asparagus, crab salad

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked shredded chicken over baby spinach cashews/pecans/& FF Italian

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars

----------


## tice1212

The buns are fries stuck together with a slice of fat free cheese.
4oz 93% lean turkey burger 
2 slices of turkey bacon. BTW this fries are the 98% fat free ones.

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158544"/>sushi no rice, asparagus, crab salad


yum




> The buns are fries stuck together with a slice of fat free cheese.
> 4oz 93% lean turkey burger
> 2 slices of turkey bacon. BTW this fries are the 98% fat free ones.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158552"/>


Interesting...I would try that

Rip n chicken..
Wings

----------


## manstrom

> The buns are fries stuck together with a slice of fat free cheese.
> 4oz 93% lean turkey burger 
> 2 slices of turkey bacon. BTW this fries are the 98% fat free ones.


I need this in my life lol

----------


## NACH3

My cheat meal... Shepard's Pie

93/7 lean ground beef(6oz), mashed taters, corn, onion topped w/cheese(1/2 being removed)

----------


## RaginCajun

Few of these, venison stuffed bell peppers

----------


## tice1212

> My cheat meal... Shepard's Pie
> 
> 93/7 lean ground beef(6oz), mashed taters, corn, onion topped w/cheese(1/2 being removed)


Fvck yeah Shepard's pie! Love it

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## tice1212

Mint chocolate chip quest bar with a low carb monster

----------


## NACH3

> Mint chocolate chip quest bar with a low carb monster


You ever have the Protein monsters(choc tastes like a frosty)  :Wink: 

8whites 2yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> Few of these, venison stuffed bell peppers
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158553"/>


I'd that parmesan ontop?
Been a while since I've had stuffed peppers

Edit: oh.. chicken breast

----------


## NACH3

FF Greek yogurt/sm Apple

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel hamburger bun

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Kebab-pizza. After training and off. The taste is awesome.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'd that parmesan ontop?
> Been a while since I've had stuffed peppers
> 
> Edit: oh.. chicken breast


it is a little parmasean and bread crumb/panko mixture

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken Poboy and fried potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB Recovery drink(35g P/60g C -2g sugar) 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 200g sweet potato asparagus

----------


## NACH3

Chicken & waffles - w/out the badness  :LOL: 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## bloodchoke

Post Workout:
3 oz Chicken breast, 2 rolls of Smarties (14g dextrose)

----------


## itsmybody

8oz Tilapia, 1c brown rice, 1 cup steamed broccoli, 2 oz avocado...3 tortilla chips (roommate eating big burrito right in front of me!)

Sorry I've been MIA, still pluggin along but started new job and it has put a time crunch on posting

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^was wondering

Venison stuffed bell pepper

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158571

----------


## NACH3

8oz Mahi Mahi, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, asparagus 1/2 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Peanut butterlicious protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> 8oz Mahi Mahi, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, asparagus 1/2 avocado


Yummm

----------


## NACH3

> Yummm


Cajun seasoning, lil garlic powder turned out well  :Wink:

----------


## tice1212

> You ever have the Protein monsters(choc tastes like a frosty) 
> 
> 8whites 2yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain


Hell yes!! They taste awesome. I can't believe they got that flavor down packed!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## tice1212

1/2 cup oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Post w/o AAB Recovery drink(35g P/60g C -2g sugar) 
> 
> 6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, asparagus


nerd

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> nerd


 your a funny fvker aren't ya - ya cvnt! 

Oats & whey

----------


## tice1212

> Post training Quest bar


Bro u and I should be sponsored by quest nutrition. We eat so much of them lmao. 

Hey what do u think our body results would be if we ate our TDEE in quest bars. Like 14-15 bars a day and no real food?

----------


## tice1212

> nerd


I hope that was sarcasm

----------


## NACH3

> I hope that was sarcasm


I do too...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

1c oats

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with sweet n low

----------


## bloodchoke

Oats, biscuit, 1 cup whites, water, coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my 16 hour fast with whole MOD pizza and a lemonade

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Maple Bar and a Chocolate Milk.

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 

6+oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red taters, steamed green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

talapia, brown rice, collard greens w/ sriracha

----------


## NACH3

6+oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus/& green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## tice1212

Strawberry cheesecake quest bar. First time having it.. Pretty damn good

----------


## NACH3

> Strawberry cheesecake quest bar. First time having it.. Pretty damn good


Not as thick as the s'mores or choc mint chunk - but it is good! 

6+oz baked chicken breast, over baby spinach and an avacodo

----------


## Zodiac82

All day so far:

Turkey club....chips

Turkey club....grapes

Turkey club...nutri-grain bar

3 carb bars

4 tbsp extra crunchy pb

Busy work day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 50 grams cashews and greens

----------


## NACH3

10oz Mahi Mahi, 2-3 roasted red taters, steamed asparagus

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158607

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison stuffed bell pepper

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

All day

Coffee

2/3 egg ham swiss tortilla panini 

Few black grapes

Water

Few homemade meatballs red beans n rice

Few fresh strawberries 

Latte

1.36 oz ahi tuna

Few 99 proof schnapps minis 

1/2 pain killer (coctail from cheddars) 4/5 frozen margarita (cheddars)

1/2 rack baby backs

Bite of mac n cheese

Few onion rings

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Vanilla ice cream 

Splash of milk

Hershys chocolate syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde 

Post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey

----------


## tice1212

1/2 cup oatmeal 
1/4 cup coconut flour 
1 1/2 cups egg whites
2 cups unsweetened almond milk

----------


## tice1212

First time having the peanut butter and jelly quest bar. Wow what a disappointment

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Apple

Pre w/o assault 2scoops - gym time!

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black

----------


## bloodchoke

oats with cinnamon, soymilk, and a touch of honey; toast, egg whites, and the remaining half of my roommate's toast that SHE WAS GOING TO THROW AWAY.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana 

Coffee w cream n splenda 

Pancakes w pb & syrup

1.5 scrambled eggs 

777/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk, 12oz tilapia 1c brown rice asparagus

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke fast with subway cheese steak, baked chips, and light lemonade

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz chicken breast, 1 cup or so of roasted red potatoes, a cup or so collard greens.

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1444/day

----------


## tice1212

I just made a home made quest bar and it was awesome

1/8 cup coconut flour 
1/8 oat flour 
2tbls of fat free cream cheese
1/4 packet of sugar free pudding mix (cheese cake flavor)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## bloodchoke

Quest Bar (white chocolate / raspberry)

----------


## bloodchoke

> I just made a home made quest bar and it was awesome
> 
> 1/8 cup coconut flour 
> 1/8 oat flour 
> 2tbls of fat free cream cheese
> 1/4 packet of sugar free pudding mix (cheese cake flavor)


Do you bake this? What temp / how long?

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs

----------


## tice1212

> Do you bake this? What temp / how long?


No bro I put all the ingredients in a bowl and mix it up and put it in a piece of saran wrap and molded into a bar. U can put them in the refrigerator to harden them up a little more.

----------


## NACH3

> 2 turkey clubs


Your a turkey club eatin machine  :Wink:  lol

6+oz baked chicken breast, over spinach, avacodo, mixed nuts FF Italian(2tbl sp)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

10oz ribeye, loaded potato, salad, and Budweiser lights

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk

Rice cake w/PB thinly spread

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## tice1212

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Ok who made their goals this summer....i did...even with the zagga diet

Got down to 220-222lbs from 238 the previous summer

Ultimate goal 215 unless i start lifting a little heavier then maybe stay same weight or somewhere round 220-225 @ 11.1-13.3%

----------


## tice1212

> Ok who made their goals this summer....i did...even with the zagga diet
> 
> Got down to 220-222lbs from 238 the previous summer
> 
> Ultimate goal 215 unless i start lifting a little heavier then maybe stay same weight or somewhere round 220-225 @ 11.1-13.3%


Wow brother that's awesome. Any before and after pictures? Where u on a cycle? If so what kind. 

1/4 cup coconut flour
1 1/2 cups egg white 
3tbls unsweetened coco

----------


## tice1212

> Ok who made their goals this summer....i did...even with the zagga diet
> 
> Got down to 220-222lbs from 238 the previous summer
> 
> Ultimate goal 215 unless i start lifting a little heavier then maybe stay same weight or somewhere round 220-225 @ 11.1-13.3%


Oh and to answer ur question. I rebounded pretty bad after my bodybuilding comp. So I back in track but for about three months I was eating everything and anything. Show day April 11 I was @ 176lbs 3-4%bf - July 20, 195lbs @ 12-13% 
I went over board but I did enjoy it but now back on track. Down to 190lbs 9-10%so slowly working my way back to being a beast

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## tice1212

Multi grain bagel with fat free cream cheese. Yuck! Won't be using that again. Maybe I can't believe its not butter next time.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Sm Apple

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - one with bacon and one with sausage

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 3/4c brown rice

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz chicken breast, a little mayo, and spinach sandwiched between two hearty slices of Dave's Killer Blues bread (I was running late and had to skip my oats)

----------


## bloodchoke

> No bro I put all the ingredients in a bowl and mix it up and put it in a piece of saran wrap and molded into a bar. U can put them in the refrigerator to harden them up a little more.


I going to whip some of these up over the weekend. $3 a pop gets old. And I agree, the PB&J Quest is a nose-holder for sure. Thanks, Tice!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Wow brother that's awesome. Any before and after pictures? Where u on a cycle? If so what kind. 
> 
> 1/4 cup coconut flour
> 1 1/2 cups egg white 
> 3tbls unsweetened coco


ty....no....been on trt for 9 years

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh and to answer ur question. I rebounded pretty bad after my bodybuilding comp. So I back in track but for about three months I was eating everything and anything. Show day April 11 I was @ 176lbs 3-4%bf - July 20, 195lbs @ 12-13% 
> I went over board but I did enjoy it but now back on track. Down to 190lbs 9-10%so slowly working my way back to being a beast


awesome as well....back is huge and wide...sure u did well at the comp

----------


## < <Samson> >

Self explanatory  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

----------


## zaggahamma

1/3 of my left over ham egg swiss tortilla panini from tuesday

water

475/day

----------


## tice1212

> Self explanatory


Wow! I'm miring right now lol

----------


## tice1212

8oz grilled chicken sandwich 
2 turkey bacon
1 slice of fat free cheese 
On 100 calorie wheat bread bun

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken made fresh to order with brown rice and hot n sour soup

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink post w/o

7oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red taters, asparagus, 1/2 avacodo
+ another 2oz chicken breast

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of caramel espresso ice cream and a sliver of a brownie 

Reported!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## papathesmurf

I kind of slacked a little bit and ran out of chicken (it's in the slow cooker now) so I am eating 2 cups of rice  :Frown:

----------


## tice1212

> Scoop of caramel espresso ice cream and a sliver of a brownie
> 
> Reported!


Fvck yeah bro!!! Lol

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## tice1212

Protein pancakes!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz grilled salmon 1c rice, side salad baby spinach 5oz chicken breast avacodo sunflower seeds

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo pizza (2 slices)

Water

Saving pwo shake 4 dessert

Coffee w cream n splenda 

1200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Your a turkey club eatin machine  lol
> 
> 6+oz baked chicken breast, over spinach, avacodo, mixed nuts FF Italian(2tbl sp)


Lol...it's pretty much what I make for the day to get me through...breakfast...in between eatin....lunch...while at work...bcuz it may be hard to come by a microwave...and I'm not eatin cold chicken lol...



Attachment 158735

----------


## cue_artist

500 g Salmon and 1 cup of broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake yum

1850/day

----------


## NACH3

Protein shk - 2 rice cakes w/PB thinly spread

----------


## < <Samson> >

Self explanatory again


Cause if you ain't eatin', you ain't swellin'

----------


## NACH3

^^ looks awesome

Edit** had tuna salad(bout 5oz) egg celery onion lite mayo(2tbl sp) black olives on 1 piece of Dave's killer

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## tice1212

> Quest bar


2x^^

----------


## zaggahamma

1 boneless buffalo nugget/chunk lil bleu cheese

Few kettle cooked chips

Few sips coke

2150/day

----------


## bloodchoke

1/4 lb hamburger patty (97%), spinach, bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Few red grapes

2200

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde Preworkout

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk earlier

8 whites 2yolks, 2 roasted red potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of coffee

----------


## bloodchoke

oats, berries, toast, chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

water

.75 scrambled egg

couple small pancakes with natty pb and syrup

water

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, green beans, 1/2 avacodo

----------


## tice1212

> 8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj


Hey bro what's the Benefits of eating Ezekiel bread?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey bro what's the Benefits of eating Ezekiel bread?


it is made from sprouted grain

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had 2 breakfast tacos - tortilla, eggs, sausage, cheese, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a surf n turf Poboy and a cup of red beans n rice

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast(shredded) over baby spinach, sunflower seeds(unsalted), red beans, 1/2 avacodo FF Italian

----------


## nate10

Pre: 6oz grilled tilapia , half cup rice , 4oz sweet potato , half cup green beans. Gym in 1:30hr.

----------


## bloodchoke

Pulled pork sandwich with cole slaw on it, about 100 cals worth of M&Ms.

----------


## leanmachine6

40g whey iso
50g instant oats
table spoon peanut butter
bowl blueberries

----------


## NACH3

6.95oz 93-7 lean ground beef w/corn/green beans lil cheese & 3/4c rice mixed together - it was easy lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken spinach wrap sweet potato fries

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes PB

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, asparagus

----------


## NACH3

10oz Mahi Mahi 1-2 diced roasted red taters green beans 1/2 avacodo

----------


## Zodiac82

> Self explanatory again
> 
> Cause if you ain't eatin', you ain't swellin'


Looks damn good....how much of that are u actually eatin at once Samson?

Damn I gotta get me a grill

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Baked chicken greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of cold pizza at 7pm

3 fireball whiskey mini's from 7-10:30

now

few pieces of filet mignon eggroll

1333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Eh well what can I say

Attachment 158747

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats 

1630/day

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

8 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake - high protein milk, scoop of protein, 5 frozen strawberries, and 1/4 cup of oats

----------


## Bio-Active

1 cup oatmeal 2 scoops whey protein and 12 oz oj

----------


## tice1212

Apple pie quest bar 
1 scoop of e.s.p.

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline to get the morning started

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel bun with black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar 

& a redline myself(Bio what kind you like)?? I like the peach mango...

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

Apple 

Whey shk

Pre-w/o assault 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

Lamb burger on wheat with cheddar and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake w/o the workout

1150

----------


## Bio-Active

Baked chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

3 cheeseburgers

----------


## RaginCajun

Tangeray n tonic

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel bun

----------


## zaggahamma

> Tangeray n tonic


dogfish head 60 .....wouldnt mind a martini right now...icing the back ...sucks being old  :Smilie:

----------


## tice1212

3 Turkey burgers

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
Post w/o AAB recovery(35P 60C)

12oz tilapia, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, broccoli

In between I forgot I had a quest bar! 

Sausage & peppers w/meat sauce lil pasta(1.5c) my cheat for the wk

----------


## zaggahamma

dogfish head 90

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

dogfish head 90 (another) (spilled a lil of #2)  :Smilie: 

1600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4TH cervesa NEW BELGIUM IPA

1750  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, green beans, avacodo

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Baked chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. flank steak, 1c grilled squash, 1 small red potato.

----------


## Xphanial

Spaghetti cake  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

8 whites, 2yolks 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain - 

Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

1 cup oatmeal 2 scoops whey protein

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast, w/1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel

----------


## zaggahamma

Yogurt and granola

----------


## Bio-Active

Black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Whey Shk

Pre w/o assault 2scoops

Gym

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars

----------


## zaggahamma

good workout

better workout shake

975/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery(35P/60C 2sug)

8oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken Ceaser Salad

----------


## Xphanial

150g roast chicken, 100g cooked rice and a cup of greens  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Glass of Malbec

Bout 4oz ribeye

Cup of mashed taters 

1/3 cup green beans 

1/4 cup corn

1666

few kettle chips

4oz coke

bowl of homemade strawberry ice cream

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## bartman314

casein shake with fruit and milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Felt awful after my w/o - 

Had a couple shks w/bananas for something

Forcing some potato hash down(just b/c it's Louisiana style - Cajun - & Grandma cooked it) :Wink: 

Tons of water lol and going to bed!

----------


## papathesmurf

2 cups of rice + 8 oz of chicken. 

Sams had chicken breast for $1.88 a lb!

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

Oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, lil ground venison, and a protein shake (high protein milk, 1/2 cup of purple V8, 4 frozen strawberries, and scoop of vanilla protein)

----------


## NACH3

Earthquake just hit the Bay Area! Only 4.2 but in the center of it!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> Earthquake just hit the Bay Area! Only 4.2 but in the center of it!


dang bro be safe

----------


## RaginCajun

> Earthquake just hit the Bay Area! Only 4.2 but in the center of it!


just read that.

put a hard hat on!

be safe!

----------


## Bio-Active

Mr Hyde pre workout

----------


## NACH3

> just read that.
> 
> put a hard hat on!
> 
> be safe!


Got my helmet on!!

6oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, avacodo(1/2), broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

water

pancake with natty pb and syrup

2.5 strips of bacon

water

575/day

----------


## tice1212

Smores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

650

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 275 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 2 roasted red taters,

----------


## RaginCajun

steak stack sammy from Zoe's and cup of fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

4oz orange chicken 

.5 eggroll 

2/3 cup pork fried rice 

Water

1100/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip steak salad

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey(lil snack)

----------


## tice1212

1 cup steamed chicken and broccoli
3oz boneless spare ribs 
1/4 pork fried rice

----------


## NACH3

7oz Baked chicken over baby spinach w/sunflower seeds kidney beans FF Italian

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz tilapia, 1+c brown rice, green beans 1/2 avacodo

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am fixin me a steak. With 1/2 sweet potato and a no thrills side salad!

----------


## Sfla80

Also added my new favorite condiment.....jalapeño tabasco

----------


## RaginCajun

> Also added my new favorite condiment.....jalapeño tabasco <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158815"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158816"/>


Yummmmm

I like the chipotle one, have you tried that one? It has a nice smoky taste

----------


## RaginCajun

Crockpot pulled chicken topped with habanero cheese 

First time doing chicken in a crockpot, came out damn tasty

----------


## Sfla80

> Yummmmm
> 
> I like the chipotle one, have you tried that one? It has a nice smoky taste


Haven't yet actually. I have never been a spicy guy until recently honestly. 

Plus working with all Mexicans I have no other choice sometimes....they cook my food alot of the times.

I used to use crystals alot

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haven't yet actually. I have never been a spicy guy until recently honestly. Plus working with all Mexicans I have no other choice sometimes....they cook my food alot of the times. I used to use crystals alot


I prefer crystal over Tabasco for regular hot sauce

The smoky flavor from the chipotle is a nice change it up

----------


## Sfla80

> I prefer crystal over Tabasco for regular hot sauce
> 
> The smoky flavor from the chipotle is a nice change it up


That's suprising actually....thought crystals was the "weak" one. Especially for u Cajuns lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

> I prefer crystal over Tabasco for regular hot sauce
> 
> The smoky flavor from the chipotle is a nice change it up


I prefer the crystal too! Tabasco is good tho, have to try those flavors... Lmao at the workers comment Sfla

7oz baked chicken breast, 1 sm avacodo, green beans

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am fixin me a steak. With 1/2 sweet potato and a no thrills side salad!


I totally did not eat that^. I planed the steak but had turkey lunch meat and 2 snack size hummus and a hand full of almonds and a 1/2 bagel left over from weekend. I could wait on the streak. Too. Damn. Hungry.

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## davidtheman100

3 scoops cookies and cream whey isolate with 3 tbsp cookies and cream ice cream and vanilla almond milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## itsmybody

6 eggwhites + 2whole eggs, 1c oatmeal, 15 almonds, orange 

YOGA PANT SEASON IS RAPIDLY APPROACHING AND I WILL BE D*AMNED IF THERE ARE NOT SOME NICE BOOTIE GAINS AND CURVES TO GO WITH IT!

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, 3/4c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops of protein, high protein milk, and a lil V8 purple power juice

coffee, black with sweet n low

----------


## RaginCajun

> I totally did not eat that^. I planed the steak but had turkey lunch meat and 2 snack size hummus and a hand full of almonds and a 1/2 bagel left over from weekend. I could wait on the streak. Too. Damn. Hungry.


Reported for steak brutality!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 6 eggwhites + 2whole eggs, 1c oatmeal, 15 almonds, orange 
> 
> YOGA PANT SEASON IS RAPIDLY APPROACHING AND I WILL BE D*AMNED IF THERE ARE NOT SOME NICE BOOTIE GAINS AND CURVES TO GO WITH IT!


i like the way you think!

----------


## NACH3

> 6oz baked chicken breast, 3/4c brown rice


Ate chicken - ^^

Now having a sm everything bagel toasted w/lite veggie cream cheese(sooo good)

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast

Egg

.75 banana

Water

555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

6oz chicken breast 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## itsmybody

10:30-protein shake (2 scoops, 64g), apple, 15 almonds

Now-9oz tilapia, diced mushroom, tomato n onion, (2) 6 inch whole grain tortillas, 3 cups chopped spinach, 15 almonds.

----------


## itsmybody

> I totally did not eat that^. I planed the steak but had turkey lunch meat and 2 snack size hummus and a hand full of almonds and a 1/2 bagel left over from weekend. I could wait on the streak. Too. Damn. Hungry.


May I have the steak then? Miss ya!

----------


## itsmybody

> 3 scoops cookies and cream whey isolate with 3 tbsp cookies and cream ice cream and vanilla almond milk


You are gonna look nice and full in yoga pants too :Smilie:  Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

650/day

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken, swiss, mushrooms, and onions on french baguette

salt and vinegar chips

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 3/4c brown rice, & green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

a big-ass trout fillet (I caught it, too), collard greens, iced tea, Dave's bread, about 15 M&Ms.

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o assault 1scoop ran out - gotta get a speed stack when I get there  :Wink:

----------


## nate10

8oz grilled tilapia ,half cup yas rice, 4oz sweet potato , a banana (pre workout) 1:30hr later scoop of nitraflex then gym!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

Crispy brown fried rice with chicken, eggs, and veggies. 

Haws on the left as added bean sprouts....

----------


## NACH3

ABB RECOVERY 35P 60C

7oz baked chicken breast, over spinach sun flower seeds kidney beans raisins FF ITALIAN avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## itsmybody

3:00 Protein Shake (2 scoops 64g), Banana, 15 almonds
5:30-9oz chkn boobs, 1c brown rice, 1.5c steamed broccoli, 3oz avocado
Now-2 scoops casein, 1c strawberries, 15 almonds

Later- 6oz tuna, 15almonds 

GoodNight!

----------


## NACH3

10oz Mahi Mahi, green beans, 1c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of pulled chicken, some cheese, bread n butter pickles, and a dark chocolate protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## tice1212

Two 4oz turkey burgers

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

5pm-11pm

Ice latte

Slice cold pizza 

Few strawberries 

Few slices thin prime rib with ajous 

1.1 oz coke 

4.4 oz orange chicken 

1/4 cup pork fried rice 

.5 eggroll 

Water 

1888/day

----------


## davidtheman100

16oz grilled chicken w bbq sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Strawberry smoothie

Milk Splenda frozen strawberries 

Blended

2175

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## almostgone

1 oz. of the Blue Diamond Habanero BBQ almonds. They aren't anywhere near as hot as habanero peppers, but they are pretty dang good.

----------


## MaxxPursuit

Grabbing breakfast before I head into work. Pro/Carb meal. 

6 Egg Whites with 2 oz Grilled Chicken (leftovers) 40 grams of Oats with Almond Milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Water 

Caffeine pill

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde Post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> Water 
> 
> Caffeine pill


Lookin good Zagga! 

8whites 3yolks, salsa, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup oats, 1/2 scoop protein, high protein milk, cinnamon, Splenda brown sugar, and a pinch of salt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good zagga!

coffee black with sweet n low

----------


## itsmybody

6AM-8eggwhites, 2yolks, 1cup oatmeal, Banana, 15almonds, 1 GUMMYBEAR
9AM-6oz tuna, apple, Tbsp peanutbutter, 1GUMMYBEAR
12PM 8oz Chicken, 1c brown rice, 1.5c steam broccoli, 1GUMMYBEAR

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Pre- w/o shk & banana

Pre-w/o not sure what I'm using - lol

----------


## RaginCajun

had smash burger on wheat and sweet pot fries

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## itsmybody

> had smash burger on wheat and sweet pot fries


There is a place that had a BISON SMASHBURGER on the menu where I just moved from. Holy Sh*t delicious!!!! Now I'm jealous.

----------


## itsmybody

Protein Shake (2 scoops 64g), 20 almonds, Orange, 1 GUMMYBEAR

----------


## zaggahamma

> looking good zagga!
> 
> coffee black with sweet n low


Tysm

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink

12oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

Bowl of potato hash!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158866

----------


## Zodiac82

> Strawberry smoothie
> 
> Milk Splenda frozen strawberries
> 
> Blended
> 
> 2175


 Bicep lookin ripped brotha

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c wheat pasta, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with frozen berries

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, avocado, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of cab

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## tice1212

Protein pancakes with fiber one cereal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with oats and instant coffee

----------


## NACH3

Had a shk in middle of night...

8 whites 2 yolks, salsa a blueberry wheat waffle plain

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Two eggs, grits, and a lil habanero cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

egg and sausage kolache

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

and water

316/day

----------


## NACH3

Sm Everything Bagel w/lite veggie cream cheese, and a whey shk

Added oven roasted turkey! 4oz

----------


## tarmyg

Ground beef, bacon, bbq sauce and cauliflower birthday meatcake.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1c wheat pasta, green beans

----------


## NACH3

> Ground beef, bacon, bbq sauce and cauliflower birthday meatcake.


Happy Birthday, T!

----------


## RaginCajun

MOD pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast green beans w/ff italian

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, broccoli, 1c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Titos n tonic

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana

Still got salmon coming up  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled chicken n habanero cheese

----------


## davidtheman100

Steak and brown rice

----------


## NACH3

8oz grilled salmon, side salad, sushi Philadelphia rolls(rice/salmon/avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158894

----------


## NACH3

8whites, 2 yolks 2 blueberry wheat waffles

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post trading quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Oats 

30 min later Whey shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Had protein shake earlier

Having a breakfast taco now, bacon, egg, cheese, salsa, and tortilla

bag of salt n vinegar chips

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink

7oz baked chicken breast 1.5c wheat pasta green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

turkey wrap, iced tea, one peanut butter cup (I'm just a man..)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had fried chicken strips, french fries, and two slices of texas toast

----------


## NACH3

6+ oz baked chicken breast, over lots of spinach sunflower seeds raisins pita chips crumbled up, and humus for dressing

----------


## NACH3

Had 4 sushi rolls, 

2 rice cakes w/thinly spread PB

----------


## zaggahamma

4oz ribeye steak

3/4 cup mashed taters

1/2 cup corn

1/2 glass malbec

strawberry smoothie

water

1818/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Spinach pesto chicken wrap - onion tomato,

----------


## zaggahamma

2pc fried chicken 

9oz coke

Cup of red grapes 

2525/ day

----------


## davidtheman100

2 ny style steaks

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158917

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs on a low carb wrap with habanero cheese and sirrachi sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## davidtheman100

> Attachment 158917


looks delicious

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

2750/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate peanut butter protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

water

333

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and a shk

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with scoop of protein, brown sugar Splenda, high protein milk, dash of cinnamon, and a pinch of pink salt

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

> Oatmeal with scoop of protein, brown sugar Splenda, high protein milk, dash of cinnamon, and a pinch of pink salt


That pink salt is awesome!

Lasagna roll-ups, w/ground turkey, ricotta, & spinach

----------


## bloodchoke

a one-dish scramble of red potatoes, onions, peppers, tofu, black beans, and spinach. 0.5*(pot of coffee). buzzzzzZZZZzzZZzzzZ

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake

999/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## < <Samson> >

Brown rice with olive oil & a slice of Ezekiel toast

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, 1c whole weat pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Had some peanut butter and 3 tall Bud heavies 

Tonight on the menu, pulled chicken n slaw on bagels and bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with pepperjack cheese and pickled jalapeños and topped with a sweet chili BBQ sauce 

Pinot noir

----------


## NACH3

Had 2 rice cakes w/PB 

7.15oz rotisserie chicken, green beans, avacodo(1sm)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.45oz tilapia, 2/3c brown rice, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.54 oz grilled chicken breast greens and an avocado

----------


## NACH3

6.15oz rotisserie chicken green beans cashews pecans

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

> Had some peanut butter and 3 tall Bud heavies
> 
> Tonight on the menu, pulled chicken n slaw on bagels and bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with pepperjack cheese and pickled jalapeños and topped with a sweet chili BBQ sauce
> 
> Pinot noir
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158958"/>


Sounds and looks amazing

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bbq short ribs

3 mini fireballs

2 appletinis

.33 pulled pork sammy 

Few ff

Few small mini homemade doughnuts 

Water

2555/day

----------


## ambernightly

Bowl of Optimum Nutrition casein chocolate pudding. mmmmm...

----------


## tdoe11

I had two in and out double singles, no salt and a big cup of water.

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey - eggs on deck

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

7whites 2yolks salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/lite veggie CC/4oz turkey

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 264 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

212 on the home scale today so prolly 217 on doctor scale damn need to eat better pretty sure some muscle loss

But McDonald's today lol

675/day

----------


## NACH3

^^ lol Mcd's today 

Pre-w/o whey shk w/banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had blueberry bagel and two eggs topped with cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO shake- protein, high protein milk, lil instant coffee, and handful of cranberries

----------


## tice1212

Dark matter and a pure protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast and sweet potato again

----------


## NACH3

AAB RECOVERY drink 

8oz rotisserie chicken 1.5c brown rice green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dark matter and a pure protein bar


Dark matter?

----------


## zaggahamma

4 dipa's

1331#day

Daytona beach for 24

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast burger an Ezekiel bun with sweet potato chips. My cheat for the week

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken boob

Mixed fruit 

Ny style tater salad 

1777

----------


## NACH3

2blueberry wheat waffles w/PB

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple sips Malibu n pineapple 

Water

1818

----------


## RaginCajun

Margarita rocks

Lil chips

Inside of a brisket burrito

----------


## Bio-Active

2 quest bars

----------


## NACH3

6oz pork, 5oz chicken breast, ferro(Italian quinoa) w/red tomatoes, avocado

----------


## NACH3

Lil oatmeal(high P/fiber)

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey

Coffee black (eggs on deck)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2 yolks 1 blueberry wheat waffle plain

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

More oatmeal - whey shk

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black

fasting until lunch today

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with pulled chicken, cabbage, lil cilantro ranch on top of a blueberry bagel 

Protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

8oz baked chicken breast(re heated in pan of EVOO), 3 red potatoes and green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## Zodiac82

> looks delicious


It was ok....I was a lil disappointed lol

2 protein bars

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast over lots of baby spinach raisins avacodo pita chips FF Italian

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef n cheddar sticks

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158997"/>


Yummm

Salmon over risotto?

----------


## RaginCajun

Few bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap wraps and low carb tortilla stuffed with a piece of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

> Yummm
> 
> Salmon over risotto?


Yes sir, been awhile. Was delish

----------


## Sfla80

> Few bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap wraps and low carb tortilla stuffed with a piece of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage


Do you buy or make all this game?

That sausage sounds awesone.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 158999

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Sausage and peppers over rice... 

Casein shk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Do you buy or make all this game? That sausage sounds awesone.


I make the majority of it, only get the sausage made at a smokehouse near the place I hunt

I know how to make the sausage and do when I have the time and space. Whenever I go back home, I make it with my dad, he has a commercial grinder!

I wish I had more room in this apartment but I don't know how these city folks would react if I was breaking down a deer or hog in the parking garage!

----------


## RaginCajun

Butterscotch protein shake

----------


## gimlet6g

Black grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with oats and instant coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

Oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs and a blueberry bagel 

Glass of sugar free iced tea

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast, over lots of baby spinach raisins 1/2 avacodo crushed pita chips(0sugars) FF Italian

----------


## NACH3

Sausage(sweet/& hot) & peppers over rice(1c)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway chicken sammy with baked lays

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o shk w/banana 

Pre - w/o assault 2 scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast 2red potatoes green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon backstrap wild hog wraps and some pickles

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar - cookies & cream

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage and a sweet pot with Splenda brown sugar, olive oil butter, cinnamon, and a pinch of pink salt

----------


## RaginCajun

And a glass of cab, just a glass

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast over spinach sunflower seeds raisins 1/2 avocado pita chips and FF Italian

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar mint chic chunk

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## thatgymdude

Just had 6 boiled eggs and 1 scoop of whey gold

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal w/whey. 

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2yolks a blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## Sfla80

Pre workout 5 extra large eggs, 1 ekzeil muffin.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with sweet n low

fasting until lunch and hooooooooooooongry!

----------


## almostgone

Bone in ribeye fresh off the grill and some steamed broccoli. Not even going to measure this meal. Just eat until full and stop.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/lite veggie cream cheese w/oven roasted turkey - and a fruit salad(hlf as its a big a$$ bowl)

Edit eaten at 8:30am

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking fast with carne guisada plate (beef tips, rice, beans, salad, and 2 tortillas)

----------


## NACH3

7.1oz baked chicken breast 1.5c brown rice green beans - have it packed up to have on road 

Gonna have a S'mores quest bar now

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

mcd's brunch earlier also yum preworkout

1313/day

----------


## NACH3

6.77oz baked chicken breast, over baby spinach raisins sunflower seeds 1/2 avocado FF Italian

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of almonds

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-yoga pants watching

Sweet potato with Splenda brown sugar, cinnamon, olive oil butter, and a pinch of salt

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple cheddarwurst links with a lil bread

Few kettle cooked chips 

4.4 oz coke

Red grapes

2100

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice green beans and green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159024
Earlier


Attachment 159025
Now

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimps with coctail sauce 

Granola with milk

2626

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/bananan

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious strawberry smoothie 

2777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Delicious strawberry smoothie 2777/day


Same here!

Post yoga pants viewing Strawberry cheesecake protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 cup of hot chocolate made with milk

Slice of tater bread toasted to golden brown smear of real butter smear of yummy natty pb

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

2999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Golden graham's with yet more milk 

Im gonna b a pleasant fellow tomorrow  :Smilie: 

3333/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

1 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB - cup of fruit salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with sweet n low

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - tortillas, eggs, lil cheese, bacon, salsa, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## NACH3

Sm Apple no skin

Sippin' on 10g of BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

water and jet alert

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o beta alanine mix(1.6g per serving) 3scoops lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Early mornin...turkey club

Breakfast
Attachment 159033


Lunch
Attachment 159034

----------


## zaggahamma

2 frozen lime margaritas with strawberry swirl

1/3 rack baby backs 

2 chicken strips

1/4 cup mac n cheese 

913/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

blueberry bagel and link of smoked jalapeno n chedda venison sausage

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink 35P 60C 2sug 

7.56oz baked chicken breast 2-3 red potatoes green beans

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## mark woods

My woman...

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

6.57oz baked chicken breast over baby spinach avocado sunflower seeds Ff Italian(2tbl sp)

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef n cheddar stick

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1555/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, 3/4c - 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich
Jr..bacon cheeseburger

----------


## RaginCajun

3 bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap wraps chopped up and mixed with 2 eggs, topped with habanero cheese, and cilantro cotija sauce, stuffed in two low carb tortillas

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/PB -- salmon on deck

----------


## RaginCajun

Strawberry cheesecake protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimps 

Lil coctail sauce

Few sips pineapple juice 

1777/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats 

2100

----------


## NACH3

8oz grilled salmon green beans 1/2 avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Kettle cooked chips. ..bout 3/4 serving

1.36 oz coke

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 cup chocolate coconut milk ice cream 

2400

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

coworker brought in kolaches, i just inhaled 3 of them

coffee, black with sweet n low

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

I am gong ti tear some food up - after this procedure game on :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am gong ti tear some food up - after this procedure game on


good luck on a safe procedure!

----------


## NACH3

> good luck on a safe procedure!


Thx RC! I'm so ready for food  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar immediately after procedure

----------


## NACH3

6oz pan fried beef patty(93% lean) 2 red potatoes green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159050



Attachment 159051

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

For lunch: had margarita and cervesa, tortilla chicken soup and chicken taco salad

Just downed a protein shake with oats

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Pot roast 1-2 sm white potatoes, over a lil rice w/lintels

----------


## zaggahamma

Hope all is well nach...what procedure

----------


## zaggahamma

All day..

Couple nibbles of a swiss n mushroom omelette 

Strip of bacon

1/4 cup of milk

Couple blood orange coolers from tgif's 

3 small frozen pina coladas at home

Small serving orange chicken and 

pork fried rice and egg roll 

Water

Cup of coffee 

1600 / day

----------


## NACH3

> Hope all is well nach...what procedure


I just had a super scapula nerve block on my R shoulder - it'll help w/the shooting pains up neck and down arm... He zapped the nerve - I'll be gtg by Monday  :Smilie:  Thx Zagga

----------


## NACH3

6.78oz baked chicken breast, green beans and a 1/2 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

Post 1 hour 45 minute Cardio 

3 tacos, two Cuban and one beef fajita 

Chips n queso

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB 

Casein shk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

A late dinner. Grilled chic and grilled squash and zucchini with balsamic.

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb w toast

Small Philly microwave sammy

Lil coke

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a zagga shake 

2666

----------


## davidtheman100

have no food stopped at convenient store.....2 metrx protein plus bars and a muscle milk

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs...

Have no carbs in the house now :/.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit

----------


## NACH3

'Everything Bagel' Toasted w/lite veggie C/C & oven roasted turkey(4+oz)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast 270 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

caramel frappe

orange chicken

3/4 egg roll

lil pork fried rice

bananananana

water water water

700

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.89oz tilapia, 1c rice(jasmine)

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of zagga oats 

888/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Few pieces of chicken

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar X 2

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quest bar X 2


 I grabbed a couple more boxes today.

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.96oz baked chicken breast, green beans lil rice

----------


## NACH3

> I grabbed a couple more boxes today.
> 
> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


I'm on a kick! Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm on a kick! Lol


 oh they sure taste good. What flavor do you like?

----------


## NACH3

> oh they sure taste good. What flavor do you like?


S'mores choc chip cookie dough mint choc chunk

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz tilapia, green beans 1/2 avacodo

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip salad with avocado cucumbers steamed broccoli and a couple rolls

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz of ground turkey, 1 cup of white rice, 1 cup of green beans. I normally eat chicken and have been for awhile now just because it's very cheap but I am seriously getting sick of eating chicken.

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

Casein shk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tomatos sprinkled with garlic salt and pepper on 2 pieces of 9 grain bread with mayo. Gosh was this delicious! Toooo good.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites two yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

water with caffeine pill

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159079

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit - 6whites 2 yolks

----------


## RaginCajun

3 venison chorizo sliders

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159079"/>


What no scrapple?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 253 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.53oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 227 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar - was out shopping - time to eat/& prep!

7oz baked shredded chicken breast - over baby spinach avocado kidney beans sunflower seeds - FF Italian

----------


## bartman314

greek yogurt, blueberries, almonds. snack of champions.

----------


## zaggahamma

my often brunch chinese earlier

now coffee

777/day

just got back from shopping ...big beautiful water melon green apple smirnoff sour apple liquer george foreman grill(RED) martini glasses a shaker set and FRIED CHICKEN tater salad and instant expresso

----------


## < <Samson> >

The usual

----------


## Irish_muscle

5,500 kcal per serving, if I don't fvcking reach my 8000 kcal target a day, none will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 bites of a quest bar. A nibble.

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of a chicken boob (dog got the rest)

1/2 cup tater salad

4oz coke

1163/day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 of these  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 53 grams cashews and greens

----------


## NACH3

Why 8,000kcals ed?? Dirty bulking? I hope not - it's just going to produce more work for you in the long run... But Whatcha runnin? 

6.57oz tilapia 1c brown rice, 





> 5,500 kcal per serving, if I don't fvcking reach my 8000 kcal target a day, none will do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## RaginCajun

> Why 8,000kcals ed?? Dirty bulking? I hope not - it's just going to produce more work for you in the long run... But Whatcha runnin? 6.57oz tilapia 1c brown rice,


That's what I'm thinking

I don't eat that much in 4 days!

----------


## Sfla80

About 20 of these

----------


## NACH3

> That's what I'm thinking
> 
> I don't eat that much in 4 days!


That's more than me in 2.5ish days(bulking - clean and lean lol - and 2000 kcal more than this thread 

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...ing+me+bloated

Quest bar - sippin on BCAAs been Doin that -

----------


## zaggahamma

Dos mas appletini 
1818 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Tri tip - 2 red potatoes green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar white choc & raspberry

----------


## almostgone

1 plain mini wheats sprinkled with cinnamon and Splenda

----------


## Xphanial

200g sweet spud ( roasted with orange zest)
150g poached chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk about 30min ago

Pre-w/o 3scoops of beta alanine(1.7mgs per scoop)

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga extreme oats

333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 245 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake coming up at 145 just finished boulder shoulder day  :Smilie: 

999/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery drink

8oz tri tip, 2roasted red potatoes green beans

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/2tbl sp lite veggie c/c w/turkey(4oz)

----------


## bloodchoke

breast, 1/2 yam, cup of spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.27oz baked chicken breast, over baby spinach mixed nuts sunflower seeds kidney beans FF Italian

----------


## kenny3478

200g Cod with cottage Cheese

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and Avocado

----------


## NACH3

6.38oz tilapia, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## NACH3

6.96oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159129

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Quest bar white choc & raspberry


Just picked this flavor to try later. 

6 oz grilled chicken. Cold. With my fingers. Over the sink. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just picked this flavor to try later. 6 oz grilled chicken. Cold. With my fingers. Over the sink. LOL


And you call me dirty  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> Just picked this flavor to try later. 
> 
> 6 oz grilled chicken. Cold. With my fingers. Over the sink. LOL


It's different but I like it - It's on point if ya like both  :Smilie: 

Casein shk
2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## ojm3

GNC RAW re-feed

----------


## zaggahamma

ny strip eaten over 4 hours (6pm-10pm)

(1360cals/day)

now 2 of these  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

oh yeah.....1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas

1818/day

----------


## zaggahamma

and a 4th 

1919/day

now starving  :Smilie: 

finished 2555 after lil chicken tater salad

and yummy ripe watermelon

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

1lb of mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde Post Training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

2 whole wheat blueberry waffles 

Whey shk 

30min pre-w/o 2scoops of beta alanine/BCAAs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159133

----------


## Sfla80

Sitting at the cardiologist....starving :/ ran out of time to eat.

Drinking water. (Been good on this though...getting at least 1.5 gallons a day since I cut half my coffee intake out)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Sipped on BCAAs during w/o - AAB Recovery after P35/C60 2sugars

7.57oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

breast, 1/2 yam, spinach, iced tea

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.47oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

7.05oz baked chicken breast, baby spinach(4c+)avocado kidney beans and FF Italian

----------


## ojm3

Cashew butter and bread for some quick healthy fats and carbs.

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz baked chicken breast, green beans, 3/4c brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159142

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Buff99

8oz deer chip steak and 4 egg whites 1 slice ff cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Mcdonalds pre work

Latte at work

Orange chicken and egg roll and .5 can coke and water after work

1444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Red ripe watermelon 

1551/day

----------


## Mp859

8.123467 oz chicken breast 1.2543 cups brown rice 8.7525 pieces of green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## OutThere

Protein mash: 1 serve of hydrolysised casein, 500ml almond milk, 150 grams kefir(fermented milk - complete probiotic source. Helps digest your food so you can achieve higher "feed efficiency"), 1 large banana, 3 weetbix - mash that shit up and eat. Then 250 grams John West Wild Alaskan Salmon + 2 pieces of pumperknickel rye then my flax seed oil and fish oil capsules. I eat about 3 mash bowls a day and over a kilo of salmon and 500grams vegetables(no white potato or high glycemic index vegetables).

Just before and after workout I switch the casein for hydrolysised whey as it's faster release and spikes blood sugar levels iniating insulin release from the pancreas to signal muscle cells to uptake BCAAs, protein, glucose, creatine etc. I eat no complex carbs after mid-afternoon only cruciferous vegetables, carrot, green beans, maybe some sweet potato.

If you have the discipline to eat like this - only water or green tea, no milk as it has too much sugar, only almond milk in morning etc - you build sensitivity to insulin quickly allowing you to take advantage of it easier and all your gains are clean.

----------


## Buff99

2 scoops of whey and bowl of Oates

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6oz meat loaf, and roasted red potatoes - I'm starving and don't feel like eggs lol

----------


## NACH3

Apple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/lite veggie c/c w/turkey 

Whey shk

----------


## NACH3

6.78oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Spinach salad w/6+oz baked chicken breast, avocado, kidney beans, sunflower seeds, FF Italian

----------


## zaggahamma

All day..

Banana

Half ham n egg on rye sammy 

Strawberries and grapes

Also a fruit smoothie 

Few shrimp 

Some chilean sea bass

Lil coffee

Sf red bull

Water

888/day

----------


## NACH3

2 whole wheat blueberry waffles w/PB - mmm

----------


## zaggahamma

appletini #1......

----------


## zaggahamma

....#2 almost down......feeelin goooood.....

----------


## zaggahamma

..........and 3........

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken boob

1630/day

----------


## zaggahamma

few sips coke

1666

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz tilapia, 2roasted red potatoes

----------


## NACH3

2rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

All day

Chicken thigh sandwhich

Tuna n eggs...with chicken

Oats

Chicken thigh sandwhich

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz baked chicken green beans 1/2avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

post nap instant expresso pilon

1700/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159165

Edit: oatmeal cookies and milk

----------


## NACH3

1c white beans & rice w/baked ham(no salt added)

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake


Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken 

Tad pork fried rice 

Egg roll 

Red grapes

2222

----------


## davidtheman100

> Orange chicken 
> 
> Tad pork fried rice 
> 
> Egg roll 
> 
> Red grapes
> 
> 2222


Everything you eat is just sex haha

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh baked chocolate chip cookies

Whole milk

3200

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, oats & whey

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## OutThere

I'm on my standard Trenbolone "feed efficiency" diet. 7500+ calories all super clean(except for that last piece of pumperknickel and that damn egg yolk).

1st meal today
1 cup oatmeal mixed with 1 serve hydrolysised casein + 1 large banana + 100 grams fermented milk + 100 grams low carb seeds > mash and eat then 150grams cottage cheese + 150 grams smoked salmon + 2 pieces pumperknickel rye

2nd 4 egg whites + 1 whole egg scrambled on 1 piece rye toast dry

3rd casein protein shake

4th 500 grams Wild Alaskan Red Salmon 1/2 an avocado and 1 piece dry rye bread

5th pre-workout hydrolysised whey shake + creatine

6th post-workout hydrolysised whey shake

7th quinoa and sweet potato with salad(no dressing - just olive oil)

8th casein protein shake

9th 2 small tins of tuna in olive oil with 1 piece dry pumperknickel rye just because I wanted a little carbs with my tuna at night.

I'm investigating the potential of pro-biotic sources(such as fermented milk) to improve feed efficiency. They help digest your food by breaking it up allowing quicker uptake of nutrients and at a faster pace.

----------


## Buff99

Cup of Oates and two scoops of whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2yolks, blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## Buff99

8oz chicken BBQ sauce cup jasmine rice

----------


## zaggahamma

water and caffeine pill

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today had, protein shake with natty pb and frozen mango, strawberries, and pineapple

a breakfast taco

coffee with cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Burrito brunch

At tijuana flats 

BEST TEX MEX EVER

3.16 OZ COKE

666 / DAY

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway chicken n Swiss with Doritos (half now/half later)

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery/10g BCAAs during w/o

7+oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, greens

----------


## bloodchoke

Veggie chili with beans (that's a big deal since I'm originally from Texas).

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo yummy zagga shake

1333/day

----------


## NACH3

6.74oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.79oz baked chicken breast, over baby spinach(3+c) avocado kidney beans FF Italian

----------


## Bio-Active

6.01oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

1/2 appletini

starting to try lemon drops

super thick ribeye sizzlin on my new george foreman grill........

----------


## NACH3

12oz Mahi Mahi green beans 1red potatoe

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 lemon

.5 apple

so 2 martini total

maybe have a glass of red with the steak.....maybe pics....

----------


## zaggahamma

No pics 

Over cooked ribeye never used George Foreman on steaks only paninis

Wow cooks fast...will try 1 more time..practically ruined a $13 steak

Ate about 6.6 oz

Lil steamed corn

Few sips of the last of the malbec yum

2300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1/2 appletini
> 
> starting to try lemon drops
> 
> super thick ribeye sizzlin on my new george foreman grill........


Lemon drop shots??

2 burgers

----------


## NACH3

California rolls(sushi)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lemon drop shots??
> 
> 2 burgers


Pretty much but in a martini glass for sipping...started loving drinking from martini glasses

Weird but true

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of luscious red ripe watermelon 

More sex lmao

2400/day

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Danish

Milk

2999

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola w milk 

3333 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey, apple

Coffee

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2yolks and a bagel(w/turkey & tomato)

----------


## zaggahamma

316/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Blueberry wheat waffle

Pre-w/o beta alanine 1.5scoops/6mgs of albut 

10g BCAAs during w/o

----------


## Mitch535

Whole rolled oats, scoop of peanut butter, scoop protein powder, half a banana, 3 eggs, glass of milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

small navel orange earlier

1010/day

----------


## RaginCajun

My Grandma's chicken n sausage gumbo!

----------


## < <Samson> >

My only snack throughout the day

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink 

8oz grilled salmon, 1+c rice, greens

----------


## bloodchoke

3.5 oz breast, 1/2 yam, black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 55 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7.58oz baked chicken breast, 2-3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## NACH3

6.76oz tilapia, 2-3 roasted red potatoes, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.27oz baked chicken breast, spinach green beans avocado sun flower seedslil cheese FF Italian

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6.35oz tilapia, 1+c rice

Casein shk now

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil filet mignon 

Lil lobster 

Appletini(s)

Orange chicken and egg roll 

2100

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Strawberry milk smoothie 

Yum

2400/day

----------


## thisAngelBites

Made this last night (doubled the recipe since my husband is big and can eat) and it was delicious:

Melissa Clark's Roasted Broccoli with Shrimp - The Wednesday Chef

Spray broccoli w olive oil if you're restricting fats, and roast the broc until it's a wee bit charred. I used less salt since I didn't have kosher (which measures differently to regular salt) and used the regular ground spices - it was a great, quick meal.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ looks delicious. Would u mind reposting in the recipe section of nutritional subforum. Please. Pretty please! I scan that location for healthy recipes. Which reminds me. I need to post one there myself.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 pieces of bacon and a snack size hummus. A little quirky. Lol.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey 

Real breakfast on deck

----------


## NACH3

Bagel 4+oz oven roasted turkey/tomato -2tbl sp lite c/c

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 293 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2 yolks, 1.5 roasted red potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of peperoni pan pizza (free from the hut) (hurry if still available type GAMEDAY in coupon code at pizzahut.com they're giving 10k free 1 topping pizzas)

Half o danish 

Expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken spinach wrap with sweet potato fries

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

30min later Pre-w/o gym time

----------


## thisAngelBites

> ^^^ looks delicious. Would u mind reposting in the recipe section of nutritional subforum. Please. Pretty please! I scan that location for healthy recipes. Which reminds me. I need to post one there myself.


Done. I didn't even know there was a recipes subforum - but maybe I'll post a few things in there when I get time.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats preworkout

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## NACH3

AAB Recovery drink 35P 60C 0sug/BCAAs 10g during w/o

edit*** jambalaya not ready yet

7.89oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> Pretty much but in a martini glass for sipping...started loving drinking from martini glasses
> 
> Weird but true


aunt nothin wrong with that brother 




> AAB Recovery drink 35P 60C 0sug/BCAAs 10g during w/o
> 
> edit*** jambalaya not ready yet
> 
> 7.89oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, greens


Lol..what is this gumbo/jumbalya week??? I think 4 of us have had it



Attachment 159267

----------


## NACH3

> aunt nothin wrong with that brother 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol..what is this gumbo/jumbalya week??? I think 4 of us have had it*
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 159267


Must be - have family from Louisiana out here... And I did mess up its Gumbo lol 

1c rice, 6oz chicken thighs, okra,

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz New York strip steak greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga dagga shake  :Smilie: 

tinkin bout shrimp n grits later  :Smilie: 

1444/thus far

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar - cookies cream

----------


## Zodiac82

> pwo zagga dagga shake 
> 
> tinkin bout shrimp n grits later 
> 
> 1444/thus far


Are u a sugar in ur grits guy zagga? I guess while we're on a breakfast topic...do u like corned beef hash?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Are u a sugar in ur grits guy zagga? I guess while we're on a breakfast topic...do u like corned beef hash?


LOVE corned beef hash....NEVER have i EVER put sugar in my grits and NEVER will  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> LOVE corned beef hash....NEVER have i EVER put sugar in my grits and NEVER will


Lol 1 out of 2...I can dig it..

My wife tells me it's looks like I'm eating. Dog food....lol...well...unless it's ur dog then it's steak and shrimp; ) lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol 1 out of 2...I can dig it..
> 
> My wife tells me it's looks like I'm eating. Dog food....lol...well...unless it's ur dog then it's steak and shrimp; ) lol


yup canned corned beef hash especially looks like dog food but idfc  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

wish i had a can NOW!

----------


## NACH3

7.14oz tilapia, 2/3c brown rice, roasted Brussels sprouts

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## zaggahamma

also a crunchy snack

sea salt kettle brand kettle cooked chips

YUM...palette ready for appletini now

1717/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> yup canned corned beef hash especially looks like dog food but idfc





> wish i had a can NOW!


Lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

halfway thru appletini #2

2050 after imbibed

----------


## zaggahamma

3.5 and done

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Only a few bites of the shrimp and grits cuz YUK

Watermelon 

2 slices peperoni pizza

3.16 oz.coke

2900

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/tomato, turkey, lite veggie c/c - mixed fruit - & some eggs(6whites 2yolks)

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.96oz baked chicken breast 2-3 roasted red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## < <Samson> >

Breakfast

----------


## < <Samson> >

Too bad that was last night's dinner

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk and triscuts

----------


## NACH3

6.74oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

2rice cakes w/PB

----------


## < <Samson> >

4 cups of goodness, plus my 3 year old seems to like it

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel bread

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz tilapia, broccoli, 3/4c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

7.43oz baked chicken breast, 2-3roasted red potatoes broccoli

----------


## ginutg

500 grams of plum cake, salads with tomatoes, onions, cucumber. Then Beef dry fry, squid dry fry, mixed fried rice, 3 pieces of fried seer fish, and exactly right now a 50 gram ultimate nutrition unflavored whey protein shake.

----------


## Bio-Active

Another chicken breast sandwich

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

3 dogfish head 60's 

Green apple flavored vodka

Tex mex extrordanaire 

1666

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of kettle chips

1.63 oz coke

Watermon

Chocolate covered peanuts 

2222

----------


## NACH3

Had two quest bars last night 

Mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry waffles plain, yogurt

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Why shk

Pre-w/o 2scoops beta alanine

----------


## zaggahamma

.75 egg (scrambled 

2.5 small pancakes w natty pb & syrup

Water

550/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice big cup of black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post training - AAB recovery drink/quest bar

----------


## NACH3

7.45oz baked chicken breast, 1+c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

4c baby spinach 1 avocado sunflower seeds 7.45oz baked chicken breast, FF Italian

----------


## < <Samson> >

Over priced Chipotle - srsly, 10 Bucks

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## davidtheman100

4 feta and spinach chicken sausages...White rice, tuna, black beans and mayo mixed as well

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

Oats and casein

----------


## zaggahamma

> Over priced Chipotle - srsly, 10 Bucks


yep the wife was going there last month cuz thought she was allergic to msg 

but now we get big ass burritos at tijuana flats with chips and drink for 5.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on thursday...but cheaper and better anyway

----------


## zaggahamma

rest of day since last noms...

1% milk

lil latte coffee

2.2 oz filet mignon

acai flavored vodka

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

.25 of a.filet mignon egg roll 

Serving kettle cooked chips 

3.3 oz coke

1616

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolates 

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola w milk 

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Vpx redline

----------


## NACH3

Yogurt, bagel w/turkey & tomato

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/some mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

All day

Grits n eggs lil ham .5 wheat toast

Latte

.5 rueben sammy

3.3 oz sprite

1000/ day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o quest bar and AAB recivery drink

7.74oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate chip cookie 

3.61 more ounces sprite

1400 / day

----------


## NACH3

12.67oz tilapia, 1+c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## bsh

Thx God for this thread... Bio, nach, u guys are an inspiration! I really need to get my diet in check and this is a great template for it... Great job guys thx again...

----------


## < <Samson> >

Pre workout meal

----------


## NACH3

7.15oz baked chicken breast 3.5c baby spinach 1 avocado sunflower seeds FF Italian

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast one large avocado

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz baked chicken breast broccoli brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

had 1 reeses mini b4 nap

then lil orange chicken and eggroll round 7

now appletini

1936/day

----------


## zaggahamma

on #3 and last apple flavored beverage

2222/day

ended at 3333 (mostly crap as usual)

3333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 eggs, bagel with peanut butter and jelly, coffee.

----------


## DCI

300g potatoes 280g chicken 100g green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk & a waffle

Bagel w/lox tomato lite veggie c/c 6 whites 2 yolks

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

6.97oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o shk - quest bar

edit** called off session - it's supposed to be my day off anyways... 

6.56oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Spinach(4c) 1 avocado, sunflower seeds 6.97oz baked chicken breast FF Italian

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159362

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz tilapia, 1+c brown rice, broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

8am-now

lil egg lotta grits very lil bacon very lil toast lil butter  :Smilie: 

water

lil latte

fresh strawberries

3/4 salmon club few ff

on my 2nd lemon drop martini

1234/after imbibed

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159363

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd lemon drop

appletini in freezer (should be final drink but wtf knows..feelin good and off tomorrow AND ITS OPENING DAY!)

1400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

after appletini and a half

1666..........grill super hot and ready for super thick ribeye

1666

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Stuffed tilapia, mashed potatoes and asparagus.

----------


## DCI

Seabass, garlic potatoes mixed veg and diabetes bannoffi pie about a million cals

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Stuffed tilapia, mashed potatoes and asparagus.


And a cookie. Now a thousand calories. LoL

----------


## NACH3

6.73oz baked chicken breast, broccoli, 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

> Seabass, garlic potatoes mixed veg and diabetes bannoffi pie about a million cals


had to look it up....different spelling but agree with the million cals that seems accurrate  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

> had to look it up....different spelling but agree with the million cals that seems accurrate


Its my fave desert but this one was diasppointingly shit  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

never heard of it/had it but i'm young  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

6.93 oz ribey off grill

mashed taters

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159367

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Chips

Chocolate covered peanuts 

2777/ day

----------


## NACH3

Had a quest bar last night  :Wink: 

Oats & whey - 6 eggs 2 yolks

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## DCI

> never heard of it/had it but i'm young


Its nice ha The ingredients work really well together when done right

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/turkey tomato lite veggie c/c 2tbl sp & a lil fruit

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/coffee

30min later pre-w/o 2scoops beta alanine -- 10g BCAAs during or after w/o

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake YUM CITY

963/day

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery/& quest bar

10.86oz Mahi Mahi, 1.5c brown rice, green beans

Edit** Mahi Mahi over tilapia

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159381

----------


## NACH3

6.97oz baked chicken breast 3c spinach sunflower seeds FF Italian and some mixed fruit

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159382

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar 

Heads up I ordered a box on Amazon and the macros have changed(less dietary fiber by a few G - if you can stovk up on boxed that are older - I found a few

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> Quest bar Heads up I ordered a box on Amazon and the macros have changed(less dietary fiber by a few G - if you can stovk up on boxed that are older - I found a few


 I actually think it's the exact same thing. If I remember right I thought they got sued for lying on the label. So I think they finally just changed the labels. Don't quote me on it but I thought that's why it all changed.

----------


## NACH3

> I actually think it's the exact same thing. If I remember right I thought they got sued for lying on the label. So I think they finally just changed the labels. Don't quote me on it but I thought that's why it all changed.


Ok - interesting?! Thx I was wondering why there was a difference etc - 

7oz grilled salmon, green beans, rice

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk w/banana

----------


## itsmybody

Anything and every thing that will turn skin she-green in the next 6 months. Gonna grow if it kills me.
Miss y'all!

----------


## zaggahamma

Amazing roast beef n cheddar sammy

And 1.1 oz coke around 730

830-10pm few chips very lil salsa

Martinis not very few

2525/day

----------


## papathesmurf

16 oz of chicken + 16 oz bag of green beans.... I don't need that much food in one meal but I was ridiculously hungry for some reason.

----------


## almostgone

8 oz chicken w/ 1 cup of rice, 1 cup of steamed yellow and zucchini squash.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey - 6 whites 3 yolks

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/turkey & tomato

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/mixed fruit

----------


## almostgone

9 oz flank steak, 1 small red potato, and 1/2 cup steamed broccoli.

----------


## Bio-Active

Choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

oats a la zagga

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o 2scoops beta alanine

----------


## Bio-Active

Muscle milk and whole wheat wheat thins

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery - 10g BCAAs during w/o

Oh shit - I had 7.67oz baked chicken breast 3 roasted red potatoes green beans earlier post w/o

----------


## NACH3

4c spinach, 6.97oz baked chicken breast 1 avocado sun flower seeds FF Italian

----------


## NACH3

6.25oz baked chicken breast, greens, cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Diet cherry Pepsi and tri tip steak

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159405

----------


## RaginCajun

> I actually think it's the exact same thing. If I remember right I thought they got sued for lying on the label. So I think they finally just changed the labels. Don't quote me on it but I thought that's why it all changed.


Yeah I remember there is a thread on that somewhere in here

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah I remember there is a thread on that somewhere in here


Found the thread, bumped it.

It is in the lounge

----------


## NACH3

7.45oz lean ground beef w/rice 

Maybe a milkshake too(it will be my cheat meal)

----------


## NACH3

^^^ no milkshake :/ lol

6whites 2 yolks oats and whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple, two low carb wraps, 2 eggs, lil cheese, lil salsa, and a dollop of low fat sour cream

Diet sweet tea

----------


## NACH3

Bagel whe shk and mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## papathesmurf

1 1/2 cups of white rice + 8oz of chicken breast.

----------


## Sir Lifts A Lot

TEryaki Garlic Wings.

Cheat day!  :7up:

----------


## zaggahamma

wake 515 am 

water and caffeine

8ish 1.5 eggs 3/4 cup grits

fresh strawberries, pineapple, grapes

now

roast beef n cheddar on onion roll

few ounces ice cold coca cola

----------


## zaggahamma

888/day

----------


## NACH3

8.35oz baked chicken breast 1.5c brown rice greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159415

----------


## NACH3

Had a quest bar 

7.45oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## papathesmurf

Cheat meal: Ice cream!

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake yum

1551/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 inch turkey sandwich and now chips at jimmy johns

----------


## RaginCajun

> Apple, two low carb wraps, 2 eggs, lil cheese, lil salsa, and a dollop of low fat sour cream Diet sweet tea


Had this again for lunch 

On the menu, venison bacon wraps, sweet potato, and red wine

----------


## NACH3

6.74oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes greens

+ quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

appletini

1639/day

----------


## zaggahamma

appletini

1777/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.23 oz tri tip greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Done drinking 

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Chinese chicken

Pork fried 

Egg roll 

Water

----------


## Chicagotarsier

4 scrambled eggs
4 egg omelet with veggies
2 cup full milk
Watermelon cubes
Pandesol roll

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## btpolak

Whey shake (mts pumpkin pie)

----------


## zaggahamma

Chips and a donut

2999 gn

----------


## MuscleScience

Slice of craft singles cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey 6 whites 2 yolks

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/coffee

30min later 
Pre-w/o beta alanine/10g BCAAs during w/o -

----------


## Bio-Active

Whole wheat turkey bagel sandwich

----------


## NACH3

Post training quest bar & AAB recovery drink

----------


## Narkissos

Chicken breast sandwich with blue cheese.

----------


## NACH3

7.56oz baked chicken breast 1c brown rice green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7.14oz baked 3/4c brown rice green beans 1/2 avocado

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Rice cake(2) PB

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar x2 lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey 

6 whites 2 yolks

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/turkey & mixed fruit

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o beta alanine 2scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today, just an apple, beef jerky, and green tea

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery - post training quest bsr

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb tortillas filled with ground venison, cheese, lettuce, and a dollop of low fat sour cream

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.26oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6oz tuna salad on 1slice Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## Sfla80

Got 30# free of tortalinii today at work. So decided take a bag home for me and the wife

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159469

----------


## NACH3

Had 6.27oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, green beans

Now -- 5.94oz baked chicken breast, 1 avocado, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice SFLA!

Few venison backstrap wraps and broccoli with cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Chobani Greek yogurt with some of that Mio water flavoring in it (strawberry lemonade), put it in the freezer for a little while, so good

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of high protein low sugar (fair life) chocolate milk and 2 spoon full of natty pb

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk 

Tuna salad(4oz) about just diggin in

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

> Chobani Greek yogurt with some of that Mio water flavoring in it (strawberry lemonade), put it in the freezer for a little while, so good


Good stuff. I usually eat a serving or two a day of the plain Chobani Greek yogurt. Throw in some cinnamon and Splenda and it's not too shabby.

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, steamed yellow and zucchini squash, and some rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

An apple

----------


## NACH3

Had some mixed fruit earlier

Oats & whey 6whites 2yolks

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, 2 eggs, lil cheese, lil salsa, and a dollop of sour cream 

Glass of high protein milk

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs. Jalepeno tabasco, liter of water

----------


## NACH3

> Two low carb wraps, 2 eggs, lil cheese, lil salsa, and a dollop of sour cream 
> 
> *Glass of high protein milk*


*
*

RC - where/what kind is this milk(almond)??

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/lite veggie c/c & tomatoe lil more fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

----------


## warrior27

big mac brahs ??

----------


## warrior27

> 8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


big mac here brahs ??

----------


## novastepp

8oz grilled chicken breast
4oz sweet potato
COFFEE!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Grits n eggs

Sip of 1% milk 

Big fat juicy red grapes

Bout 500cals

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Edit - had AAB recovery drink after w/o & post training quest bar

6.2oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, green beans

----------


## DCI

Black coffee with pantera blasting on the stereo perfect pre workout lol

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

1155

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Tuna salad Sammy on Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

6.16oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

----------


## DCI

190g turkey ground turkey with 65g rice. And 3 brazil nuts supposedly they are good for test production but they do taste nice also lol

----------


## NACH3

1 avocado, green beans tuna salad & 1/2c fruit

----------


## davidtheman100

Chocolate chip + dried vanilla frosted muffin cake 2,000 calories was delicious

----------


## bermich

Red bull and kit kat bars

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159486

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, green beans lil rice

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk 

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 159486


Lasagna n oj?

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken n yellow rice

Peas

Slightly smaller zagga protein shake for dessert yum

2400/day

----------


## almostgone

Flank steak, steamed broccoli, and rice. Just a tad of Bookbinders horseradish sauce on the side.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit oats & whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

7whites 2 yolks 1blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk & a bagel

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## DCI

1 scoop choc protein 25g oats and 1 full egg 4 egg whites

----------


## NACH3

6.45oz baked chicken breast, 1+c rice, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6.00 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7.45oz baked chicken breast 1.5c rice & greens (earlier)

6.14oz tilapia 2 roasted red potatoes

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

8oz chicken & 2 roasted, red potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lasagna n oj?


Oh yeh...hit the spot



Attachment 159501

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


I've started mixing in greens regularly, particularly fresh frozen spinach. Quick, easy, not processed. It makes a big difference when you begin replacing some carbs w/ greens. The only thing I add to my spinach is vinegar pepper sauce.

----------


## NACH3

> I've started mixing in greens regularly, particularly fresh frozen spinach. Quick, easy, not processed. It makes a big difference when you begin replacing some carbs w/ greens. The only thing I add to my spinach is vinegar pepper sauce.


I'll eat greens 3x at least - keeps the digestive system going... Then I usually have a chicken salad(baby spinach - 3-4c, avocado, sunflower seeds, kidney beans ff Italian) 

6.12oz tilapia, green beans, mixed nuts

----------


## xnotoriousx

Current situation.....

m1 3eggs 6whites cup oats
m2 8oz turkey sand on superbread
m3 10oz chic breast, yam broc 
m4 shake whey, oats, bana, pb2
m5 lean beef/quinoa stuffed cabbage broc
m6 cottage cheese, pb or a shake w/pb

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit - oats and whey - 6whites 2yolks

----------


## DCI

250g potatoe 300g chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/tomato - whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## bartman314

2% greek yogurt, blueberries almonds.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

water with caffeine pill upon 9am awakening

brunch round 10am

couple small pancakes with natty pb and sryup and

.75 scrambled egg

130pm

medium banana

575/day

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery - quest bar 

7.76oz baked chicken breast 3 roasted red potatoes greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159504"/>


Superb

----------


## NACH3

6.57oz baked chicken breast, 1c rice

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and cashews

----------


## Sfla80

> Superb


Damn ap won't show ur pic /meal

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn ap won't show ur pic /meal


Lol...it didn't show on mine either....but the superb was for ur pic

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159507

Edit:apple pie quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159507"/>
> 
> Edit:apple pie quest bar


Nice!

----------


## NACH3

6.23oz tilapia, broccoli, avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159508

Lil pb too

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.58oz grilled salmon lil rice broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159509

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w-PB 

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, oats & whey

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

8 whites 2 yolks + a slice of Daves killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

8 whites & another pice of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## zaggahamma

water with caffeine pill

watermelon

111/day

ribeye seared on grill till ran out of gas now in broiler oven

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

baked steak

444/day

----------


## NACH3

4oz chicken breast, 6oz tilapia, 3roasted red potatoes, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

On way in to SF to PT...

Just woofed down some tilapia and rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## bloodchoke

FOUR brown rice cakes, 4 tbsp natty peanut butter

----------


## bloodchoke

> On way in to SF to PT...


Are you going to see HUM?!

----------


## bloodchoke

> 8 whites & another pice of Dave's killer seeded bread


Dude, isn't Dave's the best?! I like the Blues Bread best.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Had a quest bar - 7.5oz baked chicken breast greens 1.5c rice

Now- 7+oz baked chicken breast, more rice, green beans & avocado(feel light) :/

----------


## Bio-Active

Caden shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159523

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159525

----------


## NACH3

Starving... 

Tuna salad some noodles, & a shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## DCI

Black coffee its only lovely

----------


## NACH3

Oatmeal

----------


## NACH3

Bagel - & whites(8)

Coffee blk

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6.00 oz grilled chicken breast 270 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.35oz tilapia, 2roasted red potatoes green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

6.12oz tilapia, 1c white rice(outta brown :/)

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit 

3 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken spinach wrap and sweet potato fries

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

8oz grilled salmon, whole sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar earlier

7oz baked chicken breast, rice,,green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.56 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk

Having my cheat meal later - burger(no bun) sweet pot fries, milkshake ??

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whey shk Having my cheat meal later - burger(no bun) sweet pot fries, milkshake ??


 do it brother that sounds good. My sweet potato fries today were amazing

----------


## NACH3

> do it brother that sounds good. My sweet potato fries today were amazing


I am brother  :Wink:  actually can't wait lol - love those sweet pot fries

----------


## NACH3

Oats & 8 whites

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## almostgone

Oatmeal.w/ cinnamon and raisins, 6 egg whites w/ a tablespoon of.black bean and corn salsa.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

Also...2 cups black coffee before hand.

1 liter water during

----------


## NACH3

Coffee blk

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk - 30min later 

Then pre-w/o & gym

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

Post work out shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Sea scallops 

Bucket o beer

999

Go pats!!!

Down 3.5 lbs more from 2 weeks

219  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery drink

12oz tilapia, 2roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

6.76oz baked chicken breast 1c rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Another chicken sandwich with sweet potato chips

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4 oz chic and side salad. Chasing with h2o

----------


## NACH3

PB & sugar free jelly on 1slice of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz baked chicken breast, green beans, avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

6.78oz lean ground beef - greens mixed nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

3 amazing appletini's

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Shk 

2rice cakes PB

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159567



Attachment 159568

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey - 8whites

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159567"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159568"/>


Cancer. ^^^ love cheat meals.  :Smilie: 

2x protein Dannon yogurt, kefir and coffee with real whipped cream.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple

2 eggs, hummus, cheese, sirrachi sauce, and low carb tortilla

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of high protein low sugar milk

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/tonato turkey - lil mixed fruit - whey shk

----------


## zaggahamma

water with caffeine pill

quaker oats

banana

424/day preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cancer. ^^^ love cheat meals. 
> 
> 2x protein Dannon yogurt, kefir and coffee with real whipped cream.


Lol...I just love to eat

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cancer. ^^^ love cheat meals. 
> 
> 2x protein Dannon yogurt, kefir and coffee with real whipped cream.





> Lol...I just love to eat


Beside I'm on a mini vacation...so it's GO TIME!!! Lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159574

----------


## zaggahamma

> Beside I'm on a mini vacation...so it's GO TIME!!! Lol


what no orlando?

i'm atlanta bound sunday for the FEDEX CUP!!!!!!!

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink BCAAs

steak burrito w/no soft Tortilla w/rice beans guacamole

----------


## RaginCajun

> what no orlando?
> 
> I'm atlanta bound sunday for the fedex cup!!!!!!!


nice!

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to blend up a yummy 

zagga pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had a venison soft taco for lunch

forgot my snack at home, D'oh!

----------


## zaggahamma

> nice!


why dont u meet me there!?!

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and avocado

----------


## NACH3

Burrito didn't do it - lol

5+oz baked chicken breast, lil more rice broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> why dont u meet me there!?!


send the zagga-jet my way!!!!!!!!

i actually played some golf last friday, hit it like splattered cat shyt! did hit some good shots and almost made 2 straight birdies, strung together 3 straight pars. my problem, getting off of the tee box!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

bowl of alligator and white rice (coworker brought some to try, not bad!)

----------


## Zodiac82

> what no orlando?
> 
> i'm atlanta bound sunday for the FEDEX CUP!!!!!!!


I wish bro...lol..

Nah we went back up to Atlantic City..took the kids this time...

Mini vacay...as in Sunday...monday..come back tuesday :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

6+oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## NACH3

More tilapia, rice broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159590

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz of ground turkey, 1 cup white rice, a entire 16 oz steamer bag of broccoli... I like broccoli a lot. I've been on a ground turkey kick.

----------


## NACH3

6.89oz baked chicken breast, greens 1 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

> had a venison soft taco for lunch forgot my snack at home, D'oh!


This again

----------


## RaginCajun

Few bites of ice cream 

Greek yogurt

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/pb(2tbl sp)

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159591"/>


Yum^^^^



Attachment 159593



Attachment 159592



Attachment 159594



Attachment 159596



Attachment 159595
Shared dessert

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 roast beef n cheedar sammy

booze

booze

2222/day

2555/DAY

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey lil mixed fruit 8whites

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

2 black cups of coffee before this.









Sorry for double pic

----------


## RaginCajun

Oats, strawberries, lil high protein milk, olive oil butter, cinnamon, and some brown sugar Splenda

----------


## NACH3

Bagel mixed fruit whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Slice of pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

6.02 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast, 4c spinach 1 avocado ff Italian

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken made fresh to order with brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Pre/w/o shk 

Pre w/o beta alanine

----------


## TheTaxMan

Just about to eat my wifes pu55y

Good night all!

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## DCI

220g turkey mince, 65g rice, 150g green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast grans and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz ground beef w/rice and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple and Greek yogurt

----------


## NACH3

2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage

Few bites of ice cream

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## DCI

300g chicken 215g potato and 100g green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout me Hyde

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Kashi Protein cereal/8 whites lil salsa

----------


## DCI

65g rice 120g green beans and 300g chicken exciting.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

2 blueberry wheat waffles whey shk, lil mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## DCI

Peanut butter lion bar.had to eat mad craving for a bit of choclate.

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz ground beef w/rice greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

Two grilled chick Fila sands.

----------


## DCI

245g potato 300g chicken 120g green beans

----------


## NACH3

> 245g potato 300g chicken 120g green beans


Eatin' your arse off mayn!  :Wink: 

7oz baked chicken breast, 1+c rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

6.27oz tiłapia brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast earlier

Then chicken club

Then turkey club

Now


Attachment 159622

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Had some kashi high P cereal walnuts 2rice cakes w/PB

----------


## zaggahamma

morning

grits n eggs

late morning 

sf red bull , blueberries, strawberries

(500)

afternoon

1.5 frozen strawberry ritas

2 chicken strips few ff

(1150/day)

645pm

red ripe watermelon

1212/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.05 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beast n cheddar on onion roll

With horsey sauce

Kettle chips

100 cals of coke 

1888/day

zagga shake at 1133 pm for dessert

2444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Starving - rotisserie chicken breast mashed taters corn and green beans

----------


## DCI

300g chicken, 65g rice and 100g green beans

----------


## Sfla80

2 turkey sausage patties

2 pitas 

6 egg whites

----------


## NACH3

Bagel w/tomato whey shk lil mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o beta alanine

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

350/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink 

7oz baked chicken breast rice green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz pot roast, 7 oz roasted reds, 1.5 scoops Muscletech Phase 8

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

3.5c spinach 7oz baked chicken breast 1avocado & sunflower seeds FF Italian

----------


## bloodchoke

4.5 oz roasted elk, 1 red potato, 1/2 yam, 1 cup collard greens, 1325 mg fish oil

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club...apple pie quest bar

Then..turkey club

Then...lasagna 

Then...apple pie quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

6 egg omelet 
Turkey...American and mozzarella cheese

Attachment 159635

----------


## NACH3

^^ lol cancer 

6.5oz grilled salmon, rice, side salad

----------


## DCI

250g turkey mince 65g rice and green beans and a beer not the best drink with dinner but felt like one

----------


## NACH3

Kashi ^P cereal(1.5c)

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rib eye greens and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Tijuana flats 

Yum

Tex mex extrordanaire 

1800/day

later

roast beef n cheddar

lil coke

watermelon

few choc peanuts

2555/day

----------


## bloodchoke

Turkey sandwich with hella turkey. A big pickle.

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz tilapia, rice & greens

----------


## bloodchoke

36g casein, 5g glutamine

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit, 8 whites oats

----------


## DCI

300g chicken 250g potato and 100g green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Coffee earlier - also had a bowl of oats 

Whey shk & bagel

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

preworkout

350

----------


## bloodchoke



----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1000/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## bloodchoke

Toasted sesame seed bagel with a little butter. Diet Pepsi

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery 10g BCAAs(been doing the BCAAs during w/o) 

8.24oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz pot roast, 7 oz potatoes and carrots

----------


## NACH3

6oz tilapia, green beans 1/2 avocado

----------


## bloodchoke

fun size Snickers. mmmmmmm

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz elk, exactly one roasted red, couple of cups of spinach

----------


## NACH3

2 rice cakes w/PB & sugar free jelly mmm

----------


## bartman314

6 fried eggs (butter)

----------


## NACH3

7oz chicken breast rice(1c+) green beans

----------


## NACH3

2rice cakes w/pb(2tbl sp) & sugar free jelly - this may be called Nach's snack

----------


## Bio-Active

6.02 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast club on bagel earlier...

Tuna salad later...

Quest bar....

Turkey club .....



Attachment 159665

----------


## NACH3

6.43oz tilapia,2/3c brown rice, green beans, 1/2 avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Wife's homemade version of chickfila nuggets

Attachment 159667

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## bloodchoke

PWO: whey and dextrose

----------


## NACH3

6+oz lean ground beef(93/7), 1/2c rice, greens

----------


## bloodchoke

casein and glutamine. accidentally ordered both unflavored. not mmmmmmm

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

Rice cakes and a casein shake.

----------


## novastepp

Protein shake after morning cardio... Yum.

----------


## DCI

3 weetabix a coffee multivit fish oils vit c tab and pre workout and banana gymming soon.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup oats, Dave's toast w/ natty PB, veggie sausage patties. I've gotten to where processed foods taste like pure salt.

----------


## NACH3

Slept in and fvkin starving lol

10 whites salsa, 2blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

Kashi high P cereal

----------


## zaggahamma

granola with milk

----------


## NACH3

Hlf a bagel, whey shk lil fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

600/day

----------


## DCI

Split into 2 meals 600g chicken, 125g rice, 300g green beans. Cooked the chicken with coconut oil garlic and chill and paprika with peeled tinned tomatoes some heinz ketchup and tomato puree was really nice

----------


## novastepp

PWO protein. 
Going out for fondue at 2:45, of course I'll be starving by then. Great reservation timing, eh?!

----------


## novastepp

Hell, I'll whip up some eggs and pancakes for the fam at 1230. 

No way I make it til 3ish without absolutely snapping.

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz pan-seared chicken breast, two slices Dave's Blues Bread, mayo, tomato, 662.5 mg fish oil

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159695

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar & other half of bagel - on the run

----------


## papathesmurf

Num Num Num!

----------


## NACH3

6.34oz tilapia, brown rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel bread with sweet potato chips

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slices papa johns johns favorite

100 calories of coke

chocolate peanuts

1515/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159702

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159702"/>


I was following your posts here and i wonder what's your body fat lol...all the junk food you eat hmm!!!

----------


## NACH3

8oz chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, greens

----------


## novastepp

Fondue was fun but it would NEVER fill me up. Ugh.

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken spinach wrap with sweet potato fries :

----------


## NACH3

6.14oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, green beans, 1/2 lg avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

> I was following your posts here and i wonder what's your body fat lol...all the junk food you eat hmm!!!


Was waitin for someone to ask that...I have no clue lol....I haven't been doin cardio. ...so I'd say 15 ish....

I just eat my man


Attachment 159706

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk & rice cakes w/PB last night + quest bar lol

8 whites 2 yolks, oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## novastepp

Chicken, rice, celery, and carrots all mixed together.

----------


## NACH3

6 whites 2 yolks, 2 blueberry waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

> Was waitin for someone to ask that...I have no clue lol....I haven't been doin cardio. ...so I'd say 15 ish....
> 
> *I just eat my man
> *
> 
> Attachment 159706


Lol - we see that Cancer  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline to get the morning going. 2 softball games and a soccer game. Waiting till later this afternoon to lift

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o Whey shk 

30min later 2.5scoops beta alanine + NOxplode w/BCAAs

----------


## bloodchoke

a cup of oats, veggie sausage patties, 2 toasts, 20g whey

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159711

----------


## DCI

Little bit of a treat here at the parents for the weekend. Mother made homemade cookies and muffins so a couple of them and a friend was in Kenya and brought back some amazing coffee while watching the rugby good lazy day.

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, 2 eggs, lil red pepper hummus, and smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage 

Big glass of high protein low sugar milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast sandwich on Ezekiel bun

----------


## bloodchoke

Whey, AAKG. I'm about to make my legs feel like rubber bands.

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery & >> 12oz tilapia, 1c rice greens

----------


## Booz

You really don't wanna know lmao

----------


## Bio-Active

Another chicken sandwich

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple

----------


## bloodchoke

More whey. I tried to make my legs like rubber bands; instead, I turned them into GODDAMN SEQUOIAS!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage, sweet potato with olive oil butter and brown sugar Splenda, and washed it down with a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

7.73oz baked chicken breast 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde and quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Egg salad Samy on wheat

----------


## NACH3

6.45ozbaked chicken breast 4c spinach sunflower seeds avocado(1lg) kidney beans FF Italian

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Was waitin for someone to ask that...I have no clue lol....I haven't been doin cardio. ...so I'd say 15 ish.... I just eat my man <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159706"/>


Damn you're lucky lol!! If i eat all that junk food for only a week,i am sure my bf will be for 4-5% higher  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

Few handfuls of Zapps Cajun Dill chips

----------


## Bio-Active

6.02 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz chicken, 1 cup jasmine rice, handful of spinach

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/PB 

Cottage cheese

& a shk

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil chicken 
Lil potatoes 
Lil Raman noodles

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein oatmeal English muffin, chorizo venison slider, lil cheddar cheese, hummus, and bread n butter pickles

----------


## Zodiac82

Price of toast
Smoothie

----------


## GirlyGymRat

A tall glass of wine....about half the bottle. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^hahaha

Few bites of chocolate moose tracks ice cream

----------


## bloodchoke

Peanut butter sandwich with a little honey. All I've wanted to eat to day is ice cream and M&Ms.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz tilapia, 2 roasted red potatoes , green eans

----------


## bloodchoke

Casein, glutamine

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10 whites kashi high P cereal - 1 blueberry wheat. Waffle

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup of oats with 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 slices Orowheat bread; 2 tbsp Adams natty, unsalted PB; 24g casein

----------


## almostgone

8 egg whites w/ 1 oz Muenster cheese, and a Tbs. of black bean and corn salsa. Bowl of oats w/cinnamon and some raisins. Not sure about the quantity of the oats, partway through eating, I set my bowl down to answer the phone, and my male mastiff just drug his face through it so I'm done.

----------


## NACH3

Whey Shk bagel cup mixed fruit

----------


## novastepp

Eggs and pancakes

----------


## NACH3

3 HB eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## bloodchoke

5 oz pan-seared chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, pinch of spinach leaves, 662 mg fish oil

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had two eggs, hummus, cheese, lil sour cream, all in a low carb wrap

Coffee with cream

Now an apple 

Heading to play some golf, just got invited to a scramble golf tournament

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast 2c brown rice, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Few chicken fingers, rib, and those cold things in aluminum cans

----------


## bloodchoke

5 oz tilapia, 1/2 cup jasmine rice, 2 cups raw spinach

----------


## NACH3

6.23oz tilapia, 1c brown rice

Pre-w/o shk 

Then pre-w/o beta alanine

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich on bagel..then

Quest bar...

Tuna salad....

Now salad

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery(like a meal - 35P/60C 1sug) 

12.74oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## DCI

350g venison, 65g rice 125g green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Eh-em....nevermind the hello kitty plate

Attachment 159749

----------


## DCI

The hello kitty plate makes it haha

----------


## Zodiac82

Lol.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams unsalted roasted cashews

----------


## novastepp

Low fat croissant stuffed with chicken, bacon, and red onion all mixed with fat free Greek yogurt.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159751

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159750"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159750"/>


What's on the round plates

----------


## NACH3

8oz lean ground beef - more red potatoes

----------


## bloodchoke

4 hours ago:
5 oz breast, 1 cup jasmine rice, 1cup broccoli

Now:
Natty unsalted PB/honey sandwich. BIG ice water, 662 mg fish oil, 5000 IU D3

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Fish taco with flour tortilla and hummus. Then another one. And then a third Flour tortilla no fish or hummus.  :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

I'm cheating lol - I know I know 

Burger no bun sm shk -

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## bloodchoke

pwo:
40 mg whey, 3 g creatine, 1000 mg vit C

----------


## bloodchoke

> I'm cheating lol - I know I know 
> 
> Burger no bun sm shk -


You should have blended that burger up in the shake. It wouldn't be cheating then. Then it'd just be some straight-up man shit.

----------


## bloodchoke

Casein and glutamine, bedside.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Kashi high P cereal(lil skim milk) - lil snack b4 I wake

----------


## novastepp

coffee, then cardio of course.

----------


## NACH3

Coffee blk 10 whites oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde Post training Quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large

1/2 cup oats

1 banana 

Tbsp natty pb

----------


## novastepp

10oz Greek yogurt, 1 scoop whey, 1 cup broccoli, 1 red potato, and MORE COFFEE!

----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup (precooked) oats with 0.5 cups blueberries, cinnamon, coconut oil, and soymilk; 40 g whey, 2-slices wheat toast w/ natty PB, 662 mg fish oil, water, coffee

----------


## NACH3

Bagel 2 HB eggs cup of fruit whey shk

----------


## novastepp

I'm freaking hungry already...

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

> What's on the round plates


Sorry forgot I posted that lmao...passed out last night.

Tortellini's. Free from work last week so brought some home. They are really good. Lol.

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake

ISO 
Natty pb
Banana

----------


## bsh

Okay I'm
Jumping in here! Let me know if u see something I should adjust... 

1/2 cup oats 
Shake
1/2 apple 
4 bh egg whites

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier for breakfast i had this: Double protein oatmeal English muffin, chorizo venison slider, lil cheddar cheese, hummus, and bread n butter pickles

just now had a 100 cal greek yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

> 5 extra large
> 
> 1/2 cup oats
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> Tbsp natty pb
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159762"/>


have u ever put pb on stove top and cooked it....my god its good..taste like somethin that should be on top of ice cream




> Sorry forgot I posted that lmao...passed out last night.
> 
> Tortellini's. Free from work last week so brought some home. They are really good. Lol.


Sweet





Attachment 159779

----------


## Sfla80

> have u ever put pb on stove top and cooked it....my god its good..taste like somethin that should be on top of ice cream
> 
> Sweet
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159779"/>


Seriously never thought of it....and I will be trying this very soon. Hard to believe something to make peanut butter better then it already is lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein oatmeal English muffin, chorizo venison slider, lil cheddar cheese, hummus, and bread n butter pickles Zapps Cajun dill chips

----------


## bloodchoke

5.4 oz tilapia, 1 cup jasmine rice, 1 cup broccoli, medium sugar-free vanilla latte.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Seriously never thought of it....and I will be trying this very soon. Hard to believe something to make peanut butter better then it already is lol


Let me kno what u think....I'm actually surprised I've only done it once

PBJ bagel

----------


## Sfla80

> Let me kno what u think....I'm actually surprised I've only done it once
> 
> PBJ bagel


I definitely will.

Just saute it type of thing?

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams unsalted cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> I definitely will.
> 
> Just saute it type of thing?


Lol...nah...I'm no chef...so I just put it in like I'm frying eggs lmao...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159780

For sfla....this is the pic I posted with it

----------


## DCI

65g rice and 250g turkey mince and exciting water.

----------


## bloodchoke

Repeat of:

5.2 oz tilapia, 1 cup jasmine rice, 1 cup broccoli

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159780"/>
> 
> For sfla....this is the pic I posted with it


Actually looks damn good. What is it.mixed with??

----------


## NACH3

Ok - had 8oz baked chicken breast 1.5c brown rice green beans

8oz baked chicken breast 1+c brown rice green beans

Now - 12.78oz tilapia, 2roasted red potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef jerky stick and handful of almonds

----------


## novastepp

Chicken, rice, celery, and carrots.

----------


## novastepp

Annnnnnnnnd my sister just came over with a pumpkin pie blizzard from Dairy Queen. It's rude not to eat it right.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Annnnnnnnnd my sister just came over with a pumpkin pie blizzard from Dairy Queen. It's rude not to eat it right.


Damn now I want one!

----------


## RaginCajun

Sweet potato with lil olive oil butter, Splenda brown sugar, and sea salt

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> Actually looks damn good. What is it.mixed with??


The pb is ontop of the eggs...but frying it I didn't mix it with anythin...it's a lil scorched...which I think actually made the flavor more pronounced...it's looks like I have a lil bit of chocolate in it...but it's just crunchy pb



Attachment 159781

Garfield special

----------


## NACH3

6+oz baked chicken breast 3c spinach avocado sun flower seeds FF Italian

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, sour cream, cheese, and venison sausage

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Few bites of chocolate moose tracks ice cream

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Sfla80

> The pb is ontop of the eggs...but frying it I didn't mix it with anythin...it's a lil scorched...which I think actually made the flavor more pronounced...it's looks like I have a lil bit of chocolate in it...but it's just crunchy pb
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159781"/>
> 
> Garfield special


Damn phone pic is too small lol. I gotcha now. So what was next to the eggs then? Lol

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

FF Greek yogurt

----------


## bloodchoke

casein, glutamine, 1000 mg vit C.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn phone pic is too small lol. I gotcha now. So what was next to the eggs then? Lol


Oatmeal. ..

Turkey club

----------


## NACH3

Kashi high P cereal, 10whites Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Bagel oats shk HB eggs(2) + another HB egg

----------


## bloodchoke

Oats w/ berries, coconut oil, cinnamon.
2-wheat toasts w/ Adam's unsalted PB and honey.
40 g whey.

1) I recalculated my TDEE by the formula per the Narkissos and Novastep thread (-200 cals)
2) I set it all up but forgot to turn on the crock-pot last night (Bad, bad Bloodchoke!!) so today might be an exciting adventure in eating clean on the fly.

----------


## bloodchoke

> Annnnnnnnnd my sister just came over with a pumpkin pie blizzard from Dairy Queen. It's rude not to eat it right.


In some cultures, it's rude to not go back and get a second one..

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

double protein oatmeal english muffin, chorizo venison slider, cheddar, hummus, and a big ole glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk (fairlife brand, its heavenly!)

coffee with cream

----------


## RaginCajun

A Granny Smith Apple

----------


## Sfla80

Woke up, 2 cups black coffee

Then breakfast was same expect "tried to heat my pb" pan was too hot didn't work right lol. 

1/2 cup oats
5 extra large eggs
1 banana 
1 Tbsp pb
Cup oj 
1 liter water.

Then gym

Now post shake

----------


## NACH3

Fruit and a pre-w/o shk

Pre-w/o beta alanine

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## bloodchoke

ground beef, tortilla, whey

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB RECOVERY DRINK

12.69oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, chorizo venison, cheddar cheese, and hummus

big glass of high protein low sugar milk

----------


## Bio-Active

6.02 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast 2-3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of raw almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

A piece of pizza

----------


## Zodiac82

> Woke up, 2 cups black coffee
> 
> Then breakfast was same expect "tried to heat my pb" pan was too hot didn't work right lol.
> 
> 1/2 cup oats
> 5 extra large eggs
> 1 banana
> 1 Tbsp pb
> Cup oj
> ...


Lol...I think I only had it on for like a min if that..and actually it was hot as hell..burnt my tongue...cooled off for a min..then ate

Turkey club....

Omlette. ..

Turkey club....

Tuna and eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Sweet potato with lil olive oil butter, Splenda brown sugar, and sea salt

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn now I want one!


i definitely consume pumkin pie and vanilla ice cream in late october-Christmas  :Smilie: 

no gym or real calorie countin for 4 days bros but not bad i'm sure guess the stomach is shrunk for good

back to work and back to biz tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Had some tilapia avocado greens 

Casein shk

3 rice cakes w/PB sug free jelly

----------


## RaginCajun

Peach Triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## bsh

5 oz chicken 
Sweet potato 

1.5 hr later had to visit lubys 





Yum

----------


## almostgone

50g of plain shredded mini wheats and a bottle of water.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde Post training Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10 whites, oats

----------


## Sfla80

Yum

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, 2 eggs, lil cheese, salsa, and a dollop of sour cream

big glass of high protein low sugar milk (makes me produce a lot of mucus, allergy?)

coffee with cream

----------


## NACH3

> low carb wrap, 2 eggs, lil cheese, salsa, and a dollop of sour cream
> 
> big glass of high protein low sugar milk (makes me produce a lot of mucus, allergy?)
> 
> coffee with cream


Dairy period makes me produce lots of mucus...

Bagel, fruit, shk

----------


## bloodchoke

old faithful:
a lot of oats, 2-toast, 2 tbsp natty unsalted PB, 30 g whey, liquid H2O with floating solid H2O, cafe.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dairy period makes me produce lots of mucus...
> 
> Bagel, fruit, shk


i love the stuff, don't want to have to stop drinking milk. at the moment i am drinking about 4.5L per week!

----------


## NACH3

> i love the stuff, don't want to have to stop drinking milk. at the moment i am drinking about 4.5L per week!


I do too, but it bloats the sh!t outta me :/

Coffee blk w/a shot if a shk(4oz) 24g P

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## bloodchoke

40 g whey and 100 pushups and bw squats IN THE KITCHEN!! What's my sign, you ask? -- OPEN 24-7

----------


## RaginCajun

> I do too, but it bloats the sh!t outta me :/
> 
> Coffee blk w/a shot if a shk(4oz) 24g P


it doesn't bloat me at all, or at least i don't feel like it.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## novastepp

12oz of meatballs with goat cheese. It was actually freaking delicious.

----------


## RaginCajun

Double protein English muffin, chorizo venison slider, and cheddar

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz London Broil, 1 cup jasmine rice, two cups spinach

----------


## NACH3

12.76oz tilapia, 3 red potatoes, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy and chips

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Grits n eggs & lil ham at 930am

Lattee 11am

Few bites pineapple n strawberries round noon

Now oats n raisins

Water

750/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chickeñ breast, brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

800/day

----------


## NACH3

2rice cakes w/pb

----------


## RaginCajun

a delicious apple

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz grilled salmon, 1c rice, side salad

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> 5 oz chicken
> Sweet potato
> 
> 1.5 hr later had to visit lubys
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159810"/>
> 
> Yum


Looks juicy




> Yum
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159811"/>


??????????no pb??????lol

Turkey club...



Attachment 159816....



Attachment 159815....

Turkey club and nutri-grain bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Jamie and water

----------


## NACH3

PB & sug free jelly Sami

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1475/day

----------


## bloodchoke

unsalted PB sandwich, water

----------


## RaginCajun

Cheeseburger egg rolls

----------


## 70 bird

Egg beaters omelet w/turkey sausage and lowfat mozzarella cheese.

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, avocado, lil rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks juicy
> 
> ??????????no pb??????lol
> 
> Turkey club...
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159816"/>....
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159815"/>....
> ...


Lmao not this morning....

----------


## Sfla80

Wife got pad Thai for dinner. So I brought tuna home so stay half and half healthy lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna sammy 

Kettle cooked chips 

3 spicy sips cold pepsi

2100 and out

----------


## bloodchoke

casein, glutamine. 2nd night in a row I've gone to bed two hours late.  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Last night had Greek yogurt casein shk 

10 whites kashi high P cereal

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde Post Workout Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Coffee blk

2 blueberry waffles w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Fruit - bagel - shk

3HB Eggs

----------


## bloodchoke

water, oats, berries, 3 whites, 3 whole, toast, Cafe Verona, and my last a.m. dose of dbol

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o beta alanine liq Albut - I'm ready to tear into my back w/o  :Wink:  fvkin juiced

----------


## RaginCajun

had a double protein english muffin, chorizo venison slider, cheddar, and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

gala apple

----------


## novastepp

Beef & noodles.

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake 

pre work

675/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## bloodchoke

whole wheat bagel w/ whipped butter. Diet Pepsi

EDIT: added 40 g whey.

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery(35P/60C/1sug) 

8oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

6.2 oz of elk meatloaf, 1.5 cups steamed broccoli. H2O

EDIT: I ate 1 oz of raw cashews earlier (a nod to Bio-Active).

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

12.67oz tilapia, 1+c brown rice

----------


## NACH3

3rice cakes w/PB

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red potatoes greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club...

Attachment 159841

...

Attachment 159842

...

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## novastepp

Pierogies and Parmesan!

----------


## NACH3

Had some tilapia greens avocado

Casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10whites oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## novastepp

I'm dipping various items in peanut butter this morning. And, no, that's not a euphemism.

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs mixed fruit 

Bagel & shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## novastepp

10oz shrimp, 6oz of protein plus angel hair pasta, tossed in Parmesan cheese

----------


## NACH3

13.08oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, greens

----------


## Bodacious

Question Guys where do you all get your egg white at? I usually get them at wal mart or ect... and they use to be $3 and some change a carton. Now they are $5 something a carton. Any help I here? I usually eat them all the time. 5$ dollars is a lot for a carton for me when you eat them everyday at a .75 cups to 1 whole cup a day. Thanks everyone.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Question Guys where do you all get your egg white at? I usually get them at wal mart or ect... and they use to be $3 and some change a carton. Now they are $5 something a carton. Any help I here? I usually eat them all the time. 5$ dollars is a lot for a carton for me when you eat them everyday at a .75 cups to 1 whole cup a day. Thanks everyone.


 I'm cheap I just separate them

----------


## NACH3

> I'm cheap I just separate them


Lmao 

3 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bodacious

> I'm cheap I just separate them


lol....might have to go back to doing this myself.

----------


## novastepp

10oz baked chicken, 2 red potatoes, and peas. My daughter loves peas so I get to enjoy them everyday.

----------


## novastepp

Now that I think about it, my 10 month old daughter probably eats cleaner than half of the smokers that run gear without addressing their diet. 

So far today she has eaten Greek yogurt, grapes, apples, peas, eggs, toast, and of course milk, the good kind  :Wink:

----------


## Bodacious

> Lmao 
> 
> 3 rice cakes w/PB


Love these man!! I get the caramel corn ones with PB on them.. Heaven.

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 22 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

Still munchin on those rice cakes - too hungry for just those  :Wink:

----------


## Bodacious

> 7oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice
> 
> Still munchin on those rice cakes - too hungry for just those


You a eating machine Nach!

----------


## zaggahamma

6am-145 pm

water (caffeine pill)

dozen red ripe strawberries

150 pm

2.75 oz prime rib

1/4 cup mashed taters

3oz coke

250pm

few red grapes

400/day

----------


## NACH3

Greek yogurt

----------


## novastepp

10oz baked chicken, 2 red potatoes and a giant-ass glass of skim milk.

----------


## Bio-Active

Jimmy johns turkey sandwich with bbq chips

----------


## zaggahamma

dasani

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## TheTaxMan

Roast chicken, roast potatoes, low fat cheese, beans and brocoli

----------


## bloodchoke

7 oz elk meatloaf, 1 cup jasmine rice, 1 cup broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Had a quest bar 

2 blueberry wheat waffles w/PB 
& a shk

----------


## novastepp

20oz of Alaskan pollock coated in breadcrumbs, brushes with vinegar. Yum!

----------


## novastepp

Baking some cookies with the kids, suckas! Should I eat 1 or 2 dozen?! Haha

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bodacious

9oz steak with SP 

Rice Cake with PB

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

this...

http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/50...ml#post7109318

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 


Almost a mirror of what I had last night

----------


## Sfla80

> Almost a mirror of what I had last night


Lol seriously?? That's pretty funny

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10 whites 2 yolks mixed fruit, and oats

----------


## kenny3478

3 Chicken Breast and a PHD Protein Bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o shk(w/coffee) a blueberry wheat waffle

Then pre-w/o beta alanine + Albut  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

Grocery sunday....I'm out of everything lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bodacious

Cup of coffee with 2 scopes of protein.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 234 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

AAB RECOVERY POST W/o

13oz tilapia 3 roasted red potatoes greens

----------


## bloodchoke

2-Gimmie Lean veggie sausage patties, 3-pieces of Dave's toast w/ sugar-free syrup, Cafe Verona.

----------


## novastepp

6 eggs, 1.5c oats. Green beans. I seriously hate oats, and I thought I'd give em another try. Ugh.


Potatoes forever!

----------


## bloodchoke

> 6 eggs, 1.5c oats. Green beans. I seriously hate oats, and I thought I'd give em another try. Ugh.
> Potatoes forever!


It's impossible to argue against potatoes, but I do love me some oats.

Eating:
5 oz elk meatloaf between two glorious pieces of Dave's Killer Blues Bread.

----------


## Bio-Active

Turkey breast sandwich on while bread

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz tilapia, 4oz baked chicken,
Edit - made red potatoes instead and green beans

----------


## novastepp

2 chicken breasts, 3 potatoes, and green beans.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

Yum

I love taters and oats

1333/day

----------


## NACH3

8oz chicken breast brown rice

3 rice cakes w/PB earlier  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast on Ezekiel bun

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, green beans, 1 lg avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159892

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken

Coke

Watermelon 

1850

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Pizza n pepsi

2100

----------


## novastepp

Natty peanut butter.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few reese's miniatures 

2222 and full

Gn

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10whites & a bowl of oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Bagel 3 HB eggs mixed fruit & a shk

----------


## RaginCajun

two eggs, low carb wrap, low fat sour cream, sharp cheddar cheese, and a lil salsa

big glass of high protein low sugar milk

coffee with creamer and sweet n low

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

had an apple earlier

3 egg whites and a sweet potato with olive oil butter and brown sugar Splenda

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red pot, green beans

Some mixed fruit - and a shk

----------


## zaggahamma

Pc of fried yard bird

And red ripe watermelon 

Lil grits n eggs earlier 

With a few baby waffles 

1200/day

----------


## Bodacious

Shake with a peach.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

about to eat my boot, me hooooooooooooooooooooonnngy!

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna salad on toasted sandwhich....

Another tuna on toasted sandwhich...

Protein bar
Carb bar

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

100 cal peach Greek yogurt

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 oz NY strip Steak greens and Avocado

----------


## NACH3

AAB RECOVERY - quest bar

13oz tilapia rice greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio- half glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159903

----------


## novastepp

My sister just brought me some chicken tenders from a restaurant called Cheddars. I had never heard of it. These things were mighty!! I weighed two tenders and they came in at over 8oz! Obviously they were fried, but only lightly breaded and the chicken was insane. Not bad for my last meal before hitting the sack at 10.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My sister just brought me some chicken tenders from a restaurant called Cheddars. I had never heard of it. These things were mighty!! I weighed two tenders and they came in at over 8oz! Obviously they were fried, but only lightly breaded and the chicken was insane. Not bad for my last meal before hitting the sack at 10.


You have a nice sister!

Blizzard, now chicken, is she available?

----------


## RaginCajun

2 venison low carb wraps with cheese and low fat sour cream

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

14oz tilapia(baked) w/mango salsa wild rice green beans and corn 

Now - cottage cheese

Then a shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats with low fat milk and a banana

----------


## novastepp

Taking some family to the airport so I don't have time to cook, ergo, protein shake.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chromium p., green tea, l-cart, and l-tyrosine

----------


## NACH3

Had a lot of food last night lol

10whites 2yolks oats

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 egg whites and a protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had a lot of food last night lol 10whites 2yolks oats


Yeah you were piling it on!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sardines

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken breast in curry sauce, wholegrain rice, broccoli, tomatoes and mushrooms

----------


## RaginCajun

Post-WO - 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, low carb wrap, salsa, and a dollop of sour cream 

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats with low fat milk and another banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs, bagel w/tomato, mixed fruit sm shk

----------


## RaginCajun

a gold apple

----------


## TheTaxMan

Pre w/o shake
Optimum nutrition platinum pre workout drink

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## novastepp

beef!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

2 cups black coffee after waking up

Breakfast (finally got ekzeil back in the house) and liter water.

2 liters while training.

Post shake (whey iso, honey, banana, natty pb)

Another liter

Now work..missed a meal cause of docs apt.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken, beans, cheese and potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, ground venison, and a sweet tater with olive oil butter and brown sugar splenda

----------


## NACH3

So far today 

Kale salad w/blackened chicken(7oz)

7.24oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, greens

7+oz baked chicken breast more rice and green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple zero Oikos Strawberry Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## bermich

HO HOES AND A RED BULL.
Seriously.

----------


## NACH3

13oz tilapia, red potatoes, greens

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1/2/cup of Brussels sprouts, 1 small red potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

7am ish

small ham egg n swiss on wheat panini

8-9 am

few fresh strawberries

10am-4pm 

lots of water

430 pm

dogfish head 60 ipa 

small plate chinese food

small piece of entenmans pound cake with couple scoops salted caramel ice cream

now 

water

1666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.10 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

1..Turkey club

2..lasagna

3..Turkey club

4..questbar

----------


## novastepp

Chicken and potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake yum 

2222/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz chicken breast, greens avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159914



Attachment 159915

And another.. 

Attachment 159916

Attachment 159917

Out for out Anniversary Dinner

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159914"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159915"/> And another.. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159916"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159917"/> Out for out Anniversary Dinner


Congrats Cancer!

I'm eating like you tonight, cheeseburger egg rolls 

Sweet tea vodka 

Reporting myself

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 159914
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 159915
> 
> And another.. 
> 
> Attachment 159916
> ...


congrats amigo

----------


## novastepp

Hard boiled eggs, peanut butter, cottage cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159914"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159915"/>
> 
> And another..
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159916"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159917"/>
> ...


Congrats!

----------


## zaggahamma

Small slice leftover johns favorite pizza

Minus the crust 

Kettle cooked chips (couple servings sadly

Pepsi (also more than usual 

2777/day

If any more consumption tonight it will be watermelon

INDEED watermelon

2888

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 egg whites and a homemade protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sardines

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10 whites 2yolks, oats

----------


## TheTaxMan

Nach been dieng to wake up and eat  :Big Grin:

----------


## NACH3

> Nach been dieng to wake up and eat


Always - I actually woke up at 1 and had some kashi high P cereal too!

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## TheTaxMan

@Nach
I couldnt eat through the night, i think id be too awake and couldnt go back to sleep, well done though!

-

Chicken breast, wholegrain rice, broccoli, tomatoes, peppers and mushrooms

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Steak burrito(hlf) w/out tortilla - steak rice beans guacamole

----------


## novastepp

10oz chicken and 2 red potatoes w/ green beans and more COFFEE

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had 2 low carb wraps, ground venison, cheese, low fat sour cream, and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats low fat milk and a banana

Protein shake

Pre workout drink

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet

----------


## RaginCajun

6oz ground venison on top of a sweet potato topped with cheddar and low fat sour cream

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o shk

13oz tilapia, roasted red potatoes greens

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

First craving wife has had really. But honestly even when she wasn't prego she always wanted this. 

Boba tea

----------


## TheTaxMan

2 jacket potatos, one with tuna and sweetcorn, one with cheese and beans

A bottle of beer

----------


## NACH3

Other hlf of jumbo steak burrito(no tortilla) rice beans guac(xtra steak)

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> Congrats Cancer!
> 
> I'm eating like you tonight, cheeseburger egg rolls
> 
> Sweet tea vodka
> 
> Reporting myself





> congrats amigo





> Congrats!


Thank u gentlemen!

1..Turkey club

2..2 turkey clubs

3...lasagna

----------


## NACH3

Kashi High P cereal(only ever use skim) - Lite Greek yogurt(12gP)

----------


## NACH3

> Thank u gentlemen!
> 
> 1..Turkey club
> 
> 2..2 turkey clubs
> 
> 3...lasagna


Damn... Congrats brotha!  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

7+oz baked chicken breast brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn... Congrats brotha!


Appreciate it!

Turkey club

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## papathesmurf

2 cans of canned tuna because I ran out of food earlier today. Time to get in the kitchen.

----------


## NACH3

13.45oz tilapia, 3 roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

3 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Peach Greek yogurt and few chugs of cashew chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## tarmyg

Whipped Cream with Vanilla Whey

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## novastepp

Homemade chicken patties with tater tots. Yummy breakfast.

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites 2yolks oats

Edit - 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, ground venison, lil chedda, and a big glass of cashew chocolate milk that my yoga instructor gave me last night (delicious!)

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/2 lots of coffee

Kashi high P cereal(lil skim milk)

----------


## NACH3

7+oz baked chicken breast, 3roasted red potatoes, greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> low carb wrap, ground venison, lil chedda, and a big glass of cashew chocolate milk that my yoga instructor gave me last night (delicious!)
> 
> coffee with creamer


Yoga instructor!?

----------


## zaggahamma

Pre workout shake

666/day

----------


## papathesmurf

I'm currently eating 8 oz ground turkey 1 cup of white rice and an unknown amount of broccoli.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yoga instructor!?


hehe, yup!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

just had an amazing burger!

it is ground short ribs and skirt steak burger, topped with hungarian short ribs, smoked gouda cheese, and onion rings

had some mashed taters on the side

----------


## NACH3

Chicken breast w/pasta

----------


## NACH3

Had a shk earlier w/banana

8whites 2yolks 3 roasted red potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

> just had an amazing burger!
> 
> it is ground short ribs and skirt steak burger, topped with hungarian short ribs, smoked gouda cheese, and onion rings
> 
> had some mashed taters on the side


Got those at the restaurant/hotel i work at

----------


## zaggahamma

2 amazing chicken tenders 

Amazing steamed broccoli 

1.5 delicious strawberry swirl margaritas 

Pumpkin spice coffee from starbucks (2/3 cup

1313/day

----------


## Sfla80

> 2 amazing chicken tenders
> 
> Amazing steamed broccoli
> 
> 1.5 delicious strawberry swirl margaritas
> 
> Pumpkin spice coffee from starbucks (2/3 cup
> 
> 1313/day


Zagg....u seem like a chick Fila kinda guy?!?

The wife and I just started going. Couple grilled chicken sands not a bad meal just skip fries

----------


## Bodacious

Quest Bar

----------


## NACH3

Grilled salmon rice side salad

----------


## DCI

250g turkey mince and 65g rice

----------


## davidtheman100

Eating a banana between sets

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> Zagg....u seem like a chick Fila kinda guy?!?
> 
> The wife and I just started going. Couple grilled chicken sands not a bad meal just skip fries


Zagga use to be the KING of chicfila post lol

----------


## Zodiac82

I still have a boatload of this coupons u gave me too lol

1..PBJ sandwhich



2..Attachment 159949



3..Attachment 159950

4.. bagel q/cream cheese and jelly..

5...PBJ sandwhich

----------


## novastepp

Shitload of spaghetti and meatballs.

----------


## novastepp

> Shitload of spaghetti and meatballs.


And that's what my digital scale said, "shitload".

----------


## NACH3

> And that's what my digital scale said, "shitload".


Lmao... 

3rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake


Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Lite cottage cheese

Shk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zagg....u seem like a chick Fila kinda guy?!?
> 
> The wife and I just started going. Couple grilled chicken sands not a bad meal just skip fries


The wife is a manager at one and i used to eat it regularly but she changed stores and the take home policy was different 

The chicken tenders today are from Cheddars and BY FAR the BEST ever

----------


## zaggahamma

Leftover tenders from lunch

Broccoli as well

Chips/dip

Now watermelon 

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few reese's miniatures 

2500 gn

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk, banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 boiled egg whites and a protein bar earlier

Large bowl of oats low fat milk and a banana again

----------


## NACH3

10 whites, lil kashi high P cereal

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken breasts, broccoli, wholegrain rice, mushrooms, peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

1 hb egg

Water 

Andzagga cakes

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1 hb egg
> 
> Water 
> 
> Andzagga cakes



yuummmmmmmy!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Zagga use to be the KING of chicfila post lol


This thread sometimes moves faster then the dungeon. ....can't keep up lmao. 

And I knew it lol

----------


## Sfla80

> The wife is a manager at one and i used to eat it regularly but she changed stores and the take home policy was different
> 
> The chicken tenders today are from Cheddars and BY FAR the BEST ever


Damn bet that was a sweet deal. We have it now once a week. Only when I work at nights and the wife is in charge of dinner. Lol. It's on her way home from work lol.

----------


## NACH3

Apple 

Pre-w/o

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast brown rice greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

Spinach(3-4c) baked chicken breast, avocado, sunflower seeds FF Italian

----------


## NACH3

Tuna Sammi on wheat(1piece)

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## NACH3

10+oz Mahi Mahi - green beans - mixed nuts(cashews/almonds/pistachio)

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1 hb egg
> 
> Water
> 
> And<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159959"/>zagga cakes


What's that??



> This thread sometimes moves faster then the dungeon. ....can't keep up lmao.
> 
> And I knew it lol


lol I kno what u mean...I log in on my app and its 4 pages ahead of last spot

1..PBJ
2..Quest bar 
3..Attachment 159964
4..popcorn..at movies

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken & rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn bet that was a sweet deal. We have it now once a week. Only when I work at nights and the wife is in charge of dinner. Lol. It's on her way home from work lol.


Dog misses it the most lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> What's that??
> lol I kno what u mean...I log in on my app and its 4 pages ahead of last spot
> 
> 1..PBJ
> 2..Quest bar 
> 3..Attachment 159964
> 4..popcorn..at movies


Stack o pancakes draped in natty pb and cheap maple syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh fruit and booze til got home then a chicken tender & a half then a freshly made egg salad sammy..serving and a half fritos and 2 sips coke

Now watermelon 

2323/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Stack o pancakes draped in natty pb and cheap maple syrup


Ahhh ok

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Earlier had broccoli salad, ground beef w/brown rice

2 rice cakes w/PB & sug freep jelly

----------


## zaggahamma

smaller zagga shake

2777/day

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats with some whey and dried fruit mix, low fat milk

----------


## NACH3

> Large bowl of oats with some whey and dried fruit mix, low fat milk


How much milk do you consume each day, Tax? Try subbing it out for skim(at some points thru the day if consuming a lot - dairy can bloat you pretty good... It does to me - I love milk tho 

9whites 2yolks oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 boiled egg whites and a homemade protein bar

----------


## TheTaxMan

> How much milk do you consume each day, Tax? Try subbing it out for skim(at some points thru the day if consuming a lot - dairy can bloat you pretty good... It does to me - I love milk tho 
> 
> 9whites 2yolks oats


I drink 1 pint (around 600ml)
300ml in the morning and 300ml in the afternoon

Its 1% fat milk (i think fully skimmed)

We get whole milk, semi skimmed and then this stuff i use (tastes almost like water lmao, i love whole milk but the fat content is high)

----------


## NACH3

> I drink 1 pint (around 600ml)
> 300ml in the morning and 300ml in the afternoon
> 
> Its 1% fat milk (i think fully skimmed)
> 
> We get whole milk, semi skimmed and then this stuff i use (tastes almost like water lmao, i love whole milk but the fat content is high)


1% is lite but not skim milk(skim milk is skim milk - non-fat milk w/the P)  :Smilie: 

Lil ground beef/rice

----------


## TheTaxMan

I dont consume much fat in my diet so dont mind the 1% milk, my diet is pretty much the same everyday, and until i plateau i dont plan on changing it (it could and will be improved but for now its making me gain LBM and drop bodyfat)

-Large bowl of oats with banana and 1% fat milk
-6 boiled egg whites and a homemade protein bar
-Sardines
-Table spoon of peanut butter
-Chicken, wholegrain rice, mushrooms, tomatoes, peppers
-Large bowl of oats with banana and 1% fat milk
-Protein shake & Pre workout drink
-Chicken, fish or beef with either rice or potatoes, veg or salad
-Greek yoghurt and grapes

I dont calorie count or add up my macros, but for now this is working well for me when it stops i will look at it

----------


## NACH3

Coffee blk

----------


## TheTaxMan

Couple of slices of pizza (friend came round with some, couldnt resist)

Pre workout shake and pre workout drink/supp

----------


## zaggahamma

water with caffeine pill

----------


## NACH3

Coffee blk 

Banana

Pre-w/o

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1 hb egg
> 
> Water 
> 
> Andzagga cakes


This again with a half cup 1% milk

----------


## Bio-Active

6.14 oz grilled chicken breast 246 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

650/ day preworkout

----------


## Port1984

Just ate meal 1 , 10 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 3/4 cup oats and 50 g of pineapple

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicous smaller zagga pwo shake

lil ribeye steak

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.5 grilled chicken Breast sandwich on Ezekiel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

pic of said ribeye

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159973"/> pic of said ribeye


Perfectly cooked

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159973"/> pic of said ribeye


Yum

Sausage and egg mcmuffin

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159973"/> pic of said ribeye


Yum

Sausage and egg mcmuffin 
2 sausage burritos

----------


## NACH3

Chicken breast w/red taters greens

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast, roasted red taters, greens

----------


## NACH3

12.78oz Tilapia greens & brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159974



Attachment 159975



Attachment 159976

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/1/2 nana 

2rice cakes w/sug free jelly

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

expresso

couple martinis

1/6 bacon n jack omelette(couple bites in other words)

short stack pancakes 

both from IHOP

2300/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

I had a shit load of food last night - and don't even remember what I ate - but not to bloated lol

Whey shk & oats

Coffee blk

----------


## Bio-Active

> I had a shit load of food last night - and don't even remember what I ate - but not to bloated lol Whey shk & oats Coffee blk


 that's cause you are running like a well oiled machine  :Smilie:  I am having a cheat meal today as well

----------


## NACH3

> that's cause you are running like a well oiled machine  I am having a cheat meal today as well


Definitely feel like it  :Smilie:  - and it was all clean - b/c I wanted to have one today myself lol(I saw a few dishes which I normally do b4 bed) ground beef and rice, cottage cheese, rice cakes w/PB lol(seems to be my go to for a middle of night/between meals snack)

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 246 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159983

----------


## NACH3

8whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## DSS

^^^^^^^ waffles sounds good.

----------


## bloodchoke

dem oats, dem berries, dat toast, and dem eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> ^^^^^^^ waffles sounds good.


They are too! Even plain lol

13.2oz tilapia, roasted red taters green beans(have squash steaming as we speak)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 159988

----------


## bloodchoke

7 oz pot roast, 1 slice of Dave's Blues Bread

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, red taters, steamed squash(all veggies are steamed so I'll go back to not putting that in there lol)

----------


## NACH3

12.8oz tilapia, brown rice, squash

----------


## Bio-Active

Shredded chicken breast and Steak Nachos with mozzarella cheese and salsa

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Shredded chicken breast and Steak Nachos with mozzarella cheese and salsa


Wow! Sounds great! The wife is preparing something very similar right now.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wow! Sounds great! The wife is preparing something very similar right now.


that was the biggest cheat meal I have had in probably 8 years. I'm super full, bloated but it was really really good

----------


## NACH3

> that was the biggest cheat meal I have had in probably 8 years. I'm super full, bloated but it was really really good


Good for you, Bio! I was reading and had to blink  :Wink: 

2 or 3 rice cakes w/pb

----------


## RaginCajun

> Shredded chicken breast and Steak Nachos with mozzarella cheese and salsa


Reported!

Glad you enjoyed yourself!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Reported!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed yourself!


I needed it..... Lets see if i can go another 8 years  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I needed it..... Lets see if i can go another 8 years


Lol. I'd venture to say that you would be fine if that window of time were a little less stringent.

----------


## zaggahamma

all day

caramel frappe

ham and swiss croissant hot off the george foreman

mozzarella sticks with marinara

few sips pepsi

red ripe watermelon

1333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> that was the biggest cheat meal I have had in probably 8 years. I'm super full, bloated but it was really really good





> Good for you, Bio! I was reading and had to blink 
> 
> 2 or 3 rice cakes w/pb


I had to do a double take at the name lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> I had to do a double take at the name lol


 haha it really wasn't as much of a cheat as it sounds but it was a lot of calories. It was 6 oz of meat with 60 grams of carbs from the chips and then the mozzarella cheese. Yes I weighed all of it to be sure  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> haha it really wasn't as much of a cheat as it sounds but it was a lot of calories. It was 6 oz of meat with 60 grams of carbs from the chips and then the mozzarella cheese. Yes I weighed all of it to be sure


Lol



Attachment 159990

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159990"/>


 yikes those bagels are enriched for sure brother

----------


## RaginCajun

> haha it really wasn't as much of a cheat as it sounds but it was a lot of calories. It was 6 oz of meat with 60 grams of carbs from the chips and then the mozzarella cheese. Yes I weighed all of it to be sure


I knew it!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

1/4c+ of broccoli slaw, 7oz baked chicken breast, , squash

----------


## zaggahamma

8pm

Couple small cheddar wurst links

Few sips pepsi

1991

----------


## zaggahamma

Carrot cake with

Salted caramel ice cream 

2666

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

----------


## Euroholic

2 pepperoni, cheese, mushroom pizzas thin on tomato base and half a 375ml can of coca cola what a fat cvnt!!!!!!!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and a banana

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 boiled egg whites and homeade protein bites (first time ive made these, trying to replace my protein bar with a lower fat/carb homeade protein bars/bites and save money)

Made from;
Protein powder, water, dried fruit, oats and peanut butter.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

9 whites 2 yolks, red taters

Coffee back

----------


## davidtheman100

4 jalapeno chicken sausage with 5 eggs smothered in hot sauce and ketchup

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken breasts, wholegrain rice, broccoli, tomatoes, peppers and mushrooms

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sardines

----------


## TheTaxMan

Diet whey shake

----------


## NACH3

> Diet whey shake


What's a diet whey shk, Tax? 

Whey shk(2scoops) + a banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## TheTaxMan

@Nach

Low fat, low carb, just mainly protein, i was using a cheap one before this which had 20g of fat, sugars, high carbs and 60g protein per serving, it was so thick and disgusting, i refused to throw it so just got through the 6kg tub

And now opted for a more healthier one, getting enough protein and carbs from my meals, this ones 30g protein serving but without the sugars, fats and carbs (atleast not as many as the other shit i was using).

-

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and a banana

Pre workout drink

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill with boathouse green juice

now oatmeal preworkourt

350/day

----------


## NACH3

@Tax - Damn 20g F... Yikes! yeah whole foods are the best - and yes no sugars or very little(2-3G) per/serving or 0 lol... But if it's complex carbs they'd be good for after w/o's  :Smilie: 

8oz baked chicken breast, brown rice squash/& green beans

----------


## TheTaxMan

This was the old stuff, it was on offer and bought to me as a gift, i think they just looked at the protein per serving lol
Its 20usd for 6kg

Stuff im using now is 30g protein, 8g carbs, 1g fat its just so much smoother and less bloaty, hopefuly help me keep leaning in, i only have 1 shake a day but if u look at the values of the "bulker" i was using it aint good lol! Have seen a difference in 4 days from dropping it

----------


## zaggahamma

Few red grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake


1010/day

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o shk and 2scoops of coffee in there as well 

Then pre-w/o beta alanine & BCAAs

----------


## bloodchoke

20 oz sugar-free latte

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken, potatoes, baked beans and cheese, bit ketchup as well  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery

----------


## Zodiac82

> yikes those bagels are enriched for sure brother


Lol...I assume u don't mean enriched with nutrients  :Wink: 

Protein bar

----------


## NACH3

> Lol...I assume u don't mean enriched with nutrients 
> 
> Protein bar


Lmao...

13oz tilapia, red taters green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

Ground beef and rice

----------


## Euroholic

0.5kg grilled red emperor mash potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Simply lemonaide 

Citron vodka

Chicken tenders

Steamed broccoli

Strawberry swirl n lime frozen margarita 

Lil bloomin onion

.5 chocolate thunder from down under

2275/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Simply lemonaide
> 
> Citron vodka
> 
> Chicken tenders
> 
> Steamed broccoli
> 
> Strawberry swirl n lime frozen margarita
> ...


Outback???

Chicken sandwich 
Burger

----------


## NACH3

Rice cakes and PB  :Wink:  

Casein shk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Lg casein shake incorporated with 2 tbl spoons of ground flax meal, frozen berries, kale and a banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

> Outback???
> 
> Chicken sandwich 
> Burger


Yes..cheddars for dinner then outback for dessert and free bloomin onion 

Still hungry so sauteed some ribeye and few bites of the steak and a few bites of the leftover carrot cake

2666

Lil bowl granola w milk

2999

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk, banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 boiled egg whites few protein bites earlier

Protein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats

Coffee blk

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken breasts, wholegrain rice, mushrooms, peppers, tomatoes and broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sardines

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Banana & almond butter

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana & blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk, banana

Pre workout drink

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Can of tuna, low sodium V8 veg juice

----------


## zaggahamma

Water w caffeine pill 

4oz boathouse green

And thisAttachment 160008

Preworkout

----------


## bloodchoke

Ice water. 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 slice Dave's toast w/ butter and sugar-free strawberry preserves, 1/2 sesame seed bagel with butter and s-f strawberry preserves; 1 cup of oats w/ coconut oil, cinnamon, vanilla, blueberries, and soy milk. coffee, coffee, coffee

90 mins later:
1/2 cup Kashi GoLean, 1 cup soy milk, tsp sugar

Fast: BROKEN

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast, had 1/2 cup of oats, lil brown sugar splenda, 1/2 cup of high protein milk, and a pinch of sea salt

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato


Bio, are your weights on protein taken raw or cooked?

----------


## NACH3

> Bio, are your weights on protein taken raw or cooked?


My chicken is cooked oz's but my tilapia is pre-cooked

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 3 roasted red taters, green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

40 g whey

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

1200

----------


## TheTaxMan

Mixed fish with mashed potato, herbs and spices, drizzle of sauce

----------


## bloodchoke

3.6 oz shredded chicken breast w/ homemade bbq sauce between two slices of bread

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio, are your weights on protein taken raw or cooked?


 I whey them cooked if they were raw it just wouldn't be enough food. My weight stays consistent so weighing it cooked works just fine for me. 


6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I whey them cooked if they were raw it just wouldn't be enough food. My weight stays consistent so weighing it cooked works just fine for me. 
> 
> 
> 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews


Thanks man, my sentiments on the weighing as well

----------


## bloodchoke

4 oz shredded bbg chkn breast, one lrg roasted roasted red potato, 1/2 cup steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o AAB recovery

13.75oz tilapia, 3red taters green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled sirloin and greens

----------


## NACH3

Ground beef/& rice 

2 Rice cakes w/PB

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I had a cookie. Just one. A friend delivered them so how could I not? Just call me zagga bad.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Me and dog will split this salmon club down the middle after she inhaled a whole chickfila sammy

Pepsi cola is my beverage

Had about .33 chicken caesar wrap earlier

2000/day

----------


## bloodchoke

casein, glutamine.

goal: 3400 cals
actual: ~3950 cals. 

In week one, 3100 cals was painful to get down. Now, in week five, I've had almost 4000 cals and feel like I could go eat three peanut butter sandwiches and a quart of milk right now.

----------


## bloodchoke

> Post w/o AAB recovery
> 
> 13.75oz tilapia, 3red taters green beans


That's a lotta fish, dawg!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cream o wheat 

Red ripe watermelon 

2333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 reeses miniatures 

2444

No mas

----------


## TheTaxMan

Earlier - Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and a banana

Now- 6 boiled egg whites and a homemade protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Had a lot of food last night(2bowls of ground beef and rice, eggs/kashi cereal PB) 

10whites 2 yolks, red taters Greek yogurt

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup of oats with two heaping tablespoons of natty peanut butter and 1/4 cup soy milk. 1/2 sesame seed bagel with Earth Balance and 1 slice of Dave's toast with Earth Balance. 20 g whey. coffee. a lot of water.

----------


## Bio-Active

6.02 oz grilled chicken breast 220 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(2scoops) kashi high P cereal

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160025

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 160025


Cant figure out the mystery food bottom right cancer

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cant figure out the mystery food bottom right cancer


maybe it is some scrapple for the scrapple daddy?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken breast, wholegrain rice, broccoli, peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes

----------


## NACH3

12+oz tilapia(cooked lol) - brown rice, squash

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## prank

The norm 6 oz chicken 1 sweet potato cup of broc

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Black forest ham on whole wheat, 1cup 1% cottage cheese, 1 cup grapes, 1/2 cup of pecans.

----------


## NACH3

7+oz baked chicken breast, rice

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Nach, you and bio need to just start a chicken farm!  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Nach, you and bio need to just start a chicken farm!


Haha - I'd be all for it(free range) and knowing what your getting... Not to mention the $$$ saved in the long run once all is up and running lol

----------


## TheTaxMan

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake post work

1500/day

pre nap  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nach, you and bio need to just start a chicken farm!


 I have been told that before  :Smilie:  


5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 40 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haha - I'd be all for it(free range) and knowing what your getting... Not to mention the $$$ saved in the long run once all is up and running lol


no shyt!

it is almost $5 for a carton of eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sfla80

My asst just started doing that. He already has his turkey for thanks giving. Brings 2 dz eggs to work everyday and sells them. 

He has like 20 plus chicken and ducks right now.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> no shyt!
> 
> it is almost $5 for a carton of eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whoa!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> My asst just started doing that. He already has his turkey for thanks giving. Brings 2 dz eggs to work everyday and sells them. 
> 
> He has like 20 plus chicken and ducks right now.


My best friend raises his own, chickens and turkeys. Has more eggs than he knows what to do with. Unfortunately I live about 250 miles from him now.

----------


## bloodchoke

2 hrs ago: beef burrito w/ beans and rice on it, diet Pepsi

just now: 4.5 oz roasted elk, 3/4 yam, 1 cup broccoli, water

----------


## Sfla80

> My best friend raises his own, chickens and turkeys. Has more eggs than he knows what to do with. Unfortunately I live about 250 miles from him now.


U know I have yet to try them yet....he offers but I let the cooks take them, they need them more then me.

But he tells me they taste like butter. Smooth. Maybe he's bias but says 10 times better tasting then grocery store

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> U know I have yet to try them yet....he offers but I let the cooks take them, they need them more then me.
> 
> But he tells me they taste like butter. Smooth. Maybe he's bias but says 10 times better tasting then grocery store


Most chickens raised in a backyard are at least semi free range which means not raised solely on Tyson chicken feed. So yeah, those yolks are going to be somewhat more rich. And you can see the difference when you crack them open too. The yolks are a much darker yellow

----------


## NACH3

> Most chickens raised in a backyard are at least semi free range which means not raised solely on Tyson chicken feed. So yeah, those yolks are going to be somewhat more rich. And you can see the difference when you crack them open too. The yolks are a much darker yellow


Back east my buddy sells em(chicks/& ducklings) I didn't have the area - now I do but he's 3000miles from me lol

Tilapia, green beans, avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 33 grams cashews

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cant figure out the mystery food bottom right cancer


Thats some type of lasagna..but made with spaghetti. ..Over-pass after funeral 




> maybe it is some scrapple for the scrapple daddy?


Lmao...unfortunately I haven't had scrapple for a while now

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

8oz chicken & green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

Double cheese burger, ice water. I fvckin' love pickles.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Double cheese burger, ice water. I fvckin' love pickles.


Dang....now I gotta go eat another piece of chicken because you just made me hungry all over again with that menu!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shake

----------


## bloodchoke

turkey sandwich.

casein shake bed side. I straight-up forgot to go to the gym tonight. Weird.

----------


## zaggahamma

8pm ish strawberry swirl margarita & a half

2.5 tenders

Serving of perfectly steamed broccoli

9pm

Citrin vodka w diet lemonaide 

.5 smoked turkey leg at disney

2555

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - baked chicken breast, rice, greens

NOW 
half of a super burrito - no tortilla(chicken, rice, beans, guac) 

Casein shk man I'm full as shit!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and a banana

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, medium red potato, 1 cup steamed squash.

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 boiled egg whites and homemade protein bites

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Euroholic

500g chicken 1 cup long grain jasmin rice. Its 2000 time for bed

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sardines

----------


## TheTaxMan

Protein shake

----------


## NACH3

10 whites oats Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg white 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

homemade caramel frappe

163/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 2 blueberry waffles plain 

Lots of water

----------


## TheTaxMan

Chicken breasts, wholegrain rice, broccoli, peppers, mushrooms and tomatoes

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o beta alanine 2scoops(ephedrine 25-50mgs) not sure yet lol

----------


## zaggahamma

555/day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and a banana

----------


## bloodchoke

1 cup of oats with berries and two scoops of natty unsalted peanut butter and soy milk. 1/2 bagel and one piece of toast, each with sugar-free preserves. 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites. coffee. 
1274 cals: 55g protein, 94g carbs, 59g fat

Somewhere on this forum, I read that someone puts peanut butter IN their oatmeal. This is my second day of putting PB in my oats. To whomever I learned this from: THANK YOU!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of this ensemble 

888/day

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sweet potatoes, chicken breast, salad, olive oil and herbs

----------


## bloodchoke

7.2 oz of pan-seared ribeye steak (suck it, nerds!), one roasted red potato, water. After-lunch cup of coffee, black.

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## bloodchoke

1.2 oz raw cashews. 40 g whey.

Twix ice cream bar (I'm just a man..)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Wife's birthday so she gets to choose...lasagna it is

----------


## here2grow

2 scoops of Greek yoghurt, hand full of Oats, 30g of Chocolate protein powder
100g Tuna with lime & pepper & Shredded mozzarella cheese
4 boiled eggs with vinegar & cracked pepper on top

1 Multivitamins A-Z
1 Zinc
2 Fish oils
12g Milk thristle
2 Glucosamine with Chondroitin 3g
1 teaspoon 3g of MSM added into my oat, yoghurt, protein powder mix
I'll aim for 1 liter of water then in the next 2 hours I will go work out.


TREAT meal lol its Friday so I get to inject
1.5ml of test-cyp 250mg so 375mg of test, Plus 2 pills so 50mg of VAR

----------


## Zodiac82

1...chicken salad sandwhich
2...questbar 
3...chicken salad sandwhich
4...couple carb bars
5...shredded chicken and rice mix

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160049"/>
> 
> Wife's birthday so she gets to choose...lasagna it is


That looks good!! You make??

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> That looks good!! You make??


Oh no! We have a small, family owned Greek restaurant in town and they made it for me. We're regulars in there so they hooked me up. Now, my wife can make a mean homemade lasagna but there was no way I was going to let her do that on her bday!!

----------


## NACH3

Good man, Odin  :Smilie: 

Earlier 8oz baked chicken breast, 2c rice, green beans

Hlf chicken burrito

Grilled salmon, rice, greens

----------


## Sfla80

> Oh no! We have a small, family owned Greek restaurant in town and they made it for me. We're regulars in there so they hooked me up. Now, my wife can make a mean homemade lasagna but there was no way I was going to let her do that on her bday!!


Nice Odin.....it looked awesome

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160053

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Good man, Odin 
> 
> Earlier 8oz baked chicken breast, 2c rice, green beans
> 
> Hlf chicken burrito
> 
> Grilled salmon, rice, greens





> Nice Odin.....it looked awesome


Thanks brothers! She deserves it!

----------


## bloodchoke

Rib eye for the short guy.

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160053"/>


I still need to get me one of those glass plates

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia(12+oz) red taters greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shake

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl of oats, low fat milk, banana

----------


## TheTaxMan

6 boiled egg whites, homeade protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## TheTaxMan

Sardines
Pro shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Eggs w/ coffee, black.

----------


## NACH3

10whites red taters

----------


## RaginCajun

> 10whites red taters


Did you make hash browns with those taters?

----------


## NACH3

> Did you make hash browns with those taters?


Nah just diced em up... Nuked then pan fried(O'brien style)  :Smilie:  didn't have time to shred em down lol

Whey shk & Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nah just diced em up... Nuked then pan fried(O'brien style)  didn't have time to shred em down lol Whey shk & Greek yogurt


That's close enough!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

> That's close enough!


That's what I thought haha

PB & Sug free jelly / kashi high P cereal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## bloodchoke

oats, eggs, whole bagel, peanut butter

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## TheTaxMan

Boiled potatoes, grilled chicken and salad

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Pop Tarts. Thats right, I shit you not I am eating pop tarts. The much joked about food on so many bodybuilding diet forums I am eating right now. You see my wife saw pumpkin pie pop tarts in the store. Now I love all things pumpkin. This is my absolute favorite time of year as pumkpin and apples are in season and I love them both. Anyway the wife saw these and as she put it "had to get them for me"
So anyway Im sitting here eating pumpkin pie pop tarts drinking a very large, ice cold glass of whole milk and I have to say the pop tarts taste damn good and the milk is freaking awesome with them.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## NACH3

Enjoy Jimmy  :Smilie:  I'm cheating tonight too lol

Earlier - chicken and rice squash(x2)
Had trouble eating since I couldn't stay awake lmao(whey shk) - 

Now - cheeseburger no bun wrapped in lettuce(everything on it) sweet pot fries sm milkshake(I must say that milkshake was awesome)  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> I still need to get me one of those glass plates


Lol...and take#2 of fried pb

1..

Attachment 160068


2..
Attachment 160069


3..chicken salad sandwhich

4..same as 3

5..questbar

----------


## TheTaxMan

Large bowl Oats, low fat milk and a banana earlier

Now 6 egg whites and a homemade protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10whites, bowl of oats

----------


## novastepp

> Pop Tarts. Thats right, I shit you not I am eating pop tarts. The much joked about food on so many bodybuilding diet forums I am eating right now. You see my wife saw pumpkin pie pop tarts in the store. Now I love all things pumpkin. This is my absolute favorite time of year as pumkpin and apples are in season and I love them both. Anyway the wife saw these and as she put it "had to get them for me" So anyway Im sitting here eating pumpkin pie pop tarts drinking a very large, ice cold glass of whole milk and I have to say the pop tarts taste damn good and the milk is freaking awesome with them.


I love it! Enjoy!

----------


## novastepp

Egged, green beans, whole wheat toast with the kiddos

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/2 lots of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 270 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga pancake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 220 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

13oz tilapia, red taters, green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Post w/o whey shk
> 
> 13oz tilapia, red taters, green beans


I've noticed you're a fan of red taters, NACH. Me too. I'd much rather have those as opposed to a mealy Idaho tater any day of the week!!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens having my cheat later

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens having my cheat later


Hey bio, what are the "greens" that you typically have? I usually have spinach, turnip or collard greens. Thanks brother!

----------


## NACH3

> I've noticed you're a fan of red taters, NACH. Me too. I'd much rather have those as opposed to a mealy Idaho tater any day of the week!!


Me too! Lol - but in my location yams just got back in season so I'll be doing both  :Wink: 

7.5oz baked chicken breast, rice lil Parmesan

----------


## novastepp

Homemade chicken and noodles!

----------


## NACH3

> I've noticed you're a fan of red taters, NACH. Me too. I'd much rather have those as opposed to a mealy Idaho tater any day of the week!!


Plus red taters and sweet pot's make me look so much fuller(also makes my veins pop moreso than rice)  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled steak nachos 6 oz grilled steak 2 servings of nachos with mozzarella cheese and salsa..... Yum

----------


## NACH3

> Grilled steak nachos 6 oz grilled steak 2 servings of nachos with mozzarella cheese and salsa..... Yum


Yeah brother! ENJOY THAT!  :Smilie: 

Tilapia, 250g sweet potato(they're baaaack) green beans

----------


## Bodacious



----------


## Bio-Active

Nothing like Nachos and College football

----------


## Zodiac82

> Grilled steak nachos 6 oz grilled steak 2 servings of nachos with mozzarella cheese and salsa..... Yum


Geeeeet iiittt !! Lol



Attachment 160074

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Geeeeet iiittt !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 160074


Ooooooo......

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Hey bio, what are the "greens" that you typically have? I usually have spinach, turnip or collard greens. Thanks brother!


Bump

----------


## GirlyGymRat

CHEESE burger and fries. Diet coke. Lol. A blueberry scone and a sugar cookie. Yayyyyy a cheat meal and I feel so fine....thinking about an after dinner drink. Hmmmm.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bump


A bowl of leafy greens one cup chopped broccoli, half cup of chopped cucumbers, Half cup up chopped radishes and some spinach

----------


## Bio-Active

> CHEESE burger and fries. Diet coke. Lol. A blueberry scone and a sugar cookie. Yayyyyy a cheat meal and I feel so fine....thinking about an after dinner drink. Hmmmm.


You deserve it i may have a drink tonight too  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Nothing like Nachos and College football


Absolutely! I saw the other post ^- a Jack & diet on the menu? 

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

> Absolutely! I saw the other post ^- a Jack & diet on the menu? 
> 
> 2 rice cakes w/PB


Rum and diet coke  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You deserve it i may have a drink tonight too


Rum Chata is it. Double straight up  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Grilled chicken, turnip greens and tomatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

> Grilled chicken, turnip greens and tomatoes


Looks good brother but i will get you to eat more greens  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Looks good brother but i will get you to eat more greens


Yes, I agree and that is a small amount in comparison to what I normally eat. My usual go to for greens is a frozen package of spinach, which I have to have a separate plate for. Plus I typically will have a pack or two of frozen broccoli as well.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes, I agree and that is a small amount in comparison to what I normally eat. My usual go to for greens is a frozen package of spinach, which I have to have a separate plate for. Plus I typically will have a pack or two of frozen broccoli as well.


Why not fresh?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ooooooo......


Lol



> CHEESE burger and fries. Diet coke. Lol. A blueberry scone and a sugar cookie. Yayyyyy a cheat meal and I feel so fine....thinking about an after dinner drink. Hmmmm.


thinkin??? Do iiit...

Homemade John Daly..yum

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

For the most part, I like to eat my spinach lightly cooked as I feel the cooking process enhances the nutritional availability of it. That said, I do have romaine lettuce and raw spinach salads regularly as well. I also like steaming the lion's share of my broccoli too.

----------


## Bio-Active

> For the most part, I like to eat my spinach lightly cooked as I feel the cooking process enhances the nutritional availability of it. That said, I do have romaine lettuce and raw spinach salads regularly as well. I also like steaming the lion's share of my broccoli too.


Broccoli is the bomb for weight loss brother

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Broccoli is the bomb for weight loss brother


You are 100% right, as usual! And as you said, I need to be ramping up my intake. You'll be seeing this happen in upcoming meal posts! Keep me going in the right direction brother!

----------


## Bio-Active

> You are 100% right, as usual! And as you said, I need to be ramping up my intake. You'll be seeing this happen in upcoming meal posts! Keep me going in the right direction brother!


How many meals are you eating ed?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> How many meals are you eating ed?


Ok, now you're going to nail my main problem...not nearly enough. In complete honesty, I eat when I can and its rarely the same two days in a row. I know that until I take this in hand, things just aren't going to happen.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ok, now you're going to nail my main problem...not nearly enough. In complete honesty, I eat when I can and its rarely the same two days in a row. I know that until I take this in hand, things just aren't going to happen.


We will sort this out brother and yes food planning will be everything but there are lots of ways to plan nutrition that are not that hard

----------


## NACH3

Watch how similar Bio and I eat(I ate more chicken b4 - but our frequency is right w/each other) Odin - with me eating more fish and him more steak - I need to add steak or more ground beef - greens I have covered as well - I just eat them with most meals instead of when Bio was bulking(still a lot of greens just I believe 2x a day instead of slot now lol(correct me if wrong)

Nice Rum & Diet  :Smilie: 

7+oz baked chicken breast steamed squash cashews/pistachios (hlf of sweet potato) it's been so long

----------


## Bio-Active

> Watch how similar Bio and I eat(I ate more chicken b4 - but our frequency is right w/each other) Odin - with me eating more fish and him more steak - I need to add steak or more ground beef - greens I have covered as well - I just eat them with most meals instead of when Bio was bulking(still a lot of greens just I believe 2x a day instead of slot now lol(correct me if wrong)
> 
> Nice Rum & Diet 
> 
> 7+oz baked chicken breast steamed squash cashews/pistachios (hlf of sweet potato) it's been so long


As long as your doing greens 2-3 times ed i will work. Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

> As long as your doing greens 2-3 times ed i will work. Casein shake


Yup - agreed / plus it helps w/digestion, too

Casein shk

----------


## Sfla80

Yeah that just happened....

I had alot of everything.

Maybe few beers too

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shk w/ oats,

----------


## NACH3

> Yeah that just happened....
> 
> I had alot of everything.
> 
> Maybe few beers too


Duuuude  :Smilie:  that looks SOOO GOOOOOD! Lol

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Duuuude  that looks SOOO GOOOOOD! Lol


Sure does! Making this casein shk feel a little lackluster!

----------


## NACH3

> Sure does! Making this casein shk feel a little lackluster!


I was finishing mine when I saw it :/

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I was finishing mine when I saw it :/


Lol. Me too.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yeah that just happened....
> 
> I had alot of everything.
> 
> Maybe few beers too
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160076"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160077"/>
> ...


Thats looks like a meal fit for Cancer82...lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake at 333pm

nuthin else til 9pm 4.4oz ny strip 4.4 oz pinot nior la crema/simi cab sauv reds

1155pm 3 chicken tenders fresh steamed broccoli

1.5 frozen margaritas

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

lil haegen daaz 

2444

gn

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## TheTaxMan

Earlier - Large bowl of oats, low fat milk and banana
Then - 6 egg whites a d a homemade protein bar
Now - chicken, rice, broccoli, tomatoes, peppers and mushrooms

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

10whites, bowl of oats, 

Shk w/2 lots of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.92 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Before & after

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk 

12.78oz Tilapia, 265g sweet potato, asparagus 

Just ^^ updating it as I was too tired to write it lolol

----------


## novastepp

Chicken & potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160091

----------


## NACH3

Some shrimps(1\2lb) lil pasta

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Some shrimps(1\2lb) lil pasta


Jealous!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Prepping 7.07lbs chicken & waiting for another 3lbs to thaw

----------


## Bio-Active

Baked chicken breast and mashed potato

----------


## NACH3

> Baked chicken breast and mashed potato


Did I read that right, Bio... Baked as in like my style lolol

7+oz baked chicken breast, asparagus, 240g sweet potato(so glad these are back and ripe  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did I read that right, Bio... Baked as in like my style lolol 7+oz baked chicken breast, asparagus, 240g sweet potato(so glad these are back and ripe


 yeah I'm on the road today and it sounded good. Daughter has a soccer game out of town

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a burger earlier and 1/3 chocolate thunder from down under 

Now dis

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

~ 8 lbs of yard bird ready to go

----------


## zaggahamma

> ~ 8 lbs of yard bird ready to go


For the week? Or a party? Or bulkin lol

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> For the week? Or a party? Or bulkin lol


For the week. Lol.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

About to have homemade philly cheese steak. The wife puts a lean beef roast in the crock pot with onions and peppers, cooks till it falls apart. Looking forward to this!

----------


## Bio-Active

> About to have homemade philly cheese steak. The wife puts a lean beef roast in the crock pot with onions and peppers, cooks till it falls apart. Looking forward to this!


 yum... 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel bun

----------


## NACH3

> About to have homemade philly cheese steak. The wife puts a lean beef roast in the crock pot with onions and peppers, cooks till it falls apart. Looking forward to this!


Sounds delicious - but don't confuse that for a real Cheese steak lol(especially one from Philly or Delco) haha

12.2oz tilapia 215g sweet potato green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Oh it's definitely not the real thing, but it's a great lower fat option!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

12whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain, 

Whey shk w/strawberries/raspberries/blueberries/2lots of coffee 2scoops of whey

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One banana, 64g peanut butter, cup of cottage cheese, oj, coffee (black)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Black Forest ham on HW, Apple. Not the best, but had this in the fridge and wanted to use it up and not waste it.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - bagel & whey shk - was on road

8oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

evening tea with my wife

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO 8oz grilled chicken, 1 cup cottage cheese, 10oz steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Homemade chicken salad, 1 cup

----------


## NACH3

13.45oz tilapia(cooked - lol) 1.5c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 13.45oz tilapia(cooked - lol) 1.5c brown rice, asparagus


Almost a pound of fish! That's what I'm talking about!

----------


## Bodacious

Whey Shake and 1 boiled egg.

----------


## NACH3

> Almost a pound of fish! That's what I'm talking about!


Cooking up some chicken - but have another 12-13oz tilapia coming up  :Smilie:  

PB sug free jelly Sammi on Dave's killer seeded bread! Cottage cheese!

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast, black beans and a Avocado. Figured I might as well start putting my meals in here

----------


## NACH3

> Chicken breast, black beans and a Avocado. Figured I might as well start putting my meals in here


Yeah man - keeps ya honest too... Plus we all watch out for one another...

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 

Edit** no rice - red taters

----------


## Sfla80

No pic :/

Dry aged sirloin 7oz and prime delmonico 8oz ( roughly dogs had some too) lol

Salad 

And 1# baked potatoe with "I can not believe" and scallions

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> No pic :/
> 
> Dry aged sirloin 7oz and prime delmonico 8oz ( *roughly dogs had some too*) lol
> 
> Salad 
> 
> And 1# baked potatoe with "I can not believe" and scallions


Lol. I can totally sympathize! Got 4 running around here myself.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Half a burger earlier and 1/3 chocolate thunder from down under
> 
> Now dis <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160093"/>


How is that..I saw it the other day and debated about gettin it



Attachment 160116

----------


## Zodiac82

> No pic :/
> 
> Dry aged sirloin 7oz and prime delmonico 8oz ( roughly dogs had some too) lol
> 
> Salad
> 
> And 1# baked potatoe with "I can not believe" and scallions





> How is that..I saw it the other day and debated about gettin it
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160116"/>


Weird!...not sirloin but.....

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews

----------


## Sfla80

> Weird!...not sirloin but.....


Lmao that's too funny

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

The wife made a huge pot of mixed navy/pinto beans. Two bowls of beans and 1 cup cottage cheese.

----------


## NACH3

Earlier shk rice cakes w/PB 

Tilapia, red taters asparagus

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shk w/ oats

----------


## 73rr

Salmon, with broccoli and a one scoop protien shake.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk

Kashi high P cereal w/grape nuts

----------


## novastepp

Cottage cheese and peanut butter.

----------


## R8junkie

Morning - 4 eggs - turkey bacon - 1/2 avocado - green smoothie made with kale, spinach, celery, pink lady apple, pineapple, dash of fresh lime juice, chia seeds, flax seeds, and a bit of organic coconut water. 

Gym time

Snack- whey isolate, almond butter, frozen banana, and blended with water.

Lunch - sliced organic turkey - 1/2 avocado - 1/2 sweet potato - 1/4 cup brown rice
Snack - granola and yogurt 

Dinner - 2 large chicken breasts - 2 cups of mixed greens salad - chia seeds - flax seeds - sliced apple - strawberry vinaigrette dressing

----------


## 73rr

1 serving of smart popcorn and a home made protien bar. Yum!!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10whites, bowl of oats

Shk w/3 lots of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## 73rr

5 hard boiled eggs, 1 slice of whole wheat bread, and a Greek yogurt

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6 eggs, black coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

caramel frappe

----------


## NACH3

Greek yogurt - and some kashi high P cereal(skim)

----------


## zaggahamma

slice of john's favorite

few sips pepsi

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef fajita taco made from real live Mexicans (I'm about 50 miles from the border)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Homemade chicken salad, 1 cup.

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o shk Greek yogurt 

Beta alanine

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> Beef fajita taco made from real live Mexicans (I'm about 50 miles from the border)


Another one

----------


## 73rr

About 2 hours ago I had a Italian bratwurst and oats.
Now I'm eating a turkey patty and a sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o shk

8oz chicken breast, rice, green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO, 7oz grilled chicken, 10oz steamed broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Chocolate protein drink

----------


## NACH3

12.78oz tilapia(cooked), 210g sweet potato w/a diced red potato, green beans

----------


## novastepp

PWO

Followed soon by ground chicken patties, taters, and green beans.

----------


## R8junkie

8oz steak, raw red bell pepper, 1/2 cup steamed brown rice with a little salsa mixed in. Whey isolate with frozen banana and PB fit2 powder.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Black Forest ham on WW

----------


## 73rr

2 chicken breasts, and some broccoli

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Grilled pork loin, steamed broccoli

----------


## RunMeOver2

Asparagus with some grilled chicken. 

Very plain meal but yet tasty haha

----------


## NACH3

Rice cakes w/PB & sug free jelly 

Cottage cheese

Hlf a piece of pizza - whoa! & a sm shk

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled sirloin and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

1..Turkey club

2...tuna salad....Cole slaw

3..turkey...salmon...stuffing

4...Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n salsa

2 chicken fajitas tacos and a barbacoa taco

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 1..Turkey club
> 
> 2...tuna salad....Cole slaw
> 
> 3..turkey...salmon...stuffing
> 
> 4...Quest bar


Wow!! Can you move??? Lol

----------


## Bodacious

Way to much.....

----------


## Bodacious

> Wow!! Can you move??? Lol


Lol... I don't know about him. But I can't or not to good right now.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wow!! Can you move??? Lol


Lmao...that's meals 1-4 



Attachment 160124

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Lmao...that's meals 1-4 <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160124"/>


I am blaming you for my increased body fat %...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

1 cup cottage cheese

----------


## 73rr

Fish (tilapia), with a bunch of brown rice and 2 scrambled eggs mixed in with the rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 73rr

1 serving of smart popcorn

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites big bowl of oats - earlier

Now shk w/2scoops and 3 lots of coffee!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## 73rr

3 protien packed pancakes and 3 eggs

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Black Forest ham on WW, cup of cottage cheese

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

32g peanut butter and 1 banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## ghettoboyd

lucky charms bitches...what? there 5 new diamond colors/shapes and as always there magically delicious nuff said...

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> lucky charms bitches...what? there 5 new diamond colors/shapes and as always there magically delicious nuff said...


AND....I bet you're cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs too

----------


## ghettoboyd

> AND....I bet you're cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs too


yes absolutely, also frosted flakes...there grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrate!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of fruit

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk(3scoops) 

8oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## 73rr

Turkey patty and sweet potatoes. 

Two hours ago I had chicken strips grilled and spinache

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

8oz grilled chicken breast, 10oz steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

> I am blaming you for my increased body fat %...lol


Lol...get that cardio goin

1...tuna salad sandwhich
2...Quest bar
3...same as 1
4...apple and pb

----------


## NACH3

12.87oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

PB on WW w/sug free apple jelly

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Found these, 16g protein per link, 8g fat. They were on sale so, why not.

----------


## 73rr

2 chicken breast and broccoli.

----------


## NACH3

Edamame pasta(24gP/21C - 11g Dietary Fiber/2gF) per 2oz lol(4-6oz)
w/7.5oz baked chicken breast, greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna salad and grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## NACH3

Cup of cottage cheese

----------


## NACH3

More edamame pasta w/chicken and greens - im full now - lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> More edamame pasta w/chicken and greens - im full now - lol


Ugh... I am never full now  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160146

----------


## 73rr

Salmon and rice. Added some ketchup to the rice. Just to spice things up

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Cup cottage cheese, 10oz broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> Ugh... I am never full now


Ugh is right  :Frown:  -- just keep looking in that mirror  :Smilie: 

Earlier - ground beef and rice green beans

Casein shk

Couple rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Dammit -woke up and the milkshake I had was gone(lol) FvkMeLaughing! 

10whites oats

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6 whole eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk 2scoops w/2lots of coffee! 

Kashi high P cereal

----------


## 73rr

5 hard boiled eggs, and two large protien packed pancakes! 1 banana and a coffee. Big breakfast for my favorite lifting day!!!

----------


## NACH3

7+oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice

30min later pre-w/o beta alanine

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee at 1045

now quaker oats with raisins cinamon splenda and dab o brown sugar

333/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Homemade chicken salad on WW

----------


## Bio-Active

Last carb meal 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

999/day

----------


## 73rr

About 2 hours ago I had 2 chicken breast and some peanut butter. 

Now I had ground turkey and a sweat potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO

8oz grilled chicken breast, banana w/ peanut butter. Forgot my friggin broccoli when I left home this morning :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

PWO whey shk 2scoops

Edit** 12.67oz tilapia, 265g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Ground turkey "sausage" link, 16g protein, 8g fat

----------


## tempest818

Im always motivated by how much u guys eat and how hard u train.so Right now i just ate a whole 4 cup container of chobani nonfat greek plain yogurt mixed with 3 scoops of ON Whey.

----------


## NACH3

8oz baked chicken breast 260g sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

2 chicken breasts shredded, lettuce, 1 diced tomato, little cheese, 1 corn taco shell (ripped up), and some salsa dip mixed together to make a good meal!

----------


## NACH3

1/2 subway grilled chicken Sammi lettuce/onions/nana peppers/ to hold me over while my yams roast!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2.5 glasses red wine pinot nior tonight

paninis off the foreman in the works

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and tri tip steak greens

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Baked potato, 2 ground turkey sausage links. 

Then, my wife makes these...now most men would brag on their wives for this and part of me does. But come on.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Baked potato, 2 ground turkey sausage links. 
> 
> Then, my wife makes these...now most men would brag on their wives for this and part of me does. But come on.


You don't get to have those

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Haven't touched one!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 ham and provolone paninis

.55 serving kettle cooked chips 

2.2 oz coke

Beautiful ripe golden delicious apple

2050/day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haven't touched one!


Lol... I knew you wouldn't

----------


## 73rr

Salmon, rice and a homemade protien bar as a snack

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd smaller pwo shake 

2444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1..Turkey club 
2...tuna sandwhich...
3..carb bar
4..chicken and rice
5.late dinner ...comin from hospital

Attachment 160156

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1..Turkey club 2...tuna sandwhich... 3..carb bar 4..chicken and rice 5.late dinner ...comin from hospital <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160156"/>


Hope everything is ok bud

----------


## RaginCajun

> You don't get to have those


Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Today:

Breakfast sammy- egg, cheese, and bacon on whole wheat

Grilled chicken poboy with baked chips

Triple zero Greek yogurt 

8 chicken wings

Cottage cheese

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 1..turkey club 
> 2...tuna sandwhich...
> 3..carb bar
> 4..chicken and rice
> 5.late dinner ...comin from hospital
> 
> Attachment 160156





> hope everything is ok bud


x2!!

----------


## papathesmurf

32 oz's of Greek Yogurt.

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> casein shake


x2  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## papathesmurf

1 cup of oats. 
pre workout in the next 30 or so min.

----------


## NACH3

10whites, 2 pieces of Dave's killer seeded bread

2lots of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1..Turkey club 
> 2...tuna sandwhich...
> 3..carb bar
> 4..chicken and rice
> 5.late dinner ...comin from hospital
> 
> Attachment 160156


u ok canc?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6 whole eggs, 1 banana & 32g peanut butter

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 930

now french toast

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had a half a bowl of oatmeal earlier

breakfast sammy - egg, cheese, and bacon on whole wheat

----------


## bloodchoke

BIG water, 3 whites, 3 wholes, 2 cups (prepared) oats, 1 cup blueberries, 2 toast.

As I was about to cross this street this morning, a lady made a right turn in front of me and slowed down. She was fondling her breast and blowing me kisses. Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/coffee 2scoops of whey

Kashi cereal

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> BIG water, 3 whites, 3 wholes, 2 cups (prepared) oats, 1 cup blueberries, 2 toast.
> 
> As I was about to cross this street this morning, a lady made a right turn in front of me and slowed down. She was fondling her breast and blowing me kisses. Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


That's the way to start a weekend.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Chicken salad on WW

----------


## Sfla80

Had 3 of these

----------


## NACH3

> Chicken salad on WW


Got me wanting to make chick salad  :Smilie: 

Bagel w/tomato, 3 HB eggs

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Got me wanting to make chick salad 
> 
> Bagel w/tomato, 3 HB eggs


My woman makes it for me.  :Smilie:  

She puts pecans and grapes in it. I love it!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Had 3 of these


Now that looks pretty dang tasty!

----------


## Sfla80

> My woman makes it for me. 
> 
> She puts pecans and grapes in it. I love it!


Pecans and grapes are the secret right there!!

The tuna was awesome....my mexican women know how to treat me at work.

Try red apples in your tuna fish also if you haven't already.

----------


## 73rr

This morning 3 hard boiled eggs and a slice of bread

Now ground beef mixed in with broccoli, union, and some peppers

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## NACH3

In about 30 min 

12.83oz tilapia, brown rice(1.5+c) greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Pecans and grapes are the secret right there!!
> 
> The tuna was awesome....my mexican women know how to treat me at work.
> 
> Try red apples in your tuna fish also if you haven't already.


I haven't, but definitely will.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Ground turkey sausages, 48g protein, 10oz broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pecans and grapes are the secret right there!!
> 
> The tuna was awesome....my mexican women know how to treat me at work.
> 
> Try red apples in your tuna fish also if you haven't already.


my grandma would put apples, pickles, and red onions in her tuna salad. it gives it a nice crunchy texture

----------


## RaginCajun

footlong cheese steak subway and still hungry

----------


## 73rr

2 nutri grain bars. And some peanut butter. Called into work a little early and messed up the whole meal prep today. Guess I'm using it as a cheat day! Nachos here I come!!!! (After work of course)

----------


## Bodacious

shake and a peach

----------


## papathesmurf

Sweet potato + 8 oz chicken breast.

----------


## NACH3

Earlier. 

13.05oz tilapia, 260g sweet potato, green beans

12.47oz tilapia, 2c brown rice, green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Earlier. 
> 
> 13.05oz tilapia, 260g sweet potato, green beans
> 
> 12.47oz tilapia, 2c brown rice, green beans


You are a tilapia eating fool brother!!! Lol!

----------


## NACH3

> You are a tilapia eating fool brother!!! Lol!


Yeah I'm on a kick  :Smilie:  gotta get some red meat/ground turkey & beef(93-7/or 97-3) 

7oz baked chicken breast, over edamame pasta lightly sprinkled Parmesan

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Zucchini salad w/pesto mmmm

----------


## Sfla80

> my grandma would put apples, pickles, and red onions in her tuna salad. it gives it a nice crunchy texture


Exactly!!! It's the best tuna salad. Those apples give a little crunch and sweetness

----------


## Sfla80

> Zucchini salad w/pesto mmmm


Homemade pesto???

Always been an advocate of pesto to spice ur food up.

If you can afford a little extra (good) fats....it's by far my favorite.

Can make all.typws....spinach, arugula, almonds whatever u want.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Homemade pesto???
> 
> Always been an advocate of pesto to spice ur food up.
> 
> If you can afford a little extra (good) fats....it's by far my favorite.
> 
> Can make all.typws....spinach, arugula, almonds whatever u want.


Agree, pesto is awesome for adding flavor and nutrient.

Grilled chicken w/ salad greens

----------


## NACH3

> Homemade pesto???
> 
> Always been an advocate of pesto to spice ur food up.
> 
> If you can afford a little extra (good) fats....it's by far my favorite.
> 
> Can make all.typws....spinach, arugula, almonds whatever u want.


Yes sir - green pesto... Garlic pesto etc

Whey shk(have too to get more cals) w/PB blueberries raspberries strawberries

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hope everything is ok bud





> x2!!





> u ok canc?


Much appreciated fellas...nothin big...just my son fell and bruised his knee and said he couldn't walk

1..Turkey club 
2..chicken burrito 
3...tuna salad on bagel
4...carb bar
5...chicken salad

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Much appreciated fellas...nothin big...just my son fell and bruised his knee and said he couldn't walk
> 
> 1..Turkey club 
> 2..chicken burrito 
> 3...tuna salad on bagel
> 4...carb bar
> 5...chicken salad


Glad to hear everyone in the scrapple lovers house is gtg!!

----------


## 73rr

Yep I got the miles high nachos! So good. Then a spinach salad with apples and 1 grilled chicken breast

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to hear everyone in the scrapple lovers house is gtg!!


X 2

Hope lil scrapple nugget gets well soon

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Shk

10whites oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Zodiac82

> Glad to hear everyone in the scrapple lovers house is gtg!!


lol




> X 2
> 
> Hope lil scrapple nugget gets well soon


Lol..he's fine..he wanted to go outside and play..told him no
He gets the over exaggeration from his mother lol

----------


## 73rr

Protien packed pancakes, 3 eggs. A coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol Lol..he's fine..he wanted to go outside and play..told him no He gets the over exaggeration from his mother lol


Glad to hear scrapple nugget is ok!

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal flapjacks with sugar free syrup and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

while french toast being frenched

----------


## novastepp

4 mini meatloaves, 8 oz taters, preworkout.

----------


## novastepp

> BIG water, 3 whites, 3 wholes, 2 cups (prepared) oats, 1 cup blueberries, 2 toast. As I was about to cross this street this morning, a lady made a right turn in front of me and slowed down. She was fondling her breast and blowing me kisses. Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


Haha a good ol boob grab.

----------


## NACH3

8whites, blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## DCI

300g chicken 65g rice and a homemade oat cookie

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 275 grams sweet potato

----------


## bloodchoke

10.2 oz pan-seared pork steak and some baby spinach leaves between two slices of Dave's bread. 32 oz ice water

----------


## NACH3

13.45oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

Sirloin steak, asparagus, and half sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Protein slaw... Edamame beans, chick peas, quinoa, carrots, spinach - no mayo

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana strawberries... 2.5scoops

Kashi high P cereal

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160192

----------


## R8junkie

Sliced chicken breast, diced red pepper, brown rice, mild salsa, mixed together. Mmmmm quick and delish.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

12.78oz tilapia, 1.5c brown rice green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken steak fajitas on whole wheat tortilla and sweet potato baked fries

----------


## novastepp

Steak!

----------


## NACH3

Rice cakes - 2 - w/PB

----------


## NACH3

12.89oz tilapia, green beans, 2 red taters

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160207

----------


## 73rr

3 chicken breasts and some pasta. Yep pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160210

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch - had sushi, and lots of sashimi 

Snack - ice cream and brownies, just a small bowl, Reported!

Now - triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## 73rr

Shake. Broccoli. NOT MY FAVORITE BUT WORKS and needed

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with a lil natty pb 

2 veggie patties

----------


## zaggahamma

this

And a medium protein shake

2750/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## novastepp

Eggs and potatoes.

----------


## NACH3

10whites bowl of oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

3 eggs, chicken breast grilled

----------


## RaginCajun

3 egg whites, one yolk, lil cheese, lil bacon venison tenderloin chunks, low fat sour cream, sirrachi, sitting a top a sweet potato 

Small glass high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/2 lots o coffee 2.5 scoops w/banana

2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o beta alanine 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast on Ezekiel bun

----------


## bloodchoke

egg whites: 10
egg yolks: 8
oats: 2 cups prepared
natty unsalted PB: 3 tbsp
bagels: 0.5
toast: 1
coffee: several cups
fvcks given: 0

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160213"/>this
> 
> And a medium protein shake
> 
> 2750/day


Looks juicy




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160220"/>
> 
> 3 egg whites, one yolk, lil cheese, lil bacon venison tenderloin chunks, low fat sour cream, sirrachi, sitting a top a sweet potato
> 
> Small glass high protein low sugar chocolate milk


Oh wow!!

Cpl beers..watchin the skinz get manhandled so far  :Frown:

----------


## 73rr

Chicken, spinach salad.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Looks juicy
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!
> 
> Cpl beers..watchin the skinz get manhandled so far


not no mo.....curse of the crab leggler

----------


## 73rr

Pumpkin muffin and a ice coffee. Cream only. 

Not doing so good this weekend

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther steak finishing its sizzle atm

mcdonalds for brunch

buffalo shrimp n beers at first half of the pats game

1515 pre steak

prolly 1777-1800 post steak nibblin

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160220"/> 3 egg whites, one yolk, lil cheese, lil bacon venison tenderloin chunks, low fat sour cream, sirrachi, sitting a top a sweet potato Small glass high protein low sugar chocolate milk


Had this again with another egg added in, soooo good!

----------


## RaginCajun

And a triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

AAB recovery drink PWO! 

13.45oz tilapia(cooked) biggens, roasted red potatoes, green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

> not no mo.....curse of the crab leggler


Thats right!!!

Firehouse sub....enjoying the victory

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats right!!! Firehouse sub....enjoying the victory


Amazing win!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two venison/angus meatballs with sauce

Lil taste, food for the week!

----------


## NACH3

13.21oz tilapia(pan fried) 3 roasted red taters, green beans

----------


## 73rr

Two chicken tacos on corn shell. Rice and beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

2 eggs and a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with lil brown sugar and dark chocolate cocoa powder

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - Tuna on Dave's killer bread - plus a shk! 

Now - ground beef and rice w/squash

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake


Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna salad...cpl pieces bread

----------


## RaginCajun

2 blueberry waffles and 3 egg whites and one yolk

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs, 1 whole wheat slice of bread. Shake

----------


## NACH3

10whites red taters

2lots of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Bagel whey shk 3 HB eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero greek yogurt

----------


## NACH3

30min 

Pre-w/o beta alanine(5g) dropped in w/an NOexplode

----------


## 73rr

Shake, greens beans and 2 eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Two venison/beef meatballs with sauce and spaghetti

----------


## DCI

2 chick breasts 340g potatos and carrots and a coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO: 

6oz grilled chicken, broccoli, cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

> PWO: 
> 
> 6oz grilled chicken, broccoli, cottage cheese


No carbs post training?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> No carbs post training?


Trying to limit carbs. They tend to leave me bloated and feeling like crap, even sweet potatoes and brown rice. I do eat some carbs on my two "big" days, i.e., back and legs, and seem to do better eating them sparingly.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Trying to limit carbs. They tend to leave me bloated and feeling like crap, even sweet potatoes and brown rice. I do eat some carbs on my two "big" days, i.e., back and legs, and seem to do better eating them sparingly.


 I would at least eat them pre post training even if there limited and then hit the greens for the rest of the day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I would at least eat them pre post training even if there limited and then hit the greens for the rest of the day


Not a bad idea. I'll give it a go.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.51 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

> Two venison/beef meatballs with sauce and spaghetti


this again

----------


## NACH3

> I would at least eat them pre post training even if there limited and then hit the greens for the rest of the day


^^ agreed! Even if cutting - your gtg pre and post! You can always break your nightly fast w/fruit too! I have to get back on top of eating my fruit pre and post w/o w/my other carbs! 

AAB Recovery drink(35P/60C/1sug) 
8oz baked chicken breast, edemame pasta w/lil Parmesan sprinkle

----------


## Bio-Active

> ^^ agreed! Even if cutting - your gtg pre and post! You can always break your nightly fast w/fruit too! I have to get back on top of eating my fruit pre and post w/o w/my other carbs! AAB Recovery drink(35P/60C/1sug) 8oz baked chicken breast, edemame pasta w/lil Parmesan sprinkle


 yeah I like that fruit or juice every morning with breakfast

----------


## zaggahamma

all day

lil coffee

half an omellette 

3/4 cup grits

1/2 slice drye rye

1/4 cup huge fresh blueberries

1/4 cup oj

frozen lime margarita

2.2 chicken tenders

serving fresh steamed brocolli

now cold coke

1313/day

----------


## Bio-Active

4 oz grilled sirloin 2 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in whole wheat tortilla with 1 serving of baked sweet potato fries

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 4 oz grilled sirloin 2 oz grilled chicken breast wrapped in whole wheat tortilla with 1 serving of baked sweet potato fries


Making me hungry brother!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Making me hungry brother!!


Well the idea is to find good food that works into your macros. Its nice when the food you are eating feels like your cheating but your not!

----------


## NACH3

> Well the idea is to find good food that works into your macros. Its nice when the food you are eating feels like your cheating but your not!


That's the best part lol

13.45oz tilapia, 2c brown rice, steamed squash

----------


## RaginCajun

This!

Baked catfish topped with a garlic purée and tomato basil pesto. Green beans with deer tenderloin bacon!

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's the best part lol
> 
> 13.45oz tilapia, 2c brown rice, steamed squash


Amazing how we are all so much different but this cut i have removed almost all fats. I feel amazing and really leaning out fast  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with dark chocolate cocoa powder

----------


## LEO78

Apples.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

1..Attachment 160251
2..chicken salad
3..tuna
4..carb bar
5..

Attachment 160252

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10 whites, oats, coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Blueberry waffles and 3 egg whites and one yolk

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club
Nutri-grain bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## 73rr

Didn't log anything yesterday sorry about that!

Breakfast I had 4 eggs, while wheat bread 1 slice, and a banana.

Now I'm having 1 sweat potato and a sirloin steak! Yum

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bodacious

8oz tilapia 5oz sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey, brown rice and some green peppers

----------


## RaginCajun

lunch - 2 venison/beef meatballs with sauce and spaghetti 

now - triple zero greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Earlier a shk w/3 shots if coffee/ 2 blueberry wheat waffles Greek yogurt :am 

Earlier - 8+oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c brown rice, squash, avocado
Shk w/banana for snack an hr later

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

PB & sug free jelly on Dave's killer bread

----------


## bloodchoke

10 oz roasted elk, 1/2 cup jasmine rice, 1 cup of sauteed collard greens

----------


## NACH3

Had a pack of tuna too

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Had a pack of tuna too


I've noticed that you eat lots of fish(it is my favorite food too),just be careful of fish that is high in mercury,especially big fish like tuna and fish that lives long.Mercury accumulates in the body,and it takes very long time to leave the body!

----------


## Bodacious

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Two venison/beef meatballs with sauce (no sgetti this time)

----------


## 73rr

Steak, sweat potato. 2 hard boiled eggs. Still kinda hungry. Might take in a shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.96 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

> I've noticed that you eat lots of fish(it is my favorite food too),just be careful of fish that is high in mercury,especially big fish like tuna and fish that lives long.Mercury accumulates in the body,and it takes very long time to leave the body!


Thx Fresh - I knew about the Mercury - tilapia is pretty low huh... I'm about to eat some now! Definitely do love fish(need to add more red meat/ground turkey) 

12.35oz tilapia, brown rice, squash

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar...

More tilapia, corn and wild rice - cooking now

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160258

----------


## novastepp

Natty peanut butter, natty peanut butter, and natty peanut butter with a side of cottage cheese. haha.

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast. Broccoli, and a spinach salad(dressing was olive oil and a little sea salt)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Trevis

Pepsi. Ahaha ...

----------


## RaginCajun

Blueberry waffles and 3 egg whites and one yolk

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/banana & PB - earlier upon waking

10 whites oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## NACH3

Eggs/ham/bagel/cheese... Mixed fruit

----------


## 73rr

3 hard boiled eggs, whole wheat slice of bread and a banana. 
Shake in about 5 min.

----------


## NACH3

More oats + quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

quaker 1 min oats w raisins cinamon splenda lil brown sugar milk


333/day

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/2 blueberry waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Made 2lbs of fish(tilapia) 

Ate 1.45lbs... 1.5c jasmine rice, squash

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 1.5c jasmine rice, squash

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey clubs
Pulled pork

----------


## Bodacious

8oz chicken breast .5 cup brown rice .5 cup of greens.

----------


## Zodiac82

Pulled pork
Salmon

----------


## Sfla80

Just posted this in dungeon. 

Thank to haz....my came out a little different though lol.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## novastepp

> Just posted this in dungeon. Thank to haz....my came out a little different though lol. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160269"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160270"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160271"/>


 Looks delicious! My wife can cook like that! Mine comes out a little too boring, but she knocks it out of the park! I make dinner and it's things like eggs. Haha

----------


## novastepp

Natty peanut butter and cottage cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just posted this in dungeon.
> 
> Thank to haz....my came out a little different though lol.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160269"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160270"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160271"/>


Damn that looks full-feeling 



> Looks delicious! My wife can cook like that! Mine comes out a little too boring, but she knocks it out of the park! I make dinner and it's things like eggs. Haha


Lol..and even I burn the eggs sometimes

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160272

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^eggs aren't burnt....so it's a good chance the wife cooked those lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^^eggs aren't burnt....so it's a good chance the wife cooked those lol


Hahahahahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch - grilled chicken sammy on wheat and sweet potato fries 

Now - 2 venison/beef meatballs with sauce and green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just posted this in dungeon. Thank to haz....my came out a little different though lol. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160269"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160270"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160271"/>


Came out looking good!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

This and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

10 whites bowl of oats fruit

Last night I had 3 PB and jelly Sammi's quest bars eggs waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Bagel egg ham cheese 2 HB EGGS mixed fruit

----------


## Sfla80

> This and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160276"/>


That looks good...sour scream...sweet pot?...siracha?

----------


## novastepp

Cottage Cheese, Greek Yogurt, and a Potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> That looks good...sour scream...sweet pot?...siracha?


yes sir!

3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, low fat sour cream, lil cheese, and sirrachi sitting on top of a sweet pot. it is soooooo good!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/banana and PB

Edit - added 2 blueberry wheat waffles

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast

555/day

----------


## 73rr

5 scrambled eggs, 2 protien pancakes, 1 whole wheat slice of bread.

Now ground beef, broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of milk

575

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 1.5c brown rice, squash

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## novastepp

Chicken and broccoli with pasta.

----------


## RaginCajun

angus burger patty, 2 eggs, english muffin, and hash browns with cheese/sour cream/chives

----------


## 73rr

Steak, sweat potato. And some black beans

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

1..

Attachment 160280

2..homemade cheeseburger

3..carb bar

4..Turkey club

----------


## 73rr

2 nutri grain bars. (Really need to make a new batch of my homemade protien bars) and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

3pm 

Amazing tex mex beef chimi pwo 

Sip of pepsi 

Lots water 

1444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

3 chicken tacos with Avocado, 2 fish tacos with Avocado

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich

----------


## 73rr

Brown rice, and ground turkey. Some hot sauce all mixed together

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## somewhatjacked

Organic quinoa and chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Almost zagga oats and 2 eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Shk w/banana, 

Bagel 3 eggs ham & 3 HB Eggs mixed fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2bluebery waffles plain

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 ham and provo panini (dog got 1/5)

400/day

----------


## 73rr

3 hard boiled eggs, whole wheat slice of bread

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## NACH3

Coffee 1 cup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods

1025/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had shrimp and roast beast poboy with fries

(lil cheat meal)

----------


## novastepp

Beef & noodles.

----------


## 73rr

5 tacos. 3 chicken 2 fish. With Avocado. At about 11pm

Now ground turkey, brown rice with some hot sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

1..

Attachment 160289

2..tuna salad....salad with chicken

3..couple carb bars

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and broccoli

----------


## Sfla80

Delicious

----------


## 73rr

Nice big piece of beef tenderloin and brussel sprouts

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

3 HB eggs, 3 scrambled w/ham bagel mixed fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Almost zagga oats

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast

1 link cheddarwurst

600/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken on Ezekiel bun

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - 2 venison/beef meatballs with sauce and sketi

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast rice

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast was 4 eggs, and to protien muffins! The old lady made them and they are good!

Now a spinach salad with chicken mushrooms and 3 hard boiled eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Lean body protein drink

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. chicken breast and 1.5 cups of rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10 whites, oats, lil fruit

1 cup coffee

----------


## novastepp

Shrimp and scallops.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde Post training 6.00 oz grilled chicken and 248 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast 210 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 6 oz baked chicken breast rice 

12.78oz tilapia, brown rice, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Nach, I finally found some of that Dave's killer bread, local store started carrying it

Will be tasting it tomorrow

----------


## NACH3

> Nach, I finally found some of that Dave's killer bread, local store started carrying it
> 
> Will be tasting it tomorrow


Nice... It's good, especially if you like the grains seeds and nuts! Lemme know..

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken steak Fajitas 3 oz grilled chicken and 3 oz grilled sirloin. Sweet potato fries

----------


## ianstevson

protein shake and banana keeping it simple, a good riped banana is sooooo good

----------


## RaginCajun

Picked up 48 pounds of smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage today at the processor!

Freezer looks a lot better now!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with natty pb and lil sugar free cheesecake jello

----------


## NACH3

Kashi High P cereal in skim w/grape nuts very high in fiber this is  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

3 egg whites, one whole egg, slice of dave's killer seed bread topped with natty pb, and big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

8whites 4yolks 2 slices Dave's killer bread, cup of melon

----------


## RaginCajun

> 8whites 4yolks 2 slices Dave's killer bread, cup of melon


i like the bread Nach, seeds in it gives it a good texture

Triple Zero greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

2 venison/beef meatballs and sketi

----------


## NACH3

> i like the bread Nach, seeds in it gives it a good texture
> 
> Triple Zero greek yogurt


Yep good stuff! 

3HB Eggs, bagel w/tomato, lil more melon(2/3c)

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast= 4 eggs 2 slices whole wheat bread

Now= 2 eggs, 1 chicken breast, protien muffin, shake

----------


## NACH3

12.87oz tilapia, 260g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey and pasta

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1c jasmine rice

----------


## RaginCajun

half a link of smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and small sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken and greens ugh... i am hungry!!

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and sweat potato

----------


## Sfla80

Left is hers (seabass )

Right is mine (blk grouper)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Homemade chicken noodle soup

----------


## Bio-Active

> Homemade chicken noodle soup <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160308"/>


are those whole wheat noodles?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> are those whole wheat noodles?


Egg noodles. The wife won't eat anything else.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Egg noodles. The wife won't eat anything else.


mine makes my food special  :Wink:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> mine makes my food special


Lol. I hear ya brother! I actually made this, the princess is a bit under the weather this evening.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol. I hear ya brother! I actually made this, the princess is a bit under the weather this evening.


now that's sure nice of you  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> now that's sure nice of you


Well, she's my girl.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Green beans with a lil bacon backstrap in it

Later on, cottage cheese with sugar free jello cheesecake and a lil natty pb

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Green beans with a lil bacon backstrap in it
> 
> Later on, cottage cheese with sugar free jello cheesecake and a lil natty pb


Not a bean on the planet that doesn't like a little bacon cooked with them.

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 7oz baked chicken breast, rice

About 1.25hrs ago - 12.63oz tilapia, jasmine rice(1c), green beans

Now - 2 rice cakes PB

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Earlier - 7oz baked chicken breast, rice
> 
> About 1.25hrs ago - 12.63oz tilapia, jasmine rice(1c), green beans
> 
> Now - 2 rice cakes PB


NACH, just read an article...something about plummeting tilapia populations.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 73rr

Steak. Broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## irlkev

Protein pancakes, coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WORKOUT- scoop of ground chicken sloppy joe, 3 egg whites, one whole egg, slice of dave's killer seed bread, and big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## RaginCajun

> NACH, just read an article...something about plummeting tilapia populations.


Hahaha!

----------


## NACH3

> NACH, just read an article...something about plummeting tilapia populations.


I wonder why  :Shrug:  lol

8 whites 2 yolks, oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 1 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs, whole wheat slice of bread

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs, bagel

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple zero peach greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tuna salad Sammi on Dave's killer bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground chicken sloppy joe on dave's killer seed bread

----------


## 73rr

Earlier, chicken breast spinach salad

Now, ground turkey and some pasta and hot sauce

----------


## 22-250

Home made all meat chili in corn tortillas with olive oil sauteed jalapenos on top.

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, jasmine rice(1c), greens

----------


## Splifton

-1 cup of honey yogurt
-1/2 cup of steel cut oats
-chopped up some strawberries and bananas

Mix it all up and top it off with some cinammon!

And.... a bowl of Count Chocula

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Tuna(6oz) Dave's killer bread

2 rice cakes w/PB - gotta eat these earlier lol

----------


## RaginCajun

smoked jalapeno and cheddar venison sausage and a sweet pot

congrats nach!

----------


## NACH3

> smoked jalapeno and cheddar venison sausage and a sweet pot
> 
> congrats nach!


Thx RC  :Smilie: 

More tuna salad(6oz) 1slice Dave's killer bread/over baby spinach - FF Italian

----------


## Zodiac82

1..steak burrito
2..chicken salad...with bread mixed
3..bean and chicken burrito
4..questbar
5..chicken burrito


CONGRATS Nach and Bio...on the promo!

I was just thinkin About a day ago..I didn't think we had any members titled as a monitor since the last batch of promotions

----------


## RaginCajun

Few Bread and butter pickle spears

----------


## 73rr

2 chicken breasts, sweat potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Big bowl of Cottage cheese with lil natty pb and sugar free pistachio jello

Congrats Bio!

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160326

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 73rr

Steak and broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training s'mores quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground chicken sloppy joe on dave's killer seed bread and big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2yolks, bowl of fruit Dave killer bread

----------


## Bodacious

2 eggs .75 cup of oat with shake in it. With sugar free jam for some flavor. Cup of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

3 HB eggs, bagel

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs.whole wheat slice of bread and a shake

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia jasmine rice greens

----------


## 22-250

Peanut Pure Protein Bar and French Roast Coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli

sante fe grilled chicken sammy with baked chips

also had some soft serve in a cone! REPORTED!

----------


## 73rr

Earlier I had ground beef and broccoli 

Now I'm eating ground turkey and some pasta

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple zero peach greek yogurt

----------


## 73rr

Little earlier I had 2 chicken breasts. 
Now I'm having a 24 Oz chicken spinach salad with olive oil

----------


## Bio-Active

> Big bowl of Cottage cheese with lil natty pb and sugar free pistachio jello
> 
> Congrats Bio!


Thanks a lot brother!

----------


## NACH3

Earlier had some more tilapia, sweet potatoes, 

Pork loin, sweet potatoes & reg potatoes diced(roasted) w/parsnips - earlier

Now - 8whites 2yolks 1slice of Dave's killer bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of Dave's killer seed bread and a link of smoked jalapeño n chedda venison sausage

----------


## Zodiac82

1...tub of chili
2...tub of tuna and bread
3...steak burrito
4...banana nut bar

----------


## Bodacious

The usual 6.3 oz chicken .5 cup brown rice and green beans.

----------


## 73rr

Buffalo chicken sandwiche

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Big bowl of Cottage cheese with lil natty pb and sugar free pistachio jello

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

cafe bustelo

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal flapjacks topped with natty PB and sugar free maple syrup and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

6 whites 2yolks, oatmeal, lil fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oatmeal flapjacks topped with natty PB and sugar free maple syrup and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk


just made pancake batter too...natty pb in play but saving the oatmeal for oatmeal

so almost cajun

----------


## RaginCajun

> just made pancake batter too...natty pb in play but saving the oatmeal for oatmeal
> 
> so almost cajun


the flapjacks i made this morning consisted of this: 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 3/4 cup of oats, lil dash of baking powder, cinnamon, and brown sugar splenda.

----------


## zaggahamma

> the flapjacks i made this morning consisted of this: 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 3/4 cup of oats, lil dash of baking powder, cinnamon, and brown sugar splenda.


sounds good...think i'll try it next time...mine sucked...i tried ihop recipe...oh well...got a few hundred cals before my 11:30 workout in

had 1 small pancake , 2/3 of an over med egg, and 2 sips milk

333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

inside of a steak, egg, cheese, and potato burrito

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/banana 60+g whey
slice of Dave's killer seeded bread w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bodacious

8oz of grilled fish .5 cup of green beans and 4oz sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy with sweet pot fries

----------


## 73rr

Morning-3 eggs, chicken breast, green beans

3 hours ago- turkey, 2 eggs, whole wheat 2 slices 

Now- 2 chicken breasts, green beans, shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bodacious

Chicken salad with a shake!

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 16.75oz tilapia, 260g sweet potato, asparagus 
Whey shk after lifting

More tilapia(10+oz) asparagus 

Now - chicken fajitas in corn tortilla peppers and all

----------


## 73rr

Buffalo chicken salad. 

Like 30 min Ago I had some smart popcorn.

----------


## Zodiac82

1...

Attachment 160349


2...chili
3...tuna
4...Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz grilled salmon, 2/3c rice, asparagus

Damn fish eatin full today  :Wink:

----------


## 73rr

Chicken and broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training choc chip mint quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites 2yolks, lil fruit, oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bodacious

Pre workout meal .5 cup of oats with shake in them. Half of a chicken wrap.

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee at 845

now panini george foreman heating up for ham egg and swiss goodness

preworkout

probably a couple sips of simply lemonaide

303/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(60+g P) w/banana

2blueberry waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

6whites, 1 slices Dave's killer seeded bread w/sugar free jam

Edit** 1slice not 2

40min later - 6oz tuna salad some on 1slice if Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 225 grams sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

Since 8 pm yesterday I didn't eat. Until 11 am today
Big day ahead of me. (Need to look full haha)

5 chicken breast, tons of broccoli, tons of green peppers, cup of rice, half cup of black beans. 

Around 5:30 today I will be having one shake, 3 donuts and some gummy bears. Supplementing arginine though out the day as well but that doesn't have anything to do with this food log

----------


## NACH3

8oz tilapia, asparagus, 215g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, 240g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and greens

----------


## bloodchoke

Muscle Milk 40g 
fruit cup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.84 oz grilled chicken and greens

----------


## NACH3

Oats and whey earlier lil snack 

Chicken fajitas w/guac

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Dpyle

1 whole egg, 5 whites, tilapia filet and salsa, and 2 small oranges

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

10whites 2yolks, watermelon, oats

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, 3HB Eggs, bagel

----------


## zaggahamma

Caffeine pill and sip of water at 11am

now

french toast 

sip of milk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Caffeine pill and sip of water at 11am now french toast sip of milk


 nice zagga it's about time to start talking basketball again  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> nice zagga it's about time to start taking basketball again


aint that the truth

so happy that overrated traveling full back in the nba wasnt given another title last year

i need to start dvr'ing some basketball action

GO SPURS

----------


## Bio-Active

> aint that the truth
> 
> so happy that overrated traveling full back in the nba wasnt given another title last year
> 
> i need to start dvr'ing some basketball action
> 
> GO SPURS


Lmao we better get that thread going again

----------


## zaggahamma

That would be of maximus necessity  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Mixed fruit(sm bowl), rice cakes w/PB(2) 

Trying to get loose to go to gym but needed lil more food ATM

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 248 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6.5+oz tilapia, 1c jasmine rice, asparagus

----------


## Bodacious

2 whole eggs .5 cup of eggs white and 6oz ground turkey with 2 pieces of eizikel bread.

----------


## NACH3

Lil fruit 

Pre-w/o beta alanine(2scoops)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lil fruit Pre-w/o beta alanine(2scoops)


is this your main pre workout now?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato. Saving some room for my cheat meal later before the game  :Smilie:

----------


## Bodacious

6.5oz Chicken Wrap with light cheese not much with 8oz sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> is this your main pre workout now?


Yeah but I just haven't decided if I want to try the new C4x50(2+g beta alanine citruline/Argenine blend and niacin?) they were all out and I keep hearing it's quite powerful -- b/c I always said the reg C4 sucked lol -- since I just heard that you said Mr Hyde got changed I didn't bother... They didn't do anything with the neon volt pre yet, huh?? 

Recovery drink AAB(35gP-60gC-1gsugar)
Cooking off some chicken now - 

Tuna salad(egg/celery/blk olive/onion) on Dave's killer seeded Bread

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah but I just haven't decided if I want to try the new C4x50(2+g beta alanine citruline/Argenine blend and niacin?) they were all out and I keep hearing it's quite powerful -- b/c I always said the reg C4 sucked lol -- since I just heard that you said Mr Hyde got changed I didn't bother... They didn't do anything with the neon volt pre yet, huh?? Recovery drink AAB(35gP-60gC-1gsugar) Cooking off some chicken now - Tuna salad(egg/celery/blk olive/onion) on Dave's killer seeded Bread


 mr Hyde is back on the market

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken spinach wrap with sweet potato fries

----------


## NACH3

> mr Hyde is back on the market


Awesome! I'm goin' for it this time!  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Awesome! I'm goin' for it this time!


 strongest pre workout I have ever tried for sure

----------


## NACH3

> strongest pre workout I have ever tried for sure


Roger that  :Smilie: 

6+oz tilapia, 240g sweet potato, steamed squash

----------


## NACH3

Im gettin a milkshake tonight sm lol :Wink: 

Chicken squash

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bodacious

2 PB Rice cakes!!!

----------


## papathesmurf

6 oz beef tenderloin two cups white rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

Another quest bat

----------


## almostgone

8 oz chicken breast, 1 Tbsp. of BBQ sauce, 4 oz. sweet potato, undetermined quantity of asparagus.
1 oz. almonds 2 hours prior to the meal above.

----------


## NACH3

10whites mixed fruit. Oats

----------


## almostgone

6 oz. of roast, 1 med. red potato, a few carrots.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs, bagel 

Edit** no shk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

6whites, oats w/whey 2scoops

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast 235g sweet potato, squash

----------


## Bodacious

PB and Banana sandwich. Love these.

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> PB and Banana sandwich. Love these.


Bod I'm on a PB kick - I'm makin one too... Ever fry em lol AWESOMESAUCE!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bod I'm on a PB kick - I'm makin one too... Ever fry em lol AWESOMESAUCE!


I wish I could but when I cut I just cannot do the fats

----------


## NACH3

> I wish I could but when I cut I just cannot do the fats


I thought that was your main fuel source - just not the PB

----------


## Bio-Active

> I thought that was your main fuel source - just not the PB


no not on my cut it's mainly pro carbs and then the greens that are really negatives

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

3 oz Sirloin and 3 oz shredded chicken one whole wheat Tortillas with Mozzarella cheese on top. Nachos

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia. Jasmine rice squash

----------


## NACH3

> no not on my cut it's mainly pro carbs and then the greens that are really negatives


Gotcha - that's right I've been seeing you carb cycle...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Gotcha - that's right I've been seeing you carb cycle...


Yeah bro the fats make me bloat. Unless i pull more carbs out but then i get flat. What a balancing act you know  :Frown:  I got this though  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

Wife found a new spot....Pretty damn good

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wife found a new spot....Pretty damn good


That looks good!

----------


## Bodacious

> Bod I'm on a PB kick - I'm makin one too... Ever fry em lol AWESOMESAUCE!


No I have never Fried them....lol...might have to give it a good though, bet its good. I am going to start cutting some cals out starting next week. Plus lower the fats. I had to get one more in before hand first. 

I have 6 weeks left before I go on vacation so I need to start trimming down. Not much though.

----------


## Sfla80

> That looks good!


It was! Good spot now. I ordered the wrong thing my wife wanted but ended up being the best thing we ordered lmao. 

Told her she should just let me order for now on.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> It was! Good spot now. I ordered the wrong thing my wife wanted but ended up being the best thing we ordered lmao. 
> 
> Told her she should just let me order for now on.


Ya i feel just right to. Not still hungry and not over full

----------


## Bio-Active

RTD Choc Muscle Milk

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Beef steak and a few carrots.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites, 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain - lil fruit

& a coffee

----------


## 73rr

3 eggs, BP and a banana on whole wheat bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs, bagel, shk w/nana

----------


## Bodacious

post workout meal 8oz tiliapia .75 cup green bean .75 cup of brown rice

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast, had a ground chicken sloppy joe on dave's killer seed bread

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato


having the same meal, except my chicken boobie might be 5.78oz!

----------


## Bio-Active

> having the same meal, except my chicken boobie might be 5.78oz!


 at least you are measuring it  :Wink:

----------


## Bodacious

1 Cup of oats and a shake

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c jasmine rice, squash

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken titty and triple zero greek yogurt

----------


## 73rr

Earlier = spinach salad with hard boiled eggs, chopped chicken, and olive oil and vinegar for dressing 

Now= ground turkey, broccoli

----------


## NACH3

12.84oz tilapia, 245g sweet potato

----------


## Bodacious

5 oz chicken and 4oz sweet potato around 4 today

----------


## Bodacious

8 oz grilled chicken .75 cups brown rice and .75 cups of green beans for dinner.

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and sweat potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80

For the guys that don't venture into the dungeon. Tonight's prego wife craving was lobster lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> For the guys that don't venture into the dungeon. Tonight's prego wife craving was lobster lol <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160387"/>

----------


## Bio-Active

> For the guys that don't venture into the dungeon. Tonight's prego wife craving was lobster lol


I like those greens brother  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken bobbie and bowl of edamame

----------


## Sfla80

> I like those greens brother


The wife's lmao.....I hate asparagus. ..

And I forgot mine leafy green at work :/

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160388"/>


Lmafo

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1c jasmine rice, squash

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, few raspberries, lil milk, and lil sugar free cheesecake jello pudding, all mixed up. I put it in the freezer for a lil while

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## 73rr

1/2 lbs of tilapia and green beans!

Yep I stole this from u nach! Cheap easy and tastes great

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar.

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats w/whey

----------


## RaginCajun

ground chicken sloppy joe on dave's killer seed bread

Big glass of high protein low sugar milk

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bodacious

.75 cup of oats with a protein shake in them. With cup of coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## 73rr

6 hard boiled eggs, 1 whole wheat slice bread, pb and a banana

----------


## RaginCajun

someone brought donuts to work!!!! 

I am doing my best to resist (the donuts are like a hot woman looking at you sucking her thumb and twirling her hair!)

and bio, forgot to weigh my chicken yesterday but did today!

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs, bagel 

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

strawberry cheesecake greek yogurt 80 cals, 12g protein (tastes too good to be true!)

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk, w/nana(60+g P)

Lite Greek yogurt 10g P

----------


## Bodacious

Chicken soup the wife made with extra chicken and 5oz sweet potato. Post workout meal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken boobie and sweet tater

----------


## RaginCajun

i am already hungry again!

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken 245g sweet potato squash

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar

----------


## 73rr

Earlier I had a shake and broccoli 

30 min ago I had ground turkey and broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken titty and broccoli with cheese

----------


## NACH3

12.45oz tilapia, 220g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bodacious

Shake and 2 boiled eggs

----------


## Bodacious

8 oz chicken .75 cups of rice ans .75 cups of green beans ...last full meal of the day.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breasts and sweet potatoes

----------


## NACH3

13.15oz tilapia, 245g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

3 zucchini veggie patties now

Lil later, cottage cheese with sugar free cheesecake jello pudding and raspberries

----------


## Bio-Active

> 3 zucchini veggie patties now
> 
> Lil later, cottage cheese with sugar free cheesecake jello pudding and raspberries


Sugar free cheesecake? I have to find that.... How many calories are in it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sugar free cheesecake? I have to find that.... How many calories are in it?






I use the pack about three times, sprinkle it in my cottage cheese, add a lil high protein low sugar milk, and a few raspberries. Throw it in the freezer for a little while and it feels and tastes like cheating

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160392

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde and post training Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of daves killer seed bread, two egg whites, one whole egg, and a lil cheese 

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs. 1 banana, pd on whole wheat bread

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee and creamer

----------


## NACH3

8whites, lite Greek yogurt, 2slices of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 220 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie on Dave's killer seed bread with a lil cheese and pickles

----------


## 73rr

Shake early 

Now I'm eating ground turkey and broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

small bag of baked lays chips

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple Zero Vanilla greek yogurt

Zagga, i see you peeking'!

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken boobie

----------


## 73rr

Chicken. Sweet Potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier - slice of killer seed bread with a lil natty pb and sugar free blackberry jam

Now - chicken titty and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

casein shake

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## Trevis

martini.

----------


## RaginCajun

cottage cheese with sugar free cheesecake jello pudding and raspberries

----------


## NACH3

What a long day 

I had - 2 8oz baked chicken breasts 3c jasmine rice, green beans(2 meals) 

Whey shk after w/o - 2 quest bars

Casein shk now... Cottage cheese, oats,

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Preworkout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of daves killer seed bread, two egg whites, one whole egg, and a lil cheese 

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats w/whey; slice of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast with mrs. buttersworth

h20

preworkout

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs, bagel, lil mixed fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

444/day

----------


## 73rr

4 hard boiled eggs. Whole wheat slice bread. Banana

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Rotisserie chicken breast, mashed taters w/corn

----------


## zaggahamma

small zagga pwo shake 

and a 1/3 of a chimi and lil more snackin at the best tex mex in florida

Tijuana Flats

water

1313/day

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey. Broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

general tso's chicken made fresh to order (they only use breast meat), brown rice, and a bowl of hot n sour soup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bodacious

6oz chicken .5 cup brown right and 4.oz sweet potato.... This was around noon today. 

Shake around 2:30ish

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato 1/2c jasmine rice, green beans

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160417

----------


## zaggahamma

couple solo cups

with lemonaide and vodka

1750/day

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast. Sweet Potato

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast on 2 slices of Dave's killer seeded bread(earlier) 

Lil bowl of kashi High P cereal(lil skim milk to wet it)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie , slice of Dave's killer seed bread, chedda, and a pickle

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160418

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160418"/>


Looking big scrapple daddy!

Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

cottage cheese with sugar free cheesecake jello pudding and raspberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Fried chicken booby 
And leg and wing

 :Smilie: 

Tad tater salad 

6 sips pepsi

2444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## Sfla80

Ugh...horrible day. 

Fast food here :/

Burnt the fvck out of.my hand. Two people called out of work....busy as hell. Just didn't have it in me today.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Grilled salmon, salad, green beans, lil rice

----------


## NACH3

Lite Cottage cheese

----------


## 73rr

Homemade protien bar.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

6whites 2slices of Dave's killer seeded bread w/sug free jam

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

4HB eggs, bagel, fruit salad, and a big arse coconut water(1+L) better than an IV of saline lol

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee 930am

now

egg salad sammy 

few sips lemonaide

sammy was too small so shared a thigh with the dog

400/day

----------


## bloodchoke

H2O, 6 egg whites, 2 cup prepared oats with cinnamon, blueberries, and skim milk; half a bagel dry, 1 slice of Dave's toasted (dry), coffee, coffee, coffee.

----------


## novastepp

I made a breakfast burrito this morning when I had some extra time. 3 eggs, 2 red potatoes, red pepper, melted mozz cheese, chopped onion, shredded mozz cheese, salsa, wrapped in a high fiber tortilla. Oh. My. Gawwwwwd.

----------


## novastepp

eh...

----------


## novastepp

> H2O, 6 egg whites, 2 cup prepared oats with cinnamon, blueberries, and skim milk; half a bagel dry, 1 slice of Dave's toasted (dry), coffee, coffee, coffee.


Nice  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Tex mex again

Shared an entree

Few sips coke

913/day

----------


## DCI

My own homemade chicken curry rice and homemade slaw with victoria sponge cake that my mother made piggy but yum

----------


## bloodchoke

veggie chili with rice.

I'm originally Texas and I don't watch college football or put meat in my chili. Bloodchoke: disappointing folks since 1970.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## bloodchoke

> couple solo cups
> 
> with lemonaide and vodka
> 
> 1750/day


When life gives you lemons, add vodka!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looking big scrapple daddy!
> 
> Greek yogurt


Lol....thanks man...time to increase my cardio 

1..chicken salad 
2..2 slices of pizza
3..banana and carb bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilling 3 savings packs of chicken for my next weeks food prep  :Smilie: 

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## DCI

250g turkey mince with cayenne chilli pepper with garlic hot paprika and some prawns with potatoes.

----------


## Bodacious

rice cake with PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 2x 7oz sweet potato Greens Beans 

Grill ed Ahi Tuna, sweet pot fries, Greens

----------


## bloodchoke

baked chicken sandwich with raw spinach, banana, glass of skim milk, sugar-free Hawaiian Punch.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Had a bowl of homemade steak/veg soup - 5lbs steak cut into cubes, barley, carrots, kidney/garbanzo beans, celery broth more veggies lol it was awesome(

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites, oats, banana

----------


## NACH3

3HB eggs bagel & a big arse coconut water

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout MR Hyde Post training 5.65 oz grilled chicken breast 293 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast

1/2 cup milk

instant expresso coffee

555/day

----------


## bloodchoke

5 whole medium-size eggs, oats, breads w/ sugar-free preserves, cafe

----------


## NACH3

Tuna salad Sammi on Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## bloodchoke

6 oz roast, 5 oz potatoes, s-f Hawaiian Punch

----------


## Bio-Active

6.10 oz grilled chicken breast 219 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, rice green beans

----------


## NACH3

Bowl of steak/veggie soup, slice of Dave's killer seeded bread w/better believe it's not butter

Edit that was over brown rice - ad they say in Louisiana - 'it isn't a meal without rice'

----------


## Bio-Active

5.74 oz grilled chicken breast 213 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Had a quest bar

PB & honey hlf a Sammi (earlier) 

2pb rice cakes

----------


## Bio-Active

Trip tip on chiabata

----------


## NACH3

> Trip tip on chiabata


Sounds good!  :Smilie:  on ciabatta too

Edit** switched it up -- rotisserie chicken breast, mashed taters(splash of gravy) corn/& green beans

----------


## NACH3

2rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites, oats, banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

6whites, 2whole wheat blueberry waffles(w/sug free syrup) had to get some Bio  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Work out Mr Hyde Post training 6 oz grilled chicken breast 215 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 212 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 7oz tuna salad, 
2rice cakes w/PB banana

7oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, greens

----------


## NACH3

ON-GS 2scoops(30g/each P 1g Sug) 'choc shake'

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz of chicken 1/2 cup of rice. I'm experimenting with less carbs and higher fat. The last time I went paleo I felt horrible both in the gym and in class so now I'm just going to try a less extreme version of a ketogenic diet.

----------


## Mp859

> 8 oz of chicken 1/2 cup of rice. I'm experimenting with less carbs and higher fat. The last time I went paleo I felt horrible both in the gym and in class so now I'm just going to try a less extreme version of a ketogenic diet.


 Where is the fat?

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

PB & sug free jam on a slice of Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## Bio-Active

> 


Nice brother..... Having my cheat meal tonight  :Wink:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Nice brother..... Having my cheat meal tonight


Awesome! What's the cheat meal consist of???

----------


## Bio-Active

> Awesome! What's the cheat meal consist of???


 lol it will be 6 oz of meat with whole wheat tortilla chips Mozzarella cheese and salsa. Everything weighed of course  :Wink:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> lol it will be 6 oz of meat with whole wheat tortilla chips Mozzarella cheese and salsa. Everything weighed of course


I wouldn't expect anything less brother. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wouldn't expect anything less brother. Lol


Me either!

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich

----------


## NACH3

> Me either!


X2 on that

----------


## NACH3

12.79oz tilapia 230g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 12.79oz tilapia 230g sweet potato, green beans


Those poor, helpless tilapia! Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Nachos

----------


## NACH3

> Those poor, helpless tilapia! Lol


Get In my belly!

----------


## kelkel

Brownies. The food, not the girl scout type......

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Brownies. The food, not the girl scout type......


Certainly glad you clarified that.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices Ezekiel toast and a venison cheddar n green onion burger (homemade)

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 10whites, 2slices of Dave's killer seeded bread w/sug free jelly

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 3.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Oats, whey(2scoops)

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero strawberry greek yogurt

coffee with creamer

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 220g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

half a link of smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and half a sweet tater

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast was 4 eggs banana whole grain bread

30 min ago I had chicken breast and broccoli

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and black beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

half a link of smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and half a sweet tater

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk w/banana

7oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Veggie/steak soup/over 1/2c rice

----------


## Zodiac82

1..Attachment 160440
2...couple slice of pizza
3...carb bar x2...caffeine pills
4...carb bar...burrito

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey and sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160442"/>


Nice

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160442"/>


Yummm

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison cheddar and green onion burger and broccoli and cheese

----------


## Bodacious

fish brown rice and green beans.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese and raspberries

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil slow cooked chicken

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 7oz baked chicken breast, 220g sweet potato, green beans

Quest bar - cottage cheese(lil pineapple)

Now casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats & a banana

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bodacious

Cup of oats with a shake (Pre Workout)

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices of Ezekiel toast, 3 eggs 1 whole, cheese, and 3 strips of bacon 

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## NACH3

I'm starving lol

Veggie/steak soup(no added salt) over rice

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk(2scoops) w/1/2banana & a 'lot' of coffee 

Edit* 1whole wheat blueberry waffle plain

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs, banana, 1 slice whole wheat bread

----------


## NACH3

Lite/fit Greek yogurt(strawberry)

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple Zero Peach Greek Yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken boobie and a sweet tater

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken 265g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## bloodchoke

9 oz pork steak, ~1 cup pan-seared brussel sprouts (I LOVE pungent greens!!)

EDIT: banana and half a red delicious. Why not!

----------


## bloodchoke

> Lite/fit Greek yogurt(strawberry)


Have you tried the vanilla? So good..

----------


## 73rr

2 and 1/2 hours ago=chicken and broccoli 

Now= ground turkey and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill n water at 5am

couple mini muffin tops couple sips skim milk around 7 

banana round 11

now on beer #5 (2 sam adams pints, 1 magic hat, 2nd dogfish) WOW LOTTA CERVESA!!!!!!!!!!!

1200-1300 cals/day

ribs n carrots been in slow cooker all day............just added few different bbq sauces and pear relish.......

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison cheddar and green onion burger (no bun)

----------


## RaginCajun

> caffeine pill n water at 5am
> 
> couple mini muffin tops couple sips skim milk around 7 
> 
> banana round 11
> 
> now on beer #5 (2 sam adams pints, 1 magic hat, 2nd dogfish) WOW LOTTA CERVESA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1200-1300 cals/day
> ...


5 beers and I am still at work!

where are you?

----------


## NACH3

> Have you tried the vanilla? So good..


Yes sir, & Awesome is right! 

Big bowl of steak/veggie soup(no salt) over rice!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Attachment 160447
2...2 pieces of pizza
3...carb bar and caffeine pills

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk... 

Quest bar

----------


## tectime

Lobster tail with butter baked pot. with butter salad with blue cheese ! Now gym time!

----------


## bloodchoke

nonfat cottage cheese and nonfat greek yogurt, half an apple.

my friend is taking me for a latte right now.

----------


## Bodacious

Shake with PB scoop.

----------


## zaggahamma

> 5 beers and I am still at work!
> 
> where are you?


Was at home when i posted dat

----------


## zaggahamma

Now most of dis n only sip of the drink

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pull pork...bread

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and some edamame

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160452

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with natty PB and sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Salted caramel ice cream 

Few miniatures snickers 

2888/day

----------


## bloodchoke

roast, broccoli, 1/2 gallon skim milk.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Last night - 8oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, green beans

Chicken sammi on Daves killer 

Big bowl of steak/veggie soup over rice
Cottage cheese/casein

Now - 10whites oats yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices Ezekiel toast and a venison cheddar n green onion burger (homemade)

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## bloodchoke

water, 6 egg whites, 2 cups oats, 1 cup blueberries, 2 bread servings, coffee(s)

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk/nana, 2blueberry whole wheat waffles!

----------


## NACH3

> Two slices Ezekiel toast and a venison cheddar n green onion burger (homemade)
> 
> Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk


.

Every time I see that damn choc milk I want a huge real glass(whole milk style thick lol)

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs, whole wheat slice bread, banana

----------


## NACH3

Sm bowl of steak veggie soup over rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Edit that sm bowl turned into a big one ^^

Edit** 1slice of Dave's killer w/4-5oz chicken

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 265g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had a old zagga meal - 12 chick fla nuggets with sauce

had one of those small bags of m&ms

coffee with creamer now

----------


## NACH3

PB & sug free jam on 1slice of Dave's

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey and green beans

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey/hlf banana

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Attachment 160460
2...Quest bar
3.. 2 slices of pizza
4..banana...carb bar...2 caffeine pills

----------


## Bodacious

> 1...Attachment 160460
> 2...Quest bar
> 3.. 2 slices of pizza
> 4..banana...carb bar...2 caffeine pills


lol...

----------


## Bodacious

Shake plus an apple.

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 260g sweet pot, greens

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 bites of a quest bar. I should be eating real food but nothing prepared and I am HANgry!

----------


## 73rr

Buffalo chicken wrap and a buffalo chicken spinach salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Homemade egg fried rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol...


???





Attachment 160461

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 bites of a quest bar. I should be eating real food but nothing prepared and I am HANgry!


Haha, eat you HANgry person you!

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier- link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and a sweet tater

Now - link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and a triple zero peach Greek yogurt

----------


## NACH3

Baked Chicken shredded w/a 1/2 avocado on Dave's killer -- on a Sammi kick 

Sm bowl steak/veg soup

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak, 1 med. red potato, "X" amount of steamed broccoli.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats, banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Two slices Ezekiel toast and a venison cheddar n green onion burger (homemade)

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk (Nach, glass only has 6g of sugar so just as much as my protein powder had and has 13g of protein)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel. Read and sugar free syrup

----------


## almostgone

A huge bowl of homemade chicken vegetable soup.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Earlier lite & fit Greek yogurt - strawberry 10g P 80cals

Steak/veggie soup over rice/barley 

Nice RC! I'll be looking into it - surely lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant express0 coffee

And 4/5 of this

Now banana 

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

tortilla, egg, bacon, and sirrachi

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black 

Tilapia, 220g sweet potato, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken Sammy and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake in progress

Yum city 

1155

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cold titty

1313/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast= 4 eggs, banana, grapes 
2nd meal= chicken, whey
3rd meal= ground turkey, green beans

----------


## Bodacious

8oz of chicken with .75 cups of rice wrapped in a wrap. With some .5 cups of greens.

----------


## NACH3

Had PB and Sug free jelly on Daves killer - 2 blueberry wheat waffles earlier 

Tilapia, 260g sweet potato, greens

Now baked chicken breast, jasmine rice, greens

----------


## zaggahamma

vodka and raspberry lemonaide

couple stirred

now one shaken  :Smilie: 

1639/day

----------


## DCI

Home made lean mince burgers made with garlic, hot paprika, cayenne chili pepper, hot chili powder with some 65g rice they are amazing to eat.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 1/4

2500/day

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 265g sweet potato, green beans & an avocado

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola w milk 

Yum

2900

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Attachment 160468
2...Attachment 160469
3...carb bar
4...2 caffeine pills
5...chicken sandwhich
6...burger

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - tilapia,green beans, avocado

Cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Grilled salmon rice & a side salad

Lil lasagna - I'm starving

Edit - plus 6oz steak!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats, banana & a yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

lil egg ham n light cheddar scramble

.5 slice dry toast

sip of rasp lemonaide

300/day pre workout

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/nana, 

Now 
Tilapia, jasmine rice, greens

----------


## RaginCajun

had this for breakfast earlier : Two slices Ezekiel toast and a venison cheddar n green onion burger (homemade)

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

coffee with creamer

----------


## bloodchoke

Breakfast:
water, egg whites, oats, berries, breads, coffee

Now:
greek yogurt, cottage cheese (both non-fat)
1/2 an apple

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

963/day

----------


## NACH3

Waffles w/PB and Sug free jelly 

Nature made granola bars

----------


## Bodacious

.75 cups of greens and 4 to 5 oz of chicken.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

2 pints SA

Buff-alo wings  :Smilie: 

1666

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia/chicken rice green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Attachment 160477
2...chicken wings
3...Quest bar

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast= 3 eggs banana
2nd= whey shake 2 scoops, fruit, almonds
3rd= chicken breast, broccoli 
4th= ground turkey, shake 2 scoops. 
I hate my Fridays and Saturdays

----------


## NACH3

Chicken Sammi on Dave's killer(even a lil ranch) 1tbl sp

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bodacious

half of a chicken and a large sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - baked chicken breast(6oz) rice greens
Cottage cheese, PB w/Sug free jelly(3 rice cakes)

Cheat meal - 
3 chicken enchiladas, rice/beans(guac) -- yuuumnmmm

----------


## 73rr

Pork tenderloin, asparagus, mushrooms with olive oil on them

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160480

----------


## Zodiac82

Oh...and a lil John Daly

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

few more of my wings around 10pm

blueberries

strawberries

1 shrimp and a small bite mash taters

1999

now a raspberry lemonaide martini

2121/day  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd and final martini

2222

vanilla milkshake

2999

----------


## 73rr

3 egga, banana, whole wheat bread

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## Bodacious

cup of oats with shake in them. Banana and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

8-10whites, oats, banana

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast

----------


## zaggahamma

lil milk

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6.07 oz grilled chicken breast 280 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

15.75oz tilapia, 2c jasmine rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

> 15.75oz tilapia, 265g sweet potato


That's a lot of tilapia  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's a lot of tilapia


agree...his back must have been hungry

----------


## NACH3

> That's a lot of tilapia


It was  :Smilie:  

And my back is hangry, Zaggs!

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o whey shk

2 blueberry whole wheat waffles plain

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast panini. Spinach salad with buffalo chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

Homemade Nachos 5.83 oz sliced sirloin on Tortilla chips topped with Mozzarella cheese with Salsa on the side

----------


## 73rr

Grilled chicken strips. Vegs

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich.....6pc chicken strip and fries

Lil chickfila homage to Zagga lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

RTD Choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160485"/>


Gathering goin on over there??

Looks good

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz ground turkey/1/4 sweet potato.

----------


## Sfla80

> Gathering goin on over there??
> 
> Looks good


No. Wife and I love cheese. 

Usually get 5...the other thing with grapes is baked brie with sugar free jam.

Cheese ends up lasting a few days.

But days like these kill me. Hate whole foods. Spent almost 200 there

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bodacious

2 cups of coffee with scoop of protein in each. Then off for some Sunday morning cardio.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

7oz rotisserie chicken, 265g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## 73rr

Protien pan cakes and 3 eggs

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

pizza with wife

----------


## NACH3

Oats w/whey & a banana

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 256 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bodacious

.5 cup egg whites 2 whole eggs 2 pieces of Ezekiel Bread

----------


## NACH3

2waffles(whole wheat plain)/whey shk

Pre-w/o

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar..... Trying to make things meet have to meet Mom for her birthday lunch at noon

----------


## Zodiac82

> No. Wife and I love cheese.
> 
> Usually get 5...the other thing with grapes is baked brie with sugar free jam.
> 
> Cheese ends up lasting a few days.
> 
> But days like these kill me. Hate whole foods. Spent almost 200 there


Lol.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160501

----------


## Bio-Active

7 oz sirloin with baked potato and steamed broccoli

----------


## NACH3

13.46oz tilapia, sweet potato 265g, green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Rd 2

Attachment 160504

----------


## NACH3

Chicken Sammi on Dave's killer seeded bread

----------


## NACH3

Pck of tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Steak/veggie soup over a lil rice(has barley in it too)

Edit** Threw a lil ground beef in there

----------


## NACH3

Casein shk 

Got some Shepard's pie coming up - my portion has low Fat cheese :/ but a lot of beef, mashed taters(real), corn & onions

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake choc

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## almostgone

Whey isolate shake about 1.5 ago. 2 oz. habanero almonds now.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

6whites, big bowl of oats, lite Greek yogurt, Apple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

12+oz Tilapia, jasmine rice(1+c), green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 279 grams sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast=3 eggs and protien pancakes 
2nd= chicken and vegs 
3rd= ground turkey and broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## TheTaxMan

Cheat meal, chinese takeaway

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Attachment 160509
2...questbar
3...Turkey club

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

5oz tilapia, 5oz ground beef, mashed taters greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Got chicken in the oven... 

12.65oz tilapia, 265g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast. Green beans

----------


## NACH3

Chicken Sammi on Dave's killer, w/some Cajun trail mix

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## papathesmurf

8 oz of ground turkey 1 cup of white rice. 1st leg day of the week tomorrow.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160512

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bodacious

PB Rice cake and shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Oats, 8whites, Apple

Edit** no whey iso

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

2blueberry wheat waffles plain, whey shk(2scoops)

----------


## DCI

300g chicken 65g rice and 150g green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

7ozbaked chicken breast, 1.5c jasmine rice/hlf a sweet pot, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bodacious

3oz ground turkey, 7 oz chicken, large sweet potato, .75 cup of greens and .5 cup eggs whites and 2 whole eggs. Post workout meal.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

RTD choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## CaptainGoose

Box of KD and 200g horse meat

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bodacious

3/4 cup of oats with shake in them. Cup of Coffee.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

8am grits n eggs 

9am strawberries n blueberries 

1030am sf red bull

361/day

Preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 10whites, oats w/whey, Apple 

Yogurt

Tilapia, 2c rice

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, sweet pot(235g) broccoli

----------


## 22-250

7 oz chicken breast and 8 oz rice

----------


## CaptainGoose

breakfast:
60g oatmeal
1 scoop protein with water, muscle pharm combat powder
2 hard boiled eggs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein patties - 3. Trying to conserve calories today....for tomorrow's feast  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160529

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken(7oz), sweet potato(260g), broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

230pm lil pot roast

530pm coffee

1400

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## CaptainGoose

100g horse meat
60g oatmeal
1 scoop protein, musclepharm combat powder

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken and watermelon 

2100

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8 egg omelette w/all veggies, potatoes and onions roasted, glass of apple juice(going w/simply Apple) awesome!

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

happy thanksgiving bros and girls  :Smilie:

----------


## Bodacious

Coffee with scoop of protein in it.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Greaseless fried Turkey, shrimp mirliton casserole, sweet potato casserole, crawfish cheesecake, and apple pie crunch!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Happy thanksgiving folks

Attachment 160548

----------


## bartman314

nach and bio-active - great to see your new title on your posts... congrats again - you guys are a great add.

wrt to eating. uhm... turkey with all the fixins.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## TheTaxMan

Eggs eggs eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160557

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Earlier whites, oats Apple 

8whites, 2blueberry waffles plain

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 160557


on the go again scrapple daddy

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake now

instant coffee earlier

613/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> on the go again scrapple daddy


Nah...hodgepodge of some stuff at work..

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Small pwo shake 

And 3 teriyaki wings

1111/day

----------


## NACH3

Earlier mixed fruit whey shk & oats

Tilapia, sweet pot(265g), broccoli casserole

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and greens

----------


## wellshii

Half cup steel cut organic oats and 2 scrambled eggs cooked in organic olive oil. No,the eggs aren't free range,can't afford it.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## DCI

Dominos pizza

----------


## bartman314

uhm... turkey with all the fixins (hopefully the last time til next year)

----------


## kenny3478

4 Whole eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160568



Attachment 160569

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black 

8whites, 2blueberry waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 246 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of this

And 2 sips coke 

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Also a small piece of flan

613/ day 

Preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 225 grams sweet potato

----------


## CaptainGoose

Macdonalds breakfast wrap

----------


## NACH3

Earlier -- 4HB eggs, bagel, mixed fruit

Turkey on Daves killer

----------


## Bodacious

Earlier today Cup of oats 


BP rice cake with shake

----------


## Bodacious

Bio how many quest bars do you eat a day?? I love those things.

----------


## Bio-Active

Homemade Nachos

----------


## NACH3

13.34oz tilapia, 255g sweet potato, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio how many quest bars do you eat a day?? I love those things.


no more then 2

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160595

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 10whites, mixed fruit, 

Whey shk, blueberry wheat waffles yogurt(lite Greek)

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Quest bar & coffee earlier(w/Splenda) 

7oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c jasmine rice, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7+oz baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active



----------


## Bio-Active

On the scale

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just had a Dominos medium pan tropical pizza... THE WHOLE THING

----------


## NACH3

Just got done cooking another turkey(just turkey) no gravy no sides just good ole Protein

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just had a Dominos medium pan tropical pizza... THE WHOLE THING


Now that's a no no....

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast had 2 slices of Ezekial toast, lil baconed deer roast chunks, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, and a small glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk.

----------


## 73rr

3 eggs hard boiled. Bannana. Sweet Potato. Coffee black.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Whey Shk and plain wheat waffles(it's something hope it stays down)

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken titry and sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6 oz grilled chicken breast 269 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple zero peach greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

navel orange from my dads tree

----------


## Bodacious

Earlier post workout meal 6 to 7 oz chicken .5 cup green beans and 8 oz sweet potato 

Now shake and apple.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-WO - slice of Ezekiel toast with natty pb and sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein Shake

----------


## RaginCajun

8oz Chicken boobies and Tuscan veggie medley

----------


## RaginCajun

One glass of cab

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## somewhatjacked

> Coffee with scoop of protein in it.


Hot coffee? That's creative

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 cup of oats and cup of high protein low sugar milk and a lil brown sugar Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training s'mores quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Sweet potato , lil baconed deer roast chunks, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, dollop of low fat sour cream, and a small glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bodacious

8oz fish .5 cups brown rice .5 cup green beans and 8oz sweet potato post workout meal.

----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz of chicken titty and broccoli and cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

love the titty

preworkout shake

1414/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> love the titty
> 
> preworkout shake
> 
> 1414/day


everyone loves titty, even women!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

light & fit strawberry cheesecake greek yogurt

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just had 100g horse meat with Alfredo sauce.

----------


## RaginCajun

4oz of straight chicken tit

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz of yard bird boobie and some edamame

----------


## RaginCajun

Will be eating this soon, is marinating in the fridge:

Cup of fat free cottage cheese, lil natty pb, lil splash of high protein low sugar vanilla milk, and 1/3 bag of pistachio sugar free jello mix!

----------


## Sfla80

> Will be eating this soon, is marinating in the fridge:
> 
> Cup of fat free cottage cheese, lil natty pb, lil splash of high protein low sugar vanilla milk, and 1/3 bag of pistachio sugar free jello mix!


That sounds awesome. ...

Is that like almond milk?

----------


## RaginCajun

> That sounds awesome. ... Is that like almond milk?






Here is what I use, go through a chocolate and vanilla pretty quickly! I use the vanilla in my oats, so good

----------


## RaginCajun

Pic of the front

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar with Mio flavored water

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Small Sweet potato , lil baconed deer roast chunks, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, dollop of low fat sour cream, and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## kelkel

> 4 oz of yard bird boobie




WTF is that? Sounds like you should be arrested...

----------


## RaginCajun

> WTF is that? Sounds like you should be arrested...


hahaha!

yard bird = chicken!

4 oz of yard bird titty, broccoli with cheese, and a small pack of raisins

----------


## NACH3

Lmao ^^^ 

Got 8whites, a lite & fit Greek yogurt 2 blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, brown rice, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple Zero Peach Greek Yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bodacious

6 oz chicken .5 brown rice .75 cups of greens and a shake

----------


## RaginCajun

navel orange

----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz of yard bird boobie

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bodacious

8ozTaliapia .5 cup brown rice .75 cups of green beans. 
1 boiled egg

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken boob

and 2 chicken wings

small ice cold coke

2100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of Cabernet while my venison green onion chedda burgers cook

----------


## Sfla80

> Glass of Cabernet while my venison green onion chedda burgers cook


Wish I had access to your meats man. Everything sounds great that u eat.

Am I correct u hunt all your own meat?

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison green onion cheddar burger (no bun)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wish I had access to your meats man. Everything sounds great that u eat. Am I correct u hunt all your own meat?


Correct and that's why I'm fat, haha! I love to live off the land! I would love to open up a woods and water type of restaurant but all the meat would have to come from a farm which just doesn't have the same taste as fresh wild game/fish.

There is a good processor close to where I hunt. If I had a house, I would do all the processing myself. I don't think these city slickers in Houston would like to see me deboning a deer in my parking garage, hahahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, lil chocolate sugar free jello, lil natty pb, and a lil dark chocolate cocoa

----------


## Sfla80

> Correct and that's why I'm fat, haha! I love to live off the land! I would love to open up a woods and water type of restaurant but all the meat would have to come from a farm which just doesn't have the same taste as fresh wild game/fish.
> 
> There is a good processor close to where I hunt. If I had a house, I would do all the processing myself. I don't think these city slickers in Houston would like to see me deboning a deer in my parking garage, hahahaha!


Fat lol...isn't that meat leaner???

I couldn't hunt or process but would buy it if had access lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar and water flavored with orange Mio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fat lol...isn't that meat leaner??? I couldn't hunt or process but would buy it if had access lol


Yes very lean, I just eat too much!

----------


## kenny3478

114g Chicken Brest 
1 Whole egg
80g Brown Rice
Broccoli 
2 Scoops Whey Protein

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

8whites, oats, yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

POST WO - Small Sweet potato , 5 strips of bacon, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, dollop of low fat sour cream, and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk.

(i really enjoy this meal!)

----------


## NACH3

> POST WO - Small Sweet potato , 5 strips of bacon, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, dollop of low fat sour cream, and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk.
> 
> (i really enjoy this meal!)


Sounds excellent! 

6 whites, 4HB EGGS, mixed fruit,

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

venison green onion cheddar burger and edamame

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk w/blueberry wheat waffle

----------


## RaginCajun

a small york peppermint patty and a small bad of M&Ms (REPORTED!)

----------


## zaggahamma

caramel frappe

heavenly

1,000/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

venison green onion cheddar burger (no bun)

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - bagel

7.5oz baked chicken breast/& turkey, 2c brown rice, green beans

Post w/o whey shk

----------


## zaggahamma

pot roast

tater carrot onion

gravy

lil red beans n rice

cup of publix premium cookies n cream ice cream

now expresso coffee

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1...egg and potatoes 
2..

Attachment 160664

3..

Attachment 160665

4...2 pb and j sandwhiches

5..chicken salad

----------


## kenny3478

100g Oats 
1 Scoop Whey Protein

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites, oats Apple

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## zaggahamma

2 scrambled eggs

and a canned bis-cue-it  :Smilie: 

lil honey on one half

1.1 oz simply lemonaide

292/day

----------


## RaginCajun

sausage and cheese kolaches! (lost a bet at work, had to bring them)

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 236 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of this

693/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1396/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Cpl...egg sandwhiches
2...steak and cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 201 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bertuzzi

4 Whole eggs and 1 cup of egg whites

----------


## NACH3

Earlier
Lasagna - 
Chicken rice greens
Turkey and sirachi sauce
Cottage cheese 
Bagel w/avocado, tomato, lil veggie C/C 

Now steak fajitas w/a corn tortilla

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

2.88 pints cold sam adams Boston 

1888

Homebound via uber  :Smilie: 

ended with 2 thighs and a leg

2500

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160684



Attachment 160685



Attachment 160686

----------


## Nick147

Beer.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

8whites, Apple, 2blueberry wheat waffles plain

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training 6.17 oz grilled chicken breast 228 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

Threw in my left over steak and veggies(from fajitas) into an omelette good stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

fresh egg salad with fresh bread now

watermelon for dessert

preworkout (245pm)

500/day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, sweet potato greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bertuzzi

Pizza.... that looks like Lasagne.... I can barely move

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1188/day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, sweet pot, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar to get me by till i have my Nachos

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast, 

2 rice cakes w/PB

----------


## Bio-Active

Homemade Nachos with 4 oz tri tip and 2 oz grilled chicken Mozzarella cheese and whole wheat tortilla chips

----------


## NACH3

Earlier
Whey and oats

5:20
Tilapia, greens, cashews

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160706



Attachment 160707

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

usual coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

10 whites, oats apple

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 280 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160723

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken breast and sweet potato again

----------


## NACH3

Earlier whey shk
7oz baked chicken breast jasmine rice, prior to w/o

Now 
edit* had a lit of turkey w/sirachi, sweet potato, greens

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

6.00 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

13+oz tilapia, green beans, cashews

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese(1/2cup) casein shk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am not eating any desserts. Everything else but no donuts, chi late, no cake, no pie...

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. roast, 1 med. red potato, and some extra random veggies that didn't male it into the last pot of soup.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats, apple

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free strup

----------


## RaginCajun

Post fasted Cardio - small sweet potato, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, and lil sour cream. big glass of low sugar high protein chocolate milk.

coffee with creamer

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 2 blueberry waffles, few HB eggs

Tilapia, jasmine rice

----------


## diesel101

7 oz elk steak and small sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

subway chicken footlong and baked chips

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast, sweet potato, greens

----------


## zaggahamma

egg salad sammy round 333pm

early few berries few bites yogurt

lil grits n lil bacon

sf red bull

few sips pepsi and coke

800/day

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Tuna salad
2...

Attachment 160729
3...granola bar and big 100 bar

----------


## RaginCajun

blueberry lite and fit greek yogurt

----------


## Bertuzzi

Meatloaf

----------


## NACH3

Whey shk 

Double serving of oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, jasmine rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bertuzzi

roasted chicken breast

----------


## RaginCajun

leftover duck breast shish kebabs and veggies

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160735

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats, Greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Post fasted Cardio - small sweet potato, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, lil cheese, and lil sour cream. big glass of low sugar high protein chocolate milk.

coffee with creamer

----------


## Bertuzzi

1 cup of Oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Coffee 

Tilapia, jasmine rice(1.5+cups) green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

general tsoa's chicken made fresh to order with some brown rice, egg drop soup, and spring roll

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bertuzzi

meatloaf

----------


## RaginCajun

> meatloaf

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero greek vanilla

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken salad

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 

1+lb of tilapia, 2c jasmine rice/265g sweet potato, green beans

Gonna eat some homemade Turkey Soup(no salt added) all veggies, barley, and I may throw some more Turkey in it(as I cooked another one two days later lol

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^hahaha!

Small glass of cab while waiting for some venison burgers and green beans with smoked/baconed deer roast chunks to cook

----------


## NACH3

,


> ^^^^^^hahaha!
> 
> Small glass of cab while waiting for some venison burgers and green beans with smoked/baconed deer roast chunks to cook


Sounds real good RC!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160743

----------


## RaginCajun

> , Sounds real good RC!


Enjoying some now, delicious!

Always forget how much I like green beans

----------


## NACH3

> Enjoying some now, delicious!
> 
> Always forget how much I like green beans


Green beans are my favorite! They're sweeter too...

Oats and casein shk

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> Green beans are my favorite! They're sweeter too...
> 
> Oats and casein shk


Before the above meal^^ I had a bowl of 2/3c rice w/turkey and veggies and a little broth just enough to soak the rice

----------


## NACH3

Rice cakes w/PB & sug free jam

----------


## Bertuzzi

cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats

Black coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio - oatmeal and 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, and a small glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Lite & Fit Grek Yogurt

Baked chicken breast, 260g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bertuzzi

Oatmeal

----------


## Bodacious

Quest Bar this morning...

1 cup of Oats right now with a shake in them.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

3 pints of sam adams 

Now awaiting a few bites of a country omelette & probably the whole short stack at

IHOP

1444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Turkey soup(homemade) w/all the veggies and tons of turkey - & it's raining out -- fitting!

----------


## Bertuzzi

Ground Chicken Burrito (Lettuce, Tomato, Onion, Low fat Cheese, Low fat Sour Cream, Sriracha)

With some cucumber on the side

----------


## zaggahamma

> Turkey soup(homemade) w/all the veggies and tons of turkey - & it's raining out -- fitting!


Turkeys like rain?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160750



Attachment 160749

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bertuzzi

chicken breast.... so boring

oh yah.... and broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

Few handfuls of walnuts...
Protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

30 grams whey protein and whole wheat crackers. Woke up this morning with no power ugh.... Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

on my 2nd cup instant expresso coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 eggs

1/2 cup grits

butter

lil watermelon

350/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Today

Breakfast- bowl of zagga like oats

Now- hash browns, 2 eggs, angus beef patty, and a proper English muffin

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160761

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna salad 
Crackers

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## jmalls

14oz chicken with Sriracha

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

instant java

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Tangerines.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

egg salad sammich

few ounces simply lemonaide

475/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken beast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier- 8whites, 3 whole wheat blueberry waffles plain

Whey shk 

4HB Eggs, mixed fruit, bagel

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz Baked chicken breast, Jasmine rice 1.5c, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast, 265g sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160772

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, greens, 200g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 22-250

Pork and shrip siu mai and roast beef

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160773

----------


## CaptainGoose

Mcdonalds, 5guys, then mcdonalds again

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee with real whipped cream and cinnamon.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso

----------


## Bio-Active

5.89 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast ans 244 grams sweet potato

----------


## 22-250

10 oz shredded chicken on a pile of chopped cucumbers seasoned with vinegar and Tabasco.

----------


## Bio-Active

Sirloin sandwich with sweet potato fries

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 255 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.71 oz grilled chicken breast 236 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Home made Nachos

----------


## Bio-Active



----------


## zaggahamma

bout to nom on half a beautiful 1lb ribeye

and some baked evoo and onioned sweet taters

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with a lil sweet n low

(fasting until lunch)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke fast with fresh made to order general tso's chicken (boobie meat only) , brown rice, egg drop soup, and a spring roll 

Ate all that and I'm still hungry

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160805"/>


That looks good

Tuna salad and crackers

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple Zero Strawberry greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty with cheese (no bread)

And some natty PB

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160816

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with a lil sweet n low

(fasting until lunch)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

broke fast with subway footlong cheesesteak and baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160820

Then...tuna salad

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero vanilla greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just had a can of Tuna, a protein shake, and oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

2 beef fajita tacos on wheat

Cuban taco grilled chicken and plantains

Lil chips and queso

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Preworkout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

starving!

only had black coffee this AM, fasting for one more hour if i can make it!

----------


## Bio-Active

> starving! only had black coffee this AM, fasting for one more hour if i can make it!


 tough it out brother... You can do it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> tough it out brother... You can do it!


Pretty much made it!

Chicken and potatoes

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pretty much made it! Chicken and potatoes


 I knew you would brother

----------


## zaggahamma

all day so far:

caffeine pill w water to start

blueberries

half a grilled ham n egg sammy on rye YUM

strawberries

shot of expresso dash of milk and 1 splenda

pint of sam adams

.5 dos equis

on my 2nd vodka lemonaide

850/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> all day so far:
> 
> caffeine pill w water to start
> 
> blueberries
> 
> half a grilled ham n egg sammy on rye YUM
> 
> strawberries
> ...


sounds like a weekend day!

----------


## zaggahamma

My 2 days off are thursday and sunday so it kinda is  :Smilie: 

2 thighs and a few sips of pepsi

1313/day

pre nap and pre workout  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160828



Attachment 160829

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Yeah I am pigging out. 6 pieces of french toast, ample amounts of butter and 100% pure Vermont Maple Syrup. 
I think I am in heaven.....
Oh and a Vanilla protein shake...

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Caramel frappe 

Water

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yeah I am pigging out. 6 pieces of french toast, ample amounts of butter and 100% pure Vermont Maple Syrup.
> I think I am in heaven.....
> Oh and a Vanilla protein shake...


Oooohh yeeh 

2 bacon cheeseburgers...spicy chicken sandwhich

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Brisket philly

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## LEO78

Tuna, broccoli.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good zagga!

how was that brisket philly? 

sounds heavenly!

----------


## zaggahamma

> looking good zagga!
> 
> how was that brisket philly? 
> 
> sounds heavenly!


ty bro

was delish man

----------


## RaginCajun

> ty bro
> 
> was delish man


i will be doing some deer roasts on a char broil infrared greaseless fryer on saturday!

the roasts have been marinating since Tuesday and going to inject them tonight with some garlic creole butter! have a nice rub to go on them also that should form a nice crust. it will be the first time cooking in one of those but looks like you can do a lot of stuff with them!

----------


## zaggahamma

> i will be doing some deer roasts on a char broil infrared greaseless fryer on saturday!
> 
> the roasts have been marinating since Tuesday and going to inject them tonight with some garlic creole butter! have a nice rub to go on them also that should form a nice crust. it will be the first time cooking in one of those but looks like you can do a lot of stuff with them!


sounds deerlicious bro!

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

5 days no gym streak snapped for the fatty

631/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> Brisket philly


Lookin lean man!!!



1..Attachment 160830


..... 
2...Attachment 160831
X2

Pineapple upside down cake

Work xmas party

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lookin lean man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1..Attachment 160830
> 
> 
> ..... 
> 2...Attachment 160831
> ...


Ty amigo

Enjoy the partay

----------


## zaggahamma

130pm

.5 beef chimi

With fresh guac salsa chips

Water

Now. 5 cup coffee 

1360/day

At disney now for a lil walk vodka/lemmy in hand

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow yummy drink but hot as hell down here

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160836

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a top round roast beef sammy

with cheddar on a pepperidge farm onion roll

& lil horsey mayo 

water 

2100

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola w milk 

2400

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

sausage mcfuffin w egg

hashbrown

650/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1275/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr hyde

----------


## almostgone

Big bowl of homemade vehetable/beef soup and some WheatThjns.

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Sausage mcmuffin w egg

Hashbrown 

650

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 239 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Tijuana flats 

.5 order beef flautas 

With delicious n fresh 

Guacamole queso n salsa

Few chips

Few sips ice cold pepsi

1250/day

----------


## bloodchoke

Pineapple and cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Cooking some garlic stuffed venison roasts along with some roasted Brussels sprouts 

Pre-rub

----------


## RaginCajun

Post rub





It's in the infrared cooker now, just sit and wait!

Having some root beer beer while I wait, pretty tasty!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Post rub <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160864"/> It's in the infrared cooker now, just sit and wait! Having some root beer beer while I wait, pretty tasty!


soda???

----------


## Sfla80

> soda???


I'm guessing it's PAM or non stick of some sort

----------


## Sfla80

> Post rub
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160864"/>
> 
> It's in the infrared cooker now, just sit and wait!
> 
> Having some root beer beer while I wait, pretty tasty!


Looks freaking tasty sir.

Let me.know how it comes out....

----------


## RaginCajun

> soda???


Nope beer!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm guessing it's PAM or non stick of some sort

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just had 6 chicken strips... found a grocery store that sells 2kilos for $8

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160865"/>


Lmao didn't read that part of post..

I saw the can in second pic and thought that's what bio was referring too

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looks freaking tasty sir. Let me.know how it comes out....


Final product!

Has a real nice bark on it

----------


## RaginCajun

The Brussels

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nope beer!





> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160865"/>


lol..I just picked up some hard root beer a couple mins ago to try for the first time




> Final product!
> 
> Has a real nice bark on it
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160866"/>


Damn!!! Mouth watering lol

Those Brussels bring back a horrible memory as child I had to endure...:shivers

----------


## Bio-Active

Home made nachos

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## bloodchoke

Beers, son!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160869

Bonchon chicken

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160868"/>


That looks like it came out perfect man.....how was it

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

> That looks like it came out perfect man.....how was it


Man I must say, it was soooooo delicious!

It stayed juicy and was cooked perfect!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 263 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

ahhhhhhhhh

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## bloodchoke

water, egg whites, oats w blueberries, 1/2 bagel, like 10 clementine mandarin oranges, coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bertuzzi

chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Usual mcdonalds brunch 

3 small homemade oatmeal cookies 

I so know the importance of oats

Lil kahlua 

Vodka 

Lemonaide 

Feelin gooooood 

1630/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Doing some chicken legs tonight

Pre-cook

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> Doing some chicken legs tonight
> 
> Pre-cook
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160885"/>


That put my Bonchon chicken pic to shame lol



Attachment 160887

----------


## RaginCajun

Finito

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

A very big portion of minced beef, wholegrain pasta, raw vegetables and olive.

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO

Chicken leg, triple zero peach Greek yogurt, and a big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk 

Now- coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy on wheat with baked chips

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

1

Attachment 160899

2

Attachment 160900

3
Chicken sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison roast on wheat with a lil chedda

----------


## RaginCajun

> Venison roast on wheat with a lil chedda


Had another one, so good!

And the wheat buns are small like sliders

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Another chicken sandwhich

----------


## Bodacious

Quest Bar... Damn these things are good!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quest Bar... Damn these things are good!!!


lol I warned you.... What flavor?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Quest Bar... Damn these things are good!!!


Be careful, there is crack in them

----------


## RaginCajun

3 cookies and milk (reported!)

----------


## Zodiac82

Tacos

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> 3 cookies and milk (reported!)


no cookies!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken salad sub

Tuna

Myoplex rtd

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bertuzzi

1 cup of oats

----------


## NACH3

I'll be back in here shortly fellas, I got an update on my jaw bone - it's 3x the density of a normal persons lol - well not funny b/Vit fvkin hurts like a MFer still - they had to cut through - their words 'like two bottom jaw bones with crazy bone density' 

Just eating anything I can not to lose too much weight - lots of shks and oatmeal w/whey lol fish is getting easier to eat it's the greens that are the worst tbh but I make sure I eat them! Will be back sooner than later Im hoping... 

Mixed fruit whey shk and whites(10)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just had a nice piece of Salmon with mustard, pepper and butter. Baked.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160924

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## DCI

Black nescafe gold blend coffee with two dark kit kats the real ones not the hersey muck ye get in america they are blugh hahaha

----------


## Bio-Active

Ham potatoes and 2 rolls

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## < <Samson> >

Oh so healthy

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline by VPX to get the morning started!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## DCI

So many carbs today. Choclate for breakfast. 2 pints of guinness, a local to my county spice beef its amazing, turkey, joint of ham, homemade sausage and bacon stuffing made with potatoes, carrots and turnip.with sprouts and potatoe crocets and gravy was unreal. 

Then cookie and cream desert and now some coffee and left over xmas meat sandwich haha full of carbs and water retention baha

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

X2

Attachment 160944

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Althenery

Tamales ?

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

> Black nescafe gold blend coffee with two dark kit kats the real ones not the hersey muck ye get in america they are blugh hahaha


i love regular kit kats lol

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee  :Smilie: 

just slept off the vodka

need a good week in the gym and kitchen to finish the year then set a weight/bf% goal for 2016

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 237 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1250/day

----------


## DCI

3 egg omelete with 4 whites and tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 160950

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 160950


Did u get a home cooked meal? 

Fried chicken bbeans ribs and whats the yellowish stuff? Cheesey grits?

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil shrimp and grits 

.5 serving doritos

Crystal light 

1666/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Half o big bowl of quaker oats

W cinamon splenda brown sugar and milk

Dog got.other half

1888/ day

----------


## bloodchoke

Pecan Pie aka the Devil's eye-boogers. I don't discriminate; I regulate.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6.07 oz grilled chicken breast 300 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Ok I'm back fellas... Easier to down food now as holes in mouth are healing much better now

10whites, 4HB eggs, mixed fruit, 

Whey shk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ok I'm back fellas... Easier to down food now as holes in mouth are healing much better now 10whites, 4HB eggs, mixed fruit, Whey shk


glad your healing up

----------


## sameer0000

Hi.. New here

----------


## sameer0000

Bio active...
Plz Suggest me something to gain weight n Quality muscle.

----------


## sameer0000

I have passion n patience... 
I treat my body like temple No junkies, alcohol, smoking, nit even coca cola Nothing

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio active... Plz Suggest me something to gain weight n Quality muscle.


the most anabolic thing in the world..... Food. Post up your meal plan in a separate thread section for review.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 beef fajita tacos on wheat, 1 Cuban taco, and chips and queso 

(Injecting and cooking a pork shoulder for later!)

----------


## sameer0000

I AM Vegan ?

----------


## sameer0000

I am vegetarian but i do eat eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken 234 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> I AM Vegan ?


Start a new thread in this(diet section) please  :Smilie: 

Tilapia, 225g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Injected and rubbed up

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar to tide me over till my cheat meal  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Navel orange picked from my dads tree while back home, so juicy and delicious!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Quest bar to tide me over till my cheat meal


Nachos?

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 200g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

> Did u get a home cooked meal?
> 
> Fried chicken bbeans ribs and whats the yellowish stuff? Cheesey grits?


At a GameDay party my aunt puts on every year the day after xmas...

Meatball...2 types of chicken wings...chili....cheesy stuff was buffalo chicken dip..good as hell

----------


## Bio-Active

> At a GameDay party my aunt puts on every year the day after xmas... Meatball...2 types of chicken wings...chili....cheesy stuff was buffalo chicken dip..good as hell


that sounds really good. Nachos homemade coming up soon

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished about to rip it apart

----------


## NACH3

Oats, whey(2scoops)

2rice cakes w/pb

----------


## Bio-Active

Homemade Nachos 3 oz wheat tortilla chips 6 oz grilled tri-tip smothered in mozzarella cheese with salsa on the side

----------


## < <Samson> >

Stuff

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork taco

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia greens rice(1/2c)

----------


## Zodiac82

> that sounds really good. Nachos homemade coming up soon


It was...especially the chicken dip...I will have to ask how she made it 

The chili was really good as well...they had a pot made with beef the other turkey

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats lil fruit

----------


## --->>405<<---

16oz boneless chicken breast  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 16oz boneless chicken breast


holy georgia short pants batman!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

breakfast - pulled pork, low carb wrap, cabbage, and a little green sauce

lil later - had coffee with creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

two pulled pork tacos (low carb wraps, cabbage, lil BBQ sauce)

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 3HB eggs 

Tilapia, sweet potato, greens

----------


## RaginCajun

naval orange, so gooooooooood

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

pulled pork and a lil sweet baby rays

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - oats and whey

Tilapia, sweet potato,

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero vanilla greek yogurt

----------


## Trapology

today is a cheat day
6 doughnuts and 1 herseys white chocolate chip bar 

I finish out the day with a bunch of protein shakes

----------


## RaginCajun

> today is a cheat day 6 doughnuts and 1 herseys white chocolate chip bar I finish out the day with a bunch of protein shakes


Sounds like a good case of the runs!!!

----------


## Trapology

> Sounds like a good case of the runs!!!


Lucky for me I dont normally have digestion problems
I stay on a moderately strict diet year round and when i do cheat its either pizza or doughnuts so maybe my body is just used to it

----------


## CaptainGoose

Just had a Quest Bar and a protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lucky for me I dont normally have digestion problems I stay on a moderately strict diet year round and when i do cheat its either pizza or doughnuts so maybe my body is just used to it


Gotcha

Pulled pork taco (low carb wrap, lots of cabbage, and green sauce)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> 16oz boneless chicken breast


What in the world!!!!!! What's up 405?



Attachment 160976

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, corn/green beans, rice

2 rice cakes w/PB 

Cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> 16oz boneless chicken breast


u on the peyton manning regimine?

beastly bro

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 eggs

.361 cup grits

.163 cup lemonaide

361 cals/day

preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

fasting until lunch today, coffee black

heading out to the LSU vs Tx Tech bowl game later on so calories will be flowing

----------


## Trapology

6 whole eggs 
wheat pita bread & a pear

----------


## NACH3

10whites, oats, apple

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake

999/day

----------


## NACH3

Whey Shk(2.5scoops) w/2 "lots" of coffee 

Whole wheat waffle plain

----------


## RaginCajun

two pulled pork tacos (low carb wraps, lots of cabbage, and some cilantro sauce)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, rice 

Then gym time...

Pre w/o etc may even throw in a 20mgs of d-Bol for a nice pump eh  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero peach greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken and greens

----------


## SlimmerMe

Dark Cocoa powder, coconut oil, vanilla extract
Frozen

YUM~~~~

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

Post w/o whey shk

Tilapia, rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Big cheddar hamburger

With raw onion

On an onion roll

Few big bites to dog

Few natty pb on saltines for dessert

Crystal light 

2222/ day

----------


## NACH3

More fish sweets pot and green beans

Coming up
Casein shk

Cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken

2444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 10whites/oats

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

and 

hamburger on onion roll

preworkout

555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

lunch - grilled chicken poboy with potato

snack - pulled pork taco

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

beef pasta

corn

crystal light

in about 22-33min

1919/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken

Lil natty pb on crackas

2222/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

4 chocolate almonds 

Lil cream of wheat 

2525/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## DCI

Black coffee with too much beta alinine face is tingly like fck haha

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

had a small glass of fresh squeezed orange juice and now 2 breakfast tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant expresso coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

green/black mint tea with a lil sugar free vanilla creamer in it, similar to a chai latte

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

St louis ribs

700/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy and baked chips

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 10whites, 2yolks, oats & a banana

Whey shake(2.5scoops) 

Tilapia(12.35oz) sweet potato(260g) green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Trapology

gatorade chews getting ready to workout

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2yolks w/3-4oz real oven baked ham, 2 whole wheat waffles plain, greens - weird meal I know

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz tri tip steak and a small baked potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Meal prep. Each bag contains 200g brown rice & 150g roasted, boneless, skinless chicken breast.

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161027"/> Meal prep. Each bag contains 200g brown rice & 150g roasted, boneless, skinless chicken breast.


looks good brother

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> looks good brother


Thanks bro. Kinda jealous about the whole tri tip meal!  :Smilie: 

Happy New Year brother!

----------


## NACH3

6+oz grilled salmon, side salad w/table sp ranch, 1/2c jas rice

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks bro. Kinda jealous about the whole tri tip meal!  Happy New Year brother!


oh man.... It was good. The wife surprised me with it  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 6+oz grilled salmon, side salad w/table sp ranch, 1/2c jas rice


I'm about to take a play from your play book NACH. Tilapia is about to become a new staple of mine! Happy New Year bro!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> oh man.... It was good. The wife surprised me with it


I've been considering working in some venison. What are your thoughts?

----------


## Bio-Active

> I've been considering working in some venison. What are your thoughts?


oh yeah it's nice and lean man

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161030



Attachment 161031



Attachment 161032

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Tell me those aren't bacon, cheese fries......

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

> I'm about to take a play from your play book NACH. Tilapia is about to become a new staple of mine! Happy New Year bro!


Don't take too much now  :Wink:  

Happy New Year Brother!

1/2c cottage cheese

----------


## NACH3

Happy year Bio, RC, Zagga, Cancer!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Happy year Bio, RC, Zagga, Cancer!


Happy new years man

To the rest of the board as well

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Decaff coffee, black.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

8whites 2yolks, 2 whole wheat waffles plain 

Coffee black

----------


## zaggahamma

> Happy year Bio, RC, Zagga, Cancer!


"BACK" to you NACH!!!!!!!!!! AND THE REST OF YALL!

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161038

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Sausage mcmuffin w egg Hashbrown water

666/ day

----------


## NACH3

Arms looking good Zagga! Big and ripped! 

Oats, 7whites 1yolk

Edit* 1.5scoops of whey in my oats

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161042

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 1c brown rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Arms looking good Zagga! Big and ripped! 
> 
> Oats, 7whites 1yolk
> 
> Edit* 1.5scoops of whey in my oats


ty bro

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

chocolate n pb heaven

1333/day

blackeyed peas with smoked ham and onions in crock pot

been brewin since 11am

gonna have some round 8pm atop some white rice

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Lite and fit Greek yogurt

2rice cakes w/PB 

Whey shk

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, greens cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Blackeyed peas and rice like previously warned  :Smilie: 

Few meatballs w marinara

1888

----------


## zaggahamma

Perfectly prepared zagga oats

2222

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161044

----------


## zaggahamma

Half price appetizers Applebee's?

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Pumpkin Spice Oatmeal (just added pumkin pie spice to my plain old oats), glass of Pmagrantie Juice, and a 50gram vanilla protein shake.
Been eating like shit for the last week just about as I haven't been home. Most days just skipping breakfast while kids were having waffles or a bagel toasted, or some fruit (we were staying in hotel with continental breakfast). Pretty determined for today being a full day of healthy eating from start to finish. Best way I know to do this is to put it in writing, holds me accountable. That's why I started this thread so many moons ago.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pumpkin Spice Oatmeal (just added pumkin pie spice to my plain old oats), glass of Pmagrantie Juice, and a 50gram vanilla protein shake.
> Been eating like shit for the last week just about as I haven't been home. Most days just skipping breakfast while kids were having waffles or a bagel toasted, or some fruit (we were staying in hotel with continental breakfast). Pretty determined for today being a full day of healthy eating from start to finish. Best way I know to do this is to put it in writing, holds me accountable. That's why I started this thread so many moons ago.


Just keep in mind brother... Eating something is better then not eating. It's tough I know but just do the best you can

----------


## Euroholic

Chicken mince with white onions and some tic tacs

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken 290 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

Had some mixed fruit earlier 1c+ or so

10 whites 1yolk, oats w/1.5scoops of whey, coffee black

----------


## Zodiac82

> Half price appetizers Applebee's?


Yes sirrr lol



> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161080"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161081"/>


Damn that's juicy



Attachment 161082

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Nachos

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1111/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Me & dog shared this

1700/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nachos
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161083"/>


That looks like somethin I'd put together... of course urs havin about 800 less calories lol 




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161084"/>
> 
> Me & dog shared this
> 
> 1700/ day


in bed huh??

----------


## zaggahamma

> That looks like somethin I'd put together... of course urs havin about 800 less calories lol 
> 
> in bed huh??


yup

Watched walking while nomming...never saw it b4

Then a few bites of sesame chicken 

Then serving chocolate almonds 

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeeeee

----------


## Bio-Active

Post Workout 5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 265 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

More chicken breast and sweet potato.... Story of my life  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted for a while today, only coffee

Now: two low carb wraps, few eggs, lil mozzarella, and sirrachi 

Harvested a wild hog this weekend and will be doing some backstrap (loin) later on and will post pics

----------


## irlkev

Having fallen off the wagon so to speak nutritionally wise for the past few months and am back to strict ways the past 6 days, I think I'll hop back onto this thread as always love to see what everyone else is eating. 
Just had 250g chicken breast and a bowl of broccoli. Bed now for 4 hours then up for work. Have 10 egg whites and 2 yolks ready to throw into pan for breakfast.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pancakes.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pancakes.


What else?

----------


## RaginCajun

Cheesesteak from subway and baked chips

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Just put the rub on, bout to drop it in the cooker

----------


## RaginCajun

Final product, oh sooooo juicy and tender!!!

Char grilled wild hog backstrap (loin)

----------


## NACH3

Ok fellas - cooked off a savings pack+ of some chicken - rice is made - still gotta make my greens... But I'm back on track here now... 

eatin' some chinicken now

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fasted for a while today, only coffee
> 
> Now: two low carb wraps, few eggs, lil mozzarella, and sirrachi 
> 
> Harvested a wild hog this weekend and will be doing some backstrap (loin) later on and will post pics


u sure theyre wild u never run out lmao

good stuff

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

> u sure theyre wild u never run out lmao good stuff


LMAO!!!!!!! 

Wild as me! 

I just go hunting A LOT!

I rarely buy meat at the store, rarely. Mainly just chicken, since my apartment complex won't let me have a coup!

----------


## NACH3

Rotisserie chicken 7oz, greens, 1c brown rice

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Fasted for a while today, only coffee
> 
> Now: two low carb wraps, few eggs, lil mozzarella, and sirrachi 
> 
> Harvested a wild hog this weekend and will be doing some backstrap (loin) later on and will post pics


waiting for the pics....



> What else?


pancakes topped with plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup....

---------------------------

Right now?

Grilled chicken
rice
greek salad 
and
a bit of pinot grigio..

----------


## Bio-Active

> waiting for the pics.... pancakes topped with plain greek yogurt sugar free syrup.... --------------------------- Right now? Grilled chicken rice greek salad and a bit of pinot grigio..


buckwheat pancakes or whole wheat?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> buckwheat pancakes or whole wheat?


Oats. My special concoction.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Oats. My special concoction.


ooh gotcha

----------


## RaginCajun

> waiting for the pics....






Had some earlier with some greens

Now: sugar free banana cream jello n Greek yogurt

----------


## NACH3

7oz rotisserie chicken breast, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Meal prep. 150g grilled chicken breast, 200g baked sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161105"/> Meal prep. 150g grilled chicken breast, 200g baked sweet potato


looks good friend I like the consistency. All the hard work in the kitchen will pay off

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> looks good friend I like the consistency. All the hard work in the kitchen will pay off


Thanks brother. Wanting to make some serious in roads this year and we all know consistency in eating is a major player.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks brother. Wanting to make some serious in roads this year and we all know consistency in eating is a major player.


looking forward to seeing you blast those goals

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken

Tater salad 

Blackeyed peas

Lil flan

Crystal light

1650/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Four eggs (two yolks) , two low carb wraps, lil chedda, dollop of sour cream, sirrachi, and big glass of high protein low sugar milk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g roasted chicken breast, 200g brown rice

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - zucchini fertada(sp)

2c liq egg whites(makes a lot) 2whole wheat waffles w/sug free syrup

Coffee w/skim

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Earlier - zucchini fertada(sp)
> 
> 2c liq egg whites(makes a lot) 2whole wheat waffles w/sug free syrup
> 
> Coffee w/skim


I used liquid egg whites. Love them. I like to use them in my whey.

----------


## NACH3

> I used liquid egg whites. Love them. I like to use them in my whey.


Neckin' em raw w/the whey?

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

green grapes and triple zero vanilla greek yogurt

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Neckin' em raw w/the whey?


Well they're not technically raw. They have been pasteurized but I do mix them right from the carton with the powder, yes.

----------


## NACH3

Dannon light/& fit cherry Greek Yogurt

----------


## NACH3

> Well they're not technically raw. They have been pasteurized but I do mix them right from the carton with the powder, yes.


Man I gotta try it now(just blend em up?)  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Man I gotta try it now(just blend em up)


I like to use them because they're tasteless but add to the protein/nutrition content of your whey shake significantly.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pre workout meal. 150g grilled chicken breast, 200g brown rice

----------


## NACH3

> I like to use them because they're tasteless but add to the protein/nutrition content of your whey shake significantly.


True true! I'll try it and let ya know... I've always thought it was like neckin' eggs raw ugh - tasteless I can do that no problem lol

7oz rotisserie chicken breast, greens, 235g sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> True true! I'll try it and let ya know... I've always thought it was like neckin' eggs raw ugh - tasteless I can do that no problem lol
> 
> 7oz rotisserie chicken breast, greens, 235g sweet potato


be careful with those liquid egg whites, you will be able to clear out a room lickity split!

it messed with my stomach too much and my coworkers thank me everyday for stopping

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy with baked chips

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> be careful with those liquid egg whites, you will be able to clear out a room lickity split!
> 
> it messed with my stomach too much and my coworkers thank me everyday for stopping


This is true. Doesn't happen to me every time, but it can happen.

Black coffee, heading to gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> This is true. Doesn't happen to me every time, but it can happen.
> 
> Black coffee, heading to gym.


man, my coworkers would light candles all day long, the smell/stench would linger bad!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> man, my coworkers would light candles all day long, the smell/stench would linger bad!


Hahahaha! The ladies in my office would LOVE me. I'm usually having my egg white Shake PWO, so they are spared my fury.

----------


## NACH3

> be careful with those liquid egg whites, you will be able to clear out a room lickity split!
> 
> it messed with my stomach too much and my coworkers thank me everyday for stopping


Thought of that actually... Hahaha

Coffee laced Pre w/o shk -- then gym time

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hahahaha! The ladies in my office would LOVE me. I'm usually having my egg white Shake PWO, so they are spared my fury.


we don't have any women in my office, just a bunch of 30 year olds like myself, my beef is STRONG!!!




> Thought of that actually... Hahaha
> 
> Coffee laced Pre w/o shk -- then gym time


go kill it Nach!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO. 150g grilled chicken, 200g sweet potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

333pm

fish sammy on kaiser with lettuce n onion

few ff

water

now green tea

1111/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

12oz low sodium V8 vegetable juice

----------


## NACH3

lil earlier 
7oz baked chicken breast, 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog backstrap medallions and romaine with cilantro avocado yogurt dressing

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Wild hog backstrap medallions and romaine with cilantro avocado yogurt dressing


I'm likin it!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake....liquid whites has nothing on my whey shakes  :Wink: 

1750/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

The wife made homemade chili

----------


## zaggahamma

> The wife made homemade chili


i bean cravin a good bowl of red lately

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> i bean cravin a good bowl of red lately


It's especially good tonight as the temp has plummeted here

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Attachment 161117


Wow!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Wow!!


Lol not.to special but making up for.meals missed.

9oz salmon

8 Oz sirloin 

1.5 cup rice 

Salad

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Lol not.to special but making up for.meals missed.
> 
> 9oz salmon
> 
> 8 Oz sirloin 
> 
> 1.5 cup rice 
> 
> Salad


Looks very tasty to me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks very tasty to me.


Ty sir.

Getting over the dam flu and can finally.eat normal again

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Ty sir.
> 
> Getting over the dam flu and can finally.eat normal again


Glad to hear you're feeling better bro!

----------


## Bio-Active

> It's especially good tonight as the temp has plummeted here


It got really cold here as well these last few days

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> It got really cold here as well these last few days


We've had record setting high temps here all through Christmas and New Years, then last night we had a 180 degree flip. Tonight we're going to have the coldest temps of the year. But, if you don't like the weather in the S.E., just hang tight...it'll change in a couple of hours.

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

> Wild hog backstrap medallions and romaine with cilantro avocado yogurt dressing
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161115"/>


Damn phone won't load the pics...I'll check in am on the cpu

----------


## Zodiac82

Pork roast
Corn 
Mashed potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with dark chocolate cocoa and a handful of brownie brittle

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken n tater salad 

Crystal light 

2400/day

Super full

----------


## NACH3

12oz tilapia, greens, some cashews

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shake

----------


## SlimmerMe

Almond muffin, homemade. Yum.
(Sip of pinot grigio)

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Whey shake made w/ one cup liquid egg whites, half cup milk and half cup oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

5 whole extra large eggs, 3 pieces ekiziel bread, green Tabasco and liter water

----------


## Sfla80

GAT pretty workout in a few

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g roasted chicken breast, 200g brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill n sip of crystal light

out of coffee  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

Four eggs (two yolks) , two low carb wraps, lil chedda, dollop of sour cream, sirrachi, and big glass of high protein low sugar milk

hot green tea with splenda and a splash of sugar free vanilla cream

----------


## NACH3

earlier 2c liq egg whites, 2 slices Dave's killer seeded bread, sirachi

Coffee w/skim

Shk coming up

----------


## Sfla80

> earlier 2c liq egg whites, 2 slices Dave's killer seeded bread, sirachi
> 
> Coffee w/skim
> 
> Shk coming up


How's that Dave's killer bread? Better then ekizel?

----------


## Sfla80

6oz chciken, 1.5 cups baazmati rice, 3oz lettuce, low fat mozz, low fat dressing.

----------


## NACH3

> How's that Dave's killer bread? Better then ekizel?


It's close... I like the seeded texture better(they have all kinds man) 21+ Whole grains & seeds etc - I like them  :Wink: 

Just had a cup of liq egg white/2.5scoops whey, 1c oats, 1/2c skim(so glad i didn't use water I think lol) easily down able for sure!

----------


## NACH3

> 6oz chciken, 1.5 cups baazmati rice, 3oz lettuce, low fat mozz, low fat dressing.


Your baaaccckkkk!  :Smilie:  lookin good Sfla(what your eating lol) and in your avi your muscles are definitely maturing(muscle maturity) goods shit -- now I gotta get back in my routine(earlier)

----------


## Sfla80

> Your baaaccckkkk!  lookin good Sfla(what your eating lol) and in your avi your muscles are definitely maturing(muscle maturity) goods shit -- now I gotta get back in my routine(earlier)


Trying nach. Hasn't been easy recently lol.

And ty sir

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pre workout: 150g roasted chicken breast, 200g brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half the sammy n soup

All the orange

500/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

10oz Tilapia, 225g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o NO-Explode(actually isn't that great) gotta pick up mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO whey

150g grilled chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

for lunch earlier: had a spinach and egg salad, prime rib with mashed taters, green beans, lil ice cream, and a cookie.

----------


## RaginCajun

now: some green grapes

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Sfla80

Chicken, rice, peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

> for lunch earlier: had a spinach and egg salad, prime rib with mashed taters, green beans, lil ice cream, and a cookie.


are you pulling a spy gate on my menu!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake a la zagga

1155/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, greens

----------


## NACH3

Made some Ministrone soup(mmm) all the veggies, garbanzo beans galor, no added salt... And some tuna salad(egg/onions/black olives, celery/little lite mayo(2tbl sp in 2 big cans)... 

Gonna have a small bowl of Ministrone soup

Edit* also has bacon(just a pack in a HUGE POT for flavoring) and some pasta shells)  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

Tater salad 

Crystal light 

1616/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate peanuts 

1717/day

----------


## NACH3

Just some tuna salad

Edit* ate 8-9oz not 6 lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> are you pulling a spy gate on my menu!!!!!!



Mmmmmmmmmmmaaaayyybbeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog backstrap, lil cabbage, cheese, and cilantro ranch on a low carb wrap

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chicken skewer with peppers, onions, tomatoes, pineapple and banana.
Rice
(a bit of pinot grigio)

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken wingette

Flan 

2100/ day

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, green beans, some unsalted mixed nuts(cashews/pistachios/walnut)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pork loin sandwich with cabbage

----------


## Sfla80

Filet, spinach, almonds, red onion, Brussel sprouts, basal mic Vin and evoo, little but of goat cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Pistachio sugar free jello pudding cottage cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

> Filet, spinach, almonds, red onion, Brussel sprouts, basal mic Vin and evoo, little but of goat cheese <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161125"/>


Yummmmmm

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> filet, spinach, almonds, red onion, brussel sprouts, basal mic vin and evoo, little but of goat cheese





> yummmmmm


x2!!

----------


## NACH3

Lil soup 

Cottage cheese(1/2c)

Casein shk

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 banana 

Tbsp natty pb

2250

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chocolate almonds 

2333

Done

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

8 soft tacos

----------


## Sfla80

Quick cup of coffee....

Woke up to late....no food for 6 hours :Frown:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One cup liquid egg whites, one cup milk, one cup oatmeal, one scoop whey powder, blended

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites two yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAS and some of that brown go fast stuff

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g grilled chicken breast, 200g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> One cup liquid egg whites, one cup milk, one cup oatmeal, one scoop whey powder, blended


I'm a big fan  :Smilie: 

1c oats, 1c liq egg whites, 1/2c skim, and 2.5scoops of whey, & a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill and sip of crystal light

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I'm a big fan 
> 
> 1c oats, 1c liq egg whites, 1/2c skim, and 2.5scoops of whey, & a banana


Makes for a decent shake, does it not??  :Smilie: 

Those liquid whites add such a protein boost to a standard whey shake. One cup of them is ~ 50g of protein by themselves, not to mention the milk and whey. I used to use two scoops of whey per shake but since I started used liquid egg whites I cut it back to one. Glad you're liking it NACH!!

----------


## NACH3

> Makes for a decent shake, does it not?? 
> 
> Those liquid whites add such a protein boost to a standard whey shake. One cup of them is ~ 50g of protein by themselves, not to mention the milk and whey. I used to use two scoops of whey per shake but since I started used liquid egg whites I cut it back to one. Glad you're liking it NACH!!


Sure does! 

I thought about all the P I had In there lol - over 100g I need to cut my scoop back to one also  :Wink:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Makes for a decent shake, does it not?? 
> 
> Those liquid whites add such a protein boost to a standard whey shake. One cup of them is ~ 50g of protein by themselves, not to mention the milk and whey. I used to use two scoops of whey per shake but since I started used liquid egg whites I cut it back to one. Glad you're liking it NACH!!


I'm sorry. Did my math wrong. One cup of whites is ~26g of protein. But still!!

----------


## NACH3

> I'm sorry. Did my math wrong. One cup of whites is ~26g of protein. But still!!


I know... I checked, too (I thought damn that's an awful lot of P in 1c lol - TY OOS

7oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 150g grilled chicken breast, 200g sweet potato


Round two

----------


## Bio-Active

5.85 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Digesting 

30-40min gym time w/pre-w/o

----------


## zaggahamma

Sausage mcmuffin w egg Hashbrown (4/5)

Crystal light 

4/5 navel orange

650

----------


## RaginCajun

Two eggs over easy, angus burger patty, hash browns, proper English muffin, and sour cream

----------


## RaginCajun

> Digesting 30-40min gym time w/pre-w/o


Egg whites get to ya?

----------


## Sfla80

Finally eating

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 150g grilled chicken breast, 200g sweet potato





> Round two


Round three

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero banana cream greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

got a few country ribs been in slow cooker since 10am with olive oil lil water and onion and spices

smellin good round here

gonna make augratin taters to accompany

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

> Egg whites get to ya?


Hahaha Almost.... But all good! 

7oz rotisserie chicken, w/homemade ministrone soup(threw in some brown rice)

Edit* Killed a whole GL during my w/o - already have 1.5GL down

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

7+oz tilapia, 200g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO whey shake w/ protein bar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

1 rib

Cup of augratins 

Crystal light

1777/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

1

Attachment 161139

2.. tuna
3..chili
4.. tuna and banana
5...burrito 
6.. chicken

----------


## almostgone

Pre-lift shake w/ oats and coffee, handful of almonds.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil flan, mon

1999

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak 
Potatoes 
Corn
Salad

----------


## SlimmerMe

Lemon poppy seed muffin, homemade
golden flaxseed,coconut flour,coconut oil
topped with plain greek yogurt
(few sips of pinot grigio)

----------


## RaginCajun

Last of this wild hog backstrap wrapped in a low carb wrap with a lil cabbage and chedda

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia 7oz, asparagus, cashews

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese 

PS - going to be turning pg 600... Almost 24,000 posts(thanks Jimmy, keeps us accountable)

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats 

2333 / day

----------


## thelifesquare

Currently I follow a Diet chart 
At break fast 2 slices of brown bread, one glass of juice, 

In lunch 2-3 Indian bread, half plate brown rice, one cup of vegetable, fruits, 

In dinner, only salad or soup.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal flapjacks with sugar free syrup

Glass of high protein low sugar milk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Currently I follow a Diet chart At break fast 2 slices of brown bread, one glass of juice, In lunch 2-3 Indian bread, half plate brown rice, one cup of vegetable, fruits, In dinner, only salad or soup.


What chart is that?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One cup each, oats, liquid egg whites & milk. One scoop whey, all blended.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## RaginCajun

12 chick fla nuggets and a lil sauce

----------


## NACH3

Lil earlier like OOS...

1c oats, 1c liq egg whites, 1c skim, 2scoops whey, banana

Coffee black

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One hour ago: 150g grilled chicken, 200g sweet potato.

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast 7oz, 240g sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161150"/>


Did a mexican cook that for you?

----------


## zaggahamma

Did someone say mexican

----------


## Sfla80

> Did a mexican cook that for you?


Lmafo. ..4 of them.

They ask "comita" I say si....they ask diet?...I say si.

5 min later  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> Lmafo. ..4 of them.
> 
> They ask "comita" I say si....they ask diet?...I say si.
> 
> 5 min later


They used to cook My 12 eggs in the mornings I work too. But we have been to busy lately

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 150g grilled chicken, 200g sweet potato.


Round two

----------


## < <Samson> >

Banana pancakes with zero cal Walden syrup

Cause if you ain't eaitin', you ain't swellin

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One cup green tea

----------


## NACH3

Homemade Ministrone soup w/shredded chicken(6oz) added in

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant expresso coffee 

711/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast 200g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161158

----------


## ghettoboyd

froot loops...

----------


## zaggahamma

Day off

First few ounces vodka /simply lemonaide 

Zagga collins if u will 

1313/day when dry

----------


## noseeme

Pretty sure a sweet potato farm or two exists soley from this site....

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

> Pretty sure a sweet potato farm or two exists soley from this site....


Lol...

6.5oz grilled salmon, 200g sweet potato, side salad

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pork tenderloin and peas

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub of tuna mix with bread

----------


## zaggahamma

1999/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

Broke out the slow cooker today.

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh hot homemade oatmeal cookies 

Cold milk

Small cookies n cream milk shake

3111 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161163

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO shake - 2.5 scoops of Advocare Performance Elite Whey Isolate.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Time for post training food. 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 271 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

2 cans of tuna, 200g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 cans of tuna, 200g sweet potato


I just cannot eat tuna anymore

----------


## NACH3

> I just cannot eat tuna anymore


For some reason it's been much harder for me too lately(I'll just crush a can really fast or something) lol

Last night had cottage cheese, and a little soup

Earlier - 1c oats, 1c skim, 1c liq egg whites, 2scoops whey

----------


## zaggahamma

> For some reason it's been much harder for me too lately(I'll just crush a can really fast or something) lol
> 
> Last night had cottage cheese, and a little soup
> 
> Earlier - 1c oats, 1c skim, 1c liq egg whites, 2scoops whey


maybe switch to the oil tuna?

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna in oil/can that is lol

instant expresso coffee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I just cannot eat tuna anymore


For me it's the convenience factor. Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> For me it's the convenience factor. Lol


agreed..... I just find cold chicken breast just as easy  :Wink:

----------


## noseeme

> I just cannot eat tuna anymore


Makes me gag just thinking about it. Only way for me is to soak it down in spicy mustard and greek yogurt.

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm tellin u the oil is better

----------


## Bio-Active

> i'm tellin u the oil is better


 tuna in oil? I used to eat albacore in water

----------


## NACH3

> tuna in oil? I used to eat albacore in water


If you want more Fs you can get it in oil(more flavorful) but I go w/water too! 

5 HB EGGS, Mixed fruit

Coffee creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

> tuna in oil? I used to eat albacore in water


yes the cheap/light tuna is a lot better tasting in oil vs. water

but albacore is delicious in water(tastes more like chicken)

----------


## Bio-Active

> yes the cheap/light tuna is a lot better tasting in oil vs. water but albacore is delicious in water(tastes more like chicken)


 ya agreed and it's more expensive. I get hungry super fast after eating tuna too. It just doesn't stick for 3 hrs like chicken does

----------


## zaggahamma

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

funny thing is I dont eat tuna often but actually bought 5 cans yesterday before reading these posts lol

kinda fishy idk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> agreed..... I just find cold chicken breast just as easy


This is very true!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 300 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g roasted chicken breast, broccoli

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, Jasmine rice, asparagus 

Pre w/o meal Then gym

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161080"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161081"/>


That looks great

----------


## Sfla80

> That looks great


Lmao didn't realize how far back I was

----------


## zaggahamma

lol the yummy tex mex i love tijuana flats

so amazingly fresh and delicious every single time

best guacamole and salsa ive ever had

----------


## --->>405<<---

> holy georgia short pants batman!!!


whats up there buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> whats up there buddy!


Were have you been?

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken and sweet potato again

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Behind on eating because I'm cooking. Wait, what??

----------


## Bio-Active

> Behind on eating because I'm cooking. Wait, what??


Get caught up brother  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham egg and cheese on wheat bagel

Tuna

2 Chicken sandhiches

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 


I like it. Simple, straightforward.

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken Caesar salad

----------


## Ciosa

8 Oz of flounder with a couple of shrimp. .and a cup of butter squash..bottle or water

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Semi cheat meal. 150g roasted chicken, 1 cup pasta.

----------


## Sfla80

> Chicken Caesar salad


Bio what type of dressing do u use

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio what type of dressing do u use


 none

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bowl of granola

With cold milk

Yummmmmmmers!!!!!

2222/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Big bowl of granola
> 
> With cold milk
> 
> Yummmmmmmers!!!!!
> 
> 2222/ day


Man, that does sound good!

Apple

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Casein shake

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Last night went out and had Sushi! It was awesome!!

1c oats, 1c liq egg whites, 1/2 banana, 3/4c skim w/2scoops of whey

----------


## krugerr

150g chicken thigh
100g couscous
Salad (kinda)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## NACH3

> none


I knew it!  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Bio-Active

> I knew it!


 lmao.... I had steamed broccoli with it but no butter  :Wink: 

Pre workout mr Hyde today

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 280 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Crystal light

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of oatmeal

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

rolled oates and black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier had 4HB eggs, And a bagel

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 1c jasmine rice, asparagus 

Closed 2 more clients today... The 'book' is being built!

----------


## cj111

apple 24 almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake at the start of wild card game

1300

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## SlimmerMe

Cocoa chunk, piece, square. Homemade.

----------


## Althenery

Maple y brown sugar oatmeal with water ?

----------


## NACH3

> Cocoa chunk, piece, square. Homemade.


Yum you've got a lot of concoctions  :Wink:  are they in the recipe section? 

Tilapia, Damn one sweet potato left(that creeped up on me) 1c jasmine rice, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## < <Samson> >

Cause if you ain't eatin, you ain't swellin

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

handful of almonds, PB&J no bread

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yum you've got a lot of concoctions  are they in the recipe section?


Not sure. But will share.

Pork tenderloin. Baked potato. Green beans. 
( a bit of Pinot Grigio )

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> apple 24 almonds


Comin out the woodwork...been a while man


Couple burgers

----------


## BigMan65

5 eggs and some quality folgers coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2c milk, banana, 2scoops whey P

Adding 3-4 HB eggs in 15min

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of raisin bran

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast

500/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## Zodiac82

Oatmeal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs 1 cup oats

Pre workout GAT PMP

Now postw 2scoops, natty pb, water, honey (freaking honey crystalized had to microwave it)

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

1/4 cup steel cut oates

2 oz steak

black coffee

table spoon of sesame seed oil

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 214 grams sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 214 grams sweet potato

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

4oz steak

2/3 cup of yams

tablespoon olive oil and a tablespoon of sesame seed oil

carb and fat req ~complete for today

----------


## Sfla80

Beginning of mine and wife first date night in probably 5 months. 

12 down 12 more on the way

----------


## TheTaxMan

Indian Takeaway nom nom nom

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

[ATTACH=CONFIG]161201[/ATTACH

Meal prep for the week

----------


## Bio-Active

> 161201[/ATTACH Meal prep for the week


What did you season the chicken with

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> What did you season the chicken with


Lemon pepper

----------


## < <Samson> >

Buck wheat, olive oil & baked chicken with 5 Dollar Bread

----------


## Bio-Active

> Buck wheat, olive oil & baked chicken with 5 Dollar Bread


 what is five dollar bread?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> what is five dollar bread?


This^^

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pork tenderloin and sweet potatoe

----------


## < <Samson> >

> what is five dollar bread?


Izekial bread

Lol

I call it 5 dollar bread

----------


## Bio-Active

> Izekial bread Lol I call it 5 dollar bread


gotcha Ezekiel right?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> gotcha Ezekiel right?


However u spell it, it's the 5 buck bread. Only bread I eat now though.

----------


## Bio-Active

> However u spell it, it's the 5 buck bread. Only bread I eat now though.


good choice my friend... I switched to it years ago. It's all sprouted grains

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## < <Samson> >

> good choice my friend... I switched to it years ago. It's all sprouted grains



Shit, it's nice being able to afford it

----------


## Bio-Active

> Shit, it's nice being able to afford it


agreed try the English muffins. Toast them and there so good

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - huge bowl of beef, brisket, round eye, PHO! Soooo good! - Our Kettle Bell instructors took us out to eat at a real nice Thai place! Cheat meal since it had a decent amount of salt  :Wink:  

A couple quest bars(quick cals/P) 

Chicken x2(7oz) 2c Jasmine rice, asparagus

Cottage cheese now

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Half cup oats, one cup liquid egg whites, one cup milk, scoop of whey

----------


## NACH3

> Half cup oats, one cup liquid egg whites, one cup milk, scoop of whey


Hey OOS, how is dairy for you? Does it bloat you... Im thinking I need to lay off the dairy(even skim maybe try almond milk more? 

1c oats, 1c Liq egg whites, banana, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey P(ON GS)

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap with pulled pork and a lil cheddar

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Hey OOS, how is dairy for you? Does it bloat you... Im thinking I need to lay off the dairy(even skim maybe try almond milk more? 
> 
> 1c oats, 1c Liq egg whites, banana, 1/2c skim


Well, in all honesty this is the only dairy I allow myself. One cup, first thing in the morning then I'm finished with dairy for the day. And yes, it will bloat me if I have too much. I mean, it's sugar. Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Well, in all honesty this is the only dairy I allow myself. One cup, first thing in the morning then I'm finished with dairy for the day. And yes, it will bloat me if I have too much. I mean, it's sugar. Lol


 that it is... lol 
Cottage cheese too at night for me and that's ok/or better... But still trying to really tweak my diet moreso...

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> that it is... lol 
> Cottage cheese too at night for me and that's ok/better


I love cottage cheese but it's so high in sodium that I have to really watch it. I have some high bp that I have to be mindful of.

----------


## NACH3

> I love cottage cheese but it's so high in sodium that I have to really watch it. I have some high bp that I have to be mindful of.


Gotcha! Yeah I never add salt to anything(I think we get more than enough in our daily diets! Im always watching my sodium as well(it bloats my face & lower gut bad

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## 73rr

I'm back to longing on here after having a horrible weekend diet!

Oatmeal, 2 bananas, and 3 eggs. Coffee black

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g roasted chicken breast, 50g brown rice

----------


## Zodiac82

> Beginning of mine and wife first date night in probably 5 months.
> 
> 12 down 12 more on the way
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161200"/>


enjoy

Raisin bran cereal

----------


## 73rr

ON protien shake with oats and a homemade protien bar (twould tb of peanut butter, granola, honey)

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

Previous was now.

These pics were rest of last night's dinner.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Previous was now.
> 
> These pics were rest of last night's dinner.


yummmmmm yummmmmm!

what is the second pic of, something with bone marrow?

----------


## Sfla80

> yummmmmm yummmmmm!
> 
> what is the second pic of, something with bone marrow?


Yep, bine marrow, cimmicurri, watercress, and onion jam. 

Wasn't the best marrow we had but it was good

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 240g sweet potato, greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway cheesesteak with baked chips

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 273 grams sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

Steak fajita with green peppers, mushrooms and a Avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yep, bine marrow, cimmicurri, watercress, and onion jam. Wasn't the best marrow we had but it was good


Fancy!

I'm sure y'all two needed that lil getaway!

----------


## GingerbeardJ

7 oz chicken breast, 5 oz of sweet potato.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato. Saving room for nachos later while I watch the national title game

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g roasted chicken breast, greens

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum yum

1200/day

----------


## 73rr

1 serving of smart food popcorn

----------


## RaginCajun

green grapes

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

beef hind shank 4-6oz

2/3 cup yams

some butter

and iron for desert

----------


## 73rr

2 turkey sausages and a sweat potato!

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a breast

With dog & cat

1450/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Nachos for the game been waiting for this cheat. 8 ounces grilled sirloin 3.5 ounces whole wheat tortilla chips with mozzarella cheese smothering it and salsa to dip

----------


## Sfla80

RC we definitely did. Few drinks, good food. She got to dress up some. Good times.

Tonight's dinner and post workout

----------


## Bio-Active

> RC we definitely did. Few drinks, good food. She got to dress up some. Good times.
> 
> Tonight's dinner and post workout


Now that looks good!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Now that looks good!!


Finished 90%

Was a lot of food....missed 2 meals at work today.

Plus dogs had some lol

----------


## austinite

Steak and Eggs for dinner.

----------


## NACH3

> Steak and Eggs for dinner.


Love breakfast for dinner(must include steak tho)  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - had breakfast for lunch(ish) - 1c liq egg whites, oats(1c), 1scoop whey, 1/2c skim

8oz rotisserie green beans 220g sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

A bunch of pulled pork, lil cheese, and dollop of sweet baby rays

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with milk and sugar free cheesecake jello

----------


## Zodiac82

> Previous was now.
> 
> These pics were rest of last night's dinner.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161215"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161216"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161217"/>


Helluva meal

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161220

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 73rr

Half lbs of ground turkey with mushrooms and a Avocado

----------


## 73rr

2 beef jerry sticks

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

steel cut oates, black coffee

----------


## 73rr

Oatmeal. Banana and 3 hard boiled eggs.

----------


## RaginCajun

pulled pork, low carb wrap, a lil cheese, and some sweet baby rays

coffee with sugar free vanilla creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

@Zodiac82, just seeing that you changed your name!

sneaky scrapple daddy!

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 1.5c oats, banana, 1/2c skim

Now
4HB eggs & a bagel

----------


## 73rr

2 beef jerKY sticks. A coffee black.

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

> @Zodiac82, just seeing that you changed your name!
> 
> sneaky scrapple daddy!


Lol Wondered if anybody had caught it lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161225

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## 73rr

ON shake 2 scoops and oatmeal. Hour ago.

Now steak fajita, green peppers and mushrooms. Hard boil egg just because it tastes good

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna with 5 oz jasmine rice. 2 cinnamon toast rice cakes.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol Wondered if anybody had caught it lol


I noticed but thought u was hidin from someone so i kept u nonomous lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Heavenly albeit late brunch

of tijuana flats tex mex

Flautas w guac sc n salsa

Few chips

Sip of coke

666/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy on multi grain with cheese and baked chips

snuck in a york peppermint patty

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 241 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

150g baked chicken breast, steamed broccoli

----------


## Bodacious

Shake and a apple.

----------


## novastepp

> Steak and Eggs for dinner.


"Brinner" Me and the fam do it once a week.

----------


## NACH3

PWO meal

8oz baked chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, green beans

Dannon Lite & Fit Greek Yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero greek yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

> I noticed but thought u was hidin from someone so i kept u nonomous lol


Lol

Oatmeal and banana

----------


## 73rr

2 turkey sausages and a sweat potato

----------


## Sfla80

In process right now

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast and sweet potato again

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Zodiac82

> In process right now
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161230"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161231"/>


Not a big fan of broccoli but that looks good

----------


## Sfla80

> Not a big fan of broccoli but that looks good


I'm not either...but the wife wanted it.

She was cleared for exercise again 2 weeks ago....and is down 5# already. So I'm cooking for towards what she wants.

But this actually was pretty good. 

Low sodium soy, garlic, evoo, and lemon juice.

Broiled on high in the oven. Wasn't bad

----------


## Sfla80

Funny thing is as a chef....I fvck. The rice up every time :/.

I can't get this shot right lmafo

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana and chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1333 / day

----------


## 73rr

Half lbs Ground turkey. Mushrooms and a Avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161238

----------


## RaginCajun

Big ole pile of pulled pork

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 73rr

Turkey sausage and a sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 161238


Don't ever put that big plate in the microwave

----------


## zaggahamma

1.39 thighs (dog and cat got .61)

Few sips pepsi (out of crystal light )

Few crackers with natty pb

1888/ day

Yay needed a low cal day today

----------


## 73rr

2 beef jerKY sticks

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 7.5oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, greens 

Tilapia, greens cashews

Cottage cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 1.5c oats, 1/2c skim, banana 2scoops of whey

----------


## Sfla80

2 cups egg whites

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

pulled pork on low carb wrap with a lil cheddar

----------


## 73rr

3 eggs. Banana, fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

triple zero greek yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 280 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
7oz baked chicken breast, 1c Jasmine rice, green beans 

Round 2 coming up in.... Now! Lol

----------


## 73rr

ON shake two skoops. Beef jerKY stick.

Steak fajita with green peppers and mushrooms

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna 8 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

post bi's/tri's wo shake  :Smilie: 

1212/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Don't ever put that big plate in the microwave


Lol...Oooh I kno...I have the wife to remind of it

1..Grilled Chicken ...and chicken and potatoes 

2..tuna and crackers

3..protein shake and carb bar

----------


## Sfla80

ON 2 scoops, banana, blue berries, milk, 1 cup liquid egg whites about an hour ago.

Now pre workout GAT PUMP.

----------


## 73rr

Turkey sausage and a sweet potato

----------


## Alta

Chicken and green salad. Again. At least I get a few scoops of natural peanut butter as an appetizer.

I fu*#ing LOVE peanut butter. Is a jar a week bad? lol

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz 96/4 beef 8oz jasmine rice

----------


## zaggahamma

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Chicken and green salad. Again. At least I get a few scoops of natural peanut butter as an appetizer.
> 
> I fu*#ing LOVE peanut butter. Is a jar a week bad? lol


Jar would probably be average /normal consumption 

Including shakes i probably avg a good 18oz jar a week

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Speaking of which 

Natty pb with crackers

Lil pepsi

1888/ day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

What brand natty pb u guys using

----------


## Viking13

5.5 ounces of Vinson
3/4 cup of sweet potatoes
1 cup of broccoli soup
Two tablespoons Almond butter

----------


## zaggahamma

> What brand natty pb u guys using


Most of the time ill get smuckers but end up with generic target brand sometimes

----------


## zaggahamma

1.36 homemade oatmeal cookies 

Left from sundays batch 

Dog got the other fraction of 2

1999 /day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 


That's what I'm talkin 'bout

170g grilled chicken, greens

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and broccoli

----------


## Sfla80

Zag u r a Publix guy aren't u?





This what u use?

----------


## Zodiac82

Big plate of lasagna

----------


## Sfla80

> That's what I'm talkin 'bout
> 
> 170g grilled chicken, greens


Was good. 

Grouper, and some cheap meat I bought for the employees when I cook employee meal every day. Chuck flat. Very lean. Was actually pretty good after marinating

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled tri tip 250 grams baked slice potato seasoned with garlic lovers garlic

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zag u r a Publix guy aren't u?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what u use?


Yessir....90% of the time thats my jar!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

No chunky though!!

----------


## Sfla80

> No chunky though!!


Lmao chunky only way to go

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 6 oz grilled tri tip 250 grams baked slice potato seasoned with garlic lovers garlic


Oooooooooo!!! Nice!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil dirty rice (ground beef)(also leftovers)

Small bowl mini wheats w milk 

2555

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chicken kabob
onions, pineapple, banana
rice
(bit of pinot grigio)

----------


## Bio-Active

quest bar

----------


## Trevis

Icecream + banana.

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Sfla80

5extra large eggs

Cup of oats

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon eggs toast

natty pb

water

555/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Earlier whey shake with flax seed meal and one teaspoon of evoo 

Now: 150g baked chicken breast, 50g brown rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## krugerr

afternoon snack, 1/2 cup oats and boiling water. (Left until it goes thick and stodgy!!)

----------


## NACH3

I've been lagging - keep me consistent!  :Wink: 

Earlier - 1c liq egg whites, 1.5c oats, 1/2banana, 2soops whey 1/2c skim 

Tilapia(8-9oz) 240g sweet potato,

----------


## Bio-Active

5.65 oz grilled chicken breast 234 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o shk $ pre -w/o

gym time!

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 egg whites 2 whole eggs.

----------


## Sfla80

Had about 6 Oz ground beef and rice earlier

Now

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier - had pulled pork on low carb wrap with a lil chedda

lunch (had breakfast) - two eggs over easy, plate of hash browns, angus burger patty, lil sour cream n chives, and a proper english muffin (my coworkers look at me funny every time i order it, and i finish it all!)

----------


## 73rr

4 eggs. Banana, fruit. One slice of whole wheat bread.

ON shake 2 scoops. Turkey brat's and a sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 233 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

2 scoops, 1/2 banana (forgot my other one lol) 1cup egg whites, 2.5 Oz blueberries. 1 cup 2%milk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Had about 6 Oz ground beef and rice earlier
> 
> Now


Damn it man, you gotta stop!! Boy that looks good!

POW meal:

2 cans tuna, steamed broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

1...

Attachment 161273

2..lasagna 
3..protein shake and carb bar

----------


## 73rr

buffalo chicken salad broccoli and a banana. Benefits of not being at work at this time

----------


## NACH3

PWO whey shk 2scoops, 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2 banana, 1/2c skim

----------


## Mp859

> PWO whey shk 2scoops, 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2 banana, 1/2c skim


 that doesn't bloat the fck out of you?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 233 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd o the day 

1275/day

----------


## NACH3

13+oz tilapia(EVOO pan fried), 250g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey, mushrooms and a banana

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> that doesn't bloat the fck out of you?


Pretty much the same as my shake, less the banana. No bloat for me at all.

----------


## NACH3

> that doesn't bloat the fck out of you?


I don't think so(sure doesn't in the am)... Hardly no milk(and after a w/o) but it was the first time I added the egg whites & banana(1/2 so one full one daily) - I'll let you know as time goes on  :Wink: 

I'm also playing around with using Fs pre w/o for fuel(if I lift later in the day 
Ike today(1pm ish) then carb backload after... Thoughts? I know you compete... Plus my body likes Cs but not late in the evening I'm starting to see...

----------


## NACH3

If I get my Cs in by 5-6pm I think that's optimal then switch back to Fs(almond butter cashews pistachios almonds - unsalted) so P/Fs greens later

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ...almond butter cashews pistachios almonds - unsalted


^^ yum....

Eating right now?

Cocoa muffin, homemade with
egg
cocoa powder
coconut oil
topped with plain greek yogurt
(bit of pinot grigio)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

160g grilled chicken breast, 1 cup rice

----------


## Viking13

6.0 ounces of roasted chicken
1 cup of sweet potatoes
1 cup of broccoli soup 
2 tablespoons almond butter 

50gms of protein, 40gms of carbs, 15gms of fat, 12gms of fiber.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

,


> ^^ yum....
> 
> Eating right now?
> 
> Cocoa muffin, homemade with
> egg
> cocoa powder
> coconut oil
> topped with plain greek yogurt
> (bit of pinot grigio)


Your dialed in missy(stole that from RC) haha

----------


## Mp859

> I don't think so(sure doesn't in the am)... Hardly no milk(and after a w/o) but it was the first time I added the egg whites & banana(1/2 so one full one daily) - I'll let you know as time goes on  I'm also playing around with using Fs pre w/o for fuel(if I lift later in the day Ike today(1pm ish) then carb backload after... Thoughts? I know you compete... Plus my body likes Cs but not late in the evening I'm starting to see...


 I personally don't digest shakes well. I'll just do one plain whey shake post wo. 

If I'm on a low carb day I'll do an apple pre and post. Banana for some reason sticks with me for a lot longer. If you have any specific questions brotha hit me up. Carb manipulation is the key. Just keep playing around with it until you find what works best for you.

----------


## NACH3

> I personally don't digest shakes well. I'll just do one plain whey shake post wo. 
> 
> If I'm on a low carb day I'll do an apple pre and post. Banana for some reason sticks with me for a lot longer. If you have any specific questions brotha hit me up. Carb manipulation is the key. Just keep playing around with it until you find what works best for you.


Thx and it's Appreciated brother! I think I may take you up on that :-)

6.5oz grilled salmon, side salad, 2/3c jasmine rice

----------


## zaggahamma

9oz vodka

11oz lemonaide 

1666/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

4...chicken and potatoes 

5...protein shake

6...

Attachment 161279
Seemed right for some reason

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pizza (lil peperoni)

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

Why is Duncan afraid to shoot the ball

----------


## zaggahamma

What the f*** is going on

----------


## zaggahamma

. ....

----------


## zaggahamma

........

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and avacado

----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 161280

Gonna nibble a lil o this

2777

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate more dat shiat than should 

2888

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn David West lost some weight

----------


## zaggahamma

Losing his Barclays like look

----------


## zaggahamma

Ties it up at the line 66 - 66

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

.......

----------


## Sfla80

Was my post blank?

Shows nothing on my screen

----------


## zaggahamma

......

----------


## zaggahamma

> Was my post blank?
> 
> Shows nothing on my screen


Food post you did the same thing I did

----------


## zaggahamma

........

----------


## Sfla80

> Food post you did the same thing I did


Lmao just saw that ok

----------


## Sfla80

> 4th quarter
> 
> Sputs 72
> 
> Cavs 73


Come on spurs 

Sounds like a good game

----------


## NACH3

I'm LOL at Zagga... He's pissed - riding that roller coaster atm  :LOL: 

6oz baked chicken breast, 1c + corn, cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

......

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk lol

3333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry bout that fellas

Lil vodk and the game pissin me off i didn't notice where i was ranting lol...
Btw

3222/day

Jaws got tired of chewing that granola i gave some to dog

----------


## NACH3

Scoop of PB

----------


## 73rr

3 hard boiled eggs

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sorry bout that fellas
> 
> Lil vodk and the game pissin me off i didn't notice where i was ranting lol...
> Btw
> 
> 3222/day
> 
> Jaws got tired of chewing that granola i gave some to dog


Lmao...I was thinkin u were supposed to be in the b-ball thread...that and the rant had somethin to do with the 9oz vodka u had lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lmao...I was thinkin u were supposed to be in the b-ball thread...that and the rant had somethin to do with the 9oz vodka u had lol


Bahahahahahahaha!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

2 scoops
1c oats
1/2 banana 
1/2 cup milk 2%

----------


## JohnnyKirk

Apple pie.

----------


## Sfla80

2 shots espresso 

Gonna be a rough one today

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout MrHyde

----------


## 73rr

3 eggs, 1 slice wheat bread (Really need to stop that one), fruit

----------


## NACH3

> 3 eggs, 1 slice wheat bread (Really need to stop that one), fruit


What kind of bread you eating? Nothing wrong with bread in the am if your not carb sensitive... Later in the evening that could make a difference... Your diet has been very consistent(only way you'll know if it'll work and what needs tweaking  :Wink: 

1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1.5c oats, 1/2banana

----------


## NACH3

> 2 shots espresso 
> 
> Gonna be a rough one today


Sfla you ever have Filipino coffee? At say a nice Thai place... Wowza that'll get ya going

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites scrambled, 1 whole wheat waffle plain

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

1.5 scoops of whey with bcaa, creatine and egg whites..
1 cup of oatmeal mixed with one cup low fat low sugar Greek yogurt...
1 orange..

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Sfla80

> Sfla you ever have Filipino coffee? At say a nice Thai place... Wowza that'll get ya going


Have had coffee at my Filipinos in laws house lol but probably not Filipino coffee though. Lmao  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 286 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> Have had coffee at my Filipinos in laws house lol but probably not Filipino coffee though. Lmao


Lmao lol... Next time your out eating Thai(Pho etc) ask for the strong stuff it's awesome(tasting and stimulant wise) 

Coffee w/creamer

4 HB eggs, (what out for whose around me today - 3 meals with eggs or liq egg whites so far) lol

----------


## Sfla80

> Lmao lol... Next time your out eating Thai(Pho etc) ask for the strong stuff it's awesome(tasting and stimulant wise)
> 
> Coffee w/creamer


Lol will do

----------


## NACH3

> 6 oz grilled chicken breast 286 grams sweet potato


That's one big sweet potato - or was it 1+?

----------


## 73rr

Steak fajita with green peppers 

Turkey brat with sweet potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, asparagus, almond butter

----------


## Sfla80

5oz blackened chicken 
3oz spinach 
2 hard boiled eggs
Red onion 
4oz fingerling pot
Basalmic and evoo




Edit: only finished half. Was a lot of food

----------


## GingerbeardJ

8 oz tuna with 8 oz jasmine rice.

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey mushrooms

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## NACH3

PWO meal - 7oz baked chicken breast, 2c Jasmine rice, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz grilled chicken breast 243 grams sweet potato

----------


## GingerbeardJ

9oz chicken with 6 oz of white sweet potato.

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled sirloin and greens

----------


## ghettoboyd

im coo coo for coco puffs bitches...

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half 

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bowl of mini wheats 

Cold ass milk

Delicious dessert but fibery

2222 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Dj Screw

Grilled Chicken, about 1 cup brown rice, 1/2 small avocado

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs
1cup oats

----------


## NACH3

Last night went out to dinner(Italian of coarse) on a carb load day - had the Artisan ...... Clams/muscles/shrimp over linguine w/red sauce

2scoops whey(ONGS), 1c liq egg whites, 1/2 banana, 1c oats, 1/2c skim blended

----------


## Sfla80

> Last night went out to dinner(Italian of coarse) on a carb load day - had the Artisan ...... Clams/muscles/shrimp over linguine w/red sauce
> 
> 2scoops whey(ONGS), 1c liq egg whites, 1/2 banana, 1c oats, 1/2c skim blended


Sounds awesome....better with red sauce. Not really a fan of clam sauce.

GAT pump pre workout

----------


## Bio-Active

5.62 oz grilled chicken breast 245 grams sweet potato post training

----------


## 73rr

3 eggs, banana, cup of fruit, orange, and 1 slice of whole wheat bread.

----------


## NACH3

> Sounds awesome....better with red sauce. Not really a fan of clam sauce.
> 
> GAT pump pre workout


Was great! I also enjoy the red sauce! Not a fan of clam sauce either 

3HB eggs, whole wheat waffle

----------


## Sfla80

Starting this cheat day off right lol

----------


## NACH3

Coffee w/creamer. Almond butter

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 240 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

13+oz tilapia 260g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate muffin, homemade
egg
cocoa powder
coconut oil
flax meal, almond flour
topped with a sprinkle of pecan chips
and very very diluted, watered down heavy cream

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## bsh

? Why u guys list chicken in oz but sweet potatoes in grams?? Just curious

----------


## Bio-Active

> ? Why u guys list chicken in oz but sweet potatoes in grams?? Just curious


it's just the way I have always measured them. My scale does both

----------


## bsh

> it's just the way I have always measured them. My scale does both


 haha... Okay thx bio

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at game time

3rd quarter couple wings & a breast

Crystal light

1616/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled sirloin 3 oz whole wheat tortilla chips smothered in mozzarella with salsa

----------


## Zodiac82

> Starting this cheat day off right lol
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161307"/>


Ummmm yummmm

Freakin pizza and chickfila platters

Daughters sweet 16 party!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Ummmm yummmm
> 
> Freakin pizza and chickfila platters
> 
> Daughters sweet 16 party!!!


Nice man have fun!!!

----------


## Sfla80

Korean bbq

----------


## NACH3

PWO - 1c liq egg whites 1c oats, 2scoops whey, 1/2c skim

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c Jasmine rice, asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more finger lickin chickin

After the Brady surgery

1888 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice man have fun!!!


Thanks man




> Korean bbq
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161318"/>


U gettin it in with these dinner outings

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, corn on cob cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

For dessert 

2333

Good 2 weeks start to new year

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim, 2scoops ONGS

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

Coffee w/creamer

HB eggs(4), mixed fruit

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia(10+oz), 1c jasmine rice, corn on the cob

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd coffee beverage in caramel frappe form at noon

Then few min ago 2 small slices &half a coke

777/ day

----------


## NACH3

6oz chicken, 260g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and lemonaide

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken breast, asparagus, cashews

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast: 3 eggs, oats, 1 orange and a banana 
2 meal: 2 chicken breast sweet potato. 
3 meal: ON shake and ground turkey with mushrooms and broccoli 
4 meal: shrimp, peppers and greens

----------


## Viking13

6.0 ounces of chicken
Half cup of sweet potatoes
23 almonds
Half cup broccoli soup

----------


## NACH3

PB & rice cakes - a decent amount too :/ lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.56 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161326

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 161326


U took bourbon chicken home from the mall!!! Yum!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161326"/>


Round 2

----------


## Zodiac82

> U took bourbon chicken home from the mall!!! Yum!!!


Lol..nah a place around the corner from my house

----------


## zaggahamma

More doctored lemonaide 

Lil ny strip

3/4 cup augratin potatoes 

Fritos

Hunk of homemade carrot cake (made with coconut flour)

2777/day

----------


## 73rr

Two beef jerKY sticks

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Last night had more baked chicken and greens

1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2 banana, 2scoops whey, 1/2c skim

----------


## Sfla80

2 scoops
1cup oats
1/2 cup 2%
2 shots espresso

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## zaggahamma

Instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

Coffee w/creamer(little) Splenda today 

1c liq egg whites(scrambled) 3yolks, 2whole wheat blueberry waffles(plain)

----------


## 73rr

Oats, 3 eggs, orange and a banana. (Salsa and hot sauce for flavor)

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

All beef nathans hot dog

W/sauer kraut onions mustard&tsp mayo

1.63 oz coke

400 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Oatmeal

----------


## Zodiac82

> All beef nathans hot dog
> 
> W/sauer kraut onions mustard&tsp mayo
> 
> 1.63 oz coke
> 
> 400 / day


Told my wife to get me jumbo Nathans hotdogs..OR sausage....
She came home with ballpark (which isn't bad per se...but Nathans just has that certain crisp/juicy "pop" to it)

Oh and FORGOT BUNS!!! lol

----------


## Sfla80

> 2 scoops
> 1cup oats
> 1/2 cup 2%
> 2 shots espresso


X2

Forgot my food at work.

Preworkout

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Mp859

8oz pulled chicken breast

Going to follow it up with 1cupoats and some sugar free syrup. So t judge me. It's refeed day THANK GOD!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Rice 
Pecans
Chicken

----------


## NACH3

Earlier I had a PB & sug free jelly sandwich on Dave's killer & a touch of honey lol

13oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus

----------


## Sfla80

> Earlier I had a PB & sug free jelly sandwich on Dave's killer & a touch of honey lol
> 
> 13oz tilapia, 1c brown rice, asparagus


Nach I see u eat brown and jasmine. 

Just to mix it up or is there a method to your madness?

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken

1375/ day

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Viking13

7.5 ounces of salmon
1 cup sweet potatoes
Salad other extra veggies
2 tablespoons almond butter

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon
rice
asparagus
(bit of pinot grigio)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Grilled salmon rice asparagus (bit of pinot grigio)


now that sounds good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pan seared wild duck breast and some steamed vegetables

----------


## Sfla80

> Pan seared wild duck breast and some steamed vegetables
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161343"/>


Love duck

Crispy skin??

----------


## zaggahamma

Nice plate RC

U shot it?

----------


## zaggahamma

........

----------


## zaggahamma

......

----------


## Sfla80

> Lmao LeBron gets blocked rejected


Lmao wrong thread?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> Let's go up 30 points on these pussies





> Lmao LeBron gets blocked rejected





> Lmao wrong thread?


Lmao u beat me to it

----------


## Bertuzzi

Chicken meatballs

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry guys no vodka either 

Chili

1700 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Love duck Crispy skin??


Nah just the breast, skinless. I have a few in the freezer plucked, will be doing some soon

The breast marinated for about a week, melt in your mouth tender

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice plate RC U shot it?


Yessir

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry guys no vodka either Chili 1700 / day


Haha

----------


## Bio-Active

S'mores quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

2100 & done 

Good start to the week

----------


## DrewZ

2 poached eggs, 4 oz chicken titty, and some red lentils

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs 
1cup oats

----------


## Zodiac82

Blueberry whole grain crackers

----------


## novastepp

*drink* coffee black.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of wheat toast, some wild duck breast, and a lil cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Tuna on whole wheat

----------


## NACH3

Earlier -1c liq egg whites, 2scoops whey, 1+c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c of skim

Coffee w/splash of skim

----------


## Sfla80

2scoops
1cup oats
1tbsp natty pb
1 banana 
Some left over black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken(6-7oz), 1c brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon n eggs

toast

natty pb

navel orange

613/day

----------


## bigdil511

> 8 egg whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


What exactly is sugar free syrup?

----------


## zaggahamma

> what exactly is sugar free syrup?


water, sorbitol*, contains 2% or less of: Cellulose gum, salt, natural and artificial flavor, sorbic acid, potassium sorbate and sodium benzoate (preservatives), xanthan gum, caramel color, phosphoric acid, acesulfame potassium (non nutritive sweetener)*, sodium hexametaphosphate, sucralose (non nutritive sweetener)*.
*ingredients not in regular syrup

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## noseeme

> yes the cheap/light tuna is a lot better tasting in oil vs. water
> 
> but albacore is delicious in water(tastes more like chicken)


I listened to you Zagg. I have to tell you though - IT'S LIES ALL LIES. 

All I can do to swallow this garbage, never again!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I listened to you Zagg. I have to tell you though - IT'S LIES ALL LIES. 
> 
> All I can do to swallow this garbage, never again!!


dayam bro...did you mix it with mayo!!!?????? u gotta mix it with good mayo like hellmans and put on bread/toast/crackers....think i'll have a big sammy tonight! lmao

sorry bro

----------


## noseeme

> dayam bro...did you mix it with mayo!!!?????? u gotta mix it with good mayo like hellmans and put on bread/toast/crackers....think i'll have a big sammy tonight! lmao
> 
> sorry bro


no mayo (that might be worse than the tuna!), Greek yogurt, Brown mustard, a little relish and Avacado. 

gag city, I am pretty sure my coworkers are like - WTF is wrong with him, almost lost it about 3 times. Good times  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

lol yeh find another food....no reason to suffer

----------


## bigdil511

> water, sorbitol*, contains 2% or less of: Cellulose gum, salt, natural and artificial flavor, sorbic acid, potassium sorbate and sodium benzoate (preservatives), xanthan gum, caramel color, phosphoric acid, acesulfame potassium (non nutritive sweetener)*, sodium hexametaphosphate, sucralose (non nutritive sweetener)*. *ingredients not in regular syrup


So basically it's a chemistry experiment, the only ingredient in my syrup is pure maple syrup (obviously has sugar in it).

----------


## zaggahamma

> So basically it's a chemistry experiment, the only ingredient in my syrup is pure maple syrup (obviously has sugar in it).


yeh i roll with the real stuff when it comes to food

but i play chemist with drinks (splenda in coffee and i drink crystal light a lot)

----------


## RaginCajun

12 zagga nuggets and a lil sauce

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

4 HB eggs... 1whole wheat waffle Coffee black

----------


## NACH3

pwo shk 

Pre-w/o going to hit the gym - my back is still tight so maybe calves, ext's lying leg curls we'll see  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Back In Black

Quinoa
Chicken Breast
Sautéed mushrooms

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1275

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken poboy on wheat

----------


## NACH3

PWO BCAA's - & a shk

Tilapia, greens, sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

EAS rtd
Tuna and crackers

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pork tenderloin
green beans
sugar free ice-tea

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

1666/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chedda burger patty

And two eggs over easy

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

2121/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Forgot to add a whey shk earlier! 

Beef(6+oz), snap peas, peppers, asparagus cashews - just throwing something together lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites carrot cake made with coconut flour

2222/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice pizza 

2444

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training quest bar

----------


## krugerr

100g Couscous (Dry weight)
250g Chicken thigh

72g protein
82g carbs
13g fat
757Kcal

----------


## Sfla80

> 100g Couscous (Dry weight)
> 250g Chicken thigh
> 
> 72g protein
> 82g carbs
> 13g fat
> 757Kcal


What type of couscous krugerr

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs 
1cup oats
Black coffee

----------


## krugerr

> What type of couscous krugerr


Just plain from the supermarket. I tend to flavour it with powdered greens

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/...-cous-cous-1kg

----------


## Sfla80

> Just plain from the supermarket. I tend to flavour it with powdered greens
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/...-cous-cous-1kg


Nice don't see many people eating it.

And there's different sizes of it. One more like a grain another more like a pasta

----------


## krugerr

> Nice don't see many people eating it.
> 
> And there's different sizes of it. One more like a grain another more like a pasta


Its more convenience. Its easy to weigh out and calculate. I hate rice, all the macros are for dry, but once cooked you've got no bloody idea how much the 'wet' rice was when it was dry. Plus, at work its nicer to have fresh(ish) carbs. I pour hot water on couscous and its done in 2 minutes. 

I hate prepping rice! I hate it, I hate it, I hate it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Love couscous!

Ground venison, 2 eggs, and a lil cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 2scoops whey, 1/2c skim, 1/2banana, 1c oats

----------


## krugerr

> 1c liq egg whites, 2scoops whey, 1/2c skim, 1/2banana, 1c oats



Whats that make? Pancakes? Or one hella thick shake!

----------


## almostgone

8 egg whites, 2 EB eggs w 1oz mozzarella cheese. 1.5 cups of old school oats with cinnamon, Splenda, and a half of Fuji apple chopped up in the oats.

----------


## Sfla80

> Its more convenience. Its easy to weigh out and calculate. I hate rice, all the macros are for dry, but once cooked you've got no bloody idea how much the 'wet' rice was when it was dry. Plus, at work its nicer to have fresh(ish) carbs. I pour hot water on couscous and its done in 2 minutes.
> 
> I hate prepping rice! I hate it, I hate it, I hate it.


Funny. I hate making rice too. I mess it up every time :/

GAT PUMP..preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## krugerr

> Funny. I hate making rice too. I mess it up every time :/


That too! I might buy a rice cooker, but then I still have to tackle the impossible math of rice macros! I might just start eating it fvcking raw! hahaha

----------


## NACH3

> Whats that make? Pancakes? Or one hella thick shake!


One really thick arse shake  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> One really thick arse shake


You eat it with a knife and fork? lmfao

----------


## NACH3

> You eat it with a knife and fork? lmfao


sometimes a spoon! Lmao

----------


## RaginCajun

Nach, how is your stomach with those egg whites?

i may give them a go again to see if my stomach can handle them

guys at the office are going to hate me, haha!

----------


## NACH3

> Nach, how is your stomach with those egg whites?
> 
> i may give them a go again to see if my stomach can handle them
> 
> guys at the office are going to hate me, haha!


I've been good! It's a great quick power packed meal/shk... I haven't been any more windy lol

----------


## krugerr

> I've been good! It's a great quick power packed meal/shk... I haven't been any more windy lol



Do you happen to have the macros handy for it? And a picture? 
NACH - I tend to differentiate Shake from Meal by the ability to swallow it without chewing. In your case, I think this counts as a meal!  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

2 scoops
1tbsp natty pb
Black coffee
Banana 

Just realized as I'm typing this I forgot my oats  :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

> Do you happen to have the macros handy for it? And a picture? 
> NACH - I tend to differentiate Shake from Meal by the ability to swallow it without chewing. In your case, I think this counts as a meal!


1c Liq egg whites - 24-6g P - 125cals
2scoops ON GS - 60g P/6c(2sug)/2g F - 280cals
1c oats(dry) - 10g P/54 C(2sug) 8g dietary fiber(4 soluble)/6g F 300cals
1/2banana ? Lol
1/2c skim - 4.5g P 13 C(all sugars) 45cals -- I may try blending my chicken/greens/carbs w/water lol

I'll take a pic tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Coffee black 

Tilapia, brown rice

----------


## krugerr

> 1c Liq egg whites - 24-6g P - 125cals
> 2scoops ON GS - 60g P/6c(2sug)/2g F - 280cals
> 1c oats(dry) - 10g P/54 C(2sug) 8g dietary fiber(4 soluble)/6g F 300cals
> 1/2banana ? Lol
> 1/2c skim - 4.5g P 13 C(all sugars) 45cals -- I may try blending my chicken/greens/carbs w/water lol
> 
> I'll take a pic tomorrow


You joke, but my brother does exactly that, he blends his chicken and rice with warm water, is a bit like a lumpy chicken soup. Kinda. Add a scoop of gravy granules!

----------


## Sfla80

> You joke, but my brother does exactly that, he blends his chicken and rice with warm water, is a bit like a lumpy chicken soup. Kinda. Add a scoop of gravy granules!


I've toyed with this idea a few years back....never thought of adding the water. 

I've blended chicken and sweet potato before.

May try this again when we start to make our own baby food

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with a lil creamer

----------


## krugerr

> I've toyed with this idea a few years back....never thought of adding the water. 
> 
> I've blended chicken and sweet potato before.
> 
> May try this again when we start to make our own baby food


Its not unpalatable, but I wouldnt order it whilst at a restaurant either! If you add just enough water to make it like a Soup its ok, too much water and you end up with a slimy pint of mulch. 

Boil the water up first with a stock cube, then blend with the food and its alright!

----------


## NACH3

> You joke, but my brother does exactly that, he blends his chicken and rice with warm water, is a bit like a lumpy chicken soup. Kinda. Add a scoop of gravy granules!


No joke lol - really thinking about it! Thx for the tips too

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## 73rr

5 scrambled eggs with salsa. Bowl of oats and a banana

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of pasta fajoli 

3 bread sticks
Alfredo sauce

Water

777/ day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia(6+oz) left over from cooking

PB w/sug free jelly on a slice of Dave's killer

----------


## NACH3

Oats & whey - forgot my other meal :/

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

ON SHAKE AND a sweet potato 

Stack fajita with onion, green pepper and rice

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Sprouted grain pb and jelly sandwhich
2...pancakes egg and potatoes 
3...chicken and potatoes 
4.. carb bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Question...with the Ezekiel bread or any other sprouted grain.. I kno u have to keep refrigerated or in freezer...freezer bein a better option..

Is it ok for a couple slices to be out for let's say 10 -12 hrs before u eat?

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

instant coffee #2

800/day

----------


## NACH3

General Tso's chicken 7oz(only), over steamed broccoli(lite sauce) and 1/2c brown rice(may have to use this as my cheat - it would be horrible if I did  :Wink:

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast. Brown rice, with onions, peppers and some chopped tomatoes

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## DrewZ

6oz broiled chicken breast, hard boiled egg, red lentils

----------


## novastepp

Had my PWO shake, roughly 500 cals, and almost immediately after my sister was notified she received a very competitive promotion in radiology. We went out for steak and I ended up eating a 16oz sirloin with a few oz of broccoli, and a massive sweet potato with cinnamon butter. 

GOOD LORD I'm freaking full.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Had my PWO shake, roughly 500 cals, and almost immediately after my sister was notified she received a very competitive promotion in radiology. We went out for steak and I ended up eating a 16oz sirloin with a few oz of broccoli, and a massive sweet potato with cinnamon butter. 
> 
> GOOD LORD I'm freaking full.


Congrats to your sis!

----------


## zaggahamma

More soup & 2 bread sticks 

Lil chicken 

1444/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## bigdil511

> Question...with the Ezekiel bread or any other sprouted grain.. I kno u have to keep refrigerated or in freezer...freezer bein a better option.. Is it ok for a couple slices to be out for let's say 10 -12 hrs before u eat?


I put the Ezekiel bread in fridge, seems fine been doing it over a year.

----------


## zaggahamma

Scrapple on Ezekiel sounds good

----------


## Zodiac82

> I put the Ezekiel bread in fridge, seems fine been doing it over a year.


Right but havin it out in ur lunch box over the course of the day to eat....would that be good?




> Scrapple on Ezekiel sounds good


That literally made my mouth water lol



Attachment 161445

----------


## RaginCajun

Ate too much, had four tacos - chicken mole, chicken fajita, beef fajita, and pork

----------


## RaginCajun

> Question...with the Ezekiel bread or any other sprouted grain.. I kno u have to keep refrigerated or in freezer...freezer bein a better option.. Is it ok for a couple slices to be out for let's say 10 -12 hrs before u eat?


I keep it in the fridge, easier when ready to eat and pull apart.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake w/o the wo

2020/ day

----------


## 73rr

Chicken and a avacado

----------


## blakegains

The slop= chicken, rice, with eggs mixed all together. Made in the crockpot

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

Green shake - 1/2 cup egg whites, handful of carrots, Granny Smith apple, 4 strawberries, 1/2 cup blueberries, and a big handful of spinach. Need to get some vanilla protein powder, the shake is missing that. 

Gym time!

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## krugerr

250g chicken
100g (dry) couscous
1tsp powdered greens

Delishhhh

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO- 3 eggs (1 yolk) and 1/2 cup oats along with a few spices, made into a flapjack covered in sugar free syrup 

Small glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs
1cup oats
Black coffee 
Water

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 1c liq egg whites, 1.5c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey... 

Heating up some chicken and a sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> Earlier - 1c liq egg whites, 1.5c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey... 
> 
> Heating up some chicken and a sweet potato


i was definitely feeling those liquid egg whites, stunk up the gym! 

luckily i was the only one in there!

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more coffee

88/day

----------


## Sfla80

2scopps
1cup oats
2oz almonds
1/2 cup 2%
1 banana

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> i was definitely feeling those liquid egg whites, stunk up the gym! 
> 
> luckily i was the only one in there!


Haha sucks man it's way easier than cooking em  :Wink: 

3HB eggs and a waffle(whole wheat plain)

----------


## 73rr

Breakfast. 5 eggs, banana, oatmeal and fruit

ON shake and oatmeal

Steak fajita with green peppers and green beans

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

sausage muffin w/egg

hashbrown

navel orange

725/day

----------


## RaginCajun

lil chicken salad sammy, cup of chicken tortilla soup, and a caesar salad

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum city 

1275/ day

----------


## NACH3

PWO - 1c liq egg whites, 1.5scoops ON GS, 1c oats, 1/2c skim 

45min later 

6.5oz baked chicken breast, green beans, 235g sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

> 


Yummmm! I need a cook lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yummmm! I need a cook lol


rent a mexican!

----------


## Sfla80

> Yummmm! I need a cook lol


Lol. This is easy and cheap....well free for me  :Wink: . 

Fingerling good source of carbs no? 

With that meal I'm just under maintenance with a meal and maybe a shake left to go.

----------


## Sfla80

> rent a mexican!


Lmao I have a few that need second jobs  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

1..2 slice of Ezekiel with sugar free jam

2...

Attachment 161452

3...ham and cheese and chicken

4...carb bar and protein bar

----------


## 73rr

Chicken. Rice. Broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz ribeye 

Cup o mashed taters 

1/3 cup corn 

All buttered

2100 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of mini wheats 

For dessert 

2444/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

> rent a mexican!


Bwahahaha

6oz grilled salmon, 1/2c jasmine rice, green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Two days off at work=a week of dealing with all crap no one has the initiative to handle while you're out.

PWO whey shake w/ banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Sculpin IPA

Smothering down some smoked Gouda and red bell pepper fresh venison sausage and some onions to make a 'gravy'

----------


## kelkel

Ice cream, actually.

----------


## NACH3

> Ice cream, actually.


Whoa whoa - that's just not fair - add another vein to kels road maps  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sculpin IPA Smothering down some smoked Gouda and red bell pepper fresh venison sausage and some onions to make a 'gravy'


This with some spinach and avocado yogurt dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken 

2666 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 nathans hotdogs and steak n cheese and potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 nathans hotdogs and steak n cheese and potatoes


You must have put the scrapple down on someone (ref- Nathan's) 

Haha

----------


## Sfla80

3317 cals for the day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia(6+oz), 200g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

coffee
1 peanut cookie

Its friday! :P

----------


## Zodiac82

> You must have put the scrapple down on someone (ref- Nathan's)
> 
> Haha


U lost me on that one RC lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Ezekiel pb&j

----------


## Sfla80

Black coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and that free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

2scoops
1cup oats
1/2 2%
2oz almonds
1 banana

----------


## RaginCajun

> U lost me on that one RC lol


didn't you say the other day that you told your wife to get some nathan's and she came back with ball park franks?

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with splenda

smoked cheddar and jalapeno smoked venison sausage

now, green shake (lil egg whites, low carb vanilla yogurt, granny smith apple, handful of spinach, handful of carrots, blueberries, and strawberries)

----------


## Sfla80

> coffee black with splenda
> 
> smoked cheddar and jalapeno smoked venison sausage
> 
> now, green shake (lil egg whites, low carb vanilla yogurt, granny smith apple, handful of spinach, handful of carrots, blueberries, and strawberries)


Jucier??

What brand? Hard to clean?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jucier??
> 
> What brand? Hard to clean?


found one of those Ninja Extractor blenders, works pretty good. clean up is easy, just rinse out the cup and blades. i threw my juicer out, pain in the arse to clean!

----------


## Sfla80

> found one of those Ninja Extractor blenders, works pretty good. clean up is easy, just rinse out the cup and blades. i threw my juicer out, pain in the arse to clean!


Exactly why I asked....is the cleaning. I have a ninja blender....but just the lowest model probably

----------


## RaginCajun

> Exactly why I asked....is the cleaning. I have a ninja blender....but just the lowest model probably


this is the one i found on sale for $75

The Nutri NinjaÂ® | Nutrient & Vitamin Extraction

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Sfla80

> this is the one i found on sale for $75
> 
> The Nutri NinjaÂ® | Nutrient & Vitamin Extraction


Holy shit....might be getting that tonight!

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> Holy shit....might be getting that tonight!


i like it, just shove shyt in it and let it do its thang!




> 


damn that looks delicious!

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 1c Liq egg whites, 1c banana nut oats(high P), 1/2 banana, 2scoops of ON GS, 1/2c skim 

Tilapia, 220g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked venison sausage and sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

> didn't you say the other day that you told your wife to get some nathan's and she came back with ball park franks?


Lol..ok gotcha...I didn't read it as" lay the smack down" lol

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

2scoops
Water
1cup oats
1tbsp natty pb
1 banana

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol..ok gotcha...I didn't read it as" lay the smack down" lol


Hahaha!

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, green beans

6" subway chicken terriaki

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80

10oz top sirloin stir fry cut
1.5 cups basmati rice

3456 for day....might have a Greek yogurt before bed

----------


## zaggahamma

2020 / day

----------


## NACH3

Forgot my food today I'm behind... 

1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1.5scoops ON GS, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim

Plus 4 California rolls(rice, crab, ?) - can't do sashimi eeeww lol

----------


## NACH3

> this is the one i found on sale for $75
> 
> The Nutri NinjaÂ® | Nutrient & Vitamin Extraction


RC you like the ninja bullet better than the nutri bullet? Same exact concept but those blades(ninjas) looks more durable... 

I got the cheap one b4(just the big ass 72oz piture) that thing broke after 8months lol POS... But it wasn't the bullet I want one  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC you like the ninja bullet better than the nutri bullet? Same exact concept but those blades(ninjas) looks more durable... I got the cheap one b4(just the big ass 72oz piture) that thing broke after 8months lol POS... But it wasn't the bullet I want one


Same here, had a cheap one that lasted me about two years. 

Never had the nutri bullet but you are right, these blades feel and look heavy duty

----------


## Zodiac82

> 10oz top sirloin stir fry cut
> 1.5 cups basmati rice
> 
> 3456 for day....might have a Greek yogurt before bed
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161472"/>


tasty




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161473"/>
> 
> 2020 / day


Aw man..that's right up my alley lol

Now

Attachment 161475


Earlie
Attachment 161476

----------


## zaggahamma

> tasty
> 
> 
> Aw man..that's right up my alley lol
> 
> Now
> 
> Attachment 161475
> 
> ...


Was good too

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb toast

2300 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Half titty

2444 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs 
1cup oats
Black coffee 
Water

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

Coffee!!

My usual - 1c oats, 1c Liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee 

Oatmeal flapjack with sugar free syrup and a lil natty pb

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 270 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

4Hb eggs, bagel

----------


## Sfla80

2scoops
1/2 cup 2%
1c oats
1 banana 
2tsbp almonds

Was supposed to be a meal but passed out with the baby and woke up and had 10 min to get to work lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161482

There it is Zagga

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161482"/> There it is Zagga


There it is!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 161482
> 
> There it is Zagga


Brought the scrapple down!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of this...dog got rest

350

----------


## zaggahamma

baking cookies for tomorrow's manning spanking

oatmeal no flour

didnt use enough butter 

tasted good though

375/day

----------


## zaggahamma

..........400

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout green shake (egg whites, yogurt, spinach, blueberries, strawberries, Granny Smith Apple, carrots, and h20)

----------


## Sfla80

I'll just post this instead of taking another lol.

10.5oz black grouper 
1.5 cups Brussels

----------


## Sfla80

And forgot the pic lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Tri tip salad with steamed broccoli no butter avocado and cucumbers 2 rolls

----------


## zaggahamma

Ribeye on onion roll

Calories determined after i see who all wants a bite got dog cat and the wife eyeballin me...

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ribeye on onion roll
> 
> Calories determined after i see who all wants a bite got dog cat and the wife eyeballin me...


3/5 in my belly & I am FULL!

1555/ DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

> There it is!!!!





> Brought the scrapple down!!!!!!!!!!


lol...the sugar free jam brought it all together




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161496"/>
> 
> Ribeye on onion roll
> 
> Calories determined after i see who all wants a bite got dog cat and the wife eyeballin me...


lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium bowl of mini wheats 

Yummy fiber

1919/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Big bowl of chili
Crackers

----------


## zaggahamma

Some toast

Lil tuna

Lil natty pb

Lil honey 

2400/ day

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs 
1cup oats
Black coffee 
Water

----------


## Sfla80

GAT Nitra flex pre workout

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

The usual - blended! 
1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2nana, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey

----------


## < <Samson> >

Banana pancakes

Looks unhealthy, but made of nothing but bananas, whole eggs & zero cal Walden Syrup.

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee as well

----------


## Zodiac82

> Banana pancakes
> 
> Looks unhealthy, but made of nothing but bananas, whole eggs & zero cal Walden Syrup.


Looks fulfilling 

Bowl of muesli cereal

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 260 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

2scoops 
Banana 
1tsbp natty pb
Cup oats 
Coffee

----------


## Bman001

6 egg whites, 3 pieces of turkey sausage, 1 scoop whey

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of the same ham egg swiss tortilla panini 

As yesterday 

Saving room for tex mex at 3pm game time 

250/ day

----------


## NACH3

4HB eggs, 2waffles(whole wheat plain)

----------


## NACH3

Pre w/o whey shk

Pre-w/o NO Xplode... 50mgs of ephedrine(well bronkaid) :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pre w/o whey shk Pre-w/o NO Xplode... 50mgs of ephedrine(well bronkaid)


how is that no explode?

----------


## NACH3

> how is that no explode?


My body adapted to it super fast!  :Frown:  I keep trying new stuff when I know what works(I'm going to send you a pm I got good news)...

----------


## Bio-Active

> My body adapted to it super fast!  I keep trying new stuff when I know what works(I'm going to send you a pm I got good news)...


did you stop running the mr Hyde? I don't seem to ever get used to it.

----------


## NACH3

> did you stop running the mr Hyde? I don't seem to ever get used to it.


I did... For a little I didn't either with that or Neon volt pre... So those have been the best and I'll probly go back to mr. Hyde... But I'm going to try one other brand... I'll send you a complete list as well!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I did... For a little I didn't either with that or Neon volt pre... So those have been the best and I'll probly go back to mr. Hyde... But I'm going to try one other brand... I'll send you a complete list as well!


sounds good man.... I also do find by just taking a day or two off the Hyde like a non training day. When I do the Hyde.... Boom it's just incredible!

----------


## NACH3

> sounds good man.... I also do find by just taking a day or two off the Hyde like a non training day. When I do the Hyde.... Boom it's just incredible!


Yeah I was very surprised at the adaptation so quickly - as I took off at least a month and a half from all stims - when healing up etc

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah I was very surprised at the adaptation so quickly - as I took off at least a month and a half from all stims - when healing up etc


oh I bet you got some headaches from the caffein? Did you add in some different caffein or just tough it out?

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier- 2 eggs, venison ground meat, lil cheddar, and big glass of low sugar OJ 

Now - venison sausage and sweet potato with a lil sour cream and cheddar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Earlier- 2 eggs, venison ground meat, lil cheddar, and big glass of low sugar OJ 
> 
> Now - venison sausage and sweet potato with a lil sour cream and cheddar


Good job i am liking the eating habits bro

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161517

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 233 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> oh I bet you got some headaches from the caffein? Did you add in some different caffein or just tough it out?


Dropped it all maybe a cup of joe but that's it - it was tough at first

Stretching out then hammering arms  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Dropped it all maybe a cup of joe but that's it - it was tough at first
> 
> Stretching out then hammering arms


Get after them brother!

----------


## Sfla80

Out and about with the family.

Semi healthy....tropical smoothie

Peanut n banana smoothie

Chicken pesto mozzarella Flatbread

----------


## NACH3

PWO - BCAAs - whey shk(w/Liq egg whites 1.5scoops)1/2 nana

Then 
Tilapia(13oz), 260 g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil tex mex 

Lil.vodka lemonaide 

1313/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast on 2 slices Ezekiel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Few cookies 

Lil more coffee 

1717

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Meal prep: Denver cut steak and sweet potatoes. Will divide into meals containing 160g steak and 200g sweet potato. Also have steamable bags of broccoli in the freezer.

----------


## RaginCajun

Wild hog backstrap, lil couscous, and peas

----------


## RaginCajun

Yellow rose IPA

----------


## NACH3

6.5-7oz Baked chicken breast, jasmine rice 3/4c, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Tacos

----------


## Sfla80

OK me and the wife have been 90% all week. She's been doing great losing baby weight. So we went out tonight.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> OK me and the wife have been 90% all week. She's been doing great losing baby weight. So we went out tonight.


Looks good! Hope y'all have a great time out.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Looks good! Hope y'all have a great time out.


I am really liking your dedication to the food prep man!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I am really liking your dedication to the food prep man!


Thank you man! I've fell behind over the last week after being out of town for 4 days but getting back on track now. Prep is the only way to make it happen!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thank you man! I've fell behind over the last week after being out of town for 4 days but getting back on track now. Prep is the only way to make it happen!


 it really is. When I'm out of town I just eat those rotisserie chicken and heat sweet potatos in the micro

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> Thank you man! I've fell behind over the last week after being out of town for 4 days but getting back on track now. Prep is the only way to make it happen!


Just thinking about ha the other day on here... I was hoping you just went outta town or something along those lines... Those are some nice steaks fora wk(I'm thinking of switching to more ground beef/turkey & steaks)

Rotisserie chicken breast, corn on cob, cashews

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Just thinking about ha the other day on here... I was hoping you just went outta town or something along those lines... Those are some nice steaks fora wk(I'm thinking of switching to more ground beef/turkey & steaks)
> 
> Rotisserie chicken breast, corn on cob, cashews


I've been eyeballing some ground turkey myself. I found those steaks on sale so I snagged every pack they had. Lol. We just got dumped on by the winter storm that came through a couple days ago so I fired up the George Foreman and cooked'em all. I had cooked about 4 of them and had to shut it down so I could run to the store for the wife. While I was out a text came in from her informing me that my steaks were really good. She only sliced one bite off so didn't mess up my portioning. Lol.

----------


## NACH3

> I've been eyeballing some ground turkey myself. I found those steaks on sale so I snagged every pack they had. Lol. We just got dumped on by the winter storm that came through a couple days ago so I fired up the George Foreman and cooked'em all. I had cooked about 4 of them and had to shut it down so I could run to the store for the wife. While I was out a text came in from her informing me that my steaks were really good. She only sliced one bite off so didn't mess up my portioning. Lol.


Nice! That's funny! Did that storm hit as low as Tenn? Or WV?

Oh those formans definitely come im handy!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Oh yes. It pretty much covered the state of Tennessee and Kentucky. Even made it into northern Alabama.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Oh yes. It pretty much covered the state of Tennessee and Kentucky. Even made it into northern Alabama.


 and I was upset cause it was raining today. Lol I sat in my truck listening to the Denver game while my daughter was at softball practice

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> and I was upset cause it was raining today. Lol I sat in my truck listening to the Denver game while my daughter was at softball practice


What really sucked was that we had had about 2.5" of rain that fell prior to the switch over to snow. I left the office at 12:30 to go workout and the change over occurred on my 5 min drive to the gym.

----------


## Bio-Active

> What really sucked was that we had had about 2.5" of rain that fell prior to the switch over to snow. I left the office at 12:30 to go workout and the change over occurred on my 5 min drive to the gym.


 but did you make it to the gym and train?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> but did you make it to the gym and train?


Does a wild bear sh!t in the woods?!?! Lol!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Does a wild bear sh!t in the woods?!?! Lol!


well at least you got the training in  :Wink:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> well at least you got the training in


Yes, and good thing too because our roads didn't clear off at all until this afternoon so I've been land locked. We just aren't well prepared for that type of weather down here.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes, and good thing too because our roads didn't clear off at all until this afternoon so I've been land locked. We just aren't well prepared for that type of weather down here.


it's why I always have a 4 wheel drive fir my daily driver. I can get around in anything

----------


## thelifesquare

I am taking egg white and 4-5 egg yok, and follow my diet plan which is given by my fitness trainer.

----------


## krugerr

100g couscous
180g chicken thigh

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 73rr

Eggs and oats

----------


## Osprey

Cod, brussels sprouts.

----------


## NACH3

The usual blended! 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey, 1/2banana

----------


## krugerr

> The usual blended! 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey, 1/2banana


Did we ever get a picture of your cement mix?

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs 
1cup oats
Water
Black coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## NACH3

> Did we ever get a picture of your cement mix?


Lmao - totally forgot - I'll set a reminder now for tomorrow(I'll give a pre blend look and after - just looks like chocolate P powder)  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

Going to try a yogurt(seeing if as long as I keep the dairy to a minimum and all pre w/o or just after) see if it bloats me and it won't be ed - only when im craving milk(which has been often) 

Dannon Lite & Fit 80cal 0F/10P/13C maybe hlf Sug :/

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Battling some nausea this morning. No food as of yet.

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther coffee half cup

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> The usual blended! 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2c skim, 2scoops whey, 1/2banana


Hey NACH, been meaning to tell you, I'm dropping the milk from my mix. New format will be 1 cup egg whites, one scoop whey, half cup oats. Going minimalist.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

> Hey NACH, been meaning to tell you, I'm dropping the milk from my mix. New format will be 1 cup egg whites, one scoop whey, half cup oats. Going minimalist.


Hope you feel berter man 

Funny im going to start using water... I need to ween out my dairy(when I get cravings for something sweet either fruit or dairy comes to mind - usually the latter in a chocolate fashion  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> OK me and the wife have been 90% all week. She's been doing great losing baby weight. So we went out tonight.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161523"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161524"/>


Oh hell yeh lol

Big bowl of oats

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

160g steak, 200g sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

> 160g steak, 200g sweet potato


Just curious man.

What's ur daily goal?

----------


## RaginCajun

fasting today until lunch

had some BCAAs and black coffee so far

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training 5.75 oz grilled chicken and 233 grams sweet potato

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Just curious man.
> 
> What's ur daily goal?


I'm shooting for 200g of protein and 200-300g carb daily. Not really monitoring fat as I'm keeping those to a minimum as much as possible. Carbs fluctuate because I've started replacing carbs with veg/greens after midday meal. Trying to find that "magic" carb ratio for me. Not concerned with calories at all, so long as I hit my macros. Thanks for asking brother!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> fasting today until lunch
> 
> had some BCAAs and black coffee so far


I like fasting on occasion myself.

----------


## Sfla80

> I'm shooting for 200g of protein and 200-300g carb daily. Not really monitoring fat as I'm keeping those to a minimum as much as possible. Carbs fluctuate because I've started replacing carbs with veg/greens after midday meal. Trying to find that "magic" carb ratio for me. Not concerned with calories at all, so long as I hit my macros.


Nice ok makes sense

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Nice ok makes sense


Should have qualified that calorie statement better. Definitely not going over tdee. Don't care about calories so long as they aren't in excess.  :Smilie:

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

Pretty much stuck in the house with 2 feet of snow outside. Enjoying egg whites with salsa over baked potato wedges and a protein shake..

----------


## NACH3

6.5oz Rotisserie chicken breast, 1c Jasmine rice, green beans

----------


## Sfla80

> Should have qualified that calorie statement better. Definitely not going over tdee. Don't care about calories so long as they aren't in excess.


Lmao I figured as much....

----------


## Sfla80

2scoops
Banana
1cup oats
Natt pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking fast with venison and black bean chili, topped with cheddar and lite sour cream

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Breaking fast with venison and black bean chili, topped with cheddar and lite sour cream


Hell of way to break the fast! Sounds awesome!

PWO whey shake, 2 scoops

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PWO meal:

160g steak, 200g sweet potato

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hell of way to break the fast! Sounds awesome!
> 
> PWO whey shake, 2 scoops


oh man it was! 

i used some maple syrup seasoned and chorizo seasoned ground venison, came out fantastic!

i was just missing some green onions, forgot to grab them at the store.

----------


## Sfla80

Finally got to the store. Wife and I passed out earlier and missed a meal lol.

2.2# top round sirloin
2.4# chicken
12 sweet potatoes (edit 6 potatoes but huge so 12 portions)

Have ready to steam in bag veggies

----------


## 73rr

2 turkey sausages and a sweat potato 

Chicken breast green beans and a ON shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> oh man it was! 
> 
> i used some maple syrup seasoned and chorizo seasoned ground venison, came out fantastic!
> 
> i was just missing some green onions, forgot to grab them at the store.


Did your butcher season the venison with chorizo or did you? I'm going to make a file of these wild game dishes you're cranking out!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Finally got to the store. Wife and I passed out earlier and missed a meal lol.
> 
> 2.2# top round sirloin
> 2.4# chicken
> 12 sweet potatoes (edit 6 potatoes but huge so 12 portions)
> 
> Have ready to steam in bag veggies
> 
> Attachment 161531


Sounds like my shopping list. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did your butcher season the venison with chorizo or did you? I'm going to make a file of these wild game dishes you're cranking out!


i harvested the deer but did not process it myself. i brought it to a processor that is close to one of the places that i hunt. if i had a house or more room in my apartment, or closer to home, i would do it myself. don't think these city folk in houston would like to see me hanging a deer from the parking garage! hahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

green like shake (granny smith apple, carrots, spinach, low carb vanilla yogurt, egg whites, blueberries, and few strawberries)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> i harvested the deer but did not process it myself. i brought it to a processor that is close to one of the places that i hunt. if i had a house or more room in my apartment, or closer to home, i would do it myself. don't think these city folk in houston would like to see me hanging a deer from the parking garage! hahaha!


Ya processing them is pretty straight forward. A good hanging hook, meat hook, boning knife and hack saw are all you need. Well that and a place to do all that cutting, to your point! Ya, better skip dressing out a deer on your tailgate in the parking garage...might earn you a reputation! Lol

----------


## Sfla80

GAT pump. ...pre workout

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO shake yum

1100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - rice cakes and PB 

Rotisserie chicken breast(6+oz) on Dave's killer(forgot my rice again) x2

----------


## Sfla80

2790 for day. Missed a meal.

Probably have a Greek yogurt before bed.

Need to pick up some cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Fat tuna sammy on onion roll

Wavy lays the vegetable

Crystal light

Dog n cat got some tuna

Dog got a few chips

1777/ day

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled sirloin with 233 grams baked sliced potato with olive oil and garlic lovers garlic

----------


## Bio-Active

Oh yeah and i dipped the potatoes in Ketchup!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 2790 for day. Missed a meal.
> 
> Probably have a Greek yogurt before bed.
> 
> Need to pick up some cottage cheese


Nice looking meal. I love cottage cheese but have to be very judicious with it due to the sodium content and bp issues. "Getting old ain't for wimps." - My dad.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Oh yeah and i dipped the potatoes in Ketchup!


Who are you and what have you done with bio???

----------


## Sfla80

> Nice looking meal. I love cottage cheese but have to be very judicious with it due to the sodium content and bp issues. "Getting old ain't for wimps." - My dad.


Sodium really???

Have to look into that. Thanks.

----------


## Sfla80

> Who are you and what have you done with bio???


Lmao that was my next post....

Bio.....ketchup???

Funny when I eat clean....ketchup is my biggest craving

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lmao that was my next post.... Bio.....ketchup??? Funny when I eat clean....ketchup is my biggest craving


that was my cheat for the week

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple scotch n waters

----------


## NACH3

> Lmao that was my next post....
> 
> Bio.....ketchup???
> 
> Funny when I eat clean....ketchup is my biggest craving


I've been using siracha a lot lately(a little bit goes along way w/chicken & rice)  :Smilie: 

Green beans, tilapia

----------


## Sfla80

> I've been using siracha a lot lately(a little bit goes along way w/chicken & rice) 
> 
> Green beans, tilapia


I like siracha but I'm not a huge spicy peraon. But flavor is great.

Did u see they came out with siracha in packets like ketchup? ??

----------


## Sfla80

One chobani Greek yogurt

Peanut butter

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chili with black beans, lil cheddar, and lite sour cream

----------


## RaginCajun

> I like siracha but I'm not a huge spicy peraon. But flavor is great. Did u see they came out with siracha in packets like ketchup? ??


Yes!

And love sirrachi on eggs!

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Sfla80

> Yes!
> 
> And love sirrachi on eggs!


In laws got the key chain sirrqchi lol

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161538"/>


what is that?

----------


## zaggahamma

Flourless oatmeal cookies

Sharin with dog

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161538"/>


Looks amazing

----------


## Bio-Active

> Flourless oatmeal cookies Sharin with dog


you have to share  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats 

2444 /day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Plain Greek Yogurt
Cocoa snap, homemade with
coconut oil, cocoa powder
sip of Pinot Grigio–and I mean just a sip

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Shake: 1 cup egg whites, one scoop whey, 1/2 cup oats

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large eggs
1cup oats
Coffee black
Water

----------


## RaginCajun

> Plain Greek Yogurt Cocoa snap, homemade with coconut oil, cocoa powder sip of Pinot Grigio-and I mean just a sip


Reported!

A sip eh'

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal flapjacks topped with a lil natty pb and sugar free syrup

Small glass of low sugar oj and also a small glass of low sugar high protein chocolate milk 

Coffee with a shot of milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

sipping on a green shake from now until lunch

shake (granny smith apple, carrots, spinach, low carb vanilla yogurt, egg whites, blueberries, and few strawberries)

----------


## NACH3

Damn it Krugger I forgot again  :Frown:  - it's so hard when I just want to start 'cutting' it open to eat so damn fast lol(with my spoon) 

^ the usual blended!

Coffee black splenda(1) 
Tilapia, corn on cob, lil rice

----------


## Sfla80

Same

2scoops
Oats 
Water natty pb
Banana

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 


Ooooooooo!!

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

> 


I'm gettin jealous bro! Lol

----------


## Sfla80

> I'm gettin jealous bro! Lol


Lmao why man. U guys eat this all the time.

Chicken, sweet, broccoli, and that's 97/3 ground.

I had it in the fridge and forgot about it lol..had to cook so threw some in.

And it's easy right now...I'm on Vaca lol

----------


## NACH3

> Lmao why man. U guys eat this all the time.
> 
> Chicken, sweet, broccoli, and that's 97/3 ground.
> 
> I had it in the fridge and forgot about it lol..had to cook so threw some in.
> 
> And it's easy right now...[B]*I'm on Vaca lol*


Does make it easier... It's always better when someone else makes it  :Wink:  -- gotta get ground beef it's a great addition to anything pasta your red sauce(a must) etc I'll snap pics when I make my red gravy and pasta(linguine/or angel hair) and sausage & peppers - this w/e I was thinking! 

Rotisserie chicken(the white meat)7oz, 1c jasmine rice, sirachi and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Big beautiful navel orange 

777/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded baked spud with bbq brisket and a side of baked beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

Lumch:
4oz. Pork steak
Small yam baked 
Lettuce w/ olive oil + red vinegar plus some edemame seeds for crunch
1 tbsp of omega 3 peanut butter for dessert

----------


## Zodiac82

2 hotdogs 
4 eggs

----------


## NACH3

PB and rice cakes - man if I had a big arse glass of whole milk chocolate I'd be in heaven  :Wink:  lol

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> PB and rice cakes - man if I had a big arse glass of whole milk chocolate I'd be in heaven  lol


I misread that..thought u said... AND a big glass....I was like aw man he's about to be bloated lol

2 EAS RTDs...before and after work out...forgot my damn food at home

----------


## NACH3

LOL ^^ I sure would've been 

Oats + ONGS(1heaping scoop) then have some tilapia fillets for later and we'll see what else too I'm hangry today!

----------


## Sfla80

Right plate of just beef, she took her salad away before I got the pic. I yelled at her lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1444/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade chicken soup

Way too much rice was put in it...prolly only eat 1/5 of it

1555/ day

----------


## NACH3

6egg whites, 3whole eggs(scrambled), 2whole wheat waffles sug free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

> 6egg whites, 3whole eggs(scrambled), 2whole wheat waffles sug free syrup


how do you like that sugar free syrup?

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and couscous n peas

----------


## Zodiac82

> Right plate of just beef, she took her salad away before I got the pic. I yelled at her lol
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161556"/>


Lol

2 spicy chicken sandwhiches

----------


## zaggahamma

Absolutely incredibly delicious 

Tuna on toast

1888/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with pistachio sugar free pudding mix and high protein low sugar milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161561"/>
> 
> Absolutely incredibly delicious
> 
> Tuna on toast
> 
> 1919 / day


U ever put ketchup on ur tuna Zag? It's good

----------


## zaggahamma

> U ever put ketchup on ur tuna Zag? It's good


Never have & never will nor on my eggs lol

Corned beef hash-different story

----------


## Sfla80

> U ever put ketchup on ur tuna Zag? It's good


Hmm love ketchup. ...never tried on tuna

----------


## kelkel

> Hmm love ketchup. ...never tried on tuna


Never will.

----------


## Dj Screw

My "cheat meal" for the week  :Big Grin:  

3lb Lobster, 14oz filet mignon, 3 cheese potatoes au gratin (i'm only splitting the lobster though)

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161562"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161563"/>
> 
> My "cheat meal" for the week 
> 
> 3lb Lobster, 14oz filet mignon, 3 cheese potatoes au gratin (i'm only splitting the lobster though)


What restaurant

Edit saw the second pic lol

----------


## Dj Screw

> What restaurant


The Palm

----------


## zaggahamma

2020

----------


## Sfla80

> The Palm


We have eaten there but in Orlando fl

----------


## zaggahamma

Med size bowl of mini wheats w milk 

Finally full

2444 / day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia13oz, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161562"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161563"/> My "cheat meal" for the week  3lb Lobster, 14oz filet mignon, 3 cheese potatoes au gratin (i'm only splitting the lobster though)






They have one right down the street from my office in Houston

----------


## krugerr

cottage cheese
milk
PB

blended, one sip and I realise I forgot the whey! /yuck

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large
3 ekiziel

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chili with black beans, lil cheddar, and sour cream 

Coffee with a splash of milk

----------


## krugerr

couscous
chicken thigh
1/2 gallon water
coffee

----------


## < <Samson> >

Not right now, but last night's dinner.

----------


## NACH3

7whites, 3yolks, scrambled 2 blueberry whole wheat waffles plain

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Sfla80

5 Oz 97/3 ground
1.5 cup basmati rice
2oz skim milk mozzarella cheese

----------


## krugerr

1/2 cup oats

----------


## NACH3

The usual blended... 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2c skim, 2scoops ON GS, 1/2banana

----------


## NACH3

> 1/2 cup oats


It helps when I set the alarm/timer to take a pic b4 I make it next time lmao

----------


## RaginCajun

'green' shake - granny smith apple, spinach, carrots, egg whites, vanilla yogurt, milk, lil green apple BCAAs, blueberries, and strawberries)

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## krugerr

> It helps when I set the alarm/timer to take a pic b4 I make it next time lmao


No worried buddy :P

Mine this morning made me gag. Forgot to put the whey in, so it was milky cottage cheese.

----------


## krugerr

> 


Tease...

----------


## GingerbeardJ

9 oz chicken breast, 8 oz of white sweet potato.

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, jasmine rice

----------


## RaginCajun

a whole MOD BBQ chicken pizza

Reported myself!

----------


## krugerr

200g chicken breast
2 whole meal tortillas
Grating of cheese.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

5.76 oz grill Ed chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80

Pre workout shake about an hour ago.

Now GAT nitraflex Pre workout

----------


## Zodiac82

> Never have & never will nor on my eggs lol
> 
> Corned beef hash-different story


Lol



> Hmm love ketchup. ...never tried on tuna





> Never will.


can't knock til u try kel...lol...I thought the same when BIB mention




> We have eaten there but in Orlando fl


Aw man...don't mention orlando fl...  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

1..spicy chicken sandwhich

2..noodles and shrimp

3..slice of pizza and stromboli

4..carb bar

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1212/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80

Pro ably my favorite meal so far this week. Just needed a carb

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil baby back action

----------


## Zodiac82

Meatballs and Ezekiel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Tiny bit of granola With cold milk 

1919/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chili with black beans with a lil sour cream

----------


## NACH3

Late night - 

Im low on cals/carbs/P 

Got some Pho - xtra meat(all meat combo) shrimp spring rolls(clear)!

----------


## zaggahamma

Big beautiful frozen red ripe strawberries 

Blended with tg lee milk & splenda 

2100/day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## krugerr

100g (dry) couscous
200g chicken thigh
1/2 gallon water
coffee

----------


## NACH3

The usual blended... 1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1/2c skim, 1/2 banana, 1c oats

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

> 100g (dry) couscous
> 200g chicken thigh
> *1/2 gallon water*
> coffee


Just chillin at the ole watering hole!  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> Just chillin at the ole watering hole!


It'll take me til hometime to finish the 1/2 gallon lmfao!

----------


## Sfla80

> 8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


What do u do with other half of bread? Lol

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large
3 slice ekiziel 
1 tsbp sugar free jam

----------


## NACH3

4HB eggs, bagel 

Mixed fruit for post w/o today(FFS I'm hoping I can tear it the **** up)

----------


## krugerr

1/2 cup oats 
low cal hot chocolate

use the Choc to make the oats. Tastes like Ready Brek!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast earlier had - oatmeal flapjacks topped with natty pb and sugar free syrup, small glass of low sugar OJ, small glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

coffee with milk

i can't keep my armpits from sweating, ever! don't know if it is the caffeine or dehydration or what?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Flapjacks. Pancakes. Waffles. No matter what ya call 'em, yum yum. They sure do keep us on track.

----------


## zaggahamma

500/day

----------


## NACH3

> Flapjacks. Pancakes. Waffles. No matter what ya call 'em, yum yum. They sure do keep us on track.


Love em all!  :Wink: 

pwo shk 

Pre-w/o NO XPLODE(sux) but it's something for now lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Jimmy johns club on wheat with salt n vinegar chips

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80

> Jimmy johns club on wheat with salt n vinegar chips


Love their wheat bread....nor so much their sands.

Tuna is good

----------


## Zodiac82

1.. French Toast...eggs...potatoes

2..couple slices of pizza

3..Raman noodles

4..carb bar...EAS rtd

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1177/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4got 2 post earlier also b4 gym

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161594"/>


Looks awesome

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice pics fellas!

 

Last bit of some wild hog backstrap with some couscous and peas (starting digging in before I snapped the pic!)

Going hunting again this weekend, need some more hog backstrap!

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## SlimmerMe

Cashews...

....I know.

----------


## zaggahamma

3 succulent n sweet n saucy baby back ribs

WOOOOOOOOO! !!!

2333 / day

----------


## NACH3

I'm behind again wtf 

Tilapia, 1+c jasmine rice, corn/green beans

Cottage cheese(1c)

----------


## NACH3

6oz grilled salmon, side salad lil rice

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 yummy flourless chewy oatmeal cookies 

2444 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

Pancakes 
Eggs 
Bacon 
Hash browns 
Toast 
Coffee 
Asked me if I wanted to add the 5oz steak, but I said no thanks. I'm dieting. 

That's healthy, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

The usual cement mix - I am starving though  :Wink: 
1c Liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1c oats, 1/2c skim 1/2 banana
Edit* I added PB and it's awesome

----------


## NACH3

> Pancakes 
> Eggs 
> Bacon 
> Hash browns 
> Toast 
> Coffee 
> Asked me if I wanted to add the 5oz steak, but I said no thanks. I'm dieting. 
> 
> That's healthy, right? 
> ...


Should've gotten the steak too  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chili with black beans

Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk

----------


## Sfla80

> The usual cement mix - I am starving though 
> 1c Liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1c oats, 1/2c skim 1/2 banana
> Edit* I added PB and it's awesome


PB or almonds great additions

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large
3 slice ekiziel 
Coffee 
Water

----------


## Bodacious

3/4 cup of out with shake mixed with them. 
cup of coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Venison chili with black beans
> 
> Big glass of high protein low sugar chocolate milk


Still plenty of deer meat i see!

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Probably eat 2/5 of this stuffed slice

----------


## Alta

So sick of eating right now.

Rice and chicken with hot sauce. I may add peanut butter, just because . Actually, that sounds not too bad!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still plenty of deer meat i see!


Yes sir!!!

Hoping to get some ducks as well this weekend but the temp is now almost 70F!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161604"/> Probably eat 2/5 of this stuffed slice


Yuummmmmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Large banana

505/ day 

Non gym / few extra calorie allowed day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Forgot all my food :/ luckily i had an early day...

-Latte protein bar

-edit* made another cement mix w/out milk! 
1c liq egg whites 1.5scoops ON GS 1c oats, 1/2banana

Back on top of the cals for today 

Have some rice and chicken cooking now will be a good day now

----------


## Alta

Changed my mind. Went with a can of tuna w/mixed greens, 1/2 cup dry curd cottage cheese, dash of hot sauce, sprinkle low fat oil vin dressing.

Going to have a tbsp of nat peanut butter for dessert. Lunch has dessert right?

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161593"/>


Looks good

1..

Attachment 161608

2..

Attachment 161609

3..couple carb bars

----------


## NACH3

13oz tilapia, 1.5c rice(jasmine), green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Ate about 5oz of that sirloin (medium)

1/4 cup corn 

On my 1st vodka lemmy

Gonna have 2

Thatll put me at 

1360 / day

----------


## NACH3

PB & brown rice cakes(2)

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon with a bit of cilantro sauce
rice
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

13more oz of tilapia, 1+c jasmine rice, and big brown of green beans - about an hr ago

I'm having a cheat... 

Just the great big ground beef burger lettuce wrapped w/tomato hot peppers lil EVOO, cheese, then a small milkshake(:/ I know) lol

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 slice stuffed pizza 

.5 burrito

Serving of wavy lays with French onion dip

Crystal light 

2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites of stale lemon cake 

Couple sips milk

2222 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline extreme by vpx

----------


## Sfla80

> Redline extreme by vpx


Wow haven't had one of.those.in 5 or 6 years lol

----------


## rigpig407

Gutting my way thru chicken best and cream of wheat!both with nothing added.cardboard is good?!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a ham Sammy on wheat 

Now, venison breakfast sausage with eggs and wheat bread. Ballast Point Grapefruit Sculpin IPA

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - Liq cement - 
1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2banana, 2scoops ON GS(water 1/2c)

Tilapia, jasmine rice, green beans w/Sarahi sauce on rice

----------


## zaggahamma

instant expresso coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Rotisserie chicken breast, sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham egg swiss tortilla 

.5 can coke

555 / day

----------


## NACH3

pwo Whey shk 

Pre-w/o

----------


## bartman314

just finished my staple. 2% greek yogurt, almonds, blueberries.

cheated this morning though... had a donut, and boy was it good!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum city

1212/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Moonshine

----------


## zaggahamma

> Moonshine


just reminded me its saturday so feels like a weekday

had my drinks last night

----------


## RaginCajun

> just reminded me its saturday so feels like a weekday had my drinks last night


Definitely Saturday zagga!

----------


## Bio-Active

Nachos

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161619

----------


## zaggahamma

Looks gaf^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

1500/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks gaf^^^


Hmmmm...either gross or good...gaf???lol

I'm not sure which one u mean...although I would understand why the former would be used lol

It was good though

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hmmmm...either gross or good...gaf???lol
> 
> I'm not sure which one u mean...although I would understand why the former would be used lol
> 
> It was good though


Good lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got a lil 

1630

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon with cilantro sauce
Rice
Caesar Salad
a bit of Pinot Grigio

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161620"/>
> 
> 1500/ day


Plump man

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161622



Attachment 161623

----------


## zaggahamma

Kahlua?

----------


## Swolberham_Lincoln

just finished my casein protein shake with 1 cup skim milk and 2 tbsp of peanut butter.

----------


## zaggahamma

Strawberries(frozen ) blended with milk and splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 

1850

----------


## NACH3

Earlier after w/o had my 
PWO - 1.5scoops ONGS, 1/2c water, 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, tbl spoon of PB

Chicken, rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese

----------


## < <Samson> >

Breakfast of champions

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre Workout Mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 300 grams sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

2 hard boiled eggs and 1/2 avocado plus black coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

Probably eat half of this sirloin sammy

----------


## Zodiac82

> Kahlua?


Yep...white Russian

Bowl of muesli

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161634"/> Probably eat half of this sirloin sammy

----------


## zaggahamma

Big beautiful ripe 

Navel orange 

444/ day

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 

1c Liq egg whites, PB, 1/2c skim, 1c oats, 2scoops of ON GS

13.45oz tilapia, 1.5c Jasmine rice, greens

----------


## bartman314

my staple again.. 2% greek yogurt, blueberries and almonds. so after 3 years of this once or twice a day, i still like it.

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Lite Cottage cheese(w/pineapple chunks) 1c 

Rice cake w/PB

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Frozen margarita 

Couple chicken strips

Broccoli 

Cookie a la mode

1313

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 230 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites 3/4c oats, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1/2c water ice 1 FF Dannon Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna have a few vodka lemmys

1630

----------


## Swolberham_Lincoln

just had a ground turkey meat (fit n active) taco (whole wheat shell) with low sodium swiss cheese.

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken Caesar salad with steamed broccoli and avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther drink & a half

1818

----------


## zaggahamma

Beef stew & rice 

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more steak sammy 

Lil chips n dip

Sip of pepsi

2666

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g (cooked) chicken breast
60g (dry) Couscous
60g spinach

Blended into a thick shake with water. Its a bit like chicken soup, and quite palatable.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One cup liquid egg whites, one scoop casein protein, half cup oats, blended.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

An egg. And coffee!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## Sfla80

Coffee before work

Now 
2scoops
Banana 
1/2 oats
Almonds
2%milk

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous
60g spinach

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had - two whole eggs, lil smoked venison sausage, and a lil cheese

coffee with coconut oil and sweet n low

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g (dry) couscous
60g spinach

Blended into a thick soupy shake!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffffeeeeeeee

----------


## Sfla80

Not letting me upload pics...

5.5oz chicken
1 cup Brussels
1cup sushi rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## RaginCajun

Small sweet potato, lil cheese, sour cream, and smoked venison sausage

----------


## Sfla80

Another shake :/

2scoops
1/2 oats
1cup liquid whites
1 banana 
Almonds

Pre workout

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - my regular, 1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ON GS, 1c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim 1tbl sp PB 

12oz tuna(lil lite mayo(2tbl sp) mustard, brown rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

Lite Cottage cheese

----------


## DCI

340g chicken 250g potatoes 100g of sweetcorn. And a black coffee pre gym

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre workout- oats and high protein low sugar milk

----------


## Sfla80

Gat nitraflex

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## bloodchoke

PWO whey and creatine
Sesame seed bagel
coffee w/ Splenda and creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chili with black beans and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

1717/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

OMG this tuna is AMAZING!

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161711"/>
> 
> 1717/ day


Looks really good

----------


## zaggahamma

> Looks really good


It really was 

So simple. ..probably gonna be a new go to meal 

Cheap easy n fast.....hmmmmm

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161708"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161709"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161710"/>


nice...nice assortment of colors




> It really was
> 
> So simple. ..probably gonna be a new go to meal
> 
> Cheap easy n fast.....hmmmmm


I was gonna say simple....yet tasty

1...ham egg and cheese wheat bagel...corned beef hash

2...1/2 steak and cheese sub...nathan's hotdog

3 ..carb bar

4...pb&j Ezekiel sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Ebony coffee  :Smilie: 

Few splenda chemicals

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese and natty pb

----------


## Sfla80

Rice cake and pb

Then cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil beef stew

Lil rice

2000 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

2333 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Finally full

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous
60 spinach

Blended with water, thick, cold, soup!

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, and a lil sweetener

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken (cajun)
60 couscous
60g spinach

Delicious!!!1

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, lil venison sausage, lil cheddar off the block, and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## krugerr

> 3 whole eggs, lil venison sausage, lil cheddar off the block, and a dollop of sour cream


One of my favourite ways to have eggs. Scrambled with grated cheese and sour cream. I havent used sausage in the mix though!

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large
3 slice ekiziel 
Coffee 
Water

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Earlier, 
My usual w/FF Greek yogurt, 1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim, 2scoops ONGS

Baked chicken breast(7oz), 1c brown rice,

----------


## RaginCajun

green shake (egg whites, yogurt, lots of kale, blueberries, strawberries, and raspberries)

----------


## Sfla80

Pre workout nitraflex 

Post workout

2svoops
Cup oats
Pb 
Banana 
Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee time

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Zodiac82

1...rtd EAS

2...banana

3...2 checkers dbl cheeseburgers

----------


## Sfla80

Turkey sub on wheat

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, brown rice

Sm bowl of kashi go lean w/skim

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison sausage with a small sweet potato topped with sour cream, cheddar, and a lil spicy ketchup

----------


## zaggahamma

Small ham and swiss panini at 1pm

Gym at 3

404 cals / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

pwo whey shk 30min later 

Pre-w/o gym time

----------


## zaggahamma

Navel orange 

460

----------


## SlimmerMe

SM's Pancakes
topped with plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of raw almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1cup ground turkey with juices over a salad of spring mix, cabbage, a few cherry tomatoes sprinkled with a little sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and 4 dried cherries. Yummy!

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

1 green apple
2tbsp nonfat Greek yogurt
2tbsp nonfat cottage cheese

----------


## NACH3

PWO - BCAA's
1c Liq egg whites, 3/4c oats, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1/2c water, 1tbl sp PB, 1/2banana

----------


## Sfla80

Other half of sub before work

Now shake

2scopps
1/2 oats
Banana
2%
Almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Edamame

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog will get 1/6

1555

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub of tuna and crackers

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 235g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil sliver of some homemade mint dark chocolate delight while this is cooking





Venison burgers, top layer is maple and bottom is green onion and cheddar

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Salmon
String beans
Shrimp
Potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison cheddar burger patty and broccoli

----------


## NACH3

6oz Roast beef topped w/cheda over bread, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple of OVER COOKED baby backs

Pissed at myself

1750

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bean n bacon soup

1919

----------


## Sfla80

> Lil sliver of some homemade mint dark chocolate delight while this is cooking
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161718"/>
> 
> Venison burgers, top layer is maple and bottom is green onion and cheddar


What is that contraption lol

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## SlimmerMe

Chicken kabob with onions, peppers, pineapple and banana
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Sfla80

> Chicken kabob with onions, peppers, pineapple and banana
> Rice
> Pinot Grigio


Banana rice? Sounds interesting 

Love a good kabob too....especially with the pineapple

----------


## RaginCajun

> What is that contraption lol


Google big easy greaseless turkey fryer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, and a lil Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

Preworkout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Sfla80

> Google big easy greaseless turkey fryer


Looked like a turkey fryer....wasn't sure.


Coffee while cooking breakfast

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looked like a turkey fryer....wasn't sure. Coffee while cooking breakfast


It is what I have been using to cook all of those backstraps and roasts. I bought a bunch of attachments, can hang ribs, hang chicken legs, slots to put kabobs on, and a few more. Thinking about doing 4 leg quarters this evening. Going to inject and rub them down!

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio - 2 eggs over easy, lil cheddar, and a venison burger patty

----------


## Sfla80

> It is what I have been using to cook all of those backstraps and roasts. I bought a bunch of attachments, can hang ribs, hang chicken legs, slots to put kabobs on, and a few more. Thinking about doing 4 leg quarters this evening. Going to inject and rub them down!


Might have to get one!!!

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large
3 slice ekiziel
Water

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

> Might have to get one!!!


they are awesome man!

that was my first attempt at burgers on it. you don't even have to touch it, just put it in and check the temp!

my step dad does a turkey every year in his for thanksgiving, comes out so juicy and then skin crisps up

i think they are around $100 at Lowe's, Home Depot, or Academy

----------


## RaginCajun

green shake (lots of kale, raspberries, egg whites, yogurt, frozen peaches, pineapple, and mango)

----------


## zaggahamma

> they are awesome man!
> 
> that was my first attempt at burgers on it. you don't even have to touch it, just put it in and check the temp!
> 
> my step dad does a turkey every year in his for thanksgiving, comes out so juicy and then skin crisps up
> 
> i think they are around $100 at Lowe's, Home Depot, or Academy


so it does or doesnt use oil?

----------


## Sfla80

> they are awesome man!
> 
> that was my first attempt at burgers on it. you don't even have to touch it, just put it in and check the temp!
> 
> my step dad does a turkey every year in his for thanksgiving, comes out so juicy and then skin crisps up
> 
> i think they are around $100 at Lowe's, Home Depot, or Academy


That's why I had to ask....saw that they were burgers. So wasn't sure if it was a fryer or not. 

Definitely getting one

----------


## Sfla80

2scoop 
Pb
Oats
Water

Post workout

----------


## RaginCajun

> so it does or doesnt use oil?


no oil at all, uses propane

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed pizza again

small banana

475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

had the insides of two sausage kolaches

----------


## zaggahamma

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?...&hsimp=yhs-001

thats awesome bro...

.i'd imagine using peanut oil would be expensive...i can get a fill up of propane for 8 bucks these days and probably last a year

----------


## zaggahamma

i would save the fat that came out for stuffing  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

An exciting red apple I feel like adam

----------


## NACH3

> green shake (lots of kale, raspberries, egg whites, yogurt, frozen peaches, pineapple, and mango)


Hey RC - how you liking these shakes? Im thinking of adding one or two a day on top of my veggies?! How's yiur digestion with them(better)? 

Earlier - my usual w/the oats on the side to actually eat today  :Wink: 

Tilapia(13oz), brown rice, green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC - how you liking these shakes? Im thinking of adding one or two a day on top of my veggies?! How's yiur digestion with them(better)? 
> 
> Earlier - my usual w/the oats on the side to actually eat today 
> 
> Tilapia(13oz), brown rice, green beans


funny you mention digestion

i started these basically on monday while also adding a lot more fat in my diet, digestion is great!

i like sipping on the shake after my first meal, it gets me to lunch

----------


## RaginCajun

> https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?...&hsimp=yhs-001
> 
> thats awesome bro...
> 
> .i'd imagine using peanut oil would be expensive...i can get a fill up of propane for 8 bucks these days and probably last a year


yeah man, i just started using one (got it for christmas) and i love it. really easy to clean!

one of the easiest things to do is to get am 8-10 pound pork shoulder, inject the hell out of it, rub it down good, and cook that baby until it gets to the right temp!

----------


## RaginCajun

venison burger patty and broccoli with cheese

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

> funny you mention digestion
> 
> i started these basically on monday while also adding a lot more fat in my diet, digestion is great!
> 
> i like sipping on the shake after my first meal, it gets me to lunch


Sweet!! Im definitely going to start these - I need a green superfood w/fruit for the am or ADTER w/o all that natural sugar too  :Wink:  and the digestion... I was thinking it had to be better glad it's working out & Thx 

Earlier 
PWO - 1c liq egg whites, 3/4c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c water, 1.5scoops ON GS

tilapia, 1c brown rice, green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

1..

Attachment 161731

2..couple slices of pizza 

3..quesadilla

4..rtd EAS

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

venison burger patty and a small sweet pot

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna and crackers mixed with sunflower seeds

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO- cottage cheese, carbmaster yogurt, lil natty pb, and some mint dark chocolate delight

----------


## Bio-Active

Casein shake

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
Big bowl mixed greens lil humus for dressing threw in some nuts, lil chicken, cranberries(dried) chick peas kidney beans

13oz tilapia(pan fried) EVOO smoked paprika, brown rice1c, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

1650

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161734"/>
> 
> 1650


Ugh that looks so good

----------


## SlimmerMe

Earlier today..... 'cause just have to say....

HOMEMADE PROTEIN BAR!!! 

made with
egg, cocoa powder, coconut oil, vanilla whey, almonds, bit of kashi go lean cereal and a bit of this and that....like vanilla and sugar free sweetener and a pinch of coffee outta the bag

YUM YUM.....

YUM......

NO MORE CLIFF BUILDERS.....

SM

----------


## Zodiac82

> Earlier today..... 'cause just have to say....
> 
> HOMEMADE PROTEIN BAR!!!
> 
> made with
> egg, cocoa powder, coconut oil, vanilla whey, almonds, bit of kashi go lean cereal and a bit of this and that....like vanilla and sugar free sweetener and a pinch of coffee outta the bag
> 
> YUM YUM.....
> 
> ...


Post some pics!!



Attachment 161735

----------


## krugerr

50g whey protein 
1/2 cup oats 
Ice 
Water 

Fvcking blender is shot. It's not powerful enough. I've got chunks of ice at the bottom and a watery tasteless thing at the top. 

Hopefully my New blender will arrive today!! Cooks Pro Nutri Blend 1200w !


Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

Eating my first portion

160g (raw) chicken
60g (dry) couscous
50g spinach

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## DCI

190g potatoe 340g chicken and 130g sweetcorn

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 3.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

4 eggs, lil cheddar, dollop of sour cream, and sirrachi

Coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## krugerr

> 4 eggs, lil cheddar, dollop of sour cream, and sirrachi
> 
> Coffee with butter and coconut oil


Doesnt the butter and coconut oil just float on top?!

----------


## zaggahamma

Gotta have lil sweetener in my 

COFFEEEEE

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## NACH3

Earlier - liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1/2c oats, 1/2c water, FF Greek yogurt

Tuna salad on Dave's killer

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doesnt the butter and coconut oil just float on top?!


i use a mixer and 'froth' it

----------


## RaginCajun

MOD BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## NACH3

lil more tuna salad(6oz) eggs onions green pep black olives celery

----------


## zaggahamma

> 


What's the yellow thing

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a nathans dog 

2 sips coke

3 slices fresh ripe pineapple 

333 before this

Vodka lemonaide 

So bout 500

Baby backs in crock

----------


## Zodiac82

1...Ezekiel bread drizzled with honey...mmmmm and was rtd
2..

Attachment 161747

3..2 slices pizza

4...carb bar

5...EAS rtd

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd boozing 

666 / day

----------


## NACH3

PB and brown rice cakes  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

6+oz grilled salmon, 1c jasmine rice, greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> 1...Ezekiel bread drizzled with honey...mmmmm and was rtd
> 2..
> 
> Attachment 161747
> 
> 3..2 slices pizza
> 
> 4...carb bar
> 
> 5...EAS rtd


LOVE corned beef hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! with ketchup!!!!!!!! not tuna though!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Zodiac82

> LOVE corned beef hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! with ketchup!!!!!!!! not tuna though!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao

Tuna and crackers
Ezekiel bread with honey

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate most of the salad plate

And 1/3 (3ribs) of other

1600 / day

----------


## Sfla80

> What's the yellow thing


Lol...lemon wrap. 

So u can squeeze through the wrap with no seeds

----------


## Sfla80

Porcine tuna

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ON GS, 1c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c skim

Coffee lil Splenda

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Lil steak & rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty and an avocado 

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, Lil Splenda, and cinnamon

----------


## Sfla80

2scoops
Oats
Almonds
2%
Banana

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Two breakfast tacos - tortilla, egg, bacon, salsa, and sirrachi 

Baked chips

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol...lemon wrap. 
> 
> So u can squeeze through the wrap with no seeds


hard to believe with my experience with food i havent seen one of those before lol

albeit i dont use fresh lemon juice often

that pic made me wonder where the tortillas and guac and sour cream were  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummy zagga oats 

1 boiled egg

400 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled smashed chicken sammy on wheat with a half order of smash fries

----------


## NACH3

pwo whey shake

PWO 1c liq egg whites, 1/2banana, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1c oats, 1tbl sp pb, 1-2c water 

Tuna salad(8oz)

----------


## zaggahamma

> grilled *smashed* chicken sammy on wheat with a half order of *smash fries*


huh?

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## SlimmerMe

SM's Paradise Protein Bar....
frozen, then melted....
stirred into a bowl of plain greek yogurt

(note: added a bit of oats to the recipe)

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

This amazingly delcious caesar salad with homemade croutons now

Couple of small baby backs 4o min ago 

1515 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast 7oz, greens, 235g sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Small plate spaghetti 

With meat sauce

Like the other day but less

1900

----------


## RaginCajun

> huh? pwo shake 1010/day


The restaurant SmashBurger, except I got chicken!

Now, venison burger patty with cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

1..

Attachment 161770
2..

Attachment 161771

3..2 quesadillas 

4..carb bar

5..5 eggs and hotdog

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon with a little cilantro sauce
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g (raw) chicken 
60g (dry) couscous 
50g spinach 
Sour creme (dollop)

blended into a soup! (thanks to my new awesome blender!!!)

----------


## Sfla80

Shake and eggs  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Finished last night w serving of

Chips n dip

Serving of

Granola With no milk 

2444

----------


## Sfla80

> 160g (raw) chicken
> 60g (dry) couscous
> 50g spinach
> Sour creme (dollop)
> 
> blended into a soup! (thanks to my new awesome blender!!!)
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161773"/>


So how was it though

----------


## krugerr

> So how was it though


Delicious!! It only had a little seasoning. Could have used a bit of chicken stock. Or a couple slices of thick buttery bread! 
I kept it quite thick, would recommend trying this occasionally. Makes a nice change.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training 6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, lil cheddar, dollop of sour cream, and sirrachi 

Coffee with Splenda, butter, cinnamon, and coconut oil

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 whole eggs, lil cheddar, dollop of sour cream, and sirrachi 
> 
> Coffee with Splenda, butter, cinnamon, and coconut oil


where'd u learn that coffee recipe

----------


## RaginCajun

> where'd u learn that coffee recipe


Friend

I think it is close to that bulletproof coffee thingy

----------


## krugerr

160g (raw) chicken
60g (dry) couscous
50g spinach
2 whole meal tortillas
Cheese

My usual meal. Rolled into a burrito! And baked for 10 mins. 





Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## NACH3

Earlier / my Liq cement  :Smilie:  1c liq egg whites, 2svoops ONGS, 1/2c oats, 1/2c water, 1/2banana, & 2 waffles plain(I ate them) 

7oz baked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Digesting 

pwo whey shk w/coffee in it 50mgs ephedrine(bronkaid) & pre-w/o NO Xplode(almost done this crap so next is either mr Hyde - GAT(w/stim) - or neon Volt Pre

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bitty titty sammich

350 /day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Half of a venison burger patty and a small sweet potato

----------


## DCI

Homemade burgers and a beer or maybe beers lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

911/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Nachos

----------


## NACH3

PWO 1c liq egg whites, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1/2c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c water

Tilapia, sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161780

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol no this is a nachos^^^

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol no this is a nachos^^^


mine were all measured out so no that's not what mine looked like. They were smothered in cheese with 7 oz of sirloin steak

----------


## RaginCajun

Man I should have done nachos tonight!

About to throw some chicken leg quarters on the big easy

Cherry Coke Zero with some cherry soaked moonshine

----------


## Bio-Active

> Man I should have done nachos tonight! About to throw some chicken leg quarters on the big easy Cherry Coke Zero with some cherry soaked moonshine


man they were really good!

----------


## RaginCajun

> man they were really good!


Glad you enjoyed them!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Glad you enjoyed them!!


now I don't get them for another week! That's the sad part  :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

Too funny lol

Tilapia, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther caesar salad

And a few bites of leftover sauce with spaghetti dog got lions share tonight

1313 /day

Ill b on the hunt later after the debate

----------


## NACH3

6oz baked chicken cashews(18g unsalted)

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bowl of cream of wheat 

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

dog will get 1/4

2100

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Sfla80

5 extra large
3 slices ekiziel 
Water
Black coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, lil cheddar, dollop of sour cream, and sirrachi 

Coffee with cinnamon, Splenda, butter, and coconut oil

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

BCAAs first thing 

1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1/2banana, 1/2c water, 2/3c oats

Coffee black

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## Sfla80

Post shake

2 scoops 
1 banana
1 severing of this new pb powder I found to try.
1/2 oats

----------


## RaginCajun

> Post shake 2 scoops 1 banana 1 severing of this new pb powder I found to try. 1/2 oats <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161812"/>


Saw that for the first time yesterday!

I went with this instead

----------


## Sfla80

> Saw that for the first time yesterday!
> 
> I went with this instead
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161813"/>


Nice not sure if they carried that. How do u like it? Today's wasn't bad at all....nice addition 

My wife used to use I wanna say P2?

----------


## NACH3

2yolks, 1+c egg whites(scrambled) lil cheese, lil siracha whole wheat blueberry waffle plain

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice not sure if they carried that. How do u like it? Today's wasn't bad at all....nice addition My wife used to use I wanna say P2?


It's pretty good

Yeah, I once used that also and was looking for it yesterday when I stumbled upon it

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a venison burger patty and a loaded sweet pot

*edit - added chicken leg and yogurt

I know I'm going to engulf some food later so trying to eat 'light'

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 224 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 240g sweet potato, steamed green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat half dis beast chimi

Oh and heres wut looks like after guac n salsa bombing

----------


## NACH3

PB and rice cakes w/sug free jam

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Grazing!

Chedda and peppa jack cubes

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage 

Boudin

Boudin in a blanket with peppa jack cheese

Roast beast sammy 

King cake!

Cherry soaked moonshine with cherry Coke Zero

----------


## NACH3

baked chicken breast, sweet potato, green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Big ass Ham omelette - 

5Xtra lg eggs 
Tons of ham, challots, onion, diced squash
Lil cheda - well a good amount lol
Dollop Lite sour Cream & salsa

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> Grazing! Chedda and peppa jack cubes Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage Boudin Boudin in a blanket with peppa jack cheese Roast beast sammy King cake! Cherry soaked moonshine with cherry Coke Zero


Still grazing

----------


## krugerr

*Meal 1*
2 scoops whey
1/2 cup oats

*Meal 2*
160g (raw) chicken
60g (dry) couscous
50g Spinach

----------


## NACH3

1c Liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1c oats, 1/2banana

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## NACH3

Apple -& 1/2 bagel
Coffee lil Splenda & non dairy creamer

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free strup

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs and a little cheddar

coffee with butter, coconut earl, splenda, and cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna on toast 

navel orange

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

Grilled chicken on a whole wheat bagel 
Baked yam French fries
Apple with 2 tbsp of no fat Greek yogurt and cottage cheese

----------


## Sfla80

> Post shake
> 
> 2 scoops
> 1 banana
> 1 severing of this new pb powder I found to try.
> 1/2 oats
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161812"/>


Well RC if you want to try mine I can't use it anymore lol.

Guess there is something in it I'm alregic too. First time ever. Happened last night didn't think anything of it...played it off the a dull razor. But this morning at work...had a shake with in 2 hours I was itching everywhere

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well RC if you want to try mine I can't use it anymore lol. Guess there is something in it I'm alregic too. First time ever. Happened last night didn't think anything of it...played it off the a dull razor. But this morning at work...had a shake with in 2 hours I was itching everywhere


Damn!

Ship it my way!

You don't have any issues with natty pb?

----------


## Sfla80

> Damn!
> 
> Ship it my way!
> 
> You don't have any issues with natty pb?


None what so ever.

Actually no issues with anything ever in my life lol. But this is the only new thing that has been introduced in last two days.

----------


## RaginCajun

> None what so ever.
> 
> Actually no issues with anything ever in my life lol. But this is the only new thing that has been introduced in last two days.


man that is nuts.

guess it has something in it that doesn't agree with you. damn chemicals!

----------


## Sfla80

> man that is nuts.
> 
> guess it has something in it that doesn't agree with you. damn chemicals!


Lmao exactly

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

4 beef ribs in slow cooker aromatizing the house

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a lil caesar salad with dog

Now deez ribs

----------


## zaggahamma

.........

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate only half

Super full for now

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Toast with butter and natural peanut butter 

1850

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o shatter xs7 - was pretty good - someone at work had it in the cupboard lol I only took one scoop(or actually one pour) lol

PWO meal
13oz tilapia, 2.5c jasmine rice, green beans

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, green beans, 230g sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Ribs look delicious Zagga! 

Grilled chicken leg quarter, okra, and spinach salad with avocado yogurt dressing

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## RaginCajun

Yogurt and some chocolate delights

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ YES! One of my main dishes.

Eating right now:

Chicken kabob with onions, peppers, a bit of pineapple and banana
Rice 
Pinot Grigio

----------


## kelkel

> Yogurt and some chocolate delights



Nice combo...

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Edit** 12.56oz cod, 200g sweet potato, and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Half leftover half chimi

Small bowl of granola With cold milk 

2555

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 egg whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

1.5c liq egg whites, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1/2c oats/handful of kashi go lean cereal, 1/2banana, 

Coffee 

Going to go get a bagel/and some mixed fruit

----------


## Bodacious

3/4 cup of oats and 1/4 cup of liquid egg whites. 1 cup of coffee

----------


## NACH3

2HB Eggs, Bagel, fruit for after my w/o

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had 3 whole eggs, lil pepper jack cheese, and a dollop of sour cream

coffee with butter, coconut oil, splenda, and cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeee

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

No gym til 345 so gonna eat as much of this as i can 
&
Few sips 1% milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Gala apple

Couldn't eat all the last plate

500

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli

chicken, cheese, onions, bell peppers, and sour cream, all loaded up on a big ole spud

and an ice cream cone!

Its Fat Tuesday after all!!!

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, 2c rice, green beans

Pre-w/o - used ONGS pre-w/o and it was nice - still going for mr Hyde or GAT

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1075

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

1lb mixed fruit directly after w/o 

PWO - 1c Liq egg whites, 1/2c oats, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1tbl sp PB, 1/2c water

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## NACH3

> 


Yummmmm!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161860"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161861"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161862"/>


How spicy??

----------


## Bio-Active

5.83 oz rotisserie chicken and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

> How spicy??


Woke my mouth up but i dont do too hot...just from the cherry peppers..the Italian links were mild/4 cheese...came out perfect though

----------


## NACH3

Baked chicken breast, green beans, sweet potato(230g)

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chicken fajita with crispy well done onions....
no tortilla.
just a bit of lettuce and itty bitty dollop of sour cream. Miniscule.

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 small cod filets

Lil not good coctail sauce (used to homemade)

1750

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

> Chicken fajita with crispy well done onions....
> no tortilla.
> just a bit of lettuce and *itty bitty dollop of sour cream. Miniscule.*


*
*

Haha ^ 'teeny tiny little bit' :-)

Chicken & grenns

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

2222

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training s'mores quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs and a lil cheese 

Coffee with Splenda, cinnamon, and butter

----------


## NACH3

BCAAs

1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 3/4c oats, 1/2banana, 1/2c water

Coffee

----------


## NACH3

1+c egg whites(scrambled)/2yolks, 2 whole wheat blueberry waffles

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of cashews

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeeeeeee

----------


## NACH3

7oz baked chicken breast, brown rice, sirachi, greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate about half

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy with sweet pot fries

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

Yam chips with nonfat Greek yogurt..

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of a small gala apple 

On way to da gym

600

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1177/day

----------


## zaggahamma

not a lot of eatin goin on today

need a few gourmet pics from sfla

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Earlier...

PWO - BCAAs
1c Liq egg whites, 1.5scoops, 1/2c oats, 1/2nana 1/2c water

PWO meal 7.5ozbaked chicken breast, 230g sweet potato, green beans, & a lil rice too

----------


## mike198

1 cup brown rice, 5 oz cooked chicken breast, green beans, mustard

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - one chicken, one steak, and one pork

----------


## NACH3

12+oz cod, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Italian sausage sammy

Last link  :Frown: 

Small bowl of granola With cold milk 

2100 and thats all folks

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## Bio-Active

Per workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## krugerr

160g (raw) chicken
60g (dry) couscous

squeeze of BBQ sauce as Im eating it cold at my desk. Bluegh!!!!!!

----------


## NACH3

Kashi go lean cereal - im staving and tired

----------


## krugerr

> Kashi go lean cereal - im staving and tired


Diddums. Man up and grow a pair :P

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel brad and sugar free syrup

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 
1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 2scoops ON GS, 1/2nana

Bagel mixed fruit HB eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy and chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

On way to pick up orange chicken

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Coffee(lil creamer) Splenda 

7oz baked chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, 3/4c jasmine rice, green beans

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate muffin, homemade
with a splash of heavy cream
cup of java.....

----------


## zaggahamma

Barely ate the orange chicken and pork fried rice cuz taste like they needed to change the oil  :Frown:  

Had a few crispy windmill cookies right after wuth lil more coffee

Gonna say

500 / day

----------


## NACH3

ONGS(1.5scoops) blueberries/& raspberries(water/ice) yummmm

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Sfla80

So being I'm super busy this weekend. We celebrated V-Day tonight. This is what I cooked for her

----------


## NACH3

At 350pm 
12.76oz tilapia, 225g sweet potato, green beans

----------


## NACH3

Steak & Jasmine rice, greens on side

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight, homemade with natty peanut butter. Yes. 

Too good to be true if I say so myself. I might need to...well...let's just say....not buy anymore natty pb.

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia(12.89oz), green beans, sweet potato(225g)

----------


## zaggahamma

> So being I'm super busy this weekend. We celebrated V-Day tonight. This is what I cooked for her
> 
> Attachment 161891
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 161892
> 
> 
> ...


Silver oak!!?? Lol

.5 burrio bowl at 7pm

Then started vodka and lemonaide 

1313

But got a chicken by the neck atm...calories pending. .

.....ended up eating 2 wings a drum and a bite of breast  :Smilie: 

then 2 bowls cereal 1 granola 1 mini wheats (i get munchies from drinking and also usually keep calories low prior to drinking so the ¨medicine" works better)

2888/day

----------


## Sfla80

> Silver oak!!?? Lol
> 
> .5 burrio bowl at 7pm
> 
> Then started vodka and lemonaide
> 
> 1313
> 
> But got a chicken by the neck atm...calories pending. .


Halo....can't even buy it anymore.

I bought 3 about 3 years ago. It's 2007.

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese(1+c) 

Rice cakes w/PB 

gotta meal waiting for the middle of the night!

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous

Tried a new recipe this time, much nicer! Baked the chicken, then when it cooled, I shredded it with my fingers pulling along the fibers so I had long strands of chicken, chucked it in a lunchbox, spinkle of seasoning, and shaken hard to coat it. 
Much juicier.

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 2scoops ON GS, 1c kashi go lean cereal, 1/2c water, blueberries, & raspberries

Coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

I need coffee.... more! 

Bagel

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolks 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous

1/4 gallon of water

----------


## NACH3

> 160g chicken
> 60g couscous
> 
> *1/4 gallon of water*


*
*

Just gotta chug that water and hope for the best - I down like a half GL in the am easy then it slows over time  :Wink: 

FF Greek yogurt

----------


## krugerr

> [/B] Just gotta chug that water and hope for the best - I down like a half GL in the am easy then it slows over time  FF Greek yogurt


 I find i get to about 3/4pm and realise I still havent drunkmuch. So then I glug it down and nail 1/2 gallon in an hour. I leave work at 5:30pm. With a 1 hour drive home I usually burst through the door and smash into the bathroom to keep from pissing myself! haha.

I need to get more consistent with my water intake. I tend to let it lapse easily. Then its a bugger to build up tolerance!



Lunch, for those interested!

----------


## NACH3

> I find i get to about 3/4pm and realise I still havent drunkmuch. So then I glug it down and nail 1/2 gallon in an hour. I leave work at 5:30pm. With a 1 hour drive home I usually burst through the door and smash into the bathroom to keep from pissing myself! haha.
> 
> I need to get more consistent with my water intake. I tend to let it lapse easily. Then its a bugger to build up tolerance!
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch, for those interested!


The worst is when ya start chuggin' at night then 2 hrs later your p!ssing every 30min lmao - makes sleep tougher  :Frown:

----------


## krugerr

> The worst is when ya start chuggin' at night then 2 hrs later your p!ssing every 30min lmao - makes sleep tougher


1litre right before bed is a surefire way to ensure I wake up for a 2AM piss! lmfao

----------


## NACH3

> 1litre right before bed is a surefire way to ensure I wake up for a 2AM piss! lmfao


No doubt lmao - and if im on - im drinking so much water thru the night, which has me thinking of making a bed in the tub lol / i shoot for 2gl but I use the Orange mio - so good  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Halo....can't even buy it anymore.
> 
> I bought 3 about 3 years ago. It's 2007.


i used to love selling it...albeit rare....lol

----------


## zaggahamma

i need to look into the water intake needs.....any advice?

coffffeeeee atm

----------


## krugerr

> i need to look into the water intake needs.....any advice?
> 
> coffffeeeee atm


I think its individual brother. I try to get my at around 1gallon a day (~4.5litres UK)

----------


## NACH3

> i need to look into the water intake needs.....any advice?
> 
> coffffeeeee atm


I try for a minimum of a GL and always shoot for 2(ususlly getting at least 1.5gl) 

Cod, 1.5c Jasmine rice, greens

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

I probably get close to that probably half at the gym but bout had hamstring cramp up thr other night and quad stsrted wigglin trying to follow neighbors probably thought the wife was stabbing me

Egg ham swiss on tortilla 

A la george foreman 

Round noon

500/ day

Gym round 3pm

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Same as bio^^^

720

----------


## RaginCajun

> I probably get close to that probably half at the gym but bout had hamstring cramp up thr other night and quad stsrted wigglin trying to follow neighbors probably thought the wife was stabbing me Egg ham swiss on tortilla A la george foreman Round noon 500/ day Gym round 3pm


Hahahaha

I struggle drinking water as well

If I drink too much, I'm pissing every 20-30 minutes 

Have no clue where my hydration level is at

----------


## zaggahamma

Calories added when i see how much dog gets or doesnt

----------


## zaggahamma

1444/ day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 2c Jasmine rice, greens

Mixed greens HBeggs, avocado chicken(grilled) lil bacon veggies and oil/vin

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## DCI

Home made marinated chicken burgers marinated with garlic, hot chilli flakes, salt and some oregano with soya sauce as the base and some salt. Have some lettuce and 90 cal buns for em.

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled shrimp and fish, grilled veggies, and fresh Italian salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> Grilled shrimp and fish, grilled veggies, and fresh Italian salad


Seafood caught by you?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Seafood caught by you?


Caught by my dad, I'm back home at the moment, da swamp!

I'm going crabbing with him in the morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to add, earlier vino!

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1/2c water, 1/2nana

----------


## zaggahamma

My real pwo shake late 

For dessert 

2100

----------


## krugerr

1/2 lb beef patty
3 rashers bacon
Cheese
Onions
Bun

AKA: a greasy burger. Macros Unknown!

#Its3AM
#JustFinishedWork
#DontJudge

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## NACH3

7.5oz baked chicken breast, 1.5c rice, green beans

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato
String Beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

Twas a leg man and a breast man

Such a wild Friday night bwahaha 

2444/ day 

Sad cuz im full

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee with window open

birds are performing

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

200g spinach
2 scoops whey

Blended! Fairly palatable.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## NACH3

1.5c liq egg whites, 1c oats, 2scoops ON GS, 1/2c water, raspberries and blueberries

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 300 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Scrambled egg whites(1.5c liq egg whites), 2 whole wheat waffles plain

----------


## NACH3

pwo shk

Pre-w/o gym time fellas!

----------


## Bio-Active

6 oz grilled chicken breast 235 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

PWO 
1c liq egg whites, 1.5scoops ONGS, 1c oats, fruit, water

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

4 beef ribs in slow cooker with sweet bbq draped across em

debate snack  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Grilled tri tip and baked potato slices seasoned with garlic lovers garlic

----------


## 45lb

Oats with cinnamon and honey, milk, and an apple. Yum

----------


## RaginCajun

> Grilled tri tip and baked potato slices seasoned with garlic lovers garlic


Nice!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today - blueberry muffin, milk 

Lunch - fried chicken

On the menu for the evening:

Grilled duck breast wrapped in bacon stuffed with jalapeños and cream cheese, grilled deer backstrap, lil chips and salsa, and boiled crawfish!!!

And muy cervasas

----------


## NACH3

13oz tilapia, 265g sweet potato, greens

----------


## NACH3

> So far today - blueberry muffin, milk 
> 
> Lunch - fried chicken
> 
> On the menu for the evening:
> 
> Grilled duck breast wrapped in bacon stuffed with jalapeños and cream cheese, grilled deer backstrap, lil chips and salsa, and boiled crawfish!!!
> 
> And muy cervasas


Youse are funny(RC/Zagga)- youll fast all day so you can drink lmaooo I love it... Id do it too if I drank  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

No fastin ever here

Pry had the flu twice or thrice and bout the only fastin i recall lol

Lil chicken...ribs prolly bout done 

1333

----------


## NACH3

> No fastin ever here
> 
> Pry had the flu twice or thrice and bout the only fastin i recall lol
> 
> Lil chicken...ribs prolly bout done 
> 
> 1333


I thought you were playin around w/fasting(probly someone else then :-p) RC will sometimes(or at least wait to eat to eat more satiating foods :-) lol

Denver omelet w/whites only potatoes O'brien -- my cheat for the wk...

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161902

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Cottage cheese

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## 45lb

6 eggs
40g oats
Cinnamon
Honey
730 calories

----------


## zaggahamma

Calories to come

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161905

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161903"/>


Nice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161906

----------


## zaggahamma

1919 / day

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, jasmine rice, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

2333 / day

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 45lb

> Quest bar


Yeah, those are good. My favorite flavors are the Vanilla Almond Crunch, the Cinnamon Roll, and the Coconut Cashew.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout MR Hyde

----------


## NACH3

1.5c liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, raspberries/blueberries, 1/2c water, 1c oats

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee.

----------


## Zodiac82

V day breakfast from the wife

Attachment 161913

----------


## NACH3

5 HB eggs Bagel, mixed fruit, coffee

----------


## Bio-Active

Post training 5.75 oz grilled chicken and 286 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffffeeeeeeeee

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, 2c Jasmine rice. Green beans

----------


## Bio-Active

home made nachos

----------


## NACH3

Lil tilapia much more chicken(rotisserie), 230g sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

> home made nachos


That's your new go to chest for you... How are they?

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's your new go to chest for you... How are they?


oh man they were bomb. I used grilled tri tip

----------


## 45lb

Grilled chicken, Brussel Sprouts, Carrots
832 Calories

----------


## zaggahamma

Mcdonalds for brunch round 1pm

Including caramel frappe 

Vodka and lemonaide 

From 333-639pm

1400/day

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios + banana

----------


## NACH3

Beef Tacos(baked into a big round ring) so good!

Peppers, onions, salsa, lil cheese, using biscuits to make the ring  :Wink:  ok this isn't cheat meal

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 45lb

A little midnight snack.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken, 
60 couscous

delicious! fvcking hungry today!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Redline by vpx in place of coffee

----------


## NACH3

1.25c liq egg whites, 1/2c oats, 2scoops ON GS, blueberries blackberries raspberries, 1/2c water

Coffee

----------


## NACH3

Bagel, HB eggs

----------


## krugerr

2nd portion of chicken and couscous. 

This time with a small aount of washing up liquid for flavour. Soapy couscous. I still ate it all though!!

Note to self - rinse lunch boxes properly.

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs and a few slices of cheese

coffee with butter, cinnamon, coconut oil, and splenda

----------


## 45lb

Apple, Medjoul Date, 2% Cheese, Pumpkin Seeds, Cranberries, Blueberries, Grapes, mixed nuts, milk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 

gonna try butter n coco oil one day

66/day (coffee mate & splenda bulk of the cals  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

3 oz. Lean pork steak
1 large egg w/ 3 tbsp. Egg whites and some bacon bits
1 cup oatmeal with some no sugar maple syrup

----------


## 45lb

6 Eggs, 40g Oats, 10g honey, Cinnamon, 1 tbsp Nutiva Coconut Oil

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## Juced_porkchop

big bowl of home made pasta with extra sauce, chopped veggies and protein (veggie ground beef substitute added) drenched in olive oil and a small piece of garlic bread. 
yummmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

hot and sour soup, general tsoa's chicken made fresh to order, and brown rice

----------


## SlimmerMe

Melted protein bar, homemade
with eggs, whey, cocoa powder, coconut oil, kashi go lean, almond slivers
natty peanut butter.....
^^ all frozen then melted 
mixed in a bowl of plain greek yogurt

----------


## 45lb

> Melted protein bar, homemade
> with eggs, whey, cocoa powder, coconut oil, kashi go lean, almond slivers
> natty peanut butter.....
> ^^ all frozen then melted 
> mixed in a bowl of plain greek yogurt


Oh, sounds good

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - 
pwo shk

PWO shk

PWO meal - 7oz rotisserie, green beans, 225g sweet potato

FF Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1300/day

earlier had a hearty brunch of

2 eggs 2 toast 2 bacon lil pb & sf jam

navel orange

----------


## 45lb

Milk + banana.

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

7oz rotisserie, 245g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## 45lb

mixed nuts and pumpkin seeds

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got 1/5

2222/ day

ended with .5 servings kettle chips, .163 oz pepsi, bowl mini wheats

2777

----------


## NACH3

Scrambled egg whites & oats

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^heaven lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161938"/>
> 
> Dog got 1/5
> 
> 2222/ day


Heaven

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^heaven lol





> Heaven


....

----------


## Zodiac82

Lol dammit Nach...u posted riiiigh before me...messed me all up

----------


## zaggahamma

It was good as it looked

The croutons were baking while the hash was simmering 

Made em from kings Hawaiian rolls lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken and spinach salad with bacon bits and blue cheese dressing 

Glass of Cab

----------


## 45lb

Apple with Smuckers Natural Peanut Butter, 2% Cheese, Milk

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia12.85oz, 260g sweet potato, asparagus

----------


## NACH3

> Lol dammit Nach...u posted riiiigh before me...messed me all up


Lol oops my bad brotha... I'm eatin a lot lately  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pieces of dark chocolate peanut delight

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Black coffee

----------


## NACH3

Lite cottage cheese

----------


## 45lb

40g Oatmeal w/cinnamon & honey, 14 oz milk

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout Mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and Splenda

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs scrambled, 3 table spoons salsa. Bannana and 1 slice of whole wheat bread. Full bowl of oatmeal.

----------


## RaginCajun

green shake (egg whites, yogurt, frozen peaches, mango, pineapple, strawberry, blueberry, squeeze of fresh picked orange, and a lot of spinach)

----------


## 45lb

Banana, Almonds, 16oz milk

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 

My usual 1.5c liq egg whites, 1/2c oats, blackberries, blueberries, 1/2c water 2scoops ON GS

4HB eggs, bagel

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeeee

----------


## 73rr

4 more eggs scrambled with salsa

----------


## 45lb

Subway

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs, lil cheese, and 3 strips of bacon!

----------


## zaggahamma

eggs

bacon

toast

613/day

peanut butter

navel orange

water

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 45lb

Oh Yeah! Victory Bar - Vanilla Almond Crunch

----------


## RaginCajun

some tuna and a small avocado

----------


## NACH3

I've got some bad heart burn today it's making eating horrible... 

1.5c liq egg whites, kashi go lean cereal, banana, raspberries, 1.5scoops ON GS

Any suggestions on what to eat or could help(ice already taken Prilosec) im wondering if glutamine would help?!

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd cup of coffee

feelin lil out of it today...think snoring and back killing me...extra icing before gym time

666/day

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd choc muscle milk

----------


## 45lb

Almond Bliss bar

----------


## 73rr

Steak fajita with green peppers and red peppers. Mushrooms 

Chicken breast and green beans

----------


## 45lb

I've been out running errands ALL DAY, eating protein bars... which get sick after a while. I need to stop and find an Arbies somewhere!

----------


## zaggahamma

love arbyś

pwo shake yum city

1333/day

----------


## Bio-Active

6.03 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

So the heartburn has subsided drastically(I wonder if stress can have an impact)?!?! Seems to Fvk up everything else in its path  :LOL: 

Cheat meal(and not really being I'm not anywhere close to my macros - yet) :-p 

1/3lb cheeseburger, w/sweet pot fries, & a milkshake!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pan seared chicken titty and spinach salad with blue cheese and bacon bits

----------


## NACH3

> Pan seared chicken titty and spinach salad with blue cheese and bacon bits


How was the green shk this am RC? I saw the addition of the 'fire starter in there' egg whites lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> How was the green shk this am RC? I saw the addition of the 'fire starter in there' egg whites lol


It was delicious!

I think the yogurt balances it out as I don't get the clear the room gas. That is the only thing that I am doing different.

----------


## RaginCajun

Peanut dark chocolate delight and a big glass of low sugar high protein milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> It was delicious!
> 
> I think the yogurt balances it out as I don't get the clear the room gas. That is the only thing that I am doing different.


i would skip the yogurt then

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey. Avacado

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 161948

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Lite Cottage cheese

----------


## NACH3

> Attachment 161948


Yyumm... they look good! :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> It was delicious!
> 
> I think the yogurt balances it out as I don't get the clear the room gas. That is the only thing that I am doing different.


Hmmm interesting... I've upped the egg whites to 1.5c but I've only tried the yogurt once(I really liked it too) maybe keep adding it in - do love me my Dannan FF ^P in those shks 

Still gotta do some greens shk..

----------


## 45lb

Yogurt, mixed nuts, 2% cheese, grapes.
386 calories

----------


## zaggahamma

fish sticks with coctail sauce

small banana with natty pb

2300/day

----------


## 45lb

Broccoli w/cheese sauce, 16oz Carbmaster Milk

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got 3 sticks & 1/4 nana

2200 corrected

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of mini wheats w milk 

2500

----------


## 45lb

Midnight snack... Celery w/Almond butter

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous

2nd potion today. Got hideous heartburn after eating a cookie at work.  :Frown:

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs scrambled with 3 tablespoons salsa, banana, and a bowl of oatmeal.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 whole eggs and 3 strips of bacon, lil hot sauce

coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and splenda

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
My usual 1.5c liq egg whites, 2scoops ONGS, 1/2banana, raspberries, blackberries, kashi go lean cereal(3/4c)

4HB eggs, bagel

----------


## RaginCajun

the inside of 3 kolaches and about 10 almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeeee

----------


## NACH3

Watermelon & cantelope...

pwo shk(more like a shot) 

Pre-w/o and gym time coming up

----------


## 45lb

Oats & milk

----------


## RaginCajun

pan seared chicken boobie and spinach salad

----------


## NACH3

Had to get another meal in me :-p. -- tilapia sweet potato 

Now for the pre-w/o and gym

----------


## zaggahamma

.55 slice stuffed pizza

Banana 

444

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

1c liq egg whites, blueberries, oats, banana, 1.5scoops ONGS

----------


## RaginCajun

avocado, navel orange, and a few raw almonds

----------


## 73rr

2 scoops ON shake. 

Ground turkey with avacado

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## 45lb

Brussel Sprouts, 2% cheese
411 calories

----------


## NACH3

7oz tilapia, 1c jasmine rice 

Another coming up  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1100

----------


## 45lb

Pre-Workout drink: Lecheek Nutrition Speed X3 Test

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 73rr

Grilled chicken and green beans

----------


## 45lb

My PWO: Fairlife milk + banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Me n dog split the other .45 of the

Stuffed slice

Crystal light 

1300

----------


## zaggahamma

All but a bite or 2 of a can o hash

Corned beef hash

Lil ketchup 

2300

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of deer sausage, few pieces of cheese, and a spinach salad with blue cheese and bacon bits

----------


## RaginCajun

> My PWO: Fairlife milk + banana


Love that milk, especially the chocolate

----------


## RaginCajun

Some dark chocolate peanut delight and few chugs of milk out the carton

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## 45lb

Carbmaster milk, Apple, mixed nuts

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yyumm... they look good!


Thanks man...had to microwave bcuz I waited too long to eat




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161950"/>





> All but a bite or 2 of a can o hash
> 
> Corned beef hash
> 
> Lil ketchup
> 
> 2300


lol...man next time I'm in Florida we gotta go out and eat Zagga

Lasagna

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks man...had to microwave bcuz I waited too long to eat
> 
> 
> 
> lol...man next time I'm in Florida we gotta go out and eat Zagga
> 
> Lasagna


U got it

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chicken kabob with onions, peppers, banana and pineapple
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
Tilapia, 1c rice, asparagus

More tilapia, 2c rice, lots of asparagus 

Lil lite cottage cheese now

----------


## NACH3

Rotisserie chicken breast, lil mashed taters, corn

----------


## 45lb

16 oz grass fed organic beef, carrots, broccoli.
810 calories

----------


## NACH3

Egg whites scrambled, oats, lil dish of blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 banana 

Natty pb

Yum

2444

----------


## 45lb

Wrapping it up for the day with some Dannon Yogurt

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

160g chicken
60g couscous

latte

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## krugerr

portion 2. 

Chicken 160g
couscous 60g

1/4 gallon water (BCAA + Glutamine)

----------


## 73rr

6 scrambled eggs with 3 tablespoons on salsa (so good!)

Bannana and 3 slices of turkey bacon

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio - 3 whole eggs, lil pepper jack cheese, 3 strips of bacon, and a few dollops of red pepper hummus

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

blueberries and raw almonds

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## krugerr

3rd main meal 

160g chicken
60g couscous

----------


## NACH3

Earlier - the usual(blended)

4HB eggs, bagel,

----------


## 45lb

The usual for me at this time of day... Oatmeal!

----------


## NACH3

Rotisserie chicken breast, mashed taters

----------


## NACH3

Oats & a scoop of whey

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## NACH3

Pre-w/o 

Gym time

----------


## RaginCajun

just carb loaded with a MOD BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## 45lb

Apple and milk

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs, 40g oatmeal, 10g raw honey, cinnamon, cooked using Nutiva coconut oil

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## NACH3

PWO 1lb of mixed fruit

Tilapia, rice, asparagus

----------


## 73rr

ON shake two scoops. One bowl oatmeal

Ground turkey and avacado

----------


## zaggahamma

Half slice stuffed pizza 4 brunch round noon

With water

333pm to present vodka/lemonaide 

888/ day 

Bout to share ribeye dinner with wifey

----------


## NACH3

Coffee, 

FF Dannon greekyogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Left some steak for a small sammy in the future 

1777

----------


## 45lb

Sippin' on my daily cocktail of Greens powder, Reds powder, MSM powder, and buffered Vit C.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving black black beans and rice 

1919/ day

----------


## 73rr

Chicken, spinach salad with oil and vinegar dressing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161978"/> Left some steak for a small sammy in the future 1777


Yuuuuummmmmmmmmm

----------


## 45lb

Intra workout drink

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## 45lb

PWO milk + bananaaaaa!

----------


## RaginCajun

Some smoked jalapeño venison sausage, few pieces of cheese, and a spinach salad

Glass of cab

----------


## RaginCajun

Dark chocolate peanut butter delight and few gulps of milk

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
8+o tilapia 1.5c rice, lots of asparagus

17+oz tilapia, 2c Jasmine rice, asparagus

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Super small steak slider

With horsey sauce

Cereal with milk

2888/ day

----------


## 45lb

Cheeeeese & fruit

----------


## 73rr

3 turkey brat's. Sweet Potato

----------


## NACH3

Steak & rice, asparagus

----------


## NACH3

BBQ pulled pork, w/apple slaw(pretty good)

----------


## 45lb

Yogurt

----------


## 45lb

MusclePharm Protein Bar

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## krugerr

The usual. 

160g chicken
60g couscous

1/4gallon water
coffee

----------


## NACH3

1.5c liq egg whites, 1/2c oats, banana, PB, 2scoops ONGS, water

Tilapia Rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde post training quest bar

----------


## NACH3

Coffee w/creamer 

Bagel

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

----------


## NACH3

Yogurt - FF Dannon Greek(cherry)

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

half ass fasting until lunch

had some BCAAs and coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and splenda

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

Lean pork steak
1 egg plus 6 tbsp egg whites
3/4 cup oatmeal

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, turkey bacon 3 slices.

Strawberry donut! Yep that happened.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 250 grams sweet potato

----------


## 45lb

40g oatmeal, honey, cinnamon, milk

----------


## NACH3

1c egg whites, 3yolks, lil cheese, oatmeal(cooked)

----------


## 73rr

Perch sandwich on while wheat bread. Spinach salad with oil and vinegar dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

> Perch sandwich on while wheat bread. Spinach salad with oil and vinegar dressing


Perch?

Where you from?

----------


## RaginCajun

Reporting myself!

Shrimp and oyster poboy with some fries

Few beers

Reported again!

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight, homemade
Coconut oil, cocoa powder and whey
sliced almonds and natty peanut butter

----------


## krugerr

Had to rush in from job 1, eat and leave for job 2!!

160g chicken
60g couscous
Tsp butter

2scoops whey
0.5 cup oats
Water

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## 45lb

Brussels Sprouts!

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey and rice

----------


## Bio-Active

Rtd muscle milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods  :Smilie: 

1050

looks like a seafood day for a lot....jumbo shrimps thawing....pics later!

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161978"/>
> 
> Left some steak for a small sammy in the future
> 
> 1777


Steak looks right!!



Attachment 161995

----------


## 73rr

Buffalo chicken spinach salad!

----------


## 45lb

Apple w/Almond butter

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast and greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got 333 calories 

1666/ day 4me  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161998"/> Dog got 333 calories 1666/ day 4me


Yuummmmmmm

Scrimps!

----------


## 73rr

Spinach salad. Olive oil with a hint of salt.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, hummus, spinach salad, and blueberries

----------


## 45lb

A little snack with some milk - mmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 eggs, hummus, spinach salad, and blueberries


You just reminded me I bought a pound and a half of blueberries at Sam's Club today almost forgot they are incredible 2 I ate a fourth of it while walking around the store

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yuummmmmmm
> 
> Scrimps!


They came out absolutely perfect too bro

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to have a cup of coffee and just stare at the stars with dog

----------


## krugerr

2:30am - just got in from my second job! *yawn*

160g chicken
60g couscous

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2:30am - just got in from my second job! *yawn* 160g chicken 60g couscous


Get some rest big guy

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious bowl of mini wheats 

2100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb with kings Hawaiian rolls

2400/ day

----------


## 73rr

Steak, crab legs, asparagus, mushrooms. Soo good!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pork Tenderloin
1/3 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## 45lb

On the road eating a banana, almonds, and protein bars!

----------


## 45lb

> Steak, crab legs, asparagus, mushrooms. Soo good!


Oh, sounds really good

----------


## zaggahamma

Blueberries 

2444 / day

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. flank steak, 1 cup of rice, 1 cup of gumbo veggies (the ones from the freezer section @ the store).

----------


## 45lb

Subway Steak n Cheese

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## 45lb

Eggs and fruit (hotel breakfast)

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of joe

----------


## RaginCajun

> cup of joe


 Same here

Top of the morning

----------


## zaggahamma

> Same here
> 
> Top of the morning


yessir....woke up starvin i guess from the blueberries lol

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

1 large egg + 6 tbsp. Of egg whites with s little bit of bacon bits mixed in
1 cup of oatmeal* with a little bit of no sugar maple syrup.
*I use my keurig and just hit a small cup and the hot water comes out, it is done in a minute and is a little better than the microwave*

----------


## Bio-Active

5.86 oz grilled chicken breast 272 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Earlier 
1.5c liq egg whites, 2scoopsON GS, blackberries, blueberries, banana, kashi go lean cereal(1c), water

5HB eggs bagel w/lite veggie cream cheese

Now - 13+oz tilapia, sweet potato(250g)

----------


## kelkel

Meatballs and rice, yogurt. Stuff like that.

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and hummus

Green smoothie

----------


## NACH3

Egg whites 3yolks lil cheese, oats

----------


## 45lb

Chicken & veggies

----------


## bartman314

i'm trying to have lunch, but my wife just can't decide what to wear.......

----------


## bartman314

uhm... my last entry could be misunderstood.

we're trying to go out to lunch, but she can't decide what to where - she is not on the menu, at least not at this point. :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^hahahaha!

Glass of cab while food prepping: chorizo venison sliders, sautéed mushrooms, and a cucumber/tomato balsamic vinegarette salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162002

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 237 grams sweet potato

----------


## 45lb

Eggs & yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162002"/>


That looks good, what is it, tacos (steak and grilled cheese?)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 162002


cheese grilled into a taco!!????? GENIUS!!!!! whats inside dat!??

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake now, yum

1212/day

2 country ribs in slow cooker since 222 pm....gonna eat em round 8 i reckon....maybe with a caesar salad

----------


## RaginCajun

> zagga shake now, yum 1212/day 2 country ribs in slow cooker since 222 pm....gonna eat em round 8 i reckon....maybe with a caesar salad


Nice!

Nutha glass of cab, bout to fire the pit

----------


## Bio-Active

Quest bar to get by till dinner

----------


## Zodiac82

> That looks good, what is it, tacos (steak and grilled cheese?)





> cheese grilled into a taco!!????? GENIUS!!!!! whats inside dat!??


It's a brisket taco....peppers and cheese

The crisp cheese is the best part...from a Mexican restaurant around the corner from me

----------


## Bio-Active

Chicken Caesar spinach wrap with sweet potato fries and a Diet Coke. My cheat meal for the week. It's date night

----------


## zaggahamma

Doubt ill eat half lets see

1850/ day

----------


## 45lb

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162006"/> Doubt ill eat half lets see 1850/ day


Looks good!

----------


## Zodiac82

Agreed^^

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## krugerr

just in from work, again! 2:30am.

160g chicken
60g couscous

BCAA
Glutamine
NAC
1/4 gallon water

----------


## 45lb

Subway!!!

----------


## NACH3

I've eaten 

Tilapia w/2c jasmine rice 

Bratwurst(2) a roll(:/) cucumber carrot w/balsamic vinigerette 

Tilapia, sweet potato 225g sweet potato

Now
Lilcottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Miniscule ice cream cone at mcdonalds 

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb on s kings Hawaiian roll

Yum

2300/ day

----------


## 45lb

Eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

8 whites 2 yolk 1 Ezekiel muffin and oj

----------


## Bio-Active

Pre workout mr Hyde

----------


## NACH3

The usual blended -- 1.5c liq egg whites, blackberries, 2scoops ONGS, oats, water(1\2c) 

Egg whites, 2yolks, oats

----------


## 45lb

Hotel lobby corn flakes

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeeee

----------


## Bio-Active

6.07 oz grilled chicken breast 285 grams sweet potato

----------


## NACH3

Tilapia, sweet potato

----------


## zaggahamma

nach you gonna grow fins!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NACH3

> nach you gonna grow fins!!!!!!!!!!


I know - I'm cooking some chicken today tho lol  :Wink:

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

1 large egg w/ 6 tbsp. Egg white
1 cup oats
E.a.s protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 3 pieces of bacon, and a proper English muffin with sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## NACH3

pwo shk

Pre-w/o

----------


## Bio-Active

5.93 oz grilled chicken breast 236 grams sweet potato

----------


## 45lb



----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^yummmmmm

Coffee with butter, cinnamon, coconut oil, and Splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

round noon

brunch of

eggs bacon toast

natty pb

600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Caramel mcfrappe

888

----------


## RaginCajun

Proper English muffin with chorizo venison slider, lil cheese.

Cucumber and tomato salad

----------


## 45lb

> Caramel mcfrappe 888


Vanilla Almond Protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken nachos and few adult beverages

----------


## Zodiac82

4 slices of pizza
A couple wings

----------


## 45lb

Cinnamon Twist protein bar

----------


## NACH3

I've had 4 meals 
Tilapia sweet potato asparagus
Chicken rice asparagus
Chicken sweet potato
Both chicken & fish lil rice green beans

----------


## 45lb

Foot Long Steak n Cheese loaded w/veggies!
860 cal

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, Splenda, and cinnamon

----------


## krugerr

> Coffee with butter, coconut oil, Splenda, and cinnamon


I should really give this a go! :P

----------


## krugerr

Posting my whole day to save spamming!



```

Whey - 50g
Oats - 0.5 cup
Spinach - 100g
Water - 500ml

```



```

Chicken - 160g raw
Couscous - 60g dry
Seasoning - Chilli powder, Garlic powder, Paprika.

```



```

Chicken - 160g raw
Couscous - 60g dry
Seasoning - Chilli powder, Garlic powder, Paprika.

```



```

Chicken - 160g raw
Couscous - 60g dry
Seasoning - Chilli powder, Garlic powder, Paprika.

```



```

Chicken - 160g raw
Couscous - 60g dry
Seasoning - Chilli powder, Garlic powder, Paprika.

```




```

Whey - 50g
Oats - 0.5 cup
Spinach - 100g
Cottage Cheese - 150g
Water - 500ml

```

----------


## NACH3

Oh the usual blended w/blackberries and a banana

----------


## krugerr

> Oh the usual blended w/blackberries and a banana


You've yet to post a picture of this cement mix shake.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I should really give this a go! :P


It's pretty good

Make sure to get a milk frother or blender, makes it taste better

----------


## RaginCajun

Cinnamon raisin proper English muffin, 3 eggs, and 2 strips of bacon

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs scrambled, banana, oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

> I should really give this a go! :P


iḿ thinking the same thing

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeee as well

----------


## 45lb

Apple

----------


## RaginCajun

tortilla, egg, strip of bacon, sprinkle of cheese, and sirrachi

----------


## 73rr

Oatmeal and a ON shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil venison sausage and chorizo venison patty

Spinach salad with blue cheese dressing

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and green beans

----------


## 45lb

Turkey sub

----------


## RaginCajun

raw almonds, a small orange, and some spinach

----------


## 45lb

Banana & protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake 

1000/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison chorizo patty, lil venison sausage, and spinach salad

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and black beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

1361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Blueberries 

1414 / day

----------


## 45lb

Subway again. $6 footlong's the month of Feb

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162066

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 162066


Kfc on way home from bananas at target?

----------


## Zodiac82

Lol . Bananas from yesterday .. target bag bought home. .KFC waitin for me

----------


## 45lb

More fruit and nuts while driving

----------


## zaggahamma

Big beautiful red frozen at the peak of ripeness

Strawberries 

Blended with while milk &splenda 

1666/ day

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey with hot peppers and a avacado.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

1888

----------


## 73rr

Banana, oats, coconut milk and ice blended up. Snack.
No it didn't turn out tasting to good but it was worth the try

----------


## zaggahamma

Snickers miniatures (2)

All done

2050

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios in Carbmaster milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and Splenda. Just hit the frother to it, tastes like on them fancy coffee mocha-sippas things

----------


## RaginCajun

Post-WO 

3 whole eggs, 3 strips of bacon, cinnamon raisin proper English muffin with a lil sugar free jam

----------


## 73rr

Eggs, turkey bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeeee

snickers b4 bed was baaaaaaad choice (obviously)

was hungry most of the night

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^hahaha, seems that carbs do that you

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^^^hahaha, seems that carbs do that you


carbwise before bed i can do a fiberous cereal like mini wheats or fatty cereal like granola and be better off most of the time no problem

----------


## RaginCajun

raw almonds and blueberries

----------


## RaginCajun

> carbwise before bed i can do a fiberous cereal like mini wheats or fatty cereal like granola and be better off most of the time no problem


interesting

----------


## zaggahamma

speak of the devil

mini wheats w milk

500/day

----------


## 73rr

Pre work out oats and shake

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight 
made with cocoa powder, coconut oil, whey protein
sprinkled with sliced almonds and topped with a smear of natty peanut butter

----------


## 45lb

Oatmeal with cinnamon & honey, milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade tuna salad and spinach salad with avocado yogurt dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## 73rr

Turkey brat and broccoli

----------


## 45lb

Protein bar

----------


## Proximal

Salmon, beet greens and cauliflower for lunch. Protein shake in a couple of hours.

----------


## RaginCajun

carbmaster vanilla yogurt and two HB eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

Cab sauv..

----------


## 45lb

> carbmaster vanilla yogurt and two HB eggs


I love the Carbmaster line of products. The milk is great

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

2,000 / day

----------


## 73rr

Ground turkey and sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love the Carbmaster line of products. The milk is great


I concur

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2444

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD workout drink

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162074

----------


## RaginCajun

Teriyaki chicken tenderloins and baked Brussels sprouts

----------


## 45lb

Broccoli, cheese, Fairlife milk

----------


## SlimmerMe

*OFFICIAL CHEAT - waited until I got half-way to my goal*

*MEXICAN EXTREME* 
*Chips, dip, guacamole*
*chicken taco, chile relleno*
*rice, beans.....you name it.* 
*
I can hardly breathe.....*
*
**And Pinot Grigio*

----------


## 45lb

> OFFICIAL CHEAT - waited until I got half-way to my goal MEXICAN EXTREME Chips, dip, guacamole chicken taco, chile relleno rice, beans.....you name it. I can hardly breathe..... And Pinot Grigio


Oh my

----------


## 45lb

A half dozen eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and Splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Proper English muffin, chorizo venison patty, lil cheese, and few gulps of milk

----------


## RaginCajun

> OFFICIAL CHEAT - waited until I got half-way to my goal MEXICAN EXTREME Chips, dip, guacamole chicken taco, chile relleno rice, beans.....you name it. I can hardly breathe..... And Pinot Grigio


Yay! 

And I see it wasn't just a 'sip' of Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeee

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs scrambled with salsa and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Omg so good

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast. Green beans

----------


## 45lb

Oatmeal, fruit, & milk

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. flank steak and a cup of steamed broccoli. Getting ready to brush teeth and snag a few more hours of sleep.  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee 
#2 at 4pm

banana now

800/day

----------


## 45lb

Mixed nuts

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham egg and cheese omelet

----------


## 45lb

> Ham egg and cheese omelet


Oh yummy. I wish I was eating eggs right now. Munching down on a protein bar.

----------


## 73rr

Chicken,corn, broccoli and brown rice all mixed together to make a healthy stir fry.

----------


## 45lb

> Chicken,corn, broccoli and brown rice all mixed together to make a healthy stir fry.


That sounds good!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1444/day

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD during workout

----------


## zaggahamma

1630/ day

----------


## 45lb

Brussels Sprouts, 2% cheese, mixed nuts

2,025 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Toast w natty pb & butter

1919

----------


## 45lb

Almond Bliss protein bar

2,255 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Blueberries 

1950

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk & 3/4 banana 

2500 & done sadly

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios

----------


## < <Samson> >

Not right now - But, last nite

----------


## 45lb

> Not right now - But, last nite


Looks good!

----------


## 45lb

Protein bar

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs. Salsa. Bowl of oats

----------


## zaggahamma

Eggs bacon grits toast water natty pb

666/ day

----------


## 45lb

Oatmeal, Apple, Milk

----------


## 73rr

NO shake with more oat meal.

Ground turkey and a sweet potato. Coffee with cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

Blueberries 

711

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed pizza 

So fresh/local Italian /ny pizzeria restaurant

1111/ day 

Mixin up the vodka n lemonaide now
__________________________________________________ ___
finished booze round 8

9pm -11pm 

chicken, 2 fatboy ice cream sammies and a small single serving edwardś hershey pie

2666

----------


## 73rr

Chicken and rice

----------


## austinite

Pistachios! Or... crack, as I call them.

----------


## 45lb

Brussels Sprouts & Cheese

----------


## 45lb

Banana & milk

----------


## 45lb

Yogurt & nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs + oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

B-NANA PWO

825/DAY

CHICKFILA CLUB ENROUTE

1300 calories thatll put me at  :Smilie:

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios

1,099 / day so far

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162105

----------


## 45lb

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162105"/>


What is that?!

----------


## RaginCajun

> What is that?!


Straight deliciousness

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 1777 day

Few fresh strawberries 
1800

Blueberries on deck

1850

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken with rice and green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## 45lb

Broccoli w/cheese sauce

----------


## almostgone

1 oz. habanero almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeee

----------


## Zodiac82

> What is that?!


sushi...or types of sushi




> Straight deliciousness


Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee Wild boar hash, eggs, and a proper English muffin

----------


## 45lb

40g Oats w/Cinnamon & honey, milk

----------


## RaginCajun

A dirty blonde (cervesa!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon cheeseburger with a fried egg and some French potatoes

----------


## 45lb

Roast & potatoes

----------


## < <Samson> >

Cause if you ain't eatin, you ain't swellin

----------


## 45lb

> Cause if you ain't eatin, you ain't swellin


Haha, nom nom

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeee while icing back

----------


## RaginCajun

> coffffeee while icing back


Damn rest up bud

----------


## zaggahamma

1.3 beautiful homemade belgian waffles 

.8 with butter and mrs buttersworth syrup

.5 with natty pb and same syrup

711/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn rest up bud


ty bro....considering laser spine surgery

----------


## RaginCajun

> ty bro....considering laser spine surgery


Damn man

What caused it?

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried chicken tenderloins and French potatoes

Cervesa

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn man
> 
> What caused it?


Probably car accidents and maybe some degenerative issues & slight curvature

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to nom on chicken n yellow rice

Black beans

Sweet plantains

1300/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dont think i can finish

----------


## RaginCajun

> Probably car accidents and maybe some degenerative issues & slight curvature


I hear man as I may be in that boat in the future

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162131"/> Dont think i can finish


Yummmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Margarita

----------


## 45lb

Subway footlong Steak n Cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

> I hear man as I may be in that boat in the future


Sorry bro its no fun at all

----------


## zaggahamma

now

22 oz ice cold draft sam adams Boston bout n hour ago 

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

btw, thats 6 hour slow cooked bbq country ribs

And evoo & onioned sweet potatoes

----------


## 45lb

Late night snack of yogurt & nuts

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasting - coffee with Splenda (a little too Splenda)

----------


## zaggahamma

finished last night with salted caramel ice cream and small slice hershey pie single

2888

now coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

505 / day

----------


## 73rr

8 scrambled eggs. 4 whole, 4 egg whites. 
Bannana

----------


## zaggahamma

banana 

613

----------


## 45lb

40g Whole Grain Oats w/cinnamon & raw honey, milk

----------


## t.m.s.flyers88

2 tbsp natural peanut butter
1 tbsp cocoa powder
2 tbsp coconut/almond milk
Mixed together
With
1 banana dipped in

----------


## 73rr

Oatmeal and fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with a whole bag of beef jerky, a banana, and few servings of pb

----------


## 45lb

Bananaaaaa!

----------


## 73rr

4 chicken tacos. With cup if brown rice

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD during workout

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162144

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout shake at 230

Yum

Now just finished half this 


Couple sips coke

1777/ day

----------


## 73rr

Medium deep dish pizza with sausage and mushrooms

----------


## zaggahamma

Fresh strawberries and 

Fresh blueberries 

1850

----------


## almostgone

A post lift shake about 2.5 hours ago. 3 oz. dehydrated skirt steak now. May tear into 2 oz. plain shredded wheat w/ cinnamon and Splenda soon.

----------


## zaggahamma

Fat boy ice cream sandwich 

Bowl of granola With cold milk 

2444 / day

----------


## 45lb

More eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with Splenda (fasting until lunch, feeding window is 1230-830)

----------


## 73rr

Coffee with cream, 7 eggs (3 yolks, 4 egg white) sausage links 2 

Oatmeal and fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking fast with subway footlong cheese steak and baked chips

----------


## 73rr

Sausage and broccoli

----------


## 45lb

Oatmeal, Cinnamon, Honey, & Milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake at 1144 am brunch 

Now a small portion of this spread 


1212 / day

----------


## 45lb

Protein bar on the road

----------


## 73rr

2 chicken breasts, spinach salad with olive and vinegar dressing and 2 hard boiled eggs

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and a sweet potato

----------


## < <Samson> >

Never stop swellin'

1k cal salad

----------


## Mp859

> Never stop swellin' 1k cal salad


 Nothing more manly than a salad.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs, 40g whole grain rolled oats

2,104 / day, a little more to go!

----------


## zaggahamma

Chickeon

1700

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream 

2444/ day

----------


## 45lb

> Ice cream 
> 
> 2444/ day


Hmmm… You went from Chicken 1700, to Ice cream 2444 / day. haha

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hmmm… You went from Chicken 1700, to Ice cream 2444 / day. haha


Yup gotta get this shiat outta the house

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yup gotta get this shiat outta the house


Haha!

I gave it up for Lent, none in mi casa!

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha!
> 
> I gave it up for Lent, none in mi casa!


i cant have just one novelty or a cup of premium its gotta be 2 or 3 novelties or a fvcking quart of premium

coffee now

----------


## 45lb

Banana

----------


## zaggahamma

waffle iron heatin up now....

will add butter and syrup to one and natty pb and syrup to the other 

and eat 1.1-1-3

555/day

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, oatmeal

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my 17 hour fast with whole MOD meat lovers pizza (usually when i eat this much at one time, i get sluggish. i am actually full of energy at the moment!)

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Nothing more manly than a salad.


I guess this is manlier 

Feels like a punch in the guts

----------


## chefjmo

1.5 cup rice 1 cup deer burger I egg. Delicious!!!

----------


## 73rr

Pre gym oatmeal.

Post gym NO shake. Chicken salad. Olive oil and a pinch of salt

2 chicken breast and sweet potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

pre workout shake now

pint of ice cold sam adams boston at 430  :Smilie: 

1234/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> i cant have just one novelty or a cup of premium its gotta be 2 or 3 novelties or a fvcking quart of premium coffee now


Bahahahaha 

Totally understand!!!

----------


## 73rr

Steak. Sweet Potato frys

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, salsa, and a lil cheese

Green smoothie (Greek yogurt, greens powder, lil milk, frozen peaches/mango/strawberries)

----------


## 45lb

Brussels

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken

1700 / day

----------


## 73rr

Turkey brat and broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Small zagga shake 

2222

----------


## 45lb

Oats

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda 

BCAAs

----------


## 45lb

> Coffee black with Splenda BCAAs


Are you putting the BCAAs in your coffee?

----------


## zaggahamma

coooffffffffeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 egg salad sammy on toast (1 slice bread / open face)

2 oz pom juice

333/day

----------


## 73rr

Changed it up a little today.

Spinach salad with chicken and 3 tablespoons of peanut butter

----------


## 45lb

Half dozen eggs, Oats

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you putting the BCAAs in your coffee?


haha, no not yet

but that sounds like a new supplement (pre-workout supplement!!!) 

#milliondollaridea

----------


## 73rr

Pre gym oats.
Post gym oats and ON shake.

Now 2 chicken breasts with sweet potatoes

----------


## 45lb

> haha, no not yet but that sounds like a new supplement (pre-workout supplement!!!) #milliondollaridea


Haha, good one

----------


## zaggahamma

Pint o sam adams Boston

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to post up lunch- smash burger with sweet potato fries 

Zagga, might be joining you on the beer train

----------


## zaggahamma

> Forgot to post up lunch- smash burger with sweet potato fries 
> 
> Zagga, might be joining you on the beer train


only 1 here buddy just waitin for a ride

now home and...

ZAGGA SHAKE!!!!!!!

1150/DAY

----------


## Alta

Caffeine and kilos for breakfast.

Chicken and Salad, 1/2 cup dry curd cottage cheese, oil & vinagrette dressing

Debating between more coffee or another protein shake. Maybe both?

----------


## 73rr

Chicken burrito (salad for the shell)

----------


## RaginCajun

Well no beer zagga

But BBQ chicken pizza 

Prob a lil taste of some chocolate peanut butter delight

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162193

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken 1375

----------


## 45lb

> Debating between more coffee or another protein shake. Maybe both?


A Coffein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream 

2100

----------


## 73rr

Turkey brat and broccoli

----------


## 45lb

Cheese & milk

2,336 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

UPDATE

from last night 

corned beef hash and

granola with milk

put me at 

3333

----------


## zaggahamma

now just finished coffee

----------


## 45lb

Oats & milk, + fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my 17 hour fast with a Cervesa and Fried frog legs and shrimp n grits

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed pizza 

Water

399/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half this and a banana 

1050/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162198"/> Ate half this and a banana 1050/ day


Yummmmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Not just lemonaide 

1400 after my ration enroute2 Disney

----------


## 45lb

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162198"/> Ate half this and a banana 1050/ day


Excuse me, I have to go grill some meat now...

----------


## Alta

Just stuffed my face with pasta and meat sauce. 3 bottles of beer. Treat for finishing up crossfit 16.2. Friday's going off! Lol

Back to the grind tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 fish tacos and chips n queso

----------


## 45lb

I'm back… told ya

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chicken kabob
pineapple, banana, onions, 
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

830-10pm

Chicken

Grapes

.5 banana 

2150/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2600

----------


## 45lb

Broccoliiiii!

----------


## 45lb

Yogurt
2,472 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda 

Some BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake #1


might have 2 before the gym at 230 cuz dont feel like cooking or even making a sammy

711/day

----------


## 45lb

Oats + milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimp scampi linguini 

Bout 9 med shrimp & cup at most

1050/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 steak fajita tacos 

On the menu Tonight: 

Venison roast 

Warm spinach salad (bacon, boiled eggs, pecans, and a Dijon mustard/red wine vinegarette dressing -homemade)
Some of those cookies that GGR posted 
Little Vino 
And some SM's chocolate peanut butter delights

----------


## 22-250

4 servings of sugar free jell-o

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4 servings of sugar free jell-o


Nice name!

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of Cabernet

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs, 40g oatmeal, 10g raw honey, & cinnamon

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of pizza and

Lil more fettuccine 

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

20 oz sam adams Boston draft 

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

2100

----------


## mike198

1 cup fat free cottage cheese, 2 tablespoons almond butter

----------


## 45lb

> 1 cup fat free cottage cheese, 2 tablespoons almond butter


I love Almond Butter, it's like candy to me

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfffeeeeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

> kawfffeeeeeeee


FEE'ing up myself!

----------


## RaginCajun

Low carb wrap, venison roast, spinach, and a lil cheese

----------


## Alta

-3 egg omelette with tomatoes and chives. 1 tbsp cheese, siracha on top. Chucked a bunch of my wife's leftover veggie pizza toppings in there as well. 

-Oatmeal and blackberries

COFFEE. 

Then more coffee.

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a homemade oatmeal banana cookie, lil piece of dark chocolate peanut butter delight, and few chugs of high protein low sugar vanilla milk

----------


## 45lb

Oats, strawberries, blueberries, milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Double burger patty and sweet pot fries

Prepping a 6lb pork shoulder, injecting and rubbing it down!

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs, oats, greens powder

----------


## zaggahamma

Brunch at 1020

Mcdonalds SME & hashbrown all on sammy

Linner at 315

Skewer of chicken

3/4 macintosh apple 

Navel orange 

Few(4 sips) coke all day

Lots water

950 cals as of now

But bout to chew on .75 slice stuffed pizza

1 giant red ripe in season strawberry

and lil breast

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of delicious granola with milk 

1888/day

Low for year

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with Splenda 

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

Fixin to 'feeeee as well

and ice 

66/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

1.75 eggs

2 strips bacon

Slice of tater toast

Navel orange 

1/4 cup pom juice

475/ day

----------


## Alta

Sweet potato and hot sauce, protein shake w/water.

aaaaannnnnnnd coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

breaking my 16 hour fast with 2 low carb wraps, pulled pork, lil bacon, cabbage, and cilantro sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout shake 

1122/ day

----------


## 45lb

Oats and protein

----------


## RaginCajun

One boiled egg and a homemade banana oatmeal cookie

----------


## Zodiac82

Earlier

Attachment 162251

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps with pulled pork, cabbage, and cilantro sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of cab

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil bit of this...Lil bit of that

Attachment 162252

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^^ we eat the same, throw everything on a plate and shovel it down!

Cookies and cream quest bar and Another glass of cab

----------


## 45lb

Brussels Sprouts, Cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^^^^^ we eat the same, throw everything on a plate and shovel it down!
> 
> Cookies and cream quest bar and Another glass of cab


Lol...wife puts it together..I scarf it down

----------


## < <Samson> >

Buck Wheat, Izekial Toast & Baked Salmon 


This is after: 2 shakes, salmon & brown rice & 2 Greek Yogurts 

Cause if you ain't eatin, u def ain't swellin'

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lil bit of this...Lil bit of that
> 
> Attachment 162252


Looks good...where's that from

----------


## zaggahamma

Just finished a slow cooked country rib

with sweet bbq

Baked olive oil sweet potatoes n onions 

Bite of stuffed pizza w marinara

Round 7pm had 4 fried shrimp

1750

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of granola With cold milk 

1999

----------


## almostgone

6 egg whites, 1 oz.mozzarella cheese w/ 1 Tbs. of black bean and corn salsa, 1 cup of oats w/ cinnamon and Splenda. 1 cup of fat free plain Chobani yogurt w/ a teaspoon of sugar free chocolate sauce coming up in a hour or so.

----------


## almostgone

1 cup of FF Chobani w/ a teaspoon of sugar free chocolate syrup.

----------


## 45lb

40g Oats, 10g honey, cinnamon, 16oz CarbMaster Milk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwwffeeeeeee

----------


## 73rr

Spinach salad, with 6 hard boiled eggs, and oatmeal.

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had just coffee

breaking my 16 hour fast with 2 low carb wraps, pulled pork, cabbage, lil bacon, and cilantro sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

IHOP 

couple pancakes loaded with naughty

Couple sausage links

Couple bites omelette & hashbrowns

Water

777

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^yummmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks good...where's that from


Home cooked...

Spanish rice with eggs
Salad with leftover shrimp
Lil oven cooked pizza my daughter made

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade oatmeal banana cookie

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and lemonaide

----------


## zaggahamma

1200 / day after booze

----------


## zaggahamma

> homemade oatmeal banana cookie


Never had such a cookie who made it and how was it and why no coffee with butter with it

----------


## RaginCajun

> Never had such a cookie who made it and how was it and why no coffee with butter with it


GGR posted it in the recipe section

I made it, comes out more like a muffin as I did it in a pan instead of cookies

It's very simple and tastes delicious

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^ I just bumped it for ya

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, pulled pork, lil cabbage, and cilantro sauce

s'mores quest bar

glass of cab

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162267

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162267"/>


Dude, bacon lasagna!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dude, bacon lasagna!


Right!?

Lil more booze 

And chicken 

1777 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of poorly made cream of wheat 

1919

----------


## 45lb

Broccoli, cheese, protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 leftover mcdonalds breakfast sammy

SME & HASHBROWN 

NOMMED HALF APPROXIMATELY 

2111 / day

----------


## 45lb

Nuts, cheese, & apple

2,402 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with Splenda 

BCAAS

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake and lil kawwwfffeeee

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs (trying a new brand), oats, apple, milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Dude, bacon lasagna!





> Right!?
> 
> Lil more booze
> 
> And chicken
> 
> 1777 / day


Yes sir....I usually have her put it inside...so good

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb wraps with pulled pork, cabbage, and cilantro sauce

banana

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD during workout

----------


## RaginCajun

homemade banana oatmeal cookie

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake #2 @615pm

1444 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap, pulled pork, and bacon!

cookies and cream quest bar

glass of cab

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162273

----------


## zaggahamma

1750

----------


## zaggahamma

Fish sticks and coctail sauce 

Few strawberries 

2333/ day

----------


## 45lb

Brussel Sprouts, Cheese, Milk

2,430 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with Splenda 

Sipping on BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeeee

----------


## 45lb

6 eggs, Oats, fruit, milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Footlong cheesesteak and baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shakes at 11am and 630 pm 

3/4 banana in between 

Gym at 530

1400 /day

Bout to plate up red beans and rice and chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162280



Attachment 162281

----------


## zaggahamma

Add 1 more wing 

2177/ day

----------


## 45lb

> Add 1 more wing 2177/ day


Haha, just one more?

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup..was full sadly

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola w milk 

2666 / day

----------


## 45lb

Nuts and milk, done for the day

2,531

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha, just one more?


Just realized this pic didnt load

----------


## TheTaxMan

Eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 4am

Chicken & navel orange 9am

400 /day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bcaas

----------


## 45lb

> Just realized this pic didnt load <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162282"/>


Ok.

Eggs & Oats for me this morning.

----------


## Alta

Oats and Coffee. I think I have a problem.

Who am I kidding, I would break femurs if I didn't get my java.

----------


## krugerr

Coffee and a oversized donut. Mmmm, caramel

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon sammy on tater bread 

Crystal light 

Few.strawberries 

850 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Half shrimp half oyster poboy, onion rings, and a Big Shot Red Creme soda

----------


## zaggahamma

Small zagga shake 

1250

----------


## < <Samson> >

Still swelling

----------


## 45lb

Roast, Carrots, & Potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162291

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. chicken breast (the wife bought one of those Wolfgang Puck pressure cooker doohickeys), some random amount of stew veggies.

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice yummy stuffed pizza

1850

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

Yum city 

2333/ day

----------


## 45lb

Broccoli & Cheese, mixed nuts, milk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwffffeeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

BCAAs

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162297



Attachment 162298



Attachment 162299

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^what kind of concoction is that? Pomegranate something?

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 dis & .5 lg banana 

Water

300/ day

Meeting family at golden corral later so calories may baloon

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of the rest of a the pizza pie'a

555

----------


## 45lb

Oats & milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Left over homemade pulled pork pizza and a pulled pork taco

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162301"/> .5 dis & .5 lg banana Water 300/ day Meeting family at golden corral later so calories may baloon


Don't hurt the Corral!

----------


## zaggahamma

6.6 samples of frozen yogurt

(Stopped to stretch enroute S Georgia )

666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Don't hurt the Corral!


Usually a 1313-1414 calorie venture..in my early years probably double that

----------


## RaginCajun

> Usually a 1313-1414 calorie venture..in my early rears probably double that


Haha I hear you on that one!

----------


## 45lb

6 Eggs, greens powder drink

----------


## RaginCajun

Spicy beef taco and smoked sausage taco

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^^what kind of concoction is that? Pomegranate something?


It's called a code blue....I think it had stoli blueberry vodka...viniq liquor...blueberry puree`...soda and whatever those bubble things are...it was really good

----------


## zaggahamma

Fight at the ok corral over 

Food was AMAZING 

Fried chicken sirloin steak whole catfish mashed potatoes corn on the cob cabbage green beans grits

All southern style and perfectly cooked 

.5 pint red ripe delicious strawberries 

Lil premium butter pecan ice cream lil banana pudding
Few chocolate chip cookies dipped in coffee 

1999/day

----------


## 45lb

> Fight at the ok corral over Food was AMAZING Fried chicken sirloin steak whole catfish mashed potatoes corn on the cob cabbage green beans grits All southern style and perfectly cooked .5 pint red ripe delicious strawberries Lil premium butter pecan ice cream lil banana pudding Few chocolate chip cookies dipped in coffee 1999/day


It's hard to believe you ate all that and are only at 1,999 for the day. That's some high calorie stuff you mentioned. ...must have been good though

----------


## zaggahamma

> It's hard to believe you ate all that and are only at 1,999 for the day. That's some high calorie stuff you mentioned. ...must have been good though


Cuz i rarely eat all of anything and/or/portion control

----------


## zaggahamma

Was REALLY good

now vodka lemonaide with cool beach air (jekyll island)

----------


## Zodiac82

> Fight at the ok corral over
> 
> Food was AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 1999/day


Yes.... .it............was

:shakes fist:

----------


## RaginCajun

Cooked these tonight Pulled pork pizza with mushrooms, cilantro, red onion, and bacon!

----------


## 45lb

> Cuz i rarely eat all of anything and/or/portion control


Ahhh, gotcha. I can't put more on my plate than my daily amount, or I will eat it all! Haha

Fixing some homemade Roast & Veggies now

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt drink much

2200

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios - my fav cereal

----------


## 45lb

Half dozen eggs, 40g Oats, Cinnamon, Honey, Milk

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today 

Coffee with creamer, 2 flapjacks, bacon, and eggs

1 slice of left over pizza

----------


## RaginCajun

Another slice of pizza

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest of left over pizza and a glass of cab

----------


## 45lb

Protein bar, banana, milk

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with splenda

BCAAs

----------


## bsh

> coffee black with splenda BCAAs


 hey if u don't mind me asking? What BCAAs u prefer? I've just gettin what's in the shakes I drink but want to add to my routine... Thx

----------


## Alta

Oatmeal with nuts

Protein shake (2 scoops isolate w/water)

COFFEE

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee round 1111am

3/4 big zagga burger 

Couple bites of s perfect macintosh apple

700/day

Small family reunion in s georgia yesterday tipped me around 3500

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium waffle cone

With belgian cookie soft serve

1155

----------


## 45lb

Oats, protein bar

----------


## Alta

Brown rice, can of tuna and tobasco

Looking forward to dinner.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cheerios - my fav cereal


Have u never tried cap'n crunch?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162325

----------


## RaginCajun

> hey if u don't mind me asking? What BCAAs u prefer? I've just gettin what's in the shakes I drink but want to add to my routine... Thx


Sorry for the delay but I use Xtend

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch earlier: burger and waffle fries

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos- one spicy beef, one spicy chicken, and one chicken mole

----------


## 45lb

> Have u never tried cap'n crunch?


Cheerios is already my splurge meal as it is. I don't normally eat processed foods when I'm at home. If I did Cap N Crunch, I'd have to repent, ha!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cheerios is already my splurge meal as it is. I don't normally eat processed foods when I'm at home. If I did Cap N Crunch, I'd have to repent, ha!


Yeh cap'n crunch is demonic for sure...bout once a year i indulge with it...i consider ice cream healthier

----------


## zaggahamma

Pc o chicken 

Spoon o tater salad 

Spoon o red beans n rice

1555/ day

----------


## 45lb

> Yeh cap'n crunch is demonic for sure...bout once a year i indulge with it...i consider ice cream healthier


Ok, I'll be praying for you

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol

Ice cream blue bell homemade vanilla 

2222

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^^^homemade, yuuuummmmmmmmmm

Coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and Splenda 

BCAAs

----------


## NACH3

> ^^^^^^^^^^homemade, yuuuummmmmmmmmm
> 
> Coffee with butter, coconut oil, cinnamon, and Splenda 
> 
> BCAAs


Hey RC/Zagga/Zodiac... What's new lol

RC I see you like your bullet proof coffee  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Nach

I have only been doing the bullet proof coffee when really hungry in the AM plus I wanted something for my workout this AM. I do enjoy it! Glad to see you and bio started that thread, definitely extreme eating!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hey RC/Zagga/Zodiac... What's new lol
> 
> RC I see you like your bullet proof coffee


glad 2 c ur back nach  :Smilie: 

coffee but sitting duck style here

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna nom .66 of this zagga burger

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hey RC/Zagga/Zodiac... What's new lol
> 
> RC I see you like your bullet proof coffee


What up N3

Same ol' same ol' lol...just eatin

4 tacos  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

could only get down .5

in a hurry and lil full

water

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole Meat lovers pizza from MOD and a lemonade

----------


## Alta

Scoop of natural peanut butter and greek yogurt.

No appetite at all at the moment. Barely put in 500 cals so far today. Steak dinner FTW!

----------


## 45lb

> Scoop of natural peanut butter and greek yogurt. No appetite at all at the moment. Barely put in 500 cals so far today. Steak dinner FTW!


Oh, you and Zagga are killing me. I need some meat!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummy^^(now) pwo

Earlier pbj sammy pre wo

1313/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^[email protected]

----------


## Alta

Steak, marinated chicken, salad and sweet potato 

And ice cream with apply pie (in laws were here)

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1919/ day

----------


## 45lb

Just had a 12oz Sirloin at Ceddars! Ahhhh

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

egg salad sammy (5/6) (dog)

small orange 

water

414/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 pulled pork tacos on low carb wraps

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## 45lb

Milk & banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj at 415

Egg salad at 515

Banana in 10min

1200/ day

----------


## 45lb

8 eggs, oats

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken, bacon, onion, garlic, all sautéed topped with cilantro and cheese. Raw broccoli and carrots topped with yogurt dressing

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162365

----------


## 45lb

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162365"/>


Aussie burgers! One of my favs

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1850/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeee

thinkin bout bacon..........

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pom juice as well

Dog gettin a bite  :Smilie: 

555

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my 17 hour fast with two low carb wraps stuffed with mozzarella, chicken, bacon, red onion, and cilantro.

Sweet pot fries

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

----------


## krugerr

When you tell the wife you're hungry before she goes shopping!

2 racks of ribs, 3 southern fried chicken breasts

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## 45lb

8 eggs, 40g Oats, Greens powder, Reds powder

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio

Low carb wrap, smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage, and a lil BBQ sauce. 

3 strawberries and a nice cold beer!

----------


## RaginCajun

> When you tell the wife you're hungry before she goes shopping! 2 racks of ribs, 3 southern fried chicken breasts Sent from my iPhone using App


Yummmmmmmmmy!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj round 222pm

Now pwo zagga shake 

1444/ day

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil chocolate peanut butter delight

And a green shake ( lil milk, frozen fruit, greens powder, peanut butter powder, and an avocado)

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak
Potatoes
Corn

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil breast

Lil augratin taters

1630 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple more bites dem taters 

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

More breast

Few chocolate covered peanuts 

1999/ day

----------


## bsh

Tacos

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee & lg banana as well 

500 / day 

Gym at 3pm

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with a tuna footlong and some baked chips

----------


## 45lb

8 eggs, oats

----------


## Althenery

Lettuce ?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1155/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162398

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

tater salad 

chocolate covered peanuts 

1999 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cervesa

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil ice cream 

2222

----------


## 45lb

Apple, Almond Butter, Cheese, Greens Powder

----------


## 45lb

2,600 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

Cafe con leche

Nathans all beef tube steak(ate half over cooked 

193/ day

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios, Strawberries, Carbmaster Milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage in a low carb wrap. Lil corn and pepper salsa with lime chips. 

A highball (lil cherry soaked moonshine and diet cherry dr. Pepper)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cheerios, Strawberries, Carbmaster Milk


That carbmaster milk is awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger on wheat bun, more sausage, and some green beans. Another highball

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

yum

888/day

----------


## 45lb

> That carbmaster milk is awesome!


Yup. More protein, less sugar = more milk for me!

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich
4ct chicken strips

----------


## RaginCajun

On the menu tonight:

Jalapeño maple syrup venison sliders, sitting on top of an oatmeal proper English muffin served with baby spinach, avocado, strawberries, pepper jack cheese, and a spicy mayo. And sweet pot fries!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee #2

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 Steak sammy

Lil tater salad 

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken 

1555

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

granola with milk at midnight

2121/day

----------


## 45lb

Liquid Egg Whites + Yogurt + PB2

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat half

613/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162423"/> Gonna eat half 613/ day


Oh hell yeah!

Made my mouth water!

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with 2 oatmeal proper English muffin, venison jalapeño slider, lil cheese, and baby spinach. Also a chicken, bacon, and onion on low carb wrap with some cilantro

----------


## 45lb

Egg whites, Cheerios, Yogurt

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD

----------


## 45lb

Wild Caught Salmon, Brussels, Carrots, Celery

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon sammy in 4 or 5 trips (work /food service )

Ate it between 555-845pm

Lot o water

1050/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Just finished 3/4 slice stuffed pizza

And working on these 6 beauts

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna go granola at midnight 

2121/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

Enough for all day and sharing

Now eat .25 (.5 of 1)

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162434"/> Enough for all day and sharing Now eat .25 (.5 of 1) 361/day


Sharing is caring!

Man that looks good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps with chicken, bacon, and onions

----------


## RaginCajun

Small burger and 4 nuggets

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sharing is caring!
> 
> Man that looks good!


Been finding some good sirloin

----------


## zaggahamma

Still .5 of one of those sammies left & had a banana too

Lots water at work and the gym

'round 750 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

1333

----------


## RaginCajun

oatmeal proper English muffin, venison jalapeño slider, lil cheese, and baby spinach.

Lil chocolate delight 

Glass of cab

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 stuffed pizza slice

Crystal light

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

1999 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

6.6 oz sirloin

3/4 cup tater salad

555/day

----------


## Alta

Protein shake, salad with dry curd cottage cheese, oil and viniagrette dressing.

Contemplating adding tuna, but I'm kinds sick of tuna right now.

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with General Taos chicken, brown rice, and edamame.

Sweet Tea

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small mahi sammy

Few ff

Few sips coke

1111 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham eeg and cheese burrito

----------


## Megalodon6

Chicken breast one cup of rice one cup of broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

1750/ day

----------


## 45lb

Grilled chicken, carrots, banana, Apple, mixed nuts - yum

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, 3 eggs fried in bacon fat, lil cheese, and salsa. Also had an oatmeal proper English muffin with some jalapeño venison sliders. Lil chocolate delight and a glass of cab to top off the night

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil rican shepherd pie

1/4 cup blueberries 

2020/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola on deck for the finale

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffffeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

toasted natty pb & local honey sammy


.136 of a banana


2 sips milk

350/day

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

2 horrible strawberries

361/day

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Oats, Fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

On the road today, hit up Whataburger

A1 burger, fries, and a lemonade

----------


## Megalodon6

2 chicken breast one cup of cauliflower

----------


## zaggahamma

.38 steak sammy earlier

Now. 25 stuffed pizza slice

3.16 oz coke

888 / day

----------


## Megalodon6

Two pieces of pizza don't judge me

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162465

----------


## 45lb

Almond Butter

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken

Granola with milk 

1666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

Too many 

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken sammy

big beautiful macintosh apple

535/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Water 

.5 steak sammy

777 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

1360

----------


## Zodiac82

5 tacos

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chocolate peanuts
> 
> Too many
> 
> 2100


I have those...and they are addicting lol

Attachment 162483
Cocoa dusted

----------


## zaggahamma

> I have those...and they are addicting lol
> 
> Attachment 162483
> Cocoa dusted


Yes they seemed ever so perfect last night

----------


## zaggahamma

.44 slice of stuffed pizza 

Yum

1666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken and chocolate covered peanuts 

2222

----------


## SlimmerMe

salad with ground beef patty
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

> cofffeeeee


Same here!

Getting ready for all the crawfish boils I have today!

I just might turn into a mud bug today

----------


## RaginCajun

Round 1!

----------


## bsh

Oh my...^^^^^^

----------


## tbody66

Green Monster!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Mango salsa tilapia 

Over a bed o jasmine rice 

Lil corn 

Frozen margarita lil strawberry swirl 

666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bite of a philly & 1 ff w ketchup 

693

----------


## zaggahamma

.44 pazookie type dessert 

1010 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

On my 2nd large vodka lemonaide 

1444/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Round 1!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162496"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162497"/>


Damn thats alot

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken & a banana at 945-1015

Now chocolate covered peanuts 

2222

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD

----------


## zaggahamma

cofffeeeee

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of cereal

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162506

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 162506


nice turducken  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat .25 of this sirloin & most of taters

Pwo

And just started this deer chili


Probably ready in 4 hours

1111 now

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn thats alot


That's only about 35 pounds and it didn't last long! We did another round just like that a few hours later

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162507"/> Gonna eat .25 of this sirloin & most of taters Pwo And just started this deer chili <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162508"/> Probably ready in 4 hours 1111 now


Yuuuummmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far:

Egg and sausage biscuit 

Venison hamburger 

In the works with the pops -

Grilled red snapper, ribeye, stir fry veggies, twice baked potato, and a salad

----------


## zaggahamma

small zagga shake

1616/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162507"/>
> 
> Gonna eat .25 of this sirloin & most of taters
> 
> Pwo
> 
> And just started this deer chili
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162508"/>
> 
> ...


cooked nicely...and I bet that chili is gonna be on point 




> That's only about 35 pounds and it didn't last long! We did another round just like that a few hours later


Lol I was under the impression u were eatin all of it



Attachment 162511

----------


## zaggahamma

> cooked nicely...and I bet that chili is gonna be on point 
> 
> 
> Lol I was under the impression u were eatin all of it
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 162511


hopin so amigo....took a lil nap while it rained waitin for the honey to come home (works til midnight) found out i had the crock pot on low so gonna be 11:11pm til i taste

coffee while icing back

----------


## zaggahamma

1155/day  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil breast 

1333...had to add another can tomato paste i put too much water..now perfect consistency...taste at midnight

----------


## zaggahamma

Few saltines with natty pb 

1500ish

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cup of said chili

1777 / day 

Month low

----------


## cgeorgemeow

4 chicken tacos, 2 beef tacos, 2 barbacoa tacks, flour tortias, cilantro, lime, grilled onions and a grilled jalapeño and a gallon jug of water.

----------


## cgeorgemeow

4 chicken tacos, 2 beef tacos, 2 barbacoa tacos, flour tortias, cilantro, lime, grilled onions and a grilled jalapeño, 2 bannanas, and a gallon jug of water.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeee

HAPPY EASTER!

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga oats 

361

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee with 1tsp coconut oil, 1/3 cup oatmeal with cinnamon

----------


## RaginCajun

> coffffeeee HAPPY EASTER!


Happy Easter bud!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162530

Happy easter

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dannon 2x protein yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil vodka n lil tequila with lemonaide after work 

Brought me to 800 ish 

Now this

1360/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pecan pie & coffee 

1777/ day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 pulled pork sandwich and broccoli. 5 potato chips.

----------


## 45lb

Grilled Salmon, Rice, Steamed Broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Cofffeeee

----------


## Cold Blooded

Mike Dolce's Breakfast Bowl

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

lil leftovers from yesterday 

gonna be round 400 cals pre work

----------


## Bodacious

6oz of fish and .5 cup of greens and 5-6oz Sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb wraps with lil mozzarella and homemade pulled pork

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb wraps with spinach and homemade pulled pork

----------


## zaggahamma

Around 3pm 1 triangle of a chicken quesodilla

Just finished a delicious pwo zagga shake

1177/ day

----------


## bsh

Okay, I'll try to keep up...

----------


## RaginCajun

Mint chocolate quest bar

----------


## Bio-Active

> Mint chocolate quest bar


Yum that is one of my favorites

----------


## zaggahamma

water........chili heating up soon and lil chicken

1777/day

3 days in a row that total  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162554

----------


## zaggahamma

Frozen snickers miniature
Yum 
1888/ day

----------


## sweatymoo

Pb&j

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

675 / day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight with a smear of natty peanut butter
coffee

----------


## bsh

Yummie....

----------


## RaginCajun

three low carb wraps with spinach and homemade pulled pork

----------


## < <Samson> >

Egg sandwich, with 2 eggs, turkey bacon & cheese - and 5 dollar bread

----------


## 45lb

Broccoli, Turkey, Banana

----------


## 45lb

Protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs and half a sweet pot

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken 

Lil pizza

Lil coke

1500/ day

----------


## 45lb

Arbies Max Roast Beef

----------


## zaggahamma

Small zagga shake 

1888

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162558

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chicken 

2100 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwffeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken

red beans n rice

444/day

----------


## bsh

Yes....

----------


## 45lb

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162570"/> Yes....


Yum!

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast had two tacos, one sausage and egg, one chicken

Lunch, smash chicken Sammy and sweet pot fries

----------


## RaginCajun

had 3 tacos - one spicy beef, one spicy chicken, and one beef/potato

glass of pinot noir

----------


## zaggahamma

Linner round 430

Consisting of...

Frozen margarita YUM

Bowl of loaded tater soup

2/3 cookie sundae YUM

(1250/DAY THEN)

Just finished a bbq beef chunk

And 1/2 cup sweet taters baked in evoo &onions

Crystal light

1500

Getting granola with milk for the finale 

1999

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD

----------


## 45lb

8 oz Steak, Broccoli, Carrots

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeeeee

----------


## bsh

> coffffeeeeee


 stiff and blk.... Oh yeah...

----------


## zaggahamma

i creamed

----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs 

Next up, FEE time

----------


## zaggahamma

egg salad sammy

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken fingers and French potatoes

----------


## GirlyGymRat

.5 c egg whites, 1 egg and 2 veggy morning star patties and toast!

----------


## diesel101

8 ounces walleye and sweet potatoes

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther egg sammy

Few kettle cooked chips 

Few sips coke 

888 / day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1 c cottage cheese and 2x protein Dannon yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1 c cottage cheese and 2x protein Dannon yogurt


Are you starting a log/thread on your new journey?

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1515 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - one beef, one chicken, and one pork

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162570"/>
> 
> Yes....


Nice



Attachment 162592

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of Pinot noir

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

2100 / day

----------


## 45lb

Turkey sandwich, fruit, nuts

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon
Rice pilaf 
Caesar salad 
Pinot Grigio

----------


## 45lb

Salmon, Broccoli, Cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee in 15

----------


## RaginCajun

Had some BCAAS earlier

----------


## RaginCajun

Double hamburger and baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein shake with banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bowl granola round noon

Then just a few a go finished this...dog had 1/6

936/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein smoothie
A lil bit of loaded fries

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage, 5 strawberries, an avocado, and few glasses of Pinot noir

Piece of pizza 

Big glass of Vit D milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and lemonaide 

1500ish

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey sammy

Slice of pecan pie

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

Puppy got 1/5 of sammy

And I/6 of pie

So goin with 2222

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow granola sucks after peacan pie !!!

BWAHAHAHA 

Glad thats rare

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wow granola sucks after peacan pie !!! BWAHAHAHA Glad thats rare


Hahahaha

----------


## bsh



----------


## RaginCajun

BCAAs

----------


## zaggahamma

Feeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout- big sweet tater with mozzarella and loft fat sour cream, also some jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage, all washed down with a big glass of Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

1045-11am
Lil eggs lil toast lil natty pb 

Now
Lil turkey lil stuffing lil cranberry sauce

Preworkout 

750/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

Comin up round 4pm

1369 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of Pinot noir 

Will be cheating tonight, PIZZA meat lovers! Going to enjoy some college BBall. It's going on right down the street from me, people are everywhere. Free concert, I think Maroon 5 is playing tonight, the rats will be everywhere!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Glass of Pinot noir Will be cheating tonight, PIZZA meat lovers! Going to enjoying some college BBall. It's going on right down the street from me, people are everywhere. Free concert, I think Maroon 5 is playing tonight, the rats will be everywhere!


enjoy I'm watching the game as well

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Salad and tilapia.  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Pita Jungle Chicken Salad

Been living off this shit recently

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o deer chili 

1630 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

1800

----------


## zaggahamma

Blueberries 

1844

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey and stuffing and cranberry sauce

2300

----------


## RaginCajun

3 pieces of left over pizza, no fasting today

----------


## zaggahamma

worlds biggest selling beverage

GOIN DOWN HOT!

----------


## RaginCajun

> worlds biggest selling beverage GOIN DOWN HOT!


Get FEE'd up Zagga!

----------


## zaggahamma

Me n dog gonna work on this plate

----------


## zaggahamma

693/day  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Shake (Vit d milk, carbmaster vanilla yogurt, cottage cheese, strawberries, cranberries, frozen peaches/mango, and some greens powder)

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 of one of deez

----------


## zaggahamma

936/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Crawfish, about 7 pounds and some cold brews

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of toast 

w natty pb & tad butter

.55 banana (dog helped)

1155 / day

Mixology in 33min!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, carbmaster yogurt, lil Vit d milk, and some sugar free butterscotch pudding mix

----------


## zaggahamma

1600 after the medication. . .

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pizza 

Mire than a lil lays chips

Lil coke

2020

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey n stuffing again

Wow yum

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

Small hagen daaz pistachio 

Ice cream cone 

2666

Ended with granola With cold milk 

3111

----------


## RaginCajun

Getting FEE'd up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of venison sausage and link of boudin

And big glass of Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Had zagga shake supreme round 11am

Now banana

850 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Shake (Vit d milk, carbmaster vanilla yogurt, cottage cheese, strawberries, cranberries, frozen peaches/mango, and some greens powder)

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of clam heaven

Lil coke

1177 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162633"/>
> 
> 1800


Nuff said.....

Turkey tuna mix...Lil old bay

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nuff said..... Turkey tuna mix...Lil old bay


No ketchup?

----------


## RaginCajun

Tonight's menu - Fried fish (saccalait or white crappie) and fried sweet pot fries

----------


## RaginCajun

Brewsky

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of ny style pizza

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

1999 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

fee time here too

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon eggs toast natty pb butter lemonaide

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my 17 hour fast with BBQ chicken pizza!

----------


## zaggahamma

4pm

Tiny traditional style thanksgiving dinner

Lil coke

888

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of boudin and a few strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Tried sonic for the first time

Creamery vanilla bean shake xtra thick 

1630/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken and 

Pineapple 

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

Ended the day with some brews 

Reported!

----------


## bsh

> Ended the day with some brews Reported!


 haha, good man!

----------


## zaggahamma

Steamed corn

A reeses easter egg straight out of freezer

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

Dos mas dem eggs

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

1.93 toasted natty pb & honey sammies

Medium banana 

Water

555/ day

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Oats, Fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, big sweet potato, lil sour cream, cheese, and sirracha 

Big glass of vitamin d milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna


Then cocoa almonds

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana
Protein bar
Carb bar

----------


## zaggahamma

1.36 thighs

3.16 oz coke

913/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Few strawberries and a piece of chocolate delight

----------


## 45lb

6oz Grilled Chicken, Broccoli, Carrots

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162698

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger on white bread with raw broccoli and sautéed spinach

----------


## zaggahamma

Tall ice cold sam adams Boston lager draft :Smilie: 

1111/ day  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 chicken salad sammy 

.85 serving lays chips

Crystal light 

3 reeses easter eggs

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up

----------


## almostgone

5 egg whites, 2 EB eggs, and about 4 oz. of tuna, all scrambled together. Hungry as a madman this morning.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, big sweet potato, lil sour cream, cheese, and sirracha 

Big glass of vitamin d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga sick today  :Frown: 

.5 bowl cream o wheat

slice of bread with natty pb

banana

444/all day

----------


## RaginCajun

> zagga sick today  .5 bowl cream o wheat slice of bread with natty pb banana 444/all day


Damn bud!

Increase Vit C and get some rest big guy

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - 2 spicy beef and one spicy chicken

Big glass of milk

----------


## zaggahamma

.316 slice stuffed pizza

Good size cookies n cream milk shake 

1360/day

Probably done but didnt do nuthin today hopin to hold on to it all

----------


## MuscleScience

4oz lean steak, spinach and mashed sweet potatoes. Courtesy of icon meals

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4oz lean steak, spinach and mashed sweet potatoes. Courtesy of icon meals


I'll have to check them out, is it tasty?

----------


## zaggahamma

cowfeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

banana at 12:22

now cream o wheat

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and an avocado

And some oatmeal with natty PB, was still hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 nathans all beef dog 

1.36 oz coke (2 or 3 sips)

700/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil taste of beef nachos and some brews

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 homemade delicious provolone burger

Unusually made with 90% lean beef

1100

----------


## zaggahamma

.33 more dat burger

1250 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Medium zagga shake 

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee down

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger and fries

----------


## 45lb

Egg whites, Yogurt, fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol^^^

Similar here

.5 cheeseburger 

444 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol^^^ Similar here .5 cheeseburger 444 / day


Feeling better bud?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Feeling better bud?


yes but still not 100%

hopin to get to the gym today (been a week out)

thanks bro

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more coffee

and a PBJ

777

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken breast with some BBQ sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

1313/day

----------


## Logical1

Just finished 1/2 cup walnuts, two cups coconut milk and double scoop of raptor HP protein shake.... Delicious!

----------


## zaggahamma

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites of 

Yummy spicy stuffed pizza

1.63 slices toast w natty pb & butter 

Couple sips milk

2100

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pre workout apple and coffee!

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up

----------


## zaggahamma

3 for coffee!!!!!!!!!

goin to pick out some baby back ribs soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 3 for coffee!!!!!!!!! goin to pick out some baby back ribs soon!


Nice!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon and egg sammy

450/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pizza!

----------


## zaggahamma

Me n dog gonna share


777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few slow cooked bbq baby back ribs 

Sweet taters baked w evoo & onions 

1515 / day 

GO SPURS

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried redfish and speckle trout with sweet potato fries

----------


## Swolberham_Lincoln

Arctic Zero chocolate PB ice cream and casein protein shake with olive oil and skim milk

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled shrimp
Rice
Sauteed spinach
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

2100

----------


## RaginCajun

Some of that FEE

----------


## zaggahamma

^^same addiction now^^

----------


## zaggahamma

1 egg

1/3 cup corned beef hash

slice of toast

lil natty pb

crystal light

400/day

pineapple in a few minutes

475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried redfish and speckled trout on a low carb wrap

6 strawberries and carbmaster vanilla yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fried redfish and speckled trout on a low carb wrap
> 
> 6 strawberries and carbmaster vanilla yogurt


Oh damn that sounds goooood

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 of dese lil critters

2 oz coke

1111/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh damn that sounds goooood


it was pretty tasty!

nothing like eating fish that you catch!

i fried it yesterday and it was still good today. even ate a few pieces cold

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried redfish and speckled trout on a low carb wrap with some avocado and homemade remoulade sauce

Shake (greens powder, carbmaster yogurt, cottage cheese, strawberries, and frozen mango/peach/pineapple, lil vit d milk)

----------


## zaggahamma

I love fried pisces!

Sip of thai tea

Few sips thai coffee 

Tall tom collins while watching sunset

1333

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more dat devils brew

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the deer chili

BOOOOOOOM !!!

bout half a big bowl

1666

Slice of bread with natty pb 4 dessert 

1777 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Last of the deer chili BOOOOOOOM !!! bout half a big bowl 1666 Slice of bread with natty pb 4 dessert 1777 / day


Yummmmmmmmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther slice of aforementioned bread 

And 21 of these 

2100/ day 

3rd day in a row

----------


## zaggahamma

Reeses pb egg

DUMB!!!

2200

----------


## almostgone

> it was pretty tasty!
> 
> nothing like eating fish that you catch!
> 
> i fried it yesterday and it was still good today. even ate a few pieces cold


Man, I miss fried fish. Haven't had it in a while, but I used to be able to put away a half of a 5 gallon bucketful of fried channel cat filets with ease. If I had any left over, they usually got eaten in one of my sleep eating walks to the fridge.

----------


## almostgone

4 egg whites, 3 salmon patties, and a spinach and broccoli salad.

----------


## zaggahamma

half a cup of KAWFEEEE....ran out of instant cafe bustelo  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon eggs toast natty pb crystal light

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Last bit of the fish in a low carb wrap and also some smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage in a wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

1111

----------


## RaginCajun

Six strawberries and a tablespoon of natty peanut butter

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 slow cooked baby backs 

1360

----------


## zaggahamma

> Six strawberries and a tablespoon of natty peanut butter


Find some good berties RC?

----------


## 45lb

8oz Steak Strips, Broccoli w/Cheese, Carrots, Oats, Macadamia Nuts

----------


## RaginCajun

> Find some good berties RC?


Oh yeah, really ripe and sweet!

Picked up some more today. 

Doing these at the moment

----------


## Swolberham_Lincoln

1.5 servings steel cut oats w hot water (65g) 
3/4 scoop Chocolate casein
Almond Extract
Ground Cinnamon
1 TBSP Peanut Butter on side

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh yeah, really ripe and sweet!
> 
> Picked up some more today. 
> 
> Doing these at the moment


Those r beauties!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Need some red ripe berries here too as seen been snackin on crap lately

----------


## zaggahamma

.63 slice stuffed pizza 

1750

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 162924

----------


## zaggahamma

Smaller 2nd zagga shake for dessert 

2200

----------


## RaginCajun

Had about 4 chicken legs , some on a low carb wrap with fat free refried beans

Shake (greens powder, carbmaster yogurt, cottage cheese, strawberries, vitamin d milk, and frozen mango/peach/pineapple)

----------


## RaginCajun

Had this about 11ish

Shake (greens powder, carbmaster yogurt, cottage cheese,banana, strawberries, vitamin d milk, and frozen mango/peach/pineapple)

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger on some homemade bread with a fried egg on top

----------


## Zodiac82

Big ol Tupperware of lasagna

----------


## zaggahamma

Round 9am sausage mcmuffin w egg Hashbrown 

round 11 a navel orange 

Round 4pm cup of corn chowder a half banana and yogurt Preworkout 

888

----------


## zaggahamma

7pm zagga shake 

1515

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

1888

----------


## 45lb

> 1.5 servings steel cut oats w hot water (65g) 3/4 scoop Chocolate casein Almond Extract Ground Cinnamon 1 TBSP Peanut Butter on side


That sounds good. I'm putting Almond Extract on my grocery list to try. How is it? I've been using PB2 lately which has been great.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb wraps stuffed with roasted chicken legs, refried beans, cheese, and jalapeños

6 strawberries and some natty PB

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with milk 

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

More bran

2400

----------


## SlimmerMe

Ground beef patty
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 eggs

1.5 toast

.51 cup corned beef hash

.51 tbsp natty pb

crystal light

555

----------


## zaggahamma

Small macintosh apple

600

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake yum

1234/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier for lunch had half a turkey Sammy and half a chicken wrap, some fruit.

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana and natty PB

----------


## zaggahamma

2020

----------


## RaginCajun

3 beef fajita tacos and chips n queso 

I'm stuffed!

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb &j on fresh white bread

.5 cup milk

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

Raisin bran with milk minus 88% of those hard ass sugary raisins

2777

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwwwffffeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 eggs

3 small strips bacon

1.63 toast

.36 tbsp natty pb

few sips crystal light

444/day

ENDED WITH ZAGGA SHAKE LIL CUBAN SAMMY IN THE MIDDLE FOR 2100

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken leg on low carb wrap and some strawberries

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil chips and queso

----------


## 45lb

Turkey, cheese, banana, nuts

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon
rice
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade oatmeal and banana flapjacks topped with natty PB and sugar free maple syrup 

Big glass of vitamin d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Kawfeeeeeeeeee

----------


## GirlyGymRat

More coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

2.5 small slices cinamon french toast

3 small strips bacon

3 sips whole milk

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage

Lil bit of yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Tonights dinner workin set it and forget it til 9pm :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162955"/> Tonights dinner workin set it and forget it til 9pm


Looks delicious!

Just got finished prepping myself

Doing some fried speckled trout, spinach bacon salad, and jalapeño n cheddar hush puppies. 

At the moment, cherry soaked moonshine with Coke Zero

----------


## zaggahamma

yummery zagga pwo shake yum

1212/day

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga goes Italian 

Ate 2/3 dog got 1/3

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of fresh white bread 

.5 tbsp natty pb 

Dog got a bite

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken 

Granola with milk 

2444

----------


## 45lb

IntraMD + Creatine

----------


## zaggahamma

kaw kaw feee

----------


## RaginCajun

Couple chicken legs and a piece of homemade bacon jalapeño cornbread

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast n bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

600/day  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162959"/> Zagga goes Italian Ate 2/3 dog got 1/3 1555


That looks really good!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> That looks really good!!!


Was pretty good....meat was a little leaner than i am used to 90/10 lol so little dry for me ....made it more filling too thats why dog got so much

wish i could have made it without the granola last night but oh well weigh day isnt til friday

----------


## RaginCajun

> Was pretty good....meat was a little leaner than i am used to 90/10 lol so little dry for me ....made it more filling too thats why dog got so much wish i could have made it without the granola last night but oh well weigh day isnt til friday



Haha, you can do lots of cardio between now and then!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha, you can do lots of cardio between now and then!


havent done cardio since started waiting tables again lol....too much on the feet/legs...i´m old  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> havent done cardio since started waiting tables again lol....too much on the feet/legs...i´m old


That counts as cardio!

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, fruit, yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pieces of fried speckle trout and a piece of bacon jalapeño cornbread

----------


## zaggahamma

Roast beef and swiss 

Dog got large bite

1010

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon burger and some brewskies

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162958"/>


Looks good

Cpl pieces of chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Glass of cab 10-1039pm

1.63 shots fruit infused vodka 1040-1111pm

Plate of zagga spaghetti n meatball 1122-1133pm

1666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 bowls cold cereal for dessert 

2444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon eggs toast natty pb

crystal light

dog shared

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried speckled trout and bacon jalapeño cornbread

----------


## zaggahamma

small macintosh apple

555

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1122 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna and crackers

----------


## RaginCajun

Pizza

Haz made me do it

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163003

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites curry chicken with mushrooms lil rice

Few sips fruit infused vodka 

1369

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving zagga sketti n meatball 

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2222

----------


## RaginCajun

Green tea with Splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwwwfeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 Roast beef n swiss sammy

lil milk

300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap with fried speckled trout and lettuce, lil sauce

10 strawberries

----------


## diesel101

Elk burger and sweet potatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

chorizo venison in low carb wrap with lettuce, cheese, and sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

950

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Yogurt, Nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

2 succulent smoked st loius ribs

2 bites dry ass brisket philly on stale cuban bread

Few bites delicious bbq beans

Few ff

Water

1500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn sounds good Zagga!

2 chorizo venison in low carb wrap with lettuce, cheese, and sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Few ounces from 3 different 

Super thick sonic creamery shakes

Chocolate malt 
Bourbon brown sugar
Cookies n cream 

2020/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Few ounces from 3 different Super thick sonic creamery shakes Chocolate malt Bourbon brown sugar Cookies n cream 2020/ day


Damn!

And I thought my little taste of chocolate moose tracks ice cream was good

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple more bites of that dry ass brisket sammy

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Small ice cream novelty 

2444

----------


## RaginCajun

green tea with splenda

----------


## almostgone

6 oz. salmon and a med. red potato.

----------


## RaginCajun

Sweet potato topped with lettuce, chorizo ground venison, cheese, and lite sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee round 945

Noon small plate chicken yellow rice and black beans 

Plantains

475

----------


## 45lb

Oats, Eggs, Yogurt, Fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

green shake (greens powder, strawberries, cottage cheese, carbmaster yogurt, frozen cranberries, vit d milk, and some spinach)

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake here too
pwo
1100/day

----------


## InternalFire

some low carb stuff:
-------
225g 19% beef mince
20g light chilli mayo
80g gouda cheese
50g sauerkraut
-------
about 950kcal/63prot/76fat/5carb

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chorizo venison in low carb wrap with lettuce, cheese, and sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat 4/5

Few sips lemonaide 

1500

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

1888

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil natty PB , chugged some milk, and a strawberry

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of white with natty

Small roast beef sammy 

2400

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up, ready to go fast!

----------


## zaggahamma

FEE´n it here too

slow motion round here

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs scrambled. 3 white, 3 whole. With a orange, 2 slices whole wheat bread and a coffee black.

----------


## 73rr

Pre work out 

Chicken breast and green beans. With oatmeal on the side

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 beef chimi

All the mex toppings

3.96 oz coke

Preworkout 

666/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with 2 chorizo venison in low carb wrap with lettuce, cheese, and sour cream

----------


## 73rr

3 chicken legs grilled. Carrots and asparagus with lemon juice

----------


## 73rr

12 grapes

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake yum

1313/day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Strawberries and plain greek yogurt

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Grilled chic breast, spring mix lightly sprinkled with pumpkin and sesame seeds, dried cherries. No dressing and 6 grape tomatoes.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

6 beautiful strawberries and a handful of sweet tarts (pre-cardio)

----------


## 73rr

Spinach salad with Italian dressing, cheese and chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - one chicken , one beef, and one pork

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tilapia and green beans


I'd say you are back at it!

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Flaxseed

----------


## zaggahamma

3.61 baby backs 

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk yum

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

More granola for the piggy

2600

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!

----------


## zaggahamma

same beverage here

but like the sloth

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 3 whole, 3 white. Orange and oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

roast beef n swiss sammy

navel orange

sip of watered down lemonaide

550/day

----------


## 73rr

Roast beef and corn

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with 3 eggs, cheese, sour cream, all on top of a sweet tater

----------


## 73rr

Grilled chicken legs and steamed vegetables

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 slice stuffed pizza 

Tall vodka and lemonaide 

1039/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> .361 slice stuffed pizza Tall vodka and lemonaide 1039/ day


That's what I need, a drank!

Low carb wrap with grilled chicken,cheese, avocado, and sour cream

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and vegetables

----------


## RaginCajun

Yogurt and natty PB 

Now a brewsky

----------


## 73rr

Lobster, steak and a cucumber salad

----------


## zaggahamma

3 doubles of jb & splashes of pepsi 

1666

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a few more brews, went to the Astros/ Red Sox game. Also had some peanuts, popcorn, and pretzel, carb city!

----------


## zaggahamma

Reported!!^^^

Zagga shake here hopin to catch sandman shortly after 

2222/ day

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs hard boiled. 2 whole wheat slices of breed

----------


## RaginCajun

> Reported!!^^^ Zagga shake here hopin to catch sandman shortly after 2222/ day


Damn, I knew it!

Prob be a lil more shenanigans today

----------


## RaginCajun

An old zagga meal

12 chickfla nuggets and waffle fries

I'll probably get reported later!

----------


## zaggahamma

better get your java in rc!!!!!!!!!!

fee´n it up here!

might brush the dust off the old golf clubs later!

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast

bacon

few sips milk

650/day

preworkout (gym time 245)

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 banana

700

----------


## RaginCajun

> better get your java in rc!!!!!!!!!! fee´n it up here! might brush the dust off the old golf clubs later!


Ah shyt!

I need to dust off mine as well

2nd beer down the hatch!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ah shyt!
> 
> I need to dust off mine as well
> 
> 2nd beer down the hatch!


Golf got canceled f it i am prob too stiff to swing anyway

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake yum city

1313/day

goulash warming slowly in slow cooker

----------


## 73rr

Chicken, chicken and more chicken. O yea and broccoli

----------


## 73rr

Spinach salad, with chicken and olive oil dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

Lots of beer

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lots of beer


Careful buddy

----------


## zaggahamma

First ever goulash 

1818 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Careful buddy


Pizza now! 

Did about 3-4 miles of cardio, so should be ok!

Told ya prob be reported

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163055"/> First ever goulash 1818 / day


Gimme goulash

----------


## zaggahamma

Beautiful blueberries 

1888 / day

----------


## Madman2010

Just finished my competition a couple of weeks ago and today is my last day to enjoy before I start back again training. Sooooo, ice cream  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just finished my competition a couple of weeks ago and today is my last day to enjoy before I start back again training. Sooooo, ice cream


Congrats and enjoy and good luck

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2300

Small/med c-n-c shake 

2800

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon eggs toast navel orange

sip or 2 of blueberry juice

475

----------


## RaginCajun

Whataburger patty melt with fries and a Sprite to get right!

----------


## bsh

> Whataburger patty melt with fries and a Sprite to get right!


 I have to admit I did me some WB last night... Could t help myself, lol...

----------


## zaggahamma

Similar lunch here

Small hand pattied burger at fudruckers

3.96 oz coke

Banana

Small macadamia cookie

1369/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

More beers

Festival time

----------


## RaginCajun

Jambalaya

----------


## zaggahamma

> More beers
> 
> Festival time


U takin pics of strangers rc?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Jambalaya


Similar nommin here..

Thai yellow chicken n yellow curry med hot lil veggies

Lil white rice 

Double and a half bourbon n splash coke

vodka n lemonaide 

2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small zagga shake cuz hungry 

2600

----------


## RaginCajun

Two chicken biscuits

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs. 3 whole, 3 white. Bannana and one slice of whole wheat bread.

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

Small banana .69 tbsp natty pb

193/day

pot roast in oven with all the trimmings.....

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Me n dog shared a modest plate n pear

Now navel orange 

750

----------


## 73rr

Pre work out meal: chicken breast, sweet potatoes and pasta

Post meal: chicken, Gatorade, another sweet potato and side salad.

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier - Two chicken/steak tacos

----------


## -Ender-

1/2 pound of hamloaf. I don't care to ever eat chicken again. I'm really sick of freaking chicken right now. Ever feel like that? My mercury is probably through the roof from the fish I've been eating.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1/2 pound of hamloaf. I don't care to ever eat chicken again. I'm really sick of freaking chicken right now. Ever feel like that? My mercury is probably through the roof from the fish I've been eating.


Haha! Maybe you will turn into the terminator

Yes, that's why I love to have venison and other wild game animals

----------


## 73rr

Pork and pasta. Spinach salad

----------


## BigMan65

12" Meatball marina from Subway with a pound of jalepenos

Because someone said it might help me lose the water weight  :Smilie:

----------


## 73rr

3 Chicken legs and green beans

----------


## 73rr

Bannana

----------


## zaggahamma

Leftover pot roast n veggies from earlier 

2163/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Going for granola now

2600

----------


## 45lb

10 oz beef, cheese, carrots, nuts

----------


## BigMan65

2 pack grits, 2 whole eggs, cup of whites, salsa

----------


## BigMan65

50 gram protein drink, 2 packets grits

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 3 whole 3 white. Bannana and 1 slice of whole wheat bread

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil goulash

369/day

----------


## Alta

Barely slept last night. Feel like garbage.

Coffee. Water. Rice and Chicken. In a seriously shitty mood so I put a glob of hot sauce on my rice. Already feeling better.

----------


## 73rr

Pre work out sweet potato and chicken.

Post sweet potato, spinach salad with chicken and olive oil. Gatorade

----------


## zaggahamma

5pm pwo shake 

1001 / day

----------


## 45lb

7 oz chicken, 43g long grain brown rice

----------


## SlimmerMe

Plain greek yogurt with strawberries.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

1036/day

----------


## 73rr

Pork and pasta

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163128

----------


## zaggahamma

Small ice cream cone 

1919 / day

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breasts and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil goulash 

2200

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken
rice
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## 73rr

Bannana

----------


## zaggahamma

Super small serving granola 

Lil milk lil whole lil evaporated 

2444 / day

----------


## 73rr

Pre work out meal. Spinach salad with chicken and rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps with venison, cheese, lettuce, and low fat sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

Navel orange 

.36 slice stuffed pizza

375 / day

----------


## 73rr

Post work out meal. 
Chicken legs 3 and sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Applesauce and a handful of raw almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout zagga shake

1010 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wraps with venison, cheese, lettuce, and low fat sour cream

----------


## 73rr

Pork and pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

Just stuffed my pie hole with 3 big tacos, belly all swole up

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheeseburger macaroni 

1639 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of milk and a few Hersey kisses

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breasts and sweet potato

----------


## SlimmerMe

Beef patty
salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## 73rr

1 leinenkugels summer Shandy.

----------


## zaggahamma

Second slightly smaller zagga shake 

Round midnight 

2111 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

few strawberries

2150

----------


## RaginCajun

Green tea, l-cart, Vit c, and l-tyrosine 

Time to go fast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my 16 hour fast with 3 eggs and a big ass sweet tater topped with sour cream and cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

4 small chili dogs and a small fry

----------


## zaggahamma

Broke my fast with coffee round 1230

Then golden corral buffet round 230 (my birthday :Smilie:  )

Lol

1111/ day (good to leave there under 1200)

47 / life

----------


## RaginCajun

> Broke my fast with coffee round 1230 Then golden corral buffet round 230 (my birthday ) Lol 1111/ day (good to leave there under 1200) 47 / life


Happy 27th bday Zagga!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Happy 27th bday Zagga!


tysm rc!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

4 blackberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka n lemonaide 

1555 when im good n done

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade bacon cheeseburger 

Shared with dog

2111 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Large portion blue bell homemade vanilla ice cream

2999

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more

3333

----------


## RaginCajun

Old zagga meal

8 count and some fries

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs hard boiled. Whole wheat slice of bread and a Bannana.

Pre meal. Chicken and fruit.

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Attachment 163168

Forgot to post this last night

----------


## 73rr

Pork and pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had two beef tacos

Now, slice of wagoo beef n garlic pizza and a piece of bruschetta 

Lovely IPA from Austin Beer Gardens

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a Puerto Rican burrito round 5pm 

Thai coffee round 7pm 

Slice o cheese pizza round 9pm

10pm-1145pm kettle one n lemonaide 

1145pm 

.5 ham n cheese omelette 

Short stack pancakes 
(Ihop )

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 serving blue bell homemade vanilla ice cream 

2666

----------


## zaggahamma

hamburger, plain, no bun

few big strawberries

lil crystal light

300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeeeee

350

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake

999/day

shrimps marianating  :Smilie:  for my grits later  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a whole pizza earlier after my 18 hour fast. 

Cooking grilled venison fajitas tonight, it's been marinating since Tuesday. Going to serve with some grilled peppers and onions, avocado, lil cilantro with a sour cream sirrachi sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

> Had a whole pizza earlier after my 18 hour fast. 
> 
> Cooking grilled venison fajitas tonight, it's been marinating since Tuesday. Going to serve with some grilled peppers and onions, avocado, lil cilantro with a sour cream sirrachi sauce


sounds pleasant to the palate

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon shrimp scampi over a bed of parmasean grits 

Will eat half now half round 930

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

1360 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

.316 slice of stuffed pizza

Lil crystal light 

1603/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Broke my fast with coffee round 1230
> 
> Then golden corral buffet round 230 (my birthday )
> 
> Lol
> 
> 1111/ day (good to leave there under 1200)
> 
> 47 / life


Damn late to the party...Happy belated birthday Zaggabrutha 

27 huh..damn I had u pegged as bein in ur 30's.....like me.....:tear

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn late to the party...Happy belated birthday Zaggabrutha 
> 
> 27 huh..damn I had u pegged as bein in ur 30's.....like me.....:tear


Ty bro

It was an enjoyable day

----------


## zaggahamma

Good size bowl of granola With cold milk 

2100/ day 

Not sure if mostly water from extra boozin but gained 3lbs last week when shouldve been round the same or lost .5....crazy scales lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bit shrimp even less grits

Small navel orange 

Caramel frappee

361/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Zagga those shrimp and grits looked awesome!

Just had two tacos with egg, cheese, sirrachi, sour cream, and jalapeños

----------


## zaggahamma

Thai coffee 

.25 ham egg n cheese melt

.25 serving hashbrowns

2.75 pancakes 

1111/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 venison fajitas (peppers, onions, cilantro, sour cream, and avocado)

Big glass of vit d milk and 3 Hersey kisses

----------


## RaginCajun

Shake (greens powder, Vit d milk, cottage cheese, carbmaster yogurt, lil natty pb, and frozen cranberries/mango)

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, lil yogurt, cocoa powder, and a lil natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more of that ham egg chhese sammy round 10pm

1030-now kettle one & lemonaide 

1630/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed pizza 

Bowl of granola With milk

Yum

Yum

 :Smilie: 

2555/ day

----------


## almostgone

3 egg whites and 5 oz. of salmon all scrambled up together with a few blasts of Cholula hot sauce.

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, cup of almonds, coffee black.

Pre work out oats and shake.

----------


## RaginCajun

low carb wrap with venison fajita meat, lettuce, sour cream, and cheese

lil yogurt and cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Put the foreman to use for brunch

Turkey n swiss style 

Hazelnut coffee preceded

555

----------


## 73rr

Post work out Chicken breast(cold) and sweet potato(cold) (do what u got to do right)

Spinach chicken salad with hot sauce dressing. Yum

----------


## RaginCajun

More junk food

I need to make better choices when on the road!

----------


## RaginCajun

> More junk food I need to make better choices when on the road!


Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

^^REPORTS HIMSELF!!!???^^  :Shrug:

----------


## zaggahamma

Pack of pb & cheddar crackers round 7pm

Stoli , grey goose, lemonaide from 9pm-1130

1313

Now just finished small bowl of chili

1515

And working on chicken fingers n ff

Both from steak n shake 

1888 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate malt x thick

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

sippin thai tea by the window

birds performing

3 days off

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs 3 whole, 3 white. 1 slice whole wheat bread, banana and a orange.

Pre workout meal. Chicken breast sandwiches, peanut butter and a banana.

----------


## Charlie67

Potbelly, Big turkey with double meat, no cheese, no mayo, extra peppers.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^REPORTS HIMSELF!!!???^^


Felt the need to!

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast - eggs, bacon, and oatmeal with raisins

Lunch - Tuscan Sammy from Schlotzskys

----------


## 73rr

Post work out. Grilled chicken and sweet potato

4th meal. Tilapia, green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier a turkey melt off the foreman 

couple slices fresh pineapple

600

now a vodka n lemmy

----------


## KWard

My diet is pretty simple, it looks like this: I try to eat fish (salmon, tuna), eggs, beef, lots of vegetables and fruits. I eat 5-6 times a day and drink lots of water.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My diet is pretty simple, it looks like this: I try to eat fish (salmon, tuna), eggs, beef, lots of vegetables and fruits. I eat 5-6 times a day and drink lots of water.


There you go!

We post up each meal in here, feel free to contribute

----------


## 73rr

3 chicken legs and black beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended with 2 small drinks

Then 6oz ribeye 

Large portion rican bacion/onion rice n black beans

Large portion homemade augratins 

2222

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bowl of yummy granola With cold milk 

2700

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Eggs, bacon, grits, and a lil cheese

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 3 whole, 3 white. Bannana, orange and a slice of whole wheat bread.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee round 10am

Ham n baby on french off

The Foreman

555

----------


## Zodiac82

2 half smoked sausages 
Bowl of cereal

----------


## 73rr

Post work out sweet potato and chicken.

In 5 min I will be eating tilapia and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200

----------


## 73rr

2 servings of smart popcorn

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

2020/ day

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and black beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2500

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil granola for the pig

2777 

Finally full

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!

----------


## zaggahamma

^^same here^^

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 3 whole, 3 white. Bannana and a orange

----------


## 73rr

Pre workout ground turkey and rice

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey swiss panini 

575 / day

----------


## 73rr

Post work out Chicken and sweet potato

4th meal, chicken breast salad (spinach), with hard boiled eggs and vinegar dressing.

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with two big egg tacos with cheese, sour cream, sirrachi, and cilantro

Few bites of carbmaster vanilla yogurt

----------


## 73rr

Smartfood popcorn. 1 serving

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pre WO Apple.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1212/day

----------


## 73rr

Tilapia and green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Cinco de mayo!

Margaritas, cervesas, and muy chips n salsa

Steak fajita nachos

----------


## zaggahamma

Its drink night for me almost every night lately but not tonight

Gonna heat up last of the pot roast n root veggies in a bit and watch news

----------


## zaggahamma

I see a lurker

----------


## RaginCajun

> I see a lurker


Report the lurker!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol^^^

Pot roast plate is history and belly full

1818 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 cup coffee

1850

----------


## 73rr

Chicken and black beans

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2300

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 3 whole 3 white. Bannana

Fruit and a whole wheat bagel

----------


## RaginCajun

8 count nugget and a sweet tea

----------


## zaggahamma

Also fast food breakfast sadly

From Ronald 

2 coffees 

555

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a Sammy from Schlotzskys

----------


## 73rr

Ground beef with a salad. 
Wasn't to good but o well

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon/onion rice with black beans

888/day

----------


## 73rr

Chicken breast and broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Two beef fajita tacos and chips n queso

No margarita today

----------


## Fhritp

Just finished. Pussy ;p

----------


## 45lb

Egg whites, pumpkin seeds, Yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 slice cheese pizza round 9pm

Thai ice coffeee

1650

Titos n lemonaide 

1999

Bacon sammy

Slice o toast w natty pb & butter

Granola with milk 

3030 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

the usual suspect

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs whole, Bannana and a orange.

Pre work out steak and sweet potato

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Protein shake. 130 cal.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

turkey n swiss panini round noon thiry

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Boiled crawfish and some cold brews!

----------


## 73rr

Post work out Chicken and beans.

Steak fajita

Now some popcorn and a mgd beer

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163298



Attachment 163299



Attachment 163300

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed slice pizza round 430pm

888

Thai chicken curry fried rice (half entree ) 7 or 8pm

Thai ice coffee shortly after

999

Stoli vodka and generic sams club vodka n lemonaide from 10pm til now

1666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Other half the chicken curry rice entree

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2444

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163312
Mothers day breakfast

Happy mothers day to ladies of the forum!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163312"/> Mothers day breakfast Happy mothers day to ladies of the forum!!


Old Scrapple Daddy at it again!

----------


## zaggahamma

Semi rican burrito 

Lil coke

500/ day

----------


## Mp859

> Semi rican burrito Lil coke 500/ day


 Do you ever eat anything even semi clean?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do you ever eat anything even semi clean?


I post 95% of everything i comsume

----------


## zaggahamma

Speak of the devil...flan

Round 3pm

Lil more coffee

1010/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and lemonaide 

After 2 

Be at

1313

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more booze 

A country rib from slow cooker 

Sweet potatoes baked in evoo & onions

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Milkshake 

2777

----------


## RaginCajun

Black Coffee from Starcracks

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 3 whole, 3 white. Orange, bannana, and 2 slices of whole wheat bread.

----------


## 73rr

Bowl of oats with 2 dark chocolate kisses cut up and mixed together. (Try it! Really good)

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty and a big sweet tater

----------


## Zodiac82

> Old Scrapple Daddy at it again!


Lol...been a while since I've had scrapple

Chicken n tuna

----------


## InternalFire

Junk food 1 h ago. Now sensodyne and a mouthwash

----------


## InternalFire

Junk food 1 h ago. Now sensodyne and a mouthwash

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty and broccoli with cheese

Homemade oatmeal flapjack topped with natty pb and sugar free maple syrup 

Washed down with a big cold glass of Vit d milk

----------


## Sfla80

Had to make an appearance for this one.

Filet
Sirloin 
Ribeye
Shrimp
Crab and truffle risotto 

= hungry as hell.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had to make an appearance for this one. Filet Sirloin Ribeye Shrimp Crab and truffle risotto = hungry as hell. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163331"/>


Yummmmmmm

Want to try that risotto

----------


## Sfla80

> Yummmmmmm
> 
> Want to try that risotto


Was a special over the weekend, sells like crazy with the fish.

Good as hell

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee on way to ortho 

Panini after

Few strawberries 

Dinner was small burrito 

Thai ice coffee for dessert 

1200

Now on 2nd titos n lemonaide

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheddarwurst sammy

2100

Now granola With cold milk 

2600

----------


## RaginCajun

Grits, 2 eggs, lil cheese, and sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

fee´n it up rc!

----------


## RaginCajun

> fee´n it up rc!


Get it!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake yum

700/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre workout had some apple sauce 

Post workout- big sweet tater and big venison burger patty

----------


## RaginCajun

Green shake (greens powder, cottage cheese, carbmaster yogurt, vit d milk, lil cocoa powder, and some frozen mango/pineapple)

----------


## zaggahamma

8pm

chicken 

1030pm

2nd shake

1700/ day a much needed low cal day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 8pm chicken 1030pm 2nd shake 1700/ day a much needed low cal day


Haha, I hear ya

----------


## SlimmerMe

Plain greek yogurt
strawberries
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

400 grams cod, brussels sprouts, tomatoes, minicorn.
Time to get serious.

----------


## RaginCajun

Prepping up some FEE

It's that until lunch

----------


## Zodiac82

> Had to make an appearance for this one.
> 
> Filet
> Sirloin
> Ribeye
> Shrimp
> Crab and truffle risotto
> 
> = hungry as hell.
> ...


Been a while....looks really good



Attachment 163348

----------


## almostgone

Just getting settled in from running errands and am eating a late breakfast before I crash.
4 egg whites and 5 oz. of drained, canned salmon all scrambled together with a few blasts of Cholula hot sauce.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just getting settled in from running errands and am eating a late breakfast before I crash. 4 egg whites and 5 oz. of drained, canned salmon all scrambled together with a few blasts of Cholula hot sauce.


Night bud!

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison, lettuce, in a tortilla 

Rest of venison on a plate with some sirracha ketchup

----------


## RaginCajun

Was still hungry so cup of low sugar cereal with Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .316 of this

444/ day 

Preworkout (444pm)

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

.316 banana 

.163 tbsp natty pb

500 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cinnamon roll Carbmaster yogurt (60 cals)

----------


## RaginCajun

4 big strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1136/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken 

1444

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163351"/>
> 
> Ate .316 of this
> 
> 444/ day
> 
> Preworkout (444pm)


Delish 



Attachment 163353

----------


## zaggahamma

> Delish 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 163353


Interesting plate

----------


## RaginCajun

Few brews 

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage with lettuce and one tortilla. 

Key lime pie carbmaster yogurt 

One big spoon full of natty pb and half a glass of milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more chicken round 10

Now just finished 2nd zagga shake 

2050

----------


## RaginCajun

Tired as hell

Have a coffee in front of me but debating drinking it. Getting on a plane and have an hour flight. Decisions decisions

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'd up

----------


## RaginCajun

at the airport, eating CPK, italian sausage, egg, and bacon pizza

this should hold me over for a little while

----------


## RaginCajun

> at the airport, eating CPK, italian sausage, egg, and bacon pizza
> 
> this should hold me over for a little while


man that was one of the best breakfast pizzas i have ever had!

----------


## RaginCajun

Peach yogurt, OJ, and more coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Also sleep no bueno and lots coffee and caffeine pill

Small panini for breakfast 

Few nice strawberries 

Now choked on dry swordfish w some lemon sauce n couscous n asparagus 

Not for me

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Also sleep no bueno and lots coffee and caffeine pill

Small panini for breakfast 

Few nice strawberries 

Now choked on dry swordfish w some lemon sauce n couscous n asparagus 

Not for me

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt hit it twice weird

----------


## zaggahamma

Small creme brulee 

777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil thai curry chicken rice n broccoli 

999/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch - grilled chicken taco salad

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

.69 slice stuffed pizza

.63 lil over ripe banana...361 tbsp natty pb

1515 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana cream carbmaster yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

1999 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwffeeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and a bowl of cereal with some strawberries 

Here is the label for the cereal

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss panini 

Water

575 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

One of those fancy sugar free ice coffee mochafrappassippi

----------


## RaginCajun

Fat free cottage cheese and some natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Organic Mac n cheese with some tuna

----------


## RaginCajun

Cinnamon roll carbmaster yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

> Interesting plate


Right?! It went down good though 

Small pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm thai ice coffee yum

10pm

Chicken pad thai 

1010/ day 

Now 

Sippin a vodka n lemonaide 

1234/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Uno mas beverage 1045-1145

Now just finished 3.16 oz sauteed ribeye

1630/ day 

Bout to pour on the leche to my granola

2050/day

----------


## almostgone

2 oz. of some crappy blueberries and 2 oz. of some decent raspberries.

----------


## InternalFire

Grapefruit juice fat-damn it

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!!!!

----------


## almostgone

6 egg whites and 5 oz. grilled 90/10 hamburger about 4 hours ago. More berries now.

----------


## zaggahamma

> FEE'n up!!!!


x2!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, lil smoked venison sausage, cheese, sour cream, sirracha, and cilantro, all in two flour tortillas grilled/heated up on the back of a black iron pan. It tastes so authentic, even has that smokey char to it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Washed it down with a big glass of Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> 3 eggs, lil smoked venison sausage, cheese, sour cream, sirracha, and cilantro, all in two flour tortillas grilled/heated up on the back of a black iron pan. It tastes so authentic, even has that smokey char to it!


Killit skillet

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 publix ham n swiss sub

So full

600

----------


## zaggahamma

2 vodka n lemonaide s

.631 sweet a $$ navel orange

963/ day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

spring Mix with roasted asparagus, grape tomatoes, broasted chic, a smidgen of Blue cheese crumbles plus a splash of balsamic vinaigrette.

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd and last small beverage 

1111

----------


## zaggahamma

Caesar salad

1313

----------


## 45lb

Roast, Potatoes, Carrots - 559 cal

----------


## zaggahamma

Tad more drink brought me to 1400

3 small ribs

.5 cup bbq beans

Few ff

1999 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Milkshake 

2666/day

----------


## almostgone

50 g of plain shredded wheat about 2 hours ago. 1oz. almonds now.

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier - 2 eggs, 4 strips bacon, and some of those pull apart Cinnabon rolls (I think they put crack in them, man are they good!)

Now - homemade chicken pizza from last night

----------


## zaggahamma

> 50 g of plain shredded wheat about 2 hours ago. 1oz. almonds now.


Right thats why i try to stay away from those..nuff problems already 

Lol

Preworkout shake wo at 5

----------


## RaginCajun

Fried venison tenderloin and some natty pb

Few chugs out of the milk jug

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd slightly smaller zagga pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Carbmaster key lime yogurt, lil natty PB, and some chocolate

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple vodka drinks

.693 slice stuffed pizza

1693/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

1.36 cup orange chicken n pork fried rice 

Water 

2100

Granola with milk 

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

sippin ¨fee

----------


## RaginCajun

> sippin ¨fee


About to FEE up here as well!

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg ham swiss panini super yum

.613 banana 

631/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

´fee sippin ´gin 

gonna round it to 700/day

----------


## RaginCajun

few pieces of fried venison tenderloin (man it was so tender and delicious!)

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil caesar salad 

Few bites disgusting chicken alfredo pasta

1010/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

4 strawberries and just a wee bit of fee

----------


## Josh577

Beef stroganoff and rice

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Spring mix with chic, 6 dried cherries, sprinkle of blue cheese crumbles and a splash of balsamic. It was soooo good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two tortillas stuffed with venison smoked jalapeño n cheddar sausage and egg

Cottage cheese, natty pb and sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## zaggahamma

.44 chicken pad thai entree

Got it too spicy

.361cup thai ice coffeeeee

.222 cup vanilla bean ice cream

3 vodka lemonaides

Cup o chili

Cup o granola With cold milk 

2500/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!

----------


## zaggahamma

> FEE'n up!


x2^^^

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, lil cereal, and strawberries all mixed in a bowl

Really liking this cereal, macros below

----------


## zaggahamma

lotta fiber

yeh im addicted to my granola (no where near that healthy either)

----------


## zaggahamma

Ill eat about 600 calories of this along with the coffee 

ECC 650/ DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Corrected 

Got full

525/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> lotta fiber
> 
> yeh im addicted to my granola (no where near that healthy either)


the cereal is actually cheap as hell and pretty healthy. i just stumbled upon it last week.

the name of it is Uncle Sam, Toasted Whole Wheat Berry Flakes and Flaxseed

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ill eat about 600 calories of this along with the coffee 
> 
> ECC 650/ DAY



that watermelon looks deliciously ripe!

----------


## zaggahamma

> that watermelon looks deliciously ripe!


Was quite good. ..i give it an 8.8

----------


## RaginCajun

link of smoked venison jalapeño and cheddar sausage in a tortilla

----------


## RaginCajun

and a big glass of greens powder vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake yum city

1200/day

----------


## 45lb

Chicken, Rice, Carrots

----------


## Josh577

Sauerkraut and pork! O my mu will I ever repay the guys at the gym with there Littel protein farts😷

----------


## RaginCajun

Two packets of tuna and a whole box of organic Mac n cheese. Yes, ate the whole box!

----------


## RaginCajun

Big ole glass of ice cold milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Thru the night

Couple small ribs 

Watermelon 

.44 chicken pad thai

Couple vodka drinks 

2100

Now 2nd zagga shake 

2666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfee time

----------


## RaginCajun

> kawfee time


Top of the Morning

Getting some FEE in myself

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, cereal with flax, 4 strawberries, lil natty pb, lil cinnamon, and some Splenda brown sugar (holy hell is this good!)

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss panini 

Fresh pineapple

650

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, cheese, low fat sour cream, and two tortillas

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

1236/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - one spicy chicken, one spicy beef, and one chicken mole

----------


## Pasan_Doteldeo

Peanut butter cucumber and water  :What?:

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared this caesar salad with dog 

1400 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got a lil this too

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Half dozen of these big beautiful babies

Few the size as plums 

1850

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon 

1919

----------


## zaggahamma

An almond joy

Serving of lays chips

.5 payday 

2444

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE, black with a Splenda

----------


## InternalFire

Sweetpotato, saurkraut, kefyr, beef burgers

----------


## zaggahamma

CoffeeTherapy

----------


## RaginCajun

> CoffeeTherapy


Haha

On my second cup now. Usually never have two, guess I made it weak this AM or I'm getting use to it

----------


## MMA_Influenced

Most basic clean meal... chicken breast..brown rice.. steamed broccoli. Boring and clean

----------


## zaggahamma

in 30 min ham swiss egg panini

navel orange

631/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my 16 hour fast with a whole BBQ chicken pizza

----------


## bartman314

my staple - greek yogurt, fresh fruit, almonds.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1275

----------


## RaginCajun

Few cervesas

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163501

----------


## zaggahamma

Leftover chicken and yellow rice (bout a cup 

Northern beans and rice and ham (.33 cup

Lil watermelon 

chocolate peanuts 

2100

Now bout to nom on a small

Rican burrito 

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

I saw scrapple

----------


## RaginCajun

Big ole sweet tater and a link of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage

----------


## Simon1972



----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of honey nut cheerios

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163505"/>


Is that a sippy cup top on that coffee?

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of low sugar cereal

----------


## Zodiac82

> I saw scrapple


Lol...peek-a-boo



> Is that a sippy cup top on that coffee?


lol...I clicked off the pic then had to click right back on to make sure that's what I saw

----------


## Simon1972

> Is that a sippy cup top on that coffee?


I'm still waiting for my adult teeth to come thru..... don't you have that type of coffee cup in the USA?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm still waiting for my adult teeth to come thru..... don't you have that type of coffee cup in the USA?


hahaha

if we do, i have not seen one yet. only tops i have seen like that go on little kids 'sippy' cups.

----------


## RaginCajun

getting some FEE in

----------


## RaginCajun

cottage cheese, cereal, lil brown sugar splenda, and cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee sans sippee lid

----------


## [email protected]

Post workout protein drink and a banana.

----------


## RaginCajun

Two tortillas stuffed with smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

Usual panini brunch

Few sips milk 

600

----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken and yellow rice

crystal light

few bites watermelon

900/day

----------


## Simon1972

> hahaha
> 
> if we do, i have not seen one yet. only tops i have seen like that go on little kids 'sippy' cups.


I think its a difference between countries, we tend to be overly safety conscious in Australia. No spilt coffee when driving

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think its a difference between countries, we tend to be overly safety conscious in Australia. No spilt coffee when driving


That's prob a great idea. 

Some person sued McDonalds because he/she spilled hot coffee on them

----------


## RaginCajun

Few brews

Small plate of chicken nachos

Lil more brew

----------


## zaggahamma

Thai coffee round 6pm

A shrimp round 8pm 

Vodka n lemonaide x3 til 1230am

1666

Tiny bit of pad thai shrimp round 1245am

1850

Bran flakes few raisins 1am

2100

chocolate peanuts

2444

----------


## Simon1972

A kebab. 4 pancakes, home made pizza, jelly snake, 3 scoops ice cream and a glass of water

----------


## zaggahamma

half a cup of ´fee before going back to sleep  :AaGreen22:

----------


## zaggahamma

Usual brunch panini

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 cup Puerto Rican beef stew w tbsp of rice

Big ripe strawberries 

750

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had 12 chick fla nuggets and some fries with a lemonade

And I'm still hungry

----------


## RaginCajun

Yogurt and a half a smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage poboy

----------


## RaginCajun

Other half of poboy 

Just wasn't full

----------


## RaginCajun

A cold brew while cooking

Homemade chicken lettuce wraps

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich

Chick-fil-A

----------


## zaggahamma

Spicy beef phad sew ew (.5)

Vodka n lemonaide 

1666/ day 

(631pm til now)

----------


## zaggahamma

1245-111 am

Lil green curry chicken lil jasmine rice 

Lil more beef phad se ew

Lil chicken fried rice 

Lil watermelon 

2100 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Raisin bran

Minus .631 of the raisins

2444

----------


## almostgone

6 oz. of roast, 1 cup of steamed spinach, and 3 slices of eggplant sautéed in EVOO about am hour ago. A cup of plain Chobani FF yogurt, some blueberries, and a little Splenda coming up in an hour

----------


## zaggahamma

Sippin coffeeee

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee and 1/2 egg whites!

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna share with dog 

631 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had some eggs, avocado, and smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage poboy

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

Yum

1250/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips and salsa

3 tacos - pork, chicken, and beef

Few margaritas

----------


## zaggahamma

This yummy chinese beef n veg half entree tad white rice


1631/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Ice cream!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ice cream!


Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

Delicious slice of pizza Hut bbq pizza

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

A 2nd smaller zagga shake 

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

early FEE rc!

----------


## RaginCajun

> early FEE rc!


FEE'n up now!

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, three whole, three white. 

Orange and 1 slice wheat bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal and kashi cereal with a few strawberries, vit d milk

----------


## 73rr

Oats and banana.

Chicken fajita and rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage on whole wheat hoagie with a lil sharp cheddar

----------


## RaginCajun

Was still a lil hungry

Small carbmaster banana cream pie yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

round noon had a 

nice ham n swiss on focaccia it appeared

600/day

----------


## 73rr

Steak, sweet potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground chicken and broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> preworkout shake 1200/day


Kill it zagga

----------


## zaggahamma

> Kill it zagga


Ty bro it was a decent w/o for an oldy

 :Smilie:   :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

.66 order beef/chinese veggies

Tad fried rice

1600

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, few strawberries, lil milk, and a lil sugar free cheesecake jello

----------


## zaggahamma

Link of chedda sausage 

.5 slice pizza 

And this 

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts for the fatty

2444/ day 

Decent totals for the half week

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!

----------


## zaggahamma

> FEE'n up!


same here 2 hours later

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage on whole wheat hoagie with a lil sharp cheddar

----------


## Charlie67

Subway. Double meat chicken breast.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss panini 

631/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana 

711/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of kashi cereal and milk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1313/day

homemade chili simmering since 345pm gonna nom on some round 8 or 9pm  :Smilie:

----------


## 45lb

Roast, Butternut Squash, Broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, sweet tater, lil cheese, and some sour cream

----------


## RaginCajun

Carbmaster peach yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Chili was AMAZING 

now watermelon 

1888 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd smaller zagga shake 

2444

New average number

----------


## zaggahamma

early caffenating

looking forward to nap around 4 or 5  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> early caffenating looking forward to nap around 4 or 5


Damn you up early 

Need some fee myself 

Didn't sleep a wink last night

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'd up!

----------


## RaginCajun

> FEE'd up!


Think I made it a little strong this morning!

Going fast!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

big bowl of kashi cereal with strawberries and vit d milk (couldn't find that other cereal from last week)

----------


## RaginCajun

carrot and some strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Skipped the nap for earlier sandman hopefully 

More coffee all day

Crap slice pizza lil after noon

Couple glasses red wine round 3-4

Meatball slider appetizer 333pm

1515

Vodka lemonaides 5pm to present

1919/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos - one chicken, one beef, and one pork

----------


## Zodiac82

2 chicken and ham sandwhiches

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of 2 day old homemade chili 

2444

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163616

----------


## zaggahamma

Chocolate peanuts 

2666

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, few strawberries, lil milk, and a lil sugar free cheesecake jello

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up and need it!

Stayed up watching the LSU/Florida baseball game. Rally Possums pulled out another one!

----------


## RaginCajun

Kashi cereal and Vit d milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Thai chicken salad and a half a steak/arugula sammy

----------


## zaggahamma

No fee and better get some in prolly take a caffeine pill instead. ...had ultrasound today so has to fast

Lil chicken after though

505/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> No fee and better get some in prolly take a caffeine pill instead. ...had ultrasound today so has to fast Lil chicken after though 505/ day


You pregnant?

Haha!

Hope everything came out ok bud

----------


## RaginCajun

Kashi cereal and vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> You pregnant?
> 
> Haha!
> 
> Hope everything came out ok bud


Ikr!! No lol...

Bilirubin was elevated.. guess doc wanted to rule out problems. ..also had knee mri today as well

Pwo zagga shake SUPER YUMMY

1122/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ikr!! No lol... Bilirubin was elevated.. guess doc wanted to rule out problems. ..also had knee mri today as well Pwo zagga shake SUPER YUMMY 1122/ day


Hope everything is A OK!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ropa vieja taco and beef fajita taco

Chips and queso 

No margaritas this time

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hope everything is A OK!


Ty bro!!

----------


## zaggahamma

More of my art

1555/ DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon 

1631/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Fatty cant exist without dessert

1 reeses egg frozen from Easter 

 :1laugh: 

1750

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'N up!

----------


## RaginCajun

6 in meatball on wheat with baked chips

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips n queso (just a lil)

Small yogurt 

Bowl of kashi cereal

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ikr!! No lol...
> 
> Bilirubin was elevated.. guess doc wanted to rule out problems. ..also had knee mri today as well
> 
> Pwo zagga shake SUPER YUMMY
> 
> 1122/ day


Hope all is well zagga

Couple pieces of chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken nachos (just a taste)

Few broiler makers

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hope all is well zagga
> 
> Couple pieces of chicken


Ty amigo

----------


## zaggahamma

Sippin crystal light

Cuz gonna try sleep lil more 

No food posts yesterday just grazed at work fairly well lil booze between 7-8

Modest plate of chinese round 1130pm

Followed by pint of ben and jerrys

2333/ day(fridays)

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the zagga chili

Lil more crystal light 

333/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Watermelon 

400

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 banana 

.5 tbsp natty pb 
500 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

Today

Steak n cheese footlong with chips

Chips n salsa

3 tacos - 2 chicken and one beef

----------


## zaggahamma

Barely ate today

Like .5 burger patty 

1 zagga vodka 

Midnight a zagga shake while watching ancient aliens 

1630 / day 

Maybe a year or 2year low

----------


## RaginCajun

Few chicken wings

----------


## zaggahamma

Usual panini brunch 

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Big beer

Almost thru moving my apartment 

I hate moving! Hate dust!

Guess I should mark down that I ate a bunch of dust bunnies

----------


## zaggahamma

> Big beer
> 
> Almost thru moving my apartment 
> 
> I hate moving! Hate dust!
> 
> Guess I should mark down that I ate a bunch of dust bunnies


I am so dust sensitive yet allergy test said not allergic

----------


## zaggahamma

4 slices of kiwi

Circa 600 cals/day

----------


## RaginCajun

I had a Natty pb and sugar free jam sammy 

Few strawberry beers

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage and two tortillas 

A hotty totty

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee


Fee'd up here as well

----------


## zaggahamma

Usual panini 

613

----------


## RaginCajun

Sausage n cheese kolache 

Bag of cheeZ-its 

Half of an awesome salted caramel cocoa rice crispy treat

----------


## RaginCajun

Few cold pops

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1250/day

----------


## RaginCajun

More cold pops

Pulled pork sammy

----------


## RaginCajun

Small bag of Zapps chips and some elk summer sausage

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163682

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163682"/>


Looks like a plate of Merica right there!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon 

Few wings

Slice of pizza 

Chocolate chip cookies 

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee havin

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee and 1/2 c egg whites. I was a tad bad yesterday. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee and 1/2 c egg whites. I was a tad bad yesterday. Lol


Reported!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 tacos- one egg/chorizo, one chorizo/beans, and one pork sausage/egg

----------


## zaggahamma

10am 

.5 publix ham n swiss sub

11am 

.5 coffee 

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cuban taco- chicken, black beans , plantains, and sour cream

Glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

wine tasting cass from 1230-130

999/day

now zagga shake

1630/day

----------


## Josh577

Nobody's got anything on this! My favorite .. Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Today so far doing great. 
1/2 c egg whites, 2 coffee with sugar free creamer 

1 c spring mix and 1 c shredded cabbage salad with grape tomatoes and balsamic vinaigrette with a tiny bit of blue cheese and pumpkin seeds 

4 oz turkey

Dannon 2x protein yogurt

Now having tilapia and green beans.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Reported!


Got my act back today  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nobody's got anything on this! My favorite .. Lol


what is it broski....kind of looks like a steak and i know asparagus and onions

----------


## zaggahamma

boiled 4 beautiful thighs

added a bouillon cube

tossed in the vigo yellow seasoned rice

gonna b goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

pics later

----------


## RaginCajun

> Got my act back today


I see that!

Keep it up!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to plate up zagga rice n chicken 

Prolly 666 cals 

2020/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burgers and smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

> Venison burgers and smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage


Sweeeeeeeet! !!

----------


## zaggahamma

And jelly....

Cuz this shit may look good but ridiculously underseasoned it!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! !!

Dog got half 

1919/day instead

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks like a plate of Merica right there!


Yes sirrrrr



> what is it broski....kind of looks like a steak and i know asparagus and onions


I was thinkin some type of beef tongue



> Venison burgers and smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163704"/>


nice RC




Attachment 163705
×2

----------


## zaggahamma

Also .361 tbsp natty pb 

1963

----------


## zaggahamma

Orange chicken

2400 / day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Caesar salad with grilled chicken
few sips Pinot Grigio

----------


## Noles12

Cottage cheese, whey, almonds, and water.

Just wanted to chime in after a little 3 year hiatus  :AaGreen22:

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^dude!

FEE'n up

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of white bread and a venison burger patty

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 Ham n swiss sub a la publix 

The other. 5 from yesterday's beast

Coffee

Few blueberries 

631 Preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

cheesesteak footlong and chips

----------


## Zodiac82

> Cottage cheese, whey, almonds, and water.
> 
> Just wanted to chime in after a little 3 year hiatus


Been a while!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake booooooom!!!

1250/day

----------


## Noles12

8oz shredded chicken, couscous, broccoli, and almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty, slice of white bread, and a small piece of smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Strawberry Abita beer

----------


## Josh577

Yes that's exactly right besides the mushrooms. I could live off this meal. I've been craving and eating cottage cheese like crazy lately also. You guys thank cottage cheese is good in a body builders diet win your cutting?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes that's exactly right besides the mushrooms. I could live off this meal. I've been craving and eating cottage cheese like crazy lately also. You guys thank cottage cheese is good in a body builders diet win your cutting?


Heck yeah wish i ate cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon while preparing this.....





2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Salted caramel core ben n jerrys

2666/ day

----------


## Josh577

I love it man. I put in cashews and almonds right in it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Heck yeah wish i ate cottage cheese


Cottage cheese with sugar free blackberry jam

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lil watermelon while preparing this.....
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163716"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163717"/>
> 
> 2100/ day


B-E-A-Utiful...



Attachment 163718

----------


## Josh577

Ew I don't know abt that bubbie does it tast good

----------


## zaggahamma

> B-E-A-Utiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 163718


Great minds^^^^

----------


## Josh577

I'm having a cheat day tomorrow! I bet i'm not the only guy with a raging craving for this stuff.. Lol

----------


## KurtMiles

I just downed about half the jar of fat free cottage cheese and ate some sliced turkey as well. Good before bed snack

----------


## KurtMiles

I had a cheat meal yesterday, I was at IKEA with my wife and starving so I wrecked some Panda Express. Bad I know. But man it's so good

----------


## Josh577

You know that usually exactly how I eat min. Turkey breast that we don't it's K Turkey breast sliced from the deli with cottage cheese in a bowl with some nuts

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm having a cheat day tomorrow! I bet i'm not the only guy with a raging craving for this stuff.. Lol


Love zatarains 

I use that one and the dirty rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> I had a cheat meal yesterday, I was at IKEA with my wife and starving so I wrecked some Panda Express. Bad I know. But man it's so good


Panda express is usually a health kick for me

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

2975 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Chai tea latte (went fancy today)

----------


## zaggahamma

:Hmmmm:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of white bread and a link of smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage

----------


## Josh577

2 Egg white delight an 2 milks from McDonald's.. Lol I'm a fat ass

----------


## RaginCajun

Was still hungry, link of boudin

----------


## Josh577

Win pipefitting gets slow I drive truck an any time I come across route 10 I stop in Louisiana right before that great big long bridge at a girls house I know and just destroys Boudin and jambalaya. I just call her up when I'm coming through through and she has it ready... Lol I don't think she actually makes it though I think she buys it and just tells me she made it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lmao^^^^ 

No this is a fatass

Omg juiciest burger ive had in years

Perfectly seasoned too..lawrys season salt black pepper cilantro

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight made with whey protein and sliced almonds and natty peanut butter.
Yum

----------


## zaggahamma

had .5 of a zagga shake b4 .88 of that burger (dog)

825

gonna have rest of shake on way to work

1111/day @ 430

----------


## sooners04

chicken and brown rice...plain and plain....boring i know.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Win pipefitting gets slow I drive truck an any time I come across route 10 I stop in Louisiana right before that great big long bridge at a girls house I know and just destroys Boudin and jambalaya. I just call her up when I'm coming through through and she has it ready... Lol I don't think she actually makes it though I think she buys it and just tells me she made it.


What's her number?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lmao^^^^ No this is a fatass<img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163725"/> Omg juiciest burger ive had in years Perfectly seasoned too..lawrys season salt black pepper cilantro


Man that looks delicious!

Had a quick burger and chicken sammy

----------


## Josh577

If I give you her number thin you will be geting my boudin. I'm a pawg lover buddy, I like em thick dark I don't thank you couldn't handle her.

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison round steak and stir fry veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

Cookies and cream blue bell ice cream!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cookies and cream blue bell ice cream!


Damn bro sounds like imma bad influence or we r twins separated at birth bwahaha

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites chicken pad thai 

Few fried bananas 

Big bite of birthday cake 

3 vodka lemonaides 

2002

Now bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

Blueberries 

2444

----------


## KurtMiles

Finished off the rest of my prepared chicken I was supposed to eat today, then ate a couple bowls of Cheerios. I love to dip my grilled chicken in buffalo wing sauce. I know it isn't the cleanest thing in the whole world, but it makes grilled chicken tolerable day after day after day.

----------


## zaggahamma

Americone dream ice cream 

3333 / day 

Lotta steps so lotta cals...call it a wash  :Tear:

----------


## Josh577

Now you two are the fat asses.. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal, 4 strawberries, and Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Several coffees 

Few sips coke

.5 publix ham n swiss sub 

Few samples of a few gourmet salads

Sample of a smores dessert

Now water

850

----------


## Blazini

2 scoops of EVL Nutrition BCAA Energy blue raz, mmmmmm.

----------


## RaginCajun

Sausage 

Boudin stuffed bell peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of a fafairly fresh donut (coffee roll)

1122/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of wheat bread, lil jam and natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

A cold pop

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163738

----------


## Josh577

Sushi :7up:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163739

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163739"/>


Bowchicka wow wow!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of wheat bread and a sausage 

Lil pineapple

----------


## RaginCajun

Doing these tomorrow 



Venison backstrap shish kabobs!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Delicious Cajun. I'm salivating.

Earlier: confession. Sugar free cookies with sugar free cool whip.

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of night

.5 sub

Vodka and lemonaide 

Phish food ben and jerrys 

2999(3200) lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal with strawberries and pineapple, Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeee

----------


## zaggahamma

eggs

bacon

toast

fig jam

natty pb

crystal light

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Bowchicka wow wow!!!


lmao




> Doing these tomorrow
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163741"/>
> 
> Venison backstrap shish kabobs!


Damn those look tasty

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of boudin and some left over stir fry veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

Was still hungry 

Slice of 7 grain bread lil jam and natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Few margaritas in the works

----------


## zaggahamma

.316 cup phad phanang chicken

Tad jasmine rice

711 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Some of those delicious venison shish kabobs and a homemade dressing spinach salad 

Few glasses of red wine

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled shrimp
rice
sauteed spinach

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites stuffed pizza round 930pm

900

Vodka and lemonaide 945-1145

1313/ day 

.163 cup pad phanang chicken and rice 

Round midnight 

Coconut & guava flan 

Now blueberries 

1717/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Salted caramel core ben n jerrys 

Nearly a pint 

Shared with wife n dog

2666

----------


## zaggahamma

gettin fee´d up

----------


## zaggahamma

.77 tuna sammy 

Blueberries 

444 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had some eggs, bacon, Canadian bacon, half an avocado, and a glass of OJ

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger and fries

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 cup green curry w beef

Lil jasmine rice 

666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 candy bars

Butterfinger/crunch

999/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Grilled pork loin and grilled asparagus

----------


## Charlie67

Grilled bbq chicken and asparagus.

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison backstrap shish kabobs and some venison smoked garlic sausage

----------


## Proximal

Waiting while some NICE Alaskan Salmon finishes grilling, drinking a nice Pinot Grigio in the mean-time!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163761

×2

----------


## zaggahamma

Vodka and lemonaide s

Bacon eggs toast lil fig jam

2020 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 163761
> 
> ×2


Is that a homemade product or frozen

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken
Caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Ben and jerrys vanilla 

3000 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Omg almost another pint

3961/ day 

Record high for the year

----------


## RaginCajun

> Omg almost another pint 3961/ day Record high for the year


Reported Piggie!

Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my 16 hour fast with a big ole burrito stuffed with egg, bacon, onion, and cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is that a homemade product or frozen


I think it's frozen....I only get homemade on my birthday..lol...one of my fav dishes...get a lil pepperoni...and a lil pieces of bacon...yum

(Yes BACON) lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163767

X2...earlier

Then big ol bowl of tuna and shrimp

----------


## zaggahamma

lil orange chicken earlier and an eggroll

now bowl of bran flakes with milk

777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout- Body armor sports drink

----------


## Charlie67

Almonds, beef jerky, and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

pot roast in the oven 

for trop storm colin

all the trimmins

eat 9pm

pics to follow

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of watermelon whilst waiting

850/day

----------


## RaginCajun

This

----------


## Zodiac82

> This
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163773"/>


Nice..

Half dozen tacos

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Ben and jerrys 

2666

----------


## zaggahamma

Nestle crunch damn

Time to hit the gym n knock this shit off

2888

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nestle crunch damn
> 
> Time to hit the gym n knock this shit off
> 
> 2888


Get it 



Attachment 163775

----------


## RaginCajun

> Get it <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163775"/>


That is one big chicken boobie in there!

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'd up!

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

600

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my 16.5 hour fast with two links of venison sausage on 7 grain bread

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs and 2 sliced of wheat toast with some natty pb and jam Big glass of Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd zagga shake pwo

lil coffee before 

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil hotty toddy, makers n Coke

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lil hotty toddy, makers n Coke


speaking of dat....got my results....lil bit fatty liver...so need to cut way back on drinksies and fats...gonna shoot for 1 or 2 nights a month.....worse once a week...both the ice cream and the booze

----------


## RaginCajun

> speaking of dat....got my results....lil bit fatty liver...so need to cut way back on drinksies and fats...gonna shoot for 1 or 2 nights a month.....worse once a week...both the ice cream and the booze


Are you on HRT/TRT?

Hope you can get it down some with your diet

I have cut back some, and I hear ya on the cream as well. I could do a better job

----------


## zaggahamma

> Are you on HRT/TRT?
> 
> Hope you can get it down some with your diet
> 
> I have cut back some, and I hear ya on the cream as well. I could do a better job


Yes been on for 10 years

111mg test/week & .25 arimidex /week for the last 8 years

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half the steak 3/4 of the tater

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes been on for 10 years 111mg test/week & .25 arimidex /week for the last 8 years


Wondering if that is having some effects on your liver?

Are you taking NAC, for your liver?

----------


## Zodiac82

> That is one big chicken boobie in there!


Left over from the grill a couple nights ago..still juicy



> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163779"/>
> 
> Ate half the steak 3/4 of the tater
> 
> 1777


yum

----------


## zaggahamma

> Wondering if that is having some effects on your liver?
> 
> Are you taking NAC, for your liver?


I wondered that too and forgot to ask the doc to prescribe that liver tx i think its called ursodiol or something 

I figured it was congruent more so with my fairly heavy vodka imbibing this last year ....idk could b both

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk 

2100

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wondered that too and forgot to ask the doc to prescribe that liver tx i think its called ursodiol or something I figured it was congruent more so with my fairly heavy vodka imbibing this last year ....idk could b both


Look up NAC, you can find it on amazon. Bunch of guys on here use it. Pretty sure Austinite has a thread on it

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobie and stir fry veggies

----------


## zaggahamma

> Look up NAC, you can find it on amazon. Bunch of guys on here use it. Pretty sure Austinite has a thread on it


I will...didn't u post in my liver thread?

Blueberries 

2150

----------


## RaginCajun

> I will...didn't u post in my liver thread? Blueberries 2150


I think so

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bowl of low sugar cereal, 4 strawberries, lil stevia, and Vit d milk

----------


## Josh577

I don't know this zagga? Is that a protien powder your using cause I haven't used any in years but I'm looking to replace some cooking time with a shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Link of venison sausage and a slice of wheat bread

----------


## zaggahamma

> I don't know this zagga? Is that a protien powder your using cause I haven't used any in years but I'm looking to replace some cooking time with a shake


Yes when i post zagga shake it is a protein shake usually 40-50 grams protein along with some goodies

Its a habit but compared to my diet a healthy 1& just so refreshing and cold 98%its post workout and 2% its Preworkout...trying to plan dinner with the wife

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to have 1 soon actually cuz i have homemade spaghetti sauce simmering now

1515/day Preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of wheat bread with natty pb and jam

----------


## RaginCajun

Bought some pre-workout stuff, been a while since I've had any. 1/2 serving down the hatch!

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

The pb and j

Now chicken salad

----------


## RaginCajun

First protein shake in a looooooong time

Just a scoop of vanilla Elite, some Vit d milk, and a dash of cinnamon

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pieces of venison sausage and the last venison backstrap shish kabob

Prepping some baked speckled trout now

----------


## RaginCajun

> Few pieces of venison sausage and the last venison backstrap shish kabob Prepping some baked speckled trout now






Prepped!

----------


## Charlie67

Chicken, black rice, broccoli.

----------


## zaggahamma

Plate of spaghetti and meat sauce 

Lil parm sprinkled 

Few strawberries 

2020

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked speckled trout, topped with onions, peppers, and bacon, all over some white rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with a lil protein powder and cinnamon

----------


## RaginCajun

Fee'n up!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, 4 strips of bacon, lil cheese, and 2 slices of 7 grain bread Scoop of protein powder and Vit d milk

1,022 cals

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken wings 

Cocktail

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

1444 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Baked speckled trout, topped with onions, peppers, and bacon, all over some white rice
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163796"/>


Nicely done

Big plate of spaghetti

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, protein powder, and cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 chicken boob

Black eyed peaa n snaps 

Kiwi

Grapes

1850

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes round midnight 

2222

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'd up

Black coffee lil stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices of wheat bread, 2 eggs, 2 strips of bacon, and a lil cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee and .631 of this

Lil fruit as well

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-work mix - Maxx Out 1/2 serving

----------


## WordToPass

unfortunately I couldn't abstain myself and I have an icecream right now...

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna sammy

800 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> unfortunately I couldn't abstain myself and I have an icecream right now...


Reported

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon
sauteed spinach
strawberries, watermelon, orange slice
sugar free soda

----------


## RaginCajun

Cheesesteak footlong, chips, and a Powerade

----------


## Proximal

Almond butter on Ezekial bread, protein shake with non-fat milk.

----------


## RaginCajun

A cold brew

----------


## RaginCajun

New York style meat lovers pizza!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .316 of this yellow curry chicken n veg round 6

Round 10pm had .316 slice stuffed pizza 

1360 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163857

----------


## zaggahamma

Forgot to post final meal

Was a zagga shake

1950/friday

----------


## Zodiac82

Crackers and pepper jack cheese

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Blendermix: Casein/whey protein, frozen spinach, oat, asparagus, banana, spirulina, pepper, turmeric, cinnamon, pinapple, cottage cheese, raw egg, pomegranate, oliven oil, lemon, raw red onion and raw cauliflower mixed in 1,5 littre water.

1/2 of it, rest the two next meals.

----------


## RaginCajun

A slice of left over pizza and a half serving of pre workout stuff

Heading out in the woods today, doing work son!

----------


## zaggahamma

half a bacon and egg sammy earlier lil coffee as well

now zagga shake pwo

888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate most

1250/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Drank 5 beers in the woods and big ole Gatorade

Now, 2 eggs, lil cheese, 2 slices of wheat bread, and some sausage

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163859

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 163860


Cottage cheese? And i thought i was being healty the other day when i skipped butter and went sc and horseradish and hot sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

Bite of bangcock chicken earlier 

Just finished 1.36 oz thai ice coffee 

1360

----------


## zaggahamma

ended with .316 cup yellow curry chicken lil rice

bite of mojo pork grinder

1666/saturday total

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

ham n swiss panini earlier

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163871

----------


## Mp859

10oz shredded chicken, 1.5cups white rice, 1/2 cup almonds, 1tbs Max oil mmmmm  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Today - eggs, bacon, sausage, half an avocado, and a banana

Chips and salsa, 5 ribs, and 3 margaritas

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, protein powder, lil cinnamon, and milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Just b4 work most of a small homemade burrito 

750

At work lots of water and at the end 

.613 cup chicken pad thai 

.316 oz fanta orange

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1717

----------


## RaginCajun

FEE'n up!

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops of protein and Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Panini earlier

444

At gym now WOOOOOOOO! !!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Panini earlier 444 At gym now WOOOOOOOO! !!


Tear it up Zagga!

----------


## zaggahamma

Decent session

228.2 on the scale this morn

Maybe without the booze i can get down to 217 by fall without huge effort

Zagga shake just finished so refreshing 

1111 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs, strip of bacon, tortilla 

1 cookie, scoop of PB, and a few gulps of milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 can ice cold coke

1200/ day 

On the way 2 p/u chinese

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison roast!

It has been marinating for a week and it has been injected with some garlic butter and other spices!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil orange chicken 

Few wingettes

Very lil fried rice

Egg roll 

Pepperidge farm coconut cake wedge

2444

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison roast and a salad

Glass of red wine

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lil orange chicken
> 
> Few wingettes
> 
> Very lil fried rice
> 
> Egg roll
> 
> Pepperidge farm coconut cake wedge
> ...


what ur water intake per day Zagga




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163884"/> Venison roast and a salad
> 
> Glass of red wine


Nice



Attachment 163885

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, lil carbmaster yogurt, dash of cinnamon, 1/4 scoop of protein, and a 1/4 cup of blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

> what ur water intake per day Zagga
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 163885


I don't always list it and get most at work and the gym...on those days probably decent but i dont measure.. id guess a gallon on those days maybe 1.5 cuz the shake alone is 32oz of water/n ice

Off days very lil...maybe a bit of water and a bit of crystal light Cuz I won't be thirsty

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites of pizza

Few almond joy minnies

Ice cream 

3333/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

low sugar cereal, 1/4 cup of blueberries, scoop of protein powder, and some vit D milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a low carb wrap with 2 eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

Now, pre-workout mix, woooooooooooo!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops of protein powder and 8 oz of Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Round noon

.631 ham egg swiss panini 

.361 cup kiwi

.631 banana 

Just finished a zagga shake 

1111/ day 

Started a homemade pot of zagga chili round 2 or 3...been simmering since....will dig in round 8  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> I don't always list it and get most at work and the gym...on those days probably decent but i dont measure.. id guess a gallon on those days maybe 1.5 cuz the shake alone is 32oz of water/n ice
> 
> Off days very lil...maybe a bit of water and a bit of crystal light Cuz I won't be thirsty


Yeh I just noticed my intake as increased. .roughly bout 130 to 140oz.a day...was just curious bcuz I kno u said u get most through ur fruit and stuff

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Chili

Crystal light 

1630/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken boobie's with bread crumb crust on top of some whole wheat basil pesto pasta with a salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to add in red wine

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of pizza 

Lil ice cream 

2222/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

More ice cream 

2666

----------


## RaginCajun

Some FEE

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill and sip of crystal light

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison roast and whole wheat basil pesto pasta

Scoop of protein powder and 8oz of Vit d milk

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 dry ass ham n American on wheat

Lil rotisserie chicken also not delish. .tasted mojoish

.361 all beef nathans 

.163 oz coke

500/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.55 banana 

555 / day Preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil bit of preworkout mix, cardio time

----------


## Sfla80

Been awhile guys.

Early father's day gift putting it to work.

Parents got me a new grill finally

----------


## RaginCajun

> Been awhile guys. Early father's day gift putting it to work. Parents got me a new grill finally <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163910"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163911"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163912"/>


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Post cardio hydration drink

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 630-7pm

1100/ day 

Pot roast dinner on menu for tonight

Pics later

----------


## RaginCajun

> Zagga shake 630-7pm 1100/ day Pot roast dinner on menu for tonight Pics later


Yummmmmmmmmm

----------


## Sfla80

> Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


It was. Loving the new grill

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pinto beans, cornbread and chow chow

----------


## RaginCajun

> It was. Loving the new grill


Finally living at a place where I can grill more

Looking forward to more grill pics

----------


## RaginCajun

Baking some speckled trout for some fish tacos!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pinto beans, cornbread and chow chow


Chow chow!

Wonder how many folks know what that is

My grandpa use to make some killa chow chow 

Now I want some

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Chow chow!
> 
> Wonder how many folks know what that is
> 
> My grandpa use to make some killa chow chow 
> 
> Now I want some


Lol. Good stuff for sure!! We make our own too. I can eat that stuff on just about anything.

----------


## Sfla80

What is chow chow lol

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> What is chow chow lol


Lol. It's like a relish. Pretty popular in the south. Lots of families make there own and have their own recipes. Tons of recipes online. It can be sweet, hot, sour, or any combination of tastes and flavors.

----------


## Sfla80

> Lol. It's like a relish. Pretty popular in the south. Lots of families make there own and have their own recipes. Tons of recipes online. It can be sweet, hot, sour, or any combination of tastes and flavors.


Gonna Google it. 

That pico I posted in my pic goes along way with adding flavor and staying lean

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked speckled trout tacos with homemade sauce and lettuce

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Baked speckled trout tacos with homemade sauce and lettuce


RC, you catch those?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Gonna Google it. 
> 
> That pico I posted in my pic goes along way with adding flavor and staying lean


Chow chow can be a little heavy on sugar depending on the recipe. What I had tonight has 2g sugar per tablespoon so not too bad.

Gonna check out your pico

----------


## Sfla80

> Baked speckled trout tacos with homemade sauce and lettuce
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163914"/>


Look awesome. What's the homemade sauce or is it a secret recipe lol???

That venison roast look bad ass btw

----------


## Sfla80

> Chow chow can be a little heavy on sugar depending on the recipe. What I had tonight has 2g sugar per tablespoon so not too bad.
> 
> Gonna check out your pico


I have a thread of step by step making it. But had to be 2 years ago. Might be hard to find

----------


## zaggahamma

Thats all pre oven

Went in round 845

Plating eta 1020-1030

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, you catch those?


Yes sir!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> thats all pre oven
> 
> went in round 845
> 
> plating eta 1020-1030


wow!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Yes sir!


Nice!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Look awesome. What's the homemade sauce or is it a secret recipe lol??? That venison roast look bad ass btw


Thanks

Sauce is was a spicy mayo type sauce with some things added in

That roast came out great and going to do another one soon. Have to inject a lot of fat/butter in it cuz there is no fat in it. I was afraid of its drying out

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163915"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163916"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163917"/> Thats all pre oven Went in round 845 Plating eta 1020-1030


Yummmmmmmmmmmm Zagga

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, carbmaster yogurt, lil natty pb, lil cinnamon, blueberries, and a lil protein powder

----------


## Zodiac82

> Been awhile guys.
> 
> Early father's day gift putting it to work.
> 
> Parents got me a new grill finally
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163910"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163911"/>
> ...


Damn nice slfa 




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163915"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163916"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163917"/>
> 
> Thats all pre oven
> 
> Went in round 845
> ...


Looks damn good brother

1..Turkey club
2..pb j
3...bowl of tuna
4..Spanish rich
5...

----------


## zaggahamma

Came out good

Roast lil tough

But veggies perfect and gravy good

Had moderate plate

1818 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Came out good Roast lil tough But veggies perfect and gravy good Had moderate plate 1818 / day


Next time inject the roast with some melted butter and spices, or just make some marinade and inject it. It will help keep it moist

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Protein shake:

20g whey isolate, 10g casein, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 cup frozen berry mix and 2 tablespoons soaked, whole flax seed

----------


## Charlie67

Rotisserie chicken with Hawaiian bread, while sitting in Zion National Park... The view really is better from up here.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Came out good
> 
> Roast lil tough
> 
> But veggies perfect and gravy good
> 
> Had moderate plate
> 
> 1818 / day


meat always looks cooked to that crisp/"burnt" look...i like it lol




> Rotisserie chicken with Hawaiian bread, while sitting in Zion National Park... The view really is better from up here.


 post the view brother

----------


## Zodiac82

PBJ sandwhich in wheat

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal, scoop of protein powder, blueberries, and Vit d milk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Can of tuna in water, drained & one 12oz can of low sodium V8 veg juice

----------


## zaggahamma

Feel guilty after Odins post



Also .5 of their super small lunch lasagna 

850/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Imho, I'd focus on the lip smacking goodness of that and forget the guilt. Looks awesome zagg

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 of this

1010/ day it was smaller than the pic

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> .361 of this
> 
> 1010/ day it was smaller than the pic


I'm trying to squat and you're posting that?!?!? Lol

----------


## 45lb

Chicken, broccoli, carrots

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Post workout shake:

20g whey isolate
10g casein

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout whole wheat pesto pasta and roasted venison

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm trying to squat and you're posting that?!?!? Lol


Sorry bro...i didn't order it the wife and abuela did

It was my rummy championship dinner lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry bro...i didn't order it the wife and abuela did It was my rummy championship dinner lol


Haha! 

Glad you enjoyed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hydration drink

----------


## RaginCajun

Beef fajita wrap with fries

Cervesas

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> haha! 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it!


x2!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Beef fajita wrap with fries
> 
> Cervesas


Man that sounds good. Working on a cervesa myself, minus the beef fajita wrap  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163931

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163931"/>


Now that is some eating!

Carb load time!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coffee round 3pm

7pm 

couple bites chicken curry fried rice 

1250

1030 pm 

Leftover pasta fajoli soup from olive garden & 1.5 breadsticks

6.31 oz coke

1666

1145 pm

Half pint ice cream

2100

Midnight 

1.36 oz pot roast with .316 cup root veggies lil gravy

Lil lemonaide 

2444

----------


## SlimmerMe

Spinach salad with dried cranberries, pecans, blue cheese crumbles
grilled chicken
Pinot Grigio

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Won't be eating much today. Today is play day. Heading out to float the river, swim and otherwise just unwind for a change!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Won't be eating much today. Today is play day. Heading out to float the river, swim and otherwise just unwind for a change!


Sounds like fun!

Enjoy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal with flax, scoop of protein powder, some blueberries, and Vit D milk 

Tastes so good to drink the milk afterwards, tastes like a cereal protein shake!

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout shake round 1145am

Now pwo chili

1010/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had general stoa' chicken with brown rice for lunch

Now, protein bar and hydration drink

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Been a great day!! 
Grilling two NY strips and baking two potatoes, while enjoying a cold one. Mrs. Odin and I are going to end this day the right way.

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163943"/> Been a great day!! Grilling two NY strips and baking two potatoes, while enjoying a cold one. Mrs. Odin and I are going to end this day the right way.


Wow, looks peaceful!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Wow, looks peaceful!


It was RC!! Sorry about the sideways pics. Idk why my phone does that sometimes

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Polishing the day off.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pizza!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil orange chicken 

Lil lemonaide 

Eggroll 

Zagga shake 

All night 

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163958

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^yummmmmmmmmmm

Just a 1/2 scoop of preworkout juice, lil cardio session

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

613/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 left over slices of pizza, post fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil St. Louis Rib prep

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^^yummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Just a 1/2 scoop of preworkout juice, lil cardio session


It hit the spot




> Lil St. Louis Rib prep
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163960"/>


Yeh buddy!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil blackberry cobbler, going to throw on the pit as well

----------


## InternalFire

SALTED PEANUTZZZ! Bunch of it

----------


## InternalFire

> Lil St. Louis Rib prep


now I dig that so much man , share spices recipe?

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga chili WOOOOOOOO! !!

888/ DAY! !!

----------


## RaginCajun

> now I dig that so much man , share spices recipe?


Had some type of rib/brisket rub, put that on first

Next, made a mustard, Worcestershire, lil sirrachi, and brown sugar paste and rubbed it all over after those other spices say for 10 minutes 

Then, applied a pork rub on top of that

----------


## RaginCajun

Few brews 

Some blackberry cobbler off the pit with one scoop bluebell vanilla ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

Water and lil lemonaide from 5-midnight

1230

Zagga shake 

1500

Record low

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier - two fish tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

honey nut cheerios shortly upon waking

all out of eggs

hoping not to be too much of a sloth today however some slothenly behavior will be had

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork Sammy and some chips

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Hamburgers and hot dogs. Happy Father's Day to me  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Had this 90 min ago & hungry again 

999/ day

----------


## 45lb

Grilled Salmon, Broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Round 6pm ate most of that

----------


## Charlie67

8oz of lean ground beef, 300 grams of baked potatos.

----------


## zaggahamma

Now gonna work on this me and dog

----------


## zaggahamma

Omg soooo full

Ate 6.93 of that plate

2444

----------


## RaginCajun

Had pizza and beer

Reported

----------


## SlimmerMe

cashews 
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 163985



Attachment 163986

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 163985
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 163986


red lobster my good broski???

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway cheesesteak and baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

> red lobster my good broski???


No...actually just a good ol Ruby Tuesday in NC....food quality was damn good too
Double decker chicken

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^lol. .now I want some red lobster

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops of protein powder and a handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^^lol. .now I want some red lobster


I saw dem biscuits that's y i guessed dat

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chicken

Couple bites pizza yum 

Homemade flan yum

1666 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites pot roast 

Chocolate pudding

2444

----------


## Zodiac82

> I saw dem biscuits that's y i guessed dat


Funny u should say bcuz I thought the same like when they brought em out...like.. . .um when did they start serving the red lobster biscuits lol



Attachment 164001

----------


## RaginCajun

Stuffed my pie hole with KFC!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Stuffed my pie hole with KFC!


Now they got the BEST biscuits! !!

----------


## 45lb

Egg whites, nuts & cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Blueberry bagel with blueberry cream cheese 

Scoop of protein and some milk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Now they got the BEST biscuits! !!


I like Popeyes better but there was only KFC to choose from

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey Sammy on wheat, chips, and left over wing/chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with milk n splenda yum

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 ripe banana

dog go .639

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther half banana

1 strawberry

handful blueberries round 4pm

now zagga pwo shake yum

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana and half of a bagel with blueberry cream cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164044

Earlier

----------


## zaggahamma

1.36 cans tuna

Mayo 

Salt and pepper 

2 hot dog buns

1717 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites of northern beans ham n rice 

Way2 salty

So back up

Slice of bbq pizza

Small gatlic knot

Both fresh & yum actually 

2222 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Few vodkas and lemonades while golfing

----------


## zaggahamma

> Few vodkas and lemonades while golfing


Only thing missing from killing me is a pulled pork sammy!!!

Hope you enjoyed broski

----------


## zaggahamma

Smores ben & jerrys

.631 pint 

2888/ day

----------


## 45lb

Turkey, cheese, nuts

----------


## RaginCajun

> Only thing missing from killing me is a pulled pork sammy!!! Hope you enjoyed broski


Enjoyed the hell out of it, and looks like in my current state, will be a few more rounds!

Played 9, won 4 out 9 skins so I'm up!

Also, bowled the best game of my life afterwards 

I'm player 2!

Anyone want some of the Cajun!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier, chicken Sammy on wheat

Now, turkey Sammy on wheat with some chips

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier bran flakes

.25 cup beans n rice 

now zagga shake

1177/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

the pythons were squealin  :1laugh: 

1717

----------


## zaggahamma

couldnt finish

1515

----------


## 45lb

Steak, cheese, broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Small hot dog

.25 of a lil personal pan pizza

1936/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana, cereal, scoop of protein powder, and milk

----------


## zaggahamma

similar start here

seems like a pattern

bran and wheat flakes sunmaid raisins milk and splenda

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger and fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164069

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chinese

999

----------


## 22-250

4 egg whites and a strawberry protein shake

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

A slice of Patti labelle sweet potato pie. it's pretty good.

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

1555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164079

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken 
spinach salad with strawberries, walnuts, blue cheese crumbles
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed pizza

.5 serving pringles

3 almond joy minis

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

2777

----------


## RaginCajun

Blueberry bagel with blueberry cream cheese

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 can of corned beef hash lil ketchup

crystal light

361/day

preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Stuffed baked potato with chicken, tomatoes, black olives, and pepper jack cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake light

888 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

A Granny Smith Apple

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a turkey Sammy on wheat

Now, some chips, tuna, and Mac n cheese

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164090

----------


## zaggahamma

All night

Plain jumbo nathans 

1.36 oz pepsi 

6.31 oz lemonaide 

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

1800/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

wow lotta starvation

guess summer abs r forming?

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow lotta starvation guess summer abs r forming?


No starving here 

Scrambled eggs 

Cereal with some protein powder and milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> No starving here 
> 
> Scrambled eggs 
> 
> Cereal with some protein powder and milk


lol

hopin to drop .5 to 1.63 on the scale monday morning but we all know the scale dont mean )(***))*

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol hopin to drop .5 to 1.63 on the scale monday morning but we all know the scale dont mean )(***))*


That's easy, just take a dump  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

problem is i get hungry right after bwahahahaha

zagga shake

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> problem is i get hungry right after bwahahahaha zagga shake 555/day


Hahahahahaha

I know the feelin

----------


## RaginCajun

Turkey sandwich on whole wheat and some salt n vinegar chips

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 of an Italian sub

999/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bout 6 beers and a burger 

Played 20 holes of golf and walked about 4 of them

Getting my groove back, shot 90

----------


## zaggahamma

All night

Lil lemonaide 

.5 serving pringles

Slice key lime pie

Handful fresh blueberries

1630/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

1999 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Yay made my goal this morn 226

Now this



Made with brioche

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yay made my goal this morn 226 Now this <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164116"/> Made with brioche


That's awesome!

Keep up the hard work 

Looks delicious!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bagel with blueberry cream cheese

Had a protein shake as well

----------


## RaginCajun

Now, loaded spud with turkey, bacon, cheese, and sour cream

Another scoop of protein powder and some milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Ty RC

also had .136 sub Preworkout 

Now .5 sub

And 3.61 oz pepsi 

1250 / day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Preparing for the week. Denver steak.

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164119"/> Preparing for the week. Denver steak.

----------


## RaginCajun

About a 6 pack, played 9 holes

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> About a 6 pack, played 9 holes


About the same amount. Chilling and grilling.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Homemade cherry cobbler

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^^yummmmmmmm

Turkey on whole wheat

Cereal with milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Since the sub

Few bites curry fried rice n chicken 

Lil broccoli yum yum

Lemonaide

Now just finished a zagga shake 

2222 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with protein powder

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken, bacon, cheese, and ranch panini 

Side salad

Unsweetened tea

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo bowl honey nut cheerios 

777 / day

----------


## 45lb

Syntha-6 chocolate!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sounds lot better^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

Half this serving of pot roast n onions

All the carrots 

Lil tuna

Lil toast

Lil fig preserves

6 pringles

Crystal light

1551 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164121"/>
> 
> Homemade cherry cobbler


Nice


Attachment 164145

----------


## RaginCajun

Pizza

Fatty!

----------


## zaggahamma

Also had pizza last night but a slice 

1 reese cup

Strawberry smoothie 

Pringles

2888 / monday

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a bagel with strawberry cream cheese and a scoop of protein powder with milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes few raisins

----------


## RaginCajun

Left over pizza, turkey sandwich on whole wheat and a banana

----------


## krugerr

> Left over pizza, turkey sandwich on whole wheat and a banana


My man! 

I just had 4 eggs on two whole meal toast.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna try eat half this thai beef stirfry

631/day Preworkout 


No fn way! FVCK! ! Too fn hot!

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

1100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Hahahaha Zagga!

Small bowl of whole wheat Cheerios and milk

Heading out to play 9!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hahahaha Zagga!
> 
> Small bowl of whole wheat Cheerios and milk
> 
> Heading out to play 9!


enjoy bro

----------


## zaggahamma

Small pot roast sammy on brioche 

Lil mayo/horseradish 

Cheddar pringles

1666 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

×2

Attachment 164170

----------


## RaginCajun

Few broiler makers

Shot 44 with 2 doubles, getting better but need to work on it some more

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pizza

Lil bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

Few mega m&m's

2600

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more

2666

Gn

----------


## RaginCajun

Oatmeal with some protein powder 

Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt go2 sleep after all ended 2999

Tape worm of late

No gym time missed though

Lil bit ago pot roast sammy on brioche Lil mayo / horseradish again

400 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Blueberries 

475

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon cheeseburger and fries

I need to get back home so I can eat better, hate living out of a hotel

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake preworkout round 430

1010/day

spaghetti sauce simmering while i ice my back

----------


## Proximal

Pinot Grigio and a protein bar - hope the bar doesn't f-up my appetite for dinner _too_ much LOL!

----------


## Proximal

> Bacon cheeseburger and fries
> 
> I need to get back home so I can eat better, hate living out of a hotel


Sorry bro. Can't say I know the feeling, but I can imagine. I'm a home-body, never want to leave.

----------


## zaggahamma

Came out real good

Dog got a lil this plate

1444/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Came out real good
> 
> Dog got a lil this plate
> 
> 1444/ day


Lookin good!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

1850

----------


## hammerheart

I did it again...


I just devoured an entire cantaloupe melon, in a single sitting. 

Time to up AI.

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast and a hard boiled egg

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

good idea on upping the AI lol

my weight flux like 4lbs from 1-3 days

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a bagel, cream cheese, and protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Taco Hell

Reported Fatty!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164186

----------


## RaginCajun

Gatorade

----------


## RaginCajun

5 tacos - two different types of pork, beef, and two chicken fajita

Stuffed like a thanksgiving turkey

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken
spinach salad with walnuts, blue cheese crumbles, strawberries
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Circa 330pm

.631 ham egg swiss panini 

Pringles 

.5 banana 

10pm .631 cup thai house fried rice

Lemonaide 

Just now a zagga shake 

2100 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Grilled chicken spinach salad with walnuts, blue cheese crumbles, strawberries sip of Pinot Grigio


Just a sip

----------


## zaggahamma

2 almond joy minnies 

2250

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast 

Few strawberries 

555

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites thai fried rice

Thai ice coffee

Kiwi/strawberry coctail 

808

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to post up lunch

Fasted for 16 hours, then had a grilled smashed chicken and sweet pot fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164211

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^yuummmmmmmmm

Few spoons of natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

And some carbmaster vanilla yogurt

----------


## SlimmerMe

curry chicken salad
pimento cheese
couple pickles
sip of pinot grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier for supper had chicken pad Thai

----------


## zaggahamma

All night

Lil lemonaide 

Few bites thai chicken curry fried rice 

Huge serving of my homemade chocolate pie (pudding and graham crackers with homemade whipped cream )

1777

Zagga shake 

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

watermelon

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with cold milk and splenda and a few raisins

yum

2777/friday

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein microwave mug cake topped with carbmaster vanilla yogurt and brown sugar

----------


## zaggahamma

Big pancake with natty pb & mrs buttersworth earlier 

Now cup of .631 cup spaghetti n red sauce

Sip of pepsi

.316 cup cherries 

850/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of night 

Lil lemonaide 

.631 cup thai chicken pad thai 

3 chunks watermelon 

Zagga shake 

1717/saturday

----------


## RaginCajun

Eggs, bacon, and OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast

lil milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Few cervesas 

Lil flank steak

Now, seafood campechana with chips

Seafood platter!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164245

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, flax seed

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 164245


Looks great. Chicken taters cheese gravy WHAT!!??

----------


## zaggahamma

grazed sunday night as usual (thai rice chicken/ beef / curry)

lemonaide as well

ended with zagga shake

wish i would have played my cash 3 numbers instead of working damn the came in 631 !!!!!!!! :Chairshot:  :Shrug: 

ended sunday 1776  :Smilie: 

Happy 4th!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl honey nut cheerios with cold milk

300

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy 4th

Eggs and flapjacks 

Margaritas 

Chips and queso

3 different types of shrimp tacos

Lil whiskey, plan on grilling later

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks great. Chicken taters cheese gravy WHAT!!??


It was good as hell...stuffed chicken marsala ...olive garden



Attachment 164246

Happy 4th everyone

----------


## 45lb

PWO Syntha-6 Edge & banana

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilling

Chicken thighs, ribs, corn, and eggplant 

Few tequila shots

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice around noon lil soda

Blueberries round 1

Americano 130pm


.361 cup cake 140pm

Lemonaide & thai food grazing til midnight 

2111

Then just now finished .631 pint b&j's

2888 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

ate and drank waaaay too much yesterday

back to fasting

coffee, black

----------


## zaggahamma

water (caffeine pill as well)

this has been morning drink for last couple weeks

----------


## 45lb

Egg whites, oatmeal, fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

rican corned beef (hash)

blueberries

lil crystal light

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with Grilled chicken sammy and a side salad

----------


## zaggahamma

More water

Off to gym

----------


## RaginCajun

20 raw almonds

----------


## zaggahamma

zaggggggggaaaahhhhhh shake

1122/day

----------


## 45lb

Egg whites, Cheerios, Flaxseed

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal with flax seed, milk, and 3/4 scoop of protein powder

----------


## zaggahamma

.316 cup curry pork fried rice

Natty pb on toast

Few sips crystal light

1444/ day 

Got some homemade chili simmering since 530...gonna nom round 1030!

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled/smoked chicken thigh, few hard boiled eggs, and romaine salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164261

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of fresh pan pizza from p-hut

1888

Now .631 cup chili

2121 / day

----------


## 45lb

Nuts, cheese, & cinnamon bun protein drink!

----------


## zaggahamma

Steaming hot cup of

Quaker oats

Lil milk cinnamon splenda raisins brown sugar

2333

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with stevia

----------


## SlimmerMe

Coffee with dot of skim milk 
no sugar sweetener

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee with a tidal wave of heavy cream and splenda  :1laugh:

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with chicken Parmigiana and some ciabatta bread 

Still hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

> Broke my fast with chicken Parmigiana and some ciabatta bread 
> 
> Still hungry


ate fast or slow?

----------


## zaggahamma

guess i´m fasting too 

just had that coffee

not hungry....the cream must have helped

----------


## RaginCajun

> ate fast or slow?


Fast, fat boy was starving!

I fasted for about 16 hours

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fast, fat boy was starving!
> 
> I fasted for about 16 hours


prolly why still hungry....dont know what imma eat....gonna end up grocery shopping while hungry....maybe finds something there or around there

----------


## RaginCajun

> guess i´m fasting too just had that coffee not hungry....the cream must have helped


Cream def has cals in it, but not that bad

Have you ever tried Bulletproof coffee? It's just coffee with coconut oil and butter frothed

----------


## RaginCajun

> prolly why still hungry....dont know what imma eat....gonna end up grocery shopping while hungry....maybe finds something there or around there


Yeah I eat fast when my stomach is hangry!

Forgot to bring a snack today so wondering how today will turn out.

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of this....barely 3 bites of the rice also only few bites the beans 

From a latin grocery chain Sedanos

And a strong cafe con leche 

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah I eat fast when my stomach is hangry!
> 
> Forgot to bring a snack today so wondering how today will turn out.


F'N starving!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 pork ribs

2 hard boiled eggs 

Lil carbmaster vanilla yogurt 

Heading out to chop some pecan wood!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164284

Cpl glass of wine

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164284"/> Cpl glass of wine


Is that jambalaya?

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## zaggahamma

> Is that jambalaya?


Poor pic....it was rican chicken cacciatorre (drumsticks) tataters red pepper/ light tomato/Spanish sauce slow stewed few olives for flavor 

Rice...black beans...

..sweet plantains. ..

..and was AMAZING 

....all i had til now other than lil lemonaide so 666 b4

This chili

& crystal light )

936/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Beautiful dark cherries 

999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cream def has cals in it, but not that bad
> 
> Have you ever tried Bulletproof coffee? It's just coffee with coconut oil and butter frothed


Not yet..but LOVED this mornings java

----------


## zaggahamma

Pint o ben and jerrys vanilla 

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of honey nut cheerios 

2444

----------


## Gaspaco

7eggs 
2slices of bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

> Poor pic....it was rican chicken cacciatorre (drumsticks) tataters red pepper/ light tomato/Spanish sauce slow stewed few olives for flavor 
> 
> Rice...black beans...
> 
> ..sweet plantains. ..
> 
> ..and was AMAZING 
> 
> ....all i had til now other than lil lemonaide so 666 b4
> ...


haha, i was talking about Zodiac's meal, not yours

i could tell what yours was, and looked delicious!

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my 16 hour fast with Egg drop soup, general tsoa's chicken and brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

> haha, i was talking about Zodiac's meal, not yours
> 
> i could tell what yours was, and looked delicious!


Oh sorry i been out of it lately lol

coffee with splenda and heavy cream ...pissed cuz i put 1 too many splenda  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 164284
> 
> Cpl glass of wine


what was the knife for

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh sorry i been out of it lately lol coffee with splenda and heavy cream ...pissed cuz i put 1 too many splenda


Haha!

Same here bud, I feel the same way, been out of it as well!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is that jambalaya?


yes sir...last min I asked her to cook halved smoke sausages and cut em up in there...with shrimp




> 7eggs
> 2slices of bread


hiiiyooooooo...gasapco in the house...long time man




> what was the knife for


lol...to cut the chicken...added a lil sauce after pic



Attachment 164303

----------


## RaginCajun

Going on the smoker/pit

----------


## Zodiac82

> Going on the smoker/pit
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164304"/>


Damn that looks good.. looks like it has a lil "bite " to it

----------


## RaginCajun

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

One of those beauty's above, big romaine salad, and some Chobani Greek yogurt (simply 100)

----------


## SlimmerMe

Confession. Had a wonderful PB&J sandwich earlier today. Still smackin' my lips.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Confession. Had a wonderful PB&J sandwich earlier today. Still smackin' my lips.


Reported

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black with Stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee splenda and tbsp of yes heavy cream

----------


## KurtMiles

My usual 10am meal. Chicken with sweet potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my fast with general tsoa's chicken, rice, wonton soup, and an egg roll

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast n few sips milk round 1130

now top round roast beef slice o swiss mayo/horsey....dog might get a bite

few sips crystal light

936

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb wraps with chicken thighs and cheese

Some natty pb

Some Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Friday 445-1am

Just. 5 roast beef and swiss sammy

Few lemonaides 

1444

Finished the day/night/morn with cup o chili & .631 of a pint o ben and jerrys 

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

Zag coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with a BBQ chicken pizza!

----------


## zaggahamma

round noon .631 ham egg swiss panini

small mix cherries blueberries banana

oatmeal cookie and a half

couple chunks freshly cut watermelon

613/day

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Oats, & Fruit

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164326

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164327

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164328

----------


## 45lb

8oz organic beef!

----------


## zaggahamma

Finished saturday 

With a cold refreshing zagga shake 

Earlier had phad se ew beef /broccoli /snow peas over 6 hours 
Lil watermelon 
Lemonaide 

Finished 2333/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Had eggs, bacon, English muffin, and some OJ

Few raw pieces of cookie dough

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Oats, Fruit

----------


## RaginCajun

Two cookies and some milk

Just injected and rubbed down a Boston butt

Pulled pork sliders coming soon

----------


## RaginCajun

Done

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## Zodiac82

^^lovely 

5 tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake to end 

Nibbled as usual during the day 

2100 / sunday

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

lil coffee lil splenda lil heavy cream

lost 5 lbs this last week....sure its mostly water but i´ll take it....less weight on these old bones the better well within reason

down to 223.5......goal 217  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 of the filets and 2 hushpuppies

AMAZING 

555/ DAY

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my 16 hour fast with 2 eggs, angus burger patty, proper english muffin, and hash browns with a lil cheese and sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

crystal light

560/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> lil coffee lil splenda lil heavy cream
> 
> lost 5 lbs this last week....sure its mostly water but i´ll take it....less weight on these old bones the better well within reason
> 
> down to 223.5......goal 217


Thats what I'm talkin about man!! 

Bowl of tuna

----------


## 45lb

Eggs, Flaxseed, Yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

> lil coffee lil splenda lil heavy cream lost 5 lbs this last week....sure its mostly water but i´ll take it....less weight on these old bones the better well within reason down to 223.5......goal 217


You got that!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes and fresh fruit preworkout round 444pm-545 gym round 645 til 8

zagga shake soon

thatll put me at 1500 cals/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thats what I'm talkin about man!! 
> 
> Bowl of tuna


ty bro

----------


## zaggahamma

> You got that!!!


ty amigo

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164350

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps, one with smoked chicken and cabbage, the other with pulled pork and cabbage 

Protein shake with dark chocolate cocoa powder

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice & a half bbq pizza

With the shake 

2020/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## zaggahamma

made my instant coffee too strong  :Frown: 

will sip a little til i get up from icing my back and take water with caffeine instead

the day should turn around nicely

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast Few sips milk 

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

few more sips of shitty coffee as well

going back to the pill lma

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club with bacon 

Steak sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

MOD BBQ chicken pizza, whole damn thing and still hungry

----------


## Zodiac82

> MOD BBQ chicken pizza, whole damn thing and still hungry


Ok what's MOD....never asked lol

Another steak sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

always wondered that too

zagga shake pwo

did chest and back together today cuz missed a lil gym time this last week

1177/day

----------


## zaggahamma

http://modpizza.com/menu/

----------


## zaggahamma

googled it

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ok what's MOD....never asked lol Another steak sandwhich


I think it stands for Made On Demand

It's a chain make your own pizza joint, it's always packed.

Great concept, would flourish in every college town

----------


## RaginCajun

> http://modpizza.com/menu/


Yup, that's it

I make my own

----------


## Zodiac82

> http://modpizza.com/menu/





> I think it stands for Made On Demand
> 
> It's a chain make your own pizza joint, it's always packed.
> 
> Great concept, would flourish in every college town


Ok gotcha



Attachment 164366

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake - 2 scoops of protein powder, milk, dark chocolate cocoa powder, some Greek yogurt, and some natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice bbq pizza

3 sips orange crush

2222 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

2555

----------


## 45lb

Beef, & nuts

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

Shaved beef, Black Rice, Asiago cheese, and a little vinegar

BCAAs, and Glutamine won't forget my N-acetyl cysteine later -sorry i know it's not topic material

----------


## 45lb

Oats, Eggs, Fruit - 717 cal

----------


## zaggahamma

Will share with dog

Bran flakes with cold milk earlier

----------


## zaggahamma

777 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

smash burger with a fried egg and sweet pot fries

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164374"/>
> 
> Will share with dog
> 
> Bran flakes with cold milk earlier


Blueberries look fresh dude

2 turkey and bacon clubs

Then...tuna

Now another tnb club...

Savin room for dinner and cake on this old man's birthday.  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Blueberries look fresh dude
> 
> 2 turkey and bacon clubs
> 
> Then...tuna
> 
> Now another tnb club...
> 
> Savin room for dinner and cake on this old man's birthday.


Happy birthday amigo! !

Enjoy!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil cafe con leche

808/ day 

Gonna nosh on chicken fricase latin style during work

So wont post til close to midnight

----------


## Zodiac82

> Happy birthday amigo! !
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks brother...I will

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy Bday Zodiac!

----------


## Zodiac82

Thanks Rc...

Attachment 164388

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks Rc... <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164388"/>


Having some beer for you

Couple Green Flash IPAs

----------


## Zodiac82

> Having some beer for you
> 
> Couple Green Flash IPAs


Lol...drink up...

Gotta work in the mornin  :Frown: 


Attachment 164394

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol...drink up... Gotta work in the mornin  <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164394"/>


Same here

Pulled pork and low carb wraps

----------


## zaggahamma

Latin food was incredible

Had lemonaide too

Then came home and blended up a 

zagga shake 

2160/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of bran flakes 

2400

----------


## RaginCajun

French vanilla coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## Zodiac82

Earlier..
Celeste pizza and ham and cheese crossaint 

Now turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

Fresh strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Meak prep for a day or 2

2 going on my breakfast/brunch burger

The other 3 will be a sandwich tonight or tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .631 of the burger 

2 sips soda

Serving of blueberries 

613/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

some fried chicken fingers and fries

Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to blend a Preworkout zagga shake 

And go fatten up the pythons  :1laugh: 

1155/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Shredded chicken n chips

----------


## zaggahamma

ran late and didnt make shake til now pwo

yum city

----------


## zaggahamma

.693 of this

Sip of orange crush 

Stuffed

1666/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked chicken and pulled pork sliders 

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon sammy 

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 pack m&m's

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil ice cream

2888

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164460
Last night


Pizza and crossaint now

----------


## RaginCajun

Hazelnut coffee with butter, coconut oil, lil stevia, and ice, all blended up like one of those fancy drinks. It made its own whipped cream, delicious

----------


## RaginCajun

Jimmy johns Italian club on wheat with salt n vinegar chips

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 zagga shake

bacon sammy

blueberries

.5 banana

700/day

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

quinoa, bell peppers, burger, a little salmon, and a little black rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

A beer after cutting the grass

3 pulled pork low carb wraps 

Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164469



Attachment 164470

----------


## zaggahamma

ZAGGA shake 

2020 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal, protein powder, and milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre-workout stuff 

Heading out to ride some trails

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork, lil on some Hawaiian bread, and a lil on a low carb wrap

Few sweet tarts

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken stuffed with sun dried tomato pesto, basil, provolone, and salami

Homemade spinach and watermelon salad with homemade dressing

----------


## Zodiac82

> Chicken stuffed with sun dried tomato pesto, basil, provolone, and salami
> 
> Homemade spinach and watermelon salad with homemade dressing
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164473"/>


Tasty

----------


## < <Samson> >

You ain't swellin', if you ain't eatin'(at least a pound at a time)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164481



Attachment 164482



Attachment 164483

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl of bran flakes

either 1999/saturday

333/start of sunday

----------


## RaginCajun

3 cinnamon rolls, few eggs, bacon, and an OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

1pm brunch some poor orange chicken lil rice .5 eggroll

wish i hadnt went there

now simmering some canned corned beef hash

----------


## zaggahamma

at .613 of the canned hash

and a pint of hag n daaz cherry vanilla

reported  :Smilie: 

1888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork and some romaine

----------


## Josh577

I took a new job at corvette and movied to bowling green ky. Just got my wifi on and into a new gym feels good to be on here and doing my Sunday food prep.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cold brew, waiting on food to be finished on the grill

On Grill - two whole chickens sitting on cans, smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage, and some venison burgers

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken, lil sausage, and a burger patty

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein mug cake and glass of almond milk

----------


## hammerheart

I just had some (very lean) horse meat. Tasted good. Does anyone here eat horses?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I just had some (very lean) horse meat. Tasted good. Does anyone here eat horses?


Nope, never tried it before

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164497"/>
> 
> I took a new job at corvette and movied to bowling green ky. Just got my wifi on and into a new gym feels good to be on here and doing my Sunday food prep.


Nice...

Looks good



Attachment 164528
Last nigh

Turkey on pumpernickel bread now

----------


## RaginCajun

another coffee 

going waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fast now!

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee here as well

----------


## RaginCajun

club sammy with roast beast on it, on what and some salt n vinegar chips

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee round noon thirty

small bowl bran flakes round 2pm

400 cals/day

----------


## zaggahamma

spaghetti with meat sauce

few sips orange crush

777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> spaghetti with meat sauce
> 
> few sips orange crush
> 
> 777/day


Man those things are like craEURk.lol..orange and the strawberry....I semi roll my eye back when I drink those lmao

----------


## Zodiac82

Slow cooked chicken sandwhich

----------


## 45lb

Grass fed beef, broccoli, carrots

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man those things are like craEURk.lol..orange and the strawberry....I semi roll my eye back when I drink those lmao


Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken, sausage, and a venison burger patty

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164534

----------


## zaggahamma

Little thai chicken fried rice

Curry n veggies thru the night lil lemonaide

Few more sips crush 

1500/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

1888 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream 

2222/ day

----------


## Josh577

Eggs, eggs, eggs and more eggs! I'm growing feathers!

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter and coconut oil, blended like one of those fancy starcrack drinks.

----------


## zaggahamma

in less than 30 minutes

bran flakes goin down

----------


## RaginCajun

basically just had a BBQ club - jalapeño cheddar bun, smoked sausage, smoked brisket, and pulled pork, along with some buttered up mashed sweet taters

i smell like a smokehouse

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

yum

900/day

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

grilled yakatori chicken in sriracha made with coconut oil, asparagus, and basmati rice with sesame seed oil. little high in sodium, eh.

400mg deca / week
500mg T-cyp/week

----------


## zaggahamma

> grilled yakatori chicken in sriracha made with coconut oil, asparagus, and basmati rice with sesame seed oil. little high in sodium, eh.
> 
> 400mg deca / week
> 500mg T-cyp/week


I like the dessert

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites pad thai chicken 

.5 cup spaghetti n meat sauce 

Few pringles

3.69 oz orange crush 

1555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> I like the dessert


Me too!

Smoked chicken breast and romaine salad with raspberry vinaigrette

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade microwave protein mug cake topped with natty pb and a scoop of protein powder n almond milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164542

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of pizza 

Few sips orange crush 

1888

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice pizza 

Serving of pringles

Lil more orange crush

Lil ice cream

3030/ day

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

cup and a half blended brussel sprouts, 7oz steak, BIG ASS bowl of steel cut oats! coffee with stevia, half and half + cinnamon.

NAC, D3, and a folic acid gummy

400mg deca / week
500mg Test Cyp / week

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter and coconut oil, blended like one of those fancy starcrack drinks.

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill

.5 arimidex 

sip of water

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deil

santa fe grilled chicken sammy, baked chips, and a big ole swirl of soft serve in a cone

sad thing is, i can go for another big serving of soft serve!

----------


## zaggahamma

Small turkey and swiss panini 

And this 


375 / day 

Watermelon been LOUSY this summer!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Chocolate delight
made with cocoa, whey, coconut oil
bit of natty peanut butter
almond slivers

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Beef and turkey club on pumpernickel

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb & butter on toast

639/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

small serving (last of the) bran flakes

777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub of tuna
Strawberries

----------


## 45lb

Cheerios!

----------


## RaginCajun

A dark beer

12oz Ribeye, baked potato, and salad

Steak night, $1 an oz!

----------


## Zodiac82

Big pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites wendys chili earlier

Lil lemonaide 

Now a zagga shake 

1650/ day 

Low cal day..needed after yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter and coconut oil blended up with a touch of stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy with pepper jack cheese, onions, and peppers

side salad

small piece of raspberry danish crack cake

unsweetened iced tea

----------


## Zodiac82

> A dark beer
> 
> 12oz Ribeye, baked potato, and salad
> 
> Steak night, $1 an oz!


Damn...good Deal

----------


## Zodiac82

3 turkey sandwhiches

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of loaded tater soup 

1 chicken tender

.361 monster cookie dessert 

At Cheddars 

666/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn...good Deal


Yup

That whole meal with beer and tip was $21, not too shabby

----------


## RaginCajun

Small piece of raspberry Danish

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison patty

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice o pizza

Few sips orange crush (glad its gone)

999/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with butter and stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken fingers, fries, lil bread, and a lemonade

----------


## zaggahamma

2 slice french toast 

Sip of milk 350 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

will share with doggy

Had kiwi and strawberries earlier 

888/ day Preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

Cheese n steak footlong with baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Couple turkey sandwhiches

----------


## RaginCajun

Salad, lil chicken pot pie, and a piece of toast

----------


## zaggahamma

cheeseburger maccaroni in 30 min

2020/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake 

I ate too much today but was very active

----------


## zaggahamma

Cooked noodles too long and got full anyway

1888 instead....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Protein shake 
> 
> I ate too much today but was very active


Hows your goals bro

----------


## zaggahamma

Finished the night

With a bowl of hot quaker oats

Made with half water and half milk..
..splenda, raisins, apples, brown sugar 

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

coffffeeee ehhh

----------


## zaggahamma

latin chicken cacciatore

tater 

lil rice

lil red beans

lil sweet plantains

lil coffee con leche

550/day

----------


## Charlie67

Whole wheat pasta with garlic and oil, grilled chicken, asparagus.

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake to end the day low

1500/ day

----------


## Mr.BB

Who needs fish oil capsules?  :LOL: 

Just out of the atlantic ocean, 350gr mackerel ready for the grill:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ pretty

Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon n eggs breakfast earlier lil rye

Just finished thai curry fried rice n chicken...bout 3/4 cup

Thai iced coffee

1200/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken tamales

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites bangcock chicken round 830

Now gonna finish with a 

ZAGGA SHAKE! !!
WOOOOOOOOO! !!

1999/ DAY

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## zaggahamma

sip o water and caffeine pill

gained 6lbs last week and lost 4 this week

225 flat today

2 days off and looking for some gooooooooooood foooooooooooood

----------


## RaginCajun

smoked chicken breast, some hummus, and a few slices of cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

lol somehow lost another 1.3lbs back to 223.7 

now 2.5 scrambled eggs slice of toast lil fig preserves

crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

333/day  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol somehow lost another 1.3lbs back to 223.7 
> 
> now 2.5 scrambled eggs slice of toast lil fig preserves
> 
> crystal light



you probably pooped

----------


## zaggahamma

I was trying to not give TMI :Shrug:

----------


## RaginCajun

smoked chicken breast, some hummus, and a few slices of cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 eggs, 2 slices of bacon, and an avocado 

Scoop of protein powder, some natty PB, and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Made some homemsde boob diced sauteed in evoo garlic and sweet thai chili sauce

Augratin taters 

Sw corn 

1400/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.......

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran squares hi fiber cereal n milk

Lil ice cream 

Reeses cup

2222

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter, coconut oil, and a lil stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

tried coffee again but gonna stick with water and caffeine

something wrong with this batch of instant i think

----------


## zaggahamma

shared eggs bacon toast fig jam with doggy

sip of lemonaide

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg drop soup

Beef and broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake

yum

999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 boiled eggs and 2 slices of pepper jack cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Big romaine, avocado, bacon, raspberry vinaigrette salad

Protein shake with a scoop of protein powder, dark chocolate cocoa, coconut oil, natty pb, almond milk, and a pinch of salt

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of pizza

Bowl of bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more bran

2300/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with butter and coconut oil

----------


## zaggahamma

Small hb egg

----------


## zaggahamma

Few small baby backs 

Few fries 

Sip of nasty ass Gatorade 

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger Baja Cobb salad

Unsweetened tea

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana 

650/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

1050 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison burger patty with some cheese and a mayo/BBQ mix sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil natty pb and few gulps of almond milk

----------


## bsh

Little snack...

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked speckled trout topped with blackening season and pico da giyo 

Raw spinach salad with raspberry vinaigrette and an avocado 

Protein shake with natty pb and dark chocolate Cocoa

----------


## zaggahamma

> Baked speckled trout topped with blackening season and pico da giyo 
> 
> Raw spinach salad with raspberry vinaigrette and an avocado 
> 
> Protein shake with natty pb and dark chocolate Cocoa


Sounds pico de perfect

----------


## zaggahamma

Nibbled in some poorly done rican shepherd pie few red beans n lil lemonaide at work

Brought me to 1250

Finished zagga shake style

1850

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds pico de perfect


So simple yet so delicious!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bulletproof coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

few sips lemonaide with caffeine pill and 4oz magnesium

----------


## RaginCajun

3 boiled eggs, few slices of cheese, and a few pieces of bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog gettin some

----------


## zaggahamma

575/day

----------


## RaginCajun

some hummus

----------


## RaginCajun

Few glasses of red wine

Definitely felt not having carbs for a few days as my liver sucked that alcohol right up!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs fried in coconut oil and a spinach/romaine salad with raspberry vinaigrette

----------


## zaggahamma

Lotta lemonaide n water tonight 

Few bites rican chicken cacciatorre (stew)

Slice of pizza

1777/ day 

Thinking of finishing with a small zagga shake 

To 2200  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

had bulletproof coffee earlier

----------


## RaginCajun

2 boiled eggs and a few slices of cheese

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 1/5

lil orange crush 

brunch totals

631/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip of lemonaide shorty after the juicy burger to take my 4oz magnesium 

650

----------


## RaginCajun

Few spoons of natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164728"/>


That looks delicious

----------


## songdog

Whopper with no cheese I dont want the bloat.

----------


## Armykid93

BBQ ribs, corn and some fresh veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

Just inhaled a whole pizza 

So stuffed

----------


## RaginCajun

Oats, protein powder, and some almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> That looks delicious


ppl seem to love my bacon cheeseburger pics....seems to capture the details well

----------


## zaggahamma

water / 200 mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

> ppl seem to love my bacon cheeseburger pics....seems to capture the details well


Your photography skills are impeccable

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

hot beef short rib pate with queso petacones clasico cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Pre workout juice

----------


## zaggahamma

burger brunch again

lil crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 1/5 as usual

631/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cliff bar

Piece of cheese and a handful of goldfish

----------


## zaggahamma

3 sips of lemonaide 4oz magnesium 200mg caffeine 

650

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164748

----------


## zaggahamma

Pint of ben n jerrys at the end of work

Round 2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

2500 ish

----------


## Armykid93

One peanut butter pop tart

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164756

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4

Sip lemonaide few sips crystal light

200mg caffeine 400mg magnesium 

444 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Throwing these bad boys on the pit Bacon wrapped venison and wild hog backstrap stuffed with jalapeño n cream cheese with a Korean teriyaki glaze

----------


## RaginCajun

Some of the above with some smothered down zucchini and squash and a pork chop

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164759

----------


## RaginCajun

some bulletproof coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine and sip water round 1030

now just finished some pretty looking shrimps but tough and lil tasteless

baked tater with the necessary fats n sodium also not tasty....needed more salt  :Frown: 

361/day

222.8 on the scale this morn

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of chicken salad and green salad with avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 of a.slightly over ripe banana 

404 day

----------


## Charlie67

150g of Italian chicken, a cup of rice, 1oz of almonds.

----------


## zaggahamma

perfect pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pork chop and few slices of cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Making some egg/smoked venison sausage/cheese (pepper jack/cheddar/muenster/smoked Gouda) muffins 

Pre bake

----------


## Zodiac82

Nice

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164765

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of stuffed pizza 

Few plantain chips 

Small pc coconut cake

1800 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two of those egg muffins, one venison backstrap wrap, an avocado, and spinach salad

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

This at 1030

Then bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins fir dessert 

Sandman soon i hope

At 2525/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Bulletproof coffee with some vanilla extract in it, all whipped up

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

2 strips bacon

1 toast

tsp fig jam

1.63 oz lemonaide

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 eggs
> 
> 2 strips bacon
> 
> 1 toast
> 
> tsp fig jam
> 
> 1.63 oz lemonaide
> ...


how was the fig jam?

my grandpa used to make the best, figs straight out of the yard

----------


## RaginCajun

two 6oz angus beef patties with a mixed green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> how was the fig jam?
> 
> my grandpa used to make the best, figs straight out of the yard


Its really good...lil sweet

----------


## zaggahamma

11oz coke

575 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

some coffee, black with a lil stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

Two egg/venison sausage/cheese muffins

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a grilled pork chop and one bacon venison backstrap bite and a spinach salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with natty pb and dark chocolate cocoa powder

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 of this bbq pork steak

And only half the sweet taters

Round 6pm

Black grapes round 830

10pm bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

1444/ day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 pint ben n jerrys 

2020/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon sammy 
2525/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

bulletproof coffee

two egg/ pepper jack cheese/venison sausage muffins

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and a caffeine pill

224.2 this morn

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

gonna eat .631 of the above burger

few sips crystal light

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli salad bar

kept it no carb/carb light

i wanted some damn ice cream soooooooooooooooooooo BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

incredibly yummy zagga shake

1200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> This at 1030<img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164766"/>
> 
> Then bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins fir dessert
> 
> Sandman soon i hope
> 
> At 2525/ day


Lovely!!

Mornin....Celeste pizza

Lunch...Turkey club

To the gym...Turkey club banana and grapes

Now...tune and grilled chicken w/crackers

----------


## RaginCajun

Almond milk and scoop of protein

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164784

----------


## RaginCajun

Egg/cheese/venison sausage muffin and some sautéed zucchini/onion/squash/parm cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Experimenting with homemade quest bars

Need to get the recipe down pat

1st attempt, it looked like shit but tasted awesome! It was vanilla/cinnamon

2nd attempt, it's still in the freezer. It is dark chocolate/natty pb. 

Will post up recipe or what I used later on

----------


## RaginCajun

2nd attempt was better but it was a little chewy.

Make some time to get this right but pretty damn close taste wish to quest bars. I bought their secret ingredient online

Muuuuuuhahahahahahahahahahahahaaa

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil lemonaide at work as well as

Half of a small thai chicken phad se ew

1360/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ham n swiss panini 

Good smear of mayo mustard to dip

1818/ day 

Bran flakes in the bullpen

2222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee black with a lil stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes brunch

400 /day

----------


## RaginCajun

Baja Burger salad from smash burger

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey clubs

----------


## Zodiac82

Lasagna

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake pwo WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1000/DAY

zagga chili been simmering since noon BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier a egg muffin 

Homemade quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Two bacon wrapped venison backstrap wraps and a romaine salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga did good

Wooooooooo spicy and hearty and filling...the wife better hope her sinuses dont clear up in the next few days

1414 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Earlier a egg muffin
> 
> Homemade quest bar


Perfected???

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164797

----------


## RaginCajun

> Perfected???


Definitely better

Made another one tonight and it came out pretty damn close.

Bought some stuff called Fiberyum, basically it's the same stuff as the same ingredient in a quest bar.

So here is the recipe I used:

3 full tablespoons of Fiberyum powder (they do have some syrup as well) and 4 tablespoons of water, mix in a bowl and put in microwave for 20-30 sec. It basically makes the syrup.

Next, I added in a heaping tablespoon of dark chocolate cocoa powder and stirred. Then I added in half a scoop of vanilla protein powder and stirred. I then added the rest of the protein powder and stirred until it made a dough looking ball. I added in some natty pb at the end to give it another layer of flavor.

Next, got some Saran Wrap and sprayed lightly with oil, and poured the mixture onto it. Then just formed a bar and put in the freezer for 30 minutes. You can eat it out of the bowl and it tastes like cake batter!

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade dark chocolate and natty pb quest bar

And some almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

I like cake batter

----------


## zaggahamma

*love

----------


## zaggahamma

A fig

Didnt like

1444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## SlimmerMe

grilled shrimp
rice
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats with milk 

2400/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Thawed out a reeses egg in my mouth 

2525/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164798"/>


What kind of bacon is the Zagga...looks chewy and plump

Celeste pizza

Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

> What kind of bacon is the Zagga...looks chewy and plump
> 
> Celeste pizza
> 
> Turkey club


not chewy for sure....LOATHE chewy bacon....theres a grocer named Aldi spreading thru florida....they carry a lot of quality products on the cheap...this bacon happens to be apptleton farms...3.49 for the whole pound....absolutely love crispy bacon....if i buy in bulk (4lbs.) i can sometimes get oscar mayer or kirkland(costco generic) it around 3.00 a lb at sams or costco

sip of crytal light and 200 mg caffeine

up on the scale this morn...holding 226 and change....might go for a reweigh in an hour

----------


## zaggahamma

This beast goin in oven now for 3pm break fast/lunch /dinner prework

----------


## RaginCajun

had some terrible chinese food!

damn kung pao chicken was terrible!

small carb up

----------


## zaggahamma

ate about 500 cals of dat

sips of crystal light

505/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> not chewy for sure....LOATHE chewy bacon....theres a grocer named Aldi spreading thru florida....they carry a lot of quality products on the cheap...this bacon happens to be apptleton farms...3.49 for the whole pound....absolutely love crispy bacon....if i buy in bulk (4lbs.) i can sometimes get oscar mayer or kirkland(costco generic) it around 3.00 a lb at sams or costco
> 
> sip of crytal light and 200 mg caffeine
> 
> up on the scale this morn...holding 226 and change....might go for a reweigh in an hour


Ok...we have that here...yeh they are cheap...decent quality on alot of products too

Fruit bowl

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164809

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout - Homemade cinnamon vanilla quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled pork chop

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade dark chocolate and natty pb quest bar. I ate it straight out of the bowl, tastes like brownie batter!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites thai food earlier 

Midnight to 230am: mini wheats with milk. ..chili...2 reeses egg

2222/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Few bites thai food earlier
> 
> Midnight to 230am: mini wheats with milk. ..chili...2 reeses egg
> 
> 2222/ day


Lol..I was on the same kick...I had a celestial pizza with shredded chicken on it at about 1am... then at 230 I had milk cpl oreos and maple sugar pop tarts


Bowl of raisin nut bran

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol..I was on the same kick...I had a celestial pizza with shredded chicken on it at about 1am... then at 230 I had milk cpl oreos and maple sugar pop tarts Bowl of raisin nut bran


Describe that celestial pizza, sounds heavenly

----------


## RaginCajun

This!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Describe that celestial pizza, sounds heavenly


Lol...stupid auto correct..Celeste

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol..I was on the same kick...I had a celestial pizza with shredded chicken on it at about 1am... then at 230 I had milk cpl oreos and maple sugar pop tarts
> 
> 
> Bowl of raisin nut bran


i was so low calorie coming home from work.....wonder if i ate the chili first i wouldnt have needed the cereal and saved 700 calories because i wasnt that hungry but needed to eat and that huge bowl of cereal seemed to act as an appetizer

sip of water and 200 mg caffeine

225.1 on the ricter scale this morn...hopin for a reweigh before brunch

----------


## zaggahamma

Small portion of chicken beef and pork thai pineapple curry fried rice 

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

613/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil watermelon 

650

----------


## RaginCajun

Sausage/egg/cheese muffin 

Beer

Lil hoddy totty

----------


## RaginCajun

Doing some spaghetti and meatballs, and a lil garlic bread 

And of course Vino!

----------


## Zodiac82

4 sausage egg burritos
Mcdbl

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken combo
Chicken tenders

----------


## SlimmerMe

Baby back ribs
baked potato
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Through the night...picked at a few thai noodles n broccoli n chicken 

.613 pint ben n jerrys pistschio

Few cashews

Lemonaide 

1555

Headin home to nom on a bit of a brisket sammy..maybe a cinamon n sugar mini donut dipped in raspberry puree

bowls of mini wheats w milk

1 reeses egg

2777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of bran flakes with cold milk and splenda

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Baby back ribs
> baked potato
> Pinot Grigio


yum




> Through the night...picked at a few thai noodles n broccoli n chicken
> 
> .613 pint ben n jerrys pistschio
> 
> Few cashews
> 
> Lemonaide
> 
> 1555
> ...


U bad bad man..lol


2 dbl cheeseburgers

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl chili coming up at 5pm

700 ish

bacon sammy bringing to work with......

1200

lemonaide/water at work will equal

1360/day

see ya at 11pm

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164824

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

1999 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites shrimp pad thai 

.77 reeses egg 

2222 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with a lil stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

instant coffee made with .5 cup milk

2 splenda

brand is colcafe....lil strong...its of the cuban coffee varietals

----------


## 73rr

6 eggs, 2 slices of whole wheat bread. 

2nd meal= oatmeal, tablespoon of Brown sugar and a banana.

Pre workout and peanut butter. As much as I can eat on the way to the gym.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half

300/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil watermelon

333/day

----------


## 73rr

5 chicken and avacado tacos with a horribly home made post work out shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my 16.5 hour fast with Grilled chicken poboy and baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

936/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Mornin...chicken fried rice

Breakfast...Turkey club

To gym...Turkey club

Now...steak and fruit bowl

----------


## 73rr

Beef and broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half

1316/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Spoonful of natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164833"/> Ate half 1316/ day


Ah man that looks good

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164833"/>
> 
> Ate half
> 
> 1316/ day





> Ah man that looks good


Hell yeh it does



Attachment 164835

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pieces of cheese 

Baked redfish topped with pico

Spinach salad

----------


## [email protected]

Baked chicken breast and a green smoothie.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Few pieces of cheese 
> 
> Baked redfish topped with pico
> 
> Spinach salad


Redfish sounds incredible 

I think cheddars came out with a blackened redfish 

Cant wait2 try

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes that pizza was good

After short walk at epcot 

Came home and made an incredible sammy

Ham bacon swiss panini 

Mayo/ mustard smear

Bowl of mini wheats with ice cold milk 

2300 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 reeses eggs

2555 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb and tuna

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

low fat cottage cheese, hummus, raw smoked salmon, and oatmeal. COSTCO rules

----------


## zaggahamma

> low fat cottage cheese, hummus, raw smoked salmon, and oatmeal. COSTCO rules


yup i gotta get over there and get the 6lb bag of frozen strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

medium bowl of bran flakes

333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

i am going to report myself

whole MOD meat lover's pizza

feel energized!

REPORTED!

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak and turkey

Big bowl if fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

yum city

950/day

----------


## RaginCajun

sausage, cheese, egg muffin

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

tuna, oatmeal, and slimy ass dark green seaweed with beef. decent

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 lb shrimp scampi 

Baked tater butter/sc/s/p

Lil crystal light

1444/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fresh fried redfish and speckled trout

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of that

And graham crackers with milk 

1919 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sunflower kernels yum

2050

----------


## zaggahamma

Reeses egg 

2200

mini wheats w milk

2666

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

oatmeal, tuna, blended brussel sprouts, and coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black with stevia

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham and cheese crossaint

----------


## 73rr

Oatmeal meal, banana.

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light

200 mg caffeine

228 on scale!?! seems days after gym when i dont go to work i carry/hold more weight....i guess the muscles suck up the water??

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with milk splenda raisins

400/day

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

hummus, oatmeal, blended veggies, raw salmon

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken pineapple fried rice

Soup and salad

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice pizza

Water

666 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

more rice n chicken (barely any chicken)

----------


## 73rr

Pre work out turkey legs 2. Sweet Potato. 

Post workout chicken salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Sunflower kernels so fn yum 

Few sips coke

888/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Quest bar
Cpl carb bars

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

Doenjang-jjigae (Fermented soybean paste stew mixed with fresh salad,) kimchee and a slice of pumpernickel bread. i broke down and ate 2 pieces of spam too : ( 
nothing but protein, water, and veggies until tomorrows breakfast.

----------


## RaginCajun

This

And a protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164876

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black

homemade quest bar (vanilla/cinnamon, tastes like a cinnamon roll)

----------


## zaggahamma

after work last night had a brisket philly few ff and a 14oz hag n daaz (yup im a fat bastard all right)

gonna weigh in today in a minute anyway

gym day today

ended 2777 /wednesday

----------


## zaggahamma

back to 223lbs and change

200mg caffeine lil crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

> This
> 
> And a protein shake


u bought ketchup at wannaburger? i never ate there...actually never seen a wannaburger

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

kimchee jjigae and raw salmon

----------


## RaginCajun

> u bought ketchup at wannaburger? i never ate there...actually never seen a wannaburger


whataburger is not a bad burger joint, they are mainly in texas

actually, they sell it by the bottle in the store, as well as honey butter and other condiments that they have available.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken shawarma plate with cucumber and tomato salad, and also a tabouti salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> Chicken shawarma plate with cucumber and tomato salad, and also a tabouti salad


indian cuisine?

----------


## zaggahamma

a yummy ham n swiss panini

smear of mayo/mustard mix

crystal light

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

1 of these gems 



525/day

OMG!!!! GONNA B A CHALLENGE TO KEEP OUT OF THOSE!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1 of these gems
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164881"/>
> 
> 525/day
> 
> OMG!!!! GONNA B A CHALLENGE TO KEEP OUT OF THOSE!!!!


Oatmeal raisin???if so my fav man...glass of milk...whoooa

----------


## RaginCajun

> indian cuisine?


nah, its greek or lebonese i think

pretty good but not as good as the place back in Baton Rouge. those lebonese people in BR have it going on!

----------


## RaginCajun

rice with cashews, raisins, and a lil chicken (left overs from yesterday lunch)

----------


## RaginCajun

Few pieces of fried backstrap

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oatmeal raisin???if so my fav man...glass of milk...whoooa


yessir...oatmeal 1 raisin cookies....probably leave em completely out next time....these were the best ever...the wife went by a recipe that had 5 stars.....so crispy and flavorful....only 1 stick of butter for the whole 24!!!!!! lol

----------


## zaggahamma

now walked a mile home from gym

and enjoying a big ole pwo zagga shake

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

1177/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164896

Similar dish from night before

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

finger licken good ribs and mashed sweet tatters

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .55 of the pork steak 

And .777 of the fatty tater

1717 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna pour a bowl of these lil later

Will put me round

2222

----------


## RaginCajun

3 vodka sodas

A philly cheese soft taco

Few pieces of fried venison backstrap 

Protein shake

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon
jasmine rice
asparagus 
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Fatty had2 have a reeses egg

2333

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164897"/>
> 
> Ate .55 of the pork steak
> 
> And .777 of the fatty tater
> 
> 1717 / day


Damn that looks so nicely cooked

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black

homemade dark chocolate and natty pb quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

also coffee as well as 200 mg pill and water

----------


## RaginCajun

Jimmy johns Italian bmt on wheat and salt n vinegar chips

----------


## zaggahamma

.55 a bourbon chicken mall meal

Water

444

----------


## Zodiac82

Celeste pizza

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 164904

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 164904


Looks like a painting /work of art

----------


## zaggahamma

From 530pm til 11pm

Small portion thai phad se ew chicken 

3 oatmeal 1 raisin cookies

Few bites bangcock chicken 

Lemonaide 

1212

Gonna make refreshing 

Zagga shake now 

1818 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks like a painting /work of art


Lol. Thanks..it was delicious 

Bowl of raisin nut bran

----------


## zaggahamma

226.0

before bran flakes splenda raisins milk

404/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two pieces of French toast, two eggs, and some bacon

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 cup thai phad se ew w/chicken

613/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout 

Wooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## zaggahamma

:7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop and a half of protein powder

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 of this

----------


## zaggahamma

700/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two cheeseburgers and few fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Small serving of chocolate pudding/graham crackers/real whipped cream round 6

Sunflower seeds round 9

Lemonaide 

30 min ago medium chocolate n cookies n cream shake

1999/ day

pistachio hag n daaz

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine

223.2lbs

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 of a big plain homemade burger on toasted 2/3 bun

lil mayo/must

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

fresh cut ripe kiwi

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two oatmeal protein flapjacks topped with natty pb and sugar free maple syrup

Fried egg

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout juice!

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl mini wheats n milk round 130

few sips crystal light now

777/day

bringing hamburger helper cheeseburger to work

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken thighs and chicken/pepper jack cheese sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Burger and fries

Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake round midnight 

2500

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with a lil stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water 

200mg caffeine pill

224.2 on the richter scale

----------


## zaggahamma

223.8  :Smilie: 

Now bran flakes milk splenda 7 raisins

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with a grilled chicken Sammy on wheat and some sweet potato fries

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1010

----------


## RaginCajun

2 small pieces of venison backstrap

----------


## RaginCajun

Steak and sautéed spinach

----------


## zaggahamma

1360/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein pudding

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana almond granola With cold milk 

1777 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Changed it up and had some breakfast 

Low sugar cereal with a scoop of protein and almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee, black with stevia

----------


## Charlie67

Awful, dried out, ground turkey with a cup of brown rice. Honestly, it sucks. But it fits well in the grand scheme.

----------


## RaginCajun

breakfast taco - tortilla, egg, bacon, sprinkle of cheese, and sirracha

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and caffeine pill

ended yesterday with some garbage 

totalling 3200/monday

----------


## zaggahamma

.55 big bowl bran flakes with milk splenda and raisins

dog got rest

275/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken Sammy on wheat with avocado 

Side salad

----------


## RaginCajun

A yummy watermelon Popsicle

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake wooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

888

----------


## zaggahamma

pork steak portion like few days ago

lil augratin taters

UH HUH!!!!

lil crystal light
1500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

3 eggs fried in coconut oil topped with pico and an avocado 

A lil later on, chocolate and natty pb protein puddin'

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

2020

----------


## [email protected]

General Tso chicken and rice. Egg roll with hot mustard.

----------


## zaggahamma

Fatty mcbutterpants had 4 oatmeal cookies

2 sips milk 

2500 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Low sugar cereal, scoop of protein, and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine

226.6lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli Sante Fe Chicken Sammy with baked chips

And a of course, a soft serve ice cream in a cone!

Reported fatty!

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice stuffed pizza

Now fatty asks for alfredo for crust

Then a kids sample choc chip cookie at publix while shopping for bananas 

Crystal light to drink of course 

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Endured a disney movie at disney springs

Hit the pringles and 3 oatmeal cookies 

1212/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Few slices of cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna wrassle this for a minute

----------


## zaggahamma

Dog only got a bite

Lil salty otherwise yum city

1850

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked venison sausage and a lil steak

Stir fry veggies

A lil later, homemade protein bar , dark chocolate and natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with stevia and a tad bit of creamer

Two breakfast tacos

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164976"/> Gonna wrassle this for a minute


Yuuummmmm 

What is that goodness?

Steak sammy?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yuuummmmm 
> 
> What is that goodness?
> 
> Steak sammy?


yessir.....chuck roast sliced

swiss

toasted bun

mayo horeseradish hint of mustard

----------


## zaggahamma

ended at 2999

after some gargabe

thats why

228.2 this morn

----------


## RaginCajun

Just piled it on!

Footlong chicken philly with a bag of chips

Grapefruit Sculpin IPA

----------


## zaggahamma

cup o zagga chili

375/day

----------


## zaggahamma

banana

kiwi

505/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

wooooooooooooooooooooooo

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Gonna wrassle this for a minute


Nuther one of these. ...maybe tad smaller and doggy got 3 or 4 bites 

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana 

1736/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Wheres all the nommers!!??

Granola with milk 

2150

----------


## zaggahamma

4 pringles 

2/3 of a freshly made BACON sammy

Crystal light 

2500

----------


## zaggahamma

2.5 miniatute reeses eggs

2666

----------


## RaginCajun

Oats, scoop of protein, and a lil cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of watered down crystal light with caffeine

and also oats



gonna eat a nanner too probably only half this bowl

361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

added .5 tbsp natty pb

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had meatball soup and a brisket flauta 

Few chips and salsa

----------


## zaggahamma

lil hungry again b4 the gym so

shared another nanner and natty pb with dog

505/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chewy granola bar

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of that ^^^^

& a bacon sammy 

Crystal light sipping

2300/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Good size bowl of mini wheats with ice cold milk 

2888

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops of protein powder, oats, and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of a med rare to rare homemade burger on cuban bread

350/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

Banana 

777

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

hummus artichoke hearts and 200g raw salmon

roughly 400 cal

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164994"/>


Oh yeh 



Attachment 165008

----------


## SlimmerMe

Spinach salad with pesto chicken and shrimp.
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

tuna - 20g protein, washed artichoke hearts, <1/3 cup oatmeal, and 7g fish oil

----------


## zaggahamma

Lemonaide n few sunflower kernels 

Lil sizzling duck

From

7-11pm

Then zagga shake at midnight

1999/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165019

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165019


u on a diet ? thats like half your normal spread

----------


## Zodiac82

> u on a diet ? thats like half your normal spread


Lol..I was waiting. For someone to notice...not so much that I'm on a diet...I'm trying to eat a lot cleaner for some of my meals..especially dinner...my wife is eatin cleaner too so that makes it easier to eat better although my portions are still big....
We're on vacation down in Myrtle Beach SC now so I'm still gonna pig out lol...but for the most part my friend I'm tryin to make my meals better

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol..I was waiting. For someone to notice...not so much that I'm on a diet...I'm trying to eat a lot cleaner for some of my meals..especially dinner...my wife is eatin cleaner too so that makes it easier to eat better although my portions are still big....
> We're on vacation down in Myrtle Beach SC now so I'm still gonna pig out lol...but for the most part my friend I'm tryin to make my meals better


damn bro enjoy that beach....we are going for 2 nights next monday ...st. augustine (1st time there) cant believe we waited til end of summer but never too late

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol..I was waiting. For someone to notice...not so much that I'm on a diet...I'm trying to eat a lot cleaner for some of my meals..especially dinner...my wife is eatin cleaner too so that makes it easier to eat better although my portions are still big.... We're on vacation down in Myrtle Beach SC now so I'm still gonna pig out lol...but for the most part my friend I'm tryin to make my meals better


Nice, enjoy my man

I think AG (almostgone) lives out that way. May want to hit him up for grub down spots!

And yeah, I was wondering the same thing, looked like half your normal plates! Haha

----------


## zaggahamma

contemplating 

bacon eggs cuban toast or

bran flakes with the works

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had bacon, 2 eggs, a Cinnabon pull aparts (crack like), and a glass of OJ

----------


## zaggahamma

reported^^

bran flakes loaded

400/day

----------


## Marsoc

Lasts huniting seasons venicine

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lasts huniting seasons venicine


Nice, doing the same here later on

----------


## RaginCajun

> reported^^ bran flakes loaded 400/day


Dammit!

Chicken pad Thai, spicy!

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn bro enjoy that beach....we are going for 2 nights next monday ...st. augustine (1st time there) cant believe we waited til end of summer but never too late


Thanks man...honestly we find the end of the summer a better time for the beaches...less crowded...the kids are back in school for the most part...but I guess u bein from the Disney World area..bein crowded is somethin ur used to lol



> Nice, enjoy my man
> 
> I think AG (almostgone) lives out that way. May want to hit him up for grub down spots!
> 
> And yeah, I was wondering the same thing, looked like half your normal plates! Haha


Thanks ..yeh I recall him saying somethin about the area before

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165026

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165027

----------


## RaginCajun

Zodiac those are some fancy looking drinks!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Zodiac those are some fancy looking drinks!


Nah just colorful lol...one was a voodoo juice in a bucket..the other was there version on long Island ice tea...wasnt good but by the time I drank it it didn't matter lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165028

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^yummmmm

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Lots of mini wheats n milk 1888

----------


## RaginCajun

Two scoops of protein powder, almond milk, and a dash of cinnamon 

Coffee with a lil French vanilla creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken philly hoagie with a side salad 

still hungry

need to drink more water

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165041

----------


## zaggahamma

round 1pm had 3/4 of a boob

and a small frosty

400ish/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl bran flakes

700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites pizza

On my 3rd vodka lemonaide 

1221

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165065

----------


## RaginCajun

This and some protein puddin

----------


## zaggahamma

> This and some protein puddin


Wtf u mean this? U mean some of this right?

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more bites pizza 
1555

Cocoa puffs with milk

1936/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther bowl cocoa puffs 

AND

A FN PINT OF BEN AND JERRYS VANILLA 

WOOOOOOOOO! ! ! 

3333/DAY

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wtf u mean this? U mean some of this right?


This = stuffed peppers

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops of protein, some flax/chia, and almond milk 

Vanilla cappuccino (kerig not Starcracks)

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wtf u mean this? U mean some of this right?


Lol.. eatin Z style portions there RC...

----------


## Zodiac82

> Lol.. eatin Z style portions there RC...


Sorry that was a cheesy self dub..lol



Attachment 165080

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165081

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tilapia and asparagus. Yum

----------


## zaggahamma

> This = stuffed peppers


lol i meant u didnt eat all them?

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes for the old man

375/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol i meant u didnt eat all them?


Haha no way but put a good dent in it

----------


## RaginCajun

General tsoa's chicken, brown rice, and hot n sour soup

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

963/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165086

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^ down it!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two chorizo venison stuffed peppers

----------


## RaginCajun

Vanilla cinnamon protein puddin

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheeseburger macaroni 

1515 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites of a.leftover breaded pork steak

2 small reeses eggs

1919

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165087

----------


## zaggahamma

Sweet lookin spread zodiac

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

That boob was probably close to 12 oz huge thick filet

Didnt think the foreman would cook it I didn't flatten it at all but came out perfect

Ate 1/4....shared with the wife dog and cat

2200

----------


## zaggahamma

Half bowl granola With cold milk 

2444/ all she wrote

----------


## Euroholic

10 pieces of kfc hot and spicy 6 chicken nuggets and a potato gravy and 0.6L mountain dew. Such a fat cvnt!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sweet lookin spread zodiac


Dude that food was amazing...place called Senior Frogs....I don't like guacamole but I was spreading theirs all over my chimichanga.... ( that sounded a lil weird lol)...



> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165088"/>


Juicy

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165097

----------


## RaginCajun

Two breakfast tacos - tortilla, egg, bacon, dabble of cheese and sirrachi

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dude that food was amazing...place called Senior Frogs....I don't like guacamole but I was spreading theirs all over my chimichanga.... ( that sounded a lil weird lol)...
> 
> 
> Juicy


yeh i lol´d after reading the guacamole inuendo

theres a senior frogs here in orlando

might have to try since our go to tijuana flats changed ownership and last visit didnt pass my extreme vetting

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and caffeine pill

up to 229 on the richter scale this morn

----------


## Zodiac82

> yeh i lol´d after reading the guacamole inuendo
> 
> theres a senior frogs here in orlando
> 
> might have to try since our go to tijuana flats changed ownership and last visit didnt pass my extreme vetting


Good food...good entertainment...it's like a "interactive" style restaurant...nothin over the top ..just a fun place to eat...drink are made well too

----------


## RaginCajun

had fried chicken fingers and fries

Reported Fatty!

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of mini wheats

500

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165105



Attachment 165106

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## Euroholic

> Two breakfast tacos - tortilla, egg, bacon, dabble of cheese and sirrachi



Breakfast taco? Now i have heard everything. I want one!!!!!! No mexicans down here tho.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Breakfast taco? Now i have heard everything. I want one!!!!!! No mexicans down here tho.


Come get them, there are plenty here to work on your strawberry farm

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese with scoop of protein powder, lil almond milk and some chia/flax mix

----------


## Euroholic

> Come get them, there are plenty here to work on your strawberry farm


Hahaha mate i laughed!!!!!! yea we normally use asians or european backpackers. I wouldn't mind some hot birds tho you know the type HAZ froths over?  :Smilie:

----------


## Euroholic

Lamb chops, brown rice(cause im not racist) and grilled mushrooms

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165111

----------


## zaggahamma

Low cal day

Rest of day since cereal was..

Chickfila sammy

Lil lemonaide and water

And just finished a zagga shake 

1818

----------


## Euroholic

Heading to the shops. I Litterally only have water and a turkish delight chocolate bar. Food does not last long around here!!!!

----------


## Euroholic

Fry this cvnt up!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

rc might

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Dog got one big bite

it was so fn tender and juicy and the onion roll was so fn fresh

lil sliced onioins as well and lil mayo ketchup

my fatass is full

555/day

preworkout

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey and egg sandwhiches

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake in 15 min

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

1133/day

----------


## Marsoc

Deer steak, plain except a little "yum yum sauce ".

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165123

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165124

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165127



Attachment 165128

----------


## RaginCajun

Breakfast- two breakfast tacos 

Lunch - cup of turkey chili, Caesar salad, and a turkey sammy 

Supper - chorizo stuffed pepper and some cottage cheese with protein powder and natty PB

----------


## Euroholic

Rice, chicken

----------


## zaggahamma

Good size portion of cheeseburger macaroni 

1818/ day

----------


## Marsoc

Nothing....had a burger after I walked the dogs. About an hour ago lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

2222/woooooooooooo

----------


## zaggahamma

Fatty finished off the rest of the miniature reeses eggs(3)

2500/ day

----------


## Euroholic

White rice and steak about 0.3kg

----------


## RaginCajun

vanilla cappuccino 

two breakfast tacos

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165130

Not much but I'm not training at this moment in time so im keeping it moderate, venicine steak and eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and a 200mg caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

had half shrimp/half oyster poboy for lunch

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165135

----------


## Marsoc

Don't have a gym pass currently nor am I training full throttle or anything. So I just did a quick session on my brother n laws bow flex. Did some curls, hammers curls, triceps extension above head, laying down skull crushers and pressing down.. I'm just easing into the training mode now not so hardcore yet, so before my 1st cycle I'm considering Im somewhat getting conditioned

With that said. Post workout meal. Since I have no whey isololate powder, I ate two venicine steaks with some provolone cheese, a little ranch dressing on A white flour wrap.

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway footlong with chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165137



Attachment 165138



Attachment 165139

----------


## Euroholic

White rice and a 0.5kg t bone rare. And 3 gherkins

----------


## zaggahamma

From 530pm to 1am

Few sunflower kernels 

Few bites cheeseburger macaroni 

Few bites thai chicken/shrimp

Lemonaide 

Fruit infused vodka

And most recently a zagga shake 

1999/ day

----------


## Euroholic

nandos baby!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165140"/> nandos baby!!!!!!!!!!


Looks tasty

----------


## RaginCajun

White chocolate macadamia nut cliff bar and a chocolate muscle milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165140"/>
> 
> nandos baby!!!!!!!!!!


What Is that....looks good

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes

400/day

----------


## Euroholic

> What Is that....looks good






> Looks tasty



Portuguese flame grilled PERi-PERi chicken spicy!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled Salmon
Jasmine Rice
Asparagus
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

picked on thai food last night

lemonaide and grey goose

few sunflower kernels as well

when home grilled(george foreman) a beutiful boob........ and sizzled some bacon.....ate half the boob on a onion roll and all the bacon on an onion roll...mayo involved as well...2 impeccable sammies indeed

then finished with bowl of mini wheats

crystal light thru the night/morning
2666/saturday

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165149

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165149


me too

probably eat half this stuffed pizza slice

lil marinara on side

1st food for 14 hours

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

only ate 1/3

300/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> 1st food for 14 hours
> 
> 400/day


Fasting? ?? Or long shifts

----------


## zaggahamma

small slice of chocolate cake

631/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Fasting? ?? Or long shifts


i usually eat my last meal in the midnight range and then eat again around noon

on average

sleeping on average 2am to 11am

----------


## Zodiac82

> i usually eat my last meal in the midnight range and then eat again around noon
> 
> on average
> 
> sleeping on average 2am to 11am


Gotcha 

Damn...wish I can get 9hrs of sleep...I'm lucky If I can get 4-5

----------


## Euroholic

White rice and beef mince

----------


## zaggahamma

> Gotcha 
> 
> Damn...wish I can get 9hrs of sleep...I'm lucky If I can get 4-5


its not straight though....several wakings

----------


## zaggahamma

lil coffee this morn

rest of the night yesterday was good amount of lemonaide and water 1/3 plate of chicken curry fried rice bowl of granola with milk and .613 zagga shake

2222/day(sunday)

226.9lbs on the richter

----------


## RaginCajun

two eggs, lil sour cream, and salsa on two low carb wraps

cold brew coffee and almond milk

----------


## Marsoc

Only 2 organic. Large brown eggs. Fried in olive oil with 2 slices of ham. No carbs. A light/mild breakfast as I'm not training hard currently.

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon sammy

400/day

----------


## Marsoc

Again not really stocked up on much. Did a little chest routine. And post workout meal was 3 whole eggs., 3 Pieces of ham and since I had no white flour wrap I used a hamburger bun for the carbs and sugar spike..going to follow that up with some coconut oil here in a while. Don't have much lol

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1200/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165172

----------


## zaggahamma

Few tender bbq baby back ribs

Few bites sweet taters

1700/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna finish the night mini wheat style 

2222

----------


## Euroholic

Food on a plane!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

6 or 7 mega m&m's

2333

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Peanut butter sandwich on Ezekiel bread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill with sip of crystal light

227.2 on richter

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had - 2 breakfast tacos - egg, salsa, sour cream on low carb wrap

cold brew coffee with almond milk and stevia

now - jason's deli - salad bar and half a cowboy sammy (brisket and cheddar) and some soft serve

----------


## zaggahamma

226.3  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Earlier, two protein bars. 

Just finished a post WO shake and then 8oz of catfish fillets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes 

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two chicken legs and a protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Tub o tuna and crackers

----------


## Euroholic

White rice, rump steak, corn

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled shrimp
sauteed spinach, asparagus
strawberries
Pinot Grigio

----------


## almostgone

Feeling a tad shaky so a cup of FF plain Chobani w/ a hand full of blueberries.

----------


## zaggahamma

From 6pm-1am

.5 slice pizza

Lil alfred sauce 

Vodka and lemonaide 

Plate of cheeseburger macaroni 

Bowl of mini wheats with milk 

2222/ day

----------


## Euroholic

White rice, rump steak, orange

2030 time for bed!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

eggs, sour cream, salsa, on two low carb wraps

cold brew coffee with almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee sippin after

227.5 weigh in

----------


## RaginCajun

smash burger bacon avocado club burger and sweet pot fries

----------


## Marsoc

Got home from class and had a turkey wrap. (Whole wheat wrap) slice of provolone and turkey lunch meat
Plus a little rand check dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

branflakes around 3pm

after another 14 hour fast i think

404/day

small pot of chili workin....enough for 3 sittings

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165208 post leg session.

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165209. What I had pre workout.

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165218

A little something extra for the chicken. My mom made with some left over sweet corn and stuff from the garden ...how lovely

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165222
Chicken was sticking to the grill. I forgot to coat it. So i brushed them with a secrete biological weapon..aka olive oil.

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165220Attachment 165221

On the grill then in my bowl and in my belly...mixed the chicken (skinned) with the corn etc...stirred in some coconut oil for flavor and fats. With a glass of 2% milk. + a little ranch dressing on there 
PS: that bowl looks small in the pic but it has a radius actually that of a large dinner plate roughly..

PS: I. Working with what I got now. Not even training really hard. No gym member ship etc. so eating what I can and doing what I can when I can

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165220"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165221"/>
> 
> On the grill then in my bowl and in my belly...mixed the chicken (skinned) with the corn etc...stirred in some coconut oil for flavor and fats. With a glass of 2% milk.
> PS: that bowl looks small in the pic but it has a radius actually that of a large dinner plate roughly..


Looks good

----------


## Marsoc

> Looks good


Thank you sir.. 'Twas...'twas. Good lol. That sucatash or whatever it was hit the spot with that chicken.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165226

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Earlier, 6oz grilled chicken with salad greens. 

Just now, 10oz grilled tilapia and baked potato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsoc

> Attachment 165226



Nice!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice!


Thanks....lol...but that's what u call when ut scrapping for food to whip up bcuz u have nothin....not even bread to put the damn burger on lol

----------


## Marsoc

> Thanks....lol...but that's what u call when ut scrapping for food to whip up bcuz u have nothin....not even bread to put the damn burger on lol


Ooh dang lol. I didn't even notice the non bun lol. O well. As long as the beef was quality. Nothing wrong with that plate lol I love me some sweet potatoe fries though. So good

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Meal prep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Thanks....lol...but that's what u call when ut scrapping for food to whip up bcuz u have nothin....not even bread to put the damn burger on lol


Feel your pain brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of chili round 8

Bacon sammy round 930

Chocolate pudding 1130

1999/ day

----------


## Marsoc

A little bed time Peanut butter and jelly sandwich, toasted bread and then put on about 2-2.5 servings worth of peanut butter. Jam . After that I dunk it in a bowl of milk each bite then drink the milk lol. Little fuel for the muscles to feed all night. Slow digesting fat and milk is mainly casein protein (slow digesting )

----------


## zaggahamma

smaller bacon sammy

lil crystal light

2400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Feel your pain brother!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol




> A little bed time Peanut butter and jelly sandwich, toasted bread and then put on about 2-2.5 servings worth of peanut butter. Jam . After that I dunk it in a bowl of milk each bite then drink the milk lol. Little fuel for the muscles to feed all night. Slow digesting fat and milk is mainly casein protein (slow digesting )


After u toast the bread and the the pbj on...put in the microwave for about 20 secs

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken and half cup brown rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 6oz grilled chicken and half cup brown rice 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again^^^




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had two eggs in some low carb wraps

Coffee with creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

whole MOD BBQ chicken pizza

fat kid is stuffed!

----------


## Charlie67

A cup of brown Rice, 150g of chicken, and a cold slice of leftover pizza... because life is too damn short.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Just finished arm workout. 

10oz grilled tilapia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

chili n crackers

breaking 16hours

crystal light as well

444

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pork loin and potatoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsoc

Cutting down an cutting up trees all day and loading and unloading wood.
Attachment 165243
Some ginger salmon mixed with white rice and veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

Two chicken legs, few pieces of cheese, and a dark chocolate and natty pb protein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

3 whole eggs, 1 cup grits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake with some strawberries

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165245
Little snack after a 3 hour long class..leftover ginger salmon with white rice and veggies.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/5 of a homemade zagga burger

lil broccoli

lil crystal light

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165246

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Friday night treat, baked sweet potato and 16oz ribeye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Had some fried chicken fingers and fries for lunch

Protein bar and some pork rinds

Few cervesas

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Had some fried chicken fingers and fries for lunch
> 
> Protein bar and some pork rinds
> 
> Few cervesas


Pork rinds!!!! Man I'd love to have a big ole bag of those right now! Flavored or natural?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165249

tortellinis with tomato and artichoke.

----------


## Marsoc

Pre bedtime peanut butter and jelly. Plus milk. Moooooooooooo!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## Marsoc

Coffee perhaps. For sure 2 whole eggs, and whatever else I can find to slap on it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout shake

575/day

----------


## zaggahamma

33 min ago....

3 small bbq baby back ribs 

Small serving augratin potatoes 

Yum

1111/ day post workout 

Now sippin vodka n lemonaide

----------


## zaggahamma

Sippin all the way to 

1500 cals / day

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165262After loading wood all day

----------


## Marsoc

Thawing out some salmon burgers for a potential weight training session tomorrow. Attachment 165263

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

Bacon sammy 

2444 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Cpl blueberry muffins...
Eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeee

----------


## Marsoc

3 whole eggs, coffee with coconut oil.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

strip of bacon

slice of dry toast

.163 tbsp natty pb

lil crystal light

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Currently smoking a brisket and ribs. Also doing some redfish on the smoker, corn on the cob, and twice baked potatoes

----------


## Marsoc

Decided to start my own, "what are you eating " thread simply because why not..and it's not s thread of a known scammer and didn't want to contribute to it racking 1000 like Marcus300's thread lol. Just saying. Feel free to add to it..later dudes

----------


## zaggahamma

from 555pm-945pm

thai fried rice with chicken and curry also thai pad se ew chicken and shrimp 

130am-now 

a zagga shake

yummy evening and low cal day

1666/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

3 whole eggs half, cup oatmeal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

post cardio - scoop of protein, almond milk, cup of frozen strawberries/mango/pineapple, and some hazelnut caffeine juice

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's deli - Santa Fe grilled chicken Sammy with baked chips

Small soft serve in a cone (god I wanted more!!!)

Fatty loves ice cream!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken, 1.5 cups cooked turnip greens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165299

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165299"/>


Almost looks too healthy for you

haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes earlier

now pwo zagga shake

900/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Almost looks too healthy for you
> 
> haha!


Lol...been a while since I've had just good ol eggs and oats

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of pizza 

Lil alfredo sauce 

From my neighborhood Italian restaurant 

Woooooooooooo 

1444/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Baked redfish and twice baked potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoops of protein, almond milk, and a lil natty pb

----------


## zaggahamma

> Baked redfish and twice baked potato


Man that sounds perfect

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk for dessert 

1888/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165303

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites shrimp and chicken phad se ew 

Lil chocolate / peanuts 

2333 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of bran flakes 

2626/ day 

Fatty has to be full to go to sleep

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man that sounds perfect


It twas lovely and real simple

----------


## RaginCajun

scoop of protein, almond milk, lil cold brew coffee, and a handful of frozen fruit (strawberries/mango/pineapple). also a dash of some hazelnut caffeinated juice.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Earlier a pure protein bar

6 oz grilled chicken breast, half cup brown rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwfeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Bacon avocado club burger on wheat with sweet pot fries

----------


## SlimmerMe

Kashi Golean cereal
skim milk
coffee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

5oz grilled steak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

fasted til 3 or 4 again....seems like a trend.....we´ll see if its beneficial...seem pretty lean lately

and weighing in at 225 and change

so all today on no gym day was

4/5 of a all beef hotdog

bowl of mini wheats w milk

and bout to finish a lemon martini (simply lemonaide , vodka, ice) in a martini glass

gonna bring a few more for ride to live music and guacamole n chips

----------


## Zodiac82

> fasted til 3 or 4 again....seems like a trend.....we´ll see if its beneficial...seem pretty lean lately
> 
> and weighing in at 225 and change
> 
> so all today on no gym day was
> 
> 4/5 of a all beef hotdog
> 
> bowl of mini wheats w milk
> ...


U check out senior frogs yet???


Earlier couple turkey and egg wraps....


Now


Attachment 165313

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off the day with:

Protein shake, sunflower seeds, smoked brisket low carb wrap with roasted corn

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pure protein bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

scoop of protein, almond milk, lil cold brew coffee, and a handful of frozen fruit (strawberries/mango/pineapple). also a dash of some hazelnut caffeinated juice.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken breast, half cup brown rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> U check out senior frogs yet???
> 
> 
> Earlier couple turkey and egg wraps....
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> Attachment 165313


walked RIGHT by it last night on our way to adobe gilas hoping live music was gonna be there....

they make the guac to order there too but it wasnt as good so WILL TRY NEXT TIME...

weather finally easing up a bit it was a nice night with breeze

----------


## zaggahamma

ended last night at 2500 cals

now kawfffeeee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Shoulders:

3 sets standing military press
3 sets upright rows
3 sets front DB raises
2 sets DB flys
3 sets shrugs 

6oz grilled chicken breast, one cup pasta 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

> walked RIGHT by it last night on our way to adobe gilas hoping live music was gonna be there....
> 
> they make the guac to order there too but it wasnt as good so WILL TRY NEXT TIME...
> 
> weather finally easing up a bit it was a nice night with breeze


Lol cool . 

Turkey club...grapes...

----------


## zaggahamma

Nathans all beef dog round 230

just finished small bowl bran flakes

631/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken breast, half cup pasta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

for lunch, had jason's deli - half a deli cowboy (brisket sammy) and side salad. of course i had some soft serve!

now, scoop of protein and almond milk.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> for lunch, had jason's deli - half a deli cowboy (brisket sammy) and side salad. of course i had some soft serve!
> 
> now, scoop of protein and almond milk.


Love me some brisket!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

almost bought a whole brisket at sams club the other day

handled it like a baby for a few minutes then put it back

never made one so need to google it....i dont have a smoker so wondering if i would ruin it by just baking it like a roast

cuz i love me some brisket too

only 2.58 a lb!!!!!!!!!!!

zagga shake now yum

1200/day

----------


## Euroholic

Steak and pork schnitzel

----------


## Zodiac82

> almost bought a whole brisket at sams club the other day
> 
> handled it like a baby for a few minutes then put it back
> 
> never made one so need to google it....i dont have a smoker so wondering if i would ruin it by just baking it like a roast
> 
> cuz i love me some brisket too
> 
> only 2.58 a lb!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hop over to Sfla80s cookin thread and ask him. 

Wendys spicy chicken

Then


Attachment 165321
Oh my

----------


## RaginCajun

More smoked brisket and some twice baked taters

Protein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Hop over to Sfla80s cookin thread and ask him. 
> 
> Wendys spicy chicken
> 
> Then
> 
> 
> Attachment 165321
> Oh my


Love me some Wendy's spicy chicken too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Grilled chicken, black eyed peas and potatoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

One cup cottage cheese, casein shake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hop over to Sfla80s cookin thread and ask him. 
> 
> Wendys spicy chicken
> 
> Then
> 
> 
> Attachment 165321
> Oh my


Ok i will

How many o dem fatty makers did u eat? All 6?

----------


## zaggahamma

Speaking of fatty behavior 

Just finished a small cookies and cream shake 

After small plate spaghetti n meat sauce

And a chickfila filet (sammy no bread)

2100-2200/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of granola With cold milk 

2500 / day 

Fatty is fairly full

----------


## Noles12

Just made a spur of the moment decision to begin bulking again through the end of the year. So at 2:00am I am eating 8 oz of chicken, 2 cups of rice, 100 g broccoli.

----------


## almostgone

10 oz. of grilled chicken and a huge amount of steamed Napa cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, and bok choy.

----------


## almostgone

> Just made a spur of the moment decision to begin bulking again through the end of the year. So at 2:00am I am eating 8 oz of chicken, 2 cups of rice, 100 g broccoli.


Good to see you around, Noles.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Love me some Wendy's spicy chicken too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats all I get from there..and there "sprite" which I swear has somethin else in it illegal lol



> Ok i will
> 
> How many o dem fatty makers did u eat? All 6?


lol..no I only took a bite out of one...new place called sugar shack opened near us...took bite of that caramel and bacon one in the back




> Just made a spur of the moment decision to begin bulking again through the end of the year. So at 2:00am I am eating 8 oz of chicken, 2 cups of rice, 100 g broccoli.


Been a while

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pure protein bar and black coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

scoop of protein, almond milk, lil cold brew coffee, and a handful of frozen fruit (strawberries/mango/pineapple). also a dash of some hazelnut caffeinated juice.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

5oz grilled ground beef, half cup brown rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Just had amazing brisket 

At a newer bbq chain/place / closes on sundays like chickfila 

Wife and I shared their brisket tacos and brisket sammy lil jalapeño cornbread green beans fries 

Threw some away cuz too much but we were super impressed happy and full

666/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just had amazing brisket At a newer bbq chain/place / closes on sundays like chickfila Wife and I shared their brisket tacos and brisket sammy lil jalapeño cornbread green beans fries Threw some away cuz too much but we were super impressed happy and full 666/ day


Yummmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Roast and turkey club Sammy with salt and vinegar chips

----------


## zaggahamma

lil crystal light pre workout

675/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Post WO: whey shake & supreme protein bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

yum

1250/day

vodka lemonaide round game time (opening night NFL)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165340

----------


## zaggahamma

Almost home glad can lost rematch 

Wooooooooo 

1666 after booze

Got thai curry n chicken n fried rice n veggies 

Gonna end between 2150

----------


## zaggahamma

Small 2nd zagga shake

2555

----------


## Back In Black

Pre workout

Oats, egg whites and a little whey.

Then a caffeine tab of 200mg 30 mins before lifting and then 6g BCAA intra workout

----------


## MR-FQ320

Salmon eggs and mayo

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pre workout
> 
> Oats, egg whites and a little whey.
> 
> Then a caffeine tab of 200mg 30 mins before lifting and then 6g BCAA intra workout


what, no proper english muffin?  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

lil leftover twice baked potato, and two breakfast tacos

cold brew coffee with almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

232.1 ON THE RICHTER!!!!!!!!!!

vodka/booze must make you hold water!!!!????

----------


## RaginCajun

> 232.1 ON THE RICHTER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> vodka/booze must make you hold water!!!!????


yes, booze afterwards makes me hold water for a few days.

----------


## Back In Black

> what, no proper english muffin?


They are just called muffins here :7up:

----------


## Back In Black

Cheat night, friends are at my place.

5 different types of curry
Naan breads
Pilau rice 
Poppadoms

Nice.

----------


## Marsoc

Boooo!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a philly cheese steak and some sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 brisket sammy n few bites thai chicken fried rice 

Gin n ginger ale 

1515

Bout to nom on thai chivken curry n fried rice

2020

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil spicy didn't finish but super yum

1919

Mini wheats with milk 

To put the heat out and make fatty happy

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bit more cereal cuz fatty wasnt full

2555

----------


## almostgone

A hefty NY strip, steamed bok choy, Napa cabbage, and leeks. Small red potato.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked brisket and cheddar on low carb wraps

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and caffeine pill

231.1 on the richter down only 1 from yesterday but had booze again..still carrying 3-4-5lbs more than usual

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with cold milk splenda raisins

400/day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Grilled salmon
rice
asparagus
Pinot Grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes zagga style

228.1 on the richter

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of day Sunday few baby backs 

Lil red beans and rice 

Lil panang curry chicken and house fried rice 

Mini wheats with milk 

2222

----------


## almostgone

A couple of really crappy low carb wraps filled with 6 oz of flank steak, a little avacado, lettuce, and a sprinkling of mozzarella cheese.

----------


## RaginCajun

> A couple of really crappy low carb wraps filled with 6 oz of flank steak, a little avacado, lettuce, and a sprinkling of mozzarella cheese.


What kind of wraps ya using?

I normally get the mission low carb ones

----------


## RaginCajun

scoop of protein, almond milk, lil cold brew coffee, and a handful of frozen fruit (strawberries/mango/pineapple). also a dash of some hazelnut caffeinated juice.

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip o water and caffeine pill

226.4 on richter

over a 5lb swing this past week

----------


## RaginCajun

general tsos's chicken made fresh to order and a lot of brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

cream o wheat

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

Yum

888

----------


## RaginCajun

This!

----------


## zaggahamma

> This!


Looks real nice

Prolly havin same tomorrow but bovine protein

----------


## zaggahamma

Tonight gonna nibble on dis

Ate about .613 

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of mini wheats with milk 

1999 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

cold brew coffee with almond milk and a scoop of protein

----------


## RaginCajun

two eggs and a lil bacon on two tortillas and a small bag of cheezits

fat kid is hoooooooongy today

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and caffeine

fatty tip toed in at 225.8 on the richter

----------


## zaggahamma

just made a bowl of hot quaker oats

4 splenda , tbsp brown sugar, tsp of raw florida honey including lil comb

----------


## zaggahamma

ate half 

275/day

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken poboy on wheat hoagie with chips

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165426
And fresh from the garden ...Attachment 165427

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165426
> and fresh from the garden ...Attachment 165427


nice!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake woooooooo

888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

More of that spaghetti and meatballs I posted yesterday

----------


## zaggahamma

.44 slice stuffed pizza 

Couple tbsp yummy alfredo sauce for crust

Few red grapes 

1313

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga spaghetti sauce (basically a meatball n sauce)

1515

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

1969

----------


## RaginCajun

today thus far

breakfast - scoop of protein, some almond milk, and cold brew coffee

lunch - BBQ chicken pizza from MOD

----------


## zaggahamma

bran blakes

228.2

----------


## RaginCajun

Some more sketti and meatballs

----------


## Zodiac82

When fuc*!n life happens and things get messed up

Attachment 165451

----------


## RaginCajun

> When fuc*!n life happens and things get messed up <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165451"/>


Enjoy my man!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Thai food around 8

Zagga shake atound 11

Lil bit o da pizza uh pie round a mid a night a

Lol and a lil alfredo for crust cuz every morsel has to be rich for fatty

Still low cal overall for day

1888

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thai food around 8
> 
> Zagga shake atound 11
> 
> Lil bit o da pizza uh pie round a mid a night a
> 
> Lol and a lil alfredo for crust cuz every morsel has to be rich for fatty
> 
> Still low cal overall for day
> ...


i see you keep posting in the other, WHAT ARE YOU EATING NOW thread.

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier this morning, had 2 scoops of protein, cold brew coffee, and almond milk

smashburger on wheat and few sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

> i see you keep posting in the other, WHAT ARE YOU EATING NOW thread.


yes....i am only subscribe to the 2 nom threads and like one other cant be left out of any nom talk should we shut this one down or what ...what u think...i didnt know the contraversy/illegal activity and such im just over here with my bag o chips  :Smilie: 

zagga shake pwo 

yummer

1122/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> yes....i am only subscribe to the 2 nom threads and like one other cant be left out of any nom talk should we shut this one down or what ...what u think...i didnt know the contraversy/illegal activity and such im just over here with my bag o chips  zagga shake pwo yummer 1122/day


Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

broke 14 hours

with sharing canned corned beef hash with dog

lil crystal light

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl zagga bran flakes

888

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm-1145pm

Few sunflower seeds 

1.63 oz thai tiger tear beef

.5 all beef corn dog

Vodka n lemonaide 

1666

----------


## Marsoc

> broke 14 hours
> 
> with sharing canned corned beef hash with dog
> 
> lil crystal light
> 
> 555/day


555 calories for the day. Man. Are you fasting?

----------


## zaggahamma

> 555 calories for the day. Man. Are you fasting?


That was first meal. ..avg cals for the day 1900-3333

Never fast longer than ridiculously long sleeping patterns of late then 2 hours before eating

----------


## zaggahamma

Shared a plate of spaghetti and meat sauce at midnight 

Then 1.5 bowls cereal

2888/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's deli - half a Santa Fe chicken Sammy on wheat, a side salad, and soft serve cream cone

----------


## zaggahamma

pizza & alfredo en route

out of groceries

prolly eat 555 cals

227.5 on the richter even after 3 nights mixing in the booze moderately

----------


## zaggahamma

fvckers for got the alfredo

maybe did me a favor lol

275/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165509

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165509


Looks great where is that

----------


## zaggahamma

Cookies n cream shake few hours ago

.5 nathans beef dog few min ago 

Few sips coke

1111/day

Bought the brisket!!! Gonna season tonight bake tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looks great where is that


looks like jack n the crack

----------


## RaginCajun

sketti and meatballs

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks great where is that





> looks like jack n the crack


Lol..no good old arbys....one is a turkey gyro. The other the new buffalo chicken sandwhich which is really damn good

----------


## zaggahamma

I thought the fries looked arbyish but never seen pita there im in the mood for arbys now!

Few more sips coke

1133

----------


## Zodiac82

> I thought the fries looked arbyish but never seen pita there im in the mood for arbys now!
> 
> Few more sips coke
> 
> 1133


Yeh they've had the gyro for about 3 months or so...at least in this area...I would assume down there they might even have a bigger selection....hell when when travel down to sc wven the Mcdonald have a better wider selection than what we have here lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites rican bistec n mashed potatoes 

Bowl of mini wheats with milk 

1888

----------


## zaggahamma

Graham crackers with milk

2333

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

170g each, steak and potatoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sea bass and small leafy salad.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sea bass and small leafy salad.


And I am still hungry :/

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today, only had some cold brew coffee and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

228.5 on richter

sip of water and 200mg caffeine

bran flakes a la zagga

----------


## RaginCajun

Philly cheesesteak and baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Pb..with a cpl mini brownies


Then protein peanuts

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake yum city

950/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Earlier, 160g steak, 180g potatoes 

Now: Pure Protein bar




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Last of some venison/pork meatballs and last of some boiled blue crab legs

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Peanut butter sandwich on Ezekiel bread, OJ, black coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pure Protein bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Peanut butter sandwich on Ezekiel bread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

cold brew coffee and almond, egg/bacon/cheese on wheat, and some cheezits

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken wrap and green beans

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165530I assuming rigatoni noodles with basil from the garden since we have tons of it, mini shrimps and cut up asparagus
PS: yeah. It's real tasty. Just trierd it.

----------


## zaggahamma

Nathans all beef dog

Lil mustard

Lil coke

361/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

fiber one bar and a banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to nom on a brisket sammy

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bout to nom on a brisket sammy


Yummmmmmmmm

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken, 200g roasted potatoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Burrito

----------


## Marsoc

...nothiiiing..........

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Peanut butter on Ezekiel bread, OJ, black coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Peanut butter sandwich on Ezekiel bread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200 mg caffeine

227.6 on zagga scale

----------


## zaggahamma

lil brisket

lil horsey sauce

lil more crystal light

222/day
Edit / Delete Edit Post Quick reply to this message Reply Reply With Quote Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl zagga flakes

555

----------


## InternalFire

Ton of steamed veggies, cheese and beef

Sent from my eyePhone

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

7oz pork loin, 200g potatoes, 400g black eyed peas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

well, zagga got me with the brisket!

had a brisket sammy on jalapeño cheese bread with green beans and baked beans.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

My wife.. sorry no pics! lol : O

----------


## Juced_porkchop

mmm i think im going to make today my cheat day and maybe fill up on some Chinese or thia food and hit it hard tomorrow all carbed up (my workout that is) : ) feel tired today and not much for stims.. feels like a lazy sunday today lol must be the weather ( about to rain) and electromagnetic field shift in the earth/my area in relation to that. some feel it in their knees but i know it goes much deeper than that when it come to the magnetic fields, energy and even solar flairs hitting the earth at times, that can affect many things.
Sheldon out! ha

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pure protein bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Almonds....and turkey club

----------


## zaggahamma

> mmm i think im going to make today my cheat day and maybe fill up on some Chinese or thia food and hit it hard tomorrow all carbed up (my workout that is) : ) feel tired today and not much for stims.. feels like a lazy sunday today lol must be the weather ( about to rain) and electromagnetic field shift in the earth/my area in relation to that. some feel it in their knees but i know it goes much deeper than that when it come to the magnetic fields, energy and even solar flairs hitting the earth at times, that can affect many things.
> Sheldon out! ha


i´m guessing this could be a play on the show big bang theory?

----------


## zaggahamma

FN started a brisket and loaded baked potato soup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eat that around halftime! go pats!!!!!!!!!

now pwo zagga shake WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1111/DAY

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken, 250g roasted potatoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Small brisket sammy

1555

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

All this talk of brisket....mmmmmmm!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Whopperito

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites of pizza 

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil of that said soup

And bowl of mini wheats with milk 

2500

----------


## RaginCajun

for breakfast had an egg, sausage, cheese sammy on wheat and some chips

----------


## RaginCajun

lunch - grilled chicken club and fries. also had a pumpkin ale

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 stuffed pizza lil alfredo 

Water

Navel orange 

505 /day

----------


## Zodiac82

> .5 stuffed pizza lil alfredo
> 
> Water
> 
> Navel orange
> 
> 505 /day


Lil personal pizza...pizza Hut

----------


## Zodiac82

What started out as a poor man concoction...turned out to be sooooooo good 

Attachment 165554

----------


## zaggahamma

rest of night last night

lil thai curry chicken and rice

1 strong vodka lemoniade

few more bites of my left over italian snack

half dozen chocoalate almonds

ended round 1888 for Friday

and 266.6 lbs on richter scale today (4lbs less than yesterday) (always less on gym days)

----------


## zaggahamma

sharin a brisket sammy with dog

and hoping this pear is perfectly ripe

lil crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

ate 2/3 of the sammy and half the pear

pear was lil mushy / not so juicy

425/day

----------


## zaggahamma

took a few more bites of pear

444/day

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. of flank steak cooked in the pressure cooker, Napa cabbage, 1 cup of rice.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Experiment: ground turkey meatloaf, smoked. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Experiment: ground turkey meatloaf, smoked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good




Attachment 165556

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a bacon sammy

Lemonaide 

Few bites chickfila sammy

Lemonaide 

Quadruple crown / n coke

1666

Headin home for thai chicken curry n fried rice 

2222

----------


## zaggahamma

.613 oatmeal cookie

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

Tiny serving granola Lil milk 

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 serving chocolate almonds 

2555

----------


## zaggahamma

Last of the brisket w lil mashed potatoes 

2800/ day

----------


## almostgone

1.5 cups of spinach, 6.5 oz. of pressure.cooked chicken, and a handful.of alfalfa sprouts w,/ a tablespoon of watered down poppyseed dressing.

----------


## Zodiac82

Homemade Chicken burrito
Bowl of raisin nut bran

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz ground, smoked turkey, 2 slices Ezekiel bread & 1 can of low sodium V8.

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

steel cut oat grouts 1.5 cup and 48g tuna, fruit and honey

----------


## zaggahamma

sip o water and caffeine pill

227.5 on the richter (holdin a bit water those crown and cokes were yummy but woke thirsty as hell)

----------


## almostgone

1.5 cups WW penne pasta, 10 oz. of 90/10 ground beef seasoned w/ garlic and onion powder, cubes of steamed eggplant, and a cup of watered down Ragu sauce. Small sprinkling of Parmesan cheese.

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake

555/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

9oz smoked, ground turkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

5pm-11pm

Lemonaide and tiny bit thai fried rice n chicken 

1075/ day 

Picked up ihop pancakes for home

Gonna eat 3 small pancakes with garbage on top

Put me at 1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt eat all 3 but calories correct

Garbage = butter/syrup plus lil natty pb 

Yum yum

----------


## zaggahamma

Forgot i had made a brisket sammy a few days ago and wrapped it up so now me and dog gonna finish tge brisket

I'll probably eat only 1/4

1888/ day

----------


## almostgone

1 oz. of almonds. Had a shake earlier but it didn't stay with me. :?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

1.5 slices of Ezekiel bread w/peanut butter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

2 multigrain waffles with sugar free syrup 

Scoop of protein and almond milk 

Cold brew coffee and a lil almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Hot roast beef and provolone in a spinach wrap and chips (have to and will be cutting this out!)

----------


## zaggahamma

225.8

bran flakes 

with raisins lil lactose free milk lil heavy cream lil water and splenda

----------


## zaggahamma

only ate half a bowl 

now 200mg caffeine and sip water

333/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken, 2/3rd cup brown rice, handful of cashews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Think thin protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Had a nice Bartlett pear bout an hour ago

400/ day

Bout to start some hamburger helper cheeseburger mac

For pre debate nommin

----------


## zaggahamma

Had a big big plate of that mess

Omg soooooo good...dog got .136 of it only 

1111/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Two grilled chicken legs and a lil grilled pork chop, some cous cous, and a romaine salad with raspberry vinaigrette

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165584

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 servings cheese pringles

1360/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade cookies

Lil milk 

2222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today

pre-workout at 5:15am 

post-workout - scoop of protein, almond milk, and a lil oats.

now - two low carb wraps with an egg and a lil salsa

----------


## RaginCajun

Few Pei Wei lettuce wraps, few chicken wings, and some honey chicken with brown rice

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and caffeine pill

and sipped a lil coffee

now the plan is to get some bran

skipped the weigh in today will reweigh monday

----------


## zaggahamma

375/day...dog got some of the cereal (preworkout)

14lb turkey in oven....giblets boiling just for the extra broth for the stuffing (got the onions and celery chopped and ready to add the stove top later) (GONN BE SOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!!!!)

cranberry sauce being bought later...got frozen peas to steam and grandma making homemade mashed taters and bringing over

prob a fresh baked cookie or 2 at this setting as well

gonna be my pwo meal round 6/6:30

then pwo zagga shake will be dessert round 10

hopefully end between 2,000-2500 cals for day for a slight deficit

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165597

This bad boy!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lemon delight think thin protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165597
> 
> This bad boy!!!!


that is one pretty bird....u goin all in?

----------


## zaggahamma

house has the smell of thanksgiving WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

1.5 cups greek non fat yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .631 of this 

And 3 chocolate chip cookies 

1361 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165600"/> Ate .631 of this And 3 chocolate chip cookies 1361 / day


Yummmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chicken legs, piece of grilled pork chop, and a romaine salad

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

bunch of happy little oysters

----------


## Zodiac82

> that is one pretty bird....u goin all in?


u kno it my man




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165600"/>
> 
> Ate .631 of this
> 
> And 3 chocolate chip cookies
> 
> 1361 / day


Yes siiir lol




> Yummmmmmmmmm


Definitely lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken
Asiago chicken
Sprite

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of a zagga shake 

And 3 chocolate chip cookies 

2333 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl of bran flakes

either 2666 on tuesday or 333 today  :Smilie: 

guess irrelevant

----------


## RaginCajun

Today thus far

2 scoops of protein, almond milk, and oats

Now - grilled chicken Sammy on wheat with fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

COFFEE NOW....WATER AND CAFFEINE PILL A FEW HOURS AGO

gonna heat up leftover thanksgiving style brunch around 4pm as preworkout(545pm back and abs)

prolly eat 555 cals

600/day

----------


## RaginCajun

oh yeah, fat kid had some soft serve at Jason's Deli with lunch!

Reported!

----------


## hammerheart

Binging on pistachios!

----------


## zaggahamma

> oh yeah, fat kid had some soft serve at Jason's Deli with lunch!
> 
> Reported!


i would love a corned beef on rye for dinner from there and salad....never tried the ice cream weirdly

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1111/day

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

Oysters sauteed in vinegar garlic, pepper, and butter with a German pumpernickel bread...

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had some beef jerky

2 chicken legs and a pork chop

Cottage cheese with a lil protein powder and cinnamon

----------


## zaggahamma

few bites of thai chicken n curry n fried rice

didnt like it today....definitely not spicey

1 oatmeal cookie

1361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4 chocolate chip cookies 

1888/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small plate of the last of the turkey n trimmings

2300 & finally full

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfee sippin

----------


## zaggahamma

Sharp cheddar zagga burger

----------


## zaggahamma

lil crystal light 

613/day

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today 

2 low carb wraps, 2 eggs and a lil egg whites, and a lil salsa

Cold brew coffee and almond milk

----------


## almostgone

9 oz.of bone in ribeye fresh of the grill (cooked over sugar maple chunks this time  :Smilie:  ), steamed leeks, and a half of a russet. Trimmed all of the fat off of the ribeye and gave it to the beast.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

A cold Shiner Bock

Blackened chicken breast, sweet pot fries, and broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of pwo zagga shake 

1100 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small bbq short ribs

5 chocolate chip cookies 

2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of a zagga cheddar burger

2444

----------


## zaggahamma

More cookies n lil milk 

Gonna correct this pattern soon

3333

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today, had two low carb wraps with eggs and egg whites

cold brew coffee with almond milk

----------


## Charlie67

3 hard boiled eggs, 6 egg whites, 3 pieces of ...gasp... toast.

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^^êeeghad!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

fried chicken fingers and fries

Reported for being a fatty!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes a la zagga

400/day

small pot of beef n bean chili simmering for tonight

gym around 445 

.5 pwo shake around 630 (only 1 scoop protein left  :Frown:  )

----------


## zaggahamma

sippin coffee

444

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

cheatin tonight! 2 slices of pizza. then it's back to the basics

----------


## zaggahamma

MINI ZAGGA SHAKE AS PROMISED

JUST DID 12 SETS OF GUNS

711/DAY 

 :1laugh:

----------


## RaginCajun

Get it Zagga!

Chicken pad Thai with a fried egg on top and it's hot!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165641

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup o zagga chili 

Bowl of mini wheats with milk 

1600 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 oatmeal cookies 

Fatty at 1969cals

----------


## zaggahamma

Turkey sammy

2400

Fatty is done

----------


## zaggahamma

worked yesterday so low cal as usual

1999 roughly

lil coffee sippin as well as the 200mg caffeine pill.....work today and yard work at home today sadly but should be a good weigh in tomorrow...try to keep my end of work booze low tonight to assure...

...id be happy to match last weigh in of 225.8 but 4 days in the gym this week prolly gonna be a lil higher we will see....

this coffee sucks...off to start the mower...

33/day

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes

444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

That bad boy..lol

Attachment 165655

----------


## zaggahamma

turkey and egg salad on cuban bread

graham crackers

milk

1313/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165656

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Meal prep 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Nice lookin sampler Z

----------


## zaggahamma

> Meal prep 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knockin me out with those American thighs WOOOOOOOOO! !!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice lookin sampler Z


My "go to" at bdub...

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Knockin me out with those American thighs WOOOOOOOOO! !!


I've found that by taking the skin off thighs you still get a high quality protein and a much lower cost than what chicken breast costs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165660

----------


## zaggahamma

> I've found that by taking the skin off thighs you still get a high quality protein and a much lower cost than what chicken breast costs. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cook with thighs as well 9 out of 10 times than breast

----------


## zaggahamma

Tonight cup of chili 

Bite or 2 green curry w chicken. ..cant remember but tio spicy

2 cashews

Lemonaide 

1777

----------


## Irondoc

10 oz deli chicken, 2 slices fat free cheese, 2 pickles and a diet vernors. Cutting sucks.

----------


## RaginCajun

Two scoops of protein, almond milk, cold brew coffee and oats

----------


## RaginCajun

pure protein low sugar protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

gettin feed up

226.3 on the richter

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked half chicken, green beans, and yams

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165663



Attachment 165664

Lil.. brunch with the Mrs

----------


## zaggahamma

lil italian brunch earlier

.5 cup of pasta fajoli

.5 slice 

couple bites veal grinder

500ish

now just finished

a small corned beef sammy like 1/8 of a medium challa

lil ice cold coke

950/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie and a romaine salad

Dark chocolate and almond butter protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil vodka 

Lil oj

Small chicken and rice plate 

Black beans 

Tater salad 

Pumpkin roll a la mode

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more bites chicken rice and beans and tater salad 

1888

----------


## zaggahamma

Bite of a chocolate chip muffin GROSS! All i tasted was vegetable oil

4 chocolate almonds 

1969/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats with milk 

2400

Fatty is full and finished

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165667

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165667


Early work?

Dat salmon n siracha?

Grits n siracha?

Rice n siracha?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Earlier, peanut butter on wheat

Now: 6oz grilled chicken, cup of rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

sipped coffee

after 228.2 weigh in....up 2 from yesterday as of now

----------


## zaggahamma

corned beef sammy (small)

399/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken and one cup rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Early work?
> 
> Dat salmon n siracha?
> 
> Grits n siracha?
> 
> Rice n siracha?


Yeh I'm for work earrrrrrrly...up between 3-340...daily....

But that was was from last night's dinner...post didn't go through....but salmon...rice...and mashed potatoes...with ketchup

----------


## Zodiac82

Now...cpl bananas....

Cpl chicken breasts

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to make and enjoy to the last drop

A ZAGGA SHAKE! !!

1001/ DAY!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to make and enjoy to the last drop

A ZAGGA SHAKE! !!

1001/ DAY!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165677

----------


## zaggahamma

Super small corned beef sammy

Lot of cheddar pringles 

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of mini wheats with milk 

Yum

Fatty full 

2222/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Fasted for first meal. Needed to hit the "reset" button. 

Now: 4oz grilled chicken, one cup rice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

Oat grouts, garlic, and Tuna. family is visiting and they are dragging me all over the god damned place. only good thing about it is my new pants.

gonna post a body fat estimate request photo soon. thinking about increasing calories

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. chicken, 1 cup of lettuce, 1/2 cup of fresh spinach, couple of handfuls of alfalfa sprouts, and some watered down peppercorn dressing. 3 Tbsp. of pumpkin seeds scattered over the whole thing.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz ground beef, one cup pasta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165680

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken, one cup rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken breast

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Perfectly spicy chicken n veg fried rice n yellow curry 

Lil rican black beans 

Few chocolate almonds 

Slice of incredibly fresh bread with smuckers natural pb

2333

Cat 3/ cat 4 Hurricane eye bout 24 hours from coming 50-70 miles from my house

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole grain waffle, sugar free syrup, and a some cold brew coffee, almond milk, scoop of protein

----------


## RaginCajun

Another whole grain waffle and 2 whole eggs plus some whites

----------


## zaggahamma

holdin water today at 229.6 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

SIPPIN CAFE

----------


## RaginCajun

pure protein bar, chocolate chip!

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. of steamed chicken, a decent helping of steamed leeks, 1 cup of rice, and instead of low sodium soy sauce, I opted Coconut Secret coconut aminos. Not quite as tasty as soy sauce, but not nearly the sodium.content of soy sauce either.  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with milk splenda and raisins

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smash burger

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165685

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165685


Looks so fn good

Haven't had kfc in i think 5 years

That pic could fix that

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of incredibly fresh bread with smuckers natural pb 

Dog got a few bites 

555

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks so fn good
> 
> Haven't had kfc in i think 5 years
> 
> That pic could fix that


Lmao...was supposed to have been somethin else but wife called last min sayin she was pickin it up... :Shrug:  lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana 
And left over kfc chicken lol

----------


## RaginCajun

scoop and half of protein and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple ribs

Few augratin potatoes 

Red beans and rice 

Half doz homemade choc chip cookies 

Coffee 

1777 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165689

----------


## zaggahamma

pringles

1999

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie, rice, and spinach 

Scoop of protein, almond milk, and some frozen fruit (strawberry/ papaya/ pineapple)

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 scoops of protein, almond milk, and frozen fruit (strawberries/papaya/pineapple)

----------


## Zodiac82

2 big tortilla wraps with chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken poboy, cup of red beans n rice, and a brewsky

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165706



Attachment 165705



Attachment 165703



Attachment 165704

----------


## Zodiac82

Hey Zagga...did u evacuate??

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey Zagga...did u evacuate??


Been wondering the same thing

----------


## zaggahamma

no...figured with the projected path that we would have been enough west of the highest winds and at worse would lose power for 1-3 days and the storm wobbled east even so we got the lawn chair tipped over scenario

THANK GOD

thanks guys

snacked like a bitch indoors for 2 days though....work this weekend then back to zaggin next week

----------


## RaginCajun

> no...figured with the projected path that we would have been enough west of the highest winds and at worse would lose power for 1-3 days and the storm wobbled east even so we got the lawn chair tipped over scenario THANK GOD thanks guys snacked like a bitch indoors for 2 days though....work this weekend then back to zaggin next week


Glad to hear that bud

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 165706
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 165705
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 165703
> ...


nice buns

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine

----------


## Zodiac82

> no...figured with the projected path that we would have been enough west of the highest winds and at worse would lose power for 1-3 days and the storm wobbled east even so we got the lawn chair tipped over scenario
> 
> THANK GOD
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> snacked like a bitch indoors for 2 days though....work this weekend then back to zaggin next week


dodged one huh...sweet




> nice buns


Pretty damn good....not as good as the pair on the one I was sitting across from  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

YES we were super lucky

----------


## Zodiac82

4 sausage egg burritos

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

Yum.

----------


## zaggahamma

Also had a serving of pringles b4 .5 of that 

999/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Just demolished a whole box of extra chicken hot pad Thai

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie , smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage, and spinach salad 

1.5 scoops protein powder, frozen blueberries, lil almond butter, and almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole wheat waffles and a scoop of protein with almond milk and a shot of coffeee

----------


## RaginCajun

two eggs

sipping on a protein shake until lunch (scoop of protein, almond milk, and frozen fruit)

----------


## zaggahamma

horrible diet last 3 days

blaming it on gym closing day before hurricane where i was gonna get another workout in before the storm

now on haloween diet...got some chicken breasts so not all brisket and games

goal for haloween day weigh in 222....guessing thats about 10lbs if i weighed in now but aint last weigh in about a week ago was 229 so either way goal is 7-10lbs (222 target)

zephyrhills water and caffeine pill

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken breast, piece of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and a spinach salad with walnut raspberry vingerette dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

raw carrots and a pure protein bar

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> raw carrots and a pure protein bar


That's kinda odd combo....but whatever works!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake pwo around 3

675/day 

Actually lifted on empty

----------


## zaggahamma

Bourbon chicken mall dinner round 6

1200/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken breast, piece of smoked jalapeño n cheddar deer sausage, and a spinach salad with walnut raspberry vingerette dressing

A lil later on, protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

post fasted cardio - two eggs fried in coconut oil and two whole grain waffles with sugar free maple syrup

sipping on a protein shake with blueberries until lunch

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken breast, lil deer sausage, and broccoli with cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

pure protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Handful of sunflower seeds

----------


## CrossOps

A snack

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie , venison sausage, and a cucumber/tomato salad with balsamic vinegar/olive oil

----------


## RaginCajun

post work out - had some low sugar cereal, heaping scoop of protein, and almond milk

now, just inhaled a breakfast taco - tortilla, egg, bacon, lil cheese, and sirrachi sauce

----------


## zaggahamma

ended monday under 2k

and tuesday under 1700

back on track

sip of water and caffeine pill (200mg)

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Angus beef patty, two eggs, hash browns with sour cream, and a proper English muffin

----------


## zaggahamma

More zagga shake 

Grilled boob sammy

Bowl of granola With cold milk 

1888

----------


## Obs

2lbs salmon 2 boiled eggs, protein shake, bunch of water

----------


## zaggahamma

Slice of bread with natty pb bout an hour ago

2050

Now fritos

2400/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

two whole grain waffles with almond butter and sugar free syrup. two scrambled eggs

----------


## Charlie67

Strawberry cheesecake Greek yogurt, ham and cheese egg white omelette, 1/2 cup of oats with a few walnuts tossed in because I like to live on the culinary edge.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Strawberry cheesecake Greek yogurt, ham and cheese egg white omelette, 1/2 cup of oats with a few walnuts tossed in because I like to live on the culinary edge.


yes i heard the crowd roar when you tossed in the nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

^^^shared with dog^^

333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

General Taos chicken and brown rice

----------


## Obs

Big burger in kcmo. Double big boy with fries and a banana split.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

888/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

shared this beautiful tittie sammy with dog

1136/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Now sharing a bacon sammy with dog

lil crystal light

YUM CITY

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Strawberry smoothie 

Beautiful frozen strawberries milk and splenda 

1630/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Fritos

1969/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites thai yellow curry n chicken n fried rice 

Small brisket taco

2333

----------


## almostgone

3 small salmon patties w/ a shot of coconut aminos, 1/2 cup of steamed broccoli, and a small red potato.

----------


## Marsoc

> 3 small salmon patties w/ a shot of coconut aminos, 1/2 cup of steamed broccoli, and a small red potato.


Are coconut aminos =mct oil...

----------


## RaginCajun

two breakfast tacos - egg, tortilla, sprinkle cheese, and sirrachi

big bowl of fruit - grapes, watermelon, pineapple, and kiwi

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip o crystal light and caffeine pill

ready to grab this day by the pu$$y

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

hard boiled egg

lil more crystal light

88/day

----------


## zaggahamma

granola with milk

555/day

----------


## almostgone

> Are coconut aminos =mct oil...


It's a substitute for soy sauce that is fairly low in sodium. I have some very low sodium soy sauce on the way, but am using the coconut aminos in the meantime. Run a Google for "coconut aminos" and you'll see what I'm using.  :Smilie:  It is a decent source of aminos, however.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1212/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had muscle milk drink and a pulled pork BBQ Sammy 

Couple cold pops

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple bites thai rice

Last of the fritos 

1400

Got chili been simmering since 3pm

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Tlolec the toilet

cheat day

1 cup quinoa, lots of pepper jack cheese, lots of hamburger, sesame seeds, sesame oil, sriracha, and KETCHUP!

had a smore earlier too.

----------


## zaggahamma

1888/ day 

Fatty is full

----------


## Marsoc

> It's a substitute for soy sauce that is fairly low in sodium. I have some very low sodium soy sauce on the way, but am using the coconut aminos in the meantime. Run a Google for "coconut aminos" and you'll see what I'm using.  It is a decent source of aminos, however.


OK very cool thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda 

Fatty had made room 

2222/ day

----------


## Marsoc

Eating the facts that I'm a lonely man and need a woman

----------


## Euroholic

Chicken and gook noodle

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165834

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got bite of egg

.5 the natty pb toast

i only ate 2 small strips of the pig

now gonna see how good the navel orange is....been in fridge for 2-3 weeks

lil crystal light

calculate calories in a bit

----------


## zaggahamma

zero of the navel ...had a black piece in the middle.....ewwww

saving 4 strips bacon for a sammy...prolly later

444/day

----------


## Euroholic

Steak, potato, tomato sauce, soft drink

----------


## Euroholic

> Attachment 165834



Is that what they call tex mex?

----------


## ghettoboyd

Just had a bbq chicken pizza...good lord it was sex on a plate I should have taken a picture but I was to busy ravaging it lol...

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

140 grams frozen mussels, butter, a little flour, garlic and pumpernickel bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Cranberry juice round 3pm

Chili round 5pm

Vodka and lemonaide 10pm-midnight 

Bacon sammy 

Bowl of granola With cold milk 

2300/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Papa johns delivery set

lg johns favorite

lg spinach alredo

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

1.5 cups greek non fat yogurt, 1.5 slices pumpernickel bread toasted and spread with 2 tablespoons omega 3 oil.

----------


## zaggahamma

Small slice of each

And a donut

777

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

steak on a flat iron skillet. fvcking eyes rolling to the back of your head amazing. third delish steak prepared in a row. i think i've gained a skill.

"it's like candy, or a potato chip!"

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 more slices

1155/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Is that what they call tex mex?


Indeed



> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165851"/>
> 
> Small slice of each
> 
> And a donut
> 
> 777


Oh yes sir

----------


## zaggahamma

Sunday recap

after half the day at 1155

ended with a pbj

another slice bread with natty pb 

(dog got some of each)

2 servings cape cod chips/cheetos respectively (movie night)

2 frozen fruit smoothies peach(1) blueberry (1) just milk fruit and splenda blenday SIMPLY YUM!

2400/sunday

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today - 2 scoops of protein, almond milk, cold brew coffee, and frozen blueberries. one glaze donut (Reported!)

----------


## zaggahamma

> so far today - 2 scoops of protein, almond milk, cold brew coffee, and frozen blueberries. one glaze donut (Reported!)


not on a monday bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> not on a monday bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know!!!!

Just had Jason's deli, had some soft serve!

Report me already!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

lil chili now

thinkin of coolin down with bran flakes/milk after

lil crystal light..............preworkout (445pm)...............

----------


## zaggahamma

613/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Triple Zero Salted Caramel greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Pure protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> Pure protein bar


those are good.....

----------


## zaggahamma

post workout zagga shake yum to the city

1234/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Parmesan encrusted fresh speckled trout and a spinach salad

----------


## Sfla80

> Parmesan encrusted fresh speckled trout and a spinach salad


Sounds really good...and different from norm

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga pork steak 8oz

Bruces canned yams baked in evoo 1 serving

1850

----------


## zaggahamma

Peach smoothie 

2100

----------


## almostgone

Grilled chicken breast, steaks leeks, bok choy, and Napa cabbage w/ some coconut aminos.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops of protein, handful of frozen blueberries, cold brew coffee, and almond milk

----------


## ironbeck

Just had a bowl of oatmeal(2 cups) handful of walnuts and a tablespoon of pb.

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165875"/>
> 
> Peach smoothie
> 
> 2100


So u melt ur icecream as well lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> So u melt ur icecream as well lol


better than ice cream and no added sugar....milk, frozen fruit, splenda .......YUM!

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine

----------


## almostgone

12 oz grilled chicken breast, 2 small Roma tomatoes, bunch of iceberg lettuce, alfafa sprouts, a little raw broccoli, and 2 TBS of watered down Greek yogurt dressing.

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with milk raisins splenda

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

small ribeye, piece of bread, and sweet tater fries

----------


## zaggahamma

> small ribeye, piece of bread, and sweet tater fries


now nap?

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 freshly made egg salad....new eggs new fresh white bread....hellmans...salt/pepper

got full though

555/day preworkout (gun day)

----------


## RaginCajun

> now nap?


no sir, not at all

starving right now and did not bring a snack to work, ugh

----------


## RaginCajun

found some spinach that i had stashed away in my work fridge. i thought i had ate it all last week

spinach salad with raspberry walnut vinagerette dressing

----------


## Zodiac82

Big ol turkey wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga pwo shake happiness in a mug

1150/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Few carb bars

----------


## zaggahamma

Whats a carb bar? Only carbs?

.5 lightly breaded pork steak...dog got half

1400

----------


## Zodiac82

I say carb bars bcuz that's mainly what it consist of...I don't have the package in front of me right now...but they have a bunch of nuts...fruits and stuff in them..of course a lil sugar with that

Edtit:think trail mix type

----------


## RaginCajun

Hamburger patty and some homemade andouille sausage (dad made it)

Berry triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165896

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein shake..with pb and ice

----------


## Obs

Leg day and one of those quivering good ones... 4 eggs, tuna creations pouch, 1 can of smoked oysters, 2 big pork chops, 4 Oz peanut butter, protein shake, 4 shots of pickle juice.

----------


## RaginCajun

two whole wheat waffles with sugar free syrup and 2 scoops protein, frozen blueberries, with almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> I say carb bars bcuz that's mainly what it consist of...I don't have the package in front of me right now...but they have a bunch of nuts...fruits and stuff in them..of course a lil sugar with that
> 
> Edtit:think trail mix type


oh like a kind bar.....i was gonna try one i took from the job the other day but the wife stole it....looked crunchy as hell ...this one had dark chocolate too

----------


## zaggahamma

Happy Birthday RC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

exlamation marks are candles for the virtual cake youre not havin if u are only a slice your favorite super model would have or a slice of your fav super model  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal and caffeine pill

good week after the hurricane fatness hibernation....felt like weighing in today but gonna weight til monday or the following monday or haloween

----------


## zaggahamma

Carnitas bowl

Ate about 1/3... all the tiny bit of meat they give you 3/4 of the toppings..very lil of the rices

444/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> oh like a kind bar.....i was gonna try one i took from the job the other day but the wife stole it....looked crunchy as hell ...this one had dark chocolate too


lol...
Yeh very similar...I've had the kind bars..they're pretty good



> Happy Birthday RC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> exlamation marks are candles for the virtual cake youre not havin if u are only a slice your favorite super model would have or a slice of your fav super model


Happy birthday man!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wrap

----------


## TRA

Meal #3 of the day after legs/shoulders this a.m. Keto diet. 

4oz lean sirloin pressure cooked with olive oil, 1 1/2 Tbs butter, 1 1/2 c steamed broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy Birthday RC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> exlamation marks are candles for the virtual cake youre not havin if u are only a slice your favorite super model would have or a slice of your fav super model





> lol...
> Yeh very similar...I've had the kind bars..they're pretty good
> 
> Happy birthday man!!



thank you gents!!!

feeling 35 years young!

----------


## Zodiac82

Another big turkey wrap with fritos in it

----------


## TRA

> Another big turkey wrap with fritos in it


Fritos are their own category, correct? Like Protein/Carb/Fat/Fritos... :LOL:

----------


## zaggahamma

:Haha: 


> Fritos are their own category, correct? Like Protein/Carb/Fat/Fritos...


^^^yes..yes they are...indeed

----------


## zaggahamma

Another 1/3 burrito bowl chicken this time

Took me to 777

Now havin a corona in RC's honor!

Enjoying nice fall eve on patio waiting for our movie

911/day....prolly gonna have to finish the wife's margarita too

----------


## zaggahamma

Wrong about the margarita but had another corona 

I077

----------


## Zodiac82

> Fritos are their own category, correct? Like Protein/Carb/Fat/Fritos...


Indeed lol



Attachment 165910

----------


## zaggahamma

rest of night til like 1am

burger cheetos 2 candy bars and a delicious peach smoothie

2888 (right on the threshold of maintenance) (movie/debate/non gym day)(cheat day)  :1laugh:

----------


## zaggahamma

sip o crystal light and caffeine 

bran flakes

361/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of chili..and half a turkey wrap

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana and big ol chicken wrap

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165933

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake at 613pm

900

.631 chicken boob on a bun lil bbq sauce over cooked the tit badly...shared with dog and cat

1234 day

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 egg salad sammy 

Serving of cheetos

2200

----------


## austinite

Late night! Chicken and broccoli!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Late night! Chicken and broccoli!


Holy hell...Austinite in the house!!!!

----------


## dawgs77

low sugar, low fat pumpkin pudding pie. Getting my basic bitch on.

----------


## zaggahamma

> low sugar, low fat pumpkin pudding pie. Getting my basic bitch on.


li seriously almost made low sugar pumkin pie without crust last night lmao....looks great

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

Preworkout- grilled tilapia and few lil shrimp cajun seasoned n mango salsa...lil jasmine rice...lil mashed taters...lil corn....1/3 monster cookie ala mode 

800

now zagga shake pwo

1400/day

turkey wings boiling now gonna use broth for dirty rice base as well as throw in ground beef and sauteed onions

yup yup

eta those noms round 10pm

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna eat 377 calories of said dirty rice

1777

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165966"/>
> 
> Gonna eat 377 calories of said dirty rice
> 
> 1777


Tasty lookin man

Lil late night Sonic

Edit: fiery chicken sandwhich
Sausage bacon egg and cheese sandwich 
Triple chocolate blast

----------


## Obs

Salmon eggs peanut butter sardines. Got all messed up at the best burrito today and I am sick and tired of doing that! If I eat right I shit bricks. Instead I'm spraying the toilet every two hours! Dam good pork carnitas burrito though.

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 chickfila sammy 

.5 serving pringles 

Butterfinger 

2400

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon sammy

lil crystal light

375/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pbj sammy

dog got a few bites

666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 165984

----------


## zaggahamma

rest of saturday

3 pints sadams

a tall double vodka n lemmy

few bites thai yellow chicken curry n rice

few cashews

lil of my left over turkey wings n dirty rice ( 400 cals of food in all 600 in booze)

.75 serving cheetos

butterfinger

2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

now instant coffee with coconut oil and splenda

111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake preworkout

675/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of this

And a peach smoothie 

1444

----------


## Zodiac82

Looks dam good

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Couple medium reese cups 

Bowl of granola With cold milk 

2666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

few ounces black coffee (hot) with splenda

few ounces iced thai coffee n cream w sugar

----------


## zaggahamma

Mcdouble

Small frappe 

693/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my 18 hour fast with a grilled chicken sammy on wheat and side salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna a crackers...before and after workout

----------


## RaginCajun

pure protein bar, chocolate chip crunch!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166008

----------


## Obs

> Attachment 166008


Nice. Two steaks, sardines, tuna, eggs, milk, peanut butter, pt shake. Need a better balance like you

----------


## Obs

I am sick of choking down boiled eggs!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice. Two steaks, sardines, tuna, eggs, milk, peanut butter, pt shake. Need a better balance like you


Lol..ur random food is normally my balance.....when u see normal stuff I post it's bcuz wifey made it...when u see stuff that looks like it was thought up by an 8 yr old..then I made it lol

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my fast with Jimmy Johns sammy

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken and turkey wrap

----------


## zejj

9 cups of milk and a pb sandwich BROKE LIFE

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166021
All of that bad boy

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166022

----------


## Obs

> Lol..ur random food is normally my balance.....when u see normal stuff I post it's bcuz wifey made it...when u see stuff that looks like it was thought up by an 8 yr old..then I made it lol


Lol! Yeah I am the same way. Beef stew from a can and chicken from a can mixed together. 80 grams protein. Chase it with some bcaas and it might actually digest.

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. grilled chicken breast, grilled leeks, aroind 12 grilled asparagus spears, and a small red potato.

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

protein shake - 2 scoops, 1/4 cup of frozen blueberries, lil almond butter, and almond milk

salad with bacon, eggs, and cheese, along with half a grilled chicken sammy (also had some soft serve in a cone!)

----------


## zaggahamma

Brunch today was 

Pulled pork sammy with sweet bbq

Crinkle cut ff with sweet bbq 

Few sips root beer

(Sonny's big deal) ...ate 6/7 of it 

D E L I C I O U S !

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wrap
Banana

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey and chicken wrap

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo zagga shake 

1333

----------


## Zodiac82

4 tacos

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest of day:

Handful of peanut butter pretzels 

Homemade dirty rice (ground venison, onion, bell peppers, garlic, and jasmine rice)

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites thai chicken and rice and yellow curry

Bacon sammy 

Peach smoothie 

2100

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee with coconut oil and splenda

75/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes

400/day

----------


## EndlessApex

3 whole eggs
250g egg whites
3 rice cakes (Brown) 45g carbs
couple handfuls of raw spinach 
handful grape tomatoes

----------


## Zodiac82

Banana
Nutrigrain bar

----------


## zaggahamma

my fav go2 nom

THE ZAGGA SHAKE....pwo

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!!!!!!!!

999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Boob n buns

Added fats 

Gonna share with dog

----------


## zaggahamma

1555/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 spicy chicken sandwhiches from wendys

----------


## zaggahamma

Peach smoothie

.777 slice toast with natty pb & honey

Serving kettle potato chips 

Reeses

2222

----------


## Euroholic

Just a plate of steak

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2 spicy chicken sandwhiches from wendys


On the road again....i cant wait to get on the road again.........

----------


## Zodiac82

> On the road again....i cant wait to get on the road again.........


Nah..gettin home late..no food cooked lol...

Cpl hotdogs

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy italian brunch earlier preworkout

now zagga pwo shake

1100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to nom on

lil phad panang beef

lil fried rice n chicken n yellow curry

lil american boob off george foreman

and a fresh baked tater with lil olive oil butter sour cream salt n pepper and prob some of those curry(s)

YUP YUP

gonna sip a lil pepsi too...dont feel like making crystal light

maybe take a pic

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Left this. ..it was great just got full fast..shake wasn't too long ago 

1515/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj

1800

----------


## zaggahamma

Peach heaven

2050

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166055"/>





> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166056"/>
> 
> Left this. ..it was great just got full fast..shake wasn't too long ago
> 
> 1515/ day


Oh wow...now that's what I'm talking bout lol 

8in turkey and gravy sub
8in meatball sub....both from wawa

----------


## Grappler13

4 Poached Eggs
1 Slice of Home Baked Bread (Hard Red Winter Wheat)
2 Apples
Habanero salsa for eggs
French Pressed Coffee with Cocount butter

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip of pepsi and a 200mg caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

bacon sammy

few more sips pepsi

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more sips pepsi

505

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of chili 
Lil but of nachos

----------


## Couchlock

Rice beans chicken, and a dash of hate...

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj at 4pm

11pm...

.5 slice stuffed 5 lil alfredo

.5 slice wedding cake red velvet

Couple servings kettle cooked chips 

Pepsi

Reeses/hersheys

2300

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more pepsi

55/day

need to make crystal light

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more pepsi

6.89 lb chicken in oven over onions and celery gonna roast for 2 hours

gonna take stock and veggies and add to stove top stuffing WHAT

and peas

halftime carving WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GO PATS!!!!!

----------


## Grappler13

9 ounces of Chicken and a Sweet Potato with butter and cinnamon. Water, NAC, Vit C.

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of leg quarter roast chicken 

.631 cup stuffing

.136 cup peas 

Pepsi 

777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake happiness in a jug

1360/day

----------


## Euroholic

Steak!!!!!!!!

----------


## Euroholic

> Bowl of chili 
> Lil but of nachos




A bowl of chilli? You blokes over there are crazy hahaha :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna have 2nds of the roast chicken and stuffing dinner around 1130...this time from the boob section of the bird

and lil more pepsi cola

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pringles 333

Pepsi 66

Pumkin roll 111

2333/ day 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! !!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Egg whites and 1/2 avocado. Yum!

----------


## RaginCajun

Big bowl of Pumpkin spice oat Cherrios with a scoop of protein and almond milk

----------


## hammerheart

A whole chocolate bar...

----------


## RaginCajun

Think thin protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and caffeine pill 

weigh in yesterday 228.3

thanksgiving goal 222-225

Christmas goal 217-222

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl bran flakes raisins milk splenda

369/day

----------


## fastindirt

1.5 cups ff Greek yogurt, 1/2 rolled oats, 1/3 cup raspberries and 1 scoop whey with 1 cup plain almond milk. Some reason, really enjoy this meal

----------


## RaginCajun

burger on wheat with avocado and a side salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Mini wheats w milk

777 day pre workout woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had one of those complete cookies, not bad

----------


## RaginCajun

Crawfish pie!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake yum

1333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Big glass of red wine

----------


## Mr.BB

> Big glass of red wine


^this, plus cheat meal:



Yes, its real mushrooms risotto with butter and parmesan

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .77 of this

Shared with dog

1969/ day

----------


## Couchlock

> small bowl bran flakes raisins milk splenda
> 
> 369/day


So wait, those are total cals all day, or current cals consumed so far?

----------


## almostgone

8 oz. steamed chicken breast, 1/2 cup rice, steamed bok choy, leeks, and Napa cabbage w/ a few drops of Chinatown soy sauce.
Soy sauce is pretty good and only has 145 mg of sodium per tablespoon.

----------


## RaginCajun

had some pre workout 

pumpkin spice oat cherrios, half scoop of protein, and almond milk

now, coffee with a tsp of creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar, chocolate pb

----------


## zaggahamma

> So wait, those are total cals all day, or current cals consumed so far?


so far

----------


## zaggahamma

ended monday with 

blueberry smoothie

1 serving pringles

.5 hershey bar

2400/monday


today sip of water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## Sicko

scoop of chocolate protein powder, two tbsp. PB Fit, 1/2 cup fat free Greek yogurt, 1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk, ice, blend and drink!!

----------


## zaggahamma

round 1222pm

bran flakes w milk splenda and raisins

400/day

----------


## Euroholic



----------


## RaginCajun

Rest of day:

Brisket loaded spud

Ground venison and rice

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 slice of stuffed pizza 

Lil alfredo round 345pm

2 sips pepsi 

666 n starving

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of granola w milk yum

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

pre workout drank

pumpkin spice oat cherrios, scoop of protein, and almond milk

now, a think thin chocolate brownie protein bar and coffee with a lil creamer

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 c blueberries. 

Salad with sliced turkey

May have a cup of soup. Really hungry today!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with milk splenda and raisins

369/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Hamburger helper cheeseburger mac in minutes(.631 cup )

crystal light

631/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of wednesday 

Few bites beef bourgoignon (sp?)w mushrooms 

1.36 bites mahi w bernause

Few shrimps 

Few fingerling taters

2 bites chicken fricasse

Preworkout 

Zagga shake pwo 

1919 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of watered down crystal light and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

230.6lbs 

was expecting -1 or 2 cuz calories fairly low this week but good amount of gym work making me keep weight

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of banana nut granola

444/day

----------


## Booz

Lots of white fish n rice

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 sll beef Nathans dog

Lil coke

666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of the hamburger helper from yesterday yum

1050

Popped a dozen oatmeal cookies in the oven..

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^this, plus cheat meal:
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166088"/>
> 
> Yes, its real mushrooms risotto with butter and parmesan


Yum.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Quinoa(or how ever u spell it), brown rice, chicken & 5 Dollar bread

----------


## austinite

Cheeseburgerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## almostgone

> Lots of white fish n rice


What's your favorite type of fish, Booz?

----------


## almostgone

Chicken, rice, leeks, and bok choy. All of it steamed with a few drops of Chinatown soy sauce. Seem to be hooked on this for a meal right now.
Side note, the low sodium Chinatown soy sauce is made in Jamaica, but is pretty decent

----------


## zaggahamma

2 small pcs of french toast 

Bite of waffle (poor batter)

Lil syrup 

Lil hot chocolate 

313/ day

----------


## zejj

Cliff bar and 4 cups of whole milk

----------


## fastindirt

Pinto beans - can
Mushrooms- can
Onions
1 cup cheese low fat
1/2 avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pinto beans - can
> Mushrooms- can
> Onions
> 1 cup cheese low fat
> 1/2 avocado


ewwwwww

----------


## zaggahamma

crystal light

333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

chicken sammy

750/day

----------


## songdog

The worst part of a chicken! The breast I will never understand why people love the white meat so much.I will take a leg or thigh any day.Now on Thanksgiving dont even reach for that drumstick! Cuz I will whoop ur ass for it  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> The worst part of a chicken! The breast I will never understand why people love the white meat so much.I will take a leg or thigh any day.Now on Thanksgiving dont even reach for that drumstick! Cuz I will whoop ur ass for it


thigh all day here chicken or turkey

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake yum

1316/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.693 of this

Dog got rest

1750/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2100

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken cheeseburger 
Dbl bacon whopper

----------


## zaggahamma

Banana n coffee n caffeine pill earlier 

Just finished .711cup of 

thai chicken n veg fried rice n yellow curry 

Sip of water

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil more java

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes

888/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken deluxe sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

.396 Italian sausage hero

Few ff n ketchup 

.55 slice chocolate cake

1500/ day

----------


## zejj

Some yummy afghan kabob

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of blue bell

Reese cup

2121/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout drank

Post WO - two eggs over easy, topped with salsa and avocado

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar, caramel fudge

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli - side salad with boiled eggs, half a grilled chicken sammy, and a soft serve cone

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar, chocolate brownie

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake yum city pwo woooooooooooo

1999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked pork shoulder, cucumbers, and carrots

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 166172
> 
> .693 of this
> 
> Dog got rest
> 
> 1750/ day


nuther one of these 

share with dog

2444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, Lil bit of protein powder, Lil natty almond butter, and frozen blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

2800/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had preworkout and pumpkin spice oat cherrios with a scoop of protein and almond milk

cafe mocha latte

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light watered down with 200mg caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

just nibbled...was starving and working in kitchen ...ate 1/4 at the most ...shared with the woman and the dog

163/day

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 a smoked chicken, green beans, and candied yams

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes milk splenda raisins

555/day

preworkout....its gun day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled smoked pork shoulder and cucumbers

----------


## RaginCajun

Glass of red wine

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Big plate of spaghetti

----------


## zaggahamma

ragin cajun 5:43 monday post ( think thin protein bar, chocolate brownie) is stuck /stays at the bottom of of new posts

----------


## RaginCajun

> ragin cajun 5:43 monday post ( think thin protein bar, chocolate brownie) is stuck /stays at the bottom of of new posts


Didn't know I was so special 

I have been on the app and website, have not seen it

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, frozen fruit, lil protein powder, and lil almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Didn't know I was so special 
> 
> I have been on the app and website, have not seen it


even after you posted that it still shows as last thing posted but has yesterday and 5:43 as time posted

----------


## zaggahamma

that is each time i refresh page.....WEIRD!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites thai chicken fried rice n veggies n yellow curry 

Few bites jasmine rice n ham n northern beans

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

1888

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had preworkout

post workout had two whole wheat waffles with sugar free maple syrup, protein shake with frozen fruit

cafe mocha

----------


## RaginCajun

Scrimp poboy and sweet pot fries

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin chocolate PB protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

mini celebration

disney booze and junk food

ended 3333

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had some preworkout

then some homemade oatmeal protein flapjacks

----------


## RaginCajun

smash burger on wheat with avocado and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

pb&j

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

northern beans n jasmine rice lil ham

999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166275

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee with cream

----------


## zaggahamma

french toast w bacon n syrup

lil milk

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

few ounces sirloin steak

.631 cup augratin taters

all homemade

1000/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Buffet: salad...rotisserie chicken breast...
Dirty rice..2 more rotisserie chicken breast...bbq chicken leg........:stuffed

----------


## zaggahamma

brunch today was a frozen margarita YUM

.693 amazing philly sammy

few ff

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Oatmeal cookies and coffee 

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Game time!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Green tea  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166291

----------


## zaggahamma

Reeses pumkin

1717/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Kashi lean high protein cereal with a scoop of protein and almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Vanilla cappuccino

----------


## zaggahamma

yukky coffee cuz out of caffeine pills

ended yesterday at 2666

weighed in In the morn yesterday

226.0

----------


## zaggahamma

Egg turkey ham swiss tortilla panini 

Lil more coffee

500

----------


## RaginCajun

Quiznos grilled chicken sub on wheat and some baked chips

----------


## RaginCajun

> yukky coffee cuz out of caffeine pills ended yesterday at 2666 weighed in In the morn yesterday 226.0


What weight are you shooting for again, 220?

----------


## zaggahamma

> What weight are you shooting for again, 220?



yeh should have been there already....219 by Christmas now then 215-217 by april then stay there

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1036/day

got some xlarge shrimps marinatin...gonna scampi em to go along with last of the homemade augratin taters

----------


## Zodiac82

Trailmix

----------


## RaginCajun

Panko crusted chicken thighs, orzo pilaf, and an avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

Shrimps n taters down

And were AMAZING 

1500/ DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites thai chicken fried rice n yellow curry 

Slice of artisan bread with natty pb 

Bacon sammy 

Crystal light 

Dog got some

2222/ day

----------


## Obs

> Panko crusted chicken thighs, orzo pilaf, and an avocado


Is that pancake battered chicken?

----------


## gymffiti

I no longer feel well enough for fasted cardio, so I have a low carb protein bar with my morning coffee

Surprisingly Atkins bars taste the best imo

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is that pancake battered chicken?


Negative 

Panko (Japanese/Chinese bread crumbs)

Just seasoned the chicken thigh, dredge it in egg wash, then batter with panko, then baked. Taste like fried chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Kashi lean cereal with a scoop of protein and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip water and 200mg caffeine pill

12lb turkey going in oven in about 20 min....gonna graze on that around 444pm for a ...

..preworkout meal along with stuffing and cranberry sauce  :Smilie:  maybe some peas

light brunc of bran flakes in a few min

333 brunch

888 after the turkey n trimmings grazing

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

no peas

----------


## gymffiti

Now having another one of my go to snacks. 

I forget the exact macros, but it's roughly 20 pro 5 carbs 0 fat for 100 cals



With winter coming though, I could do with a more warming alternative

----------


## gymffiti

> Sip water and 200mg caffeine pill
> 
> 12lb turkey going in oven in about 20 min....gonna graze on that around 444pm for a ...
> 
> ..preworkout meal along with stuffing and cranberry sauce  maybe some peas
> 
> light brunc of bran flakes in a few min
> 
> 333 brunch
> ...


I can't even have cranberry sauce in the house ... I can't be trusted with it

I literally have to go cold turkey, or I sabotage my diet

----------


## zaggahamma

> I can't even have cranberry sauce in the house ... I can't be trusted with it
> 
> I literally have to go cold turkey, or I sabotage my diet


sounds like me with cap n crunch and ice cream...normal portions are highly improbable (wanted to say impossible)

----------


## gymffiti

> sounds like me with cap n crunch and ice cream...normal portions are highly improbable (wanted to say impossible)


Hahaha

The only way I can diet well, is to go cold turkey from unhealthy foods 

The problem I then have, is portion control of things like peanut butter ...

It's a 'healthy fat' = I end up putting heaped tablespoons on my oatmeal & sweet potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded baked potato topped with brisket

----------


## zaggahamma

blended up some pumkin pie filling to toss in oven after the bird comes out

no crust I am on a diet

----------


## zaggahamma

house started smelling so good got hungry

so lil more bran flakes

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .631 of this plate 

Lil nap b4 gym

1063/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bites crustless pumpkin pie

1111

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chasing a chocolate protein shake with a green tea.

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna salad

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake 

after a 24 set back n chest onslaught

1693/day

----------


## gymffiti

> Attachment 166311
> 
> Ate .631 of this plate 
> 
> Lil nap b4 gym
> 
> 1063/ day


Needs more cranberry sauce  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

Kashi lean cereal with a scoop of protein and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Needs more cranberry sauce


thank God I have control over that one

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday with small leftover turkey plate

and 2050/day (Tuesday)

today sip o water and caffeine pill

.5 small turkey Sammy (needed to eat for ibuprofen..ran out yesterday and yes u can get withdrawl from ibu...(headache/bad)

lil more water

136/day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with a lil creamer

----------


## gymffiti

> thank God I have control over that one


But, but, cranberry is a fruit ... It's good for you lol 

I am currently practicing restraint with only 60grams of cereal. 

Bran is good to for you though, so ...

----------


## zaggahamma

> But, but, cranberry is a fruit ... It's good for you lol 
> 
> I am currently practicing restraint with only 60grams of cereal. 
> 
> Bran is good to for you though, so ...


Speaking of which...

bran flakes milk splenda and raisins  :Smilie: 

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> coffee with a lil creamer


ran out of coconut oil?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ran out of coconut oil?


Nope just changing it up so I don't get bored

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli 

Had a turkey/pastrami Sammy and baked chips

And of course, soft serve!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166310"/>


Dam..he'll yeh lol

Big turkey...pepperoni. .and shredded cheese wrap X2

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166319

2 Big ol egg..potatto..and bacon wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier some tuna salad

Now, protein oatmeal flapjacks and scrambled eggs

----------


## gymffiti

> Speaking of which...
> 
> bran flakes milk splenda and raisins 
> 
> 555/day


I love Bran Flakes, but I've got something called 'Crunchy Bran' atm



Not sure I'd dare leave the house, if I put raisins on it though

----------


## zaggahamma

> i love bran flakes, but i've got something called 'crunchy bran' atm
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i'd dare leave the house, if i put raisins on it though


looks interesting....not sure i saw that on the shelves here in us....love the cracklin oat bran for sure

----------


## zaggahamma

ENDED WEDNESDAY AT 2300 ......decent calorie totals this week anyway

----------


## zaggahamma

small turkey sammy

----------


## zaggahamma

pumkin pie filling w/ lil heavy whipping cream

----------


## zaggahamma

tiny bit granola n milk

got a tapeworm or something last 12hours

777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Egg and turkey wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had preworkout

then two hard boiled eggs and a think thin chocolate protein bar

pecan coffee with creamer

----------


## [email protected]

Turkey and gravy, yams, dressing, green beans, roll, coconut pie and tea. Company Thanksgiving meal.

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with milk splenda and raisins

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pbj and few sips milk 777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

few kettle cooked chips

few sips coke

888/day

----------


## gymffiti

> looks interesting....not sure i saw that on the shelves here in us....love the cracklin oat bran for sure




Yeah oats are my favourite. I'm taking a break from them atm though

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of chili 

Pumkin pie fiiling w cream

4 homemade chocolate chip &oatmeal cookies

Few dunks n sips of milk

1991/ day

----------


## gymffiti

Don't know the macros of this, but I'm told it's around 500 cals

Chicken, bacon & avocado salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Last night's dinner

Attachment 166328

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

brisket Sammy n few sides preworkout round 222pm

now pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Gonna nibble on this

thai chicken fried rice n veggies and yellow curry 

Lil chili

Calories when i see how much

----------


## zaggahamma

1666

Then 1.63 cookies n .36 cup expresso instant coffee with coffeemate dry creamer n splenda yum

1818

----------


## Obs

Today: 4000 calories 395 grams of protein from lean chicken, lean fish, eggs,milk, and two scoops of whey. Need to do this or better every day. Going to.

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 of a chickfila sammy 

Few hersheys special dark w almonds miniatures 

2222/ day

----------


## gymffiti

Forgot to take a pic but ... 

Just polished off a steak with broccoli and sweet potato fries

----------


## zaggahamma

> Forgot to take a pic but ... 
> 
> Just polished off a steak with broccoli and sweet potato fries


that was dinner time in the UK no doubt?

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light and caffeine pill

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166346



Attachment 166347



Attachment 166348

Last nights outing with the mrs

----------


## Zodiac82

....

----------


## gymffiti

> that was dinner time in the UK no doubt?


Yeah ... ish lol 

I'm currently eating porridge / oatmeal & peanut butter, at 4pm though

----------


## Obs

Breakfast: 2030 calories, 130 grams protein. 2 cans sardines, six eggs, bananna, two tablespoons peanut butter, one serving mixed nuts, 4 cups milk. Lunch will suck.

----------


## Zodiac82

Whole rotisserie chicken

----------


## Obs

Made it well over 4000 cal today. Estimating 4500-5000. It's funny when I eat well my muscles stay sore longer and I can feel the effects of it all over my body. I have been eating a lot of sardines in mustard sauce. I know they are nasty but there is something in them that Jacks me up. One can @ 3.75 Oz and a bottle of water between big meals and I stay pumped. I can always manage to choke down one or two cans. I highly recommend it especially if a person is not that hungry. I pull a lot of energy off of the nasty little things.

----------


## gymffiti

After a 16 hour fast, I've just had my morning coffee & protein bar



Going to keep things plain & simple for the rest of the day ... Give my digestive system a rest

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166367



Attachment 166368



Attachment 166369

----------


## zaggahamma

ended at only 1600 calories Saturday

so was surprised at the weigh in this morn

229.5

sip of watered down crystal light and caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes

361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

half cup coffee

399/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166378

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166380

----------


## gymffiti

Greek yogurt with sugar free jelly / jello



Trying to cut the carbs right down. I usually have around 100 carbs, with the odd day of 80 and the odd day upto 150 range.

That's fine for my dieting goals, but the inconvenient truth, is my skin & digestive system prefers Keto (maybe that's just me?)

I was thinking of starting a Keto thread, to keep me accountable, but it would soon get boring ... 

meat
veggies

meat
veggies

meat
veggies

 :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Greek yogurt with sugar free jelly / jello
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to cut the carbs right down. I usually have around 100 carbs, with the odd day of 80 and the odd day upto 150 range.
> 
> That's fine for my dieting goals, but the inconvenient truth, is my skin & digestive system prefers Keto (maybe that's just me?)
> 
> I was thinking of starting a Keto thread, to keep me accountable, but it would soon get boring ... 
> ...


I like taters too much

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

ended Monday at 1999 calories after late small dinner of 

veal osobuco lil polenta few green string beans 1 small pineapple cream puff

and round 1230 am a bowl of granola

228.4 this morn.....don't see dippin under 220 til next year

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

will share with doggy

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I'm eating salad and salmon wishing that I was eating a big burger. I want to eat the ass of a cow! LOL

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166416

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil pizza 

Lil booze

1500/ day

----------


## hammerheart

Four big chicken drumsticks, 1lb sweet potatoes, some radicchio - all steamed.

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and caffeine pill

now coffee as well

----------


## gymffiti

Over the past couple of days, I've been loading up on probiotics and digestive enzymes, with my food.

Back on my usual coffee and protein bar this morning 




> I like taters too much


I glad I didn't see this before last nights dinner ... Dry chicken breast, broccoli & spinach salad 

Potatoes added to that, would have made it sooo much better

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166429X2 from yesterday..stupid phone wouldn't post 



Attachment 166430

Now...yummies...with some applejacks????guess I'm pregnant lol

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee now

earlier mcdonalds in the middle of a black Friday shopping stint

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with milk splenda raisins

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

made it to the office

pwo shake yum

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham...turkey..bacon..Ranch sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

2100/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166442

----------


## gymffiti

Once again, I forgot to take a pic, but I know everyone is waiting with bated breath, for my meal update lol ...

Plaice fish, sprouted broccoli and treated myself to a few chips / fries too ( thanks for the potato craving Zagga :P )




> coffee now
> 
> earlier mcdonalds in the middle of a black Friday shopping stint


McGains  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill and sip of watered down crystal light

and half cup coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes

475/day

----------


## hammerheart

300g chicken breast w/ abundant radicchio, steamed

300g chestnuts, pressure cooked

Later coffee and 80g dark chocolate, now going for a power nap.

----------


## zaggahamma

all time low Saturday 1444 calories

after a peach smoothie (frozen peaches milk splenda blended)

now sip of water , caffeine pill, sipping coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Hot dog and few bites pizza and few sips coke round 145pm

Big vodka n lemonaide round 4pm

10pm thai chicken fried rice with xtra veggies 

Few sips lemonaide 

1360/ day

----------


## Euroholic

Rice lamb mince

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with peach and blueberry and splenda and milk smoothie

and 3 special dark and almond miniatures

1777/sunday

super low calorie weekend

now sip of water and 200mg caffeine

and sippin on coffee

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Turkey breast with sautéed cabbage/carrots. And one brown rice cake.

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 hb egg

200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

crackling oat bran with milk

666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake yum

1300/day

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

Today:

Had some chick fla nuggets for breakfast, coffee

Lunch- 3 small beef tacos and a salad

Supper - homemade dirty rice (brown basmati rice, onions/BP/celery, and garlic ground venison)

----------


## RaginCajun

Almond milk, scoop of protein, and some oats

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee water caffeine pill

fn 231.5 weigh in

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar 150 cals

coffee with creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

ny slice

lil crystal light

400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smash chicken sammy and a side salad

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of cracklin oat bran

777/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar 150 cals

----------


## Zodiac82

Another turkey wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1369/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison chili, topped with cheddar, chives, and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## zaggahamma

> Homemade venison chili, topped with cheddar, chives, and a dollop of sour cream


having chili as well...wish it were vension but bovine it be

----------


## RaginCajun

> having chili as well...wish it were vension but bovine it be


Love it!

Protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

had lil chili

lil thai fried rice chic veg

lil corn

bowl of granola

ended 2222/tuesday

----------


## Euroholic

2 30cm subway sandwiches i think you chaps call them "footlong"

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of protein and almond milk with some oats and Nutella dumped in

----------


## zaggahamma

double caffeine again

234 and change on the richter I think I need a some Metamucil  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded Brisket stuffed spud

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison chili, topped with cheddar, chives, and a dollop of sour cream

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166490

----------


## wellshii

mix of ground beef, turkey,mash,corn,peas and carrots with gravy. Thanks giving is at least a week(I do thank all year of course)

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166500

----------


## RaginCajun

Today 

Protein shake with oats and Nutella 

Grilled chicken Sammy baked chips and cream

Small bowl of dirty rice

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166509



Attachment 166510



Attachment 166511

----------


## zaggahamma

> Homemade venison chili, topped with cheddar, chives, and a dollop of sour cream


RC ....ever make venison pulled bbq?

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill with water 

coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166523

----------


## Couchlock

12g grapeseed oil mixed with 24g Pb2 powdered peanut butter

1 large celery stalk, 1 full size bugs bunny carrot

20 g worth nutiva hemp protien, and 1/2 champagne mango

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill water

coffee

ended Saturday under 2k cals

----------


## gymffiti

My Sunday night treat was a mini Creme Brulee

Switching things up a little, for the next couple of weeks ... 

Aiming for 200p 100f & 20 - 40c


Now having my coffee & low carb protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - oats, protein powder, almond milk, and natty pb

----------


## gymffiti

MyProtein Salted Caramel Whey Isolate ... It's pretty disgusting tbh

Anyone have any better flavour suggestions?

----------


## zaggahamma

Add chocolate and or chocolate syrup and peanut butter to either vanilla or chocolate protein...use sf chocolate if you dont want the sugar of course

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC ....ever make venison pulled bbq?


no sir, i have not

i don't think there is enough fat in it to make pulled bbq, it would dry up and be tough like leather

----------


## zaggahamma

> no sir, i have not
> 
> i don't think there is enough fat in it to make pulled bbq, it would dry up and be tough like leather


So true I totally misremembered lol

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of crystal light with caffeine and .5 arimidex 

few sips coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

ended last night with granola after a last of the chilli a serving of pringles and bowl of granola

2400/cals (Sunday)

----------


## zaggahamma

egg salad Sammy

350/day

----------


## zaggahamma

strawberry smoothie (very small)

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

i need a spanking

had fried chicken fingers and fried potatoes

reported fatty!

----------


## RaginCajun

On the menu tonight 

Roasted pork loin and smothered mustard greens with smoked venison garlic sausage 

Pre-pic

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## gymffiti

Couldn't post a pic via mobile, so here's a my dinner from earlier 



8oz of steak & 3 scrambled eggs




> Add chocolate and or chocolate syrup and peanut butter to either vanilla or chocolate protein...use sf chocolate if you dont want the sugar of course


I've got some peanut butter, but my cheapo Hinari Blender struggles to mix it ... If you want to get me a Ninja Blender for Christmas, I wouldn't say no lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Post WO - oats, protein powder, almond milk, and natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with stevia and a lil non-dairy creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin chocolate brownie protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

> couldn't post a pic via mobile, so here's a my dinner from earlier 
> 
> 
> 
> 8oz of steak & 3 scrambled eggs
> 
> 
> 
> i've got some peanut butter, but my cheapo hinari blender struggles to mix it ... If you want to get me a ninja blender for christmas, i wouldn't say no lol


ninja is great but doesnt smooth out the ice like traditional blenders because it moves it up and down for faster blending....blends fast and furious but doesnt make the cut pardon the pun....my kitchenaid works perfectly for 2 years now but nothing lasts forever....leaks out the bottom of the jar

----------


## zaggahamma

Water caffeine 

coffee

ended last night 2700 lil hi for my goals but sometimes u gotta feed the inner beast

----------


## gymffiti

8oz gammon, with a ring of pineapple & broccoli spears

I rarely have gammon, or pork I general. So hopefully the salt won't do me too much harm

----------


## RaginCajun

Quiznos grilled chicken Sammy and baked chips

----------


## HPM3TAL

4oz grilled chicken, half cup brown rice, asain style frozen protein veggie pack, and soy sauce. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Diego9595



----------


## gymffiti

Not a lot of variety for me today ... Pre bedtime greek yogurt & sugar free jelly



Mango & Passionfruit flavour this time




> ninja is great but doesnt smooth out the ice like traditional blenders because it moves it up and down for faster blending....blends fast and furious but doesnt make the cut pardon the pun....my kitchenaid works perfectly for 2 years now but nothing lasts forever....leaks out the bottom of the jar


Thanks for the tip. 

I'll have a look around for KitchenAid blenders

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166548"/>


This again

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166556"/>


That looks good

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

Finally got a lil workout in

1818/ day

----------


## gymffiti

Chicken & Bacon Salad 



I didn't make this myself, but I'll guesstimate 500cal, 40P, 30F and I'm not counting carbs from leaves

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

preworkout

2 scoops of protein, almond milk, and natty pb

think thin protein bar and coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

1111am caffeine and water

noon lil ice cold coke

now homemade cheeseburger (cheddar) lil more ice cold coke

444 /day....dog got 1/4

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chicken tacos, chicken tortilla soup, and some chips/salsa

----------


## Zodiac82

Steak and cheese sub

----------


## zaggahamma

A small pheasant /quail like drumstick around 9pm

11oz vodka / 11oz lemonaide 930-1111pm

Tiny square tiramasu lil tiny bit oxtail n carrot stew @1030pm

1515/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pbj

Pringles 

1999 / day

2 bowls naughty cereal (golden grahams and capn crunch) forgot it wasn't Christmas yet  :Frown: 

2999

----------


## Zodiac82

Lasagna and toast last night

----------


## zaggahamma

sip crystal and caffeine pill

now sippin hot coffee

----------


## gymffiti

8oz beef, 3 eggs & broccoli

----------


## zaggahamma

lil chicken breast lil thigh round 222pm few sips coke

.5 banana round 555pm 

pwo shake around 9pm

1050/day only

----------


## Zodiac82

Chinese food

----------


## zaggahamma

bought to nom on some thai food myself.......gonna be thai fried rice with chicken and yummy veggies and yellow curry

----------


## zaggahamma

Had lil of said thai food 

Now serving of pringles 

1600

----------


## zaggahamma

Few special dark w almonds miniatures 

1888

----------


## Zodiac82

> bought to nom on some thai food myself.......gonna be thai fried rice with chicken and yummy veggies and yellow curry


Fried rice...I want to say chicken and cashews...and some kind of creamy shrimp ..wife picked it up so not too sure lol

----------


## gymffiti

Fat free greek yogurt with apple & watermelon jelly - 100cals, 20pro

Washing it down with a sugar free 'Source' energy drink ... It's basically B6, B12 & Niacin with minimal taurine


I know a fizzy / soda drink isn't ideal to combine with dairy, but it's refreshing

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of lemonaide & caffeine pill

now coffee

229.2lbs

----------


## gymffiti

After 4 days of minimal carbs ... 

I've just added 125g of sweet potato fries, to my meat & greens

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein bar ...Turkey wrap

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein bar....
Egg sandwhich

----------


## HPM3TAL

Chicken, brown rice, and an asian style veggie protein blend.

----------


## HPM3TAL

> After 4 days of minimal carbs ... 
> 
> I've just added 125g of sweet potato fries, to my meat & greens


Mmm... Sweet potatoes fries. Haven't had those in a while. I'm about to change that tonight.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil salad

----------


## gymffiti

It's the weekend, so lets party ... 50g porridge oats!




> Mmm... Sweet potatoes fries. Haven't had those in a while. I'm about to change that tonight.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I'm going to have a sweet (jacket) potato tomorrow ... Mash a little peanut butter into it

----------


## zaggahamma

> It's the weekend, so lets party ... 50g porridge oats!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a sweet (jacket) potato tomorrow ... Mash a little peanut butter into it


so what is a jacket then called  :Smilie: 

I wanna try the peanut butter on sweet tater though...anyone else try it?

----------


## zaggahamma

finished Friday at 2666 after a 1888 previous day

today sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine 22 min ago

now hot coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166580

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to finish saturday with a pwo shake

quick 10 sets at 11pm  :Smilie: 

2100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

I need a Bloody Mary

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166588

----------


## zaggahamma

Me n dog nibblin in these snacks watchin football b4 work

----------


## zaggahamma

666/ day

----------


## Cupid

4 chocolate flavored rice cakes covered in chocolate sludge made up of chocolate whey + unsweetened cashew milk + dash of stevia. Sooooo good.

----------


## Zodiac82

Home made nachos

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Sunday with 2 bowls crackling oat bran

2700/Sunday

nuthin now

----------


## almostgone

9 oz. grilled flank steak, varying amounts of steamed bok choy, leeks, and Napa cabbage. A few splashes of low sodium soy sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Caffeine pill

now coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

333pm

.631 slice stuffed pizza and lil alfredo sauce lil extra garlic all super fresh and yummers 

Water

444/ day 

bout to sip some st. augustine vodka n lemonaide 

777 after cessation of sips

----------


## Zodiac82

Egg wrap
Protein bar

----------


## zaggahamma

Add a frozen margarita to the booze sippin

911/ day

Philly sammy

Ice cream 

2500

----------


## HPM3TAL

Prebed meal:
- 3 hardboiled eggs
- 1 cup greek yogurt with sugar free strawberry preserves

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

2 scoops of protein, ice, water, some dark cocoa, and some natty pb 

2 whole wheat waffles with sugar free syrup

----------


## HPM3TAL

Morning shake:
1 cup milk
1 cup blended oats
1 banana
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 scoop whey/casein blend
1 tbsp flax

P / C / F
48 / 102 / 23
807 calories

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli

salad bar, half a santa fe chicken sammy, and ice cream!

reported!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

lil meatloaf

lil tater salad

wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

preworkout

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

yum to the city

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> lil meatloaf
> 
> lil tater salad
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> preworkout
> 
> 500/day


Lol


Attachment 166631

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol
> 
> 
> Attachment 166631


Looks exactly like the meatloaf i had...stouffers

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more meatloaf lil more tater salad 

Lil thai chicken fried rice n veg

1616

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil bowl of granola and cracklin oat bran 

Few bites pizza

Serving of pringles 

5.5 oz coke

2444/ day

----------


## gymffiti

> Lil bowl of granola and cracklin oat bran 
> 
> Few bites pizza
> 
> Serving of pringles 
> 
> 5.5 oz coke
> 
> 2444/ day


You're teasing me! lol

Over the weekend I've been sticking to my usual 

Low carb protein bars
meat, greens & sweet potatoes

I've started having 60g bowls of Rice Crispies with skimmed lacto milk ... You get quite a lot for 200cals & 50g carbs

Of course I'd prefer granola & oat bran though!

----------


## RaginCajun

post workout

2 scoops protein, oats, natty pb, dark chocolate cocoa powder, and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

> You're teasing me! lol
> 
> Over the weekend I've been sticking to my usual 
> 
> Low carb protein bars
> meat, greens & sweet potatoes
> 
> I've started having 60g bowls of Rice Crispies with skimmed lacto milk ... You get quite a lot for 200cals & 50g carbs
> 
> Of course I'd prefer granola & oat bran though!


prob why I'm fat though  :1laugh:

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee after caffeine pill

----------


## Zodiac82

2 turkey and egg wraps

----------


## RaginCajun

Salad, 2 bowls of turkey and wild rice soup, and chicken salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Lil salad
Protein bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166642

----------


## gymffiti

I've taken a break from coffee & protein bars today.

So far, I've only had 60g of Rice Crispies with skimmed lacto milk - 200cals, 50carbs

I'm feeling better for it tbh

----------


## Zodiac82

Couple HB eggs and pb

----------


## zaggahamma

the usual caffeine pill and coffee

2222 cals/Wednesday

turkey in oven today...all the trimmings to follow

----------


## zaggahamma

500 cals worth of turkey n trimmings prewkout

now shake pwo

1100/day

----------


## zaggahamma

A second turkey plate

1616/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.66 slice bread with natty pb 

.55 small nanner

1777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few pringles 

Few ounces coke

2.2 oz butterfinger 

2222/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166645

----------


## zaggahamma

1.36 eggs

1.36 stip bacon

.631 slice dry rye

16.39 oz san pelligrino

coffee

300/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.25 slice of stuffed pizza lil alfredo lil marinara

lil coke

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday with a 3rd straight 2222 cal day

this morn a bottle of san pelligrino

dreaming of a waffle ................

----------


## zaggahamma

lil less than half this plate  :Smilie:

----------


## Euroholic

Can someone remake this thread so its not continuously showing the scammers name?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Can someone remake this thread so its not continuously showing the scammers name?


someone did remake the thread I guess there were some of us that don't really look at the creator of the thread its just a place to jot down what we iz eatin 

speakin a which...a lil too much Saturday....

ending in a bowl of cap n crunch last night sadly  :Frown: 

3222 /Saturday

1144am caffeine pill

now coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

lil turkey

lil stuffing

lil taters

few peas

lil cranberry sauce

3 oz coke

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken steak n cheese sub

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166659

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with bowl of mini wheats

6 dry roasted peanuts 4 oz coke

3 special dark w almond miniatures

earlier around 1030pm had about 3-4 oz prime rib and same ounces in penne pasta alfredo/marina

2222/Sunday

now coffee

----------


## Charlie67

> fried chikn thighs or bbq chikn thighs are great! popeyes spicy


Popeyes has the BEST fries....uh... so I've been told.

I'm eating more godforsaken chicken breast (200g) with roasted potatoes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Popeyes has the BEST fries....uh... so I've been told. I'm eating more godforsaken chicken breast (200g) with roasted potatoes.


Love me some Popeyes!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Today:

Eggs, onions, peppers, ham, all scrambled up with some grits and half a biscuit 

12 count chick fla with some BBQ sauce 

Handful of crack like powdered Chex mix

Chicken pad Thai with noodles, and damn is it hot!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166675

----------


## Couchlock

36g powder peanut butter and 15g hemp pro 70 mixed with 10ml grape seed oil and nonfat Greek plain yogurt with carrot dippers

----------


## zaggahamma

lil fettucine alfredo/marinara

lil veal osobuco

lil Caesar salad

2 mini desserts

sip of pepsi

1400/day

----------


## Booz

Fish rice spinache brockly

----------


## Euroholic

Crocodile jerky. Lamb mine and white rice

----------


## RaginCajun

> Crocodile jerky. Lamb mine and white rice


How's the crocodile?

Wonder if it's the same as gator

Is it a white meat?

----------


## RaginCajun

2 sausage kolaches, coffee

Cheeseburger and green beans with a lemonade

----------


## zaggahamma

bread butter natty pb lil milk

----------


## gymffiti

250g (8oz?) steak with 200g of parsnip fries 

You get good bang for your buck with Parsnips... 200g = 150cals & 20carbs

----------


## Euroholic

> How's the crocodile?
> 
> Wonder if it's the same as gator
> 
> Is it a white meat?


It was honey soy. its a white pinky colour but in jerky form its like a light brown.

THeres a resturant that does crocodile steaks.

----------


## zaggahamma

Earlier had lil pork loin lil polenta 7 shrimps

Lil sprite

1.63 servings of pringles 

8oz coke

Bowl of mini wheats 

4 dark chocolate and almond miniatures 

2444/day

----------


## gymffiti

50g porridge oats with 200ml of skimmed milk for breakfast 

Under 300cals

----------


## Euroholic

Hopefully be eating titties tonight lads. Seeing this old bird. 33 years old!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166712

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166713

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166720

And a few drinks

----------


## RaginCajun

Merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## Zodiac82

Merry xmas

----------


## Zodiac82

Merry xmas.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166723

x2

----------


## RaginCajun

For breakfast had bacon, egg, spinach, cheese on wheat 

Piled it on for lunch! Smoked turkey, spinach salad, duck poppers I made (marinated duck breast rolled up with cream cheese, jalapeño, and apple, all rolled up in a piece of bacon!), a roll, fruit salad, some red wine, a brownie, and chocolate ice cream!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Merry xmas.


Merry Christmas Z!

----------


## Couchlock

> Merry Christmas Z!


Avoided family this Xmas eve and Xmas day, don't want people shoving bs food in my face, and then getting all butthurt about me not eating.

I ate after a good fast all day, 1lb filet mingon (sp?] and a 3 apples

----------


## zaggahamma

> Avoided family this Xmas eve and Xmas day, don't want people shoving bs food in my face, and then getting all butthurt about me not eating.
> 
> I ate after a good fast all day, 1lb filet mingon (sp?] and a 3 apples


totally understand w2stay focused

----------


## RaginCajun

These

----------


## zaggahamma

lil bit scram eggs

lil bacon

toast w lil natty pb lil natty jelly  :Smilie: 

lil citrus cooler gatoAIDE

----------


## zaggahamma

> these


sf syrup?

----------


## zaggahamma

225.6 ON THE RICHTER

out of the gym for 1.36 weeks (busy at work) (prolly end up being a 2 week hiatus)(will have to ease back)  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> sf syrup?


yes sir!

----------


## RaginCajun

for lunch, grilled chicken bacon avocado on wheat with sweet pot fries

now, a think thin protein bar

----------


## Zodiac82

> Merry Christmas Z!


back at u man....and ur family as well




> These
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166744"/>


those look damn good




> 225.6 ON THE RICHTER
> 
> out of the gym for 1.36 weeks (busy at work) (prolly end up being a 2 week hiatus)(will have to ease back)


Been out myself for 2 week.....ruptured my damn achilles....but I said man "F" this I'm gonna hobble around and get this shyt done lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166755

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn Zodiac sorry to hear about the Achilles

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked turkey and a stick of cheddar

----------


## RaginCajun

Cooking now, Venison cheddar sliders on wheat kaiser rolls and a green salad

----------


## zaggahamma

> back at u man....and ur family as well
> 
> those look damn good
> 
> 
> Been out myself for 2 week.....ruptured my damn achilles....but I said man "F" this I'm gonna hobble around and get this shyt done lol


sorry to hear bro...fn hobbling around everyday myself

glad I lost few lbs from the hiatus instead of gain though

----------


## zaggahamma

shrimps

lil pork loin

tiny bit flank steak

couple fingerling taters

lil horsey sauce

small coffee cake piece

1555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout 

Smoked turkey with fried egg on top of a wheat kaiser roll (so FN good!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Baja Grilled chicken foot long from Quiznos

----------


## Zodiac82

> sorry to hear bro...fn hobbling around everyday myself
> 
> glad I lost few lbs from the hiatus instead of gain though


Thanks man...shyt ..apparently I put on a few (not weighed...nor did I think I have (fat-wise any))..but haven't seen my mother in law in about 2 months..come to find out she told my wife my face looked a lil chunky...wtf!!!!..lol




> Post workout
> 
> Smoked turkey with fried egg on top of a wheat kaiser roll (so FN good!)
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166759"/>


Damn RC...meals been oolong tasty man

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

For Zodiac

----------


## zaggahamma

3 parks Russian vodka 1 part lemonaide

shaken not stirred

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier lil shrimp

lil carrot/squash medley

lil tiramisu

lil boston crème pie

lil flan

lil coffee cake

lil pepsi

----------


## RaginCajun

One smoked turkey on wheat Kaiser roll and a venison slider patty on a Kaiser roll

Lil coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

> For Zodiac
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166765"/>


Lol



Attachment 166766

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166767

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 166767


mozzarella ? a lot?

----------


## zaggahamma

pringles n coke

----------


## Charlie67

> pringles n coke


Power food!  :Smilie: 


2 packets of oatmeal and a protein shake.

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier had a slice of bread wit natty pb

few min ago a bacon Sammy

631/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> mozzarella ? a lot?


Lol..no...shrimp cup of noodles..3 HB eggs...and too much hot sauce.... (new damn top that flips up..but I had the old one in mind the screws off and had a tiiiiiinny hole the hot sauce comes out of...but NOPE..lol big ol splash)

----------


## Zodiac82

Today. ..

1..ham n egg sandwhich...and Celeste pizza..
2...Turkey and cheese panini 
3...3 HB eggs
4...true and cheese panini..and 3 HB eggs
5...banana and protein bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Cup o noodles 
3hb eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Jello shots and tequila cupcakes


Attachment 166791



Attachment 166792

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166793



Attachment 166794



Attachment 166795

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn Zodiac, looks like you are in for some fun! Happy New Year's!

----------


## RaginCajun

This was last night

Fresh Wild hog backstrap with wild oyster mushrooms (picked them myself) and a cucumber/tomato salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Here are the mushrooms

----------


## zaggahamma

dry cereal and milk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn Zodiac, looks like you are in for some fun! Happy New Year's!


Had a good time thank RC back at u

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

Double post

----------


## RaginCajun

Scrambled eggs with red bell peppers, onions, and wild oyster mushrooms with some wheat toast and OJ

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166812

----------


## zaggahamma

mini wheats n milk

----------


## oldnsedentary

> mini wheats n milk


????  :Hmmmm: 


 :No No:

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166816

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout shake

Oats, natty on, 2 scoops of protein, almond milk and a handful of frozen strawberries/blueberries

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham and cheese wheat wrap
2 HB eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill and sip of crystal light

----------


## RaginCajun

carbmaster blackberry yogurt and 20 wasabi flavored almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

roasted pork loin and some salad

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 nathans all beef dog

Few sips coke

Bowl of cracklin oat bran and granola mixed/milk

777/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

More almonds, handful of pork skins, and a few sweet tarts

Headed out for cardio no.2

Then gonna cook some venison up for some tacos

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wheat wrap
Yogart
3 HB eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166829

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil turkey 

Lil stuffing 

Lil cranberry sauce 

1750

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout shake

Oats, natty on, 2 scoops of protein, almond milk and a handful of frozen strawberries/blueberries

Coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

Turkey wheat wrap
Walnuts

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166856

----------


## RaginCajun

that looks good Zodiac!

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout shake

Oats, natty on, 2 scoops of protein, almond milk and a handful of frozen strawberries/blueberries

Coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

just noticed i didn't put any of my other meals on here for yesterday.

Reported!

----------


## gymffiti

Must admit, I did indulge in some maple pancakes, over New Years

Back on a cut now though. 



Lost 5 lbs (probably water) ... Which tends to happen, in my first few days of cutting carbs

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday at 2222 including booze

today lil coffee

couple scram eggs

couple strips bacon

1 dry rye toast

yum diddy

oh yeah few sips simply lemonaide

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli

had half a chicken wrap, salad bar, and of course, some cream!

----------


## zaggahamma

had enough of that soft serve etc last night at golden corral ohhhhh my gherd good thing I only nommed twice yesterday and ended at 2222

lil more coffee now pre workout

475/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> that looks good Zodiac!


Thanks....simple but yummy

Chicken quesadilla

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!

1050/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cheeseburger macaroni 

Lil gatoraide

1630/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended yesterday w lil natty pb , butter, toast

Gatorade

1999 (Thursday)

----------


## zaggahamma

lil lemonaide n caffeine pill

an orange or 2

caught a cold....gotta work today so thinking homemade chic soup tomorrow for the nfl playoff game nommin

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier

555/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166883"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166884"/> earlier
> 
> 555/day


Do notice any difference between that typr of caffeine pill than I guess ur basic type...
I see it says pharmaceutical grade so I didn't kno if it would be any different..I just take Jet alert..or Stay awake (walmart brand)

----------


## zaggahamma

> Do notice any difference between that typr of caffeine pill than I guess ur basic type...
> I see it says pharmaceutical grade so I didn't kno if it would be any different..I just take Jet alert..or Stay awake (walmart brand)


No...they are all 200mg of caffeine...vivarin..jet alert. .etc..

Some late afternoons i do sf red bull which works well for me

----------


## zaggahamma

Thai fried rice with chicken chinese broccoli & carrot

Sf red bull

850/ day

----------


## Charlie67

Chicken burrito... From a food truck, so it's better than yours  :Smilie: 

And a taco because I was still hungry.

----------


## zaggahamma

Had 1/4 this thai chicken fried rice round 5pm

10pm had thai phad se ew beef similar portion

1030-1111pm 2 absolute n crans

1400/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.77 turkey sammy

Peach smoothie 

2050 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> No...they are all 200mg of caffeine...vivarin..jet alert. .etc..
> 
> Some late afternoons i do sf red bull which works well for me


I wish I responded to red Bull and stuff....monster..NOS...none of it does any in just like the taste lol




> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166888"/>
> 
> Had 1/4 this thai chicken fried rice round 5pm
> 
> 10pm had thai phad se ew beef similar portion
> 
> 1030-1111pm 2 absolute n crans
> 
> 1400/ day


nice



Attachment 166890



Attachment 166891

Last night...forgot to post

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166892

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

ate 3/4 of that and sipped a lil Gatorade

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1100

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of chili 

peach smoothie 

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Natty pb & butter on toast

Cheddar burger 

Shared both with dog 

2666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine pill / water

cup of instant expresso coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

2.5 scram eggs

2.5 strips bacon

slice dry rye toast

lil lemonaide

 :Smilie:  GAME TIME 15 MIN!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil chili

----------


## zaggahamma

Peach smoothie 

Yum

1100/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166921



Attachment 166922

----------


## RaginCajun

2 whole wheat waffles, Lil Nutella, and sugar free syrup with a protein shake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

carbmaster blueberry muffin yogurt and some wasabi almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

ground venison taco salad

----------


## RaginCajun

> ground venison taco salad


lil more of this

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee round noon

round 330pm....

3 lil Japanese tacos (morimoto asia)

.75 Japanese bbq rib

water

693/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and a lot greens

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of day/ night...

Cereal n milk

Pringles 

Water

Ribs n sweet taters

Peach smoothie 

2555/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166952
Last night dinner..forgot to post

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein flapjacks with Nutella and sugar free syrup, washed down with some almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

smoked almonds and strawberry carbmaster yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill /water

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage and a lot greens

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

lil venison patty and some greens

----------


## zaggahamma

lil rican corned beef hash round 145 

now sf red bull preworkout

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

1100/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Ground venison and salad

Cottage cheese with sugar free preserves

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166957

----------


## zaggahamma

1777/ day

----------


## Charlie67

F'n chicken..... Again.

6 oz with brown rice and spinach.... yay....

----------


## zaggahamma

Peach smoothie 

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine and sip of gatoraide

now coffee

good week calorie wise so far.....goal for end of april is 212-217lbs....weighing in this saturday

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier had a post cardio shake, consisted of almond milk, two scoops protein, handful of frozen blueberries/strawberries, oats, and a dash of cinnamon.

now, some almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken Sammy and side salad

(Still hungry)

----------


## Charlie67

Carved Turkey foot long form subway, double meat, more spinach than the angry old lady thought was reasonable.

----------


## Zodiac82

Rice cakes
Pumpkin bread

----------


## zaggahamma

> Rice cakes
> Pumpkin bread


Unusual nommin..never seen a low to zero protein snack from the z man

----------


## zaggahamma

Bite of a bbq rib

.44 rueben sammy no sauce

Few kettle cooked chips 

A pickle spear

3.16 oz coke

Vodka and lemonaide 

777 / day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Unusual nommin..never seen a low to zero protein snack from the z man


Yeh that was righ after the gym..lol I kne someone would say somethin...

Tryna "clean" up my eatin a lil bit...especially since the achilles is messed up I can't really do any cardio like I want 


Attachment 166960

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier had a carbmaster yogurt and some almonds

Now, just mauled a taco salad with venison and then a protein shake to wash it down

----------


## Kawigirl

Chicken pizza....homemade cauliflower crust

----------


## Kawigirl

> Earlier had a carbmaster yogurt and some almonds
> 
> Now, just mauled a taco salad with venison and then a protein shake to wash it down


mmmmmm...venison!

----------


## Kawigirl

> Carved Turkey foot long form subway, double meat, more spinach than the angry old lady thought was reasonable.


Just a note.... that carved turkey is from a processing plant I'm a food microbiologist in....and good choice! It's all turkey breast meat!

----------


## zaggahamma

ended with a

slice of pizza n a lil alfredo

brisket Sammy

.5 serving pringles

bowl of cereal

2400/day

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

preworkout

2 eggs, scrambled with some pico de gallo, and a protein shake with a handful of frozen blueberries/strawberries

just had an apple and some almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

oh yeah, coffee with a lil creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine , coffee

now bacon eggs rye toast

"a zagga brunch"

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 1/4

lil lemonaide

500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

brisket loaded spud and a piece of jalapeno sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

> brisket loaded spud and a piece of jalapeno sausage


Restaurant?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Restaurant?


Sounds devine

----------


## RaginCajun

> Restaurant?


Rudy's BBQ

it was delicious!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

1444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Half of one of those baked chickens from the store and a big salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Cottage cheese, lil protein powder, and Nutella

----------


## Obs

I had a bannana egg pancake this morning. The lady mashed up a couple of bananas and mixed the with beat eggs, she then fried it like a pancacke. It was suprisingly good! Cool and different and a good change up.

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 cup chili

Lil gatoraide 

2 special dark hersheys miniatures w almonds

1777/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 166975

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine with sip of lemonaide

now coffee

231.5lbs weigh in....I guess the weight loss was all due to missing the gym for 2 weeks I should have known...as I gained all 6 back this week...ON LOW CALORIES...sooooooooo weird

new/updated goal 215-220 (217)

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga breakfast

lil gatoraide

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of golden grahams round 3

now pwo zagga shake

1515/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 philly 

.77 chicostick

Lil gatoraide 

2200/ day

----------


## Couchlock

Peas in a blender, watet, n protein powder, post shake

2250 day

----------


## zaggahamma

Caffeine pill sip gatoraide

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

golden grahams earlier

cheeseburger at start of 430 game

just before half 2 servings cape cod kettle original

gatoraide

1333day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked pork loin stuffed with smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage, apple, and onion, with some teriyaki brown rice, and a fancy poppyseed dressing kale salad

----------


## Zodiac82

> zagga breakfast
> 
> lil gatoraide
> 
> 444/day


zagga shake...i kno. ...milk shake of the gods...i kno...zagga breakfast ..that's a new one lol

Eggs toast bacon. ....1/4 to the dog???




> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166997"/> Smoked pork loin stuffed with smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage, apple, and onion, with some teriyaki brown rice, and a fancy poppyseed dressing kale salad


Niiiiiiiice RC

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167003



Attachment 167004



Attachment 167005



Attachment 167006

At my daughters 17th bday party

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 167003
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 167004
> 
> ATTACH]167005[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> ...


nice spread!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip gator w caffeine

now sip coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

> nice spread!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


Thanks..went to Dave n Busters



Attachment 167009

----------


## zaggahamma

> zagga shake...i kno. ...milk shake of the gods...i kno...zagga breakfast ..that's a new one lol
> 
> Eggs toast bacon. ....1/4 to the dog???
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiiice RC


yes I just named it that this past week...eggs toast bacon you are CORRECT....rye toast though NO BUTTA! 

dog often gets 1/6 to 1/2 of everything...sometimes nothing

----------


## zaggahamma

small plate cheeseburger macaroni

lil gatoraide

preworkout

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> yes I just named it that this past week...eggs toast bacon you are CORRECT....rye toast though NO BUTTA!


Lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake comin up at game time!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

999/DAY!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bacon sammy 

.77 banana 

Lil gatoraide 

1555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

this AM, had 2 eggs scrambled with a venison patty

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip Gatorade w 200mg caffeine

now lil coffee

back up to 231.5 (always more after gym days) (don't see 215 happening without severe overhaul lol)

----------


## RaginCajun

few almonds and a carbmaster strawberry/banana yogurt

----------


## Couchlock

> few almonds and a carbmaster strawberry/banana yogurt


Yo, I see carbmaster alot, is it a brand?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yo, I see carbmaster alot, is it a brand?


Kroger brand

----------


## Couchlock

> Kroger brand


Okay well, try these

Faitlife non fat, 80cal, 6g carbs, 13th protein.

They also have 2%, and chocolate, and whole.




Polos tripple 0, 15g protein. No fat, no artificials, very good

Kroger carbmaster has both sucralose, and ace k

----------


## RaginCajun

> Okay well, try these
> 
> Faitlife non fat, 80cal, 6g carbs, 13th protein.
> 
> They also have 2%, and chocolate, and whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have tried those and love it! 

i switch between the two, depends on what the store has

----------


## RaginCajun

few slices of smoked pork loin stuffed with smoked venison sausage and apples

also a side salad

----------


## RaginCajun

another carbmaster yogurt, white chocolate raspberry

----------


## RaginCajun

slice of smoked pork loin stuffed with smoked venison sausage and apples

pistachios

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167034

----------


## Charlie67

1 cup of oats with sweetener
200 grams of chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

Small sweet potato and two eggs over easy

Protein shake with blueberries and strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 167034


thought I saw scrapple til I zoomed in on the mini waffles

----------


## zaggahamma

sip gator w 200mg caffeine

now sippin coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with some sugar free chocolate creamer (tastes like hot chocolate)

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga breakfast

lil lemonaide

475/day

----------


## RaginCajun

few slices of smoked pork loin stuffed with smoked venison sausage and apples

also a side salad

----------


## zaggahamma

.77 banana

lil natty pb

505/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1250/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> thought I saw scrapple til I zoomed in on the mini waffles


Lol..it's been a while since some good ol scrapple



Attachment 167047

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday with a lil

thai fried rice with veggies and chicken

serving of chips

lil Gatorade

.25 serving choc peanuts

1888/tuesday

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee and caffeine pill

aka....

zagga wake up

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken tenders with queso and a lot of green beans

few boudin balls

----------


## Zodiac82

Fish and chicken wrap 
Couple bananas

----------


## zaggahamma

222pm an all beef nathans dog

lil coke

400/day

now sf red bull pre workout WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yum

1010/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Trail mix
Banana
Protein bar.....

Hungry man when I get home

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole grain waffles topped with a lil natty PB and sugar free syrup 

Protein shake with frozen blueberries/strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

pill and coffee

233.8 on richter...super holdin water on 3 straight gym days...goin again today off tomorrow...reweigh Saturday

wooooooooooo

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken and fish wrap

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken sammy on wheat (damn footlong from Quiznos and i am still hungry!!!!)

Fatty!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

yum city

1010/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Small pizza

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167095

----------


## gymffiti

My body tends to respond well to mixing up my diet

Currently though, I'm on - 140g Pro | 50g Fat | 200 Carbs

So far today, I've had a low carb protein bar and am now polishing off 60g of Rice Krispies

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole grain waffles and sugar free syrup 

Two eggs and glass of almond milk

----------


## Zodiac82

Ham and cheese melt

----------


## Zodiac82

Cliff bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167122



Attachment 167121

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of gator and 200mg caffeine

down to 231 even this morn after ending at 2400 cals last night including booze

----------


## Zodiac82

2 spicy chicken sandwhiches with bacon

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade venison/pork meatball sliders with mozzarella and a Caesar salad 

Lil red vino!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Homemade venison/pork meatball sliders with mozzarella and a Caesar salad Lil red vino!

----------


## zaggahamma

Amazing looking

----------


## zaggahamma

been up since 4am

so had a bowl of cereal

made a pot of chili for football snackin

and now this pre nap bleu cheese burger

yep I know

----------


## zaggahamma

ate half the burger...doggy got the rest

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=167129"/> been up since 4am so had a bowl of cereal made a pot of chili for football snackin and now this pre nap bleu cheese burger yep I know


Chili for football! Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout stuff

----------


## RaginCajun

sheet, forgot to log yesterday's food

today so far: preworkout (30 cals) and coffee with creamer (30 cals)

call it a quasi-fast

----------


## zaggahamma

ended yesterdays laziness and football watchin and snackin at 2100 cals

but still 231.2 on the richter scale (chili, steak, augratin taters, chocolate pie, ice cream cone, pringles, lil coke) just grazed while the pats and falcons hazed

today caffeine pill w water

now coffee

----------


## Charlie67

Chicken.... its always chicken.... for dessert I had brown rice because I like to live a little.

BTW, If you haven't made some kind of protein-based no-bake cookies... do it. Especially if you have kids to help you. Its easy, fun, healthy, and peanut butter is so great it should be its own food-group.... and if you eat a dozen at 3 am, there's less caloric guilt... but fair warning, your kids will shame you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chicken.... its always chicken.... for dessert I had brown rice because I like to live a little.
> 
> BTW, If you haven't made some kind of protein-based no-bake cookies... do it. Especially if you have kids to help you. Its easy, fun, healthy, and peanut butter is so great it should be its own food-group.... and if you eat a dozen at 3 am, there's less caloric guilt... but fair warning, your kids will shame you.


post up a recipe of it

----------


## RaginCajun

jimmy john's gargantuan and some salt/vinegar chips

----------


## Charlie67

There's a million fancy varieties, but we usually start with one of two kinds:

My preferred:
1 cup of peanut butter (I use crunchy natural Jif)
1 cup honey
1 cup oats
3 scoops protein powder (Chocolate is the best, but I've used vanilla)
ground cinnamon, not much, we just sprinkle it in.

Just nuke the peanut butter and honey until you can stir it (maybe 25-30 seconds). mash in everything else, done.

Or this (this is hard to make into cookies because its dry so I press it all into a greased 9 x 9 dish and cut it into bars with a pizza cutter):
1/2 cup PB
1 C coconut flour (just buy it, its not exactly cheap ($6) but you'll be happy... and if you want to sift it first, its easier to work... but honestly we just do it because my 10yr old like to Fk around and make a mess, which is a blast.)
4 scoops protein powder
1/2 (ish) cups of almond milk (use just have to play with the mix)

Options:
-get fancy and melt some dark chocolate on them, especially the bars above (its too much work for me, but sometimes my 13yr will do it)
-Sometimes we mix in dried cranberries
-Sometimes slivered nuts, like almonds... but the fat content starts getting up there

In both cases, mix it all up and shove it in the fridge for an hour to harden. The clean up takes 3 times longer than the "baking"

----------


## RaginCajun

> There's a million fancy varieties, but we usually start with one of two kinds:
> 
> My preferred:
> 1 cup of peanut butter (I use crunchy natural Jif)
> 1 cup honey
> 1 cup oats
> 3 scoops protein powder (Chocolate is the best, but I've used vanilla)
> ground cinnamon, not much, we just sprinkle it in.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing Chuck!

----------


## RaginCajun

Scoop of natty PB and a piece of cheese

Baked chicken booby, sautéed spinach, and some brown rice with lil coconut oil and curry

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far: pre workout and some coffee with creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded brisket spud and a few pieces of sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Spoonful of natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

4 venison tacos and a big salad

----------


## zaggahamma

3 eggs 

2.5 strips bacon

.5 slice rye

Gatorade

dog got lil bit

counting it as Tuesday cuz going back to sleep 2888/tuesday

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far: pre workout and some coffee with creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli" had a YUGE salad with some boiled eggs, half a Deli cowboy (brisket), and a few baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

> jason's deli" had a YUGE salad with some boiled eggs, half a Deli cowboy (brisket), and a few baked chips


love their salad bar

also had a beef Sammy at home

attaboy for not hittin up the soft serve...soft serve makes ya soft  :Smilie: 

also had coffee

369/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil thai beef n chicken pad bai ka pao w lil rice

gatorade

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

675/day preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

> love their salad bar
> 
> also had a beef Sammy at home
> 
> attaboy for not hittin up the soft serve...soft serve makes ya soft 
> 
> also had coffee
> 
> 369/day


sheet, i did not add that in

i had one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REPORTING myself!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

4 venison tacos and a big salad

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake OF THE GODS!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1300/DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167233

Not picture good 16 or 20oz..protein shake...one of the two..no measurement on cup lol

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday with ...

thai beef mu krab Chinese broccoli lil chicen fried rice n veg with

few kettle chips

4 oz coke

2 Hershey dark minis

1999/Wednesday

now caffeine pill sip gatoraide

coffee

233.4 on richter

----------


## zaggahamma

222PM .5 pork steak & .5 large baked tater with b/sc

lill gatoraide

now PWO shake

1111/day

----------


## Metalmank

Just had 8oz of ground turkey, cooked with some cabbage / zuchini and threw in some leftover chicken thigh meat (about 130g).

----------


## Kawigirl

Venison stir fry

----------


## zaggahamma

1030pm

Small over cooked turkey thigh

.631 baked tater with b/sc

Peach smoothie Yum 

1777/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

For Kawi

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill sip gator

coffee also with coffee mate mate

233.0

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga breakfast YUM

lil gatoraide

500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Cup of noodles
Protein shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Waitin for food to cook...

Havin glass of coconut vodka with a lil oj

----------


## zaggahamma

the God shake

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167253

----------


## zaggahamma

Rest of the night 

Cup of chili 

Lil thai beef mu krab

Serving of cape cod kettle cooked chips 

4 oz coke

1777/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167257

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill sip gator

coffee

231.6

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken cordon bleu...
At monster trucks with with the wife and son

Attachment 167263

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167269

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Saturday with usual zagga fare including booze and irish crème caramel ice cream cone(s)  :Smilie: 

2555/Saturday

today

sip water w caffeine pill
now coffee

no weigh in

----------


## Zodiac82

Homemade wrap:eggs....turkey....crabmeat...bacon....cheese. ...mayo

Attachment 167276

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga breakfast

dog got lil

lil lemonaide

525/day pre workout

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein shake
Cup of noodles

----------


## zaggahamma

gatoraide (lil)

600/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Nanner

700/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of tuna

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake yum city

1333/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna and bacon wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

Thai beef mu krab n chicken fried rice n veggies 

Yum

Gatorade 

1818

----------


## zaggahamma

midnight had a serving of chips a few more sips gator

and a small ice cream cone

2333/sunday

----------


## Zodiac82

Tuna wrap

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday 2666

now cofffee

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

preworkout 

coffee with sugar free creamer

smashburger grilled chicken with two chicken patties and some sweet pot fries.

----------


## zaggahamma

3oz chuck roast lean

1 cup taters/carrots/onions boiled

.5 cup gravy

bowl branflakes with raisins splenda milk

.5 banana

850/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken parm 

Twice today

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday at 2555

now kawwwwwffffffeeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy soft scrambled eggs

crisp bacon

crunchy dry rye toast

cool blue gatorade

----------


## zaggahamma

525/day

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today, pre workout and coffee with creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of chili...twice...earlier

Banana..orange and protein bar now

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier lil leftover lame ass pot roast n taters (small plate) pre workout

now yum city pwo shake of the Gods

1555/day

back in the zone

----------


## Zodiac82

Burger

----------


## RaginCajun

i keep forgetting to come back and post the rest of the day

today thus far:

preworkout

post workout - scoop of protein, almond milk, double fiber whole wheat bagel with cream cheese and sugar free blueberry preserves

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday with

thai food again ...beef mu krab with beef fried rice n veggies

bowl of bran flakes with splenda raisins and milk

2555/wednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

for lunch had an elk burger on wheat with a side of fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to enjoy a zagga shake

wooooooooooooo

1200/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Had some pistachios for a snack earlier 

Just had some venison dirty brown rice and a big salad 

Lil later, cottage cheese with some sugar free blueberry preserves

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout to nibble on a steak grinder 

BOOOOOOOM!!!

Calories tbt...

----------


## gymffiti

I've been good all week, but I may have accidentally just put 400cals worth of peanut butter, in my porridge :/

----------


## zaggahamma

shared a zagga breakfast with dog

now a peach smoothie for dessert

555/day

----------


## Euroholic

Chicken and potato

----------


## Zodiac82

Forgot to post lastnight

Attachment 167401



Now 

Attachment 167400

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 1/5

lil gatoraide

555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!

1155/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

ended last night with

thai beef n veggies lil fried rice

serving of pringles

gatoraide

1888/Saturday

Superbowl sunday start 

sip of gator and caffeine pill 

PREworkout shake instead of post cuz got superbowl noms brewin.....

....rack of ribs in slow cooker, fresh pizza ingredients ready to top and load...

gonna make choc chip cookies, and baked tater is the only veggie today


500 after shake

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of cinnamon frosted flakes. .w..banana. blueberries .strawberries. 

Then about hr later smoothie

----------


## Charlie67

Seasoned ground turkey with a cup of rice. A protein shake in about an hour, then it's leg day.

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken wrap

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167453

----------


## zaggahamma

ended superbowl sunday at

2555

not bad for superbowl...also got a decent arm workout in....good week overall

sip of gator and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

i ate waaaaaaaaaay too much junk yesterday, my stomach still isn't right!

so far today, whole grain bagel with reduced fat cream cheese and sugar free blueberry preserves 

coffee with some sugar free creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

> i ate waaaaaaaaaay too much junk yesterday, my stomach still isn't right!
> 
> so far today, whole grain bagel with reduced fat cream cheese and sugar free blueberry preserves 
> 
> coffee with some sugar free creamer


sorry bro

going to the gym was probably my savior....always keep me level minded with my shit diet

BUT HOW BOUT THAT COMEBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best comeback ever!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

to top of the miracle I busted the cash 3 YUGE!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> sorry bro
> 
> going to the gym was probably my savior....always keep me level minded with my shit diet
> 
> BUT HOW BOUT THAT COMEBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best comeback ever!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


i crushed the gym yesterday so made some room for the junk, it just has my stomach all jacked up

and yes, that was epic!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

just devoured a good size homemade burger

lil mayo onion ketchup

dog only got small bite

few sips gator

613/day (my cash 3 number) WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #4500

----------


## almostgone

Huge salad made of lettuce, a little spinach, broccoli, alfalfa sprouts, 6 oz. chicken breast, small amount of dried cranberries, 1 roma tomatoe, and some watered down salad dressing.

----------


## RaginCajun

jimmy johns sammy and chips

----------


## [email protected]

Pork chops and baked beans.

----------


## RaginCajun

Had some venison sauce piquant on top of some rice, and some chicken wings

----------


## [email protected]

Jalapeño poppers

----------


## zaggahamma

Bbq rib sammy

Pringles 

Ice cream 

2777/ day

----------


## Johndave

Ordered a Pizza from a shop right now for the dinner.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ordered a Pizza from a shop right now for the dinner.


Reported

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole grain bagel with reduced fat cream cheese and sugar free blueberry preserves, and two eggs

Lil caffeine now

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip gator/200 mg caffeine

now coffee

233.5 on the richter scale

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 eggs

1.36 strip bacon

.631 slice dry rye

.316 oven fresh cookie

tad gatoraide

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Just piled it on

Brisket, sausage, and pulled pork, on a homemade jalapeño bun, with a big bowl of green beans

Stuffed!

----------


## songdog

Dam yall make me hungry this is why I don't come around here often  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> Just piled it on
> 
> Brisket, sausage, and pulled pork, on a homemade jalapeño bun, with a big bowl of green beans
> 
> Stuffed!


U cook for urself rc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167487

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole wheat waffles with sugar free syrup and natty PB along with two eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

> U cook for urself rc? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir, place is called The Brisket House Pretty good BBQ

Cooked a venison sauce piquant for the super bowl, came out very good!

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfffeeeee


lil overboard yesterday and ended 3500/tuesday

----------


## zaggahamma

.693 all beef nathans dog

couple bites pizza

few sips of coke

all around 136

now a sf red bull preworkout

450/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167502

----------


## zaggahamma

boooooooom! !!

----------


## RaginCajun

Two oatmeal flapjacks with a lil natty pb and sugar free syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine and

coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken avocado club on wheat, with sweet pot fries

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167527

----------


## Sfla80

> Attachment 167527


Looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 

1111/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sfla..all credit to the wife though lol

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday with thai beef fried rice

and beef mu krab

1919/day

now kawwwwwwwffeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

.44 slice of pizza yum (sam's club 3 meat)

.22 of a all beef nathans dog

.66 of a cup of choc frozen yogurt

was a delicious brunch and made me happy

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Seconds of pizza and nathans

Similar portions

888

----------


## RaginCajun

today thus far:

banana and pre workout stuff

scoop of protein, 4 strawberries, some frozen blueberries, almond milk, lil oats, lil natty pb, and a dash of dark cocoa powder

mango green tea

handful of jalapeño cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

half a sante fe grilled chicken sammy, big salad, and a small cream from Jason's deli

give or take, i am already at 1615 cals for the day

i eat too much!!!

----------


## Couchlock

> half a sante fe grilled chicken sammy, big salad, and a small cream from Jason's deli
> 
> give or take, i am already at 1615 cals for the day
> 
> i eat too much!!!


2 cans tuna mixed with fat free mayo, and a 1/4 hot sauce, banana peppers spread over 3 rice cakes.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> 2 cans tuna mixed with fat free mayo, and a 1/4 hot sauce, banana peppers spread over 3 rice cakes.


Rice cakes!!

I'm so happy I am a powerlifter

----------


## Couchlock

> Rice cakes!!
> 
> I'm so happy I am a powerlifter


Naw I like rice cakes. I'm be out at 2700 by end of day.

----------


## RaginCajun

some dill pickle flavored cashews

1764ish

----------


## RaginCajun

3 chicken legs and a big ole salad

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout and banana 

Two eggs, avocado, 5 strawberries, and a cup of fresh squeezed grapefruit juice

----------


## RaginCajun

mint chocolate quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy with swiss on wheat and some chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Reuben sandwhich

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of cashews

----------


## Couchlock

Ocean delight sushi
Tam yum soup
Beef negimaki
Japanese ice cream.

Japanese sushi and hibachi valentines day dinner with the misses.

Probably easy 1000 cal dinner. Also freedom celebration  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Out of town visiting moms very lil internet

Similar calories

Similar delicious and non bb noms

Probably avg 2500 each day

----------


## RaginCajun

oatmeal with a half scoop of protein powder, 5 strawberries, lil almond milk, and a dash of cinnamon 

diet mango green tea

----------


## RaginCajun

oatmeal cookie quest bar, holy hell it is good!

----------


## zaggahamma

Earlier had caffeine pill 

And coffee

And .613 oz ribeye

.613 baked tater

3.16 oz coke 

Couple bites key lime pie

----------


## Zodiac82

> Out of town visiting moms very lil internet
> 
> Similar calories
> 
> Similar delicious and non bb noms
> 
> Probably avg 2500 each day


Where'd ya go Zagga



Attachment 167683

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a banana and preworkout 

Then this

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros aren't bad at all

----------


## zaggahamma

> Where'd ya go Zagga
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 167683


south Georgia (jaw-juh)

shot the 12 guage the 9 and the .380 woooooooooooooooooooooo

cream corn n gravy cornbread fried chicken

----------


## RaginCajun

> south Georgia (jaw-juh)
> 
> shot the 12 guage the 9 and the .380 woooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> cream corn n gravy cornbread fried chicken


datta boy!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

handful of jalapeño cashews

----------


## Couchlock

> Macros aren't bad at all
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=167695"/>


Anti boil over formula.

Sounds tasty. Lol

Ghost peppers and 151 rum

----------


## RaginCajun

two chicken legs and a huge salad

----------


## RaginCajun

rocky road quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

ARBYS AROUND 2PM TOO MUCH OF IT

1369/DAY

back on track tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

8oz ice cold coke

in the bottle

1444/day

----------


## Zodiac82

2 Steak egg bacon and cheese fajita

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended Friday high for the end of the week off from the gym

probably 3333-3500

now focused

coffee now

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 publix Italian sub on wheat

Colby jack mayo lettuce onion pickles banana peppers mustard oil salt n pepper

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM

lil gatoraide

pre nap/workout

----------


## zaggahamma

631/day

----------


## RaginCajun

fasted for 16 hours (well, only had Amino Energy)

broke fast with an IPA, grilled bbq chicken salad, chips n salsa, and a few chicken strips

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate chip cookie dough quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga God shake deluxe

1400/day

homemade spag sauce simmerin

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167732

----------


## RaginCajun

Nanner and preworkout stuff

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill and coffee now

ended last night with small plate sketti

and bran flakes

2222/friday

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout Muscle milk, 200 cals, 40g protein, 10g carb, 2.5g fat

----------


## zaggahamma

shared a zagga breakfast with dog

lil water

preworkout

375/day

----------


## RaginCajun

4 eggs and 2 pieces of cinnamon raisin toast

Now, glass of red wine

It's National Wine day!

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

999/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167764

----------


## zaggahamma

Thai garlic beef n veggies 

Lil chicken fried rice 

Lil lemonaide 

Bran flakes 

1969/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167780

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine & sip gatoraide

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana and preworkout 

4 eggs, leftover steak, cheese, and 2 proper English muffins Lil brownie and glass of milk

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 publix Italian sub

2 hours before workout

lil gatoraide

675/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil more gatoraide at the office(gym)  :Smilie: 

now zagga shake

1400/day

----------


## wellshii

8oz chicken breast,
2 oz of spaghetti (special pasta with sour cream and blended tomatoes my wife makes)

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked pork shoulder, venison sausage, and grilled red fish

----------


## zaggahamma

Half of a patty melt a few kettle chips a few sips Coke and one Reeses cup 

1999 day

----------


## zaggahamma

Picture of my masterpiece 

Saved half for the woman

Dog really wanted but had to settle for a few chips

----------


## zaggahamma

Dos mas reeses

2222/day

Gn

----------


## RaginCajun

Nanner and pre workout

----------


## RaginCajun

piece of venison sausage and couple strawberries

----------


## zaggahamma

Caffeine pill w sip water

now coffee sippin

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with splenda raisins n milk

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded brisket spud

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate mint chunk quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

4pm 

4 oz ribeye

Large fatty/dairy tater

2.2 oz pepsi 

Now

A zagga size vodka lemonaide 

1631/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther drink

1818/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork and raw carrots 

Some organic Yogurt with some sugar free blueberry preserves and a lil protein powder

----------


## zaggahamma

RC

Seems u r low carbin?

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC Seems u r low carbin?


Not really low carb but lowering some. That yogurt has a good bit amount of carbs. I may entertain some carb cycling here soon, but for now, trying to lower the amount of processed carbs. I know I will be endulging in some debachery this weekend (Mardi Gras!!!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout stuff

Protein shake with almond milk, blueberries, a banana, and some natty PB

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not really low carb but lowering some. That yogurt has a good bit amount of carbs. I may entertain some carb cycling here soon, but for now, trying to lower the amount of processed carbs. I know I will be endulging in some debachery this weekend (Mardi Gras!!!)


Arnold said "ill be bach"

RC says " I'll debach "

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday with a .5 sub, chips, lil chocolate, bowl of cereal

3200/day.....bit high as usual after imbibing in the spirit world

now coffee after sip of gator and caffeine pill

----------


## RaginCajun

> ended Monday with a .5 sub, chips, lil chocolate, bowl of cereal
> 
> 3200/day.....bit high as usual after imbibing in the spirit world
> 
> now coffee after sip of gator and caffeine pill


spirits will do that!

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli - spinach salad, half a sante fe chicken sammy and of course, some soft serve!

----------


## RaginCajun

jalapeno cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

chocolate brownie quest bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167868

----------


## RaginCajun

Pulled pork and some raw carrots

Protein shake with blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

caffeine pill and coffee as usual start

finished 2999/Tuesday

including lil more booze...celebrated a lil about wifes new job

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken sammy and cup of fruit

----------


## Zodiac82

Homemade nachos

----------


## zaggahamma

middle of the night left over zagga sketti

lil coke

2555/day

----------


## zaggahamma

3 faux girlscout samoa cookies

2888

----------


## Couchlock

> 3 faux girlscout samoa cookies
> 
> 2888


Those things are one of my two weeknesses 

2nd being chex mix muddy buddies

----------


## krugerr

Garlic and chilli chicken, turmeric rice and fried kidney beans!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 scram eggs

1.63 strips bacon

.631 dry rye toast

3.16 oz gatoraide

361 cals/day preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

999/DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167923

----------


## zaggahamma

Homemade chicken n yellow rice

Lil gatoraide 

1555

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes 

1950/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

.5 dry rye toast

2 strips bacon

coffee earlier

400/day

----------


## hammerheart

Had a 2lb oven roasted turkey leg with 1lbs of sweet potatoes tonight. Is that a tad too much food?  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

Just downed my fourth baked chicken breast of the day with some rice.

----------


## Charlie67

Quickie bedtime shake:
1 cup raw egg whites
1 scoop vanilla casein protein powder
1 cup of 1% milk
Bit of cold water to top it off.

Eat it with a peanut butter cliff bar.

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwwwfffffffeeeeeeeee

----------


## redz

Bowl of oats with my coffee.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167976
Forgot to take pic of main course last night


Attachment 167978
This morning

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167983



Attachment 167982

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 167984

----------


## zaggahamma

zodiac looks happy  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

had a wonderful seafood cannelloni last night 

lil Caesar salad

lil thai beef mu krab & beef fried rice

glass of sauvignon blanc and a zagga sized vodka lemonaide

small choc shake

2777/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> zodiac looks happy


Lol..very

Everything good RC??? Heard about the crash at Mardi Gras. Thought I remembered u said u were goin

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol..very Everything good RC??? Heard about the crash at Mardi Gras. Thought I remembered u said u were goin


All good here, except for a bad head! Haha

Thanks for checking up

Wreck was terrible, some drunk idiot

----------


## zaggahamma

glad all is good amigo

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfee with windows and doors open

maybe the last 70 degree day here in orlando

----------


## Zodiac82

> All good here, except for a bad head! Haha
> 
> Thanks for checking up
> 
> Wreck was terrible, some drunk idiot


good to hear




> kawfee with windows and doors open
> 
> maybe the last 70 degree day here in orlando


It's been in the 70's for weeks here also..I personally would like some damn snow lol



Attachment 167993

----------


## zaggahamma

> good to hear
> 
> 
> It's been in the 70's for weeks here also..I personally would like some damn snow lol
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 167993


we wanted to see snow somewhere but didn't get a chance to venture further north than s. Georgia

maybe next year

gonna be long hot summer again 88 degrees march 1....I remember all of march and half of april 72 degrees

----------


## redz

I'm starving again, my appetite is insane from quitting smoking 2 weeks ago. Just going to go have another bowl of oatmeal and a can of tuna.

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of bran flakes with raisins splenda and milk

----------


## Booz

Chicken rice broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

> we wanted to see snow somewhere but didn't get a chance to venture further north than s. Georgia
> 
> maybe next year
> 
> gonna be long hot summer again 88 degrees march 1....I remember all of march and half of april 72 degrees


That's what I'm fearing...dreadful summer...
Either that or we're about to get hit with some serious snow storms soon

----------


## mike198

1 banana, 30 grams oatmeal, 130 grams sweet potato, 1 cup almond milk, 1.5 cups egg white, 1 scoop vanilla whey, 1.5 tablespoon almond butter

All in a blender

Pure awesomeness !

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's what I'm fearing...dreadful summer...
> Either that or we're about to get hit with some serious snow storms soon


ZERO CHANCE o that in O town

id rather the 90 plus than 30 and below

----------


## zaggahamma

God awful coffee

----------


## Booz

Fish/rice/roasted cauliflower

----------


## xxRJ45xx

Fish, Broccoli

----------


## Zodiac82

> ZERO CHANCE o that in O town
> 
> id rather the 90 plus than 30 and below


Lol..hell nah

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1 banana, 30 grams oatmeal, 130 grams sweet potato, 1 cup almond milk, 1.5 cups egg white, 1 scoop vanilla whey, 1.5 tablespoon almond butter All in a blender Pure awesomeness !


Is the potato raw or cooked?

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168025this for dinner




Then..freakin sweet tooth kicked in...dammit
Attachment 168026

----------


## redz

4 large eggs scrambled and bowl of oatmeal.

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday with 2222 cals /day mostly shit as usual

didn't feel like the gym at all which is weird on day off I will go even if I had a cold 

just last few days feeling lil worn down and lil harder to recover from prev gym days

at least I kept the cals fair for a sloth day

----------


## zaggahamma

.25 of a large zagga burger

lil gatoraide lil coffee

250/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small pear

316/day

----------


## Charlie67

Meal #3 -- 250g of chicken, 2 cups of brown rice.... That's what happens when you miss meal #2.

----------


## zaggahamma

vodka and lemonaide to the 3rd power

911/day

ribeye and tater almost done

pic coming.......

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .77 of this

Super yum

1777/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=168033"/>
> 
> Ate .77 of this
> 
> Super yum
> 
> 1777/ day


Look damn good 



Attachment 168034

----------


## zaggahamma

woke up early for some reason

decided to finish off the burger meat

made a huge Colby jack burger on a toasted sesame bun and

shared exactly half with doggy

don't work til 6pm so back to sleep soon

----------


## zaggahamma

oh yeah few sips choc milk

----------


## Booz

Chicken shrimp rice

----------


## RaginCajun

had some buffalo shrimp and a Caesar salad

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwfffeeeee...eh

ended round 2500/day last night (lil beef mu krab with fried rice at work then .75 of a pbj & serving of pringles at home then a peach smoothie)

well earned fatty mcbutterpants like 233.9 on the richter scale this morn

gym tonight and sunday maybe reweigh monday

----------


## zaggahamma

> had some buffalo shrimp and a Caesar salad


that sounds good if the dressing is proppa

----------


## Booz

Steak eggs rice

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of chili

gatoraide

preworkout

400/day

----------


## redz

Just waiting for my meatloaf now I'm starving lately can't seem to satisfy my hunger for long.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168064

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 168064


Z is back home

----------


## zaggahamma

took a while to get to the gym so also had a half of small pear and

3/4 slice bread w natty pb yum

now a pwo shake also yum

1200/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few sips gatoraide 

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## SlimmerMe

smoked salmon
capers
lime

----------


## redz

3/4lbs of meatloaf going down right now.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168096

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of hazelnut hot chocolate

sip of gator and caffeine pill few min ago

ended Friday at 2777

----------


## zaggahamma

1/4 of a beautiful thick ass ribeye....similar to pictured the other day

1/4 of a fatty tater also

gatoraide

666/day

----------


## trn123

8oz Chicken Breast cooked in Salsa
1 cup homemade brown "fried" rice

----------


## SlimmerMe

pork tenderloin
green beans
baked potato
little pinot grigio

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168106

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 168106


scrappy!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

sip o gator and caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

.55 Rueben

and .55 gatoraide

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## SlimmerMe

pork tenderloin
green beans
sip of pinot grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil leftover thai food 

Small bowl of bran flakes 

1888/ day 

Sad cuz im full

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

banana and pre workout stuff

2 scoops of protein, lil natty pb, 10oz almond milk, and 1/4 cup of blueberries

quest bar, now

----------


## zaggahamma

sip o gator and caffeine pill

----------


## Zodiac82

> scrappy!!!!!!!!!!


Long overdue man! Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded pulled pork spud!

----------


## zaggahamma

1pm bowl of granola and milk

now 2 eggs , strip of bacon, half pc rye toast....1/2 tsp fig preserve

few sips gatoraide

888/day

preworkout WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1515/day

----------


## SlimmerMe

spinach salad with egg
sip or two of pinot grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest of day 

Few pieces of venison sausage, some raw carrots, and some romaine with raspberry walnut vinaigrette

Apple pie quest bar and some almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Most of that^^

& a bowl of cracklin oat bran 

2333 / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Thus far:

Banana, half a nasty apple, and preworkout 

2 eggs, Lil venison sausage, and a lil cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

burger zagga made

out of cheese..still yummy

will share with dog

BOOOOOOOOOOOM

lil gatoraide

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli

big ole salad and half a santa fe chicken sammy

NO CREAM!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Raw almond protein bar and a small apple

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of my pwo shake at 5pm

999/ day 

Got full and still full 3 hours later

Got some bourbon n pepsi and headed out...wife got a new job & promotion & things lookin up so gonna sip a few calories....

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison patty and a cucumber/tomato salad

----------


## Zodiac82

Salmon
Crab cake

----------


## RaginCajun

Banana and preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

protein shake with natty pb, oats, and blueberries

----------


## zaggahamma

ended with 10 wings

few tater wedges

few pringles

few sips pepsi

bowl of craklin oat bran and granola mixed 

2666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

smash burger on wheat with a side salad

----------


## SlimmerMe

chicken
rice
pinot grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

wed .5 Cuban Sammy few plantain chips n water
.88 of a waffle cone with 3 scoops
couple vodka and lemmys
serving of pringles 
sip of pepsi
peach smoothie

2222/wed

today sip of gatoraide and caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

gave 1/4 to doggy

lil gatoraide

475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Big ole juicy NY strip, salad, green beans, and a few boilermakers

----------


## Couchlock

I had 13 jays hot dogs and a family pack fries.

Strauss malt for desert

This was my lent meal, so I get into heaven

----------


## SlimmerMe

spinach salad with egg
pinot grigio

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday with .44 philly sub

few ff

gatoraide

serving pringles

lil pepsi

bowl of blue bell cookies n cream with caramel drizzle

2500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Bowl of cinnamon frosted flakes

----------


## zaggahamma

> gave 1/4 to doggy
> 
> lil gatoraide
> 
> 475/day



this again

----------


## zaggahamma

similar sharing with dog...maybe lil less for me this time lol

lil gatoraide

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1050/day

----------


## Charlie67

Pancheros chicken bowl. Double chicken, extra jalapenos.

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday with 

3 kettle and lemonaides

thai garlic beef n veggies n fried rice n veggies

serving pringles

few sips pepsi

and 2 bowls blue bell cookies n cream

3111/day (burned a lot of cals at work though) (will weigh in tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

3.16 oz beautiful ribeye 

.316 of a beautiful fatty/dairied up tater

1.36 oz pepsi 

A guava n mango empenada (pastelillo)

So yummy

So full

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

sf red taurus

----------


## SlimmerMe

grilled chicken
wedge salad
pinot grigio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Blueberries and coffee.

----------


## zaggahamma

booze 

arbys

ice cream

gatoraide

3333/saturday

----------


## zaggahamma

ice cream and booze keepin me at 233lbs

just finished 1 strip bacon

2 scrabled eggs 

half a piece dry rye

wate

300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> ice cream and booze keepin me at 233lbs just finished 1 strip bacon 2 scrabled eggs half a piece dry rye wate 300/day


Had some bacon and eggs myself today

I want some ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

> Had some bacon and eggs myself today
> 
> I want some ice cream


that's why we fatties bro  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> that's why we fatties bro


Yup!

Haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 oz ribeye

444

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> booze 
> 
> arbys
> 
> ice cream
> 
> gatoraide
> 
> 3333/saturday


Dirty Bulk? 



2 eggs on gluten free bread

----------


## zaggahamma

> Dirty Bulk? 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 eggs on gluten free bread


Dirty maintain lol

----------


## zaggahamma

.631 old school lime gatoraide 

Preworkout 

515 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1200/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tea  :Smilie:

----------


## Couchlock

Salmon
Brussel sprouts
Fried peas
Steak salad
Portabella cap

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with

.361 philly sub retoasted yum

few ff n ketchup

bowl of crackling oat bran

lil gatoraide

2400/day (sunday)

today sip of gator and caffeine pill

sliced/diced up some bread for homemade croutons for Caesar salad

to go with my last ribeye and a tater tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of quaker oats made with half water half milk

raisins, splenda, cinnamon, brown sugar

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil caesar salad 

1275/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Supper

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168277

----------


## Zodiac82

> Supper
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=168276"/>


Love it!! Is that lasagna over noodles?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Baked tilapia, roasted edamame over couscous.

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half 

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of pringles 

Few sips pepsi 

Bowl of cracklin oat bran 

2777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

sip Gatorade and 200 mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga breakfast

few sips lemonaide

475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

1100/DAY!

----------


## zaggahamma

No eaters on pi day?

Bacon sammy 

.5 cup bean b bacon soup 

1666

----------


## zaggahamma

Pringles 

Pepsi

Quarter pounder w cheese

2444/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=168279"/>


Yummmmm

----------


## zaggahamma

Breaking unintentional 14 hour fast with

Big bowl of granola and cracklin oat bran mixed

631/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

Cpl turkey wraps

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168308

----------


## zaggahamma

Booze at the end of work 

1200

.316 serving chips

.631 oz coke

A quarter pounder with cheese 

2 ice cream cones

2444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

a whole gatoraide overnight

to keep hyrdrated from the kettle one attack

2600

sip of it with caffeine pill 15min ago as well

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far:

Preworkout 

Protein shake with natty PB and a banana 

Quest bar

3 grilled chicken soft tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

all beef nathans dog lil pepsi 2 hours before workout

now pwo shake

999/day

----------


## D3st3d

gallon of milk a day

----------


## Zodiac82

Tacos

----------


## zaggahamma

gatoraide

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of blue bell for dessert 

2555/ day

----------


## Obs

Zodiac and zaggahamma you two are some real bad asses! Every meal on here since you were teenagers!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Tonight is refill night...buffet at Hong Kong Marriott.

Shrimp
Shrimp
More Shrimp
Then some Shrimp.

Salad Caesar style.

----------


## zaggahamma

> zodiac and zaggahamma you two are some real bad asses! Every meal on here since you were teenagers!


lol ikr

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 reuben sammy

3 actual curly ff

Sip of coke 

Small shake 

631/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday

with vodka lemonaide times 2

lil thai beef n veg fried rice

bacon at eggs at midnight lil toast n natty pb n fig jam as well

serving of pringles

sip of coke

3 hersheys minis

2222/friday

----------


## zaggahamma

this now preworkout

gonna give dog 1/4 of it

she loves oats like a horse

361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

lil gatoraide on way and at the gym

now pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Glass of red

1300

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Apple

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Few sips san pelligrino with the above snack

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half

So full

2222/ day

----------


## Obs

Attachment 168355 15 lbs of bacon!

----------


## zaggahamma

Couple butterfinger bites

2333

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Saturday with .631 of a pbj

2555/Saturday

now sip of water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

French toast n bacon

lil milk

631/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake 

Yum

----------


## qpinto

Protein shake and coffee. Great snack to pick me up at work

----------


## Couchlock

My week long break from life (every spring start)

750ml of Terra D'oro Zinfindale Port. And a big bowl of oatmeal with powdered peanutbutter

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended high sunday 3200

Today all day..

.631 slice stuffed pizza

Few samples at Sam's Club 

Now a small homemade caesar salad 

Lil gatoraide 

800/ day 

Got a corned beef brisket in the slow cooker.....

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate about 5.5 oz corned beef 

And .55 of the fatty dairied tater

Lil gatoraide 

1396/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Cup of chocolate pudding 

Peach smoothie 

1888/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cereal and half scoop of protein

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of gatoraide and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

after workout had some eggs fried in coconut oil and some greek yogurt

lunch, had a grilled chicken sammy on wheat and baked chips

snack here in a lil while, rest of grilled chicken sammy

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken tenderloin stir fry with veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

Two cups of Greek yogurt, the Oikos one

----------


## Obs

> Two cups of Greek yogurt, the Oikos one


I am sorry.

----------


## zaggahamma

half of a egg ham n swiss burrito/Panini

water

coffee

ended tues with 2888 mostly junk

240/today........

----------


## zaggahamma

corned beef Sammy

lil coke

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got 1/4

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Today had

Cereal, Lil protein powder, and almond milk 

Chick-fil-A nuggets

Subway foot long cheese steak baked chips

Link of venison sausage and a whole bag of salad

----------


## Couchlock

> Today had
> 
> Cereal, Lil protein powder, and almond milk
> 
> Chick-fil-A nuggets
> 
> Subway foot long cheese steak baked chips
> 
> Link of venison sausage and a whole bag of salad


You know better than to eat subway now, only half real meat, I'm sure it goes for the more expensive 'steak' as well..,

----------


## RaginCajun

Cereal with a lil protein powder and almond milk

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday at 2222 (fn mcdonalds)

today sip of gatoraide and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

dog gonna get 1/3

300/day

----------


## gio2012

Just cooked a whole pack of spaghetti and ate it all....

----------


## hammerheart

> Just cooked a whole pack of spaghetti and ate it all....


500g of pasta? That's remarkable. Not anyone can do it.

Do you add it to salted, boiling water? That's the only way to cook pasta properly. 

Did you season it with tomato sauce? That's a classic. Pls don't tell me you used ketchup.

----------


## zaggahamma

Or gravy for christ sake

----------


## zaggahamma

Lower calorie (forgot the choc syrup) pwo shake

888/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hot and sour soup.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .44 this steak all the taters 

2 sips gatoraide 

1500/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier .631 hotdog

.361 chicken strip

sip of coke

now a zagga shake

1010/day

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 of ^^this thai garlic beef n veggies n fried rice 

Gatorade 

3 special dark with almonds miniatures 

2121 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Had a mini zagga breakfast plate before that i forgot to post

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee.

----------


## almostgone

15 stalks of grilled asparagus, 9 oz. of bone-in ribeye fresh off the grill, and a small red potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

finished sat with 2400 no bb food as usual

now sip of gator and 200mg caffeine

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168514

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 168514


Wifey did u right today

----------


## zaggahamma

2pm
Medium size plate of pot roast n tater from crock 

Serving of steamed corn

Water

631/ day

----------


## krugerr

Tastier than it looks... 

3 fillets white fish (crumbled)
1.5 sweet potato roasted




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with 2666

10 wet ass buffalo wings

few ff

chocolate pudding for fatass

today sip of gator and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

protein shake with some natty PB

lunch, had a smoked turkey loaded spud

hungry at the moment and did not bring any snacks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake just one scoop

----------


## RaginCajun

Blue cheese spinach salad with dried cherries 

A Lil later, some baked chicken and more salad 

Lil later later than that, strawberry triple zero yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

> Wifey did u right today


Oh yes sir!! I was Goin downstairs to fix some breakfast as she was bringin it up



Attachment 168538

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh yes sir!! I was Goin downstairs to fix some breakfast as she was bringin it up
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 168538



that is because you are the Scrapple Daddy!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

preworkout

4 eggs scrambled in coconut oil and topped with a lil queso

coffee and sugar free creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

another 2666 yesterday

non bb food as usual

sip of water and 200mg caffeine about 10 min ago

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Big, no yuuuuugge salad

Protein shake with 2 scoops and natty PB

----------


## zaggahamma

small zagga breakfast 

few sips simply lemonaide

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Spinach salad and a small apple

And a handful of peanuts

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy pwo shake

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken leg quarter and a salad

2 strawberry triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

Nommed most of this 

1639/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of cracklin oat bran 

2222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

pre workout amino energy

post workout protein shake with natty PB

coffee with creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

Sip of water w 200 mg caffeine

sipping coffee too

----------


## zaggahamma

lil corned beef hash lil ketchup

few sips lemonaide

425/day

----------


## RaginCajun

General Taos chicken, cup of white rice, and some hot n sour soup

----------


## kelkel

Protein drink with a banana and peanut butter and low fat vanilla ice cream and a bagel with cream cheese. Post workout.

----------


## zaggahamma

also pwo shake

950/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Protein drink with a banana and peanut butter and low fat vanilla ice cream and a bagel with cream cheese. Post workout.


i want ice cream  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> that is because you are the Scrapple Daddy!!!


 I'm gonna see if shell call me that lol


Attachment 168561

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm gonna see if shell call me that lol <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=168561"/>


Haha!

She better, if not, show her! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 chicken leg quarters and a whole bag of salad

1000 cals give or take

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier, protein shake with natty PB 

Coffee with sugar free creamer

Now, big salad with chicken, cheese, black beans, and cilantro dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

rocky road quest bar

----------


## zaggahamma

nuther shake

----------


## zaggahamma

never finished the first 

and had only half the other

900/day

be lookin for dinner soon....maybe philly sammich idk.....

----------


## zaggahamma

ended thurs at 1919 cals

today sip of water and 200mg caffeine

now sippin coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

small zagga brunch around 136pm

now sf red bull

361/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil thai beef n veg fried rice earlier

Lot of lemonaide n water no booze

.361 of a philly 

Few ff

Few pringles 

Cup of cracklin oat bran no milk

1919/friday

----------


## zaggahamma

3rd straight day

1919 cals

----------


## RaginCajun

preworkout

protein shake with natty pb

coffee with sugar free creamer

small apple and triple zero oikos greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

baked chicken leg quarter and big ole salad

----------


## Sicko

broke my program this weekend in a BIG way!!
Been on a 500 cal deficit for 5 months now and lost 20lbs of fat and came off a 3 months T3 cycle @ 50mcg ED but went home to spend the weekend with my wife n kids and went crazy like a crack head in Columbia!!

Friday morning was a typical, gym and protein shake (recipe can be found in the diet and nutrition section under " Ultimate Protein Shake" thread) but after my wife picked me up from the airport we went to Golden Corral in Austin and the debauchery began!!

I had 3 servings of fried catfish, collard greens, black eyed peas, meatloaf, Salisbury steak, smoked spicy sausage, sweet potato soufflé, cornbread, unsweetened ice tea, pecan pie, pistachio cake, bread pudding, banana pudding with vanilla wafers and two cups of black coffee. No dinner just a beer and some whole grain baked pita chips.

Saturday I had 4 donuts with 2 cups black coffee for breakfast, whole smoked turkey leg for lunch, pasta with mushrooms and zucchini for dinner...and a beer.

Sunday 3 more donuts for breakfast with black coffee, super spicy chicken tenders with French fries for lunch, dark chocolate Ice cream from Amy's Cream at the airport followed by a 22oz AXIS IPA while waiting for my flight that was delayed.

Today weighed in 6lbs heavier than Friday...awesome dirty re-feed!!!

Back to the program this morning... no regrets!!!
Hitting cardio with a vengeance!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> baked chicken leg quarter and big ole salad


this again

----------


## Sicko

mini chicken veggie bowl, no sauce, brown rice and two triple hot sauce from Flame Broiler.

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison patty, lil rice, and a salad

Cup of triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

preworkout

protein shake with natty PB

coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## zaggahamma

> preworkout
> 
> protein shake with natty PB
> 
> coffee with sugar free creamer


late workout for you

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga breakfast

lil lemonaide

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

loaded brisket spud

damn that thing hit the spot!

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> loaded brisket spud
> 
> damn that thing hit the spot!


something from a restaurant or homemade?

----------


## RaginCajun

> something from a restaurant or homemade?


Local Houston Restaurant

Big spud, brisket, butter, sour cream, chives, cheese, and a lil BBQ sauce

it tastes homemade! you come out of the restaurant smelling like BBQ smoke, smells fabulous in my office!

----------


## zaggahamma

> local houston restaurant
> 
> big spud, brisket, butter, sour cream, chives, cheese, and a lil bbq sauce
> 
> it tastes homemade! You come out of the restaurant smelling like bbq smoke, smells fabulous in my office!


$12? Can u ask em to name it the zagga tater?

----------


## RaginCajun

> $12? Can u ask em to name it the zagga tater?


i think with a water it was $9 something but i tipped a lil, you know, just the tip!

----------


## zaggahamma

BOUT TO BLEND UP 2ND ZAGGA SHAKE

THIS ONE POST WORKOUT

decent lil arm ordeal 

gonna put me somewhere round 1630 cals/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison patty and big salad

----------


## RaginCajun

finished last night off with a triple zero greek yogurt

today, preworkout

post cardio - protein shake with natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

Bourbon chicken and fried rice

----------


## 45lb

10oz grilled chicken, mixed veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

brownie quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison patty and big salad

Triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats

water

361/day preworkout

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168811

----------


## zaggahamma

> Attachment 168811


pretty pup

----------


## RaginCajun

today thus far:

protein shake with natty PB

coffee with sugar free creamer

Smashburger with sweet pot fries and an arnold palmers for the masters

----------


## RaginCajun

> pretty pup


i concur, cool looking huskie you have there

is his name Scrapple?

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

wooooooooooooooooo

1010/day

----------


## RaginCajun

2 beef fajita tacos on wheat, one Cuban taco with grilled chicken, and chips and queso. Lil girth up meal

----------


## redz

Just downed by post workout amino drink and a cookies and cream ISO protein shake. Can of tuna is on deck.

----------


## Zodiac82

> pretty pup


thanks...always wantin my food




> i concur, cool looking huskie you have there
> 
> is his name Scrapple?


lmao..nah her name is Sonyah

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Chicken^^^

Sweet taters

Water

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate half dis

1444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Serving of chips

Peach smoothie 

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

5 buffalo wing pieces

Lil bleu cheese

2121

----------


## Sicko

Ultimate protein shake - morning snack

----------


## [email protected]

Wendy's Asiago chicken, small fries and sweet tea.

----------


## zaggahamma

lil cod n ff snack preworkout round 2pm

now pwo zagga shake

1050/day

----------


## redz

Bundle of asperagus, 1/2 cup basmati rice and can of tuna. I havent been eating enough veggies so I'm trying to load up on them now.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few sips coffee black w splenda

----------


## < <Samson> >

Yup, another exciting Friday nite

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil coffee round 1130

130pm 6/7 of a Nathans all beef dog 

Few sips pepsi

361/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sat with 2666 cals

now sip of gatoraide and 200mg caffeine

&sippin coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

today:

protein shake with cashew/almond milk and natty pb

coffee with sugar free creamer

loaded spud with smoked turkey and half link of jalapeño sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

burger round 1pm from Culvers

now pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Some smoked pork ribs and a big ole salad

Triple zero Greek yogurt

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Bar burger and fries. 

2 double shots of tequila chased by double shot of tequila.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil leftover pot roast taters carrots onions 

Yum 

1777/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bar burger and fries. 2 double shots of tequila chased by double shot of tequila.


What, no invite?

Reported!

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday with 1888 cals

a well needed low

today sip of gatoraide and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

had a protein shake with natty pb and blueberries

coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## Mr. Small

Chicken, wholegrain rice and brocolli

I am now gone full hardcore......no more cheat meals

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chicken, wholegrain rice and brocolli
> 
> I am now gone full hardcore......no more cheat meals


welcome back!

haven't seen you around in a while

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken avocado club on wheat and sweet pot fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake bout an hour ago

Yum 

Half rack baby backs in slow cooker workin since 555pm

Havin a few dem with a baker with dairy fats added

Maybe a pic later

----------


## zaggahamma

Like rumored 

Prolly eat half to 2/3

----------


## zaggahamma

Might have ate half

1630/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.25 Italian sausage sub

few sips choc milk

1969/day

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

Round 130 had an egg , strip of bacon, .5 slice toast dry, .5 slice toast with tsp natty pb/.136 tsp plum jam

few sips choc milk

333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake of the Gods

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pork steak

Baked tater with the whole dairy farm

Water

2222/ day 

& full as a tick

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168921

----------


## Zodiac82

[ATTACH]168923round 2

----------


## zaggahamma

Good ole pot luck Easter fare ^^^ it looks like

LUCKY DOG!

2888 cals/Sunday here

----------


## RaginCajun

awe man, forgot to post some of the delicious NOM NOMs over the weekend

some of the delicious foods that I ate was: boiled crawfish, boiled crabs, boiled shrimp, fried frog legs, and fresh fried fish!

----------


## RaginCajun

today thus far:

preworkout

protein shake

coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

> Good ole pot luck Easter fare ^^^ it looks like
> 
> LUCKY DOG!
> 
> 2888 cals/Sunday here


Oh yes!! Mother in laws...so good



> awe man, forgot to post some of the delicious NOM NOMs over the weekend
> 
> some of the delicious foods that I ate was: boiled crawfish, boiled crabs, boiled shrimp, fried frog legs, and fresh fried fish!


Sounds good

----------


## RaginCajun

subway italian hero footlong with baked chips and a lemonade

----------


## zaggahamma

lil fish n chips brunch

few sips root beer

400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few bits lasagna preworkout

631/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake

1316/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168945

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken leg quarter and a spinach salad

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday at 2222

today sip water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## RaginCajun

Had some preworkout stuff earlier 

Fasted until now

Beef fajita, bean soup, chips, and salsa

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168951

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

two pieces of Rudy's cinnamon raisin toast and pre workout

post workout shake with natty PB

now, coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Cheese steak and some chips

----------


## zaggahamma

lil brisket nommin earlier

now pwo shake

1333/day

later thai beef mu krab and baked tater with zagga toppings

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole bag of salad

Couple carbmaster yogurts

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 168961

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate .631 of this lovely plate

1818/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

thus far:

preworkout

low sugar cereal with a lil protein powder and almond/cashew milk

think thin protein bar

coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Miso soup

General tso's chicken and white rice

----------


## zaggahamma

1.63 chicken strips

6.13 crinkle fries

.163 oz root beer if that

1.00 small choc "custard" cone

"culvers" (the wifes new fav restaurant)

I should have stuck with the butter burger  :Smilie: 

now sf red bull preworkout WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

500/day

----------


## redz

1lb of extra lean ground beef meat loaf with oats in it and a 1/4 cup of basmati rice. Stuffed now, gotta wake up now looks like I need a preworkout drink.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga chili been simmering since 316 pm WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of said chili

Bowl of bran flakes with cold milk and splenda few raisins 

For dessert 

1919/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

protein shake

coffee with sugar free creamer

protein bar

loaded stuffed spud with pork loin

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

1111/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

Chili and bran flakes just like last night 

1888day

----------


## Zodiac82

Spicy chicken sandwich
Asiago chicken sandwhich

----------


## zaggahamma

Italian sausage link with grilled onions

for brunch...lil 10 cal ginger ale

perfectly ripe macintosh

525/day

----------


## kelkel

Nothing. And that's a problem.

----------


## zaggahamma

few frozen peaches blended with lil milk n splenda

shared with dog

666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Broke my 4 day good streak yesterday with

booze mcdonalds and cap n crunch

2999/day

coffee now

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 all beef nathans hot dog

few sips coke

apple

lil red beans n even liler rice

nuter coffee

666/day

----------


## Jphunter

16 oz of venison meatloaf made with feta cheese , half of an avocado half a sweet potatoes and half a cup of brown rice FTW ! Getting ready to make my last meal which is one cup oatmeal hand full of blueberries whole banana and a tablespoon of almond butter !

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat bagel and cream cheese

Preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

post workout shake, scoop of protein and almond/cashew milk

----------


## RaginCajun

a small gala apple

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with 2500 cals including a lil booze and ice cream

bad but been worse

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

jason's deli

salad bar and half a santa fe chicken sammy

NO CREAM!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

some carrots

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken and smoked jalapeño n cheddar venison sausage with a salad 

Carbmaster yogurt banana cream pie

----------


## Zodiac82

Rotisserie

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today:

Two whole wheat bagels, whipped berry cream cheese, Lil sugar free blueberry jam, 2 eggs, glass of almond/cashew milk, and preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

> So far today:
> 
> Two whole wheat bagels, whipped berry cream cheese, Lil sugar free blueberry jam, 2 eggs, glass of almond/cashew milk, and preworkout


coffee with sugar free creamer

just added everything up, fvck me, i am already around 800cals for the day already. i do not see how people have trouble eating. i already have my snack on my desk staring at me!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

two pieces of smoked cheddar and a small gala apple

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday again including lil vodka /lemonaide and ice cream

2666/Monday

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken boobie, lil venison sausage, and salad

----------


## RaginCajun

carrots

----------


## RaginCajun

an apple

----------


## RaginCajun

Few knob creeks and h20 for the Rockets game

----------


## RaginCajun

> grilled chicken boobie, lil venison sausage, and salad


This again

----------


## RaginCajun

whole wheat bagel with whipped berry cream cheese and a protein shake (1 heaping scoop and almond/cashew milk, 25 cals a cup!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with creamer earlier 

Just devoured a brisket, sausage, and turkey salad

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken titty, half link of venison sausage, 2 eggs, a salad, and a carbmaster yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

Wth is wrong with me...??!!

Big ass taco salad from local Mexican restaurant....steakhouse burger from BK...spicy chicken sanded which meal LARGE...from wendys....no I'm not on...

Wth lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wth is wrong with me...??!!
> 
> Big ass taco salad from local Mexican restaurant....steakhouse burger from BK...spicy chicken sanded which meal LARGE...from wendys....no I'm not on...
> 
> Wth lol


sounds like the scrapple daddy was hungry!

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

whole wheat bagel with sugar free blueberry jam and whipped berry cream cheese, preworkout

protein shake (almond/cashew milk with a heaping scoop of protein)

coffee with creamer

small gala apple and some smoked cheddar cheese

----------


## Sicko

pre-workout - 1 scoop CytoSport protein powder in H2O
Post workout/breakfast - 1/2 a blender of Ultimate protein shake
early morning snack - Costco Kirkland Signature protein bar
late snack - apple and the other 1/2 a blender of Ultimate protein shake
lunch- chicken veggie bowl with brown rice and no sauce from Flame Broiler
afternoon snack - 1/2cup natural mixed nuts with dried cranberries, blueberries and yogurt chips...from Costco of course... it's my new Kryptonite!!
Dinner - 1/2 a roasted chicken, small sweet potato and a larger than life mixed green salad with homemade balsamic dressing.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken avocado bacon club on wheat and sweet potato fries

----------


## RaginCajun

Subway Italian hero on wheat and baked chips

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 169057

----------


## zaggahamma

> Wth is wrong with me...??!!
> 
> Big ass taco salad from local Mexican restaurant....steakhouse burger from BK...spicy chicken sanded which meal LARGE...from wendys....no I'm not on...
> 
> Wth lol


Im same boat bro...been biting anything that dont bite back

Gettin a gut and/ but HAPPY BIRTHDAY to me tonight 

Then settling down lol...maybe take a pic of my free 18oz tbone

fattymcbutterpants#

----------


## Zodiac82

> Im same boat bro...been biting anything that dont bite back
> 
> Gettin a gut and/ but HAPPY BIRTHDAY to me tonight
> 
> Then settling down lol...maybe take a pic of my free 18oz tbone
> 
> fattymcbutterpants#


Lol...
Happy Birthday man 
Enjoy

18oz t bone...yum

----------


## RaginCajun

> Im same boat bro...been biting anything that dont bite back Gettin a gut and/ but HAPPY BIRTHDAY to me tonight Then settling down lol...maybe take a pic of my free 18oz tbone fattymcbutterpants#


Happy Birthday Z!

Enjoy!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ty broskis

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 169079

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far:

preworkout

then whole wheat bagel topped with whipped berry cream cheese and half scoop of protein in almond milk

piece of cheddar and mozzarella cheese sticks

----------


## RaginCajun

chips and salsa

salad and chicken bowl from chili's

----------


## clarky.

:Tear:  Nothing, am starving...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nothing, am starving...


EAT clarky EAT!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

added up everything i put in my pie hole so far today, sitting right about 1500-1600 cals.

that means i only have about 600 cals left for the day and it is only 3:40pm!!!!!

planned on cooking a venison spaghetti later on so looks like i am in store for some more cardio this evening!

----------


## Sicko

just scarfed down a chicken veggie bowl with brown rice and no sauce from the "didn't have time to pack a lunch this morning" - Go To... The always delicious & nutritious Flame Broiler

----------


## RaginCajun

a small apple

----------


## RaginCajun

Veggie noodles and venison meat sauce

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Greek yogurts

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far:

preworkout

then whole wheat bagel topped with whipped berry cream cheese and half scoop of protein in almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

then had coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli 

Salad bar and half of a deli cowboy in which I just ate the brisket and cheese off of it

----------


## Couchlock

1 egg, 180ml egg whites
30g oatmeal with 10g chia seeds and 1 gram avocado seeds

Hazelnut coffee with hazelnut craleamer and stevia

----------


## < <Samson> >

Buckwheat, 93% Lean GB & olive oil

I don't think u can get more nutritionally correct than this

----------


## RaginCajun

a banana

----------


## JoeyToronto

> lol. 
> 
> Very similar to you Jimmy: 1/2 cup oats + scoop protein powder, splenda/cinnamon/splash of fat free half and half topped with blueberries, and 3 whole eggs. Yum.


You may want to cut down on Splenda as artificial sweeteners excluding Stevia which is the most natural is bad for digestive and other health issues. My protein powders all have sucralose in it and it's very bad, too bad i can't return it and get unsweetened.

----------


## Zodiac82

Attachment 169107

----------


## RaginCajun

Romaine salad with raspberry pecan vinegarette 

Venison meat sauce with veggie noodles

----------


## RaginCajun

100 cal Greek yogurt, key lime

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today:

Two whole wheat bagels, whipped berry cream cheese, Lil sugar free blueberry jam, 2 eggs, glass of almond/cashew milk, and preworkout

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer that i spilled all over myself, DOH

Jimmy johns Italian club with chips

----------


## RaginCajun

banana

----------


## RaginCajun

2 Bishop Barrel 16 , some fancy ass beer

Couple steak loaded nachos

----------


## MuscleScience

Nothing, ran out of natty PB. So no pre bed spoon fulls of PB.

----------


## songdog

Coffee with sweet n low n creamer my everyday breakfast.

----------


## RaginCajun

Thus far:

Whole wheat bagel with whipped berry cream cheese 

Almond milk and scoop of protein 

Coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

Loaded spud with turkey

----------


## RaginCajun

banana

----------


## Sicko

8oz oven roasted boneless skinless chicken breast & 1 1/2cups mixed veggies with El Yucateco Habanero hot sauce.

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake slowly over the course of

5-8pm

1300/ day

----------


## MuscleScience

Just picked up some natty PB, life is right again.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended thurs with a few empanadas

1.63 beef n cheese and .63 guava

8oz bottle of coke

2500/day

----------


## Sicko

The other half of my Ultimate Protein shake
Forgot to add in the 1/2 cup of uncooked oats (not represented in Macros)

5-6 ice cubes
2 scoops protein powder 54g P/ 3g F/ 6g C/ 4g sugar/ 260cal
1/2 cup Fage total 0 Greek yogurt 10g P/ 0g F/ 4g C/ 4g sugar/ 57cal
3 tablespoons of Adams 100% Natty peanut butter 12g P/ 24g F/ 9g C/ 1.5g sugar/ 300cal
1 medium banana 1g P/ 0 F/ 27g C/ 14g sugar/ 105cal
1 cup frozen brussel sprouts 3g P/ .3g F/ 8g C/ 1.9g sugar/ 38cal
1/2 cup frozen whole okra 1.7g P/ .3g F/ 6.5g C/ 3g sugar/ 30cal
1 tablespoon cup Chia seed (raw) 2g P/ 4.5g F/ 6g C/ 0g sugar/ 68cal
1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk 1g P/ 3g F/ 1g C/ 0g sugar/ 30cal
1 cup cold water (plus a little to loosen it up in the blender) 000000000000000000000000000

TOTAL MACS = 84.7g PROTIEN/ 33.1g FAT/ 67.5g CARBS/ 27.4g SUGAR/ 888 CALORIES
PER SERVING = 42.3g PROTIEN/ 16.5g FAT/ 33.75g CARBS/ 13.7g SUGAR/ 444 CALORIES
All good fats and naturally occurring sugars.

----------


## Sicko

8oz oven roasted boneless-skinless chicken breast with 1 1/2cps mixed veggies
medium Orange

----------


## Nogbad the bad

Half a large chicken bones in skin on,baked spud,mixed veg blended and then drank,2 glasses semi skimmed milk.
Not very appetizing,but tomorrow is Saturday so it's weekend eat what the fuck you want time......lemon meringue pie yeeeeehaaaaaa!

----------


## Zodiac82

Out tearin it up with my son!!

Edit:this was last night..forgot to post

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=169169"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=169170"/> Out tearin it up with my son!!


Oh my

----------


## Zodiac82

> Oh my


That kinda night lol...went to movies after

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday dinner.

----------


## Charlie67

> Sunday dinner.


Don't know for sure what that appetizer is, but I know I want some!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sunday dinner.


Looks really good

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

I see some good nommin ^^^^^

Pwo shake & Italian sausage grinder with onions and peppers (homemade slow cooker)

Dog got a little of both 

1777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

early start

200mg caffeine and water

lil coffee

zagga oats

----------


## Zodiac82

> I see some good nommin ^^^^^
> 
> Pwo shake & Italian sausage grinder with onions and peppers (homemade slow cooker)
> 
> Dog got a little of both
> 
> 1777/ day


Restaurant called Firebirds

----------


## zaggahamma

ended with a few baby back ribs that slow cooked all day in evoo and apples 

and bran flakes  :Smilie: 

2121/day

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine & sip of water

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

protein shake, almond milk , 1.5 scoops, banana, and some natty PB

Quizno's baja chicken sammy with baked chips

----------


## Sicko

after fasted cardio, pre-weights - 1 scoop protein powder in H20
PWO & breakfast - 1/2 blender of Ultimate Protein Shake
morning snack - apple & other 1/2 blender of Ultimate Protein Shake
lunch - 8oz boneless skinless oven roasted chicken breast with 1cp brown rice and mixed veggies
afternoon snack - 1/3cp all natural trail mix & apple
after work - 4 pretzel sticks & one Tecate beer
dinner - 6oz boneless skinless oven roasted chicken breast mixed into 4 scrambled eggs with Cotija cheese

----------


## mike198

8 oz 90%ground beef, 8 oz potato

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## Sicko

after fasted cardio, pre-weights - 1 scoop protein powder in H20
PWO & breakfast - 1/2 blender of Ultimate Protein Shake
morning snack - apple & other 1/2 blender of Ultimate Protein Shake

----------


## Sicko

I am exited for this weekend.
I get to go home for Saturday & Sunday to see my wife & kids.
That means Saturday and Sunday are all in dirty re-feed days. I get these every two weeks and can't wait.
Will update my weekend of food debauchery on Monday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am exited for this weekend.
> I get to go home for Saturday & Sunday to see my wife & kids.
> That means Saturday and Sunday are all in dirty re-feed days. I get these every two weeks and can't wait.
> Will update my weekend of food debauchery on Monday.


that's awesome Sicko!

Enjoy every minute of it!

I will be heading to meet up with my family tomorrow at the beach for the whole weekend, plenty of debauchery will be going on!!!!

question, do you go low carb during the week?

----------


## Sicko

> that's awesome Sicko!
> 
> Enjoy every minute of it!
> 
> I will be heading to meet up with my family tomorrow at the beach for the whole weekend, plenty of debauchery will be going on!!!!
> 
> question, do you go low carb during the week?


Technically no. However I am very strict at where my carbs come from.
My carb sources are strictly from oats, brown rice, sweet potatoes, quinoa, vegetables nuts & fruit. Oh and three pretzel sticks & one beer a day!'
I eat a crap ton of veggies and 3-4 pieces of fruit a day. Typically one banana, two apples and an orange.
I could never drop fruits or veggies. Besides when I eat fruit the natural sugars in them satisfy me. I love cake, breads & cookies so if I don't give myself something sweet like fruit I will end up at the Donut shop!!
And when that happens... I will eat a whole dozen in a day...easy!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

6oz steak Sammy

2100/day

236.5 lbs on the richter scale this morn

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine & sip of water

now coffee

----------


## Charlie67

Egg whites and coffee... Again.

----------


## zaggahamma

few scram eggs

few strips bacon

1 dry toast

water

dog dettin some

sick em on a chicken

400/day

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

> 


just cut a melon here too..not as red as yalls ....gonna have some soon  :Smilie: 

ended Friday at 2222

good week with gym and calories

summer salvage in the work

lil coffee now

50 cals/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> just cut a melon here too..not as red as yalls ....gonna have some soon 
> 
> ended Friday at 2222
> 
> good week with gym and calories
> 
> summer salvage in the work
> 
> lil coffee now
> ...


This was actually one of the better ones I've had up here..not usually this juicy and sweet ..

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

ended Saturday with 1999 cals/day

burger and lil ice cream

now coffee...earlier sipped water with 200mg caffeine pill

guaranteed back in the 220's by independence day WOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Zodiac82

Mother's day breakfast I made earlier

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted (well, only had preworkout stuff) til lunch

Spring roll and chicken/broccoli pad Thai with steamed jasmine rice

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

1155/day

----------


## RaginCajun

think thin protein bar

----------


## Zodiac82

Watchin wizards play

----------


## zaggahamma

> Watchin wizards play


So love wings just hate payin a buck for half a wing just can't do it lol those look good LOVE good bleu cheese too

----------


## zaggahamma

.77 of a slightly over cooked but pretty delicious bacon cheddar burger

.55 serving cheddar pringles 

.22 oz pepsi 

1999 cals / day

----------


## RaginCajun

Apple and cheese stick

Chicken thigh and roasted Brussels sprouts 

100 cal Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of carrot cake

It's a vegetable, right??????

----------


## RaginCajun

Two whole wheat waffles with sugar free syrup and a glass of low sugar OJ 

Preworkout drink

----------


## RaginCajun

Post/workout 

4 eggs (2 whites, 2 whole) topped with smoky citrus salsa

Small gala Apple

----------


## zaggahamma

> Slice of carrot cake
> 
> It's a vegetable, right??????


uhhhh no

that's a zaggable

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water with 200mg caffeine 10min ago

now sippin lil coffee

chiropractor at noon....1 visit yesterday and already straightened up a little but have to work tonight so that'll probably change but optomistic

----------


## RaginCajun

half of a venison jerky stick, smoked cheddar stick, and a navel orange

----------


## Sicko

post cardio, pre weights 1 scoop protein in H20
PWO & breakfast 1/2 blender Ultimate Protein Shake - ***NEW INGREDIENT ALERT!!!*** Added 1/2 of a medium boiled beet. killer super food and makes my shake a cool purple color!
morning snack - Fuji apple & the other 1/2 blender Ultimate Protein Shake
lunch - 10oz Costco rotisserie chicken breast (skin removed) with lemon squeeze and Tapitio- lame lunch as I didn't have time to prepare veggies or cook brown rice.
afternoon snack - 1/3cp all natural trail mix & Fuji apple
after work reward - 3 pretzel sticks & 1 Tecate beer  :7up: 
Dinner - 4oz chicken breast chopped up in 4 scrambled eggs with mixed veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz smoked sausage, 4 oz smoked turkey, few pieces of cheese, and a side salad

Stuffed!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 eggs

1 strip bacon

1 dry toast

.77 cheddar burger

----------


## RaginCajun

half of a venison jerky stick and a mozzarella cheese stick

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz fried breast of the yard bird

mashed taters with spinach corn n bean mix (prob about .631 cup)

5.5 oz coke

1500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Large delicous peach smoothie 

1888/ day

----------


## Chicagotarsier

4 cups short brown rice (Beijing type) and 7 chicken breasts

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4 cups short brown rice (Beijing type) and 7 chicken breasts


Jesus, that is a lot of FOOD!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off last night with a grilled chicken boobie, grilled asparagus, and corn on the cob done on the grill

100 cal yogurt

Today thus far:

Preworkout mix

2 eggs and 2 whole wheat waffles with some natty PB and sugar free syrup

big glass of almond milk

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

half of a venison jerky stick and smoked cheddar stick

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake for brunch

666/day

----------


## RaginCajun

smoked jalapeno and cheddar venison sausage and grilled asparagus 

small gala apple

----------


## RaginCajun

> half of a venison jerky stick and smoked cheddar stick


this and a navel orange

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie, roasted sugar snap peas, and some watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

Half a roast beef n brie w arugula sammy

And .77 cheddar burger

Lot of water

5.5 oz pepsi 

The rest of the day/ night 

1666

Big bowl watermelon 

1777

----------


## RaginCajun

pre workout stuff

almond milk, big old scoop of protein, some natty pb, and frozen blueberries 

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

snacking on watermelon til lunch

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine cap

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken BBQ Sammy and sweet potato fries

----------


## zaggahamma

1 garlic knot 

Liter of water

88/ day

----------


## Sicko

just pounded 10oz boneless skinless oven roasted chicken breast with 1cp brown rice and 1/2 an ear of corn on the cob.
Ready for a nap and still have 3 more hours of work... :Tear:

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine cap with sip of sparkling water

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far:

Almond milk with a big scoop of protein powder 

2 whole wheat waffles with a lil natty PB and sugar free syrup 

Coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer 

Blackened chicken boobie, sweet pot fries, steamed broccoli, and a big ass XX's

----------


## zaggahamma

post 21 set wo shake WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

1250/DAY!

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken boobie, stick of cheddar cheese, roasted corn, and some watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

tuna hoagie and few pringles dog got some

lil sparkling water

1777/day

----------


## Couchlock

Smoothie: 
50g banana
28 g blueberries
35 g black berries
3 slivers mango
1 cup egg whites
2oz nonfat Greek yogurt
30 g fresh cannabis leaf chopped
2oz aloe juice inner filet
Pinch of ginger

----------


## Dex88

Sitting at a a children's adventure playground with the little one. Starving and theirs 2 chickens keep walking past me 😏

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## Sicko

3:30am - post cardio, pre weights 1 scoop protein in H20
5am - PWO & breakfast 1/2 blender Ultimate Protein Shake 
7am - Kirkland Signature protein bar
9am - Fuji apple
10am - the other 1/2 blender Ultimate Protein Shake
12pm - Flame Broiler chicken veggie bowl with brown rice and no sauce
2pm - orange & banana
6pm - Undecided...prolly get a Costco rotisserie chicken (skin removed) & eat it with brown rice and corn on the cob
8pm - 1cp Fage Total 0 greek yogurt with 1/2 scoop vanilla protein powder & 1tablespoon natty peanut butter...tastes like pudding or mousse!!! great snack if your sweet tooth kicks up whilst watching some evening boob tube!!

----------


## zaggahamma

ended with 2 baby back ribs 

and a few bites peach smoothie (left it in freezer too long)

2222/Friday

today sip of sparkling water and 200mg caffeine

----------


## Zodiac82

Another round

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 of a detour bar

3/4 of a mojito cubano

8oz coke

10 chicken mcnuggets

few sips sparkling water

lots of regular ice water (prob 3/4 gallon)

bout to finsish with caramel frappe

1999/Saturday

great low cal week

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

preWO - scoop of protein, almond milk, cold brew coffee

postWO - low sugar OJ, few pieces of watermelon and homemade breakfast casserole (eggs, ground venison, mushrooms, okra, cheese, onions, bell peppers, corn, and jalapeños)

cold brew coffee and almond milk

venison jerky stick

now: stuffed bell pepper (stuffing - ground venison/turkey, okra, tomatoes, onions, bell peppers, mozzarella cheese, and wild rice)

----------


## Sicko

just downed the other 1/2 of blender of my Ultimate Protein Shake...Absolutely love the edition of beet. It adds some sweetness as well as killer nutrients. And I dig also that it is purple!! funny how just the color of something can mentally change the flavor profile.
I could swear that I have blackberries or raspberries in it just because its purple...ehehehhh...
Gonna add another ingredient hopefully on Friday if my order comes in.
Can't Wait to update!!

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## RaginCajun

banana

----------


## RaginCajun

a navel orange

----------


## RaginCajun

stuffed bell pepper (stuffing - ground venison/turkey, okra, tomatoes, onions, bell peppers, mozzarella cheese, and wild rice)

----------


## zaggahamma

Tuna hoagie and banana preworkout

shake post workout

1250/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Roasted corn

Greek yogurt

----------


## Zodiac82

Homemade nachos...2 layer stack...chips..Lil cheese...mix of spaghetti sauce and picante sauce...eggs..hamburger..and REPEAT..

I must name this.......nachos....OF THE GODS!! (homage to Zagga!!)

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^nice ^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

6 buffalo wings 

Blue cheese

Serving of kettle cooked chips 

1 Klondike ice cream sammy

Water

2121/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

preWO - scoop of protein, almond milk, cold brew coffee

postWO - low sugar OJ, banana, and homemade breakfast casserole (eggs, ground venison, mushrooms, okra, cheese, onions, bell peppers, corn, and jalapeños)

cold brew coffee and almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Venison jerky stick

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine

now coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken boobie, raw carrots, and a few strawberries

----------


## Ealajl

Chicken

----------


## Ealajl

Beef

----------


## Ealajl

Eggs

----------


## Sicko

1/2 hour away from 8oz boneless, skinless oven roasted chicken boobie with 1 cup brown rice and 1 1/2 cup mixed veggies smothered in Tapatio!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> grilled chicken boobie, raw carrots, and a few strawberries


this again

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Stuffed bell pepper and roasted corn 

Some carbmaster yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

today thus far:

preworkout drink

homemade breakfast casserole topped with salsa, banana, and glass of low sugar oj

cold brew coffee with almond milk with stevia

venison jerky stick and few strawberries

----------


## Sicko

Bored to death @ work today and struggling to not eat all that I have packed for the day and it's only 8:45am.
So far had
5am - 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake
6:30am - Kirkland Signature Protein bar
8:30am - Fuji apple
Dying to take the other 1/2 blender of UPS now (always @ 10am) but then I'll need to eat my lunch early too and then my afternoon snack early and then I will be starving till I get off work for dinner.
I don't eat when I am stressed or sad or mad...but when I'm bored I want to eat, eat, eat...It's like I have an insatiable appetite !!

----------


## zaggahamma

ended tues with cup of chili, lil watermelon, serving of kettle chips, and a Klondike ice cream Sammy

2444/tuesday

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of water and 200mg caffeine 30 min ago

now sipping coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

skirt steak topped with cheese and onions

chips and salsa, and a lil guac

----------


## zaggahamma

MORE CHILI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gonna destroy work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lil watermelon too

666/day

----------


## Sicko

5am - 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake
6:30am - Kirkland Signature Protein bar
8:30am - Fuji apple
10am - 2nd 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake (UPS)
12pm - big fat bowl of homemade Caldo de Pollo (chicken vegetable soup) with BS chicken boob, Mexican squash, mushrooms, onion, tomato, cabbage and brown rice.
1:30pm small orange

----------


## Sicko

> MORE CHILI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gonna destroy work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lil watermelon too
> 
> 666/day


oh yeah...them chili farts are deadly...Beans, beans & more beans!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

Pwo shake

Then

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday 2444 also

2 days a lil higher n poorer than wanted but workable

now sip water and 200mg caffeine

sippin coffee too

----------


## Sicko

Got my new product for another addition to the UPS. So the latest recipe is as follows:

1 banana
3/4 cup dry oats
1cup frozen brussel sprouts
1 cup frozen okra
1/4 of a medium/large boiled beet
1/8 cup chia seed
heaping teaspoon of BCAA's
heaping teaspoon of organic Matcha green tea powder (new ingredient!)
2 tablespoons natty peanut butter
3/4 cup Fage Total 0 greek yogurt
ice cubes
1 1/2 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk
1 1/2 cup water (add more water as needed to get it mixing.) 
This is a thick shake you can eat with a spoon almost.
Oh and it will fill the blender to the rim. I usually have to take a couple of gulps off the top so it doesn't overflow.

Blend till smooth and enjoy!!! Soooo good!!! I just finished the other 1/2 of my blender from PWO...
y'all gotta give this a whirl. I guarantee you will love it!!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

smoked chicken, jalapeno sausage, and green beans

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## Biohazard74

Turkey burger with no salt, just a melted piece of cheddar, brown rice and vegetables. Man i sure am jonesing for a real large red meat burger with melted swiss and loaded with mushrooms and those huge home made fries. Ughhhh eating right is so hard.

----------


## zaggahamma

lil chili preworkout

now pwo shake

999/day

----------


## kelkel

Steak, rice and low fat vanilla ice cream.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday at 2444

now a sip of watered coke and 200mg caffeine

and coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Chicken 
Potatoes
Shrimp

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

some green tea pills, whole wheat waffle, sugar free syrup, and glass of fresh squeezed orange juice

postworkout - protein shake (almond milk, cold brew coffee, banana, cup of frozen berry medley, and scoop of protein powder)

protein bar and some bing cherries

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled pork chop, smoked jalapeno n cheddar venison sausage, and a cucumber/cherry tomato/mozzarella salad

----------


## RaginCajun

half a piece of venison sausage, few strawberries and pineapple

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled pork chop, piece of venison sausage, and some snow peas

Chocolate pudding made with coconut almond milk

----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

watermelon

postworkout - protein shake (coconut almond milk, cold brew coffee, banana, cup of frozen berry medley, and scoop of protein powder) 

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

venison jerky stick and a sliver of pineapple

----------


## RaginCajun

grilled chicken wing, leg, thigh, and boobie, along with a small fry

----------


## Couchlock

Okay,I wanna derail this slightly for a second.

If 113.5 grams of chicken breast contains
120 calories.
1.5 g fat
1g carb
23 g protein

What is the chicken muscle made of, we see its 1.5g + 1g + 23 g = 25.5g of stuff. What is the other 88g of muscle fibers made of, and were is the calories from that.?

----------


## Sicko

5am - 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake
6:30am - Kirkland Signature Protein bar
8:30am - Fuji apple
10am - 2nd 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake (UPS)
12pm 8oz boneless, skinless chicken leg in homemade Mole sauce with 3/4 cup brown rice & 1 cup mixed veggies

On a side note...I had one of my most glorious dirty re-feeds in a long time over the holiday weekend.
Weighed in @ 201 Saturday morning PWO. I ate 2 buffets, one Filipino and one Shakey's, about 10 beers, 7 donuts, 3 Mexican pastries and 2 giant bowls of Posole...No gym on Sunday or Monday. 
Fast forward to Tuesday Morning I weighed in @ 211...
Gluttony at its Finest!!!
Today weighed in @ 204. I do this pretty much every two weeks but this was by far one of the best/worst binges in a while. 
Usually only clock 7lbs over the weekend of debauchery. I always get back to start weight in 3-4 days.
Here is a pic of Sunday mornings breakfast!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Okay,I wanna derail this slightly for a second.
> 
> If 113.5 grams of chicken breast contains
> 120 calories.
> 1.5 g fat
> 1g carb
> 23 g protein
> 
> What is the chicken muscle made of, we see its 1.5g + 1g + 23 g = 25.5g of stuff. What is the other 88g of muscle fibers made of, and were is the calories from that.?


amino acids

----------


## RaginCajun

ended yesterday like this:

3 vodka sodas and a tequila shot

grilled pork chop, venison sausage, and some chocolate pudding

today so far:

watermelon

postworkout: 2 whole wheat waffles, 2 eggs, and coffee/almond-coconut milk/protein powder

banana

grilled chicken avocado club on whole wheat bun with sweet pot fries

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5am - 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake
> 6:30am - Kirkland Signature Protein bar
> 8:30am - Fuji apple
> 10am - 2nd 1/2 bender Ultimate Protein Shake (UPS)
> 12pm 8oz boneless, skinless chicken leg in homemade Mole sauce with 3/4 cup brown rice & 1 cup mixed veggies
> 
> On a side note...I had one of my most glorious dirty re-feeds in a long time over the holiday weekend.
> Weighed in @ 201 Saturday morning PWO. I ate 2 buffets, one Filipino and one Shakey's, about 10 beers, 7 donuts, 3 Mexican pastries and 2 giant bowls of Posole...No gym on Sunday or Monday. 
> Fast forward to Tuesday Morning I weighed in @ 211...
> ...



Reported!

----------


## Couchlock

> amino acids


Really?
88g of amino?

----------


## RaginCajun

i'm reporting myself, had 5 donuts so far today!

It's National Donut Day!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bran flakes milk raisins splenda

----------


## Sicko

> i'm reporting myself, had 5 donuts so far today!
> 
> It's National Donut Day!


Yeah I saw that on the news while on the elliptical. Good thing it was on a weekday and not this weekend or I prolly would have convinced myself that I needed to be considerate of national holidays and participate so that I did not offend anyone...ehehehhehh... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Sicko

> Bran flakes milk raisins splenda


Hah!! forget the chili...that right there my friend is the ultimate fart food... Back in the day I used to have vengeful fart wars with my co-worker on the way to work sitting in traffic on the 405 freeway. Whenever I wanted to crush him I would eat a giant bowl of Raisin Bran with milk...DEADLY silent, sulfur farts at like 60 second intervals for hours!!!
Lactose intolerant and Raisin Bran...fuget about it!!!

----------


## Couchlock

> Hah!! forget the chili...that right there my friend is the ultimate fart food... Back in the day I used to have vengeful fart wars with my co-worker on the way to work sitting in traffic on the 405 freeway. Whenever I wanted to crush him I would eat a giant bowl of Raisin Bran with milk...DEADLY silent, sulfur farts at like 60 second intervals for hours!!!
> Lactose intolerant and Raisin Bran...fuget about it!!!


Ha. That is funny af

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## MuscleScience

Uggg, rice cakes

----------


## Sicko

> Uggg, rice cakes


 are you talking about the disc shaped puffed rice cakes?
If so...fully agree. they are pretty nasty...you might as well just eat some cotton balls....that will make you feel full...ehehehhehh...
(disclaimer - The above statement regarding eating cotton balls is a joke. Newbies please do not take that as advice for a diet plan!)

----------


## MuscleScience

> are you talking about the disc shaped puffed rice cakes?
> If so...fully agree. they are pretty nasty...you might as well just eat some cotton balls....that will make you feel full...ehehehhehh...
> (disclaimer - The above statement regarding eating cotton balls is a joke. Newbies please do not take that as advice for a diet plan!)


Haha, yeah. I'm working on leaning up. They are good at filling me up so I don't gorge. I put natty PB on them for some taste.

----------


## Zodiac82

Protein shake

----------


## Sicko

8oz 93% lean ground turkey with carrots, corn & brown rice...of course all slathered in Hot sauce
1oz Wasabi almonds

----------


## Sicko

> Haha, yeah. I'm working on leaning up. They are good at filling me up so I don't gorge. I put natty PB on them for some taste.


That'll work... I LOVE natty PB. I eat one jar every week. Mostly in Protein shakes but if I get an itch for something sweet, I keep bananas peeled & frozen in a Tupperware. Pop one out and cut off a few chunks and put a lil dollop of PB on each chunk...good to go!

----------


## Zodiac82

Last night's outing...forgot to post

----------


## Zodiac82

Made for breakfast ...feel asleep after

----------


## Zodiac82

Now

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## RaginCajun

today so far:

protein shake (almond/cashew milk, scoop of protein, and some natty pb

protein bar (noticed it had 14g of sugar, no wonder it was soooo tasty!)

coffee with sugar free creamer and one sweet n low

lunch - sliced chicken breast on whole wheat and a slice or cheddar, handful of trail mix, and a whole bag of snow peas

----------


## RaginCajun

a peach

and a tasty one at that!

----------


## RaginCajun

Slice of whole wheat and some sliced turkey breast with a lil Deli mustard

Fried venison backstrap and green beans

Few pieces of pineapple

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## thebossman1

Spaghetti made with a lean ground beef sauce and protein noodles.

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole wheat waffle with sugar free syrup, 3 scrambled eggs, and a glass of low sugar OJ

Cold brew mocha coffee with almond/cashes milk

----------


## Couchlock

> Whole wheat waffle with sugar free syrup, 3 scrambled eggs, and a glass of low sugar OJ
> 
> Cold brew mocha coffee with almond/cashes milk


You better off using pure maple, you realize how much splenda and acesulfame potassium you just drank?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You better off using pure maple, you realize how much splenda and acesulfame potassium you just drank?


nope, how much?

----------


## RaginCajun

a peach earlier, around 10:40ish

i am ready for lunch!

----------


## RaginCajun

quiznos - baja chicken on parm cheese bread (lowest cal one there, lower than wheat), and skinny popcorn

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1400 / day

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 of this 

1666 / day

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## zaggahamma

coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1250/day

got dirty rice with hamburger simmering will sautee shrimp to go with it later....cant combine it or the wife no gets any

house smellin good

LETS GET A SWEEP OF THAT PUSSY JAMES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

3 pringles

Stoli & lemonaide

----------


## zaggahamma

rainy day blues

put a apple cinnamon caramel OAT cake in the oven

house bout to smell like it tastes to be skinny 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Apple Cranberry Pie. Wife made, as far as I can tell, one of the best pies I have ever had.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Apple Cranberry Pie. Wife made, as far as I can tell, one of the best pies I have ever had.


damn, i want some!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today: 

scoop of preworkout 

3 scrambled eggs topped with a lil queso and salsa and a glass of half low sugar oj/water

cold brew coffee and almond/cashew milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli: bowl of broccoli cheese soup and salad bar

----------


## Couchlock

> damn, i want some!!!!!


Oh the torture

I,started a new job 2 months ago as kitchen manager at a newly opened "BJ's brew house" I get to see pizookies and shit all day.

I must have chewed and spitted a metric ton of cookies and gooey sticks


Pizza dough topped with cinnamon butter, brown sugar monkey glaze, bits of salted caramel white chocolate macadamia cookie dough as topping, doused with more sugar

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh the torture I,started a new job 2 months ago as kitchen manager at a newly opened "BJ's brew house" I get to see pizookies and shit all day. I must have chewed and spitted a metric ton of cookies and gooey sticks Pizza dough topped with cinnamon butter, brown sugar monkey glaze, bits of salted caramel white chocolate macadamia cookie dough as topping, doused with more sugar <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=169662"/>


I would be 400 lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

finished off yesterday with some dirty rice (ground venison, onions, bell peppers, celery, tomatoes) and a salad, protein shake with almond/cashew milk for dessert

so far today: 

scoop of preworkout 

3 scrambled eggs topped with a lil queso and salsa and a glass of half low sugar oj/water

cold brew coffee and almond/cashew milk

----------


## RaginCajun

some raw baby carrots

----------


## < <Samson> >

Beet juice, Orange Juice & Celery

It's the morning blend  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Beet juice, Orange Juice & Celery It's the morning blend  <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=169665"/>


I bet your poop is that color

----------


## RaginCajun

Jalapeño sausage and green beans

----------


## RaginCajun

Pure protein bar

----------


## Couchlock

> Pure protein bar


I love pure protein bars
Local discount store was selling double chocolate 6 packs for 2.99
Bought all 14 boxes

Rite now eating oatmeal made with my morning coffee and banana

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love pure protein bars
> Local discount store was selling double chocolate 6 packs for 2.99
> Bought all 14 boxes
> 
> Rite now eating oatmeal made with my morning coffee and banana


i picked up a few yesterday, they were on sale for $1 a piece. looks like you got the better deal though at $.50 a piece! damn you!

----------


## RaginCajun

jalapeno sausage and some pulled pork

----------


## Zodiac82



----------


## RaginCajun

Big bowl of Asian type salad

Protein shake with almond milk for dessert with some dark chocolate cocoa powder

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today:

2 Cheese and sausage kolaches (pulled off most of the bread)

Coffee with full cream

----------


## RaginCajun

A dinner roll with some crack like cinnamon butter, the beef out of some soup, a grilled pork chop and some green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 slice pizza

lil greek salad

water

lil coffee earlier

361/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil chicken salad and lil corn chips with cheese

Few cervasas

----------


## Zodiac82

Cheeseburgers from the grill 
Cpl krinkle fries

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips and salsa 

Margarita

Beef fajita meat

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today:

2 turkey sausage patties, eggs, and coffee with butter , Splenda, and half/half

----------


## RaginCajun

One dinner roll with some crack butter, Breaded veal cutlet with marinara, and green beans

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## RaginCajun

A preworkout cookie

Reported!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## JDToronto

> 


Are you able to digest that easily? Milk (cottage cheese) with broccoli and chicken? my stomach was go crazy.

----------


## JDToronto

Energy BALLS; Mix Oatmeal, Peanut Butter, Vanilla, Chocolate or Carob Chips, honey or maple syrup or both, unsweetened shredded coconut. Put in fridge for 20 mins then make them into low hanging balls.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Are you able to digest that easily? Milk (cottage cheese) with broccoli and chicken? my stomach was go crazy.


Lunch of champions!

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier, had two egg white omelettes and a turkey sausage patty. Coffee with half/half

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Shrimp and lobster, at Red Lobster.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cooking a pork shoulder, now the 3 hour wait!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Oooooohhhhhh!!! Nice!!! Gonna be a long 3 hours! Enjoy that RC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sicko

> So far today:
> 
> 2 turkey sausage patties, eggs, and coffee with butter , Splenda, and half/half


Dang RC... you be eating the tail off of some sausage...what's your cholesterol levels at?
I feel like my arteries are clogging up just reading how often you eat sausage...Kinda jealous on the flavor side of it all though...ehehehheh...

----------


## Sicko

rotisserie chicken boob with skin & fat removed, mixed veggies well slathered in Crystal Hot sauce.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dang RC... you be eating the tail off of some sausage...what's your cholesterol levels at?
> I feel like my arteries are clogging up just reading how often you eat sausage...Kinda jealous on the flavor side of it all though...ehehehheh...


When I checked last year, everything was all good. I'm probably due for another check up

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

RC, how did the hog shoulder turn out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Cooking a pork shoulder, now the 3 hour wait!


I don't eat pork, but damn that looks good! I've been thinking about burning a vacation day or two and smoke a couple of beef briskets. Bad thing is I have no self control with smoked brisket. I'll put away well over a pound at a sitting.

----------


## almostgone

A shake about an hour ago. A stuffed Poblano pepper now.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I don't eat pork, but damn that looks good! I've been thinking about burning a vacation day or two and smoke a couple of beef briskets. Bad thing is I have no self control with smoked brisket. I'll put away well over a pound at a sitting.


I feel your pain. Brisket is one of those, "don't know when to stop" foods for me too. Kinda like the whole working in the heat discussion on the other thread...just don't know when to quit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

Hickory smoked chicken and beef is defo a huge weakness for me! When I was a kid, I lived in Decatur, Alabama right at the Tennessee River. Whenever my mom had the spare $$, we would hit Gibson's BBQ.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Wow, you lived in Decatur?? That's only about an hour from me. 

I loved smoked meat, it just doesn't love me back! I've started smoking all my meats for only about and hour or so, then finishing in the oven. That way it doesn't become over smoked. Too much smoke makes me sick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Wow, you lived in Decatur?? That's only about an hour from me. 
> 
> I loved smoked meat, it just doesn't love me back! I've started smoking all my meats for only about and hour or so, then finishing in the oven. That way it doesn't become over smoked. Too much smoke makes me sick. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, but it was back in the late 60's and early 70's. LOL, every once in a while I will fire up Google street view and check out how things have changed.
There is a fine line when cooking over smoke. Too much = really bad heartburn and nausea.  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, how did the hog shoulder turn out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful

----------


## RaginCajun

Some of that yummy pulled pork on two low carb wraps with some cheese, cabbage, and cilantro sauce

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Some of that yummy pulled pork on two low carb wraps with some cheese, cabbage, and cilantro sauce


Describe this cilantro sauce you're talking about, please sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## RaginCajun

had some fried speckled trout with cheese and sour cream on 2 low carb wraps

----------


## RaginCajun

> Describe this cilantro sauce you're talking about, please sir.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here is a link to the crack like sauce. goes great with cabbage and/or lettuce

https://www.heb.com/product-detail/h...essing/1659978

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> here is a link to the crack like sauce. goes great with cabbage and/or lettuce
> 
> https://www.heb.com/product-detail/h...essing/1659978


Awesome! Thanks RC. I really like cilantro so wanted to find out what this was all about.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome! Thanks RC. I really like cilantro so wanted to find out what this was all about.


it is very tasty, has a great flavor

it is fattening but has no carbs

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> it is very tasty, has a great flavor
> 
> it is fattening but has no carbs


Yes I took a quick look at the label. No sugar, that's all I need to know ! Sounds like a sauce you can use on just about anything. I'm definitely going to give it a go. Thanks again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 smoked chicken, bbq sauce, and corn on the cob

----------


## zaggahamma

couple scram eggs

slice of dry toast

strip of bacon

small special k protein bar

few sips lemonaide

555/day preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

pure protein bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps with pulled pork, cabbage, cheese , sour cream, and cilantro sauce. Salad on the side

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Two low carb wraps with pulled pork, cabbage, cheese , sour cream, and cilantro sauce. Salad on the side


Dang, that sounds awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake earlier 

Then ended with a baby back ribs sammy cup of pasta fajoli slice of bread w natty pb few strawberries 

1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

2 hb eggs 

watermelon

coffee

few sips crystal light

163/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Tbone steak, scrambled eggs, and potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dang, that sounds awesome. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it twas! will be having the same thing tonight!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Tbone steak, scrambled eggs, and potatoes


That sounds pretty awesome too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 tuna Sammy

zagga shake

----------


## RaginCajun

> That sounds pretty awesome too. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can't lie, was very tasty!

found a new lunch spot! haha!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Peanut butter on whole wheat, half cup cottage cheese, black coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

2 Spinach tortilla breakfast burritos

3 eggs
Crumbled sausage 
Cheddar cheese
Salsa

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Rotisserie chicken on whole wheat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

2 low carb wraps, filled with 4 eggs, some cheddar, sour cream, salsa, and a lil cilantro sauce

coffee with a lil almond milk

donut holes, a damn dozen of them! someone from work brought each person a dozen! 

Reported myself!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 2 low carb wraps, filled with 4 eggs, some cheddar, sour cream, salsa, and a lil cilantro sauce
> 
> coffee with a lil almond milk
> 
> donut holes, a damn dozen of them! someone from work brought each person a dozen! 
> 
> Reported myself!


Bbrrrrahahahaahaha!!! Damn those donut holes!! So irresistible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

> Bbrrrrahahahaahaha!!! Damn those donut holes!! So irresistible! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that does sound good.

----------


## Seamac

Turkey wrap with spinach, tomato, avocado with balsamic vinegar. X2

----------


## RaginCajun

Quiznos Baja chicken

Just added everything up, and so far today, my fat ass is already around 2,000 cals! Looks like I'm going to have to hit some cardio this evening!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Quiznos Baja chicken
> 
> Just added everything up, and so far today, my fat ass is already around 2,000 cals! Looks like I'm going to have to hit some cardio this evening!


You're a better man than I am. I don't care what I'd have eaten, I can't drag myself onto a piece of cardio equipment. Shame on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're a better man than I am. I don't care what I'd have eaten, I can't drag myself onto a piece of cardio equipment. Shame on me. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i can, not a problem at all. i just get bored easily so need to watch a hot chick in yoga pants on the treadmill or stair master to keep me going! haha!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> i can, not a problem at all. i just get bored easily so need to watch a hot chick in yoga pants on the treadmill or stair master to keep me going! haha!


Ok, now I understand! Lol. I could most definitely do that! Unfortunately, I don't have any of that going on in my gym when I'm there. I workout on my lunch break. Might have to rearrange my schedule though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

tortilla Panini round 3pm (eggs swiss and ham)

water

505/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> tortilla Panini round 3pm (eggs swiss and ham)
> 
> water
> 
> 505/day


Zagga, is the recipe to the zagga shake in this thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Idk it changes protein 

But i add chocolate and peanut butter water and ice always

And its not for bb diet

Sometimes muscle milk sometimes eas sometimes the one from sams club

Been putting lots of peanut butter lately

Ranges calories 555-777 depending on size or how much chocolate

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 of that round 11pm

1639/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

That looks pretty awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

small steak sammich round 333pm

now watermelon

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

medium bowl of bran flakes

w milk splenda and raisins

911/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.361 pwo shake 

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

ended with that no bun burger and augratin taters

and a small peach smoothie (milk frozen peaches splenda)

2222/day

great week calorie wise so far...back in the zone

today sip of crystal light with 200mg caffeine and lil coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

> ended with that no bun burger and augratin taters
> 
> and a small peach smoothie (milk frozen peaches splenda)
> 
> 2222/day
> 
> great week calorie wise so far...back in the zone
> 
> today sip of crystal light with 200mg caffeine and lil coffee


how is everything your way Zagga?

back in the gym?

----------


## zaggahamma

> how is everything your way Zagga?
> 
> back in the gym?


Yes good week this week ty

Optimistic for mid/end summer bod lol

Just going and not hibernating is a win as i always an more mindful of calories on gym days don't have to kill it...been with chiropractor for about 3 weeks and things r up and down with that...the 6-9 hour shifts on my feet all night usually set me back almost every time..

...suppose to be stretching n rolling more too..

..we'll see..

----------


## zaggahamma

4/5 nathans all beef dog

2oz ice cold coke

Lil compote of fresh fruit (sams club sample)

369/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes good week this week ty
> 
> Optimistic for mid/end summer bod lol
> 
> Just going and not hibernating is a win as i always an more mindful of calories on gym days don't have to kill it...been with chiropractor for about 3 weeks and things r up and down with that...the 6-9 hour shifts on my feet all night usually set me back almost every time..
> 
> ...suppose to be stretching n rolling more too..
> 
> ..we'll see..


yeah being on your feet for 6-9 hours will do it. what type of shoes are you wearing? maybe it is time to invest in some custom ones? just a thought.

----------


## RaginCajun

today:

had only coffee with sugar free creamer until lunch, which was a grilled chicken avocado sammy on wheat with green beans, and some pan fried potatoes.

----------


## Seamac

5 eggs, one yolk.
3 oz chicken breast.
Cup of baby spinach.
Salsa 2 tablespoons 
1/2 cup oatmeal with ground cinnamon, no milk water.

----------


## zaggahamma

ended last night

with 1.63 scram eggs 1.63 strips bacon and .631 slice dry rye toast (dog got the other fraction rounding up to 2, 2, and 1  :Smilie: 

cuz the slow cooker isn't fool proof and turned my country ribs into jerky by the time we got home from work  :Frown: 

also a small bowl watermelon and 4 big beautiful strawberries

oh a hb egg earlier at work as well as a serving of fresh plantain chips

and several vodka and lemonaides

1888-1999/Friday

today lil water with 200 mg caffeine

and bowl of bran flakes

444/day

----------


## Sicko

12oz boneless skinless chicken leg with 1 cup brown rice...lame lunch but it did the trick I guess.
Forgot to cook the veggies last night! And yeah... I said 12 oz boneless skinless chicken leg ...got to love those GMO chickens!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Rotisserie chicken on whole wheat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

^^^ man that looks great zagga!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Cup of cottage cheese, cantaloupe

----------


## zaggahamma

Taters n green beans were amazing the steak was a cheap cut & gristly but 6/10... (ate half that) but all the beans n taters...corn was also a bust

Quaker all natural granola with milk for dessert 

2555/ day. ...lil high but not bad

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of G2 and 200mg caffeine

few sips coffee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Rotisserie chicken on whole wheat

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Rotisserie chicken and greens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 turkey ham swiss egg tortilla Panini

watermelon

.5 caramel loli pop  :Smilie: 

404/day

----------


## bossfearless

Southern Comfort and a hooker's asshole. Greetings from Amsterdam.

----------


## Seamac

4 oz salmon
2 oz wild rice
Cup of broccoli

----------


## guitarzan

Ice cream bar!

----------


## Bio-Active

Mp combat bar

----------


## zaggahamma

6pm steak sammy

.5 gallon water thru the night

1 spicy shrimp

4.4 shots vodka 

16.3 oz limeade 

6.31 oz sirloin 

.631 cup roasted garlic mashed potatoes 

Few asparagus spears 

.631 Zagga shake (full & tired)

2444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

cup of chili

.5 ice cream (custard they call it at culvers lol) cone

water

316/day

lost 3.5 lbs last week...Monday is weigh day

232.5 lbs

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Damn, as hot as it is and the chili still sounds good! lol

----------


## zaggahamma

yeah i'll eat chili all year long

zagga pwo shake

1122/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Cantaloupe, 1 cup cottage cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate most of this yummyier than steak pork steak n augratin taters n green beans SOOOOOO GOOD N WAS SOOOOOOOOO HUNGRY
dog n cat got a little

Few sips G2

2121/ DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

finished Monday with 2626 calories

fat self just cravin....so had a bowl of granola 

so barely under maintenance but barely under is better than over and should show less on Monday

now sippin coffee after 200mg caffeine and few sips water

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes brunch

444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

fasted until 1230, broke my fast with a hamburger steak (gravy on the side) and double green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 pwo shake (ran out of ice)  :Frown: 

777/day

got some country ribs cut into nuggets in slow cooker for me and the wifes midnight dinner but gonna need something before this fatass is sure of that...............

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Country style ribs...damn it man!! Now I'm going to have to go to the store!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Chicken wings, one egg roll, and few beers to cheer LSU on!

Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 5.5 oz(half) of this chuck steak

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz ribs

Cup of augrain taters

Water

1888/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small bowl of granola With cold milk 

2222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasting til lunch, coffee with one Splenda

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

How ya feeling today, RC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> How ya feeling today, RC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh, it's still bothersome but a little better , thanks for asking

----------


## RaginCajun

Earlier for lunch, broke my fast with chips and salsa, chicken, onions, bell peppers, mushrooms, and a lil refried beans

----------


## zaggahamma

earlier .5 ham swiss egg tortilla Panini

blueberries

333

now pwo shake YUMMMM

999/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pompano stunk so bringing back tomorrow 

Had a big burger n lil ice cream instead 

Cherries 

Water

2222/ day

----------


## CALLMEOCT

*BreakFast*
100g oat quads. 
300ML whole milk
1 teaspoon of Protein Peanut Butter
Gold Standard Shake. 

88.2carbs 20.8fats 51.1P 
748 Calories total.

_Edit: Drinking a huge cup of coffee as soon as i hit the office._

----------


## zaggahamma

didn't eat the bad fish but ended up with stomach prob any way DAMN...slept til 2pm...

..no zagga food at all..

pepto bismol tablets and water

prob 11 cals/day  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> didn't eat the bad fish but ended up with stomach prob any way DAMN...slept til 2pm...
> 
> ..no zagga food at all..
> 
> pepto bismol tablets and water
> 
> prob 11 cals/day


damn man, stomach bug?

i have had 3 of my coworkers have it

get well bud

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my fast with quiznos 8" grilled chicken baja with baked chips

right at 1,000 cals

----------


## zaggahamma

> damn man, stomach bug?
> 
> i have had 3 of my coworkers have it
> 
> get well bud


thanks

yessir....had it about a week go as well....thinking its something in the house/refrigerator...racking my brain trying to figure out what

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks
> 
> yessir....had it about a week go as well....thinking its something in the house/refrigerator...racking my brain trying to figure out what


may need to just clean the house some, like door knobs, handles, and what not. viruses can live anywhere

anyone else around you or your job sick?

----------


## zaggahamma

> may need to just clean the house some, like door knobs, handles, and what not. viruses can live anywhere
> 
> anyone else around you or your job sick?


yeah usually someone sick there but I been off for a few days.....somethings telling me its food born but u never know..

luckily last week it lasted only half the day and I practically was unscathed and even ate normal later

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> didn't eat the bad fish but ended up with stomach prob any way DAMN...slept til 2pm...
> 
> ..no zagga food at all..
> 
> pepto bismol tablets and water
> 
> prob 11 cals/day


Stomach problems suck. I feel for you man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah usually someone sick there but I been off for a few days.....somethings telling me its food born but u never know..
> 
> luckily last week it lasted only half the day and I practically was unscathed and even ate normal later


your wife is probably slipping some laxative in your vodka!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 4/5 of this 

Serving of cherries 

Lil crystal light

1313/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow no eaters....

All beef nathans dog

Few sips coke 

333/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Ate 4/5 of this 
> 
> Serving of cherries 
> 
> Lil crystal light
> 
> 1313/ day


Hell ya!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfeeeee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> kawfeeeee


Sounds like we're on the same diet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sounds like we're on the same diet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I only like cottage cheese and or cantaloupe

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

glad I made it to the gym

backslid a little last few days

888/day (2 hb eggs and lil watermelon earlier)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Wife put this together for me...chicken breast, green beans and taters all baked in same dish.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended with a late pot roast dinner

And oatmeal for dessert 

1999/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

I love the nutritional value of oatmeal but the only way I can eat it is raw, uncooked, in a protein shake. 

Peanut butter on whole wheat, yogurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> I love the nutritional value of oatmeal but the only way I can eat it is raw, uncooked, in a protein shake. 
> 
> Peanut butter on whole wheat, yogurt 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when ppl say that I wonder if they ever had it cooked long enough or tried the 1 minute and or have always had it made without salt (which is inedible)

but yes I have to zagga mine up ( milk , splenda, brown sugar, raisins, cinnamon)

I used to eat it half dozen times a week day or night depending on mood

sip of crystal light and 200mg caffeine upon waking 130 pm

now sippin kawfeee

233.1 on the richter scale

gym day today

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY FELLAS!!!!!!!! and girly if you happen to log in  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

now actually...

zagga oats...

and YUM

369/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Just grilled a bunch of burgers and dogs for the 4th. Had a couple burgers and one Budweiser!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Just grilled a bunch of burgers and dogs for the 4th. Had a couple burgers and one Budweiser!


glad I'm out of booze and didn't buy any the other day

gonna be a good week/month in zagga town

had to wait storm out til gym time...big storm rollin in and wife got truck....I'm biking it today WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake

yummy 2nd meal

1010/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Had one more burger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Also had a burger 

Lil ice cream 

Lil chili i simmered half the day

Lil crystal light 

2222/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

I'm all about the crystal light myself. I keep a half gallon made up at all times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

5.5 oz baked chicken, cup of rice

----------


## RaginCajun

Lots of Debachery went on over the weekend and thru the holiday

So far today:

Hydroxycut and black coffee with splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with Jimmy John's Italian sub and chips

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 burrito

shared with dog 

lil crystal light

222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

888/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Pork tenderloin, black eyed peas, mashed potatoes

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked sausage, shrimp, yellow squash, and zucchini 

Protein shake with cashew milk

----------


## zaggahamma

Few slow cooked bbq ribs

Baked tater

Cup of chili 

Bowl of granola With cold milk 

2222/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Mornin Gents, 

3 whole eggs, peanut butter on whole wheat, black coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted til lunch, broke my fast with a badass sammy, it included a lil jalapeño sausage, brisket, and pulled pork on top of jalapeño bread. washed it down with some green beans!

----------


## zaggahamma

half a fish n chips dinner from culver

small ice cream cone so RC don't need one

few sips coke

preworkout

555/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> half a fish n chips dinner from culver
> 
> small ice cream cone so RC don't need one
> 
> few sips coke
> 
> preworkout
> 
> 555/day


thanks man, was sweating it!!!

----------


## \m/ Danko Jones \m/

Sirloin tip roast, fresh peas and carrots

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

chocolate peanut butter paradise

1188/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

On my way for a lil Jersey Mike's

----------


## zaggahamma

> On my way for a lil Jersey Mike's


no SUBstitute for that!

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl of bran flakes

to tide me over til the woman gets home

we got a pot roast with taters carrots onions and gravy simmering in oven

prob be midnight til I can swim in that gravy

bwhaahahahaha

1555 before late dinner

gonna try to eat a plate to end at 

2222/day (for the 3rd straight day) maybe four...lemme check...nope had a 1999 four days ago WOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## zaggahamma

Fatty had to have a lil ice cream 

And cone lil

2555

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> small bowl of bran flakes
> 
> to tide me over til the woman gets home
> 
> we got a pot roast with taters carrots onions and gravy simmering in oven
> 
> prob be midnight til I can swim in that gravy
> 
> bwhaahahahaha
> ...


That roast, taters and gravy would have been a great SUBstitute for JM!!! Dang it, that sounds good. I'd eat that for breakfast if I had here in front of me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today: hydroxycut and black coffee with splenda.

now, lil more coffee and some water

----------


## zaggahamma

> That roast, taters and gravy would have been a great SUBstitute for JM!!! Dang it, that sounds good. I'd eat that for breakfast if I had here in front of me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Came out pretty good this time bro.....browned the roast (seared it first) then browned the gravy in that same pan

then added the veggies and roast back into the gravy just like mom used to make

she'd always make white rice as well lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

> so far today: hydroxycut and black coffee with splenda.
> 
> now, lil more coffee and some water


u takin this weight loss pretty damn serious using hydrocut

hows it makin you feel....all good? no jitters? lots energy?

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga oats now

caffeine x2 earlier

369/day

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my fast with smash burger on wheat and some sweet pot fries.

----------


## RaginCajun

> u takin this weight loss pretty damn serious using hydrocut
> 
> hows it makin you feel....all good? no jitters? lots energy?


feel good on it, no jitters, enough energy to get through my workouts. it definitely helps with getting moving in the mornings once it kicks in

----------


## CALLMEOCT

100g oats
300ml whole milk
1protein shake

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

T-bones were on sale!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ashop

I just finished off a 10oz new York strip, beans and some asparagus

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

BOOM!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake earlier 

Just picked up s fat to go salad from

RC'S fav place Jason's Deli

No soft serve 

But 1,000 island and croutons galore

WOOOOOOOOO! ! 

share that and the left over pot roast with the wife

1555 cals / day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Pwo shake earlier 
> 
> Just picked up s fat to go salad from
> 
> RC'S fav place Jason's Deli
> 
> No soft serve 
> 
> But 1,000 island and croutons galore
> ...


Hard to beat Jason's deli. Been a while since I've had that too....hmmmmm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

1777 corrected

----------


## zaggahamma

Then lil ice cream and 

Lil chili w cheddar

2444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

few sips cold water

200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl of bran flakes and an ice cream cone preworkout

now small zagga shake

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil salad

Lil steak

Lil tater salad & lil sweet taters

Lil crystal light 

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended saturday at 1999

Fatty had to have another ice cream cone

During ancient aliens 

1999/ Saturday 

Today sip crystal light &

200 mg caffeine

----------


## \m/ Danko Jones \m/

Muesli
banana
whole eggs

----------


## zaggahamma

Had a lil crappy beef stew n lil.red beans n rice & a crappy buscuit Preworkout round 4pm

Then a delicious small pwo shake round 8pm

930pm a delicious cod sammy & half a small ff & few sips coke 

1555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Lil ice cream (last of it)

1888/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

sip of milk and 200 mg caffeine

now kawwfffeeeeee

236.1 on the richter scale (week off from work)(goes to show how many calories I burn at work I gained weight on 2200 -2600 cals daily at 6' 3" wow

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my 16 hour fast with 2 jalapeño poppers and a big ass chicken finger salad

----------


## zaggahamma

nathans all beef dog

few sips coke

369/day

----------


## zaggahamma

preworkout shake

888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

atkins caramel nut chew bar

its pretty darn tasty, like a snickers bar!

says the fat kid!

https://www.atkins.com/products/trea...l-nut-chew-bar

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken breast on top of a tostada topped with goat cheese and pico. Side salad

AND SOME HALO TOP ICE CREAM!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

"good source of protein"

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout 3/4 of this

After an over cooked homemade burger

1777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Half these beauties

1888/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Granola with milk 

2333/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

for workout earlier, had some genius pre-workout and hydroxycut

having some coffee now with a teaspoon of sugar free chocolate creamer, about 15 cals

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> for workout earlier, had some genius pre-workout and hydroxycut
> 
> having some coffee now with a teaspoon of sugar free chocolate creamer, about 15 cals


^^^* I'd be in convulsions long about now!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^* I'd be in convulsions long about now!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahahahahaha!!!

actually, i am sensitive to stims, but i seem to tolerate this lil stack well. no jitters, no hyper-drive crackhead like feeling!

----------


## zaggahamma

200mg caffeine 

and sippin coffee

I'd shake your hand but #%$^$^%$*$*%*%$&*^&&$%$&*^*&*&%$$*$$*&%$$*$$

----------


## zaggahamma

Amazing cod sammy 

At culvers 

Few sips pepsi

555/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my 16.5 hour fast with some brisket, jalapeño sausage, pulled pork, on top of jalapeño bread (only had one piece), and side of green beans

----------


## zaggahamma

> broke my 16.5 hour fast with some brisket, jalapeño sausage, pulled pork, on top of jalapeño bread (only had one piece), and side of green beans


yum^^^

----------


## RaginCajun

> yum^^^


Menu

it is called, Wayne's PB&J!

----------


## RaginCajun

Atkins bar and some creatine

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 

1222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked sausage, shrimp, red bell pepper, purple onion, and shrimp, all sautéed and topped with a lil Parm cheese

Half a chicken breast on top a salad

Half pint Halo Top Mint chip

----------


## zaggahamma

> Smoked sausage, shrimp, red bell pepper, purple onion, and shrimp, all sautéed and topped with a lil Parm cheese
> 
> Half a chicken breast on top a salad
> 
> Half pint Halo Top Mint chip


U better get off that zagga diet!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 of this sirloin

And only about 1/4 the sweet taters 

1666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

More cherries 

1777 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bowl of granola With cold milk 

2333 / day

----------


## zaggahamma

my double caffeinated start to the day as usual

----------


## RaginCajun

broke my fast today with grilled chicken poboy and baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

earlier culvers (.631 of a double cheddar burger & few ff & small ice cream cone) few sips pepsi

1360/day

----------


## zaggahamma

also 9th straight day in the gym I believe  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Yummy cod sammy again

Sip or 2 of pepsi feel the burn

1777/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 eggo waffles 

Lil natty pb 

Lil syrup 

3.61 oz sirloin

Sip of lemonaide 

2555/ day 

Lights out

----------


## zaggahamma

double caffeinated start

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with a shrimp poboy and sweet potato fries

----------


## zaggahamma

Broke my fast (13.6 hrs)

With cod....ate lil less than half

And fatty said he wanted a cone

613/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

.693 of a zagga shake 

1111/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pc of cod

Few ff

Couple bites burrito

Lil crystal light 

1444

----------


## zaggahamma

1.5 beef dogs 

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream for the fat one

2222/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

kawffeeeee

earlier .77 cod Sammy

couple ff

sip or 2 of pepsi

650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo

ribeye

Mashed taters 

corn 

1444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream 

1888/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday with 1.63 hot dogs

serving of ranier cherries

2444/Friday

today double caffeinated start

----------


## zaggahamma

Had that beauty round 245

Sip or 2 pepsi

475/ day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Had that beauty round 245
> 
> Sip or 2 pepsi
> 
> 475/ day


That is a thing of beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> That is a thing of beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ikr....im hooked too

Pun intended 

Pwo skake

1100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Another half a beauty 

Few ff 

Few sips pepsi

1400

----------


## zaggahamma

Ice cream at 1045

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Saturday with granola 2222/Saturday

now 

kawffeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 cod sammy (the beauty)

Few ff

Few sips pepsi 

Scoop ice cream 

555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn 237.5 !!!

Every day in the gym 

Must b all muscle

Lmao

Chili n pepsi

----------


## zaggahamma

Only ate .631 cup o chili

1.36 oz pepsi

.631 cup frozen custard

444/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

fasted 16.5 hours, broke my fast with a big ass salad from Jason's Deli, half a deli, and dammit, had a small ice cream cone!

REPORTED!

----------


## zaggahamma

> fasted 16.5 hours, broke my fast with a big ass salad from Jason's Deli, half a deli, and dammit, had a small ice cream cone!
> 
> REPORTED!


sorry for my bad influence  :Frown:  dietwise

but off to the gym soon! WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> sorry for my bad influence  dietwise
> 
> but off to the gym soon! WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha

tear it up Z!

----------


## Sicko

8oz. roasted chicken parts, 3/4 cup Quinoa and a big spring mix salad with Balsamic dressing

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1010/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Big venison burger on wheat with cheddar and a big salad

No ice cream

----------


## zaggahamma

hour away from sirloin dinner

augratin taters already made

will also have some ranier cherries

1666/night...maybe a pic later idk

----------


## zaggahamma

Gave dog 1.36 oz of the steak

----------


## zaggahamma

finished at 1919 Monday

shared eggos n natty pb with dog n cat

1919/Monday

now kawwffeeeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Broke my fast with a fried veal cutlet topped with marinara, a salad, and some green beans. Had two rolls with some cracklike honey cinnamon butter

----------


## zaggahamma

4.4 oz cold sirloin on a small Pepperidge farm onion roll

dog may get some

444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

dog got a bite

now cherries

preworkout

475/day

----------


## zaggahamma

storm slowed me down from the gym

got hungry so shared a pork steak with dog

777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Few glasses of red wine

----------


## zaggahamma

> Few glasses of red wine


what r u doing chilling in your library

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

yummeroo

----------


## zaggahamma

2/3 cod beauty 

Few ff

Scoop ice cream 

1777

----------


## Obs

*stop judging meee !!!*

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^lol^^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended with granola 

Lil earlier 

And the usual 

2222/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

double caffeinated

----------


## zaggahamma

lil cod

even lil'er ice cream

sip of pepsi 

earlier...still lil hungry but gonna gym it first

369/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Zagga shake earlier 

1050

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday at 1777

now KAWWWWFFFFEEEEEE

----------


## StanTheGuy

Milkshake with fries XD cheat dayyyyy

----------


## Sicko

12 oz. roasted chicken leg, 3/4 cup quinoa with parm cheese.
Two handfuls of trail mix. quart of ice cold water.

----------


## ThisIsMyJamZ

Cheat day. Ordered chinese. Really shouldn't have, but these spring rolls are too good and I'm not putting them down :P

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake coming up soon

1222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday with a small steak Sammy and

ranier cherries

1717/Friday

now kawwwwwffffffeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

2555 cals of usual shit today (Saturday)

----------


## zaggahamma

kawffee earlier

most recently .5 reuben

few ff

few sips pepsi

lil ice cream

700/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake boooooooooooooooooooooom

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Few chicken fingers
Frenchfries 
Cup of chili 
Cherries
Water
2121/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Jason's Deli

Salad bar, chicken wrap, and dammit, an ice cream cone!

Reported!

----------


## RaginCajun

Big salad with tuna

2 light Greek yogurts

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with a Brisket loaded spud and some jalapeño sausage

----------


## zaggahamma

236.7 this morn

.77 double butterburger

and a fatty mc butter cone

777/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 236.7 this morn
> 
> .77 double butterburger
> 
> and a fatty mc butter cone
> 
> 777/day


Reported!

----------


## ThisIsMyJamZ

I feel like we need a 'don't eat awful food' support thread alongside this. Someone needs to talk me out of eating this burger...

----------


## RaginCajun

> I feel like we need a 'don't eat awful food' support thread alongside this. Someone needs to talk me out of eating this burger...


Reported!

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake and a lil watermelon

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

1369/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Homemade mandarin chicken stir fry and veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

2 80 cal Greek yogurts

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

1888/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Chips and salsa, flank steak, beans, and a Lil avocado

----------


## zaggahamma

.77 double butter burger

2 sips of pepsi

Scoop mint oreo cone

666/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum city

1316/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Watermelon, cantaloupe, chicken stir fry with vegetables, and some brown rice 

2 80 cal dannon lite Greek yogurts (love these!)

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to have shrimp and grits again

1777

----------


## zaggahamma

ended 2500 Wednesday with 

small filet mignon Sammy

serving ranier cherries (finally all 13lbs gone)  :Smilie: 

small bowl bran flakes

2500/Wednesday

NOW KAWWWWWWWFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEE

----------


## RaginCajun

Smash burger with sweet potato fries

----------


## zaggahamma

.5 reuben

.25 small ff 

3 sips pepsi

turtle ice cream cone

sip of milk

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

shared a medium zagga shake with dog

1300/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Tuna/egg salad 

2 dannon Greek yogurts

----------


## matt thebeard

today will be 
50 grams of oats 1 scoop of whey in soy milk
snack of two rice cakes
6 egg white omelette with two home made turkey burgers, handful of broccoli 
spicey chicken salad, 20 grams of cashews and 30 grams of high protein yoghurt
jacket potatoe, sweet corn on the cob and 6oz rump steak.
two eggs and one Belgian blue steak - should be somewhere dam near 2100cals

----------


## zaggahamma

ended thurs with 1.63 hot dogs

slice of choc cream pie (zagga made)

cup of pea soup

2444/Thursday

now kawfeeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

cod Sammy

3.61 oz pepsi

round 3pm

now water

500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

5.5 oz amazing sirloin 

Sauteed by zagga 

Mashed taters by abuela 

Buttered steamed corn by wifey

Water 

Blueberries for dessert 

WOOOOOOOOO! ! ! 

1360

----------


## zaggahamma

only ate twice today

usual zagga junk food

1666/day

3111 yesterday felt fat for 1st time in a couple weeks weird how one day can soften ya up

----------


## zaggahamma

small zagga shake

1111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Broiling some chicken legs and roasting some potatoes. Will be eating a big salad as well

----------


## zaggahamma

got some carrots boiling

then gonna sear a chuck roast and getter in the oven and 

use that searing pan to get some gravy workin

abuela made me some white rice earlier

so I'm all set for a carb load...should sleep great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BrockBadger

A bowl of oats and protein powder.

----------


## zaggahamma

Plate of said pot roast(roast rice onions carrots and gravy)

Water

Blueberries for dessert 

2111/day

----------


## RaginCajun

coffee with sugar free creamer

2 whole eggs, 2 low carb wraps, and some salsa

more coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

239 on the zagga richter scale

highest in forever it seems

don't seem fatter maybe my trt test is the shit lmao 

albetit not getting stronger just don't seem fat (ter anyway)

kawfeeeee now

----------


## RaginCajun

about 10ish, had a yogurt

now, 1.5 chicken legs and an asian salad

----------


## RaginCajun

> 239 on the zagga richter scale
> 
> highest in forever it seems
> 
> don't seem fatter maybe my trt test is the shit lmao 
> 
> albetit not getting stronger just don't seem fat (ter anyway)
> 
> kawfeeeee now


how do your clothes fit?

----------


## zaggahamma

> how do your clothes fit?


same...good question...

probably wear dress clothes this week which will tell lil more

----------


## zaggahamma

brunch at culvers including cone.....gonna HAVE to knock that shit off this coming month and limit it to once a week

888/day

preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

greek yogurt and chicken leg

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga pwo shake comin up soon

1500/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake made with cashew milk and a lil natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

4 oz steak and some Greek yogurt 

Need to work on my macros, here they are for the day

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout 

Two low carb tortillas, two eggs, and some salsa

Coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer Lil stevia and Lil cashew milk

----------


## zaggahamma

w2g RC 

looks like some clean eatin goin on round he'ya I mean there

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday with lil left over pot roast plate

blueberries

bowl granola/milk

2600/Monday

today

double caffeinated beginning

----------


## RaginCajun

> w2g RC 
> 
> looks like some clean eatin goin on round he'ya I mean there


trying to clean it up some

i need to sub in more chicken boobies and egg whites. just hard when i like yolks!

----------


## RaginCajun

firehouse grilled chicken sub and baked chips

----------


## zaggahamma

.88 single cheddar burger

.44 small ff

1.36 oz pepsi

NO ice cream cone

631/day

preworkout

----------


## RaginCajun

80 cal Greek yogurt 

May head out for some drinks in few, will log them!

----------


## RaginCajun

Few Texas made whiskey drinks with water

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday with couple servings blueberries 

1888/Tuesday

now double caffeinated

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## zaggahamma

:Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 

999/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Some natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Two low carb wraps with potato and chicken legs , Lil cheese, and spinach. Lil buffalo sauce to dip it in.

Greek yogurt

----------


## zaggahamma

was gonna have grits n eggs but all out of grits

so zagga oats it is

blueberries as well

1444/day

----------


## RaginCajun

forgot to log 

preworkout mix

two low carb wraps with 2 eggs and salsa

coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer and stevia

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded baked potato with Brisket, soooo goooooood!

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday with 2.oz ny strip slider

nuther serving blueberries

bowl granola with milk

2121/Wednesday

today

small cheddar butterburger

few sips peps

2 cones WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

950/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake with cashew milk

----------


## RaginCajun

Whole bag of stir fry veggies 

2 80 cal Greek yogurts

----------


## gymffiti

Didn't want to start a new thread, so this thread fits the bill


Been away from here for a while, with some medical problems ... 

I've been eating a ton of salad & vegetables to help boost my energy a little. 
As a result, I've been pretty bloated, so I'm now experimenting with only

Spinach
Zucchini
Celery
Squash
Tomotoes
Cucumber
String Beans
Beet Root

Along with a lot of meat, a few nuts of course and hopefully Greek Yogurt won't derail me either

I generally feel more energised in Ketosis, but hopefully this time I won't have the bloating


I wish it was as simple as high protein Mac & Cheese for me, but long story short ... Expect some hardcore Zucchini pics in this thread lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Donuts and coffee!

Reported!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Didn't want to start a new thread, so this thread fits the bill
> 
> 
> Been away from here for a while, with some medical problems ... 
> 
> I've been eating a ton of salad & vegetables to help boost my energy a little. 
> As a result, I've been pretty bloated, so I'm now experimenting with only
> 
> Spinach
> ...


welcome to the thread and hope you feel better soon that's some quite healthy looking food

----------


## zaggahamma

> Donuts and coffee!
> 
> Reported!


what are you and office man now lol......get me one of those chocolate donuts with some of those lil sprinkly things on

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday (off gym day) 2555 cals

not to bad for off day that included booze and ice cream

coffee now after caffeine pill

----------


## zaggahamma

small burger 

small cone

water

777/day PREWORKOUT

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1400 /day

amazing looking pot roast / stew been slow cookin since 2pm

gonna savor that between 11 and midnight

2200/day after that said fare

----------


## zaggahamma

Said fare

Had few blueberries too

----------


## Zodiac82

Immmmmmmm baaaaaaaaackkk!!!!

Taco salad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Immmmmmmm baaaaaaaaackkk!!!!
> 
> Taco salad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


shit bro wtf!!!!!! glad u back!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

culver's earlier

850 plus 650

1500/day

----------


## Zodiac82

^^..man for the longest time .. my app wasn't workin and wouldn't let me post...it would let me log in...then look at the forum titles and stuff but when I clicked on it it have an error message about software plug in or somethin ..
Finally found the forum on tapatalk but I DO NOT like it..lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^^..man for the longest time .. my app wasn't workin and wouldn't let me post...it would let me log in...then look at the forum titles and stuff but when I clicked on it it have an error message about software plug in or somethin ..
> Finally found the forum on tapatalk but I DO NOT like it..lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


yeah some of those aps are ridiculous

had to maneuver on my phone and its still a slight process to log in when I use my phone I actually don't post til the morning because of the few steps to get logged in I just wait to post at desktop

glad all good and look forward to the pics

leftover potroast later will put me at

2222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Lol...
Man I gotta get used to this...I don't even know how to quote with this I had to use "^^" lol

Pics comin soon 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol...
> Man I gotta get used to this...I don't even know how to quote with this I had to use "^^" lol
> 
> Pics comin soon 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Scrapple Daddy is back!

----------


## gymffiti

> welcome to the thread and hope you feel better soon that's some quite healthy looking food


Thanks man. I've set a two week target before a cheat meal ... Not easy atm lol


Remembered to take a pic, just in time 

Steak, squash, yellow courgette / zucchini and a few carrots & peas

Overcooked the steak a little though :/

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks man. I've set a two week target before a cheat meal ... Not easy atm lol
> 
> 
> Remembered to take a pic, just in time 
> 
> Steak, squash, yellow courgette / zucchini and a few carrots & peas
> 
> Overcooked the steak a little though :/


yeah 2 weeks could be a bit it all depends on those goals

best of luck with it

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwfffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

usual culvers preworkout

albeit the cone today was rationed like the worker was trying to save me from diabetes

666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Scrapple Daddy is back!


Yesssiiir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yesssiiir!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


damn I been cravin fried chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!

looks like u hot sauced it up!

imam get me a 6 pc at KFC SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

double caffeinated start

237 even on the richter scale

cannot believe that much and feel so lean

----------


## Zodiac82

> damn I been cravin fried chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> looks like u hot sauced it up!
> 
> imam get me a 6 pc at KFC SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


Lol...nah that's good ol popeyes...already sauced up for u

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

yup but I'M GETTIN KFC!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday at 2777

today...Usual culvers brunch

including cone and sip of pepsi

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga shake pwo WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

1400/DAY

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee with some butter and stevia

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee as well

ended Tuesday round 2444

----------


## zaggahamma

Stick a fork in me 

Single cheddar burger and 2 cones !!

Yup fatty had to have 2!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOO! ! ! 

1222/ day! !!-

----------


## zaggahamma

Sirloin (8.8 oz)

Homemade hash browns 

2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Forgot the pic

----------


## Zodiac82

> Forgot the pic


Juicy!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

whats next to the jelly bro yogurt?

whats next to the eggs bro pulled chicken?

whats next to the possible pulled chicken bro? something in a shaved hot dog bun?

----------


## zaggahamma

kawffeeeee

ended 2888 wednesday

----------


## Zodiac82

> whats next to the jelly bro yogurt?Lmao...
> Next to jelly: something similar to I can't believe it's not butter
> 
> whats next to the eggs bro pulled chicken?
> Next to eggs:slow cooked chicken in hot wings sauce with cashews
> 
> whats next to the possible pulled chicken bro? something in a shaved hot dog bun?Next to possible pulled chicken:split banana with peanut butter




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

after my workout, had coffee with butter and stevia in it

for lunch, had grilled chicken poboy on wheat with baked chips. only had half of the bread

----------


## zaggahamma

Brunch at 2pm

Culvers

Single cheddar burger 

Cone 

777

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday at 2555

now coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

Single cheddar burger and 2 cones 

Fatty fatty 2 x 4

1100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Sippin a lil sumpin sumpin 

Alright its vodka and lemonaide 

 :7up:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Sippin a lil sumpin sumpin 
> 
> Alright its vodka and lemonaide


Got a sumpin sumpin myself. Been one of those weeks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Got a sumpin sumpin myself. Been one of those weeks. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


glad your alive where ya been hidin

----------


## zaggahamma

Coffee 

Small roast beef n swiss sammy 

Cherries 

Water

555/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Man the past couple weeks have been rough. Father in law has been and still is in the hospital, I got sick and spent a week trying to beat it on my own. That didn't work so went to the doc, had an antibiotic injection and ended up having a violent allergic reaction to it. Thankfully I had made it from the doctors office to the pharmacy before the worst of it hit. Ended up blacking out and having an ambulance called. I'm 43 and have never had a food or medical allergy problem. Plus I've had that antibiotic a dozen times before with no issues. It really set me back. I'm just now getting back to normal. Never want to go through that again!!! Thanks for asking man!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Man the past couple weeks have been rough. Father in law has been and still is in the hospital, I got sick and spent a week trying to beat it on my own. That didn't work so went to the doc, had an antibiotic injection and ended up having a violent allergic reaction to it. Thankfully I had made it from the doctors office to the pharmacy before the worst of it hit. Ended up blacking out and having an ambulance called. I'm 43 and have never had a food or medical allergy problem. Plus I've had that antibiotic a dozen times before with no issues. It really set me back. I'm just now getting back to normal. Never want to go through that again!!! Thanks for asking man!


dang bro I'm sorry to hear u went thru that

I know u hadn't been on here and wondered glad all good now

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> dang bro I'm sorry to hear u went thru that
> 
> I know u hadn't been on here and wondered glad all good now


Thanks brother. Honestly I've just not had the wherewithal to get on the boards. I'm feeling much better and should be back to my normal routine Monday. I've not worked out in about 3 weeks. I'm definitely ready to get back at it!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

1222/day!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

T-bone and baked tater

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man the past couple weeks have been rough. Father in law has been and still is in the hospital, I got sick and spent a week trying to beat it on my own. That didn't work so went to the doc, had an antibiotic injection and ended up having a violent allergic reaction to it. Thankfully I had made it from the doctors office to the pharmacy before the worst of it hit. Ended up blacking out and having an ambulance called. I'm 43 and have never had a food or medical allergy problem. Plus I've had that antibiotic a dozen times before with no issues. It really set me back. I'm just now getting back to normal. Never want to go through that again!!! Thanks for asking man!


Damn man...good things are looking up..sorry to hear that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Damn man...good things are looking up..sorry to hear that
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Saturday 2500

now kaaawwwwwwwffffeeeeeee

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

About 0830, Hardee's chicken biscuit and coffee. Then, more coffee!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man the past couple weeks have been rough. Father in law has been and still is in the hospital, I got sick and spent a week trying to beat it on my own. That didn't work so went to the doc, had an antibiotic injection and ended up having a violent allergic reaction to it. Thankfully I had made it from the doctors office to the pharmacy before the worst of it hit. Ended up blacking out and having an ambulance called. I'm 43 and have never had a food or medical allergy problem. Plus I've had that antibiotic a dozen times before with no issues. It really set me back. I'm just now getting back to normal. Never want to go through that again!!! Thanks for asking man!


Damn man, glad to see you are back and feeling better!

----------


## RaginCajun

About to grill up some chicken boobies, some skirt steak, and some bacon wrapped wild hog backstrap stuffed with peppers, onions, and cream cheese

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Damn man, glad to see you are back and feeling better!


Thank you RC. Definitely don't want any more of that stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Have chicken , corn on the cob and potatoes on the grill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday in fat fashion

3 m&m ice cream sammies

after lil booze lil sirloin steak lil red bean n rice (beans n rice was the best)

2888/sunday

gonna skip weigh in today

----------


## RaginCajun

Almond milk, 1/4 cup of oats, Lil cold brew coffee, and scoop of protein

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout:

3 egg whites, one whole egg, and 2 whole wheat waffles

cold brew coffee with a lil sugar free creamer

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

PB& J sandwich, coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee and no pb&j

but that's just due to lack of opportunity

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Worked legs today. Now having two grilled chicken thighs, rice and cup of yogurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken, raisins, pineapple, almond slivers, and lettuce, topped with mango vinaigrette dressing

----------


## RaginCajun

80 cal greek yogurt

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Grilled chicken, raisins, pineapple, almond slivers, and lettuce, topped with mango vinaigrette dressing


Dang, that sounds pretty good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Grilled chicken, lil skirt steak, and 2 bacon wrapped hog backstrap, and a salad

80 cal Greek yogurt

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout sugar free orange Monster. Tastes like orange crush!

2 egg whites, one whole egg, 2 pieces of Rudy's raisin bread with natty PB and sugar free blueberry jam

Cold brew coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer and stevia

----------


## Zodiac82

Simple

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

had chili's for lunch - santa fe grilled chicken salad

----------


## RaginCajun

80 cal greek yogurt, Cherry

----------


## zaggahamma

small burger and a bite or 2 from an Italian sub earlier

now coffee

700/day

----------


## austinite

A Trenta Berry Hibiscus Refresher! Freaking addictive.

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far, had a protein shake with oats

2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, some Rudy's cinnamon raisin bread with natty PB and sugar free blueberry jam.

Coffee with sugar free chocolate creamer

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwfffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1400/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Wednesday at 2100 with a serving of cherries 

dinner was grits and eggs

a decent day

kawwwfffeeeeeee now

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday at 2444

small Sammy after that pwo shake and 2 snickers ice cream novelties

now

kawwwwfffffeeeeeee

----------


## prenes

cold brew coffee...black.

----------


## zaggahamma

ALSO COFFEE HERE

ended Saturday at 2222 cals/day (small fish n chips dinner ice cream n cookies weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Jersey Mike's sub. Great way to start the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

4 egg omelette w/grits, whole wheat toast and coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawffffeeee

ended Saturday at 2222 cals/day

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Damn, that looks awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Damn, that looks awesome!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...over did the eggs a tad...but otherwise it was pretty good lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

6oz grilled chicken, roasted potatoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

kawfee now

ended Monday at 1888/day

was happy not to eclipse 2,000  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended.with

1/4 cup of thai beef fried rice and 

Thai garlic beef n mix veg 

2 snickers ice cream novelties

2222/monday

----------


## Zodiac82

> kawfee now
> 
> ended Monday at 1888/day
> 
> was happy not to eclipse 2,000


I see what u did there   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> I see what u did there   
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


thanks for noticing  :Smilie: 

pwo shake WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 24 SETTER!!!!!!!

1444/DAY

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Today had:

Bagel with cream cheese and jam, egg white omelette 

Coffee with creamer

Hamburger steak no gravy with double order of green beans

Chicken and broccoli stir fry

Bowl of oatmeal

----------


## zaggahamma

> Today had:
> 
> Bagel with cream cheese and jam, egg white omelette 
> 
> Coffee with creamer
> 
> Hamburger steak no gravy with double order of green beans
> 
> Chicken and broccoli stir fry
> ...


Healthy healthy

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended the day with

Cup of chicken soup 

1 beef empanada

.75 guava empanada 

2222/ day

----------


## RaginCajun

Cinnamon apple oatmeal with some cocoa powder and natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

Had Brisket, pulled pork, and some jalapeño sausage along with some green beans and a slice of jalapeño bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Veggie pasta with baked chicken boobie pesto

----------


## zaggahamma

diet looking good lately RC keep it up

----------


## zaggahamma

kawwwfffeeee aka the poop maker

 :Smilie: 

ended Wednesday at 2222 another rican beef empanada and one snickers ice cream novelty

worked 6 days this week so the scale might be more friendly monday

----------


## RaginCajun

> diet looking good lately RC keep it up


I'm down a few lbs, was 195 this AM pre poop.

There will be some debachery going on tomorrow and the weekend though!

Fantasy football draft and Big fight weekend!

----------


## RaginCajun

Breaking my fast with 3 soft tacos with grilled steak and some chips n salsa

----------


## Gallowmere

A half pound of tilapia, a pound of cauliflower, and a shedload of extra hot sauce. I am a horrifically plain eater, regardless of cut or gain.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm down a few lbs, was 195 this AM pre poop.
> 
> There will be some debachery going on tomorrow and the weekend though!
> 
> Fantasy football draft and Big fight weekend!


hope that fight isn't rigged....it was a brilliantly created/hyped match between 2 ppl that a lot of ppl hate

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday with a burger patty, cole slaw, and bowl of granola

2222 cals again 

now coffffeeeeee

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended friday with fish n chips 

Salad w bleu cheese 

Peach smoothie 

2121/ friday

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


z finally got him some restaurant fare!!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended Saturday with small plate of pot roast mashed tater salad with blue cheese .33 biscuit with honey

and peach smoothie

2222/Saturday (decent calorie week and worked 6 days so scale should be good next weigh in)

now coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

> z finally got him some restaurant fare!!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao...it's actually been about a month or so since we've been out...

Down in Myrtle Beach for a week so lots of eatin out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

1222 calorie brunch at 3pm (4/5 of a juicy double cheddar burger and 2 cones  :Smilie: 

preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

small pwo shake

1650/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with small sirloin lil sweet tater

peach smoothie

2500/sunday

today small cheddar burger 1 cone and now coffee preworkout

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1414/day

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Ate 3/4 of this

2020/ day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Ate 3/4 of this
> 
> 2020/ day


In line with somethin I'd do lol..just mix it all together man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

had 24 hours at a Daytona beach nice hotel....24 hours is like a minute but a minute it was

3500 cals half coming from booze and 1.5 pints ben and jerrys

brunch today was lil eggs lil taters lil waffles lil oatmeal lil coffee lil juice lil Andouille sausage but all nibbles

666/day trying to muster up gym energy I got 1 hour 1 hour and half be too late

----------


## zaggahamma

correction lil rican food before the gym as well

for 1010 preworktout 

just got back lookin for shake soon

thatll put me at

1750/day

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

lil buffet for the z man

----------


## zaggahamma

3/4 all beef nathans dog

and preworkout shake

1010/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> lil buffet for the z man


U kno it lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

From last night ad well...forget to post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday at 2400 for the day 
(4/5 of a double cheddar burger 1 choc/oreo cone and a small plate of grits n eggs)

now coffee

----------


## kelkel

Just finished 3 Chick Filet chicken and egg sandwiches.

----------


## Gallowmere

A half pound of salmon and a boiled russet potato.

----------


## zaggahamma

small cheddar burger

small cone

sip or 2 coke

750/day

----------


## zaggahamma

couple of vodka lemmies

.5 reuben

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> couple of vodka lemmies
> 
> .5 reuben
> 
> 1400/day


Lol...almost got a reuben when I was out


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol...almost got a reuben when I was out
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


GOD I'm still hungry

----------


## zaggahamma

1.77 om eggs

.77 cup grits

round up went to the dog

1777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Small plate of 11 hour slow cooked butt

Red beans & rice 

1 cervesa

600/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

Nuther small plate of yumminess

Copious amount of blue bell ice cream

2121

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with a gorgeous boston butt Sammy

on a fresh Italian cut of bread freshly buttered n toasted & lil mayo....OMG

and 3/4 of a guava empanada

2444/SUNDAY

today sip of tea and 200mg caffeine

----------


## zaggahamma

> .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


sorry ur back home bro

whats the fruit and jelly looking structure

----------


## Zodiac82

> sorry ur back home bro
> 
> whats the fruit and jelly looking structure


Lmao...right....I was gonna post it saying "back home food"
Blueberry pancakes with bananas and SF jam



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1444/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao...right....I was gonna post it saying "back home food"
> Blueberry pancakes with bananas and SF jam
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


ramen noodles minus the liquid?

----------


## Zodiac82

> ramen noodles minus the liquid?


U got it!...I started doin it simply bcuz I wanted it on the same plate as the rest of my food...but I actually like the "dryness" of it..at the same time alot together makes it juicy
Also in some weird way I'm thinkin I'm drainin alot of the sodium when I dump the water... :Shrug: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> U got it!...I started doin it simply bcuz I wanted it on the same plate as the rest of my food...but I actually like the "dryness" of it..at the same time alot together makes it juicy
> Also in some weird way I'm thinkin I'm drainin alot of the sodium when I dump the water...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


U probably are....probably 2/3

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Ate and drank 3/4 of that ^^^^

2100/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl of zagga oats

had a burger and cone earlier 

1222/day

----------


## RaginCajun

today had:

cold brew coffee with a lil flax milk and stevia

few pieces of beef jerky

loaded brisket spud

more beef jerky and some mixed nuts with dried fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to have a plate of chicken and rice and red beans WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

granola was had for dessert

2222/day .....no shake today...wanted solid food only today

----------


## RaginCajun

today had:

cold brew coffee with a lil flax milk and stevia

few pieces of beef jerky

Two beef patties, cheese, avocado, on wheat bun, and some sweet potato fries.

Some nuts and dried fruit 

more beef jerky and some mixed nuts with dried fruit

----------


## zaggahamma

small pwo zagga shake

earlier had a lil more than usual at culvers

so standing around 1888/calories before evening dinner (slow cooked pot roast , carrots, onions, gravy....

lil rice to keep any gravy from escaping

thatlll put me round 2666

----------


## zaggahamma

mid day nommin

earlier had culvers go figure

1400/day

----------


## Zodiac82

Baby shower grub

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Just polished off a loaded Brisket spud and a half a cherry cobbler. Damn I'm full

----------


## High Desert Bill

Four eggs over easy, followed by a whey shake with raw spinach thrown in. The chocolate flavor overpowers the spinach, so I can't even taste it.

----------


## zaggahamma

bran flakes with milk and splenda

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier, had a whole bagel with whipped berry cream cheese

just inhaled a footlong italian with added chicken breast on wheat with baked chips from firehouse

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1400/day

----------


## toughspencer

Classic peanut butter and honey sandwich. Oh yeah!

----------


## toughspencer

Totally envious of the egg western omelette, hashbrowns, and toast.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Totally envious of the egg western omelette, hashbrowns, and toast.


why did a hot girl put it in her mouth

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday awesomely no sweets and low cal

lil left over rican stew and lil corn

1999/Thursday

now coffee WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

a 2nd coffee

brunch earlier single burger and 1 cone

800/day...bout gym time!

----------


## guitarzan

Carb loading.... :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1333/day

----------


## High Desert Bill

No carb burger

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Friday with

6.13 oz sirloin

3/4 cup taters

cup of corn

2100/friday

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

Z is HAPPY!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^ Do I see a burrito del mar??????

----------


## zaggahamma

Ended Saturday and non gym day low cal sharing a steak Sammy and a few bbq kettle chips after only one vodka and lemonaide

1999/Saturday

now coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

yummy refreshing zagga pwo shake

1155/day

----------


## zaggahamma

The finale at midnight 

1999

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake boooooo yahhhhhhhh

1666/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> Z is HAPPY!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^ Do I see a burrito del mar??????


Oh yes I was man....Lil place called El paso...best Mexican place I've eatin

That was called a surf b turf burrito...steak shrimp french fries avacado Chipotle sauce sour cream...so good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh yes I was man....Lil place called El paso...best Mexican place I've eatin
> 
> That was called a surf b turf burrito...steak shrimp french fries avacado Chipotle sauce sour cream...so good
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


used to be a place in tampa had a burrito del mar looked similar and I loved it....cant remember the name of it before it changed to Chevy's found it rio bravo 

now I'm hungry

got a boston butt starting in crock pot for a few sliders during the news loop later

maybe make a grits n eggs plate preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

had 3/4 ham n montery jack Panini instead

777/day

----------


## zaggahamma

small vodka n lemonaide (all out of booze) 888

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1600/day

----------


## Zodiac82

> used to be a place in tampa had a burrito del mar looked similar and I loved it....cant remember the name of it before it changed to Chevy's found it rio bravo 
> 
> now I'm hungry
> 
> got a boston butt starting in crock pot for a few sliders during the news loop later
> 
> maybe make a grits n eggs plate preworkout


I think we have one of those up here......or maybe I'm thinkin bravo italiano. ..lol..idk


> small vodka n lemonaide (all out of booze) 888


U ever had titos vodka

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> I think we have one of those up here......or maybe I'm thinkin bravo italiano. ..lol..idkU ever had titos vodka
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


sure have had titos vodka...especially when I can play bartender at work  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

lil rican chicken soup now

culvers burger and cone earlier

skippin the gym today

ribeye later

1333/day as of now

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

small bowl bran flakes

1666/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday round 2700 cals sadly

today just coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

earlier single cheddar burger and 1.5 cones

1500/day

----------


## MACKATTACK

Egg whites, Turkey Bacon, 1/2 Cup of Oats..........

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna finish off the boston butt

pulled with bbq  :Smilie: 

on bread

1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

Bowl of honey bunches of oats

With milk and splenda 

2444/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

culvers single and 1 cone

2 sips pepsi

711/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## austinite

Cant stop eating eggs today.

----------


## zaggahamma

single burger

few onion rings 

sip of watered down pepsi

coffee

600/day

preworkout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Bok coy salad with lentils, feta, chic, tomatoes, fresh basil and white balsamic. Delicious!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo bowl of cereal  :Frown: 

Outof chocolate for the zagga shake 

Frown turns upside down later as got a beautiful chuck roast been slow goin since 345

----------


## Obs

Gf made 10 lbs of stuffed peppers. I ate about 6 lbs in one sitting. Tearing me up, big mistake but a man must live once in a while.

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds good

I always love the smell of those

but hard to eat a lot of green pepper

----------


## Obs

> sounds good
> 
> I always love the smell of those
> 
> but hard to eat a lot of green pepper


I was pooping the irish flag 8 hrs later

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sunday with said pot roast (moderate plate) (and was stringy  :Frown: )

and lil choc custard with oreo bits

2222/sunday

now coffee

only been missing 1 or 2 days in the gym each week for a month and averaging 2400 so should be gradually getting to 230 or below

225-229 by thanksgiving be happy

222-225 by Christmas  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!

1666/DAY

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday with a ham Sammy and bowl of granola

had a day off from gym and had a lil vodka lemmy earlier as well

2700/Tuesday

just realized didn't put Monday

ended 2333 with leftover pot roast

2333/Monday

now pwo shake

1333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

Just had some steak, taters, and a salad with olive salad in it

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday with a ham Sammy and bowl of granola

had a day off from gym and had a lil vodka lemmy earlier as well

2700/Tuesday

just realized didn't put Monday

ended 2333 with leftover pot roast

2333/Monday

now pwo shake

1333/day

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz sirloin yum

Couple bites rice w .5 cup thai veggies

1750/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

5oz sirloin yum

Couple bites rice w .5 cup thai veggies

1750/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

woke up ripped after that lean 1750 lol

kawffee now

----------


## MuscleScience

Homemade waffles made with heavy cream, all natural butter, maple syrup and 
Two eggs over medium...mmm

----------


## zaggahamma

woke up ripped after that lean 1750 lol

kawffee now

----------


## zaggahamma

> Homemade waffles made with heavy cream, all natural butter, maple syrup and 
> Two eggs over medium...mmm


LOVE waffles and natty pb and or syrup

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

1414/day

----------


## zaggahamma

.............

----------


## zaggahamma

Pot roast

Rice 

Thai veggies 

Bowl of granola With cold milk 

2555/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

woke up a fatty 

since I had to be full and happy with that granola

lol

kawwwwffffeeeeeeee now

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake 
Pot roast leftovers
Bowl of honey bunches of oats With milk 
1999/ day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Saturday a lil heavy

vodka n lemmies

small burger few ff and cone

then small leftover pot roast 

2888/Saturday

now coffee and headed for Daytona for 2 days

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Toasted sweet potatoe slices with egg , tomato, garlic powder and pepper. Delicious.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Cottage cheese with mango.

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of honey bunches of oats

back from Daytona some rough surf and wind

3 days no gym

gotta get back at it tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

single cheddar burger

cone

pear

3 sips pepsi

liter of water

preworkout

900/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Thursday with a 

yummy pwo shake at the beginning of the game

then after had a fried chicken leg & good size serving mashed taters

uh that's a it

1999/Thursday

now few sips of water and caffeine pill

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

bowl of homemade split pea soup with ham

few crackers in 'dair

1222/day

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^^^^chicken wings

and chicken pizza? buffalo pizza? hence the celery? gotcha

wings look maybe honey bbq somewhat tangy

----------


## MuscleScience

Nothing until 7am, damn intermittent fasting lol

----------


## zaggahamma

frying some more chicken legs for midnight dinner

gonna be done in fryer in a few min then i'll move em to the toaster oven on 222 degrees

guess mashed taters again

that'll prolly put me round 1888/day

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nothing until 7am, damn intermittent fasting lol


ouch

after zodiac posted that pizza I went from stuffed from the pea soup n crackers

to ravenous again

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^^^^^^chicken wings
> 
> and chicken pizza? buffalo pizza? hence the celery? gotcha
> 
> wings look maybe honey bbq somewhat tangy


U the man...spot on...
Except wings sweet chili...
We out celebratin anniversary..was yesterday but..u kno

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

happy anniversary bro

enjoy the time

----------


## Zodiac82

> happy anniversary bro
> 
> enjoy the time


Appreciate it man thanks



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Friday had that pic but gave dog one of those legs cat got a few bites

and a nice bowl of honey bunches of oats for dessert

2100/Friday

now gonna try some of the wifes tea still out of coffee also had a caffeine pill

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## zaggahamma

single cheddar burger

cone and a half

few sips pepsi

888/day

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Lol!! Final result! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1444/day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lol!! Final result! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Coffee. Eggs with spinach and mushrooms.

----------


## zaggahamma

ended sat with a smokehouse brisket Sammy 

lil crystal light

1999/Saturday

now a spot of tea

had a good week

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

sunday was a fun day lil booze ice cream chips

but stayed under 3,000 so im ok with it

2777/sunday

now pwo shake yum city

1111/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday low cal

small steak dinner

1750/Monday

now tea

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

finished tues with a rican pulled pork burrito, lil thai sizzling duck, small bowl granola

2100/Tuesday nuther good start to the week 1750 and 2100

now sippin tea

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1255/day

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1444/day

pot roast onions carrots gravy in crock pot since 4pm (will plate up some left over jasmine rice and augratin taters on there somewhere too)

dinner round 1111-1122pm

estimated calories at bed time 2222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended thurs round 2333

lil less pot roast dinner and added small bowl of zagga oats

2333/Thursday

now tea

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout: Daves killer cinnamon raisin bagel with berry whipped cream cheese and a protein shake

----------


## zaggahamma

also pwo.....shake

yum 

1313/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Monday at 2300

lil sizzling duck

lil granola

2300/Monday

today 
coffee .5 cup chicken noodle soup, fish Sammy, cone

800/day preworkout

----------


## zaggahamma

scrumptious pwo shake

1313/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended Tuesday 2300 as well

smoked brisket Sammy from arbys

small bowl granola

2300/Tuesday

today

double tea and 200mg caffeine w sip of water

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

1500/day

----------


## zaggahamma

ended thurs with 1777 cals 

lil thai phad se we beef mild

2 cones from culvers

1777 /Thursday (month low)

now coffee

----------


## Zodiac82

Yum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, no one has been eating. 

Zagga you on a diet?

----------


## RaginCajun

Eating chicken spaghetti for post workout breakfast!

----------


## Zodiac82

Wth!!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Bertuzzi

Chili, lean high protein chili.

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420

how do you make the pics big?

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## kronik420



----------


## almostgone

> 


So what do you have going on there, kronik? Bone-in ribeye and a T-bone? What's the side dish?
Bone-in ribeyes rock! So much more flavor and if you're really hungry the bone is like a built in handle.  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

> So what do you have going on there, kronik? Bone-in ribeye and a T-bone? What's the side dish?
> Bone-in ribeyes rock! So much more flavor and if you're really hungry the bone is like a built in handle.


yea and potato bake on the side.. bits of ham and cheese and  :Stick Out Tongue:  

had the rib eye and most the potatoes 3 hours ago, and about to down the t-bone and the rest of the potatoes now

----------


## kronik420

meal 1

4 eggs
2 slices of cheese
1 cup oats
1 1/2 cups milk
2 peices banana bread
1 mandarin

----------


## David LoPan

Popcorn - Air popped

----------


## SingNirvana

> Lol!! Final result! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That looks yummy  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

Cauliflower rice bowl with grilled chicken from Zoes

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Gallowmere

Eggs, onions, mushrooms, kimchi and hot green tea.

----------


## Gallowmere

Salmon, kale and pecans.

----------


## RaginCajun

Meals today:

Coffee with coconut oil, Splenda, and a tbsp of sugar free peppermint mocha creamer

2 eggs with cheese and a half a hamburger patty, spoonful of natty PB 

Chicken swarma Salad 

6oz filet mignon and green beans 

Cottage cheese and Lil natty PB with just a lil bit of protein powder

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Meals today:
> 
> Coffee with coconut oil, Splenda, and a tbsp of sugar free peppermint mocha creamer
> 
> 2 eggs with cheese and a half a hamburger patty, spoonful of natty PB 
> 
> Chicken swarma Salad 
> 
> 6oz filet mignon and green beans 
> ...


Well look at you!!!!!

Egg muffins and gf pita with hummus, spinach, red beets and feta. Yummy!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Meals today:
> 
> Coffee with coconut oil, Splenda, and a tbsp of sugar free peppermint mocha creamer
> 
> 2 eggs with cheese and a half a hamburger patty, spoonful of natty PB 
> 
> Chicken swarma Salad 
> 
> 6oz filet mignon and green beans 
> ...


Disciplined...nice



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Tried some smashed cauliflower today, not too bad. It doesnt have that creamy texture of potatoes but works as a substitute

----------


## MACKATTACK

chicken, chicken and more chicken...........

----------


## kronik420



----------


## Clove1234

Bourbon and cookies

----------


## < <Samson> >

Protein Pancakes without n e sides

500 cal
50 Protein
50 Carbs

----------


## < <Samson> >

It's kinda nice actually liking the flavor of healthy foods

----------


## kronik420

> It's kinda nice actually liking the flavor of healthy foods


what's in that?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> what's in that?




My custom BP reducing cocktail - beet juice, celery, orange juice, a tomato, carrots, spinach & a clove of garlic

----------


## MACKATTACK

Protein Bar........

----------


## Clove1234

Gonna check in again to say, bourbon and cookies. Damn I’m fat

----------


## Zodiac82

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Wth...pics won't post 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## kronik420

2x fillet steaks, sweet potato.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RaginCajun

> My custom BP reducing cocktail - beet juice, celery, orange juice, a tomato, carrots, spinach & a clove of garlic


just started doing something like this as well. i wanted some beets but there were not any worth buying at my last store run. will have to try the clove of garlic as well.

so far today:

had pre-workout mix

post gym - green smoothie (protein powder, kale, spinach, carrots, lemon, lime, ginger root, turmeric, kiwi, shot of apple cider vinegar, celery, cilantro, parsley, and local honey. i need some plain vanilla protein but it did taste good with cookies and cream, lol!

3 whole eggs with cheese, olive salad, sour cream, and salsa

have some chicken boobs thawing for later

----------


## RaginCajun

For a snack, had a beef jerky stick and some cheddar 

Had some chicken boobie and broccoli with cheese 

Another shake like above but no protein powders, subbed some natty Pb in. Will try avocado in it if the ones in my fridge are still good

----------


## cousinmuscles

Very functional food, excellent for my post workout/prebed requirements. Two large bananas, two large eggs, 120g oats, 1 tsp baking powder mixed, cooked on pan, then 200-250g quark (12% protein 0.3% fat). Looks like crap but tastes good  :Smilie:

----------


## Gallowmere

> Very functional food, excellent for my post workout/prebed requirements. Two large bananas, two large eggs, 120g oats, 1 tsp baking powder mixed, cooked on pan, then 200-250g quark (12% protein 0.3% fat). Looks like crap but tastes good


Pretty is never mandatory. One of my favorite meals is just eggs, oats, onions, mushrooms, peppers and kimchi all smashed together and cooked into a giant loaf of what my girlfriend has taken to calling an oatlette. Looks like hell, but my god its fantastic.

----------


## kronik420

whole chicken

fruit salad

whole chickens are the best!!

----------


## kronik420

fruit salad yummy yummy

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pumpkin spice smoothie....sooo delicious!

----------


## Seamac

4 oz's chicken breast. 3 oz's brown rice and a cup of broccoli.

----------


## CMB

Protein cheerios w/2% milk

Highly recommend the protein cheerios lol

----------


## Zodiac82

Eggs and cashews

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Breakfast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## likelifting

A piece of this egg thing I make.

Microwave a handful of low fat sausage just enough to get more fat out. Let it cool down a little bit and add to 10 beaten eggs. Cook at 325 for 45mins. Sometimes stir in a little shredded cheddar, red bell pepper, fresh mushrooms, if there's some in the fridge. Topped with Sriracha sauce.

Fat content is little high, but I adjust in my afternoon meal. I've been eating egg thing at 5AM, when the wife wakes up and 5PM is meat, potato, veggie dinner. I have an oatmeal shake here and there.

I like having a casserole dish of food ready to go, so I don't grab something I shouldn't be eating.

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Sfla80

Tasting my snapper cheviche 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sfla80

Had a wine dinner last night. Here are some pics:









Nothing too crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## likelifting

About a half a head of steamed cauliflower with Pinto beans over the top. It was good. Trying to drop a few pounds before a cycle.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Tasting my snapper cheviche 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Had a wine dinner last night. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always...amazing lookin food man



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

lil red beans atop a lil chicken n yellow rice

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

dog got some

lil gatoraide 

1222/day

----------


## zaggahamma

big cup o zagga chili

gatoraide

888/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had a wine dinner last night. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you been man?

----------


## RaginCajun

Today had:

Protein shake with banana and almond milk 

Banana 

3 Chicken soft tacos, black beans, and some chips and salsa

Rotisserie chicken low wrap with spinach, cheese, and kale. Some grapes 

2 skinny cow ice cream sammies

----------


## ChangeinX

16 oz ny strip and a potato

----------


## zaggahamma

> Today had:
> 
> Protein shake with banana and almond milk 
> 
> Banana 
> 
> 3 Chicken soft tacos, black beans, and some chips and salsa
> 
> Rotisserie chicken low wrap with spinach, cheese, and kale. Some grapes 
> ...


love them fvckers

----------


## zaggahamma

coffeecita

----------


## Couchlockd

I like these kinds of threads.

ill play

4 pieces of salmon soaked in Thai chilli over night, and grilled

bag of spinach steamed

rice cakes x3

----------


## zaggahamma

PWO BOWL OF CHILI

WATER

1333/DAY

later will share a T-bone, lil mashed taters, and steamed broccoli with butter n salt with the wife round 11pm (normal dinner time)

that'll put me round

2100/day

----------


## gymffiti

Back on the cut again now

I always start a cut with a period of, what I now know is called a Carnivore Diet ... It allows my digestive system to tolerate more greens

8oz Ribeye Steak

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake about an hour ago

brunch today I made a semi homemade cheese ravioli with marinara n pesto, .5 link of chicken sausage stuffed with mozz and artichoke, and 3 shrimps and few sips coke ( small plate for me)

999 cals/day

tonight will be a

chicken boob 

couple servings mashed taters

couple servings sweet peas

1777/day

if i dont probably finish with granola and milk 

2200 if so

----------


## Zodiac82

Made the wife breakfast...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## < <Samson> >

Reminds me of the algae from war of the world

tomatoe
Garlic
Cayenne Pepper 
Beet Juice
Cilantro 
Strawberries 
OJ
Celery

----------


## zaggahamma

> Made the wife breakfast...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


poor wife

----------


## zaggahamma

cup o chili

1111/day

----------


## almostgone

Blackened salmon and cod, Brussels sprouts, and a red potato.

----------


## Zodiac82

> poor wife


Lol..it was scraps..gotta make a store trip

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

breakfast was lil grits n eggs n coffee

no lunch

dinner #1 zagga shake

888/day

1111pm will be an Italian plate of cheese raviolis in pesto n marinara n mozzarella and a link of chicken sausage stuffed with mozz and artichoke

lil coke with it

1777/day 

if I'm not full i'll have granola with milk and end at 2222

----------


## gymffiti

> breakfast was lil grits n eggs n coffee
> 
> no lunch
> 
> dinner #1 zagga shake
> 
> 888/day
> 
> 1111pm will be an Italian plate of cheese raviolis in pesto n marinara n mozzarella and a link of chicken sausage stuffed with mozz and artichoke
> ...


Granola & coffee ... Stop teasing me man lol 


Aside from giving myself a break from coffee, the high fat / low carb cut is going ok 

Beef & lamb today

----------


## zaggahamma

> Granola & coffee ... Stop teasing me man lol 
> 
> 
> Aside from giving myself a break from coffee, the high fat / low carb cut is going ok 
> 
> Beef & lamb today


sorry bro I am not your role model

----------


## zaggahamma

early w/o today so

pwo shake around 10am

small plate salmon and orzo pasta salad around 3

now finished a small vodka lemonaide pre nap

950/day

----------


## kronik420



----------


## gymffiti

> sorry bro I am not your role model


Haha

Eating Pac Man eased my cravings

----------


## Zodiac82

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## gymffiti

Treated myself to some fries with my steak. It was sooo goood



The fries were tolerated well, so veggies will be back tomorrow

----------


## < <Samson> >

Last nite at least

----------


## mxgregg

Just had 2 eggs, some tri tip left overs from last night and a protein drink.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake OF THE GODS!!!!

1333/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> pwo zagga shake OF THE GODS!!!!
> 
> 1333/day


Hi Zagga

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hi Zagga


hey bro.....you started riding that trail along the coast?

----------


## zaggahamma

coffee to start this rainy day

set in in Orlando today

dog wouldn't even go out in it

----------


## RaginCajun

> hey bro.....you started riding that trail along the coast?


riding the mighty Mississippi trail on top of the levee, but cannot ride in the spillway as it was open for about a month and the trails are ruined

actually looking for some MTB trails

how's life?

dog still eating well?

----------


## zaggahamma

> riding the mighty Mississippi trail on top of the levee, but cannot ride in the spillway as it was open for about a month and the trails are ruined
> 
> actually looking for some MTB trails
> 
> how's life?
> 
> dog still eating well?


yessir.....me and dog still getting after it

she starts barking if I don't give up the zagga shake towards the end even

hope your aches n pains are minimal

see ya round here

----------


## Couchlockd

Attachment 172306

40g dry oatmeal, 8 egg whites 1/4 non fat cottage cheese and a tablespoon of hulled hemp seed and banana peppers

----------


## zaggahamma

grits n eggs pwo

1333/day

dog got some ...shouldn't have....still hungry

----------


## RaginCajun

> Attachment 172306
> 
> 40g dry oatmeal, 8 egg whites 1/4 non fat cottage cheese and a tablespoon of hulled hemp seed and banana peppers


That sounds terrible

----------


## Gallowmere

> That sounds terrible


Its not too different from what I do, though I use whole eggs, mushrooms, jalapeños and onions. Eggs and oats mixed together with various savory/spicy additions are surprisingly fantastic.

----------


## zaggahamma

half a cup of coffee

----------


## MACKATTACK

Lean beef and brown rice and fat free cheese

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

earlier a lil turkey Sammy

931 cals/day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its not too different from what I do, though I use whole eggs, mushrooms, jalapeños and onions. Eggs and oats mixed together with various savory/spicy additions are surprisingly fantastic.


Its the banana peppers, it doesnt go with any of the things he has in there. On the other hand, I would like what you have above, sounds tasty

----------


## zaggahamma

zagga coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

950 cals/day

----------


## MACKATTACK

Almonds.........

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake yum

936 cals/day

----------


## zaggahamma

bout to blend up a zagga shake

1300cals/day

got drumsticks with lil evoo celery and onion slow cooking in the crock for late dinner....gonna add the stock to stove top  :Smilie: 

and steam some peas  :Smilie:

----------


## MACKATTACK

4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, 2 pieces of ezekiel bread made into a sandwich

----------


## Eduke93

Cherry tomatoes 
Broccoli 
Mushrooms 
Basmati rice
Soy Burgers (Sounds gay, but their nutritional profile kicks ass) 

44P 103C 12F 

Post workout meal, chest/shoulders/tris.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake

1111 calories/day

----------


## MACKATTACK

Filet Mignon and Sweet Potato

----------


## RaginCajun

Pan seared redfish, fresh out of the garden tomatoes and cucumbers someone gave me along with some zucchini and cauliflower, all paired with some Rose

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

5oz pan seared chicken breast

----------


## Obs

> Pan seared redfish, fresh out of the garden tomatoes and cucumbers someone gave me along with some zucchini and cauliflower, all paired with some Rose’


Lucky dog

----------


## Meri

Iam eating 5whole eggs and some oat meal 🍽

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Kodiak cakes (pancake mix, 14 grams protein, 190 calories. Listed first for protein is wheat protein unfortunately)
+ 1 scoop unflavored whey
+ 1 serving cottage cheese (adding the extra crap makes it hard to flip)
with sugar free syrup

----------


## MACKATTACK

Ground beef and brown rice.....

----------


## RaginCajun

Today so far:

Homemade protein bar with shake

Turkey and Swiss on Daves killer bread 60cals a slice

Meatloaf with peas and broccoli with a sweet tea

----------


## RaginCajun

Another homemade protein bar

----------


## kronik420



----------


## Windex

From scratch

1/4 Cup Rice
Black Beans
Lettuce
Cucumber
Chicken
Salsa, Sour Cream, and Spices

Friend said its like a Chipotle bowl but we don't have that up north

----------


## drogers86

Some banging nachos from the food ourt at the Plaza Hotel in Vegas!

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Jelly doughnuts (the best doughnuts). And I do not regret it for a minute!
I am also a firm believe that doughnuts are a dessert, not a breakfast food

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Jelly doughnuts (the best doughnuts). And I do not regret it for a minute!
> I am also a firm believe that doughnuts are a dessert, not a breakfast food


I respect your firm stance on doughnuts. 
Do you have an opinion on spelling it "donuts?" Bc I've been called out for that

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I respect your firm stance on doughnuts. 
> Do you have an opinion on spelling it "donuts?" Bc I've been called out for that


I think, technically, doughnut is correct, but when dunkin donuts got big the common spelling changed. So I dont think you can go wrong either way!

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Does anyone else get WAAAAYYYYYY too excited on cheat day?
Like all you can eat sushi cheat day... oh man.... Fuck I wish it were all you can eat sushi cheat day

----------


## RaginCajun

Eggplant parmigiana topped with a meatball and some veggie noodles.

----------


## mf1251

0% Greek Yogurt post chest day workout  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Having 6 whites, 2 whole eggs, 1/2 cup oats, spoonful of natty PB, and a few dark chocolate chips

Coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

5 oz chicken, Lil sour cream, Lil bbq sauce and corn, stuffed in a low carb wrap

Corn on the cob

Oikos triple zero Greek yogurt- strawberry

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest of homemade protein bar 

Venison, eggplant, and cauliflower rice stuffed pepper

Small bowl of organic cereal with a half scoop of protein powder

----------


## zaggahamma

Pwo shake woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

999 cals/day

----------


## HoldMyBeer

I need to get my diet back on track... My whole routine is fucked up from everything thats going on.... No more excuses! Starts right now!

----------


## MACKATTACK

Haribros Gummy Bears...............im a bbbaaaddddd man lol

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Haribros Gummy Bears...............im a bbbaaaddddd man lol


But doctor jim stoppani recommends a serving of gummy bears after a workout to replenish glycogen levels
true story

----------


## MACKATTACK

> But doctor jim stoppani recommends a serving of gummy bears after a workout to replenish glycogen levels
> true story


Lots of people do since it’s quick simple carbs but there are a lot healthier options. But a full bag at 9pm at night isn’t the best lmao

----------


## kronik420

1 whole chicken
spinach salad
1 mandarin

not sure how many calories that was, maybe 1600-1800

OMAD!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake 888/day

----------


## kronik420

Pay the farmer now and eat healthy, or pay big pharma later for drugs.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

1/2 avocado with egg muffin (egg, feta cheese, spinach and tomatoes).

----------


## EndlessApex

> I think Chicken Thighs would be a good alternative if you enjoy chicken w/ Skin and bone the meat is alot darker and juicy plus they are cheaper than actual chicken breast


Chicken Thighs are definitely better than breasts!! I trim off the excess fat and grill them up 3.5-5lbs at a time  :Drool:

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Just finished a steak that was so good I almost shed a tear for the vegans. 5oz top round, course salt and cracked pepper, broiled to perfection

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Just finished a steak that was so good I almost shed a tear for the vegans. 5oz top round, course salt and cracked pepper, broiled to perfection



Love me some steak! Grilled these NY strips last night and have 9 more ready for the grill. Lucked up and found them on sale...$5.50/lb!!

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo shake

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

1111/DAY

----------


## Stalker3060

Oats oats oats, forgotten how to cook rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

90/10 lean ground beef, lot of rice, and a lil hummus

----------


## bikeral

1 full recipe of protein pancakes/with corn plus 2 whole red grapefruits. I was a bit hungry after gym today.

1742 cals
233 grams carbs
24 grams fat
140 grams protein

----------


## bikeral

> Having 6 whites, 2 whole eggs, 1/2 cup oats, spoonful of natty PB, and a few dark chocolate chips
> 
> Coffee


Damn cajun. You just reminded me I have two bars of dark chocolate in the freezer.

----------


## zaggahamma

pwo zagga shake 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

900 CALS/DAY

234LBS

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee, black

Protein shake

Grilled chicken, lettuce, handful of dried cranberries and nuts, poppy seed dressing

----------


## Charlie67

Two rotisserie chickens.... I miss carbs.

----------


## charger69

> Two rotisserie chickens.... I miss carbs.


Almost there. Hang on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black

Scoop of BCAAs

Grilled chicken swarma salad and one pita bread

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake 

5 eggs and a salad 

Cottage cheese with frozen blackberries, lil granola, and honey

Protein shake

----------


## RaginCajun

Coffee black

Protein shake

Grilled chicken salad and a half of steak/arugula sammich

----------


## RaginCajun

Protein shake 

Half scoop of preworkout/BCAAs

Lil rice stuffed chicken, two links of pork sausage 

Cottage cheese, frozen blackberries, honey, cinnamon, lil natty pb, and some granola

----------


## Old Duffer

Chicken, sweet potatoes, rest of the peppermint latte wifee bought me earlier as tonite's pre-workout ;-)

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today

Coffee and some BCAAs/preworkout 

4 eggs, 1/2 cup oats, and some honey

5 oz chicken, one low carb wrap, and big salad

----------


## Charlie67

4 whole eggs, cup of egg whites, too much coffee.

----------


## Charlie67

Delicious!

----------


## Obs

> Delicious!


Thats nasty!
Throw that at someone!

----------


## Old Duffer

Shoulda took a pic but wolfed it down too fast. Wifee got cabin fever so we went out to dinner:

Big fat prime rib with horseradish, baked potato with all the shit I didn't need, clam chowder, Texas toast

I GOTTA hit the gym now!!! Blech

----------


## Obs

> Shoulda took a pic but wolfed it down too fast. Wifee got cabin fever so we went out to dinner:
> 
> Big fat prime rib with horseradish, baked potato with all the shit I didn't need, clam chowder, Texas toast
> 
> I GOTTA hit the gym now!!! Blech


Man we have the best damn pribe rib in the US in my tiny little town. I wish I could share it with everyone.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Steelhead trout, butternut squash.

----------


## Wintafox

Can of tuna, a sweet potato, and some mixed veggies.

----------


## Gallowmere

Monster mash consisting of 200g 90/10 ground sirloin, 75g white rice (dry weight), 0.5c beef stock, and black pepper. Side of spinach, carrots and red bell.

----------


## < <Samson> >

If you ain't eatin, you ain't swellin

----------


## Narkissos

Activated charcoal tabs.
Water.
Positive thoughts. 

(lol... I'm such a fucking hippie nowadays)

----------


## JohnnyV85

All I can eat sushi!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Activated charcoal tabs.
> Water.
> Positive thoughts. 
> 
> (lol... I'm such a fucking hippie nowadays)


Oh shit, a Nark sighting!

----------


## RaginCajun

Half a NY strip and 3 eggs

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 pound of shawarma chicken, 1/2 pound of gyro meat

----------


## Too-$mall

cheatin' / going over my calories like a M'F today. sorry about the orientation of the photo.

Attachment 176021

----------


## Couchlockd

Just had some red snapper, lady had italian tube steak.
 :Wink:

----------


## Too-$mall

2 cups white rice, with Parmesan, and ketchup + half cup of cottage cheese. gonna eat 3 more half cups in a bit.

----------

